# Wash And Go, To Grow And To Dazzle 2020 Challenge



## Alma Petra

*Update on 2.1.2020*

This challenge has now been extended to the year 2020!
Happy new year and let's continue to shine and dazzle!

_______________________________________________________________

Hello ladies, and welcome to the 2019 Wash and Go Challenge!

This is the first time I'm hosting a challenge so I hope I don't botch it 

Our hair in its natural state is truly wonderful, captivating and elegant, whether you're wearing it short or long, defined or voluminous, tamed or wild and vivacious. It comes in endless combinations of curl patterns, textures, colors, and lengths, and it's all so beautiful and so feminine.

I hope that this challenge will be a place for us to enjoy and admire each others natural curls, coils and zigzags, encourage each other's journeys, point out the beautiful, celebrate the successes, extend kindness, exchange tips and tricks, and learn from each other.

And there is always been the question of whether we can grow our hair long while wearing wash and gos to enjoy wearing our own hair out and showing off our beautiful textures. I believe the answer is yes but it's understandable that it can be more challenging. This should be a good place for us to exchange tips in this regard as well.

The challenge is open to all, including texlaxed ladies who wear their hair curly. Everybody is invited to join even if they wear a WnG infrequently. To join please answer the following questions:

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
*Any current struggles or concerns?*
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*

I believe that this thread will be double the fun if we keep it swarming with photos. The more the better. We can share photos of a full style, texture shots, funny photos of failed attempts, length shots, or even photos and videos from heads of hair that we admire (different lengths, colors, etc)

The challenge officially starts on the first of January, so if you haven't already please make sure that you formulate your plans and stock up on your favourite products  before the new year starts. I'll be posting updates with the names of those who join throughout the challenge.

Please check in with us at least once a month, but it's desirable that you check in with us every time your redo or refresh your wash and go, also why not share photos of second third and fourth day hair? You know we love to see more of you


----------



## Coilystep

I'm in. I love wash n goes. They are my go to style. Thanks for starting this challenge.

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) my hair is very coily low porosity and I'm currently at apl. *

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) currently I'm in twist extensions. I'll take them out by the end of year.  I will resume my weekly wash n goes then. I use mainly products from the mane choice, Camille rose, kinky curly, and mielle organics. *

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? I'm aiming for bsl/mbl *

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? This coming year I plan to be a self trimmer*

*Any current struggles or concerns? None*

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) I will share once I take my twists out. *


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> I'm in. I love wash n goes. They are my go to style. Thanks for starting this challenge.
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) my hair is very coily low porosity and I'm currently at apl. *
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) currently I'm in twist extensions. I'll take them out by the end of year.  I will resume my weekly wash n goes then. I use mainly products from the mane choice, Camille rose, kinky curly, and mielle organics. *
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? I'm aiming for bsl/mbl *
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? This coming year I plan to be a self trimmer*
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns? None*
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) I will share once I take my twists out. *


Thank you for joining Coilystep!
Your hair and mine have many things in common. We both have very coily hair and I think we more or less have a similar cut, with bangs and everything. 

What is your current trimming practice and how do you plan to trim in 2019?

Can't wait to see photos of your lovely hair in this thread!


----------



## Alma Petra

So let me join my own challenge 


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
My hair is 4a/4b (I think), medium strands, low density, and high to normal porosity. My nape is at APL stretched while my front is just below my lower lip.
The central parts of my hair (front and crown) have a rough texture and are more frizzy and harder to define. The sides and the very nape are silkier and easier to define but they are my thinning areas unfortunately.​
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I style in wash and gos, though I'm not always confident enough to wear them out, so I often wear hats and simple African wraps. I hope that this challenge will help me wear my wash and go out more frequently.

I wash every 3 to 4 days.

My current favourite products are:
*Prepoo:* sunflower oil
*Cowash:* As I AM Growash or Deva Curl No Poo Original
*Leave-in*: KCKT
*Curl enhancer:* UFDCM
*Gel:* Wet Line Xtreme

But I have a huge stash that I'm looking to get rid of in 2019​
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
BSL hopefully​
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*

To manage to achieve good styling results more *consistently*
To learn to achieve both definition and the illusion of *volume* in the same wash and go. Can't say how much I love volume!
To grow my hair long enough to be able to *cover the thin areas* and feel more confident wearing my wash and go out
To learn how to preserve my WnG over night and how to refresh it in the morning
To have my hair shaped and colored (not very brave to get these done at the moment)

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
As mentioned above​
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
Starting length
View media item 129949
Some wash and Go photos

View media item 129945
View media item 129951
View media item 129939​


----------



## guudhair

Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) very coily back and sides with slightly looser texture on top; multiple patterns; low porosity; MBL I believe
What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc).  Wash or co-wash weekly or at least bi-weekly; mostly wear wigs until warmer weather since I like to air dry; clay w/acv or aloe for cleansing is my only staple.  I’ve been testing several conditioners and styling creams to figure out which ones are keepers.
What are your length goals from joining this challenge?  WL
What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  I want to perfect my wash n go without flakes and crunch using minimal products.
Any current struggles or concerns? Finding staple products and combos...Thinning hair; moisture retention 
Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) will post a picture NYE or the 1st.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm in.

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) - *Very coily, type 4. It's in a tapered style and I'm growing it out. If I stretch I'm somewhere between ear length and neck length 

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) - *Mostly cowashing every 4-5  days. I DC with heat every other wash day. I use a leave in, some form of styler and a gel or foam to style. Products I'm liking a lot lately are:  
NYC Curls Conditioner
Oyin ginger mint cowash 
AS I AM Scalp Care Cowash 
Mielle Organics Babassu and mint conditioner
UFD Curl Magic 
KCNT
DE Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse 


*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *None honestly but I tend to give up trying to grow my hair out and go back to my tapered cut. So not cutting outside of trims every 3-4 months is the goal. 

I do plan on retouching my color as it grows

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Nail down a couple combos that give consistent results*. *

*Any current struggles or concerns? *I'm a slow grower. Boo lol. Keeping my color vibrant. Shrinkage galore. 
*
P**lease share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) - *I'll post a comparison pic later down the line. But I posted a close up shot from when I got my color and trim at the end of October.


----------



## guudhair

@Alma Petra your hair looks good and healthy.  You styled it nicely and it fits your face well.  What do you feel makes you uncomfortable wearing it out?


----------



## naturalagain2

* Please tell us about your hair(texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)  I think I’m 4a. I have a very tight corkscrew type curls (trying to grow to love my texture). *
*What is your current regimen(frequency, techniques, products, etc) Will be washing/cowashing every 4 days. Still trying to find out what techniques I like. I use Camille Rose mostly also use Mielle Organics Honey & Pomegranate Line or Alikay Naturals (just started experimenting with this line)*
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? Healthy APL*
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? Finding an easy wash n go technique that I like And learn a way to keep it stretched. *
*Any current struggles or concerns? My shrinkage is a killer. My hair shrinks terribly.*
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  This pic was taken a few months ago will upload a recent one soon.*


----------



## naturalagain2

@Alma Petra your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

Ladies, welcome  and thank you for joining and activating this challenge!



guudhair said:


> Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) very coily back and sides with slightly looser texture on top; multiple patterns; low porosity; MBL I believe
> What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc).  Wash or co-wash weekly or at least bi-weekly; mostly wear wigs until warmer weather since I like to air dry; clay w/acv or aloe for cleansing is my only staple.  I’ve been testing several conditioners and styling creams to figure out which ones are keepers.
> What are your length goals from joining this challenge?  WL
> What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  I want to perfect my wash n go without flakes and crunch using minimal products.
> Any current struggles or concerns? Finding staple products and combos...Thinning hair; moisture retention
> Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) will post a picture NYE or the 1st.


Hey guudhair, glad to have you with us! What are the products that you are currently using to style that give you crunchiness and flakes?



guudhair said:


> @Alma Petra your hair looks good and healthy.  You styled it nicely and it fits your face well.  What do you feel makes you uncomfortable wearing it out?


Thank you for your kind words 
The issues that make me uncomfortable with my WnG are: very thin hair, lack of volume specially the flat top, and most of the time I find myself unable to cover my thin/bald sides because I just don't have enough hair to pull down and distribute around to cover them 

I know I've only posted nice photos. I was aiming to entertain. But I've just realized that you can also entertain with fail photos lol

So look at this. I mostly hate how my hair looks see through when the curls are separated
View media item 129943or if they are compacted together it looks very flat View media item 129957If I try to pile the hair on the top to give it volume, I expose the sides. The struggle is real lol


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for joining Coilystep!
> Your hair and mine have many things in common. We both have very coily hair and I think we more or less have a similar cut, with bangs and everything.
> 
> What is your current trimming practice and how do you plan to trim in 2019?
> 
> Can't wait to see photos of your lovely hair in this thread!


I had not trimmed at all for some years. So I decided to let a stylist trim it in the summer. I only wanted her to trim an inch all around however she cut more like 3 to 4 inches. I plan to trim in twists myself this coming year.


----------



## Coilystep

@Alma Petra your hair is very pretty.


----------



## Alma Petra

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm in.
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) - *Very coily, type 4. It's in a tapered style and I'm growing it out. If I stretch I'm somewhere between ear length and neck length
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) - *Mostly cowashing every 4-5  days. I DC with heat every other wash day. I use a leave in, some form of styler and a gel or foam to style. Products I'm liking a lot lately are:
> NYC Curls Conditioner
> Oyin ginger mint cowash
> AS I AM Scalp Care Cowash
> Mielle Organics Babassu and mint conditioner
> UFD Curl Magic
> KCNT
> DE Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse
> 
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *None honestly but I tend to give up trying to grow my hair out and go back to my tapered cut. So not cutting outside of trims every 3-4 months is the goal.
> 
> I do plan on retouching my color as it grows
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Nail down a couple combos that give consistent results*. *
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns? *I'm a slow grower. Boo lol. Keeping my color vibrant. Shrinkage galore.
> *
> P**lease share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) - *I'll post a comparison pic later down the line. But I posted a close up shot from when I got my color and trim at the end of October.


Hey, welcome! I was hoping to see you here!
I know I've told you this before but your color is so beautiful, and your definition is amazing too!

BTW, I bought the NYC conditioner and gel. They were also recommended by Evan Joseph, the stylist. I liked the conditioner as leave-in, but they have such a strong overpowering scent! I don't know if it's just mine or if all of them are like that. Now I'm scared to try them again lol

And I heard you rave about the DE Mousse. I think I have this lying around somewhere. What's the deal with it? You got me very intrigued!


----------



## Alma Petra

naturalagain2 said:


> * Please tell us about your hair(texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)  I think I’m 4a. I have a very tight corkscrew type curls (trying to grow to love my texture). *
> *What is your current regimen(frequency, techniques, products, etc) Will be washing/cowashing every 4 days. Still trying to find out what techniques I like. I use Camille Rose mostly also use Mielle Organics Honey & Pomegranate Line or Alikay Naturals (just started experimenting with this line)*
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? Healthy APL*
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? Finding an easy wash n go technique that I like And learn a way to keep it stretched. *
> *Any current struggles or concerns? My shrinkage is a killer. My hair shrinks terribly.*
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) View attachment 439501 This pic was taken a few months ago will upload a recent one soon.*



Thank you for joining naturalagain2! Your curl diameter is definitely tight and cute. I love it!! And I love how you got it so defined! Did you achieve this look with CRN?

Btw I've just bought some Alikay Naturals products based on the recommendations of the M.A.D Curls. They are raving about the line and they are currently my favourite Youtubers so I felt obliged to buy these lol. How are you liking it?


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> @Alma Petra your hair is very pretty.


Awww thanks dear!



Coilystep said:


> I had not trimmed at all for some years. So I decided to let a stylist trim it in the summer. I only wanted her to trim an inch all around however she cut more like 3 to 4 inches. I plan to trim in twists myself this coming year.



I am thinking of just snipping the ends of some of my curls to round out the shape of my cut (which was done by myself just big chopping at the demarcation line)
Are you going to trim for health or to shape your hair?


----------



## guudhair

@Alma Petra I’ve used Camille Rose Curl Maker, Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream, Textured ID Styling Creme and Ecostyler.

I’ve seen youtubers pick out their roots for more volume with wash n gos.   Some blow out their roots for volume as well.  I’m gonna try that because I like big hair too.


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> Awww thanks dear!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of just snipping the ends of some of my curls to round out the shape of my cut (which was done by myself just big chopping at the demarcation line)
> Are you going to trim for health or to shape your hair?


Just health.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> Hey, welcome! I was hoping to see you here!
> I know I've told you this before but your color is so beautiful, and your definition is amazing too!
> 
> BTW, I bought the NYC conditioner and gel. They were also recommended by Evan Joseph, the stylist. I liked the conditioner as leave-in, but they have such a strong overpowering scent! I don't know if it's just mine or if all of them are like that. Now I'm scared to try them again lol
> 
> And I heard you rave about the DE Mousse. I think I have this lying around somewhere. What's the deal with it? You got me very intrigued!



Thanks! Not sure if I mentioned it already but I go to Evan's salon lol. The scent doesn't linger for me but I agree it is a bit strong.

Not to be a product pusher but the DE Mousse on top of curl magic was a great wash and go combo. A stylist I follow on IG mentioned using it that way.


----------



## naturalagain2

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for joining naturalagain2! Your curl diameter is definitely tight and cute. I love it!! And I love how you got it so defined! Did you achieve this look with CRN?
> 
> Btw I've just bought some Alikay Naturals products based on the recommendations of the M.A.D Curls. They are raving about the line and they are currently my favourite Youtubers so I felt obliged to buy these lol. How are you liking it?



Thank You @Alma Petra! Not sure what I used in that pic (it’s a few months old). But I usually use Curl Love Moisture Milk and Curlaid Moisture Butter on top and then use either Curl Maker (soft define hold) or Mane Choice Crystal Gel for hard very defined hold or Eco Style Olive Oil Gel.

I haven’t  tried anything with Alikay yet except for the Lemongrass Leave In and I love that stuff!! I used it for my wash n go last night. So moisturizing and easy to detangle and smells wonderful. I want to try the Shea Yogurt next to seal for a wash n go since it’s cold. I plan to buy one product at a time and see how they work. I will be buying the Shea Yogurt today to go with the lemongrass leave in. Wil let you know how I like it.


----------



## Alma Petra

guudhair said:


> @Alma Petra I’ve used Camille Rose Curl Maker, Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream, Textured ID Styling Creme and Ecostyler.
> 
> I’ve seen youtubers pick out their roots for more volume with wash n gos.   Some blow out their roots for volume as well.  I’m gonna try that because I like big hair too.



I will try the pick. I have one buried somewhere, I'll search for it. Thanks for the suggestion!

I love CRN Curl Love Moisture Milk. I think it's so moisturizing and you don't need to use too much. I've paired it with Ecostyler Olive Oil and Wet Line Xtreme Gel and managed to not get flakes. In fact it was my go to leave-in when I was texlaxed.

View media item 129959
I still have it but I'm using KCKT more now because it gives my natural hair more definition.

I also noticed that I could get flakes if my hair is dry, so I soak my hair in water and keep scrunching the water in until I make sure my hair is saturated wet, before blotting out some of the water and applying my products. I also get flakes if I use too little leave-in. I know it's counter-intuitive but it happens because too little leave-in leaves my hair dry. Or of course if I use too much leave-in. Some products just don't work well together and will flake up no matter what. My current combo KCKT and UFDCM do not flake in my hair despite curdling up when I first apply them. The curdles magically disappear when I shingle!!


----------



## Alma Petra

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thanks! Not sure if I mentioned it already but I go to Evan's salon lol. The scent doesn't linger for me but I agree it is a bit strong.
> 
> Not to be a product pusher but the DE Mousse on top of curl magic was a great wash and go combo. A stylist I follow on IG mentioned using it that way.


OMG you do? No I don't think you mentioned it. He's such a cutie, isn't he? I hope he doesn't hear me 
We love product pushers in this thread, don't we ladies? I should break the mousse out and give it a try. How were the results different from your usual WnG? What leave-in did you use under the two?


----------



## metro_qt

I am DEFINITELY in this challenge!!!!
I will be back to answer all questions, so i'm just going to set my post up.
*
Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
My hair is a 3c/4a/4b. cottony hair, i think the texture is.
I think i have normal to low porosity, but just recently, it feels like the ends of my hair are higher porosity (don't hold water/dries very quickly) vs my roots. I'm all natural. I big chopped from waist length natural hair last sept.
I am currently at CBL.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I would like to create a proper regimen for 2019.
I usually just wash n go when I don't feel like wearing my wig.... especially now that it's cold out here in Toronto. In the Spring/Summer/Fall I pretty much wash n go all the time.
My fav products are Eco Styler Olive oil gel and anything Shea.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I am very close to APL in back. I would like to end this challenge at BSL in back

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge*
To get better and better at beautiful wash n gos that are perfect for my hair texture.
As well. to grow longer curly bangs. can't wait.

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
Frizz and SUPER SHRINKAGE.
The shrinkage makes me so mad because, a year later, my hair still doesn't hang down in a wash and go. It would rather just stick up.
Please... Please just let me have bangs that hang down.


----------



## Alma Petra

naturalagain2 said:


> Thank You @Alma Petra! Not sure what I used in that pic (it’s a few months old). But I usually use Curl Love Moisture Milk and Curlaid Moisture Butter on top and then use either Curl Maker (soft define hold) or Mane Choice Crystal Gel for hard very defined hold or Eco Style Olive Oil Gel.
> 
> I haven’t  tried anything with Alikay yet except for the Lemongrass Leave In and I love that stuff!! I used it for my wash n go last night. So moisturizing and easy to detangle and smells wonderful. I want to try the Shea Yogurt next to seal for a wash n go since it’s cold. I plan to buy one product at a time and see how they work. I will be buying the Shea Yogurt today to go with the lemongrass leave in. Wil let you know how I like it.


I have all of these products you mentioned except for TMC Crystal Gel. CRN is one of my most favourite lines and the CLMM used to be my go to leave-in. It's definitely more moisturizing than my current leave-in the KCKT.

So the Alikay product that I have already received is the Creme Brulee Curl Delight. I love love the smell. It feels like oil going on my hair but unlike oil it doesn't frizz my curls, it actually smoothens and defines them. I'm going to keep experimenting with it to see how and where I can incorporate it in my regimen because I really like it a lot. What is coming on the way is the Lemongrass Leave it. Please tell me it doesn't smell like lemons! Also the Cowash, the Berry Gel, and the Dulce Lotion. And yes plz do share your review of the Shea Yogurt because I might want to order it too lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> OMG you do? No I don't think you mentioned it. He's such a cutie, isn't he? I hope he doesn't hear me
> We love product pushers in this thread, don't we ladies? I should break the mousse out and give it a try. How were the results different from your usual WnG? What leave-in did you use under the two?



Cheyenne is my stylist there but I've seen his work in action during my appointments. He knows how to work some curls for sure.

Definitely break out that mousse. Its like it sets the definition the curl magic gives you and add more. It's not sticky or anything. I used NYC curls as a rinse out and left a little in as my leave in.


----------



## naturalagain2

Alma Petra said:


> I have all of these products you mentioned except for TMC Crystal Gel. CRN is one of my most favourite lines and the CLMM used to be my go to leave-in. It's definitely more moisturizing than my current leave-in the KCKT.
> 
> So the Alikay product that I have already received is the Creme Brulee Curl Delight. I love love the smell. It feels like oil going on my hair but unlike oil it doesn't frizz my curls, it actually smoothens and defines them. I'm going to keep experimenting with it to see how and where I can incorporate it in my regimen because I really like it a lot. What is coming on the way is the Lemongrass Leave it. Please tell me it doesn't smell like lemons! Also the Cowash, the Berry Gel, and the Dulce Lotion. And yes plz do share your review of the Shea Yogurt because I might want to order it too lol.



Lol yes it has a very strong lemon smell but it’s a sweet smell. I love it. I want to try that Creme Brûlée Curl Delight. Do you use a gel when you use that? Or just that last? Also their cowash as well. Hopefully they have have another sale for Christmas or for the New Year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* I have different textures all over. Front is more coarse and wavy, back is silkier and curly, middle is in between. Low porosity, very dense, medium strands. Length right now is TBL I think but I haven't done a length check all year.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I co-wash every 1-2 weeks. Apply products to soaking wet hair in the shower. I normally use TJ's tea tree conditioner as my co-wash and leave in, Curls hair milk as my moisturizer, then Wetline Xtreme as my gel.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *Just maintaining really. Any length I retain is a bonus.

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Perfecting my technique

*Any current struggles or concerns?  *Sometimes I have product buildup at the roots. Need to find a remedy for that.

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) *I'll post a pic when I wash again
ETA: I'm 4a mostly. Maybe some 3c in the back.


----------



## Alma Petra

oneastrocurlie said:


> Cheyenne is my stylist there but I've seen his work in action during my appointments. He knows how to work some curls for sure.
> 
> Definitely break out that mousse. Its like it sets the definition the curl magic gives you and add more. It's not sticky or anything. I used NYC curls as a rinse out and left a little in as my leave in.



Perfect! I have all the necessary ingredients, the dreaded NYC curls, the UFDCM and the DE Mousse. I'll let you know how it works for me!


----------



## Alma Petra

naturalagain2 said:


> Lol yes it has a very strong lemon smell but it’s a sweet smell. I love it. I want to try that Creme Brûlée Curl Delight. Do you use a gel when you use that? Or just that last? Also their cowash as well. Hopefully they have have another sale for Christmas or for the New Year.


Oh no! Haha! My beloved UFDCM has a lemony smell too which I'm willing to ignore because it works so good on my hair. If the Lemongrass leave-in proves to be a hit, I'll be in big trouble lol

I tried the Alikay CBCD on it's own. It left my hair very soft but it wasn't powerful enough to define my curls (my hair is naturally very frizzy) or to provide hold. Next I tried it over KCKT and it gave me a result close to but a bit less awesome than when I use UFDCM. It was a huge win though when I tried it on top of both KCKT and UFDCM. It definitely made my curls smoother and even more defined than usual. Usually I use Wet Line Xtreme Gel (WXG) as my third and final product, so I'll continue to experiment and compare to see if there will be a place for the ACBCD in my regimen. I might alternate it with the WXG. It's truly a lovely product. I have previously found products that increase my levels of definition but only when wet. When I diffuse, they frizz up. Not the ACBCD. And now I'm all excited to try other products from this promising line.


----------



## Alma Petra

FoxxyLocs said:


> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* I have different textures all over. Front is more coarse and wavy, back is silkier and curly, middle is in between. Low porosity, very dense, medium strands. Length right now is TBL I think but I haven't done a length check all year.
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I co-wash every 1-2 weeks. Apply products to soaking wet hair in the shower. I normally use TJ's tea tree conditioner as my co-wash and leave in, Curls hair milk as my moisturizer, then Wetline Xtreme as my gel.
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *Just maintaining really. Any length I retain is a bonus.
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Perfecting my technique
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?  *Sometimes I have product buildup at the roots. Need to find a remedy for that.
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) *I'll post a pic when I wash again


Hi and thank you for joining us!

You are officially our length expert in this challenge lol. Can't wait to see your photos. And maybe you will find some time to share with us some tips on how to retain length while wearing wash and gos.

I get the white product at the root problem sometimes me too, but usually only in the front because it's a smaller section and I tend to apply the same amount of product to it as the other sections lol 
If I don't manage to blot it with a paper towel before it dries in my hair, it can be so irritating and force me to actually reset my style.

Are you using the old or the new formula of Wet Line Gel?


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Alma Petra said:


> Hi and thank you for joining us!
> 
> You are officially our length expert in this challenge lol. Can't wait to see your photos. And maybe you will find some time to share with us some tips on how to retain length while wearing wash and gos.
> 
> I get the white product at the root problem sometimes me too, but usually only in the front because it's a smaller section and I tend to apply the same amount of product to it as the other sections lol
> If I don't manage to blot it with a paper towel before it dries in my hair, it can be so irritating and force me to actually reset my style.
> 
> Are you using the old or the new formula of Wet Line Gel?



I'm using the new formula. Sadly I never got to try the old one, but the new one works fine for me. My first love is Eco styler but I think the protein caused some breakage so I stopped using it.

Length retention is easy for me with wash and go's. As long as I use a hard hold gel, my ends don't get tangled. I've been in nothing but WnGs for the past 6 months and I've had very few SSKs or split ends. Light gels don't work for me. 

I get at least 7 days from each WnG. Usually after 4-5 days I put it in a ponytail until I'm ready to wash again. That might help with retention too because it's less manipulation.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> Perfect! I have all the necessary ingredients, the dreaded NYC curls, the UFDCM and the DE Mousse. I'll let you know how it works for me!



I will say I apply the NYC right after I rinse my DC, like a bunch of it, rake it through then rinse just some of it out. That might be better to curb the intensity of the scent.


----------



## naturalagain2

Tried to do a shingle and coil type method on my hair last night but now that it has dried I don't like it. I rather have the little ringlets from my natural curl pattern instead.

Cowashed with Oyin Ginger Mint (second time using it don't know how I feel about this product yet doesn't feel totally moisturizing and notice my hair immediately draws up when I use it)
Deep Conditioned with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey with Olive oil on top
Moisturized with Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in (So moisturizing I usually use Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk but wanted to know how this would work on a wash n go) then I used Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting on top.
To style I used Eco Style Gel Black Castor Oil & Flaxseed Gel (second time using it but I like it better than the Olive Oil).

Hated this wash n go it's so undefined. I got way more volume with the shingle and coil method though. Maybe I need to practice this to see if it will look better. I did kind of rush because it was getting late.


----------



## leona2025

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* Hair texture is 3c/4a. I think most of my hair is apl, but then I have a ducktail that is like 2 or 3 inches longer than the rest of my hair
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I wash once a week and stretch my wash n go a full 5 to 7 days. My favorite products are DE express conditioner, MC leave in and I was in love with the MC crystal orchid gel. Recently I have given my heart to the Mielle ginger gel. 
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I'm hoping for MBL. Goal is for my wash n go with shrinkage to rest on my shoulders.
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
*Any current struggles or concerns? *I have a lot of tangling. Im bored with my wash n go at the moment. I have two sections that only frizz and don't define. Those sections are right at my edges and my crown, so I cant even hide it.
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *my hair looks about the same as these. The only time I cut was when I did my big chop**
*







*


----------



## leona2025

Alma Petra said:


> Ladies, welcome  and thank you for joining and activating this challenge!
> 
> 
> Hey guudhair, glad to have you with us! What are the products that you are currently using to style that give you crunchiness and flakes?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> The issues that make me uncomfortable with my WnG are: very thin hair, lack of volume specially the flat top, and most of the time I find myself unable to cover my thin/bald sides because I just don't have enough hair to pull down and distribute around to cover them
> 
> I know I've only posted nice photos. I was aiming to entertain. But I've just realized that you can also entertain with fail photos lol
> 
> So look at this. I mostly hate how my hair looks see through when the curls are separated
> View media item 129943or if they are compacted together it looks very flat View media item 129957If I try to pile the hair on the top to give it volume, I expose the sides. The struggle is real lol



Do you pick out?


----------



## OhTall1

I'm joining.

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)  *It's currently short and tapered.  I have no idea about curl pattern or porosity.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)  *Full wash on Sundays includes a deep conditioner and usually some type of treatment (ex. demi permanent color, Olaplex, Aphogee, etc.) At least one quick mid week co-wash.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?    *No length goals, I love it short right now.
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *None
*Any current struggles or concerns?  *Major mid strand splits

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*  I'll edit this and add an updated pic when I was on Sunday.  My Gone Natural album includes mostly WNG pics from the other WNG challenge thread that was only supposed to be for the fall/winter but lasted four years!  LOL!
ETA:  Starting pictures
View media item 129969


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Here's a pic of my hair from the back. This was day 2.


----------



## leona2025

FoxxyLocs said:


> Here's a pic of my hair from the back. This was day 2.
> View attachment 439543


OMG!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

FoxxyLocs said:


> Here's a pic of my hair from the back. This was day 2.
> View attachment 439543



 Wowwwie! Your texture is so cool! 
Do you have like, no shrinkage at all? Or are you just using really bomb product??


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wowwwie! Your texture is so cool!
> Do you have like, no shrinkage at all? Or are you just using really bomb product??



Thanks! I always thought my texture was weird, but I'm learning to love it. I definitely have shrinkage. The gel helps, and usually it continues to shrink the longer I wear it out.


----------



## topnotch1010

Joining! I did a wash and go for a job interview and fell back in love with my curls. 

No real regimen other than wash every 3 days. My scalp gets itchy after that.

Before my interview on Wednesday.
View media item 129963
Pull check today. I’m shooting for BSL this year. I decided to trim every 5 years.
View media item 129961


----------



## uofmpanther

I'm in!  My hair seems happiest in a wash n' go and I get the most compliments with it, so I need to work on perfecting my regimen.

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* I'm 4a largely, but around my edges is 4b. Low porosity, about mid-back length straight I think. Curly is between ear and shoulder depending on the product.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I wash once per week.  Uncle Funky's Daughter layered over Curl Junkie Curl Smoothing Lotion was my favorite but my hair has been frizzing with it lately.  My current favorite is Paul Mitchell The Conditioner with Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel over it.  I can get up to 7 days with this, though my hair prefers to be done every 3 days.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I would like to be SL curly in the front. Not sure what that would look like straight.

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *Consistency and getting back to using my UFDCM with good results (I get a faster wash n go with this than with Eco).

*Any current struggles or concerns?  *Frizz (particularly with the 4b parts), laziness with actually doing wash day, having wet hair in the winter.

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *My hair is wet in both of these, but about 80% dry in the second one.


----------



## ckisland

This challenge makes me so sad . I've been natural for 11 years and 80% of the time I've worn wash n'gos! I've recently changed my products and regimen completely, and it's not conducive to wash n'gos. I'll be watching y'all from the sidelines


----------



## discodumpling

I'm in! I'll be back with stats  and details before the new year.


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m in. Planned to wash n go all year anyway. Protective styling hasn’t been good for my hair. It just feeds into my inherent (hair) laziness. I need to see my hair and be invested in it looking good. Same as my skin, which I rarely ever slack on, because it’s staring me in the face. With my hair, it’s out of sight, it’s out of mind.


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
Mostly 4a. Cottony. Normal-high porosity. APL currently. 

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
My current regimen is all over the place. It’s really not a regimen at all. It’s just me getting up every now and then to wash and DC my hair, so it doesn’t all fall out.

I want to pare down a basic and consistent regimen in 2019. I plan to:​
Pre poo/hot oil treat
with Ayurvedic oil 1x per week
Wash 1x per week
Co-Wash 1x per week
DC 2x per week/ 1x with steam
Apply leave in & Gel
Air dry
Dust 3x/year

I have a lot of products to use up and test out, so I can’t say exactly what I’ll be using right now. I’m also going to continue to incorporate Ayurveda products and Max Hydration method techniques as I can, without getting overwhelmed.


*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I’m aiming for BSL this year, but staying hopeful that I’ll be able to graze MBL.

*What are your styling goals fromjoining this challenge?*
Working to perfect my technique in order to minimize frizz, gain some elongation, and increase shine.

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
Long drying time, flaking products, and SSKs.

With my current methods/products my drying time is going on 1 day or more. And that’s in the summer. 

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
Will share a pic after my first dust and WnG of the year.


----------



## OhTall1

This week's WNG, which I also added to my first post.  
I used Olaplex steps 3-5 (first time using the shampoo and conditioner) and deep conditioned (TGIN).  I'm also trying to see if I really need a curl cream, so I only used a leave in conditioner (Kenra), oil (TJ organic argan oil) and gel (Mane Choice).  

View media item 129969


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I've been finding spraying my hair with Oyin juices and berries before hopping in the shower has been great refreshing. Those are actually the instructions on the bottle I just never paid attention. 

I used UFD Curl Magic and Design Essentials Mousse this wash and it's definitely taking top spot for favorite combo.


----------



## discodumpling

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
*Coarse fine soft kinky curly nappy are all great words to use when describing my hair. I guess it is normal porosity as long as I maintain a regular DC schedule. I'll end this year hovering just above APL.*

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
*I've been a wash n go gyal for about 4 yrs now. My wngo can last for a week but around mid week my scalp wants water. I DC with a mild protein based DC 1x per week. To set my wash n go I use Kinky Curly Knot Today under Eco Styler Olive Oil usually....lately it's been KCKT with its gel complement KCCC. I'm always searching for the perfect wngo products! *

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
*Full healthy APL stretched. *

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
*Less frizz, more variety in my wngo. I tend to style my hair the exact same way every time. *

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
*Styling.*

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
*I rarely take hair pics these days. But I'm motivated and will post by January 1st. *


----------



## faithVA

Enjoying the pictures.


----------



## silverlotus

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thanks! Not sure if I mentioned it already but I go to Evan's salon lol. The scent doesn't linger for me but I agree it is a bit strong.
> 
> Not to be a product pusher but the DE Mousse on top of curl magic was a great wash and go combo. A stylist I follow on IG mentioned using it that way.



Do you guys have reviews on this salon? I just ran across his IG and I’m so curious! I wouldn’t mind a slight trim but don’t want to lose too much length and I’m just curious about learning anything new about hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

silverlotus said:


> Do you guys have reviews on this salon? I just ran across his IG and I’m so curious! I wouldn’t mind a slight trim but don’t want to lose too much length and I’m just curious about learning anything new about hair.



I've been there twice. I only have one "negative". The 3 main stylists stay booked months in advance. Like 6-8 months out. I got lucky my first time and happened to check their schedule and Cheyenne had a cancelation. The 2 assistants start taking their own clients in January I believe so that may help newcomers. But I went ahead and booked my next 3 appointments at my last appointment.

Other than my experience has been positive.  Each time I've been in other black women have been too and I've been able to see start to finish and their hair always turns out great too.


----------



## OhTall1

Days 4 and 5
I kept the curls refreshed this week by getting it damp in the shower and adding either Oyin Hair Dew or Cantu Next Day Curl Revitalizer.  I felt like it looked a bit  too frizzy today (the small pic) but I got some compliments so maybe it didn't look as bad as I thought.

View media item 129971


----------



## Alma Petra

FoxxyLocs said:


> Here's a pic of my hair from the back. This was day 2.
> View attachment 439543



OMG your hair is amazing! 
Crazy length and perfect definition!
If I had that length, I wouldn't wear anything but my wash and goes.
How do you avoid excessive shrinkage? Is it the products or is it the weight of the hair as it grows longer?
What did you style with in this photo?



FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm using the new formula. Sadly I never got to try the old one, but the new one works fine for me. My first love is Eco styler but I think the protein caused some breakage so I stopped using it.
> 
> Length retention is easy for me with wash and go's. As long as I use a hard hold gel, my ends don't get tangled. I've been in nothing but WnGs for the past 6 months and I've had very few SSKs or split ends. Light gels don't work for me.
> 
> I get at least 7 days from each WnG. Usually after 4-5 days I put it in a ponytail until I'm ready to wash again. That might help with retention too because it's less manipulation.


Thank you for answering my questions.

I am interested in trying the new formula WXG, because I have a limited stash of the old one. I am not optimistic that it will give me similar results but it might be better than all the other gels that I have been trying. Just like you, light gels don't work for me unfortunately. And thankfully I am not experiencing tangled ends so hopefully I am heading for something good me too


----------



## Alma Petra

oneastrocurlie said:


> I will say I apply the NYC right after I rinse my DC, like a bunch of it, rake it through then rinse just some of it out. That might be better to curb the intensity of the scent.


So I tried this method but just on the front of my hair (the rest was an older wash and go)
I'd say that it turned out nice actually.

View media item 129979
View media item 129977
The smell was not strong, the definition was nice, and the mousse made my curls smooth and dried much faster than gel.

I am going to try the mousse again but over KCKT and UFDCM this time. Can't wait to see and share the results! Thank you girl for making me revisit this mousse!


----------



## Alma Petra

naturalagain2 said:


> Tried to do a shingle and coil type method on my hair last night but now that it has dried I don't like it. I rather have the little ringlets from my natural curl pattern instead.
> 
> Cowashed with Oyin Ginger Mint (second time using it don't know how I feel about this product yet doesn't feel totally moisturizing and notice my hair immediately draws up when I use it)
> Deep Conditioned with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey with Olive oil on top
> Moisturized with Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-in (So moisturizing I usually use Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk but wanted to know how this would work on a wash n go) then I used Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting on top.
> To style I used Eco Style Gel Black Castor Oil & Flaxseed Gel (second time using it but I like it better than the Olive Oil).
> 
> Hated this wash n go it's so undefined. I got way more volume with the shingle and coil method though. Maybe I need to practice this to see if it will look better. I did kind of rush because it was getting late.
> 
> View attachment 439525


Thank you for sharing this!
I think your wash and go looks very nice and defined  But I understand that you are probably used to even higher levels of definition.
What was the cowash that you usually use before you tried Oyin?
Also I'm curious to know how the Castor oil eco compares to the olive oil one. Were you a fan of Olive eco before you used the castor oil version?
And my last question: how does Alikay Lemongrass compare to CRN moisture milk?

In my experience volume and definition are rather inversely related to each other. I'm still looking for something that can give me both.
The other day I tried using a volume mousse from VO5 in place of my UFDCM. My  results were rather wild. But I have never experienced more volume in my life! I think the wild look came from the fact that the volume took away my shape and my hair became rather shapeless. But I'm keen to experiment with this again. I see the ladies on the internet with very voluminous wash and gos yet they turn out very cute. I wonder what I can do to make mine look cute too lol.

View media item 129953
View media item 129955


----------



## Alma Petra

leona2025 said:


> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* Hair texture is 3c/4a. I think most of my hair is apl, but then I have a ducktail that is like 2 or 3 inches longer than the rest of my hair
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I wash once a week and stretch my wash n go a full 5 to 7 days. My favorite products are DE express conditioner, MC leave in and I was in love with the MC crystal orchid gel. Recently I have given my heart to the Mielle ginger gel.
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I'm hoping for MBL. Goal is for my wash n go with shrinkage to rest on my shoulders.
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
> *Any current struggles or concerns? *I have a lot of tangling. Im bored with my wash n go at the moment. I have two sections that only frizz and don't define. Those sections are right at my edges and my crown, so I cant even hide it.
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *my hair looks about the same as these. The only time I cut was when I did my big chop**
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your hair looks amazing Leona! 
Your texture is one of my most favourite textures. Your hair is so defined and looks so moisturized and just juicy! What did you style with in these photos? MC leave in and Mielle Gel as you mentioned in your post?
Thank you for joining this challenge, and I hope to see more of your photos!
I have to say that if you are bored with your wash and go because of the parts that frizz up, then don't be. They blend in very nicely with the rest of your hair. The overall look is beautiful. Personally I didn't notice the frizz.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Thank you! I answered your questions below. 



Alma Petra said:


> OMG your hair is amazing!
> Crazy length and perfect definition!
> If I had that length, I wouldn't wear anything but my wash and goes.
> 
> How do you avoid excessive shrinkage? * I have a lot of shrinkage. My hair is TBL and my wng hangs to about BSL. Usually by the end of the week it's up to APL. It might look like it's hanging longer than that bc of the angle but it's sitting at BSL in that pic. *
> 
> Is it the products or is it the weight of the hair as it grows longer? *I was about waist length before my hair shrunken hair got past shoulder length, but it's a combination of length and products. Gel is the main thing that helps with shrinkage but it doesn't make a huge difference. Mostly it only works until my hair dries fully.
> *
> What did you style with in this photo? *I used Mielle Organics gel in this pic, which I actually didn't like bc the hold wasn't hard enough and it flaked like crazy. I get better definition from Wetline and Eco styler.*


----------



## Alma Petra

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thank you! I answered your questions below.


I can see now that it's at BSL but it's still very impressive! Can't wait to reach WL for my WnG to look long (though I'd still want volume at the top) Maybe by the end of 2020..

I have tried Mielle's gel before but it didn't have enough hold for me and it flaked up something awful even though I used it with a Mielle leave-in, the milk one.
I bought it because I was crazy for the results that this lady below achieved with it. I have to say that it worked totally differently on my hair. I was wondering if it had been reformulated or something lol


----------



## Alma Petra

OhTall1 said:


> I'm joining.
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)  *It's currently short and tapered.  I have no idea about curl pattern or porosity.
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)  *Full wash on Sundays includes a deep conditioner and usually some type of treatment (ex. demi permanent color, Olaplex, Aphogee, etc.) At least one quick mid week co-wash.
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge?    *No length goals, I love it short right now.
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *None
> *Any current struggles or concerns?  *Major mid strand splits
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*  I'll edit this and add an updated pic when I was on Sunday.  My Gone Natural album includes mostly WNG pics from the other WNG challenge thread that was only supposed to be for the fall/winter but lasted four years!  LOL!
> ETA:  Starting pictures
> View media item 129969





OhTall1 said:


> Days 4 and 5
> I kept the curls refreshed this week by getting it damp in the shower and adding either Oyin Hair Dew or Cantu Next Day Curl Revitalizer.  I felt like it looked a bit  too frizzy today (the small pic) but I got some compliments so maybe it didn't look as bad as I thought.
> 
> View media item 129971




Hello and welcome to the challenge!
I have always been a big fan of your wash and gos! Thank you for sharing a link to your album!
Have you figured out what caused your mid-strand splits?

And btw your curls look different in this wash and go. They look tighter. Are these finger coils? Or did you start using different products to style with?

I'm envious of how defined your day 4 and 5 curls look!


----------



## Alma Petra

topnotch1010 said:


> Joining! I did a wash and go for a job interview and fell back in love with my curls.
> 
> No real regimen other than wash every 3 days. My scalp gets itchy after that.
> 
> Before my interview on Wednesday.
> View media item 129963
> Pull check today. I’m shooting for BSL this year. I decided to trim every 5 years.
> View media item 129961


Hey cute lady! I love your hair and your smile 
Thank you for joining the challenge!
I think that we are both at a similar length, and aiming for BSL by the end of 2019.

What products do you use for your wash and gos?


----------



## Alma Petra

uofmpanther said:


> I'm in!  My hair seems happiest in a wash n' go and I get the most compliments with it, so I need to work on perfecting my regimen.
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* I'm 4a largely, but around my edges is 4b. Low porosity, about mid-back length straight I think. Curly is between ear and shoulder depending on the product.
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I wash once per week.  Uncle Funky's Daughter layered over Curl Junkie Curl Smoothing Lotion was my favorite but my hair has been frizzing with it lately.  My current favorite is Paul Mitchell The Conditioner with Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel over it.  I can get up to 7 days with this, though my hair prefers to be done every 3 days.
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I would like to be SL curly in the front. Not sure what that would look like straight.
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *Consistency and getting back to using my UFDCM with good results (I get a faster wash n go with this than with Eco).
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?  *Frizz (particularly with the 4b parts), laziness with actually doing wash day, having wet hair in the winter.
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *I'll be back with this.  My hair is currently braided up.


And welcome to another lover of UFDCM! 
Do you air dry or do you diffuse?
Waiting to see your photos..


----------



## OhTall1

Alma Petra said:


> And btw your curls look different in this wash and go. They look tighter. Are these finger coils? Or did you start using different products to style with?


It's the lazy chick's tightly curly method.     I only do finger coils in the front and top where there's a small, frizzy section.

I'm not positive but I think demi color might be the cause of the splits.  I was doing the entire strand instead of just the root when I did retouches.  Between just coloring my roots and using Olaplex, my hair seems to be recovering.


----------



## Alma Petra

OhTall1 said:


> It's the lazy chick's tightly curly method.     I only do finger coils in the front and top where there's a small, frizzy section.
> 
> I'm not positive but I think demi color might be the cause of the splits.  I was doing the entire strand instead of just the root when I did retouches.  Between just coloring my roots and using Olaplex, my hair seems to be recovering.


I use the Tightly Curly method (aka shingling) for my wash and gos. But I've never been able to finger coil. I don't know if I don't understand how finger coils should be done or if my hair is weird. I can only rotate my finger through 180 degrees and then I'll have to stop. I don't know what is supposed to happen next. Does people's hair then slide on their fingers? Because mine doesn't lol.

I am glad to hear that your splitting has stopped. A lot of people say that hair dye can be as damaging as a relaxer if overlapped. I'm glad you figured it out fairly soon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> So I tried this method but just on the front of my hair (the rest was an older wash and go)
> I'd say that it turned out nice actually.
> 
> View media item 129979
> View media item 129977
> The smell was not strong, the definition was nice, and the mousse made my curls smooth and dried much faster than gel.
> 
> I am going to try the mousse again but over KCKT and UFDCM this time. Can't wait to see and share the results! Thank you girl for making me revisit this mousse!



Looks great! Looking forward to hear how it works with those 2.


----------



## uofmpanther

Alma Petra said:


> And welcome to another lover of UFDCM!
> Do you air dry or do you diffuse?
> Waiting to see your photos..


Airdry, which makes winter challenging


----------



## ckisland

I know that I haven't joined this challenge, but I've been loving everyone's wash n'gos   . I just wanted to share my own LOL


----------



## uofmpanther

uofmpanther said:


> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *My hair is wet in both of these, but about 80% dry in the second one.
> View attachment 440079 View attachment 440081


Pictures added from yesterday


----------



## Alma Petra

ckisland said:


> View attachment 440071
> I know that I haven't joined this challenge, but I've been loving everyone's wash n'gos   . I just wanted to share my own LOL


Oh wow I love your hair 
So much volume! And such a lovely shape!
We don't have any rules in this challenge and no requirements. We are just here to share, enjoy and support.
If you ask me, I'd say most definitely join us!
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## ckisland

Alma Petra said:


> Oh wow I love your hair
> So much volume! And such a lovely shape!
> We don't have any rules in this challenge and no requirements. We are just here to share, enjoy and support.
> If you ask me, I'd say most definitely join us!
> Thanks for sharing this!


That's so sweet! Thank you 
I'll join y'all until the end of the year at least. I want to keep playing around with my new wash n'gos (it's so different than previous ones). I'll figure out what I'm doing Dec 31 LOL!

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Imma keep a little log of my experiements LOL.

Current WNG
3rd day hair
Washed with WV, comb detangled, AVJ to 4 sections +little CO, t-shirt dried 15 mins(?)
Slept with hair loose, no sections
Spritzed with AVJ 2nd day but not 3rd

I'll wash again today. I think I want to use a honey+glycerin+AVJ combo to condition. I'm also going to try out my wet brush!


----------



## Alma Petra

ckisland said:


> That's so sweet! Thank you
> I'll join y'all until the end of the year at least. I want to keep playing around with my new wash n'gos (it's so different than previous ones). I'll figure out what I'm doing Dec 31 LOL!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Imma keep a little log of my experiements LOL.
> 
> Current WNG
> 3rd day hair
> Washed with WV, comb detangled, AVJ to 4 sections +little CO, t-shirt dried 15 mins(?)
> Slept with hair loose, no sections
> Spritzed with AVJ 2nd day but not 3rd
> 
> I'll wash again today. I think I want to use a honey+glycerin+AVJ combo to condition. I'm also going to try out my wet brush!


You're welcome dear! Thank you for joining us and I hope that you will continue to enjoy wearing wash and gos beyond 2018!
It will be interesting to follow your journey with the all natural products and to see more of your photos


----------



## Alma Petra

uofmpanther said:


> Pictures added from yesterday


Thank you for updating your post with your beautiful photos!
I think that your curl pattern is rather similar to mine, specially when I use a product with less tight hold. Also it looks to me like your hair has grown longer since the last time I saw some of your photos...


----------



## Alma Petra

Theresamonet said:


> I’m in. Planned to wash n go all year anyway. Protective styling hasn’t been good for my hair. It just feeds into my inherent (hair) laziness. I need to see my hair and be invested in it looking good. Same as my skin, which I rarely ever slack on, because it’s staring me in the face. With my hair, it’s out of sight, it’s out of mind.
> 
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
> Mostly 4a. Cottony. Normal-high porosity. APL currently.
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
> My current regimen is all over the place. It’s really not a regimen at all. It’s just me getting up every now and then to wash and DC my hair, so it doesn’t all fall out.
> 
> I want to pare down a basic and consistent regimen in 2019. I plan to:​
> Pre poo/hot oil treat
> with Ayurvedic oil 1x per week
> Wash 1x per week
> Co-Wash 1x per week
> DC 2x per week/ 1x with steam
> Apply leave in & Gel
> Air dry
> Dust 3x/year
> 
> I have a lot of products to use up and test out, so I can’t say exactly what I’ll be using right now. I’m also going to continue to incorporate Ayurveda products and Max Hydration method techniques as I can, without getting overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
> I’m aiming for BSL this year, but staying hopeful that I’ll be able to graze MBL.
> 
> *What are your styling goals fromjoining this challenge?*
> Working to perfect my technique in order to minimize frizz, gain some elongation, and increase shine.
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?*
> Long drying time, flaking products, and SSKs.
> 
> With my current methods/products my drying time is going on 1 day or more. And that’s in the summer.
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
> Will share a pic after my first dust and WnG of the year.


Hi Theresa! Welcome to the challenge!
What products are you loving for your wash and gos at the moment?
And have you ever looked at diffusing? It could be a life saver in winter..

Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Alma Petra

discodumpling said:


> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
> *Coarse fine soft kinky curly nappy are all great words to use when describing my hair. I guess it is normal porosity as long as I maintain a regular DC schedule. I'll end this year hovering just above APL.*
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
> *I've been a wash n go gyal for about 4 yrs now. My wngo can last for a week but around mid week my scalp wants water. I DC with a mild protein based DC 1x per week. To set my wash n go I use Kinky Curly Knot Today under Eco Styler Olive Oil usually....lately it's been KCKT with its gel complement KCCC. I'm always searching for the perfect wngo products! *
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
> *Full healthy APL stretched. *
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
> *Less frizz, more variety in my wngo. I tend to style my hair the exact same way every time. *
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?*
> *Styling.*
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
> *I rarely take hair pics these days. But I'm motivated and will post by January 1st. *


I would also like to welcome Discodumpling to our challenge!

Many of us here are at APL aiming for BSL this year. We could easily form a growth team.

@discodumpling which combo do you like better KCKT with Ecostyler or KCKT with KCCC? And have you ever tried pairing this leave-in with UFDCM? That's my favourite combo at the moment.

Regarding variety with the wash and go, I am finding that changing the part does give me a different look whenever I do it...


----------



## Alma Petra

These are from a day 2 WnG

View media item 129989
View media item 129991
Anybody else created a new wash and go? Please keep these lovely pics coming


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I want to join


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
I think I'm about BSL.  I haven't straightened or length checked in over a year so I'm not sure.  I'm 4a with normal to high porosity.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I wash once a week with baking soda and condition with either Kenra moisturizing or apohgee 2 minute.  When I wear a wash n go I use KCKT and KCCC

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I want my hair to get as long as possible at least WL and maybe HL

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
I want to find a wash n go style that I am comfortable wearing to work.  If I can't figure out how to wear my hair out, I may as well go back to relaxing. I don't like having a lot of volume especially around my face

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
I stopped trying wash n gos because my ends kept tangling, but my ends tangle even when I wear buns so I'm going to give this style another chance.

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
I'll be back with a picture


----------



## silverlotus

Ok I’m confused. How are you guys applying the mousse to your wash & go? When I do my hair, I apply my leave in and oil and then rake gel through my hair section by section. If I were to use the mousse, what would I do with it? Rake after the gel? Go over my hair with mousse at the end?


----------



## uofmpanther

Alma Petra said:


> These are from a day 2 WnG
> 
> View media item 129989
> View media item 129991
> Anybody else created a new wash and go? Please keep these lovely pics coming



I love your hair!


----------



## naturalagain2

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for sharing this!
> I think your wash and go looks very nice and defined  But I understand that you are probably used to even higher levels of definition.
> What was the cowash that you usually use before you tried Oyin?
> Also I'm curious to know how the Castor oil eco compares to the olive oil one. Were you a fan of Olive eco before you used the castor oil version?
> And my last question: how does Alikay Lemongrass compare to CRN moisture milk?
> 
> In my experience volume and definition are rather inversely related to each other. I'm still looking for something that can give me both.
> The other day I tried using a volume mousse from VO5 in place of my UFDCM. My  results were rather wild. But I have never experienced more volume in my life! I think the wild look came from the fact that the volume took away my shape and my hair became rather shapeless. But I'm keen to experiment with this again. I see the ladies on the internet with very voluminous wash and gos yet they turn out very cute. I wonder what I can do to make mine look cute too lol.
> 
> View media item 129953
> View media item 129955



Wow your hair is gorgeous!!!!

I didn’t really cowash that much I mostly shampooed as of late. One that I’ve tried in the past that I absolutely love is Shescentit Blueberry cowash conditioner and I like As I am Coconut Cowash as well. I’m only cowashing now because I’m trying to wash more frequently and keep my hair ultra moisturized. I plan to try Shea Moisture High Porosity Cowash to see if I like that (want something on the ground).

The Olive Oil Eco I didn’t like really. It just didn’t feel good on my hair. The Castor Oil one is way more moisturizing and glides better for me when raking it through my hair. My other favorite gels is Camille Rose Curl Maker and Mane Choice Crystal Biotin Gel (this defines every single Curl!) - I think it’s called. 

Camille Rose Curl Milk  is my favorite. I can really use this and not use anything else and my hair is moisturized. The Alikay Lemongrass I like to use mainly after washing before the Curl Milk. It’s too thick & wet to use any other time (if that makes any sense lol). When I want to mist/refresh my hair I put some of the Lemongrass in a spray bottle and dilute with filtered water and add AVJ and a few drops of Lavender and Peppermint Oil. I used the spray bottle to refresh my wash n gos in the morning or to retwist my hair at night.


----------



## faithVA

Alma Petra said:


> So I tried this method but just on the front of my hair (the rest was an older wash and go)
> I'd say that it turned out nice actually.
> 
> View media item 129979
> View media item 129977
> The smell was not strong, the definition was nice, and the mousse made my curls smooth and dried much faster than gel.
> 
> I am going to try the mousse again but over KCKT and UFDCM this time. Can't wait to see and share the results! Thank you girl for making me revisit this mousse!


It turned out really nice.


----------



## OhTall1

Christmas 2018.  No finger coils.  
View media item 129997View media item 129995


----------



## ckisland

About my wash day. . .
Wow! Just wow! LOL!! It was bad 
So 4 days of shrunken, mushed hair was as untangled as you would imagine it to be SMH.

I made a "conditioner" of honey, glycerine, AVJ and sweet almond oil. It did not have the slip I imagined it would. I haven't figured out a good homemade detangler because my hair doesn't seem to like the spray kinds. I wet my hair, applied the conditioner in sections and tried out my new wet brush. 

I think that it was more gentle than the denman, but it knocked all of my curl pattern out . And it didn't look like it when my hair was wet, but it was all jacked up. It dried spikey.
So we'll see what it's like in the morning because I didn't have time to redo my hair


----------



## GettingKinky

I did my first wash n go since April and it came out awful. Tons of shrinkage, no movement. I have to get my technique back. I hope that if I stretch it tonight in a ponytail it will behave better tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 1 hair had the wet look which I don’t like and now my day 2 hair is dry and a bit frizzy. Why is the learning curve so steep for this style?

And I need to find a place to get my hair cut curly


----------



## Theresamonet

Here are my lil WnG pics. I did this on Christmas Day using tgin super moist leave-in and Wetline gel. I set under my mom’s Pibbs to dry. No flakes.

 
 

And my terrible length checks. Lol. I need to get my length back because I feel strange wearing WnGs when my hair doesn’t even touch my shoulders.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I only used NYC curls gel to do my wash and go today. It's funny how I can use a lot of this gel and it not really be super crunchy when it dries.


----------



## topnotch1010

Alma Petra said:


> Hey cute lady! I love your hair and your smile
> Thank you for joining the challenge!
> I think that we are both at a similar length, and aiming for BSL by the end of 2019.
> 
> What products do you use for your wash and gos?



Hey pretty lady! Your hair is beautiful!! I recently discovered the Giovanni line. I know it’s old news around here but I started using it after my beloved Herbal Essence LTR got harder to find. Then I use a little Carol’s Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie, Wetline gel, then break the cast with coconut oil after drying.

I think I might try the V05 mousse after seeing your results.


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm in.
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) - *Very coily, type 4. It's in a tapered style and I'm growing it out. If I stretch I'm somewhere between ear length and neck length
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) - *Mostly cowashing every 4-5  days. I DC with heat every other wash day. I use a leave in, some form of styler and a gel or foam to style. Products I'm liking a lot lately are:
> NYC Curls Conditioner
> Oyin ginger mint cowash
> AS I AM Scalp Care Cowash
> Mielle Organics Babassu and mint conditioner
> UFD Curl Magic
> KCNT
> DE Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse
> 
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *None honestly but I tend to give up trying to grow my hair out and go back to my tapered cut. So not cutting outside of trims every 3-4 months is the goal.
> 
> I do plan on retouching my color as it grows
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Nail down a couple combos that give consistent results*. *
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns? *I'm a slow grower. Boo lol. Keeping my color vibrant. Shrinkage galore.
> *
> P**lease share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) - *I'll post a comparison pic later down the line. But I posted a close up shot from when I got my color and trim at the end of October.



Your hair color is gorgeous!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> Your hair color is gorgeous!



Aw. Thank ya!


----------



## Theresamonet

The combo of TGIN green tea super moist leave in + Wetline gel worked pretty well. Good hold, no flakes, decent sheen, and my hair feels moisturized 4 days post. 

But I’m still on a quest for that juicy moist looking wash n go. I think my next product combo is going to be Design Essentials curl enhancing milk + Jane carter curls to go elongating gel. I’ve had good results with the DE curl enhancing milk on a twist out, but I’ve never used the Jane Carter gel before. I’m just grabbing things from my stash and pairing them together.


----------



## discodumpling

Alma Petra said:


> I would also like to welcome Discodumpling to our challenge!
> 
> Many of us here are at APL aiming for BSL this year. We could easily form a growth team.
> 
> @discodumpling which combo do you like better KCKT with Ecostyler or KCKT with KCCC? And have you ever tried pairing this leave-in with UFDCM? That's my favourite combo at the moment.
> 
> Regarding variety with the wash and go, I am finding that changing the part does give me a different look whenever I do it...



I cant call it. I like both but might lean towards Eco because of price and longevity. I can get 5-7 days with an Eco wash m go that includes 5 days of sweaty exercise. The KCCC provides a softer hold that doesn't hold up to multiple exercise and shower sessions. 
I haven't tried any products from UFD...yet! As long as it plays well with my KCKT I'll try any styler though.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> My day 1 hair had the wet look which I don’t like and now my day 2 hair is dry and a bit frizzy. Why is the learning curve so steep for this style?
> 
> And I need to find a place to get my hair cut curly


It can be rough learning curve LOL!! There are multiple elements that can get you the perfect look you want or have you out here looking crazy . Getting product combos is so important, but those combos are effected by what you washed your hair with before, what you detangled with  (fingers, denman, comb, etc), and how you dried your hair    . I feel like that's not talked about as a whole, but each piece is talked about individually. When you stumble across the right everything, wash n'gos are so easy and bomb LOL!!

But maybe it's not as complicated for people who have the same curl pattern all over or if they have silkier hair. My hair is kinky as heck and each section is doing its own thing 

I'm in my feelings right now because my hair has come out 3 different ways the 3 times I've washed it!! I have a list of things that do not work LOL! But Imma need my hair to get in line


----------



## Theresamonet

ckisland said:


> It can be rough learning curve LOL!! There are multiple elements that can get you the perfect look you want or have you out here looking crazy . Getting product combos is so important, but those combos are effected by what you washed your hair with before, what you detangled with  (fingers, denman, comb, etc), and how you dried your hair    . I feel like that's not talked about as a whole, but each piece is talked about individually. When you stumble across the right everything, wash n'gos are so easy and bomb!! LOL
> 
> I'm in my feelings right now because my hair has come out 3 different ways the 3 times I've washed it!! I have a list of things that do not work LOL! But Imma need my hair to get in line



Yep. There are soooo many variables involved. I didn’t like the look of my WnGs for a long time. I thought my hair was just too poofy and frizzy to get a good WnG. The main thing I found was I needed to drop the Denman brush. It works well for some, but I couldn’t get root to tip curl definition. It would fluff out my hair and then make a curl at the end of random clumps. This is my WnG from early in my natural hair journey (circa 2012), when I used the Denman:

 

It wasn’t until I found the MHM that I discovered that I could get root to tip definition with the right products and techniques. The two main things being bentonite clay and finger detangling/smoothing vs using a brush.


----------



## ckisland

@Theresamonet  Your hair looks completely different!! The denman does the same thing to my hair!! It destroys any definition I have in my 4a sections. Turns it into straight up poodle poof, but it smooths the heck out of my 3c section into perfect curls. Curls on top poodle in the back is not a look anyone should rock


----------



## GettingKinky

When I dry my hair in ponytails I get less poufy roots. I’m trying that again today.

My main goals are less shrinkage and hair that moves. I’ve done it a few times, but I can’t get those results reliably. 

I wonder if I should get a blow dryer for good day 1 hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

This week's wng came out really poofy with more shrinkage than usual. I used Eco styler bc I was out of Wetline. I also used less product than usual. I need to go to the store tomorrow and stock up. I'm running low on everything.


----------



## ckisland

@GettingKinky  I also suffer from puff, tight roots. I found that plopping with a t-shirt, where I'm twisting all of my hair into a knot towards the front of my head, helps my roots dry with less shrinkage. This gives me a lot more movement in my wash n'go. If you're not opposed to lightly using heat, diffusing is excellent! My first few attempts were awful, until I stopped trying to diffuse like I had 3a hair LOL!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> @GettingKinky  I also suffer from puff, tight roots. I found that plopping with a t-shirt, where I'm twisting all of my hair into a knot towards the front of my head, helps my roots dry with less shrinkage. This gives me a lot more movement in my wash n'go. If you're not opposed to lightly using heat, diffusing is excellent! My first few attempts were awful, until I stopped trying to diffuse like I had 3a hair LOL!



Do you plop before or after you add products? What’s the right way to diffuse?


----------



## FoxxyLocs

GettingKinky said:


> What’s the right way to diffuse?



I always see people hanging their heads almost upside down and diffusing in all different directions. I normally just keep my head upright and diffuse from the top with my hair hanging down. I never tried the other way.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> What’s the right way to diffuse?


What I do is put the diffuser against the side of my hair, and gently press it towards my head and downward. To get to the underside of my hair, I nestle it into that area and use my other hand to gently pull the length of the hair downwards. If I want more stretch, I will sandwich a section of hair between the diffuser and my hand.  I use the diffuser the way people use the concentrator nozzle to stretch their hair after it dries.  I do not cup my hair into the barrel of the diffuser, or diffuse with my head down.


----------



## Theresamonet

How long does it take y’all to dry your hair with the diffuser?


----------



## GettingKinky

Today’s result is much better than a few days ago. Air drying with my hair stretched and using a lot more product really helps. And pinning my hair in the front helps with reducing the volume.


----------



## uofmpanther

Theresamonet said:


> Here are my lil WnG pics. I did this on Christmas Day using tgin super moist leave-in and Wetline gel. I set under my mom’s Pibbs to dry. No flakes.
> 
> View attachment 440311
> View attachment 440313
> 
> And my terrible length checks. Lol. I need to get my length back because I feel strange wearing WnGs when my hair doesn’t even touch my shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 440315
> View attachment 440317


Looks great! 

Was your hair loose in the pibbs? I've been afraid to use it to dry because mine pulls loose hair up


----------



## Theresamonet

uofmpanther said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Was your hair loose in the pibbs? I've been afraid to use it to dry because mine pulls loose hair up



I started drying with my hair loose. Then about halfway I came from under to check the progress, and noticed a few clumps of hair at the crown were being pulled up, so I loosely tied a net on for the rest of the time. My mom dries loose and never uses the net.

You have to use your Pibbs to dry your WnG. They come out with less frizz and more definition.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a few curls that are really loose and they hang a lot lower the the rest of my hair. I wonder if I should just cut them to make my hair look even.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am going to join this challenge because my hair grows best when I do my wash n go's on the regular 

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
My hair is a mixture of everything, I have very coarse strands in the front, and then they gradually become fine in the back. In the front, my pattern is 3B, toward the middle it's 3C, and then in the back and on the sides it is 4a. I believe my porosity is low for the most part. My hair currently stretches to WL, but shrinks to Neck Length when dry and curly.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*

Now that I can devote time back into my hair, my regimen is back to:
Co-washing 2-3 times a week/(including doing my wash n go styling)
Shampoo & Deep Condition every weekend (I really need to get back to letting my DC sit for an hour)
Rice Water/Aloe Vera refresher spray for daily use
I plan to use up all of my cheapie products first which I was using throughout finishing my education, and go back to buying Shea Moisture & Camille Rose products. Those brands really truly helped me grow my hair out before  I also like to use Dominican hair products as well , as well as other natural products like African Black soap, ACV, etc.
My growth oil concoction of EVOO, EVCO, JBCO, Avocado oil
Frequent Scalp Massages
Sleeping on Satin
Wearing my hair in a bun most of the time
Working on my insides by taking my HSN, Multivitamins and Iron pills, drinking LOTS of water, eating my fruits/veggies , getting lots of rest, and better stress management. Stress and lack of nutrients killed my hair.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I want my hair to get back to Shoulder Length/APL in its curly state by June 30th of 2019. I want my hair to stretch back to Hip Length by the end of 2019, and go back to being huge and fluffy when curly. I will NEVER complain about my hair thickness ever again! My ultimate goal for the longest has been to have hair that stretches to TBL. 

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
I just want my long curly ponytail back. 

*Any current struggles or concerns?*
I'm not struggling as of now. My hair is already starting to make a turnaround in terms of thickness, I have been taking my HSN (Spring Valley brand) for the past 2-3 months along with iron pills (I discovered my levels were just a tad bit low, not scary low, but low enough), and my hair is definitely improving, I even had a friend of mine notice the difference. Doing that along with applying JBCO on my scalp and letting it sit for a few days, or until the next day I wash it has added to the boost in growth, for me.

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
To Be Continued... (Why is it suddenly harder to upload photos on here?)


----------



## SmilingElephant

GettingKinky said:


> I have a few curls that are really loose and they hang a lot lower the the rest of my hair. I wonder if I should just cut them to make my hair look even.



They will more than likely continue to do that, unless it's damaged hair. I have curls that do that, too and I tried cutting them to make my hair look even, and they grew back the exact same way


----------



## GettingKinky

How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?


----------



## OhTall1

GettingKinky said:


> How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?


I went fully natural and got my first Deva cut the day after Christmas four years ago.  I would argue that I still haven't perfected my WNG even though I've been wearing them exclusively all this time.  
Sorry!


----------



## GettingKinky

After seeing your results @Theresamonet I may actually try MHM. I bought clay ages ago, but I’ve never used it.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?


I big chopped sept 2017.
I think i got into a routine of what my hair liked in between months 3 and 6.

Now, a year and a bit later, I'm still experimenting, but I always keep the basics, and my wash n gos look fairly standard.

The only thing changing my wash n go is the length of my hair as it grows.


----------



## metro_qt

ckisland said:


> @Theresamonet  Your hair looks completely different!! The denman does the same thing to my hair!! It destroys any definition I have in my 4a sections. Turns it into straight up poodle poof, but it smooths the heck out of my 3c section into perfect curls. Curls on top poodle in the back is not a look anyone should rock


I think I'm rocking a curls on top/poodle in the back right now.  

I will have the final verdict tomorrow when fully dry....and hopefully pics as well


----------



## metro_qt

Here are my wash n go results from last night/ this morning.
I used some new products: Ecostyler Olive Oil Gel... LOOOOOVE!
and Shea Moisture JBCO hair masque for a deep condition, along with the 3 row comb.
I also added hair paint wax in Gold, for some highlights

Before: -still wet
 

Here are the final 90% dry results this morning


----------



## OhTall1

metro_qt said:


> I also added hair paint wax in Gold, for some highlights


Oooh, so pretty.  I've spent the past few days pinning highlight pictures like this but I'm worried about lifting to achieve this color. What product did you use?


----------



## ckisland

@metro_qt  Uh Ma'am, You hair came out so pretty!!! You definitely avoided the curly poodle mullet


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?


I went natural in 07. I only wore wash n'gos and I played around with a million different products LOL! I knew that my wash n'gos were good when people were asking where I got my wig from  . But I perfected my wash n'go in 2013 when I went outside, got caught in the rain, and my hair didn't poof up, didn't frizz and every curl stayed perfectly in place  



Theresamonet said:


> How long does it take y’all to dry your hair with the diffuser?


It takes me 15 mins (I've timed it), but it seems like a lifetime. I'll sometimes crank the heat up for a little bit when I'm being impatient though


----------



## metro_qt

OhTall1 said:


> Oooh, so pretty.  I've spent the past few days pinning highlight pictures like this but I'm worried about lifting to achieve this color. What product did you use?


Me too! I wanted to avoid chemicals in my hair, so this hair paint wax is perfect. It's a non permanent wax that coats your hair, and then washes out during your next wash.

Unfortunately for me, this made me decide that I do want permanent highlights, and I will probably go in for a dye job in January


Edited to add: the actual product is called Hairpaint Wax.
They have a website, I found them on instagram. They have tons of colourful inspo pics


----------



## metro_qt

ckisland said:


> @metro_qt  Uh Ma'am, You hair came out so pretty!!! You definitely avoided the curly poodle mullet


Hahahaha but you see it was touch and go in the first pictures....which is when I wrote the post....

I'm just lucky that my shrinkage is very even, and makes me look like a curly poodle without the mullet, lol


----------



## Theresamonet

ckisland said:


> I went natural in 07. I only wore wash n'gos and I played around with a million different products LOL! I knew that my wash n'gos were good when people were asking where I got my wig from  . But I perfected my wash n'go in 2013 when I went outside, got caught in the rain, and my hair didn't poof up, didn't frizz and every curl stayed perfectly in place
> 
> 
> It takes me 15 mins (I've timed it), but it seems like a lifetime. I'll sometimes crank the heat up for a little bit when I'm being impatient though



And this is going from wet to dry? Or did you partially air dry... or towel dry first? 

I sat under the Pibbs for 1 hour to dry my hair from soaking wet.


----------



## Theresamonet

Tomorrow will be one week since I did my hair, and I know I need to redo it. I can’t let it get too big and fluffy or shrink too much, or I’ll start getting those damn knots. But my sister told me my hair looks even better today, and a client complimented me and tried to get tips... I don’t want to kill her yet.


----------



## Theresamonet

@metro_qt I was getting ready to compliment your dye job, before reading that it is wax. It looks so good! You applied the wax on wet hair? Does the wax transfer on to things (hands, shirt collars, etc)?


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> After seeing your results @Theresamonet I may actually try MHM. I bought clay ages ago, but I’ve never used it.



Definitely try it out! I’ve only done the full regimen, word for word, a handful of times. I’ve modified it to a point that it can’t really be called the MHM anymore.  But some of the things I picked up from the regimen have been game changers for my WnGs. Bentonite clay being #1. Along with the smoothing technique she uses to apply every product.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> Definitely try it out! I’ve only done the full regimen, word for word, a handful of times. I’ve modified it to a point that it can’t really be called the MHM anymore.  But some of the things I picked up from the regimen have been game changers for my WnGs. Bentonite clay being #1. Along with the smoothing technique she uses to apply every product.



Do you use clay every wash day?  I’m also a little worried about clogging my drain pipes with clay.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> Do you use clay every wash day?  I’m also a little worried about clogging my drain pipes with clay.



No, once every month or so.


----------



## ckisland

Theresamonet said:


> And this is going from wet to dry? Or did you partially air dry... or towel dry first?
> 
> I sat under the Pibbs for 1 hour to dry my hair from soaking wet.


I usually plop with a t-shirt for like 10-15 minutes then diffuse. Straight from the shower it's more like 20-ish minutes. I use high speed warm air. When I used to use a bonnet dryer to dry my wash n'go, it took forever for my hair to dry. Sometimes I would go in and use a hand dryer to finish drying.


----------



## metro_qt

Theresamonet said:


> @metro_qt I was getting ready to compliment your dye job, before reading that it is wax. It looks so good! You applied the wax on wet hair? Does the wax transfer on to things (hands, shirt collars, etc)?


Thank you!!!!
I love this wax.... I applied it on wet hair last night.
they say to blow dry it to set the colour. I did not.
It was very brassy looking last night, but when I woke up, it had faded into a golden brown look,
so I reapplied more this morning on damp chunks and some dry chunks as well...
and that's why some of the areas are brighter than others.

I've seen people do their whole heads and there is slight transfer, especially mixed with whatever 
styling products they use, but for me... no transfer, nothing on my collars, my pillow etc
(I wore a satin cap to sleep)

as well, the wax washes right off your hands, so it doesn't stain at all... even if you get pink and green and blue.


----------



## Theresamonet

metro_qt said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I love this wax.... I applied it on wet hair last night.
> they say to blow dry it to set the colour. I did not.
> It was very brassy looking last night, but when I woke up, it had faded into a golden brown look,
> so I reapplied more this morning on damp chunks and some dry chunks as well...
> and that's why some of the areas are brighter than others.
> 
> I've seen people do their whole heads and there is slight transfer, especially mixed with whatever
> styling products they use, but for me... no transfer, nothing on my collars, my pillow etc
> (I wore a satin cap to sleep)
> 
> as well, the wax washes right off your hands, so it doesn't stain at all... even if you get pink and green and blue.



Omahgod. I was scrolling through their Instagram.  I’m about to have every color.


----------



## OhTall1

Theresamonet said:


> Omahgod. I was scrolling through their Instagram.  I’m about to have every color.


I've already bought the orange and gold after watching YT videos.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I look at my hair in low light I really like the way it looks,  but in good lighting it looks so dry. MHM here I come. 

Any recommendations for a good blow dryer?


----------



## Theresamonet

@OhTall1 and @metro_qt Do you know if the Mofajang paint wax sold on Amazon and EBay is the same? I’m assuming that Hairpaintwax.com is just repacking the Chinese Mofajang wax. They are buy 2 get 1 on eBay with free shipping.


----------



## metro_qt

Theresamonet said:


> @OhTall1 and @metro_qt Do you know if the Mofajang paint wax sold on Amazon and EBay is the same? I’m assuming that Hairpaintwax.com is just repacking the Chinese Mofajang wax. They are buy 2 get 1 on eBay with free shipping.


It's exactly the same, they recently rebranded.
Whaaaaat? A 2 for 1 sale you say???


----------



## Theresamonet

metro_qt said:


> It's exactly the same, they recently rebranded.
> Whaaaaat? A 2 for 1 sale you say???



Thanks! I ordered gold, purple and blue from here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Hair...leaning/273400993379?var=&hash=item3fa7f81663


----------



## Theresamonet

I bought this blow dryer and diffuser last night. The diffuser is huge. Maybe that will help me. The blow dryer itself seems pretty standard, so hopefully it is powerful enough. It was not expensive. I paid about $38 w/free shipping... We shall see.


----------



## OhTall1

Theresamonet said:


> @OhTall1 and @metro_qt Do you know if the Mofajang paint wax sold on Amazon and EBay is the same? I’m assuming that Hairpaintwax.com is just repacking the Chinese Mofajang wax. They are buy 2 get 1 on eBay with free shipping.


I paid full price on the other website


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> How long did it take you ladies to perfect your wash n go?



Maybe 3 months. I got it cut In April but it wasn't until a few months later did I start using the techniques they used at the salon. I was being hard headed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> When I look at my hair in low light I really like the way it looks,  but in good lighting it looks so dry. MHM here I come.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good blow dryer?



 I have this and like it.


----------



## Theresamonet

OhTall1 said:


> I paid full price on the other website



Aww. Well you know where to get them now when you need more.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m trying to convince myself to wear my hair curly to work on Monday. I have 2 concerns

1- I still don’t completely like the way it looks, but I figure if I wear it this way every day I will get better at it faster
2- I don’t want to have to answer questions from my coworkers or even if they don’t say anything I know I will get lots of doublw takes. 

I just need to be brave


----------



## uofmpanther

GettingKinky said:


> I’m trying to convince myself to wear my hair curly to work on Monday. I have 2 concerns
> 
> 1- I still don’t completely like the way it looks, but I figure if I wear it this way every day I will get better at it faster
> 2- I don’t want to have to answer questions from my coworkers or even if they don’t say anything I know I will get lots of doublw takes.
> 
> I just need to be brave



I was really self conscious the first time I wore my hair curly to work. I still am on occasion because I don't like the current shape. But every time I wear it curly, I get compliments from my coworkers and random people to my surprise. Sometimes bravery is 90% of the battle.


----------



## metro_qt

Day 3 Wash n Go...
the colour (wax) is staying in nicely as well.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I’m doing the MHM process. Cherry Lola clay wash and all. I’m excited, but I also know that I’ll be too lazy to do this very often unless the results just blow me away.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Maybe 3 months. I got it cut In April but it wasn't until a few months later did I start using the techniques they used at the salon. I was being hard headed.



What techniques did they use at the salon?


----------



## Coilystep

Happy New year everyone.  Here is my wash n go.  This is day 2.  I used mane choice moringa leave in and the crystal orchid gel.


----------



## ckisland

I couldn't wait another day to wash my hair, so I did my first diy mud wash. It was everything!!!!!  I mixed 2oz of bentonite clay with WV, AVJ, glycerin, some of my oil mix, and essential oils. My hair was so soft and defined and easy to detangle . My shed hair to breakage ratio was so much better LOL! This is my hair after rinsing and spritzing with AVJ
  

I'm pretty sure plopping afterwards was a mistake. My hair lost all curl definition . It's cute today, but it was so pretty last night. 

I might do the mud wash again and see how it looks when I just purely airdry.


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland 

Did you use gel? If so did you plop before or after you used the gel?

I’m going to clay wash today and I was planning to just use clay and water, but I wonder if I should add more ingredients.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland
> 
> Did you use gel? If so did you plop before or after you used the gel?
> 
> I’m going to clay wash today and I was planning to just use clay and water, but I wonder if I should add more ingredients.


I don't use gel. I only use homemade ingredients now, and FSG makes my wash n'gos so crispy and dry . When I did use gel (EcoStyler mainly), I would plop after using gel and get really good results because the t-shirt got rid of some of the excess product. Using no products just sucked the water out of my hair LOL!!

Some find bentonite clay drying. I've never personally had that issue. It's very moisturizing for my hair. I would at least use ACV instead of water, and adding some extras only makes it better


----------



## ckisland

I've been in this thread a lot  . I'm going to go ahead and join LOL!
*
Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) *
My hair is wiry (kinky), 3c/4a/4b, super low porosity, and APL
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I wash 1-2x a week with water, WV, or clay wash
I DC with coconut milk, honey mask or clay mask
I moisturize with AVJ and seal with CO or a little oil mix
I maintain my hair by pineappling or sleeping on it loose
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I want to hit WL by Dec. 
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
I want to figure out how to maintain an essentially product-free wash n'go. I want to get wearable multiple day hair.
*Any current struggles or concerns?*
I'm worried about SSKs, tangling, and breakage while detangling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ckisland  What is WV?


----------



## ckisland

shawnyblazes said:


> @ckisland  What is WV?


Oh! White vinegar


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland
> 
> Did you use gel? If so did you plop before or after you used the gel?
> 
> I’m going to clay wash today and I was planning to just use clay and water, but I wonder if I should add more ingredients.



It what step are you using the clay? For maximum definition, I’d recommend using the clay as a mask instead of a wash. I started off adding oil and honey to my mask. Now I just add enough oil to make it slippery enough to mix and spread throughout my hair well. Bentonite is very moisturizing for me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What techniques did they use at the salon?



No shampoo (They are anti-silicone. I don't 100% not use shampoo but I do cowash 90% of the time and I do try to avoid silicones these days because I don't want to use sulfates due to having color in my hair) 
Use a lot of conditioner and thoroughly raking it through
Leave in some of the conditioner when rinsing
Styling hair while it super wet

They only style some people with conditioner and that's it. And it turns out great. They only used gel on me that second time I went because I said I wanted a little hold to make my wng last longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> It what step are you using the clay? For maximum definition, I’d recommend using the clay as a mask instead of a wash. I started off adding oil and honey to my mask. Now I just add enough oil to make it slippery enough to mix and spread throughout my hair well. Bentonite is very moisturizing for me.



I’m planning to do the following:

1 - cherry lola - just the basic yogurt + baking soda + liquid amino acids

2 - condition with KCKT

3 - clay - I was planning to mix clay with water and then letting it sit on my hair for ~20 minutes

4 - leave in conditioner - KCKT

5 - gel - KCCC


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I’m planning to do the following:
> 
> 1 - cherry lola - just the basic yogurt + baking soda + liquid amino acids
> 
> 2 - condition with KCKT
> 
> 3 - clay - I was planning to mix clay with water and then letting it sit on my hair for ~20 minutes
> 
> 4 - leave in conditioner - KCKT
> 
> 5 - gel - KCCC


Question. Why do you plan to condition between the cherry lola and the clay? Does the lola act like a protein DC? Is it not moisturizing? Are you using the clay as a cleanser?
I realized that I definitely asked more than 1 question LOL!! I'm sorry if I'm doing too much, I just want to be helpful.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I’m planning to do the following:
> 
> 1 - cherry lola - just the basic yogurt + baking soda + liquid amino acids
> 
> 2 - condition with KCKT
> 
> 3 - clay - I was planning to mix clay with water and then letting it sit on my hair for ~20 minutes
> 
> 4 - leave in conditioner - KCKT
> 
> 5 - gel - KCCC



Make sure at each step you really smoooooth the product through your hair and your hair is nicely coated and weighed down. Good luck!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Question. Why do you plan to condition between the cherry lola and the clay? Does the lola act like a protein DC? Is it not moisturizing? Are you using the clay as a cleanser?
> I realized that I definitely asked more than 1 question LOL!! I'm sorry if I'm doing too much, I just want to be helpful.



I think the idea is that step one, the cherry lola, clarifies your hair and opens your cuticles and then step 2 puts moisture into your hair and helps with detangling. The clay seems to be to remove all product from your hair before you add product. 

I haven’t found an explanation for MHM that clearly gives the rationale for each step. To be honest it does seem like a lot, but I’m going to give it a try and see what happens. 

You are definitely not asking too much. I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> Make sure at each step you really smoooooth the product through your hair and your hair is nicely coated and weighed down. Good luck!



Thanks! I need all the luck I can get. I was going to do this today, but it’s gwtting late so I’m going to do it in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Theresamonet

The clay step is is stage where you capture your curl pattern. That’s why you have to really saturate the hair and weigh it down.


----------



## Theresamonet

The full method is a lot. And IMO, not completely necessary if you have an obvious curl/wave pattern. Remember the method was created for low-po 4c ladies who had issues capturing any kind of pattern.

The way I do it these days:

1. Wash with regular shampoo.
2. Detangle hair in the shower with a rinse out conditioner.
3. Apply clay mask for as long as possible, usually 1 hour.
4. Deep condition.
5. Style.

Same amount of steps, but way less intense. I do make sure to use her application/smoothing technique though, and not just slap the products on.


----------



## ckisland

@GettingKinky  Clarifying twice seems super redundant (clay and the lola). Putting nutrients (healthful ingredients) into your hair and then pulling it all back out doesn't make sense to me LOL!! It does seem like a lot of steps, but it works for a lot of naturals! Experimenting is fun because you see what you need and what you can drop


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> @GettingKinky  Clarifying twice seems super redundant (clay and the lola). Putting nutrients (healthful ingredients) into your hair and then pulling it all back out doesn't make sense to me LOL!! It does seem like a lot of steps, but it works for a lot of naturals! Experimenting is fun because you see what you need and what you can drop



I agree. I’m mostly curious to see what the clay step will do. I have fairly good definition -although not al the way to the roots, but my hair definitely needs more moisture. And I am super hair lazy so there is very little chance that this entire routine will become a regular thing for me.


----------



## naturalagain2

I've been wearing twist/twist outs for a break over the past week and a half. I'm itching to do another wash n go with my tried and true technique (which is staying in the shower raking each product through). I'll post a pic when I do.

My daughter has had such growth with doing wash n go's over the past year. I got her hair straightened last week and her hair is much longer now almost BSL! That encouraged me to stick to them. I hate my hair is so short though can't wait til it gets longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

I had an aha moment as I fell asleep last night. 

When I wear a wash n go I french twist the front of my hair. Yesterday as I took them down I noticed that the hair there is completely frizz free and is very moisturized. 

I thought it was because it dries so slowly in the twist, but now thanks to the comments from @Theresamonet I think it may be related to smoothing. I think the action of twisting that hair did an excellent job of smoothing the product in. I’m going to be super conscientious about smoothing today as I do the MHM process.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m in the middle of the MHM process sitting with clay on my hair. 

Here are my thoughts so far

- 2 cups of yogurt is waaaay more than I needed for the cherry lola. 1/2 cup would probably be enough

- how have I never detangled with KCKT before??? It’s awesome!!!!

-  clay is soooo messy. Unless I see amazing results I’m not sure I’ll do this again


----------



## Alma Petra

Ladies, I read all your posts about clay and I went and ordered 500 g of each rhassoul clay and bentonite clay. They should be here either tomorrow or the day after. I have used rhassoul clay in the past. It defines my hair nicely, but I stopped using it over concerns about hair damage and roughness caused by its coarse grains rubbing against my hair. It might have been something else that was damaging my hair though. That's why I want to revisit. My other problem was that whatever leave-in conditioner I put in my hair after using the clay would frizz up my curls so I lost all the benefits of using clay. If I don't use any leave-in, my hair would as expected be extremely dry.
I didn't find clay to be cleansing. In fact it sometimes reacted and coagulated with the remnants of product and my hair and created curds that were very difficult to remove. The same thing happens with some cowashes sometimes.
Anyways it was cheap so no problem if it doesn't add anything to my routine.


----------



## Alma Petra

Today's wash and go:

Water washed
KCKT
UFDCM
Alikay Aloe Berry Styling Gel

Trying to find a more moisturizing combo on my naturally super dry hair for the benefit of the bf. If I fail I might need to divorce said bf and go back to using my beloved Wet Line gel.

View media item 130011View media item 130013


----------



## faithVA

Alma Petra said:


> Ladies, I read all your posts about clay and I went and ordered 500 g of each rhassoul clay and bentonite clay. They should be here either tomorrow or the day after. I have used rhassoul clay in the past. It defines my hair nicely, but I stopped using it over concerns about hair damage and roughness caused by its coarse grains rubbing against my hair. It might have been something else that was damaging my hair though. That's why I want to revisit. My other problem was that whatever leave-in conditioner I put in my hair after using the clay would frizz up my curls so I lost all the benefits of using clay. If I don't use any leave-in, my hair would as expected be extremely dry.
> I didn't find clay to be cleansing. In fact it sometimes reacted and coagulated with the remnants of product and my hair and created curds that were very difficult to remove. The same thing happens with some cowashes sometimes.
> Anyways it was cheap so no problem if it doesn't add anything to my routine.


My hair is dry so I tend to use rhassoul to bentonite at least 3 to 1. I found straight bentonite to be extremely drying over time. Just sharing since you said your hair is dry. I keep my recipe simple: clay, water and a small amount of acv about 1 to 2 tbsp just to smooth out the clay.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just used bentonite mixed with water for the first time today. My hair felt sooooo smooth when I rinsed it out.

The whole MHM process didn’t take me too long today. I only let the conditioner sit on my hair for 15 minutes and the clay for about 20 minutes. I just hate all the jumping in and out of the shower.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just used bentonite mixes with water for the first time today. My hair felt sooooo smooth when I rinsed it out.
> 
> The whole MHM process didn’t take me too long today. I only let the conditioner sit on my hair for 15 minutes and the clay for about 20 minutes. I just hate all the jumping in and out of the shower.


The modified MHM is just clay and gel which shortens everything.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone here use the kinky curly come clean shampoo?


----------



## ckisland

I've had my best wash n'go so far !! I conditioned with a banana+coconut oil mix, finger detangled and moisturized like usual. What I did different: I didn't plop and I didn't shake my hair. It's hard to tell in pictures, but this is the most defined my hair has been so far after drying


----------



## discodumpling

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to posts pics anymore. Are yall posting directly from your devices? 

I'm on day 2 of this wng.  I used KCKT for my Leavein but went a little overboard and was sloppy with my Eco Olive application so I had a few spots stuck to my head since yesterday. I loosened those up with a couple of drops of pure Argan oil. The heavy application of gel also caused hella flakes so I rubbed a tsp of EVOO all over my mane this evening before putting it in a ponytail and scarfing up for the night. 
I'll be resetting my wng on Sunday.


----------



## Theresamonet

I haven’t done anything to my hair since Christmas Day. I need to wash and restyle, but I have the flu. 

Curls still defined tho.


----------



## Theresamonet

discodumpling said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to posts pics anymore. Are yall posting directly from your devices?



I’m posting directly from my iPhone, but everything has to be resized first.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Theresamonet I hope you feel better soon 

I ordered kinky curly come clean from amazon. I’m going to see how I like it and maybe stop shampooing with baking soda


----------



## GettingKinky

I like the way my hair turned out!

I’m not sure if it’s MHM or the way that I applied and smoothed my leave-in and gel. On Sunday I’m going to just wash condition and then apply leave-in and gel the same way and see how it turns out.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I like the way my hair turned out!
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s MHM or the way that I applied and smoothed my leave-in and gel. On Sunday I’m going to just wash condition and then apply leave-in and gel the same way and see how it turns out.


Pictures. . .Pictures


----------



## ckisland

My hair after pineappling (4) overnight! I love it


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland 
I love your hair too!


----------



## ckisland

@GettingKinky Thank you  !!! I just saw your bentonite clay post! I'm so glad you liked it! I love how smooth it leaves my hair . I actually lose the definition and smoothness if I condition afterwards, so I don't LOL!


----------



## yamilee21

ckisland said:


> My hair after pineappling (4) overnight! ...


Wow, the shape is just perfect! And that is just from the pineapple with the previous wash & go?


----------



## ckisland

yamilee21 said:


> Wow, the shape is just perfect! And that is just from the pineapple with the previous wash & go?


Thank you!!!! 
I do a little bit of fluffing with my hands, but that's it. The front, sides and back of my hair are all different, so I do 1 pineapple with the front, 2 by my ears, and 1 in the back.


----------



## Neomorph

The wash-and-go has been a staple since I went natural! I'd love to join this challenge even though I will only be doing my wash-and-go during the spring and summer months
*
Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
_My hair is 4a/very coily, high shrinkage, VERY DENSE, and low porosity. As far as length goes most of my hair is at or past collar bone length. My nape has just reached APL (my target hair length) . The very front of my hair is slow growing (and where most of my eczema flares up ) and is an inch past chin length. _

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
_My current products and washing frequency have remained unchanged for the past year (or longer). This year I am only focusing optimizing my technique. For me that will be co-washing more and using shampoo whenever my eczema goes out of control (which is thankfully, becoming less of an issue). The only other I think I might experiment with is my DIY Hair Oil Recipe (mainly the types and quantities of essential oils used)._

_Planned Regimen Frequency_: _Co-wash once a week. Shampoo and DC once a month or as needed due to eczema flare-ups. Spritz hair daily with Refresher spray _

_Shampoo__: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat _
_Co-Wash/Deep Conditioner__: J Monique's Natural Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask_
_Detangler/Leave-in__: Kinky Curly Knot Today_
Sealing and Scalp Oil_: DIY Hair Oil (Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Rosemary Essential Oil, Lemongrass Essential Oil, Tea Tree Essential Oil)
Gel: Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Refresher Spray: Heritage Products Rosewater and Vinegar
Refresher Oil: Shea Moisture Argan Oil_
*
What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
_As I said above, my target length is APL (long enough to do some more styles, but not too long where taking my hair takes up too much of my time). Right now my main goal is to even up my hair length (mainly getting the collarbone length hair to APL  and maintaining the APL length hair. As far as the front, see if I can get it to mid-neck length at least._
*
What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
_I'm pretty happy with how my hair looks in a wash-and-go (shrinkage included). I think right now my main goal is shortening the amount of time I take washing my hair. This is where the switch to co-washing my hair will help as the Detox Hair Mask I use can work as a co-wash and DC for my hair as well as help to make detangling less of a pain._
*
Any current struggles or concerns?*
_Really my only issue is my eczema that flares up near the front of my hair and along edges. It can flare up pretty badly which means I have to be extra rough with shampoo to get all of the flakes out. I think my biggest challenge is managing my eczema._
*
Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
_I don't have any recent photos of my wash-and-go but my avatar has my hair at Day 6 wash-and-go pulled into a puff with the products I mentioned above* *


_


----------



## leona2025

Alma Petra said:


> Your hair looks amazing Leona!
> Your texture is one of my most favourite textures. Your hair is so defined and looks so moisturized and just juicy! What did you style with in these photos? MC leave in and Mielle Gel as you mentioned in your post?
> Thank you for joining this challenge, and I hope to see more of your photos!
> I have to say that if you are bored with your wash and go because of the parts that frizz up, then don't be. They blend in very nicely with the rest of your hair. The overall look is beautiful. Personally I didn't notice the frizz.



The first one is the Mielle and MC leave in. Which Mielle Gel are you using that flakes? Mine does not flake at all the other two are MC 3n1 leave in and crystal orchid gel. I like the Mielle best because It gives me way more volume on first day hair.  I pinned down all the frizzy parts. I straighten my hair recently and now I have some heat damage. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to buy a silk scrunchie for pinappleing at night.


----------



## ckisland

Which is better silk or satin? I need to buy new pillowcases since I like sleeping with my hair out.
My 3rd hair day is amazing  But I got my hair tangled up in a scrunchie trying to take it out too fast


----------



## GGsKin

ckisland said:


> Which is better silk or satin? I need to buy new pillowcases since I like sleeping with my hair out.
> My 3rd hair day is amazing  But I got my hair tangled up in a scrunchie trying to take it out too fast



Silk!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> No shampoo (They are anti-silicone. I don't 100% not use shampoo but I do cowash 90% of the time and I do try to avoid silicones these days because I don't want to use sulfates due to having color in my hair)
> Use a lot of conditioner and thoroughly raking it through
> Leave in some of the conditioner when rinsing
> Styling hair while it super wet
> 
> They only style some people with conditioner and that's it. And it turns out great. They only used gel on me that second time I went because I said I wanted a little hold to make my wng last longer.



Here's a short clip of what I was talking about in my post above


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to redo my hair tomorrow.

For styling products  I’m going to use
KCKT
Shea butter
KCCC

I’m hoping the Shea butter will keep my hair moisturized longer.

I’m loving my day 3 hair, but it’s starting to look dry and I want it to look its best when I wear it to to work curly for the first time ever on Monday.

And my silk scrunchie is coming from amazon tomorrow. That should help my hair stay moist overnight.


----------



## naturalagain2

Did my wash n go yesterday. Despite my severe shrinkage I can tell my hair is growing.
Friday I prepooed overnight with Avocado/Olive/Peppermint oil (was a nice mix).
Yesterday I clarified with Kenra Clarifying Shampoo then followed up with NuEnz Moisturizing Shampoo. Conditioned with NuEnz Conditioner then deep conditioned with heat for 30 mins with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque.

I use my tried and true raking method to do my wash n go. I usually do it in the shower but didn’t feel like dragging everything in there so I used warm water in a spray bottle to keep my hair wet. I used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave in,  Taliah Waajid Curly Curl cream, and Eco Styler black castor and flaxseed oil gel.
Here are my results: View media item 130017


----------



## GettingKinky

Even though I applied all my styling product while I was in the shower, my hair still wasn’t wet enough. I think I was afraid of rinsing out all my leave in so I didn’t re-wet  my hair before adding gel. I had to re-wet it in the sink and add more gel. I hope it turns out. I really want to wear it out to work tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did it!  I wore my hair curly and out to work. So far no one has said anything about it, but I could tell that one coworker spent some extra time looking at it. 

So far I’m really liking the combo of KCKT,  whipped shea butter, and KCCC. My hair still looks very well moisturized but it’s only day 2. 

Also I did a really sweaty workout this morning and my hair survived.


----------



## ckisland

My hair looks crazy . Like what the heck LOL!!!

I was on my 5th day hair when I washed today. I did a DC of coconut milk+olive oil+honey+glycerine and let it sit for 1 hour. When I rinsed and detangled, my hair felt strong but harder to comb through. My shed hair slipped out very easily, so I had an hamster size ball of shed hair 

My hair looks like I brushed it. But I didn't. I combed it under running water. My hair also feels a little greasy. My guess is that the glycerine messed me up! Got me up here looking like


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland  This is why I’m afraid to make changes to my routine (even though I haven’t tried many things). If I want to wear my hair to work, I need predictable results. I can’t even imagine the looks I would get if my hair frizzed out. When I got to work today I realized that I forgot to bring an emergency ponytail holder. I’ve got to make sure I have one with me at all times.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland  This is why I’m afraid to make changes to my routine (even though I haven’t tried many things). If I want to wear my hair to work, I need predictable results. I can’t even imagine the looks I would get if my hair frizzed out. When I got to work today I realized that I forgot to bring an emergency ponytail holder. I’ve got to make sure I have one with me at all times.


Ponytail holders save lives !! I experiment and tweak a lot, so I'm always ready to throw my hair into a recovery style. High puff, low puff, flattwists, and those styles always come out cute! 9 times out of 10, if my hair isn't down then something went wrong LOL!! I play around on my off days when I have enough time to redo my hair.
Last night I put my hair into 2 dutch braids after yesterday's fiasco


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 3 and my hair is getting big. I think tomorrow will be a ponytail day.


----------



## GettingKinky

So far I only really like day 2 hair. Day 1 is too flat and day 3 is too fluffy. I’m going to spritz with water and add shea butter tonight and see what day 4 looks like.


----------



## naturalagain2

Does anyone Cowash and do wash n go’s daily or every other day?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

naturalagain2 said:


> Does anyone Cowash and do wash n go’s daily or every other day?


is the whole wash and go messed up or just certain parts?


----------



## naturalagain2

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> is the whole wash and go messed up or just certain parts?



No I can go a week with it still looking good but just was looking at some videos of Anthony Dickie and saw how he was saying how you should co wash daily for well behaved moisturized hair. There were comments of those that tried it and loved it. I cowashed today and I love it and just wonder how it would be to do daily or every other day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

naturalagain2 said:


> No I can go a week with it still looking good but just was looking at some videos of Anthony Dickie and saw how he was saying how you should co wash daily for well behaved moisturized hair. There were comments of those that tried it and loved it. I cowashed today and I love it and just wonder how it would be to do daily or every other day.


oh well for me personally it's too much manipulation. My strands are fine and if overmanipulated break. I tried co washing every other day to every day and my hair snapped off like nobodies business.


----------



## naturalagain2

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh well for me personally it's too much manipulation. My strands are fine and if overmanipulated break. I tried co washing every other day to every day and my hair snapped off like nobodies business.



Aww man! I have fine strands as well. May have to think about this.... Thanks!


----------



## ckisland

naturalagain2 said:


> Does anyone Cowash and do wash n go’s daily or every other day?


I've had the same experience as @VictoriousBrownFlower! Cowashing everyday seems like a good idea in theory but I did this in September (I've tried it before as well) and I had to trim more than an inch . 
Another issue I had was with hygral fatigue. That stretching and shrinking of my hair everyday weakened it.


----------



## naturalagain2

ckisland said:


> I've had the same experience as @VictoriousBrownFlower! Cowashing everyday seems like a good idea in theory but I did this in September (I've tried it before as well) and I had to trim more than an inch .
> Another issue I had was with hygral fatigue. That stretching and shrinking of my hair everyday weakened it.




Wow! Thanks for the feedback! I wonder how some are able to do it so often and others can’t?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalagain2 said:


> No I can go a week with it still looking good but just was looking at some videos of Anthony Dickie and saw how he was saying how you should co wash daily for well behaved moisturized hair. There were comments of those that tried it and loved it. I cowashed today and I love it and just wonder how it would be to do daily or every other day.



I wouldn't have the time to do that everyday and probably wouldn't feel like it every other day. But I do tend to cowash every 4 days. I think cleansing more results in me having to detangle less. Not to mention, water = moisture so my hair doesn't get the chance to be bone dry.


----------



## naturalagain2

oneastrocurlie said:


> I wouldn't have the time to do that everyday and probably wouldn't feel like it every other day. But I do tend to cowash every 4 days. I think cleansing more results in me having to detangle less. Not to mention, water = moisture so my hair doesn't get the chance to be bone dry.



You’re right that would be a bit much. But I do notice way less tangles, if any, when I wash within 4-5 days. I think I will keep it within that range. Plus too a lot of my products are expensive so I have to think about that too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I want my hair to last as long as possible because I’m super lazy, and I don’t like my day 1 hair. But  so far by day 3 I have too much frizz and dryness. I’m going to use more shea butter next time I wash to see if I can seal the moisture in better. And maybe I need a sleep bonnet. I think my silk pillowcase isn’t enough.


----------



## discodumpling

I did my mid- week cowash and slicked my hair back into a pony puff for the rest of the week. My edges are laid so I still look cute though!
My blow dryer crapped out after 10 yrs! I've been hesitant to replace it and my wng takes forever to dry without it! Especially in this freezing weather.
I'm gonna look at a few reviews and purchase a blow dryer this weekend...maybe!


----------



## GettingKinky

discodumpling said:


> I did my mid- week cowash and slicked my hair back into a pony puff for the rest of the week. My edges are laid so I still look cute though!
> My blow dryer crapped out after 10 yrs! I've been hesitant to replace it and my wng takes forever to dry without it! Especially in this freezing weather.
> I'm gonna look at a few reviews and purchase a blow dryer this weekend...maybe!



I’ve been thinking about getting a blow dryer. Maybe I’ll piggyback on your research.


----------



## discodumpling

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting a blow dryer. Maybe I’ll piggyback on your research.



I use it to dry my roots and to stretch my curls.


----------



## GettingKinky

discodumpling said:


> I use it to dry my roots and to stretch my curls.



I definitely want to stretch my curls. But when I start to try and pick out a blow dryer I get overwhelmed by all the choices. Ionic, ceramic, tourlamine, etc. And the difference in price- you can spend anywhere from $20 to multiple hundreds of dollars. I just end up confused and give up. 

Part of me thinks I should just get a cheap one and see how I like it, but then if I don’t like it I know I’ll end up wondering if that’s because the cheap one doesn’t do a good job. Sigh....


----------



## discodumpling

^^ My cheapie (less than $25) Remington lasted for 10 yrs. I'm leaning heavily towards a repeat purchase. But like you the choices overwhelm me to! 
Im scared to buy a more expensive model and have it be less than impressive!


----------



## ckisland

Wash day was so good!!! I took some advice from another thread, and cleansed my hair with ACV first. I detangled with the ACV in, then poured a mix of warm coconut milk+honey+CO+essentail oils on each section. I let it sit for a few minutes and rinsed. I sprayed on AVJ and didn't seal because I knew that my hair would already be coated. I'm loving the shape and definition of my first day hair!! And it smells so good


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good @ckisland !

How do you get your curls to last without gel?


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> Looking good @ckisland !
> 
> How do you get your curls to last without gel?


Thanks!!
I think my hair has become "trained" to hold some kind of pattern without product. And I found that using a wide tooth comb actually helps my definition more than finger detangling. The crown of my hair is the most defined and will last the longest. My 4a section loses definition so fast . I think that's because it's right at my neck/shoulders.


----------



## metro_qt

I've been changing the look of my wash n go, and getting more length + curls by using a diffuser.
I ordered a hair dryer from amazon with a pretty big diffuser, and it's been giving me Bomb wash n gos....
(Tonight's was great, because all I did was a refresh... I poured water over most of the ends of my curls...
they had a lot of gel and product left from my original wash n go from Sunday.)

I then diffused it with a big bowl diffuser.
I got compliments all night from random people.

Surprisingly - I ordered an Xtava Black Orchid diffuser after reading reviews.
It wasn't supposed to arrive until February 6th, but it came Yesterday!!!
(@Theresamonet did you receive yours yet?/try it out?)

Mine doesn't fit my dryer, but I found a hack online that will allow me to attach as use it 
(once I go to the hardware store)


----------



## GettingKinky

@metro_qt which dryer do you have?  Do you dry you hair immediately after applying product or do you let it air dry for awile first. 

I really need to try this. I want to stretch my curls.


----------



## GettingKinky

@metro_qt did you buy your diffuser online. I want to get one today but neither target or Ulta or Sally’s have it. I guess I’ll just have to wait for amazon to deliver it. I guess my diffusing experiments will have to wait a week.


----------



## Theresamonet

metro_qt said:


> I've been changing the look of my wash n go, and getting more length + curls by using a diffuser.
> I ordered a hair dryer from amazon with a pretty big diffuser, and it's been giving me Bomb wash n gos....
> (Tonight's was great, because all I did was a refresh... I poured water over most of the ends of my curls...
> they had a lot of gel and product left from my original wash n go from Sunday.)
> 
> I then diffused it with a big bowl diffuser.
> I got compliments all night from random people.
> 
> Surprisingly - I ordered an Xtava Black Orchid diffuser after reading reviews.
> It wasn't supposed to arrive until February 6th, but it came Yesterday!!!
> (@Theresamonet did you receive yours yet?/try it out?)
> 
> Mine doesn't fit my dryer, but I found a hack online that will allow me to attach as use it
> (once I go to the hardware store)



I received mine quickly as well. I haven’t used it. I ordered their blow dryer because I didn’t want to deal with looking for a compatible dryer elsewhere. But then I regretted buying the blow dryer because its so basic. They call it a “pro” dryer, but the only feature they advertise is that it has a cool shot button.

I reached out to them to figure out if the dryer had any benefits other than blowing hot air. I asked if it was ionic. They said it’s not. I then asked if they could send me info on the construction/drying mechanism. They sent me a pdf of the little slip that came in the box saying it has 3 speeds and a cool shot button. I then just decided to return it and asked for a return label. They told me to just keep it and refunded my order. So I got the dryer and the diffuser for free. I don’t know what I’m going to do with the dryer.  I guess DH can use it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone have the devafuser?  Is it worth $50. My roots take forever to dry and it looks like it gets the roots better than the black orchid.


----------



## discodumpling

naturalagain2 said:


> No I can go a week with it still looking good but just was looking at some videos of Anthony Dickie and saw how he was saying how you should co wash daily for well behaved moisturized hair. There were comments of those that tried it and loved it. I cowashed today and I love it and just wonder how it would be to do daily or every other day.



The longer and healthier my hair got the less inclined I was to wng everyday....and I'm *just* APL. 
Daily washing works well in the summer and short hair offers a true wng experience cause you can air dry and keep it moving. With length comes a longer drying time and more effort towards the process.. I don't want to spend my time on my hair that often anymore.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair came out horribly today. I don’t know if it’s because 
-I just had it dyed
- I used a new shampoo
- I used a blow dryer

Too many variables...


----------



## ckisland

I'm over here trying to look cute and my hair wants to show out !!!! Really! Really!! I would do a clay mask WRONG for the first time ever the day before I go out of town!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm a salty poodle


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> I'm over here trying to look cute and my hair wants to show out !!!! Really! Really!! I would do a clay mask WRONG for the first time ever the day before I go out of town!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm a salty poodle



I’m sorry that really sucks. How do you do a clay mask wrong?


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sorry that really sucks. How do you do a clay mask wrong?


It does  suck!! 
I added too much ACV and no water SMH! I think my hair actually prefers white vinegar, and that's what I've been using for the past 2 months. So I ended up clarifying my hair, and wasn't prepared to DC right after . My hair used to love clay masks before because my hair always had build up. Well now I ain't got no build up, so it just striped all of the moisture (and sebum) out of my hair


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> It does  suck!!
> I added too much ACV and no water SMH! I think my hair actually prefers white vinegar, and that's what I've been using for the past 2 months. So I ended up clarifying my hair, and wasn't prepared to DC right after . My hair used to love clay masks before because my hair always had build up. Well now I ain't got no build up, so it just striped all of the moisture (and sebum) out of my hair



That’s good to know. I was planning on using ACV with clay instead of water next time. Now I’ll have to rethink that.


----------



## GettingKinky

@metro_qt what kind of blow dryer do you use with your xtava diffuser?  On amazon people said it fits on a BaByliss PRO nano titanium, but the diffuser is too small and if I take the plastic ring out of the diffuser then it’s too big.  Arghhh!!!

Never mind. I got it to fit, I just had to use a lot of force. Phew!


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> That’s good to know. I was planning on using ACV with clay instead of water next time. Now I’ll have to rethink that.


I would definitely say to not eyeball it (like I did) and actually use some kind of recipe. I've used the clay with ACV plenty of times with no issue. This is the first time I've ever had a problem.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s good to know. I was planning on using ACV with clay instead of water next time. Now I’ll have to rethink that.


You can use ACV with clay but use water too. It works well and it smooths the clay out. But you only need a little ACV 1 to 3 tsp depending on how much clay you are using.


----------



## Alma Petra

So I ordered the rhassoul clay and interestingly, it looked the same as when I last purchased it (I think  year ago) but it behaved totally differently. It does not drink up the water and swell when I add water to it. And it also does not define my hair. I'm now wondering if I should order some more from another vendor or just give up on it for now.


----------



## Alma Petra

During my research to come up with more moisturized wash and go's, I have discovered that it's actually my UFDCM that is making my hair rough and dry to the touch, not my Wet Line Xtreme gel as I previously thought. And I think that this is really very sad because UFDCM gives me the best definition ever and the most visually beautiful and shiny wash and go's. I don't know why my hair reacts this way to some popular gels such as UFDCM and CRN Curl Maker which everybody find to be moisturizing but they make my hair dryish and rough.
So I am now trying to come up with alternative combinations that do not contain my beloved gel. I am thinking that I can use the "UFDCM on KCKT" as a treatment to define my curls, just the way people use clay, then rinse it out and apply other products. I am now rediscovering the curl defining effects of water. So I add more water after I have applied all of my stylers and scrunch my hair until it squishes like seaweed. This enhances definition but adds a little bit of frizz that I can then smooth down with my hands. The problem is that squishing my hair creates big fat curl clumps which I don't like and will then have to break manually before I dry. Oh the struggle!


----------



## Alma Petra

I have some new wash and go photos to share. Most of my hair is an old wash and go but the front is refreshed. I was trying to shoot some glam selfies

Anyways I think most of it is styled with my usual combo: KCKT, UFDCM and WXG

View media item 130029
View media item 130031
View media item 130033


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks great! @Alma Petra 

What does UFDCM stand for?


----------



## faithVA

Alma Petra said:


> So I ordered the rhassoul clay and interestingly, it looked the same as when I last purchased it (I think  year ago) but it behaved totally differently. It does not drink up the water and swell when I add water to it. And it also does not define my hair. I'm now wondering if I should order some more from another vendor or just give up on it for now.


Where did you order from


----------



## faithVA

Alma Petra said:


> I have some new wash and go photos to share. Most of my hair is an old wash and go but the front is refreshed. I was trying to shoot some glam selfies
> 
> Anyways I think most of it is styled with my usual combo: KCKT, UFDCM and WXG
> 
> View media item 130029
> View media item 130031
> View media item 130033


I think any way you wear your curls it would be cute. You are adorable.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks great! @Alma Petra
> 
> What does UFDCM stand for?


Thanks love! It's Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. I love this stuff  Why did I have to associate myself with people who like to put their hands in my hair?!


----------



## Alma Petra

faithVA said:


> I think any way you wear your curls it would be cute. You are adorable.


Awww thank you Faith 

I bought the clay from Amazon UK, from a vendor called Mystic Moments. I think I ordered from them before and the clay was great. I might try buying from someone else.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Alma Petra how does the UFDCM compare to KCCC?


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is so dry and unhappy. I think I’ll do MHM on Friday hopefully it can recover. And I can try out my new diffuser. I think it’s going to take me a long time to learn how to get my hair to look good with the blow dryer. I think until then I may have to wear my hair up.

I really want to get my wash n go routine to the point where I don’t have to think about it and like the results.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> @Alma Petra how does the UFDCM compare to KCCC?


UFDCM is much thinner than KCCC. It has a lemony smell that disappears quickly after application..
On my hair, I use it on top of KCKT. Initially it starts to curdle up a little with this leave-in but then they melt into each other. Together they draw a little bit of moisture from my curls but they clump the strands together, leave the curls super defined and kill the frizz. The combo has enough slip to allow shingling which is my preferred method for curl definition, and it separates and defines the curls from root to tip. Because I have tight curls I like to break the clumps into smaller ones and this stuff keeps the smaller clumps defined as well. If you add more UFDCM they foam up a bit and this can help even more. After I define my curls I usually add WXG. This provides hold to maintain the definition for a long time.

Over KCKT, KCCC has a higher tendency to curdle up, and less ability to define my curls. It's very very good but it's not magical. To make them melt into each other, I have to add more water and squish. This also helps enhance the definition. On the positive side, KCCC is more slippery than UFDCM and provides much more hold. It also smells nicer in my opinion. The biggest advantage though is that it dries soft, not rough like UFDCM. It leaves a cast but you can easily scrunch out the crunch. Obviously the rough crunch I'm referring to is not proportionate to hold because UFDCM does not provide a lot of hold. It's main advantage is the incredible definition and the quick drying time. It also dries very shiny and I don't worry about flakes when I use it with KCKT and WXG which is another advantage over KCCC. With KCCC and my other gels I have to be very careful  in order to avoid flakes.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is so dry and unhappy. I think I’ll do MHM on Friday hopefully it can recover. And I can try out my new diffuser. I think it’s going to take me a long time to learn how to get my hair to look good with the blow dryer. I think until then I may have to wear my hair up.
> 
> I really want to get my wash n go routine to the point where I don’t have to think about it and like the results.


Is your hair dry immediately after styling? Or is it an old wash and go? The good news is that every time you do a wash and go, you learn something new and you get closer to perfecting your routine. But there will almost always be some room for improvement.

Regarding moisture, my tricks are to avoid products that my hair find drying weather these are shampoos or cowashes. I even go as far as assessing my hair before wash day, if there isn't a lot of build up, I opt to water wash and avoid cowashing.. My hair loves it when I scrunch cool water into it over and over until it's truly saturated and plump. Then I scrunch the extra water out and add my stylers. The next trick would be to use a good leave in and avoid any stylers that my hair find to be drying. I think a nice combo for moisture could be CRN Moisture Milk and KCCC. If you can seal with a little bit of oil or butter without causing frizz, that would be great too.


----------



## Alma Petra

This is just now. This is was done on water washed hair. The curls were already defined from previous WnGs with KCKT and UFDCM. I used KCKT, KCCC and WXG on the front, and CRN moisture milk, KCCC and WXG on the back. And did a lot of squishing with added water to enhance definition. Because of the water, I think my curls look slightly bigger and thicker than usual.

So far my hair is soft to the touch. I'll see about that and about the hold and flaking tomorrow morning.

Before SOTC:

View media item 130039
After SOTC:

View media item 130037
View media item 130035


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Is your hair dry immediately after styling? Or is it an old wash and go? The good news is that every time you do a wash and go, you learn something new and you get closer to perfecting your routine. But there will almost always be some room for improvement.
> 
> Regarding moisture, my tricks are to avoid products that my hair find drying weather these are shampoos or cowashes. I even go as far as assessing my hair before wash day, if there isn't a lot of build up, I opt to water wash and avoid cowashing.. My hair loves it when I scrunch cool water into it over and over until it's truly saturated and plump. Then I scrunch the extra water out and add my stylers. The next trick would be to use a good leave in and avoid any stylers that my hair find to be drying. I think a nice combo for moisture could be CRN Moisture Milk and KCCC. If you can seal with a little bit of oil or butter without causing frizz, that would be great too.



@Alma Petra thanks for your detailed comparison of KCCC and UFDCM. That’s was really helpful. 

I think my hair is super dry because I had it dyed last week  and then I used kinky curly come clean to shampoo and I used a blow dryer. I think that was all too much in a short period of time (3 days). That’s why I’m planning to do MHM this weekend and get it back to where it was before dyeing.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Alma Petra how long does it take you to shingle your hair? And what is WXG?


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> @Alma Petra how long does it take you to shingle your hair? And what is WXG?


Around 20 minutes. I only shingle the front and the crown. The sides and back are easy to define with raking. The front curls like to web together and frizz up so I like to shingle ie manually separate and smooth the curls. To be honest 90% of the work is done through maintaining the definition from the previous wash. If I keep the clumps in place, I don't have to do much. That's why I don't do things that disrupt my curls such as combing or brushing or shampooing or carelessly pawing through my curls when I wash. 

WXG is Wet Line Xtreme Gel. It's great for hold and to maintain definition through the drying and the SOTCing processes.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> @Alma Petra thanks for your detailed comparison of KCCC and UFDCM. That’s was really helpful.
> 
> I think my hair is super dry because I had it dyed last week  and then I used kinky curly come clean to shampoo and I used a blow dryer. I think that was all too much in a short period of time (3 days). That’s why I’m planning to do MHM this weekend and get it back to where it was before dyeing.


As long as you know what exactly caused the dryness and have a clear plan as to how to fix things, you will be fine. 
My hair is naturally and chronically dry and I have to do a lot to provide it with moisture. I hope to one day come across a permanent solution for this problem, other than texlaxing lol.


----------



## Theresamonet

My wash day was a rollercoaster this week. I made a bomb diy detangler/pre poo that just melted knots and tangles, and really smoothed and defined my curls. Then I used a shampoo bar and it made my hair dry...







It’s always the shampoo stage when things go left for me. I’m thinking of giving up shampoo all together (I already don’t use sulfates), at least during the colder months. I think I’ll do water washes or acv rinses + clay...  And it’s not like I haven’t used this shampoo many times before. It usually gives me no problems, but sometimes my hair just isn’t having it with the poos. 

I ended up doing a very basic WnG using only Design Essentials curl enhancing milk. My hair feels dry, but soft. Like cotton. Soft to the touch, but like it’s never seen water. Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Around 20 minutes. I only shingle the front and the crown. The sides and back are easy to define with raking. The front curls like to web together and frizz up so I like to shingle ie manually separate and smooth the curls. To be honest 90% of the work is done through maintaining the definition from the previous wash. If I keep the clumps in place, I don't have to do much. That's why I don't do things that disrupt my curls such as combing or brushing or shampooing or carelessly pawing through my curls when I wash.
> 
> WXG is Wet Line Xtreme Gel. It's great for hold and to maintain definition through the drying and the SOTCing processes.




Hmmm. I have wet line extreme gel. The last time I tried it the hold wasn’t nearly as good as KCCC, but it looked nicer. But it started frizzing on the first day.


----------



## GettingKinky

Have any of you used the concentrator nozzle on your blow dryer to stretch your curls?  It seems like that would work better than the diffuser.


----------



## ckisland

I rinsed my hair the second day that I was on vacay, and experienced some of the driest hair of my life !!!! I thought that sealing with a little bit of BJCO would have been good (I didn't bring any AVJ with me), but my hair turned into a brillo pad. I washed my hair today with WV, and sprayed on AVJ and sealed with CO. Right now, my hair is really soft. Undefined, but not dry. I'll do a mini length check too just to check progress.


----------



## metro_qt

So this happened last saturday.... I got Highlights!!!

They look blonder than they actually are, because yesterday I washed my bangs and put a full handful
of gold hair paint wax in, just to see what would happen.
It made my wash n go curls longer, and not so stuck to my head... and the curls are skinnier.
nice definition too. I love the colour too... even though it's fading day by day.

The real highlights are a caramel-orange... and they stay forever.


----------



## GettingKinky

Very cute! @metro_qt 

I took me just under 2 hours to do MHM today. I included the cherry lola step. I used some ACV with the bentonite clay and my hair didn’t feel as smooth as it did when I just mixed it with water. 

I’m going to let my hair air dry for awhile and then try out my blow dryer with the xtava diffuser.


----------



## OhTall1

Long weekend so I tried out the gold hair paint wax.  Both pics were taken in my bathroom.  I skipped gel and applied the wax after my curl cream.  I'm wondering if the leave in and curl cream diluted the color, or if I didn't use enough wax.   

If I actually get myself together and leave the house, I may try to get a pic in natural light.

View media item 130041


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute! @metro_qt
> 
> I took me just under 2 hours to do MHM today. I included the cherry lola step. I used some ACV with the bentonite clay and my hair didn’t feel as smooth as it did when I just mixed it with water.
> 
> I’m going to let my hair air dry for awhile and then try out my blow dryer with the xtava diffuser.


thanks @GettingKinky !


----------



## grow

Thanks for starting this challenge! I’d love to join!




*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*

*Any current struggles or concerns?*

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
1. My texture is most likely 4C and with some type of gel, my hair tends to coil into spirals. I’m not quite sure of the porosity as I’ve just big chopped, going from BSL to my current ear length when stretched. 
2. I started keeping my hair in contact with water every day and love it! I might only wash once or twice a week, but I completely douse my hair in water every single day. I use ayurveda and just bought some Anita Grant to start trying. Before that, (with my texlaxed/permed hair), I used (and still have) Alterna.
3. My length goals are really liberating because I just want my hair to be healthy and for me to love each curl and every length it acquires. I loved my BSL texlaxed hair but I also love my fluffy Afro/ear length stretched/TWA gel looks, too. I’m discovering how much easier non chemically altered, natural hair really is! 
4. My styling goals are the biggest learning curve because I just started learning about my new (actual) texture 3 days ago when I big chopped. Right now, I have flat twists in. Yesterday I had a TWA with flaxseed gel and the day before, I had a frohawk, so I’m learning and trying it all!
5. I don’t have any struggles or concerns. Just lots of curiosity about my texture since I haven’t actually dealt with it since I was a small child.
6. I am gonna try to upload this starting foto of the flaxseed gel twa look I did yesterday. If it loads, don’t mind the water beads everywhere..... I hadn’t begun the pat dry process yet,


----------



## naturalagain2

@grow Pretty curls!

Going to do a wash n go tonight. My preference is to air dry but it takes too long at night. I will try to post a pick of my hair when I finish to show how it looks when it’s wet with product. My combos for tonight will be: Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Curlaide Moisture Butter on top then Eco JBCO gel. I will go under the dryer for 20 mins to get most of it dry.


----------



## discodumpling

I'm on my 2nd gel only wash n go. No longer will I fear running out of leavein conditioner! 
It works! 
I think that as long as my strands are smooth it's all good. I was strapped for time one morning before work and said wth...how bad could it be? 
Same definition, same gel cast that loosens up with some oil or serum. 
Frankly I dont think this would be possible if my DC game wasnt consistent.  Should there be any adverse effects to this process you guys will be the 1st to know!


----------



## GettingKinky

How much time do you spend shaping your hair (arranging your curls). Often I feel like my hair looks crazy, but I’m afraid if I play with it too much I’ll just end up with a head full of frizz.


----------



## discodumpling

I set my part,  style and arrange my hair in the shower while its malleable.  
Once I'm out of the shower I dont touch it until its dry. Then I soften my gel cast, fluff, shake and go.


----------



## naturalagain2

Everyone that does wash n go's exclusively their hair flourishes. A lady I know stopped wearing wigs and decided to do wash n go's exclusively and her hair has taken off. Some youtube pp too: Kimberly Cherrell, Takira Thompson, Evani to name a few. Very encouraging. I wonder if I stick with this for a year how my hair will turn out. My plan is to take lots of pics and see. So far so good. At one time I hated my texture and shrinkage but I'm starting to really love it and embrace it for what it is.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> How much time do you spend shaping your hair (arranging your curls). Often I feel like my hair looks crazy, but I’m afraid if I play with it too much I’ll just end up with a head full of frizz.


I spend a good amount of time on wash day arranging my curls, and setting them just right.
(clipping bangs down if I have to, etc.)
it pays off, because my hair is huge and fluffy now, full curl definition on Day 10.
I love it more each day.
silk cap+pineapple at night and then I refresh by shaking and adding in some Cantu moisture something or the other.
then go.


----------



## metro_qt

I just want to say:
everyone's wash n go's look amazing...More pics everyone!
I love peeping at new fros.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> How much time do you spend shaping your hair (arranging your curls). Often I feel like my hair looks crazy, but I’m afraid if I play with it too much I’ll just end up with a head full of frizz.



Very little once I'm done applying product. The more I fiddle with it the more frizz I get.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Very little once I'm done applying product. The more I fiddle with it the more frizz I get.



This is my hair. It needs arranging and fiddling, but I if so this even while it’s still wet from the initial wash it gets frizzy. And then the second day after pinappling, it’s needs more fiddling, but I really can’t touch it then.


----------



## uofmpanther

I've been using Paul Mitchell The Conditioner under EcoStyler gel, but it's not moisturizing enough in Michigan winter. I tried Jakeala Amla Shea under EcoStyler. It gave me the same look but still not what I'm looking for moisture-wise because it is more oil/butter based than water based. It did give me the courage to test out more butters under my wash n go, however. Maybe I'll try Camille Rose next.


----------



## naturalagain2

@uofmpanther Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter is real Moisturizing butter to use. I love it. The Curl Love Moisture Milk and even the Almond Jai twisting butter are good for wash n gos too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to learn to embrace my big fluffy hair. I only wear my hair out to work on day 2 when my hair isn’t very big. After that I wear it in a ponytail. I need to level up in my braveness.


----------



## ckisland

I'm taking a little break from wash n'goes. I straightened my hair 2 nights ago, and I don't know how long I'll keep it straight!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve got to figure out a way to get my wash and go to last all week. I don’t have time to rewet and dry midweek, and the one time I went to work with wet hair was a disaster. I’m going to try and work up the patience to shingle and see how that works.


----------



## ckisland

Hair in it's natural state, especially in wash n'gos, hides "damage" so well.  My ends look CRAZY!!!!! It's like the last 2 inches. They are so bad that I've found it slick hilarious . And the bottom length of my hair feels so rough! Goodness Gracious!!! Straightening my hair has been a eye-opening experience!


----------



## water_n_oil

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
Low porosity, BSL, 4a I guess? Not really into hair typing. 
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I wash once or twice a week with diluted castile soap at the moment. I deep condition with w/e I may have on hand. Not loyal to anything right now. Afterward I apply shea butter (length) and my diy ayurvedic oil (roots). I've been doing puffs mostly but I want to go back to wngs. 
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
APL in its natural state (but who am I kidding, my hair shrinks to my shoulders even when I was approaching WL stretched lol)
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
Regularly doing wngs and mastering them again. I used to do them exclusively years ago. I feel like my hair changed after kids but idk. Could just be not paying as much attention to it as I did before kids. 
*Any current struggles or concerns?*
Finding the right deep conditioners for moisturized hair post-wash. I'm not a big fan of leave ins and it's also hard finding a deep conditioner that isn't super thick (my hair is prone to build up), moisturizes well, that's also affordable. 
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
My last wng was done in November.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a modified MHM yesterday and my hair came out heavy and moisturized and stretched with swing, but it also looks thin and stringy and the length is very u even. I still have a ways to go in figuring out how to make my wash and go look good.  I’ve never been good at styling my hair.  


For the MHM I did the following:

- wash with baking soda in water
- condition with KCKT
- clay mask (bentonite+water +tiny bit of ACV)
- style with KCKT and KCCC
- blow dry with diffuser


----------



## faithVA

The curls in here are beautiful. Thanks for posting ladies.


----------



## GettingKinky

The difference between day 1 hair and day 2 hair is night and day. Why can’t everyday be day 2?  I’m guessing that by day 3 it will be to fluffy for my taste. How do I preserve day 2 hair????


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> The difference between day 1 hair and day 2 hair is night and day. Why can’t everyday be day 2?  I’m guessing that by day 3 it will be to fluffy for my taste. How do I preserve day 2 hair????


for me I'm experimenting with just wetting my hair by running water over my hands and running my hands through my hair to calm down frizz. Then adding a little product (if needed) to wet hands and raking that through the whole head to refresh my curls whenever needed. That way i don't have to rewash and it dries in a couple hrs.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Did my first WNG of the year. Used my staple products (TJ tea tree conditioner, Curls hair milk, and WXG). I added some JBCO to the ends before I put the gel in to try to add some extra protection against knots and splits. 

It was really cold and I had to go out with my head soaking wet. Not ideal, but not enough to make me stop doing winter WNGs. Hopefully next time I'll have time to diffuse before I have to go outside. 

I didn't take any pics this time. All my WNGs look the same.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 4. I thought I had found a fix for the frizziest, but after my hair fully dried it still looks dry and frizzy so back in a ponytail it goes. 

My hair just doesn’t want to hold onto to moisture especially when it’s loose.


----------



## water_n_oil

Bought Wetline gel today. I probably won't wash til tomorrow evening though.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I used to let my hair dry in a bun it stayed moisturized longer. Tonight I’m going to mist my hair add leave in conditioner and lightly twist it. Maybe that will help the moisture sink in.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone here use the Shea Moisture high porosity hair gel?  I’m intrigued, but I don’t want to turn into a product junkie.


----------



## metro_qt

water_n_oil said:


> Bought Wetline gel today. I probably won't wash til tomorrow evening though.


Sooooooo jealous....
I live in Toronto and I've been googling where to buy wetline gel for the last 4 weeks...no luck.

I'll have to order online, but 13 dollars plus 30$ shipping DOES NOT MAKE SENSE...

Let us know how it works!
Ok....at least let me know...


----------



## water_n_oil

metro_qt said:


> Sooooooo jealous....
> I live in Toronto and I've been googling where to buy wetline gel for the last 4 weeks...no luck.
> 
> I'll have to order online, but 13 dollars plus 30$ shipping DOES NOT MAKE SENSE...
> 
> Let us know how it works!
> Ok....at least let me know...


Omgoodness, that shipping is insane! I'll be sure to post results.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> When I used to let my hair dry in a bun it stayed moisturized longer. Tonight I’m going to mist my hair add leave in conditioner and lightly twist it. Maybe that will help the moisture sink in.


I don't know if this will work for you, but I'm on day 3 hair, and my curls are so curly and moisturized ...


I slept with a deep treatment masque (texture ID) mixed with a whole heap of olive oil over night on Friday night. 
I rinsed it out and styled as normal.... the oil from my deep condition remained and my hair feels great and still super defined.

Maybe that could work for you too?


----------



## metro_qt

water_n_oil said:


> Omgoodness, that shipping is insane! I'll be sure to post results.


Yes please! Especially because those prices are in american dollars and I'd still have to convert currency


----------



## water_n_oil

Going back to w&g for my 4 year old as well. I took her twists down and detangled with Maui Moisture coconut milk conditioner. Then we clarified with Suave Clarifying shampoo and conditioned with the Maui Moisture again. I shingled her hair with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  I really hate shingling (takes forever) and this is the first time I tried it on her. Of course it came out perfect . I need to get a blow dryer and diffuser again. The hooded dryer I have just hits the roots of the top sections.


----------



## GettingKinky

@metro_qt I don’t have any deep treatments but maybe my whipped shea butter/oil mixture would work.


----------



## Napp

I have a big tub of original wetline I don't want


----------



## water_n_oil

Napp said:


> I have a big tub of original wetline I don't want


Nooo...didn't work for you? I'm so hoping I like it. That tub is so huge. Picking up some Softee Super Freeze from Dollar Tree tomorrow just in case.


----------



## Theresamonet

My Pibbs dryer arrives on Thursday. This is going to make things so much easier. I did get another blower for stretching out my WNG. I got a Conair Pro Silver Bird. My Xtava diffuser should fit on there too.

I also bought some new products to experiment with.

I’m going to be trying this combo/routine:


----------



## Napp

water_n_oil said:


> Nooo...didn't work for you? I'm so hoping I like it. That tub is so huge. Picking up some Softee Super Freeze from Dollar Tree tomorrow just in case.



It's one of my favorite gels for my natural hair but since I have texturized I prefer just leave in and mousse. Plus I'm currently working on another big tub of gel.

I don't really need it anymore as I want to try new gels this year. Maybe I'll revisit and see if I still want to give it away


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m getting less afraid to handle my curls. They are more robust than I realized.

Last night I misted with water added my whipped shea butter mix and then slept with it in 4 loose Bantu knots. It looks decent today, but it still looks a little dry. I probably need to add more oil to my shea butter.

At any rate I’m on day 5 and for now I’m wearing it out, but I have my XL flexi-8 on standby.

ETA: I ended up using the flexi-8. When my hair shrinks up it looks so uneven. I’m not sure what to do about that.


----------



## ckisland

I washed my hair today, and my curls popped all the way back  with no problem. I shampoo'd and did a quick in shower DC. I used SM curl enhancing smoothie for the first time since 2009 or 10!! Now that I understand my hair, I put a little squeeze in my hands, emulsified it as much as I could, and added that amount to all of my hair. My hair feels super soft and the curls are poppin'!! 

Right now, I still want to straighten my hair again when I'm off next week


----------



## water_n_oil

Clarified my hair this evening and followed up with a regular conditioner. Used Wetline gel by itself. Seems pretty good but we'll see what my hair feels like once it's dry. Definitely need to invest in either a diffuser or that Pibbs dryer.


----------



## topnotch1010

I’m out of this challenge. I’ve been wearing blown out braid outs since the top of the year and I ain’t looking back. It’s just too easy. I don’t have to shampoo all of that product out 2-3x per week. I wish y’all luck and HHG!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

At my hair appointment they used:
NYC Curls Cleanser 
NYC Curls Conditioner 
Briogeo Curl Charisma 

My hair is so soft. Curious at what day 2 and 3 hair will look like.


----------



## water_n_oil

Spoiler






^^^^
Wet curls before bed on Wednesday. I conditioned my hair today because I bought new leave ins and rinse outs and I can never resist trying new products right away. I used The Mane Choice 3-in-1, whipped shea, and Wetline. There's some frizz and there was on Wednesday too but my hair isn't dry. I think I'm either going to do a clay treatment or conditioner & baking soda treatment. Probably the latter since I'd just need a cheap conditioner to do it. I'll grab some v05 or something.


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> At my hair appointment they used:
> NYC Curls Cleanser
> NYC Curls Conditioner
> Briogeo Curl Charisma
> 
> My hair is so soft. Curious at what day 2 and 3 hair will look like.
> 
> View attachment 442267



It looks so soft and shiny. Beautiful.


----------



## discodumpling

Hey guys I've been rocking a high bun for a bit cause my curls getting drenched in sweat every day was not working for me. 
I'm gonna wash and DC today and wear my curls for a day or 2 before going back to the bun. I'm excited to realize growth from this new routine. I'll let yall know how it progresses.


----------



## naturalagain2

Getting my hair done this morning. Getting my hair trimmed and finger coils. My ends haven’t been trimmed in about 7 months. My hairdresser looked at my hair and felt it and said what are you doing here your hair looks good?? lol She said my hair is so moisturized and healthy looking. So I guess wash n gos are really working for me. My hair has grown a lot too. I’m shoulder length now so I’m hoping by the end of the year I will be APL. I’m going to stick with wash n gos my hair is really thriving from the constant attention & moisture!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> It looks so soft and shiny. Beautiful.



Thanks so much! 

I really want to figure out how to get my hair soft, defined and moisturized like this by myself.


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I really want to figure out how to get my hair soft, defined and moisturized like this by myself.



What techniques did they use? Was it all in the products?

Your hair doesn’t look like it has any type of gel cast. Was that just scrunched out? Let me know how it holds up day 2-3.


----------



## OhTall1

I tried the gold hair paint wax again

View media item 130071


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> What techniques did they use? Was it all in the products?
> 
> Your hair doesn’t look like it has any type of gel cast. Was that just scrunched out? Let me know how it holds up day 2-3.



No gel. The Briogeo Curl Charisma is a cream.

I think there's some magic in their water lol. Kidding. They cleanse and then apply conditioner to soaking wet hair. Then very very thoroughly rake the conditioner through. Next they rinse, either completely or leave some in. Then apply cream and/or gel to top of the soaking wet hair (depending on the client). After that they'll squeeze out the access water and diffuse or sit you under a dryer.

I think the method of applying conditioner and leaving some in is the trick. 

Product wise they are very anti-shampoo, silicone, oils, combs and brushes so all cleansers are cowashes, conditioners don't have silicone, they strictly finger detangle.

I can't say I've adopted all those things at home.

I didn't do anything the second day and my hair was still like day 1. Today I used my mist bottle a little and a little bit of  NYC curls conditioner and it was like day one hair.


----------



## ckisland

I tried Eco Style gel again for the first time in I don't know how long, and it was terrible!! I hated how my hair felt and I got the craziest looking second day hair ! Crispy and dry for no reason? Naw. I'm good.

Today I shampoo'd and did a clay rinse. I used AVJ as my leave in and sealed with a tiny bit of CO. Baby!! My hair is so perfect! It's big, soft, fluffy with some definition  . I'm going back to my homemade way of life, cause commercial products are just not for my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

Tried the smooth and rake method this morning. Way better definition. I think this is method for my hair type. Also, I can't wait until it gets warmer because I like styling my wash n go's in the morning and letting it air dry. Last night I was lazy and left the deep conditioner in overnight & rinsed out this morning and did my wash n go. With this I used my usual Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Camille Rose Curl Maker.


----------



## water_n_oil

Not so sure about Wetline. The hold is fantastic but it does feel kind of drying.


----------



## water_n_oil

Refreshed before bed last night using The Mane Choice 3-in-1 and HeyFranHey's method. Super soft hair today.


----------



## ckisland

I rinsed my hair and finger detangled under the stream. I added my AVJ and sealed with CO.
My wash n'go's cute! Not perfectly defined or elongated or anything like that. But it is very very cute 

ETA: I did a deep trim (I know. I know) when I straightened my hair. My hair is currently full CBL, and some areas my be a little longer than that.


----------



## water_n_oil

Washed my hair today. I did MC 3-in-1, safflower oil, Wetline, and then more safflower. Gonna finish up the gel even if it's not the best then I'll either go back to Eco or Softee. Sitting under the dryer now. What I do like about raking wetline through my hair, my hair stayed detangled the whole time. When I washed today there were barely any tangles to get out.


----------



## metro_qt

naturalagain2 said:


> Tried the smooth and rake method this morning. Way better definition. I think this is method for my hair type. Also, I can't wait until it gets warmer because I like styling my wash n go's in the morning and letting it air dry. Last night I was lazy and left the deep conditioner in overnight & rinsed out this morning and did my wash n go. With this I used my usual Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Camille Rose Curl Maker.


lovely!!!!!!!!! smooth and rake you say....do you detangle first, in the shower?
(the back of my head gets very tangly... and raking hasn't worked so well up to this point...


----------



## jasmine26

Ok finally figured this posting thing out and I want to join!!!lol

My hair is low porosity, tends to be on  the dry side with lots of kinks and coils. I cut a lot of my hair to about 4inches over the summer as it was very color damaged. I still have some color on the ends in front  but will trim those out little by little.

Just getting back to basic of taking better care of my hair. I just shampoo and conditioner every 4-5 days , then deep condition with heat. I mainly only do wash n gos as they are to easy. I know sit under dryer.

I love using elucence shampoo/aloe Vera juice as a leave in, Uncle  funky curly magic/ hydra curlformer.

I’m trying to not be so trim happy and hope to regrow back my hair.


----------



## Coilystep

Washed today and styled with mane choice 3 and 1 and Crystal gel. I shingled.


----------



## naturalagain2

metro_qt said:


> lovely!!!!!!!!! smooth and rake you say....do you detangle first, in the shower?
> (the back of my head gets very tangly... and raking hasn't worked so well up to this point...



Yes I detangle while having the deep conditioner in then rinse, put my leave in conditioner on, then put my hair in sections with clips to keep it detangled and stretched. Once I get out of the shower, I put a little more leave in on my hair, take a section, divide it in two, spray the first section then follow up with gel. I smooth it down then break up the curls by raking.


----------



## water_n_oil

Seems the extra layer of oil was the key to wetline (and possibly the fact that I used a light oil vs the shea but idk). I'm glad because that gel gives me such great definition and shine.

EDIT: ugh, con #2 is that it does not play well with product when I want to put an old wng into a puff. Guess I'll be washing again tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to figure out to to dry my hair without it drying out. Air drying loose and blow drying on low heat aren’t doing the trick. I think I need to dry it in a bun, but without messing up my curl pattern.


----------



## OhTall1

I'm trying to figure out if my hair is just not that photogenic, or if it looks like this frizzy mess in real life.
The pic on the left is with orange hair paint wax.  I re-wet a five day old WNG on Friday night just to wear the color over the weekend to see how I liked it.  

The right is today's regular degular wash and go.  I'm trying something new.  I read somewhere about swapping out curl cream for a curl activating gel, then putting a gel for hold on top.  Not sure if that's exactly what I'm doing but I'm trying.  For curl enhancement I'm using Ampro Pro Style curl enhancer gel activator for extra dry hair.  I put Uncle Funky's curl magic on top, though I'm not sure if this would be considered another curl activator or hold gel.
View media item 130077


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is soooo dry. I think maybe it doesn’t like wash and gos. I can’t seem to trap the moisture in my hair. 

@OhTall1 your hair doesn’t look frizzy to me. I think it looks cute


----------



## water_n_oil

Yesterday I "cowashed" my hair with Renpure Weightless Hydration conditioner, oil rinsed with safflower oil, then applied Wetline while still in the shower. I plopped overnight and sat in front of my heater this morning to dry my hair. Apparently this ridiculous routine is what I need to do to make Wetline work lol. My hair very soft and retained moisture. Not much volume but that's easily fixed.


----------



## ckisland

I haven't posted a pic in awhile. My wash n' gos have been very big and fluffy


----------



## GettingKinky

I LOC’d my hair after washing and I’ve been wearing it in a bun for the last two days and it’s not dry at all. I think this weekend I’m going to try LOCG and then wear it out and see if it retains moisture. 

I think when my hair is loose it has a really hard time staying moisturized.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I've been using a pump of NYC Curls mixed with a little water in my hands to refresh my hair. I kinda like it. Hate that NYC Curls is expensive (at least in my book).


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been using a pump of NYC Curls mixed with a little water in my hands to refresh my hair. I kinda like it. Hate that NYC Curls is expensive (at least in my book).


That's how I refresh as well. Got the tip from HeyFranHey years ago. Right now I'm using Mane Choice but I feel like this method works with any good moisturizer. I used to do it with the Karen's Body Beautiful leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> That's how I refresh as well. Got the tip from HeyFranHey years ago. Right now I using Mane Choice but I feel like this method works with any good moisturizer. I used to do it with the Karen's Body Beautiful leave in.



Ahhh. I'm going to try it with some other stuff then too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m looking forward to trying new products tomorrow. I hope my hair likes them. 

I’m going to use 
Miele avocado moisture milk
Grapeseed oil
Whipped shea butter
Either KCCC or wetline gel


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t think my idea is LOC + gel is working. My hair came out so stiff with no movement  :-(


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think my idea is LOC + gel is working. My hair came out so stiff with no movement  :-(


Oh no!! For me, the only way that gel didn't make my hair stiff was if I barely used any gel, or I found a creamy moisturizer that overpowered the gel. When I used oil or a basic leave-in under ECO, my hair was guaranteed crispy for the first day, but it didn't soften up after. But when I used EBW Curl Defining Creme under any gel, it was like the gel wasn't even there. 

It depends on if you want soft, big, fluffy hair, or defined, longer lasting hair that hangs more downward.


----------



## ckisland

I'm on day 6 of this wash n'go, and it looks good. . . .on the outside . My puff legit looks like a piece from the BSS .
I finally remembered to buy some banana baby food, so wash day will be tomorrow!


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think my idea is LOC + gel is working. My hair came out so stiff with no movement  :-(


I never do LOC +gel. It's always way too much product for my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> I never do LOC +gel. It's always way too much product for my hair.



I was hoping that if I used tons of product my hair would be “heavy” and hang and have movement.  It was heavy while it it was wet, but after it dried it was so stiff. 

I may need to face the fact that my hair is going to do what it wants and not what I want.


----------



## water_n_oil

I did a clay wash today followed by Mielle Mongongo deep conditioner. I only put safflower oil and my ayurvedic shea butter on wet hair afterward.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I'm on day 5 of a wng ponytail and I keep getting compliments on it. I literally haven't done anything but take my bonnet on and off for the past week. 

I forgot to put castor oil on my ends during my last wash. I need to make sure I do it next time.


----------



## GettingKinky

After yesterday’s disaster I rewashed my hair. This time I only used KCKT and KCCC but I’m letting it dry in Bantu knots. Maybe this way more moisture will stay in my hair. But I think it might take days to fully dry this way. 

I’m going out to dinner tonight so maybe I’ll take it down at that point and see how it looks.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If I could get rid of my pj ways I could probably be fine with curl magic and this DE foam but no lol. Now I want to try the doux foam and Briogeo Curl Charisma.


----------



## Dlake

Hi! Would love to join!


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc).  I’m 3c, 4a, 4b (edges), medium to high porosity in different areas, THICK strands, tailbone length when stretched*
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) Ive kept it simple over the years and only had a few styles (2 braids , a bun or wash n gos) I use mielle organics deep condish, mielle organics avocado milk, Camille rose naturals aloe cream, and the mane choice biotin gel.*
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? Hoping to get past my hips (I want to sit on my hair by EOY!*
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? Haven’t done wash n gos as much after my second child (18 mos). My hair flourished when I did them so now that I have more energy want to get back on the wagon to meet my goals!*
*Any current struggles or concerns? Time and energy! (Kids)*
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) as soon as I figure this media posting thing out I will.*


----------



## GettingKinky

24 hours later my Bantu knots are still very wet and my curls are all deformed.

The search for the right technique continues.

My hair feels great after drying in Bantu knots. So soft and well moisturized. I wish it looked better.


----------



## Dlake

View media item 130117
Hope this pic shows! I think I finally figured how to add pics to my media.

Anyway, I cowashed then did a bentonite clay/aloe Vera rinse yesterday, my curls were so shiny after! I then used Camille rose naturals moisture love as a leave in, and a mixture of obia naturals curling custard and mane choice biotin gel. I’m loving the definition and softness. I straightened my hair a lot last summer and have had to baby certain parts of my hair (mainly the front) to get back my curls. I usually deep condish every wash day (1x/week), but this time the bentonite clay mix really helped so there was no need.


----------



## OhTall1

Hair is cute today.  Too bad I was too sick to go in to work today (stomach bug  )
View media item 130119


----------



## water_n_oil

Dlake said:


> View media item 130117
> Hope this pic shows! I think I finally figured how to add pics to my media.
> 
> Anyway, I cowashed then did a bentonite clay/aloe Vera rinse yesterday, my curls were so shiny after! I then used Camille rose naturals moisture love as a leave in, and a mixture of obia naturals curling custard and mane choice biotin gel. I’m loving the definition and softness. I straightened my hair a lot last summer and have had to baby certain parts of my hair (mainly the front) to get back my curls. I usually deep condish every wash day (1x/week), but this time the bentonite clay mix really helped so there was no need.


Omgosh, your curls are gorgeous!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Dlake OMG - I love your hair!!!  Is your hair dry in that picture? Your shrinkage seems to be minimal. Did you do something to stretch your curls?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

OhTall1 said:


> Hair is cute today.  Too bad I was too sick to go in to work today (stomach bug  )
> View media item 130119



Feel better soon @OhTall1


----------



## Dlake

GettingKinky said:


> @Dlake OMG - I love your hair!!!  Is your hair dry in that picture? Your shrinkage seems to be minimal. Did you do something to stretch your curls?



Thanks! Yes it’s fully dry. When my hair was a bit shorter the shrinkage was real, but ever since it past waist length it hangs a lot better. But I will say the combo of the obia naturals custard and mane choice gel really gives weight to my hair without making it straight or stringy. My hair is thick and very dense (as you can tell) so I need all the weight I can get.


----------



## GettingKinky

Dlake said:


> Thanks! Yes it’s fully dry. When my hair was a bit shorter the shrinkage was real, but ever since it past waist length it hangs a lot better. But I will say the combo of the obia naturals custard and mane choice gel really gives weight to my hair without making it straight or stringy. My hair is thick and very dense (as you can tell) so I need all the weight I can get.



I’m going to hold out hope that when I get to WL my shrinkage will decrease. Right now I’m somewhere between MBL and WL and it shrinks up to my shoulders. 

My hair isn’t super dense and the strands aren’t thick so I need to add as much weight as possible.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to hold out hope that when I get to WL my shrinkage will decrease. Right now I’m somewhere between MBL and WL and it shrinks up to my shoulders.
> 
> My hair isn’t super dense and the strands aren’t thick so I need to add as much weight as possible.



Ditto. I feel like I need to reach knee length before my shrinkage is able to go past my shoulders lol.


----------



## Dlake

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to hold out hope that when I get to WL my shrinkage will decrease. Right now I’m somewhere between MBL and WL and it shrinks up to my shoulders.
> 
> My hair isn’t super dense and the strands aren’t thick so I need to add as much weight as possible.



Oh, and I will say I’ve used henna a few times, not a lot though as it thickens the strands, and I do NOT need thicker hair, lol. It helps with my higher porosity. I definitely see more hang with it. I mix with Amla so my curls don’t loosen.


----------



## GettingKinky

Dlake said:


> Oh, and I will say I’ve used henna a few times, not a lot though as it thickens the strands, and I do NOT need thicker hair, lol. It helps with my higher porosity. I definitely see more hang with it. I mix with Amla so my curls don’t loosen.



I’ve been thinking about hendigo. I’m sure that having my hair dyed to cover the gray isn’t good for my porosity. I didn’t know that henna helped with that. 

I’ve also thought about henna but not letting the dye release. I don’t want my grays to turn reddish-orange.


----------



## Dlake

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been thinking about hendigo. I’m sure that having my hair dyed to cover the gray isn’t good for my porosity. I didn’t know that henna helped with that.
> 
> I’ve also thought about henna but not letting the dye release. I don’t want my grays to turn reddish-orange.



Alma is supposed to help with the reddish tint too. It darkens it. My last henna/amla was only 2 weeks ago. I barely noticed any red (maybe a little in the sun). But was definitely less porous. Henna attached to your follicles similar to a protein treatment. I don’t care for the red tint either, so I’m happy with it. It really helped this wash n go come out nicely along with product.


----------



## Theresamonet

I tried the Mielle custard + Wetline combo that I posted earlier in this thread. I’m not sure I like the results. My 1st day was a lot fluffier than what I like to see. I sat under a hooded dryer and some areas dried with a soft/med hold. I think I used too much custard.

1st Day Hair:




CLOSE UP:



That same section completely went POOF by day 2:



Back to the drawing board. Loving my new Pibbs dryer though...


----------



## Theresamonet

^^ This was also the first time in about 2 years that I’ve tried doing a WnG without doing a clay mask first.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Theresamonet  I think your hair came out great!


----------



## Dlake

Theresamonet said:


> ^^ This was also the first time in about 2 years that I’ve tried doing a WnG without doing a clay mask first.



There’s something about a clay mask that give the hair that extra something. I hadn’t done one in over a yr, but doing it the other day reminded me to put it back in my routine. I think my two little munchkins had me trying to save time doing my hair.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> @Theresamonet  I think your hair came out great!



Thank you. 



Dlake said:


> There’s something about a clay mask that give the hair that extra something. I hadn’t done one in over a yr, but doing it the other day reminded me to put it back in my routine. I think my two little munchkins had me trying to save time doing my hair.



The clay makes my curl pattern much more uniformed.


----------



## water_n_oil

Washed tonight with Mielle Organics Mongongo shampoo and Beauty & Planet Divine Definition conditioner. Spritzed with fenugreek water and slathered oil and my shea mix on my hair after. I decided on a puff vs wearing it out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm getting a trim on Saturday. First one since I got my hair shaped up back in October. I'm sure they'll do my wng perfectly as always. Y'all pray I don't walk up out of there with new products.

The last time they used the NYC curls cleanser and it was so hard to resist lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm getting a trim on Saturday. First one since I got my hair shaped up back in October. I'm sure they'll do my wng perfectly as always. Y'all pray I don't walk up out of there with new products.
> 
> The last time they used the NYC curls cleanser and it was so hard to resist lol.



I need to find a place that knows how to style natural black hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I need to find a place that knows how to style natural black hair.



It isn't easy. Especially ones that don't require straightening your hair for a trim. If they ever decide to leave the state I'm be traveling across state lines for hair appointments.


----------



## water_n_oil

What gels are everyone using? I feel like I'm back to the drawing board after wetline. May give flax seed gel another go before I spend any more money.


----------



## larry3344

Beautiful ladies @Theresamonet you remind me of my mom so beautiful.


----------



## Theresamonet

larry3344 said:


> Beautiful ladies @Theresamonet you remind me of my mom so beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> What gels are everyone using? I feel like I'm back to the drawing board after wetline. May give flax seed gel another go before I spend any more money.



I’m using KCCC, but I want to try Aunt Jackie’s Don’t shrink gel


----------



## ckisland

I needed a break from my wash n'go . Made a tiny bit of FSG and put my hair in two dutch braids. Practice makes perfect!! It went so much faster and I didn't have to keep starting over. I hope that I can get this style of last for 4 days. I'm on day 2 now and it isn't super frizzy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Trim and wng from my latest salon visit.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think my hair could be floor length and still shrink up to ear length. Sigh....


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m sitting under the dryer with Tgin leave in + Wetline (blue). I’ve used this combo before and it was .

Last weeks combo ended up flaking really badly by the end of the week, but my hair was so moisturized. Lol. I’m going to have to tweak it and revisit some time.

My hair has been feeling a lot more hydrated in general since I stopped shampooing. Today I rinsed and massaged my scalp with diluted acv, and cleansed with As I Am Growash.


----------



## water_n_oil

Flax seed gel was a bust today. On the fence about continuing with wngs even though I love them. May try some Mane Choice gels and see how that goes.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Flax seed gel was a bust today. On the fence about continuing with wngs even though I love them. May try some Mane Choice gels and see how that goes.



I’m feeling the same way. I like the ease of the style, but they never turn out the way I hope they will.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I’m feeling the same way. I like the ease of the style, but they never turn out the way I hope they will.


It used to be the only style I'd do so not really sure what the issue is right now.


----------



## discodumpling

Is or has anybody tried Melanin Twist & Curl Elongator under their gel yet for a wash n go?
I'm experimenting with it this week but thus far I'm finding it too heavy for my fine strands. Especially if I'm layering a Leavein under it.
Today I'm trying it as my Leavein with gel. The wet results are impressive we'll see how it dries throughout the work day!


----------



## discodumpling

Issa no for my process ladies. I'll give it a go for DD's braids n twists but Melanin is far to heavy for my strands...got me over here with a head full of stretched greasy looking noodles. 
I'll be back to a bun for the rest of the week!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> I’m sitting under the dryer with Tgin leave in + Wetline (blue). I’ve used this combo before and it was .
> 
> Last weeks combo ended up flaking really badly by the end of the week, but my hair was so moistured. Lol. I’m going to have to tweak it and revisit some time.
> 
> My hair has been feeling a lot more hydrated in general since I stopped shampooing. Today I rinsed and massaged my scalp with diluted acv, and cleansed with As I Am Growash.



My hair is much happier without shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> It used to be the only style I'd do so not really sure what the issue is right now.



Did you change the products you use?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Did you change the products you use?


Not really. I've tried new ones but also used old ones. Thinking of just getting a ginormous tub of eco styler since that usually works.


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> My hair is much happier without shampoo.



What do you use to cleanse?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> What do you use to cleanse?



As I Am original cowash and the scalp care cowash 
Deva curl no poo
Oyin ginger mint cowash

To clarify I use SSI scalp Detox and Deva curl build up buster.


----------



## Coilystep

I's tired y'all. I didn't wash my hair this weekend so I have converted last week's wash n go to a puff.


----------



## water_n_oil

I didn't last long in this challenge lol. Braided up my hair tonight and I definitely want to go back to my braidout routine. It's easier and way more consistent plus it requires far less products.


----------



## OhTall1

So annoyed!  I didn't write down what I used here, and this lasted for a full week!  


OhTall1 said:


> Hair is cute today.  Too bad I was too sick to go in to work today (stomach bug  )
> View media item 130119


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> As I Am original cowash and the scalp care cowash
> Deva curl no poo
> Oyin ginger mint cowash
> 
> To clarify I use SSI scalp Detox and Deva curl build up buster.


What's the Deva Curl Build Up Buster like? Is it gentle? Does it foam?


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> I didn't last long in this challenge lol. Braided up my hair tonight and I definitely want to go back to my braidout routine. It's easier and way more consistent plus it requires far less products.



I used to love braidouts when I was texlaxed, but I can’t get them to turn out well on my natural hair. But if after a few more months I’m not in the groove with wash and gos, I may try again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> What's the Deva Curl Build Up Buster like? Is it gentle? Does it foam?



Very gentle. Not the biggest fan of the applicator bottle but it does keep you from using a lot at a time. It does foam/lather a bit. I wet my hair then apply it and then add a little bit more water. My hair always feels great afterwards.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Very gentle. Not the biggest fan of the applicator bottle but it does keep you from using a lot at a time. It does foam/lather a bit. I wet my hair then apply it and then add a little bit more water. My hair always feels great afterwards.


Thank you


----------



## GettingKinky

At some point I stopped doing ACV rinses with my wash and gos because I thought it was keeping my hair from soaking in my leave in. I’m trying ACV again today now that I apply my leave in on soaking wet hair. If this doesn’t help my hair hold moisture longer I may switch to braid outs.


----------



## discodumpling

My wash n goes have been a little lack luster lately and I figured out why with this last set. 
While I have boasted a successful wng with just gel it's not something I reccomend all the time. I started omitting the leavein layer and my curls became stretched and elongated in a not so cute way! 
Today I added a heavy layer of ORS Ghee & Coconut leavein under my Eco and my curls are popping again!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

1. Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc.)

I'm still on the fence about the texture. I know it's low density. I have type 3 something hair, normal/medium porosity. The longest length is BSL and the shortest is CBL.

2. What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc.)

I wash every 2-3-4 days (depending on my mood, or how my hair turns out). I primarily detangle my hair in the shower w/ a cheap conditioner. Wash, treat and detangle my hair in 2 sections (split down the middle). Further separate into 3 or more sections for leave-in & styler. I use 1 clarifying shampoo, 1 moisturizing shampoo, 1 scalp rinse, (currently) 2-3 different protein or strengthening treatments. A few different deep conditioners/masque/masks, various R/Os. Several differing leave-ins (I keep discovering new, to me, ones), & stylers.

3. What are your length goals from joining this challenge?

Just maintaining my steady hair growth (I think I'm doing something right 'cause I'm retaining length, I just need to narrow it down).

4. What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?

To be more consistent w/ my best techniques; instead of, trying something else out that may not work as well.

5. Any current struggles or concerns?

I still have problems areas w/ bad tangling in some sections, issues w/ my roots tangling by the 4th day.

6. Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)

I'll need some help on how to upload my photo(s) on here...


----------



## GettingKinky

Wash and gos seem to leave me with dry shrunken hair. Either I need to find new products or I need to try something else like braidouts. Right now I’m leaning towards braidouts.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> Wash and gos seem to leave me with dry shrunken hair. Either I need to find new products or I need to try something else like braidouts. Right now I’m leaning towards braidouts.



I think you should try new products. I've been trying new combinations each week to see what I like/what works for my hair. Products really matter. 

Right now I'm sitting here wearing a high puff because I tried Jane Carter Curls to Go Elongating Gel, and it was terrible. It didn't give me anymore definition and hold that a leave in, and it foamed up and turned white. Even after sitting under the dryer I still have white residue throughout my hair. I'm going to try rinsing and restyling tonight, if I have the energy.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> I think you should try new products. I've been trying new combinations each week to see what I like/what works for my hair. Products really matter.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting here wearing a high puff because I tried Jane Carter Curls to Go Elongating Gel, and it was terrible. It didn't give me anymore definition and hold that a leave in, and it foamed up and turned white. Even after sitting under the dryer I still have white residue throughout my hair. I'm going to try rinsing and restyling tonight, if I have the energy.



I have Curls creme brûlé curl cream. Maybe I’ll try it next week.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> I have Curls creme brûlé curl cream. Maybe I’ll try it next week.



If you have any success this with, I’d be interested in hearing about it. I have this and it’s doing nothing for me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Wash and gos seem to leave me with dry shrunken hair. Either I need to find new products or I need to try something else like braidouts. Right now I’m leaning towards braidouts.



Could be products and/or your method. My issue was moreso the method than the products.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Could be products and/or your method. My issue was moreso the method than the products.



I’ve tried applying on damp hair on soaking wet hair, smoothing it on, raking it in. What method ended up working for you?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve tried applying on damp hair on soaking wet hair, smoothing it on, raking it in. What method ended up working for you?



- Not using shampoo. That's kind of half product related, half method related. 
-Applying leave in to soaking wet hair
- Apply styler to soaking wet hair and re-wetting my hair along the way. Like it's already wet but I re-spray it

When the salon does my wash and go, the latest time, she did her usual cleanse, raked through the conditioner, and rinsed most of it all. Then before applying the styler to each section of my hair she turned the faucet back on to just a stream and re-wet the section of hair. I was at the bowl for a hot minute.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> - Not using shampoo. That's kind of half product related, half method related.
> -Applying leave in to soaking wet hair
> - Apply styler to soaking wet hair and re-wetting my hair along the way. Like it's already wet but I re-spray it
> 
> When the salon does my wash and go, the latest time, she did her usual cleanse, raked through the conditioner, and rinsed most of it all. Then before applying the styler to each section of my hair she turned the faucet back on to just a stream and re-wet the section of hair. I was at the bowl for a hot minute.



I’ve stated applying my leave-in and gel in the shower so that I can keep rewetting my hair. 

My hair looks great when I get out of the shower, but as it dries it shrinks a crazy amount and just keeps getting drier and drier. I think maybe my products don’t seal the moisture in well enough.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve stated applying my leave-in and gel in the shower so that I can keep rewetting my hair.
> 
> My hair looks great when I get out of the shower, but as it dries it shrinks a crazy amount and just keeps getting drier and drier. I think maybe my products don’t seal the moisture in well enough.



To me it sounds like: 
1. Your leave in is not moisturizing enough.
2  Your gel doesn’t have a strong enough hold for your hair.
3. You need a faster drying method, that will set/freeze your hair quicker, so it doesn’t have time to shrink all the way up. This was one of my issues and the reason I purchased a hooded dryer.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think my idea is LOC + gel is working. My hair came out so stiff with no movement  :-(



Also, are you ‘Scrunching Out The Crunch’? My WNG is solid as a rock when I come from under the dryer. But then I scrunch and separate until it’s soft to the touch and has movement again.


----------



## OhTall1

On Wednesday night I wet my hair and added orange hair wax
View media item 130131


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> To me it sounds like:
> 1. Your leave in is not moisturizing enough.
> 2  Your gel doesn’t have a strong enough hold for your hair.
> 3. You need a faster drying method, that will set/freeze your hair quicker, so it doesn’t have time to shrink all the way up. This was one of my issues and the reason I purchased a hooded dryer.



Thanks! This is really helpful. I think you’re right about the leave in. KCKT doesn’t seem very moisturizing. KCCC has lots of hold and my hair is pretty crunchy when it dries, but I have wetline extreme. I’ll give that a try. 

I don’t have a hooded dryer, but I should try my blow dryer + diffuser I just get impatient drying with cool heat. Maybe I should try medium heat.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Briogeo Curl Charisma coil custard gives me definition and moisture. The UFD Curl Magic and the DE Curl Enhancing Mousse combo gives me more definition but not as much moisture.

I'm going to try the Briogeo and DE together next time.


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie  your curls do look deliciously moist


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie  your curls do look deliciously moist


 
Thank ya!


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> Briogeo Curl Charisma coil custard gives me definition and moisture. The UFD Curl Magic and the DE Curl Enhancing Mousse combo gives me more definition but not as much moisture.
> 
> I'm going to try the Briogeo and DE together next time.
> 
> View attachment 443841



 You're going to have to give me a heads up before you start posting porn in here. LOL.

What is on your hair in this picture? Just the Briogeo? I almost bought it this weekend, but I'm afraid it won't have enough hold for me. Nor do I think 6 oz. is enough. I'll use that whole $28 dollar jar in one go. lol

You don't use a leave-in under the UFD/DE combo?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> You're going to have to give me a heads up before you start posting porn in here. LOL.
> 
> What is on your hair in this picture? Just the Briogeo? I almost bought it this weekend, but I'm afraid it won't have enough hold for me. Nor do I think 6 oz. is enough. I'll use that whole $28 dollar jar in one go. lol
> 
> You don't use a leave-in under the UFD/DE combo?



Ha! Lol. That pic is the UFD / DE combo. The briogeo doesn't have the greatest hold but I love how moisturizing it is and my curls are softer. 

I conditioned with NYC curls and then didn't rinse it all out so that was my leave in.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve stated applying my leave-in and gel in the shower so that I can keep rewetting my hair.
> 
> My hair looks great when I get out of the shower, but as it dries it shrinks a crazy amount and just keeps getting drier and drier. I think maybe my products don’t seal the moisture in well enough.


This is the problem I have as well. My hair looks OK initially but the products don't hold the moisture in. I'm not going to be of much help, but one thing I noticed is that my ends start drying out first and I can see it start to happen in one section while I'm putting gel in another. I'm not sure if you have that issue. If you do, then after you apply your gel to a section, wet your ends again, apply more gel and then really work the gel into the ends. 

If you don't have that issue, then ignore what I just said


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA  my hair doesn’t dry quite that quickly. I’m going to try Shea butter again. Last time I used it I layered on too many products and it was a bust.  This time I’m just going to try whipped shea butter and gel. And maybe I’ll try my blow dryer again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found a recipe for DIY curl cream. Equal parts 
-aloe vera gel
- coconut oil
-shea butter

Maybe I’ll try this


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> This is the problem I have as well. My hair looks OK initially but the products don't hold the moisture in. I'm not going to be of much help, but one thing I noticed is that my ends start drying out first and I can see it start to happen in one section while I'm putting gel in another. I'm not sure if you have that issue. If you do, then after you apply your gel to a section, wet your ends again, apply more gel and then really work the gel into the ends.
> 
> If you don't have that issue, then ignore what I just said



I have this same issue. It’s why I’ve given up wash and gos until my hair is more hydrated overall.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I have this same issue. It’s why I’ve given up wash and gos until my hair is more hydrated overall.



I didn't know anyone else had this issue. Yeah, I don't wear wash and gos often. But if I remember to seal my ends well I can wear one for a day.

What are you doing to increase your hydration?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> I didn't know anyone else had this issue. Yeah, I don't wear wash and gos often. But if I remember to seal my ends well I can wear one for a day.
> 
> What are you doing to increase your hydration?



It’s not just isolated to my ends it’s the entire hair strand. I’m beginning to think that most products are too light for my hair and they don’t do a good job at weighing it down so it just starts to poof and frizz.

I’m going to continue with daily rinsing and/or cowashing, and I think what I’m gonna start doing is sealing with these butters I recently bought. For the past two days I’ve sealed with butters right after getting out of the shower (with leave in in my hair already) and my hair has been pretty soft. One is called Icing on a Curl by Curls Dynasty and the other is Naturally Smitten’s Moisturizing Hair Butter. I’ll update in the Hair Regimen thread with any notable progress.

This is an amendment of me trying to get various stylers to work after applying a leave in. I’m just skipping the styler for now and going straight to sealing.


----------



## yamilee21

GettingKinky said:


> I found a recipe for DIY curl cream. Equal parts
> -aloe vera gel
> - coconut oil
> -shea butter
> 
> Maybe I’ll try this


@GettingKinky That is the basis for the shea mix I have been using for years. I use a bit of oil mix (castor plus others, depending on the season) especially on my edges and ends, and sometimes a bit of gel just on the front edges. I do get better results from twistouts than wash & gos though. Hope this mix works for you!


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I found a recipe for DIY curl cream. Equal parts
> -aloe vera gel
> - coconut oil
> -shea butter
> 
> Maybe I’ll try this


Shealoe! I used to use a mix like that years ago with slightly different ratios. It's nice.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I have some build up in the front of my hair which means it's time for a clay wash. I'll try to make time for that maybe this weekend. 

I went back to TJ nourish spa this week instead of the tea tree conditioner as my  Co wash/leave in and I think I like it better. Might stick with it for a while. 

I want to try uncle funkys daughter, but I need to do it on a day when I don't care how my hair turns out in case I don't like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I read through all my notes (back in 2017 I did wash and gos for 6 months). I always wore it in a pony tail so I wasn’t really paying attention to dryness or shrinkage. I used to let it air dry in 2 low ponytails. 

I think now that I’m lettting it dry loose it is shrinking a lot more and maybe drying out more. Now that I want to wear my hair out my expectations have increased. I need to learn how to get good results with my blow dryer. And I need to learn how to get day 2 hair on day 1


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Shealoe! I used to use a mix like that years ago with slightly different ratios. It's nice.



Did you use gel and the shealoe or just the shealoe?


----------



## ckisland

My hair has been so dry the past few weeks, so I've decided to try products again.
I DC'd with ORS Coconut and Baobob. I used OGX curl milk and defining cream.

I only used a little product on each section, so I didn't get the best definition, but my hair is definitely softer and my coils clumped up! I need to go back and shampoo though because I think that there's residue from my banana DC left in my hair 





ETA: I just realized how frizzy my bangs look LOL!! It's not as bad in person. 
I'm excited to play with some products again.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Did you use gel and the shealoe or just the shealoe?


Both. My hair generally laughs at no gel for wngs.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Both. My hair generally laughs at no gel for wngs.



Meaning it gets super frizzy?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I used Aussie Smooth conditioner as a co-wash. The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream, & followed up w/ Wetline Extreme gel. I usually air-dry, but I (was in a hurry this morning) used the blow dryer on cool temp/high speed.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/6s9ZVL    (<<< Is this ok? I still don't know how to upload photos on here)


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Meaning it gets super frizzy?


Yep. Frizzy and tangles much faster. Doesn't last at all.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m starting to turn into a PJ and I don’t want to be one. I just bough CURLS Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I’m hoping this will help me when my curls start to dry out. 

Has anyone tried this product?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I’m starting to turn into a PJ and I don’t want to be one. I just bough CURLS Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I’m hoping this will help me when my curls start to dry out.
> 
> Has anyone tried this product?


Saaame. Well, already used to be one then I'll curb it for a while and later get caught up in IG product hype lol. I remember trying that moisturizer years ago and didn't feel like it was very moisturizing at all.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

GettingKinky said:


> I’m starting to turn into a PJ and I don’t want to be one. I just bough CURLS Lavish Curls Moisturizer. I’m hoping this will help me when my curls start to dry out.
> 
> Has anyone tried this product?



Haven't tried that one but I love their blueberry bliss hair milk. It's my go to moisturizer.


----------



## GettingKinky

FoxxyLocs said:


> Haven't tried that one but I love their blueberry bliss hair milk. It's my go to moisturizer.



I was thinking about getting that one. What gel do you use with it? What’s the consistency? Lotion like, watery, creamy?


----------



## FoxxyLocs

GettingKinky said:


> I was thinking about getting that one. What gel do you use with it? What’s the consistency? Lotion like, watery, creamy?



The hair milk is very creamy. Not thick like a butter, not as thin as a lotion. I tried the leave in conditioner too, but I didn't like it as much. My hair didn't feel as moisturized. 

I use Wetline Xtreme. They work well together.


----------



## GettingKinky

FoxxyLocs said:


> The hair milk is very creamy. Not thick like a butter, not as thin as a lotion. I tried the leave in conditioner too, but I didn't like it as much. My hair didn't feel as moisturized.
> 
> I use Wetline Xtreme. They work well together.


That sounds about the same consistency as my Mielle avocado hair milk. I won’t even let myself think about getting it until I finish the Mielle. I’m starting to how easy it is to slide into being a PJ.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here’s my plan for today

Wash with baking soda
Condition with aphogee 2 minute 
KCKT
Shealoe
KCCC
Blow dry. I’m going to be patient and dry it completely. 

I just need to decide if I’m going to apply my products to soaking wet hair or damp/wet hair. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## GettingKinky

On day 2 my hair already looks dry. I’m trying CURLS products today. I don’t know if they’ll work, but they smell AMAZING.


----------



## ckisland

Well ladies, I'm going to be taking a break from wash n'gos for a few months. My ends have not been holding up, and I'm over the shrunken look.

I'll still be peeping in here


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Every now and then I get tired of 3+ sections for the leave-in/styler part of my wash n go. So I just go back to w/e I had after washing (usually split into 2 sections, or all in one big bantu knot), and proceed from there...

I did that today (my hair was in 2 sections w/ a side part). Only I just now remembered, I used to do that more in the warmer/heat wave temps. 

Whelp time to find out whether this was a good shortcut, in colder weather, or not.


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Well ladies, I'm going to be taking a break from wash n'gos for a few months. My ends have not been holding up, and I'm over the shrunken look.
> 
> I'll still be peeping in here



Tell me about it. Yesterday my hair was chin length. Today it’s ear length.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve decided to embrace my shrinkage. As long as I can get my coils to look moisturized and have a good shape I will be happy. 

My face looks better with short hair anyway. 

Once I get moisturized looking coils, I will focus on getting movement. I don’t like stiff/helmet hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

Did another wash n go on Saturday after being sick for over a week. My hair came out so good. I feel like I have found my stride. Hardly any tangles, if any, when I maintain this hairstyle. Found a good technique as well for keeping my hair stretched. When I wake up in the morning I spray my hair just a little with water and then immediately put my hair in several stretched ponytails and go about my morning routine. When I'm ready to go I remove the ponytails, put oil on my hands and shape my hair with my hands (I used to use a pick). This works out the best without having to ponytail my hair at night and feel uncomfortable while sleeping. Making little changes as I learn more about my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> Every now and then I get tired of 3+ sections for the leave-in/styler part of my wash n go. So I just go back to w/e I had after washing (usually split into 2 sections, or all in one big bantu knot), and proceed from there...
> 
> I did that today (my hair was in 2 sections w/ a side part). Only I just now remembered, I used to do that more in the warmer/heat wave temps.
> 
> Whelp time to find out whether this was a good shortcut, in colder weather, or not.



I know I have to keep my hair thoroughly detangled, if I want to repeat this.

This morning I clarified my hair w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo. Next, I used TXTR by Cantu's Moisture mask. It moisturized and helped detangle my hair (the trick is to let it absorb some 1st, before detangling). Then I used CurlyChic Curling Creme/Firm Hold. It's currently air-drying.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> I know I have to keep my hair thoroughly detangled, if I want to repeat this.
> 
> This morning I clarified my hair w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo. Next, I used TXTR by Cantu's Moisture mask. It moisturized and helped detangle my hair (the trick is to let it absorb some 1st, before detangling). Then I used CurlyChic Curling Creme/Firm Hold. It's currently air-drying.



That CurlyChic Firm Hold curling creme is no joke. It turned my hair into a helmet! My mistake was treating like any other curling creme and being a little heavy-handed.  
Next time, I'll use it sparingly, in the warmer weather as a 1-n-done.

I drenched my hair w/ water just to see if it rinses easily (nope!). I shampooed w/ TreSemme Luxurious Moisture 'poo (that definitely got it all out). TXTR by Cantu Treat Moisture mask was my d/c. Then proceeded w/a good staple leave-in/gel. Currently, air-drying.

Leave-In: TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream
Styler: Wetline Extreme gel


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Tried the Briogeo with the DE foam. Not sure if the foam did anything extra. This Briogeo is expensive but this jar will last me at least a couple of months.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know I said I was going to embrace my shrinkage, but I think I’m going to try banding


----------



## water_n_oil

Bought my favorite  cheap gel today. Maybe I'm not ready to give up just yet.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> That CurlyChic Firm Hold curling creme is no joke. It turned my hair into a helmet! My mistake was treating like any other curling creme and being a little heavy-handed.
> Next time, I'll use it sparingly, in the warmer weather as a 1-n-done.
> 
> I drenched my hair w/ water just to see if it rinses easily (nope!). I shampooed w/ TreSemme Luxurious Moisture 'poo (that definitely got it all out). TXTR by Cantu Treat Moisture mask was my d/c. Then proceeded w/a good staple leave-in/gel. Currently, air-drying.
> 
> Leave-In: TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream
> Styler: Wetline Extreme gel




I tried out a new shampoo + conditioner combo today. The Bleu Luna Renew line. I like the shampoo, it's like a light clarifying 'poo. I don't think I used enough of the conditioner to know how I feel about it, just yet. 

I followed up w/ my new favorite d/c, detangled w/ a rinse-out. Then proceeded to style w/ 1 of my fav leave-in/gel combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a section of hair that hangs down an inch or two more than the surrounding hair. Maybe it’s heat damage or maybe my curl pattern is just naturally looser there, I’m not sure. I’m very tempted to cut it match the surroundings. 

Do you ladies cut sections that don’t match their surroundings?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I have a section of hair that hangs down an inch or two more than the surrounding hair. Maybe it’s heat damage or maybe my curl pattern is just naturally looser there, I’m not sure. I’m very tempted to cut it match the surroundings.
> 
> Do you ladies cut sections that don’t match their surroundings?



Nope, my hair just grows in different lengths naturally. Could be that you just have a different texture/pattern right there. 

How does your hair do w/ protein? Maybe a protein treatment might help?


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace  The different lengths don’t bother you when you wear your hair out? The long section looks so weird to me. 

My hair likes aphogee 2 minutes. I’ve never tried a stronger protein.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace  The different lengths don’t bother you when you wear your hair out? The long section looks so weird to me.
> 
> My hair likes aphogee 2 minutes. I’ve never tried a stronger protein.



It did at 1st, I used to look like I had a mullet for awhile there (including back when I was flat-ironing nearly 24/7).

As I shifted to just wearing wash n gos, my longer nape hair shrank much more than the front or middle. So I had to re-adjust again.

Now that my hair is retaining more length it's just another matter of getting used to differences in length. My nape hair doesn't shrink as much as it used to, but it's not quite mullet territory.

Maybe trying lighter protein treatments, between major washes, to steadily build strand strength. The Aphogee is a bit too strong, if I'm not using direct heat on my hair. There are 2 protein treatments I found that help w/out causing protein overload.

Light Protein Treatment:
Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening deep conditioner (curly girl friendly)

Moderate Protein:
Silicon Mix Bambu Nutritive Hair Treatment


----------



## GettingKinky

So Thursday morning I washed my hair. I LCO’d and put my hair in a high pony tail. I made 2 big twists in the ponytail and wrapped them around the base to make a bun. This evening I took my hair down and it’s an OK looking stretched wash and go. Some of it is quite frizzy and undefined. 

Next time I’ll use gel. Maybe I’ve found a way to wear my hair to work while I stretch.  That would be awesome.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today’s combo
- KCKT
- shealoe
- wetline extreme

I’m letting it dry completely loose. Let the shrinkage begin!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried to embrace my shrinkage but clearly I need a haircut to shape things up. DH called me Sideshow BoB.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I tried to embrace my shrinkage but clearly I need a haircut to shape things up. DH called me Sideshow BoB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444415



I think you could get away with a little self trimming and still have a nice shape. Kind of along the lines of this


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I think you could get away with a little self trimming and still have a nice shape. Kind of along the lines of this



I’ve been tempted to trim it myself. I may do it.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I tried to embrace my shrinkage but clearly I need a haircut to shape things up. DH called me Sideshow BoB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444415


Hey have you tried shingling or finger coiling? I find these give me a more uniformed look. Now granted I have more shrinkage but I do like uniformed look I receive.


----------



## Coilystep

I wash this morning and I styled with the mane choice coolaid line. I shingled/finger coiled.


----------



## OhTall1

I had a formal event to go to last night and just did a regular degular WNG with KCKT and KCCC

View media item 130149


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I tried to embrace my shrinkage but clearly I need a haircut to shape things up. DH called me Sideshow BoB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444415



Noooo! It doesn't look like Sideshow Bob! Maybe try changing up your part? Your hair looks full and healthy.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

All I did today was co-wash+detangle w/ TreSemme Luxurious Moisture, then add in my fav leave-in/gel combo.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I have a section of hair that hangs down an inch or two more than the surrounding hair. Maybe it’s heat damage or maybe my curl pattern is just naturally looser there, I’m not sure. I’m very tempted to cut it match the surroundings.
> 
> Do you ladies cut sections that don’t match their surroundings?



I let my stylist shape my hair up when it was various lengths. The odd shape was impacting my styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I let my stylist shape my hair up when it was various lengths. The odd shape was impacting my styling.


 
Did she cut it when it was curly?  With product or naked?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Did she cut it when it was curly?  With product or naked?



Curly. They ask you come to the salon with your hair how you normally would wear it in a wash and go (or not in a style if you don't do wash and gos). So I had product in it from a day old wash and go. They cut then wash afterwards.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I feel like I'm set on leave-ins now. NYC curls and Mielles Organics Pomegranate and Honey.

Oh and I was yesterday years old when I realized UFD Curl Magic is actually called curly magic. Oops.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Today's Wash n Go

I washed w/ TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo, followed by Cantu's TXTR Treat Moisture mask. Sectioned my hair and added Cantu Coconut Curling Cream underneath the green (Aloe version of) Wetline Extreme gel. I air-dried my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

Going to take a break with my hair for a little bit. I’m going to Brazil in July and need to try out a low maintenance cute protective style. I want to try out some crotchet goddess/mermaid locs to see if I like them so I’m getting my hair done on Saturday. If they end up doing good I will get them again in July. Hopefully I should get some good growth over the next few months and my wash n gos get a tad bit more hang time .


----------



## Theresamonet

Evan Joseph made a post on IG the other day talking crap about Wetline Gel. Basically saying that it causes buildup, and we shouldn’t be using any gel that costs $4.99...  I’ve been thinking this over for a few days. I don’t know if Wetline and equivalent gels are legitimately problematic or if this is just snobbery.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> Evan Joseph made a post on IG the other day talking crap about Wetline Gel. Basically saying that it causes buildup, and we shouldn’t be using any gel that costs $4.99...  I’ve been thinking this over for a few days. I don’t know if Wetline and equivalent gels are legitimately problematic or if this is just snobbery.



I haven’t decided about wetline for my wash and goes, but I LOVE it for slicking down my buns.


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> Evan Joseph made a post on IG the other day talking crap about Wetline Gel. Basically saying that it causes buildup, and we shouldn’t be using any gel that costs $4.99...  I’ve been thinking this over for a few days. I don’t know if Wetline and equivalent gels are legitimately problematic or if this is just snobbery.


Definitely snobbery. He made similar posts about other things and when people ask for further explanations or stated they didn't have the problems he cited, his responses was always dismissive.


----------



## Theresamonet

water_n_oil said:


> Definitely snobbery. He made similar posts about other things and when people ask for further explanations or stated they didn't have the problems he cited, his responses was always dismissive.



Yeah, he comes across very snooty and A-hole like sometimes. Condemning products for, seemingly, no other reason than that they are inexpensive. I don’t like they way he responds to commenters either. 

I will say that when I wash Wetline out it doesn’t just desintergrate upon contact with water. It takes some rinsing. It’s a thicker, heavier gel. But I’ve been using cleansing creams only for a few months now and have no build up issues... so far. I don’t think a product taking longer to remove means it’s caused buildup, if you CAN still remove it without shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I first apply my gel, I love the way my hair looks. If I could get it to dry that way I’d be set. Maybe I need a hooded dryer. But I don’t have a place to store one.


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, he comes across very snooty and A-hole like sometimes. Condemning products for, seemingly, no other reason than that they are inexpensive. I don’t like they way he responds to commenters either.
> 
> I will say that when I wash Wetline out it doesn’t just desintergrate upon contact with water. It takes some rinsing. It’s a thicker, heavier gel. But I’ve been using cleansing creams only for a few months now and have no build up issues... so far. I don’t think a product taking longer to remove means it’s caused buildup, if you CAN still remove it without shampoo.


Definitely. I stopped using the wetline because I found it drying but that's not a result of being cheap. Eco JBCO & Flax for example is mega cheap but super moisturizing for me. Neither gels caused buildup and I am very prone to buildup.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> When I first apply my gel, I love the way my hair looks. If I could get it to dry that way I’d be set. Maybe I need a hooded dryer. But I don’t have a place to store one.


A hooded dryer can definitely help that. I store mine under my bed. Would that be an option for you? It's a simple table top one.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> Today's Wash n Go
> 
> I washed w/ TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo, followed by Cantu's TXTR Treat Moisture mask. Sectioned my hair and added Cantu Coconut Curling Cream underneath the green (Aloe version of) Wetline Extreme gel. I air-dried my hair.



I forgot to post yesterday's  wash n go. (I'm on day 2). 

Anyways, everything is the same. Except, this time I used TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream as my leave-in. The application was smooth and the products mesh well together. 

I  just don't like how it separates my curls. I prefer my curls clumped, not stringy; otherwise, it becomes too tangled. I was tempted to wash my hair again. But, I decided to see if it refreshes well.... 

Yeah issa no... 
I had to use too much, of the Wetline, to get it to look somewhat ok to me.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> A hooded dryer can definitely help that. I store mine under my bed. Would that be an option for you? It's a simple table top one.



If I could fit a dryer under the bed that would be great, but I don’t think my bed frame is tall enough.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Definitely. I stopped using the wetline because I found it drying but that's not a result of being cheap. Eco JBCO & Flax for example is mega cheap but super moisturizing for me. Neither gels caused buildup and I am very prone to buildup.



What do you use under your gel? I think I want to stop using KCCC I find it hard to apply because it’s a bit thin and it’s pricy.  If wetline doesn’t work out for me maybe I’ll try the ECO JCBO & flax.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> What do you use under your gel? I think I want to stop using KCCC I find it hard to apply because it’s a bit thin and it’s pricy.  If wetline doesn’t work out for me maybe I’ll try the ECO JCBO & flax.



Typically a butter or oil these days. I don't care for most leave in conditioners. Eco Pink is another favorite.


----------



## Theresamonet

This was my wash n go from last week. I used the Wetline/TGIN leave in again. This time I did it in the shower on completely soaking hair cause I was pressed for time (I normally style out of the shower rewetting with a spray bottle). The result was that my curls were tighter, more defined, and stayed moisturized way longer. It was really shrunken though, I had to stretch it with the blow dryer. It also took longer to dry, as you would imagine. This might be my go to way of styling, since I liked the way it looked all throughout the week and it was quicker to do. I think it looked better in person than this picture shows, but here it is:


----------



## uofmpanther

I'm still doing wash n' gos. I just haven't been on LHCF for awhile. I am having two problems though.
(1) I need a haircut. My hair currently has no shape and I know it will look better in a heart shape (that's what I used to have). I'm afraid to have just anyone cut it and I don't know how to find someone who isn't booked out till Aug. (I'm in Michigan).

(2) I love my EcoStyler Olive Oil gel, but it is so finnicky with leave-ins. I don't want to buy any more products because I have too many, so I need to figure out which products I already have will work well with it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I LOVE it @Theresamonet


----------



## GettingKinky

I just need to stick to letting my hair air dry in ponytails. It retains moisture better, doesn’t shrink as much and I don’t look like I’m in desperate need of a haircut.  My hair even has some movement. Why did I fool around with loose air drying and blow drying?

I used KCKT, shealoe, and wetline


----------



## GettingKinky

I LOVE my hair today!!! I’m so happy.  

I’ve known for a year and a half that I like my results when I dry my hair in ponytails. Why did I try to change my technique???  And from my old notes I knew that I liked wetline gel. And I love that  wetline comes in a squeeze container. That’s soooo much easier than scooping out of a jar. But this gel only gets me 2 day hair after that the frizz takes over. I’m going to see if they make it with a firmer hold. 

Of course if I didn’t have to dry in ponytails I could have good hair on day 1, the ponytails are not the best look. This is the thinking that probably got me off track.


----------



## OhTall1

Theresamonet said:


> I think it looked better in person than this picture shows


I hate when that happens.  It's like my phone lacks the technology to capture the true fabulousness of my hair.


----------



## Theresamonet

OhTall1 said:


> I hate when that happens.  It's like my phone lacks the technology to capture the true fabulousness of my hair.



Basically.  My photos don’t show the same curl definition that is present in really life. I guess I need a phone upgrade. Lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i got the best wash and go ever. I used edens body works curl defining cream and eco style crystal. Soft and defined.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I LOVE my hair today!!! I’m so happy.
> 
> I’ve known for a year and a half that I like my results when I dry my hair in ponytails. Why did I try to change my technique???  And from my old notes I knew that I liked wetline gel. And I love that  wetline comes in a squeeze container. That’s soooo much easier than scooping out of a jar. But this gel only gets me 2 day hair after that the frizz takes over. I’m going to see if they make it with a firmer hold.
> 
> Of course if I didn’t have to dry in ponytails I could have good hair on day 1, the ponytails are not the best look. This is the thinking that probably got me off track.



I’m so happy you finally got a result that you like!


----------



## Coilystep

Kccc and kckt 2nd day hair. Feeling pretty today.


----------



## faithVA

Theresamonet said:


> This was my wash n go from last week. I used the Wetline/TGIN leave in again. This time I did it in the shower on completely soaking hair cause I was pressed for time (I normally style out of the shower rewetting with a spray bottle). The result was that my curls were tighter, more defined, and stayed moisturized way longer. It was really shrunken though, I had to stretch it with the blow dryer. It also took longer to dry, as you would imagine. This might be my go to way of styling, since I liked the way it looked all throughout the week and it was quicker to do. I think it looked better in person than this picture shows, but here it is:
> 
> View attachment 444715


It looks great in the picture so if it looks better in person it must look fabulous.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I LOVE my hair today!!! I’m so happy.
> 
> I’ve known for a year and a half that I like my results when I dry my hair in ponytails. Why did I try to change my technique???  And from my old notes I knew that I liked wetline gel. And I love that  wetline comes in a squeeze container. That’s soooo much easier than scooping out of a jar. But this gel only gets me 2 day hair after that the frizz takes over. I’m going to see if they make it with a firmer hold.
> 
> Of course if I didn’t have to dry in ponytails I could have good hair on day 1, the ponytails are not the best look. This is the thinking that probably got me off track.


 I'm glad you had a good hair day. At least it's a base to start with.


----------



## faithVA

So many successful results today :yay;


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> I’m so happy you finally got a result that you like!



Thanks. I can’t believe how happy I am with the result. I hope I can reproduce it at will.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ladies is this headband too young for me?


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s day 3 and I’m wearing my hair out at work and trying not to be self conscious. It’s getting a little frizzy, but it still has movement and not too much shrinkage. I think I’ll wash it again tomorrow morning and wear it in a ponytail tomorrow.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> It’s day 3 and I’m wearing my hair out at work and trying not to be self conscious. It’s getting a little frizzy, but it still has movement and not too much shrinkage. I think I’ll wash it again tomorrow morning and wear it in a ponytail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 444761


it came out amazing. whatever combo you used its working.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, he comes across very snooty and A-hole like sometimes. Condemning products for, seemingly, no other reason than that they are inexpensive. I don’t like they way he responds to commenters either.
> 
> I will say that when I wash Wetline out it doesn’t just desintergrate upon contact with water. It takes some rinsing. It’s a thicker, heavier gel. But I’ve been using cleansing creams only for a few months now and have no build up issues... so far. I don’t think a product taking longer to remove means it’s caused buildup, if you CAN still remove it without shampoo.



He's nice in person lolol

He could use more tact on social media. He's always working on someone when I'm in there and I can't lie, that dude knows how to work some natural curls. He was doing my ex-cousin's hair during my first appointment and I was amazed when he finished.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ladies is this headband too young for me?View attachment 444749


I don't think so.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It’s day 3 and I’m wearing my hair out at work and trying not to be self conscious. It’s getting a little frizzy, but it still has movement and not too much shrinkage. I think I’ll wash it again tomorrow morning and wear it in a ponytail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 444761


It looks fine. Dont be self conscious unless it turns into an super shrunken fro.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It looks fine. Dont be self conscious unless it turns into an super shrunken fro.



I’m trying not to be, but it keeps getting bigger.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I need a bonnet to wear at night. The silk pillowcase isn’t enough. DH is not going to be a fan.

What do you ladies do with your hair at night.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> It’s day 3 and I’m wearing my hair out at work and trying not to be self conscious. It’s getting a little frizzy, but it still has movement and not too much shrinkage. I think I’ll wash it again tomorrow morning and wear it in a ponytail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 444761



It looks so good!! You have no reason to be self conscious. It doesn’t even look like it needs to be redone yet. I’d wear that until the wheels fall off. Lol.


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> He's nice in person lolol
> 
> He could use more tact on social media. He's always working on someone when I'm in there and I can't lie, that dude knows how to work some natural curls. He was doing my ex-cousin's hair during my first appointment and I was amazed when he finished.



I’d still let his snobby self do my hair.


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I think I need a bonnet to wear at night. The silk pillowcase isn’t enough. DH is not going to be a fan.
> 
> What do you ladies do with your hair at night.



I wear a silk bonnet. My hair looks crazy the next day if I just sleep on my silk pillow case. I need it to be held in place.


----------



## GettingKinky

Theresamonet said:


> It looks so good!! You have no reason to be self conscious. It doesn’t even look like it needs to be redone yet. I’d wear that until the wheels fall off. Lol.



Thanks!  The frizz and dry looking parts don’t really show up in the picture. I think the side of my hair that’s on my silk pillowcase does ok, but the other side rubs on my sheets and gets frizzy. I need to get a bonnet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> I’d still let his snobby self do my hair.



I read the comments under his posts like


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I think I need a bonnet to wear at night. The silk pillowcase isn’t enough. DH is not going to be a fan.
> 
> What do you ladies do with your hair at night.


i put my hair in a low pony with a silk scrunchie and put a silk headband from prettyanntoinets on.
This one


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried something new overnight. Instead of a pineapple I did a low ponytail and covered my hair with a scarf.  I think it did a good job of keeping my hair from drying out, but the low ponytail put a weird crease in my hair. I’m going to Sally’s today to get a bonnet and then I’ll try sleeping with my hair loose in the bonnet. 

I re-washed my hair this morning, but I skipped the baking soda poo and the post conditioner ACV rinse. I just cowashed. I went to work with 2 low ponytails. I’ll see how this works out. I’m getting pretty quick so it didn’t add too much time to my morning routine. Maybe 15-20 minutes. 

I think I’m finally seeing a path to this being my go to hairstyle.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I tried something new overnight. Instead of a pineapple I did a low ponytail and covered my hair with a scarf.  I think it did a good job of keeping my hair from drying out, but the low ponytail put a weird crease in my hair. I’m going to Sally’s today to get a bonnet and then I’ll try sleeping with my hair loose in the bonnet.
> 
> I re-washed my hair this morning, but I skipped the baking soda poo and the post conditioner ACV rinse. I just cowashed. I went to work with 2 low ponytails. I’ll see how this works out. I’m getting pretty quick so it didn’t add too much time to my morning routine. Maybe 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I think I’m finally seeing a path to this being my go to hairstyle.


To get rid of the crease i usually take the scrunchie off and shake it out right after my shower. Literally I get out and take off the scrunchie. The hair is still moist from the shower and the steam so it bounces back to life.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

also @GettingKinky  if u have a prob with dryness and dont wanna mess up ur hair u can try a refresher spray. Curls makes a good one but there are a few companies that make it. Either that or a spray leave in. It would also get rid of the bends and dents the scrunchie makes.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Great vid about layering products for longer lasting wash and goes


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> also @GettingKinky  if u have a prob with dryness and dont wanna mess up ur hair u can try a refresher spray. Curls makes a good one but there are a few companies that make it. Either that or a spray leave in. It would also get rid of the bends and dents the scrunchie makes.



I have the Curls moisturizer spray. I need to give it another try. Last time I used it my hair felt sticky. I’m not sure I’m a fan of glycerin. Im thinking of getting an oil sheen spray. I think my hair may look dry but not actually be dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

My ponytails we’re past my shoulder when I left home this morning. But when they dry in the ponytail they shrink pretty uniformly.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I have the Curls moisturizer spray. I need to give it another try.* Last time I used it my hair felt sticky.* I’m not sure I’m a fan of glycerin.* Im thinking of getting an oil sheen spray.* I think my hair may look dry but not actually be dry.


Maybe u used too much. are u low po? 

ORS makes a great oil sheen spray


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Maybe u used too much. are u low po?
> 
> ORS makes a great oil sheen spray



I think I’m high porosity. I still have a full bottle of the CURLS spray so I’m sure I’ll try it again at some point.

I’ll look for the ORS spray when I’m at Sally’s today.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m high porosity. I still have a full bottle of the CURLS spray so I’m sure I’ll try it again at some point.


yeah its really about trial and error. What may work for some...


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m high porosity. I still have a full bottle of the CURLS spray so I’m sure I’ll try it again at some point.
> 
> I’ll look for the ORS spray when I’m at Sally’s today.


Maybe try wetting your hands a bit and spraying it in your hands and now directly on your hair. You may need very little as @VictoriousBrownFlower suggested.


----------



## GettingKinky

My cowashing results weren’t quite as good as my results from cleansing with baking soda. The cleansing step doesn’t add much time so I think I just always do it. My hair is pretty big today, but I’m still wearing it out. I just have to ignore the double takes I’m getting from my coworkers. They’ll get used to it eventually. 

The satin bonnet I slept in kept my hair from getting frizzy, but I was hot. I’m going to look for a silk one.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> My cowashing results weren’t quite as good as my results from cleansing with baking soda. The cleansing step doesn’t add much time so I think I just always do it. My hair is pretty big today, but I’m still wearing it out. I just have to ignore the double takes I’m getting from my coworkers. They’ll get used to it eventually.
> 
> The satin bonnet I slept in kept my hair from getting frizzy, but I was hot. I’m going to look for a silk one.


you can mix the baking soda with the co wash con in ur hand and do both.... it'll be like a clarifying co wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

How long do you ladies spend smoothing in your gel? I think I need to spend more time on that part of my routine.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried to refresh my hair last night. I misted it with water and then added my shealoe mixture. 

That was not the move. It shrunk up very unevenly and today it’s in a ponytail.  Before I put it in the ponytail is used my CURLS moisturizer and styling cream. It looks kind of shiny. Maybe there is a place for these products. I’m going to wash again tomorrow. 

There is so much to learn about this style.


----------



## GettingKinky

I took my ponytail down and my hair is so moisturized and it looks good again. Maybe the CURLS products will work for me. I sprayed the moisturizer in my hands and then put it on my hair. Thanks for that suggestion @faithVA

Maybe glycerin does work with my hair. I can even touch my hair and it doesn’t frizz.  Maybe I won’t wash tomorrow. I may put it off until Sunday.

I’m so obsessed with my hair now that I think I’m close to having this style down. Forgive me for all the rambling posts.


----------



## GettingKinky

Now that I’ve determined that I have time to wash my hair in the morning before work without being too late, and that I’m willing to wear my hair to work in 2 low ponytail, I’m going to try and wash my hair every 3-4 days My plan is to wear it out every day except wash days. 

And I don’t think I need a DevaCut at the moment, but I do need a good trim.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair dried out out so quickly after this wash. My day 2 hair is really dry. I’m not sure if it’s because I used a protein conditioner instead of Kenra mousturizing conditoner or if I need to use a real shampoo to remove the shea butter from my hair.

I think tomorrow I’ll use my baking soda wash and Kenra and see what happens.


----------



## uofmpanther

I finally got the courage to cut my hair. The left side came out great. The right side is jagged because I got scissor happy and didn't go Curl by Curl.  I'm still glad I did it because my hair now has volume and it looks better. I just need to grow out the right a little and reshape.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I decided to clarify my hair w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, then use Giovanni Nutrafix as a protein treatment, followed by SheaMoisture's Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil d/c.

 I used my turbie twist to dampen my hair. I sprayed Palmer's Natural Fusions Mallow Root leave-in spray on each section, followed by Wetline Xtreme (clear) gel. I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m loving my hair today. It’s either the Kenra conditioner or the fact that I used a TON of wetline. 

Next wash I’ll have to try aphogee with a TON of wetline and see what happens.


----------



## GettingKinky

Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck. 

And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck.
> 
> And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.


I've seen it in Target and Walmart before.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck.
> 
> And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.


 I have only ever used the clear one so I cannot speak on the difference.


----------



## ckisland

Did a wash n'go today  using CR Honey and EBW Hyrdation serum. I don't know how moisturizing the Honey is for my hair honestly. But this serum is the bomb!!!! It gives hold like a gel for me. I love it!


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck.
> 
> And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.



I don’t think there is truly a difference in performance, but whenever I use the blue, I find blue gelled clumps in my hair. I prefer the clear.


----------



## faithVA

Coilystep said:


> I've seen it in Target and Walmart before.


I've seen it in Sallys


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I've seen it in Sallys



I tried Sallys and they only had the generic version. I decided not to get that. I’ll try target this weekend.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck.
> 
> And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.



Target had the 17oz for around $3. You can get a 33oz tub for the about same price at Walmart.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> Target had the 17oz for around $3. You can get a 33oz tub for the about same price at Walmart.



All of that is so much better than Amazon. They sell 35oz for $17. It’s all way cheaper than KCCC, but given how much I use I want to get it for as little as possible.


----------



## water_n_oil

Cowashed tonight and decided to try a 'braid & go' via Ina90skindofworld on IG. Eager to see how it will turn out. My hair takes 8000 years to dry so I probably won't post results until Wednesday.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Used kcnt and kc coiling custard. Not bad. It's a little too curly. I feel like there's a fine line between perfectly defined and jheri curl.

I'm going into faux locs on Friday so this will be the last wng for about a month.


----------



## Coilystep

My cousin is a stylist and she does my dye for me. Usually I just let her do cornrows or a roller set. Yesterday did my color anda deep conditioning. We went the  beauty supply next door and I grabbed some design essentials almond avocado leave and the black caster/flax seed eco (I’m not a fan of eco but this store was lacking in selection as far as gels went). I walked my cousin through doing a wash n go and she did a great job I’m pleased with her results. Now when she does my color she can do my wash n go


----------



## Coilystep

Coilystep said:


> My cousin is a stylist and she does my dye for me. Usually I just let her do cornrows or a roller set. Yesterday did my color anda deep conditioning. We went the  beauty supply next door and I grabbed some design essentials almond avocado leave and the black caster/flax seed eco (I’m not a fan of eco but this store was lacking in selection as far as gels went). I walked my cousin through doing a wash n go and she did a great job I’m pleased with her results. Now when she does my color she can do my wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Used kcnt and kc coiling custard. Not bad. It's a little too curly. I feel like there's a fine line between perfectly defined and jheri curl.
> 
> I'm going into faux locs on Friday so this will be the last wng for about a month.



I feel the same way about KCCC. The curls are very well defined, but they look almost greasy, at least on day one.


----------



## GettingKinky

It is unrealistic that I want my wash and go hair to be shiny?  Even when my hair is moisturized, it looks dry.

When it’s flat ironed it’s super shiny, I would love to have that shine when it’s curly. I tried oil sheen spray, but that didn’t really make a difference.  

I’m guessing it just doesn’t reflect light well. When I’m in dim light, my hair looks great, but in bright light it looks dull. I probably just need to get used to it.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Where can I buy wetline gel on the ground?  I’ve been getting it from amazon, but that’s way overpriced.  I’ve tried the grocery store and Rite-aid and so far no luck.
> 
> And does anyone know the difference between the blue and the clear wetline?  I have an old jar of the blue one.



Besides Target and Walmart, I know it's also sold in CVS. 

I asked a Spanish person the difference w/ the varieties. She said the Spanish labels have more details. The green is aloe vera, blue is oil, and the clear is just the regular gel. It's a Mexican product, so I guess they forgot to add the details in English.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Besides Target and Walmart, I know it's also sold in CVS.
> 
> I asked a Spanish person the difference w/ the varieties. She said the Spanish labels have more details. The green is aloe vera, blue is oil, and the clear is just the regular gel. It's a Mexican product, so I guess they forgot to add the details in English.



Interesting. I have the clear version and it says it has aloe vera. It also says it has UV protection.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting. I have the clear version and it says it has aloe vera. It also says it has UV protection.


 
They all say aloe vera w/ UV protection. I guess the green (aloe vera) has a different formulation because it definitely doesn't work the same as clear w/ all of my leave-ins.

I haven't tried the blue one, yet.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ckisland said:


> Did a wash n'go today  using CR Honey and EBW Hyrdation serum. I don't know how moisturizing the Honey is for my hair honestly. But this serum is the bomb!!!! It gives hold like a gel for me. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 444975 View attachment 444977 View attachment 444979


Wow!!!! ur hair looks great!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 444993 View attachment 444989 View attachment 444991


It looks great @Coilystep . Did u used the rake method instead of shingling? It came out awesome!!!! You have like no shrinkage with this wash and go


----------



## Coilystep

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> It looks great @Coilystep . Did u used the rake method instead of shingling? It came out awesome!!!! You have like no shrinkage with this wash and go


I had her rake it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have such a hard time keeping my hands out of my hair while it’s drying. I have a compulsive need to  check on my curls by touching them.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 2 and my hair is a little dry. I think shealoe doesn’t work so well when I apply it to really wet hair. On the weekends I let my hair air dry a bit before I apply it. 

Maybe next week I’ll t-shirt dry my hair a little before I put the shealoe on. 

I’m still wearing my hair out even though I’m not 100% happy with it.


----------



## water_n_oil

Results of the braid & go. Used my diy shea grease down the length of my hair and Lusti Olive Oil Gel to define the bottom half.


----------



## GettingKinky

I LOVE it @water_n_oil


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 3. It’s starting to get frizzy (the frizz doesn’t show in the picture), but I’m wearing it to work. I think I’m over the hump of being self conscious.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Day 3. It’s starting to get frizzy (the frizz doesn’t show in the picture), but I’m wearing it to work. I think I’m over the hump of being self conscious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445145


It looks good. It will just get better and better


----------



## water_n_oil

Looks great to me @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It looks good. It will just get better and better



I’m going to wash it tomorrow. I’m going to try and stick to a wash every 3 days schedule. For some reason the picture doesn’t show the frizz. I probably need a flash to for it to show up. I had to pin the edges back because my face was framed with frizz when I woke up.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Day 3. It’s starting to get frizzy (the frizz doesn’t show in the picture), but I’m wearing it to work. I think I’m over the hump of being self conscious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445145



Looks good to me too!


----------



## GettingKinky

I slept with my hair in 2 loose braids last night. The stretch is really nice, but the curl pattern is all messed up.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got the huge tub of wetline for $3.50 at CVS. That much from amazon would have been $9.  Amazon is convenient, but not cost effective.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I wanted to extend my wash n go 4 days. My scalp protested w/ itching .

So I used Cantu ACV Root Rinse (w/ tea tree oil), followed by (what I consider a light protein treatment) HE Argan Oil of Morocco conditioner. I detangled my hair w/ HE Smooth (Rose Hips + Jojoba Oil) conditioner, then added a little of the conditioner, to rinse out. 
I spritzed, Uncle Funky's Daughter Defunk, to soothe my scalp & help prevent hair loss.
I kept my hair split down the middle to apply Camille Rose Naturals Honey leave-in, then Wetline Xtreme (clear) gel to each side until it looked cohesive.


----------



## GettingKinky

Is the DevaCurl towel worth it or should I just use a t-shirt?


----------



## GettingKinky

Another frizzy day 3. I think being outside all day yesterday was the culprit. Or maybe I played with it too much. Or maybe the shea pudding I tried or maybe the conditioner I used. The possibilities are endless.

I was just thinking how much I really don’t like it today and then one of my coworkers just said that she really likes my hair like this and thinks it’s pretty.

I’m definitely washing tomorrow.


----------



## water_n_oil

Ohemgeeee, tried a shea and oil wng as I haven't done one in a long time. I used to legit only use shea, oil, and black soap in my routine so I wanted to test it out before I started buying things again. It actually came out great! Will take pics once I feel more awake lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Is the DevaCurl towel worth it or should I just use a t-shirt?



I vote t shirt


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Is the DevaCurl towel worth it or should I just use a t-shirt?



Just use a t-shirt.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Welp that day 4 wash n go is done!

 It's too hot today!!! 

So this afternoon I washed my hair with TreSemme Luxurious Moisture shampoo. Next I used Aussie Smooth 3 Min. Miracle as my d/c. Followed by Aussie Smooth conditioner to detangle my hair. 

I decided not to experiment, then I went w/ Cantu Coconut curling cream as my leave-in. And Wetline Xtreme (clear) as my styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil

The very back is still wet but the part pictured is 100% dry. I should really get a blow dryer & diffuser. I used my shea grease and Obia curl custard over it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@water_n_oil your hair looks great! How long is your hair? I would love for my hair to still be that long after it dries.


----------



## GettingKinky

I switched things up today. 

Instead of washing with baking soda and conditioning with Kenra, I used SM coconut & hibiscus shampoo and conditioner. I skipped my ACV rinse. 

Then I used my standard products 

KCKT
Dry a bit with a t-shirt
Shea pudding
Wetline gel

It’s finishing drying in 2 low ponytails. I can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> @water_n_oil your hair looks great! How long is your hair? I would love for my hair to still be that long after it dries.


BSL stretched. I wear a scarf immediately after applying products to keep the hair more stretched. Usually I do that overnight but I also sat under the dryer for around 45min this time.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> BSL stretched. I wear a scarf immediately after applying products to keep the hair more stretched. Usually I do that overnight but I also sat under the dryer for around 45min this time.



I try to stretch by letting my hair dry in low ponytails. But the ponytails shrink from shoulder length to chin length as they dry. Oh well I don’t see myself getting up early enough to dry my hair before I go to work, so I’ll have to live with the shrinkage.


----------



## GettingKinky

Why is the left side of my hair always more frizzy and less defined than the right side?

Next wash day I’m really going to focus on that side and make sure it gets a lot of product.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm still working figuring out the cause of my recent breakage. I decided to scale down on the heavier products.

This morning I washed with TreSemme Lux. Moist. shampoo, and conditioned with it's accompanying conditioner. I kept my hair in 2 sections and dampened it w/ my Turbie Twist. 

I decided to try out my in-between wash day moisturizers. 

1st: I sprayed Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer.
2nd: I used The Mane Choice Trop. Moringa Endless Moist. Restorative Spray.
3rd: I spritzed OGX Orchid Oil as a sealant.

I just used Wetline Xtreme (clear) gel as my styler, and I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Coilystep

Day two with DE avocado leave in and wetline Xtreme


----------



## ckisland

I got my order from Target in time to do my hair before work! I used the new EBW Scalp Cleanser, and it might be pretty great LOL! My scalp felt airy after I rinsed it out. I think did a quick condition with the EBW Split End DC. This line is so not for the protein sensitive. Your hair will be hard as a rock!! I then used CR Honey as a leave-in under Eco Style gel. I diffused to probably 70% dry.

I finally experienced weighed down hair  . The Honey is so thick and gets so hot in your hands. I thought that it wasn't moisturizing at first, but I didn't realize how drying the EBW Hydration Serum is on it's own.


----------



## water_n_oil

Let me put this challenge back in my siggie since I'm back on team wng now lol. I think may redo my hair every 5 days. I just have to allow myself a window to thoroughly detangle and keep applying products the same way. Going to do the next one with the Lusti Olive Oil gel but make a custard with it. I loved doing that with Eco and the Obia is literally just a gel with added oils in the same way (inferring that based on the ingredients). 

Recipe if you're curious (she has an updated version as well):


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is HUGE and frizzy today. I feel extremely self conscious, but I’m leaving it out. I don’t want to wash every 2 days. I need to learn how to tame my day 3 hair, or how to love it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried to refresh my curls last night

One one side I used curls lavish + curls creme brule 

On the other side I used my homemade shea pudding. 

The side with the curls products felt really nice, and the shea pudding made my hair look moisturized. But both sides stayed frizzy and not well defined.   I’m guessing water would help, but then I’ll have to deal with shrinkage again. 

I have to figure this out. Washing every 3 days is going to get old fast.


----------



## GettingKinky

Instead of 2 ponytails, I got a banana clip and I’m drying my hair this way.  It’s about 50% dry in this picture. It still has a lot of shrinking to do.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I co-washed/detangled w/ V05 Anti-Frizz conditioner. Left my hair in 2 sections, then applied The Mane Choice TM Endless Moisture Restorative Spray as my leave-in. I followed that up with the accompanying Braid Out Glaze. 

I only did this today to keep on schedule w/ washing & detangling. Otherwise, I might end up doing my hair for an event tomorrow (only if this 1 doesn't turn out well).


----------



## GettingKinky

Have you ladies heard of “squish to condish”?  It’s a way of rinsing the conditioner out of your hair by squishing in handfuls of water. It’s supposed to be excellent for getting moisture into your hair. 

I’m going to try it when I wash my hair on Monday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Have you ladies heard of “squish to condish”?  It’s a way of rinsing the conditioner out of your hair by squishing in handfuls of water. It’s supposed to be excellent for getting moisture into your hair.
> 
> I’m going to try it when I wash my hair on Monday.



Yes! This is what I use in my hair during the d/c + conditioning part of my wash day. I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Yes! This is what I use in my hair during the d/c + conditioning part of my wash day. I hope it works out well for you!



Does it take a long time?  Do you still use a leave-in conditioner?  Do you think this process makes your hair more moisturized?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Does it take a long time?  Do you still use a leave-in conditioner?  Do you think this process makes your hair more moisturized?



That depends on how much hair you have, I have low density, thin hair. (I say use sections to make it more efficient.) So the process is relatively quick for me. Also the more you get used to this method the quicker it becomes for you.

I still use leave-in occasionally, it depends the products I'm using that day.

I believe it does for me. I remember how much less moisturized my hair used to be, before I found out about the "squish to condish" method. I'm not trying to go back to that.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @Shadow_Lace I can’t wait to see if it makes a difference.

I found this article that explains why it works

http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2018/08/conditioning-technique-squish-to.html?m=1


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Have you ladies heard of “squish to condish”?  It’s a way of rinsing the conditioner out of your hair by squishing in handfuls of water. It’s supposed to be excellent for getting moisture into your hair.
> 
> I’m going to try it when I wash my hair on Monday.


I love that method. I learned about it on /r/curly. I don't do it it all the time though.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> I love that method. I learned about it on /r/curly. I don't do it it all the time though.



Is it too much hassle to do all the time?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Is it too much hassle to do all the time?


Not really. I just get more shrinkage with it.


----------



## discodumpling

I did a no gel wng todayand I'm really impressed with my day 1 hair! 
I know I'm late to the Mielle bandwagon but I have arrived. I generally wait a year or more while other folks try and review the product. these products had mixed reviews and I went ahead and purchased anyway. 

So after a wash and DC ( I'm coming out if a week long blowout) I used Mielles Pomegranate Honey Leave in and  curling custard. Whew Chile! I didn't need my usual layer of Eco to lay it down! Definition, moisture, softness all the things that we need for a successful wng! 
It's a bit tacky cause I'm heavy handed. But I'm loving my curls and my snap back after a week of straight hair! 
Ladies your hair can thrive in wng styles! I'm back to APL and I know its cause I leave my hair alone for the most part!


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Not really. I just get more shrinkage with it.



Interesting. I would have thought that more moisture would mean more hang time.


----------



## GettingKinky

Last time I used Mielle avocado moisture milk in my wash and go it came out so heavy and stiff, but that was before I had a good technique. Maybe I’ll try again or maybe I should leave well enough alone.


----------



## Napp

Its been a while since I've posted pictures of my hair in a wash n go. I've been trying different product combos and I noticed a lot of differences in what results I get







Cream stylers dry very quickly,less shrinkage (surprisingly) and give me great Day one volume but they only last a day or two. Before they look crazy. My hair cut looks best with cream stylers.

Wetline gel gives me the maximum control and curl elongation. It also can be a bit drying depending on what leave in I use. Gives me helmet curls which I like sometimes or when I want very long lasting curls. Tends to flake on me after a few days wear though.

Mousse was very surprising because I didn't think it would really define my curl pattern. Used with a leave in I got really nice results. Although like cream stylers, did not give me much hold (although I have not used hard hold mousse) Also has a tendency to frizz very quickly, even on day one.

Flaxseed gel is my current favorite. I never thought I'd like another gel than wetline. It gives me multi day hair but my hair is soft, touchable and doesn't flake. It doesn't give me all the hold I need in certain areas though such as the roots of my crown and around my edges. In those areas, wetline still reigns supreme. 

Happy Wash n Going!


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @Napp 
This is a great post it’s so informative.  I really like the cream styler look. I’ve never tried one before which one did you use?   Wetline is my favorite, I don’t get crunchy hair with it but I use a ton of KCKT under it, and my hair is soaking wet when when I apply it.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @Napp
> This is a great post it’s so informative.  I really like the cream styler look. I’ve never tried one before which one did you use?   Wetline is my favorite, I don’t get crunchy hair with it but I use a ton of KCKT under it, and my hair is soaking wet when when I apply it.



I used Novex My curls movie star leave in or butter leave in. I would like to try the super shiny leave in in their line to see if I can get more shine. I think it would also work better if a mousse is added for additional hold.

It depends on what I leave in. KCKT works horribly on my hair. It sits on my strands makes it so dull lol different strokes for different folks


----------



## GettingKinky

I know my hair will never look like this, her curls are looser than mine and I can’t imagine my hair being this long after shrinkage, but I would love to have her head of hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

3rd day hair still eludes me :-(


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> 3rd day hair still eludes me :-(


What is your process?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I know my hair will never look like this, her curls are looser than mine and I can’t imagine my hair being this long after shrinkage, but I would love to have her head of hair.


I feel like my hair would need to be WL or longer to be like that after shrinkage smh lol. Even when my hair was MBL it still shrinks to my shoulders.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> What is your process?



I pineapple at night and then let it down in the morning. 

Whenever I try to add product (leave in conditioner, moisturizer, shea butter) or water to my hair, it just frizzes up and gets even more undefined.


----------



## discodumpling

GettingKinky said:


> I pineapple at night and then let it down in the morning.
> 
> Whenever I try to add product (leave in conditioner, moisturizer, shea butter) or water to my hair, it just frizzes up and gets even more undefined.


You shouldn't have to add additional products after the initial wash imho. Especially water based products. Try a serum to tame your hair in the mornings.


----------



## GGsKin

@GettingKinky how do you apply your leave-in and gel? Are you using large/ small sections? Smoothing/ raking, or even twirling /shingling?


----------



## GettingKinky

GGsKin said:


> @GettingKinky how do you apply your leave-in and gel? Are you using large/ small sections? Smoothing/ raking, or even twirling /shingling?



I add my products in 4 sections. I rake and smooth.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> I add my products in 4 sections. I rake and smooth.



I was very successful with multiple day hair by using much smaller sections. So once divided into 4, I would just take smaller sections from the quadrant and smooth my gel thoroughly to my gently stretched strands, root to ends. This should help your definition last longer, without ending up completely frizzy by day 2 or 3.


----------



## discodumpling

I redid my wng this morning and yeah...I'm loving these Mielle products! 
I was only heavy handed with the Leavein today and tried to be even and balanced with the curling custard application. I'll have to practice mindfull application until I get the hang of this flex like gel. 
Anyway I'm loving my day 1 hair. It's not flat and noodle like as per usual. I don't have to wait 2-3 days for voluminous hair! My curls are soft, movable and defined. All the things I desire for a wng! I'm excited to use these products going forward.


----------



## water_n_oil

Made a custard with the lusti gel this morning but that seemed to take away from the hold and there was loads of frizz. I ended up layering the Obia over it so that it wouldn't be a total fail. Sitting under the dryer for 5000 hours until my hair is dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I tried squish to condish with my SM conditioner and I did my best to squish in my KCKT and my gel. Now I’ll just have to see if my hair seems more moisturized than usual.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I go to work with damp hair, I’m so cold all day. I wonder if I should wash my hair at night. Do any of you wash your hair at night and sleep with wet hair?


----------



## OhTall1

GettingKinky said:


> Do any of you wash your hair at night and sleep with wet hair?


For my mid week wash, I wash at night and dry until it's still only about 20% damp.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> When I go to work with damp hair, I’m so cold all day. I wonder if I should wash my hair at night. Do any of you wash your hair at night and sleep with wet hair?


I do mine at night the large majority of the time. I air dry as much as a can prior to doing a pineapple with my scarf.


----------



## waff

great thread! I have been a reader from distance for a while, and I decided to comment lol

I have been a straight hair natural for the last couple years, however in the last few months I have been hitting the gym regularly, so straight hair is unrealistic for everyday. I have been experimenting with curly styles, including wash n gos. The first few months I had a lot of fails lol But I think I finally have a routine that "hopefully" will work for long term.

I do not know what my curl pattern is or what my hair type is, I will say that it's fine and medium density. Since it has been heat styled every week for years, my curl pattern is altered so I have different textures.

Currently: I wash twice a week, I tried stretching the wash n go for a week, but by day 4 my hair is matted up and detangling is a royal pain in the butt. Especially that the new growth is much thicker than the rest of my hair who was heat styled regularly for years. It feels like I am transitioning all over again *sigh*.

-Shampoo: Agave smoothing shampoo for weekend washes, and Cantu Shea butter shampoo for midweek washes.
-Conditioner: Aussie moist condish and Aussie 3 min miracle: I combine both to help me detangle.
-Deep conditioner: still looking for something to rock my world, I am waiting on Mielle babassu in the mail and hopefully my hair loves it lol
Styling: I am still playing around with this one, Yesterday I styled my hair with shingling and smoothing my hair with the denman brush, and it gave me the best results so far. It took me 2 hours to do my whole head but the result was amazing. It clumped my hair so well and I got the most definition with the least frizz so far. 2nd day hair was even better since it got bigger. Let's see how it lasts throughout the week though.

Products for styling:
- Shea moisture JBCO leave in *shock* I hated everything SM in the past, but I wanted to give this one more try with a different set of products, and it seems to work great for me so far. I am not sure what's different this time because I remember hating it in the past lol
- Cantu curl activator cream: I use SO much of this to help clump the hair, good that it's only 5.99.
- Eco styler Olive Oil: I hated this in the past as well since it flaked on me no matter what, but it seems to work so well on top of the SM JBCO combined with the Cantu curly activator.

One thing I HATE about not heat styling is wet hair, I wish I can defuse or magically dry my hair in an hour. It takes a whole day for my hair to fully dry. I tried diffuser couple times and my hair gets very frizzy. I guess I have to play around and try different methods. I purchased a bigger diffuser attachment to experiment with next.

I am still looking for my HG, and hopefully extend the shelf life of my styles since I hate rewashing my hair mid week. But I can't take spending hours of every Sunday detangling my hair in the shower. I seem to get the least breakage and knots when I redo my hair midweek.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think squish to condish left too much SM conditioner in my hair. It looks dull and feels heavy. Next time I’ll squish it in but fully rinse it out.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> Do any of you wash your hair at night and sleep with wet hair?



I like to do it this way because I don't like my day one hair - way too wet and flat. I get to avoid going out with it in that state if I wash my hair in the eve/ night. I do try to let it dry as much as possible beforehand but there often isn't time for that. I tie my head with two silk scarves to avoid my pillow getting wet.


----------



## GettingKinky

I am no longer enamored with my hair.  The shrinkage is just too much. And the trial and error is exhausting.

Maybe I’m just in a bad mood today. Maybe a good haircut would make my hair look better.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wet my hair in the shower this morning and now I’m wearing a banana clip ponytail. Same style I wear on wash day. I’m curious to see how it will look once it dries.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I wet my hair in the shower this morning and now I’m wearing a banana clip ponytail. Same style I wear on wash day. I’m curious to see how it will look once it dries.


Have you tried diffusing?


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> Have you tried diffusing?



I have and my hair came out looking a bit stringy. I probably need to practice. I was doing it on cool and it took forever.


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> I have and my hair came out looking a bit stringy. I probably need to practice. I was doing it on cool and it took forever.


It took me a couple of times to get the hang of it. Cool is not going to work. I use medium and high speed.


----------



## GettingKinky

Coilystep said:


> It took me a couple of times to get the hang of it. Cool is not going to work. I use medium and high speed.



How long does it take you to dry your hair on medium heat?


----------



## GettingKinky

I wet my hair in the shower this morning. I think all the product rinsed out. My ponytail is a puff today. I hope it’s not too tangled.


----------



## ckisland

I'm still doing wash n'gos and I don't want to stop  

Things I've realized with my new product combos:
EBW Split End DC needs to stay on for the 40 mins or my hair ends up hard
EBW Hydration Serum isn't very hydrating but it's a bomb definer/hair primer
CR Honey is okay but not the most moisturizing leave-in
I can cowash. . . as long as I have a bomb cowash and still use a clarifying shampoo every few washes

Today I washed with EBW scalp cleanser, DC'd with the Split end, and used Honey as my leave-in under Eco gel. My hair is flat and pretty tight for first day hair, so I'm excited to have 2nd day hair LOL!


----------



## SunkissedLife

Poppin in to say hi. Just picked up Kinky Curly Knot Today (forever staple love this leave in so much) so I thought I’d grab the Curling Custard too and start working on my wash n go. I would really love for this to be my go to style for the summer. Not to mention hoping to see some good growth from it — one of my favs EarthlyRam always wears wash n go and used it grow from shoulder to waist length 

Suggestions please. I’m not sure how to get my roots defined or at least not puffy compared to the length


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> How long does it take you to dry your hair on medium heat?


About 15 minutes.  My hair is mostly dry at this point.  I don't dry my bangs because they are fickle.


----------



## metro_qt

I've been MIA for a while, but my wash and goes are getting better and better.   
I'm just trying to perfect my technique to get the same look everytime, as my hair grows.

I will add some fuzzy camera phone pics, since I haven't been documenting so much,  but you can get the gist.

Depending on what i do, my curls are popping (my goal is for the best definition for my hair), shrinkage is not my friend but I am learning to make peace, and I am experimenting with processes and styles to make the best of my hair at the length that it is.

(These pics are a mix of day 1 vs day 6 fluffy hair)


----------



## GettingKinky

I skipped my shea pudding today and only used KCKT and wetline gel. 

I’m sure the shea is good for my hair, but I want to see if my hair has more movement without it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Cute curls @metro_qt


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Cute curls @metro_qt


Thank you @GettingKinky ! I appreciate it!


----------



## GettingKinky

without shea pudding my hair dried faster and shrunk less. Once I take my ponytail down tonight I’ll see if I actually like the result.


----------



## Coilystep

Date night hair. This is day 5 of wash n go done with wetline Xtreme and DE avocado leave in. I wet my hair everyday and add gel and conditioner only to my bangs and part of my hair on left side over my ear. I  diffuse on medium temp and high speed.


----------



## Napp

Can anyone recommend a thick and buttery leave in conditioner? Would like to add a bit more oil/butter in my wash and goes to see if I can get more shine


----------



## GettingKinky

@Coilystep day 5 hair?  I’m so jealous. 

How long does your entire refresh process take?


----------



## ckisland

Napp said:


> Can anyone recommend a thick and buttery leave in conditioner? Would like to add a bit more oil/butter in my wash and goes to see if I can get more shine


I'm on the hunt for a good leave-in to use under gel. The best I've found so far has been Eden Bodyworks Curl Defining Creme. It leaves my hair super soft, but since it has shea butter, my hair will get build up fast. I'll probably go back to it though. It's knocks all the crunch out of Eco Style.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

This afternoon I chose to use an old combo.

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by V05 Anti-Frizz conditioner. 

I remember using this combo a few years ago, but not whether I liked it.

For the leave-in, I used Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair. UFD Curly Magic was my styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## discodumpling

SunkissedLife said:


> Poppin in to say hi. Just picked up Kinky Curly Knot Today (forever staple love this leave in so much) so I thought I’d grab the Curling Custard too and start working on my wash n go. I would really love for this to be my go to style for the summer. Not to mention hoping to see some good growth from it — one of my favs EarthlyRam always wears wash n go and used it grow from shoulder to waist length
> 
> Suggestions please. I’m not sure *how to get my roots defined or at least not puffy compared to the length*


Extra product will lay down those puffy roots. Apply your gel and smooth the product from root to tip...like a fresh virgin relaxer.


----------



## discodumpling

Napp said:


> *Can anyone recommend a thick and buttery leave in conditioner?* Would like to add a bit more oil/butter in my wash and goes to see if I can get more shine


ORS Naturals Butter Whipped Ghee & Coconut  Leavein. Is my rec for a super buttery moisture packed Leavein.


----------



## discodumpling

Everytime I stray from Eco Styler I regret it and end up with 1/2 a jar of product that it will take me forever get rid of! 
That Mielle stuff was soo tacky/sticky and attracted so much dust and dirt and God only knows what else. It also didn't hold my curls like I need them to be held. It wasnt an easy wash out either. I couldn't just cowash...I needed shampoo each and everytime. 
So I'm back to Eco and my curls are looking at me like ...I told you so!
My regi is boring but effective. Weekly DC and resetting my washn go every 3-4 days with products that rinse easily and cleanly out of my hair! Be back with pics when my hair is dry.


----------



## discodumpling

GettingKinky said:


> When I go to work with damp hair, I’m so cold all day. I wonder if I should wash my hair at night. *Do any of you wash your hair at night and sleep with wet hair?*


I don't even understand how that works!  if I don't dry my hair completely and then I lay down; bonnet or not, that leads to frizzy hard hair that needs to be restyled asap!


----------



## Coilystep

GettingKinky said:


> @Coilystep day 5 hair?  I’m so jealous.
> 
> How long does your entire refresh process take?


Not long. An extra 10 minutes in the shower. Then 15 minutes to diffuse.


----------



## ckisland

I looked up and down for reviews of SM Make It Last Wash and Go line, and barely found any. Then the ones I did find said that it was bleh. I tried out the conditioner and the gel.

The conditioner sucks. It's too thick and not moisturizing. My hair felt clean after I used it. It did help define my hair but my CD shampoo does that for me.

I might love the gel. I used the condish as my leave-in since I didn't know how drying the gel would or would not be. It defined the parts of my hair that are very kinky and hard to clump together. My hair has hold but it isn't dry like Eco will make it. I like the shape it gave me, and it was easy to get through my hair, which is saying a lot LOL!! My hair likes custards though and this is a watery custard. I'm curious to see how day 2 looks and feels. My fingers are crossed that it'll be good


----------



## SunkissedLife

discodumpling said:


> Extra product will lay down those puffy roots. Apply your gel and smooth the product from root to tip...like a fresh virgin relaxer.



I will try this! I think I’ve been avoiding applying a lot of product to my roots because I’m always afraid of build up so will have to try applying same amt of product there. And I Guess I need to work in smaller sections lol I’m used to 2-4 when washing and 4-8 when styling. 

Also how do you stretch your wash n go as it dries ?! I understand you can band ponytail or bun once dry but I’m trying to prevent it drying up to my ears in the first places. *How do you stretch a wash n go as it dries without disrupting the curl pattern ??*


----------



## discodumpling

SunkissedLife said:


> I will try this! I think I’ve been avoiding applying a lot of product to my roots because I’m always afraid of build up so will have to try applying same amt of product there. And I Guess I need to work in smaller sections lol I’m used to 2-4 when washing and 4-8 when styling.
> 
> Also how do you stretch your wash n go as it dries ?! I understand you can band ponytail or bun once dry but I’m trying to prevent it drying up to my ears in the first places. *How do you stretch a wash n go as it dries without disrupting the curl pattern ??*


 Personally I dont do this. I stretch my hair after it is fully dry with a hot blow dryer. I just grab some hair and run the blow dryer up and down the shaft a couple of times, fluff and go.


----------



## GettingKinky

SunkissedLife said:


> Also how do you stretch your wash n go as it dries ?! I understand you can band ponytail or bun once dry but I’m trying to prevent it drying up to my ears in the first places. *How do you stretch a wash n go as it dries without disrupting the curl pattern ??*



I dry in either 2 low ponytails using goody small updo barrettes or one pony tail with a banana clip. Neither upsets my curl pattern. And my hair looks decent enough to wear to work. The only bad thing is that it stretches the front of my hair more than the back.

 [


----------



## Napp

It seems like every gel I use flakes like crazy


----------



## GettingKinky

I timed myself this morning and it took me 40 minutes to wash and condition my hair apply leave in and gel. This also includes time to shower and brush my teeth. 

This adds a minimum of 25 minutes to my morning routine. If I could wear my hair loose on day 1, or get good day 2-3 hair, I would feel a lot better about the extra time it takes to do my wash n go.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I went a totally different direction and I chose to do a conditioner wash n go.

I washed w/ TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle as my d/c. I used the Aussie Moist conditioner as my detangler, rinsed, and then added some more of it. I put my hair in 4 sections for this, just to make sure it was detangled well.

I used Safflower Oil as my sealant. Then I put some Aussie Moist on top to style my hair. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## ckisland

I love how my second day hair looks and feels!!!! It's so soft  !!! And no flakes so far! 

I'm sick, so I really need to go ahead and put my hair up, so that I can go to bed.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I dry in either 2 low ponytails using goody small updo barrettes or one pony tail with a banana clip. Neither upsets my curl pattern. And my hair looks decent enough to wear to work. The only bad thing is that it stretches the front of my hair more than the back.
> 
> View attachment 445917 [


Think I'm gonna try this .


----------



## GettingKinky

I hope you feel better soon @ckisland


----------



## water_n_oil

My hair was an oil slick due to the amount of shea and oil I used on my braids last night so I rinsed tonight and did a ton of scrunching (basically S2C without any conditioner). We shall see how this turns out.


----------



## Evolving78

Hey can I join?
I decided to grow my hair out and my go to is wash n gos currently.

4a natural
Twa
Shampoo weekly
Cowash daily
Color treated
I use foams and mousse right now
May use gel later. I like Eco Hemp

I don’t deep condition or other things of that nature, unless I’m lightening/bleaching my hair/roots that day.

I guess I will start back sleeping with something on my head as my hair gets longer.

I’m keeping it extremely simple. I’m doing a lot of fun colors right now.


----------



## water_n_oil

Omg you guys, I cracked the no gel wng code. Scrunching. Lots and lots of scrunching. As previously mentioned, I basically did S2C but without using any conditioner. I used my heavier shea mix on my edges and tied those down then wrapped a t-shirt around the length of my hair and wore that for maybe an hr. Once I was ready for bed I tied on another scarf (down so that the hair was stretched vs up in a pineapple). Shook it out this morning. 

Next time I do  a full wash I think I'll apply my shea and oil while still in the shower and then scrunch out the excess under the water. Hopefully that'll warrant the same results. I'm hopeful it will.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here is my current cycle

Day 1 wash and wear in ponytail(s) while it dries
Day 2 wear hair out
Day 3 hair is dry and frizzy wear in a ponytail
Day 4 - repeat day 1

So I’m only wear my hair out one third of the time. 

Tonight I’m going to try adding shea pudding to my hair and see if it’s less dry/frizzy for day 3. But I have the feeling that the process of adding product will increase my frizz.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shea pudding didn’t refresh my hair. It’s still very frizzy/dry looking. I’m wearing it out anyway. I’m getting to used to the frizz. 

Tonight I’m going to try my old pre-poo mix of AO White Camelia and grapeseed oil. I’m going to slather it on and if my hair looks bad tomorrow, I’ll just wash it.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> I hope you feel better soon @ckisland


I'm feeling much better. Thank you!!

My 4th day hair is in a puff, but it's so soft  !!! And I've gotten no flakes and I have some definition left! So far this  custard is the 3rd Shea Moisture product I actually like LOL!! I'll wash my hair again tomorrow since I have an interview Friday morning.


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> View attachment 445233
> 
> 
> Another frizzy day 3. I think being outside all day yesterday was the culprit. Or maybe I played with it too much. Or maybe the shea pudding I tried or maybe the conditioner I used. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> I was just thinking how much I really don’t like it today and then one of my coworkers just said that she really likes my hair like this and thinks it’s pretty.
> 
> I’m definitely washing tomorrow.



I’m currently a lurker, but I do wear WNGs a 2/3 of the time. 
It seems that we have the same texture of hair, yet you have more density than I do. I had the same issue with frizz and undefined roots. I find that a light oil after the application of a cream, but before the gel calmed my frizz quite a bit. 
I’m currently wearing WNGs without gel. I get frizzy if I disturb the curl before it’s dry. 
I also do my WNG at night. I let it air dry for a while, then pineapple in to puffs and tie my hair up. 
I may just join this challenge.....


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki said:


> I’m currently a lurker, but I do wear WNGs a 2/3 of the time.
> It seems that we have the same texture of hair, yet you have more density than I do. I had the same issue with frizz and undefined roots. I find that a light oil after the application of a cream, but before the gel calmed my frizz quite a bit.
> I’m currently wearing WNGs without gel. I get frizzy if I disturb the curl before it’s dry.
> I also do my WNG at night. I let it air dry for a while, then pineapple in to puffs and tie my hair up.
> I may just join this challenge.....



Thanks! I’ll give the oil before gel a try hopefully it can hold the moisture in. I’m guessing it will lead to more shrinkage, but 3 day hair would be worth it.


----------



## Napp

I tried a new gel. Salerm Proline Ice Gel. I really liked it. Jar is small but needed much less than cheaper gels. Will update later with pics


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried oil today

KCKT
Grapeseed oil
Wetline gel

I also skipped shampoo this morning. 

If oil keeps me frizz free until day 3, I will forever be in your debt @keranikki


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I went back to an old fav. 

Today, I washed w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo. SheaMoisture's Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil masque was my d/c. I sectioned my hair into 4, for detangling purposes. 

I used TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moist. Restorative Spray as a leave-in. And my old fav, Eco Style Gold, as my styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## waff

I managed to get my wash n go to be defined without shingling for the first time, the key is the denman brush and sectioning! After I put in SM JBCO leave in, I section each half of my hair to 3 sections, then to each section I apply the cantu curl activator, brush with the denman, then seal everything with Eco OO, and clump my hair for a last time with the denman, move on to the next section. The whole process took me no more than 20 minutes which is a HUGE difference from my regular 1.5~2 hours of shingling lol My hair had very little frizz and is drying out very nice. I am excited to see how it will look in the morning when it's 85% dry, hopefully this works so I can restyle my hair midweek without taking up so much time from my day.

One important thing that I noticed is key for controlling frizz is getting my hair drenched with both water and conditioner. Thoroughly detangling it makes sure every strand is very "wet". It's weird but it seems that it takes a while for water to totally saturate every strand, and deep conditioning helps water get deep in the cuticle to lay it flat, therefore get rid of the frizz.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve decided that I’m not going to wear my hair loose until I get a Deva cut. I want it to look good when it dries loose with all it’s shrinkage. No more ponytail drying, just pinappleing at night.

Hopefully I can get an appointment soon. It will have to be a Saturday because no way I can go to work with air dried hair with no product.


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> I tried a new gel. Salerm Proline Ice Gel. I really liked it. Jar is small but needed much less than cheaper gels. Will update later with pics




OMG I can see this being a staple for me! I love the results! It works well with slick backs too. It doesn't have that wet feeling like with most gels. Dried quickly as well. Very soft and touchable with nice hold. Will be getting the big jar!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Instead of 2 ponytails, I got a banana clip and I’m drying my hair this way.  It’s about 50% dry in this picture. It still has a lot of shrinking to do.
> 
> View attachment 445375


I'm late to the party since I've been on vacation. This looks really nice.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm late to the party since I've been on vacation. This looks really nice.



Thanks! I hope you had a great vacation


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new hit combo!

I washed w/ TreSemme Lux. Moist shampoo, then sectioned and detangled my hair with Herbal Essences Smooth conditioner.

I chose to use Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter as my leave-in. Then I put Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel on as my styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Put a rinse in my hair.. it was much needed!! 
I washed my hair twice before the color, then washed my hair afterwards. I used some leave-in spray and moisturizer. I was not about that deep conditioning life! Lol I will spray some more leave-in and moisturizer before bed this evening. I will probably wash or cowash my hair Wed. If I cowash, o will shampoo Friday. I want my color to last a bit. 
Thank the Lord my hair is short right now. I’m not about major upkeep right now.  I’m trying to decide if I want to loc or be a loose natural this time around. I’m trying to gain some length for the fall.


----------



## GettingKinky

I used kinky curly come clean for the second time yesterday. I didn’t like it the first time I tried it because my hair felt dry, but this time my hair came out well and really shiny. Maybe I need to use this only when I’ve used a lot of product.


----------



## GettingKinky

What do you ladies do about single strand knots? Ignore them, trim them constantly? I feel like they are going to affect my ability to have really long hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What do you ladies do about single strand knots? Ignore them, trim them constantly? I feel like they are going to affect my ability to have really long hair.



Ignore 99% of the time.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

This morning I did my new fav combo again!

I washed w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, followed by Silicon Mix Argan Oil as my deep conditioner. 

I used Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter as my leave-in, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel.

I air-dried my hair for a little while (cleaning up), then diffused on medium heat/high speed for about 5 minutes. Next, I diffused on low heat/high speed for another 5 minutes so that my hair was semi-damp. Then I air-dried the rest of my hair (it's currently still air-drying).


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> What do you ladies do about single strand knots? Ignore them, trim them constantly? I feel like they are going to affect my ability to have really long hair.



I ignore them unless they start to get on my nerves, then I cut those ones out and leave the rest.


----------



## Napp

The Salerm gel is too hard to find for a decent price 

So that made me put my detective hat and start looking for cheaper gels that work as well....

I dug deep and looked everywhere and then I came upon Dady Gel. 

Not this type of Daddy





But this Dady




It's from Miss Key a Dominican Brand popular for that 10 in one mask. It has actually been around for AGES. But the people who use it love it.

I came across it in a local beauty supply and picked it up. It is really cheap!

It gives great shine, hold and it leaves the hair soft. No crunch or gel cast but my hair stays in place and can be re-manipulated without having to rewet the hair. Also it plays very well with all of my creamy leave ins.

Could this gel be the next wetline?

I will be trying it on a wash n go this weekend but I've been using it mainly for buns and I am really liking it! It slicks my hair with minimal effort.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The front of my hair hangs over my forehead on wash day. By day 2 it's sticking straight up. I wonder if I can combat this. I like my shape when the front hangs.


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> The front of my hair hangs over my forehead on wash day. By day 2 it's sticking straight up. I wonder if I can combat this. I like my shape when the front hangs.


I have a similar problem with the front pieces as well. Especially that I sleep in a pineapple bun. What I noticed helps the hair reshape it self back is putting it in a semi low loose ponytail when I am getting ready in the morning. By the time I am done with my skincare/makeup, I take it out and the shape is back to normal most of the time. Than there is those days when that doesn't work, and I just pin the front pieces in a flat twist, and call it a day lol


----------



## keranikki

Ok, I'm going to stop lurking and join the club!


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)-* Texture is fine, pattern in relative, porosity is high, and length is APL when straight/ NL when curly on day 1 lol

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)-* I'm going to WNG until my hair is too long to wear it out while in uniform.  I'm trying out new products right now, but these are my GO-TOS for now:  Sirod Naturals Fermented Rice Leave-in, Ayurvedic oil, Shea Concoction, Sirod Naturals Flaxseed Gel, and 4 Naturals Serum.  I'm currently using the gel in place of the serum and it's working very well so far.  I do not have any special techniques.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?-* I would like to get as close to BSL as possible.  I'm hoping my hair will continue to shrink as it gets longer, so I can wear it out while in uniform.  Once my hair passes the bottom of my collar, when curly, it's a wrap.  Also, I would like my edges to grow back in.
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?-* I have none.  My hair is so soft and fine, that it doesn't hold a style very long.
*Any current struggles or concerns?-* My edges were damaged from a wig, so I'm just trying to nurse them back to health.  My hair grows well when I leave it alone, so I'm hoping WNG is the way to go.
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)- I will come back and post a picture on Sunday.*


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> I have a similar problem with the front pieces as well. Especially that I sleep in a pineapple bun. What I noticed helps the hair reshape it self back is putting it in a semi low loose ponytail when I am getting ready in the morning. By the time I am done with my skincare/makeup, I take it out and the shape is back to normal most of the time. Than there is those days when that doesn't work, and I just pin the front pieces in a flat twist, and call it a day lol



Ahh that's a good idea. I don't have enough hair for a pineapple but I could put my front section in a ponytail. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## water_n_oil

Wng tonight with oil and gel. Looks pretty good but I think I want a different gel. There's many I'd love to try but I'm pretty heavy handed to get the look I want that I'll likely just stick to the typical cheap ones.


----------



## waff

Not loving my WNG at all today, it's frizz city. I am not sure if it's due to the coconut oil prepoo I did this week, I usually never put oils in my hair because they tend to leave frizz, but I thought as a prepoo it would be okay since I cleansed twice with shampoo + condition + DC. Apparently my hair frizzes up anyway even when oil is applied as prepoo. It can't be the humidity in the air since I did my same routine for the last month, and my hair survived the humidity just fine (I live in NC). Oh well, I will stick to buns until midweek wash to redo it. I will probably clarify with Redken cleansing cream to start on a clean slate.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> The front of my hair hangs over my forehead on wash day. By day 2 it's sticking straight up. I wonder if I can combat this. I like my shape when the front hangs.


Me too


----------



## water_n_oil

Good curls after yesterday's wash but I hate the amount of gel I used. Love the simplicity of wngs but kind of over needing so much gel to get the curls to stay. Time for more experimentation I suppose.


----------



## metro_qt

Ya girl and her wash n go were on the  national news on Friday-promoting my video for the Michelle Obama Talk in our city!

Lol it was my natural hair's debut, and if ppl didn't know I was rocking my curls, now they know!
Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Good curls after yesterday's wash but I hate the amount of gel I used. Love the simplicity of wngs but kind of over needing so much gel to get the curls to stay. Time for more experimentation I suppose.



Why don’t you like using lots of gel?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Why don’t you like using lots of gel?


Feels like a waste of money for few uses and I don't like having to repurchase something so often. Eco is still a consideration though since it comes in the huge tubs.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really hope that after my Deva cut I can let my hair air dry loose and have it look good. To me that would be care free hair. And if I can get 3-4 day hair, I think I will be set. 

But I’m afraid that it’s going to take me a awhile to adapt to how big my hair will be. I’m not a fan of huge volume (for me) yet.


----------



## waff

I am trying a new combo today, it's an old combo actually that I use to love. Garnier fructis sleek and shine leave in + Garnier Fructis Style Curl Shape Gel. I have to use a lot to remove frizz, but these products are very cheap especially the leave in 2 for about 5$. I am waiting for my hair to dry and see how it turns out. 



GettingKinky said:


> I really hope that after my Deva cut I can let my hair air dry loose and have it look good. To me that would be care free hair. And if I can get 3-4 day hair, I think I will be set.
> 
> But I’m afraid that it’s going to take me a awhile to adapt to how big my hair will be. I’m not a fan of huge volume (for me) yet.


Is this your first Deva cut? I am very scared to get mine, because they cut the hair on it's curly state which scares the hell out of me lol but I guess for people who wear it curly 90% of the time it makes sense to get it.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Is this your first Deva cut? I am very scared to get mine, because they cut the hair on it's curly state which scares the hell out of me lol but I guess for people who wear it curly 90% of the time it makes sense to get it.



This is my first Deva cut. I haven’t straightened my hair in 1.5 years so I’m not too worried about how it will look straight. I always wear it in a bun or curly. As long as I still have enough hair to bun I’ll be ok.  But if it looks good air dried without stretching, I’ll be ecstatic.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> This is my first Deva cut. I haven’t straightened my hair in 1.5 years so I’m not too worried about how it will look straight. I always wear it in a bun or curly. As long as I still have enough hair to bun I’ll be ok.  But if it looks good air dried without stretching, I’ll be ecstatic.


That sounds like the best fit for you then! I hope it turns out great for you


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m still deciding if I like my Deva cut. It definitely looks better than it did before, but I don’t know if I love it. 


She used so many products on my hair
- decadence one conditioner
- heaven in hair deep conditioner
- b’leave-in
- arc angel gel
- supercream styler
- high shine oil 

She spent way more time applying product and in much smaller sections than I do. 

Next time I wash my hair I will try her method with my products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m still deciding if I like my Deva cut. It definitely looks better than it did before, but I don’t know if I love it.
> 
> 
> She used so many products on my hair
> - decadence one conditioner
> - heaven in hair deep conditioner
> - b’leave-in
> - arc angel gel
> - supercream styler
> - high shine oil
> 
> She spent way more time applying product and in much smaller sections than I do.
> 
> Next time I wash my hair I will try her method with my products.



While the number of products seems a wee bit much the fact she took a long time applying product in small sections sounds good.

I don't go to a Deva salon but they do cut hair dry and curly and only do wash and gos and I'll be at the shampoo bowl for a miinnuutteee while she rakes through conditioner and styler.

Eta: Actually outside the oil maybe, that seems normal product wise lol. That's very similar to my routine.


----------



## water_n_oil

Tried something new. If it looks dumb in the morning I can always toss my hair into a ponytail lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t want to wash my hair because I want to see how long it will last after the Deva styling, but I don’t want my first wash post-cut to be on a work day because I have no idea how it will turn out. I guess when it gets too frizzy I’ll have to wear a bun for a few days.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> While the number of products seems a wee bit much the fact she took a long time applying product in small sections sounds good.
> 
> I don't go to a Deva salon but they do cut hair dry and curly and only do wash and gos and I'll be at the shampoo bowl for a miinnuutteee while she rakes through conditioner and styler.
> 
> Eta: Actually outside the oil maybe, that seems normal product wise lol. That's very similar to my routine.



You use styling cream after gel?  I never thought to put anything on top of gel.


----------



## water_n_oil

It wooooorked. Water, 2 diff shea mixes, and a ton of raking.


----------



## Coilystep

water_n_oil said:


> It wooooorked. Water, 2 diff shea mixes, and a ton of raking.


This looks awesome.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> You use styling cream after gel?  I never thought to put anything on top of gel.



I put a styling foam on top of UFD curl magic. Curl magic isn't a gel exactly but it's main purpose is to set and define like a gel. The foam on top gives me even more definition.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> It wooooorked. Water, 2 diff shea mixes, and a ton of raking.



Niicceeee


----------



## metro_qt

water_n_oil said:


> It wooooorked. Water, 2 diff shea mixes, and a ton of raking.


I am soooooooo jealous that you can get away with water and oil for your wash n goes.... i think my hair would laugh...(and then shrivel up into a crunchy ball)


----------



## GettingKinky

@water_n_oil  it looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair felt sticky I think the Deva salon used too many products and applied some of them when my hair wasn’t wet enough. 

I rewashed today and styled with my products (KCKT & wetline).  I did make one change- I applied my gel in much smaller sections and finger curled the hair around my face.

I’m waiting to see how it turns out before I decide if I like the haircut.


----------



## metro_qt

Last week's wash n go...
My wash and goes are getting better, more defined, and a little more hang.

I get wig checked every day lol

I'm currently wearing a day 7 wash n go that I don't want to wash out yet because it's so defined, and I'm not 100% sure how I achieved it lolol

Eta, the last pic shows what happens when I get a few days into a wash n go... it turns into a tight globe of hair around my head.../ the second pic is second day hair


----------



## water_n_oil

Thanks ladies! Curious as to how much longevity I'll get out of it. I was watching classic Naptural85 which convinced me to give shea only another go lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

Very cute @metro_qt 

How do you get 7 day hair???


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute @metro_qt
> 
> How do you get 7 day hair???


1. the secret for 7 day hair is you have to be zen with the fact that your hair may shrink up like a poodle (mine) or may get bigger and fluffier as the days go by.

2. my hair has stayed pretty consistent from day 4 to day 7 (hasn't grown or shrunk) because I:

a) wear a modified pineapple each night, and leave the looser hair in front out, and try not to mash it when i'm sleeping

b)the product layering I did last Sunday was IT! my hair loved it: Mielle Organics Gelee first, on wet hair, praying hands, Texture ID raked through, Raking hands, Eco styler gel on top of stubborn areas, finger curl the stubborn areas. the end.

@GettingKinky  I added a pic of today's day 7 hair: it still has good definition and nice and fluffy, that's why I don't want to wash it out yet, lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> Last week's wash n go...
> My wash and goes are getting better, more defined, and a little more hang.
> 
> I get wig checked every day lol
> 
> I'm currently wearing a day 7 wash n go that I don't want to wash out yet because it's so defined, and I'm not 100% sure how I achieved it lolol
> 
> Eta, the last pic shows what happens when I get a few days into a wash n go... it turns into a tight globe of hair around my head.../ the second pic is second day hair



Looks great. I know all about the hair globe.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think my Deva cut achieved my goal. I let my hair air dry loose and I like the shape. Now I just need it to grow.

I hope pineappling tonight doesn’t ruin it. But if it does I know I can go to work with damp hair and it won’t look crazy when it dries. (As long as I spend lots of time applying gel in small sections.)


----------



## water_n_oil

Looks great! @GettingKinky


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> I think my Deva cut achieved my goal. I let my hair air dry loose and I like the shape. Now I just need it to grow.
> 
> I hope pineappling tonight doesn’t ruin it. But if it does I know I can go to work with damp hair and it won’t look crazy when it dries. (As long as I spend lots of time applying gel in small sections.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446809


love it!!!


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I think my Deva cut achieved my goal. I let my hair air dry loose and I like the shape. Now I just need it to grow.
> 
> I hope pineappling tonight doesn’t ruin it. But if it does I know I can go to work with damp hair and it won’t look crazy when it dries. (As long as I spend lots of time applying gel in small sections.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446809


Looks great, awesome definition!


----------



## Karmi

Sooo... I big chopped for the second time this weekend. I was 6 years natural and not happy with my hair. 
I’ll be joining you guys to grow my hair back out with wash n go’s.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I think my Deva cut achieved my goal. I let my hair air dry loose and I like the shape. Now I just need it to grow.
> 
> I hope pineappling tonight doesn’t ruin it. But if it does I know I can go to work with damp hair and it won’t look crazy when it dries. (As long as I spend lots of time applying gel in small sections.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446809



It looks really good. Glad it all worked out. Now go cancel that other appointment lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> It looks really good. Glad it all worked out. Now go cancel that other appointment lol.



Ha ha. If I cancel the other appointment I have to let this new woman dye my grays. She gave me a good haircut, but she wasn’t so good at styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Karmi  how much did you cut off?


----------



## keranikki

water_n_oil said:


> It wooooorked. Water, 2 diff shea mixes, and a ton of raking.



You have such luscious hair!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Another attempt at a no gel wash n go.

I washed w/ HE Blue Ginger & Micellar Water shampoo, next I used Silicon Mix Bambu. I detangled w/ Aussie Smooth conditioner. 

For my leave-in, I used Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in, and the same line's Twist-N-Shout cream as my styler. I've gotten into using Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control and Shine mist as a style finisher. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Everyone seems to be trying to get away from gel. @Shadow_Lace why are you going for a no ge wash n go?


----------



## metro_qt

Karmi said:


> Sooo... I big chopped for the second time this weekend. I was 6 years natural and not happy with my hair.
> I’ll be joining you guys to grow my hair back out with wash n go’s.


congrats!!!!!!!!! and welcome!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Everyone seems to be trying to get away from gel. @Shadow_Lace why are you going for a no ge wash n go?



I'm just trying and stretch out my gel products. I actually prefer gel/jelly as my primary styler.

Another reason: to give my hair a break from gels, and try to make myself more comfortable with the "no gel wash n go" look. I really prefer definition, and since my hair is thin/low density, it works in my favor to use gels/strong hold products.

Third, I'm experimenting with moisturizing products. I know which leave-in/gel combo gives me definition and moisture. Now I branching out into styling lotions, creams, custards, etc.

4th, I like the ease of less drying time w/out gel/jelly, etc.


----------



## Karmi

GettingKinky said:


> @Karmi  how much did you cut off?



I went from just under bra strap to really short, maybe earlobe stretched.


----------



## GettingKinky

Karmi said:


> I went from just under bra strap to really short, maybe earlobe stretched.



Wow!  Happy hair growing!


----------



## GettingKinky

Have any of you ladies tried a wash n go on dry hair?

I saw a YouTube video where she used wetline gel on dry stretched hair and her results were great.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> Another attempt at a no gel wash n go.
> 
> I washed w/ HE Blue Ginger & Micellar Water shampoo, next I used Silicon Mix Bambu. I detangled w/ Aussie Smooth conditioner.
> 
> For my leave-in, I used Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in, and the same line's Twist-N-Shout cream as my styler. I've gotten into using Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control and Shine mist as a style finisher. I'm currently air-drying my hair.




Ok, so maybe I shouldn't have used the mist. It provided so much moisture my hair was still wet/damp this morning! This usually happens when I use too much gel.

I co-washed it out w/ Aussie Smooth conditioner. Sectioned my hair into 4 parts. Then I used my Turbie Twist to dampen my hair. 

I applied the same Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in and cream styler, smoothing them into each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Have any of you ladies tried a wash n go on dry hair?
> 
> I saw a YouTube video where she used wetline gel on dry stretched hair and her results were great.


I've done it with the JBCO eco. Loved it.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> I've done it with the JBCO eco. Loved it.



Was it hard to apply gel to dry hair?  Was it way more stretched?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Was it hard to apply gel to dry hair?  Was it way more stretched?


Not hard at all. Definitely more stretched and defined too. It does require a lot more product than if you do it on wet hair though.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Have any of you ladies tried a wash n go on dry hair?
> 
> I saw a YouTube video where she used wetline gel on dry stretched hair and her results were great.


Yes, I've done this before, and liked the results..... this is how I sometimes test out new gels/creams


----------



## GettingKinky

How do you ladies “scrunch out the crunch” without your hair getting frizzy. 

I feel like have 2 options gel cast/jheri curl look or frizz


----------



## Theresamonet

This is my first WnG since my last picture post in this thread.  I finally decided to try out the hair paint wax in blue that I bought months ago. I forgot to take pics when I went out, so y’all get 1 naked bathroom pic. 



I used Aunt Jackie’s don’t shrink gel. I like it. My hair had every bit of shrinkage though, so I don’t get that part. It’s not thick enough to reduce shrinkage for me. But I thought it had pretty good hold, it dried fast, and I liked the texture. It was smooth, no stickiness or even the normal skin crawling gooeyness of normal gels. What it lacks is elongation (it’s much lighter than eco or Wetline), and shine. But there are no flakes and my hair has remained soft so far (did my hair on Sat). My 1st day hair also didn’t really have a cast, which usually means I get no hold, but this has done well.

Anyone tried this gel? What’s better?


----------



## Theresamonet

I feel like my hair hasn’t grown a cm all year. Are y’all retaining any length?


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> How do you ladies “scrunch out the crunch” without your hair getting frizzy.
> 
> I feel like have 2 options gel cast/jheri curl look or frizz


I struggle with this as well. I don't really scrunch out the crunch, and I just wait for the cast to wear off. I try to not use too much gel so I won't have the hard cast for too long.
Some people use a silk scarf to scrunch or a cotton t-shirt to avoid creating too much frizz. I did not use neither method, so I cannot testify.



Theresamonet said:


> I feel like my hair hasn’t grown a cm all year. Are y’all retaining any length?


I find that if I keep up with consistent deep conditioning weekly, and be as gentle as possible with my hair, I don't have as much issue retaining. But anytime I slack off or get lazy, I don't see much progress with it.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> How do you ladies “scrunch out the crunch” without your hair getting frizzy.
> 
> I feel like have 2 options gel cast/jheri curl look or frizz


I squeeze sections like you would if wringing a towel (except not twisting it, just gently squeezing). If I scrunch upward from the ends then that gives me frizz.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Day 6 hair = afro. Lol. Washing today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> I struggle with this as well. I don't really scrunch out the crunch, and I just wait for the cast to wear off. I try to not use too much gel so I won't have the hard cast for too long.
> Some people use a silk scarf to scrunch or a cotton t-shirt to avoid creating too much frizz. I did not use neither method, so I cannot testify.
> 
> 
> I find that if I keep up with consistent deep conditioning weekly, and be as gentle as possible with my hair, I don't have as much issue retaining. But anytime I slack off or get lazy, I don't see much progress with it.



Same. I let it wear off if I do get a crunch but I typically don't have a hard crunch after fully dry. Slight crunch maybe but I just let it be.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> I feel like my hair hasn’t grown a cm all year. Are y’all retaining any length?



Is your shrinkage fooling you? I have to go look at older pics sometimes to recognize retention.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Whelp, I'm done experimenting w/ "no gel wng". 

I did however find another good leave-in/gel combo.

I washed my hair w/ HE Blue Ginger & Micellar Water shampoo. I gave this, Curls (Green Collection) Green Tea Hair Rinse, another go. It's definitely a trial & error product. I followed this up w/ Silicon Mix Bambu as my d/c.

I chose to use the Curls Blueberry Bliss Twist-N-Shout cream as my leave-in, it works well under the Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel as my styler. 

I remember what happened last time w/ the Design Essentials mist, but it goes well on top of Wetline Xtreme Aloe (I haven't tried it on clear Wetline gel).

I used the DE Almond & Avocado mist as a sealant, then I topped it off w/ OGX Orchid Oil spray as a finisher. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## waff

water_n_oil said:


> I squeeze sections like you would if wringing a towel (except not twisting it, just gently squeezing). If I scrunch upward from the ends then that gives me frizz.


Oh this is such a creative way to do it! I will try it out next time


----------



## Theresamonet

oneastrocurlie said:


> Is your shrinkage fooling you? I have to go look at older pics sometimes to recognize retention.



I don’t think so. I always stretch it to compare. Still chin length bangs, Apl in the back, SL sides, and struggle length crown... I did a trim in February and I don’t think I’ve retained any length at all since. I have SSKs and I’ve noticed splits. I think maybe I’m not being gentle enough when WnG styling. Idk. I’m doing something wrong. I wasn’t taking very good care of my hair before. Just washing and DCing sometimes (  ) and wearing a puff; my hair grew okay. Now I’m trying to take care of it, and things are going in the wrong direction.

My next trim is scheduled for this weekend. I’m going to take length shots and use that as my starting point for the rest of the year. I should probably incorporate more protein treatments, henna, something. Probably will even wear gloves when styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found Alyssa Marie on Instagram and I LOVE her hair. It’s about the same length as mine, but her curls a little bigger. I’m going to try to do some of her styles.


----------



## GettingKinky

My crown gets frizzy so quickly. I guess I need to spend more time applying product there. 

I also need to be a bit less lazy and spend a bit more time styling my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found a picture of my first wash n go attempt almost 2 years ago. My hair looks the same length as now and I haven’t cut much since then. I think I will ALWAYS shrink up to chin length.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I co-washed with Aussie Smooth Conditioner, put my hair into 4 sections and detangled it.

I wore my Turbie Twist to dampen my hair.
I used the Curls BB Twist-N-Shout cream as my leave-in, and Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) gel as my styler. I sealed that with DE Almond & Avocado mist, and finished with OGX Orchid Oil spray. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I found Alyssa Marie on Instagram and I LOVE her hair. It’s about the same length as mine, but her curls a little bigger. I’m going to try to do some of her styles.




Is it her you are talking about?

https://instagram.com/lyssamariexo?igshid=1ijycodjq4jeo

Her hair reminds me of mine a bit


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Is it her you are talking about?
> 
> https://instagram.com/lyssamariexo?igshid=1ijycodjq4jeo
> 
> Her hair reminds me of mine a bit



Yep she’s the one.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace how does the curls blueberry bliss smell. I have 2 other Curls products and I LOVE the way they smell. On the other hand neither works well on my hair.


----------



## Honi

GettingKinky said:


> Have any of you ladies tried a wash n go on dry hair?
> 
> I saw a YouTube video where she used wetline gel on dry stretched hair and her results were great.


I’ve gotten the best definition doing it this way. Keep in mind you may have to use more product. Sometimes I must do it slightly damp (not soaking wet though) just to make application easier.


----------



## water_n_oil

Conditioner only this morning. Let's pray it doesn't look a hot mess once dry. I have no leave ins or styling products at the moment lol.


----------



## Karmi

Did my wash n go favorite combination at the moment, Camille Rose almond jai twisting butter and wetline gel. I can easily get 5 days of moistureized hair with this combo but I’m really enjoying washing short hair. I’ll redo on Wednesday.


----------



## water_n_oil

water_n_oil said:


> Conditioner only this morning. Let's pray it doesn't look a hot mess once dry. I have no leave ins or styling products at the moment lol.


Still damp but looking promising so far. Next time I'll try with Renpure Rose Water conditioner. I'll also probably pick up some pink eco this week.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace how does the curls blueberry bliss smell. I have 2 other Curls products and I LOVE the way they smell. On the other hand neither works well on my hair.



@GettingKinky

It has a strong smell of blueberries, think like a blueberry flavored alcoholic drink or candy (very sweet). If you ever smelled the Curls Blueberry Bliss Control Paste, it's just like that.


----------



## water_n_oil

Really surprised at how soft my hair is drying. When I first tried conditioner only years ago it dried super crunchy lol. Used Tresemme Naturals way back when. Was watching some old MahoganyCurls videos as she's the entire reason I ever tried and was able to master my wngs.  Getting back to what I know.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Really surprised at how soft my hair is drying. When I first tried conditioner only years ago it dried super crunchy lol. Used Tresemme Naturals way back when. Was watching some old MahoganyCurls videos as she's the entire reason I ever tried and was able to master my wngs.  Getting back to what I know.



Why do you think it’s working better today than before?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you think it’s working better today than before?


I can only chalk it up to the differences in the conditioners. Probably need to seek out the most moisturizing ones I can find whenever I do it.


----------



## Theresamonet

I did a protein treatment with Joico K-pak. I can feel/see a difference already. I also picked up Bed Head Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. I’m going to rotate the two. Once Komaza has their reconstructor back in stock, I’ll pick that up too. (And use it every 8 weeks or so) I have to remember that it’s about maintaining an optimal moisture/protein balance, and not just moisture, moisture, moisture...

I did my WnG with Oyin Hair Dew and Aunt Jackie’s flax gel. Hair Dew is my favorite leave-in but I’ve never used it when doing a WnG. I don’t know why I thought it wouldn’t work under gel. But so far, so good.


----------



## GettingKinky

I gave my Oyin Hair dew away. I didn’t like that it was so thick. Now I kind of wish I had kept it.


----------



## water_n_oil

14hrs later and my hair is still rather damp in some spots. The woes of low porosity hair smh .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I found Alyssa Marie on Instagram and I LOVE her hair. It’s about the same length as mine, but her curls a little bigger. I’m going to try to do some of her styles.



I follow her too. I love the shape of her hair


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> I did a protein treatment with Joico K-pak. I can feel/see a difference already. I also picked up Bed Head Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. I’m going to rotate the two. Once Komaza has their reconstructor back in stock, I’ll pick that up too. (And use it every 8 weeks or so) I have to remember that it’s about maintaining an optimal moisture/protein balance, and not just moisture, moisture, moisture...
> 
> I did my WnG with Oyin Hair Dew and Aunt Jackie’s flax gel. Hair Dew is my favorite leave-in but I’ve never used it when doing a WnG. I don’t know why I thought it wouldn’t work under gel. But so far, so good.



I like to use a little bit of hair dew and a little bit of water (I just mix them in my hand) and scrunch through as a morning refresher. I alternate using the dew and Briogeo Curl Charisma.


----------



## GettingKinky

The right side of my hair looks nice and moisturized and the left side looks dry and frizzy. Sigh....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Is it her you are talking about?
> 
> https://instagram.com/lyssamariexo?igshid=1ijycodjq4jeo
> 
> Her hair reminds me of mine a bit


If my curls looked like this, I'd washngo all the time.  I even like the length.  Love the way her hair falls.


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> If my curls looked like this, I'd washngo all the time.  I even like the length.  Love the way her hair falls.



Her cut is great. I may get my hair cut like this the next time I go in for Deva cut.


----------



## water_n_oil

Day 2 is looking good. Some frizz on the outer layer, esp the top, but that was to be expected since I took two naps yesterday w/o caring about my hair lol. Love the idea of only using conditioner for the ease and cost but I'm not sure I'd do it every single time. I need to get some clips to hold the front down when drying. Doing it with  a scarf stretches the curls too much. I want to try the NYM Curl Talk line soon-ish. Smells really good.


----------



## Napp

Small tip for anyone who wants the old formula of Wetline Xtreme gel, get the one in containers shaped like soccer balls.


----------



## Nightingale

Napp said:


> Small tip for anyone who wants the old formula of Wetline Xtreme gel, get the one in containers shaped like soccer balls.



I have never seen a soccer ball shaped container. Let me google...


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Small tip for anyone who wants the old formula of Wetline Xtreme gel, get the one in containers shaped like soccer balls.



What’s different about the old formula?


----------



## Nightingale

water_n_oil said:


> 14hrs later and my hair is still rather damp in some spots. The woes of low porosity hair smh .



I absolutely understand the low po struggle. I was looking for some way to dry my hair faster so last wash, I tried a dry WnG and it worked out pretty well. I washed, conditioned, and applied my leave in like usual. Then I wrapped my hair in a tshirt and went to bed. The next day when I took off the Tshirt, my hair was about 75% dry. I applied my gel at that point and had completely dry hair in a few hours.  I did need to use more product than usual, but the curl definition lasted longer, I had more hold than when I apply gel on wet hair, and it dried faster.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I hope this works out for at least 2 days...

I co-washed using Aussie Smooth conditioner, put my hair into 4 sections (to detangle), then added some more of the conditioner as my leave-in.

I used Herbal Essences Totally Twisted mousse as my styler, DE Almond & Avocado mist as my sealant, and OGX Orchid Oil spray as my finisher. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Napp

Nightingale said:


> I have never seen a soccer ball shaped container. Let me google...



They look like this







They also have red and green covers.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> What’s different about the old formula?



It worked better imo. More shine and hold


----------



## Theresamonet

Napp said:


> They look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have red and green covers.



I’ve never seen this. What state are you in? You’ve compared the ingredients?


----------



## Theresamonet

GettingKinky said:


> I gave my Oyin Hair dew away. I didn’t like that it was so thick. Now I kind of wish I had kept it.



I apply it in the shower as my final step, and put on a plastic cap until I’m ready to style. By then the leave-in is mostly absorbed. I apply all of my leave-ins this way now, and it has helped with flaking and products not mixing, as well as keeping my hair more moisturized.


----------



## Theresamonet

water_n_oil said:


> 14hrs later and my hair is still rather damp in some spots. The woes of low porosity hair smh .



I feel you. That’s why I couldn’t do this without my hooded dryer.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve never seen this. What state are you in? You’ve compared the ingredients?




I see these in NYC. I'll post a side by side tomorrow


----------



## water_n_oil

Theresamonet said:


> I feel you. That’s why I couldn’t do this without my hooded dryer.


I wish I had the space for a free standing one vs a tabletop. The tabletop just dries the top of my hair lol. Sometimes that helps at least though.


----------



## water_n_oil

Trying the Garnier Whole Blends Oat Delicacy as a leave in and a new technique. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## water_n_oil

water_n_oil said:


> Trying the Garnier Whole Blends Oat Delicacy as a leave in and a new technique. We shall see how this goes.


Not bad but not revolutionary so I probably wouldn't go through the same steps again. @Theresamonet great tip on wearing a plastic cap until the leave in is absorbed. When I did a mix test, the eco and conditioner was terrible but letting the conditioner soak for a while made the combo work.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think maybe my crown is low porosity and that’s why it always looks dry and frizzy. I need to do some low porosity research.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I tried kcnt and kccc. Not bad. More crunch than I typically like. We'll see how it holds up to these upcoming rainy days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> I tried kcnt and kccc. Not bad. More crunch than I typically like. We'll see how it holds up to these upcoming rainy days.  View attachment 447225




Beautiful!  I cant wait to rock my curls. Might even color it too @oneastrocurlie


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> Beautiful!  I cant wait to rock my curls. Might even color it too @oneastrocurlie



Thank you! I'm always down for color (when I let someone else do it lol)


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> I tried kcnt and kccc. Not bad. More crunch than I typically like. We'll see how it holds up to these upcoming rainy days.  View attachment 447225


Beautiful hair and your color is poping! I tried kckt leave in and I love that stuff! I get the hype now. It makes my hair so soft, and it provides soft hold. I am moving, so I couldn't find any of my gels yesterday, I used it along with the Garnier sleek and shine leave in. My hair is bit frizzy and poofy, but so so soft and bouncy. I am very interested to try the custard from kinky curly.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> Beautiful hair and your color is poping! I tried kckt leave in and I love that stuff! I get the hype now. It makes my hair so soft, and it provides soft hold. I am moving, so I couldn't find any of my gels yesterday, I used it along with the Garnier sleek and shine leave in. My hair is bit frizzy and poofy, but so so soft and bouncy. I am very interested to try the custard from kinky curly.



Thank you! I'm almost done with this bottle and was up in the air on repurchasing but I like how it pairs with the custard. I did this combo before but my hair was as wet and I rushed. Glad I gave it another try.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was watching a video on how to keep my wash n go moisturized and the woman insisted that leave-in + gel isn’t enough and that a curl cream is necessary. I had a curl cream laying around so this morning I tried a new combo and I just headed off to work. I hope it turns out ok. 

KCKT
Curls creme brule whipped curl cream
Wetline


----------



## water_n_oil

This wng is looking even better as it gets older.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I usually layer my curl products @GettingKinky 

 I will put a cream gel on and a clear gel on top. Or a custard type first and a clear gel on top.
something moisturizing and then something curl defining.  Seems like a lot but usually I get 5-7 days. With KCCC I usually can do 10 days and just refresh with water and banding.


----------



## water_n_oil




----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok enough of that! I'll probably use mousse again in the summer (when I can really wash n go daily)

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, deep conditioned using Silicon Mix Bambu. Sectioned my hair into 4's and detangled it. I dampened my hair under my Turbie Twist.

I went back to CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter as my leave-in, and Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel as my styler.

I used the DE Almond & Avocado mist (avoiding my roots and misting the rest, I'm trying something out), finally I used OGX Kukui Oil spray as my finisher. I'm currently air-drying, but I want to diffuse, then go back to air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I spent hours on evanjosephcurls Instagram page. I wish I lived near him, I want him to do my hair.   He literally trims each curl one at a time. He truly LOVES curls. 

He strongly believes that oils and butters are bad for curly hair because they prevent it from absorbing moisture. I just started doing oil rinses and it’s going well, but I’m tempted to ditch all my practices/products and use the ones he recommends.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My day 3 hair looks very similar to my day 1. Issa miracle. Very little frizz too. I haven't been doing my usual refreshing because my hair doesn't feel dry.

I wonder if kcnt and Briogeo Curl Charisma would play nice.

I have a trim appointment Wednesday. I'd like to push it back a couple months but home girl is booked until September.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 3 looking like day 1 is a miracle!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I brought some hydracurl a long time ago but havent used it.

has anyone tried it out? I plan on using it in a few weeks when I take my hair down.


----------



## water_n_oil

Day 5 still looking alright. Will probably wash and restyle tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I think I'm onto something here!

Ok, so I washed with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, and deep conditioned with Silicon Mix Bambu. I parted my hair into 4's and detangled it. I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.

I skipped the leave-in for another 1 product wash n go.

I used Carol's Daughter Coco Creme Coil Enhancing Moisture Butter, by smoothing it into each section, and allowed it to air-dry. 

That's it! 

In less than 2 hours it's majority dry, soft hold, moisture levels still holding up, curls are defined, and I even have some volume.

For reference: Medium porosity, low density


----------



## Napp

Napp said:


> I see these in NYC. I'll post a side by side tomorrow



I am having issues posting the picture but they are the same


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Idk what's keeping this thing alive but I typically don't have this much definition on day 4. The front is usually standing straight up by now.


----------



## Theresamonet

I bought eco styler gold and I’m trying it today. It’s been years since I’ve used eco. Giving it another shot.


----------



## Napp

Theresamonet said:


> I bought eco styler gold and I’m trying it today. It’s been years since I’ve used eco. Giving it another shot.



They seem to have changed the formula imo. It doesn't give me hold like it used to. I wanted more hold against humidity and the Krystal had my hair looking like puff and stuff by the end of the day.


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I was away from home, I wore the same wash n go for 5 days. That’s a record for me. I have huge volume but it doesn’t look too bad. I don’t think I would wear it to work like this, but I’m getting more used to having big hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair was drying kind of flat so I shook my head to fluff it up and it gave me a headache. :-(


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got a trim yesterday. Didn't need it. She barely cut anything in the back and a teensy bit in the front. Next trim appointment isn't until mid October. 

The main difference between the salon and me doing my hair is thoroughness. They spend 10-15 mins at the least raking through conditioner and added water to my hair and then do it again with whatever styler. And y'all have seen my hair. It's not that long lol. That's not happening at home and I'm a-ok with that.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Got a trim yesterday. Didn't need it. She barely cut anything in the back and a teensy bit in the front. Next trim appointment isn't until mid October.
> 
> The main difference between the salon and me doing my hair is thoroughness. They spend 10-15 mins at the least raking through conditioner and added water to my hair and then do it again with whatever styler. And y'all have seen my hair. It's not that long lol. That's not happening at home and I'm a-ok with that.



Does the extra time raking in water and product make a big difference in the final result?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Does the extra time raking in water and product make a big difference in the final result?



Yeah. More definition and softness. And with my hair they only use one product after rinsing out most of the conditioner. I typically need two to achieve the same amount of definition at home.

My stylist mentioned leaving a lot of water in the hair but at home people typically aren't trying to be all dripping and wet while styling. Which is true for me at least. They do most of all that raking at the bowl because the hair is dripping wet the whole time.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yeah. More definition and softness. And with my hair they only use one product after rinsing out most of the conditioner. I typically need two to achieve the same amount of definition at home.
> 
> My stylist mentioned leaving a lot of water in the hair but at home people typically aren't trying to be all dripping and wet while styling. Which is true for me at least. They do most of all that raking at the bowl because the hair is dripping wet the whole time.



What product do they use?

I apply my leave-in in the shower so my hair is dripping wet then, but I do my gel after I get out so my hair is wet, but not dripping. Maybe I should take my gel in the shower too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What product do they use?
> 
> I apply my leave-in in the shower so my hair is dripping wet then, but I do my gel after I get out so my hair is wet, but not dripping. Maybe I should take my gel in the shower too.



Do you apply small section by section and rake it in? I think that's the key.

I think she used Briogeo farewell frizz conditioner this time. Typically she uses NYC curls conditioner. Styled with Briogeo Curl Charisma coil custard.

Now I can almost get it looking the same when use the coil custard to home. But it's process. Small section, wet, apply styler, rake. That's the reason I don't use it every time I wash. My arms get tired lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Do you apply small section by section and rake it in? I think that's the key.
> 
> I think she used Briogeo farewell frizz conditioner this time. Typically she uses NYC curls conditioner. Styled with Briogeo Curl Charisma coil custard.
> 
> Now I can almost get it looking the same when use the coil custard to home. But it's process. Small section, wet, apply styler, rake. That's the reason I don't use it every time I wash. My arms get tired lol.



Sometimes on the weekend I do small sections, but on weekdays I don’t have time for that. And even on weekends I don’t always have the patience for small sections. And I haven’t seen a huge difference between small sections and 4-8 bigger sections.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

@GettingKinky her hair reminds me so much of urs


----------



## GettingKinky

@VictoriousBrownFlower 

Her technique is very similar to mine. Big sections and lots of raking. I have a hard time puting in the effort required for small sections.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower
> 
> Her technique is very similar to mine. Big sections and lots of raking. I have a hard time puting in the effort required for small sections.


so do i. have u ever tried doing it in the shower? I had the best wash and go last wk by doing it in the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> so do i. have u ever tried doing it in the shower? I had the best wash and go last wk by doing it in the shower.



I used to do my gel in the shower but I didn’t shingle. I don’t know why I stopped doing my gel in the shower. I should go back to that. It’s less messy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I used to do my gel in the shower but I didn’t shingle. I don’t know why I stopped doing my gel in the shower. I should go back to that. It’s less messy.


yeah it is and i got the best definition. My wng actually lasted 5 days for the first time in my life. Also drying with a fan has been a great time saver.


----------



## waff

sooo I tried kinky curly knot today with the kinky curly custard and I think this is my best wash n go! I am moving from my current place, my DCs are tucked in somewhere, so I did not even DC. I did not take my time with every section as usual, yet it turned out so amazing: definition, volume, softness, bounce, just yum. I hope this is not beginners luck, because I think I just found my HG WnG soulmate lol
Now one downside to the custard is that it dries on the hair during application, so I can't just run the denman on my hair after I add it in, it tends to snag on my hair and cause knots. So what I did this time is add the leave in, smooth with the denman, then add the custard and just work it with my hands gently. Not even shingle, just rake it in and that's it. I am just a little mad for waiting so long to try it, I was turned off by the price, but it's so worth it!


----------



## GettingKinky

I only used shampoo on my roots last wash day and my hair dried out so quickly. I have to remember to wash ALL of my hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Napp said:


> They look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have red and green covers.


Wow, never seen this container. Where did you find it?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I only used shampoo on my roots last wash day and my hair dried out so quickly. I have to remember to wash ALL of my hair.


I always wash all of mine. Never understood the whole "only at the roots" thing when the length is where all the product is applied.


----------



## waff

water_n_oil said:


> I always wash all of mine. Never understood the whole "only at the roots" thing when the length is where all the product is applied.


Exactly. Especially when using gels and heavy styling products, my hair will be gunky and dried out. I need to shampoo 2-3 times to avoid flakes. I tried "co-washing" and it was a mess lol


----------



## water_n_oil

waff said:


> Exactly. Especially when using gels and heavy styling products, my hair will be gunky and dried out. I need to shampoo 2-3 times to avoid flakes. I tried "co-washing" and it was a mess lol


Yup, I double shampoo now which is funny because that's how my mom always washed my hair as a kid. Shampoo twice followed by one of those cholesterol conditioners. I've noticed a big difference going back to shampooing 2x's.


----------



## GettingKinky

What do you guys use for shampoo? @water_n_oil @waff 

I want to remove all the product from my hair, but I want to minimize frizz.  Right now I have 2 shampoos
SM coconut & hibiscus
Kinky curly come clean
Both of them lather- I wonder if I should get a non-lathering cleanser like Deva or NYC curls.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> What do you guys use for shampoo? @water_n_oil @waff
> 
> I want to remove all the product from my hair, but I want to minimize frizz.  Right now I have 2 shampoos
> SM coconut & hibiscus
> Kinky curly come clean
> Both of them lather- I wonder if I should get a non-lathering cleanser like Deva or NYC curls.


I like to rotate my shampoos, I clarify every two weeks with Redken cleansing cream. Even though it's a chelating shampoo, it never dried out my hair and it's perfect to get my strands read for DC. Once a week I use suave almond and shea butter shampoo: This stuff is so moisturizing which is crazy for a sulfate shampoo. For mid week washes I use as I am strengthening shampoo long and luxe: This is so moisturizing and I use it when I do not have product build up. I like to layer my shampoos too, so if I clarify for the first wash, I follow up with suave for the 2nd/3rd wash.

I tried some shampoos that knotted the life out of my hair, so it's important that a shampoo cleanses without drying. It might be a mental thing, but if a shampoo doesn't lather I feel like it's not working lol so I need suds to be happy. 

My hair actually frizzes and poofs if it's not well cleansed, so shampooing is important to absorb conditioner and DC or styling products to avoid frizz. Otherwise it's like adding lotion to dirty skin.

How do you like the KC come clean? would you categorize it as clarifying or moisturizing?


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> What do you guys use for shampoo? @water_n_oil @waff
> 
> I want to remove all the product from my hair, but I want to minimize frizz.  Right now I have 2 shampoos
> SM coconut & hibiscus
> Kinky curly come clean
> Both of them lather- I wonder if I should get a non-lathering cleanser like Deva or NYC curls.


I never really stick to one. KCCC is one of my all time favorites. A lot of people find it drying but I didn't have that experience.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> How do you like the KC come clean? would you categorize it as clarifying or moisturizing?




Thanks for all the detailed information. I like the kinky curly shampoo. I think it’s a little drying, but it lathers and gets my hair very clean and I like the way it smells. Once I condition and use my leave-in, my hair is fine.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I did everything in the shower
Shampoo
Oil 
Rinse out conditioner 
Leave in conditioner
Curl cream 
Gel

I did tons of raking and then I used a medium tooth comb to try and really smooth the gel in. We’ll see how it turns out. If in a couple more weeks I don't  see a  benefit from the oil I’m going to drop that step.


----------



## Napp

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wow, never seen this container. Where did you find it?



 I see these in beauty supply stores around nyc.

I bought a tub of the new formula. It sucks for my hair. It dries it out but leaves me no hold. I am nearing the bottom of my macro tub from 2017 pre formula change. O think I'll save the rest and my balls for when my hair gets longer. I think I might go the mousse route or just use Dady gel which I like better.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is so stiff today. I think maybe the oil rinses are not working for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 2 hair is awful. It’s so dry. The only change I made was applying all my products in the shower. Either that’s a problem or the oil is building up and causing problems.


----------



## Napp

Does any one recommend any mousse? It seems like mousse is the only thing that is going to give me hold this summer lol

I've been using Nairobi which works really well. Thinking about ag cloud and suddz fx souffle


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Does any one recommend any mousse? It seems like mousse is the only thing that is going to give me hold this summer lol
> 
> I've been using Nairobi which works really well. Thinking about ag cloud and suddz fx souffle



Design Essentials has one I use regularly. I use it over UFD Curly Magic. https://designessentials.com/almond-avocado-curl-enhancing-mousse/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I like the mousse by The Doux @Napp 

Ive used it on several different types for washngos and twists. Its nice. The hold seems slight but the next day they were still holding on.  I really liked it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t like my day 1 hair. The gel cast makes it look so stringy. I may need to try something other than gel, but I’m afraid my hair will frizz up into a huge fro.
Maybe I should try washing my hair at night. 

I feel like the more I do wash n gos the more things I find that I need to improve.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t like my day 1 hair. The gel cast makes it look so stringy. I may need to try something other than gel, but I’m afraid my hair will frizz up into a huge fro.
> Maybe I should try washing my hair at night.
> 
> I feel like the more I do wash n gos the more things I find that I need to improve.



Maybe a custard or something like UFD curly magic. Those would be thick like a gel but more moisturizing, not sticky, and control the frizz.


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> Maybe a custard or something like UFD curly magic. Those would be thick like a gel but more moisturizing, not sticky, and control the frizz.


I tried UFD curly magic, it gave very soft hold. I was not heavy handed, but the definition of day 1 was nice. If I applied more, the hold would have probably lasted longer. People rave about Camille rose curl maker as well and it's comparable to UFD.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> I tried UFD curly magic, it gave very soft hold. I was not heavy handed, but the definition of day 1 was nice. If I applied more, the hold would have probably lasted longer. People rave about Camille rose curl maker as well and it's comparable to UFD.



That's why I put DE mousse on top. Too much curly magic can be a bad thing lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I had time today. Used Briogeo Curl Charisma custard.


----------



## LadyRaider

Hello!
Late joiner because I had an "unexpected" haircut so I'm all into my hair again.


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
My texture I think is 3C - 4A. It's silky when wet and cottony when dry. I want to say it's low porosity. Length is shoulder length >sticks fork in own eye< down from APL 


*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
I wash and go pretty much every day. I thought this was "wrong." But my current research says that's what you're SUPPOSED to do. I'm a product junkie, so I'm all over the place. This morning I used Carol's Daughter conditioner to "cowash" and then Ouidad Whipped Curls. Then Shescentit coco-cream leave in on top, and some One and Only Argan Oil. My hair is pretty easy to deal with, so daily wash and gos are no big deal. 


*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I want to get back to APL... STAT!!!!!!!!


*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
I want my hair to be more "funky" and "fun." I hate the stupid side part. Need to find something different. I am old, but I don't want auntie hair!


*Any current struggles or concerns?*
My hair is weird and yet very cooperative. Hard to explain. Heh.


*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
This is today: hair is dry.  It took a while to dry (this morning the weather was rainy) but the whipped curls did pretty good.  (My hair tends to be cooperative, however.)  I don't like the part though. I didn't do it... It just fell naturally like that because that's a common way I wear it.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Since there's warmer-ish weather I'm minimizing the amount of products, I use in between d/cs and treatment days. 

I co-washed with Aussie Smooth conditioner, sectioned my hair into 4 parts and untangled it.

No leave-in, just smoothed Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker unto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I tried this out after watching a M.A.D. Curls One n Done video. It's featuring Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha (for the Mom) and CRN Curl Maker (for the Daughter).


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all,
Why don't I get movement with my wash and go hair? Is it because I air dry?


----------



## GGsKin

LadyRaider said:


> Y'all,
> Why don't I get movement with my wash and go hair? Is it because I air dry?



I woudn't put it down to air drying because that's the only way I do it and I've always had decent movement with my wash and go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I dont get movement on my hair because thats the way it shrinks.  The top layer if I jump around moves but the bottom layers doesnt budge.  

Im a 4a but the top of my hair is very loose compared to the back. The sides are 4b and dont move at all because the curls dont clump together..

I will say as it gets older and the more I stretch it with ponytail holders, it elongates enough to where a breeze will make it move.

 I'm between APL and BSB @LadyRaider


----------



## uofmpanther

I did a wash n go yesterday with Pura body Naturals and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. It was light, fluffy, and looked great. It also dries faster than Eco. 

I forgot that with UFD I have to use alot more gel than you would think necessary to eliminate frizz. I also don't like the sticky neck it gave me but other than that I think I'm back in love with UFD. I just have to see what 2nd day looks like.


----------



## LadyRaider

GGsKin said:


> I woudn't put it down to air drying because that's the only way I do it and I've always had decent movement with my wash and go.


@shawnyblazes

Well I woke up this morning before showering with bouncy hair. I'm not sure what is going on. LOL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LadyRaider said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Well I work up this morning before showering with bouncy hair. I'm not sure what is going on. LOL.



good dew points? @LadyRaider   Either way, alllllright now!!!


----------



## LadyRaider

shawnyblazes said:


> good dew points? @LadyRaider   Either way, alllllright now!!!


LOL. Who knows?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ive been using this for years whenever I wear a Washngo  


https://www.naturallycurly.com/frizz-forecast @LadyRaider


----------



## LadyRaider

shawnyblazes said:


> Ive been using this for years whenever I wear a Washngo
> 
> 
> https://www.naturallycurly.com/frizz-forecast @LadyRaider



Thanks!
I live in a great, dry climate. I never thought humidity being a factor. But the forecast is predicting frizzy/tricky for this week. Heh. Hmmmm. Great information to consider.

I"m also  wondering if it's the "shaking" step? I never do that thing where you shake your head after you put on products but while still wet. What do you think that step does?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LadyRaider said:


> Thanks!
> I live in a great, dry climate. I never thought humidity being a factor. But the forecast is predicting frizzy/tricky for this week. Heh. Hmmmm. Great information to consider.
> 
> I"m also  wondering if it's the "shaking" step? I never do that thing where you shake your head after you put on products but while still wet. What do you think that step does?




It separates and lifts the hair. Gives your curls a chance to lift and separate with a little volume. Dries fluffy too.  I dont really shake a lot because I want the hair to dry downwards and not upwards @LadyRaider


----------



## oneastrocurlie

uofmpanther said:


> I did a wash n go yesterday with *Pura body Naturals* and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. It was light, fluffy, and looked great. It also dries faster than Eco.
> 
> I forgot that with UFD I have to use alot more gel than you would think necessary to eliminate frizz. I also don't like the sticky neck it gave me but other than that I think I'm back in love with UFD. I just have to see what 2nd day looks like.



What underground vault did you have this stored in? Lol. I miss that chocolate DC they had.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I noticed my hair was getting mushy, so, back to my deep conditioner/protein treatment.

I washed with TreSemme Lux. Moist shampoo. I used Silicon Mix Bambu as my d/c + protein treatment (it's also great for detangling my hair). I parted my hair into 6 sections, and thoroughly untangled each section.  I dampened my hair w/ my Turbie Twist.

I used, 1 of my fav combos, CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter as my leave-in and Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) as my styler. I made sure to smooth both products into each section. For my finisher, I went with OGX Orchid Oil spray. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

LadyRaider said:


> Y'all,
> Why don't I get movement with my wash and go hair? Is it because I air dry?



How do you style/finish your wash n go? 

You could try shaking after you're done. If not that, then using smaller sections and making sure to put products on the roots of your hair.

Check up on the dew points, humidity and your hair's porosity. Just to see which combo of products works best for your hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting under the dryer.  I’m ready for some color baby!! Lettuce pray for good color turnout.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 1 hair actually looks ok. I applied my gel in 12 sections instead of 4 and I did it in the shower. If that’s the difference I’ll guess I’ll stick to this technique.

ETA I also raked my ends really well so I think my day 1 hair has more volume than usual


----------



## uofmpanther

oneastrocurlie said:


> What underground vault did you have this stored in? Lol. I miss that chocolate DC they had.



While decluttering a hall closet, I found it. I had people help me pack when I moved into my house 4 years ago and I'm still finding things. This was one of the best finds yet!


----------



## naturalagain2

Hey guys I’ve been in protective style mode for the past two and a half months. I washed my hair last night.

My first wash was with Cantu ACV Root Rinse (this stuff makes a sore scalp feel so much better). Then followed up with two more shampoos with Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Rinse. Then I used Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard and detangled (using a regular sized come then a more fine tooth comb - both seamless then a detangling brush that kinda looks like the tangle teaser but with a handle) under water.

After rinsing I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Sugarcane Extract & Meadowfoam Seed Miracle Masque under heat for 30 mins then I left it over night. (This deep conditioner is just meh for my first try.)

This morning I rinsed and applied Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In treatment (first time trying this and I love it!) then Camille Rose Curl Maker on top. Love this combination maybe better than Moisture Milk and Curl Maker, gotta try again to be sure.

Here's my hair still damp (can't seem to rotate this pic!)


----------



## GettingKinky

Your curls look great! And I love your hair style. Is that a Deva cut? @naturalagain2


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a good wash cycle. I liked my day 1 hair and I’m liking my day 2 hair. I hope I can repeat this, but there are so many variables that I’m afraid that even if I try to do everything exactly the same, the results may not repeat.


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> Your curls look great! And I love your hair style. Is that a Deva cut? @naturalagain2



Thanks!! No I don't have a deva cut. When I got it cut some time back (last year I believe) I told my hairdresser I wanted it cut kind of heart shape so that's what she gave me and she just maintains that when I go in to get my hair trimmed.


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay... I"m getting the picture.  I used a poop-load of two different ouidad products and got close to 'non'frizzy', bouncy curls. Cloooooooose.

ETA: Meh... end of the day... too much crap in my hair. I don't like it.


----------



## LadyRaider

naturalagain2 said:


> Hey guys I’ve been in protective style mode for the past two and a half months. I washed my hair last night.
> 
> My first wash was with Cantu ACV Root Rinse (this stuff makes a sore scalp feel so much better). Then followed up with two more shampoos with Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Rinse. Then I used Camille Rose Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard and detangled (using a regular sized come then a more fine tooth comb - both seamless then a detangling brush that kinda looks like the tangle teaser but with a handle) under water.
> 
> After rinsing I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Sugarcane Extract & Meadowfoam Seed Miracle Masque under heat for 30 mins then I left it over night. (This deep conditioner is just meh for my first try.)
> 
> This morning I rinsed and applied Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In treatment (first time trying this and I love it!) then Camille Rose Curl Maker on top. Love this combination maybe better than Moisture Milk and Curl Maker, gotta try again to be sure.
> 
> Here's my hair still damp (can't seem to rotate this pic!)
> View attachment 447733


This looks amazing!!


----------



## GettingKinky

My day one hair is stringy today. I’m guessing it’s one of 3 things 

- using KC shampoo instead of SM shampoo
- not leaving enough conditioner in my hair
- using too much gel 

Will I ever have a consistent wash n go?


----------



## discodumpling

Still living my wash n go life! 
My current fave Leavein is Mielle Honey Pomegranate. It's one of those rare products that does exactly what it says. Primes my curls for a wash n go! Slip and moisture for days...under my Eco Olive Oil of course. The finished result is soft defined curls for 
I was walking around with stringy curls for a bit but I just trimmed 1-2 inches and that seems to have done the trick. Its thick again. Lol! 
I love how my stretched APL hair shrinks to a cute curly bob!


----------



## metro_qt

I experimented yesterday, I was so excited with my new purchase of the Mane Choice 24 Karat Twisting gel, which is amazing for wash and goes as well.
I layered it with eco styler coconut gel,..
And my result is....Meh.

After so many great wash n goes, its disappointing to get an underwhelming result.


----------



## discodumpling

metro_qt said:


> I experimented yesterday, I was so excited with my new purchase of the Mane Choice 24 Karat Twisting gel, which is amazing for wash and goes as well.
> I layered it with eco styler coconut gel,..
> And my result is....Meh.
> 
> After so many great wash n goes, its disappointing to get an underwhelming result.


What were you disappointed with? Did the combo flake? Did it leave you with dry curls? Too sticky? Why was this combo a fail for you? Mane Choice products are on my list of things to try! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## metro_qt

discodumpling said:


> What were you disappointed with? Did the combo flake? Did it leave you with dry curls? Too sticky? Why was this combo a fail for you? Mane Choice products are on my list of things to try! Any advice is appreciated.



 A fail to me is always in comparison to my better wash n gos, where i have super defined curls, they are plump and moisturized, I have movement, and I can get 5 days plus wearing it.

Today is day 2, and this combo still isn't dry. It is super defined, but a little mushy. It doesn't help that it's a rainy and moist day today either. No flakes though, and my curls feel moisturized (because my head is still wet in places)

....
Amendment
....

I've just looked in the mirror, and it's getting better looking, the further it dries and settles....I've gotten some compliments as well, so I think I'll experiment with this combo again, next wash n go...this combo needs practice. (And a diffuser)

Positives: very shiny. Very curly. Very defined. ****AND***** my curls aren't super shrunken! 

Negatives: my hair still isn't dry and its almost 24 hours later...

-its a little sticky and tacky when wet.

Final recommendation: Mane Choice is a yay (yes, try it on your wash n go)


----------



## GettingKinky

I hated my day 1 hair yesterday (stringy and crunchy) but day 2 is nice. Sleeping in a pineapple always does a good job of scrunching out the crunch.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, with this weather change my area finally has summer weather!!! Time for utilizing the minimalist approach (or at least trying to do it).

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by the same line's conditioner. I used this to untangle my hair in 6 sections. I left a little of the conditioner in as a leave-in.

I styled my hair with Miss Jessie's Honey Curls. This is my second time using this product. It really works the best on damp hair. My hair was more wet-to-damp this morning (I was in a hurry). I did use my Turbie Twist to dampen my hair (but I left it on for way less time).

I think I prefer the way it came out on damp hair the most. The best curl definition, moisture, and it took less product to use. However my hair is still good for today's activities. Added bonus, my hair is still holding up in this humidity!!! 

All in all, I may have found another great product for a 1 n done wash n go.


----------



## LadyRaider

So maybe my hair is just so low porosity that all the sectioning and singling doesn't work for me.

Last night I went old school... a bit of aphogee serum and the Carol's Daghter coco cream on top. No sectioning or raking and praying hands, etc.... my hair looked the way I liked it this morning.


----------



## keranikki

I’m very low on my staple flaxseed gel from Sirod Naturals, so I decided to look for something on the ground to hold me over. I purchased Mielle Curling Custard. My WNG came out very defined, but soft. The hold is too soft to have more than 2-day hair. Today, I purchased Camille Rose Curl Maker. I read on another site that both of these products pair well. I will find out tomorrow morning after my workout.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t like my day 1 hair. I thought changing my shampoo would help, but it didn’t.  I think this weekend I’ll try a no gel wash n go and see if I can have non crunch day 1 hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t like my day 1 hair. I thought changing my shampoo would help, but it didn’t.  I think this weekend I’ll try a no gel wash n go and see if I can have non crunch day 1 hair.



Could it be shampoo in general? You ever try cowashing for a few wash days in a row?


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Could it be shampoo in general? You ever try cowashing for a few wash days in a row?



I haven’t. My hair seems to prefer being shampoo’d it feels better and absorbs product better, but I need it to look good. I’ll add cowashing to my list of things to try.


----------



## GettingKinky

For whatever reason today 5 coils have decided to hang ~ 2 inches lower than all the rest.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I started off by co-washing with Garnier Whole Blends Argan & Camellia Oil conditioner. I also used this to lightly untangle and section my hair into 6 sections. (This conditioner has great slip). Dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.

I skipped the leave-in, and used Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls styling lotion as my styler. I used OGX Orchid Oil mist as my finisher. I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just remembered that yesterday was the 5 year anniversary of my last relaxer. I was so sure I’d have WL natural hair by now.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just remembered that yesterday was the 5 year anniversary of my last relaxer. I was so sure I’d have WL natural hair by now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used Product Junkies Naturals Rhassoul Clay to cleanse my scalp and then conditioned with her Extreme Moisture Deep conditioner followed my water and a small jar of Xtreme Wet line gel I found in Walmart the other day.  Not sure if it’s the original or new.  

It’s drying light though.  

I used Mielle Organics Curling custard four days ago.  It was still sticky today so I washed and started again


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried being less heavy handed with my gel this morning, but my hair is still crunchy. 

I keep saying that I’m going to try and wash  at night, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet. I don’t want my lifestyle to change because of my hair. 

And I just don’t have time to diffuse in the morning.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I tried being less heavy handed with my gel this morning, but my hair is still crunchy.
> 
> I keep saying that I’m going to try and wash  at night, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet. I don’t want my lifestyle to change because of my hair.
> 
> And I just don’t have time to diffuse in the morning.




Have you tried any curling creams, or a combo of cream under gel? Or using an oil on top of the gel? 

I use Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control & Shine Mist, on top of gel (if I was heavy handed). This usually softens the gel cast.


----------



## LadyRaider

Went to Body Pump this morning with wet hair and it dried like this. I used my products and don't have one frizzy side like I did yesterday. (Eyeroll)  Curls are popping. If I actually had a haircut with some shape, it might actually look good.  I am proud of myself for the curls though.


----------



## waff

I bought a fan today to use in drying my hair lol I saw someone in Youtube do this, and I wanted to try it. While I am getting work done in my laptop, I will have the fan in the back. Let's hope I don't end up with a frizz city. Defusing my hair is too much work and I get tired of doing it so I just stick to air drying. If I can get my hair dry without using my hands, that would be wonderful.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> I bought a fan today to use in drying my hair lol I saw someone in Youtube do this, and I wanted to try it. While I am getting work done in my laptop, I will have the fan in the back. Let's hope I don't end up with a frizz city. Defusing my hair is too much work and I get tired of doing it so I just stick to air drying. If I can get my hair dry without using my hands, that would be wonderful.



I hardly ever use my diffuser. It takes waaaaay too long. I don’t have that kind of patience.


----------



## discodumpling

Ladies with drying issues please try 20 mins under your hooded dryers. I cannot tell you how much I love my hooded dryer! Those 20 mins are enough to dry my roots and my ends for the most part. I no longer spend hours air drying and diffusing was never my thing! But when I started drying my wash n go's with the hooded dryer AND my blow dryer it was a complete game changer for me. I can reset my wash n go and it will be completely dry within an hour! 
If you do try...please let us know how it benefits (or nah) you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used Hydracare Curlformer today.  It’s the weirdest consistency.  

It’s drying okay.  Not too spectacular.  I’ll probably wash my hair tomorrow or Tuesday because my Curl definition products and Gemini Naturals products are arriving tomorrow.


----------



## waff

shawnyblazes said:


> Used Hydracare Curlformer today.  It’s the weirdest consistency.
> 
> It’s drying okay.  Not too spectacular.  I’ll probably wash my hair tomorrow or Tuesday because my Curl definition products and Gemini Naturals products are arriving tomorrow.


Nice clumped juicy curls you got there!


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t used KC come clean for my last 3 washes and my hair is starting to look weighed down. I guess every 3rd wash needs to be with KC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I should be rewashing but I’m not moving.  Slightly peeved my new stuff isn’t here. 

I’ll moisturize and ponytail for the night later.


----------



## keranikki

Today is the last day that I can wear a WNG on a consistent basis.  My hair is officially past my collar.  I lucked out today, for my hair kept falling inside my collar, so no one was able to see that it was too long.  I'm not going to try my luck tomorrow.

It's been real.  I will rock my WNG on the weekends only from now on.

Sidenote:  Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Curling Custard and Camille Rose Curl Maker pairs exceptionally well.  These two stylers placed over my Bobeam Conditioner (I use it as a leave in) keeps my curls moisturized and popping.  I'm going to use the same products to bun my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats @keranikki


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats @keranikki



Thank you


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, so I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by HE Hello Hydration (1stx using this one, I know, I'm seriously late) which has good slip! Split my hair into 2 sections and detangled it. 

No leave-in. I sectioned my wet hair into 5s, and smoothed Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed gel onto each section. Sprayed Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control & Shine Mist, then sealed it w/ OGX Kukui Oil spray. I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go.


----------



## water_n_oil

Haven't really been doing wngs but I've been sporting curly ponytails the last few washes so I guess that kinda sorta counts. A leave in (occasionally) and oil/balm on the length of my hair and pink eco for smoothing.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> Ok, so I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by HE Hello Hydration (1stx using this one, I know, I'm seriously late) which has good slip! Split my hair into 2 sections and detangled it.
> 
> No leave-in. I sectioned my wet hair into 5s, and smoothed Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed gel onto each section. Sprayed Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control & Shine Mist, then sealed it w/ OGX Kukui Oil spray. I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go.




So that was a fail for me. My hair was a frizzy tangled mess, with a few defined areas. I think the problem was that I didn't use enough of the gel.

This morning, I washed with same shampoo. Conditioned and thoroughly untangled my hair with the same conditioner.

Sectioned my hair into 5s.

I smoothed the last of Curls Blueberry Bliss Twist-N-Shout cream as my leave-in, next smoothing Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel as my styler into each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I never know if my day one hair is going to be stringy and crunchy looking or decent. 

I thought my hair would be stringy today because I shampoo’d with KC come clean and I was heavy handed with the gel, but it looks decent. 

I think the amount of raking I do plays a big role. Or maybe it was because I was also heavy handed with my leave-in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I washed with the Shescentit Tahiti cowash , leave in and jelly on Tuesday.

I definitely like the Jelly as a styler. You get 13ozs for $14.50 non sale. I would purchase again. If my hair set and dried fully, I could get 4-5 days before having to start over.

I'm on day two and do to banding at night my curls are waving out and getting straighter, especially in the front where its loose.  I'll refresh probably tonight but fully wash on Saturday.


----------



## waff

for anyone curious about my fan drying experiment... It was a fail lol My hair frizzed up. I will stick to air drying and using my diffuser when needed.

I have been faithfully using the Kinky Curly combo for my wash n go, and my hair has been holding up so well in this humidity. NC is another level of humid weather this last few weeks. I think my regimen is pretty good at this point, and I am very happy with how my routine is. (crossing fingers nothing changes for a while)


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I like my routine, but I’m about to finish my SM conditioner and before I buy anything else I have to finish my huge bottle of Kenra conditioner and a brand new liter bottle of Deva Decadence. Hopefully they work well. I also want to try NYC curls but I won’t let myself buy it until I’m almost done with the Decadence.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally decided to deep condition, it took me long enough!

I clarified w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, and I used Silicon Mix Bambu to d/c + detangle my hair in 2 sections.

I sectioned my wet hair into 5s.

Smoothed Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave-In Conditioner, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace do you find that DCing makes a big difference for you? I just ordered a DC and I can’t wait for it to arrive so I can try it out.


----------



## keranikki

It’s the weekend! It’s WNG time for me! Today was casual Friday, so I did the following:

Wash- Sirod Naturals Coconut milk shampoo 
DC- SSI Marumallow melt
Style- Bobeam Conditioner, Mielle Pomegranate Curling Custard, CRN Curl Maker 

I noticed that my curls hang lower if I rake in my styling products in small sections versus raking all over. Maybe I need to be lighter on my product  application over all, in order to achieve more shrinkage.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really should have washed my hair this morning. Instead I’m wearing day 4 hair. It’s looks fine but it’s dry, dry, dry.  Misting with water was not enough.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s wash day today.  The back is still just as cushy as can be , lol.  

The front. Just flying away. I wear a hat at work so it’s usually smushed down but I keep messing with it.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I really should have washed my hair this morning. Instead I’m wearing day 4 hair. It’s looks fine but it’s dry, dry, dry.  Misting with water was not enough.


Same here. I'll probably wash either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used SSI Tahiti Jelly again but added a little CO coiling custard on top.

Tried to air dry as much as possible but by bedtime it was still damp.  Smushed it and stretched it a little too much with banding.


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> I used SSI Tahiti Jelly again but added a little CO coiling custard on top.
> 
> Tried to air dry as much as possible but by bedtime it was still damp.  Smushed it and stretched it a little too much with banding.



I’ve given up on trying to stretch my hair. Whenever I try my curl pattern comes out weird looking. And letting it shrink requires less effort and I’m hair lazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve given up on trying to stretch my hair. Whenever I try my curl pattern comes out weird looking. And letting it shrink requires less effort and I’m hair lazy.




If I don't stretch it, its very compact.  I really need a sit under dryer because it defeats the purpose if my hair isn't "set" before bed.  So usually at night I put two ponytails and only wrap the holder around twice.  

If it still wet it pulls the curls and set its into loose S waves. I prefer my tight slinky curls @GettingKinky


----------



## water_n_oil

Did mine and DD1's hair with The Mane Choice 3-in-1 and pink Eco. Finished the jar of eco so now deciding what to go with next. I wish I still lived near a regular bss.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went skating last night. Between the humidity and sweat my hair is poof city.  I'm going to cowash and put it in a bun tonight and restyle on Tuesday.


----------



## OhTall1

It's been a few months since I shared pics.  I'm sort of on the fence about whether I want to stay short or grow this out.

View media item 130257View media item 130253View media item 130255View media item 130259


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been so focused on what my hair looks like from the front that I haven’t been paying attention to the back. The back needs lots of help. I think I need to apply my product in even more sections.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace do you find that DCing makes a big difference for you? I just ordered a DC and I can’t wait for it to arrive so I can try it out.



Yes, I notice a major difference when I go too long w/out deep conditioner. My hair gets harder to detangle, the roots try to mat up quicker than usual. And some products don't seem to be enough to moisturize, let alone, define my hair. 

I just want to maintain my moisture/protein balance. 

So that's why I deep condition w/ moderate protein d/c or strengthening d/cs. Occasionally, I'll switch to a moisturizing deep conditioner. 

Which d/c did you order?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm giving the Aunt Jackie's gel another go.

I washed w/ TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by Herbal Essences Argan Oil of Morocco conditioner in 2 sections.

Sectioned my hair into 5s.

I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flax seed gel onto each section. I definitely used more this time around...
(I hope it was enough). I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Yes, I notice a major difference when I go too long w/out deep conditioner. My hair gets harder to detangle, the roots try to mat up quicker than usual. And some products don't seem to be enough to moisturize, let alone, define my hair.
> 
> I just want to maintain my moisture/protein balance.
> 
> So that's why I deep condition w/ moderate protein d/c or strengthening d/cs. Occasionally, I'll switch to a moisturizing deep conditioner.
> 
> Which d/c did you order?




I ordered the Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair DC. 

If I see a difference I’ll be kicking myself for not doing this sooner. My biggest issue is frizz/lack of definition near my roots.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I ordered the Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair DC.
> 
> If I see a difference I’ll be kicking myself for not doing this sooner. My biggest issue is frizz/lack of definition near my roots.



I've read a lot of reviews of that one, the majority (like 95%) were good. So, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## water_n_oil

Unexpectedly soft and big hair on day 2 today. I think this might be my new favorite combo.


----------



## metro_qt

3 weeks of THEEE best wash n gos ever.
I have found my holy grail, and I'm going to rock with it for the end of the year.
Wetline xtreme gel.
Yeah. It's expensive for me (20 dollars to ship to Toronto)...but it has made my curls so soft to the touch, *some* hang time, and as one person put it-perfect ringlets.

Every day!
I am getting so many requests from other women about how to achieve their wash n gos....and I tell them my secret is wetline xtreme gel...lol


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> 3 weeks of THEEE best wash n gos ever.
> I have found my holy grail, and I'm going to rock with it for the end of the year.
> Wetline xtreme gel.
> Yeah. It's expensive for me (20 dollars to ship to Toronto)...but it has made my curls so soft to the touch, *some* hang time, and as one person put it-perfect ringlets.
> 
> Every day!
> I am getting so many requests from other women about how to achieve their wash n gos....and I tell them my secret is wetline xtreme gel...lol



The clear one?  That’s what I use. What leave in do you use with it?


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair only lasted 2 days so I had to wash again this morning. I think the SM shampoo is the problem, I don’t think my hair absorbs enough moisture when I use it. My hair comes out better when I use the KC shampoo. I was afraid to use it every time I wash because it lathers a ton, but I’m going to give it a try.


----------



## GettingKinky

I like the way my hair feels today. I used GOBS of rinse out conditioner. And a good amount of leave in conditioner. 

But I was so focused on applying gel in lots of sections that I didn’t rake well, so my hair is a little flat. 

One day I will do all the right things on the same day. And then hopefully I will find that the process is repeatable. But I’m about to run out of my SM conditioner and then I need to use up the other 2 I have before I decide if any are my staple.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Does anyone have any experience with the taliah waajid curly curl cream. I saw a few reviews and it looks promising. I think I'm gonna get it this weekend.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> The clear one?  That’s what I use. What leave in do you use with it?


Yes, that's the same one I have,
I'm actually not using a leave in, this time I just left a little conditioner in and kept it moving...
Eeek. I know. 
But it's working....
Next wash day, I will experiment with a good leave in and report back


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cowashed two nights in a row.  It’s not too bad really. My hair isn’t immaculate but eh. It’s not a big deal.  I’ll be doing my full wash day tomorrow and early as I’m off.  It will allow my hair to dry.  

Might try and find a hard bonnet dryer locally


Cowashed last night with Garnier Whole Blends Avocado and Shea butter conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a great day 3 hair day. I wish I wasn’t getting it dyed tonight. That’s going to dry it out for sure.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

1 product wash n go weather today!

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, conditioned and detangled with Garnier Whole Blends Argan + Camellia Oil conditioner.

Sectioned my wet hair into 5's, applied The Doux Mousse Def.  I raked a few times, then finally smoothing it in, before moving on to the next section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I purchased the taliah waajid. First off i love the way it smells. It doesn't smell like coconut or anything like that. Just fresh and clean and the smell is very faint. Kinda like a garnier frutis conditioner or something. It applied really nicely and felt super moisturizing. I didn't need to use very muck (i thought i was using alot but the jar is still like 2/3 full). My hair is still wet but really shiny defined and elongated. We;ll see how it turns out once dry but this may be what i've been looking for. BTW my hair does better with creams than gels.


----------



## GettingKinky

“Squish to condish” is a GAME CHANGER. I finally figured out how to do it right. My hair is heavy with water when I get out of the shower, but it doesn’t drip at all.  It’s like voodoo magic. 

My cuticles lay down and my hair looks smooth and kind of shiny. I’m hoping it just gets better and better the more I do it.

This even worked today and I just had my hair dyed yesterday and that dries my hair out so badly.

And the whole thing- including showering-  only takes 22 minutes. And since I do it all in the shower, my bathroom floor, sink, and counter stay clean 

This article explains the benefits so clearly.
http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

The taliah waajid was a bust. It dried kinda coated or something and couldn't stand the humid 95 degree weather yesterday. it looked okay but shrunk like nobodies business. i guess its back to eco style. i'll give the rest to my mom.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

New leave-in + gel combo!

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, followed by HE Hello Hydration conditioner in 2 sections. I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.

I put my hair into 5 sections.
For my leave-in, I smoothed Shea Moisture Red Palm Oil & Cocoa Butter Curl Stretch Pudding, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil

I ran out of pink eco so I made flax seed gel. Pretty meh results. Soft but not a lot of definition.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> “Squish to condish” is a GAME CHANGER. I finally figured out how to do it right. My hair is heavy with water when I get out of the shower, but it doesn’t drip at all.  It’s like voodoo magic.
> 
> My cuticles lay down and my hair looks smooth and kind of shiny. I’m hoping it just gets better and better the more I do it.
> 
> This even worked today and I just had my hair dyed yesterday and that dries my hair out so badly.
> 
> And the whole thing- including showering-  only takes 22 minutes. And since I do it all in the shower, my bathroom floor, sink, and counter stay clean
> 
> This article explains the benefits so clearly.
> http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish


White women on /r/curlyhair swear by that method. I do it here and there. There's also the "bowl method" which is basically squish to condish catching the conditioner water and reusing it til you've gotten it all in your hair.


----------



## waff

I tried my wash n go today on hair that's shirt dried instead of dripping wet, and my hair turned out great, and it's drying much faster! This might become a staple in my routine since I don't see any frizz showing up yet.
I think I don't like the new tangle teezer "wet detangler" with the handle. Idk if it's me been use to the old design since I had it for years, but it's harder to use and hold in the shower. I think I will be repurchasing the thick/curly tangle teezer with the classic design. That one is so much more comfortable to hold and made detangling so easy, and saves me time and suffering in the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> White women on /r/curlyhair swear by that method. I do it here and there. There's also the "bowl method" which is basically squish to condish catching the conditioner water and reusing it til you've gotten it all in your hair.



I’m a convert. I don’t see myself ever not doing squish to condish.


----------



## metro_qt

Ok, so I was talking about my great ( to me) wash n go's, but had no proof or pics to show you guys, since my phone is too full to upload photos.
I took a photo of a photo using my computer to kind of show what I was talking about. (so sorry for the bad quality, but you get the gist of what my hair is doing)

This wash n go was day 1, using 3 products. The Mane Choice 24k gelly i think it's called, brushed through with a wet brush, then Wetline Xtreme gel smoothed through individual sections with praying hands, and then a little bit of coconut eco styler gel smoothed over some of my unruly curls...
Day 1 hair looks kind of tame, but juicy and moisturized, by day 2 it gets fluffier and bigger. I can get 7 days or more from this.


----------



## GettingKinky

That looks great @metro_qt


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> Ok, so I was talking about my great ( to me) wash n go's, but had no proof or pics to show you guys, since my phone is too full to upload photos.
> I took a photo of a photo using my computer to kind of show what I was talking about. (so sorry for the bad quality, but you get the gist of what my hair is doing)
> 
> This wash n go was day 1, using 3 products. The Mane Choice 24k gelly i think it's called, brushed through with a wet brush, then Wetline Xtreme gel smoothed through individual sections with praying hands, and then a little bit of coconut eco styler gel smoothed over some of my unruly curls...
> Day 1 hair looks kind of tame, but juicy and moisturized, by day 2 it gets fluffier and bigger. I can get 7 days or more from this.
> 
> View attachment 448675


awe you are such a cutie! It's not just you, it looks great to me too! Loving the body and bounce  I think you have a winner combo


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> That looks great @metro_qt


Thank you! All this testing is finally working out!


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> awe you are such a cutie! It's not just you, it looks great to me too! Loving the body and bounce  I think you have a winner combo


LOL!!! thank you! I really appreciate it, I think I've found the combo I'm sticking with for the summer!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used Curl Definition products last night.  They worked so well but I went skating before it dried and womp womp... I'll post a picture later, LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 1 and day 2.  I didn’t wear a bonnet last night.  I was tired. Just layed out.  I’ll see if I’m washing today after work.


----------



## waff

so just got wet extreme gel to try out for the first time, I found it yesterday at my local Walmart so decided to grab one. I am not having a lot of expectations since I don't love gels with glycerin, but we shall see!

I think I finally learned how to scrunch my hair without causing crazy frizz, when done gently and in the right time, it gives so much bounce to my hair! the key is to scrunch when the hair is saturated with product, and very gently focusing in the areas that need the encouragement. I still have heat damaged pieces so this really help to make my curls more uniform.

Another thing I learned is that shingling is not all equal. Depending on the size of the section, the curls can look entirely different. I used bigger sections to shingle last wash day, and my curls are so much more juicier and clumpier. It sounds simple and duh, but it was shocking to me the difference the size of the section makes. Plus it was faster to do my whole head!


----------



## SunkissedLife

waff said:


> for anyone curious about my fan drying experiment... It was a fail lol My hair frizzed up. I will stick to air drying and using my diffuser when needed.
> 
> I have been faithfully using the Kinky Curly combo for my wash n go, and my hair has been holding up so well in this humidity. NC is another level of humid weather this last few weeks. I think my regimen is pretty good at this point, and I am very happy with how my routine is. (crossing fingers nothing changes for a while)




Please tell me more! I live in NC and have been looking for a good combo and KCKT is my holy grail leave in. 

Can you tell me more about your application process and the amount of product you ended up using ?


----------



## LadyRaider

keranikki said:


> Today is the last day that I can wear a WNG on a consistent basis.  My hair is officially past my collar.  I lucked out today, for my hair kept falling inside my collar, so no one was able to see that it was too long.  I'm not going to try my luck tomorrow.
> 
> It's been real.  I will rock my WNG on the weekends only from now on.
> 
> Sidenote:  Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Curling Custard and Camille Rose Curl Maker pairs exceptionally well.  These two stylers placed over my Bobeam Conditioner (I use it as a leave in) keeps my curls moisturized and popping.  I'm going to use the same products to bun my hair.



Why can't you wear a WNG when your hair is past your collar?


----------



## LadyRaider

I used a mizani deep conditioner on Sunday evening. OMG... that was some good stuff! 

Used ouidad in the shower today for my wng today. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## waff

SunkissedLife said:


> Please tell me more! I live in NC and have been looking for a good combo and KCKT is my holy grail leave in.
> 
> Can you tell me more about your application process and the amount of product you ended up using ?


Girl I know the struggle! NC's humidity is a beast of it's own lol My hair loves the moisture in the air, so it's hard to make it not open up and suck all the water in the air. KCCC has been my savior this summer, I work on very wet hair, I add water during styling. I start off with medium size sections, add the KCKT leave in, I smooth with my hands and the denman brush. This part is important because once I add in the custard, I cannot mess with my hair with a brush. So before I add in the custard, I make sure my hair is as smooth I can get it with my hands and the denman.
Now I am very generous with the custard, but a little bit does go along way. This has a learning curve, but I make sure I apply enough from my roots going down, then I smooth with my hands and I shingle. When I am completely done with my whole head, I scrunch the parts I feel need a little help to curl. I airdry most of the time, and if my hair is too wet for going to bed, I partially defuse. In the first day my hair still has a cast, but once I leave the house to work and by the end of the day the cast is gone and soft fluffy defined curls are revealed.


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> so just got wet extreme gel to try out for the first time, I found it yesterday at my local Walmart so decided to grab one. I am not having a lot of expectations since I don't love gels with glycerin, but we shall see!
> 
> I ocking to me the difference the size of the section makes. Plus it was faster to do my whole head!


I'm wishing you the most amazing month of wash n gos.... courtesy of the xtreme wetline gel fairy....

I'm finding that it mixes well with other products as well, keeping my hair soft and touchable during the week...

Downside: I have a lot of people sticking their hands in my hair...


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> I'm wishing you the most amazing month of wash n gos.... courtesy of the xtreme wetline gel fairy....
> 
> I'm finding that it mixes well with other products as well, keeping my hair soft and touchable during the week...
> 
> Downside: I have a lot of people sticking their hands in my hair...


wow now I am super excited to try it out! I hope I get good results as well


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Turned my washngo into twistout last night.  

I have to figure out washday for this week. Might just cowash quick tonight.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> “Squish to condish” is a GAME CHANGER. I finally figured out how to do it right. My hair is heavy with water when I get out of the shower, but it doesn’t drip at all.  It’s like voodoo magic.
> 
> My cuticles lay down and my hair looks smooth and kind of shiny. I’m hoping it just gets better and better the more I do it.
> 
> This even worked today and I just had my hair dyed yesterday and that dries my hair out so badly.
> 
> And the whole thing- including showering-  only takes 22 minutes. And since I do it all in the shower, my bathroom floor, sink, and counter stay clean
> 
> This article explains the benefits so clearly.
> http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish




How exactly do you do it? Do you end up with lots of conditioner left in or do you squish until it’s gone?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So, I washed with TreSemme Luxurious Moisture shampoo, untangled+ conditioned with the accompanying conditioner. 

Separated my wet hair into 5 sections.
I smoothed CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter in as my leave-in, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> How exactly do you do it? Do you end up with lots of conditioner left in or do you squish until it’s gone?



I squish until it makes that weird squashing noise. Then I let it sit while I shower.  I actually then rinse all the conditioner out and then use my leave in. So I guess I don’t follow the process exactly.


----------



## keranikki

LadyRaider said:


> Why can't you wear a WNG when your hair is past your collar?


 
Because the United States Army says I can't.
4 years, 5 months, and 11 days until retirement...then I can do what I want!


----------



## LadyRaider

keranikki said:


> Because the United States Army says I can't.
> 4 years, 5 months, and 11 days until retirement...then I can do what I want!


Oh! Cool. I think that's awesome, though! 4 years is a long time, however.


----------



## LadyRaider

Note to self: No, you may not have blue highlights. Stop trying.


----------



## metro_qt

LadyRaider said:


> Note to self: No, you may not have blue highlights. Stop trying.


Never stop trying. Go get you some HairPaintWax and you can have temporary blue highlights for as long as you want....then wash it out.
#yourewelcome


----------



## metro_qt

Yesterday,
 I just got the best compliment from an older caribbean lady on the street. She stopped me to say that if I see people staring at me on the street, don't be mad. Your hair looks so nice! So don't be mad if I see people looking


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> Yesterday,
> I just got the best compliment from an older caribbean lady on the street. She stopped me to say that if I see people staring at me on the street, don't be mad. Your hair looks so nice! So don't be mad if I see people looking



Compliments from strangers are the best.


----------



## OhTall1

LadyRaider said:


> Note to self: No, you may not have blue highlights. Stop trying.


In addition to Hair Paint Wax, Crown Paint Color has a bunch of blue options.  I just bought some samples (not blue) from them and I plan to play around with them this summer.


----------



## LadyRaider

metro_qt said:


> Never stop trying. Go get you some HairPaintWax and you can have temporary blue highlights for as long as you want....then wash it out.
> #yourewelcome



I wish I was as smart as you.


----------



## LadyRaider

OhTall1 said:


> In addition to Hair Paint Wax, Crown Paint Color has a bunch of blue options.  I just bought some samples (not blue) from them and I plan to play around with them this summer.



Yep. If my hair survives what I did to it, I'll try that in a month or so.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> “Squish to condish” is a GAME CHANGER. I finally figured out how to do it right. My hair is heavy with water when I get out of the shower, but it doesn’t drip at all.  It’s like voodoo magic.
> 
> My cuticles lay down and my hair looks smooth and kind of shiny. I’m hoping it just gets better and better the more I do it.
> 
> This even worked today and I just had my hair dyed yesterday and that dries my hair out so badly.
> 
> And the whole thing- including showering-  only takes 22 minutes. And since I do it all in the shower, my bathroom floor, sink, and counter stay clean
> 
> This article explains the benefits so clearly.
> http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish


Sounds very promising! What conditioner did you use? Do the results last even after your wash and go is fully dry?


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Sounds very promising! What conditioner did you use? Do the results last even after your wash and go is fully dry?



I used Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus and the results lasted even after my hair dried fully. I am a 100% convert. I’m out of the  SM conditioner so I’m going to try it with my Kenra conditioner next.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I hope you ladies don't mind if I post in here every now and then although I am not part of this challenge formally.

I recently started over with the Curly Girl method (I've been on and off it for years, but decided to give it one last concerted effort as I want my hair to be awesome for my film school graduation next spring).

One week into the method and I can see improvements with my hair. It's incredible that all my hair needed was just MORE water and MORE conditioner. Not even fancy conditioner. And it's starting to feel and behave like hair.

I'm still in the "bad hair" phase of the Method so I basically know that all of my WnG's will be kinda trash for a while, but hopefully by next month I'll have some better days. I will say that the WnG I had today was considerably better than the one I had on the first day of the method.

Right now, I just cowash and then use a regular conditioner as a leave in. The conditioner I use is the Garnier Whole Blends Legendary Olive Oil. I use a LOT of conditioner to cowash and then to leave-in. I'm currently using Aussie Head Strong Volume gel. I was using the LA Looks gel (blue) which is recommending for starting the Method, but it wasn't working well.


----------



## uofmpanther

I cowashed with UFD Bye Bye Buildup, then I used As I Am Leave-in and IC Olive Oil. The cowash was hard to rinse out, so I had white in my hair. Also, the IC gel was a softer hold than I expected and it has sparkles in it. It wasn't my favorite gel.

My hair did ok but my daughter's hair shrunk even more than normal.


----------



## GettingKinky

@CurlyWhoCrux 

It’s amazing what more water/conditioner can do. I think it’s just the water, but the conditioner is needed to get the water in the hair. 

My aha moment came from curlyhair on Reddit and following evanjosephcurls on Instagram. 

I’m really happy with my hair now that it’s fully hydrated.


----------



## waff

Y'all I have been cheating on my Kinky curly combo with new products, and I will never do it again lol Tried wet line extreme, nope: too crunchy, did not give me volume, and my hair frizzed up too early. Then tried the camille rose curl maker. absolute fail  It left a weird greasy film (probably because it has oils in it), definition did not last a day, and poofed up in no time. I just did my WNG with my KC combo, and It's drying up so nice. It will take me a crazy amount of temptation to try out other products for WNG... I think


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Y'all I have been cheating on my Kinky curly combo with new products, and I will never do it again lol Tried wet line extreme, nope: too crunchy, did not give me volume, and my hair frizzed up too early. Then tried the camille rose curl maker. absolute fail  It left a weird greasy film (probably because it has oils in it), definition did not last a day, and poofed up in no time. I just did my WNG with my KC combo, and It's drying up so nice. It will take me a crazy amount of temptation to try out other products for WNG... I think



I like KCCC, but I also like wetline extreme. I made the switch to wetline because it’s soooo much cheaper. I got a huge tub for $3

I used to think that wetline didn’t hold my hair for as long, but since I’m washing every 3-4 days it lasts long enough. 
The only thing I don’t like about KCCC is that my day one hair looks too stringy. I have one more container of KCCC so I’ll use it up at some point.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I like KCCC, but I also like wetline extreme. I made the switch to wetline because it’s soooo much cheaper. I got a huge tub for $3
> 
> I used to think that wetline didn’t hold my hair for as long, but since I’m washing every 3-4 days it lasts long enough.
> The only thing I don’t like about KCCC is that my day one hair looks too stringy. I have one more container of KCCC so I’ll use it up at some point.


I agree that the first day stringy hair is a bummer, but to be fair I get that with any gel that has hold. KCCC lasts me a while! 8 oz lasted me 2 months which is not too shabby for how much hair products I usually run through. I have the 16 oz which will probably last a good 4 months. The KCKT is another story though, I use that up so much faster, and 1 container only lasts me 2 weeks, 3 if I am lucky. I get them from IHerb using my customer credits which lowers the cost a bit, I was able to get the KCKT for 9 dollars a unit, and that's almost 25% less than any other retailer (Target, Sallys, etc). Nothing else worked as well for me consistently. Maybe when my heat damage is all gone, I will retry the products that have not worked now again and see if it works for me then... we will see 

This is day 2, and it's usually very frizzy and a big poof ball, but with this combo, my hair looks decent still and wearable:

View media item 130305View media item 130303


----------



## water_n_oil

Your hair tho.... Absolutely gorgeous @waff


----------



## GettingKinky

@waff 
You have all that beautiful hair and you can make 8oz of KCCC last 2 months?!?  I must use waaay too much. 

I run through KCKT really quickly too. 

I LOVE your hair. I’ve given up on mine ever looking that long in a wash n go.


----------



## waff

@GettingKinky @water_n_oil
Thank you for your kind words <3 


GettingKinky said:


> @waff
> You have all that beautiful hair and you can make 8oz of KCCC last 2 months?!?  I must use waaay too much.
> 
> I run through KCKT really quickly too.
> 
> I LOVE your hair. I’ve given up on mine ever looking that long in a wash n go.


I have learned to make sure each section is very wet so I can use just enough to cover every strand, i saw someone on YouTube mix the KCCC with water 1:1 before application, I am thinking of trying that out next


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux
> 
> It’s amazing what more water/conditioner can do. I think it’s just the water, but the conditioner is needed to get the water in the hair.
> 
> My aha moment came from curlyhair on Reddit and following evanjosephcurls on Instagram.
> 
> I’m really happy with my hair now that it’s fully hydrated.



I follow that reddit! And it is part of the reason I restarted the method. Reading that reddit made me realize that I need to stay committed to the method even when it seems like the good hair days aren't in sight. I use to give up so easily because the first one or two days always were fails.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I banded my day one wng so it wouldn't be so shrunken. I like the results. It almost looks like all my hair is the same length. Lol.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I finally got the wash and go i've been looking for with the lcg method. My leave in was giovanni direct, my cream is the african pride miracle something, and my gel is eco krystal. My hair came out sooooo pretty....... I'm finally ready to wear it regularly.


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> I agree that the first day stringy hair is a bummer, but to
> View media item 130305View media item 130303



Beauuuuutiful! Gorgeous hair!


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I finally got the wash and go i've been looking for with the lcg method. My leave in was giovanni direct, my cream is the african pride miracle something, and my gel is eco krystal. My hair came out sooooo pretty....... I'm finally ready to wear it regularly.



That’s awesome! I’m so happy for you. Being able to just wash and go is so freeing. Even though I don’t like the way my hair turns out every day, I just keep wearing it anyway.


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> “Squish to condish” is a GAME CHANGER. I finally figured out how to do it right. My hair is heavy with water when I get out of the shower, but it doesn’t drip at all.  It’s like voodoo magic.
> 
> My cuticles lay down and my hair looks smooth and kind of shiny. I’m hoping it just gets better and better the more I do it.
> 
> This even worked today and I just had my hair dyed yesterday and that dries my hair out so badly.
> 
> And the whole thing- including showering-  only takes 22 minutes. And since I do it all in the shower, my bathroom floor, sink, and counter stay clean
> 
> This article explains the benefits so clearly.
> http://www.thereoncewasacurl.com/blog/squish-to-condish




Thank you for this post! It really works! My hair felt so heavy after I did it, lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki said:


> Thank you for this post! It really works! My hair felt so heavy after I did it, lol.



I’m glad it worked for you! I’m a big believer in this technique. 

I’ve been struggling with it for the last few days though. I’m not sure if it’s because I changed conditioner or because my hair is unhappy after I went swimming.


----------



## keranikki

waff said:


> Y'all I have been cheating on my Kinky curly combo with new products, and I will never do it again lol Tried wet line extreme, nope: too crunchy, did not give me volume, and my hair frizzed up too early. Then tried the camille rose curl maker. absolute fail  It left a weird greasy film (probably because it has oils in it), definition did not last a day, and poofed up in no time. I just did my WNG with my KC combo, and It's drying up so nice. It will take me a crazy amount of temptation to try out other products for WNG... I think



I never used Camille Rose Curl Maker by itself, but I do use it with Mielle Pomegranate Curling Custard. This combo is amazing! It gives me the same Curl definition and staying power as KC, but it’s more moisturizing.


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> I’m glad it worked for you! I’m a big believer in this technique.
> 
> I’ve been struggling with it for the last few days though. I’m not sure if it’s because I changed conditioner or because my hair is unhappy after I went swimming.



Did you swim in fresh, salt, or pool water?

Salt water is great for lo-po hair, but horrid for hi-po. Chlorine is just terrible for everyone. I suggest using a chelating shampoo to get all of the hard minerals out.


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki said:


> Did you swim in fresh, salt, or pool water?
> 
> Salt water is great for lo-po hair, but horrid for hi-po. Chlorine is just terrible for everyone. I suggest using a chelating shampoo to get all of the hard minerals out.



I was in the ocean. It was just a few days while I was on vacation. But a chelating shampoo is a good idea.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is really dry today and I should have washed it, but I want day 2 hair on Saturday so I postponed wash day until tomorrow. So to salvage my hair today I’m wearing it half up half down. 
The old me would have bunned it, but I’m trying to wear my hair out all of the time.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Applied gel in the shower today rather than waiting to get out of the shower. Application was quick and my hair dried better today (clumpy).

Will try to continue this moving forward.

I can’t wait for my roots to start clumping and for my hair to start drying in curls. I think I have really low elasticity so my hair doesn’t shrink up into curls. They just turn into thick waves with gel. Scrunching doesn’t work right now because the roots are more frizzy than the length and ends so I’d just be making them frizzier with scrunching, although if my elasticity doesn’t change but my roots DO start clumping than I’ll definitely give scrunching a try in the future.


----------



## GettingKinky

@CurlyWhoCrux applying gel in the shower is the best  it keeps me from getting conditioner/gel/water all over the bathroom floor


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux applying gel in the shower is the best  it keeps me from getting conditioner/gel/water all over the bathroom floor



I was worried about doing it because I was thinking I would have more water and conditioner than gel in my hair and then my hair wouldn’t be able to clump but it seemed to work.

I need to figure out how to properly plop.


----------



## GettingKinky

For me the wetter the better @CurlyWhoCrux


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been playing with the amount of smoothing vs raking I do. Less raking gives me really big clumps and the curls are very smooth and more shiny. But now my clumps are too big. I need to do a bit more raking. I feel like I’ll never get my procedure perfected.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been playing with the amount of smoothing vs raking I do. Less raking gives me really big clumps and the curls are very smooth and more shiny. But now my clumps are too big. I need to do a bit more raking. I feel like I’ll never get my procedure perfected.



I’ve been playing around with this too! I prefer smoothing but find myself raking if I stay on one section for too long. If I smooth I get fat clumped waves.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I’ve tried plopping twice now and this is what has happened both times. I know my ends are dry (and in general my hair is still very frizzy).

I mostly need a way to dry my hair before work each day.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

This was the body of my hair after plopping yesterday.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been playing with the amount of smoothing vs raking I do. Less raking gives me really big clumps and the curls are very smooth and more shiny. But now my clumps are too big. I need to do a bit more raking. I feel like I’ll never get my procedure perfected.



What i do with the big clumps is seperate them when their fully dry or close to dry. It fluffs it up but you still get the elongated big curls without the huge clumps. i always have to seperate for more volume once dry so i do it the night b4 i wanna wear it out.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I’ve tried plopping twice now and this is what has happened both times. I know my ends are dry (and in general my hair is still very frizzy).
> 
> I mostly need a way to dry my hair before work each day.



I also want a way to get my hair dry before work. I just go with wet hair and hope it comes out ok.  One day I’ll try washing my hair at night.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I used Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus and the results lasted even after my hair dried fully. I am a 100% convert. I’m out of the  SM conditioner so I’m going to try it with my Kenra conditioner next.


Thank you for replying! Has the other conditioner given you similar results?


----------



## Alma Petra

waff said:


> I agree that the first day stringy hair is a bummer, but to be fair I get that with any gel that has hold. KCCC lasts me a while! 8 oz lasted me 2 months which is not too shabby for how much hair products I usually run through. I have the 16 oz which will probably last a good 4 months. The KCKT is another story though, I use that up so much faster, and 1 container only lasts me 2 weeks, 3 if I am lucky. I get them from IHerb using my customer credits which lowers the cost a bit, I was able to get the KCKT for 9 dollars a unit, and that's almost 25% less than any other retailer (Target, Sallys, etc). Nothing else worked as well for me consistently. Maybe when my heat damage is all gone, I will retry the products that have not worked now again and see if it works for me then... we will see
> 
> This is day 2, and it's usually very frizzy and a big poof ball, but with this combo, my hair looks decent still and wearable:
> 
> View media item 130305View media item 130303



Your hair is amazing 
I'll never have the thickness or the curl pattern but maybe I'll achive the same length after 4 or 5 years


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I also want a way to get my hair dry before work. I just go with wet hair and hope it comes out ok.  One day I’ll try washing my hair at night.


Do you usually airdry, diffuse, or sit under a drier?


----------



## Alma Petra

How do you guys refresh your curls for second day and beyond?


----------



## waff

Alma Petra said:


> Your hair is amazing
> I'll never have the thickness or the curl pattern but maybe I'll achive the same length after 4 or 5 years


thank you! you are so sweet <3 I use to think my current length will never be possible for me, but after years of consistency it happened. My goal now is to get rid of heat damage and just have healthy hair.



Alma Petra said:


> How do you guys refresh your curls for second day and beyond?


It seems that running water over my hands and going over frizzy sections works much better than spraying to reduce frizz for me. Especially for the top of head which gets the frizziest/driest. I noticed that KCCC reactivates nicely when water is added to dry hair as well, so I do not add any product otherwise it gets gunky and white flakes appear.

Does anyone use a hooded drier to dry their WNG? I am thinking of getting one. I hate sleeping on wet hair, and I want to find a way to speed up the drying process so bad! defusing takes so long and is just too much work. If I can get my hair dry while getting work done in my computer, that will be a dream come true lol I saw some youtubers mention the sally's hot tools drier, I might give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Alma Petra said:


> How do you guys refresh your curls for second day and beyond?




I’m in the early days of the Curly Girl method and have been cowashing my hair every day. I can’t even get good day one curls yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for replying! Has the other conditioner given you similar results?



Of course. I love taking about squish to condish. The only other conditioner I tried was Kenra and it didn’t work nearly as well  as the SM. For now I’m going to stick to the SM.


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Do you usually airdry, diffuse, or sit under a drier?



I air dry all the time. I have a diffuser but I don’t have time for that before work.  And it takes so long that even on weekends I don’t use it


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I’m in the early days of the Curly Girl method and have been cowashing my hair every day. I can’t even get good day one curls yet.



I think day one is hard. I like day 2 and 3 MUCH better than day 1.


----------



## Alma Petra

waff said:


> thank you! you are so sweet <3 I use to think my current length will never be possible for me, but after years of consistency it happened. My goal now is to get rid of heat damage and just have healthy hair.
> 
> 
> It seems that running water over my hands and going over frizzy sections works much better than spraying to reduce frizz for me. Especially for the top of head which gets the frizziest/driest. I noticed that KCCC reactivates nicely when water is added to dry hair as well, so I do not add any product otherwise it gets gunky and white flakes appear.
> 
> Does anyone use a hooded drier to dry their WNG? I am thinking of getting one. I hate sleeping on wet hair, and I want to find a way to speed up the drying process so bad! defusing takes so long and is just too much work. If I can get my hair dry while getting work done in my computer, that will be a dream come true lol I saw some youtubers mention the sally's hot tools drier, I might give it a try and see how it goes.


I have tried sitting under the drier once and it worked for me but... my hair is short (shoulder length) and yet I had to manoeuvre my ends into the path of the hot air to get them to dry. It's not easy to angle your neck such that your ends face the hot air. The drier also blew parts of my hurl up into itself. Thankfully none of these things lead to frizz or abnormal kinking. The disadvantages: I became very sweaty. I should not have showered before but after drying. It took as long as diffusing to fully dry. Advatages: both hands were free.

I can see myself using it again in the mornings to get stuff done on my computer before going to work. It takes me one hour to fully dry but I currently don't towel or blot before drying.


----------



## Alma Petra

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I’m in the early days of the Curly Girl method and have been cowashing my hair every day. I can’t even get good day one curls yet.


Me too I'm still experimenting but my day 1 hair can be good if I accept a little bit of frizz. If I eliminate frizz completely I will need to compromise on moisture which I'd rather not do if I can.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I air dry all the time. I have a diffuser but I don’t have time for that before work.  And it takes so long that even on weekends I don’t use it


How about partially drying with diffuser? Might help air drying faster during the rest of the day. 

To cut time short, I usually wash and apply my stylers at night then keep my curls in bantu knots under a soft shower cap over night. In the morning, the only thing left for me to do is drying which I'm experimenting with doing under the hooded drier instead of diffusing to make use of time.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> Of course. I love taking about squish to condish. The only other conditioner I tried was Kenra and it didn’t work nearly as well  as the SM. For now I’m going to stick to the SM.


I might have to try your conditioner. Do you love any DCs from SM?


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> I might have to try your conditioner. Do you love any DCs from SM?



I haven’t tried any SM DCs. I’m not really big on DCing. I just bought my first one from Briogeo and I didn’t find that it did anything special for my hair.


----------



## waff

Alma Petra said:


> I might have to try your conditioner. Do you love any DCs from SM?


Just wanted to say that I LOVE the manuka honey and mafura oil DC. It's amazing when used under heat. It's very comparable to TGIN honey miracle mask if you used that in the past.


----------



## OhTall1

waff said:


> Does anyone use a hooded drier to dry their WNG?


I use one I bought one from Sally's.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i use my fan. i got the tip from joyjah on yt. I get dry in 4 hrs. it use to take me at least 8 if not 12 or more to dry.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

its in this vid. it really works


----------



## waff

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> its in this vid. it really works


She inspired me to use the fan actually! her results were so amazing. I am not sure what I am doing wrong, because when I tried it it was a frizz city. I am glad it worked out for you! What setting to you have the fan on? and How far do you keep it?

edit: I have been working on damp hair (t-shirt dried for 10-15 mins) instead of dripping wet which cut down drying time considerably. I noticed that when I am consistent with DCing regularly, I can get away with styling damp hair and not get frizz. This combined with deffusing for 20 mins on high/warm is really cutting down the drying time for me. My hair got to 95% dry today in 4-5 hours, which is a record low from the usual >12 hours.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

waff said:


> She inspired me to use the fan actually! her results were so amazing. I am not sure what I am doing wrong, because when I tried it it was a frizz city. I am glad it worked out for you! What setting to you have the fan on? and How far do you keep it?
> 
> edit: I have been working on damp hair (t-shirt dried for 10-15 mins) instead of dripping wet which cut down drying time considerably. I noticed that when I am consistent with DCing regularly, I can get away with styling damp hair and not get frizz. This combined with deffusing for 20 mins on high/warm is really cutting down the drying time for me. My hair got to 95% dry today in 4-5 hours, which is a record low from the usual >12 hours.


i set it to the highest setting and stay at a reg distance (not as close as her) until the last hr when i get up close and move my hair around like she does. I also leave my hair alone while drying (except the last hr) and just let it dry the way it naturally falls until its like 80% dry and then for volume and seperation go ham like she does.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have figured out that I can refresh individual curls!!!  I’m wearing day 3 hair today. The curls that were a bit frizzy I just sprayed with water smoothed and then added a little more gel. I’m going to wash tomorrow because I’m leaving on a trip, but I think I could have easily lasted 4-5 days.  If I can get 4-5 day hair any my hair only looks bad on day 1, I’ll really be doing something. 

I think having s hair cut with good shape has also helped because I’m not worried that it’s going to shrink and look crazy when it dries.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I did smooth/rake/smooth when I applied my gel. So far so good, I have a good amount of clumping but not too much clumping. 

Once I get this style nailed down, I think these will be my products & technique for life (after I try the Deva decadence that I already bought 2 month ago). I don’t want to keep chasing the next best thing. 

ETA:  I forgot I also bought briogeo curl charisma flax seed gel. I guess I have to try that too.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Today, I tried rinsing my roots verrry briefly after applying gel but before exiting the shower (because I'm noticing flat roots and also roots taking forever to dry). All this did was give me frizzy and undefined, but soft roots. 

Also, I'm having an issue with styling because the front (the bangs area) of my hair is just as long, if not longer than the rest of my hair, and I typically part my hair down the middle. It just leaves an awkward shape when it's drying, and the under layer roots never dry. I've tried flipping one side of my hair to do a sort of side part/side sweep thing, but so far the only thing that resolves the issue of getting hair out of my face is doing flat twists of the two front halves. I might have to try some sort of zig zag part. The only thing is, it's easier to cowash and detangle when I've split my hair right down the middle. 

I also wonder if I need to find a new gel or just apply more gel. I feel like as my hair is drying the curls/waves start to break apart on their own, as if scrunched. This just means more frizz, and not a lot of definition.

Ughhh I just want to be 6 months into this with good hair days...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i think i've found my holy grail wash and go combo. my hair came out great again with the lcg method.

this is end of the day in humid 90 degree weather. Theres tons of movement too but day 1 is flat and stringy. i used alot of product this time because i wanted it to last though


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Today, I tried rinsing my roots verrry briefly after applying gel but before exiting the shower (because I'm noticing flat roots and also roots taking forever to dry). All this did was give me frizzy and undefined, but soft roots.
> 
> Also, I'm having an issue with styling because the front (the bangs area) of my hair is just as long, if not longer than the rest of my hair, and I typically part my hair down the middle. It just leaves an awkward shape when it's drying, and the under layer roots never dry. I've tried flipping one side of my hair to do a sort of side part/side sweep thing, but so far the only thing that resolves the issue of getting hair out of my face is doing flat twists of the two front halves. I might have to try some sort of zig zag part. The only thing is, it's easier to cowash and detangle when I've split my hair right down the middle.
> 
> I also wonder if I need to find a new gel or just apply more gel. I feel like as my hair is drying the curls/waves start to break apart on their own, as if scrunched. This just means more frizz, and not a lot of definition.
> 
> Ughhh I just want to be 6 months into this with good hair days...



Have you thought a skit getting a Deva cut?  They could shape your hair so that it falls the way you want it when it’s dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

Very cute @VictoriousBrownFlower 

Day 1 really is the worst. I wish there was a way to get day 2 hair on the first day.


----------



## waff

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Today, I tried rinsing my roots verrry briefly after applying gel but before exiting the shower (because I'm noticing flat roots and also roots taking forever to dry). All this did was give me frizzy and undefined, but soft roots.
> 
> Also, I'm having an issue with styling because the front (the bangs area) of my hair is just as long, if not longer than the rest of my hair, and I typically part my hair down the middle. It just leaves an awkward shape when it's drying, and the under layer roots never dry. I've tried flipping one side of my hair to do a sort of side part/side sweep thing, but so far the only thing that resolves the issue of getting hair out of my face is doing flat twists of the two front halves. I might have to try some sort of zig zag part. The only thing is, it's easier to cowash and detangle when I've split my hair right down the middle.
> 
> I also wonder if I need to find a new gel or just apply more gel. I feel like as my hair is drying the curls/waves start to break apart on their own, as if scrunched. This just means more frizz, and not a lot of definition.
> 
> Ughhh I just want to be 6 months into this with good hair days...


What I do to avoid weird looking front area part is that I style my hair in the opposite side I will be wearing it on. So if I want to wear a right side part, I will part it in a left side, do my WNG, dry it, and than wear it on the opposite side. This helps give me volume, avoid weird looking unatural looking part, and the flat geled down roots stuck to my head. Also shaking my head slightly when I am done styling helps to get the hair away from been stuck to the scalp and get some air to the roots.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> Have you thought a skit getting a Deva cut?  They could shape your hair so that it falls the way you want it when it’s dry.



I definitely need to get a haircut. I want to see if I can get more curl definition though, before I go in and a stylist starts snipping off could-be curls lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> How do you guys refresh your curls for second day and beyond?



A little moisturizer mixed with water in my hands and scrunch it in.


----------



## waff

Has anyone tried the Doux mouse def before ? I used it to do my WNG yesterday, and it's looking good so far! No stiff roots in day 1 hair, zero crunch, my hair dried so fast as well compared to using a gel. I have to attend an outdoor event tonight, so we will see how it will react to humidity. in Their video, the owner recommends not using a leave in, so I am following their instructions even though I am skeptical if it will provide enough moisture.
Beside the product, I really like the owner's look and vibe, so 90's <3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yup @waff    Its really nice.  Used it for twists on a friends hair as well/ Hes a Type 3/4. His hair was shiny and beautiful. Used it on my LO for a washngo. Very nice.

 I just found another mousse that's even better!  Terra Veda organix Fresh Whip Styling foam


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I washed on Tuesday and tried out TVO Fresh Whip Foam.  Foam is an understatement.  I think I used too much because my hair was flaky yesterday.  I’ll be washing again today and trying again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I will not be tempted to try mousse.
I will not be tempted to try mousse
I will not be tempted to try mousse


----------



## waff

shawnyblazes said:


> Yup @waff    Its really nice.  Used it for twists on a friends hair as well/ Hes a Type 3/4. His hair was shiny and beautiful. Used it on my LO for a washngo. Very nice.
> 
> I just found another mousse that's even better!  Terra Veda organix Fresh Whip Styling foam


My hair is so juicy today! I can't beleive a mousse is giving me good results. When I tried a mousse back in the day, It was always a dry frizzy mess. Usually 1st day hair is kinda stringy and flat from the roots, my hair looks like day 2. I don't know how it will last, but so far I am loving it. Especially that it dried in half the time a gel takes to dry.

Giiiiirl now you are making me want to try this Terra Veda foam  Looking at the ingredients, it looks like it's protein based, and I don't see any glycerin (which is great for me):


> Water (Aqua), Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Methyl Gluceth-20, Oleth-20, Polyquaternium-55, Polysorbate 20, PVP, Quaternium-75, DMDM Hydantoin, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance (Parfum



Does it work for WNG too? why do you prefer it?



GettingKinky said:


> I will not be tempted to try mousse.
> I will not be tempted to try mousse
> I will not be tempted to try mousse



Thta's what I tell my self, and every time I don't listen


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

waff said:


> My hair is so juicy today! I can't beleive a mousse is giving me good results. When I tried a mousse back in the day, It was always a dry frizzy mess. Usually 1st day hair is kinda stringy and flat from the roots, my hair looks like day 2. I don't know how it will last, but so far I am loving it. Especially that it dried in half the time a gel takes to dry.
> 
> Giiiiirl now you are making me want to try this Terra Veda foam  Looking at the ingredients, it looks like it's protein based, and I don't see any glycerin (which is great for me):
> 
> 
> Does it work for WNG too? why do you prefer it?
> 
> 
> Thta's what I tell my self, and every time I don't listen



 I primarily washngo.   The Doux,  was okay for me in regards to washngo but it was soft after drying.  The foam was slightly hard after drying and I didn't use a leavein because I wanted to test it out . The Foam was sooooooooooooooooooooooo defining and my hair laid down really well.   I like both but the foam was better at hang time.   @waff


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> My hair is so juicy today! I can't beleive a mousse is giving me good results. When I tried a mousse back in the day, It was always a dry frizzy mess. Usually 1st day hair is kinda stringy and flat from the roots, my hair looks like day 2. I don't know how it will last, but so far I am loving it. Especially that it dried in half the time a gel takes to dry.
> 
> Does it work for WNG too? why do you prefer it
> 
> Thta's what I tell my self, and every time I don't listen


Tell me more?!!!
I got my hair styled and colored on Monday and instead of gel, she used Design Essentials Mousse...
Day 1 results were great, but I am already a fan of the techniques I've been working on for my wash n goes (my hair still shrinks up into a mushroom from super mario land) and found that the mousse wasn't giving me hang and wasn't going to last past day 2 and definitely wasn't juicy... it was very soft and voluminous though.

I want to learn more and see if I can add it to my styling regimen when my hair grows, since I have a can of mousse hanging around somewhere...


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute @VictoriousBrownFlower
> 
> Day 1 really is the worst. I wish there was a way to get day 2 hair on the first day.



I actually love my day 1 hair the most, because that's when I get hang time....my hair takes 2 days to dry regardless, so it's real cute on day 1...

Days 2 to 7 are mushroom city


----------



## waff

shawnyblazes said:


> I primarily washngo.   The Doux,  was okay for me in regards to washngo but it was soft after drying.  The foam was slightly hard after drying and I didn't use a leavein because I wanted to test it out . The Foam was sooooooooooooooooooooooo defining and my hair laid down really well.   I like both but the foam was better at hang time.   @waff



Thank you for the review! I am browsing through the website, I will probably end up ordering it. Ohhhh that sounds so promising, I wonder how it compares to the Doux when it comes to lasting moisture


----------



## metro_qt

My color and highlight session on Monday.
I wanted my hair to look 'sunkissed' and caramelly...

I'm on the fence...she put all my highlights to the back of my head... and my hair looks decidedly orange ....

I'll see how the color settles.
(I also wasn't a fan of her wash n go styling)


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> I actually love my day 1 hair the most, because that's when I get hang time....my hair takes 2 days to dry regardless, so it's real cute on day 1...
> 
> Days 2 to 7 are mushroom city



How do you prevent the stringy/crunchy look on day one?  I have more hang time on day 1, but I really don’t like the way it looks.


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> Tell me more?!!!
> I got my hair styled and colored on Monday and instead of gel, she used Design Essentials Mousse...
> Day 1 results were great, but I am already a fan of the techniques I've been working on for my wash n goes (my hair still shrinks up into a mushroom from super mario land) and found that the mousse wasn't giving me hang and wasn't going to last past day 2 and definitely wasn't juicy... it was very soft and voluminous though.
> 
> I want to learn more and see if I can add it to my styling regimen when my hair grows, since I have a can of mousse hanging around somewhere...



So far I am really loving the WNG. I have no idea how Day 2 will be, I will update you for sure. Have you tried using a heavier leave in underneath to combat the shrinkage? My hair does not shrink as much because I still have limp pieces from heat damage that are weighing it down which I am slowly trimming off.

I did not even work on super wet hair, my hair was damp only, I made sure every strand is covered with the foam, and basically followed the technique from the Doux's video except I used a denman to smooth. I never thought about using a mousse before, so this opened a whole new arena for me lol (my wallet is crying somewhere )

I love this girl's results using the Doux's mousse, her volume is beautiful:


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> My color and highlight session on Monday.
> I wanted my hair to look 'sunkissed' and caramelly...
> 
> I'm on the fence...she put all my highlights to the back of my head... and my hair looks decidedly orange ....
> 
> I'll see how the color settles.
> (I also wasn't a fan of her wash n go styling)
> View attachment 449235 View attachment 449237


I love the highlights, It looks amazing, and really brings out your curls!


----------



## GettingKinky

I think it looks good @metro_qt the color and the styling


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@metro_qt   love the shape and color.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today instead of smooth/rake/smooth I just did smooth/rake. I’m still hoping for the perfect amount of clumping. 

I timed my entire process including showering and it’s 24 minutes. A regular shower takes me 7 minutes so I’m spending 17 minutes on my hair every 3 days. That’s not too bad.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got a compliment on my day 1 hair today!
The checkout lady in the cafeteria said “your hair is so pretty” And my hair is probably 80% dry so it’s not going to change much in appearance.

I guess smooth then rake is the winning technique.
What am I going to do with all the products I bought that I haven’t even tried
- Deva decadence conditioner
- Briogeo curl charisma chia + flax seed cut custard
- Briogeo farewell frizz conditioning spray (sample size)
-Deva super cream (sample size)


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I got a compliment on my day 1 hair today!
> The checkout lady in the cafeteria said “your hair is so pretty” And my hair is probably 80% dry so it’s not going to change much in appearance.
> 
> I guess smooth then rake is the winning technique.
> What am I going to do with all the products I bought that I haven’t even tried
> - Deva decadence conditioner
> - Briogeo curl charisma chia + flax seed cut custard
> - Briogeo farewell frizz conditioning spray (sample size)
> -Deva super cream (sample size)



How sweet  What I tend to do is sneak in a product at a time. So one wash day I swap one product with the new one to try it out to determine it's true effect.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> How sweet  What I tend to do is sneak in a product at a time. So one wash day I swap one product with the new one to try it out to determine it's true effect.



Are you trying to turn me into a PJ? 
I’m trying so hard to be good. Today I was looking at the blueberry bliss products. I don’t need anything else, but the curls products smell so delicious. I would love to make one of them a staple.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> Are you trying to turn me into a PJ?
> I’m trying so hard to be good. Today I was looking at the blueberry bliss products. I don’t need anything else, but the curls products smell so delicious. I would love to make one of them a staple.


imo they're not great. I only used the jelly and it made my hair dry and only looked good on day 1 maybe 2


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Rewashed and styled with the TVO products (mousse and gel)

Hair still wet lol


----------



## waff

My hair survived the humidity with the exception of the front peice that always frizzes first. But I was pretty impressed that it held up on the high heat/humidity. I am using the Doux mousse again today to confirm my impression. It's hard to know how much I used up of the mousse but the bottle still feels more than half way full, so cost to value ratio is not too bad if it lasts at least 2-3 weeks since it doesn't require a leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> I actually love my day 1 hair the most, because that's when I get hang time....my hair takes 2 days to dry regardless, so it's real cute on day 1...
> 
> Days 2 to 7 are mushroom city



You might want to give banding your wng after day 1 a try


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> I love the highlights, It looks amazing, and really brings out your curls!





GettingKinky said:


> I think it looks good @metro_qt the color and the styling





shawnyblazes said:


> @metro_qt   love the shape and color.


Thanks so much guys!
after fooling around with it, I've decided that I love it.
(wetline Xtreme Gel is still my Bae, and i've been refreshing daily with it...)
It is now perfect...
(I still want blonder highlights though... but I'm going to take a hair dye rest for 6 months or so and baby my hair)

ETA:
I am researching a Blue Shampoo (Fanola No Orange)
to neutralize the orange tones and give me more blonde... I will probably do this once a month going forward, with olaplaex treatments as well.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> You might want to give banding your wng after day 1 a try


Let me watch this and see what's up...
Thanks!!!


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> My hair survived the humidity with the exception of the front peice that always frizzes first. But I was pretty impressed that it held up on the high heat/humidity. I am using the Doux mousse again today to confirm my impression. It's hard to know how much I used up of the mousse but the bottle still feels more than half way full, so cost to value ratio is not too bad if it lasts at least 2-3 weeks since it doesn't require a leave in.


So Basically, you really like the Doux Mousse results?
I'm going to look into this, and see how mousse works for me.
Do you also layer it with a light gel?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my hair held up beautifully to the heat/humidity. I felt great and got lots of smiles and attention.


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> So Basically, you really like the Doux Mousse results?
> I'm going to look into this, and see how mousse works for me.
> Do you also layer it with a light gel?


Yes I really like it! It's the best mousse I ever used, and I love day 1 hair with it. I can get similar results with gel, but I have to wait to day 2 for it to not look crunchy.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok so I washed my hair with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo. I found a new moisturing conditioner: Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk. The slip was able to tackle my very tangled and nearly matted (at the roots) hair like it was nothing!

I've been skipping leave-ins when my hair is very moisturized.

After sectioning my hair into 5s, I smoothed Wetline Xtreme Aloe (green) gel into each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## OhTall1

Today's WNG
View media item 130319


----------



## SunkissedLife

Hey guys. Long time lurker here (because every time I try a wash n go it takes me too long (applying product in such small sections) and I get insane shrinkage and tangles 

So a thing happened. My hair was ridiculous dry and tangle city after wearing out for like a week straight no moisture (I know what wasn’t I think smh)  so I treated it to a heavy prepoo w aloe Vera gel + oil finger combing each section and put in 4 Bantu knots. Well I got too lazy and tired the next day and when I showered I just rinsed it really well. 

Y’all. My curls were poppppppping in the shower. So much so I just put it in a loose ponytail w a satin scrunchie bonnet and went to bed. hindsight I should have put a scarf on to hold down the front (too short to fit in my pony). Woke up to crazy soft and defined hair (minus the front which I rewet in the am). Some shrinkage but not much. 

Basically it kinda seems like an oil rinse. I’m wondering if this is the hair hack Ive been needing for wash n gos. *Have any of you done an oil rinse before wash n go? *My hair was so soft and moist and most fully dry overnight.  I definitely think one could put a scarf and maybe gel on and be ready to go straight out the shower no fuss. Please let me know your experiences.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Yes I really like it! It's the best mousse I ever used, and I love day 1 hair with it. I can get similar results with gel, but I have to wait to day 2 for it to not look crunchy.



Now I am tempted. The hairdresser I follow on Instagram (evanjosephcurls) swears by AG cloud mousse. 

I don’t even know how to use mousse and I have so much gel in my stash.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was on vacation last week and I didn’t take all my hair products. One day I washed just my bangs and then squished to condish with my SM conditioner. I didn’t rinse it all out and then followed up with gel. It came out great! I may not need my KCKT any more. I’ll try this on my whole head over a weekend. The fewer products I need the better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

waff said:


> Yes I really like it! It's the best mousse I ever used, and I love day 1 hair with it. I can get similar results with gel, but I have to wait to day 2 for it to not look crunchy.



Wonder how it compares to the DE curl enhancing mousse. I love that stuff. Might try this one after I run out.


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> Wonder how it compares to the DE curl enhancing mousse. I love that stuff. Might try this one after I run out.


I am really interested to try the DE mousse since it doesn't have glycerin. I want to try lotta body mousse since it's much more affordable and I saw someone on YouTube have great results for a wng.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I did too much raking today. I just can’t get the smoothing/raking ratio right.


----------



## GettingKinky

How do I get my hair to lay the way I want it to?  It has a mind of its own - I can’t make it fall towards the back.


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> For me the wetter the better @CurlyWhoCrux



Yesterday I did the product thing in the shower. It took forever to for my hair to dry!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to try my Briogeo chia+ flax seed coil custard today. 

I realized that I need to try it before I run out of wetline so that if I like it better I won’t buy another enormous tub of wetline.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Used UFD curl magic and DE Mousse along with my 3 row comb this week. In desperate need of a color touch up. One more month until my next appointment.


----------



## GettingKinky

I didn’t like the Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard. I don’t like the way it smells, it didn’t smooth onto my hair easily and now my hair feels tacky. It was pricy so I will try it one more time, but after that I think it will give up on it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t like the Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard. I don’t like the way it smells, it didn’t smooth onto my hair easily and now my hair feels tacky. It was pricy so I will try it one more time, but after that I think it will give up on it.



You apply it to soaking wet hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> You apply it to soaking wet hair?



I applied it to soaking wet hair. Maybe I used too much.
My hair feels the same way it did when I got a Deva cut and the stylist used the supercream - tacky.

On the plus side my hair never looked stringy/crunchy so maybe I just need to figure out the right technique for using it. I applied it the same way I use wetline gel. Maybe for this more isn’t better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I applied it to soaking wet hair. Maybe I used too much.
> My hair feels the same way it did when I got a Deva cut and the stylist used the supercream - tacky.
> 
> On the plus side my hair never looked stringy/crunchy so maybe I just need to figure out the right technique for using it. I applied it the same way I use wetline gel. Maybe for this more isn’t better.



I can see how that can happen. I use less instead of more with that one. I start with like a nickel size with maybe a 3 inch section of hair


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, then d/c'd with Bleu Luna Conditioning Butter. This is more like a light protein treatment. It has slip and left my hair: smooth, soft & moisturized!

I skipped a leave-in, then smoothed Wetline Xtreme Aloe (green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I applied it to soaking wet hair. Maybe I used too much.
> My hair feels the same way it did when I got a Deva cut and the stylist used the supercream - tacky.
> 
> On the plus side my hair never looked stringy/crunchy so maybe I just need to figure out the right technique for using it. I applied it the same way I use wetline gel. Maybe for this more isn’t better.


I learned that the hard way many times, I tend to be generous and very heavy handed with product, however that's not always the right thing. Especially with natural gels/gelees like KCCC/UFD, a little bit does go along way.

I am in desperate need of a trim. I will either blow dry/self trim, or flat iron and go to the salon to even out my hemline. I haven't gotten a decent hair cut in more than 6 months and I have been due for so long at this point, I am just been lazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I can see how that can happen. I use less instead of more with that one. I start with like a nickel size with maybe a 3 inch section of hair



I can’t wrap my head around not being heavy handed. How do you ensure that all your strands get product on them?

Also the Briogeo chia + flax seed gel doesn’t seem to smooth my hair. I guess I’ll try it on weekend so if it comes out crazy it won’t really matter.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, then d/c'd with Bleu Luna Conditioning Butter. This is more like a light protein treatment. It has slip and left my hair: smooth, soft & moisturized!
> 
> I skipped a leave-in, then smoothed Wetline Xtreme Aloe (green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I washed with the same shampoo, but I decided to try out a new hair masque. 

It's Love Beauty & Planet Murumuru Butter & Rose Blooming Strength & Shine 2 min magic masque. 
It's a thick d/c, but the slip is amazing! I was able to detangle so easily. It left my hair soft and very moisturized.

I skipped a leave-in, and smoothed Xtreme Wetline Aloe into each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace do all your wash n gos turn out well no matter what products you use?  I feel like every new product I try has its own learning curve.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace do all your wash n gos turn out well no matter what products you use?  I feel like every new product I try has its own learning curve.




Not really sometimes I have to work with a new product esp. if it's not a gel. I'm just sticking to wetline aloe. It's the most moisture locking, strong hold gel that has a good outcome even if I'm in a hurry.

There are plenty of fails that I usually just forget to post...

It's rare that I find a new styler (non-gel) that works great on the 1st try (not counting leave-ins). There may be more fails posted when the weather gets cooler. I might start trying out cream, cream-gels etc. 

P.S.: It feels this way in the beginning of only doing wash in goes... back then I was doing the "wet look" or super defined + elongated wash n go like everyday! I only liked 1st day hair and refused to go out w/out it!

Now, I'm a little more lenient, some days anyway. So I'm still trying to get comfortable with the fluffy look, definitely not there yet!


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Not really sometimes I have to work with a new product esp. if it's not a gel. I'm just sticking to wetline aloe. It's the most moisture locking, strong hold gel that has a good outcome even if I'm in a hurry.
> 
> There are plenty of fails that I usually just forget to post...
> 
> It's rare that I find a new styler (non-gel) that works great on the 1st try (not counting leave-ins). There may be more fails posted when the weather gets cooler. I might start trying out cream, cream-gels etc.
> 
> P.S.: It feels this way in the beginning of only doing wash in goes... back then I was doing the "wet look" or super defined + elongated wash n go like everyday! I only liked 1st day hair and refused to go out w/out it!
> 
> Now, I'm a little more lenient, some days anyway. So I'm still trying to get comfortable with the fluffy look, definitely not there yet!



Thanks for the feedback. I’ve only tried 2 gels and they bother worked easily. But this coil custard I tried is definitely different. Not a 100% fail, but I had to wear my hair half up/half down. 

In my first go round of wash n gos (back in 2017) I preferred the wet look first day hair, but now it’s my least favorite day. The more I wear wash n gos the more I like the fluffier day 2-3 hair and sometimes I will even let it go to day 4.

I’ve completely given up on elongation. I’ve accepted that my hair is going to look short for many, many years.  The Deva cut helped me with that, since now the shape is much better.

Accepting shrinkage and day 2-4 hair, has made this a much more carefree style for me. Once I stop playing around with different products I think I’ll be on auto-pilot, but I’m still hoping to find something that will give me day 2 hair on day one and still look good on day 3-4. (I’m getting greedy).


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wrap my head around not being heavy handed. How do you ensure that all your strands get product on them?
> 
> Also the Briogeo chia + flax seed gel doesn’t seem to smooth my hair. I guess I’ll try it on weekend so if it comes out crazy it won’t really matter.


If a product doesn't give me the "smoothing" effect, I know for fact frizz is happening. I don't know if it's a correlation or if it actually does have something to do with controlling frizz.


GettingKinky said:


> *I’m still hoping to find something that will give me day 2 hair on day one and still look good on day 3-4*. (I’m getting greedy).



Omg you worded my goal WNG styler word by word!  That's my ultimate goal as well. It's hard to find something that does both longevity + great 1st day hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I haven't posted here in forever bc I've just been doing the same thing over and over again.

Last week I did try the doux mousse. The hold wasn't strong enough by itself so I added Wetline over it. My hair felt really dry, so I washed it out the next day and did it again using my regular leave in (TJNS), the mouse, and gel. Much better result that lasted all week, but I can't say it's any better than my normal combo  (TJ, Curls hair milk, Wetline). 

The thing I did like was that the mousse spread really easily through my hair and wasn't gunky like the hair milk can be if I use too much.

It made me want to try another mousse to see if I can get better results.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Omg you worded my goal WNG styler word by word!  That's my ultimate goal as well. It's hard to find something that does both longevity + great 1st day hair.



Half of me wants to throw away everything I have that isn’t part of my “pretty good” routine. I LOVE my day 2-3 hair. And I only use 4 things (shampoo, conditioner, leave- in and gel and I could probably get rid of the leave in)

The other half of me wants to keep trying to find the perfect product, but that means more mediocre to bad hair days and huge build up of partially used products. 

Are you going to keep searching for the holy grail?


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> Half of me wants to throw away everything I have that isn’t part of my “pretty good” routine. I LOVE my day 2-3 hair. And I only use 4 things (shampoo, conditioner, leave- in and gel and I could probably get rid of the leave in)
> 
> The other half of me wants to keep trying to find the perfect product, but that means more mediocre to bad hair days and huge build up of partially used products.
> 
> Are you going to keep searching for the holy grail?


I can so relate to this. If I say no, I will be lying now lol Truth is that I think I will chill out of trying out new products for a while, but I can't help my self and my PJ tendencies when I see the hair care aisle *sigh* 

I can safely say that I am pretty happy with my current routine, the Doux mousse def has become a stable at this point unless winter comes around and my hair dries out, than I might have to use something more moisturizing for WNGs.


----------



## waff

FoxxyLocs said:


> I haven't posted here in forever bc I've just been doing the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Last week I did try the doux mousse. The hold wasn't strong enough by itself so I added Wetline over it. My hair felt really dry, so I washed it out the next day and did it again using my regular leave in (TJNS), the mouse, and gel. Much better result that lasted all week, but I can't say it's any better than my normal combo  (TJ, Curls hair milk, Wetline).
> 
> The thing I did like was that the mousse spread really easily through my hair and wasn't gunky like the hair milk can be if I use too much.
> 
> It made me want to try another mousse to see if I can get better results.


Have you tried it on it's own? That's how the brand founder recommends to use it. I was skeptical at first, but it really does moisturize and provides definition. It's not a gel definition, but it's defining in a different way. I found her video very helpful and her method as simple as it sound was pretty effective. I like that she showed different hair types and tweaks to make depending on thickness/density.

One thing I found to be cool is that my hair does not have to be dripping wet compared to when using gel. The product smooths and distributes just as well on damp hair.


as a side note: I really like her channel and her prescriptive as a stylist on hair care for textured hair in general (example: her view points on why natural hair products tends to be loaded up with oils) . I find her so refreshing.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to try and settle into a Monday and Thursday wash schedule. That way my hair will looks it’s  best for the weekend, and who looks good on Monday anyway 

But I’m off track now because I washed on Wednesday this week. Oh well hopefully my hair can hold out until Monday.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone here follow Iamblackgirlcurls on Instagram ?  I find their advice very similar to evanjosephcurls - no oils, and butters, use high quality salon products, hydrate your hair with water. 

I don’t use oils and butters, but I’m getting good results with drugstore products.  I have salon products in my stash so I guess I don’t know if my hair could be even better. 

The thing I don’t like about them is that they really push for people to join their digital salon, which costs $25/month or $225/year


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone here follow Iamblackgirlcurls on Instagram ?  I find their advice very similar to evanjosephcurls - no oils, and butters, use high quality salon products, hydrate your hair with water.
> 
> I don’t use oils and butters, but I’m getting good results with drugstore products.  I have salon products in my stash so I guess I don’t know if my hair could be even better.
> 
> The thing I don’t like about them is that they really push for people to join their digital salon, which costs $25/month or $225/year


At the end of the day there is no "one size fits all" hair care so I side eye anyone trying to tell you there's a set of rules/practices/etc that everyone should or shouldn't do. Even more suspect if the person is pushing products or services.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> At the end of the day there is no "one size fits all" hair care so I side eye anyone trying to tell you there's a set of rules/practices/etc that everyone should or shouldn't do. Even more suspect if the person is pushing products or services.



My latest thinking is that with the proper technique almost any product will work, it’s  just figuring out the technique for each product- and suffering the bad hair days while you learn. 

The only thing I think is universal is that all hair needs adequate water.  But the best technique for getting the water in, and keeping it in may vary from person to person.


----------



## GettingKinky

Given what I just said about any product should probably work, I’m going to use up my stash of shampoos, conditioners, gels, and curl creams. I want to clear them all out so I can simplify. I will only give up on something if I can’t make it work after a month of trying. 

Remind me of this if you hear me say I’m buying something new.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone here follow Iamblackgirlcurls on Instagram ?  I find their advice very similar to evanjosephcurls - no oils, and butters, use high quality salon products, hydrate your hair with water.
> 
> I don’t use oils and butters, but I’m getting good results with drugstore products.  I have salon products in my stash so I guess I don’t know if my hair could be even better.
> 
> The thing I don’t like about them is that they really push for people to join their digital salon, which costs $25/month or $225/year


I do follow them and I personally tend to agree with that for my hair. Oils/butters (in stylers especially) do nothing for my hair. I can get away with using a DC that has them, but putting straight up oil/butter dried the heck out of my cuticle. That fee is ridiculous though lol

Stylers that contain oils in the top 5 ingredients just leave my hair with this weird dry feeling after a while. Which is weird because I beleive I am high porosity, so my hair should like heavy sealing product? When it comes to hair products I think it depends on ones hair properties for sure. My hair does not love glycerin, oils, and butter heavy products. Loves aloe, marshmallow root, silicons, protein (in moderation). Technique is important, but technique can only do so much if the product doesn't serve the hair's properties imo. I use drugstore products all the time, I think stylists in general have this entitlement towards drugstore products.


----------



## metro_qt

SunkissedLife said:


> Basically it kinda seems like an oil rinse. I’m wondering if this is the hair hack Ive been needing for wash n gos. *Have any of you done an oil rinse before wash n go? *My hair was so soft and moist and most fully dry overnight.  I definitely think one could put a scarf and maybe gel on and be ready to go straight out the shower no fuss. Please let me know your experiences.



i just popped in here to write that I currently have a head full of oil (and some conditioner) for an overnight oil mask....

I just had more highlights put in my hair 3 weeks ago, and then got sun damage in the last 2 weeks because of walking to work everyday.
I did a olaplex treatment last week to try and revive my hair and almost cried because my hair was so matted, dry, and different feeling that what I was normally used to. Even the curls were just blah

My hair reverted during the week, wearing my wash n go, and spraying it with water everyday to revive the curls.

Tonight, I remembered that my hair loves Oil Pre Poos, and hemp oil usually makes my curls pop when I wash it out.

I put it in, and my curls are already popping.... and my hair isn't matted at the roots anymore... I'm so happy I remembered this, and i'll wash it out tomorrow and style.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Used UFD curl magic and DE Mousse along with my 3 row comb this week. In desperate need of a color touch up. One more month until my next appointment. View attachment 449633


oooooo!!!!!!! @oneastrocurlie 
you're right!
your hair looks so much like mine! and now we're hair colour twins too!
I love your curls!


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> I am really interested to try the DE mousse since it doesn't have glycerin. I want to try lotta body mousse since it's much more affordable and I saw someone on YouTube have great results for a wng.


The Stylist used the DE mousse in my hair at the salon, and it was a beautifully soft wash n go.
I'm still partial to my Wetline Xtreme gel wash n gos, but I'm going to pick up some mousse and play around with it


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> It's hard to find something that does both longevity + great 1st day hair.


I came in here to write about my revelation this week.
I am having to learn my hair all over again.
But I think I've found a nice wash n go rhythm that lasts me 5 to 6 days, - like I can easily wash 1nce a week, and my hair is great looking every day. (without having to resort to putting it up into a pineapple or poofy pony tail the last few days)

My hair now looks like a floppy, curly, justin beiber hair cut, it has movement and definition.

my first day/second day hair makes me sad, lol. it's the ramen noodle day,(very elongated, the curls look more like ribbons, and they are super defined and not fluffy and plump) where I think that i've lost all my curls, and I've done the worst wash n go ever, and i'll probably have to wash it out in 2 days, and what a waste of product.
(it's usually still wet/ and in the process of drying ... which takes 24 or more hours)
this is the day that I put the back of my hair up in a cute pineapple...and let my bangs be free.

Day 3. my hair is now mostly dry, even in back. I take my hair out of the ponytail from all day/overnight, and  I revive my hair in the morning with a rosewater spray ... the back and sides of my hair a nicely stretched now, and the spray refreshes  and plumps my curls and tightens up my roots.... Days  3 and 4 and 5 are great hair days... but... my hair shrinks more each day because of the water refresh

Day 6-7... my hair starts getting mushroom like... even if I fluff out the roots, and the coils are super defined now, but getting tighter and tighter... This style looks good too, but has the potential to get real fluffy looking if I use too much moisture or cream to revive it... here's where I may finger curl individual curls.

Day 7. wash. condition. start over.


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> *my first day/second day hair makes me sad, lol. it's the ramen noodle day,(very elongated, the curls look more like ribbons, and they are super defined and not fluffy and plump)* where I think that i've lost all my curls, and I've done the worst wash n go ever, and i'll probably have to wash it out in 2 days, and what a waste of product.
> (it's usually still wet/ and in the process of drying ... which takes 24 or more hours)
> this is the day that I put the back of my hair up in a cute pineapple...and let my bangs be free.



I keep hoping I can avoid this stage, but maybe it’s inevitable.  Maybe it’s only possible to have 2-3 days of my favorite hair per wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 4 hair today!  It didn’t want to come all the way down from my pineapple last night, but a little mist with water did the trick. Before my Deva cut that would have made it shrink into a funny shape, now I don’t have to worry.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I tried Wetline Extreme gel today and I finally understand what a gel cast is... 
I don't think the other gels I've tried have been able to clump my curls and keep them clumped....Wetline has so far done the best job at that. I don't know if it's CG, but I'm glad it's a cheap and easily accessible gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to make it a point to check the back of my head at least once a day. My curls look good in the front and messed up in the back. 
Frizzy, smooshed, dry. smh


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 5 and my hair still looks decent in the front. I really want to wash today but I need my hair to look good on Tuesday and Wednesday so I have to wait and wash tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve spent so much time on iamblackgircurl’s IG page that I am tempted to join their digital hair salon for one month. I want to see how they apply gel. They say they don’t section the hair and they don’t use a ton of product. They also say that they don’t use leave in conditioner. 

I’m all about simplifying.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve spent so much time on iamblackgircurl’s IG page that I am tempted to join their digital hair salon for one month. I want to see how they apply gel. They say they don’t section the hair and they don’t use a ton of product. They also say that they don’t use leave in conditioner.
> 
> I’m all about simplifying.


You can always back out after a month if you are not enjoying the experience, right? I don't see the harm in trying it out, sometimes that's how you stumble upon the tricks/techniques that change up your whole routine game.

I enjoy their content in IG (I don't agree with everything they say, but that's okay) and they do seem like they know their thing. I like that it's not the same redundant advice that every natural/curly hair stylist gives out.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> You can always back out after a month if you are not enjoying the experience, right? I don't see the harm in trying it out, sometimes that's how you stumble upon the tricks/techniques that change up your whole routine game.
> 
> I enjoy their content in IG (I don't agree with everything they say, but that's okay) and they do seem like they know their thing. I like that it's not the same redundant advice that every natural/curly hair stylist gives out.



That’s true. Maybe I’ll try it for a month.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found a stylist trained by iamblackgirlcurl she’s 75 minutes away from me and she’s black. That’s a long way for a hair cut, but I’m starting to realize that my last Deva cut is good, but could be a lot better. Maybe it’s because I told her I wanted to keep as much length as possible. Idk if I should give her (she Latina) another chance or drive for 75 minutes to see the black woman.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Okay, second day trying the Wetline extreme gel (still daily cowashing).

I think...my hair does better when it's air dried for like 5-10 minutes after a shower. This is what I did yesterday, and I think the application of the gel went better yesterday. I also had better clumps overall.

Today, I applied the gel almost immediately out of the shower, and the following things happened: 

the gel made small clots with the conditioner and water in my hair (like when you get the white balls indicating products don't mix well)
it felt like I needed to use more gel (which sucked because I had only bought a really small tub of the gel and was out of it by the time I finished applying it all over my hair)
i didn't get as decent of a gel cast and so my hair started to frizz relatively soon after application (it just seemed liked the gel was going into my hair rather than staying on top of it which is why i kept adding more gel)
now it's been a few hours of drying, there is some gel cast on some pieces, but they're not extremely stiff pieces (they're softer to the touch than yesterday)
I went and bought a bigger tub of it today.
As of right now, my daily hair routine consists of two products: Suave Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner and Wetline Extreme Gel.


----------



## waff

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Okay, second day trying the Wetline extreme gel (still daily cowashing).
> 
> I think...*my hair does better when it's air dried for like 5-10 minutes after a shower*. This is what I did yesterday, and I think the application of the gel went better yesterday. I also had better clumps overall.
> 
> Today, I applied the gel almost immediately out of the shower, and the following things happened:
> 
> the gel made small clots with the conditioner and water in my hair (like when you get the white balls indicating products don't mix well)
> it felt like I needed to use more gel (which sucked because I had only bought a really small tub of the gel and was out of it by the time I finished applying it all over my hair)
> i didn't get as decent of a gel cast and so my hair started to frizz relatively soon after application (it just seemed liked the gel was going into my hair rather than staying on top of it which is why i kept adding more gel)
> now it's been a few hours of drying, there is some gel cast on some pieces, but they're not extremely stiff pieces (they're softer to the touch than yesterday)
> I went and bought a bigger tub of it today.
> As of right now, my daily hair routine consists of two products: Suave Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner and Wetline Extreme Gel.


That's what I am starting to realize too. Styling on dripping wet hair does not produce the best result always. I noticed that helps reduce drying time too and avoid the sticky looking roots when using gel. Now, I air dry in a cotton t-shirt for 5-10 mins before styling, by bedtime my hair is 95% dry and I barely have to defuse.


----------



## Alma Petra

I am sitting under the drier to dry my wash and go before I go to work. 
For this wash and go, I went back to an old combo: KCKT, UFD Curly Magic, and Wet Line Xtreme Gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a decent day 1 today. It’s still a little flatter than I like, but it’s not stringy. I was less heavy handed with the gel and I squished in the gel. I also did a bit more raking and smoothing than normal.


----------



## uofmpanther

I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic today and I think the Curl Junkie was too light. My was super dry until I later put a Camille rose cream on it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I found a stylist trained by iamblackgirlcurl she’s 75 minutes away from me and she’s black. That’s a long way for a hair cut, but I’m starting to realize that my last Deva cut is good, but could be a lot better. Maybe it’s because I told her I wanted to keep as much length as possible. Idk if I should give her (she Latina) another chance or drive for 75 minutes to see the black woman.



I'd probably drive. If I didn't have color, I'd only see my stylist a couple times a year. If she was 75 mins away I'd still go see her.


----------



## GettingKinky

I used less gel then I typically do last wash day and I feel like it has better hold than usual. Today is day 3 and it looks like day 2. I may even wear day 4 hair to work if it still looks decent. 

I squished in the gel this time and I put more focus on getting gel on my roots. My curls are more individual this time if you know what I mean. I leaned my head to the side so that my hair wasn’t laying on my head when I applied the gel and it made it easier to get to my roots.


----------



## waff

Idk why I keep giving shea moisture stylers a chance, that stuff does not go along with my hair smh SM's DCs and the JBCO leave in are the only thing that ever worked for me, the enhancing smoothie is just not it and I think this is the last time I will retry it. It left my hair so dry and rough, my hair was  so frizzy and mushy, just the worst. I had to clarify and DC asap.

On the other hand I tried out mixed chicks leave in for the first time. Not going to lie, I never tried it out in the past because I was never fond of the name. but it worked beautifully! I was surprised to realize that it actually has a lot of hold? when I read the ingredients, I saw that it contains holding ingredients like PVP. It's more of a curl cream and a styler than a leave in imo. It also has a cone so it should help with humidity and provide slip which i can attest that it does both.


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> Idk why I keep giving shea moisture stylers a chance, that stuff does not go along with my hair smh SM's DCs and the JBCO leave in are the only thing that ever worked for me, the enhancing smoothie is just not it and I think this is the last time I will retry it. It left my hair so dry and rough, my hair was  so frizzy and mushy, just the worst. I had to clarify and DC asap.
> 
> .



You are so right about the curl enhancing smoothie!
There was a sale on a canadian site this year, and I got the SM smoothies for 7 dollars each, so I bought 3 of them.

(All the old curl gurus say this product is or was a staple for them)

My hair HATES it.

Like despises it. No matter how many times I've tried to revisit it.

Now I have a closet full of enhancing smoothies I don't know what to do with.

Ugh


----------



## metro_qt

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Okay, second day trying the Wetline extreme gel (still daily cowashing).
> 
> I* think...my hair does better when it's air dried for like 5-10 minutes after a shower*.





waff said:


> That's what I am starting to realize too
> . Now, I air dry in a cotton t-shirt for 5-10 mins before styling, by bedtime my hair is 95% dry and I barely have to defuse.



For 18 months I've been doing my hair soaking wet and getting garbage results. (I was low key trying to follow the dickey method, who said hair has to be soaking wet)

I'm not sure what prompted me to let my hair dry a little this summer before applying my styling products, but this is the best thing I've done for my wash n gos, and I believe this is what is getting me consistent results.

I pretty much know what my wash n go will look like, and how long it will last if I do it this way, and my 'normal' products.


----------



## waff

metro_qt said:


> You are so right about the curl enhancing smoothie!
> There was a sale on a canadian site this year, and I got the SM smoothies for 7 dollars each, so I bought 3 of them.
> 
> (All the old curl gurus say this product is or was a staple for them)
> 
> My hair HATES it.
> 
> Like despises it. No matter how many times I've tried to revisit it.
> 
> Now I have a closet full of enhancing smoothies I don't know what to do with.
> 
> Ugh


sis me too! I have bunch of them from other lines (JBCO smoothie, 7 in 1 smoothie), it's all garbage for my hair, not even mediocre. I get tempted to try Shea moisture products because they are decently priced and very accessible (everywhere), but not again, I am done this time.



metro_qt said:


> For 18 months I've been doing my hair soaking wet and getting garbage results. (I was low key trying to follow the dickey method, who said hair has to be soaking wet)
> 
> I'm not sure what prompted me to let my hair dry a little this summer before applying my styling products, but this is the best thing I've done for my wash n gos, and I believe this is what is getting me consistent results.
> 
> I pretty much know what my wash n go will look like, and how long it will last if I do it this way, and my 'normal' products.



I am glad to hear this is working out for you!! I had the same revelation recently and it has made such a huge difference on how easier my routine is. I use to dread having to airdry for 24 hours. Now if I style my hair in the evening, it's fully dry by the morning when I am ready for work.


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> For 18 months I've been doing my hair soaking wet and getting garbage results. (I was low key trying to follow the dickey method, who said hair has to be soaking wet)
> 
> I'm not sure what prompted me to let my hair dry a little this summer before applying my styling products, but this is the best thing I've done for my wash n gos, and I believe this is what is getting me consistent results.
> 
> I pretty much know what my wash n go will look like, and how long it will last if I do it this way, and my 'normal' products.



I wonder if I should try this. Soaking wet hair has been working well for me, but I’m guessing I would have a lot less shrinkage if it let it dry a little first.


----------



## LynnieB

Hi ladies!! Old timer here who has been natural since 2007 and have been wearing washngo/curl sets exclusively since October 2018.

I'm on my cellphone but wanted to make an appearance in this thread.


Hello ladies, and welcome to the 2019 Wash and Go Challenge!

To join please answer the following questions:

Please check in with us at least once a month, but it's desirable that you check in with us every time your redo or refresh your wash and go, also why not share photos of second third and fourth day hair? You know we love to see more of you [/QUOTE]


Tiny bit of 3b but mostly 3c/4a.  Type; wavy.

Thready/silky/smooth surface texture, dense, medium strands, medium-low porosity.

I shampoo, condition and style every 7-10 days.  I work a dirty job so if I nasty my hair between wash days, I use a very mild shampoo to cleanse the repeat condition and style.

Products include Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic (as a primer for before anything), Innersense products, AG Hair, Hydra Curlformer and a variety of mousses and foams.

No length goals.  I started my natural journey here in 2007 and reached hip length.  I always wanted to wear my hair in its curly state but never figure out how.

All goals met.  I have been wearing my hair curly since October 2018. No heat.  Did get a curly cut (done by folks experienced with tight curls) and get maintenance cuts every 4 months.  I am a subscriber to @iamblackgirlcurls and have been a member of their Digital Salon.  Aeleise did my initial curly cut.

No struggles, no problems at all.[/quote]

I'll try and add Day 1s and more pics later this evening.

I cant upload a photo with my cell but here's today's Day 4 at work.  I'll try to add pics maybe later this evening.


Day 1




Day 2




Day 6 or 7, can't remember.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB  i just recently found iamblackgirlcurls and I’ve been debating joining the digital hair salon. I would love to pick your brain. 

 How long have you been a member? Do you find it worth the money? I would think that at some point you’ve learned the majority of what they have to share and would stop needing to pay, but maybe I’m wrong. 

I like my current wash n go, but I use a lot of products that I’m sure they don’t approve of (SM conditioner, wetline gel). I not sure if I should join their salon and start over with new products or continue to randomly try new things.


----------



## waff

beautiful hair @LynnieB, It looks so healthy and shiny, I love it!


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB  i just recently found iamblackgirlcurls and I’ve been debating joining the digital hair salon. I would love to pick your brain.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> How long have you been a member? Do you find it worth the money? I would think that at some point you’ve learned the majority of what they have to share and would stop needing to pay, but maybe I’m wrong.
> 
> Yes.  It's only $25 a month.  You learn at your own pace, ask all the questions you want, go through all the courses as it's set up like college courses, access to the community, access to Aeleise and Aisha, view the multitude of videos then bounce right on out.  Come back if you want or not.  I *graduated* but come and go because I enjoy the community so much.
> 
> Look at it like this, we spend $25 like it was nothing and there's no guarantee they will work or maybe your application is off and you trash $25 worth of product LOL. Why not invest in knowledge instead of another set of products? They teach the actual science of hair, why certain products are beneficial and some bot so much.   How to properly hydrate the hair and why hydration makes or breaks a washngo.  Why oils and butter aren't all that, making salads and volcanoes in our head isn't necessary and so much more than I can describe here.
> 
> I like my current wash n go, but I use a lot of products that I’m sure they don’t approve of (SM conditioner, wetline gel). I not sure if I should join their salon and start over with new products or continue to randomly try new things.



For any washngo, I only use 3 products every single time.  My daughter has also benefited from their knowledge!

No Shea Moisture, Mane Choice, ORS, Wetline, Ecostyler, African Pride, Tresomme, etc.

Your choice curlfriend!!  The $25 set me free. Like I said, I could never do washngos and have my hair look fabulous.....one month was all it took!


----------



## LynnieB

waff said:


> beautiful hair @LynnieB, It looks so healthy and shiny, I love it!



It is extremely healthy.   I usually get 7 days out of my washngos.

Thank you!!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

metro_qt said:


> You are so right about the curl enhancing smoothie!
> There was a sale on a canadian site this year, and I got the SM smoothies for 7 dollars each, so I bought 3 of them.
> 
> (All the old curl gurus say this product is or was a staple for them)
> 
> My hair HATES it.
> 
> Like despises it. No matter how many times I've tried to revisit it.
> 
> Now I have a closet full of enhancing smoothies I don't know what to do with.
> 
> Ugh


My hair also hates the CES! Earlier this year, I tried to incorporate more Shea Butter into my routine (which did NOT work) and so I ordered CES. Well there was some confusion with my order and I ended up with 2 containers instead of 1. But my hair does not define with this product, I feel like it makes my coarse strands kind of rough, and my hair is still frizzy. I used up one container, and now I just use this second one for like...idk emergencies or something when I don't have any gels, but then I always know my hair is gonna be crap that day.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I don't know if it's because the health of my hair has been improving or if it's the way the Wetline Extreme gel is formulated, but my hair barely drips after I've done my full routine. Just last month when I restarted the CGM, my hair would drip a lot (I was using a different gel and my hair was dryer back then).
An interesting thing I noticed today, however, was that my hair was dripping. I used less gel today than I have been applying, and that made me wonder if the amount of gel is related to the amount of dripping (with regards to Wetline Extreme gel).


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I don't know if it's because the health of my hair has been improving or if it's the way the Wetline Extreme gel is formulated, but my hair barely drips after I've done my full routine. Just last month when I restarted the CGM, my hair would drip a lot (I was using a different gel and my hair was dryer back then).
> An interesting thing I noticed today, however, was that my hair was dripping. I used less gel today than I have been applying, and that made me wonder if the amount of gel is related to the amount of dripping (with regards to Wetline Extreme gel).




I’ve noticed that since I started doing squish to condish my hair doesn’t drip anymore. 
I had to wash my hair when I was on vacation and I didn’t squish the conditioner and my hair dropped a lot. For me I feel like the better hydrated my hair is, the less it drips. I also use wetline gel so maybe that is also playing a role.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

waff said:


> Have you tried it on it's own? That's how the brand founder recommends to use it. I was skeptical at first, but it really does moisturize and provides definition. It's not a gel definition, but it's defining in a different way. I found her video very helpful and her method as simple as it sound was pretty effective. I like that she showed different hair types and tweaks to make depending on thickness/density.
> 
> One thing I found to be cool is that my hair does not have to be dripping wet compared to when using gel. The product smooths and distributes just as well on damp hair.
> 
> 
> as a side note: I really like her channel and her prescriptive as a stylist on hair care for textured hair in general (example: her view points on why natural hair products tends to be loaded up with oils) . I find her so refreshing.



I went back and tried it on its own yesterday. Hated it! I had to go back and wash it out and redo my WNG. It made my hair tangle like crazy and I haven't had issues with tangles in years. I only got through one section before I was like no this is not going to work.


----------



## waff

FoxxyLocs said:


> I went back and tried it on its own yesterday. Hated it! I had to go back and wash it out and redo my WNG. It made my hair tangle like crazy and I haven't had issues with tangles in years. I only got through one section before I was like no this is not going to work.


Darn sorry about that! it's crazy that it tangled your hair, def a big no


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wearing day 5 hair to work. It’s half up half down and doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to try something new and I want to do that on a Saturday

Tomorrow I’m going to do the following:
Wash with KC come clean
Condition with Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair
Style with Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard 

The Briogeo products are expensive but recommended by instagram stylists and the company is black owned.


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> I’m wearing day 5 hair to work. It’s half up half down and doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to try something new and I want to do that on a Saturday
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to do the following:
> Wash with KC come clean
> Condition with Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair
> Style with Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard
> 
> The Briogeo products are expensive but recommended by instagram stylists and the company is black owned.


Do you like the Briogeo DC? A lot of people say very good things about it, and I am total shameless DC junkie


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Do you like the Briogeo DC? A lot of people say very good things about it, and I am total shameless DC junkie



I never use DC and I only tried it once. It was fine, but I didn’t really like the smell. 
I want to use it up because it was $$ and I’m hoping it will grow on me.


----------



## Alma Petra

I tried the Briogeo Custard and my hair didn't like it at all.


----------



## Nightingale

I've been following this thread from the beginning and have picked up quite a few great tips, so I'm joining!


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc). Low po, coarse strands, 3c4a, WHip length straight. *
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc). I'm still adjusting it, but currently: 2x weekly: wash/rinse, condition, rinse, apply leave in, then gel to style.*
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? BSL curly by December *
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? Root to tip definition, improved moisture levels, consistently successful Wash and Gos.*
Today, I'm going to retry squish to condish and making sure my hair is getting thoroughly wet when I wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> I tried the Briogeo Custard and my hair didn't like it at all.



My hair didn’t like it last time I tried it. It was tacky and didn’t smooth my hair. I’m going to be less heavy handed this time and see if it’s better.


----------



## waff

Nightingale said:


> I've been following this thread from the beginning and have picked up quite a few great tips, so I'm joining!
> 
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc). Low po, coarse strands, 3c4a, WHip length straight. *
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc). I'm still adjusting it, but currently: 2x weekly: wash/rinse, condition, rinse, apply leave in, then gel to style.*
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? BSL curly by December *
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? Root to tip definition, improved moisture levels, consistently successful Wash and Gos.*
> Today, I'm going to retry squish to condish and making sure my hair is getting thoroughly wet when I wash.


Welcome on board!!


----------



## Nightingale

@CurlyWhoCrux , I'm convinced you are my hair twin so I'm stalking you. Don't fight it, just let me be.

Today, as you suggested,  I turned on my speaker and rinsed for 2 songs, squished to condish for 2 songs, and rinsed again for 2 songs. I squished based on @GettingKinky and @MeaWea instructions. I think my hair was fully drenched for the first time in a long time, if ever. I can't do this daily, but I'll do it every other day for a month, then 2x a week, then hopefully I can make it work 1x a week after my hydration levels are back up.


----------



## Alma Petra

Welcome @LynnieB and @Nightingale

@ @LynnieB I love your curl pattern and your thickness! It's nice to see someone who's completely figured their hair out like that! 

@ @Nightingale what products did you use to squish to condish and to style?

People who squish to condish, would you say that your hair is normally lo po and thus more difficult to absorb water?


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> My hair didn’t like it last time I tried it. It was tacky and didn’t smooth my hair. I’m going to be less heavy handed this time and see if it’s better.


I tried it on damp hair and on soaking wet hair, and also on top of a leave in. It just felt so rough and dry on my hair. Please let me know if you find a way to make it work better for you..


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> People who squish to condish, would you say that your hair is normally lo po and thus more difficult to absorb water?



I don’t think my hair is low po, although, I don’t know my porosity for sure. 

I just think that squishing does 2 things

- makes sure I use enough water and that my hair is fully wet.

 -spreads the conditioner and makes sure it gets on all the strands. 

This site shows microscope images of conditioner coverage on hair. 

http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2018/08/conditioning-technique-squish-to.html?m=1


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Nightingale said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux , I'm convinced you are my hair twin so I'm stalking you. Don't fight it, just let me be.
> 
> Today, as you suggested,  I turned on my speaker and rinsed for 2 songs, squished to condish for 2 songs, and rinsed again for 2 songs. I squished based on @GettingKinky and @MeaWea instructions. I think my hair was fully drenched for the first time in a long time, if ever. I can't do this daily, but I'll do it every other day for a month, then 2x a week, then hopefully I can make it work 1x a week after my hydration levels are back up.




Hi!! Looking at your intro post, we even have the same hair length and also hair goals!! Definitely twins. 

I’m happy you saw good results!

I also want to get down to doing my hair like every other day or every two days.


----------



## Nightingale

Alma Petra said:


> Welcome @LynnieB and @Nightingale
> 
> @ @LynnieB I love your curl pattern and your thickness! It's nice to see someone who's completely figured their hair out like that!
> 
> @ @Nightingale what products did you use to squish to condish and to style?
> 
> People who squish to condish, would you say that your hair is normally lo po and thus more difficult to absorb water?



Today, I used GVP Conditioning Balm to squish, my DIY leave in as a leave in, and EcoStyle gel to style.  I love the GVP Conditioning Balm, but I also purchased cheapie Suave Daily Clarifying Conditioner to test out next wash. The new Wetline formula is like water on my hair, very little hold or smoothing, so I don't use that anymore. Eventually, I'm going to skip the leave in and use the squish conditioner, but I want to use up what I have first.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> Today, I used GVP Conditioning Balm to squish, my DIY leave in as a leave in, and EcoStyle gel to style.  I love the GVP Conditioning Balm, but I also purchased cheapie Suave Daily Clarifying Conditioner to test out next wash. The new Wetline formula is like water on my hair, very little hold or smoothing, so I don't use that anymore. Eventually, I'm going to skip the leave in and use the squish conditioner, but I want to use up what I have first.



I want to get to the point where I use my squish conditioner as my leave in too, but I still have lots of KCKT and I have to figure out what conditioner I want to use.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried my Briogeo products again and I don’t have high hopes for the results. They don’t provide any slip or smoothing. 

I anticipate having to rewash again tomorrow.


----------



## uofmpanther

I used the As I Am Cocoshea Whip under my Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic yesterday. It was better than the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion but not as good as the Pura Body. No white flakes but my hair is dry today.  At least it lasted a day. Maybe I can pair it and something else under my UFD


----------



## GettingKinky

The Briogeo combo worked out better than I expected. My day 1 hair is very full, but I can’t imagine this lasting more than 2 days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> oooooo!!!!!!! @oneastrocurlie
> you're right!
> your hair looks so much like mine! and now we're hair colour twins too!
> I love your curls!



Thank you!


----------



## yamilee21

@LynnieB Your wash & go pictures are gorgeous! Makes me want to give the wash & go thing yet another try, even though I have learned my lesson, . Is your hair still hip/tailbone length stretched?


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> The Briogeo combo worked out better than I expected. My day 1 hair is very full, but I can’t imagine this lasting more than 2 days.



Already on day 2 my hair is requiring major surgery to look decent. My hair didn’t retain moisture very well and doesn’t want to come down from my overnight pineapple. 

I’m not sure why Instagram stylists are so anti Shea moisture and wetline gel. They give me great results (except day 1)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Already on day 2 my hair is requiring major surgery to look decent. My hair didn’t retain moisture very well and doesn’t want to come down from my overnight pineapple.
> 
> I’m not sure why Instagram stylists are so anti Shea moisture and wetline gel. They give me great results (except day 1)



Have you ever tried steaming your hair to refresh @GettingKinky  ?


----------



## GettingKinky

shawnyblazes said:


> Have you ever tried steaming your hair to refresh @GettingKinky  ?



I haven’t. I guess I could do that in the shower. 
Or maybe I should just stick with SM conditioner and wetline. That combo seems to work well for me. Who cares what the Instagram stylist say?


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB 
I’m what ways did your wash n go get better after you started following the advice of @iamblackgirlcurls?

Did it take time for your hair to adjust to the new products or was the improvement immediate?

I tried “better” products over the weekend and I wasn’t happy with the result, I’m not sure if I need to be more patient or if the products I used just aren’t right for me.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think my hair is low po, although, I don’t know my porosity for sure.
> 
> I just think that squishing does 2 things
> 
> - makes sure I use enough water and that my hair is fully wet.
> 
> -spreads the conditioner and makes sure it gets on all the strands.
> 
> This site shows microscope images of conditioner coverage on hair.
> 
> http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2018/08/conditioning-technique-squish-to.html?m=1


Nice photos in there, and very informative. What's the recommended duration of the technique?


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Nice photos in there, and very informative. What's the recommended duration of the technique?



I’ve never seen a recommended duration for the technique. I don’t spend that long doing it. Maybe a few minutes to do my whole head. By that point my hair has stopped dripping and I feel like it’s saturated.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never seen a recommended duration for the technique. I don’t spend that long doing it. Maybe a few minutes to do my whole head. By that point my hair has stopped dripping and I feel like it’s saturated.


I'm going to try this method today to see if it will add anything to my hair. I feel like I usually do get my hair really wet though when I wash. My hair is high po I think and water just soaks in. It doesn't sit on top of my hair at all. Unfortunately because it's high po, when it dries, water evaporates all the way out, leaving the hair dry at the end. I think my struggle for decent 2nd day hair is mostly because no matter what I wear to bed, my hair just wakes up dry in the morning. This is the reason why when I wash and go and style at night, I do not dry my hair before going to bed. I keep it wet and dry it in the morning so that I may end up with moisturised hair for the new day.


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> I'm going to try this method today to see if it will add anything to my hair. I feel like I usually do get my hair really wet though when I wash. My hair is high po I think and water just soaks in. It doesn't sit on top of my hair at all. Unfortunately because it's high po, when it dries, water evaporates all the way out, leaving the hair dry at the end. I think my struggle for decent 2nd day hair is mostly because no matter what I wear to bed, my hair just wakes up dry in the morning. This is the reason why when I wash and go and style at night, I do not dry my hair before going to bed. I keep it wet and dry it in the morning so that I may end up with moisturised hair for the new day.



Do you use gel as your styler?  I find that gel seems to hold the moisture in my hair really well for at least a few days.


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> Do you use gel as your styler?  I find that gel seems to hold the moisture in my hair really well for at least a few days.


I always do. But my hair is naturally very dry. I most often use UFD Curly Magic as a part of my curl definer combo topped up with Wet Line Xtreme for hold. I agree that gel helps to lock moisture in. Though if I use too much, the gel crunch can mimick dry hair. There are also some gels that I find to be drying.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB
> I’m what ways did your wash n go get better after you started following the advice of @iamblackgirlcurls?
> 
> Did it take time for your hair to adjust to the new products or was the improvement immediate?
> 
> I tried “better” products over the weekend and I wasn’t happy with the result, I’m not sure if I need to be more patient or if the products I used just aren’t right for me.



It took about 3 months for it all to come together and for my hair to reach optimum hydration.   It just got better and better.  The secret to what they use in salon is the HOW.

I will say that their idea of better products and *our* idea of better products can be 2 completely different animals. They recommend what they use in salon and know what theyre doing with them.

With very few exceptions(color, compromised cuticle, state of hydration or dehydration), they use the same products and technique on everyone depending on each persons hair's essential elements.

There's quite a few videos on their Facebook page that show how they use products. It certainly wasn't what I was used to.  Let me see If I can link some here.

From Black Girl Curls LIVE on Facebook:


----------



## LynnieB

yamilee21 said:


> @LynnieB Your wash & go pictures are gorgeous! Makes me want to give the wash & go thing yet another try, even though I have learned my lesson, . Is your hair still hip/tailbone length stretched?



Nope, I got a black girl's version of a Devacut in February so some pieces are longer or shorter than others, just not drastic.  I think I'm just above waist length if I were to straighten it.  

I will honestly admit I have been living my best life wearing it curly.  Washngo is so easy and the maintenence cuts keep everything together and aggravation free.  No worries about humidity, fog, wind LOL.  I wish I could have learned how to manage my hair like this much earlier in my natural life. 

Washngo is a curlset and misunderstood.  There is a process.  It is easy and hair is extremely healthy.

Try it again!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB I agree that the wash n go is a game changer. It’s quick and easy to do and it fits my lifestyle perfectly. 

I have two last things I need to figure out
 - my staple products
-   The right person for my haircuts. I’m not 100% sold on the woman who did my Deva cut.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB I agree that the wash n go is a game changer. It’s quick and easy to do and it fits my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> I have two last things I need to figure out
> - my staple products
> -   The right person for my haircuts. I’m not 100% sold on the woman who did my Deva cut.



My daughter and I traveled to Georgia to have our haircut by Aeleise (@hairloveart, co-owner of BGC) so we would feel comfortable with this new experience but have since found a couple stylists closer to where we live.  Follow #iamblackgirlcurls on Instagram then follow some of the stylists who follow them, they all share similar styles, methods and oftentimes products.  They all share a love of tighter curls! 

I can tell you from cruising around that you use Kinky curly come clean.  How often?  We refer to it as a clarifying shampoo because it's so strong.  If you are using mostly botanical products, shampoo, conditioner and stylers, it is actually TOO cleansing and a less strong shampoo is needed.  Hth.

Just subscribe to their Digial Salon for a month then leave?  For me it was $25 well spent.  It's ALOT of info and science behind it all and way more than I could explain easily.  They can it break it all down AND they have the receipts all over their FB and Instgram pages to back up what they say! #iamblackgirlcurls(both of them) #hairloveart(Aeleise) #chocolatecurlsbeauty(Aisha)

https://www.blackcurlmagic.com/

For stylists they've trained but there are other extremely good ones out there.

http://www.blackcurlmagic.com/stylist-directory/


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @LynnieB 

I’ve been following them on Instagram for awhile. I spent hours reading most of their posts.  I have found a few stylist that they trained within a couple of hours of me. 

I do use KC come clean every time I wash, which is about 2x a week, but I also use wetline gel which I know they call plastic. 

I think I’ll just go ahead and subscribe for a month.  Then I can decide if I’m going to ditch SM and wetline and switch to all botanical products.


----------



## Alma Petra

I am very curious too to learn some of the products they recommend as a shampoo and conditioner duo.

@GettingKinky do you think that the KCC Clean has resulted in any excessive dryness in your hair?

I personally find that Wetline gel is very easy to wash out of my hair. For a few months I have now been water washing only and this gel has not caused me any problems at all. I usually reach out for a dedicated cowash when I experiment with something else that proves to be too sticky and leaves residue behind when I water wash it out. Wetline does not do that for me. I have to admit though that for the last couple of months I have also been deep conditioning after eveey water wash so the DCs are probably helping with the washing process the same way that cowashing works.


----------



## Alma Petra

How do the ladies define an all botanical product?


----------



## Alma Petra

It's 8 am and I am currently under the dryer. Products I used last night:
Wash: water
DC: CRN Algae Renew, 30 minutes with electrical DC cap
Leave-in: Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in
Gel 1: Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Curling Custard
Gel 2: Wet Line Xtreme Gel
Style: wash and go of course, what else? I kept it over night in wet bantu knots. Took down this morning and went under the dryer.


----------



## LynnieB

Sunday was Washday.  Hooded dryer broke and had to diffuse 830 at night.  Products:  AG Hair Balance shampoo and Innersense Hydrating conditioner.  Stylers: UFD curly magic and Innersense I Create Volume.


----------



## LynnieB

Alma Petra said:


> How do the ladies define an all botanical product?



100% plant based.  No carbomer, plastics, polyquats or polymers, no silicones applied directly onto the hair without a 100% botantical primer first.  Non 100% botantical gels, mousses, foams, cremes or custards are used as antihumectants.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Alma Petra even though the KC come clean is a pretty strong shampoo, I don’t find it drying. I don’t use a lot of it because a  little goes a long way. My hair seems to absorb water better after I use it. When I was using the SM shampoo I didn’t feel like my hair was getting clean.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB  sorry to hear about your dryer. I bought a blow dryer and diffuser earlier this year, but I rarely use them because it takes too long. I am team air dry, that totally fits my lazy lifestyle.


----------



## MsGoody531

@LynnieB - I can co-sign everything you are saying. I am in the digital Salon as well. I have been DELIVERT! 

I literally style my hair with 2 or 3 products. I have a tapered that I am TRYING to get 7 days out of, but I work out 5 days a week HARD. I can get about 4 or 5 good days until it start being more of a fro than define curl set. I am working on my combo's to see what get's me the BEST results. I want to get some Hydra to combat this disrespectful Humidity in Texas.

When I tell you those ladies you the same products on every single curly head it is AMAZING Lose to Tight Curls! It's about the technique and desired outcome. I think one of the BIGGEST lessons I learned was about wanting my hair to be SHINY and Not Look Dry... Well, if your hair grows and bends a certain way that light can't bounce of it... MMMMMMMMM It wont EVERY be naturally shiny... Any DRY is actually a feeling.. Just common sense  stuff that for some reason was eluding my senses..

I have a stylist here in Dallas that is one of the Cut it Kinky Alumni , Silked By Sonnie, SHE IS EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I am convinced. I’m signing up for the digital salon tonight. I wonder if I will get good results if I use their application techniques with my current products?  I get good hold and my hair already lasts 3-4 days.


----------



## Alma Petra

@GettingKinky I am very curious about them too. I may join too to see what they are all about..


----------



## Alma Petra

LynnieB said:


> Sunday was Washday.  Hooded dryer broke and had to diffuse 830 at night.  Products:  AG Hair Balance shampoo and Innersense Hydrating conditioner.  Stylers: UFD curly magic and Innersense I Create Volume.


Nice results, thick uniform curls. Is the I Create Volume a foam?


----------



## Alma Petra

LynnieB said:


> 100% plant based.  No carbomer, plastics, polyquats or polymers, no silicones applied directly onto the hair without a 100% botantical primer first.  Non 100% botantical gels, mousses, foams, cremes or custards are used as antihumectants.


What is the benefit expected from sticking to these Botanical gels? Easier to poo out?


----------



## Alma Petra

Alma Petra said:


> It's 8 am and I am currently under the dryer. Products I used last night:
> Wash: water
> DC: CRN Algae Renew, 30 minutes with electrical DC cap
> Leave-in: Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in
> Gel 1: Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Curling Custard
> Gel 2: Wet Line Xtreme Gel
> Style: wash and go of course, what else? I kept it over night in wet bantu knots. Took down this morning and went under the dryer.



I got very decent results from this combo today and received a few compliments at work (but that's maybe because I don't usually wear my hair out at work)
I will revisit this combo again to make sure that my hair really likes it and it's not a fluke. My hair is not dry to the touch which is a huge thing in my book.

View media item 130343
View media item 130341


----------



## GettingKinky

Looks cute @Alma Petra


----------



## GGsKin

@Alma Petra Your hair does look cute. I love it! Your hair is so defined now. Glad see you around here again.


----------



## LynnieB

Alma Petra said:


> What is the benefit expected from sticking to these Botanical gels? Easier to poo out?



They are actually nourishing to the hair.  As humectants, they surround the hair strand with an additional layer of water (moisture) and provide shine and curl memory.  No leave-in conditioner is required with their washngo method.  

We dont want anything non-nourishing directly on the cuticle.  Definitely less possibility of buildup.  Their focus is on keeping the hair in a hydrated state which gives better curl definition.   It's the curly curl method modified for tightly textured hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I signed up for the digital salon last night. I’ve only done a done a few lessons so far. I’m hoping at some point that they go past explaining the basic hair qualities and tell me how to figure out my hair qualities for myself. For example I understand the definition of texture (fine, medium, coarse) but since I don’t have other hair to compare mine to, how do I know what my hair is. Same for surface texture I understand the definitions, but I need specific tests so I can categorize my hair.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> I signed up for the digital salon last night. I’ve only done a done a few lessons so far. I’m hoping at some point that they go past explaining the basic hair qualities and tell me how to figure out my hair qualities for myself. For example I understand the definition of texture (fine, medium, coarse) but since I don’t have other hair to compare mine to, how do I know what my hair is. Same for surface texture I understand the definitions, but I need specific tests so I can categorize my hair.



Feel free to post your question!  Aeleise, Aisha or Cassandra will happily answer anything you've got!

Everything is in the courses including what's in the "washyourd*mnhair" ebook (sorry that IS the title.

ETA....PLEASE feel free to post photos of your hair.  You can do so in the salon or you dm photos to Aeleise or Aisha if you feel more comfortable.   They are now YOUR stylists.


----------



## waff

LynnieB said:


> Feel free to post your question!  Aeleise, Aisha or Cassandra will happily answer anything you've got!
> 
> Everything is in the courses including what's in the "washyourd*mnhair" ebook (sorry that IS the title.


Lol I love the name! Hilarious they are clearly not about that conditioner washing life


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> Lol I love the name! Hilarious they are clearly not about that conditioner washing life



They actually aren’t against using cleansers that are more conditioning than cleansing, but it depends on what products you use and how easily you can remove them from your hair. 

They are much less strident in their digital forum than they are on Instagram.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> They actually aren’t against using cleansers that are more conditioning than cleansing, but it depends on what products you use and how easily you can remove them from your hair.
> 
> They are much less strident in their digital forum than they are on Instagram.



The reason WHY is because many many black women have no clue how their hair is supposed to feel with a concrete truck full of butter and oil on it. 

The complaint of too many naturals is.....why is my hair dry?  Why is my hair dry and I'm using all the things...raw oils, shea butter, DIY concoctions, food, rice water, chebe powder, blue magic and dax, etc. AND still suffer from dehydrated hair.
Why dont my washngo's last 4 days, 5 days.....7 days?  Often the reason why is the hair must be clean and the hair hydrated.   Only water can hydrate aka moisturize hair and it happens on shampoo day but if the hair is coated with heavy layers of "stuff" that will not happen.

The community is created to put an end to that.

Everyone in the DS has done the detox, has or is in the process of going through the courses and knows that hair doesnt automatically feel like lubed up silky satin and it is perfectly normal for hair to feel like hair.  Getting to know what each ones naked hair feels like is the goal.

After learning about ingredients in hair products...what makes them good or bad, what's hype and what's true......ladies are expected to eventually branch out and try different products and to chose those products using what they have learned.

For the 30 day detox which most women desperately need, there are a set selection of products so they have a clean......really clean slate from which to build.


----------



## LynnieB

waff said:


> Lol I love the name! Hilarious they are clearly not about that conditioner washing life


Me too!

Very clever but necessary


----------



## waff

LynnieB said:


> The reason WHY is because many many black women have no clue how their hair is supposed to feel with a concrete truck full of butter and oil on it.
> 
> The complaint of too many naturals is.....why is my hair dry?  Why is my hair dry and I'm using all the things...raw oils, shea butter, DIY concoctions, food, rice water, chebe powder, blue magic and dax, etc. AND still suffer from dehydrated hair.
> Why dont my washngo's last 4 days, 5 days.....7 days?  Often the reason why is the hair must be clean and the hair hydrated.   Only water can hydrate aka moisturize hair and it happens on shampoo day but if the hair is coated with heavy layers of "stuff" that will not happen.
> 
> The community is created to put an end to that.
> 
> Everyone in the DS has done the detox, has or is in the process of going through the courses and knows that hair doesnt automatically feel like lubed up silky satin and it is perfectly normal for hair to feel like hair.  Getting to know what each ones naked hair feels like is the goal.
> 
> After learning about ingredients in hair products...what makes them good or bad, what's hype and what's true......ladies are expected to eventually branch out and try different products and to chose those products using what they have learned.
> 
> For the 30 day detox which most women desperately need, there are a set selection of products so they have a clean......really clean slate from which to build.


Exactly! I totally agree. Another thing I noticed that many people fail to remember is that silicones are not the only thing that builds up in the hair. Anything other than water does build up on your scalp and hair shaft! A silicone is just a molecule that has a weight and chemical properties, oils and butter can act just like silicones in terms of coating the scalp/hair. Even fatty alcohols, proteins, anything has the ability to build up at some point. I would argue that oils/butters are harder to clarify than silicones sometimes.  Unless you don't use any product or conditioners, skipping out on shampoos and cleansing the hair (somehow) makes no sense to me.
it's totally necessary to make it a statement that at some point you just have to wash your d*mn hair! I had to learn this the hard way in the past, and I realized that cancelling out shampoo was dumb and did not make any sense. Shampoo (even sulfates) are my best friend. The CG method had some nice pointers to help us with embracing our hair, but it is not the end all be all.


----------



## LynnieB

BOOM and there it is!!  Silicones, polyquats, carbomers, yep.

I was a huge olive oil user, not anymore.  The essential elements of my hair does not require it at all.  I haven't missed it and my hair is doing things I never imagined it could do and it lasts 7+ days with absolutely no refreshing or additional water or products needed. 

They aren't against raw oils or butters like they are against DIY, they are against the havoc they can cause so many natural women's hair life.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wondering if I didn’t like the way the Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard felt was because I didn’t rinse all my conditioner out before I used it. I’m going to give it another try, but I’m not sure when. 

The digital salon is interesting, but I find the setup a bit confusing. It could use a better organized interface.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> I’m wondering if I didn’t like the way the Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard felt was because I didn’t rinse all my conditioner out before I used it. I’m going to give it another try, but I’m not sure when.
> 
> The digital salon is interesting, but I find the setup a bit confusing. It could use a better organized interface.



Have you asked for help?  I found it a little difficult at first but after playing with it a while, very useable.

What are you having trouble with?  Each course has its topics nested under the overview.  Click on the overview and the topics of the courses are there.

Be prepared to adjust what you've been doing and products you're using.  If it isn't giving you the results desire, it's a tell that product may not be the right one for your hair's essential elements or the condition it is in.

Just ask whatever questions you have, there will always be someone there to help but they dont know to help until you speak on it!


----------



## LadyRaider

Hmmm. I think my wash and go's never lasted all that long because I just don't know how to use product correctly. Someone is going to have to teach me. At this point, I don't think I'm going to pick it up myself.

That said, I don't mind wetting and conditioning my hair every day. Or at least most days. What's so wrong with that? As I said earlier, Dickey at Hair Rules recommends wetting and conditioning every day.

That said, I watched some of these ladies' videos yesterday and I once again tried to add product in the shower as they recommended (so does Dickey, so does the Ouidad) and once again... my hair won't dry. LOL.

Still wet at 11 a.m.


----------



## LynnieB

LadyRaider said:


> Hmmm. I think my wash and go's never lasted all that long because I just don't know how to use product correctly. Someone is going to have to teach me. At this point, I don't think I'm going to pick it up myself.
> 
> That said, I don't mind wetting and conditioning my hair every day. Or at least most days. What's so wrong with that? As I said earlier, Dickey at Hair Rules recommends wetting and conditioning every day.
> 
> That said, I watched some of these ladies' videos yesterday and I once again tried to add product in the shower as they recommended (so does Dickey, so does the Ouidad) and once again... my hair won't dry. LOL.
> 
> Still wet at 11 a.m.



They are not advocates of his methods as realistically most women just dont have the time to be fooling around with their hair like that......they want to do their set and go about their life.  I'm sure there are other reasons (like his products contains silicones, carbomers and other stuff) but you'd have to ask them.  They are not cowashing advocates either except I  certain circumstances then cowashing between sets is what's needed; working out, dirty job, etc.

I dont mind my wash days every 7 days.  I work a dirty job every once in a while I will use a mild rich shampoo between washdays but I am definitely back to the usual on day 7 or 8.

They also are advocates of hooded dryers and diffusing over air drying especially if hair is dense and/or long.  Not many people like walking around with wet head or wet roots.  I know I can't stand it!

Foundation is always extremely clean, build up free hair and as well as the ingredients of the products.


----------



## LadyRaider

LynnieB said:


> They are not advocates of his methods as realistically most women just dont have the time to be fooling around with their hair like that......they want to do their set and go about their life.  I'm sure there are other reasons (like his products contains silicones, carbomers and other stuff) but you'd have to ask them.  They are not cowashing advocates either except I  certain circumstances then cowashing between sets is what's needed; working out, dirty job, etc.
> 
> I dont mind my wash days every 7 days.  I work a dirty job every once in a while I will use a mild rich shampoo between washdays but I am definitely back to the usual on day 7 or 8.
> 
> They also are advocates of hooded dryers and diffusing over air drying especially if hair is dense and/or long.  Not many people like walking around with wet head or wet roots.  I know I can't stand it!
> 
> Foundation is always extremely clean, build up free hair and as well as the ingredients of the products.



Do you workout every day, though? I sweat in my head a LOT. And I work out almost every day. I can generally get a second day even with workouts... but after that...

That said, I can always put my hair in a puff or whatever. I don't HAVE to wash my hair every day. I could go a week just putting it up.  I just don't mind it.  Dickey says that the more you do wash and go, the easier it gets. And that's been my experience.

As for the silicones thing: I don't use Dickey's products. I am a product junkie, but MOSTLY I use Ouidad.  I can see why you wouldn't want water-soluble silicones if you were trying to go a week without redoing your hair. But that doesn't apply to me. I THINK I'm okay in that sense.

I do definitely learn from these ladies. I take in information like a sponge! I was just saying that I think *I* personally have a problem keeping my hair for days because I am not good at applying products (or I use the wrong products). Plus the workouts. Plus, I don't really care about keeping my WNG for days. If that makes sense.  I'm not arguing with the info these ladies are promoting. I definitely enjoyed the videos I watched last night!


----------



## GettingKinky

I downloaded the app for the digital salon and I like that interface MUCH better. I’m going to get as much info as I can in a month and then I’ll probably bounce.


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> I downloaded the app for the digital salon and I like that interface MUCH better. I’m going to get as much info as I can in a month and then I’ll probably bounce.


You paid 50 dollars?


----------



## LynnieB

LadyRaider said:


> You paid 50 dollars?


It is $25 to subscribe to the digital salon.


----------



## LynnieB

LadyRaider said:


> Do you workout every day, though? I sweat in my head a LOT. And I work out almost every day. I can generally get a second day even with workouts... but after that...
> 
> That said, I can always put my hair in a puff or whatever. I don't HAVE to wash my hair every day. I could go a week just putting it up.  I just don't mind it.  Dickey says that the more you do wash and go, the easier it gets. And that's been my experience.
> 
> As for the silicones thing: I don't use Dickey's products. I am a product junkie, but MOSTLY I use Ouidad.  I can see why you wouldn't want water-soluble silicones if you were trying to go a week without redoing your hair. But that doesn't apply to me. I THINK I'm okay in that sense.
> 
> I do definitely learn from these ladies. I take in information like a sponge! I was just saying that I think *I* personally have a problem keeping my hair for days because I am not good at applying products (or I use the wrong products). Plus the workouts. Plus, I don't really care about keeping my WNG for days. If that makes sense.  I'm not arguing with the info these ladies are promoting. I definitely enjoyed the videos I watched last night!



My daughter and I own and operate a mobile dog grooming salon in North Carolina.  The vehicle is a camper/bus.  Right now it is 86 degrees with a dewpoint in the 75.  The humidity is probably 90-95% inside the truck when dogs are being washed and blow dried.  No A/C or dehumidifier can keep up with our summers.  We sweat every day ALL day when we work Spring thru Fall. So yes my lifestyle is very similar to yours and do not have time or energy to wash more often than day 4 or on washday at 7 or 8 days.  

I literally sat under my dryer for 30 minutes.  At that point it can complete airdrying and be completely dry in an hour or 2 or I can hit it with a diffuser for 15 minutes and I'm done.

Glad you found what works for you but many tight texture ladies have not and want to learn how to get salon results at home.


----------



## waff

LynnieB said:


> My daughter and I own and operate a mobile dog grooming salon in North Carolina.  The vehicle is a camper/bus.  Right now it is 86 degrees with a dewpoint in the 75.  The humidity is probably 90-95% inside the truck when dogs are being washed and blow dried.  No A/C or dehumidifier can keep up with our summers.  We sweat every day ALL day when we work Spring thru Fall. So yes my lifestyle is very similar to yours and do not have time or energy to wash more often than day 4 or on washday at 7 or 8 days.
> 
> I literally sat under my dryer for 30 minutes.  At that point it can complete airdrying and be completely dry in an hour or 2 or I can hit it with a diffuser for 15 minutes and I'm done.
> 
> Glad you found what works for you but many tight texture ladies have not and want to learn how to get salon results at home.


I just noticed you live in NC as well!  I am in the Raleigh area, The humidity is another level over here these days whew, It's amazing you can go that long between wash days, My hair tangles like crazy if I go more than 4 days
@*LadyRaider *styling dripping wet hair does the same for me, minimum 24-30 hours to fully dry


----------



## LynnieB

waff said:


> I just noticed you live in NC as well!  I am in the Raleigh area, The humidity is another level over here these days whew, It's amazing you can go that long between wash days, My hair tangles like crazy if I go more than 4 days
> @*LadyRaider *styling dripping wet hair does the same for me, minimum 24-30 hours to fully dry



It is horrible........no relief at all.  We gassed up this morning and the girls had 2 dehumidifiers behind the counter trying to dry the air out a little.  

Yes, daughter and I can keep a set.  We wear a buff to protect our hair from dog hair, dust, dander or stank but there are times when none of that works and the only way to get it out is to wash it mid week.


----------



## GettingKinky

LadyRaider said:


> You paid 50 dollars?



It’s $25/month. I’m probably only going to subscribe for a month. Maybe after I finish using up all my “bad” products I’ll subscribe for another month to learn how to use my new stuff.


----------



## waff

LadyRaider said:


> Do you workout every day, though? I sweat in my head a LOT. And I work out almost every day. I can generally get a second day even with workouts... but after that...
> 
> That said, I can always put my hair in a puff or whatever. I don't HAVE to wash my hair every day. I could go a week just putting it up.  I just don't mind it.  Dickey says that the more you do wash and go, the easier it gets. And that's been my experience.
> 
> As for the silicones thing: I don't use Dickey's products. I am a product junkie, but MOSTLY I use Ouidad.  I can see why you wouldn't want water-soluble silicones if you were trying to go a week without redoing your hair. But that doesn't apply to me. I THINK I'm okay in that sense.
> 
> I do definitely learn from these ladies. I take in information like a sponge! I was just saying that I think *I* personally have a problem keeping my hair for days because I am not good at applying products (or I use the wrong products). Plus the workouts. Plus, I don't really care about keeping my WNG for days. If that makes sense.  I'm not arguing with the info these ladies are promoting. I definitely enjoyed the videos I watched last night!


I can relate. I have problematic scalp (severe dandruff) and If I try to keep 5 workout days a week worth of sweat in my scalp, I will itch like a dog lol! I can't play with my scalp like that, the tangles get crazy as well after day 4, so I end up spending double the time detangling anyway. I understand how nice it must be to prolong a style for days like that, but it is not an option for me. I think the key is to take what works for you and adapt it to your routine and lifestyle.


----------



## LynnieB

1st pic (my dryer died on wash day earlier this week so had to resort to diffusing.  This gave me day 3-4 hair on Day 1 which is cool and all but not the way I like to roll.

Washed my hair yesterday, sat under my new dryer for 30 minutes, did house stuff.  By 830 had a few damp endsmso diffused for 10-15 minutes and was done.

Today's hair.  Dew point 77.  Worked until 230 and here's what I have.


----------



## metro_qt

Alma Petra said:


> I got very decent results from this combo today and received a few compliments at work (but that's maybe because I don't usually wear my hair out at work)
> I will revisit this combo again to make sure that my hair really likes it and it's not a fluke. My hair is not dry to the touch which is a huge thing in my book.
> 
> View media item 130343
> View media item 130341


Lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## metro_qt

LynnieB said:


> 1st pic (my dryer died on wash day earlier this week so had to resort to diffusing.  This gave me day 3-4 hair on Day 1 which is cool and all but not the way I like to roll.
> 
> Washed my hair yesterday, sat under my new dryer for 30 minutes, did house stuff.  By 830 had a few damp endsmso diffused for 10-15 minutes and was done.
> 
> Today's hair.  Dew point 77.  Worked until 230 and here's what I have.


Beautiful!


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB I love your hair both ways. Do you have high density hair?


----------



## LynnieB

metro_qt said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you metro_qt


----------



## LadyRaider

LynnieB said:


> It is $25 to subscribe to the digital salon.


Oh that's not terrible.


----------



## waff

@LynnieB your hair looks so moisturized and juicy! it's giving me life do you DC regularly or at all? and if so, do you have any favs?


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB I love your hair both ways. Do you have high density hair?



Yes ma'am.


GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB I love your hair both ways. Do you have high density hair?





GettingKinky said:


> @LynnieB I love your hair both ways. Do you have high density hair?


Thanks!   Yes ma'am, it is dense.


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> I’m wondering if I didn’t like the way the Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard felt was because I didn’t rinse all my conditioner out before I used it. I’m going to give it another try, but I’m not sure when.
> 
> The digital salon is interesting, but I find the setup a bit confusing. It could use a better organized interface.



I didn't like Briogeo when I tried it either.  Let us know when you give it another try. Sometimes things go better the second time around. I just had a sample size though.


----------



## LadyRaider

waff said:


> I can relate. I have problematic scalp (severe dandruff) and If I try to keep 5 workout days a week worth of sweat in my scalp, I will itch like a dog lol! I can't play with my scalp like that, the tangles get crazy as well after day 4, so I end up spending double the time detangling anyway. I understand how nice it must be to prolong a style for days like that, but it is not an option for me. I think the key is to take what works for you and adapt it to your routine and lifestyle.



Yes. Tangles are another thing. I lose a lot more hair if I wait. But I know I'm probably way too rough.

Another thing I want to work on is making my hair touchable.
So I went to a comic con in January and a "tv star" told me really liked my hair asked to touch it. He's not from the US; should I have been offended? I don't know. But anyway, when I travel I just do any old thing with my hair, and I think it was a little crunchy. So my goal is to someday meet up with him again and let him cop another feel, but this time I'd be at my best.

So how are ya'll at that? Is your hair soft? Like I said, I think I'm not good with product at all.


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> I signed up for the digital salon last night. I’ve only done a done a few lessons so far. I’m hoping at some point that they go past explaining the basic hair qualities and tell me how to figure out my hair qualities for myself. For example I understand the definition of texture (fine, medium, coarse) but since I don’t have other hair to compare mine to, how do I know what my hair is. Same for surface texture I understand the definitions, but I need specific tests so I can categorize my hair.



It's hard to know. But I've seen my aunt's hair... and it's soooo whispy! So I think that's definitely fine. So I guess mine is medium? I've heard that coarse hair is actually pretty strong and can be maintained easier if you take care of it. I think the people with loooong 4B hair are probably coarse. I don't think my hair is very coarse at all.


----------



## waff

LadyRaider said:


> Yes. Tangles are another thing. I lose a lot more hair if I wait. But I know I'm probably way too rough.
> 
> Another thing I want to work on is making my hair touchable.
> So I went to a comic con in January and a "tv star" told me really liked my hair asked to touch it. He's not from the US; should I have been offended? I don't know. But anyway, when I travel I just do any old thing with my hair, and I think it was a little crunchy. So my goal is to someday meet up with him again and let him cop another feel, but this time I'd be at my best.
> 
> So how are ya'll at that? Is your hair soft? Like I said, I think I'm not good with product at all.


Culture definitely plays a role. For me I think it depends on how the person asks. Out of pure admiration or in a "weird" "zoo" kinda of fascination and curiosity. You can definitely tell from the person's body language where their intentions come from and their energy when making such request. Also how comfortable are you in that situation, if you are uncomfortable than no way.

For me when using a gel/gelee, first day hair is always crunchy. It takes to get to day 2 for all the cast to break off and than my hair is very touchable and soft. For curling creams and even a mousse like the Doux, my hair is touchable even in day 1.


----------



## LadyRaider

waff said:


> Culture definitely plays a role. For me I think it depends on how the person asks. Out of pure admiration or in a "weird" "zoo" kinda of fascination and curiosity. You can definitely tell from the person's body language where their intentions come from and their energy when making such request. Also how comfortable are you in that situation, if you are uncomfortable than no way.
> 
> For me when using a gel/gelee, first day hair is always crunchy. It takes to get to day 2 for all the cast to break off and than my hair is very touchable and soft. For curling creams and even a mousse like the Doux, my hair is touchable even in day 1.



It was one of those comic con situations. I was just freaked out meeting him. First it was a quick photo opportunity. He said, "I really like your hair."

So later, when we did the auto/photo thing, I found my tongue and I told him, "I like your hair too." (And I do!!!!) 
So that's when he asked if he could touch my hair. It didn't feel weird at all. Like I said, he's not American and he's just as lovely as pie. I thought at the time, I'd asked to touch HIS hair too... but I didn't want to cause a riot with all those other women around! (hee hee)

If I ever get to meet him again. I'll attempt to have second-day hair! Thanks for the strategy tip!


----------



## GettingKinky

LadyRaider said:


> I didn't like Briogeo when I tried it either.  Let us know when you give it another try. Sometimes things go better the second time around. I just had a sample size though.



This was my second try. Every time I’ve tried it has been after using the Briogeo DC. Next time I will try it after my normal conditioner.


----------



## waff

LadyRaider said:


> It was one of those comic con situations. I was just freaked out meeting him. First it was a quick photo opportunity. He said, "I really like your hair."
> 
> So later, when we did the auto/photo thing, I found my tongue and I told him, "I like your hair too." (And I do!!!!)
> So that's when he asked if he could touch my hair. It didn't feel weird at all. Like I said, he's not American and he's just as lovely as pie. I thought at the time, I'd asked to touch HIS hair too... but I didn't want to cause a riot with all those other women around! (hee hee)
> 
> If I ever get to meet him again. I'll attempt to have second-day hair! Thanks for the strategy tip!


awwe that's a cute story! get it girl


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> Looks cute @Alma Petra





GGsKin said:


> @Alma Petra Your hair does look cute. I love it! Your hair is so defined now. Glad see you around here again.





metro_qt said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely



Thank you my dear ladies ￼￼

Your encouragement means a lot to me!


----------



## Alma Petra

LadyRaider said:


> It was one of those comic con situations. I was just freaked out meeting him. First it was a quick photo opportunity. He said, "I really like your hair."
> 
> So later, when we did the auto/photo thing, I found my tongue and I told him, "I like your hair too." (And I do!!!!)
> So that's when he asked if he could touch my hair. It didn't feel weird at all. Like I said, he's not American and he's just as lovely as pie. I thought at the time, I'd asked to touch HIS hair too... but I didn't want to cause a riot with all those other women around! (hee hee)
> 
> If I ever get to meet him again. I'll attempt to have second-day hair! Thanks for the strategy tip!



Hehe I love this! Go for it girl! 

Me too I dislike having hair that is dry to the touch. And unfortunately my hair is naturally dry. I would like to have hair that is invariably touchable because I want to wear my hair out and I know that people can't help reaching out to touch coily hair since it's rather uncommon around here. Plus when you are in a relationship, there is just no way to prevent the other person from constantly having their hands in your hair. 

The things I have discovered to help:

-Scrunching out the crunch. I dry my hair first, then separate any fat clumps then coat my hair with a shine spray. I let that soak in then SOTC the hell out of my hair. I have thin hair and SOTCing also enhances my volume.

-Deep conditioning with heat before styling

-Using a moisturising leave-in under the gel, as much as possible. On my hair moisture is inversely proportional to definition and directly proportional to frizz unfortunately 

-Applying just enough gel to produce hold. An excessive amount of gel is almost impossible to SOTC out satisfactorily. 

-When I was texlaxed, it helped tremendously to LOC my hair under the gel with a thin layer of oil and grease. Now as I am fully natural, oil, butter, and grease also result in frizz and disruption of definition, same as moisture.

I'm fact it's strange with my hair but I have noticed that drying agents give me definition, for example shampoo, drying leave-ins and drying gels. But I just can't make peace with dry hair. So nowadays I'm trying to compromise definition in order to achieve acceptable levels of moisture and eventually touchability.


----------



## naturalagain2

Can't wait to take out these faux locs! I'm going to try sometime this weekend. My scalp is so dry despite the fact I've washed my hair a couple of times. I can't wait to get back to my wash n gos!

I bought the whole Mane Choice Tropical Moringa line (I already love the spray for my wash n go's). Can't wait to try the rest of the line. If this works I think I will exclusively use this line and Camille Rose which I love and alternate every other month.


----------



## Alma Petra

naturalagain2 said:


> Can't wait to take out these faux locs! I'm going to try sometime this weekend. My scalp is so dry despite the fact I've washed my hair a couple of times. I can't wait to get back to my wash n gos!
> 
> I bought the whole Mane Choice Tropical Moringa line (I already love the spray for my wash n go's). Can't wait to try the rest of the line. If this works I think I will exclusively use this line and Camille Rose which I love and alternate every other month.


This line smells amazing!! It gave me soft well-defined curls. The only problem is that I got lots of flakes. It's on my to-do list for a second attempt.


----------



## LynnieB

waff said:


> @LynnieB your hair looks so moisturized and juicy! it's giving me life do you DC regularly or at all? and if so, do you have any favs?



Thank you girl!!  

No.  Deep conditioning isn't a really regular part of my regimen.  If i feel i need a little extra something i will add a dallop of Camille Rose coconut water deep conditioner and mix with my regular condition, add water and detangle and condition at the same time.


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay... yeah. I didn't work out Thursday (when I washed my hair) or Friday. Now it's Saturday morning and I'm getting ready for Body Pump.  Working on 3rd-day hair.  So this is how the other half lives... shower cap, a little spray conditioner, boom! Nice.


----------



## LadyRaider

Alma Petra said:


> Hehe I love this! Go for it girl!
> 
> Me too I dislike having hair that is dry to the touch. And unfortunately my hair is naturally dry. I would like to have hair that is invariably touchable because I want to wear my hair out and *I know that people can't help reaching out to touch coily *hair since it's rather uncommon around here. Plus when you are in a relationship, there is just no way to prevent the other person from constantly having their hands in your hair.



I guess this is kind of a compliment, isn't it? Our hair is exceptional.


----------



## GettingKinky

LadyRaider said:


> Okay... yeah. I didn't work out Thursday (when I washed my hair) or Friday. Now it's Saturday morning and I'm getting ready for Body Pump.  Working on 3rd-day hair.  So this is how the other half lives... shower cap, a little spray conditioner, boom! Nice.
> View attachment 450379



I love your hair shape. Is that a Deva cut?


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> I love your hair shape. Is that a Deva cut?



Wow! Thank you! No. Some lady at Super Cuts just cut it all one length back in May. I live on the frontier. There are no devacuts around here, unfortunately.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I have mixed feelings on the Wetline Extreme gel.

On one hand, on application, it clumps my curls together (really it just clumps waves together), so a lot of my hair looks smooth and like it will dry and curl into something glorious. However, at this stage, it is not enough to keep my undefined roots and mid-length from frizzing, so while the lower length and ends of my hair seem to benefit, the top half of my hair doesn't.

The more wet my hair, the more gel I have to use. But I think doing my hair on slightly less wet hair is causing it to dry stiffer than if I were to apply the gel on wet hair in the shower.

I can never get rid of the gel cast that it creates. So maybe I'm using too much gel, but if I use less, it won't clump my hair.

It feels so sticky before it dries.

I think the overall dryness of my hair is just creating a catch-22 effect where the gel is both giving me results but also causing problems.

On another note, my hair is still not actually drying into curls (like springs/coils). It just dries into sort of wavy sort of coily not really one or the other type of shapes. And the roots and mid length are just atrocious frizzy crinkles...

Perhaps the gel is too heavy and my hair can't overcome the weight of water, conditioner, and gel to curl. But, I need all of these things in my hair to hydrate it. I think this is just my hair still being too dry overall to curl.

I assumed coarse hair would be hard to weigh down, but I feel like that's what's happening to my hair. Perhaps because it's low porosity?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

LadyRaider said:


> Yes. Tangles are another thing. I lose a lot more hair if I wait. But I know I'm probably way too rough.
> 
> Another thing I want to work on is making my hair touchable.
> So I went to a comic con in January and a "tv star" told me really liked my hair asked to touch it. He's not from the US; should I have been offended? I don't know. But anyway, when I travel I just do any old thing with my hair, and I think it was a little crunchy. So my goal is to someday meet up with him again and let him cop another feel, but this time I'd be at my best.
> 
> So how are ya'll at that? Is your hair soft? Like I said, I think I'm not good with product at all.




I want so badly to have soft touchable hair. Like I want to be able to lay on my hair and it feels like a pillow of sorts. I touch my hair a lot, both wet and dry, so I'm constantly aware of the level of crunch/dryness/softness/fluff. Recently, I started upping the amount of conditioner I use in the shower (using palmfuls for each section, rather than just like the equivalent of 2 USD quarters) and my hair feels so much softer. I hope over time, my hair just becomes that soft normally.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Getting a color retouch on Tuesday so just used Briogeo Cool Custard this wash. The top of my ears are starting to get covered. Yay lol


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> Getting a color retouch on Tuesday so just used Briogeo Cool Custard this wash. The top of my ears are starting to get covered. Yay lol
> 
> View attachment 450433


Looks so soft and moisturized!!


----------



## waff

oneastrocurlie said:


> Getting a color retouch on Tuesday so just used Briogeo Cool Custard this wash. The top of my ears are starting to get covered. Yay lol
> 
> View attachment 450433


Was it a custard only WNG? Your color pops even more in this lighting, such a beautiful shade


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> Looks so soft and moisturized!!



Thank ya! 



waff said:


> Was it a custard only WNG? Your color pops even more in this lighting, such a beautiful shade



Yup. Just the custard. Thanks


----------



## LynnieB

Just in case any ladies are interested in listening to or asking the ladies from Black Girl Curls questions about their WnG methods, how to eliminate chronically dry or dehydrated hair....now is the time. 

They are hosting a webinar at 8pm EDT.  It is FREE but you do have to register ahead of time.  Be sure to check your spam box for confirmation and the link. 

https://my.demio.com/ref/Fpq2XI6f4n3gXSQW


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So this morning...

I clarified w/ HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo. I used Mielle Rosemary Mint Strengthening Hair Masque as a protein treatment. I followed that up with Mielle Moisture Rx masque as my d/c.

Skipped leave-in, sectioned my hair into 5s. I smoothed Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## waff

How do you guys feel about miss jessie's products? Have you tried them before?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

waff said:


> How do you guys feel about miss jessie's products? Have you tried them before?




I've tried Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion and the Honey Curls.

They both work best on damp hair. I use them each as a 1 product wash n go.

The Multi is thinner (almost like a hair milk) and has more slip than the Honey Curls. It doesn't leave a cast; instead, it leaves my curls soft, moisturized and defined.

The Honey Curls is thicker, and applies more like a gel or cream-gel. It definitely has a gel-cast, but it's easily broken. However, I prefer the cast left intact. My hair still feels moisturized with this product, and my curls are defined.


----------



## waff

Shadow_Lace said:


> I've tried Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion and the Honey Curls.
> 
> They both work best on damp hair. I use them each as a 1 product wash n go.
> 
> The Multi is thinner (almost like a hair milk) and has more slip than the Honey Curls. It doesn't leave a cast; instead, it leaves my curls soft, moisturized and defined.
> 
> The Honey Curls is thicker, and applies more like a gel or cream-gel. It definitely has a gel-cast, but it's easily broken. However, I prefer the cast left intact. My hair still feels moisturized with this product, and my curls are defined.


Thank you for the review! Very helpful. I have both the multi and the pillow curls lotion, I will try one of them out next WNG and I hope to get similar results. I have been really feeling 1 product WNGs lately, which is why I decided to try them out.


----------



## water_n_oil

waff said:


> How do you guys feel about miss jessie's products? Have you tried them before?


I've only tried the leave in and Jelly Soft Curls. I thought the leave in was drying and it smelled like fabric softener. Loved the Jelly Soft Curls though. I've been wanting to try the Honey Curls. Friend of mine gets such amazing results with it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Roots are back to matching. Not going to wait as long for a touch up next time. Random and this is gonna sound silly but it hit me yesterday they do color and don't use shampoo.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Roots are back to matching. Not going to wait as long for a touch up next time. Random and this is gonna sound silly but it hit me yesterday they do color and don't use shampoo.
> 
> View attachment 450543


Such a pretty colour!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> Such a pretty colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Alma Petra

Yes very beautiful. I'm in love


----------



## Alma Petra

Today I did all my routine at the sink instead of in the shower. It took me 90 minutes in total.

Wash: water

DC: The Miche DC on one half and Mielle Hawaiian Ginger on the other half. Followed by 30 minutes under an electric heat cap

Leave-in: KCKT

Gels: UFDCM under Wetline gel 

I then sprayed with UFD Midnight Train

Now my hair is in 4 bantu knots and I'm heading to bed. Will go under the dryer tomorrow morning.


----------



## LynnieB

Washday was Sunday so This would be Day 4 I guess?

Shampooed with AG Balance
Conditioned with AG Boost
Stylers:  UFD Curly Magic + Innersense I Create Hold.
Hooded dryer for 35 minutes then air dried.

Pink shirt shows just how much shrinkage I get.


----------



## LynnieB

This is my daughter's hair.

Same shampoo and conditioner as me.
Stylers:  UFD Curly Magic + Innersense I Create Hold
Hooded dryer for 30 minutes then diffused.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love your hair @LynnieB I covet your length and density. Maybe one day I can have hair that long.

I usually count the day I wash as day 1- so to me you’re on day 5 hair. #goals


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo. Next I used Cantu TXTR Treat Moisture Mask as my d/c (and I detangled my hair with it). I used Aussie Smooth conditioner just to get any last tangles/shed hairs. Afterwards, I used my Turbie Twist to dampen my hair.

I sectioned my hair into 5s. I smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion onto each section. For my difficult areas, I applied a bit more. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

Hi hi! 
I think I was in a different wng thread a while back but I just stopped doing them, no special reason, just stopped. 


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)—— *I have majority hipo hair, about shoulder length all around after a cut that took off about 6 inches of lingering damage from locs. I think the texture has changed as I’ve gotten older but it is currently average, I think. My curl pattern also seems to be changing but I’m  firmly in the 4 neighborhood.

*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)—— *I wash once a week & I don’t have any fancy products that I use, typically just Cantu cream shampoo & conditioner or the last of the DevaCurl in my stash. I’ll use whatever dc I have laying around and doctor it up appropriately. Recently, I’ve seen immediate moisturization results with “squish to condish” and I’ll show some of that in a bit. My hair styles for the past year has been salon twists (hate salon “detangling” techniques), home style chunky twists/brists in a bun, beanies/head wraps, Dutch braids, etc basically protective styling.

*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?—— *I actually don’t have a goal other than to keep the length I have.

*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Learning to do a quicker/more efficient wng and after lurking the “is your natural hair a lot of work” thread, I kinda just want to see what my hair wants to do & if I can cut the amount of work I’m creating for myself.

*Any current struggles or concerns?——* I posted in the random hair thoughts thread earlier that my hair seems to be changing in a new way & I don’t know if it’s age, pregnancy or both. After today, I could clearly see that the front quarter of my head has much less curl definition and clumping closer to my scalp, as well as seeming more resistant to being moisturized. So possibly that area is lower porosity or just chronically dry, no idea but I’m going to keep working on it.

*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) *
I wanted to post a starting picture but it’s not working for ANY of them.... pre, during, post wng. I’ll try again later.


----------



## metro_qt

I fiiiiiiinally got a great denman brush wash n go.

I'm not sure even how it happened, or what made me try this again, since I was in a rush,  and had to do my whole wash day process within a hour and a half.


My hair has perfect clumpy ringlets because of the denman brush,  but I did notice that I got some pulling and probably brush breakage the first few sections of hair because I hadn't wet it enough, and/or used enough gel, and/or detangled the roots properly with my detangler brush first.


I am afraid of over manipulation, but I think if I get a good handle on this technique,  I won't experience any damage in the future.

My curls didn't over shrink into a helmet either!
Yay!
Wash n go Win!


----------



## water_n_oil

I did conditioner-only today. Partially out of laziness, partially due to the fact that I have like half a bottle of a leave in at the moment. Liking the way my curls feel. Did a puff though instead of wearing it out since I didn't use any gel. I need to find a good leave in or cream for myself that allows me to use a lot while still being inexpensive.


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair is really cute today but NOTHING will upload!! Sometimes I can upload photos and sometimes I can’t, w/o rhyme or reason. It’s really frustrating   

I’ll have to make a closed imgur post to link to.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to clarify. My hair is all dried out. Day 3 hair is supposed to be amazing and instead it’s dull and stiff.


----------



## LavenderMint

I only left my wng in for three days since I did it from dry hair that was in twists (week & a couple days) and washed it out this morning. I immediately remembered what I found to be the best part of wng. The after wash!! Maybe because gel is by nature slippery, but I have the absolute best detangle sessions post wash-n-go. Wash & conditioning in 5 sections, only took 45 minutes- even with taking the time to squishing in my conditioner. I won’t do another one this week, but I’ll be looking for a way to cycle wng back into my style rotation.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The KCNT & KCCC combo is one of my favorites because the first few days after wash day I can put some water in my hands, scrunch my hair and go. No extra product to refresh.


----------



## naturalagain2

@LynnieB  has inspired me to get with a natural hair specialist to help me along with my journey after reading her posts. I am determined to get to mid back length and I want to make sure I’m doing everything right. Matter of fact, I found a stylist that is right in my area and I had a consultation today. (I noticed iamblackgirlcurls follows her and she follows them.) I had to stalk her appt book like crazy hoping to hop on a last minute cancellation and I did. She does wash n gos and all kinds of  natural styles but really care about the health of hair. I was throughly impressed with the consultation. I have an appointment on Friday to get a trim/shape. I bought the products she recommended there at the shop to use at home. I’m gonna follow the directions she has giving me (and any other home plans she has for me once she does my hair on Friday) and see what my results will be a year from now. I plan to go to her once a month.


----------



## classychic1908

@LynnieB   What tools (if any) do you and your daughter use to detangle? I'm considering the Felicia Leatherwood brush from the video you posted.


----------



## water_n_oil

Gotta say I'm diggin my results with just the conditioner. Lots of tiny super defined curls and my hair's still very soft. No oil or anything used after. Might become my go-to in between full wngs with gels and stuff.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I tried using mousse for a few days and so here are the pros and cons:

Pros: 

I can control how much I use for application because of having the pump (I was doing about 4 pumps per section of hair [and I was doing about 4 sections])
It was really easy to apply; just glided through my hair
No sticky feeling after application
Cons:

My hair would look dry (especially the ends) after I plopped or some other form of t-shirt drying
Detangling the next day was the worst! My hair was just tangled and rough
Curls weren't clumped together upon application like when I applied gel


----------



## water_n_oil

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I tried using mousse for a few days and so here are the pros and cons:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> I can control how much I use for application because of having the pump (I was doing about 4 pumps per section of hair [and I was doing about 4 sections])
> It was really easy to apply; just glided through my hair
> No sticky feeling after application
> Cons:
> 
> My hair would look dry (especially the ends) after I plopped or some other form of t-shirt drying
> Detangling the next day was the worst! My hair was just tangled and rough
> Curls weren't clumped together upon application like when I applied gel


Had a similar experience with the Mielle mousse on my daughter's hair. I do want to try The Mane Choice Black Tea & Peach one as well as The Doux.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, so I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, followed by Garnier Whole Blends Ginger Recovery Strengthening conditioner (I used it as a d/c and detangler). 

I sectioned my hair into 5s.
I skipped leave-in, & I smoothed Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> I love your hair @LynnieB I covet your length and density. Maybe one day I can have hair that long.
> 
> I usually count the day I wash as day 1- so to me you’re on day 5 hair. #goals



It definitely grows in this care and styling contrary to what some folks may think.  The products used are nourishing and the hair remains in a hydrated state.  Also very low manipulation.


----------



## LynnieB

naturalagain2 said:


> @LynnieB  has inspired me to get with a natural hair specialist to help me along with my journey after reading her posts. I am determined to get to mid back length and I want to make sure I’m doing everything right. Matter of fact, I found a stylist that is right in my area and I had a consultation today. (I noticed iamblackgirlcurls follows her and she follows them.) I had to stalk her appt book like crazy hoping to hop on a last minute cancellation and I did. She does wash n gos and all kinds of  natural styles but really care about the health of hair. I was throughly impressed with the consultation. I have an appointment on Friday to get a trim/shape. I bought the products she recommended there at the shop to use at home. I’m gonna follow the directions she has giving me (and any other home plans she has for me once she does my hair on Friday) and see what my results will be a year from now. I plan to go to her once a month.


Hey Curlfriend CONGRATULATIONS on the best washngo or twist out hair you can ever have!!!
Who'd you make your appt with?  And yes, I wind up following most stylists in the iamblackgirlcurls circle.  These ladies (and the occasional gentleman)  have receipts and the results are always consistent!

Please show photos if you're comfortable!! 

I am so happy for you!


----------



## water_n_oil

Has anyone tried The Mane Choice Orchid gel?


----------



## naturalagain2

LynnieB said:


> Hey Curlfriend CONGRATULATIONS on the best washngo or twist out hair you can ever have!!!
> Who'd you make your appt with?  And yes, I wind up following most stylists in the iamblackgirlcurls circle.  These ladies (and the occasional gentleman)  have receipts and the results are always consistent!
> 
> Please show photos if you're comfortable!!
> 
> I am so happy for you!



Thank You!! She is StyleQueenBeauty on Instagram. I’m getting my trim today and I can’t wait!!


----------



## LynnieB

classychic1908 said:


> @LynnieB   What tools (if any) do you and your daughter use to detangle? I'm considering the Felicia Leatherwood brush from the video you posted.



Daughter and I only use the Felicia Leatherwood brush for detangling.  It is very gentle and removes all the shed hair without causing the mechanical damage a Denman will cause,  the pointy end of a rat tail comb if I want a strong, clean side part.  So the FL brush to detangle while conditioning and fingers to rake in styling products.

Get the original to support black owned business not the Asian knock off.


----------



## LynnieB

naturalagain2 said:


> Thank You!! She is StyleQueenBeauty on Instagram. I’m getting my trim today and I can’t wait!!



Ohhh girl she is a wonderful stylist, I follow her too!! 
I'm so excited FOR you!!  YASS!


----------



## GettingKinky

I really want my hair to get to SL when it’s shrunken and curly. I think it’s going to take years. I need to get my mind off my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I really want my hair to get to SL when it’s shrunken and curly. I think it’s going to take years. I need to get my mind off my hair.



Same.


----------



## Alma Petra

So this is what I've done today

Wash: water
DC: CRN Algae Renew and The Miche mousture DC: 30 minutes with the electric heat cap
Stylers: UFD Curly Magic then DE Almond and Avocado Mousse

I stole this recipe from @oneastrocurlie though I feel like I may have applied too much mousse because my hair is white all over now. I will dry my hair in the morning and we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## LavenderMint

Has anyone here tried the adwoa beauty wash and go products? 
Related: has anyone looked into Abena Palmore? She has a similar online salon thing, I think.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

It's too hot not to try out a new combo!

I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, and I used Cantu's TXTR Treat Moisture mask and my d/c + detangler. I sectioned my hair into 5s.

On soaking wet hair, I smoothed Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard  on my hair as my leave-in. I also smoothed Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel on next as my styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

On my hair, the Mielle Custard was instantly defining my curls + it moisturized my hair!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> So this is what I've done today
> 
> Wash: water
> DC: CRN Algae Renew and The Miche mousture DC: 30 minutes with the electric heat cap
> Stylers: UFD Curly Magic then DE Almond and Avocado Mousse
> 
> I stole this recipe from @oneastrocurlie though I feel like I may have applied too much mousse because my hair is white all over now. I will dry my hair in the morning and we'll see how this turns out.



My hair dries with no white residue. Hope yours does too! This was my combo for today too.


----------



## LynnieB

Wash day was yesterday.

AG Hair Balance shampoo, AG Hair Boost conditioner.
UFD Curly Magic, Innersense I Create Volume.
30 minutes hooded dryer, diffused any damp spots at roots and bottom length.

I'm probably boring as heck LOL.


----------



## GettingKinky

LynnieB said:


> Wash day was yesterday.
> 
> AG Hair Balance shampoo, AG Hair Boost conditioner.
> UFD Curly Magic, Innersense I Create Volume.
> 30 minutes hooded dryer, diffused any damp spots at roots and bottom length.
> 
> I'm probably boring as heck LOL.



Your hair is never boring.


----------



## uofmpanther

I tried to use Curl Junkie Aloe Fix on top of the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. As soon as I put it on the first section, I knew it was a fail because there was no hold. I ended up putting my hair in a puff and the ends were crispy dry.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

uofmpanther said:


> I tried to use Curl Junkie Aloe Fix on top of the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. As soon as I put it on the first section, I knew it was a fail because there was no hold. I ended up putting my hair in a puff and the ends were crispy dry.



I dont know whats up with that Aloe Fix but that stuff is fluffy. I twisted with it and thats about it.


----------



## uofmpanther

shawnyblazes said:


> I dont know whats up with that Aloe Fix but that stuff is fluffy. I twisted with it and thats about it.


Thanks for the tip. I twist my daughter's hair, so I'll try using it for that.


----------



## naturalagain2

Alma Petra said:


> So this is what I've done today
> 
> Wash: water
> DC: CRN Algae Renew and The Miche mousture DC: 30 minutes with the electric heat cap
> Stylers: UFD Curly Magic then DE Almond and Avocado Mousse
> 
> I stole this recipe from @oneastrocurlie though I feel like I may have applied too much mousse because my hair is white all over now. I will dry my hair in the morning and we'll see how this turns out.




How did this combo work for you?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I tried out some new (to me) products today!

I clarified w/ Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo. I used The Mane Choice Peach Black Tea & Vitamin Fusion conditioner as a d/c.  I forgot to check the label correctly, but this doubles as volume enhancing conditioner. Yeah, so it volumized my hair and tangled the ends.  Luckily, I was able to detangle with my r/o V05 conditioner.

I dampened my hair, with my Turbie Twist and sectioned my hair into 5s.

I smoothed The Mane Choice Cheers Gel-ato onto each section. This was instant definition and moisture! Even my problem areas weren't that difficult with this!. It is thicker than the other Mane Choice gels/glazes, and it was a bit sticky. Yet, it was so easy to apply to my hair. I'm currently air-dry my hair.



P.S.: I think I'm going to give the conditioner another try by combining it w/ a slip-filled conditioner. I did notice that it drastically reduced my shedding.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

While there's cooler weather today, I decided to go back to an old fav combo.

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo. I used Mielle Moisture Rx Hawaiian Ginger mask as my d/c. I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist, then sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter on as my leave-in, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I felt like I was letting my pj-ways get to me a little. So, I turned to one of my favs as a reminder.


----------



## LavenderMint

Okay, I didn’t forget!! This is the imgur album of my dry wash’n’go since I couldn’t load pics directly. 


LavenderMint said:


> Hi hi!
> I think I was in a different wng thread a while back but I just stopped doing them, no special reason, just stopped.
> 
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)—— *I have majority hipo hair, about shoulder length all around after a cut that took off about 6 inches of lingering damage from locs. I think the texture has changed as I’ve gotten older but it is currently average, I think. My curl pattern also seems to be changing but I’m  firmly in the 4 neighborhood.
> 
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)—— *I wash once a week & I don’t have any fancy products that I use, typically just Cantu cream shampoo & conditioner or the last of the DevaCurl in my stash. I’ll use whatever dc I have laying around and doctor it up appropriately. Recently, I’ve seen immediate moisturization results with “squish to condish” and I’ll show some of that in a bit. My hair styles for the past year has been salon twists (hate salon “detangling” techniques), home style chunky twists/brists in a bun, beanies/head wraps, Dutch braids, etc basically protective styling.
> 
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge?—— *I actually don’t have a goal other than to keep the length I have.
> 
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Learning to do a quicker/more efficient wng and after lurking the “is your natural hair a lot of work” thread, I kinda just want to see what my hair wants to do & if I can cut the amount of work I’m creating for myself.
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?——* I posted in the random hair thoughts thread earlier that my hair seems to be changing in a new way & I don’t know if it’s age, pregnancy or both. After today, I could clearly see that the front quarter of my head has much less curl definition and clumping closer to my scalp, as well as seeming more resistant to being moisturized. So possibly that area is lower porosity or just chronically dry, no idea but I’m going to keep working on it.
> 
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) *
> I wanted to post a starting picture but it’s not working for ANY of them.... pre, during, post wng. I’ll try again later.


----------



## water_n_oil

Did a wng for the first time in forever today. Almost felt foreign. I used TMC Cheers GEL-ato which is great once I figured out the best way to apply it. I of course figured that out once I got to the second half of my head. Oh well, one side will just look better than the other lol.

EDIT: Eh, drying kind of frizzy but there's a number of reasons that may be the case so I'm not gonna write it off just yet.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

water_n_oil said:


> Did a wng for the first time in forever today. Almost felt foreign. I used TMC Cheers GEL-ato which is great once I figured out the best way to apply it. I of course figured that out once I got to the second half of my head. Oh well, one side will just look better than the other lol.
> 
> EDIT: Eh, drying kind of frizzy but there's a number of reasons that may be the case so I'm not gonna write it off just yet.




That's what happened with me! At first, I thought it was an application issue. 

I know noticed this 1 too, has volumizes on the label. Anything with "volumizes" is an instant no-no for my hair. It's just not worth the excess frizz (tangles/matting by next wash).

How is your hair with volumizers? Or do you think something else may be causing the frizz?


----------



## water_n_oil

Shadow_Lace said:


> That's what happened with me! At first, I thought it was an application issue.
> 
> I know noticed this 1 too, has volumizes on the label. Anything with "volumizes" is an instant no-no for my hair. It's just not worth the excess frizz (tangles/matting by next wash).
> 
> How is your hair with volumizers? Or do you think something else may be causing the frizz?



Ohhhh, I didn't even notice. No wonder my hair is huge today lol. Explains a lot. I definitely don't need any help with volume so I'll just keep using it for my daughter. She has superfine low density hair. Mine is coarser and very high density. I ordered the 24k gel during the sale today so maybe that can be my go to. Also considering giving Wetline yet another chance.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I think I want to give gels a break. I have a theory that gels, because of their overall purpose and characteristics, make my hair seem dryer than it is. It makes my already coarse strands...more coarse. I've tried several different gels to be convinced it's not a specific gel, but just what the gel is meant to do that makes my hair feel this way.

I'm going to try and find some sort of creamy styler. They give me less hold and definition, but they give me softness (if I find the right one). 

With gels, I don't like to leave my hair out because it just gets big and dry. At least with a creamy styler, I'll have soft buns and ponytails.

Layering a creamy styler under a gel doesn't work because my low-po hair doesn't want to absorb all of it.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I've used one of the Camille Rose creamy stylers in the past and it actually worked great but I've forgotten which one I used.


----------



## water_n_oil

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I think I want to give gels a break. I have a theory that gels, because of their overall purpose and characteristics, make my hair seem dryer than it is. It makes my already coarse strands...more coarse. I've tried several different gels to be convinced it's not a specific gel, but just what the gel is meant to do that makes my hair feel this way.
> 
> I'm going to try and find some sort of creamy styler. They give me less hold and definition, but they give me softness (if I find the right one).
> 
> With gels, I don't like to leave my hair out because it just gets big and dry. At least with a creamy styler, I'll have soft buns and ponytails.
> 
> Layering a creamy styler under a gel doesn't work because my low-po hair doesn't want to absorb all of it.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I've used one of the Camille Rose creamy stylers in the past and it actually worked great but I've forgotten which one I used.


No recs but I totally get what you mean with gels. I haven't explored creamy stylers much myself but I want to do so. I remember people liking Oyin's Shine & Define back in the early natural hair forum days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I think I want to give gels a break. I have a theory that gels, because of their overall purpose and characteristics, make my hair seem dryer than it is. It makes my already coarse strands...more coarse. I've tried several different gels to be convinced it's not a specific gel, but just what the gel is meant to do that makes my hair feel this way.
> 
> I'm going to try and find some sort of creamy styler. They give me less hold and definition, but they give me softness (if I find the right one).
> 
> With gels, I don't like to leave my hair out because it just gets big and dry. At least with a creamy styler, I'll have soft buns and ponytails.
> 
> Layering a creamy styler under a gel doesn't work because my low-po hair doesn't want to absorb all of it.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I've used one of the Camille Rose creamy stylers in the past and it actually worked great but I've forgotten which one I used.



CR whipped aloe gel. Gel is in the title but I consider it a cream. 
I just tried Eden bodyworks curl jam to do a twist out that I think will be good for a wash and go based on how my hair looked when I was raking it in.


----------



## LavenderMint

Just playing around with a photo app I already have. These are just two pics from my imgur album but only the first one is resized through the app. I just don’t get it. 

This is my hair during wng process
 

And after, dried


----------



## water_n_oil

LavenderMint said:


> Just playing around with a photo app I already have. These are just two pics from my imgur album but only the first one is resized through the app. I just don’t get it.
> 
> This is my hair during wng process
> View attachment 451469
> 
> And after, dried
> View attachment 451471


I love your curl pattern!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

My new product arrived today!

I washed with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, next detangled w/ Nature's Gate Pomegranate & Sunflower Conditioner. I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.  

Sectioned my hair into 6s. 

I smoothed onto each section Adwoa Beauty's Baomint Leave In Conditioning Styler. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

water_n_oil said:


> I love your curl pattern!


Thank you! Posting those made me want to do it again soon.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

oneastrocurlie said:


> CR whipped aloe gel. Gel is in the title but I consider it a cream.
> I just tried Eden bodyworks curl jam to do a twist out that I think will be good for a wash and go based on how my hair looked when I was raking it in.



Part of me is thinking that the CR whipped aloe gel is the one that I mentioned trying in the past. I will try to pick some up soon. Thanks for the recs!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I co-washed with Nature's Gate Pomegranate & Sunflower conditioner (it has slip & a good detangler).  I didn't dampen my hair this time because I wanted to test something.

I noticed that my front roots seem to be a lower porosity than the rest of my hair. Only because products don't seem to readily absorb... idk  or something? 

So on soaking wet hair, I sectioned my hair and smoothed Adwoa Beauty's Leave In Conditioning Styler onto each section. It seems to have less of a difficulty absorbing this (on that one area).

I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> I co-washed with Nature's Gate Pomegranate & Sunflower conditioner (it has slip & a good detangler).  I didn't dampen my hair this time because I wanted to test something.
> 
> I noticed that my front roots seem to be a lower porosity than the rest of my hair. Only because products don't seem to readily absorb... idk  or something?
> 
> So on soaking wet hair, I sectioned my hair and smoothed Adwoa Beauty's Leave In Conditioning Styler onto each section. It seems to have less of a difficulty absorbing this (on that one area).
> 
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.




Well that product is certainly a day 1 (only) wash n go. I'll have to revisit it underneath a stronger styler some other time...

Yesterday, I received some new products all from Nature's Little Secret.

I clarified my hair with the Vanilla Bean shampoo (it's like a gentle clarifying shampoo). Next I used the Rose Hydrating Conditioner (to detangle and re-moisturize my hair). I rinsed w/ cool water. 

I sectioned my hair into 6s. Then smoothed the Irish Moss Styling Cream onto each section.
I'm currently air-dry my hair.

Hopefully this Irish Moss cream can last more than one day.


----------



## uofmpanther

I tried la looks sport from the dollar store with my as I am long & luxe leave-in. There was no hold. My hair looked terrible, even after I put it up.

I have two gels left in my stash to try - World of Curls and Long Aid Curl Activator. 

After I use up my gel stash, I think. I'm just going to stick to EcoStyler Olive Oil and UFD Curly Magic as my gels and make a list of what works best with them.


----------



## metro_qt

I'm having my best run of wash n go's ever... and my last combo is my best... I'm going to stick with this for a while...
(I just have one last combo I want to try, once I purchase it- the Uncle Funky's Daughter gel)

Other than that, I do a 2 product wash n go... this time I used Kinky Curly Custard on my roots and tips, I brush that through with my denman,
then I cover the whole section in wetline xtreme gel, and denman again or finger coil the stubborn curls.

My curls, are now on day 4, soft ringlets and curls all over my head. Shrinkage, yes. but it's growing...

My hair is officially 2 years old! (as of Sept 15th)
You can't tell, but it's bra strap in back and Apl on the sides, so I know that the consistent washing and taking care of my hair through wash n go's have been helping.

Here are pics:
(Note: the first 2 pics are the most recent wash n go from this week, the last 3 pics are from my wash n go in mid august, where I said in this thread that I had perfected my denman brush technique for my wash n go's. -I had no way of uploading then-)


----------



## Shadow_Lace

metro_qt said:


> I'm having my best run of wash n go's ever... and my last combo is my best... I'm going to stick with this for a while...
> (I just have one last combo I want to try, once I purchase it- the Uncle Funky's Daughter gel)
> 
> Other than that, I do a 2 product wash n go... this time I used Kinky Curly Custard on my roots and tips, I brush that through with my denman,
> then I cover the whole section in wetline xtreme gel, and denman again or finger coil the stubborn curls.
> 
> My curls, are now on day 4, soft ringlets and curls all over my head. Shrinkage, yes. but it's growing...
> 
> My hair is officially 2 years old! (as of Sept 15th)
> You can't tell, but it's bra strap in back, so I know that the consistent washing and taking care of my hair through wash n go's have been helping.
> 
> Here are pics:
> 
> View attachment 451609 View attachment 451611



Your hair looks so pretty! 

Congrats on your 2 yrs & finding a method that works for you!


----------



## metro_qt

Shadow_Lace said:


> Your hair looks so pretty!
> 
> Congrats on your 2 yrs & finding a method that works for you!


Thank you thank you thank you! It's definitely been a journey! Here's to the next 2 years and more!


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> I'm having my best run of wash n go's ever... and my last combo is my best... I'm going to stick with this for a while...
> (I just have one last combo I want to try, once I purchase it- the Uncle Funky's Daughter gel)
> 
> Other than that, I do a 2 product wash n go... this time I used Kinky Curly Custard on my roots and tips, I brush that through with my denman,
> then I cover the whole section in wetline xtreme gel, and denman again or finger coil the stubborn curls.
> 
> My curls, are now on day 4, soft ringlets and curls all over my head. Shrinkage, yes. but it's growing...
> 
> My hair is officially 2 years old! (as of Sept 15th)
> You can't tell, but it's bra strap in back and Apl on the sides, so I know that the consistent washing and taking care of my hair through wash n go's have been helping



Congrats!  Your hair looks great!
I’m curious about your routine- why do you add wetline on top of the KCCC?

I’ve been thinking about Uncle Funky as well. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> I'm having my best run of wash n go's ever... and my last combo is my best... I'm going to stick with this for a while...
> (I just have one last combo I want to try, once I purchase it- the Uncle Funky's Daughter gel)
> 
> Other than that, I do a 2 product wash n go... this time I used Kinky Curly Custard on my roots and tips, I brush that through with my denman,
> then I cover the whole section in wetline xtreme gel, and denman again or finger coil the stubborn curls.
> 
> My curls, are now on day 4, soft ringlets and curls all over my head. Shrinkage, yes. but it's growing...
> 
> My hair is officially 2 years old! (as of Sept 15th)
> You can't tell, but it's bra strap in back and Apl on the sides, so I know that the consistent washing and taking care of my hair through wash n go's have been helping.
> 
> Here are pics:
> (Note: the first 2 pics are the most recent wash n go from this week, the last 3 pics are from my wash n go in mid august, where I said in this thread that I had perfected my denman brush technique for my wash n go's. -I had no way of uploading then-)
> 
> View attachment 451609 View attachment 451611



Looks awesome. Love your hair shape.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats!  Your hair looks great!
> I’m curious about your routine- why do you add wetline on top of the KCCC?
> 
> I’ve been thinking about Uncle Funky as well. Let us know how you like it.


Thank you!!!
I add wetline on top of everything, lol.
It's the gel that's given my hair the best results this summer.
So I've layered it under every product I own to see what works best for me.

This time though, I couldn't find my mane choice 24k gel, so I used the first thing I saw....Kccc.... if it wasn't that, I would have used my texture ID gel cream (one of my other favorites).


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Looks awesome. Love your hair shape.


Thank you!
That's my grown out devacut from last year... I keep saying I should go back and get it restyled, but... it's kept its mushroom shape well...so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I just co-washed w/ Aussie Smooth conditioner and detangled my hair with it.

I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.

I made 6 sections. I smoothed on CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, followed by Aloe/Green Wetline onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.  

It's too hot today! I wanted a quick routine, & I was able to do it early enough to avoid most of the rapidly rising temps.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

In the summertime that’s what I usually do. Xtreme wet line goes over everything. @metro_qt


----------



## metro_qt

shawnyblazes said:


> In the summertime that’s what I usually do. Xtreme wet line goes over everything. @metro_qt


Wetline for the win!!!
Wait... what do you mean summertime... I've only started using this in warm weather... 
Will wetline act differently in the winter? @shawnyblazes ?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The Doux Mousse and UFD Curly Magic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

metro_qt said:


> Wetline for the win!!!
> Wait... what do you mean summertime... I've only started using this in warm weather...
> Will wetline act differently in the winter? @shawnyblazes ?


 The glycerin in it doesn’t work for me in NJ during colder weather @metro_qt


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie 
Your color is amazing!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie
> Your color is amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

2nd day of Autumn & it's hot!

So, I clarified w/ HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c. It's a detangler, rinse-out and deep conditioner in 1. 

I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist. 6 sections...

I smoothed CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe (green) gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther

Uncle Funky's Daughter used to be one of my favorite gels for wash n gos but it isn't working anymore


----------



## GettingKinky

uofmpanther said:


> Uncle Funky's Daughter used to be one of my favorite gels for wash n gos but it isn't working anymore



What’s it doing?


----------



## uofmpanther

GettingKinky said:


> What’s it doing?


My hair is extra frizzy and dry. I thought it needed a deep condition but I tried that and it didn't solve the issue. I think it may either be the leave-in or the weather. I'm using As I Am Long and Luxe leave-in. Maybe I need something heavier. Pura body worked well but I have no more of that. Maybe I'll try Camille Rose butter.


----------



## GettingKinky

uofmpanther said:


> My hair is extra frizzy and dry. I thought it needed a deep condition but I tried that and it didn't solve the issue. I think it may either be the leave-in or the weather. I'm using As I Am Long and Luxe leave-in. Maybe I need something heavier. Pura body worked well but I have no more of that. Maybe I'll try Camille Rose butter.



Have you clarified recently? That always helps me when my hair starts acting up.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> The Doux Mousse and UFD Curly Magic
> 
> View attachment 451645


SO Pretttttttttty!
I wanna try this combo...just waiting for a sale on UFD


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> SO Pretttttttttty!
> I wanna try this combo...just waiting for a sale on UFD



Thank you! Keep an eye out for Target cartwheel hair care deals. That'll probably happen sooner than a UFD sale. Plus UFD shipping costs are silly.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I received some new products, yesterday. All from The Mane Choice

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, and conditioned/detangled with the Ancient Egyptian Conditioner.

I separated my hair into 4 sections, 2 twists on each side, after detangling my hair. 1st rinse 1 twist, then unravel it to thoroughly rinse my hair. I then re-twist,  roll the twist into Bantu knot, and repeat on the other side.
I find this method is easier for sectioning my hair.

I dampened my hair with my Turbie Twist.

I smoothed Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil

Since I used gel for my most recent braidout, I applied it as if doing a wng before braiding. I liked the way the curls held up.


----------



## uofmpanther

GettingKinky said:


> Have you clarified recently? That always helps me when my hair starts acting up.



I'll try that this weekend.  Thank you!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist shampoo, next used Bleu Luna Conditiong Butter as my d/c. 
I detangled, and sectioned my hair with it. 

I used Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream, smoothing onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I decided to use this again during cooler weather to see if it's still moisturizing.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm trying out CurlMix just to see if it can work for my hair.

Work... yeah, it's not for those in a hurry.

So I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. While using Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c, I detangled and sectioned my hair into 6 twists. Rinsed with cool water.

After unraveling the twists, I smoothed on the CurlMix Avocado Moisturizer (Watermelon Scent) onto to each section and put them into 6 separate Bantu knots.

(1 at a time, on soaking wet hair, after unraveling the Bantu knot).... I added an extra pump of the Moisturizer, before smoothing on the CurlMix Flaxseed Gel (Watermelon) onto each section. I air-dried for about 5-10 minutes. Diffused for about 45 minutes. Now I'm currently air-drying the rest of my hair.

Hopefully this turns out well.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> I'm trying out CurlMix just to see if it can work for my hair.
> 
> Work... yeah, it's not for those in a hurry.
> 
> So I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. While using Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c, I detangled and sectioned my hair into 6 twists. Rinsed with cool water.
> 
> After unraveling the twists, I smoothed on the CurlMix Avocado Moisturizer (Watermelon Scent) onto to each section and put them into 6 separate Bantu knots.
> 
> (1 at a time, on soaking wet hair, after unraveling the Bantu knot).... I added an extra pump of the Moisturizer, before smoothing on the CurlMix Flaxseed Gel (Watermelon) onto each section. I air-dried for about 5-10 minutes. Diffused for about 45 minutes. Now I'm currently air-drying the rest of my hair.
> 
> Hopefully this turns out well.



Why do you say that’s it’s not for those in a hurry?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you say that’s it’s not for those in a hurry?



Only because of the recommended steps. I followed the instructions on the back. It's not what I'm used to... I usually split my hair down the middle for everything during the wash. I only really started sectioning after detangling, just recently.

But that's like 4 sections... I had to make six sections, and thoroughly detangle each one. Apply the leave-in/moisturizer in the shower. Use a diffuser, which I do have but rarely use (because I'm impatient). I still went with my regular nighttime routine. 

I guess, I'm more used to taking the easy way out, or w/e is the quickest. 

Maybe these steps might be easier for some or most?

But, it just wouldn't work for me if I was in a hurry. During those times, I either co-wash or water-rinse... then just smooth on a styler and go.  

Yes, I go out with damp-soaking wet hair. It's usually warm-hot over here, with the rarer cool-cold weather.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace I go out with wet hair too! I bought a really nice blow dryer and diffuser, but I’m too lazy to use it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m not a fan of my day 1 hair. The gel cast makes me look like I have a Jheri curl. Day 2-3 are so much better.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I’m not a fan of my day 1 hair. The gel cast makes me look like I have a Jheri curl. Day 2-3 are so much better.


That's one reason I like washing mid-afternoon or evening. Day 1 is basically overnight. That jheri curl look when you use a good amount of gel ain't the move. You can also pick your roots to give it more volume on the first day.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> That's one reason I like washing mid-afternoon or evening. Day 1 is basically overnight. That jheri curl look when you use a good amount of gel ain't the move. You can also pick your roots to give it more volume on the first day.



If I ever get to the point where my hair lasts a week I’ll move my wash day to Sunday and then I won’t mind day 1 so much. 
Or maybe I’ll switch from gel to a curl custard. I get good day 1 hair then, but it barely lasts 2 days before it turns to complete frizz.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally I found a leave-in to go w/ an old fav styler!

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian shampoo. Next, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on As I Am Long & Luxe GroYogurt, followed by As I Am Curling Jelly onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I've recently discovered that finger combing doesn't help my hair in the sense that it doesn't smooth out my strands which causes frizz and poofiness. I've started using a shower comb to make sure my hair is detangled and smooth. Because of this, I'm wondering if I could get definition using some sort of brush or comb after I've applied stylers. In the past, brushes define my ends but not my roots; I don't know if it's a technique or tool issue. It could also be an issue of needing to use a strong hold styler (but then there's the issue of getting the tool to actually run through my hair with a strong hold styling product).

Does anyone else use a tool to define their hair after they've applied a styler?

Every once in a while, I just get really frustrated due to not understanding why I just can't get my hair to do anything except poof.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I've recently discovered that finger combing doesn't help my hair in the sense that it doesn't smooth out my strands which causes frizz and poofiness. I've started using a shower comb to make sure my hair is detangled and smooth. Because of this, I'm wondering if I could get definition using some sort of brush or comb after I've applied stylers. In the past, brushes define my ends but not my roots; I don't know if it's a technique or tool issue. It could also be an issue of needing to use a strong hold styler (but then there's the issue of getting the tool to actually run through my hair with a strong hold styling product).
> 
> Does anyone else use a tool to define their hair after they've applied a styler?
> 
> Every once in a while, I just get really frustrated due to not understanding why I just can't get my hair to do anything except poof.



One time I tried using a fine tooth comb after applying my stylers. I remember not liking the result, but I don’t remember why. 

Is your hair REALLY wet when you apply your stylers?  And do you make sure that all your strands have styled on them?  These 2 things made a big difference for me.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> One time I tried using a fine tooth comb after applying my stylers. I remember not liking the result, but I don’t remember why.
> 
> Is your hair REALLY wet when you apply your stylers?  And do you make sure that all your strands have styled on them?  These 2 things made a big difference for me.



Honestly, I don't know if my hair is really wet. It's very frustrating because unless my hair is under running water, it doesn't seem very weighed down like there's water weighing it down. And because of that, once I start applying products, it doesn't feel like my hair is heavy with water and product, it just feels like it's got product on it. But also, if I start applying products in the shower straight after coming out from under running water, I feel like products slip off of my hair back into my hands and then also it just starts to foam up.

I know you are having success with squish to condish, but I honestly cannot figure out how to do this method. I apply lots of conditioner to hair straight out from under running water, and when I squish I just feel everything leaving my hair with none of the weight.

Around last week, I did this mini-experiment where I applied gel to relatively dry hair (sort of damp but hair that had dried some over night after a night cowash). And the curls that resulted last longer throughout the day than when I apply gel right after a shower.

And then also, when I apply gel to wet hair, I get these tiny balls/clots throughout my hair that are hard to make go away.
And then ALSO ALSO, it could be that the gels I do use just aren't the ones for my hair.
AND THEN ALSO ALSO ALSO, I like the softness that comes with a cream/butter, but I want the hold and definition of say the Wetline Extreme Gel. But the last time I tried to do a cream under a gel, I had the tiny balls issue. 

There are so many variables that I can't figure anything out.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Honestly, I don't know if my hair is really wet. It's very frustrating because unless my hair is under running water, it doesn't seem very weighed down like there's water weighing it down. And because of that, once I start applying products, it doesn't feel like my hair is heavy with water and product, it just feels like it's got product on it. But also, if I start applying products in the shower straight after coming out from under running water, I feel like products slip off of my hair back into my hands and then also it just starts to foam up.
> 
> I know you are having success with squish to condish, but I honestly cannot figure out how to do this method. I apply lots of conditioner to hair straight out from under running water, and when I squish I just feel everything leaving my hair with none of the weight.
> 
> Around last week, I did this mini-experiment where I applied gel to relatively dry hair (sort of damp but hair that had dried some over night after a night cowash). And the curls that resulted last longer throughout the day than when I apply gel right after a shower.
> 
> And then also, when I apply gel to wet hair, I get these tiny balls/clots throughout my hair that are hard to make go away.
> And then ALSO ALSO, it could be that the gels I do use just aren't the ones for my hair.
> AND THEN ALSO ALSO ALSO, I like the softness that comes with a cream/butter, but I want the hold and definition of say the Wetline Extreme Gel. But the last time I tried to do a cream under a gel, I had the tiny balls issue.
> 
> There are so many variables that I can't figure anything out.



have you clarified recently?  Maybe you have build up on your hair that is preventing it from absorbing water.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> have you clarified recently?  Maybe you have build up on your hair that is preventing it from absorbing water.


I shampooed on Monday, before that I shampooed about a week ago. This is an issue that I've had with my hair for a very long time.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I shampooed on Monday, before that I shampooed about a week ago. This is an issue that I've had with my hair for a very long time.



Do you know if your shampoo is strong enough to remove the build up?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> Do you know if your shampoo is strong enough to remove the build up?



It's the Suave Everlasting Sunshine shampoo. It's not marketed as a clarifying shampoo. Maybe I should get another one.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> It's the Suave Everlasting Sunshine shampoo. It's not marketed as a clarifying shampoo. Maybe I should get another one.


 I really like the kinky curly come clean shampoo. It’s not marketed as clarifying, but it’s pretty strong and removes a lot of build up.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> I really like the kinky curly come clean shampoo. It’s not marketed as clarifying, but it’s pretty strong and removes a lot of build up.



I will go ahead and order some of that now.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I will go ahead and order some of that now.



squish to condish started working better for me when I started shampooing every time I did my hair and the results were better with the kinky curly shampoo v SM shampoo.


----------



## waff

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I've recently discovered that finger combing doesn't help my hair in the sense that it doesn't smooth out my strands which causes frizz and poofiness. I've started using a shower comb to make sure my hair is detangled and smooth. Because of this, I'm wondering if I could get definition using some sort of brush or comb after I've applied stylers. In the past, brushes define my ends but not my roots; I don't know if it's a technique or tool issue. It could also be an issue of needing to use a strong hold styler (but then there's the issue of getting the tool to actually run through my hair with a strong hold styling product).
> 
> Does anyone else use a tool to define their hair after they've applied a styler?
> 
> Every once in a while, I just get really frustrated due to not understanding why I just can't get my hair to do anything except poof.


The denman brush is a must for me to smooth my hair during styling. The denman is boss when it comes to smoothing and removing frizz and poofy roots. Inside the shower I use a tangle teezer to detangle which also helps with removing frizz. The denman can also be used to create ringlets in the ends. Recently I added a shampoo brush to my styling tools and it has made a great difference in clumping and cutting down on frizz.
I use the denman to smooth the product in the hair shaft (this is what removes frizz), and the shampoo brush to separate the curls.

This is my hair without the denman:
 

This is with using the denman:
1st day
 
2nd day
 

my heat damage is way more visible without the denman which is interesting.
These two videos are great to get an idea on how to use the denman to create ringlets in the ends:


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I really like the kinky curly come clean shampoo. It’s not marketed as clarifying, but it’s pretty strong and removes a lot of build up.


That's one of my favorite shampoos of all time.


----------



## GettingKinky

waff said:


> The denman brush is a must for me to smooth my hair during styling. The denman is boss when it comes to smoothing and removing frizz and poofy roots. Inside the shower I use a tangle teezer to detangle which also helps with removing frizz. The denman can also be used to create ringlets in the ends. Recently I added a shampoo brush to my styling tools and it has made a great difference in clumping and cutting down on frizz.
> I use the denman to smooth the product in the hair shaft (this is what removes frizz), and the shampoo brush to separate the curls.
> 
> This is my hair without the denman:
> View attachment 452135 View attachment 452137
> 
> This is with using the denman:
> 1st day
> View attachment 452143
> 2nd day
> View attachment 452139 View attachment 452141


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> The difference is huge!! You use the denman after you put the gel in your hair?
> I have the Felicia leatherwood brush. I use it to detangle when I have conditioner on my hair I’m going to try it after I add the kinky curly gel.


It really is an essential part of styling for me! I can change up my products but the denman always stays. It depends on the gel, some gels are very hard to use a brush on top of like KCCC. The brush does not slide through after I put in the KCCC, so what I do is that I smooth the section and do the twist method with the leave in, than I finish off using my hands with the gel. Some gels like Eco styler/garnier gels/Aussie gels work fine with the denman and I can still slide it comfortably. I would say as long as it doesn't feel like you ripping through the hair or you have to use any aggressive force, it should be okay.

What I have learned so far by using multiple brushes is that the denman's design is truly unique. The rubber cushion goes all the way to the sides of the brush, and the packed teeth makes it perfect to smooth the hair and create enough tension to reinforce the curl. I have a tangle teezer and even though it has packed teeth, it does not create the same effect because it doesn't apply enough tension like the denman.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Okay I just put in an order for a Denman brush. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Maguerite

LynnieB said:


> Wash day was yesterday.
> 
> AG Hair Balance shampoo, AG Hair Boost conditioner.
> UFD Curly Magic, Innersense I Create Volume.
> 30 minutes hooded dryer, diffused any damp spots at roots and bottom length.
> 
> I'm probably boring as heck LOL.


I’m guessing you follow I am black curls founder Aeiesha.  I love their advice.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, so this morning I clarified with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo.

I used TMC Peach Black Tea Conditioner as my d/c and combined it with TMC Heavenly Halo Conditioner as my r/o + detangler. The Peach Black Tea was way easier to distribute with this method.
Sectioned my hair into 6s.

This is the 1st time in years, that I've fully styled in the shower.

Taking 2 sections at a time... I smoothed on CurlMix Moisturizer, followed by CurlMix Flaxseed Gel onto each section.
After that, I scrunched my hair with a microfiber towel to soak up the excess product. Not diffusing this time.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Ok, so this morning I clarified with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo.
> 
> I used TMC Peach Black Tea Conditioner as my d/c and combined it with TMC Heavenly Halo Conditioner as my r/o + detangler. The Peach Black Tea was way easier to distribute with this method.
> Sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> This is the 1st time in years, that I've fully styled in the shower.
> 
> Taking 2 sections at a time... I smoothed on CurlMix Moisturizer, followed by CurlMix Flaxseed Gel onto each section.
> After that, I scrunched my hair with a microfiber towel to soak up the excess product. Not diffusing this time.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I’m curious to hear how you like the CurlMix. I’ve been eyeing it.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> I’m curious to hear how you like the CurlMix. I’ve been eyeing it.




The more I use it the easier it is to work with... if that makes any sense.
There's definitely a learning curve to it. I just had to a make a new adjustment to sectioning my hair.

I didn't diffuse this time to see if the results would be any different. So far, I like it.

They are both lightweight/runny products, so there's a bit of volume that my hair just lacks (naturally).
It's all organic ingredients. There's even a fragrance-free version for sensitive skin.

The Moisturizer is the leave-in, it has the most slip and a slightly stronger scent than the Flaxseed Gel.

I'm going to keep trying out different methods with this! I like how CurlMix offers a variety of products.

I suggest getting the Moisturizer and the Flaxseed Gel together. Only because I tried it without the moisturizer, and I didn't like the results.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, so going back to my tried and true, fav combo!

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist Shampoo, next used Silicon Mix Bambu as my detangler/protein treatment.
I used my new method of sectioning (in 6s) and styling while still in the shower.

Smoothed CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe/Green Gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

At 1st, I was skeptical about this heavier gel working similar to any lightweight gels...
Another learning curve, but I was gentle and patient.


----------



## water_n_oil

Did a water rinse yesterday mostly to massage my scalp. Only had a little sweet almond oil in my hair prior so I didn't feel the need to do a full wash yet (plus I just washed like 4 days ago). Doubled up on gel using The Mane Choice 24 Karat Gel and the Cheers GEL-ato. I applied sweet almond oil on top of each section after that. I thought I didn't like the outcome at first as the front is a little frizzier than I would have liked but my day 2 hair is nice. I don't think I'll keep using both gels (probably just the 24k one) as I like the cheaper, heavier gels.


----------



## natural in ATL

waff said:


> The denman brush is a must for me to smooth my hair during styling. The denman is boss when it comes to smoothing and removing frizz and poofy roots. Inside the shower I use a tangle teezer to detangle which also helps with removing frizz. The denman can also be used to create ringlets in the ends. Recently I added a shampoo brush to my styling tools and it has made a great difference in clumping and cutting down on frizz.
> I use the denman to smooth the product in the hair shaft (this is what removes frizz), and the shampoo brush to separate the curls.
> 
> This is my hair without the denman:
> View attachment 452135 View attachment 452137
> 
> This is with using the denman:
> 1st day
> View attachment 452143
> 2nd day
> View attachment 452139 View attachment 452141
> 
> my heat damage is way more visible without the denman which is interesting.
> These two videos are great to get an idea on how to use the denman to create ringlets in the ends:


Awesome results! I started using the Pattern brush (Tracee Ellis Ross) in the shower and I’m experiencing the same difference in my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been using my Felicia leatherwood brush to brush my hair after I apply my KCKT and both times I tried this I ended up with lots of areas without coverage. 

I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong. I’m going to skip that step next wash and see if it all goes back to normal.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

It's hot today! 

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. For my deep treatment/detangler, I used TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask. Sectioned my hair into 6s.
I wish I hadn't slept on this mask! The slip is great! And it's anti-shedding!

I smoothed on CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe/Green Gel. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m thinking of trying mousse. I’m debating between The Doux and AG cloud.
Cloud is $$
I’m not sure if I should use a leave-in first or just use mousse straight on my hair.
I’m hoping to avoid the day 1 wet/crunchy look.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I know I said I was giving up on gels but I lied!
I ordered the Uncle Funky's  Daughter Curly Magic gel when I ordered the Kinky Kurly Come Clean. And I think two other things I can't remember...
I also ordered a Denman brush the same day and it's already arrived. It does nothing so far, except cause my hair to poof out more lol. I think because I've just been using creams since I don't have gel, and that means no hold. I am hoping hoping hoping gel will give it the hold that the brush needs to clump my hair at the roots and mid-length. 

I am considering purchasing more Wetline Extreme Gel because I know it is tacky enough to clump my hair upon application. I'm just worried that means I won't be able to brush through. But if I add water after I add the gel and before I brush maybe....???it'll work?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I’m thinking of trying mousse. I’m debating between The Doux and AG cloud.
> Cloud is $$
> I’m not sure if I should use a leave-in first or just use mousse straight on my hair.
> I’m hoping to avoid the day 1 wet/crunchy look.



Mousse is a waste of time for me


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Mousse is a waste of time for me



what happens when you try mousse


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I know I said I was giving up on gels but I lied!
> I ordered the Uncle Funky's  Daughter Curly Magic gel when I ordered the Kinky Kurly Come Clean. And I think two other things I can't remember...
> I also ordered a Denman brush the same day and it's already arrived. It does nothing so far, except cause my hair to poof out more lol. I think because I've just been using creams since I don't have gel, and that means no hold. I am hoping hoping hoping gel will give it the hold that the brush needs to clump my hair at the roots and mid-length.
> 
> I am considering purchasing more Wetline Extreme Gel because I know it is tacky enough to clump my hair upon application. I'm just worried that means I won't be able to brush through. But if I add water after I add the gel and before I brush maybe....???it'll work?



the brush is making my hair more poufy too. I’m going to try one more time and then I’m going to put that on hold. 
I’ve always liked Wetline, but I’m trying to stick to botanical products.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> what happens when you try mousse



 It doesnt hold my hair even on day one


----------



## Napp

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I know I said I was giving up on gels but I lied!
> I ordered the Uncle Funky's  Daughter Curly Magic gel when I ordered the Kinky Kurly Come Clean. And I think two other things I can't remember...
> I also ordered a Denman brush the same day and it's already arrived. It does nothing so far, except cause my hair to poof out more lol. I think because I've just been using creams since I don't have gel, and that means no hold. I am hoping hoping hoping gel will give it the hold that the brush needs to clump my hair at the roots and mid-length.
> 
> I am considering purchasing more Wetline Extreme Gel because I know it is tacky enough to clump my hair upon application. I'm just worried that means I won't be able to brush through. But if I add water after I add the gel and before I brush maybe....???it'll work?



Denman brush works with thick gels imo


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> It doesnt hold my hair even on day one


 Which mousse did your try?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m thinking of trying mousse. I’m debating between The Doux and AG cloud.
> Cloud is $$
> I’m not sure if I should use a leave-in first or just use mousse straight on my hair.
> I’m hoping to avoid the day 1 wet/crunchy look.



FYI: The Doux is 20% off at target. Ulta has a 20% off prestige coupon out.

I used a leave in and just the doux prior to my last hair appointment. I was kind of surprised of how mostly defined my hair was considering I only used a leave in and mousse.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> FYI: The Doux is 20% off at target. Ulta has a 20% off prestige coupon out.
> 
> I used a leave in and just the doux prior to my last hair appointment. I was kind of surprised of how mostly defined my hair was considering I only used a leave in and mousse.



I think I’ll give the doux a try. I’ll do my trial on a weekend so if it fails it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Napp said:


> Denman brush works with thick gels imo




Okay great! I'm actually more worried because it's my hair that can be too thick to work through, but if I try small enough sections....


----------



## GettingKinky

This morning I used my Felicia leatherwood brush again after I applied my KCKT, but this time I brushed in smaller sections and my hair doesn’t seem to be poufing, and it has tons of movement. 
I really like how my hair turned out, except for the wet look of the custard. But tomorrow after the gel cast breaks it should be really good.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

@GettingKinky 

When you do squish to condish, are you doing the bowl method?

I’m thinking of giving the bowl method a try...


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, followed by TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask. Sectioned into 6s.

I smoothed on Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In, & Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I wanted to see if the Banana Leave-In will make a difference in application and hold of the Irish Moss.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> When you do squish to condish, are you doing the bowl method?
> 
> I’m thinking of giving the bowl method a try...



I haven’t tried the bowl method. I just cup some water in my hands and add that to my hair. It’s not very much water. Just enough to get that squishing sound.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need a haircut. But every time I look at pictures all the styles I like are of women with looser curls than mine.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm experimenting with a conditioner majority wash n go.

I vaguely remember doing something like this last year, but I forgot why I stopped..?

I co-washed/detangled with Aussie Smooth Conditioner, sectioned into 6s. Then rinsed the majority out. I smoothed on some more of the Aussie Smooth. Then I put my hair up with a clip. 

After it was mostly damp, I took out the clip, and used Safflower Oil as a sealant. 
I added more of the Aussie Smooth as a styler.
I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go.

I think the key component was using a plastic cap at night to keep in the moisture. 
I'm only doing this now because the air is dry today.  If this method works I may revisit.


----------



## metro_qt

waff said:


> It really is an essential part of styling for me! I can change up my products but the denman always stays. It depends on the gel, some gels are very hard to use a brush on top of like KCCC. The brush does not slide through after I put in the KCCC, so what I do is that I smooth the section and do the twist method with the leave in, than I finish off using my hands with the gel. Some gels like Eco styler/garnier gels/Aussie gels work fine with the denman and I can still slide it comfortably. I would say as long as it doesn't feel like you ripping through the hair or you have to use any aggressive force, it should be okay.
> 
> What I have learned so far by using multiple brushes is that the denman's design is truly unique. The rubber cushion goes all the way to the sides of the brush, and the packed teeth makes it perfect to smooth the hair and create enough tension to reinforce the curl. I have a tangle teezer and even though it has packed teeth, it does not create the same effect because it doesn't apply enough tension like the denman.


It's  funny that you say this, because I posted about my denman results and success in August,  and never looked back. The best part of my technique now includes Kccc first, to moisten and loosen up my hair, and then I use the denman, and smooth on wetline extreme gel.

I decided after this wash n go, that I have both my favorite product and technique down pat, and I'm going to stick with this style of wash n go for a while (until it stops working for me)


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> FYI: The Doux is 20% off at target. Ulta has a 20% off prestige coupon out.
> 
> I used a leave in and just the doux prior to my last hair appointment. I was kind of surprised of how mostly defined my hair was considering I only used a leave in and mousse.



none of the Targets near me have it. :-(
I guess I’ll order it from amazon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> none of the Targets near me have it. :-(
> I guess I’ll order it from amazon.



Are you a red card member? Shipping is free and you get an extra 5% off everything.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> I need a haircut. But every time I look at pictures all the styles I like are of women with looser curls than mine.


Same. I’ve been toying with the idea of another haircut but I don’t see any styles I like... or cuts with tighter curls, for that matter. 
I want to see nice, short/med length, type 4wng haircuts but those pictures don’t really seem to exist


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> I'm experimenting with a conditioner majority wash n go.
> 
> I vaguely remember doing something like this last year, but I forgot why I stopped..?
> 
> I co-washed/detangled with Aussie Smooth Conditioner, sectioned into 6s. Then rinsed the majority out. I smoothed on some more of the Aussie Smooth. Then I put my hair up with a clip.
> 
> After it was mostly damp, I took out the clip, and used Safflower Oil as a sealant.
> I added more of the Aussie Smooth as a styler.
> I'm currently air-drying for a wash n go.
> 
> I think the key component was using a plastic cap at night to keep in the moisture.
> I'm only doing this now because the air is dry today.  If this method works I may revisit.




Ok so any longer than 2 days would equal scalp irritation. 

But on the + side I was able to just water rinse, detangle & section (into 6s) with ease.

I smoothed on The Doux Mousse Def onto each section, I pinned it up with a clip until damp-dry. 
Then I removed the clip. 

I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I used my Felicia leatherwood brush on one small section of my crown after I applied KCKT and KCCC. It was easy to brush and that section looks really smooth - and usually that part is pretty frizzy. Next wash I’m going to do that all over my head.


----------



## GettingKinky

Have any of you tried Deva curl supercream?  What do you think of it?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Have any of you tried Deva curl supercream?  What do you think of it?



I have a sample of the SuperCream, but I have yet to try it. I'm wary of my skin's reaction to the Coconut Oil.

I may try it after my next wash/co-wash. It's been ridiculously hot for late October.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So for late this morning/early afternoon...

I co-washed/detangled with VO5 Kiwi Lime Conditioner. Sectioned into 6s.

On soaking wet hair, I smoothed on Eco Style Gold onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I tried Taliah Waajid's Green apple and aloe Hold Me Down Gelle on my last wash and go and I really like it. Smooth application, great definition, strong hold, and no flakes. I might actually like it better then my Wetline, but it costs almost 4x as much and I can't get it locally. It also comes in a 12oz container, while Wetline is 35oz.

I think I will still buy it but I won't use it for every wash. 

I wore my hair in braids for almost 2 months and now my hair is very dry. I haven't had any issues with moisture in 2 or 3 years so I'm kind of bummed about that. Back to weekly DCs until my hair starts to feel better.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got a denman  brush today. I can’t wait to try it out next time I wash.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> Have any of you tried Deva curl supercream?  What do you think of it?


I’ve used it in the past but was not impressed. It provided a much softer hold than I like because a soft hold equals frizz for my wash and go. To be fair, I’m a huge fan of the old formula WetLine, never had moisture issues with it & don’t mind the crunch. My hair/scalp/skin also don’t like coconut oil very much so I had to work had to get complete application with minimal scalp touching & wore my hair off my forehead/neck. If I had to use it again, I’d try the super cream for a twist out updo.


----------



## GettingKinky

The shape of my hair is getting too round for my liking. I want to get a more blunt/angled cut, but I hate to lose that much hair. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## GettingKinky

The denman didn’t really do anything for me. Maybe I need more practice.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, so this heat wave isn't letting up for us over here!

I co-washed with VO5 Kiwi Lime (on left side) + Strawberries & Cream (on right side) Conditioners, detangled and sectioned into 6s.

I smoothed As I Am GroYogurt onto each soaking wet section. Once my hair was somewhat damp, I smoothed on Carol's Daughter's Coco Creme Coil Enhancing Moisture Butter onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Another reason: I chose the Coco Creme, is to see how much coconut oil (blended into the ingredient list) I can handle without skin irritation. I still haven't narrowed down when it started... My skin was ok with coconut oil as long as it was in a product, not stand alone.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> The denman didn’t really do anything for me. Maybe I need more practice.



How did you use the denman brush? 

Starting at the ends? Mid-shaft? The roots?

Did you rotate the denman in the direction you want your hair to curl? (I got that tip, from youtubers)


I'm asking because I'm curious about the denman as well.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> How did you use the denman brush?
> 
> Starting at the ends? Mid-shaft? The roots?
> 
> Did you rotate the denman in the direction you want your hair to curl? (I got that tip, from youtubers)
> 
> 
> I'm asking because I'm curious about the denman as well.



I started as high up as I could get it. I tried to rotate the brush because I wanted the orange part of the brush to smooth my hair, but my hair doesn’t look any smoother than normal. 

I’m getting a haircut/trim next week. Maybe I’ll try again then and see it it’s easier when my hair is less tangly.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 2 hair was a disaster after using the denman. I pineapple’d as usual and this morning my hair was all stretched out and wouldn’t spring back into place. I had to wear a pony/puff. I’m not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> The denman didn’t really do anything for me. Maybe I need more practice.



Me and that brush never got along.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> Me and that brush never got along.


Ditto.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another combo for Wetline!

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, then used VO5 Strawberries & Cream as my detangler + r/o. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed Garnier Fructis 1 Min Mask Damage Repair (Papaya Extract), followed by Wetline Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I recently found this in stash and I forgot it could be used as a leave-in...


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> The denman didn’t really do anything for me. Maybe I need more practice.



I'm actually dedicating this week to figuring this brush out!
Last night, I was trying it and being patient, and like...some of my curls boinged into oblivion....like the clumps !!!! And some of my hair was like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What I was noticing was the way in which I held the brush influenced the result of the curls. So for example, at the nape of my hair, I got major clumping action when I put the brush behind my hair and brushed forward towards my face. And I mean root to ends clumps/definition. But doing that same method on different areas of my hair caused my hair to just poof with no definition. I was trying to watch myself in the mirror to catch and see how I was holding the brush and what I was doing with my wrist at all times. I think my left side came out better, but I'm thinking it's because I'm left handed and so there's an easy translation of me watching myself in the mirror and knowing what I'm doing with my left hand on the left side, whereas when I do the right side, I'm still using my left hand but I'm getting confused with what I'm doing when looking in the mirror (on several levels, I hope that makes sense).

It also helped when I took hair in small thick clumps (rather than like thin, flat pieces) but still I had to be aware of how much hair I was brushing per section. 

Also, I discovered that my hair does nothing when wet; it's like my strands are just super resistant to being manipulated to curl when they're wet. Initially, I was running the brush through damp hair that was coated in gel rather than hair that had been sprayed down by water with gel on top. And then at one point, I remember taking a previously clumped curl via the brush and rewetting it to see if I would get more definition if I wet and then gel'ed and then brushed. And I had less definition, like my hair just poofed and I effectively ruined the curl that I had managed to get clumped on just the damp gel'ed hair.

I'm currently using Eco Style Olive Oil. I also have the Uncle Funky's Curly Magic and I feel like it works better on less wet, more damp hair, especially because it's already liquidy/slimy which makes my hair more wet, which as I mentioned above makes it harder for me to actually create definition. The more wet my hair is, it seems, the less effective styling products seem to be.


----------



## GettingKinky

@CurlyWhoCrux thanks for the detailed information. Maybe I need to set aside a Saturday to try when I’m not rushed on my way to work.


----------



## metro_qt

Last week's hair situation.
Day 10 of a wash n go.

Having some major dryness issues this week... I keep doing olaplaex treatments every time I wash, and it keeps jacking up my hair.
We shall see. (currently deep conditioning)


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux thanks for the detailed information. Maybe I need to set aside a Saturday to try when I’m not rushed on my way to work.



Okay sorry I didn't mean for this to sound like a how-to, I was just initially commenting on denman brush solidarity, and then I started reflecting on my results so far.


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> Last week's hair situation.
> Day 10 of a wash n go.
> 
> Having some major dryness issues this week... I keep doing olaplaex treatments every time I wash, and it keeps jacking up my hair.
> We shall see. (currently deep conditioning)



10 days!! That’s amazing- your hair looks great. What do you do with your hair at night?  How do you refresh in the morning?


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Okay sorry I didn't mean for this to sound like a how-to, I was just initially commenting on denman brush solidarity, and then I started reflecting on my results so far.


Don’t apologize. I love all the details.


----------



## metro_qt

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Okay sorry I didn't mean for this to sound like a how-to, I was just initially commenting on denman brush solidarity, and then I started reflecting on my results so far.


I love the How-to and your discovery process... you sound exactly like me this summer, when I found out the Denman actually works for me.

Once you get the hang of it, it'll be your staple. 

I almost bought another one this weekend.... but had to stop myself...cuz that's just greed... lol


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> 10 days!! That’s amazing- your hair looks great. What do you do with your hair at night?  How do you refresh in the morning?


Piiiiiiiiine apple!

My hair is finally getting longer, and I figured out a proper pineapple stretch at night that works for me.

My curls don't move at night with this stretch, and my wng looked  better each day (people smiling at me and stopping me to talk about my hair...)...I didn't want to wash this wash n go out at all!

ETA.
In the morning I just use Shea Moisture' jbco leave in conditioner, shake and go....

It truly is a wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> Piiiiiiiiine apple!
> 
> My hair is finally getting longer, and I figured out a proper pineapple stretch at night that works for me.
> 
> My curls don't move at night with this stretch, and my wng looked  better each day (people smiling at me and stopping me to talk about my hair...)...I didn't want to wash this wash n go out at all!
> 
> ETA.
> In the morning I just use Shea Moisture' jbco leave in conditioner, shake and go....
> 
> It truly is a wash n go



you put the conditioner in a spray bottle with water?


----------



## water_n_oil

SM JBCO & safflower oil after a water rinse last night. I put my hair into a puff with Softee Perfect Edge Control. I forgot how good Shea Moisture leave-ins can be.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wash my hair 2x a week. Once with a very gentle shampoo and once with a stronger one. I usually get subpar result when I use the gentle shampoo because my hair never absorbs enough water.  But this week I got great results with my gentle shampoo. I’m not sure why. I definitely spent a lot of time getting my hair wet and making sure I shampoo’d very thoroughly. And I made sure that I squished my conditioner I very well- especially at my roots. Maybe that’s the difference....

even the frizzy part of my bangs is behaving. 
I guess I’ll see what happens next week.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Attempt 2 with the Denman brush. My thoughts, keeping in mind that for now, I'm trying to achieve as much root to ends definition as I can (not just definition on the ends)


I am basically convinced that my hair does nothing when wet in terms of curling and clumping. I could not even begin to explain to you why this is the case. It's almost as if the water that's contained in products is enough for me (at the styling stage and with the brush). 
I'm gonna go buy some Wetline to see if that works better than the Eco for hold.
I ran out of Eco halfway through doing my hair and I had the UF Curly Magic and it was just really slippery/watery and it didn't encourage my curls to stick together once a brush went through it. I ended up twisting my hair in those sections and then doing like a twist bantu just so that those areas (which are at my crown) will at least shrink up to the same length of the rest of my hair. With that being said, this area of my hair in general is just resistant to curling.


Basically I've recognized that there's at least three learning curves with this brush and with achieving clumped curls: 

The position of the brush/my hand when defining my curls. 
As a sub-curve, the hand in which I hold the brush - I tried using my right hand while doing my right side and that went slightly better than when I just was using my left hand for my entire head

How much hair I'm trying to brush at once - Sometimes it seems like having a good amount of hair is better and sometimes I need less hair. With less hair in the brush, sometimes it seems like I'm gonna get more clumping definition on the entire length of hair, not just the ends. But sometimes less hair just results in stringy frizz with no attempt at curls
How much product/water/gel is in my hair - So far, I've been doing my routine with a leave in conditioner, a curl defining cream, and then gel. Next time, I'll try skipping either the conditioner or the cream. I'm thinking the cream because the conditioner will keep my hair detangled and soft out of the shower. But I think having all three products keeps my hair too wet (re: first bullet point).

The shrinkage is definitely present in the areas where I was able to successfully curl a good amount of length. 
There's some body in the areas where the curls do get clumpy. 
I really think that achieving clumped curls is going to help with things like hair health/appearance, length retention, and maintaining hydration because the curls are gonna be compacted together keeping all of the moisture in, not tangling on themselves causing bad ends, and having a broader surface to reflect light off of so more shine too.
I am a daily cowasher, so it'll be interesting to see if by say next Tuesday, my hair has gotten better.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

This is my hair now as I’m air drying it. Keep in mind these are the more successful areas of my hair. But you can also still see some parts where the hair didn’t want to clump up so just frizz out instead.
I’m going to use these pics as reference and see what my hair is looking like next week with more practice, change in techniques, and a different gel.


----------



## Ivonnovi

What do I do with my hair tonight and in the morning?  

I tried the DevaCurl Curls-on-the-go kit products yesterday and air-dried overnight.  I woke up with a failed twist-out, morphed into a semi-fro that honestly wash shaped like this things wings: ; I then hopped in the shower for a quick rinse, used the cream and wound up looking like /JayZ.   

After dodging every mirror in the house I finally I put on some makeup and a headband.   I feel better about the fro now but Sheesh I didn't expect it to be this challenging to my ego.    

AGAIN: What do I do with my hair tonight and in the morning?   Will it fluff bigger on day 2?    I can't hide out inside another day.


----------



## LavenderMint

Is your hair high porosity? This is how my hi-po hair behaves. There is nothing I can put on it that will have any effect when it is wash day wet because there isn’t any room for products to absorb. Figuring out that my hair can only be damp (at most) was a big game changer for retaining moisture (which sounds like an oxymoron but it’s been working). Your hair might not be interested in clumping/curling when completely wet because it’s weighed down by the water it’s already absorbed...? The back of my head is like that especially, the rest just needs a suggestion of water to curl up 



CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Attempt 2 with the Denman brush. My thoughts, keeping in mind that for now, I'm trying to achieve as much root to ends definition as I can (not just definition on the ends)
> 
> 
> I am basically convinced that my hair does nothing when wet in terms of curling and clumping. I could not even begin to explain to you why this is the case. It's almost as if the water that's contained in products is enough for me (at the styling stage and with the brush).
> I'm gonna go buy some Wetline to see if that works better than the Eco for hold.
> I ran out of Eco halfway through doing my hair and I had the UF Curly Magic and it was just really slippery/watery and it didn't encourage my curls to stick together once a brush went through it. I ended up twisting my hair in those sections and then doing like a twist bantu just so that those areas (which are at my crown) will at least shrink up to the same length of the rest of my hair. With that being said, this area of my hair in general is just resistant to curling.
> 
> 
> Basically I've recognized that there's at least three learning curves with this brush and with achieving clumped curls:
> 
> The position of the brush/my hand when defining my curls.
> As a sub-curve, the hand in which I hold the brush - I tried using my right hand while doing my right side and that went slightly better than when I just was using my left hand for my entire head
> 
> How much hair I'm trying to brush at once - Sometimes it seems like having a good amount of hair is better and sometimes I need less hair. With less hair in the brush, sometimes it seems like I'm gonna get more clumping definition on the entire length of hair, not just the ends. But sometimes less hair just results in stringy frizz with no attempt at curls
> How much product/water/gel is in my hair - So far, I've been doing my routine with a leave in conditioner, a curl defining cream, and then gel. Next time, I'll try skipping either the conditioner or the cream. I'm thinking the cream because the conditioner will keep my hair detangled and soft out of the shower. But I think having all three products keeps my hair too wet (re: first bullet point).
> 
> The shrinkage is definitely present in the areas where I was able to successfully curl a good amount of length.
> There's some body in the areas where the curls do get clumpy.
> I really think that achieving clumped curls is going to help with things like hair health/appearance, length retention, and maintaining hydration because the curls are gonna be compacted together keeping all of the moisture in, not tangling on themselves causing bad ends, and having a broader surface to reflect light off of so more shine too.
> I am a daily cowasher, so it'll be interesting to see if by say next Tuesday, my hair has gotten better.


----------



## Ivonnovi

We all need more of this in our life:

This not only warmed my heart, It made me determine to learn to manage my unrestrained natural hair


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my second Deva cut yesterday and I’m loving it. When I got my first cut back in May it was the first time I got my hair cut in a style in YEARS and I wasn’t sure I liked it. And she used so many products in my hair and I hated the way it felt. 
This time she said my hair was in better shape so she used fewer products and I love the styling. I may switch from kinky curly styling products to Deva.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I got my second Deva cut yesterday and I’m loving it. When I got my first cut back in May it was the first time I got my hair cut in a style in YEARS and I wasn’t sure I liked it. And she used so many products in my hair and I hated the way it felt.
> This time she said my hair was in better shape so she used fewer products and I love the styling. I may switch from kinky curly styling products to Deva.



 Any pics? I want a hair cut. Ive grown out my previous cut


----------



## blazingbeauty

To all the type 4s who diffuse your wash n gos:

a. Why do you diffuse?
b. How long after you apply you products do you diffuse?

im thinking of incorporating diffusing before stretching with a blow dryer to reduce time, but I’ve seen videos of people saying you should wait a few hours to dry first.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

LavenderMint said:


> Is your hair high porosity? This is how my hi-po hair behaves. There is nothing I can put on it that will have any effect when it is wash day wet because there isn’t any room for products to absorb. Figuring out that my hair can only be damp (at most) was a big game changer for retaining moisture (which sounds like an oxymoron but it’s been working). Your hair might not be interested in clumping/curling when completely wet because it’s weighed down by the water it’s already absorbed...? The back of my head is like that especially, the rest just needs a suggestion of water to curl up



No I have really low porosity hair and I actually think it's because water sits on top of the strand and then products just slip off. So I have to learn to wait for things to absorb before I try to add more stuff.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Today as I was failing with the Denman brush again, I realized that I need to do some sort of protein treatment. I'm going to try to do a clay mask. What I notice with the brush is that some sections of hair will stay together to curl and some will frizz out, so I think they need more structure/protein.

Also, lately I've been having better success with cowashing because I've been doing some form of squish to condish where I periodically add water into my hair while cowashing/conditioning it. So today when I was doing my hair, I applied gel, and then went back and added water (rather than wetting my hair first and then adding gel) and that seems to work better. I almost take back my assumption that my hair doesn't like to be wet, it's that my hair needs to be wet in a certain order.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Any pics? I want a hair cut. Ive grown out my previous cut



I asked for this. My hair looks similar but not exactly the same.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I'm trying out a fluffier wash n go for All Hallows Eve 
(if this is a fail, I'll wash it again)

I co-washed with Garnier Fructis Sleek N Shine Conditioner (so much slip), detangled, and sectioned my hair into 6s.

I used TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, followed by Mixed Chicks Leave-In (as my styler) onto each section. I smoothed on a little Organic Safflower Oil to seal. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Today as I was failing with the Denman brush again, I realized that I need to do some sort of protein treatment. I'm going to try to do a clay mask. What I notice with the brush is that some sections of hair will stay together to curl and some will frizz out, so I think they need more structure/protein.
> 
> Also, lately I've been having better success with cowashing because I've been doing some form of squish to condish where I periodically add water into my hair while cowashing/conditioning it. So today when I was doing my hair, I applied gel, and then went back and added water (rather than wetting my hair first and then adding gel) and that seems to work better. I almost take back my assumption that my hair doesn't like to be wet, it's that my hair needs to be wet in a certain order.



that’s a good discovery.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been thinking about buying the DevaCurl B’leave-in, but I’m worried because  it has protein and I don’t know if I want to add protein to my hair that often. 
But I also have 2 unopened containers of KCCC  and one almost full container. That will last me a looooong time. I guess I can put the decision off for awhile.


----------



## GettingKinky

I want to try the dyson diffuser. If I could dry my hair in 15 minutes or less I think my day 1 hair woes would be over. But $400 is a lot of $$$$

mans I would need to be able to use it as soon as I finished applying my products. I don’t have time in the morning to wait for my hair to partially dry before I diffuse.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

blazingbeauty said:


> To all the type 4s who diffuse your wash n gos:
> 
> a. Why do you diffuse?
> b. How long after you apply you products do you diffuse?
> 
> im thinking of incorporating diffusing before stretching with a blow dryer to reduce time, but I’ve seen videos of people saying you should wait a few hours to dry first.



A. I style my hair soaking wet so I diffuse so I'm not walking around with wet hair and my hair needs to be 95% dry before I go to bed. I wash after work most times.

B. Immediately


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> you put the conditioner in a spray bottle with water?


No. The shea moisture is a creamy texture.
I just take a small handful and run it down the length on my hair to open it up...shake.... go.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> A. I style my hair soaking wet so I diffuse so I'm not walking around with wet hair and my hair needs to be 95% dry before I go to bed. I wash after work most times.
> 
> B. Immediately



Which diffuser do you use?  And how long does it take? Do you t-shirt dry before you diffuse?

I’m going to try diffusing again, but I’m dreading the learning curve. And dreading the time it takes.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist Shampoo, then used Garnier Whole Blends Ginger Recovery as my detangler and r/o.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I skipped a leave-in. I smoothed Xtreme Wetline Clear Gel onto each section. I use a little of the Eco Style Olive Oil all-over to help with some excess frizz. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Napp

i bought some new products. Looking forward to wash n going again. i hated the uncle funkys curl stimulator. i prefer thick creams and gels for my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> i bought some new products. Looking forward to wash n going again. i hated the uncle funkys curl stimulator. i prefer thick creams and gels for my hair.



What did you get?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Which diffuser do you use?  And how long does it take? Do you t-shirt dry before you diffuse?
> 
> I’m going to try diffusing again, but I’m dreading the learning curve. And dreading the time it takes.



On a regular wash day and it's at least a few hours before bed, I'll diffuse for about 10-15 minutes initially. Chill for a few hours and then if still damp before I lay down I'll do another 10 minutes. I blow dry on low(speed) - medium (heat). High speed if I'm in a rush and want it dry right now. 

No t-shirt drying. By the time I'm done adding my styler my hair isn't dripping anymore so I go straight from styling to diffusing. I only squeeze water out of my hair in between cleansing and adding my DC. I like to leave as much water in my hair as possible after rinsing my DC (learned that from the salon). 

I have this blow dryer: https://www.target.com/p/infinitipro-by-conair-orange-professional-hair-dryer/-/A-14921184


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> On a regular wash day and it's at least a few hours before bed, I'll diffuse for about 10-15 minutes initially. Chill for a few hours and then if still damp before I lay down I'll do another 10 minutes. I blow dry on low(speed) - medium (heat). High speed if I'm in a rush and want it dry right now.
> 
> No t-shirt drying. By the time I'm done adding my styler my hair isn't dripping anymore so I go straight from styling to diffusing. I only squeeze water out of my hair in between cleansing and adding my DC. I like to leave as much water in my hair as possible after rinsing my DC (learned that from the salon).
> 
> I have this blow dryer: https://www.target.com/p/infinitipro-by-conair-orange-professional-hair-dryer/-/A-14921184



I have that Conair dryer and the Babylis nano dryer with the xtava diffuser. I should try diffusing again before I ask for a $400 dyson dryer for Xmas. 

Last time I tried it, it took forever, and I didn’t like the result.  But that was back in February and my stylist says that my hair is in much better shape now than it was then. 

I can handle 10-15 minutes. 30 would drive me crazy and I’ll need to do it in the morning before work. But I do a trial run this weekend.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I have that Conair dryer and the Babylis nano dryer with the xtava diffuser. I should try diffusing again before I ask for a $400 dyson dryer for Xmas.
> 
> Last time I tried it, it took forever, and I didn’t like the result.  But that was back in February and my stylist says that my hair is in much better shape now than it was then.
> 
> I can handle 10-15 minutes. 30 would drive me crazy and I’ll need to do it in the morning before work. But I do a trial run this weekend.



That Dyson is on my wish list. Don't be afraid to start on warm and then finish on high.


----------



## blazingbeauty

oneastrocurlie said:


> A. I style my hair soaking wet so I diffuse so I'm not walking around with wet hair and my hair needs to be 95% dry before I go to bed. I wash after work most times.
> 
> B. Immediately


Thank you for the answers! 

How do you avoid frizz/loosing definition when diffusing? And what heat setting do you general use?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

blazingbeauty said:


> Thank you for the answers!
> 
> How do you avoid frizz/loosing definition when diffusing? And what heat setting do you general use?



I just try not to mess with my hair too much while diffusing. I'll lean my head to the left and right and move the dryer around my head as I dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I did my wash routine as normal, but then I blotted my hair with a t-shirt and diffused for 10 minutes on low heat high speed.

My hair is maybe 70% dry. I’m hoping this is enough to fix my crispy/ Jheri curl  looking day 1 hair. If all it takes is 10 more minutes I will do this every time,  but I’m worried about frizz. If it’s frizzy I’ll skip the t-shirt next time.

ETA- t-shirt + diffusing worked well. No I just need to figure out how to scrunch out the crunch. It normally happens by itself overnight while I’m asleep.


----------



## GettingKinky

The DevaCurl products my stylist used made my curls much plumper than the kinky curly products I use.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m loving my hair today. I’m not sure if it’s because I shampoo’d twice or because I diffused.
I usually only shampoo once, but my hair wasn’t lathering so I shampoo’d a second time with a moisture poo. 

My hair is so light and has so much movement now. I don’t want to over shampoo, but if washing twice gives me this result I’ll have to make it a standard part of wash day. 

Diffusing definitely gave me better day 1 hair. I’m going to start getting up 10 minutes early so that I can diffuse every time I wash.


----------



## LynnieB

FINALLY, FOUND a stylist trained by Black Girl Curls that is only 1 hour away that I can call my forever stylist, Earnestlynatural (Angel) in Cary, NC.

This was my first visit to her (yes on a Sunday) and I elected to get an express cut done on a day 3 curlset so no shampooing, conditioning or styling by her this time but definitely in 3-4 months.

Styling products:  Uncle Funkys Daughter Curly Magic + Innersense I Create Volume and AG Hair's Cloud foam to help with quicker drying.

Sorry, had to use IG, can't upload pics here for some reason.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m loving my hair today. I’m not sure if it’s because I shampoo’d twice or because I diffused.
> I usually only shampoo once, but my hair wasn’t lathering so I shampoo’d a second time with a moisture poo.
> 
> My hair is so light and has so much movement now. I don’t want to over shampoo, but if washing twice gives me this result I’ll have to make it a standard part of wash day.
> 
> Diffusing definitely gave me better day 1 hair. I’m going to start getting up 10 minutes early so that I can diffuse every time I wash.



Yay!


----------



## OhTall1

I'm trying see if I can revert back to cheaper products like I used at the start of my WNG journey instead of the Deva products I've been using.  My hair is not trying to have it.  I don't know if it was any single product  - I used some Jane Carter Curls to Go Products - but my hair is respectfully declining.  Huge dry frizzy patches and nothing seems to work to help provide moisture.

My hair may be boujee.


----------



## GettingKinky

LynnieB said:


> FINALLY, FOUND a stylist trained by Black Girl Curls that is only 1 hour away that I can call my forever stylist, Earnestlynatural (Angel) in Cary, NC.
> 
> This was my first visit to her (yes on a Sunday) and I elected to get an express cut done on a day 3 curlset so no shampooing, conditioning or styling by her this time but definitely in 3-4 months.
> 
> Styling products:  Uncle Funkys Daughter Curly Magic + Innersense I Create Volume and AG Hair's Cloud foam to help with quicker drying.
> 
> Sorry, had to use IG, can't upload pics here for some reason.



How do you like the AG cloud?  Have you ever used it by itself without gel?


----------



## GettingKinky

OhTall1 said:


> I'm trying see if I can revert back to cheaper products like I used at the start of my WNG journey instead of the Deva products I've been using.  My hair is not trying to have it.  I don't know if it was any single product  - I used some Jane Carter Curls to Go Products - but my hair is respectfully declining.  Huge dry frizzy patches and nothing seems to work to help provide moisture.
> 
> My hair may be boujee.



Which Deva products do you use? I’m so tempted to buy the B’leave-in.


----------



## LynnieB

GettingKinky said:


> How do you like the AG cloud?  Have you ever used it by itself without gel?



No.  It has hardly any hold and a fro and go isn't my desired look.  Besides, at $30 a teeny can, there are better alternatives for a lightweight and more effective hold.  I got mine on sale when Ulta had their 50% sale!  Won't repurchase unless on sale, if ever.

The foam does offer a bit faster drying time tho.


----------



## GettingKinky

I food prepped for the first time in forever
- I made Caesar dressing and grated Parmesan cheese for salmon Caesar salad
- I chopped bell peppers and cut up chicken and started it marinating for jerk chicken stir fry
- I washed and cut greens for a side with the stir fry
- the only thing I didn’t do was prep the ingredients for the curry lentil soup I’m having on Thursday

I feel so ready for the week

oops wrong thread!


----------



## OhTall1

GettingKinky said:


> Which Deva products do you use?


I've been using the One Condition cleanser and conditioner for a bit.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TreSemme Lux Moist Shampoo, used Silicon Mix Bambu as my detangler & d/c. I sectioned into 6s. 

I skipped the leave-in. I smoothed Xtreme Wetline Clear Gel onto each section. To top it all off, I added a little bit of Eco Style Olive Oil Gel.  I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I'm starting to like this small addition to the Wetline gel. I don't know if I'll go back to regularly using Eco Style. I did notice that Eco Style Gold retains more moisture during high humidity.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just ordered a Deva towel. And then to get free shipping I threw in the high shine oil. 

I can’t wait to try the towel. I’m hoping it causes even less frizz than a t-shirt.


----------



## GettingKinky

LynnieB said:


> No.  It has hardly any hold and a fro and go isn't my desired look.  Besides, at $30 a teeny can, there are better alternatives for a lightweight and more effective hold.  I got mine on sale when Ulta had their 50% sale!  Won't repurchase unless on sale, if ever.
> 
> The foam does offer a bit faster drying time tho.



The price has kept me from buying it even though I’m very curious about the results I would get.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Even though I said I was going to practice with the Denman brush this week, I actually didn’t because I was noticing some things happening with my hair.

To preface: As I mentioned in a previous reflection, I've realized that my hair likes to have conditioner applied on damp hair, and then introduce more water after the fact. So in the shower, I started squishing to condish while cowashing and doing my rinse out/leave in. I also started applying conditioner directly/closer to my scalp first before I apply it to the length or ends of my hair. These two differences have aided in my hair becoming so much softer in just a week of almost daily cowashing (but I’ve always been a daily cowasher, so the frequency wasn’t necessarily a contributing factor). I've also been losing way less hair, which I also attribute to better use of gel (because my hair doesn't tangle up, which it does when I don't apply some sort of styling product after cowashing even though I use leave in).


Because of that success, I started applying other products in similar fashion (by other, so far I've tried gel, cream, and clay mask [which by the way worked FANTASTIC]. So one day, after I had applied gel (Wetline Extreme gel - green), and my hair was nice and stiff and caked with gel, I took water in my hands and started squishing and scrunching, and the effect??? clumps and deep waves and curls and hair with movement (while wet). Even while drying it still maintains a lot of the clumping. As a result, my hair has been looking better, acting better, and feeling better these past few days.

So, I'm putting the Denman on hold just because I want to play around with this technique more. I'm hoping the added moisture that S2C provides will help increase my hair's elasticity (which is marked by things like curl formation/curl retention).


Even though I do have shrinkage, I think my hair has very low elasticity which manifests itself in the form of my hair not being curly/coily/wavy even when it's wet; it's just frizzy. While it could be argued that this just means my hair isn't moisturized enough, what it also means is that my hair doesn't have the strength/capability of curling on its own (if we think about how like....babies and small children with curly hair can often go about without product in their hair or just like one dab of cream or something like that, I think it's because their hair has a high elasticity [disregarding curl size, shape, or texture] and will curl basically no matter what, assuming it's been detangled or whatever).
There's a YouTuber with 3B curls who styles her hair with a Denman brush. One day, I was watching one of her videos and after she runs the brush through her hair, she can shake the section and the curls just start to appear. She seems to have high elasticity because she has optimal curl formation/retention. I tried doing her method, and it didn't work fully, but I could see my curls trying to curl back up; but, that low elasticity wouldn't let them be great. So, I don't see myself being successful with the Denman brush until my elasticity improves. This is also why I'm putting the Denman brush on hold.
Also in that same vein, I feel like if I had high elasticity, I would have better success with curl creams. Curl creams don't cause my hair to clump up or create much definition, and since my hair won't do these things on their own, the curl cream is ultimately useless on its own.
To summarize: My hair is low elasticity which is making the Denman brush ineffective. But Squish to Condish has been improving the overall state of my hair, so I'm thinking it will improve the elasticity of my hair. In the mean time, Squishing to Condish in gel has been creating better hair days.


----------



## GettingKinky

@CurlyWhoCrux I’m so glad that squishing is working for you.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux I’m so glad that squishing is working for you.



Honestly, me too! I was always apprehensive about S2C because I was worried it would leave me with tangled, frizzy hair. I think if I only tried it for styling, that would be the case. But because I'm using it in tandem with cowashing, it's actually working well.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair isn’t nearly as bouncy today as it was on Saturday/Sunday. I guess the 2x shampoo is important. I’m going to do it again next wash. It may become my standard procedure.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I knew it was time for a trim because my 3 row comb was having issues at my ends.

Worked as normal today. Used UFD curly magic and the doux mousse.


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie I can’t remember if you are the one who said that you’ve used the Briogeo coil custard. 

I’ve tried it twice and didn’t like it, but I want to try it again. Do you pair it with anything or just use it on bare hair?  Does it have any hold/how many days does your hair last?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie I can’t remember if you are the one who said that you’ve used the Briogeo coil custard.
> 
> I’ve tried it twice and didn’t like it, but I want to try it again. Do you pair it with anything or just use it on bare hair?  Does it have any hold/how many days does your hair last?



I do. I use it alone on soaking wet hair but always use nyc curls as my leave in beforehand. I get a 3 day hold at the most. 

My favorite way to use it is actually as a refresher/moisturizer. I mix it with water in my hand and scrunch throughout my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I do. I use it alone on soaking wet hair but always use nyc curls as my leave in beforehand. I get a 3 day hold at the most.
> 
> My favorite way to use it is actually as a refresher/moisturizer. I mix it with water in my hand and scrunch throughout my hair.



I tried it once as a refresher on some frizzy sections of my hair. I sprayed them with water and then added the custard. It didn’t really fix the frizz. But I am going to try it again as a styler. I only need 3 days of hair since I wash every 3-4 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

It was super foggy when I walked my dog this morning and now I have quite a bit of frizz. Plus I keep playing with my hair, so that’s not helping.


----------



## GettingKinky

Diffusing has been a game changer for me. Day 1 has gone from my least favorite day to my favorite day. 
Why did I wait so long to try it again?  I was so excited when I got it back in January, and then after a few tries it just sat collecting dust for 9 months.


----------



## blazingbeauty

GettingKinky said:


> Diffusing has been a game changer for me. Day 1 has gone from my least favorite day to my favorite day.
> Why did I wait so long to try it again?  I was so excited when I got it back in January, and then after a few tries it just sat collecting dust for 9 months.



This right here! When I start doing wash n gos again, I want to try diffusing to reduce time. What has diffusing changed for you in terms styling?


----------



## GettingKinky

blazingbeauty said:


> This right here! When I start doing wash n gos again, I want to try diffusing to reduce time. What has diffusing changed for you in terms styling?



When I air dry my day 1 hair is flat and has a Jheri curl look because I couldn’t break the gel cast while it was air drying all day. 
Now that I diffuse I can scrunch my hair after a few hours so it’s full and doesn’t have that wet look anymore. 
I haven’t changed anything with how I apply my products. Once I’m done I blot my hair with a t-shirt and then diffuse for 10 minutes high speed low heat. After that my hair is at least 80% dry. At this point it doesn’t have that wet look so I’m happy.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Alrighty then! Random hot weather weekend! And a new fav combo!

I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo, then I used Not Your Mother's Matcha Green Tea & Apple Blossom Masque as my detangler and d/c. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on Cantu's TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green Gel onto each section. I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

My devatowel arrived. I can’t wait to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Alma Petra

Has anyone tried devacurl wash day wonder? Is it any good?


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Has anyone tried devacurl wash day wonder? Is it any good?



I haven’t. I always detangle while I’m conditioning.  I’ve started using the Felicia Leatherwood brush after my wide tooth comb and it goes pretty quickly.


----------



## LavenderMint

Alma Petra said:


> Has anyone tried devacurl wash day wonder? Is it any good?


I have. At the time, it made enough difference in my detangling that I bought the big pump bottle. So, it was good. However, since then, I’ve made a big change in my haircare and no longer feel the need to use it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was really lazy applying my products this morning. I really need my hair to last for 4 days, I may be in a pony/puff by Wednesday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Happy Veterans Day! 

I tried some new (to me) Not Your Mother's products, + a new curl defining method

I co-washed with NYM Curl Talk 3 n 1 Conditioner, used it as my detangler, and sectioned my hair into 6s.

I dampened my hair with a t-shirt. I smoothed on NYM Curl Talk 3 n 1 conditioner, next I smoothed on NYM Curl Talk Defining Cream and finger twirled the clumped strands. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I just wanted to test this out, I've watched other type 3s do this. 
I decided to try it out. 
If this works, I may have another styling method.

For reference: low density, medium porosity, medium (mostly) - fine, type 3


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

My hair seems really stringy today, not as clumpy as previous days. I’m not sure if it’s because I used a different/new conditioner for cowashing today or because I actually didn’t really cowash (when I got in the shower, I had deep conditioner in my hair from Sunday, and I just rinsed that out and added in TreSemme and that was it). 

Also I started out styling my hair with The Mane Choice’s Exotic Kool-Aid Gel, and it went on more watery than I expected considering its texture in the container, and it started foaming up during application. Probably will make sure my hair is dryer the next time I use it. Ended up using Wetline for the rest of my hair. Scrunched in water after all the gel was applied.


----------



## Alma Petra

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> My hair seems really stringy today, not as clumpy as previous days. I’m not sure if it’s because I used a different/new conditioner for cowashing today or because I actually didn’t really cowash (when I got in the shower, I had deep conditioner in my hair from Sunday, and I just rinsed that out and added in TreSemme and that was it).
> 
> Also I started out styling my hair with The Mane Choice’s Exotic Kool-Aid Gel, and it went on more watery than I expected considering its texture in the container, and it started foaming up during application. Probably will make sure my hair is dryer the next time I use it. Ended up using Wetline for the rest of my hair. Scrunched in water after all the gel was applied.


Did you use any leave in under the cool laid gello?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Alma Petra said:


> Did you use any leave in under the cool laid gello?



I had in TreSemme conditioner.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

Hey ladies!  Is it too late to join this challenge??  

I have type 4b hair, but I'm thinking about doing a wng challenge because tbh I'm SICK and tired of twist-outs, and I feel like doing wng's would force me to wash my hair more frequently, keep it moisturized (because of the increased water), and would probably be LESS manipulation on my fragile, fine-textured type 4 hair honestly... 

Anyway....  I was just wondering if it was too late to join? I got my hair washed, conditioned, steamed, cut, and styled in a wash and go just last weekend, and I LOVE it!    I'll be co-washing my hair tonight and will continue with a wng again until Saturday.

My goal is to shampoo my hair at least once a week, and maybe co-wash in the middle of the week if I feel my hair needs it.   

I really think that the increase in washing/water will help my hair to grow and will minimize tangles. 


Have any of you ladies seen any results so far this year from doing this challenge??


----------



## discodumpling

Hi wng ladies...long time no chat! 
Still washing and going Lol! 
Playing with 1 product wng's and chopping hella hair off! Yall know how it goes when we get bored. 
I finally figured out how to use TMC's Cheers gel without product build up. I'm on Day 4 of a wng using it as a one and done! I might reset or I might just rock out til wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Crystalicequeen123 
Welcome! It’s never too late to join 
That’s awesome that you have a stylist that can do a wash n go on your hair. 
I’m guessing that you hair will love the frequent washing/exposure to water.


----------



## metro_qt

My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....

Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


----------



## faithVA

metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


It's really pretty.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey ladies!  Is it too late to join this challenge??
> 
> I have type 4b hair, but I'm thinking about doing a wng challenge because tbh I'm SICK and tired of twist-outs, and I feel like doing wng's would force me to wash my hair more frequently, keep it moisturized (because of the increased water), and would probably be LESS manipulation on my fragile, fine-textured type 4 hair honestly...
> 
> Anyway....  I was just wondering if it was too late to join? I got my hair washed, conditioned, steamed, cut, and styled in a wash and go just last weekend, and I LOVE it!    I'll be co-washing my hair tonight and will continue with a wng again until Saturday.
> 
> My goal is to shampoo my hair at least once a week, and maybe co-wash in the middle of the week if I feel my hair needs it.
> 
> I really think that the increase in washing/water will help my hair to grow and will minimize tangles.
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies seen any results so far this year from doing this challenge??



For me, attempting wash n go’s has allowed me to evaluate my hair’s health from a performance standpoint rather than a length standpoint. Like what the heck is my hair doing or not doing and why is that the case? 

Right now, I know that scrunching works for my hair because it’s low elasticity and won’t define easily on its own. In the past I’ve been wary of scrunching for fear of tangles and undesired volume. Realizing that it’s low elasticity has me about to embark on a protein journey to improve that. If I weren’t constantly seeking curl definition than I probably wouldn’t have put two and two together.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey ladies!  Is it too late to join this challenge??
> 
> I have type 4b hair, but I'm thinking about doing a wng challenge because tbh I'm SICK and tired of twist-outs, and I feel like doing wng's would force me to wash my hair more frequently, keep it moisturized (because of the increased water), and would probably be LESS manipulation on my fragile, fine-textured type 4 hair honestly...
> 
> Anyway....  I was just wondering if it was too late to join? I got my hair washed, conditioned, steamed, cut, and styled in a wash and go just last weekend, and I LOVE it!    I'll be co-washing my hair tonight and will continue with a wng again until Saturday.
> 
> My goal is to shampoo my hair at least once a week, and maybe co-wash in the middle of the week if I feel my hair needs it.
> 
> I really think that the increase in washing/water will help my hair to grow and will minimize tangles.
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies seen any results so far this year from doing this challenge??



You had to be in by 1/1/19 at 11:59pm EST.

Kidding. Lol. 

I've learned more about how my hair behaves, how to get a well defined wng, and what product combos I like and don't like. That has helped me buy less styling products.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

GettingKinky said:


> @Crystalicequeen123
> *Welcome! It’s never too late to join
> That’s awesome that you have a stylist that can do a wash n go on your hair. *
> I’m guessing that you hair will love the frequent washing/exposure to water.


Thank you!!  

Yes, it's great to be able to go to a salon to get a wng done (never had one done professionally before) and they specialize in natural hair, and finding that out here in  SoCal is like finding a needle in a haystack lol.   So I was  happy to find them.  The only thing though is that they are VERY pricey, so I will only go to them when I need a hair trim or something specific done to my hair.  But so far I like them.  

I think my hair will love the constant exposure to water also.     I honestly think that our hair types need MORE water....not less.  





metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


Wow!  You and your hair are both beautiful!  That's an awesome wng.  What products did you use?  From shampoo to styling....


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

oneastrocurlie said:


> You had to be in by 1/1/19 at 11:59pm EST.
> 
> Kidding. Lol.
> 
> I've learned more about how my hair behaves, how to get a well defined wng, and what product combos I like and don't like. That has helped me buy less styling products.



Hahaha....funny lol   

That's great that you're learning more about what your hair likes and doesn't like.  I feel like because wngs are so simple (meaning....you don't have to worry about "styling" in other words), you probably end up seeing what your hair likes and doesn't like a lot easier.  

Does anyone else find that ppl give you more compliments on your wng than on twistouts/braidouts?? Idk if it's just because I got a hair cut or what, but I got TONS of compliments on my hair (even from strangers) the next day after I got my hair cut and styled in a wng at the salon last weekend.    Soo many compliments!  Most of them were from ppl of other races too.  Even a type 3 haired woman (who most would consider to have "good hair") came up to me and said: "I just LOVE your hair...I wish my hair did that... It's so beautiful."  Tbh I was shocked lol.    




CurlyWhoCrux said:


> *For me, attempting wash n go’s has allowed me to evaluate my hair’s health from a performance standpoint rather than a length standpoint. Like what the heck is my hair doing or not doing and why is that the case?*
> 
> Right now, I know that scrunching works for my hair because it’s low elasticity and won’t define easily on its own. In the past I’ve been wary of scrunching for fear of tangles and undesired volume. Realizing that it’s low elasticity has me about to embark on a protein journey to improve that. If I weren’t constantly seeking curl definition than I probably wouldn’t have put two and two together.


That's awesome!    I'm so glad you've been learning more about your hair also. 

Has anyone actually experienced hair GROWTH and RETENTION though with wngs?  Like, have you seen a difference in how much hair you grow/retain with this method?

I would think that wngs would be less manipulation on the hair than twist outs and stuff, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Alma Petra

Hi @Crystalicequeen123 you're most definitely welcome to join the challenge! It's never too late! 

I think I have experienced growth and retention this year. I've been doing wngs, and then putting my wng up in a bun whenever it becomes too frizzy. And that's the only styling I've done. I started with my longest layers at APL stretched and I think that they are now at BSL stretched. Doing wngs allows me to never comb my hair so that's been a major factor in retention. 
My strands are so fragile with minimal elasticity, so combing results in too much breakage for me. I've been finger detangling exclusively in 2019. The other major factor in retention for me has been frequent enough washing (once every 2-7 days) which means that my hair doesn't get the chance to tangle up before it's wash day again. This makes finger detangling so easy and reduces breakage.

I hope that you'll enjoy every minute of your wng journey!


----------



## Alma Petra

metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


You have the loveliest wash and gos! So much moisture, volume, and definition, and your color is popping!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

Alma Petra said:


> Hi @Crystalicequeen123 you're most definitely welcome to join the challenge! It's never too late!
> 
> I think I have experienced growth and retention this year. I've been doing wngs, and then putting my wng up in a bun whenever it becomes too frizzy. And that's the only styling I've done. I started with my longest layers at APL stretched and I think that they are now at BSL stretched. Doing wngs allows me to never comb my hair so that's been a major factor in retention.
> My strands are so fragile with minimal elasticity, so combing results in too much breakage for me. I've been finger detangling exclusively in 2019. The other major factor in retention for me has been frequent enough washing (once every 2-7 days) which means that my hair doesn't get the chance to tangle up before it's wash day again. This makes finger detangling so easy and reduces breakage.
> 
> I hope that you'll enjoy every minute of your wng journey!



That's awesome!  You've grown quite a bit of hair!  

My hair is fine too, so I have to be pretty gentle with mine as well... But I don't think I could resort to only finger-combing though.     I just feel like my hair gets really tangled if I don't comb it at least a little in the shower with conditioner.  

I just bought this finger-comb that my stylist used on my hair. She and the other stylists in the salon SWORE by it, so I decided to buy it from Amazon. They like it sooo much more than the Denman.  

Here's the link:  https://store.oliviagarden.com/products/fingerbrush-ionic-bristles?variant=1235533103110 
I bought mine on Amazon and I opted for the Medium one.  I can't wait to try it tonight.


----------



## metro_qt

faithVA said:


> It's really pretty.


Thank you!!


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


 
I LOVE it. You look amazing


----------



## metro_qt

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Wow!  You and your hair are both beautiful!  That's an awesome wng.  What products did you use?  From shampoo to styling....



Thank you!!!
I am basically  doing the same thing every week to 10 days...

I either do a Plex treatment (olaplex) or I deep condition overnight....sometimes for 2 days, -the deep conditioner that I'm using now is Shea Moisture babasu (i think that's what it's called)
and then I shampoo, condition and style.

For styling, this time, I styled wet, it was still dripping, I left a little of my conditioner in while washing, then I took the Kinky Curly Custard, and ran it through a section of my hair, took the denman, brushed it through, then layered on the wetline Xtreme gel.
That's it. The denman separates my curls.

For stubborn curls in front, I might curl sections around my finger to get the look I want. I put a little extra gel on the smaller sections and shingle, but I only do that to the fuzzier pieces.

That's it. I air dry, so it takes my hair a good 15 hours plus to dry.

I have a diffuser, which I may start using more into the winter.



Alma Petra said:


> You have the loveliest wash and gos! So much moisture, volume, and definition, and your color is popping!


Thanks @Alma Petra
I appreciate it!


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> I LOVE it. You look amazing


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

metro_qt said:


> Thank you!!!
> I am basically  doing the same thing every week to 10 days...
> 
> I either do a Plex treatment (olaplex) or I deep condition overnight....sometimes for 2 days, -the deep conditioner that I'm using now is Shea Moisture babasu (i think that's what it's called)
> and then I shampoo, condition and style.
> 
> For styling, this time, I styled wet, it was still dripping, I left a little of my conditioner in while washing, then I took the Kinky Curly Custard, and ran it through a section of my hair, took the denman, brushed it through, then layered on the wetline Xtreme gel.
> That's it. The denman separates my curls.
> 
> For stubborn curls in front, I might curl sections around my finger to get the look I want. I put a little extra gel on the smaller sections and shingle, but I only do that to the fuzzier pieces.
> 
> That's it. I air dry, so it takes my hair a good 15 hours plus to dry.
> 
> I have a diffuser, which I may start using more into the winter.
> 
> 
> Thanks @Alma Petra
> I appreciate it!



Well, whatever you're doing girl.... It's working!    My curls are smaller/tighter than yours (seriously, they are like pen spring curls), but I wish mine were a little larger in diameter like yours lol.  :LOL:  It would be a little easier. I feel like my hair gets tangled up so easily.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

I did my first wash-n-go for this challenge last night!  

I LOVE my results!!!

Here are the products that I used...


I LOVE this stuff!!     It was my first time using it and it gave me SOOO much SLIP!! OMG.... It was very slippy, but it also made my hair feel CLEAN.  I actually prefer this to their coconut cowash.  Their coconut cowash is OKAY. It's not awful, but I just noticed that it would make my hair feel filmy.    This stuff made my hair feel CLEAN and moisturized.  My curls were juicy! 












Used for my deep conditioning/steaming treatment.   It felt great going in (very thick), but after the steaming treatment, it was almost like all of the conditioner evaporated or dripped off my hair lol.  Not much slip afterwards.  









*And for the wash-n-go...*













Ladies....let me tell you.... That As I Am Leave-in with the curling Jelly made my type 4 hair SO defined!!    I made sure to keep my hair SOAKING WET (the secret to a great wash-n-go  ), and I smoothed the product in.  I WISH the jelly came in a squeeze bottle though, because it fell off my shower ledge and half of it spilled out.   I had to try to salvage half of it before the rest went down the drain smh!  That stuff is TOO expensive to be losing down the drain. Idk why they make these products in jars.  Who likes to scoop from a jar anyway? I know I don't.  Not when I'm in the shower smh...

Anyway, after, I sat under the dryer for 20 min to dry a little before I went to bed.  

Ladies let me tell you.... My hair today is SO defined and still feels SOFT, moisturized, and is  actually kind of movable!   I'm SO happy.  I'm *LOVING *it!    I don't even need to try any other products. I think these will be my staple wng products from now on.   I'll see how my hair feels when I do an actual shampoo (not just a co-wash) and then wng.  I'll also see how my hair looks after 3 days lol.   But so far I'm loving it. 

My hair is DEFINED, shiny, and SOFT.  So far it's not "flaking" either.  Dare I say? I did a better wash and go on myself than the expensive salon that I went to last week lol.     For half the price.


----------



## OhTall1

My hair is a hot frizzy mess today.

I'm trying to use up products that work but aren't necessarily my faves.  This was Devacurl super stretch as a styler and I stretched out my roots, which I don't normally do.  It looks a little more Sideshow Bob-ish than normal, but I may try this again with different products.

View media item 130403


----------



## Alma Petra

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I did my first wash-n-go for this challenge last night!
> 
> I LOVE my results!!!
> 
> Here are the products that I used...
> 
> 
> I LOVE this stuff!!     It was my first time using it and it gave me SOOO much SLIP!! OMG.... It was very slippy, but it also made my hair feel CLEAN.  I actually prefer this to their coconut cowash.  Their coconut cowash is OKAY. It's not awful, but I just noticed that it would make my hair feel filmy.    This stuff made my hair feel CLEAN and moisturized.  My curls were juicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used for my deep conditioning/steaming treatment.   It felt great going in (very thick), but after the steaming treatment, it was almost like all of the conditioner evaporated or dripped off my hair lol.  Not much slip afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And for the wash-n-go...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies....let me tell you.... That As I Am Leave-in with the curling Jelly made my type 4 hair SO defined!!    I made sure to keep my hair SOAKING WET (the secret to a great wash-n-go  ), and I smoothed the product in.  I WISH the jelly came in a squeeze bottle though, because it fell off my shower ledge and half of it spilled out.   I had to try to salvage half of it before the rest went down the drain smh!  That stuff is TOO expensive to be losing down the drain. Idk why they make these products in jars.  Who likes to scoop from a jar anyway? I know I don't.  Not when I'm in the shower smh...
> 
> Anyway, after, I sat under the dryer for 20 min to dry a little before I went to bed.
> 
> Ladies let me tell you.... My hair today is SO defined and still feels SOFT, moisturized, and is  actually kind of movable!   I'm SO happy.  I'm *LOVING *it!    I don't even need to try any other products. I think these will be my staple wng products from now on.   I'll see how my hair feels when I do an actual shampoo (not just a co-wash) and then wng.  I'll also see how my hair looks after 3 days lol.   But so far I'm loving it.
> 
> My hair is DEFINED, shiny, and SOFT.  So far it's not "flaking" either.  Dare I say? I did a better wash and go on myself than the expensive salon that I went to last week lol.     For half the price.



Haha your joy is infectious! Congratulations on achieving your first wng in the challenge with great success!

I'm a fan of the Growash as well. Even though I haven't used it for quite some time now (the last time I had build up, I used CRN caramel cowash which is a harsher cleanser. I think I was irritated by the silicones lol) but I used to love Growash because it is gentler than most, yet it gets the job done.


----------



## Alma Petra

OhTall1 said:


> My hair is a hot frizzy mess today.
> 
> I'm trying to use up products that work but aren't necessarily my faves.  This was Devacurl super stretch as a styler and I stretched out my roots, which I don't normally do.  It looks a little more Sideshow Bob-ish than normal, but I may try this again with different products.
> 
> View media item 130403


Despite less definition than usual, your shape is lovely. How do you maintain your cut?


----------



## water_n_oil

Cowashed today with Nubian Heritage Olive Oil conditioner. I need a million bottles of this stuff. Applied raw shea and safflower oil after. My curls looked pretty nice. I plan on pulling it into a puff once dry though.


----------



## Alma Petra

I've just styled with:

-TMC Do it Fro the Culture Leave-in
-TMC Do it Fro the Culture Gel
-KCCC

I have a suspicion that these TMC products build up on my hair and make it sticky and tangle-prone. But the other suspect in this is the TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask. I haven't used the mask today so I guess tomorrow I'll find out which of the two has been causing me issues.
My hair is in two bantu knots now under cover. Tomorrow morning I'll sit under the dryer to fully dry my hair before work.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

OhTall1 said:


> My hair is a hot frizzy mess today.
> 
> I'm trying to use up products that work but aren't necessarily my faves.  This was Devacurl super stretch as a styler and I stretched out my roots, which I don't normally do.  It looks a little more Sideshow Bob-ish than normal, but I may try this again with different products.
> 
> View media item 130403



Sometimes I wonder if we're a little harder on ourselves than others?  Because your hair looks perfectly fine (and nicely defined) to me.  #shrug   





Alma Petra said:


> Haha your joy is infectious! Congratulations on achieving your first wng in the challenge with great success!
> 
> I'm a fan of the Growash as well. Even though I haven't used it for quite some time now (the last time I had build up, I used CRN caramel cowash which is a harsher cleanser. I think I was irritated by the silicones lol) but I used to love Growash because it is gentler than most, yet it gets the job done.



Thank you!  Yes, I'm so happy. I think I've found a routine.    I'll see how it goes.  I just know that I started to get sick and tired of twist outs.  Maybe for the first few years they were fascinating, but by year 9 (I've been 9 years natural) I just got sick and tired of twisting my hair every single time I would do wash day.    It just got to be time-consuming.  Not that wng doesn't take time either, but I just feel better knowing that I don't have to "set" my style over night in order for my hair to look like something ykwim? 

Idk... Does anyone get tired of doing wngs on this challenge?    Or has it just become a regular part of your routine so much that you can do it fast now? 

And yea the Growash cleanser is def on my "holy grail product" list.


----------



## OhTall1

Alma Petra said:


> Despite less definition than usual, your shape is lovely. How do you maintain your cut?


Honestly, I get it cut back every four months.  Last night after I did my hair, I wrapped the sides and even though it was dry when I did this, it kept the tapered shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

@OhTall1 your hair doesn’t look like a frizzy mess to me. It looks really nice with a great shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Crystalicequeen123 
After about 1 year of wash n going 2x a week, I haven’t gotten tired of it yet. But there are days when I’m a bit lazy with my product application.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So it's cool yet humid today...

I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo, next I used Love Beauty & Planet's Murumuru Butter & Rose conditioner as my detangler and r/o. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I let my hair air-dry, then used paper towels to fully dampen my hair.
I smoothed on Not Your Mother's Curl Talk 3 n 1 conditioner, followed by NYM Curl Talk Defining Cream unto each section.
For extra protection from the humidity, I smoothed Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Serum on top as a sealant and finisher.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

As for the finger twirling, I'm going to try it again with easier to use products. The NYM Curl Talk Defining Cream has a learning curve, that I just can't quite get the hang of yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

My order of The Doux mousse arrived. As soon as my hair gets frizzy I’m going to try and use it to refresh my hair. I have high hopes


----------



## GettingKinky

My stylist shampoo’d my hair after she colored it yesterday and my hair is so light and fluffy now. It never feels this light when I wash it myself. Maybe I should get a shampoo brush. @waff were you the one who mentioned a shampoo brush?


----------



## waff

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist shampoo’d my hair after she colored it yesterday and my hair is so light and fluffy now. It never feels this light when I wash it myself. Maybe I should get a shampoo brush. @waff were you the one who mentioned a shampoo brush?


Yes they are a must for me! The one I have vibrates too which feels so relaxing during shampoo. I purchased it years ago and it is still going strong.





I have very flaky problematic scalp, and this brush has truly made a huge difference in the health of my scalp, I cannot shampoo without it now.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123

waff said:


> Yes they are a must for me! The one I have vibrates too which feels so relaxing during shampoo. I purchased it years ago and it is still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very flaky problematic scalp, and this brush has truly made a huge difference in the health of my scalp, I cannot shampoo without it now.


Oh I have a scalp massager as well! Mine isn't the same brand, and it doesn't vibrate, but it feels very nice on the scalp.  Helps to get the blood circulating, which helps improve hair health and encourage growth.  

I usually use mine when I'm out of the shower and doing my oil scalp massages section by section before twisting, but I think I might give it a try in the shower


----------



## GettingKinky

Today instead of t-shirt/Deva towel drying before diffusing, I diffuser my hair while it was soaking wet. I still only diffused for 10 minutes so it’s not as dry as usually. But I’m hoping it will last more days before getting frizzy. 

now I just have to decide how I want to sleep tonight - buff or pineapple + satin bonnet.


----------



## GettingKinky

How am I just finding out today that kinky curly knot today comes in a 32 oz size????

ETA but the shipping cost is outrageous ($15). I guess I will stick to the 8oz bottles.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My last two washes I used KCCC + the custard and been very happy with the hold and longevity. I think I'm done looking for stylers. The briogeo co-wash and don't despair dc feel like winners but will use again before giving it praises. I'm getting a twisted bun this Saturday to give myself a hair break because I'll be busy the next few weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky

My current wash n go has amazing movement and I don’t know what I did to get this result. Is it because
- I did a protein DC last wash
- I wasn’t stingy with the KCKT
- I diffused from soaking wet hair
- the weather is getting colder

I swear the secrets to go a consistent WNG elude me.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> My last two washes I used KCCC + the custard and been very happy with the hold and longevity. I think I'm done looking for stylers. The briogeo co-wash and don't despair dc feel like winners but will use again before giving it praises. I'm getting a twisted bun this Saturday to give myself a hair break because I'll be busy the next few weeks.



Do you dilute your custard or do you use it straight from the jar?  I dilute mine and it makes it easy to spread and my hair doesn’t get overly crunchy, but it would be more convenient to use it straight from the jar.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Do you dilute your custard or do you use it straight from the jar?  I dilute mine and it makes it easy to spread and my hair doesn’t get overly crunchy, but it would be more convenient to use it straight from the jar.



Straight from the jar. I don't get too much crunchy. Maybe because my hair is super wet when I apply it and the kccc is underneath


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Straight from the jar. I don't get too much crunchy. Maybe because my hair is super wet when I apply it and the kccc is underneath



I use the Knot Today as well. Maybe I was just too heavy handed with the custard in the past. 
But at this point I don’t need anymore variables so until I can get a consistent result I’m going to keep diluting the custard.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Whew the weather is topsy-turvey over here!

I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo, then I used NYM's Match Green Tea & Apple Blossom as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned into 6s.

I smoothed on Cantu's TXTR Leave-In, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe/Green Gel onto each sections. For the more stubborn frizzy areas I use a little of the Eco Style Super Protein. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I'm glad I started experimenting with Eco on top of Wetline gel. Now if only I could find the black/protein Wetline. I want to do a comparison between them.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Whew the weather is topsy-turvey over here!
> 
> I washed with HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo, then I used NYM's Match Green Tea & Apple Blossom as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned into 6s.
> 
> I smoothed on Cantu's TXTR Leave-In, followed by Xtreme Wetline Aloe/Green Gel onto each sections. For the more stubborn frizzy areas I use a little of the Eco Style Super Protein. I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> I'm glad I started experimenting with Eco on top of Wetline gel. Now if only I could find the black/protein Wetline. I want to do a comparison between them.



What does the Eco on top of wetline do for you?


----------



## niknakmac

metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit



love the color, shape and texture of your wash n go!  It looks fabulous!!


----------



## niknakmac

My curls are flat.  I can tell it's time to get my hair reshaped because my curls are never flat.  It may also be because there is zero humidity today.  Humidity gives my curls life.  I am happy that I moved but I am heart broken that I need a new stylist  .  I need a cut and color like right now.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> What does the Eco on top of wetline do for you?



I use it on my most stubborn areas to keep the curl definition strong and to tame the frizz.  For most of my hair that's what Wetline does well. But I noticed recently a few of these areas are more resistant to Wetline alone. 

I started the experiment with Eco Style Olive Oil because I know it doesn't flake on me, while still having a strong hold.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wearing my hair out to work on day 4. This is a first for me. It still has definition and movement, but it’s kind of limp and meh.


----------



## GettingKinky

Next time instead of diffusing on low heat/high speed. I’m going to try med speed/med heat. 

I think less speed will give me less frizz and I don’t think med hear will be that much heat for my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Next time instead of diffusing on low heat/high speed. I’m going to try med speed/med heat.
> 
> I think less speed will give me less frizz and I don’t think med hear will be that much heat for my hair.



I've been using high heat lately


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, I actually remembered to try this method again!

I cleansed my scalp and hair with Cantu's TXTR ACV + Tea Tree Soothing Shampoo (it has a noozle, and can be used on both scalp and hair). I used Love, Beauty & Planet's Murumuru Butter & Rose 2 Min Magic Mask as my d/c and detangler. This has better slip than the conditioner for this line. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on Cantu's TXTR Leave-In, followed by Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green gel,  finger/hand twirled each section and gently scrunched the ends. Finally, I used Eco Style Super Protein for any extra frizz.  I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I made 2 mistakes with my 1st attempt:

I separated my curls too much! 
It was pretty much matted at the roots by day 2, and the tangles! 

I didn't use a strong enough hold. 
The NYM's Curl Talk Defining Cream worked better as soft-medium product for my usual wash n go.
I needed the hold of a gel on par with Wetline Xtreme or Eco Style.


This time while smoothing on the gel, I payed closer attention to how my hair naturally separates. 
I used those as a guideline, for the size of the twirls.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I do not like the Exotic Cool Laid Gel-lo. It just makes my hair feel dry and it isn't tacky enough to clump my curls. 

I tried the Curl Cocktail from Jane Carter's Curls to Go line today and this product is strange. My hair is soft, but during application it just seems like it's gonna leave a lot of residue. And I'm not a super fan of the smell.

I've started incorporating more protein into my cowashing and deep conditioning routines (it's going great btw!), so I'm hoping that when my hair has more definition and elasticity, and doesn't need as much help with defining, I can use creams for styling because I love how soft they make my hair feel compared to gels.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been using high heat lately



Are your results better?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Are your results better?



Not necessarily better but my hair is set and dried faster


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Not necessarily better but my hair is set and dried faster



what speed do you use with the high heat?


----------



## GettingKinky

I love when my hair has movement. If I can achieve it consistently I will be a happy camper.


----------



## GettingKinky

I want my hair to be more blunt and less rounded, but I’m not sure I want to cut off that much hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> what speed do you use with the high heat?



Low speed. Which imo is more like medium. My dryer only has low and high.


----------



## Napp

I bought a Dyson dryer on sale I hope it cuts down on drying time


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I bought a Dyson dryer on sale I hope it cuts down on drying time



Where did you find a sale? How much was it? I really want one, but only if it shortens my dry time.


----------



## niknakmac

Did the bomb was and go yesterday.  I hope it lasts all week.  

Does anyone think The Mane Choice changed the ingredients in the original line?  i actually think it was a good changed but I feel like if they did change the ingredients or ratios they didn't let anyone know.  Anyway, the benefits of the changes are that my hair isn't crunchy from using the gel and it no longer flakes if you get heavy handed.  That's a win-win for me!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was lazy today. Instead of applying my leave-in in 5 sections and the KCCC in 15 sections I only used 2 sections. It looked ok when I got out of the shower, but I have no idea how it will look when it dries,  so I just pulled my hair back into a low pony/puff.


----------



## water_n_oil

Wash today and applied my shea mix  in 4 sections with gloves on. Definition (obviously not as much as with gel) and softness plus huge hair on day one.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I want to see if the leave-ins I use, determines how long the Eco hold will last.

I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I used TreSemme Botanique (Coconut Milk & Aloe Vera) Nourish & Replenish conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

On soaking wet hair I smoothed on Miss Jessie's Honey Curls as my leave-in, followed by a bit of Miss Jessie's Curls onto each section. I used Eco Style Super Protein on the frizzier areas.

For my sealant and overall finisher, I scrunched Garnier Fructis Sleek N Shine Serum in and smoothed it over the majority of my hair. I'm currently air-drying my hair. I may diffuse, haven't decided yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace  how do you keep track of everything you try?  Do you have a journal?


----------



## GettingKinky

Last wash day I was super lazy because I knew I was going to let my hair air dry in a low pony/puff. I used less product than usual and now my hair has so much movement and fullness. The only problem is that my roots are so stretched out and undefined.   If not for that I would would wear my hair  down like this. The movement is incredible.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace  how do you keep track of everything you try?  Do you have a journal?



I used to keep an actual journal, years ago, but I lost it!

So I was winging it for a while... Did more research, but I was really all over the place. 
Just Bouncing from 1 thing to another. A mess!
I didn't even bother trying to keep up with that.

I finally decided to stop lurking and join this forum.
At least, here I would be able to keep more (or less) on track. The notifications definitely have been a big help!

Otherwise... I would just forget, and be lost again, lol.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> I want to see if the leave-ins I use, determines how long the Eco hold will last.
> 
> I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I used TreSemme Botanique (Coconut Milk & Aloe Vera) Nourish & Replenish conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> On soaking wet hair I smoothed on Miss Jessie's Honey Curls as my leave-in, followed by a bit of Miss Jessie's Curls onto each section. I used Eco Style Super Protein on the frizzier areas.
> 
> For my sealant and overall finisher, I scrunched Garnier Fructis Sleek N Shine Serum in and smoothed it over the majority of my hair. I'm currently air-drying my hair. I may diffuse, haven't decided yet.




Ok, well I definitely need to use the Garnier Serum before the Eco Style gel. I payed more attention and noticed, that the serum was lessening the hold of the gel. It worked well on the Honey Curls, though.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> Where did you find a sale? How much was it? I really want one, but only if it shortens my dry time.


 Dyson official ebay account had a sale
 It does what it says imo. Very satisfied


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been putting a lot more focus/effort into my wash step, and my hair has been thanking me for it.

I’m starting to think this is the most critical part of wash day.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo, next I used Aussie Smooth 3 Min Mask as my d/c and detangler. 
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I skipped a leave-in. I smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion (onto wet hair) on each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I'm trying to use more cremes/lotions/etc.. (instead of gels), while we still have some cooler weather.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Cantu's TXTR ACV + Tea Tree Soothing Shampoo. Next, I used Cantu's TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed the rest of Garnier Fructis 3 n 1 Avocado Mask onto 4 sections of my hair & the Papaya Mask on the last 2.  Followed by Wetline Clear & Aloe/Green onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been wearing my hair in a low pony puff all week.  I washed for a second time this week this morning. But I didn’t feel like putting a lot of effort into product application.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I let my hair dry in a low pony/puff and then release it, the shape is amazing!  The roots are slightly stretched so there isn’t a lot of volume at the top but there is a lot at the bottom. It’s a triangle shape, but in a good way. My hair looks like it had more of a blunt angular cut and doesn’t look as rounded. The only problem is that the stretched part loses some definition and frizzes a bit.

But applying my products is fast and easy and I don’t have to diffuse. I save at least 15 minutes on wash day.

I’ve been doing it with my flexi-8, but next wash I’m going to use my banana clip. I think that will cause less frizz.  

this may become my new go to style. I may only change if I want to wear my hair out on day 1.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Smooth & Soften Shampoo. Next, I used NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Mask as my detangler and d/c. Then I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on Xtreme Clear Gel (the same company left off Wetline, took out Triethanolamine as an ingredient) onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I meant to clarify this morning and then DC with Don’t Despair Repair. I forgot to clarify, but I still DC’d. 
I’ll clarify next week. 

I haven’t worn my hair out in a few weeks. It looks ok, but I really want to to grow.


----------



## GettingKinky

@themonacut is doing a pop up near me. I LOVE her work.  I wanted to get a cut, they always look amazing, but she’s charging $350.  For that much, I’d have to let her do whatever she wants and she famous for short cuts. I’m trying to grow my hair out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Three hundred and fifty whole dollars? Plus a tip? Woo.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Three hundred and fifty whole dollars? Plus a tip? Woo.



With a $100 non-refundable deposit and the remaining $250 in cash. I hadn’t even thought about the tip. 

I would only do that if I wanted an entirely new look.


----------



## metro_qt

My hair was acting PROPER last week on my cruise.... compliments from the staff, the other passengers, my friends...
I think it's because I took the time to shingle it and coat it with gel, because I didn't want to wash my hair on the cruise if I could get away with it ( 6 days)

Also, I'm going to have to get a cut in front, because I can't see most of the time anymore... my hair is getting so shaggy


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. Next I used the Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Masque as my detangler and d/c. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. Next I used the Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Masque as my detangler and d/c. I sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> I smoothed on Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.



That DC sounds delicious.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> View attachment 453717 View attachment 453719
> My hair was acting PROPER last week on my cruise.... compliments from the staff, the other passengers, my friends...
> I think it's because I took the time to shingle it and coat it with gel, because I didn't want to wash my hair on the cruise if I could get away with it ( 6 days)
> 
> Also, I'm going to have to get a cut in front, because I can't see most of the time anymore... my hair is getting so shaggy



Looks awesome. Would a side part work instead of cutting the front?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> That DC sounds delicious.



It smells great too! lol 

It definitely has slip! Leaves my hair so moisturized, that I can skip a leave-in afterwards.


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Looks awesome. Would a side part work instead of cutting the front?


So not a side-part girl...
(I have a very TALL forehead)
So I need all the bangs I can get.

Actually, let me correct that, I love a good side part when I have a wig, and the hair or bangs are super long... I'm able to tuck that side part into one ear... look cute  etc.

These curly bangs aren't tucking in nowhere... lol. And they aren't long enough to sweep over my forehead...without just sticking up or outwards.


I will look around for diva cut examples with side parts though, just to see if any would work for me... so thank you!


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Next time instead of diffusing on low heat/high speed. I’m going to try med speed/med heat.
> 
> I think less speed will give me less frizz and I don’t think med hear will be that much heat for my hair.


I haven't diffused in forevvvvvver....
The whole point about 2019 was to diffuse my hair, dry faster and get Consistent results... I bought all these 'holy grail' diffuser options...and then by March, I found that I was airdrying most of the time.


What is your diffusing process, and do you like it better than airdrying?
Are the results different?
Consistent?


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> I haven't diffused in forevvvvvver....
> The whole point about 2019 was to diffuse my hair, dry faster and get Consistent results... I bought all these 'holy grail' diffuser options...and then by March, I found that I was airdrying most of the time.
> 
> 
> What is your diffusing process, and do you like it better than airdrying?
> Are the results different?
> Consistent?



I like diffusing better than air drying because I can get my hair dry and break my gel cast before I go to work. (Or soon after arriving at work)
I diffuse pretty much as soon as I get out of the shower (after I brush my teeth and get dressed)
I have the xtava diffuser and I diffuse on low heat high speed. I focus mostly on my roots and then spend a few minutes on my length. I get my hair 80% dry so that by the time I get to work my hair is dry. My results are pretty consistent.
I tried t-shirt drying or using a Deva towel first, but I found that made my hair more frizzy than just going straight for the dryer. But my hair did dry a lot faster that way. I may try it again.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. Next I used Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6 sections. 

I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> I like diffusing better than air drying because I can get my hair dry and break my gel cast before I go to work. (Or soon after arriving at work)
> I diffuse pretty much as soon as I get out of the shower (after I brush my teeth and get dressed)
> I have the xtava diffuser and I diffuse on low heat high speed. I focus mostly on my roots and then spend a few minutes on my length. I get my hair 80% dry so that by the time I get to work my hair is dry. My results are pretty consistent.
> I tried t-shirt drying or using a Deva towel first, but I found that made my hair more frizzy than just going straight for the dryer. But my hair did dry a lot faster that way. I may try it again.


The Xtava dryer is the black orchid, right? I got that in January, used it 3 times....and never really used it again.
*shame*
Not because I didn't like it... i have no real reason....


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> I like at way. I may try it again.


Do you find that you get better, fluffier ringlets when you diffuse?
I'm obsessed with a few youtubers that have great curls, and I want to try and emulate, with my curl type...

-Franchelli Rodriguez is one of my main Inspos...

I got a better denman Brush this week, which was a game changer....

Now, I want to see if diffusing will be the next game changer...


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> The Xtava dryer is the black orchid, right? I got that in January, used it 3 times....and never really used it again.
> *shame*
> Not because I didn't like it... i have no real reason....



Yep. It’s the black orchard. I got mine in Jan or Feb also. I used a a few times and then didn’t try it again until November. It’s was pure laziness. But I also think I get better results with it now because my hair is in better shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> Do you find that you get better, fluffier ringlets when you diffuse?
> I'm obsessed with a few youtubers that have great curls, and I want to try and emulate, with my curl type...
> 
> -Franchelli Rodriguez is one of my main Inspos...
> 
> I got a better denman Brush this week, which was a game changer....
> 
> Now, I want to see if diffusing will be the next game changer...



Only tried my denman once. I didn’t have the patience to figure out the right technique. 

My curls are fluffy on day 1 when I diffuse. If I air dry my hair is flat with gel cast on day one. I don’t think my curls look any different though.


----------



## classychic1908

GettingKinky said:


> Last wash day I was super lazy because I knew I was going to let my hair air dry in a low pony/puff. I used less product than usual and now my hair has so much movement and fullness. The only problem is that my roots are so stretched out and undefined.   If not for that I would would wear my hair  down like this. The movement is incredible.



Have you tried pineappling or wearing a top bun?  I always get more stretch in the right way and keep definition when I do.


----------



## GettingKinky

classychic1908 said:


> Have you tried pineappling or wearing a top bun?  I always get more stretch in the right way and keep definition when I do.



I do that overnight, but I’ve never tried it while my hair is drying. Do you pineapple while your hair is wet?


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Yep. It’s the black orchard. I got mine in Jan or Feb also. I used a a few times and then didn’t try it again until November. It’s was pure laziness. But I also think I get better results with it now because my hair is in better shape.


Laaaaaaziness! Me too!...
Ok, so I'm going to revisit the blowdryer in the next 2 weeks or so and see what happens. 

Is your hair in better shape because of your regimen, or because of the cut you had not too long ago?


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Only tried my denman once. I didn’t have the patience to figure out the right technique.
> 
> My curls are fluffy on day 1 when I diffuse. If I air dry my hair is flat with gel cast on day one. I don’t think my curls look any different though.


Ok, good to know!


----------



## metro_qt

classychic1908 said:


> Have you tried pineappling or wearing a top bun?  I always get more stretch in the right way and keep definition when I do.


This is perfe


GettingKinky said:


> I do that overnight, but I’ve never tried it while my hair is drying. Do you pineapple while your hair is wet?



I do a stretch pineapple on top of my head every night.
I do this when my hair is very VERY dry... don't do it when it is wet, or you will disturb your curl definition...and I'm all about multiple days of hair with no frizz.

The best thing you said above is that your roots are stretched out.

That's perfect, because now you can finger coil the front of your hair to refresh and get perfect curls that will last even more days.

This is honestly why I don't wash religiously every week... I keep getting really good refreshes...


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> Laaaaaaziness! Me too!...
> Ok, so I'm going to revisit the blowdryer in the next 2 weeks or so and see what happens.
> 
> Is your hair in better shape because of your regimen, or because of the cut you had not too long ago?



My hair is in better shape because of my regimen and my cut. The shape is better because of the, but my hair is better because they way I wash and condition my hair and the shampoos I use are better for my hair.


----------



## classychic1908

GettingKinky said:


> I do that overnight, but I’ve never tried it while my hair is drying. Do you pineapple while your hair is wet?



Yes, I do.  But my hair won't dry overnight in a pineapple.  When I take it down in the morning it will still be wet and will dry more stretched, curly as long as I applied gel before the pineapple.  I hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

classychic1908 said:


> Yes, I do.  But my hair won't dry overnight in a pineapple.  When I take it down in the morning it will still be wet and will dry more stretched, curly as long as I applied gel before the pineapple.  I hope that makes sense lol.



Gotcha.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I have been watching this thread and have read from the first page. I've literally been wearing braids/twists/faux locs for almost 2 years. I finally took my hair down over Thanksgiving break. This thread inspired me to revisit WnGs.

I hope y'all don't mind me sharing my results. This is day 4 hair. I used Tresemme Botanique conditioner and Mielle Organics Curling Custard (Pomegranate and Honey).


----------



## metro_qt

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I have been watching this thread and have read from the first page. I've literally been wearing braids/twists/faux locs for almost 2 years. I finally took my hair down over Thanksgiving break. This thread inspired me to revisit WnGs.
> 
> I hope y'all don't mind me sharing my results. This is day 4 hair. I used Tresemme Botanique conditioner and Mielle Organics Curling Custard (Pomegranate and Honey).


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!
Tell me more about your results! 
I'm always looking to try new products, and your hair looks just like mine in front, (mine is much tighter in back).
What is your favorite product so far?


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all... I'm learning how to diffuse! Yay.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got a shower mirror for Xmas. Now aside from diffusing I won’t have to touch my hair once I leave the shower.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

metro_qt said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!
> Tell me more about your results!
> I'm always looking to try new products, and your hair looks just like mine in front, (mine is much tighter in back).
> What is your favorite product so far?




Thanks! Love your hair btw.

So I cowash rinse, add regular conditioner and shingle in my styler. I'm really liking Mielle's products. The 7custard was super defining and have me 4 day hair (I could probably go longer but I like to stick to a schedule). I plooped for about 10 mins then diffused.

So far my fave is the honey and ginger gel as its so mouthwatering, but the custard is awesome for definition.

I have wetline extreme  wanna try that soon.


----------



## LadyRaider

metro_qt said:


> My current wash n go situation, this wash n go was done on Saturday night, and was still wet when I went to sleep...
> I got photos taken from friends on Monday night, and it held up ok....View attachment 452919
> 
> Same combo, my holy grail combo I guess, Kccc then brush with Denman and chase with Wetline xtreme gel. Dassit


Cute pic!
I wish I knew how (or could) take a cute pic! Hah!
Hmmm. This is new information... styler, then denman, then gel?  Interesting!


----------



## LadyRaider

Can everyone but me pineapple? I mean I can, but my curls at the back are tighter so they are kind of short to fit into the ponytail on top of my head. What do you do then?


----------



## Kiaray8

LadyRaider said:


> Can everyone but me pineapple? I mean I can, but my curls at the back are tighter so they are kind of short to fit into the ponytail on top of my head. What do you do then?


 
I used to have the same issue so I use ponytails now like 3 or 4 around my hair and it provides stretch too. I still try to pineapple the front as I have a different curl pattern/texture so it ends being crushed.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried out my dyson blow dryer today. I’m a little disappointed. 
- It’s not really quieter than my babyliss and the pitch is higher so I found it more annoying 
- I used a mix of the lowest 2 heat settings and my hair didn’t dry any faster than with my babyliss

it’s very light and it’s pretty, but I was expecting more for $400. Although DH got it on sale for $350


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LadyRaider said:


> Can everyone but me pineapple? I mean I can, but my curls at the back are tighter so they are kind of short to fit into the ponytail on top of my head. What do you do then?



I can't. My hair is too short. I occasionally do small ponytails for stretching. For bed I don't do anything.


----------



## Alma Petra

Having hosted this 2019 challenge (to an extent), I feel the need to ask you ladies what are we going to do in 2020?
Happy new year everybody!


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Having hosted this 2019 challenge (to an extent), I feel the need to ask you ladies what are we going to do in 2020?
> Happy new year everybody!



I love this thread. Let’s do it again.


----------



## kim1006

GettingKinky said:


> I tried out my dyson blow dryer today. I’m a little disappointed.
> - It’s not really quieter than my babyliss and the pitch is higher so I found it more annoying
> - I used a mix of the lowest 2 heat settings and my hair didn’t dry any faster than with my babyliss
> 
> it’s very light and it’s pretty, but I was expecting more for $400. Although DH got it on sale for $350


Maybe, you can exchange the Supersonic for the Airwrap.  I love my new airwrap.

Also, do you know where your husband found the dryer on sale?


----------



## GettingKinky

kim1006 said:


> Maybe, you can exchange the Supersonic for the Airwrap.  I love my new airwrap.
> 
> Also, do you know where your husband found the dryer on sale?



He got it on amazon. It wasn’t on sale per say but he paid $400 and got the dryer and a $50 amazon card.


----------



## kim1006

GettingKinky said:


> He got it on amazon. It wasn’t on sale per say but he paid $400 and got the dryer and a $50 amazon card.



Thanks and Happy New Decade!


----------



## Alma Petra

GettingKinky said:


> I love this thread. Let’s do it again.


Would you rather we start a new similar one or change the title to 2020 and continue here?


----------



## GettingKinky

Alma Petra said:


> Would you rather we start a new similar one or change the title to 2020 and continue here?



I’m ok either way. It’s probably easier to just change the title and keep going.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Alma Petra said:


> Having hosted this 2019 challenge (to an extent), I feel the need to ask you ladies what are we going to do in 2020?
> Happy new year everybody!



I vote just changing the title too.


----------



## Alma Petra

Done!
We now have a new shiny title!


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried Deva Decadence conditioner today. It wasn’t that slippy, but I didn’t have any issues detangling any my hair turned out nice. I’m going to add this to my conditioner rotation. I’m not sure if I’ll repurchase, I’ll give it more time before I decide that. I have a liter so it will last me awhile. 

I really like my shower mirror. I think I did a better job with my product application since I can see what I’m doing and it doesn’t make a mess since I’m still in the shower.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I can see how folks rave about Wetline Extreme gel. The definition is insane! However, its too drying for me.


----------



## water_n_oil

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I can see how folks rave about Wetline Extreme gel. The definition is insane! However, its too drying for me.


Yep, same for me. Didn't matter what I used underneath.


----------



## NaturalShe94

Alma Petra said:


> So let me join my own challenge
> 
> 
> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
> My hair is 4a/4b (I think), medium strands, low density, and high to normal porosity. My nape is at APL stretched while my front is just below my lower lip.
> The central parts of my hair (front and crown) have a rough texture and are more frizzy and harder to define. The sides and the very nape are silkier and easier to define but they are my thinning areas unfortunately.​
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
> I style in wash and gos, though I'm not always confident enough to wear them out, so I often wear hats and simple African wraps. I hope that this challenge will help me wear my wash and go out more frequently.
> 
> I wash every 3 to 4 days.
> 
> My current favourite products are:
> *Prepoo:* sunflower oil
> *Cowash:* As I AM Growash or Deva Curl No Poo Original
> *Leave-in*: KCKT
> *Curl enhancer:* UFDCM
> *Gel:* Wet Line Xtreme
> 
> But I have a huge stash that I'm looking to get rid of in 2019​
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
> BSL hopefully​
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
> 
> To manage to achieve good styling results more *consistently*
> To learn to achieve both definition and the illusion of *volume* in the same wash and go. Can't say how much I love volume!
> To grow my hair long enough to be able to *cover the thin areas* and feel more confident wearing my wash and go out
> To learn how to preserve my WnG over night and how to refresh it in the morning
> To have my hair shaped and colored (not very brave to get these done at the moment)
> 
> *Any current struggles or concerns?*
> As mentioned above​
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*
> Starting length
> View media item 129949
> Some wash and Go photos
> 
> View media item 129945
> View media item 129951
> View media item 129939​




I know this post of yours is like two years old but your hair is jaw droppingly beautiful. May I ask how you get your wng so defined???


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Happy New Years, everyone! (I know I'm late, lol)

I clarified with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next I used Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Butter Masque as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into to 6s.

I smoothed on NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner onto each section (as my leave-in and styler). I used Organic Safflower Oil as my sealant. I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I know I was stressed for most of 2019, and that can definitely lead to excessive shedding... 

But, is there any way I can decrease the shedding?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m loving my day 2 hair. I don’t know if it’s the Deva conditioner or the fact that I focused on getting more gel on my roots, or the dyson dryer or sleeping in a buff instead of a pineapple.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Day 4 hair. Used Tresemme Botanique (coconut milk and aloe vera) with Aunt Jackie's dont shrink flaxseed gel. My nighttime routine is to just put my hair in a buff (or the knock off I got from Amazon) and let it loose in the morning with a few sprays of the Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey curl refreshing spray.

Yesterday I did a half up half down style bc it was looking a little too limp for my liking. Today I woke up with a nice fro! A bit frizzy but I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## GettingKinky

You’re so cute @pinkchocolatedaisy


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

GettingKinky said:


> You’re so cute @pinkchocolatedaisy



Awww thanks


----------



## faithVA

I signed up for the Black Curl Magic Digital Forum.  I'm waiting to get some starting advice on product. I'm skeptical but hopeful. Of course I will give it all I have. 

I will update in here while I'm going through the process.


----------



## faithVA

I really don't have much in my stash so I purchased some products to get started. I bought the Elucence's clarifying and moisturizing shampoo. I bought the Curl Junkie conditioner. I hope it has enough slip. And I bought Uncle Funky's Daughter gel. I tried to buy the Doux but it was out of stock. 

Hopefully it will be here by next weekend so I can try it over the long weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I signed up for the Black Curl Magic Digital Forum.  I'm waiting to get some starting advice on product. I'm skeptical but hopeful. Of course I will give it all I have.
> 
> I will update in here while I'm going through the process.



I hope you find it helpful. It took me awhile to get into, but I enjoyed my time there. I found their video/tutorials a bit long winded and in need of editing, but they contain a lot of useful information. It also took me awhile to get used to their very blunt manner. The search function was my friend.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I hope you find it helpful. It took me awhile to get into, but I enjoyed my time there. I found their video/tutorials a bit long winded and in need of editing, but they contain a lot of useful information. It also took me awhile to get used to their very blunt manner. The search function was my friend.


I can say I agree to all of that so far.  I'm ignoring some of the commentary. 

Thanks for the heads up about the search feature. I had missed that and I do need it. 

I'm trying to decide what foam to use over Uncle Funkys since my hair would be considered dehydrated. But I'm also considering just rinsing more often and sticking to flat twist for a while.  We shall see.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Shadow_Lace said:


> Happy New Years, everyone! (I know I'm late, lol)
> 
> I clarified with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next I used Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Butter Masque as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into to 6s.
> 
> I smoothed on NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner onto each section (as my leave-in and styler). I used Organic Safflower Oil as my sealant. I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> I know I was stressed for most of 2019, and that can definitely lead to excessive shedding...
> 
> But, is there any way I can decrease the shedding?



Nvm about the shedding! I wasn't back to my usual wash days schedule yet....

I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. Next, I used NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed on Miss Jessie's Honey Curls onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



While I did like the ease of the conditioner wash n go....
I just remembered that I'm trying to use up seldom used products.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Nvm about the shedding! I wasn't back to my usual wash days schedule yet....
> 
> I washed with TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo. Next, I used NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> I smoothed on Miss Jessie's Honey Curls onto each section.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> While I did like the ease of the conditioner wash n go....
> I just remembered that I'm trying to use up seldom used products.



How long did your conditioner wash n go last?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> How long did your conditioner wash n go last?


 
I got it to last up to 5 days... it could've gone further but that was already passed pushing it for my hair.

I know 5 days may not seem like much, but that's a long time for me. I usually wash every 2-3 days, sometimes even a fourth day. 

I've only achieved that success with this particular conditioner (Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant) though.

I know during that time frame, I only refreshed it 1x.

It actually holds my curls in place like a styling product, and it actually dries fast!

It didn't dry out my hair, easy to rinse out. It's a good detangling conditioner, so I figured why not.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> I got it to last up to 5 days... it could've gone further but that was already passed pushing it for my hair.
> 
> I know 5 days may not seem like much, but that's a long time for me. I usually wash every 2-3 days, sometimes even a fourth day.
> 
> I've only achieved that success with this particular conditioner (Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant) though.
> 
> I know during that time frame, I only refreshed it 1x.
> 
> It actually holds my curls in place like a styling product, and it actually dries fast!
> 
> It didn't dry out my hair, easy to rinse out. It's a good detangling conditioner, so I figured why not.



That’s impressive!  Even with gel by day 4 my hair is more frizzy than I like and also a bit more fro-like than I want.
Do you work out?  I think my workouts are part of my problem.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> That’s impressive!  Even with gel by day 4 my hair is more frizzy than I like and also a bit more fro-like than I want.
> Do you work out?  I think my workouts are part of my problem.



I don't.... I need to get back to exercising! 

That might be it. Do you use a refresher spray? Maybe try that after an intense workout?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s impressive!  Even with gel by day 4 my hair is more frizzy than I like and also a bit more fro-like than I want.
> Do you work out?  I think my workouts are part of my problem.


Do you wear a buff while working out to help wick some of the water?


----------



## faithVA

My products come tomorrow.  I have a bike ride tomorrow so hopefully my arms aren't too tired wash my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Do you wear a buff while working out to help wick some of the water?



I don’t my head gets so hot I feel like wearing a buff would make me feel even hotter, but maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

First wash and go of 2020 as I just took out a protective style. Used my usual combo of UFD and Doux foam. I took my time raking so I have more definition. The wetter my hair the better. I'm realizing my shrinkage isn't the same all over as it grows out. I'm getting my color covered over next month. Looking forward to that.


----------



## faithVA

I started my 30 day detox today. I don't think I will be able to wear a wng any time soon.  I'm going to need to detox and put my hair into flat twist and then try a wng again next month. 

I clarified twice using the Elucence Clarifying shampoo. Then I cleansed with the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. I used Curl Junkie Smoothie Conditioner. This doesn't really have enough slip for my hair which is why I was doing oil rinsing. I let the conditioner sit for 10 minutes. Then I added more water and conditioner. I finger detangled, used a wide tooth comb and then used my Wet Brush.

I had a good amount of water in my hair when I rinsed, at least I thought I did. I used UFD. After putting the product in, I added more water. I didn't add the holding product but I will the next time I try a wng. I tried to define outside the shower. Not much separation happening in my hair. I kept adding product and water until I got tired. 

I haven't gotten my dryer yet so air drying right now. Of course my hair won't be anywhere near dry in the next 3 hours. I think I may just use a blow dryer and try to dry it a bit so I can go to bed.

I definitely need a cut but I need to be able to wear a wng for at least 2 days before I cut my hair. I still need to be able to put it into flat twist.

I open to any suggestions, if anyone has any.


After the moisturizing shampoo

 

Conditioner is just sitting on my hair but it got better after letting it sit for 10 minutes
 

After what seemed like a ton of gel


----------



## metro_qt

oneastrocurlie said:


> First wash and go of 2020 as I just took out a protective style. Used my usual combo of UFD and Doux foam. I took my time raking so I have more definition. The wetter my hair the better. I'm realizing my shrinkage isn't the same all over as it grows out. I'm getting my color covered over next month. Looking forward to that.


Covered over? Are you going to a darker colour all over?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I started my 30 day detox today. I don't think I will be able to wear a wng any time soon.  I'm going to need to detox and put my hair into flat twist and then try a wng again next month.
> 
> I clarified twice using the Elucence Clarifying shampoo. Then I cleansed with the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. I used Curl Junkie Smoothie Conditioner. This doesn't really have enough slip for my hair which is why I was doing oil rinsing. I let the conditioner sit for 10 minutes. Then I added more water and conditioner. I finger detangled, used a wide tooth comb and then used my Wet Brush.
> 
> I had a good amount of water in my hair when I rinsed, at least I thought I did. I used UFD. After putting the product in, I added more water. I didn't add the holding product but I will the next time I try a wng. I tried to define outside the shower. Not much separation happening in my hair. I kept adding product and water until I got tired.
> 
> I haven't gotten my dryer yet so air drying right now. Of course my hair won't be anywhere near dry in the next 3 hours. I think I may just use a blow dryer and try to dry it a bit so I can go to bed.
> 
> I definitely need a cut but I need to be able to wear a wng for at least 2 days before I cut my hair. I still need to be able to put it into flat twist.
> 
> I open to any suggestions, if anyone has any.
> 
> 
> After the moisturizing shampoo
> 
> View attachment 454737 View attachment 454739
> 
> Conditioner is just sitting on my hair but it got better after letting it sit for 10 minutes
> View attachment 454741
> 
> After what seemed like a ton of gel
> View attachment 454743



That’s a great start!  Are you enjoying the digital salon?
The thing I realized after I was there awhile was that although they talk about the 30 day detox, many of the women there say it took much longer for their hair to become fully hydrated. Like 6-9 months. So after 2 months of membership I decided to follow their recommendations on my own. I think when I reach the 6 month mark I may rejoin for another month or 2. 
When I got my first Dev cut I was still using oil/butters. When I went back about 2 months after I gave them up, my stylist commented that my hair was in better shape and she used fewer products when she styled my hair. 
They keep talking about how the whole thing is a process and to be patient, but I had a really hard time with that. But now that I’ve been doing this for 4 months I’ve become more patient/accepting.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I started my 30 day detox today. I don't think I will be able to wear a wng any time soon.  I'm going to need to detox and put my hair into flat twist and then try a wng again next month.
> 
> I clarified twice using the Elucence Clarifying shampoo. Then I cleansed with the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. I used Curl Junkie Smoothie Conditioner. This doesn't really have enough slip for my hair which is why I was doing oil rinsing. I let the conditioner sit for 10 minutes. Then I added more water and conditioner. I finger detangled, used a wide tooth comb and then used my Wet Brush.
> 
> I had a good amount of water in my hair when I rinsed, at least I thought I did. I used UFD. After putting the product in, I added more water. I didn't add the holding product but I will the next time I try a wng. I tried to define outside the shower. Not much separation happening in my hair. I kept adding product and water until I got tired.
> 
> I haven't gotten my dryer yet so air drying right now. Of course my hair won't be anywhere near dry in the next 3 hours. I think I may just use a blow dryer and try to dry it a bit so I can go to bed.
> 
> I definitely need a cut but I need to be able to wear a wng for at least 2 days before I cut my hair. I still need to be able to put it into flat twist.
> 
> I open to any suggestions, if anyone has any.
> 
> 
> After the moisturizing shampoo
> 
> View attachment 454737 View attachment 454739
> 
> Conditioner is just sitting on my hair but it got better after letting it sit for 10 minutes
> View attachment 454741
> 
> After what seemed like a ton of gel
> View attachment 454743



Those elucence shampoos are super concentrated. I typically only do one lather of the clarifying and one of the moisture one. Using the clarifying one twice might have been a lot for your hair. 

I DC with heat 99% of the time. I have a hot head like cap I made myself. Even the most stubborn DCs seem better with heat.

I don't squeeze out water after I rinse out my DC. I add my leave in, add more water, rake my leave in more and put my towel over my hair and go straight to styling.

So my hair is still super wet once I section and add UFD curly magic.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> Covered over? Are you going to a darker colour all over?



Yup darker. I like my color just over trying to keep my roots touched up. Next time I'll just get highlights.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s a great start!  Are you enjoying the digital salon?
> The thing I realized after I was there awhile was that although they talk about the 30 day detox, many of the women there say it took much longer for their hair to become fully hydrated. Like 6-9 months. So after 2 months of membership I decided to follow their recommendations on my own. I think when I reach the 6 month mark I may rejoin for another month or 2.
> When I got my first Dev cut I was still using oil/butters. When I went back about 2 months after I gave them up, my stylist commented that my hair was in better shape and she used fewer products when she styled my hair.
> They keep talking about how the whole thing is a process and to be patient, but I had a really hard time with that. But now that I’ve been doing this for 4 months I’ve become more patient/accepting.



I'm not sure I would say I'm enjoying it. I am giving it a try to see how it works out. I do like that there is someone there I can ask questions of. But it's too early for me to have a real opinion of it. I will need to some improvement in my hair before I can have any type of judgment.

In 30 days I'm just hoping to see some improvement. Right now I can't wear my hair out at all unless I straighten it. So if I can get to a point where I can even do a wng puff I would consider that an improvement. I know people are looking for 4 to 7 day hair. I'm just trying to get to 2 days  I have never even been able to wear a wng for 24 hours. 

If I've made improvement by the end of the month I will just sign up for a year, so I can get regular help because I'm going to need that. 

I can say I really did like the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. Several ladies on this board had mentioned it before. I just never purchased it.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Those elucence shampoos are super concentrated. I typically only do one lather of the clarifying and one of the moisture one. Using the clarifying one twice might have been a lot for your hair.
> 
> I DC with heat 99% of the time. I have a hot head like cap I made myself. Even the most stubborn DCs seem better with heat.
> 
> I don't squeeze out water after I rinse out my DC. I add my leave in, add more water, rake my leave in more and put my towel over my hair and go straight to styling.
> 
> So my hair is still super wet once I section and add UFD curly magic.


Thank you @oneastrocurlie. I clarified twice because I have not clarified my hair in years. And since I had castor oil and I have used a demi-permanent for several months I thought it might be best. I clarified once but I could see the water still beading up on my hair, so I went for the 2nd one. It seemed to help. When I followed with the moisturizing shampoo it was really nice.

It may have been too much but I'm not sure. And since I'm only do it this one time I will have time to recover.

Thanks for the other tips.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure I would say I'm enjoying it. I am giving it a try to see how it works out. I do like that there is someone there I can ask questions of. But it's too early for me to have a real opinion of it. I will need to some improvement in my hair before I can have any type of judgment.
> 
> In 30 days I'm just hoping to see some improvement. Right now I can't wear my hair out at all unless I straighten it. So if I can get to a point where I can even do a wng puff I would consider that an improvement. I know people are looking for 4 to 7 day hair. I'm just trying to get to 2 days  I have never even been able to wear a wng for 24 hours.
> 
> If I've made improvement by the end of the month I will just sign up for a year, so I can get regular help because I'm going to need that.
> 
> I can say I really did like the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. Several ladies on this board had mentioned it before. I just never purchased it.



I have the Elucence moisture shampoo and the conditioner and I really like both. When I finish the shampoo I may try the Innersense Hydrating Cream Hairbath. They swear by it over there.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I have the Elucence moisture shampoo and the conditioner and I really like both. When I finish the shampoo I may try the Innersense Hydrating Cream Hairbath. They swear by it over there.



I'm thinking I will have that shampoo for 2 years  

I have heard good things about the Hairbath.

I put my pics up with my steps and have gotten feedback which I like. I will try the revised steps tomorrow and sit under the dryer and see how it goes. I'm re-reading them now to make sure I have them in my head before I get in the shower.

I used too much gel because my hair is sticky. But it is soft. I used a blowdryer to get it dry enough so I can sleep. My hair looks terrible but it feels good


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking I will have that shampoo for 2 years
> 
> I have heard good things about the Hairbath.
> 
> I put my pics up with my steps and have gotten feedback which I like. I will try the revised steps tomorrow and sit under the dryer and see how it goes. I'm re-reading them now to make sure I have them in my head before I get in the shower.
> 
> I used too much gel because my hair is sticky. But it is soft. I used a blowdryer to get it dry enough so I can sleep. My hair looks terrible but it feels good



I have the liter bottle of the shampoo and I think it will last me a really long time. I only use a quarter size each time. But I’ve started shampooing twice each time I wash my hair and I wash 2x a week so maybe I will finish it within a year.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I have the liter bottle of the shampoo and I think it will last me a really long time. I only use a quarter size each time. But I’ve started shampooing twice each time I wash my hair and I wash 2x a week so maybe I will finish it within a year.



Why do you wash twice a week?


----------



## water_n_oil

I wasn't planning on sticking with this challenge for 2020...then I bought two big containers of eco today.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Why do you wash twice a week?



By day 3 or 4 I have more frizz than I like so I wash again to rehydrate and restyle my hair. I tried cowashing instead but I didn’t like the results.  If I’m feeling lazy on one of my wash days I just wear a low pony/puff.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new favorite combo!

I washed with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream, followed by Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> By day 3 or 4 I have more frizz than I like so I wash again to rehydrate and restyle my hair. I tried cowashing instead but I didn’t like the results.  If I’m feeling lazy on one of my wash days I just wear a low pony/puff.


Thanks for that explanation. That makes a lot of sense. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## faithVA

I took my buff off this morning and fluffed my hair. I put on headband and rocked that shrunken wng all day. My hair was so soft and not as sticky as last night.

My dryer came today so redoing it to see what it looks like when I dry it so I have a baseline of where I started. 

I tried just rinsing my hair but I had put on way too much gel. I did a quick shampoo with the Elucence which helped. I conditioned with Curl Junkie and detangled with my Conair brush. I used the Uncle Funky's daughter gel and let that sit on my hair 10 minutes. I followed that up with 2 pumps of Design Essential Styling Foam on each side. It dried a bit too much because it takes me forever to work the gel through. I will get better. 

Now I'm sitting under the dryer. I have it set on medium. Not sure if that is high enough. My scalp doesn't like high so I'm going to try medium for a while.

Have no idea how this will turn out. If it's a fail, not sure what I'm going to do in the morning


----------



## faithVA

It was a fail. I need to add more water. But I did get to test out my dryer. Most of my hair dried in 45 minutes on medium. And now I know if its a fail I can put it in a puff. I will wear a puff tomorrow. Tomorrow night I will rinse and just put in flat twist.


----------



## faithVA

Wngs are on the shelf for now. Back to my flat twist. I will come back when I try them again in a month or so.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Wngs are on the shelf for now. Back to my flat twist. I will come back when I try them again in a month or so.



what happened?  You didn’t like your puff?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> what happened?  You didn’t like your puff?



Aisha (sp) suggested I not do wngs right now but stick to twist and let my hair get more hydrated. 

My puff was OK. I wore it to work and it didn't draw up too much. I don't think I could have worn it 2 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Aisha (sp) suggested I not do wngs right now but stick to twist and let my hair get more hydrated.
> 
> My puff was OK. I wore it to work and it didn't draw up too much. I don't think I could have worn it 2 days.



That makes sense. My hair held moisture much better when I wore it in a twisted bun.


----------



## Kiaray8

I’ve noticed more length retention with my WNGs as I did a quick length check. I’m trying to find a leave in now that will work well with the camile rose curl maker as I used different line products and got flakes (this may be because I’m heavy handed).  I tried with the curl milk and my hair is actually dry so back to the thinking board I think.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

A _mostly_ Nature's Little Secret wash n go 

I clarified with NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used the NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s. 

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed on NLS Avocado Moisture Cream, then re-sectioned my hair. 
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed NLS Flax seed Curly Custard onto each section.
Finally, I used CurlMix Serum (Rose Scent) as a sealant.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I decided to try the improved formula of the Flax seed gel. I hated the 1st version!
But this application was definitely better.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I sort of put wash n gos on hold after I realized my hair is lacking protein. I’ve been trying to implement more protein into my daily routine. I don’t want to speak too soon but I think I’m noticing a difference. Losing way less hair, easier to detangle, ends are more defined I think? In general, I feel like I’m seeing a slight wave to my hair that wasn’t there before. I’ve only been doing this for about a month so we’ll see what happens. Today was the first time I put gel in my hair since starting this protein routine and I noticed my hair seemed more defined even tho I didn’t really section my hair or take my time because I was rushing. I think lack of protein has been the underlying issue of all of my hair troubles (excessive dryness, lack of definition, really low elasticity/next to no bounce back).


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I am loving my hair! I think my consistency (and styling products) is paying off.


----------



## faithVA

I tried the Shea Moisture Gel tonight  It was like putting water on my hair. It completely confused me. I will try it again on wash day. If it doesn't work I will just toss it. It was very weird.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Total CurlMix Repair w/Rose Hip Oil & Aloe Vera Gel (Rose Scent) wash n go

I washed with CM Aloe Vera Shampoo. Next, I used the CM Grape Seed Conditioner as my r/o and detangler.
I sectioned into 6s.

On soaking wet hair I smoothed the CM Avocado Moisturizer, followed by the CM Flax Seed Gel onto each section.
I used the CM Serum as a sealant. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Note: the CurlMix Flax Seed Gel is a very runny/watery product and it works best on soaking wet hair.

I'll see how this dries, what kind of hold, etc. 
Then I'll come back with which Flax Seed product/brand I prefer and why:

Nature's Little Secret vs. CurlMix


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace let me know how you like the curl mix serum. I’ve been thinking of adding something to my routine to lubricate my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace let me know how you like the curl mix serum. I’ve been thinking of adding something to my routine to lubricate my hair.



Honestly, this is just another oil blend. I like the scent, but I definitely won't re-purchase. 

I find the Sweet Almond Oil (or Safflower Oil), that I mostly use for my skin, to have sufficient lubrication. 

Depends... if you like super light oils? 

Rose Serum Ingredients: Organic Rosehip Oil, Organic Apricot Kernel Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Fragrance.

This really was a last-minute impulse purchase...

I actually started using it as a sealant for the Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Custard, because the Owner advises using oil as a sealant.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, I found another combo!

I clarified with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream on, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard onto each section.
Finally, I used CurlMix Serum Repair (Rose Scent) as a sealant.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

On Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Curly Custard vs. CurlMix Flax Seed Gel (Repair line w/Rosehip Oil & Aloe Vera)

Nature's Little Secret:
Firm Hold
Slip! = Smoothest application
Doesn't dry out my hair
Nice scent (it fades once dry)
Aloe Vera

vs.

CurlMix:
Very Light Hold
No Slip! Even when applied on soaking wet hair = difficult application (comparing all the times I used it)
Drying
Very little of any scent (non-existent once dry)
Aloe Vera


So my choice going forward is......

Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Curly Custard!


For reference: thin/low density, medium porosity, medium (a few fine areas) texture, type 3


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace let me know how you like the curl mix serum. I’ve been thinking of adding something to my routine to lubricate my hair.



What do you mean lubricate your hair? What are you trying to do? I'm just curious.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> What do you mean lubricate your hair? What are you trying to do? I'm just curious.



I’m curious to see if I can reduce the friction between my curls so that my hair moves more. I feel like my curls snag on each because the surface of my hair isn’t very smooth.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My last two wash and gos didn't last very long. 48 hours later and it's a cotton ball. Poofy, soft yet a little dry, frizzy and round. Not feeling that. Need to experiment with what I have before trying new stuff.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

It’s so funny the difference between a gel that works and one that doesn’t. Picked up an Aussie gel and tried it twice this week and my hair was whatever, dry, dull, the usual. Then, another day I used UFD gel and my hair just seemed shinier and more hydrated and just better. Ended up ordering another bottle today.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used Miche Beauty Peppermint Candy Cane Deep Conditioner as my strengthening/protein treatment and detangler.  I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I smoothed NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream, followed by Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair. 

About the Xtreme (newer, changed formula, formerly branded Xtreme Wetline) Gel:
I don't need to use a sealant 
Better hold (no need for Eco-Style Gel on frizzier areas)
Long-lasting


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I used CR whipped gel and Renpure Curling Jelly along with a ez detangler brush. Quite happy with the turn out even if the brush made my hair more curly thus making it look shorter.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love the way my hair turns out when I use Deva Decadance  conditioner.  It’s not very slippy, but I get fluffy day 1 hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I love the way my hair turns out when I use Deva Decadance  conditioner.  It’s not very slippy, but I get fluffy day 1 hair.


Do you rinse it out? If so, try putting conditioner and water in a separate bottle and pouring that over your hair after you add conditioner. For me it gives the conditioner more slip without diluting it too much. I usually use about 9 pumps per 12 to 16 oz. But that lasts me several uses.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Do you rinse it out? If so, try putting conditioner and water in a separate bottle and pouring that over your hair after you add conditioner. For me it gives the conditioner more slip without diluting it too much. I usually use about 9 pumps per 12 to 16 oz. But that lasts me several uses.



I do rinse it all out. That’s an interesting idea. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I need to stop trying to extend my wash n go! 
The tangles! And the shedding! 
It's not worth it!


Ok, so I clarified with Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo.
Next, I used Briogeo Don't Despair Repair Honey Mask as my strengthening & balancing d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed NLS Avocado Moisture Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On more wet than damp hair) I smoothed NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard, followed by NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.




I do like the NLS Herbal Oil, although it's quite light, it glides nicely onto my hair. 
The scent is extremely faint, and it smells... well... like herbs lol

About the Briogeo Honey Mask..
It has great slip!
The scent is noticeable, but it dissipates.
It's a light cream consistency.

I found it in my stash and finally decided to try it.
It has the same ingredients as the original Don't Despair, Repair Mask... except Honey is added high up in the ingredients.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Where are all the lovely hair pictures on this thread?


----------



## GettingKinky

How’s your detox coming along @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> How’s your detox coming along @faithVA


It's going swell.  I just wanted to say swell.

Its going fine. I'm cleansing every 3 days and using up product.  Doing 4 flat twist on each side. 

I ordered a tangle buster which should arrive today.  That should cut down my detangle time. I'm pouring diluted conditioner over my conditioner which helps a lot. 

I'm going to do a wng around the 15th for progress pics.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It's going swell.  I just wanted to say swell.
> 
> Its going fine. I'm cleansing every 3 days and using up product.  Doing 4 flat twist on each side.
> 
> I ordered a tangle buster which should arrive today.  That should cut down my detangle time. I'm pouring diluted conditioner over my conditioner which helps a lot.
> 
> I'm going to do a wng around the 15th for progress pics.



Remind me again, what does the diluted conditioner do?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Remind me again, what does the diluted conditioner do?


I use it to add slip to my hair to detangle. For me it works better than just adding water to my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used the NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed NLS Avocado Moisture Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On more wet than damp hair) I smoothed NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard, followed NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I'm trying to get back to my regular wash every 3 days, but it's so tempting to see how many days I can get out of my wash n go!

Or basically the perils of finally having a good wash n go; yet, my oily scalp and annoying shedding-induced-tangles won't let me be great!

I made sure to be extra gentle with my hair this time.
Because unfortunately last time I wasn't, and was in a rush (idek remember why). Which combined resulted in some breakage. So now I'm trying to pamper my hair as much as possible.


----------



## faithVA

Even though I'm wearing my hair in flat twist, I can tell by day 3 my hair needs water. I can also tell that my hair doesn't really like the cleansing conditioner back to back. I plan on shampooing Sunday  so didn't want to shampoo again today.

Sunday I will use a moisturizing shampoo and see how that works. I am alternating the moisturizing shampoo and the TGIN shampoo. 

I'm debating on doing a wng the 2nd weekend in February or waiting until my hair holds water for 4 days vs. the 3. I will see how I feel. I may not want to be bothered with my hair 

For now I'm still cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in then using a foam. Then I twist it up.

Oh, and I bought the Tangle Buster. It did work better than my WetBrush. 

I'm riding my bike on Sunday so I will cleanse, condition and style (CCS) then.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Even though I'm wearing my hair in flat twist, I can tell by day 3 my hair needs water. I can also tell that my hair doesn't really like the cleansing conditioner back to back. I plan on shampooing Sunday  so didn't want to shampoo again today.
> 
> Sunday I will use a moisturizing shampoo and see how that works. I am alternating the moisturizing shampoo and the TGIN shampoo.
> 
> I'm debating on doing a wng the 2nd weekend in February or waiting until my hair holds water for 4 days vs. the 3. I will see how I feel. I may not want to be bothered with my hair
> 
> For now I'm still cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in then using a foam. Then I twist it up.
> 
> Oh, and I bought the Tangle Buster. It did work better than my WetBrush.
> 
> I'm riding my bike on Sunday so I will cleanse, condition and style (CCS) then.



I never tried a cleansing conditioner, but I’m definitely not a fan of cowashing. I need to shampoo to get water into my hair. 

I still can’t get a wash n go to last 4 days with my exercise schedule. I’ve kind of given up on that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Even though I'm wearing my hair in flat twist, I can tell by day 3 my hair needs water. I can also tell that my hair doesn't really like the cleansing conditioner back to back. I plan on shampooing Sunday  so didn't want to shampoo again today.
> 
> Sunday I will use a moisturizing shampoo and see how that works. I am alternating the moisturizing shampoo and the TGIN shampoo.
> 
> I'm debating on doing a wng the 2nd weekend in February or waiting until my hair holds water for 4 days vs. the 3. I will see how I feel. I may not want to be bothered with my hair
> 
> For now I'm still cleansing, conditioning, applying a leave-in then using a foam. Then I twist it up.
> 
> Oh, and I bought the Tangle Buster. It did work better than my WetBrush.
> 
> I'm riding my bike on Sunday so I will cleanse, condition and style (CCS) then.



What cowash are you using? I cowash 90% of the time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I never tried a cleansing conditioner, but I’m definitely not a fan of cowashing. I need to shampoo to get water into my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can’t get a wash n go to last 4 days with my exercise schedule. I’ve kind of given up on that.


The cleansing conditioner works well since I cleanse my hair every 3 days. I don't need the intensity of a full shampoo at that point. Even a moisturizing shampoo is too much for every 3 days. As the ladies say you have to pick the right product for the right situation. So now I know it's good for 1 in between cleanse.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> What cowash are you using? I cowash 90% of the time.


I'm using Redken Cleansing Conditioner right now.  I picked it up from TJMaxx. I think it was 32 oz for $9.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> The cleansing conditioner works well since I cleanse my hair every 3 days. I don't need the intensity of a full shampoo at that point. Even a moisturizing shampoo is too much for every 3 days. As the ladies say you have to pick the right product for the right situation. So now I know it's good for 1 in between cleanse.



I’m washing every 3-4 days too. I alternate between a moisture poo and an all purpose poo. Maybe I should get a cleansing conditioner and see how I like it. Or the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m washing every 3-4 days too. I alternate between a moisture poo and an all purpose poo. Maybe I should get a cleansing conditioner and see how I like it. Or the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath


I think you should consider it. If you are past the detox you may be able to use the app purpose less often as well.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

And here it goes a hot day on the 1st of Feb!

I washed with NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used Miche Beauty Peppermint Candy Cane Deep Conditioner as my protein treatment and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I sprayed Miche Beauty BOOST Leave-In & Curl Refresher Spray, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed on Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I love Miche Beauty BOOST & BOUNCE scents; also love the MB Holiday d/c.
The Leave-in & Curl Cream have sweet fruity scents.... just in case anyone was wondering...

Leave-in Spray definitely has slip! 
I'm going to use it again on damp hair (just to see how well it compares)

Again, a lot of slip w/ the Curl Cream.
Even though it comes in a tub, this can get a little messy!
It's like a cross between a creme-gel and a hair milk (Idk how else to describe it).

On the label it says it can be used as a one n done...
Multi-style product: twist-outs, braid-outs, wash n go, flexi-rods.

I'll be back with the hold later.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I think you should consider it. If you are past the detox you may be able to use the app purpose less often as well.



I’ve been using the all purpose weekly because they told me that the kinky curly products tend to build up quickly. I tried going 3 washes in a row with my moisture poo and I could tell I had build up. But maybe I could do 2 washes with the moisture poo and then use my all purpose.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been using the all purpose weekly because they told me that the kinky curly products tend to build up quickly. I tried going 3 washes in a row with my moisture poo and I could tell I had build up. But maybe I could do 2 washes with the moisture poo and then use my all purpose.


Well you understand how to tell when you need to change up so you will make the right decision. The cleaning conditioner probably won't work with kinky curly. 

I'm not sure why the kinky curly builds up. I wonder if it has some ingredient that isn't listed.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Well you understand how to tell when you need to change up so you will make the right decision. The cleaning conditioner probably won't work with kinky curly.
> 
> I'm not sure why the kinky curly builds up. I wonder if it has some ingredient that isn't listed.



I’ve wondered that too. It doesn’t make sense. I’ve thought about switching to uncle funky, but I don’t want to go through new learning curve.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new fav. combo!

I washed w/ NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair Honey Mask my protein + moisture balancing d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel (formerly called Wetline Xtreme, newer formula, no Triethanolamine) onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



The reason why I emphasized the Xtreme gel difference...
Because the older formula didn't work at all w/ the Miche Twisting Butter.
I know from having watched the M.A.D. Curls Wet Look video.
LoriAnne (the Mother) tried to use the old Wetline w/ the Miche Twisting Butter and it curdled.


Oh, I didn't forget!
For anyone wondering about the Miche Beauty Curl Defining Cream...
I'd say the hold is a solid medium. While I did use a leave-in, the spray is very lightweight.
For my hair, this hold is a little bit stronger than the NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I've used the ez detangler brush my last two wngs. I like how it defines but it's defines so well my hair looks rather short than it does without using the brush.

I won't use it every time I do a wash and go. I'm leery about using combs or brushes regularly for fear for breakage but it's nice to have options.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've used the ez detangler brush my last two wngs. I like how it defines but it's defines so well my hair looks rather short than it does without using the brush.
> 
> I won't use it every time I do a wash and go. I'm leery about using combs or brushes regularly for fear for breakage but it's nice to have options.



I use the Felicia Leatherwood every time I detangle now. It does such a great job of getting shed hair out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I use the Felicia Leatherwood every time I detangle now. It does such a great job of getting shed hair out.



Yes, I do love how to removes shed hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Next week when I wash my hair I’m going to try my denman again. How small do my sections need to be?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, combo time!

I washed with NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used Miche Beauty Peppermint Candy Cane Deep Conditioner as my protein treatment and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed MB Quenched Hydrating & Twisting Butter, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard onto each section.
For my sealant, I used NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## faithVA

I have free time this weekend so I have been wetting my hair every day to see if I can get more water in my strands. Tomorrow I will use the TGIN to help the detox along. I still have a long way to go but I think I am seeing some progress. 

I don't have exact pictures to compare.

Here is after my first cleanse but before conditioner. This was January.
 

This was yesterday after I rinsed out the conditioner. The water is till beading but my hair is a bit calmer.


----------



## faithVA

Since I've been doing some type of rinse or cleansing each day, I've been keeping it simple. After rinsing out the conditioner. I've just been twisting it up with The Doux foam. Man I'm loving this foam stuff. It's so much simpler than all that LOC I was doing.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Since I've been doing some type of rinse or cleansing each day, I've been keeping it simple. After rinsing out the conditioner. I've just been twisting it up with The Doux foam. Man I'm loving this foam stuff. It's so much simpler than all that LOC I was doing.



Are you getting good hold with the Doux?  I use it when I pull my hair back into a pony/puff, but I don’t get as much hold as I was hoping for.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Are you getting good hold with the Doux?  I use it when I pull my hair back into a pony/puff, but I don’t get as much hold as I was hoping for.


I don't know. I'm always in flat twists so I wouldn't know about the hold. My hair is very defined when I take them out but I'm cleansing soon after that.

I think it is recommended more for being a topper.


----------



## metro_qt

My current wash n go Hair situation.... I've gotten so busy with work/lazy  that I will do up to 2 weeks just refreshing my wash n go.

This has got to stop.

-My excuses are that it's cold outside (i have a diffuser though)
-I don't like to sleep with wet hair (i have a diffuser though)
- I don't have enough time.... (true)

.....Currently thinking about buying a wig for the next 2 months until work calms down


----------



## faithVA

metro_qt said:


> View attachment 455415
> My current wash n go Hair situation.... I've gotten so busy with work/lazy  that I will do up to 2 weeks just refreshing my wash n go.
> 
> This has got to stop.
> 
> -My excuses are that it's cold outside (i have a diffuser though)
> -I don't like to sleep with wet hair (i have a diffuser though)
> - I don't have enough time.... (true)
> 
> .....Currently thinking about buying a wig for the next 2 months until work calms down


I love the fullness.


----------



## faithVA

Doing CCS every day is a lot. But I'm glad I had a chance to get more water in my hair. Now I'm back to my every 3 day schedule. On long weekends I may try every other day. We shall see.

Tonight I used TGIN and really worked it into the sections to detox. I thought about following it with the moisturizing shampoo but I really didn't need it. My hair seemed to be happy. Usually it tangles with the TGIN. 

I conditioned with the Kirklands. I thought I had a lot of it left but I may only have a month of that left. I think I will try the Curl Junkie next wash to see which one I like better.

I applied TGIN leave-in on soaking wet hair and added some water. Then I used Carol's Daughter foam. I thought I was going to use it all up today  It's good to know you can get a lot of applications out of the foam. I'm ready for it to go away already though 

I'm back in flat twist. I think my back is hydrated but my sides which are mostly gray aren't having it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was a hair model today at the cut it kinky training. I learned a lot about my hair.
They convinced me that I should give up using kinky curly products so I bought uncle funky gel and I create hold and inner peace.
They also suggested that I start using olaplex for my damaged ends.

They said my style should hold up to my workouts. Tomorrow will be the test.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> I was a hair model today at the cut it kinky training. I learned a lot about my hair.
> They convinced me that I should give up using kinky curly products so I bought uncle funky gel and I create hold and inner peace.
> They also suggested that I start using olaplex for my damaged ends.
> 
> They said my style should hold up to my workouts. Tomorrow will be the test.
> View attachment 455511


It looks really good.


----------



## metro_qt

faithVA said:


> I love the fullness.


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GettingKinky 

Why did they say give up KC?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I was a hair model today at the cut it kinky training. I learned a lot about my hair.
> They convinced me that I should give up using kinky curly products so I bought uncle funky gel and I create hold and inner peace.
> They also suggested that I start using olaplex for my damaged ends.
> 
> They said my style should hold up to my workouts. Tomorrow will be the test.
> View attachment 455511


Oh so lucky. Your hair looks great. 

I'm glad you got some advice and are letting those go. Glad you got some one on one time. 

What other things did you learn? You said you learned a lot about your hair.

Why are your ends damaged?

Did you find a stylist close to you while you were there?


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> Why did they say give up KC?



The kinky curly knot today leaves build up on the hair that requires a strong shampoo to remove. And using strong shampoo frequently is damaging to the cuticle. 
I still have a tub of kinky curly custard and a bottle of the knot today left. I may finish them before I switch over to uncle funky.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The kinky curly knot today leaves build up on the hair that requires a strong shampoo to remove. And using strong shampoo frequently is damaging to the cuticle.
> I still have a tub of kinky curly custard and a bottle of the knot today left. I may finish them before I switch over to uncle funky.


What products did they use on your hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Oh so lucky. Your hair looks great.
> 
> I'm glad you got some advice and are letting those go. Glad you got some one on one time.
> 
> What other things did you learn? You said you learned a lot about your hair.
> 
> Why are your ends damaged?
> 
> Did you find a stylist close to you while you were there?



I learned that my hair has a silky surface texture, and I never considered my texture silky. I found out  that I have high density hair. I never really thought that my hair was high density. I got confirmation that my strands are fine. 

I got to see exactly how Aisha applies the uncle funky and I create hold because she did my product application. 

My ends are damaged because up until 10 months ago I used baking soda to wash my hair. The high pH damages the cuticles and my ends are in pretty bad shape. 

The salon that hosted the event is about 40 minutes from my house without traffic, but I was talking to one of the other hair models and she told me about a woman that is less than 10 minutes from me. She isn’t cut it kinky trained, but based on her IG she does good work,  and she uses uncle funky. I will probably give her a try. 

I can’t decide if I’m going to get a hooded dryer. I see the benefits, but I just splurged on a dyson and setting up and putting away a hooded dryer is a hassle and takes up space. I’m going to keep trying to master the diffuser. 

I’ll probably rejoin the digital salon in the near future.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I learned that my hair has a silky surface texture, and I never considered my texture silky. I found out  that I have high density hair. I never really thought that my hair was high density. I got confirmation that my strands are fine.
> 
> I got to see exactly how Aisha applies the uncle funky and I create hold because she did my product application.
> 
> My ends are damaged because up until 10 months ago I used baking soda to wash my hair. The high pH damages the cuticles and my ends are in pretty bad shape.
> 
> The salon that hosted the event is about 40 minutes from my house without traffic, but I was talking to one of the other hair models and she told me about a woman that is less than 10 minutes from me. She isn’t cut it kinky trained, but based on her IG she does good work,  and she uses uncle funky. I will probably give her a try.
> 
> I can’t decide if I’m going to get a hooded dryer. I see the benefits, but I just splurged on a dyson and setting up and putting away a hooded dryer is a hassle and takes up space. I’m going to keep trying to master the diffuser.
> 
> I’ll probably rejoin the digital salon in the near future.


Thanks for the update . Looking forward to following your future progress.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo. Next, I used Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair Honey mask as my protein/moisture balancing d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into to 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed on Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed on MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter (as my cream),
followed by NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard onto each section.
I used NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil as my sealant.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I do like the MB Twisting Butter underneath the Flax Seed Custard. 
But for the very front of my hair (specifically, my growing-out bangs area)...
It seems like it could do with just a bit more moisture.

So, I decided to add in the actual MB Leave-In, wherein it should go.
Also, this weather out here is something else...


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, I finally figured out the culprit behind my build-up!


I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I followed it up with The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo as my moisturizing 'poo. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Desert Kalahari Melon Repair & Protect Masque as my strengthening treatment and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed on Xtreme Clear Gel.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I figured it out after reading about DevaCurl's Damage. Anywho, I've been dealing with build-up, but I couldn't really pinpoint the cause. I was reading up on Poly-Quaterniums and Quaternium build-up issues, on the Science-y Hair Blog.
I usually avoid those, but 1 doesn't usually show up clearly as the others: Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride.

It's in a few of my new favorite products (from various brands).
I don't have any problems with silicones and sulfates, but Poly-Quats and the like? No Bueno!
So, after carefully reading each ingredient list and finding the common denominator=Bingo!
None of the products I used today have this ingredient.


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Ok, I finally figured out the culprit behind my build-up!
> 
> 
> I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I followed it up with The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo as my moisturizing 'poo. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Desert Kalahari Melon Repair & Protect Masque as my strengthening treatment and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> (On soaking wet hair) I smoothed NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
> (On wet-damp hair) I smoothed on Xtreme Clear Gel.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> 
> I figured it out after reading about DevaCurl's Damage. Anywho, I've been dealing with build-up, but I couldn't really pinpoint the cause. I was reading up on Poly-Quaterniums and Quaternium build-up issues, on the Science-y Hair Blog.
> I usually avoid those, but 1 doesn't usually show up clearly as the others: Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride.
> 
> It's in a few of my new favorite products (from various brands).
> I don't have any problems with silicones and sulfates, but Poly-Quats and the like? No Bueno!
> So, after carefully reading each ingredient list and finding the common denominator=Bingo!
> None of the products I used today have this ingredient.



That’s great detective work


----------



## GettingKinky

I decided that I’m going to finish my kinky curly products before I switch over to uncle funky. 

I applied my products the way they did in the cut it kinky session and I used my FL brush to smooth it all in. I dried with my dyson diffuser. It doesn’t look as stretched out as when they did it. I’ll see how it turns out when it’s fully dry. 

My damaged ends are so tangly,  but I’m just going to grow them out. I don’t want to chop then and have short hair.


----------



## faithVA

Today I decided to try wet bunning because I will probably color my hair tomorrow. Didn't want to spend a lot of time twisting. 

I used the Elucence Moisture shampoo and conditioned with the Kirkland conditioner. While rinsing the conditioner out I used the Tangle Buster to brush my hair all towards the center. While still in the shower I used The Doux foam and worked it through my hair. I worked my hair to the center and used a banana clip. That was around 12. It's pretty much dry now. 

My hair is getting easier to do. Detangling is my biggest issue because my ends are still a little crazy. But my ends are still better than they were the beginning of January. 

I will color my hair tomorrow and not CCS until Wednesday after that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I have a hair appointment Wednesday. I always look forward to them. I'm getting my color covered up. I like it but maintaining the roots is not my cup of lemonade. I'll wait in get highlights sometime later.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I’m happy to hear that your hair is getting easier to do.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

New fav combo!

Ok, I clarified with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I followed it up with The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo as my moisturizing shampoo. Next, I used TGIN Honey Miracle Mask (a sample) as my d/c and detangler. 
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-damp hair) I smoothed MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter, followed by Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


This is a newer combo, because of the additional MB Leave-In.
I did check if it and Xtreme  Gel work together... and it turns out they don't... it curdled.

So, then I vaguely remembered learning about the LCG/LCJ method.
I do know that the MB Twisting and Xtreme Gel are compatible.

It works because:
The Leave-In has some time to soak in a bit. 
The (Cream) MB Twisting Butter is thick enough,
to keep the Xtreme Gel from directly interacting with the MB Leave-In.


----------



## kim1006

I shampooed my hair with The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Shampoo, I deep conditioned under my steamer with The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Mask mixed with shea butter; I applied Mielle Organics White Peony Leave-in; I applied oil by The Mane Choice (I use Mielle's oils as well); I applied The Mane Choice Proceed With Caution as my 2nd thicker leave-in; I applied Cantu Curl Activator; I used my fingers, my Dyson detangle comb, and my Felicia Leatherwood Brush to detangle; I applied The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Curl Cream; I used my Felicia Leatherwood Brush to define my curls, I waited about 45 minutes and diffused with my Dyson Supersonic blow dryer.

Sometimes I will shampoo my hair, deep condition and apply curl cream all from The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Line.  Today, I wanted to use more products in my hair.


----------



## faithVA

Tonight I just water rinsed and used Carol's Daughter's foam and put in 4 flat twist on each side. Easey Peasy. Love it.


----------



## GettingKinky

My wash n go didn’t turn out anything like when when the professionals did it. I think a big part of the issue is that I don’t get much gel cast with the kinky curly. I must not be using enough.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. Followed by TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo as my moisturizing shampoo. Next, I used Aussie Smooth 3 Min. Mask as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On definitely damp hair) I smoothed MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter, 
followed by Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Ok, just had to do it again, to make sure it wasn't a fluke lol

I wonder if I'm using a clarifying shampoo too often? 
I do use the moisturizing shampoo after, but maybe that causing potential issues too? Idk...

So, anywho I found 2 shampoos with (the non-sulfate/cleansing ingredient, yet, still strong to remove Poly-Quats and Quats)
from Black-Owned Brands: 

Camille Rose Naturals, & Kinky-Curly 

CRN has 2 newer cleansing milks at my local Target.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

They only use Briogeo Curl Charisma custard. Course it's all soft and defined lol. It's so darn soft it's ridiculous.


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie I LOVE it!!!  How much hold does the curl charisma have? Does it keep the frizz away? I have that sitting under my sink, but I never gave it a second chance.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie I LOVE it!!!  How much hold does the curl charisma have? Does it keep the frizz away? I have that sitting under my sink, but I never gave it a second chance.



Thanks! Honestly it doesn't have very much. I might get three days out of this. But it's the most moisturizing product I've ever used. It helps frizz, not like a gel would though. It works best for me with really wet hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I used my denman to style and then diffuser for 20 minutes. So far it looks like all my wash n gos. My results are almost always the same no matter what I do.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> They only use Briogeo Curl Charisma custard. Course it's all soft and defined lol. It's so darn soft it's ridiculous. View attachment 455797


That's pretty. I like your cut.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. 
Next, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. 
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed on MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter, 
followed by NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


The Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo:
Definitely clarified my hair, & cleaned my scalp;
However, didn't dry it out, as in, my hair didn't feel like hay afterwards either.
So a keeper! 

I'm going to try out not sealing with oil, while using the NLS Flax Seed:
1. I have an oily scalp, and a very oily face (neither needs more oil!)
2. I want to measure just how much moisture the Flax Seed gel retains with out an oil sealant.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace 
I really like the Kinky Curly shampoo

my denman results aren’t great. Whenever I try to use it I end up with some sections that are really well defined and some sections that are super frizzy and I’m not sure why.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> I really like the Kinky Curly shampoo
> 
> my denman results aren’t great. Whenever I try to use it I end up with some sections that are really well defined and some sections that are super frizzy and I’m not sure why.




Maybe those sections are where the texture's different? You may have to modify how you use the denman on those sections.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t know how to get good definition at my roots. Maybe shaking my head would help?

Or maybe they just take too long to dry and get frizzy while drying?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> That's pretty. I like your cut.



Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used KCCC with Knot today leave in along with TerraVeda Mousse on top on Saturday.

Good combo.  haven't moisturized since.  I will be washing again today though


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

oneastrocurlie said:


> They only use Briogeo Curl Charisma custard. Course it's all soft and defined lol. It's so darn soft it's ridiculous. View attachment 455797



This shape is poppin girl! Love it!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Ladies I thought I could try bunning bc it was cold here for a little while. But that's just too much work lol. I can literally get my WnGs to last 7 days (almost 10 sometimes) so I'm sticking to what works. Plus, I've bern able to get it done faster in bigger sections.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

GettingKinky said:


> I was a hair model today at the cut it kinky training. I learned a lot about my hair.
> They convinced me that I should give up using kinky curly products so I bought uncle funky gel and I create hold and inner peace.
> They also suggested that I start using olaplex for my damaged ends.
> 
> They said my style should hold up to my workouts. Tomorrow will be the test.
> View attachment 455511




Your hair!!!


----------



## fluffyforever

I would like to join this party. I have type 4 pen-spring sized coils and zigzags. My hair is a cottony texture, fragile, and doesn’t stay moisturized. My hair stays tangled with lots of ssks and webbing at the roots. Hair fall and breakage galore. 

I’m on a mission to infuse water into my strands. I remember when I did the MHM my hair loved being wet everyday and it was more manageable. There’s was a change in my hair’s behavior.  I want to get back to that point, but without all the MHM steps. 

This past week I’ve been soaking my hair in the shower, light detangling with fingers, and squishing my conditioner in instead of rinsing out. Then I pull it back into a bun and go. Already I feel my hair is softer and smoother at the end of the day than when I first started.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk (with Cashew Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation. The slip on this product is amazing! I used as true cleansing co-wash and as my detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s. 

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Ok, but seriously I think I found a new favorite cleansing co-wash product.
The last true cleansing co-wash product I used... It was Curl Junkie Daily Fix like maybe 5-6 years ago...
I'm super picky about cleansers/shampoos/etc., so I was hyped when I read the ingredients list in Target.

The consistency is thick, it would be better in a jar or tub container.
The scent is 1st like orange blossoms, then it fades to cocoa butter.
Yes, cocoa butter is in this product. 

It felt so moisturizing, the slip was every thing!
I decided to take a risk and skip my usual d/c (after cleansing).
I did notice upon rinsing it out, that my hair felt clean, but not totally stripped dry (no hay-like feeling)

Are clarifying co-wash products a thing? 
'Cause this would definitely be it!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> This shape is poppin girl! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My default combo, UFD and doux mousse, is cool but it doesn't give me the softness and movement like the Briogeo. 

Kinda sad lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> My default combo, UFD and doux mousse, is cool but it doesn't give me the softness and movement like the Briogeo.
> 
> Kinda sad lol.



Are you going to change your default to Briogeo?


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> My default combo, UFD and doux mousse, is cool but it doesn't give me the softness and movement like the Briogeo.
> 
> Kinda sad lol.


That'd make me sad too. Briogeo is expensive af lol.


----------



## water_n_oil

Paired the African Pride Moisture Miracle Curl Cream with JBCO Eco tonight. Combines really well and I have high hopes. I feel like my hair need some shaping but idk where to go for it. There's the lady Mane Objective goes to but that's like an hr and a half away. She makes that trip though and says it's worth it lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Are you going to change your default to Briogeo?



It's a thought. If I wasn't going into braids next month I'd repurchase it now. I just ran out of it a couple wash days ago. But I have a salon size of the UFD. I need to make a dent in that first I think. 



water_n_oil said:


> That'd make me sad too. Briogeo is expensive af lol.



Ugghhhh. And I love the cowash and don't despair DC too.


----------



## water_n_oil

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's a thought. If I wasn't going into braids next month I'd repurchase it now. I just ran out of it a couple wash days ago. But I have a salon size of the UFD. I need to make a dent in that first I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugghhhh. And I love the cowash and don't despair DC too.


That dc is definitely nice. I really love the Be Gentle, Be Kind as well. Never reupped due to the cost though.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

water_n_oil said:


> That dc is definitely nice. I really love the Be Gentle, Be Kind as well. Never reupped due to the cost though.



Next sale (if ever) I'm going in.... And using Afterpay. Lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Shadow_Lace  how in the world are you smoothing the Irish moss cream?

that stuff took forever to sink into my hair.  It’s really heavy.  Super curl defining but boooooy!!!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Shadow_Lace  how in the world are you smoothing the Irish moss cream?
> 
> that stuff took forever to sink into my hair.  It’s really heavy.  Super curl defining but boooooy!!!



I think it has something to do with my porosity.
My hair is medium porosity for the most part, with a small section of low porosity in the very front (bangs area).
For that area, I make sure to run warm water over it.
All the while taking out any leftover shed hair, before applying the leave-in/creme.

Also I noticed the wetter my hair is, the easier it is for the Irish Moss creme to sink in.
It's why I started putting my leave-ins (or whatever I use as a leave-in, in this case the creme) on soaking wet hair.
For the cooler weather here (So. Cali), I noticed my hair stayed moisturized longer when smoothing in leave-ins this way.

And while I can use the Irish Moss creme on damp hair, I just prefer using it on wet hair... if that makes any sense?

Yeah, it's heavy but not the heaviest product I've ever used...
So in a way, previous thick creme/buttery cremes helped me learn how to adjust how product much is needed for each section.

You could start using a small amount at a time, and seeing how much or little is needed to absorb into your strands.
And/or if you have low porosity, you can dilute it a little by adding some warm water to small amount, then apply that mixture to your hair.

It took a bit of trial and error to get to this point..
Wherein I know how much to use and in what conditions it's easiest to smooth in.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Didn’t rewash my hair because I’m lazy but I’ll probably do it on Sunday since I’m working Saturday.


Wet my hair today and shook.  Good ole KCCC reactivates like noones business.


----------



## discodumpling

Hey yall! I no longer wash n go often cause I had some hair issues that needed to be addressed. But now that my mane is back on track I wngo occasionally..like today! 
*Leavein*: Mielle Honey Pomegranate 
*Styler*: Eco Olive Oil 
Under the dryer for 15 mins then a blow dry for another 5 before I head to work!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Shadow_Lace  My hair had this dull look that only happens with Shea  Butter and or Cocoa butter.  I used it for a twistout. My curls were perfectly formed on the hair after it finally absorbed .  I also used it on dampish hair . When I used it to refresh on wet hair it went better.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Shadow_Lace  My hair had this dull look that only happens with Shea  Butter and or Cocoa butter.  I used it for a twistout. My curls were perfectly formed on the hair after it finally absorbed .  I also used it on dampish hair . When I used it to refresh on wet hair it went better.



It does have Cupuacu Butter in it.  
Maybe you can add a light oil after application, to help with the dullness?

I have used it alone, but the hold is just too light for a wash n go for me. 
I still have shiny hair even when used underneath Xtreme (new formula Wetline Xtreme) gel.


----------



## water_n_oil

Water rinsed after class tonight (though I probably should have actually cowashed) then followed up with the African Pride leave in and curling cream. Really loving this line so far. I think I might be done with gels for a little bit. No sense in slapping on gobs of gel if I'm washing 3 days a week.

I also finally learned how to make the FL detangling brush work for me both for detangling w/o obliterating my curl pattern before styling and for defining my ends when applying product.


----------



## faithVA

water_n_oil said:


> Water rinsed after class tonight (though I probably should have actually cowashed) then followed up with the African Pride leave in and curling cream. Really loving this line so far. I think I might be done with gels for a little bit. No sense in slapping on gobs of gel if I'm washing 3 days a week.
> 
> I also finally learned how to make the FL detangling brush work for me both for detangling w/o obliterating my curl pattern before styling and for defining my ends when applying product.


What did you do differently with the brush? How did it help?


----------



## water_n_oil

faithVA said:


> What did you do differently with the brush? How did it help?


When detangling, I scrunch the section after I'm done before I twist it up. For defining my ends better, instead of simply brushing straight down I stop right before the ends and twirl the brush (or roll it like a curling iron if that gives better imagery).


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So apparently we're having a heat wave, yes in February!  (That So. Cali life)

I washed with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Cantu TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I was going through my stash, throwing out or giving away products, when I found the Cantu TXTR Leave-In.
While it definitely worked with the older formula Wetline Xtreme gel, I hadn't tested it with the newer one.
It curdled in the dry mix test. 
Then I remembered I usually try to mimic the conditions, when I'm using the products together.
I washed it off, then added water to my hand 1st, next the leave-in and gel.
It was a success! 
Thank goodness, because I bought 2 extra bottles last year.


----------



## water_n_oil

Shadow_Lace said:


> So apparently we're having a heat wave, yes in February!  (That So. Cali life)
> 
> I washed with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.
> 
> (On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Cantu TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.
> (On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> 
> I was going through my stash, throwing out or giving away products, when I found the Cantu TXTR Leave-In.
> While it definitely worked with the older formula Wetline Xtreme gel, I hadn't tested it with the newer one.
> It curdled in the dry mix test.
> Then I remembered I usually try to mimic the conditions, when I'm using the products together.
> I washed it off, then added water to my hand 1st, next the leave-in and gel.
> It was a success!
> Thank goodness, because I bought 2 extra bottles last year.


I was sitting here like why the heck is it so hot lol. Supposed to go back to mid-high 60s tomorrow though.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair comes out so much better when I take my time styling and raking in the product in small sections. I don’t know why I have to keep learning this lesson over and over again. I guess I’m just lazy and hoping I can find a quicker way to get good results.

When I diffused today I didn’t let the diffuser touch my hair. I think I got a much better gel cast this way. I only spent 10 minutes diffusing on medium.  I probably should have done 15 but I got bored/lazy. Maybe next time I’ll try high heat.

 I also clarified today with kinky curly come clean, I always get my best results when I clarify.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Brrr! The cold weather is definitely back! Just in time for early March, lol


I washed with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Miche Beauty Peppermint Candy Cane Deep Conditioner as my strengthening/protein treatment and a detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Cantu TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Curly Custard onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## faithVA

I love the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo but my eyes tear up so much. I may have to give it to my SO and try something else. 

I'm also struggling with shed hairs having around my ends. I've never had this problem before. I have a Tangle Buster and I tried it in all directions but  It glides through my hair easily and leaves every shed hair in tact.

I ordered a tangle teezer which will get here next week. I will see if that helps.

I'm not sure how my hair is doing. I will do an update on the 14th. Maybe that will tell me something.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I love the Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo but my eyes tear up so much. I may have to give it to my SO and try something else.
> 
> I'm also struggling with shed hairs having around my ends. I've never had this problem before. I have a Tangle Buster and I tried it in all directions but  It glides through my hair easily and leaves every shed hair in tact.
> 
> I ordered a tangle teezer which will get here next week. I will see if that helps.
> 
> I'm not sure how my hair is doing. I will do an update on the 14th. Maybe that will tell me something.



Do you think you’re allergic to the shampoo?  I really like that one, but when I finish my huge bottle I’m going to get the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath shampoo.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Do you think you’re allergic to the shampoo?  I really like that one, but when I finish my huge bottle I’m going to get the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath shampoo.



I think I have a sensitivity to the perfumes in it. I have quite a few products I can't use because I can no longer tolerate the scents added to them. 

I may order the Innersense this week. Unfortunately I can't know if it will bother me either. I may have to find an unscented shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

DH keeps telling me that when I do my hair it’s more frizzy than when I had it done professionally at the cutitkinky workshop. He’s starting to give me a complex.

I can’t get my hair as weighed down as they did so it shrinks up a lot more. And I think my gel cast isn’t as strong as theirs.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> DH keeps telling me that when I do my hair it’s more frizzy than when I had it done professionally at the cutitkinky workshop. He’s starting to give me a complex.
> 
> I can’t get my hair as weighed down as they did so it shrinks up a lot more. And I think my gel cast isn’t as strong as theirs.



Your hair looks great in both pics!


Are you using the same/similar technique(s)? Do you remember how they styled your hair that time?

Could it be your diffusing method? You mentioned earlier not diffusing close to your hair... and that it helped the gel cast?


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Your hair looks great in both pics!
> 
> 
> Are you using the same/similar technique(s)? Do you remember how they styled your hair that time?
> 
> Could it be your diffusing method? You mentioned earlier not diffusing close to your hair... and that it helped the gel cast?



thanks! 
To the best of my ability I’m using the same technique minus the hooded dryer. When I finish my KCCC I’ll start using the same products. I think the gels they used are stronger hold and dry faster so there’s less time for my hair to shrink.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wearing day 4 hair to work, but tomorrow I’m putting it up. It’s getting a little frizzy for my taste.


----------



## GettingKinky

I finished my tub of KCCC on Saturday. I still have another unopened one, but I think I’m going to try UFD and I create hold this weekend.I’m not expecting my results to change, but who knows. 

I remember about how much UFD the pros used, but I don’t remember how much I create hold they used. I hope I don’t end up with a sticky mess. I’ve never double gelled before.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk (w/ Cashew Nut Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation.
I used it as my detangler and sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Miss Jessie's Honey Curls onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I vaguely remember liking the outcome with Honey Curls...
But I couldn't quite re-call the details (was my hair wet, wet-damp, or damp?)
So here goes.... something... lol

ETA: 
Thanks @GettingKinky for the reminder!

I did a combo test for another leave-in, before mixing the NLS Avocado Cream, and yes it definitely failed the mix test!

I mixed the Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In, with the Honey Curls.
No matter how much water I used, the mixture still curdled badly!
So yeah, some fails do happen to me too!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace do you have an entire supply closet of products?  How do you keep track of which combos work and which ones don’t?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Oh... lol

I have a whole cabinet of hair products, a chest of some more, they're also on top of the cabinet, and some are on top of my dresser drawer. A few back-ups in some drawers.

So yeah a lot.... but to be fair, I tend to buy more of the cheaper products in large sizes, and then save my money for sales/discounts on a few of the natural Black-Owned hair products.

Honestly, it used to be way worse. I was a serious pj, especially during the years learning how to take care of my hair.
And last year was the most impulsive purchases ever!
I've calmed down somewhat, now that I've cleared out some space for my newer products. 
I've thrown out or given away the extra products.

Could I ever go back to my bare minimum of products?
Maybe, but I also like trying out new products.
I blame my curious side! (Always wondering "What if?")


And, I totally use this forum to keep up with all of it...
Otherwise, I would be so lost by now!


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Oh... lol
> 
> I have a whole cabinet of hair products, a chest of some more, they're also on top of the cabinet, and some are on top of my dresser drawer. A few back-ups in some drawers.
> 
> So yeah a lot.... but to be fair, I tend to buy more of the cheaper products in large sizes, and then save my money for sales/discounts on a few of the natural Black-Owned hair products.
> 
> Honestly, it used to be way worse. I was a serious pj, especially during the years learning how to take care of my hair.
> And last year was the most impulsive purchases ever!
> I've calmed down somewhat, now that I've cleared out some space for my newer products.
> I've thrown out or given away the extra products.
> 
> Could I ever go back to my bare minimum of products?
> Maybe, but I also like trying out new products.
> I blame my curious side! (Always wondering "What if?")
> 
> 
> And, I totally use this forum to keep up with all of it...
> Otherwise, I would be so lost by now!



That must be fun. 
I think I would drive myself crazy trying to test every combination. But I’ve definitely been tempted to buy lots of products, especially the ones that smell really good.


----------



## niknakmac

GettingKinky said:


> I finished my tub of KCCC on Saturday. I still have another unopened one, but I think I’m going to try UFD and I create hold this weekend.I’m not expecting my results to change, but who knows.
> 
> I remember about how much UFD the pros used, but I don’t remember how much I create hold they used. I hope I don’t end up with a sticky mess. I’ve never double gelled before.



Was the UFD gel sticky? I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another fav. combo! 

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Not Your Mother's has winner w/ this Curl Talk Masque!

First off, it comes in a resealable pouch, with an actual top!
Thick consistency,  similar to the NYM Matcha Green Tea & Apple Blossom Masque.
Sweet, fruity scent (but not over powering).
Slip out this world!
Very moisturizing!


About this new combo... there's a little learning curve.
The MB Curl Cream didn't mix well at all w/ the older formula Wetline Xtreme gel.

So I tried a dry mix w/ the Xtreme (most recent formula).
Nope, it curdled.

I also did a wet mix test (in which, I mimic the conditions I'll use it on my hair)
I wet my hand, apply a dab of the Curl Cream, and then add the gel.
A  success!

So basically the wetter my hair, the better way this combo smoothly works together.


----------



## GettingKinky

niknakmac said:


> Was the UFD gel sticky? I'm thinking about trying it.



When the professional used it on me it wasn’t sticky. You have to use a lot of water with it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried Uncle Funky gel today. And then I added I Create Hold as a second gel and topped it all off with a small amount of Innersense quiet calm. 

I’m not a big fan of the smell of UFD, but the I create hold smells great. 

I diffused for about 10 minutes. The cut it kinky women were right this dries a lot faster than kinky curly. My hair is about 80% dry. My gel cast still isn’t as strong as when the pros did it and my hair isn’t as elongated, but I like the way it looks. 
I really like the cut I got, my hair looks good even when it’s stretched out a bit and I styled. I wish one of them lived close to me.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Oyin Handmade Ginger Mint Co-Wash. I used it as my detangler and sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Yeah, this co-wash is meh.
I had to use sooo much just to detangle and section my hair.
It has milky-creamy consistency.
The scent is a strong ginger-mint. It lingers after rinsing, but not after applying styling products.
The tingle-sensation is very strong! But, I like it!
The slip is present, but don't use it (t0 detangle), if there's a lot of build-up.

I'm going to try this again after using some Miss Jessie's product(s).
Just gauge when it's best to use this product.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I didn’t use enough gel in my last attempt. I’m pretty sure I used enough UFD, but I had no idea how much I create hold to use and I think I didn’t use enough. My roots frizzed out on day 2. :-(
I may try again midweek just for the practice.


----------



## water_n_oil

Now I remember why I don't brush product through my hair. Waaay more shrinkage and it makes my roots puffy unless I add a crazy amount of product. Will probably last all week at least though with storms predicted til next Tuesday, it'll go in a puff at some point.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified/co-washed with Camille Rose Neroli Blossom (w/ Cashew Milk &  Orange Blossom) Elongation. I used it as my detangler and d/c. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

I decided to skip a leave-in.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Grape Seed Glossy Jelly, onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


This was the quickest, most efficient, wash n go that I've had so far!

I skipped a leave-in, because I wanted to see how moisturizing or drying the jelly is by itself.
I'll come back later, with the hold, too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried Uncle Funky and I Create Hold again today. This time I used a lot more ICH than last time. I think I have a better gel cast. I diffused for about 10 minutes I think it’s about 70% dry. I’ll let it air dry the rest of the way.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another fav combo!

I used the Oyin Handmade Ginger Mint Co-Wash on my scalp only! For the rest of my hair, I washed with Camille Rose Neroli Blossom (w/ Cashew Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation. I used it to detangle, and sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I gave the Oyin co-wash another go, and well I like on it only on my scalp. 
Just using the pads of my fingertips, I was able to use it to loosen up and remove all of the buildup.
Definitely won't be using it on my strands anymore. 
It just doesn't have enough slip for me. 

Another surprising leave-in for Xtreme gel.
Curdled in the dry test, but was perfect during wet mix test.


As for the Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Jelly...
Nice, fresh scent (it lingers at least for me on day 1, then gradually dies down)
Slip!

The hold is a medium-strong.
I used way less than usual (so that could've contributed to the lacking hold)

Ironically it didn't dry out 1 of my (problem) areas.. my bangs. No issues with my nape either. 
But it was drying in the middle and back of my crown.
I'll need a leave-in, when I use this again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Friday here the weather is supposed to be perfect as well as the dew points.  A washngo would be stellar, however saturday the dews drop so I'd probably have to wash again ,LOL

I just might wash Thursday as I'll be home and use most of the Terra Veda line, then still how it looks on Friday.


----------



## faithVA

Since I'm home, I'm doing wash and goes every day. They don't look like much but since I'm home they don't have to. I had an appointment for a consultation on Saturday but it was canceled due to Covid-19. Looking at doing a virtual appointment to get started on some products and some help with technique.

I've been doing this detox since early January and seeing improvement. I noticed the end of last month I started having this loose hair hanging from my ends. What I think is happening that even with detangling with the Tangle Buster and Tangle Teezer none of that removes shed hair from hair. It seems like when my hair sheds it curls up at my roots and none of the combs pull that out.  Conditioner seems to make it worse because everything just slips over it.

What I think is happening is that after a month, that the shed hair has built up so much it is starting to hang and wrap around my ends. I physically have to wrestle my roots. And I have a ton of hair coming out. I can literally finger detangle every day and pull a small poodle from my roots  

So this week I am finger detangling every day to see if I can remove all of this shed hair. I am hoping when I get it under control my hair clumps better. I also have noticed that the grays on the left side are starting to hydrate. The grays on the right are still struggling.

I'm also using this as an opportunity to roll through some product.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I thought I was going to get braids this Saturday so Monday I washed, dc'ed and only used kcnt after that. Raked it in a bit and surprisingly it turned out pretty well. I haven't moisturized since and my hair is still soft, not dry, defined enough.

If I'm not leaving the house until who knows when I'll keep this routine up.


----------



## naturalyogini

Major Miss
Customer service with Terra Veda Organix. Chick blaming me cause her products don't work on my hair. She gave me directions. I followed them to the tee. The gel and the foam still made my hair a crunchy dry birds nest. Then she told me again they didnt work because I wasn't using them correctly. 

I'm done with her. I'll take the lost.  Never again with her.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA if you do the virtual appointment let me know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA if you do the virtual appointment let me know how it goes.



Will do. Right now I am scheduled for Saturday at 10 am. Since I don't really wear a wng it is going to be interesting. She may tell me my hair is still not hydrated enough for a wng. We shall see.

I used the leftover KCCC yesterday at 8 am. My hair was still wet a 8am this morning  That stuff is crazy


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s. 

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miss Jessie's Honey Curls, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Miss Jessie's Honey Curls onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

You know that feeling when your hair has gone a little, too, long without a d/c? 
I'm glad I used one today!

So I finally figured out how to get the perfect amount of hold and definition with Miss Jessie's Honey Curls.
I treated it like a conditioner wash n go.
As in, I use the same conditioner as the leave-in + styling product.
I know it's more like a creme gel, but it totally worked out this way!


----------



## GettingKinky

I picked up a new tip for applying my products. Rake then through more slowly. That reduces how much the hair shrinks up. I tried it out today and it helped. But overall I think I used to much I Create Hold and I don’t like how my hair feels.


----------



## faithVA

@GettingKinky , I had my virtual salon appointment this morning. It was great. I don't know why no one thought of having your stylist in your home a long time ago 

This was our initial meeting so we spent time just talking about my hair and some things going on with it. There is always something going on with my hair. She told me what products to get. Most of them are what BGC recommended. She wants me to get the Innersense shampoo and the AG Balance and Boost and keep them in rotation. She wants me to hold off on the TGIN shampoo since it is a bit harsh. She loves Uncle Funky's. And she wanted me to get the Innersense I create hold. I ordered all of that today. Ulta has buy 2 for the price of 1 for the AG products. Then I got 4% back from rakuten and a discount from somewhere. So I'm set on shampoo for year. Will probably need to buy more conditioner later in the year.

We took a break while I shampooed and conditioned. Then we resumed the virtual visit while she walked me through applying the gel and applying the foam. We just used what I had . It was great to have her walk me through so I can know if I added enough gel and water. I found that I was doing fine with this part. However, she suggested more foam than I would have used. And we walked through raking it through my hair.

I sat under the dryer for a while and then fluffed it a bit. Since I'm still early in the rehydrating process I still don't have a lot of definition in my hair. And I have had a lot of breakage so my wng is not wearable except for indoors. However, I feel like I have verified my steps and my products so I have my regimen in play for now.

The issue I always have it what my hair looks like in the morning. Supposedly this should last me 3 days. I am very doubtful. So I plan to send her a picture tonight and then another one tomorrow. And we will have a short visit in the morning to talk about next steps. 

For me it was well worth the money. If I didn't do this I would have had to drive 1.5 hours to see her, then pay her and I probably still would have needed her help. This way I paid 1/2 of the salon visit. I had an initial hour with her today and still have 1 hour left for follow ups.

If my hair every hydrates and I get definition, I will go to her for a cut. Since I feel a bit more comfortable with her I feel like I can relax about the cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> @GettingKinky , I had my virtual salon appointment this morning. It was great. I don't know why no one thought of having your stylist in your home a long time ago
> 
> This was our initial meeting so we spent time just talking about my hair and some things going on with it. There is always something going on with my hair. She told me what products to get. Most of them are what BGC recommended. She wants me to get the Innersense shampoo and the AG Balance and Boost and keep them in rotation. She wants me to hold off on the TGIN shampoo since it is a bit harsh. She loves Uncle Funky's. And she wanted me to get the Innersense I create hold. I ordered all of that today. Ulta has buy 2 for the price of 1 for the AG products. Then I got 4% back from rakuten and a discount from somewhere. So I'm set on shampoo for year. Will probably need to buy more conditioner later in the year.
> 
> We took a break while I shampooed and conditioned. Then we resumed the virtual visit while she walked me through applying the gel and applying the foam. We just used what I had . It was great to have her walk me through so I can know if I added enough gel and water. I found that I was doing fine with this part. However, she suggested more foam than I would have used. And we walked through raking it through my hair.
> 
> I sat under the dryer for a while and then fluffed it a bit. Since I'm still early in the rehydrating process I still don't have a lot of definition in my hair. And I have had a lot of breakage so my wng is not wearable except for indoors. However, I feel like I have verified my steps and my products so I have my regimen in play for now.
> 
> The issue I always have it what my hair looks like in the morning. Supposedly this should last me 3 days. I am very doubtful. So I plan to send her a picture tonight and then another one tomorrow. And we will have a short visit in the morning to talk about next steps.
> 
> For me it was well worth the money. If I didn't do this I would have had to drive 1.5 hours to see her, then pay her and I probably still would have needed her help. This way I paid 1/2 of the salon visit. I had an initial hour with her today and still have 1 hour left for follow ups.
> 
> If my hair every hydrates and I get definition, I will go to her for a cut. Since I feel a bit more comfortable with her I feel like I can relax about the cut.



That sounds awesome. I would love to have someone watch me apply my products. How did you find her?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That sounds awesome. I would love to have someone watch me apply my products. How did you find her?



She was in the Cut it Kinky alumni directory. I had scheduled an appointment with her since she is in the state. She had to cancel due to Covid-19, so she set up virtual appointments instead. She is SatzHair on facebook. She is really nice.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Kinky-Curly Curl Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair + Protect Butter Masque as my d/c and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I sprayed TMC Endless Moisture Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Restorative Spray, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Grape Seed Ice Curls Glossy Jelly, onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


It's been a few years since I did a proper night wash n go!

I used the Restorative Spray as a leave-in...

1: It's the lightest that won't interfere with the hold.
2: It's still very moisturizing

I totally went overboard spraying this leave-in onto every section,
In addition, I was a tad heavy-handed with this jelly.
I hope, I won't have to pay for that later!


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair came out well yesterday. I used a lot of I Create Hold and I tried to keep my hair stretched out and I raked it through more slowly than normal.  I also focused more on smoothing than raking. 

I also double shampoo’d I think my hair gets a lot cleaner that way. It doesn’t lather much on the first wash, but I get TONS of lather on the second wash.


----------



## faithVA

During my virtual salon visit, the stylist felt I needed more hydrating shampoos and conditioners. She recommended Innersense and AG and to keep them in rotation.

I ordered the InnerSense Hydrating HairBath and the AG Balance shampoos. I ordered the AG Boost Conditioner. She still wants me to use the Uncle Funky's which I have already. And I ordered the Innersense I Create Hold. The Innersense has shipped. Will see when the AG ships.

I will give all of my shampoos and conditioners to my SO so he will be good for a year. 

Since I'm home I'm rinsing and gelling every day. I think my hair is still too dehydrated for a wng and I think waiting 3 days to put water on my hair is too long. It seems to improve with each rinse so I'm going to keep at it. 

I hate that I lost my hair but it may be a blessing. Since it is shorter it is faster to apply everything. And now I won't be reluctant to get a cut when I do get to see my stylist face to face.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA when did you lose your hair?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA when did you lose your hair?



Last week. I posted about straggly hair and hair at my roots. I thought it was a detangling issue but I realize now my hair was shedding and breaking. I knew it was shedding but Friday I knew it had just snapped completely off. I think it started 3 weeks ago. I think the hair was breaking, curling up and then hanging out at my roots.


----------



## Missjaxon

faithVA said:


> Last week. I posted about straggly hair and hair at my roots. I thought it was a detangling issue but I realize now my hair was shedding and breaking. I knew it was shedding but Friday I knew it had just snapped completely off. I think it started 3 weeks ago. I think the hair was breaking, curling up and then hanging out at my roots.



@faithVA 
I'm glad you figured it out but my mind is blown by what coily hair can do. It never ceases to amaze me. I hope your hair recovers soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Last week. I posted about straggly hair and hair at my roots. I thought it was a detangling issue but I realize now my hair was shedding and breaking. I knew it was shedding but Friday I knew it had just snapped completely off. I think it started 3 weeks ago. I think the hair was breaking, curling up and then hanging out at my roots.



Im so sorry to hear that. Do you have any idea what caused the breakage?


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like I Create Hold gel. It gives me results like Wetline, but the ingredients are better.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Im so sorry to hear that. Do you have any idea what caused the breakage?


More than likely its from heat damage from when I had my hair straightened 2 years ago. I think the increase in moisture caused the damaged hair to fall apart


----------



## Kiaray8

Shadow_Lace said:


> (On wet hair) I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Grape Seed Glossy Jelly, onto each section.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> This was the quickest, most efficient, wash n go that I've had so far!
> I skipped a leave-in, because I wanted to see how moisturizing or drying the jelly is by itself.
> I'll come back later, with the hold, too.



How did you find the Aunt Jackie's hold over time? I used this last week and the wash and go was perfect I didn't use a leave in beforehand. I just made sure to use an extra moisturising deep conditioner (Eden Bodyworks jojoba and monoi deep conditioner) before applying the gel on my hair straight out of the shower. My hair was very soft throughout the week and lasted 7 days without issue.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dew points looking good( over 40 %)  for Friday through Sunday here. Thinking about washday Thursday night for Friday.

Terra Veda products for a washngo.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried my denman again today, but I think maybe I did a better job smoothing my hair with my hands. I’ll see how this looks once I finish diffusing.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair is about 80% dry. Why can’t I stop playing with my curls?? This is going to be frizz city.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My hair is about 80% dry. Why can’t I stop playing with my curls?? This is going to be frizz city.


But they feel soooo good 

I don't have a visible curl in the back of my head. But whatever is back there feels wonderful. Fortunately my hair is wet most of the day so it helps me to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## faithVA

My blow dryer with diffuser came today. My Innersense Hairbath comes tomorrow I think. I will try a wng this weekend and diffuse it to see if I have made any progress. Along with hydration, I think it will take a lot of separating to see real curls.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Kiaray8 said:


> How did you find the Aunt Jackie's hold over time? I used this last week and the wash and go was perfect I didn't use a leave in beforehand. I just made sure to use an extra moisturising deep conditioner (Eden Bodyworks jojoba and monoi deep conditioner) before applying the gel on my hair straight out of the shower. My hair was very soft throughout the week and lasted 7 days without issue.



The 1st time, was just a trial run.
I found out some areas would still need at least a light leave-in.
The second time I used it, the hold was still going strong for nearly 4 days.

I would like to wear a wash n go longer... but I have a very oily scalp, and roots that will start matting past 4 days.
I usually wash every 3-4 days to avoid the scalp buildup and tangles/matting issues.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

3+ days without sleep threw me all the way off!

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler. 
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On damp hair) I smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


The Multicultural Curls is 1 of the few products, I can apply to damp hair. And still even my low porosity area will remain moisturized this way.


----------



## uofmpanther

I am trying to get back on the wash n go bandwagon. On Monday, I used Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic with As I Am curling smoothie. The hold was too light and it wasn't moisturizing enough. I got great first day hair and dry, frizzy city on the days after.


----------



## GettingKinky

uofmpanther said:


> I am trying to get back on the wash n go bandwagon. On Monday, I used Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic with As I Am curling smoothie. The hold was too light and it wasn't moisturizing enough. I got great first day hair and dry, frizzy city on the days after.



Did you use a lot of water with the uncle funky? That should help your hair hold more water.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not sure if my hair is packed down to my head because my hair isn't hydrated enough? I'm using too much gel or because I'm using too much foam? I think tomorrow I will just use gel to see what it looks like.


----------



## water_n_oil

I need to find something as good as the AP Curling Cream that won't break me out. May also whip up a batch of OhGinelle's eco custard recipe.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

water_n_oil said:


> I need to find something as good as the AP Curling Cream that won't break me out. May also whip up a batch of OhGinelle's eco custard recipe.



You ever try Jane Carters Curling Cream?  If you can catch it on sale, its very good. Similar to the AP but pricey @water_n_oil


----------



## faithVA

I got the answer to my question. I skipped the foam and my hair looks so much better. I could be using too much foam or I don't need foam at all. I think foam has too much hold and keeps my curls from curling up. It gives me a lot of volume though. I may try it again and use way less. For now I'm just going to stick with the gel so I can track progress.

Today, I have the best wash and go I've ever had. My coilies are coiling and my hair looks more hydrated than usual. I have definition along 50% of the strand but my roots are still working to get definition. The right side where it is gray, still needs more hydration but it has improved since Saturday. So I'll take it.

Now I need a cut because that breakage left my hair super uneven. Hopefully I can get one before I go back to work.

I got my InnerSense Hydrating Bath and I Create Hold. I will try it all out this weekend. And maybe sit under the dryer 

My blow dryer was delivered yesterday and I like it. It isn't too loud and warm is warm enough. I will probably diffuse much more often than I sit under the dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like I Create Hold. I may try it one day without the uncle funky underneath.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I really like I Create Hold. I may try it one day without the uncle funky underneath.



You can but keep in mind the principle of putting botanicals directly on your hair versus plastics. ICH is more plastic than botanical. Just an fyi.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You can but keep in mind the principle of putting botanicals directly on your hair versus plastics. ICH is more plastic than botanical. Just an fyi.



Good point, but it washes off pretty easily. Or does it only wash off easily if it’s on top of the UFD?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Good point, but it washes off pretty easily. Or does it only wash off easily if it’s on top of the UFD?


I think it will seem to wash off easily but you may have to clarify or almost clarify more often. It's just something to keep in mind.  Doesn't mean you can't try it. I would be interested to see how much you use for a wash and go vs UFD.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed the length of my hair only with The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo.
For my scalp and hair, I used Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea (w/ Wheat Grass & Barley).
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I sprayed TMC Endless Moisture Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Restorative Spray, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On damp hair) I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Grape Seed Ice Curls Glossy Jelly onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I used the TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo, because it a has a gentle silicone-removing ingredient: Cocamidopropyl Betaine. 

Otherwise, I would've just used the Qhemet Biologics Cleansing Tea. 

On that note, this cleansing tea is great!

I picked it up mainly for the anti-shedding/strengthening ingredients.

I mean this totally beats any of the other anti-shedding products (that I've used).
There was little-to-no breakage, during and after detangling! 
Barely any shedding during styling. 
3 strands from my entire head! That is unprecedented for my hair!

Definitely found a keeper!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I think it will seem to wash off easily but you may have to clarify or almost clarify more often. It's just something to keep in mind.  Doesn't mean you can't try it. I would be interested to see how much you use for a wash and go vs UFD.



Right now I’m pretty heavy handed with the UFD and the ICH. I apply the UFD to my hair in large sections and then do the split and swipe technique that Aisha does. 
I apply the ICH in very small sections so that all my strands get good coverage. 
It’s working well for me, but I don’t like the way UFD smells so if I could eliminate it, that would be great.


----------



## uofmpanther

I'm trying something new because UFD doesn't seem to be working for me right now. I did a clay treatment that I left on my hair for a couple days out of laziness/life. Today, I cowashed with Oyin.

Then I put As I Am CocoaShea Whip and UFD on. I started putting Lotta Body Foaming Mousse on the right side of my hair but that seemed to be too light to control the frizz.  On the left side, I used OGX Coconut Curls Mousse instead. It feels like the OGX is helping with the frizz but we shall see when it dries.

ETA: didn't work. In addition to frizz, I got high shrinkage. There was also some light flaking on the OGX side. I'm half tempted to wash again tomorrow. Maybe I need a better leave-in.


----------



## ResultsMayVary

BGC shared a great wash and go tutorial! Their tips have drastically improved my hair's health


----------



## faithVA

I received my Innersense Hydrating HairBath and I Create Hold yesterday. I tried them out today. I can't say that I'm in love with either. I didn't find the HairBath to be that moisturizing. I felt like Elucence was more moisturizing. I can't imagine using that every 3 days. I will need to find another moisturizing shampoo to use in between. 

I also tried the I Create Hold (ICH). I did 1 pump and realized that I better not use any more  One pump was more than my hair wanted. Both of these products are going to be tucked away to be used later. 

My hair looked better yesterday but I learned some things. I really don't need that much gel. I need to get my hair as wet as possible in the shower, add the gel, add some water and then squish and smooth. I need to define quickly and keep additional gel applications to a minimum. Right now I don't think I need any type of holding product.  

I need my hair to be as wet as possible while defining and when drying. 

So tomorrow I going to try to keep it simple and my product application light. 

It is going to take me a while but I'm making some progress. I wore my wng out today so it was good enough.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I’m glad you liked your wash n go enough to wear outside. That’s awesome progress! 

The ICH is really thick/sticky. I use a lot, but only like 1/8 of a pump at a time to very small sections.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I’m glad you liked your wash n go enough to wear outside. That’s awesome progress!
> 
> The ICH is really thick/sticky. I use a lot, but only like 1/8 of a pump at a time to very small sections.



Yes it is progress. Yesterday's wash and go was even better. I'm definitely making progress. I reset each day and each day I can see the progress. I'm scheduled to get a cut May 1st if Covid let's up. Unfortunately, that means I will have to go to work for a week or two with this crazy lopside hair  But it won't be the first time, so I will just suck it up. 

With the ICH, I used 1 pump for my entire head and it was too much.  I will keep working to get my gel and water ratio right first and then try it again. I think I need way less gel than I'm using. 

I knew as soon as I put the ICH in my hand that it was probably going to be an issue. It was like I could feel the plastic in it  It reminds me of Wetline which I absolutely cannot use.

The good news is, I will probably have that bottle for the entire year.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Right now I’m pretty heavy handed with the UFD and the ICH. I apply the UFD to my hair in large sections and then do the split and swipe technique that Aisha does.
> I apply the ICH in very small sections so that all my strands get good coverage.
> It’s working well for me, but I don’t like the way UFD smells so if I could eliminate it, that would be great.



Maybe you can ask your stylist to recommend another gel. My concern with the ICH, is using those polymers directly on your hair overtime may cause your hair some distress.


----------



## uofmpanther

GettingKinky said:


> Did you use a lot of water with the uncle funky? That should help your hair hold more water.


I'm going to try more water and a more liquid leave-in tomorrow.


----------



## uofmpanther

uofmpanther said:


> I'm trying something new because UFD doesn't seem to be working for me right now. I did a clay treatment that I left on my hair for a couple days out of laziness/life. Today, I cowashed with Oyin.
> 
> Then I put As I Am CocoaShea Whip and UFD on. I started putting Lotta Body Foaming Mousse on the right side of my hair but that seemed to be too light to control the frizz.  On the left side, I used OGX Coconut Curls Mousse instead. It feels like the OGX is helping with the frizz but we shall see when it dries.
> 
> ETA: didn't work. In addition to frizz, I got high shrinkage. There was also some light flaking on the OGX side. I'm half tempted to wash again tomorrow. Maybe I need a better leave-in.



Picture of second day hair. It's a little better


----------



## GettingKinky

My application and diffusing technique is getting better. I just have to remind myself to take my time and rake/smooth in small sections. 
I’ve also started diffusing on the highest temp so it dries pretty fast ~10 minutes.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My application and diffusing technique is getting better. I just have to remind myself to take my time and rake/smooth in small sections.
> I’ve also started diffusing on the highest temp so it dries pretty fast ~10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 457387


That looks really good. Glad you are figuring it out.


----------



## faithVA

Lesson learned today... Don't put on a plastic cap after applying gel. It will not work out


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Lesson learned today... Don't put on a plastic cap after applying gel. It will not work out



why did you put on a plastic cap?


----------



## Qurlyqt

GettingKinky said:


> My application and diffusing technique is getting better. I just have to remind myself to take my time and rake/smooth in small sections.
> I’ve also started diffusing on the highest temp so it dries pretty fast ~10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 457387


Really pretty!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> My application and diffusing technique is getting better. I just have to remind myself to take my time and rake/smooth in small sections.
> I’ve also started diffusing on the highest temp so it dries pretty fast ~10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 457387



Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

uofmpanther said:


> Picture of second day hair. It's a little better
> View attachment 457359


Looks great to me!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> why did you put on a plastic cap?


Sometimes I need to do too many things between the time I get out of the shower and I get back to defining my hair. My hair still doesn't hold moisture long so I was hoping it would help hold the moisture in. It definitely held moisture in but way too much. 

In the future if I need to delay the gel, I will try putting on the plastic cap after I rinse out the conditioner and when I'm finished with what I need to do try putting on the gel.


----------



## faithVA

Decided not to try anything new today. Rinsed and then conditioned. I am squishing the conditioner with water into my hair. I seem to need this step for  now to define my curls. And I am noticing where the conditioner disappears seems to be the thirsty part. Peppermint Pattie (my front bang) is super thirsty. When she holds onto water she hangs. When she gives up the water she sticks straight out. So working on getting more water into her.

Both of my sides are dehydrated. My right side is more so than my left. But I can see slow improvement in both. 

Still working on my gel to water ratio but it is getting better. Today I think I had a little bit too much water. But using less gel allows my curls to separate. Too much gel just acts like glue on my hair.  

I will keep trying to capture a picture. My phone sucks and the lighting in our house isn't that great.


----------



## faithVA

The front and left side are coming along. As you can see the right is still pretty dehydrated but it is making some progress. I definitely need a cut/shape. 

And Peppermint Pattie just does what she wants  Haven't figured out what to do with her just yet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> The front and left side are coming along. As you can see the right is still pretty dehydrated but it is making some progress. I definitely need a cut/shape.
> 
> And Peppermint Pattie just does what she wants  Haven't figured out what to do with her just yet.
> 
> View attachment 457395 View attachment 457397 View attachment 457399



It's cute!


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's cute!


You are way too kind. But I will take it  I need all of the encouragement I can get.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I kept it simple and used KCNT as a leave in and raked in the custard on top. Soft, nicely defined, not crunchy. Could I possibly be realizing less product gives me a better wash and go? hmmm..


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> The front and left side are coming along. As you can see the right is still pretty dehydrated but it is making some progress. I definitely need a cut/shape.
> 
> And Peppermint Pattie just does what she wants  Haven't figured out what to do with her just yet.
> 
> View attachment 457395 View attachment 457397 View attachment 457399


 
I can definitely see improvement!! Your hair definitely looks more hydrated. How long have you been detoxing?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I can definitely see improvement!! Your hair definitely looks more hydrated. How long have you been detoxing?



Thank you. I started January 11th and was doing CCS every 3 days. I started trying the wash and go March 14th with a daily regimen. I definitely need daily for now. I've seen the most progress in the last week. 

I agree my hair looks more hydrated, especially when I get my gel to water ratio right. When I don't get it right you can see it. It will look dull and dusty.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque as my detangler and d/c.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Ok, I did notice a few more strands of shed hair, but like 4 more than last time.
I think it has to do with washing on day 4 instead of day 3. Just one extra day for my hair to shed.
I'm just glad it cut down on all the excessive shedding and visibly helped to minimize my breakage!

ETA: 

The NLS Banana Leave-In, works just fine with the older Wetline Xtreme formulas.

However, my hair needed to be soaking wet hair in order to apply it. 
And again still wet enough so that the Xtreme (newer Wetline formula) Gel didn't immediately curdle upon application.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace do you count your shed hairs?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace do you count your shed hairs?



For the most part I really didn't bother, since the amount was really nerve-racking before.
I only decided to keep track, because of (how effective) the Qhemet Biologics Cleansing Tea was at actually greatly reducing my shedding.
I think I'll do this, not just when using this particular product, but others that have similar anti-shedding claims.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Number of sheds: 5
I'm going to assume it's because I fell asleep with a plastic cap still on (I was sooo exhausted!)
I think it made the nape area too moisturized? But not to the same extent as over-moisturized.

Since that's where the majority of the shed strands came from (this time), but none from my front & bangs area (so that's different) which used to shed the most.

It's why I decided to just use a r/o instead of a d/c, this time.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace I am amazed at how little hair you lose. I always have a hair ball when I wash/detangle.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace I am amazed at how little hair you lose. I always have a hair ball when I wash/detangle.


So do I.


----------



## faithVA

I am still doing wash and gos. This makes 3 weeks  Obviously being at home helps.

I am still resetting daily because I don't have enough definition to make it 2 days. But I am learning a lot by having to do it every day. I'm only rinsing and reapplying gel so it isn't taking too long. And I air dry. 

Every few days I see more progress so that keeps me motivated. I am actually seeing some coils even on my super dry side burns. 

I am curious though when I will be able to reset every 2 days versus every day. If I can get there by the end of April, I will be happy. That will put me at my haircut and before I go back to work, if we go back in May. I am really looking forward to my hair cut whenever that may be. But my shape is getting better.

By resetting daily, I rolled through that UFD. I am using less and less each day because surprisingly my hair does not like a lot of gel. I picked up a small bottle from Target and ordered a large bottle from UFD.

I plan to test out the AG Balance and Boost tomorrow. I will take a new round of pictures. 

I am super excited. Every few hours I go to the mirror to check out my coils


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s awesome @faithVA 
Do you have hand in hair syndrome? I love playing with my coils.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s awesome @faithVA
> Do you have hand in hair syndrome? I love playing with my coils.


No not yet. My hair is wet most of the day so that really helps me keep my hands out of my hair. And since my definition doesn't last very long I tend to try not to disturb it. But if I ever get over this hump I probably will play in my hair more.

Right now wet hair is my friend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I haven’t used eco styler in years.  Just purchased the Eco styler Super Olive oil this past week.   It should have been delivered today but it hasn’t shown up

Interested to pull this out every now and again.  I also purchased stylesbylisa newest product line.   Her mousse and gel.  Company name is My Curl Products.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace I am amazed at how little hair you lose. I always have a hair ball when I wash/detangle.



@GettingKinky It really used to be like that, which was so alarming because I'm already low density! I was starting to wonder if it was either the medications I was taking &/or some other underlying health issue.

I used to do tea rinses, coffee rinses. While my hair felt stronger, the shedding amount didn't change at all!
I tried products with Neem oil, which wasn't as bad a scent. But, I made the mistake of trying Neem Oil .  Never again that stuff smelled so horrible!! I was so put off by the lack of results, that I refused to use anything else that was stinky!


So, yes I'm glad I decided to go out on a limb and try the Qhemet Biologics Cleansing Tea. I mean always knew about her products from the early days of when I joined the NHM, but I was really just starting out then (learning my hair, and how to best take care of it).

Also, doubly glad she has her products on Sephora's website. It's just easily accessible to me, this way.


----------



## faithVA

I received my AG Balance and AG Boost and tried them on Saturday. I really like both of them. Although the Balance is supposed to be almost clarifying, it really seemed gentler the the Innersense HairBath. I will have to try the HairBath again. I really liked the conditioner. It was thick and felt pretty good. I'm going to finish up my Kirkland and Curl Junkie before I start using the AG Boost though. 

I'm back to daily rinsing. I think over the weekend I have too much time to pay attention to my hair. I do better having just a little time in the morning to get it done.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m not a fan of balance and boost. Something about the smell I tray don’t like. It’s the same reason I don’t really like uncle funky they have a similar smell.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m not a fan of balance and boost. Something about the smell I tray don’t like. It’s the same reason I don’t really like uncle funky they have a similar smell.



You are making me very glad that I am not sensitive to smell. I rarely notice how anything smells. The only hair product I can ever remember disliking the smell was Burt Bee's shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. Next, I used Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair + Protect Butter Masque as my strengthening treatment and detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Shed amount: 4
No breakage
I'm impressed! 
This was a day 4 wash, and the shed hairs weren't nearly as much as the last day 4 wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m loving my current product combination and application technique.  I’m getting consistent results that I like and the whole process takes me  less than an hour. 

-Shampoo with Innersense Pure Harmony Hairbath followed by Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo (I spend a lot of effort on the shampoo step to get my hair really clean)
- Condition with Innersense Hydrating Cream conditioner mixed with Elucence Moisture Balancing  conditioner (the Elucence has good slip)
- Thoroughly detangle with the conditioner still in my hair in 4 sections with my Felicia leatherwood brush
- Apply uncle funky gel to my hair in 2 sections. Then I go through each section and smooth more on the roots
- Apply Innersense I Create Hold gel in small sections. I rake and smooth each section really well
- Diffuse for 10-15 minutes. 


I’m think I’m done changing products. I thought I would switch my conditioner to the Innersense color radiance and look for a replacement for uncle funky, but I will learn to live with the smell. 
At some point in time I may go back and try to use up my unopened jar of KCCC, but maybe not. I want my hair routine to be just that - routine.


----------



## OhTall1

Wow, first hair picture since November!

I did Wella demi color last week so I could get rid of my gray and play with my hair paint wax (used gold yesterday) while I'm working from home.  SO asked why I colored my hair.  I told him that in all this craziness,  I needed to up the cute factor on everything from the nose up if I have to wear a mask everywhere and cover half my face.  

View media item 130533


----------



## uofmpanther

I finally figured out my Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic issue again. I was not using enough. Yesterday, I used oyin hair Dew and then applied the gel. Unlike recently, I put gobs in and squished it through section. I realized I stopped doing this because it makes my neck sticky but the definition is great with little frizz. 

I'll post a picture later after I refresh. I forgot to post before I went to bed last night.


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t done a midweek wash in awhile but it was day 3 and my hair was a bit frizzier than I like so today I washed again. I went quickly because I had to go to work. I was able to wash, condition, detangle, style and diffuse in 40 minutes and it came out well. 

I think I may go back to my 2x a week washing schedule.


----------



## janaq2003

uofmpanther said:


> I finally figured out my *Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic *issue again. I was not using enough. Yesterday, I used oyin hair Dew and then applied the gel. Unlike recently, I put gobs in and squished it through section. I realized I stopped doing this because it makes my neck sticky but the definition is great with little frizz.
> 
> I'll post a picture later after I refresh. I forgot to post before I went to bed last night.



I love this.. I can make a wash and go last almost 2wks and it's still moisturized and defined!


----------



## faithVA

uofmpanther said:


> I finally figured out my Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic issue again. I was not using enough. Yesterday, I used oyin hair Dew and then applied the gel. Unlike recently, I put gobs in and squished it through section. I realized I stopped doing this because it makes my neck sticky but the definition is great with little frizz.
> 
> I'll post a picture later after I refresh. I forgot to post before I went to bed last night.



I am discovering the same thing. I'm still trying to figure out how much is enough. 

My hair is short so I don't have a sticky neck but my ears are always sticky :yuck:


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so jealous of people who can get 2 weeks of non-frizzy hair. By day 4-5 my hair is too frizzy to wear out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Next wash day I’m going to try and shorten my time by applying my second gel in much larger sections and then spend more time taking smoothing. I think that will be faster.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

No, I haven't forgot to post again. I've been out of it due to: insomnia, allergies/sinus headaches & congestion, random bouts of nausea, and my entire sleep schedule being thrown completely off (again! ) 

Nothing as serious as COVID-19 tho! So I'll get it together eventually!



I clarified my scalp with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. For my scalp and the rest of my hair, the Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. 
Next, I used Oyin Handmade What the Hemp Deep Moisture Mask (w/ Hemp Seed Oil, Honey, Bamboo, & Shea Butter) as my d/c  (while it does have some strengthening properties, it's more moisturizing) and my detangler. I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed As I Am Long & Luxe Pomegranate & Passion Fruit GroYogurt Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Number of sheds: 7 
A little breakage: around 2-3 pieces (I didn't check closely enough, I was tired y'all)

All in all, not bad for a nearly 7 day wash n go (even if that was entirely unintentional)


Another conditional leave-in. 
Failed dry mix test.
Passed the soaked w/ water mix test.

I made sure to apply this to soaking wet hair, & use the gel on only wet hair.
I didn't want to take any chances with, even, wet-to-damp hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried adding my second gel in large sections and then raking really thoroughly. My results came out the same as applying in small sections, but it didn’t really save me any time. It still took me 30 minutes to wash, condition,  detangle, apply gel, and style. 

I guess that’s about the fastest I can go. And then I spend another 10 minutes diffusing.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I tried adding my second gel in large sections and then raking really thoroughly. My results came out the same as applying in small sections, but it didn’t really save me any time. It still took me 30 minutes to wash, condition,  detangle, apply gel, and style.
> 
> I guess that’s about the fastest I can go. And then I spend another 10 minutes diffusing.



I think that is pretty good. And you do that twice a week?


----------



## faithVA

I'm still hanging in there. I'm still rinsing daily. I'm using a cleansing conditioner midweek and then doing a full Cleanse, Condition and Style on Saturday. I'm going to hang with daily rinsing through April to see if I can get 2nd day hair. I think I don't have enough coils yet.

I'm definitely seeing changes in my hydration levels. I see more coils. My right side-burn which is mostly gray is struggling but it is making some progress.

My hair is holding more water now so I'm having to adjust the little I have learned in the past 2 weeks. Now my hair has too much water when I go to define it  So I'm having to shake and squeeze out the excess water before putting on gel. I'm still learning.

Next weekend will be about a month since my virtual salon visit. I will take pictures then. And I will try the ICH again next Sunday. I'm still not sure how to use that. 

My cut has been postponed. I'm hoping I don't have to go back into the office until after I can get a hair cut. 

Overall everything is good. Looking forward to seeing what my hair looks like at the end of April.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I think that is pretty good. And you do that twice a week?



Once to twice a week. I want to get back in the habit of  doing it twice a week. By day four my hair is frizzier than I like.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Next weekend will be about a month since my virtual salon visit. I will take pictures then. And I will try the ICH again next Sunday. I'm still not sure how to use that.



In Aisha’s hairintine video from 3 weeks ago she does a wash n go with UFD + ICH.  She’s the reason I tried applying the ICH in large sections.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> In Aisha’s hairintine video from 3 weeks ago she does a wash n go with UFD + ICH.  She’s the reason I tried applying the ICH in large sections.


I will try it again. I am finding I really can't do my hair like Aisha does her hair. So over the week I have had to switch from doing what she is doing and modify it to try to match my hair.

The first time I tried 1 pump of ICH and my hair didn't quite like it. But since it has been almost a month, I'm going to try 1 pump again and see if I have better results. 

I may try to find something by Aeleise and see if that works better.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I will try it again. I am finding I really can't do my hair like Aisha does her hair. So over the week I have had to switch from doing what she is doing and modify it to try to match my hair.
> 
> The first time I tried 1 pump of ICH and my hair didn't quite like it. But since it has been almost a month, I'm going to try 1 pump again and see if I have better results.
> 
> I may try to find something by Aeleise and see if that works better.



Aishia has a LOT of hair. I used to feel like I was doing something wrong because my hair starts to get frizzy on day 4, but I can see on her IG that her hair gets frizzy around then too. She just doesn’t mind and keeps wearing it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Aishia has a LOT of hair. I used to feel like I was doing something wrong because my hair starts to get frizzy on day 4, but I can see on her IG that her hair gets frizzy around then too. She just doesn’t mind and keeps wearing it.



She does have a lot of hair and as she says it is coarse and thick. She also likes big hair and can pull it off.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified my scalp with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo. I used Ohemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea to wash both scalp and hair. Next, I used Oyin Handmade What the Hemp Deep Moisture Mask as my protein/moisture balance d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed As I Am Pomegranate & Passion Fruit GroYoGurt Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I had to break out the heavy-duty clarifying shampoo.
Since, I'm still not back to my regular 3-4 days wash n go schedule.
And it totally gets all of the gunk off my scalp!

ETA:

Number of sheds: 7
No breakage


----------



## Theresamonet

I wish I could have just 7 sheds and zero breakage on wash day! I can’t even imagine how I could make that possible.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Theresamonet said:


> I wish I could have just 7 sheds and zero breakage on wash day! I can’t even imagine how I could make that possible.




Honestly I was at wit's end, before I finally when out on a whim and tried this product.
I did tea rinses, tried treatments, hot oil, oil rinses, acv, even products with neem oil (I don't recommend Neem Oil, it stinks horridly).

I knew about Qhemet Biologics for years, but I just researched the ingredients and decided to get it a try.

The Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea is well worth the price!

Now keep in mind...
I only count the sheds/possible breakage during the styling process as in when applying the gel/creme/styling lotion etc.

I shed seemingly constantly! So any excessive shedding or any amount of breakage, before the final styling stage, I don't even bother to count.

Even though this is a sulfate-free shampoo, it doubles as anti-shedding/anti-breakage/strengthening treatment for my hair and scalp.

Whenever needed: I clarified my scalp first, rinse, then apply the cleansing tea to my scalp first.
Using the pads of my fingers I make sure to massage it onto the areas with the most shedding, then proceed to massage onto the rest of my scalp. I also use this on the rest of my hair for a little strengthening boost.

I spend a good amount of time with the cleansing tea, during this stage.
Then, I move on to my deep conditioner/mask or rinse-out conditioner.

But no trust and believe I had the worst excessive shedding before using this product! Had me wondering if I needed to check for some health condition(s)!

I do consider it a true miracle worker!
Will it work for everyone?
I really don't know, but I'm glad it works for me.

Keep searching and researching ingredients, keep notes of how your hair responds.
I had to do so much trial & error. 
But in the end it was worth it. 
Now you may find you like a DIY with the same ingredients, but w/ less cleansing agents over using a product.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace 
I’m so glad you clarified how you count your sheds. I thought you were counting all the hair you lost during your entire wash day.


----------



## faithVA

I've been playing around a bit with gel application. I'm adding more gel while in the shower then I wait 10 minutes and add more gel in large sections. It is turning out OK but a few sections seem like they need more gel. Debating on whether to add more gel while in the shower or after. I think initially I will try after. I was adding 2 pumps for my entire head. I think I will try 3 pumps to put more up front to see if that helps.

I am at the point now where my hair doesn't dry during the day unless I diffuse it. That is progress. Initially my hair was dry by 4 pm. I'm not quite ready to reset every 2 days though. I'm going to hold out until May. I'm tired of the daily rinsing but I know my right side still needs to hydrate more to get it to try to hold some coils.

I am 90 days into my detox. This weekend I will use the TGIN to almost clarify and do the entire process. Maybe I will sit under the dryer but I hate the dryer  I will probably do this on Sunday. On Saturday, I think I will try the ICH again. Maybe I have enough definition that it works this time.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> I’m so glad you clarified how you count your sheds. I thought you were counting all the hair you lost during your entire wash day.



Oh sorry, sometimes I forget most people don't think exactly like me!

I don't bother counting the sheds during wash and application of the leave-in. 

Because in the past the same (amount of), if not, more shed hair would come out when applying the styling product. 

It's just easier to measure the lessened amount of shed hair then, than to obsess over it during the wash process.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone have a dyson hair dryer? 

I ordered one yesterday. Super excited to see if I can get some downwards stretch of my washngo.  If not, that sucker is going right back.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Anyone have a dyson hair dryer?
> 
> I ordered one yesterday. Super excited to see if I can get some downwards stretch of my washngo.  If not, that sucker is going right back.



I have the Dyson dryer. I like it but it’s not as great as I was expecting it to be given how much it cost.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I have the Dyson dryer. I like it but it’s not as great as I was expecting it to be given how much it cost.


Well cheese crackers.  If I don’t like it , it’s going back.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair today and since it’s a weekend, I didn’t try to go fast. But I still shortened my time from 30 minutes to 26 minutes.  If I could get down to 20 minutes that would be perfect. 

I wash 2x a week. The first wash is with a stronger shampoo and the mid-week wash is with a gentle moisture shampoo. My hair always turns out better with the stronger shampoo. My gel slips more and my hair is less tangly. I think my hair absorbs more water when I use the stronger shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I need to clarify. My hair isn’t happy. It’s been 5 weeks since I last clarified. I thought I could go longer, but I’m pretty heavy handed when I apply my products.


----------



## Wanderland

Hey y'all, I've been in DS for over 1 month and here at LHCF forever.  This is my first time consistently trying to wear wash n go's without stretching my hair.  There is a lot of self acceptance work going on here.  I had my hair cut kinky in Chicago at the beginning of march so its a little twa taper.

Issues I am working on:
1. streamlining my ccs.  Now its about 1 hour and then 1 hour to dry.  Regimen: currently using Joico moisture poo every 7-8 days.  Conditioners AG Boost mixed with IHHHC (neither is slippery or thick enough alone for me), TGIN miracle mask for DC every 2 weeks or so. Style: UFD + ICH + ICV.  I also got good results with UFD + uncle funkys good hair cream, but it flaked soooo bad.  I'm reseting at day 4-5 with just cowashing and setting.
2. Drying my hair, I'm currently using a dyson, but I HATE holding it for 40 minutes, my hair dries slowly.  I have a pibbs that I bought with this board maybe 10 years ago, but it pulls my hair upward so I stopped setting with it once I got the dyson.  I probably will eventually buy another stand up dryer from sally's that has been recommended in the digital salon.
3.Flakes! Its not from product combination but from LOTS of product.  When the "cast" comes off, you can literally see it.  Usually does not significantly start flaking until day 3-4. This is another reason why i have to wash. 

I'll insert a picture later when I'm home.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Wanderland 
Acceptance is definitely a journey in and of itself.  40 minutes is a long time time I give up drying my hair after 10 minutes. At that point, it’s dry enough and I let is air dry the rest of the way.  Maybe I would have less shrinkage if it dried it longer, but it’s not worth it to me. 

I keep thinking about going back to the DS, but with all the videos Aisha has been posting on FB/YT I’m getting almost all the info I want for free. 
When I was in the salon they kept promising a video where they talk about all the conditioners they use, and I was really looking forward to it but they never posted it. Right now I mix IHCC with Elucence to get the slip/weight I like, but I’m wondering if the radiance conditioner could do that all in one.


----------



## jasmine26

I also follow the girls in the DS but I will soon let my subscription expire. I have been following their routine for a year now and my hair/routine is pretty solid. At first I didn’t like the ICH but realized after watching a video from Aisha that I wasn’t working in it and having that foamy consistency.  But now I love it and solely use UFD-ICH and ICV. I ran out of papaya slip but debating if I really need that. My hair lasts to day 4 than the front frizzes. I will usually cowash or just pin the front back with some foam. Still trying to find a foam that I love.

I do have the Radiance conditioner and it has way more slip than the Hydrating one. But I recently went back to the hydrating one and now really focus on working it in with lots of water until it gets foamy and creamy. Lots of work but find that my hair feels way more hydrated after.

Also I refuse to by a Dyson. I just need a comparable blow dryer. So now I have a cheap Revlon one. I still sit under my Sally’s hood dryer but I don’t like how flat my hair is after. So I started sitting for maybe 20mins and than diffusing for another 10mins.

Glad the weather is getting warmer as it feels so good doing wash n gos in the summer!


----------



## GettingKinky

@jasmine26 

You prefer the hydrating conditioner over the radiance?  I work mine in and it gets foamy when I detangle, but I find it harder to detangle with that conditioner so I always add the Elucence. I still have a ton of IHCC so I have time before I need to make up my mind on what to buy next. 

I got my dyson before the As we’re fans. They kept telling me to get a hooded dryer and I knew I would never use one so I resisted. I find it interesting that now they are all about diffusing. They really have changed their tune.


----------



## jasmine26

Yes I prefer IHCC. After I was almost done with the radiance conditoner, I realized my hair wasn’t looking or feeling as hydrated when I was just using the IHCC. I switched originally because  I dreaded having to work so hard to get the slip and creaminess with IHCC  but it makes my hair feel more hydrated.







GettingKinky said:


> @jasmine26
> 
> You prefer the hydrating conditioner over the radiance?  I work mine in and it gets foamy when I detangle, but I find it harder to detangle with that conditioner so I always add the Elucence. I still have a ton of IHCC so I have time before I need to make up my mind on what to buy next.
> 
> I got my dyson before the As we’re fans. They kept telling me to get a hooded dryer and I knew I would never use one so I resisted. I find it interesting that now they are all about diffusing. They really have changed their tune.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just added a new shampoo to my lineup - Innersense color radiance now I have a total of 4 shampoos. I’m turning into a shampoo junky. 

I’m going to try this new one for my second wash day of the week instead of Elucence Moisture. Or if it’s strong enough maybe it can become my shampoo for every wash day.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So I may have messed up my sleep schedule again, but it spared me from this ridiculous heat over 90!

I know I haven't been posting lately was over here, I was experimenting... possibly too much tho. 
I'm over it for now. 
I switched back to my heatwave/Summer weather routine.

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. Next, I used Aussie Moist Conditioner as my r/o and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Aussie Moist Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Yes, the Aussie Moist Conditioner is notorious for not working with a lot of gels.

So I took a risk.

It totally failed the dry mix test.
But with water it was just enough to work, and at least passable for the wet mix test.

So I wasn't heavy-handed when using the Aussie Moist as a leave-in. 
Gave it just enough time to absorb, but not too much. & I was able to still apply the Xtreme gel on wet hair.

I didn't want to take any chances with wet-to-damp, or damp hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to pamper my hair today. 

I’ll start with olaplex 3 
Then clarify with kinky curly come clean 
Then I’ll use my Elucence moisture poo
I’ll finish with Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair DC

I should probably use olaplex more often but I’m so lazy. 

My HUGE bottle of I Create Hold arrived. I feel like it will last a looong time. I hope it will since it’s really $$$$.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair pampering day is over. My hair styles so much better after clarifying. 

I really took my time today and shaved my legs so it took me 40 minutes instead of my usual 30 minutes.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> My hair pampering day is over. My hair styles so much better after clarifying.
> 
> I really took my time today and shaved my legs so it took me 40 minutes instead of my usual 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 458535



Looks good!


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> My hair pampering day is over. My hair styles so much better after clarifying.
> 
> I really took my time today and shaved my legs so it took me 40 minutes instead of my usual 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 458535


I second that notion. It looks really good.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My hair pampering day is over. My hair styles so much better after clarifying.
> 
> I really took my time today and shaved my legs so it took me 40 minutes instead of my usual 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 458535


That's some really nice definition. It looks great.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 4 and my hair is big and fluffy. I think it wasn’t dry enough when I went to bed on wash day.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. 
Next, I used Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner as my r/o and detangler. 
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I found the GF Sleek & Shine leave-in more compatible with Xtreme gel, versus the older Wetline Xtreme gels (it's a no-go with these).


I'm putting this here as a reminder...

Aussie Moist as a leave-in/styling product is only good for a very short wash n go (2 days max)! 

Otherwise, the scalp buildup is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## GettingKinky

When I diffused my hair on Saturday I dried the ends first. When I did it today I dried the roots first. 
I like roots first better. I think I got a better gel cast and my curls are a bit more stretched.


----------



## faithVA

My day 1 hair is coming along. I still haven't gotten 2nd day hair. I will skip rinsing this Saturday and see how it holds up. 

My hair is wearable.  But I think I need another 30 days of rinsing to keep hydrating. 

Supposedly I'm taking pictures this weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 1 hair is now my favorite day. Diffusing keeps it from being flat and crunchy,  it it still has enough water in to have movement and it’s well defined. 
Day 2 is OK, but it’s already lost a lot of movement, and for sure by day 4 it’s in a pony/puff. 

If I could get the whole process down to 15-20 minutes I would wash everyday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I slept on the wrong tool!

I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea. 

While the Cleansing Tea was still in my hair, I used a Scalp Massaging Shampoo Brush from Vanity Planet. 

The vibrations felt so good on my scalp! 

I definitely noticed a difference in how the treatment aspect of Cleansing Tea took to my scalp.

After rinsing, I used Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips conditioner as my r/o and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Grisi Manzanilla [Chamomile] Hair Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.

I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Besides going through my stash & finding lesser used leave-ins that are compatible w/ the Xtreme gel...

I finally remembered to used a wash-day tool! 

Good timing too, because my hands have been acting up again! Random painful spasms, cramps, and unsteadiness!

And I just knew I had to try something different!


It seemed like it took forever with my hands' issues. Lots of breaks, switching back and forth, & so on.

But hopefully, on my better days + plenty of practice this will become part of my routine!


One of my favorite Youtubers recommended the Scalp Massager.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found another style to wear when my hair gets too frizzy for my liking (day 3 or 4) - a banana clip ponytail with bangs. It’s less conservative than my low pony/puff with french rolls in the front, but I think it looks better on me.

I slicked up the sides with foam. It was a bit of effort to wrangle my hair into the clip, but once I got it in, it didn’t pop off.

I just have to work up the guts to wear it to work.


----------



## demlew

GettingKinky said:


> I found another style to wear when my hair gets too frizzy for my liking (day 3 or 4) - a banana clip ponytail with bangs. It’s less conservative than my low pony/puff with french rolls in the front, but I think it looks better on me.
> 
> I slicked up the sides with foam. It was a bit of effort to wrangle my hair into the clip, but once I got it in, it didn’t pop off.
> 
> I just have to work up the guts to wear it to work.
> 
> View attachment 458897


That’s so cute on you! Love it!


----------



## GettingKinky

demlew said:


> That’s so cute on you! Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been wearing wash n gos exclusively for the past 13 months and off and on for the year before that. And I feel like I still don’t have it nailed down yet. 

I keep trying to figure out ways to do it faster and I keep coming back to there are no short cuts. Applying my second gel in large sections just wasn’t giving the the same results as lots of small sections.  Today I did 3 sections, but I spent a lot of time on the roots in each section and that seems to have worked. I see how this lasts over the days. 
Rushing never produces the best results.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another fav combo!

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo. 
I followed it up with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea & worked it in using the scalp massager.
Next, I used Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Honestly, I forgot to do the dry mix test. But it was a smooth consistency, during the wet mix test.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think for now I’m going to go back to washing once a week and then wearing my banana clip ponytail or a low puff once the frizz passes my tolerance level on day 4. I just don’t feel like washing 2x a week right now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used Photogenic last night after cowashing.  It’s a weird consistency but it works. 

in August lll buy another jar.


----------



## faithVA

Still rinsing daily. I haven't seen much progress in my hair in the past couple of weeks or I'm just not recognizing it. I clarified Thursday night. It has been 3 months since I clarified and I've been apply product daily for 2 months. I probably should have clarified sooner.

I used the Ellucence clarifying shampoo, followed by the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath  There is nothing hydrating about that hair bath for my hair. I followed that with Kirkland Moisturizing Conditioner. I didn't gel since it was late in the evening and my hair would never dry. So I put on a leave-in and a foam. 

I rinsed and gelled yesterday. I'm still trying to figure out my gel to water ratio. I haven't come up with anything repeatable yet. Next wash day I'm going to try the Innersense I Create Hold again. 

I'm also thinking about trying the Mane Choice gel again to see if it helps my hair curl a bit more until it hydrates more. 

Fortunately, I'm home for the next few weeks and maybe I will see more progress. I really hope I can get a haircut before I go back to work. Even if my hair doesn't curl up, a good shape can help if I have to wear a fro.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA
I’m not a huge fan of the Innersense hydrating conditioner because it’s not very slippy, but the more I use it the more it grows on me. I just a time bit it Elucence conditioner on top for slip.

I have found that I need to clarify every 4 weeks. After 4 weeks my hair has a much harder time absorbing water.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA
> I’m not a huge fan of the Innersense hydrating conditioner because it’s not very slippy, but the more I use it the more it grows on me. I just a time bit it Elucence conditioner on top for slip.
> 
> I have found that I need to clarify every 4 weeks. After 4 weeks my hair has a much harder time absorbing water.


I don't have the Innersense conditioner. I have the shampoo. It was recommended by the stylist I used in March. Based on the shampoo I will definitely not be buying the conditioner  If I don't get the ICH to work I won't be buying it again either. 

I may clarify more often as well especially since I'm adding product daily. 

My hair is very short so I don't need much slip yet. I have my conditioner super watered down. I really don't understand my hair yet. It's curly but it acts straight  

The stylist wanted me to switch between the AG and the Innersense. I really like the AG shampoo.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Trying to remind myself how to use different consistencies in styling products...


I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea.
Next, I used Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner as my r/o and my detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Sculpting Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Another smooth mixture in the wet mix test.

I used the NYM's Curl Talk Gel, as way to measure how much to use (or not).

I find that I get too used to heavier gels.

That I, often, forget the adjustments needed for lighter products.


----------



## faithVA

Finally colored my hair and took a picture.  I need to figure out where the best place in the house is to take pictures. That might be part of my picture problem.

I was going to take a walk and let it dry but I think I will let it air dry for a few hours and then diffuse before I go to bed.

After looking at my pictures in March and this picture, not only did I lose hair the before my virtual salon visit, I lost more hair and length before 4/7.  I think my hair was 4 to 5 inches 3/21 but only 2 to 3 inches 4/7. Not sure what that was about.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Washed with a Clay Wash then deep conditioned and styled with the last of Photogenic for another wash and go.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

@faithVA What do you mean by your hair acts straight?


----------



## GettingKinky

Your curls are looking good @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> @faithVA What do you mean by your hair acts straight?


When I shampoo and condition my hair it seems straight afterwards or may have a little wave. I really have to squish and squeeze my hair to get my coils to show up. And if I use the foam I have no curl at all. It looks like I blow dried it.

I guess I expect my hair to have more coils when its wet. I'm just not understanding my hair yet.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Your curls are looking good @faithVA


Thank you. They are coming along.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> When I shampoo and condition my hair it seems straight afterwards or may have a little wave. I really have to squish and squeeze my hair to get my coils to show up. And if I use the foam I have no curl at all. It looks like I blow dried it.
> 
> I guess I expect my hair to have more coils when its wet. I'm just not understanding my hair yet.



Oh ok. I asked because I figured I would relate to your answer and yes same lol. Because from reading your posts, it seems like our hair is similar in many ways.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Oh ok. I asked because I figured I would relate to your answer and yes same lol. Because from reading your posts, it seems like our hair is similar in many ways.


I will make sure to read your posts more closely.  I see you mentioned you are low porosity and so am I.  I will reread your post this week.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new fav combo!

I washed with Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Cleansing Oil. It's strong, it's really more of a clarifying scalp cleanser.
Next, I used NYM'S Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Cantu Flaxseed Smoothing Cream Gel (w/ Aloe, Honey, Shea Butter, & Vit. E), then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I actually remembered to do a dry mix test 1st. 

It was so smooth on the 1st go!
I didn't even bother doing the wet mix test.


I will say the scent is strong! 
I don't particularly care for it.
Most of it was covered by the Xtreme gel, though.

The consistency is more like a thicker Flaxseed gel than any actual creme gel.

It looks similar to the Nature's Little Secret Flaxseed Curly Custard

The texture/feel, kind of, reminds me of the CurlMix Flaxseed gel... 

But with, actual, good slip. 

Finally! 
No Coconut Oil!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> I will make sure to read your posts more closely.  I see you mentioned you are low porosity and so am I.  I will reread your post this week.



Yeah low porosity and I’ve always had a hard time getting my hair to be defined. It’s getting better now with consistent moisture and sealing (which comes from rinsing several times a week) and increased protein/strengthening product use.


----------



## GettingKinky

After 14 washes, my 18oz UFD is low enough that the pump doesn’t work. I think I need to transfer it to a squeeze bottle. Also this stuff is pricey, I though it would last longer.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Yeah low porosity and I’ve always had a hard time getting my hair to be defined. It’s getting better now with consistent moisture and sealing (which comes from rinsing several times a week) and increased protein/strengthening product use.


OK I'm caught up on all the post. Now I will be more informed the next time you post. Glad you are seeing improvements with what you are doing.


----------



## faithVA

So today I can tell where I am progressing. 

First, I was able to use ICH and see the difference. It actually gave me some hold which I didn't see the first 2 times I used it. 

Second, I got second day hair that was more wearable. It isn't great but it is wearable. All of my sections held onto a little more definition than they have before. It's 6 pm on day 2 and my hair isn't dry. It is frizzy but not dry.

Third, my hair is not sticky at all. Usually if I run my hair through my hands even if dry, my hair is so sticky  Not even my gray patch is sticky. 

Fourth, I actually see a little bit of coil trying to hang out in that right sideburn. 

My aim is still to rinse daily and then just take a break if I need to. I may need to find a conditioner with some protein in it. Need to go through my sample packs


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to figure out my clarifying schedule. I’m not sure if it’s a time thing or a number times I apply product. 

Last time my hair needed clarifying after 4 weeks, but I had been doing my hair 2x a week so that was 8 product applications. 

Now I’m only washing once a week so maybe I can go 8 weeks without clarifying?  I wish my hair had an instruction manual.


----------



## faithVA

Since I colored my hair Sunday, I want to give the color a little time to settle in. So I didn't do a full rinse today. I let a little water from the shower head drizzle on each section and squished in the water. Then I added some CFD and then ICH. It seemed to take forever  But I know I saved water and gel. It came out decent. I'm supposed to do a full reset tomorrow. But let's see what my hair look like in the morning.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean shampoo, while using my scalp massager to thoroughly clean my scalp.
Next, I used Curlsmith Hydro Creme Soothing Mask as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Curlsmith Hydro Style Flexi Jelly, then re-sectioned my hair.
(After re-wetting some sections) I smoothed, a bit more of the, Curlsmith Hydro Style Flexi Jelly onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


These Curlsmith products are from their treatment/blue line. The 1 with the Hyaluronic Acid.

The Curlsmith Hydro Creme Mask definitely has a learning curve.

Sweet, fruity scent.

Thick, butter-like consistency.

So much so, that I automatically added a little bit of water before each application.

The more wet (as in soaking wet) the easier the application.

No apparent slip at 1st.

But after adding little bit of water to the bit of mask (I scooped out), rubbed together with my hands, produces a good amount of slip.

This needs to thoroughly soak in, before any attempts to detangle.

I was even a tad sceptical, during the detangling.
Mostly, my fault for prolonging my previous wash n go.

However, upon rinsing it out...

My hair felt so good, soft, & very moisturized!

Even my difficult areas felt good (something that only occurs w/ a few other products)!


Ok, I usually use a leave-in, but I wanted to see if the claim of moisturizing ingredients works for the Flexi Jelly.

Same scent, but it was already starting to somewhat fade.

Label states medium hold & lightweight.

Hyaluronic Acid is the 4th ingredient.

It's an opaque jelly, with slip.

Goes on best on soaking wet hair.


I'll come back later with the results.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Shadow_Lace   I see you posted it here, lol


----------



## faithVA

My hair is definitely coming along. That super dehydrated right side is starting to hydrate  The coils are starting to form a bit more. And I think I got at least 1/2 inch, so even thought it is short it is changing a bit. 

My hair is hydrated enough to a point that now when I add the ICH, it does define and not just pack my hair down. But because I rinse every day, I don't waste it. I plan to use it regularly when I can get 3 days from a wash and go. 

Even though my 1st day wash and go is getting better, I'm still a ways off from having consistent second day hair. I had only planned to rinse daily in April but I extended that to May. I am now likely to extend that through June and then reassess. Not sure if and when I will get second day hair. 

My stylist is back to work. I plan to get a cut the end of June. That should help shorten my daily styling time. Now I spend a lot of time trying to get it in some type of wearable shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA  do you think it’s the daily wetting or stopping oils/butters that is helping with your hydration?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA  do you think it’s the daily wetting or stopping oils/butters that is helping with your hydration?



Short Answer: I think it is the daily wetting. I stopped oils and butters in January and there wasn't a big difference in my hair from January through March. 

Summation: The hair hydrates faster when it is refilled with water the day before it dries out and not after.

Here is a super long answer  

My theory is that for right now is for dehydrated hair, it needs to be refilled the day before it dries out and not after it dries out. 

This is just my theory. I think the hair only takes on so much water each time it gets wet and it needs a certain amount of water to be hydrated. If it needs 2 oz of water to be hydrated, takes on .5 oz each time it gets wet, looses a percentage each day, then letting it dry out to the initial dehydrated state and then rewetting it will never it to hydration. 

My thoughts are if the hair is dried out on day 5 then catch it on day 4 and rewet it and move the moisture level closer to the "2 oz"

When I first started in March, my hair was dried out by the next morning, so I wet it daily. Now my hair is dried out by the 2nd morning. So it has taken almost 2 months to extend my hairs ability to hold water for an extra day. I think by not letting my hair dry out and pumping water into each day is allowing the moisture to slowly build up in my hair. 

When I can make it to their morning, then I can cut back to every other day and over time every 3 days etc. 

This is my theory and I will be documenting here to see if it pains out.


----------



## faithVA

@GettingKinky, I've seen the videos with the A's or other stylists smoothing the gel on the hair. Have you mastered that yet? Do you know how to know when to smooth, how long to smooth, how to know when you are done?

I'm always afraid of touching my hair too much and that I might remove too much water or gel. But I notice they don't seem to be concerned with that.


----------



## faithVA

This morning I spritzed my hair heavily and then put on a plastic cap for a while. This seems to work fairly well. It looked like I could have gotten second day hair. I rinsed it anyway which I don't know if that was a good idea or now  

I'm still experimenting with things like does my hair do better with rinse and then gel or rinse, conditioner and gel. I'm also playing around with ICH and smoothing. The ICH is working better for me than the first time I used it. Let's see if my hair holds up under this humidity. It is really warm here.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> @GettingKinky, I've seen the videos with the A's or other stylists smoothing the gel on the hair. Have you mastered that yet? Do you know how to know when to smooth, how long to smooth, how to know when you are done?
> 
> I'm always afraid of touching my hair too much and that I might remove too much water or gel. But I notice they don't seem to be concerned with that.



I do all my application, smoothing, and styling in the shower so my hair is soaking wet the whole time. I find that the more time I spend smoothing/styling the better my final result. I use quite a bit of product so I don’t worry about it get removed. When I’m less lazy I work in really small sections. That ensures that all my strands are coated in product.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I do all my application, smoothing, and styling in the shower so my hair is soaking wet the whole time. I find that the more time I spend smoothing/styling the better my final result. I use quite a bit of product so I don’t worry about it get removed. When I’m less lazy I work in really small sections. That ensures that all my strands are coated in product.


Ok thanks. I will keep working with it. My hair isn't ever really soaking wet so I have to figure out how to adjust the process.


----------



## Choclatcotton

LavenderMint said:


> Has anyone here tried the adwoa beauty wash and go products?
> Related: has anyone looked into Abena Palmore? She has a similar online salon thing, I think.


I am following her online face to face visit every 5 weeks. We had our first session a few weeks ago. She gave me good advice on products and technique.


----------



## water_n_oil

Back on wngs for a bit. Used pink eco over safflower oil this afternoon. Sometimes I consider trying other stylers but eco is cheap and it works. Quite a few more expensive stylers were a bust for me.


----------



## sikora

faithVA said:


> I've been playing around a bit with gel application. I'm adding more gel while in the shower then I wait 10 minutes and add more gel in large sections. It is turning out OK but a few sections seem like they need more gel. Debating on whether to add more gel while in the shower or after. I think initially I will try after. I was adding 2 pumps for my entire head. I think I will try 3 pumps to put more up front to see if that helps.
> 
> I am at the point now where my hair doesn't dry during the day unless I diffuse it. That is progress. Initially my hair was dry by 4 pm. I'm not quite ready to reset every 2 days though. I'm going to hold out until May. I'm tired of the daily rinsing but I know my right side still needs to hydrate more to get it to try to hold some coils.
> 
> I am 90 days into my detox. This weekend I will use the TGIN to almost clarify and do the entire process. Maybe I will sit under the dryer but I hate the dryer  I will probably do this on Sunday. On Saturday, I think I will try the ICH again. Maybe I have enough definition that it works this time.



Hey Faith, I'm not officially in this challenge, but I wanted to jump in and share my experience with you to see if it may possibly help. I was in your boat for YEARRRSSS with short lived wash and gos and like you, I thought the issue was "my hair is not hydrated enough." My hair_* is*_ mega dry, but my solution lay elsewhere. My wash and goes would last 1 day and that would be it. Day 2 was me back in the shower washing my hair again. It was pretty frustrating because I'd see my hair's potential when I did a clay wash or coated my hair with conditioner, but I could never get that texture to show itself and last when I did a wash and go. I'd also watch YouTubers with similar textures have successful, lasting wash and gos, but mine always failed.

*Solution:*  I'd read a lot of naturalistas experiences with Olaplex number 3 and figured I'd give it a shot. I went through a few bottles but never had a noticeable change in my hair's state or performance. About 2 months ago, I was looking for more Olaplex on Amazon and came across a product called Pronexa Bond Repair. It's a similar product to Olaplex (bond rebuilder that you use before shampoo) and many of the reviews said that it provided better results. I bought it, tried it and it changed my life. 

Since I'm working from home now, I randomly decided to try a wash and go because hey, if it fails, at least I'm home! I had some clear Ecostyler gel for the styling and I used Kinky curly as my leave in. The result was crunchy hair that was dry, but my hair was way more defined than I ever experienced and the style lasted beyond 1 day. I think I went about 4 days before washing only because my hair was so dry. After that week, I tried again, this time still using a bit of Ecostyler and topping it off with Kinky Curly custard. This was a much better combo. Again, my hair had beautiful definition and was soft after day 1. At night, I spritz my hair with Green Beauty ph stabilizing spritz, oil my scalp with Melanin Haircare Multi-Use oil and section my hair in 4 ponytails secured with scrunchies. The result in the morning is soft, moisturized hair that maintains its curls. My wash and gos now last me up to 8 (EIGHT) days!!! Daily styling is super quick too -- I fluff my hair to get rid of the parts and it's good to go in 2 minutes.

I also do an intense strength training workout at home 4 days a week and this doesn't disrupt the style. I hope some of this may be helpful for you


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so jealous of people who can get long lasting wash n gos. Mine look good for 3-4 days and then even though the ends are still super defined the roots are puffy and frizzy. The last time I wore my hair out on day 5 DH called it unkempt.  

I’ve just resigned myself to either rewashing after 4 days or putting it in a puff of some sort.


----------



## faithVA

sikora said:


> Hey Faith, I'm not officially in this challenge, but I wanted to jump in and share my experience with you to see if it may possibly help. I was in your boat for YEARRRSSS with short lived wash and gos and like you, I thought the issue was "my hair is not hydrated enough." My hair_* is*_ mega dry, but my solution lay elsewhere. My wash and goes would last 1 day and that would be it. Day 2 was me back in the shower washing my hair again. It was pretty frustrating because I'd see my hair's potential when I did a clay wash or coated my hair with conditioner, but I could never get that texture to show itself and last when I did a wash and go. I'd also watch YouTubers with similar textures have successful, lasting wash and gos, but mine always failed.
> 
> *Solution:*  I'd read a lot of naturalistas experiences with Olaplex number 3 and figured I'd give it a shot. I went through a few bottles but never had a noticeable change in my hair's state or performance. About 2 months ago, I was looking for more Olaplex on Amazon and came across a product called Pronexa Bond Repair. It's a similar product to Olaplex (bond rebuilder that you use before shampoo) and many of the reviews said that it provided better results. I bought it, tried it and it changed my life.
> 
> Since I'm working from home now, I randomly decided to try a wash and go because hey, if it fails, at least I'm home! I had some clear Ecostyler gel for the styling and I used Kinky curly as my leave in. The result was crunchy hair that was dry, but my hair was way more defined than I ever experienced and the style lasted beyond 1 day. I think I went about 4 days before washing only because my hair was so dry. After that week, I tried again, this time still using a bit of Ecostyler and topping it off with Kinky Curly custard. This was a much better combo. Again, my hair had beautiful definition and was soft after day 1. At night, I spritz my hair with Green Beauty ph stabilizing spritz, oil my scalp with Melanin Haircare Multi-Use oil and section my hair in 4 ponytails secured with scrunchies. The result in the morning is soft, moisturized hair that maintains its curls. My wash and gos now last me up to 8 (EIGHT) days!!! Daily styling is super quick too -- I fluff my hair to get rid of the parts and it's good to go in 2 minutes.
> 
> I also do an intense strength training workout at home 4 days a week and this doesn't disrupt the style. I hope some of this may be helpful for you



Thank you @sikora. I will give this some consideration and keep the bond repair in mind. I have used Olaplex before as well as Aphogees Amino Acid Treatment. I've never noticed a difference with those. I will check into the Pronexa.


----------



## faithVA

It took everything I had to make myself do my hair today. I think I will try to do it daily until I can get an appointment with my stylist or the end of June, whichever comes first. I will probably give myself at least 1 day off a week.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I clarified with Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk.
I still love that, my hair gets enough moisture from this alone.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Cantu Flaxseed Smoothing Cream Gel, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently drying my hair.



About the Curlsmith Flexi-Jelly...

It's very moisturizing, but the hold is a joke.

After it dried, only my front/bangs held the most definition. 

It had a lot of volume. 

The ends were more defined throughout the rest of my hair.

But the shrinkage wasn't something, I'm used to on day 1. 

So I twisted up the majority (leaving the front/bangs out) held in place with a clip.

Had my hair for most of day 2 like that. It was ridiculously hot that day. 

For the cooler late afternoon/evening, I took the clip off.

My hair still felt moisturized.
The curls were more defined, but in a fluffy/frizzy kinda way.

However by day 3...
The rest just kinda fell apart, in the totally frizzy way. 

I mean tangles galore!
Which was weird to me, because my hair still felt moisturized! 

Basically, I need strong hold, periodt.

Moisturized (Yes!)
Then, held in place by a stronger holding product.

I knew I couldn't just shampoo, then d/c afterwards like usual. Yes, the tangles were that bad!

I'm so glad I bought another of the CR Cleansing Milk.

It took way, longer than usual.

As I used a combination of finger-detangling, and the Flexi Brush to completely detangle and remove the sheds.


If you like lightweight, fluffy curls? 
The Curlsmith Flexi Jelly is for you.


Meanwhile, I'm going to try to find another use for it.


----------



## LavenderMint

Choclatcotton said:


> I am following her online face to face visit every 5 weeks. We had our first session a few weeks ago. She gave me good advice on products and technique.


Thanks!!

I did a wng two weeks ago with curl activator, Shea butter & wetline. This is by far the best wng I’ve ever had. Definition, shine, elongation, minimal crunch. It’s lasted a good long while with many styling changes. I’m trying to convince the little one to take his long afternoon nap now so I can wash it out. 
Right now, I don’t know if I’ll do another wng or a sort of halfway wng with loose hair up front & the back tied up or something. We’ll see.


----------



## faithVA

I couldn't make myself do my hair today. I spritzed it heavily with water and put on a plastic cap. I tried to stretch it a bit. That's all for today.


----------



## GettingKinky

I ran out of energy in the shower today so I didn’t spend much time on styling. I’m not sure how my hair will turn out today.


----------



## Wanderland

Choclatcotton said:


> I am following her online face to face visit every 5 weeks. We had our first session a few weeks ago. She gave me good advice on products and technique.


I follow Abena on YT and IG, she's embracenaturalbeauty right?  I've been following her for years.  She has also taken a cut it kinky class with the A's.  If I lived anywhere near the New York area she would be my stylist.  
Did you sign up for digital visits through her website?  Are you noticing a difference with your hair?


----------



## Wanderland

I'm chugging along with wng.  Its ok I guess. Sometimes I'll stretch to day 5 but I really only like it up until day 3.  I'm getting use to seeing my fat face without hair and with shrinkage.  I just want my hair to grow already.  I can't wait to have at least a bob wng instead of a short taper but I know that's like 2 years away due to my super shrinkage.
Routine is still mostly the same but now I use AG balance and Innersence hydrating hair bath instead of Joico Moisture Poo.  My stylers are Uncle funky's Daughter curly magic/innersence I create hold/innersence I create volume.    At first I hated AG boost conditioner because I'm used to slip and a small amount of cones in my products (like TGIN honey mask) but I've learned to deal, its ok now.  I cheat my using a hot headz deep conditioning cap in the shower sometimes after I condition and while I wash my body to get the conditioner to absorb a little better.
Dassit CCS every 4-5 days.


----------



## faithVA

Working with day 3 hair today  That is a first for me. It doesn't look great but it is moisturized. Just spritzing and baggying and letting it be. I will reset tomorrow.


----------



## Mapleoats

Hey ladies. Do y’all believe in moisture training/ wash n go training your hair? As in, do your wash n go really get better overtime as the hair gets used to being set in its natural curl pattern? I tried a wash n go once over a year ago but didn’t like the results (frizzy) and never revisited it. Here’s some pics.


----------



## Wanderland

Mapleoats said:


> Hey ladies. Do y’all believe in moisture training/ wash n go training your hair? As in, do your wash n go really get better overtime as the hair gets used to being set in its natural curl pattern? I tried a wash n go once over a year ago but didn’t like the results (frizzy) and never revisited it. Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 459487 View attachment 459489


 I believe that hydrated hair literally has more water and therefore more weight to it and behaves differently than dehydrated hair.  I also agree with @faithVA observation that hydration is a continuum and that hair can only take in so much water at once. So consistent hydration is going to appear different than one time hydration like a dc session.

I love your wng.  I think its cute and very wearable but everyone has their own preference for how we like to see ourselves.  I know that doing wng more often, and finding products that you know will provide you consistent results, you could get a wng closer to what you would like to see you hair doing. Good luck!


----------



## faithVA

Mapleoats said:


> Hey ladies. Do y’all believe in moisture training/ wash n go training your hair? As in, do your wash n go really get better overtime as the hair gets used to being set in its natural curl pattern? I tried a wash n go once over a year ago but didn’t like the results (frizzy) and never revisited it. Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 459487 View attachment 459489


I think your hair looks good in this picture. I do believe wearing your hair in a wng consistently will give you better results over time. I think since that pic is your starting point, you would definitely see better results with regular setting.  What can't really be determined is how long it will take to get a wash and go you love. 

In previous years I only wore a wash and go 1 day because it wasn't working out. I've been wearing a wash and go since March and I can say my hair has definitely gotten better. It has taken a lot of consistently but I can see the progress and it has been worth the effort.


----------



## LadyRaider

Mapleoats said:


> Hey ladies. Do y’all believe in moisture training/ wash n go training your hair? As in, do your wash n go really get better overtime as the hair gets used to being set in its natural curl pattern? I tried a wash n go once over a year ago but didn’t like the results (frizzy) and never revisited it. Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 459487 View attachment 459489


yes , your hair gets easier to manage over time. keeping up the moisture is key.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> Hey ladies. Do y’all believe in moisture training/ wash n go training your hair? As in, do your wash n go really get better overtime as the hair gets used to being set in its natural curl pattern? I tried a wash n go once over a year ago but didn’t like the results (frizzy) and never revisited it. Here’s some pics.



Achieving a good wash n go depends a lot on your product application technique.  The more you do them, the better your technique will be. I definitely think the more you do them the better you will like them. And you already have a great starting point.


----------



## Mapleoats

Thank you ladies for the encouragement @Wanderland @LadyRaider @faithVA @GettingKinky . I think I’ll try another washngo for my next wash, I’m in the house 95% of the time now, so less stress if it doesn’t turn out the way id like


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

For me @Mapleoats   the better my moisture the better my hair curls. The more I use rhassoul clay and stick to the routine of using it, the better my hair curls and stays moisturized.

 If I use shampoo to strip, I have to build the moisture back up


----------



## LadyRaider

Today I used the new Ouidad scalp and hair rinse, then Ouidad Curl Immersion Co-wash.
I put in Shescentit Cocoa Cream Leave in, and then parted my hair into four sections and used the Ouidad moisturizing Styling Gel.

I twisted my hair up while getting dressed, and I also put in those hair clips as the top of my twists to kind of bind them down at the roots.

Let everything go before it dried. I really like my results!

I still can't quite get the whole "second day/third day hair thing."

I was watching Bianca Renee Today on You tube last week and she was talking about her "second day hair." But she basically rewet her entire head with a spray bottle and then reapplied gel. Is that seriously how you do 2nd day hair? What's the difference between that and just jumping in the shower and doing the wash and go over?

Still confused.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

@LadyRaider 

I think it depends on each person. For some people, second day hair and beyond can mean not doing anything to your hair or a light spray refresh. For some people, it’s not shampooing but doing a full rinse down reset.


----------



## faithVA

LadyRaider said:


> Today I used the new Ouidad scalp and hair rinse, then Ouidad Curl Immersion Co-wash.
> I put in Shescentit Cocoa Cream Leave in, and then parted my hair into four sections and used the Ouidad moisturizing Styling Gel.
> 
> I twisted my hair up while getting dressed, and I also put in those hair clips as the top of my twists to kind of bind them down at the roots.
> 
> Let everything go before it dried. I really like my results!
> 
> I still can't quite get the whole "second day/third day hair thing."
> 
> I was watching Bianca Renee Today on You tube last week and she was talking about her "second day hair." But she basically rewet her entire head with a spray bottle and then reapplied gel. Is that seriously how you do 2nd day hair? What's the difference between that and just jumping in the shower and doing the wash and go over?
> 
> Still confused.


For second day hair, I am spraying my hair with a spray bottle but not adding additional gel. I know some add gel in frizzy parts.

I didn't watch the video. Did it take her a longer than 10 minutes to rewet and apply gel?

For me it would be the time savings. Even when I just rinse, it is longer than 10 minutes. And because I air dry if I do a complete rinse, my hair won't dry in a day. But if I just spray it, it will be dry in a few hours.

So it could be a few things: time, drying time, amount of manipulation.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so jealous of people who can get long lasting wash n gos. Mine look good for 3-4 days and then even though the ends are still super defined the roots are puffy and frizzy. The last time I wore my hair out on day 5 DH called it unkempt.
> 
> I’ve just resigned myself to either rewashing after 4 days or putting it in a puff of some sort.


I've always had wash and goes that last 8 days and beyond.... the 3 pillars are: 1. how you apply your gel when you style it... 2. how you care for it each night (super important for wash n gos to last) and 3. how you refresh it each day.... 

my hair is very low maintenance after day 1... I just spritz the front, finger coil or gel + praying hands any fluffy/fuzzy areas and then go about my day.
I think I've posted my day 5 and day 8 results in this thread previously... it's possible y'all!

(How you sleep in it at night though... that's KEY)


----------



## GettingKinky

metro_qt said:


> I've always had wash and goes that last 8 days and beyond.... the 3 pillars are: 1. how you apply your gel when you style it... 2. how you care for it each night (super important for wash n gos to last) and 3. how you refresh it each day....
> 
> my hair is very low maintenance after day 1... I just spritz the front, finger coil or gel + praying hands any fluffy/fuzzy areas and then go about my day.
> I think I've posted my day 5 and day 8 results in this thread previously... it's possible y'all!
> 
> (How you sleep in it at night though... that's KEY)



How do you sleep? I do a pineapple on the front half of my hair and then wear a silk bonnet.


----------



## faithVA

Yesterday I did a midweek cleanse with Redken Cleansing Conditioner. My head was a disaster. Today I did a quick shampoo with a very diluted AG Boost and skipped conditioning. My hair was so much better. On Sunday I will try cleansing with AG Boost and then condition and see how that works. I think it is hard for me to condition and have curls  But we shall see.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yesterday I did a midweek cleanse with Redken Cleansing Conditioner. My head was a disaster. Today I did a quick shampoo with a very diluted AG Boost and skipped conditioning. My hair was so much better. On Sunday I will try cleansing with AG Boost and then condition and see how that works. I think it is hard for me to condition and have curls  But we shall see.



What is it about conditioning that ruins your curls?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> What is it about conditioning that ruins your curls?



I'm not really sure yet. My hair looks good when I shampoo but as soon as I condition my hair turns into a fro, looks frizzy and my curls don't clump unless I really, really dilute my conditioner. 

Maybe when I see the stylist she will help me out. It may be that I can shampoo and condition but not use a cleansing conditioner or cowash. I'm still playing around with all of those. I have not had consistent enough results with anything yet to have any real conclusions.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> I'm not really sure yet. My hair looks good when I shampoo but as soon as I condition my hair turns into a fro, looks frizzy and my curls don't clump unless I really, really dilute my conditioner.
> 
> Maybe when I see the stylist she will help me out. It may be that I can shampoo and condition but not use a cleansing conditioner or cowash. I'm still playing around with all of those. I have not had consistent enough results with anything yet to have any real conclusions.



I remember a while ago I realized that my hair clumped better when I shampooed, and then I lost the curls when I applied conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I remember a while ago I realized that my hair clumped better when I shampooed, and then I lost the curls when I applied conditioner.



Has it improved any? Have you just stopped using conditioner? Have you tried diluting your conditioner until it is almost watery?

It's interesting that our hair acts similarly even though it doesn't look like it would.  To me my hair acts like it is wavy even though I have very small coils. But I think they must very easily get easily weighed down. 

I'm getting ready to order the Jessicurl Aloeba conditioner. I think I tried it years ago and I don't remember it weighing down my curls. I'm going to try it again.


----------



## GettingKinky

My first bottle of UFD is almost empty. I think I’m going to try experimenting with using KCKT + ICH. Or maybe I’ll go back to KCKT + KCCC. I like the KC products.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another fav combo.


I washed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea.
Next, I used Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.


(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Curlsmith Hydro Style Flexi Jelly, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Totally passed the dry mix test.

So, I remember how much moisture the Curlsmith Flexi Jelly provides; despite the lack of hold.

I figured I could find a better use for it as leave-in, underneath a strong hold styling product.

I'll come back later with results.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace  I’m really curious about the hydro style flexi jelly. I’m looking for a replacement for uncle funky and I’m intrigued by the hydronic acid and it’s moisture retention capability. let me know how it works out with a stronger hold gel over the top.


Is the lavender smell strong?  I’m not a big fan of that scent.


----------



## LadyRaider

faithVA said:


> For second day hair, I am spraying my hair with a spray bottle but not adding additional gel. I know some add gel in frizzy parts.
> 
> I didn't watch the video. Did it take her a longer than 10 minutes to rewet and apply gel?
> 
> For me it would be the time savings. Even when I just rinse, it is longer than 10 minutes. And because I air dry if I do a complete rinse, my hair won't dry in a day. But if I just spray it, it will be dry in a few hours.
> 
> So it could be a few things: time, drying time, amount of manipulation.


The video was actually a product review. Some new Curlsmith products. She did the second day hair thing just in passing. 

I tried it today. I wet my hair down good and then reapplied some of the Ouidad curl quencher. Probably should have done their moisturing styling gel. 

We'll see. I feel as if I will get a big ol' frizzy mess. We'll see.


----------



## LadyRaider

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so jealous of people who can get long lasting wash n gos. Mine look good for 3-4 days and then even though the ends are still super defined the roots are puffy and frizzy. *The last time I wore my hair out on day 5 DH called it unkempt.  *
> 
> I’ve just resigned myself to either rewashing after 4 days or putting it in a puff of some sort.




You're better off than me. I'm a one day girl myself. But I haven't had an issue cowashing my hair every day if I want to wear it down, or just putting it up if I don't.


----------



## faithVA

LadyRaider said:


> The video was actually a product review. Some new Curlsmith products. She did the second day hair thing just in passing.
> 
> I tried it today. I wet my hair down good and then reapplied some of the Ouidad curl quencher. Probably should have done their moisturing styling gel.
> 
> We'll see. I feel as if I will get a big ol' frizzy mess. We'll see.



You may not have needed all of that water. Sometimes it just takes a little water or water and gel in the hands and applied to the hair. Everyone's reset is a bit different. Even my resets week to week are different.


----------



## faithVA

I think I'm ready to graduate to resetting every 2 days. My second day hair isn't great but it is wearable. But that is where I was with day 1 hair so that's progress. I still haven't figured out how to be consistent with my hair. In 2 months I don't think I've figured out much 

For now I think I will cleanse, condition and style on the Sunday. The rest of the week I will alternate spritzing my hair with water and doing a full rinse and gel style. I will only use the ICH when I'm going somewhere.

I will just keep at it and see if I can figure out anything in June.


----------



## faithVA

I received my Jessicurl gentle shampoo and Aloeba conditioner. Looking forward to trying them out. I told my stylists about my possible allergy to UFD. She recommended DevaCurl B'LeaveIn which is the second gel she uses. She said I could also try CurlMix. I decided to try the B'LeaveIn since I can get that from a lot more places. Also its price is reasonable enough. CurlMix prices are crazy. 

The gel should be here Wednesday. I will give it a try on Saturday just in case it doesn't work. Not sure when I will try the Jessicurl since I shampooed yesterday. I am looking forward to trying a new gel because my scalp sometimes feels like it is on fire. 

I set an appointment for my hair cut June 27th. Hopefully I get some more growth by then so I can have a somewhat decent style.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA my stylist uses B’LeaveIn. I love the way it plumps up my curls. I’ve told myself that I would buy it one day, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet. I’m trying to use up the stuff I have before I get new stuff.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA my stylist uses B’LeaveIn. I love the way it plumps up my curls. I’ve told myself that I would buy it one day, but I haven’t gotten around to it yet. I’m trying to use up the stuff I have before I get new stuff.


Yay! Thank you for that. I feel more encouraged now. I only have the UFD. So if the B'LeaveIn works I will use it primarily and then use the UFD once or twice a month to use it up. I like that the B'LeaveIn is easier to get on the ground.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace  I’m really curious about the hydro style flexi jelly. I’m looking for a replacement for uncle funky and I’m intrigued by the hydronic acid and it’s moisture retention capability. let me know how it works out with a stronger hold gel over the top.
> 
> 
> Is the lavender smell strong?  I’m not a big fan of that scent.




It's actually quite moisturizing underneath the Xtreme gel.

I did notice some flaking, I contributed that 100% to my being too heavy-handed with the Flexi Jelly!

Because it's so smooth & instantly becomes more like a slippy liquid once applied on my hair... I definitely went overboard with it. 

As long as you're not heavy-handed it should be fine.

The lavender is like non-existent as far as scent. 

Instead, it smells kinda like Honeydew Melon and some other fruit scent.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found another fav leave-in & gel combo!


I washed with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo. 
Next, I used NYM'S Curl Talk Curl Masque as my d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed TGIN Rose Water Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently drying my hair.

It totally passed the dry mix test!
I wasn't expecting that, at all, lol.


I gave a mini review of the Flexi Jelly in a previous post.

The hold of the Xtreme was still firm.

But the moisture levels exceeded expectations!

The Flexi Jelly is 1 of the, few, most moisturizing leave-ins I've used so far.

Despite, Lavender & Green Tea being high up in the ingredients list, neither scent is detectable.

It smells more like Honeydew Melon and some other fruit.

A word of caution please use a light &/or moderate application with the Curlsmith Flexi Jelly!
Or else it might produce flakes.  

My hair started flaking by day 3...


----------



## faithVA

I have my Jessicurl shampoo and conditioner and my DevaCurl B'LeaveIn. I will be giving most of it a try on Saturday. I think I will use the TGIN shampoo on Saturday though to start with a good cleanse.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I have my Jessicurl shampoo and conditioner and my DevaCurl B'LeaveIn. I will be giving most of it a try on Saturday. I think I will use the TGIN shampoo on Saturday though to start with a good cleanse.



Have fun. 

I’m going to clarify this weekend and use my kinky curly products. I’m going to go back to using the custard straight from the jar instead of diluting and putting it in a squirt bottle. I don’t think that is necessary. And it makes set up take longer.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Have fun.
> 
> I’m going to clarify this weekend and use my kinky curly products. I’m going to go back to using the custard straight from the jar instead of diluting and putting it in a squirt bottle. I don’t think that is necessary. And it makes set up take longer.


I hope it turns out well.


----------



## water_n_oil

Used CR Coconut Water Style Setter this afternoon. Looking like a fail already 

EDIT: Spoke too soon. The outermost layers do have some frizz but it's certainly not unwearable. I think I want to experiment more with cream stylers.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not sure where my hair is now. It's  not looking any better or any worse.

I rinsed my hair this morning so I could try the Pronexa Bond Repair that @sikora recommended. It left my hair feeling very soft. Not sure if it worked. It recommends weekly so I may try it weekly until it is gone. I should have my stylist appointment before I use it all up. That will give me some idea on whether I need to keep up with it. I don't see any changes yet.

I shampooed with the TGIN because I had tried some other gel during the week and wanted to get it off my hair. Then I used the Jessicurl Aloeba conditioner. I like this conditioner but this is one I want to use with a gentler shampoo. I will stick with the AG Boost when I'm using clarifying and almost clarifying shampoos. 

I've started to use the more concentrated nozzle on my shower head after rinsing out the conditioner. I think that definitely gets more water into my strands and smooths my hair. 

I tried the Devacurl B'Leavin. I like the way it goes on and my scalp isn't burning. I don't know that it does any better with my coils but I may have to play around with it. I followed with the ICH to see if I could get more definition.

I did the shake think which doesn't do much at my length. Then I diffused for a few minutes. Then I just took off the blow dryer and blow dried it. Blow drying is faster and I think my curls clump better with blow drying versus diffusing.

I'm thinking I will need to have that stylist appointment to feel better about my hair. I think having her do my wash and go so I know the potential will be helpful. I also want to see how it feels before she puts me under the dryer so I can see if I have a good gel to water ratio. I also think a even cut will reduce all of the time I'm trying to make it look shaped. 

I'm just in a funk over my hair at the moment. My color is fading. I'm not sure if it is the AG balance shampoo or if I didn't get enough color off my hair before applying the color  I can't tell if my hair is improving or not.

I need to go find the bright side. I know it's around here somewhere.


----------



## GettingKinky

Hang in there @faithVA. It’s a slow process, don’t get discouraged.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have one section of my bangs that is always frizzy.  I don’t know how to fix it. When I wash my hair tomorrow I’m going to give it a ton of extra attention and see if that helps


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I really slept on the wrong product! 


I washed my hair with Cantu TXTR Soothing Shampoo.

Next, I used Emergencia Deep Intense Hair Treatment Keratin Repair Formula as my protein treatment and my detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed TGIN Rose Water Smoothing leave-in, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section of my hair.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


To start off, I been noticing no matter what I used on the rest of my hair, the back/crown area just kept displaying issues.

Immediately frizzing, then re-tangling worst (after detangling)!

And, being the 1st area to lose curl definition (only for the very ends to remain defined).



I tried keeping the area free of buildup, deep conditioning more, switching up my leave-ins & styling products.



When, duh, I needed a strong protein treatment!

The Emergencia Keratin protein treatment saved that section of my hair!

It comes in different sizes.
I bought the 16 ounce tub.

The scent is moderate, doesn't stink, but not a sweet/floral/bakery scent.

It's kinda neutral to me.

It doesn't linger on the hair.

The consistency:
At 1st, it appears pasty/grainy in the tub.
But immediately becomes smooth & creamy on the hands.

It does have slip!

I found it most effective after: working it into my hair (allowing each application to soak in), 
then proceeding to detangle my hair.

A true winner!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Hang in there @faithVA. It’s a slow process, don’t get discouraged.





GettingKinky said:


> Hang in there @faithVA. It’s a slow process, don’t get discouraged.


Thanks @GettingKinky , I knew as I was typing I just needed to vent. I could already see the silver lining but I just needed to get it out 

The very fact that I'm talking about not getting my wash and go right, is in itself a testament. Last year there would have been no such talk. And even though it has a long way to go, I blow dried it and walked right out the door.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Have fun.
> 
> I’m going to clarify this weekend and use my kinky curly products. I’m going to go back to using the custard straight from the jar instead of diluting and putting it in a squirt bottle. I don’t think that is necessary. And it makes set up take longer.


Did you still decide to do this, this weekend?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Did you still decide to do this, this weekend?



I did. I’m going to wash tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

I gave my frizzy patch so much extra love when I washed my hair today and it’s still frizzy. I give up, I guess this is just the way that patch wants to be.


----------



## GettingKinky

I also went back to my kinky curly products today. I think I didn’t use enough of the knot today because my hair didn’t feel heavy with water. Next week I’ll go back to using a lot of product.


----------



## water_n_oil

Hmm, not sure on cream-only wngs yet. While I love how soft my hair is, it's irritating for my scalp the same way conditioner-only wngs work. Back to the drawing board I suppose.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I also went back to my kinky curly products today. I think I didn’t use enough of the knot today because my hair didn’t feel heavy with water. Next week I’ll go back to using a lot of product.


I think I will try the Kinky Curly gel again. I only used it that one time since I only had a little bit left. I have a 40% off at CVS. I will see if they have it.


----------



## faithVA

Don't think the DevaCurl B'Leave-in is going to work for me. I love how it goes on. It seems to soothe my hair and suds up very well. It also is gentler on my scalp. But, I have to use a lot more of it. I will probably only have this bottle for 3 weeks before it is gone. It doesn't have enough hold, so I just have a fro and my coils never clump. My hair dries out by the end of the day. And I can't get second day hair. I tried adding ICH after that and it didn't work. This gel also flakes. And I've never had any flaking with UFD. 

I'm going to get a jar of the Kinky Curly and leave the B'Leave-in until I meet with the stylist. 

It is nice to get a break from the UFD. It was worth a try. I have a feeling I will be trying a lot of gels.


----------



## water_n_oil

water_n_oil said:


> Hmm, not sure on cream-only wngs yet. While I love how soft my hair is, it's irritating for my scalp the same way conditioner-only wngs work. Back to the drawing board I suppose.


Ok, maybe not a loss. I think the key is going to be not to go ham like I do with gels and to incorporate clay washes back into my weekly routine. Curls looking and feeling way better tonight and my scalp feels great.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I washed with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant shampoo.

Next, I used Miche Beauty STRENGTHEN Protein Deep Conditioner as my d/c and detangler.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In, then  re-sectioned my hair.
(On wet hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I think I finally narrowed down the scent of the Miche Beauty products.
This MB Protein d/c smells like Strawberry Starburst.

Smooth consistency, a tad thick, but not like a butter.

Great slip!

Supposed to be a balancing d/c, it is for me.

I finally recognized the area in the back/crown (right above the nape).

It's very protein craving!
While the rest of my hair is indifferent.

Upon using the Miche Beauty Protein deep conditioner to detangle...
I noticed less refrizzing, and slightly less re-tangling.

Not as great of an improvement as the Emergencia Keratin protein treatment, but enough to notice a pattern.

If anyone is protein sensitive, this could be a good alternative protein treatment.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I've been pretty boring with my hair since working from home for the last 2.5 months. Wash and gos are pretty much just UFD curly magic and the doux mousse. Still styling without towel drying my hair and diffusing. My black color is fading but I have a color retouch appointment at the end of the month.


----------



## water_n_oil

Left my hair out for TKD today and it survived! Tied my edges down (not that I do anything to them) with a cotton scarf afterward so that they'll dry faster and flat. Definitely my new routine (Dr. Bronners, clay mask, cream styler, oil). I still need to decide on a cowash for times I feel like resetting my hair before actual wash day.


----------



## uofmpanther

I tried something different today. I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion for leave-in. Before applying gel, I used Long Aid Coconut and Manuka Styling Custard for hold. Then I topped it with a light raking of UFD Curly Magic. Because of the styling custard, I didn't have to use much UFD and avoided sticky neck. But the UFD helped control frizz because the custard alone wasn't enough. 

So far, so good! Not as bouncy as just using UFD, but not as stiff as Eco.


----------



## faithVA

I'm back to the Elucence Shampoo. I diluted it heavily and am using that way. It is better. I gave my boyfriend the InnserSense and another cowash conditioner in it's place. I think I will also try the Elucence conditioner since I like the shampoos so well. There is so much of a difference using the Elucence, so I'm glad I figured out a work around.

Now, the DevaCurl B'Leavein. I used it all week while waiting on the Kinky Curly. I have to use it every day because it doesn't give me second day hair. I used a lot more yesterday and started with 4 pumps per section. That worked out better and gave me more hold. But it makes my hair look sooo ashy. It's so bad, I thought I needed to color my hair again and its only been 3 weeks.

Maybe I'm not emulsifying it enough. But my hair literally turns another color. And by the end of the day my hair just flakes like I have dandruff. I will hold onto it until I can wear a puff or something and just use it on days where I just want to put it up.

I ordered KCCC and KCKT from Target. They had a buy 1, get one 50% off and I had a gift card, so it cost me $5. I used the KCCC today. It is way better than the DevaCurl. I'm not sure it is better than UFD. But I will see how my scalp does with this. I'm not sure whether I am allergic to aloe or if I am allergic to the fragrances put in things. My curls are better defined than with the DevaCurl and my color is back. I didn't use ICH with it because I didn't know how it would do. I will try it again next time.

At least I have my shampoos. I plan to buy the Kirkland conditioner again and try the Elucence conditioner when I run low on what I have. On the fence with the gels. I like that there are only 3 products to figure out


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I really like the Elucence conditioner. I used it on top of the Innersense and it really helps with slip. I think I’m going to stick with the combo of using both.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I really like the Elucence conditioner. I used it on top of the Innersense and it really helps with slip. I think I’m going to stick with the combo of using both.



Cool. I will order it next time.

How did your revisit to KC go?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Cool. I will order it next time.
> 
> How did your revisit to KC go?



My retry of KC didn’t go so well, but I think I was too stingy when I applied product. I used to be super heavy handed with the knot today. When I wash my hair today or tomorrow I will use a lot more knot today. 

I also used to dilute the custard and apply it from a squeeze bottle, but this time I used it straight from the jar. I think I didn’t apply it in small enough sections.  

I’m going to finish what I have and then decide what to use going forward. But given that I just got a HUGE container of ICH I’m pretty sure I will go back to that. 

part of me wants to try the gel with hyaluronic acid that @shadowlace mentioned, but it’s super pricy and I don’t want to keep switching products. But I think that + ICH could be a good combo.


----------



## faithVA

I'm feeling pretty comfortable that I can get third day hair now.  I think I might be able to get 4 days. But it might have moisture but I'm not sure I will have any definition. 

I'm good with 3 days. I went from 1 day to 3 days in less than 90 days. I will just hold in place until I get more length.  I will keep working on my technique and trying new gels.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here are my current thoughts on kinky curly vs UFD/ICH

-KC smells way better
-KC is easier to apply and since it’s less runny I lose less
-KC has more slip so I can rake it in more easily
-KC doesn’t weigh my hair down as much so I end up with more shrinkage

I have a HUGE bottle of ICH so I’m going to have to go back to it as some point. I think I will try it with KCKT and maybe I will get the best of both worlds.


----------



## faithVA

^^ Very interesting. I agree that it does smell better. My hair is short so I don't have the same experience in the other areas. I definitely lose more KC down the drain than UFD. I try to emulsify over my head so when it drops it lands on my head 

I haven't tried the ICH with the KC either. Was a little scared and was going to try it on a day, I planned to rinse back to back. 

I used KC today but was running late so didn't bother smoothing or anything. I used about 2 T for my entire head. I will have to see if that is enough. 

In the future I'm going to skip rinsing on Mondays, since it is already a struggle day for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA whick KC product do you lose down the drain? The custard? 

For me the UFD is so runny that I lose it while emulsifying. Maybe I just need to use fewer pumps per application.


----------



## metro_qt

haven't done a wash n go in Months. 
I am now babying my hair to get it back to last year's conditions.
it's good for a first start, but nowhere near what it used to looks like.


Today's products used were Mane Choice 24 Karat gel
and Wetline extreme gel, the Blue one.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA whick KC product do you lose down the drain? The custard?
> 
> For me the UFD is so runny that I lose it while emulsifying. Maybe I just need to use fewer pumps per application.



Yes the custard. To me it doesn't emulsify as easily as the UFD. I definitely only use 2 pumps of the UFD because it does start sliding before I can get it emulsified. But I use the about the same amount of KCCC and I lose some of it before I can get it emulsified. 

Would be nice it there was some type of gel catcher. I almost want to cry when my gel slides down the drain


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good @metro_qt. How have you been wearing your hair for the last few months?


----------



## faithVA

metro_qt said:


> haven't done a wash n go in Months.
> I am now babying my hair to get it back to last year's conditions.
> it's good for a first start, but nowhere near what it used to looks like.
> 
> 
> Today's products used were Mane Choice 24 Karat gel
> and Wetline extreme gel, the Blue one.


You have the prettiest hair and I love the color. It looks great to me. And it has really grown since your last pictures.


----------



## metro_qt

GettingKinky said:


> Looking good @metro_qt. How have you been wearing your hair for the last few months?


Thanks!
How have i been wearing my hair? Raggedy....in a raggedy bun, tied up in whatever hair scarf that doesn't fall off....and then at one point... I was sleeping bareheaded on my pillows for a week---- *gasp*

Yup. I've been super lax, and I know it.

Feels good to be back to Wash n Go Land...


----------



## metro_qt

faithVA said:


> You have the prettiest hair and I love the color. It looks great to me. And it has really grown since your last pictures.


Awwww thank you! I was really taking care of my hair last year and this year I can really see it.

I will post some comparison pics in 30 min.

Unfortunately, I think I now have a lot of damage due to the color, and being anemic...and when Covid is done, I'm going to get a hair cut to manage the damage...

ETA: these photos were taken exactly a year apart--- June 6th 2019 and June 9th 2020


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s day 4 and my hair is still well defined with minimal frizz and I’ve done 3 sweaty workouts this week.   I don’t think I’ve ever had this happen. 

This is the first time in a long time that I’ve used KCCC straight without diluting it. I think applying it in fairly small sections (~16) and diffusing gave me this result.

 I’ve done the same with UFD/ICH and it’s never lasted this long.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

This heatwave! 93° here today! I already miss the random cooler weather days! 


I finally, truthfully, clarified my hair with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
Next, I used Miche Beauty STRENGTHEN Protein as my balancing d/c and detangler.
I sectioned my hair into 6s.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On less wet-more damp hair) I smoothed Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I'm so glad she kept the old formula for the CJ Smoothing Lotion!
It still has the same amazing 1-of-a-kind slip! & light Vanilla scent!

Same lightweight, milky lotion, consistency.

This brings back memories fr! Still the best leave-in after all these years!

So I finally took the plunge & tried CJ Pattern Pusha!

It's more of a jelly consistency. Similar to UFD Curly Magic.

Smells like Honeydew Melon!

Curly Girl friendly &
Free of: Glycerin, Protein, Aloe.

In spite of that, it still has slip!
Didn't seem drying upon application.

The hold is supposed to be medium, but I found it to be a buildable hold.


I will come back later with the results.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It’s day 4 and my hair is still well defined with minimal frizz and I’ve done 3 sweaty workouts this week.   I don’t think I’ve ever had this happen.
> 
> This is the first time in a long time that I’ve used KCCC straight without diluting it. I think applying it in fairly small sections (~16) and diffusing gave me this result.
> 
> I’ve done the same with UFD/ICH and it’s never lasted this long.


Fabulous. Congratulations.


----------



## faithVA

Made it 3 days and reset this morning. I have the Hair Rules No Suds Cleanser and I have been trying it out. It seems to work OK. So I rinsed really well to get the gel off. Then I used a nice amount of the Hair Rules Cleanser added some water and then worked that through. I used the Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner, added some water and then detangled with the Tangle Buster. 

I've been using one of higher pressure nozzles on my shower head and squeezing water into my hair. I think this nozzle is closer to what they use in the salon, so I've been using it before the gel step. I used about 2 T of Kinky Curly. I applied one layer, added water and then added another layer. I tried to go in and smooth it in. It's still a bit hard at my current length. 

I used 1.5 T on Friday and it worked fine, so I figured 2 T should work just fine. I did the hair shake thing and then tried to shape it with my Hercules Sageman mini. I'm going to air dry and then diffuse later in the day so it is dry for bed. 

Right now I like my second day hair better, because it shrinks up into small coils and a shapely Afro. On day 1, my hair doesn't really have a shape because everything is elongated and different lengths  

It's not quite 90 days and making some definite progress.

I'm going to try UFD again next week and see if my scalp burns or if that was a fluke. My scalp doesn't burn with the KCCC, so it isn't aloe I have an issue with. That is good news because I think flax seed gel on my hair is a fail.


----------



## Mapleoats

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been pretty boring with my hair since working from home for the last 2.5 months. Wash and gos are pretty much just UFD curly magic and the doux mousse. Still styling without towel drying my hair and diffusing. My black color is fading but I have a color retouch appointment at the end of the month.
> View attachment 460037


Pretty! Are you using the gel under the mousse or on top?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Mapleoats said:


> Pretty! Are you using the gel under the mousse or on top?



Thank you! UFD first, then mousse.


----------



## LadyRaider

@GettingKinky  I just signed on to say something similar. I haven't "redone" my hair since Tuesday. And the curls are still hanging in. I used the cheap Sephora "Air Dry Styler" and a little shescentit coco-cream. 
Granted, I'm only hanging around the house, doing zoom meetings and then walking with my dog. But shoot. I haven't even felt the need to do anything else.  Wore it down for workouts. Put it under a cap or in a "pineapple" (as close as I can get) at night, then kinda just shook it out, and sprayed water on it in the morning. 

Shoot.


----------



## GettingKinky

Every once in awhile I find a strand that’s perfectly straight. I have no idea why.


----------



## Neomorph

Finally did a wash-and-go after the fall, winter and most of spring in twists/twistouts

Still using my LOG method (leave-in, oil, gel), with KCKT and KCCC still my staples for a wash-and go. I've found that using a heavier oil like JBCO gives a little extra weight to my hair to combat my shrinkage just a tag. That and it takes out some of the crunchiness of KCCC if I'm ever heavy-handed with it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t had a haircut/ shape-up since early February. I’m definitely overdue for one.


----------



## faithVA

oooh making a little progress. This morning woke up and only one side was completely mashed down to my head  But I will take it. My right temple is still having a hard time hydrating and coiling but fingers crossed in the next two months with more hydration and length, it will come around. 

So today was the first day I didn't spritz my hair with water to reset. And it is somewhat wearable. I will spritz to reset tomorrow.

I am getting super lazy with my hair though. I am hoping my salon visit at the end of the month will inspire me to put more into it. I've gotten to the point that once I put the gel in I do very little smoothing or anything else. And I'm OK with it looking some kind of way


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all.. this stuff is pretty good... and cheap! 
Smells good. 
Supposedly it has silicone in it, but I can't figure out what the silicone is in the ingredients. 
Really easy to wash out.


----------



## topnotch1010

I’m back. I decided to wng during the summer and straighten/braidout during the winter. I also colored my hair honey blonde. I’ll take a good pic when I take my hair down. I’ve been wearing this lazy pineapple for a few days.


----------



## ckisland

Hey ladies, I've come back to wash n'go land !! I officially BC'd all to a TWA the beginning of April! Been doing wash n'gos ever since and I've definitely seen growth! My hair's different now. I only wash once every 7-10 days. I'm able to spritz and slap on product everyday without my hair flaking. My hair's looking good while be so low maintenance! I'm loving it


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Hey ladies, I've come back to wash n'go land !! I officially BC'd all to a TWA the beginning of April! Been doing wash n'gos ever since and I've definitely seen growth! My hair's different now. I only wash once every 7-10 days. I'm able to spritz and slap on product everyday without my hair flaking. My hair's looking good while be so low maintenance! I'm loving it


Hi friend. Glad to know you are having some good hair days.


----------



## GettingKinky

My wash n gos have been lasting longer lately - at least for days before I have to wear it in a pony/puff. I’m not sure if it’s because I switched products or because I’m applying my gel in small sections. I’m pretty sure it’s the application. 
Trying to apply the way @iamblackgirlcurls does just doesn’t give me lasting styles. I’m sure I use more product than they recommend, but it works for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Two weeks in a row I’ve made it to Day 4  and my hair is still defined with minimal frizz. Sweaty Shaun T workouts and all. 

I didn’t think I would have good results this week because I thought maybe I needed to clarify, but it’s doing ok. I’m going to clarify this weekend.  I think I will clarify every 4 weeks


----------



## GettingKinky

And the left side of my bangs are less frizzy. I think adding a protein conditioner to this section of my hair every week is helping.


----------



## metro_qt

faithVA said:


> oooh making a little progress. This morning woke up and only one side was completely mashed down to my head  But I will take it. My right temple is still having a hard time hydrating and coiling but fingers crossed in the next two months with more hydration and length, it will come around.
> 
> So today was the first day I didn't spritz my hair with water to reset. And it is somewhat wearable. I will spritz to reset tomorrow.
> 
> I am getting super lazy with my hair though. I am hoping my salon visit at the end of the month will inspire me to put more into it. I've gotten to the point that once I put the gel in I do very little smoothing or anything else. And I'm OK with it looking some kind of way


I need to follow a moisturizing routine, I've gotten lazy in the last 4 months... so I'm going to go re read your posts


----------



## metro_qt

Ok guys....
So... we should do a semi- annual BEST of... in this thread...

Right now... it should be the BEST Gel or Holding Product for Wash n Gos (in your opinion)


....
I'll start... best gel for me will always be Wet Line Xtreme.... but I'm having really great success with Ecostyler Coconut and Gold gels (the gold one isn the shea butter and olive oil mix)

.... when I refresh with either of those 2, I am literally able to extend my wash n gos for multiple days...

....

Any contenders for you guys?
Do you find some gels work better in the summer than winter?  Do you need more or less hold at different times? Etc..


----------



## OhTall1

metro_qt said:


> Ok guys....
> So... we should do a semi- annual BEST of... in this thread...
> 
> Right now... it should be the BEST Gel or Holding Product for Wash n Gos (in your opinion)



I've only used this twice so it's probably too early to declare this as the best, but I just started mixing Cantu's combine and shine custard and their curl activator cream (combining the two for more moisture and hold is recommended in the custard's instructions) and I'm liking the results.  When I picked up the custard, I was expecting something with a thicker consistency, but it's more like a runny gel.  My WNGs stay moisturized and the curls look good for a week.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 5 - my hair is still defined with very little frizz, but it’s soooooo shrunken.


----------



## faithVA

Wow, this was on the 3rd page. I'm not used to that 

LONG ENTRY

I finally got my hair cut/shaped last Saturday. Thank goodness. It had grown but it was so many different lengths and it was hard to style. Its now back to be super short but at least it is shaped.

She took pictures and said she would send them to me but I'm still waiting  I wanted to post them here. When I color my hair this weekend, I will take pictures and post them.

Anywho
I went to a CutItKinky stylist in VA a little over an hour away. It was nice. The place was easy to find and I was her only customer, so there was no wait  They were wearing mask and social distancing, etc. I had a virtual salon visit with her in March so she was somewhat familiar with my hair. 

I had cleansed, conditioned and styled my hair the Thursday prior so she could know what my day 3 hair was like. I had spritzed it that morning and let it dry on the way there. She said my hair was doing fine. And she said I had a lot of hair. She said it during my virtual visit and she said it again. She said when my hair gets longer, I would really understand I have a lot of hair. (take your word for it). 

She rinsed and then did a hard water treatment. Then she cleansed and conditioned with Innersense. We talked about detangling but I told her when you put conditioner on my hair, tangles just drop out. It isn't really an issue with me. Shed hair is my issue. And as she conditioned she realized I was right.

She did 4 pumps of UFD on the front and 3 on the back. She let that sit for 5 minutes. Then she used 3 pumps of ICH all over. She put me under the dryer for 20 to 25 minutes. I love that she didn't put me under high heat or for super long. 

She used way less conditioner than I do. And she used way less gel and less water.  I'm probably using twice as much of everything as she did.

We talked about my cut. I told her I don't like the hard angle people have when they taper. I like a softer more gradual taper and she understood what I meant. She let me hold a mirror through the entire process so I could watch the cleanse, condition and style steps. And I watched as she cut. 

Of course I was disappointed that I had to lose the little length I had gained in the past months. But there was nothing that could be done if I wanted a decent shape. I was glad to have the mask on because it hid my face  Fortunately, she let me see the back before asking me how I liked it and I really liked the back, which helped me deal with the front. The whole thing looked sooo much better because it was even and shaped. 

The entire experience was good. Just miffed about the pictures 

What I noticed though is my hair holds more moisture as it gets longer. With the extra 2 inches, I could keep my hair moisturized for 3 to 4 days. Now that it is back down to 2 inches, I can only hold moisture for a day and I'm back rinsing every other day. I tried using a small amount of gel but that doesn't hold water in my hair for the extra day. And I think using a dryer right now really dries my hair out. 

But I learned a lot and have a nice cut. I think I know enough to grow my hair out. And I will just have to deal with the every other day rinsing until it grows out again.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I can’t wait to see the pictures. 
My last cut was in early February and I definitely need a shape up, but the salons here still aren’t open. And our county health supervisor is super conservative so I don’t think I’ll be able to go for quite a while.


----------



## GettingKinky

Kinky Curly works great on my hair for definition and keeping the frizz away, but it shrinks into weird shapes when I use it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I can’t wait to see the pictures.
> My last cut was in early February and I definitely need a shape up, but the salons here still aren’t open. And our county health supervisor is super conservative so I don’t think I’ll be able to go for quite a while.



I don't think its going to be exciting but it at least looks better. It was super uneven. But I will try to get decent pictures.


----------



## OhTall1

faithVA said:


> I went to a *CutItKinky stylist*


I'd never heard of this before but I'm glad you posted.  I was able to find my old stylist, and now he's a salon that's more conveniently located!


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> I'd never heard of this before but I'm glad you posted.  I was able to find my old stylist, and now he's a salon that's more conveniently located!



Oh that is wonderful. Let us know about your visit when you have one.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I can’t wait to see the pictures.
> My last cut was in early February and I definitely need a shape up, but the salons here still aren’t open. And our county health supervisor is super conservative so I don’t think I’ll be able to go for quite a while.


The one with gray is the stylist work and the other is my work today.  I'm not motivated to make it look better   Maybe when it's much longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was too lazy to wash n go today. I slicked back my edges with foam and I’m wearing a bun. I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA

My hair looks better second day. By the second day my hair has completely dried and my coils have formed more. I thought I would have to refresh every other day, but I cleansed, conditioned and styled on Saturday and my hair is doing well. I have not even spritzed it. I will see how it feels tomorrow. 

Since I learned I'm not allergic to UFD, I purchased 2  of the 18 oz bottles and a bottle of the Thirsty Curls to try out. I just wish I could swap that Deva Curl stuff with someone. 

Anyway. I'm enjoying my new cut, my fresh color and the simplicity of it all.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA  - I’m glad you are enjoying your cut. 

How did you figure out that you aren’t allergic to UFD?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA  - I’m glad you are enjoying your cut.
> 
> How did you figure out that you aren’t allergic to UFD?


I used the AG Boost and felt that burning sensation and realized it was the conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I used the AG Boost and felt that burning sensation and realized it was the conditioner.



I didn’t like the AG products because I didn’t like the smell of some ingredient in it. I smell the same thing when I use UFD, but I never went through the list to see what they have in common.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t like the AG products because I didn’t like the smell of some ingredient in it. I smell the same thing when I use UFD, but I never went through the list to see what they have in common.



I do like the AG products. And I will use the conditioner but put it in rotation. I will go to Costco and pick up their conditioner and make that my main conditioner. The AG bottles of conditioner aren't really that big so it won't take me long to use them up.  When I pick up the Kirkland conditioner, I should have enough of both shampoos and conditioners to last me all year and into next year.

I will pick up another bottle of ICH before the end of summer and I should be good with everything. Then just wait for it to grow


----------



## faithVA

I picked up my Kirkland Conditioner yesterday. And I received my 2 bottles of UFD gel and Thirsty Curls today from Product Junkie. I will probably buy from her from here on out. I got free shipping and it was fast. 

I refreshed my hair this morning. I used the Hair Rules Cleansing Cream because I wasn't ready to use shampoo just yet. Then I just put on UFD gel. I meant to use up the Kinky Curly but I had already started adding gel when I remembered. I skipped the ICH, just cuz. My hair is still wet, so I will need to blow dry before I go to bed.

I will start using some products up now so I can empty my shelves out. Will see what I can give to SO.

Loving the simplicity. Will refresh on Monday.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

doing my wash and go in the shower instead of outside is a total game changer. My wash and go is the best its ever turned out. So defined....


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> View attachment 460929 doing my wash and go in the shower instead of outside is a total game changer. My wash and go is the best its ever turned out. So defined....


Looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good @VictoriousBrownFlower 

I love that when I do my hair in the shower I don’t have to worry about dripping water and gel all over the floor and counter.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was being lazy when I washed my hair last week so I just put it in a bun with some foam to slick down the edges. 

It was a disaster my edges didn’t lay down and my hair was a tangled mess when I washed it today. 

I’m back to wash n gos. I even spent extra time today and diffused for 15 minutes instead of my usual 10.


----------



## faithVA

With the humidity,  I will have to use the ICH to get better hold. I think I can skip the ICH when there is less humidity. Doing Cleanse, condition, style tomorrow and will see how it works when I add ICH in.


----------



## faithVA

I don't know why I didn't reset my hair yesterday instead of waiting until this morning  But I finished in 30 minutes so it wasn't too bad.

I cleansed with highly diluted Elucence Shampoo. I conditioned with the Kirkland Conditioner. It is inexpensive but I really like this conditioner. I will give the other things I bought to my SO to use up. I applied the gel in the shower. I decided on a method somewhere between what the stylist did and what I was doing before. I use more gel than she used but way less than what I used. I added more water than she did but way less than I was using. I let that sit while I showered and dressed. Then I added 3 pumps of the ICH. Next time I will try it on a weekend when I have more time and see if working the gels in gives me better definition. I did remember to massage the gel into my ends a bit. I think that made a difference.

I needed to start work so I let it air dry as usual. Then after work I blow dried it until it was dry. It looks OK today. It should look better tomorrow.


----------



## OhTall1

Two day old WNG.  Threw in some orange hair paint wax.
View media item 130601


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 4 still defined and minimal frizz. But I need a haircut. 

I think my haircut issue is that when I get it cut my curls are elongated, but when I do my hair I get tons of shrinkage. I think I need my hair shaped while it’s shrunken.  Whenever salons open here, I’m going to ask to have it cut that way.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wore my day 6 hair to work!  It’s very shrunken (doesn’t reach the bottom of my ears)  and slightly frizzy. But there are so few people in the office that I went for it. Everyone looks a little rough these days so it’s making me more comfortable with my hair.


----------



## Kiaray8

I used the Aunt Jessie’s pillow soft curls and xtreme wetline. I love this combo. I will probably use clips to stretch my hair tomorrow but I love the definition I know the volume will come as the days go on.


----------



## GettingKinky

Kiaray8 said:


> I used the Aunt Jessie’s pillow soft curls and xtreme wetline. I love this combo. I will probably use clips to stretch my hair tomorrow but I love the definition I know the volume will come as the days go on.View attachment 461249




Your hair looks great!!  I’m trying to to be jealous of all your hang time, but the green eyed monster won’t go away. How do you dry your hair?


----------



## Kiaray8

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks great!!  I’m trying to to be jealous of all your hang time, but the green eyed monster won’t go away. How do you dry your hair?



Thank you! I usually air dry but my hair kind of grows down and out so it usually hangs that way but I would definitely say moisture and doing my whole routine in the shower has helped showing my length more.


----------



## GettingKinky

Kiaray8 said:


> Thank you! I usually air dry but my hair kind of grows down and out so it usually hangs that way but I would definitely say moisture and doing my whole routine in the shower has helped showing my length more.



I do my hair in the shower too while it’s SOAKING wet. I think my hair is just destined to shrink.  I need to accept it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Kiaray8 said:


> I used the Aunt Jessie’s pillow soft curls and xtreme wetline. I love this combo. I will probably use clips to stretch my hair tomorrow but I love the definition I know the volume will come as the days go on.View attachment 461249


ur hair looks great. How long is it stretched?


----------



## Kiaray8

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ur hair looks great. How long is it stretched?


 My hair isn't stretched in that photo. When my hair isn't stretched it touches shoulder length but stretched it just hangs just below my shoulders, I could potentially get more stretch but I use non heat methods.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Kiaray8 said:


> My hair isn't stretched in that photo. When my hair isn't stretched it touches shoulder length but stretched it just hangs just below my shoulders, I could potentially get more stretch but I use non heat methods.


i'm sorry i meant when straight not stretched?


----------



## Kiaray8

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i'm sorry i meant when straight not stretched?


Oh I don’t straighten my hair but last length check(which was beginning of this month) it now hits bra strap length.


----------



## GettingKinky

I had a great wash day today!  I used my Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair conditioner layered with Innersense Hydrating Hair Cream and really focused on squishing in the conditioner and coating every strand. My hair is so happy now it’s holding water so well. I just have to figure how frequently to use the Briogeo. My hair really likes it, but just not too often.

The orange shirt is just before I got in the shower. I actually liked my fro, but it was time to wash. When my hair is soaking wet when I first get out of the shower it’s shoulder length, and the  shrinkage takes over as I diffuse.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I had a great wash day today!  I used my Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair conditioner layered with Innersense Hydrating Hair Cream and really focused on squishing in the conditioner and coating every strand. My hair is so happy now it’s holding water so well. I just have to figure how frequently to use the Briogeo. My hair really likes it, but just not too often.
> 
> The orange shirt is just before I got in the shower. I actually liked my fro, but it was time to wash. When my hair is soaking wet when I first get out of the shower it’s shoulder length, and the  shrinkage takes over as I diffuse.
> 
> View attachment 461275


It looks great both ways. Just enjoy your shrinkage. If your hair looks good, it looks good, shrinkage and all.


----------



## faithVA

I think I'm not rinsing my hair often enough. Even though it seems to stay hydrated longer, I just don't have the curl definition, I did when I reset my hair more often. I hate to do it but I'm going to go back to every other day or every 2 days and see if I can get more definition.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m becoming a fan of using foam when I put my hair up in a puff. My edges aren’t super smooth, but they lay down nicely.


----------



## GettingKinky

The shrinkage


----------



## GettingKinky

No matter how thorough I think I’m being when I apply my gel I always miss a few spots on the back of my head. :-(


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Does anyone’s hair not stick together after they’ve applied their gel? Or does their hair poof up almost immediately after applying gel? If so, what do you determine to be the reason? Not enough water, too much water, not enough gel, not a strong enough gel, etc.?


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Does anyone’s hair not stick together after they’ve applied their gel? Or does their hair poof up almost immediately after applying gel? If so, what do you determine to be the reason? Not enough water, too much water, not enough gel, not a strong enough gel, etc.?



If you figure this out, let me know. 

This has been happening to me in a few spots. I’ve been so careful about making sure I apply my gel thoroughly. I’m starting to think that I’m not getting enough conditioner to those areas. I’m going to focus on that next wash day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The shrinkage
> View attachment 461421


Is this air dried, diffused or under the dryer? Does it hang better if you use the dryer?


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Does anyone’s hair not stick together after they’ve applied their gel? Or does their hair poof up almost immediately after applying gel? If so, what do you determine to be the reason? Not enough water, too much water, not enough gel, not a strong enough gel, etc.?


My hair used to poof up after applying gel. But it was a series of things and not one thing.
1. I had to wet my hair more often. I couldn't let my hair get dehydrated and then think the gel was going to hold it down. This was my problem this month. My hair felt fine but it didn't curl right. I had to go back to rinsing every 3 days instead of 5. For me it makes the difference.

2. My hair doesn't hold water well, so I get it as wet as possible putting the sprayer right on my hair like they do at the salon. And within 30 seconds start applying the gel. Then I apply more water. Then more gel.

3. I also have to make sure I don't use too much conditioner too often. Sometimes its faster to cowash but I can do that once before I need to use a cleanser. My hair builds up quick.

I have found that there are gels that won't work on my hair no matter what I do. But the 3 reasons above are with gels I know that work. 

You can also try the following:
Really work the gel into your ends. I have had problems with moisture leeching out through my ends.

Unfortunately it could be a number of things. All the things you mentioned can cause that to happen. (sorry)


----------



## faithVA

I did my hair Sunday. I had planned on doing it yesterday, but I was so lazy. So I did it this morning. And surprisingly it turned out nice  I cleansed with the Hair Rules No Suds cleanser. Then I used the Aloeba Conditioner. I actually let it sit while I showered. I usually don't. Then I detangled. I used the Kinky Curly because I didn't feel like looking for my other bottle of UFD. Then I added water, squished it in. Then I added a lot more gel. I didn't bother with the ICH.

After a few minutes I shook it and it looked OK like it wanted to clump. Then my SO asked me if I colored my hair. Nope! Not sure why my hair looked so dry Sunday through Wednesday but today it looks OK. 

I will try it again Sunday and see if I can duplicate it with the UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Is this air dried, diffused or under the dryer? Does it hang better if you use the dryer?



that was diffusing. I don’t have a hooded dryer. But when the As did my hair it had a lot more hang time, but the curls were also more stretched out than I like.


----------



## GettingKinky

Before I hopped in the shower today I read all my notes from my best wash n gos. I think I’m going to do this every week so that I always remember all my best practices.


----------



## GettingKinky

I rejoined the digital salon. I think I will hang out there for a few months and see if I pick up any more techniques. The last time I got my hair cut I purchased Innersense Inner Peace and I only used it once, but they are talking about it over there so I may try it again.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> Before I hopped in the shower today I read all my notes from my best wash n gos. I think I’m going to do this every week so that I always remember all my best practices.


Did your hair turn out just as nice as before?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone into glycerin based gels, try out The Doux Big Poppa Gel.

On her instagram page she said you didnt need a leave in but the jar says prep the hair with the Mousse before styling.  I didnt use a leave in and my hair turned out fine .


----------



## GettingKinky

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Did your hair turn out just as nice as before?


It did!  Technique really matters. I think the biggest thing I was forgetting to do is make sure I really squish the conditioner in to my roots and my crown.


----------



## GettingKinky

I spent some time rereading a bunch of posts from 2019. I STRUGGLED for so long with my wash n gos. It took me a long time to piece together all the critical steps, and I had to learn to be less lazy with my product application. 

I’m in a much better place now. I think part of it is that I have my technique down and another part is that I’m more accepting of what my hair looks like. 

I just need to remember all the right things to do in the shower. I made my self a checklist to read before every wash. 

I stocked up on 
UFD - they’re having a sale!
Kinky Curly Knot Today 
I Create Hold

I just need to buy a liter of conditioner and I will be set product-wise for months.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I spent some time rereading a bunch of posts from 2019. I STRUGGLED for so long with my wash n gos. It took me a long time to piece together all the critical steps, and I had to learn to be less lazy with my product application.
> 
> I’m in a much better place now. I think part of it is that I have my technique down and another part is that I’m more accepting of what my hair looks like.
> 
> I just need to remember all the right things to do in the shower. I made my self a checklist to read before every wash.
> 
> I stocked up on
> UFD - they’re having a sale!
> Kinky Curly Knot Today
> I Create Hold
> 
> I just need to buy a liter of conditioner and I will be set product-wise for months.


@GettingKinky, Is there a code for the sale? I see the ad that says they are having a sale but I don't see any discount in my cart or on the product page.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> @GettingKinky, Is there a code for the sale? I see the ad that says they are having a sale but I don't see any discount in my cart or on the product page.



it’s BTSwithUFD


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> it’s BTSwithUFD


Thank you soooo much. I picked up 2 of the 32 oz UFD gels.


----------



## faithVA

It has been a little over a month since my hair cut.  Seeing a little growth. Its definitely a better shape. I'm so lazy though. I put some gel in it and barely style it.

Before the cut
 
The cut
 

Today


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA Your hair is looking so much more hydrated than earlier this year.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA Your hair is looking so much more hydrated than earlier this year.



Really? Well I'm glad I posted it because I would have never seen it that way (lol). It just seems like the same ol hair to me. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> It has been a little over a month since my hair cut.  Seeing a little growth. Its definitely a better shape. I'm so lazy though. I put some gel in it and barely style it.
> 
> Before the cut
> View attachment 461791
> The cut
> View attachment 461793
> 
> Today
> View attachment 461789


i loooovvvveeeee the cut... it made such a difference in the way it lays...


----------



## uofmpanther

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Does anyone’s hair not stick together after they’ve applied their gel? Or does their hair poof up almost immediately after applying gel? If so, what do you determine to be the reason? Not enough water, too much water, not enough gel, not a strong enough gel, etc.?



I have this issue when I either don't use enough gel or don't use a strong gel. For example with UFD Curly Magic, I learned that I have to use quite a bit to properly clump my curls. I also squeeze the section to make sure it gets to every hair strand. 

In contrast, Eco Olive Oil is a heavier, stronger hold gel for me, and it takes less effort and gel to get it to work.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 3.  Cowashing tonight and restyling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need a blow dryer with a diffuser so I can dry my hair before bed.  It’s always smushed because I started it at 5 pm and even after air drying for 4 hours it’s still wet before bed. 

I tried to order a dyson but I had issues with it being delivered and got fed up and never reordered


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i loooovvvveeeee the cut... it made such a difference in the way it lays...



Thank you @VictoriousBrownFlower. I definitely agree that it lays better. And it is easier to style since it maintains the shape of the cut.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Day 3.  Cowashing tonight and restyling.


It looks so full. Lovely!


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I need a blow dryer with a diffuser so I can dry my hair before bed.  It’s always smushed because I started it at 5 pm and even after air drying for 4 hours it’s still wet before bed.
> 
> I tried to order a dyson but I had issues with it being delivered and got fed up and never reordered


Do you have a blow dryer at all? While you are waiting for the diffuser, you can use just a blow dryer. Just hold it away from your head similar to a hair dryer and keep it pointed downwards. You can then gently lift with a pick or something to get some airflow to the roots. 

It's not a perfect solution but it works in a pinch. I have a diffuser but many times I still just blow dry it because I find it clumps my curls better. I just start drying from the type and then move the blow dryer in specific directions to place my curls where I want.

I know my hair is shorter but if you keep the blow dryer angled down it can at least help reduce the drying time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Do you have a blow dryer at all? While you are waiting for the diffuser, you can use just a blow dryer. Just hold it away from your head similar to a hair dryer and keep it pointed downwards. You can then gently lift with a pick or something to get some airflow to the roots.
> 
> It's not a perfect solution but it works in a pinch. I have a diffuser but many times I still just blow dry it because I find it clumps my curls better. I just start drying from the type and then move the blow dryer in specific directions to place my curls where I want.
> 
> I know my hair is shorter but if you keep the blow dryer angled down it can at least help reduce the drying time.



I tried and it just gets too hot and then i have to push the cool button and hold it down and angle at the same time.  I also have a sit under dryer but it blows my hair up so I dont use it.

I have a infinit pro  in my amazon cart with a diffuser.  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I tried and it just gets too hot and then i have to push the cool button and hold it down and angle at the same time.  I also have a sit under dryer but it blows my hair up so I dont use it.
> 
> I have a infinit pro  in my amazon cart with a diffuser.  @faithVA


OK I understand. Yeah if it is too hot, then it is time for a new one. I blow dry on the cool setting and even that is warm.


----------



## Kiaray8

I’ve been switching up my wash and go routine. I can’t get wetline in the UK anymore the green top one so I’m trying to find natural alternatives. Half up & half down is the as I am leave in, double butter cream & curling jelly which mixed nice. My hair was elongated and the effect was similar to wetline but the tub is just so small for the price.    7th August was the Jane Carter curls to go I adore the leave in but the gel flaked terribly. Search continues I think I might just revisit Aunt Jackies ice curls. Majority of the natural gels I find even if I like them the quantity is not worth the price and the results aren’t as long lasting.


----------



## faithVA

Kiaray8 said:


> View attachment 462049 View attachment 462047 I’ve been switching up my wash and go routine. I can’t get wetline in the UK anymore the green top one so I’m trying to find natural alternatives. Half up & half down is the as I am leave in, double butter cream & curling jelly which mixed nice. My hair was elongated and the effect was similar to wetline but the tub is just so small for the price.    7th August was the Jane Carter curls to go I adore the leave in but the gel flaked terribly. Search continues I think I might just revisit Aunt Jackies ice curls. Majority of the natural gels I find even if I like them the quantity is not worth the price and the results aren’t as long lasting.


Thank you for sharing your curls with us. So lovely. And I see all different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Kiaray8

faithVA said:


> Thank you for sharing your curls with us. So lovely. And I see all different shapes and sizes.


Thank you! I honestly love this thread since I realised how to do WnGs properly.  Yeah I think I have different curl patterns/textures going on as the front & middle curls are larger.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love your hair!! @Kiaray8


Have you ever checked out @iamblackgirlcurls on IG?  They use expensive products, but their clients often get 5-10 days from a wash n go.


----------



## Kiaray8

GettingKinky said:


> I love your hair!! @Kiaray8
> 
> 
> Have you ever checked out @iamblackgirlcurls on IG?  They use expensive products, but their clients often get 5-10 days from a wash n go.


Thank you! I will check them out!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my hair grew!!!!! Its now bsb in the back and a lil longer than apl in the front (stretched).... I never thought my wash and go would reach this length.... I'm finally confident in it... I got the perfect wash and go products and methods to get the same results everytime... On top of that i know how to protect it at night to easily refresh and wear for a few days... It took practice but my skills are finally there as far as a wng is concerned.

I can't wait to see what my hair looks like at waist length stretched in the back and bsb in the front.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Waiting on my hair dryer to be delivered so I can try it out.


----------



## GettingKinky

@VictoriousBrownFlower Your hair looks great and I love the shape!  What are your go to products?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower Your hair looks great and I love the shape!  What are your go to products?


i just got into the new wetline xtreme gel with my reg giovanni direct leave in under it.... i really wanna try it with pillow soft curls by miss jessie but its super expensive..,


----------



## Wanderland

@faithVA LOVE your cut!


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> my hair grew!!!!! Its now bsb in the back and a lil longer than apl in the front (stretched).... I never thought my wash and go would reach this length.... I'm finally confident in it... I got the perfect wash and go products and methods to get the same results everytime... On top of that i know how to protect it at night to easily refresh and wear for a few days... It took practice but my skills are finally there as far as a wng is concerned.
> 
> I can't wait to see what my hair looks like at waist length stretched in the back and bsb in the front.View attachment 462113


Congratulations. It looks great!


----------



## faithVA

Wanderland said:


> @faithVA LOVE your cut!


Thank You @Wanderland.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So used the new hair dryer last week and the diffuser still doesnt do it for me.  What I found last night is the concentrator, is the business.

 My hair still wasnt dry though and its frizzy today because I slept crazy but thats another story.

Let my hair airdry and then use the concentrator to stretch and blow the hair downwards. My hair was looking nice before bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used SSI Plum Nectar & Agave Styling Custard with the Curling Syrup. My hair looked  amazing before I  crushed it to the heavens during sleep. I will be trying it again super early on Saturday, so it has a chance to air dry and set. Each strand had this slight sheen to it and the curl definition was stellar. Even now my hair doesnt have a hard cast but the hold is there.

It looks nice today but not anywhere near as beautiful as it did last night


----------



## toaster

Hello! I hope it’s okay if I post in here. I haven’t been on the boards in a long while. My hair is still long and natural but I don’t do anything to it. 

I’m getting a curly hair cut in less than 2 weeks! I won’t let it get cut too short, but it needs some shape. I have to go to the appointment with my hair in a wash and go with minimal product. I’m terrified.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm back to wash and gos after being in braids. I dried under a hooded dryer and like it better than diffusing then airdrying. Looking for a gel that will give me more hold. Soft and fluffy wng are cool but mine are a poof by day 3 or 4.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm back to wash and gos after being in braids. I dried under a hooded dryer and like it better than diffusing then airdrying. Looking for a gel that will give me more hold. Soft and fluffy wng are cool but mine are a poof by day 3 or 4.



What about the hooded dryer did you like better?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What about the hooded dryer did you like better?



It sets my hair before the shrinkage can fully attack lol. When I go to the salon they always put me under the dryer and my hair always has volume and not a ton of shrinkage. I think the dryer plays a bigger role than I originally thought.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I'm going to join the digital salon tomorrow. I've been reading through this thread and I think it's something I could benefit from.

The woman here in NYC that I'm getting my haircut with follows them on instagram and recommends some of her clients follow their advice so...


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @themonacut is doing a pop up near me. I LOVE her work.  I wanted to get a cut, they always look amazing, but she’s charging $350.  For that much, I’d have to let her do whatever she wants and she famous for short cuts. I’m trying to grow my hair out.


She's cutting my hair!!!

(Sorry, reading through old posts)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Washed hair last night late.  Hair still damp


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> She's cutting my hair!!!
> 
> (Sorry, reading through old posts)



I can’t wait to see your results. I wish I had gone to her when she was in town, but $350  seemed like so much for a haircut. But I LOVE her work and now I wish I had done it. When is your appointment? I’m so excited for you!!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait to see your results. I wish I had gone to her when she was in town, but $350  seemed like so much for a haircut. But I LOVE her work and now I wish I had done it. When is your appointment? I’m so excited for you!!


Her NYC prices are maybe a little less than her travelling prices? She's charging $295 here. I am soooo excited. My appointment is next Saturday, the 12!

Last night I ordered the Doux mousse and their leave in. Those are the products I'll use for my wash and go when I go for my haircut. I won't use too much product as she asks for your hair to be in a wash and go with "minimal product."


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Her NYC prices are maybe a little less than her travelling prices? She's charging $295 here. I am soooo excited. My appointment is next Saturday, the 12!
> 
> Last night I ordered the Doux mousse and their leave in. Those are the products I'll use for my wash and go when I go for my haircut. I won't use too much product as she asks for your hair to be in a wash and go with "minimal product."



Are you giving her free reign or do you have a cut in mind?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Are you giving her free reign or do you have a cut in mind?


My rules are 1) no bangs 2) I have to be able to pull my hair up into a bun and 3) I want to keep growing my hair so I want a cut I can grow into and maybe see her twice a year. 

Otherwise I’m just going to let her work her magic and I can’t wait to see what products they use and their techniques.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My rules are 1) no bangs 2) I have to be able to pull my hair up into a bun and 3) I want to keep growing my hair so I want a cut I can grow into and maybe see her twice a year.
> 
> Otherwise I’m just going to let her work her magic and I can’t wait to see what products they use and their techniques.



condition #2 & 3 were conditions I had for my first curly cut. Now I’m willing to give in on #2 if necessary to have a great cut.

I have bangs but they are so long that I can stretch them to my collar bone.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> condition #2 & 3 were conditions I had for my first curly cut. Now I’m willing to give in on #2 if necessary to have a great cut.
> 
> I have bangs but they are so long that I can stretch them to my collar bone.


How do you wash your face? This is one of my concerns. If I get in the shower and style my hair, then while air drying or after diffusing or whatever I will want to wash my face and I think bangs will get in the way?? Or can I use a clip to get the hair out of my face?

I have to see how much shrinkage I get with a wash and go. My hair is pretty long so I can lose a few inches and still have a bun.
How long is your hair stretched?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> How do you wash your face? This is one of my concerns. If I get in the shower and style my hair, then while air drying or after diffusing or whatever I will want to wash my face and I think bangs will get in the way?? Or can I use a clip to get the hair out of my face?
> 
> I have to see how much shrinkage I get with a wash and go. My hair is pretty long so I can lose a few inches and still have a bun.
> How long is your hair stretched?



I usually wash my hair in the shower so my bangs are in my shower cap. Otherwise I clip them out of the way.
My hair is close to BSL but it shrinks up to just past ear length. The shrinkage depends a bit on how I dry it. And it shrinks more as the days since wash pass. The picture here is on wash day and it’s probably 80% dry.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I usually wash my hair in the shower so my bangs are in my shower cap. Otherwise I clip them out of the way.
> My hair is close to BSL but it shrinks up to just past ear length. The shrinkage depends a bit on how I dry it. And it shrinks more as the days since wash pass. The picture here is on wash day and it’s probably 80% dry.


Your hair is sooo pretty! It’s been so long since I last attempted a wash and go, but I know I have major shrinkage. My hair is maybe shoulder length fully dry and it will be hard to lose that length, but I trust Mona.


----------



## toaster

Practiced my “minimal product” wash and go today for my haircut. I used the Doux leave in and mousse. My roots have no definition but my hair dried in less than 3 hours which is unheard of.
Ive been reading in the digital salon and I’m excited to try their methods, but I want to get my haircut and see what the stylist recommends before I go buying all the products.


----------



## toaster

I slept in a pineapple and did a FaceTime workout with my trainer. My hair held up! I’m wearing my mask in the apartment because it’s being cleaned. I don’t know what’s going on with my crown area


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster- your hair already looks good and it’s going to look so amazing after Mona works her magic.

how long is your hair stretched?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster- your hair already looks good and it’s going to look so amazing after Mona works her magic.
> 
> how long is your hair stretched?


Thank you! My hair is about waist length? Maybe a bit past my waist, but I have a short torso.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still holding on to the same washngo from Tuesday night.

I have plans to do a fresh one when I get off.  The Doux Big Poppa Styling Gel is nice but boy is it glycerin heavy. So all last week my hair was juicy and slightly sticky. I would buy it again though.


----------



## toaster

I’m about to wash my hair and try my wash and go again. This time I might try with only the mousse. Surprisingly my hair feels pretty soft after washing on Thursday night, but it’s totally frizzy.

I don’t love the look of super hard wash and go’s on day 1, but I definitely need more than mousse if I want to wear my hair down for a few days before washing.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m about to wash my hair and try my wash and go again. This time I might try with only the mousse. Surprisingly my hair feels pretty soft after washing on Thursday night, but it’s totally frizzy.
> 
> I don’t love the look of super hard wash and go’s on day 1, but I definitely need more than mousse if I want to wear my hair down for a few days before washing.



That balance between longevity and good looking day 1 hair is hard to find. Since I started diffusing , I’ve been liking my day 1 hair more. And if it’s too frizzy for my liking by day 4, I put it in a puff or a banana clip ponytail. I used to wash twice a week, but after my initial excitement wore off, I got to lazy for that.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> That balance between longevity and good looking day 1 hair is hard to find. Since I started diffusing , I’ve been liking my day 1 hair more. And if it’s too frizzy for my liking by day 4, I put it in a puff or a banana clip ponytail. I used to wash twice a week, but after my initial excitement wore off, I got to lazy for that.


Ooh yeah I can definitely see how it’s going to be hard.

I’ve been watching the digital salon videos and I have thoughts. You were not kidding about their tone. It’s a bit off putting but they have a lot of great insight.

I’m going to cross reference their product list with Mona’s suggestions on Saturday.

I would also love it if one of the main girls didn’t have color in their hair. I feel like color makes curls visually pop more.

anyway, here are my drying wash and go results with mousse only. The crown of my hair is frizzy again. I wonder if it’s a totally different hair type and needs different product.


----------



## Missjaxon

toaster said:


> Ooh yeah I can definitely see how it’s going to be hard.
> 
> I’ve been watching the digital salon videos and I have thoughts. You were not kidding about their tone. It’s a bit off putting but they have a lot of great insight.
> 
> I’m going to cross reference their product list with Mona’s suggestions on Saturday.
> 
> I would also love it if one of the main girls didn’t have color in their hair. I feel like color makes curls visually pop more.
> 
> anyway, here are my drying wash and go results with mousse only. The crown of my hair is frizzy again. I wonder if it’s a totally different hair type and needs different product. View attachment 462905View attachment 462907


@toaster Your hair is gorgeous. Have you tried concentrating more product near the roots? My hair looks like your roots when don't have enough product on it. Take a small section and add a little more product at a time to see if it makes difference. Good luck!


----------



## toaster

Missjaxon said:


> @toaster Your hair is gorgeous. Have you tried concentrating more product near the roots? My hair looks like your roots when don't have enough product on it. Take a small section and add a little more product at a time to see if it makes difference. Good luck!


Thank you! I’ll try that tomorrow when I wash again.
I’m also going to try raking the product through with my fingers instead of using my Felicia leatherwood brush.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Thank you! I’ll try that tomorrow when I wash again.
> I’m also going to try raking the product through with my fingers instead of using my Felicia leatherwood brush.



Every time I tried using a brush to distribute product (deman or Felicia leatherwood) I always ended up with more frizz. 
more condition and water while conditioning makes the biggest difference for me.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Hi everyone,

I’ll be joining for a little bit.  I got my hair done couple of weeks ago and found out that my hair does wash n go.  So, I’m going to try it for a few weeks/couple of months.

Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc).* 4a/4b, normal to low porosity, APL, high density, fine *
What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*. I don’t have one. I’m new.  I will try washing 1 time a week.  My hair is a lot for me to handle more often than 1 time a week will just bring frustration.*
What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *No goal length, just to keep hair on my head and figure out how to do a nice wash n go.  Until now, I was 98% twistout.*
What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *To figure out my ideal wng products and get a consistently nice wng.  Speed up how long it takes for me to do my hair.*
Any current struggles or concerns?  *How long it takes to do my hair. *
Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)

Question for you all. I have been having trouble finding Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic. Is it getting discontinued? Or an ingredient change? Everywhere seems to be out.

Do you have ideas on a good sub for it?  All of my products have glycerin in them and that makes for a tight wng for me apparently, lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ThursdayGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’ll be joining for a little bit.  I got my hair done couple of weeks ago and found out that my hair does wash n go.  So, I’m going to try it for a few weeks/couple of months.
> 
> Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc).* 4a/4b, normal to low porosity, APL, high density, fine *
> What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*. I don’t have one. I’m new.  I will try washing 1 time a week.  My hair is a lot for me to handle more often than 1 time a week will just bring frustration.*
> What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *No goal length, just to keep hair on my head and figure out how to do a nice wash n go.  Until now, I was 98% twistout.*
> What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?  *To figure out my ideal wng products and get a consistently nice wng.  Speed up how long it takes for me to do my hair.*
> Any current struggles or concerns?  *How long it takes to do my hair. *
> Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)
> 
> Question for you all. I have been having trouble finding Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic. Is it getting discontinued? Or an ingredient change? Everywhere seems to be out.
> 
> Do you have ideas on a good sub for it?  All of my products have glycerin in them and that makes for a tight wng for me apparently, lol.



Oh man. I went to check Target (where I normally get it) and Walmart and see it's not there. I only see it on the UFD website. That's a bummer. I don't know of anything similar.


----------



## OhTall1

ThursdayGirl said:


> Question for you all. I have been having trouble finding Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic. Is it getting discontinued? Or an ingredient change? Everywhere seems to be out.
> 
> Do you have ideas on a good sub for it?


I've seen UFD at CVS as well.
Camille Rose Curl Maker is supposed to be similar.

ETA:  I wonder if they're having supply chain issues.  On Insta someone asked about the shortage in stores and they replied that salon sized bottles are available on their website.


----------



## GettingKinky

ThursdayGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’ll be joining for a little bit.  I got my hair done couple of weeks ago and found out that my hair does wash n go.  So, I’m going to try it for a few weeks/couple of months.
> 
> Question for you all. I have been having trouble finding Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic. Is it getting discontinued? Or an ingredient change? Everywhere seems to be out.
> 
> Do you have ideas on a good sub for it?  All of my products have glycerin in them and that makes for a tight wng for me apparently, lol.



Welcome!!

I think Uncle Funky is having supply chain issues. It’s getting hard to find a lot of products these days - I couldn’t find kinky curly anywhere. But I’m pretty sure you can get Uncle Funkydirectly from their website.


----------



## toaster

I listened to everyone’s advice and used more product this time.

I made sure my hair was soaking wet for my shampoo, used more conditioner on soaking wet hair to detangle my hair with my brush, let my hair get super wet before adding the Doux leave in, added more water, added the Doux mousse, smoothed through in 8 sections on each half of my hair. And here is the difference just out of the shower between my wash on Monday and my wash today.

I have one more wash and go attempt before my haircut!!!


----------



## toaster

I’ll stop with all the pictures until after my cut, but here is the dried wash and go. Much more hang time.


----------



## Smiley79

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) fluffy type 4/not much curl definition/ low porosity/chin-neck length*
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)- wash and bun/3-4 times a week/using up my stash *
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? i've never been passed shoulder in my life, I'm going for it now*
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? I love wet buns or two flat twists; marley twists as protective style*
*Any current struggles or concerns? remembering to keep up with my protein treatments for added stregnth*
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)-*

Wash and go's do not work for me...my hair does not have a lot of definition and I do not like gel. So I have found my own and "Wash and Bun" work for me and have done wonders for the health of my hair. It's tremendously helped my scalp inflammation issues from my mild CCCA (scarring alopecia). My scalp loves being in the water during showers. Another incentive I enjoy is getting to use up my products quicker. As a girl who loves trying products just for the fun of it lol, I can really get through them well before I hit hoarder status.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky

what do you think the announcement will be tomorrow about the digital salon? I just joined! At least I made it through the videos I wanted to see.

My hair appointment is at the exact time the live stream begins. So I’ll miss it.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> what do you think the announcement will be tomorrow about the digital salon? I just joined! At least I made it through the videos I wanted to see.
> 
> My hair appointment is at the exact time the live stream begins. So I’ll miss it.



I’m super curious but I have other plans at that time so I won’t be able to listen either. I’m also wondering why they aren’t going to have a replay available. I’m guessing it will be something about them being less available to answer questions. Although I feel like they don’t really answer questions anyway- they just ask follow-up questions and then never answer.

Enjoy your Mona cut!  I’m so excited for you.


----------



## toaster

I got my hair cut!!! I LOVED the experience and how it looks. She styled my hair with uncle funky’s daughter and Sebastian twisted foam.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I got my hair cut!!! I LOVED the experience and how it looks. She styled my hair with uncle funky’s daughter and Sebastian twisted foam.



It looks great! I’m glad you had a good experience. And it doesn’t look like she removed too much length.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> It looks great! I’m glad you had a good experience. And it doesn’t look like she removed too much length.


Thank you! I told her I wanted to grow my hair out so she didn't cut too much. The shape is much better though.

I'm currently ordering some Innersense products, UFCM, a ouidad wide tooth comb, and I need an overhead dryer but I'm not sure which one and where to put it in our apartment.

When we moved I didn't bring my pibbs, but I don't think that would work since it circulates the hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My latest. Used kcnt as my leave in and the DE Mousse to style.


----------



## toaster

I wanted to post a more thorough recap of my salon experience.

When I first showed up I was asked to go to the restroom and wash my hands. A teenager was in the second chair getting her haircut polished. I was about 10 minutes early so I didn’t mind waiting. Her hair was SO CUTE. I overheard when her mom paid that she was a “quarterly client.” She had tight coils that were Uber defined and I immediately felt at ease.

I had a second day wash and go with a middle part. Mona asked what I was looking for. I explained my lifestyle, that I rarely wear my hair curly but I wanted to, that I exercise 5-6 days a week and I wash my hair every 2 days, but would love to stretch that to 3-4 days. I said I didn’t care at all how my hair was parted, but I did not want bangs and my long term goal is to grow my hair out further.

I felt like she truly understood. She actually told me I should keep using the Doux foam and she would have used that to style my hair in the salon but they were out. She thought I could get 3-4 days out of my hair and I would dry quickly and wouldn’t have to sit under a dryer the way I will have to with the gel.

She gave me my initial shape and it was fascinating to wash. My hair got bigger and bigger as she cut my hair and it was actually super cute?

Her assistant then took over my washing and styling. I signed up for the “detox” and cut so he put some sort of powder that turned into foam on my hair to remove all the products, then he shampooed and deep conditioned my hair at the sink. He used... an Alikay Naturals DC and detangled my hair in sections with a ouidad comb.

Then it came to applying product. He sectioned my hair into much smaller sections than I use, and then with each section he further sectioned. The uncle funky’s daughter definitely elongated my hair, and the foam on top he said he used to make the gel less sticky.

I had to sit under the dryer for about an hour and even then my hair was not dry.They used the dyson diffuser to dry my ends and then took the diffuser attachment off to blow heat directly on my scalp. They did not stretch the hair at all while drying.

Once I was dry, Mona perfected my cut. What I found most interesting is that she parted the front of my hair on the left and right sides, and kept cutting, so that I can part either way and my hair will fall nicely.

She suggests her clients come back every 4 months, and I’ll definitely do that. I can trust she won’t take off too much length, and it was so nice to have someone else wash and style my hair with care.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I can’t wait until I can get in with a curly stylist here. I need a more polished cut. 
That‘s interesting that they applied your product in really small sections. That’s the exact opposite of what the As recommend, but I feel that works better for ensuring that products gets everywhere. Please post a picture of your hair in a few days when it gets bigger I’m curious about the transformation.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I can’t wait until I can get in with a curly stylist here. I need a more polished cut.
> That‘s interesting that they applied your product in really small sections. That’s the exact opposite of what the As recommend, but I feel that works better for ensuring that products gets everywhere. Please post a picture of your hair in a few days when it gets bigger I’m curious about the transformation.


I will definitely post a picture! I’m going to try and wait for at least some of the products I ordered to arrive before I wash my hair again.

And yes! After reading the recap of yesterday’s live q&a, I went ahead and canceled my digital salon subscription. If the point is to get our hair ready for a curly hair specialist visit, and I’ve already visited with a curly hair specialist, why am I subscribed?

I liked reading and watching their videos, but I’m going to try applying product the way Mona and Stephen applied product to my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Then it came to applying product. He sectioned my hair into much smaller sections than I use, and then with each section he further sectioned. The uncle funky’s daughter definitely elongated my hair, and the foam on top he said he used to make the gel less sticky.
> 
> I had to sit under the dryer for about an hour and even then my hair was not dry.They used the dyson diffuser to dry my ends and then took the diffuser attachment off to blow heat directly on my scalp. They did not stretch the hair at all while drying.



They do the same at the salon I go to. I'm at the bowl for a while as she applies product. She used to do it in the chair but as my hair grew she started doing it at the washing bowl.

I'm usually not dry after I finished under the dryer and she does the same, diffuse then blow dry the roots. It's always so fluffy, soft yet defined when I leave. She mainly uses Briogeo on me.

I go 3x a year for trims & color touch ups and I make sure I'm booked a year out whenever I go.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> They do the same at the salon I go to. I'm at the bowl for a while as she applies product. She used to do it in the chair but as my hair grew she started doing it at the washing bowl.
> 
> I'm usually not dry after I finished under the dryer and she does the same, diffuse then blow dry the roots. It's always so fluffy, soft yet defined when I leave. She mainly uses Briogeo on me.
> 
> I go 3x a year for trims & color touch ups and I make sure I'm booked a year out whenever I go.


Love it! I wish I could book because I’m already planning to go back in January. Her books only open one month in advance.

Your hair always looks amazing!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Love it! I wish I could book because I’m already planning to go back in January. Her books only open one month in advance.
> 
> Your hair always looks amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## toaster

Just waiting for my products to arrive so I can wash my hair tomorrow or Friday. I’ll post pics of how it held up. I’m four workouts in on this hairstyle and I need to clean my scalp.

Product combinations I plan to try:

UFDCM and mousse def
I create hold and mousse def
I create hold and inner peace texturizer (I didn’t order the inner peace, but I want to)

I don’t need my sets to last more than 4 days, so topping with a mousse for quicker dry time and softer set should work for my lifestyle.


----------



## toaster

My hair still looks pretty good. It’s grown a bit but it’s still quite controlled.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Just waiting for my products to arrive so I can wash my hair tomorrow or Friday. I’ll post pics of how it held up. I’m four workouts in on this hairstyle and I need to clean my scalp.
> 
> Product combinations I plan to try:
> 
> UFDCM and mousse def
> I create hold and mousse def
> I create hold and inner peace texturizer (I didn’t order the inner peace, but I want to)
> 
> I don’t need my sets to last more than 4 days, so topping with a mousse for quicker dry time and softer set should work for my lifestyle.


 
UFD Curly Magic and Mousse Def are one of my favorite combos. Love your length. If I could get there without chopping I'd be proud of myself lol.


----------



## toaster

I washed my hair tonight! My curly magic arrived and I did two workouts today so my scalp was like please clean me!

I used the briogio curly line for shampoo and conditioner since that’s what I had. I’ll use Innersense on my next wash (should arrive Friday). Styled with CM and mousse def.

Out of curiosity... how many pumps of CM is everyone using?


----------



## toaster

Hair after... 45 pumps of uncle funky’s and mousse def on top. The results are pretty cute!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I listened to everyone’s advice and used more product this time.
> 
> I made sure my hair was soaking wet for my shampoo, used more conditioner on soaking wet hair to detangle my hair with my brush, let my hair get super wet before adding the Doux leave in, added more water, added the Doux mousse, smoothed through in 8 sections on each half of my hair. And here is the difference just out of the shower between my wash on Monday and my wash today.
> 
> I have one more wash and go attempt before my haircut!!!
> 
> View attachment 462977


Major difference. Great job!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I got my hair cut!!! I LOVED the experience and how it looks. She styled my hair with uncle funky’s daughter and Sebastian twisted foam. View attachment 463103View attachment 463105View attachment 463107


Looks great and the definition is amazing!


----------



## faithVA

So much activity in here. I love it. 

I have been missing in action for a while and quite hair lazy. With this cooler weather, I think I will be down to resetting once every 5 to 7 days. I'm not feeling the mid-week wash and with the cooler weather I need to sit under the dryer which I hate. I will only be able to bring myself to do that once a week. I think even if my wng doesn't last a week, I will just rinse and condition and let it dry.

I'm not really sure what I am going to do with my hair. I'm feeling like a wig or a slap cap right now.


This month will be 3 months since my cut. I don't know that I need a follow-up, but I will probably go between Halloween and Thanksgiving just to make sure my ends are OK. 

You can probably tell, I'm feeling sort of meh over my hair


----------



## toaster

@faithVA @GettingKinky 
Have either of you done a wash and go with ICH as your sole gel? I know the digital salon recommends it as a topper gel, but I’m curious if I could use it the way I use curly magic, and then top with mousse.

From reading I get the sense I should use much less ICH than I did curly magic.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster 45 pump?  What size bottle do you have?  When I had the 18 oz bottle used around 20 pumps.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @faithVA @GettingKinky
> Have either of you done a wash and go with ICH as your sole gel? I know the digital salon recommends it as a topper gel, but I’m curious if I could use it the way I use curly magic, and then top with mousse.
> 
> From reading I get the sense I should use much less ICH than I did curly magic.



I’ve never tried ICH as a base gel. It’s so thick that it seems like it would be a little difficult to apply. have used it on top of kinky curly knot today and that worked well for me


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster 45 pump?  What size bottle do you have?  When I had the 18 oz bottle used around 20 pumps.


I have the liter size? I did my hair in three sections and used about 15 pumps per section. It felt... excessive but I was thinking when I got my hair done at the salon he used at least 30 sections and used more than 1 pump per section.

Maybe I can try less next time? It’s not sticky at all and my hair air dried in a few hours, but that’s probably because I topped with mousse.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never tried ICH as a base gel. It’s so thick that it seems like it would be a little difficult to apply. have used it on top of kinky curly knot today and that worked well for me


Ooh okay! I haven’t opened my bottle so I didn’t realize it was super thick. Hmmm.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA @GettingKinky
> Have either of you done a wash and go with ICH as your sole gel? I know the digital salon recommends it as a topper gel, but I’m curious if I could use it the way I use curly magic, and then top with mousse.
> 
> From reading I get the sense I should use much less ICH than I did curly magic.


I haven't. I don't think my hair would do well with the non-botanical gels applied right to it. For me I think it would lead to breakage.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I have the liter size? I did my hair in three sections and used about 15 pumps per section. It felt... excessive but I was thinking when I got my hair done at the salon he used at least 30 sections and used more than 1 pump per section.
> 
> Maybe I can try less next time? It’s not sticky at all and my hair air dried in a few hours, but that’s probably because I topped with mousse.



30 sections? That takes patience. When I do what I think is a lot of sections the most I do is 20. I guess that’s why they can charge so much.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> 30 sections? That takes patience. When I do what I think is a lot of sections the most I do is 20. I guess that’s why they can charge so much.


Right? I applied the gel in 3 large sections and split each section into 6 to apply the mousse. Start to finish my shower took an hour and I felt like I was in there forever!

I got a shower mirror and that really helped me to be able to see what I was doing. I’m happy with my results too!

I think my next wash I’ll use 3 less pumps of curly magic per section, and apply ICH over top. Then I’ll top with mousse. 

I’m very tempted to do a full Innersense wash and go, but as @faithVA says, maybe applying ICH directly to the hair is a bad idea. I might buy the quiet calm curl control and inner peace, and do a three step wash and go.


----------



## faithVA

I thought I saw some post on getting Uncle Funky's. I purchased  Uncle Funky's from ProductJunkieDC which is located close to me. I received good service. She is a sistah and was glad to give her some support. She also has some of the products the A's on the digital channel suggest.

You can also get 10% off your first order. 









						Natural curly hair products
					

Black owned store for all your natural curly hair products and accessories.




					productjunkiedc.com


----------



## toaster

Goal for next year is an APL wash and go. 

Tomorrow morning is wash morning and I’m going to try using just ICH and mousse def. if it’s awful, I’m rewashing on Wednesday evening anyway.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Goal for next year is an APL wash and go.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is wash morning and I’m going to try using just ICH and mousse def. if it’s awful, I’m rewashing on Wednesday evening anyway.


I’m really curious to hear how it turns out. 
move been trying for a year and a half to get a shoulder length wash n go. My shrinkage won’t cooperate.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m really curious to hear how it turns out.
> move been trying for a year and a half to get a shoulder length wash n go. My shrinkage won’t cooperate.


I have a feeling mine won’t cooperate either, but it’s good to have a goal. 

Oh! I watched Aishia’s hairintine wash and go video again, and she used at least 20 pumps of curly magic on one half of her head. 

I don’t feel bad for using 45 pumps anymore lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I have a feeling mine won’t cooperate either, but it’s good to have a goal.
> 
> Oh! I watched Aishia’s hairintine wash and go video again, and she used at least 20 pumps of curly magic on one half of her head.
> 
> I don’t feel bad for using 45 pumps anymore lol.



I knew she was heavy handed, but I never realized that she used that much. I guess you’re good, you both have a ton of hair.


----------



## toaster

First impressions of my i create hold and mousse def wash and go are just okay. It took 13 extra minutes in the shower to do my wash and go because I create hold doesn’t have nearly the amount of slip that curly magic has. It took longer to rake through my hair when I added the mousse def. I think I’ll also have more volume than I would with curly magic. This is probably fine since I wash my hair every 3-4 days, but if you’re looking for a hard hold to last 7 days, this wouldn’t work. 

I also think I create hold needs a leave in underneath, whereas curly magic is basically a leave in and a gel at the same time. 

As it stands, I wouldn’t do it again. I would change my mind if I air dried quickly and my hair looked about the same as my hair did when I last washed. 

This also won’t matter for long, since my tabletop hair dryer shipped a day or two ago. By Wednesday I should be able to dry with heat for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## toaster

Final look! It actually air dried in about 2 hours. I’d definitely use this combo again if I needed cute hair from day 1. I assume that by Wednesday my hair will be mostly frizzy and huge, but my hair is cute and fluffy. 

Next wash I’ll go back to curly magic.


----------



## naturalagain2

I got another set back which was totally my fault. I cut my braids too far up when I was taking them out and my hairdresser discovered it when I went in for my trim a couple of days later. I am so mad at myself. I was a little past shoulder length. She did a corrective cut on me which makes me now barely neck length.  I told her I'm committing to wash n go's exclusively especially since I workout 3-5 times a week and I'm back working on my degree.

This time I'm going to get to mid back length. I am claiming it here and now! My plan is to wash twice a week. I did a cute wash n go last night with Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls. I got a lot of compliments at work today on my haircut. Made me not feel so bad.


----------



## toaster

My hair still looks great! Hopefully it holds up until Wednesday night. I have three more workouts scheduled in the next two days. 

I ordered quiet calm curl control and inner peace. I’m going to try inner peace over i create hold. Then I’ll try quiet calm, i create hold, and inner peace. I might even try i create hold and quiet calm over top. 

So many experiments.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> My hair still looks great! Hopefully it holds up until Wednesday night. I have three more workouts scheduled in the next two days.
> 
> I ordered quiet calm curl control and inner peace. I’m going to try inner peace over i create hold. Then I’ll try quiet calm, i create hold, and inner peace. I might even try i create hold and quiet calm over top.
> 
> So many experiments.


don't forget to post pics .... i'm always looking for a new combo....


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> don't forget to post pics .... i'm always looking for a new combo....


I will! I’m starting to think my hair will look similar no matter the combo. Uncle funky’s gave me more of an elongated “s” shape wash and go and I create hold gave me more of a loopy wash and go, but with the haircut my hair falls in a similar manner/length with either gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My hair still looks great! Hopefully it holds up until Wednesday night. I have three more workouts scheduled in the next two days.
> 
> I ordered quiet calm curl control and inner peace. I’m going to try inner peace over i create hold. Then I’ll try quiet calm, i create hold, and inner peace. I might even try i create hold and quiet calm over top.
> 
> So many experiments.



Have fun!  I’m curious to hear your results. I have Inner Peace but I only tried it once. I like the idea of quiet calm on top, I’m trying to think of ways to lubricate my curls so they don’t stick together.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalagain2 said:


> I got another set back which was totally my fault. I cut my braids too far up when I was taking them out and my hairdresser discovered it when I went in for my trim a couple of days later. I am so mad at myself. I was a little past shoulder length. She did a corrective cut on me which makes me now barely neck length.  I told her I'm committing to wash n go's exclusively especially since I workout 3-5 times a week and I'm back working on my degree.
> 
> This time I'm going to get to mid back length. I am claiming it here and now! My plan is to wash twice a week. I did a cute wash n go last night with Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls. I got a lot of compliments at work today on my haircut. Made me not feel so bad.



Wishing you faster than normal growth!


----------



## Britt

Hey everyone! 
Haven't been on here for a while. I started experimenting with wash and goes since late April as I started following the Black Girl Curls line of thinking. I do appreciate and agree with a lot of their gems. 

My favorite combos so far have been UFD and top with Trepadora acai berry or papaya slip. 
I'm also learning how to use Kinky Curly and I think I'm going to stick with that for a while, it's cheaper and I like how it makes my wash n go feel. Below are some pics from yesterday using KC system


----------



## Britt

Hmmm , my pics aren't uploading. I keep getting a strikethrough on the image name.


GettingKinky said:


> No matter how thorough I think I’m being when I apply my gel I always miss a few spots on the back of my head. :-(


Hey there! Do you have a three way mirror in your bathroom? That helps me a lot.. I've been using them my whole life and so used to it. Even then it's still harder to do your hair than a stylist. I do my hair in sections. I can't do it the exact way BGC does it. I always always always have my hair sectioned and thoroughly wet with a spray bottle, not the mister spray, regular old school spray bottle to ensure saturation lol.


----------



## Britt

This wash n go thing is quite nuanced in some ways. I've had some learning curves for sure and probably still learning. I've learned to not over cleanse and how that could dry my hair out and how it affects my wash n go's. I'm very surprised but I'm not a fan of ICH. I've used it several times and came to that conclusion. Maybe further down the line things might change? Idk. What I do like is how it applies and my hair looks nice when wet. It's when it dries it's another story. It gives me great day 1 hair, beyond that... no.  I can't explain it but it feels like it sucks the moisture out my hair and dries it out in a way I can't quite describe but have picked up on.  I prefer how my Trepadora/UFD combo performs. I love UFD, but you def need a topper gel with it. I used the ICH and went somewhere with drier air and by day 3 my hair frizzed into an afro and I could feel the dryness in my strands, it was more than an aged wash n go. Even on a hot humid day, my day 3 hair would not have looked at felt the way it did with the UFD/ICH. I tried it twice more after that and I felt my hair going in that same dry feeling and frizzed out direction.

I was blowing through my Trepadora over the summer b/c I was washing anywhere from 3-7 days in the beginning to get the hang of things. Those little bottles are so expensive. I'll save the remainder of my bottles for next summer when it's humid out. 

Since I'm doing wash n go's as my primary styling, I've accepted the shrinkage. The one thing I miss about my twist outs was the stretching of the length. My hair is also cut shorter and it shrinks up. As soon as it gets longer I'll be pulling my wash n go into a low pony or up into a puff, right now it's too short for that. 

I've been using the AG Boost and Balance. I recently got the shampoo Balance and I like it as an all purpose. I still have two large bottles of Elucence shampoos to get through. I adore the Elucence poos but I heard they've gone out of business unfortunately. 

Since learning from BGC I'm more careful and thoughtful of my hair purchases and using products and how I view hair. It's actually opened up my mind to a lot regarding hair and aesthetic and the whole YouTube/social media community. That's for another post tho.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Ooh yeah I can definitely see how it’s going to be hard.
> 
> I’ve been watching the digital salon videos and I have thoughts. Y*ou were not kidding about their tone. It’s a bit off putting but they have a lot of great insight.*
> 
> I’m going to cross reference their product list with Mona’s suggestions on Saturday.
> 
> I would also love it if one of the main girls didn’t have color in their hair. I feel like color makes curls visually pop more.
> 
> anyway, here are my drying wash and go results with mousse only. The crown of my hair is frizzy again. I wonder if it’s a totally different hair type and needs different product. View attachment 462905View attachment 462907



I COMPLETELY agree, which is why I was so hesitant in joining and even stopped following them for a while. However, their insights are helpful and make so much sense.  I joined the forum for a month now and don't know how long I'll stick around.  I find some of the members to be more helpful and better in their approach in the responses and help.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Hair after... 45 pumps of uncle funky’s and mousse def on top. The results are pretty cute!
> View attachment 463285


Beautiful


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> View attachment 463257View attachment 463259
> My hair still looks pretty good. It’s grown a bit but it’s still quite controlled.


This is so pretty! What day is this? This looks like it has a few days left. How often do you wash n go?


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> This is so pretty! What day is this? This looks like it has a few days left. How often do you wash n go?


Aw thank you! That was day 5. I'm not someone that's particularly looking for a 7-10 day wash and go. I workout at least once a day and sweat a lot. I'm trying to get to a Sunday and Wednesday wash schedule as that should work for my lifestyle and my desires.

I think that's why I'm getting good results with my I Create Hold wash and go right now. It looks great and I plan to wash tomorrow on day 4. If i was trying to get 7 days it might not look that great


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> Hmmm , my pics aren't uploading. I keep getting a strikethrough on the image name.
> 
> Hey there! Do you have a three way mirror in your bathroom? That helps me a lot.. I've been using them my whole life and so used to it. Even then it's still harder to do your hair than a stylist. I do my hair in sections. I can't do it the exact way BGC does it. I always always always have my hair sectioned and thoroughly wet with a spray bottle, not the mister spray, regular old school spray bottle to ensure saturation lol.



I don’t do it the BGC way either.  I always have 4-5 big sections that I then apply product to in smaller subsections. 

I don’t have a three way mirror, but that would be nice.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t do it the BGC way either.  *I always have 4-5 big sections that I then apply product to in smaller subsections.*
> 
> I don’t have a three way mirror, but that would be nice.



That's exactly how I do it also.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Aw thank you! That was day 5. I'm not someone that's particularly looking for a 7-10 day wash and go. I workout at least once a day and sweat a lot. I'm trying to get to a Sunday and Wednesday wash schedule as that should work for my lifestyle and my desires.
> 
> I think that's why I'm getting good results with my I Create Hold wash and go right now. It looks great and I plan to wash tomorrow on day 4. If i was trying to get 7 days it might not look that great


You're welcome! It looks great. I hear you with the working out and sweating.


----------



## toaster

This my ICH and mousse def wash and go on day... 4. I like it! It’s a little less shiny than my curly magic wash and go, but feels similar in terms of definition. 

Torn on tonight’s wash and go. Curly magic and inner peace? Or I create hold and inner peace?


----------



## toaster

I went with curly magic and inner peace combo. 

It’s extremely hard to use a cream in a jar in the shower. I have no idea how much I used. I hope it dries fairly quickly! My dryer from Sally’s still hasn’t arrived.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> I went with curly magic and inner peace combo.
> 
> It’s extremely hard to use a cream in a jar in the shower. I have no idea how much I used. I hope it dries fairly quickly! My dryer from Sally’s still hasn’t arrived.


if you want your hair to dry faster sit in front of a fan.... it cuts my drying time in half.


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> if you want your hair to dry faster sit in front of a fan.... it cuts my drying time in half.


Thank you! I’ll try that next time!


----------



## toaster

New combo report:

Curly magic and inner peace is just okay. My hair is soft and defined, but not as defined as curly magic or I create hold with mousse def. 

On Sunday I’ll do a full Innersense wash and go with quiet calm, I create hold, and inner peace. 

My next wash I actually have plans to see people, so I’ll do uncle funky’s and mousse def, since that’s been my favorite combo so far.


----------



## Kiaray8

From a couple of days ago. I think this was like day three. I’ve been doing wash and goes back to back lately. I used mane choice honey and sweet oil leave in and cream and used eco styler flaxseed as the gel. Pretty impressed I love xtreme wetline but can’t seem to get it in the uk so looking for dupes now.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

So I took a year long break from trying to perfect the WNG because I wanted to focus on upping my protein and gaining elasticity and definition. I’m still working on that but I do think it’s improved since last year. 

So last night I decided to try it again except I was not happy with how my hair was looking as I was raking and smoothing. So I started finger coiling, and was getting considerable definition. I did struggle with twirl direction and width of each section though. I got tired and only did half of my hair but when I woke up today the part that I did coil was so soft and there was still some definition considering I didn’t cover my hair or put it up. I did have lots of flaking because I just used so much gel. Aside from the time and flaking issues, I also had issues with some coils poofing up (which could be an issue of coil direction, too big a section, and the section being too wet [I realized I had better definition on pieces that were not sprayed with water than those that were]). There was so much movement in the coils tho, but the roots were poofy too. I think the increase in protein helped my hair to actually cooperate and coil up (I’ve tried finger coils in the past and they were awful). 

I might try again this weekend. I might also try the Denman brush again but I’m not sure.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I've been kinda slacking and not doing smaller sections and it shows when I don't get as much definition.

I always apply the leave in to soaking wet hair and then apply a little more water to spread it through. Now I've been sectioning off my hair immediately and putting a plastic cap over it so when I get to the styling step my hair is still soaking wet and already sectioned off. 

I'm so glad I got this standing dryer before the chilly weather set in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I recently started following this stylist. She only does wash and gos. She very direct for lack of a better word but she knows curls.

Her IGTV videos are good to watch cause she answers people's questions. 









						Loudney Thompson on Instagram: "Follower : have you tried @designessentials and @unclefunkysdaughter together? Me: ....    Watch the video to find out my reaction   If you guys have any products in mind that you guys would like for me to try, comment
					

Loudney Thompson shared a post on Instagram: "Follower : have you tried @designessentials and @unclefunkysdaughter together? Me: ....    Watch the video to find out my reaction   If you guys have any products in mind that you guys would like for me to try, comments below. I would love to try on...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I recently started following this stylist. She only does wash and gos. She very direct for lack of a better word but she knows curls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loudney Thompson on Instagram: "Follower : have you tried @designessentials and @unclefunkysdaughter together? Me: ....    Watch the video to find out my reaction   If you guys have any products in mind that you guys would like for me to try, comment
> 
> 
> Loudney Thompson shared a post on Instagram: "Follower : have you tried @designessentials and @unclefunkysdaughter together? Me: ....    Watch the video to find out my reaction   If you guys have any products in mind that you guys would like for me to try, comments below. I would love to try on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



I just recently started following her too! She’s hilarious!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Kiaray8 your wash n go looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky

@CurlyWhoCrux that takes a lot of patience. I barely have the patience to apply my gel in small sections. I can’t imagine coiling in small sections.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

GettingKinky said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux that takes a lot of patience. I barely have the patience to apply my gel in small sections. I can’t imagine coiling in small sections.


It is very time consuming but I use three fingers to coil so it’s not as bad as just the one finger. I can see how if you have hair that is not prone to poofing, it could go quickly. I have some sections of my hair that are generally easier to work with and those sections went faster.


----------



## toaster

Where. Is. My. Hair. Dryer. 

I ordered it two weeks ago!!!

Anyway... I did my full Innersense wash and go today. Applied quiet calm curl control, added water, applied i create hold, added water, more i create hold, added water, applied inner peace, separated each section (I did my hair in 3 sections) into 6 smaller sections and just raked through my hair. 

I wasn’t sure how it would turn out, but I’ve been air drying for 4 hours (I’m like 85% dry?) and my hair is super defined and definitely has less shrinkage than normal. 

I’ll post pics in the morning!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Had a much better wash day using smaller sections. Used kcnt as my leave in, kccc to style and a little bit of DE Mousse on top each section.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Had a much better wash day using smaller sections. Used kcnt as my leave in, kccc to style and a little bit of DE Mousse on top each section.
> 
> View attachment 463641


Super cute!!


----------



## OhTall1

Even though I've washed and DC'd on a regular basis, I've been very bad about properly detangling my hair this year.  I had to cut out six major knots over the weekend because I couldn't free shed hairs.  I prefer keeping my hair in a tapered fro so I didn't care about losing the length but still.


----------



## GettingKinky

OhTall1 said:


> Even though I've washed and DC'd on a regular basis, I've been very bad about properly detangling my hair this year.  I had to cut out six major knots over the weekend because I couldn't free shed hairs.  I prefer keeping my hair in a tapered fro so I didn't care about losing the length but still.


 What do you use to detangle?


----------



## toaster

My hair today is on the right. On the left is my hair with uncle funky’s daughter and mousse def. I like both results, but I’ll probably stick to gel and mousse for most wash and go’s from now on. 

Sally’s is having a sale so I’ll stock up on mousse.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did my hair with kinky curly knot today plus I Create Hold and I got my best results ever. I think I’m going to stick to this combo for awhile. But I have 3 unopened bottles of UFD, so at some point I will go back to it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I did my hair with kinky curly knot today plus I Create Hold and I got my best results ever. I think I’m going to stick to this combo for awhile. But I have 3 unopened bottles of UFD, so at some point I will go back to it.


Yessss! Post pictures!!

I create hold is a great gel. It feels pretty similar to UFD to me, it’s just thicker in consistency. I get basically the same results if I use UFD or ICH as my “base” gel. But ICH works better over a leave in and UFD basically is a leave in. That’s what I’ve discovered over the last month.


----------



## OhTall1

GettingKinky said:


> What do you use to detangle?


I've been finger detangling with shampoo


----------



## GettingKinky

OhTall1 said:


> I've been finger detangling with shampoo



Have you tried the Felicia leatherwood brush?  It’s great at removing shed hair. I use it when my hair is full of conditioner and it works really well. It gets tons of shed hair out.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yessss! Post pictures!!
> 
> I create hold is a great gel. It feels pretty similar to UFD to me, it’s just thicker in consistency. I get basically the same results if I use UFD or ICH as my “base” gel. But ICH works better over a leave in and UFD basically is a leave in. That’s what I’ve discovered over the last month.



The results I get with ICH remind me of Wetline, which I loved, but gave up after joining the digital salon. I loved that I could get a HUGE tub of it for $3. I’ve been told that ICH can be drying, but so far I haven’t noticed any drying effects. 

.  Here’s my hair from washing on Saturday.


----------



## Britt

On Saturday I used diluted KCC and ICH. It was a last minute thing. 
The results were amazing. I went out Saturday and my wash and go was gorgeous, my family loved it lol. I can tell it's gonna hold for a few days and I plan to wash it this Thursday (only b/c I'm going somewhere, otherwise I'd wait till my wash day again on Saturday). 

Saturday was a bit humid out, I could feel the moisture in my hair and I think it was from the KCC, which I think is a great base gel. I like KCC butttttt it needs a weightier gel on top, that's where the ICH came in handy. My issues with ICH before was the dryness I experienced while using it, I think I might have needed more UFD underneath perhaps? Idk... I'm thinking that.  

I still like UFD but my bottle is almost finished and I have two large sized jars of KCC. Speaking of KCC, are they going out of business? 

One thing I'm grateful for learning from BGC and the whole wash n go thing is the idea of having a base gel and a topper. UFD really does perform like a moisturizing gel leave in. It's truly a great product layered under other products.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt I like that idea of KCCC under ICH. KCCC and UFD have very similar ingredients and the KC smells much better. 

I don’t think KC is going out of business I think they are just having supply chain issues.

How long did it take you to notice dryness with ICH?  So far I haven’t noticed any.


----------



## OhTall1

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried the Felicia leatherwood brush?  It’s great at removing shed hair. I use it when my hair is full of conditioner and it works really well. It gets tons of shed hair out.


I have a Denman and a bamboo brush.   I'm just lazy and don't take the time. 

When I washed over the weekend, I used a bunch of products I don't really like but wanted to get rid of - a Mane Choice hair mask and Jane Carter curls to go gel - and I did a full detangle in sections after I put in my leave in (ETA: Camille Rose honey leave in).  My hair definitely in better condition today.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hi All!

It's still a little surreal that I'm posting in this thread now as I've been relaxed for pretty much all my life; transitioned for 13 mos, big chopped in June and wore my first wash and go ever about a week ago. Literally re-learning my hair all over again and as a product junkie, I thought it was a rabbit hole for relaxed hair products... It's even worse for natural hair products I'm now seeing. I've already purchased 3 different gels and I have so many more on my list that I wanna try, lol. Anywhoo...

I tried Camille Rose Honey leave in, Aunt Jackie's Dont Shrink and DE Curl Enhancing Foam for my first wash n go - I loved the results but I would've liked a bit more definition; I also think I didn't use enough product.

My current wash n go is Adwoa Leave in and Wetline Xtreme Gel - AMAZING definition but it caused serious shrinkage due to the definition.  Wondering what I could use to get definition and elongation?


----------



## GettingKinky

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All!
> 
> It's still a little surreal that I'm posting in this thread now as I've been relaxed for pretty much all my life; transitioned for 13 mos, big chopped in June and wore my first wash and go ever about a week ago. Literally re-learning my hair all over again and as a product junkie, I thought it was a rabbit hole for relaxed hair products... It's even worse for natural hair products I'm now seeing. I've already purchased 3 different gels and I have so many more on my list that I wanna try, lol. Anywhoo...
> 
> I tried Camille Rose Honey leave in, Aunt Jackie's Dont Shrink and DE Curl Enhancing Foam for my first wash n go - I loved the results but I would've liked a bit more definition; I also think I didn't use enough product.
> 
> My current wash n go is Adwoa Leave in and Wetline Xtreme Gel - AMAZING definition but it caused serious shrinkage due to the definition.  Wondering what I could use to get definition and elongation?



Congrats on your big chop!!

Yeah the number of gels/curl creams/foams available is a bit overwhelming. I was on the verge of becoming a product junkie for the first time ever when I started wearing wash n gos. Now I’ve narrowed it down to a few combos I like and I try not to stray.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt when you used KCCC + ICH did you use the KCKT?

I’m so intrigued by this combo. But then I would have to go back to diluting my KCCC which is a little bit of a pain. I had gone back to using it full strength.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt when you used KCCC + ICH did you use the KCKT?
> 
> I’m so intrigued by this combo. But then I would have to go back to diluting my KCCC which is a little bit of a pain. I had gone back to using it full strength.


Nooo, i didn't. I know they say it's supposed to be used together but sometimes I find that even using a small amount of the kckt causes pilling. Maybe I'd have to use a more diluted amount? There's no way I could use KCKT as the styler/base... that doesn't work, I would have to use a lot of the KCC on top. I got a wide mouthed applicator bottle which makes it easy to take a few spoons of KCC to add to the bottle and then add some water.


----------



## naturalagain2

I think I've found my favorite gel. Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls. I've gotten nothing but compliments since using it. I've been using Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk under it. I plan to try some other leave-in's/moisturizers under it to see if I get the same results. Trying to make sure I wash my hair every 5-6 days.

Also, the shingling method has really made my curls look extra good. It takes a long time to do but it's worth the hassle.


----------



## toaster

Wash day!!!

My inner sense wash and go has not lasted. It has more shrinkage after 4 days and 4 workouts than it should. 

My hair dryer finally arrived, so I’ll go back to uncle funky’s and mousse def tonight. 

I think from now on I’ll alternate uncle funky’s and mousse def, or quiet calm curl control, I create hold and mousse def.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?


----------



## toaster

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?


Hi!

I don’t have a refresh method! I sleep in a buff and when I wake up I just shake my hair out and it falls back into place. 

I don’t add any water or products or anything.


----------



## GettingKinky

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?



I have given up on refreshing -  I could never get it to work. If my hair is too frizzy for my liking I put it in a puff or rewash it.


----------



## toaster

Ooh setting under the dryer might be a game changer! I sat under the dryer when I got my hair cut, but then her hands were all in my hair to perfect the cut. 

I sat under tonight for an hour. It’s still damp on the inside and the ends, but it looks good so far.


----------



## faithVA

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?



How long is your hair?

My hair is short so I do refresh. I refresh twist because I'm trying to do my hair once a week since it is so cool. The first refresh is usually day 3. While in the shower I let the mist hit my hair and before I get out. I wet my hands, shake out the excess water and then just squeeze my hair to get some water into it. The second refresh is after I have lost quite a bit of moisture. I bought the UFD revitalizer spray. I spritz a bit of that to add more glycerin in my hair. Then I do the same hand moisturizing thing.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

faithVA said:


> How long is your hair?
> 
> My hair is short so I do refresh. I refresh twist because I'm trying to do my hair once a week since it is so cool. The first refresh is usually day 3. While in the shower I let the mist hit my hair and before I get out. I wet my hands, shake out the excess water and then just squeeze my hair to get some water into it. The second refresh is after I have lost quite a bit of moisture. I bought the UFD revitalizer spray. I spritz a bit of that to add more glycerin in my hair. Then I do the same hand moisturizing thing.



Thank you! It's pretty short currently; I big chopped in June (into a bob, about an inch or 2 below the chin when straight) so it may be about an inch longer since then. It's a short curly fro, and I'd say 4c curl pattern.


----------



## toaster

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thank you! It's pretty short currently; I big chopped in June (into a bob, about an inch or 2 below the chin when straight) so it may be about an inch longer since then. It's a short curly fro, and I'd say 4c curl pattern.


Sounds beautiful!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?



Same as the others. I sleep in mini pineapples and just shake  and fluff the morning. If I turn it into another style like half up/half down or a puff I'll use a moisturizer. Wash day is usually the next day at that point.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The Mane Choice 24k gel might not be good for wash and gos. Not coming out as defined as I liked.

My stylist left the salon she's been in since I've gone to her to be on her own. I immediately booked an appointment and will cancel my other one.


----------



## toaster

I traveled home for a baby shower and will have to quarantine when I get back. Quarantine and my regular life these past 6-7 months are basically the same thing. My job is remote until January. 

Loulou posted a “hydration challenge” and I’m tempted to do it for the week I’m home.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

OhTall1 said:


> I have a Denman and a bamboo brush.   I'm just lazy and don't take the time.
> 
> When I washed over the weekend, I used a bunch of products I don't really like but wanted to get rid of - a Mane Choice hair mask and Jane Carter curls to go gel - and I did a full detangle in sections after I put in my leave in (ETA: Camille Rose honey leave in).  My hair definitely in better condition today.



Cute!!!!  Look's great!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All!
> 
> It's still a little surreal that I'm posting in this thread now as I've been relaxed for pretty much all my life; transitioned for 13 mos, big chopped in June and wore my first wash and go ever about a week ago. Literally re-learning my hair all over again and as a product junkie, I thought it was a rabbit hole for relaxed hair products... It's even worse for natural hair products I'm now seeing. I've already purchased 3 different gels and I have so many more on my list that I wanna try, lol. Anywhoo...
> 
> I tried Camille Rose Honey leave in, Aunt Jackie's Dont Shrink and DE Curl Enhancing Foam for my first wash n go - I loved the results but I would've liked a bit more definition; I also think I didn't use enough product.
> 
> *My current wash n go is Adwoa Leave in and Wetline Xtreme Gel - AMAZING definition but it caused serious shrinkage due to the definition.  Wondering what I could use to get definition and elongation?*



I did something similar.  I used the Adowa leave-in plus a mix of Ecostyler and UFD Curly Magic.  It shrank something fierce, but I pineappled the snot out of my hair that night - the next day defined elongated hair.  If your hair is very short, maybe instead of 1 pineapple to lots of small ones? I also pineapple every night to maintain it.


----------



## faithVA

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thank you! It's pretty short currently; I big chopped in June (into a bob, about an inch or 2 below the chin when straight) so it may be about an inch longer since then. It's a short curly fro, and I'd say 4c curl pattern.



OK. Sounds like our hair is similar. I just sleep on a satin pillow case. At this length, I found no difference sleeping with a buff or a satin cap. It is still smashed in the morning. I don't touch it first thing in the morning. The first day or two after I CCS (cleanse, condition, set), I find that my hair will fluff a bit without my touching it. But once it gets to a point where it doesn't bounce back initially that's when I start adding just a little water as I mentioned before.

Today, my hair needs to really be cleansed again but I'm not ready. So I spritz heavy with a water bottle, then use a plastic cap for 10 minutes or so and then I stretch it to where I want it. 

My hair only lasts about 3 to 4 days but I stretch it to longer. But I notice that as my hair gets a little more length, my style lasts a little longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I traveled home for a baby shower and will have to quarantine when I get back. Quarantine and my regular life these past 6-7 months are basically the same thing. My job is remote until January.
> 
> Loulou posted a “hydration challenge” and I’m tempted to do it for the week I’m home.
> 
> View attachment 463881



I’ve seen her challenge. If I knew for sure I could stay home for 7 days straight I would try it. It’s way simpler than MHM


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve seen her challenge. If I knew for sure I could stay home for 7 days straight I would try it. It’s way simpler than MHM


The only reason I’m undecided is I think I’d go through a ton of conditioner and that Innersense is expensive!

I’ll be home for 14 days anyway.


----------



## toaster

My one month digital salon membership expired!

I feel like I learned a ton in that short amount of time, but there’s always more to learn. 

The only reason I’m hesitant to sign up again is the new push to pair with a stylist. I had an appointment with a stylist made before I ever joined, and will continue to see a stylist on a quarterly basis. 

I’m just worried they will share less information and every answer will be “see a stylist.”


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> Ooh setting under the dryer might be a game changer! I sat under the dryer when I got my hair cut, but then her hands were all in my hair to perfect the cut.
> 
> I sat under tonight for an hour. It’s still damp on the inside and the ends, but it looks good so far.
> 
> View attachment 463761View attachment 463763


looks really elongated and defined.... how did it look once fully dry?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

OhTall1 said:


> I have a Denman and a bamboo brush.   I'm just lazy and don't take the time.
> 
> When I washed over the weekend, I used a bunch of products I don't really like but wanted to get rid of - a Mane Choice hair mask and Jane Carter curls to go gel - and I did a full detangle in sections after I put in my leave in (ETA: Camille Rose honey leave in).  My hair definitely in better condition today.


love the look of your wash and go with the scarf


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, I'm finally back after an unintentionally long hiatus.

I've actually gone back to the basics this time around. 
I'm keeping it as simple as possible while still attempting to maintain a healthy hair regimen.
It's a little experimental, as far as styling product(s) go, but that's about it.


Prior to washing, I used As I Am JBCO Water in the place of regular water in a spray bottle.
I use this now when I'm doing my scalp (spot) treatments.
I followed with iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent Cold-Pressed Oil (blended with the actual Lavender Essential Oil). 
It has a very strong scent!
I do mean proceed with caution!
It's a heavily fragrant Lavender, that leans less-floral than it does straight up perfume-y.
I use this oil to spot treat the areas of extreme density loss, breakage, and other random trouble spots.

I sprayed all-over again with the As I Am JBCO water.
Then, I followed up with the Not Your Mother's Naturals Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant conditioner as my main detangling product.
Split my hair down the middle, used the conditioner to detangle, and tackle the matting at my roots, then braided up the 1st section.
Next, repeated the same steps to finish up the other side of my hair.
Finally, covered both sections with a plastic conditioning cap.

So this is a very time consuming method for me!
I do make sure to do this all, when I can actually afford to do so.

I don't recommend trying to fit this into an already time-restricted/extremely-limited schedule.

I cleansed my hair with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter Co-Wash.
It's perfectly scented for Autumn!
Does have the natural Soap Root cleansing ingredient.
Great slip!
It's tad thick, but a little goes a long way.
I sectioned my hair into six sections, from the original 2 braids on either side of my head.

I've had to do re-do how I do everything!
I no longer use high-slip, heavy products in the shower for detangling my hair.
Honestly I'm amazed that I caught onto the issue in time!
I apparently have more fine strands than the previous estimated amount.
As much I as I don't like light-weight products. I can now understand why some people might gravitate towards such products.
The amount of weight, plus my overly-rough detangling methods, were causing increased breakage!

I've since adjusted the amount of heavier products I use now.

While slowly growing through so much of my hair product stash...
Choosing to use the gels/mousse styling products for the days that:
I'm actually going out,
Possibly out in a vastly different climate, etc.


Afterwards, I used Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner as my dc.
Turns out that wasn't necessary, could've just skipped this tbqh.
I find the Honey's Handmade Co-Wash to be more moisturizing, than the NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner.
Definitely, an interesting change of events.

I'm still on the fence about using hair clips to keep my hair sectioned off, as long as my hair is properly detangled, I can easily just Bantu-Knot off the section.

Anyways...

I skipped the leave-in.

Lately, I've been loving this new, creme-moisturizing styling product.

I re-wet my still sectioned off hair.

Using luke-warm water in a spray bottle.
I re-wet each section prior to applying the Jazz Up My Curlz Grapeseed Buttercream (with Cold-Pressed Grapeseed Oil & Shea Butter).
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

This has great slip!
With a nice cake batter scent.
It's not too strong upon application, lingers a bit, but doesn't stay strong.
It will re-appear when refreshing (even with water). 
It's a thick, creamy consistency.
More of a creamier, whipped-buttery product, than anything else.
However, it's still light & airy.

I've long noticed a long standing problem with my particular hair.  
No matter how thoroughly I've detangled and sectioned off my hair.
By the time I get around to styling it... There's still tangles, extra shed hair, & matting at the roots.
I can't stand it, personally.
But I'm begrudgingly, beginning, to accept this as the nature of my hair.


For references:

Low density, thin hair.
Medium porosity (with a area of low porosity in front/bangs).
S. majority curls, with some O. curls, and a few randomly scattered L. curls.
Majority medium &, more than previously guessed at, fine strands scattered throughout.
Satiny texture,
Afro-textured/Kinky-Curly? <.< (I'm still on the fence about how to truly categorize my multi-textured hair).
3b/3c (with a few random 2c/3a)


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> looks really elongated and defined.... how did it look once fully dry?


I forgot to take pics on Wednesday but here it is today!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> I forgot to take pics on Wednesday but here it is today!
> 
> View attachment 463983View attachment 463985View attachment 463987


wow it made a huge diff with the fin product imo.... Its still really defined and elongated...


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> wow it made a huge diff with the fin product imo.... Its still really defined and elongated...


Yeah! I got really good results with this exact combo and air drying, but sitting under the dryer definitely made a difference in “setting” the hair and giving me extra elongation and shine.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome back @Shadow_Lace I’m sorry to hear about your issues with breakage and tangling.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome back @Shadow_Lace I’m sorry to hear about your issues with breakage and tangling.




Thanks, so much!

But yeah it's an ongoing struggle. I really need to just buckle down, & stick to my own hair/scalp limitations. Comparison doesn't help me at all. I just wish my issues were easier to solve. I can offer help and some useful solutions to others, but it seems much harder for myself? 

Today's a perfect example of just delaying the inevitable. 
I know it'll be worse to put if off, but I'd rather not deal with my hair every day. Or even every other day. 
People who can just wash and wear their hair however they wish long-term, are so lucky! 

I will say I do officially like my day 2 hair! 
& not just with a strong/firm hold gels/jellies, but with actual cremes/creams as well. 
So that's a long-over due accomplishment.

As it's said, "Slow and steady wins the race". 


So how's things been going with you & your hair? 
I hope all's been well.

Sorry I'm still making my way slowly back over here, a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## GettingKinky

Shadow_Lace said:


> Thanks, so much!
> 
> But yeah it's an ongoing struggle. I really need to just buckle down, & stick to my own hair/scalp limitations. Comparison doesn't help me at all. I just wish my issues were easier to solve. I can offer help and some useful solutions to others, but it seems much harder for myself?
> 
> Today's a perfect example of just delaying the inevitable.
> I know it'll be worse to put if off, but I'd rather not deal with my hair every day. Or even every other day.
> People who can just wash and wear their hair however they wish long-term, are so lucky!
> 
> I will say I do officially like my day 2 hair!
> & not just with a strong/firm hold gels/jellies, but with actual cremes/creams as well.
> So that's a long-over due accomplishment.
> 
> As it's said, "Slow and steady wins the race".
> 
> 
> So how's things been going with you & your hair?
> I hope all's been well.
> 
> Sorry I'm still making my way slowly back over here, a lot of catching up to do!




Yay Day 2 hair!!  What are you using to detangle your hair? I really like the Felicia leatherwood brush. It gets our way more shed hair than I used to remove with a wide tooth comb. 

Me and my hair have been doing pretty well. I’m down to 3 combos I use
- kinky curly (leave in + custard)
- KCKT  + ICH
- UFD + ICH

I can get ~4 days before I need to put my hair in a puff due to frizz.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My one month digital salon membership expired!
> 
> I feel like I learned a ton in that short amount of time, but there’s always more to learn.
> 
> The only reason I’m hesitant to sign up again is the new push to pair with a stylist. I had an appointment with a stylist made before I ever joined, and will continue to see a stylist on a quarterly basis.
> 
> I’m just worried they will share less information and every answer will be “see a stylist.”



So far they are still sharing/helping just as much as before. They just stopped doing the weekly live Q&A. My impression has always been that most of the help comes from Cassandra. The As never give answers as helpful or as thorough as hers.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> So far they are still sharing/helping just as much as before. They just stopped doing the weekly live Q&A. My impression has always been that most of the help comes from Cassandra. The As never give answers as helpful or as thorough as hers.



Cool! I’ll probably join again when they release the new videos they’ve been working on. I learned so much from the videos, but didn’t feel the need to rewatch. 

I also bought (with a discount) their book! It’s a great resource with everything in one place, but I don’t think it works very well as a standalone. I’d be very confused if I hadn’t watched all the digital salon videos. Now that I have, everything in the book makes sense/repeats what I learned in the videos.


----------



## naturalagain2

oneastrocurlie said:


> Wishing you faster than normal growth!


Thank you!!


----------



## naturalagain2

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All, I have a question - what method do y'all use to refresh wash n go's?



My hair smashes under my bonnet. I just use a mister spray. Lightly mist. Use a light oil (Mane Choice Heavenly Halo Herbal Serum Mist) just one or two sprays into my hand and scrunch my hair back into shape. The gel cast and oil keeps it from looking frizzy doing this daily. Or on days I have an early morning workout session I let the my shower steam plump it back into place.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, this feels a tad more solid. Always subject to change, tho. 

Newer, more concrete pre-wash/cleanse routine.

I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water all over my hair, concentrating on specific areas for the scalp/problem spot treatment.
Next, I massaged the iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent Oil onto those areas, making sure to be extra gentle.
I sprayed more of the As I Am JBCO Water over those areas as well as the rest of my hair.
I split my hair down the middle, & sectioned off 1 side.

After spraying a bit more of the JBCO Water onto my hair. 
I carefully ran my hands/fingers gently over my strands to remove any looser shed hair. 
& to note some particularly difficult knots/tangles/matting.
I added some regular water to my hair as well.
A few pumps of the Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant conditioner smoothed onto my hair; meanwhile, adding more water as needed.
I used the conditioner as main detangling product.
Repeated adding in more conditioner & water for more slip where necessary...
& Slowly, carefully, but surely removed shed hair, knots/tangles and I gently separated the matted roots.
After feeling more satisfied with the section, I braided three separate sections into 1 braid.
Repeated the same on the other side.
Covered my hair with a plastic conditioning cap.

I try not to leave this on, for too long, due to avoid any possible scalp irritation.
Through trial & error...
I've learned the best way to utilize oils &/or scalp treatments is on wash day.
Specifically, prior to washing/cleansing my hair.

On wards!


I cleansed with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
I wash mainly by pre-detangled sections for now.
For a strengthening treatment, I used Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor.


(On soaking wet hair, section by section) I smoothed on Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In conditioner.

(On re-wet hair, section by section) I raked, then smoothed Nature's Little Secret Strawberry Styling Smoothie onto my hair.

I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Whew, it's seems like a lot.
Tbqh, this is vastly downsized in comparison to my wash days 6-7 years ago.
Now that was some work!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I really should stick to kcnt + kccc and UFD curly magic + mousse for styling. No other combos work as well for moisture and definition. I'm out here playing games trying to use just gel.


----------



## Britt

Vent ahead:

I know botanical gels are healthy for the hair, and I really love UFD, but I am really itching for a more affordable topper that won't dehydrate my hair. I don't even want to ask this in the digital salon b/c I know they are only interested in Innersense gel mostly. I have the smaller bottle of ICH and I can't say that I love it as yet. I can say that I love Trepadora gel and have purchased numerous times. It's just burning me that the topper gel is so pricey. Have any of you tried Giovanni's strong hold gel? I was thinking of trying that also. 

When I sorta voiced my opinion on the cost of the gels it was met with exactly what I expected... you only need a small amount, you're paying for quality, blah blah blah. First off, I need to use a fair amount of gel. A quarter size is not gonna work for me. I go through sections with a pump or two of gel. 

Second, I'm not asking for something on the level of Eco. But geez, could I get a topper that I can get on ground or better yet doesn't cost damn near $70+ for a large bottle? I just wish there were more options that were a bit more affordable. I easily blow through my Trepardora gels. I don't use it just on the canopy when I'm finished, I use it after UFD on my sections.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt I like that idea of KCCC under ICH. KCCC and UFD have very similar ingredients and the KC smells much better.
> 
> I don’t think KC is going out of business I think they are just having supply chain issues.
> 
> How long did it take you to notice dryness with ICH?  So far I haven’t noticed any.


I feel the dryness every time I've used it so far. I've used it about 5 times now? About that. It will look nice and feel good the same day and maybe the next day, but after that my hair has frizzed out faster and feels different than when I use UFD and Trepadora. Now, idk if this is b/c my hair needs more hydration or what. I just haven't found a sweet spot yet with ICH. I LOVED how my hair looked and felt when I used it with KCC underneath.. but a few days later I ended up washing again and using UFD and Trepadora. 

I have two jars of KCCC that I would like to use but now sure. I know I need something heavy on top of it to give my hair more weight. I'll probably just continue to use the KCC along with ICH.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> My one month digital salon membership expired!
> 
> I feel like I learned a ton in that short amount of time, but there’s always more to learn.
> 
> The only reason I’m hesitant to sign up again is the new push to pair with a stylist. I had an appointment with a stylist made before I ever joined, and will continue to see a stylist on a quarterly basis.
> 
> I’m just worried they will share less information and every answer will be “see a stylist.”




Agreed... 
I don't know how long I will keep my membership.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Vent ahead:
> 
> I know botanical gels are healthy for the hair, and I really love UFD, but I am really itching for a more affordable topper that won't dehydrate my hair. I don't even want to ask this in the digital salon b/c I know they are only interested in Innersense gel mostly. I have the smaller bottle of ICH and I can't say that I love it as yet. I can say that I love Trepadora gel and have purchased numerous times. It's just burning me that the topper gel is so pricey. Have any of you tried Giovanni's strong hold gel? I was thinking of trying that also.
> 
> When I sorta voiced my opinion on the cost of the gels it was met with exactly what I expected... you only need a small amount, you're paying for quality, blah blah blah. First off, I need to use a fair amount of gel. A quarter size is not gonna work for me. I go through sections with a pump or two of gel.
> 
> Second, I'm not asking for something on the level of Eco. But geez, could I get a topper that I can get on ground or better yet doesn't cost damn near $70+ for a large bottle? I just wish there were more options that were a bit more affordable. I easily blow through my Trepardora gels. I don't use it just on the canopy when I'm finished, I use it after UFD on my sections.



Have you tried mousse or foam as a topper? I love the Doux mousse on top of UFD and when I got my hair done my stylist used Sebastian Twisted Curl Foam on my hair and I got very similar results. Each bottle is around $12-$14 and I think my bottle of mousse will last me... 8 weeks of twice weekly wash and go’s?


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> So far they are still sharing/helping just as much as before. They just stopped doing the weekly live Q&A. My impression has always been that most of the help comes from Cassandra. The As never give answers as helpful or as thorough as hers.


AGREED! 
I thought about joining the DS for so long b/c I gleaned so much insight from their information. I guess my expectations were too high when I joined the DS.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Have you tried mousse or foam as a topper? I love the Doux mousse on top of UFD and when I got my hair done my stylist used Sebastian Twisted Curl Foam on my hair and I got very similar results. Each bottle is around $12-$14 and I think my bottle of mousse will last me... 8 weeks of twice weekly wash and go’s?


I think I need a heavier foam on top of UFD. That's what I was thinking about also, a foam as a topper. But I'm thinking I need something heavier on top of my base. I don't mind paying for UFD at all. I do have TGIN foam and I tried some over a small section of UFD but I could tell it wasn't gonna be heavy enough, it's a light airy foam. I could try the Doux or the Sebastian foam. Is the Sebastian a heavy/concentrated foam?


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> I think I need a heavier foam on top of UFD. That's what I was thinking about also, a foam as a topper. But I'm thinking I need something heavier on top of my base. I don't mind paying for UFD at all. I do have TGIN foam and I tried some over a small section of UFD but I could tell it wasn't gonna be heavy enough, it's a light airy foam. I could try the Doux or the Sebastian foam. Is the Sebastian a heavy/concentrated foam?


I have never used the Sebastian foam on myself so I can’t say if it’s heavy or concentrated. My hair was definitely heavy feeling and super defined after it was used on top of UFD. 

When I use mousse def I section my hair into three big sections. Apply 12 pumps of UFD. Add more water. Apply 3 more pumps of UFD. Add more water. Then I apply 1.5 pumps of mousse def on each of six sections, within that 1/3 section of my hair. So I use... 27 pumps of mousse on top of 45 pumps of UFD for my entire head. I think the mousse really helps my hair with definition and hold. 

I’ve never tried ICH on top of UFD so I can’t say if it’s an entirely different result.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> Vent ahead:
> 
> I know botanical gels are healthy for the hair, and I really love UFD, but I am really itching for a more affordable topper that won't dehydrate my hair. I don't even want to ask this in the digital salon b/c I know they are only interested in Innersense gel mostly. I have the smaller bottle of ICH and I can't say that I love it as yet. I can say that I love Trepadora gel and have purchased numerous times. It's just burning me that the topper gel is so pricey. Have any of you tried Giovanni's strong hold gel? I was thinking of trying that also.
> 
> When I sorta voiced my opinion on the cost of the gels it was met with exactly what I expected... you only need a small amount, you're paying for quality, blah blah blah. First off, I need to use a fair amount of gel. A quarter size is not gonna work for me. I go through sections with a pump or two of gel.
> 
> Second, I'm not asking for something on the level of Eco. But geez, could I get a topper that I can get on ground or better yet doesn't cost damn near $70+ for a large bottle? I just wish there were more options that were a bit more affordable. I easily blow through my Trepardora gels. I don't use it just on the canopy when I'm finished, I use it after UFD on my sections.



They used to stress that the products they recommend are high quality so you don’t need to use a lot. But lately they have been telling people to make sure you use enough. I feel like I use just as much Innersense conditioner as I used SM conditioner. And I use a LOT of styling product.   Aeleise was always the one saying you don’t need that much product, but I don’t think that’s true at all.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I have never used the Sebastian foam on myself so I can’t say if it’s heavy or concentrated. My hair was definitely heavy feeling and super defined after it was used on top of UFD.
> 
> When I use mousse def I section my hair into three big sections. Apply 12 pumps of UFD. Add more water. Apply 3 more pumps of UFD. Add more water. Then I apply 1.5 pumps of mousse def on each of six sections, within that 1/3 section of my hair. So I use... 27 pumps of mousse on top of 45 pumps of UFD for my entire head. I think the mousse really helps my hair with definition and hold.
> 
> I’ve never tried ICH on top of UFD so I can’t say if it’s an entirely different result.


thank you for this breakdown 
I love how your wash and go's look.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> They used to stress that the products they recommend are high quality so you don’t need to use a lot. But lately they have been telling people to make sure you use enough. I feel like I use just as much Innersense conditioner as I used SM conditioner. And I use a LOT of styling product.   Aeleise was always the one saying you don’t need that much product, but I don’t think that’s true at all.


Agreed, agreed... 
I still need enough gel for coverage and my hair is on the shorter side.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Vent ahead:
> 
> I know botanical gels are healthy for the hair, and I really love UFD, but I am really itching for a more affordable topper that won't dehydrate my hair. I don't even want to ask this in the digital salon b/c I know they are only interested in Innersense gel mostly. I have the smaller bottle of ICH and I can't say that I love it as yet. I can say that I love Trepadora gel and have purchased numerous times. It's just burning me that the topper gel is so pricey. Have any of you tried Giovanni's strong hold gel? I was thinking of trying that also.
> 
> When I sorta voiced my opinion on the cost of the gels it was met with exactly what I expected... you only need a small amount, you're paying for quality, blah blah blah. First off, I need to use a fair amount of gel. A quarter size is not gonna work for me. I go through sections with a pump or two of gel.
> 
> Second, I'm not asking for something on the level of Eco. But geez, could I get a topper that I can get on ground or better yet doesn't cost damn near $70+ for a large bottle? I just wish there were more options that were a bit more affordable. I easily blow through my Trepardora gels. I don't use it just on the canopy when I'm finished, I use it after UFD on my sections.


You can try TGINs gel as a topper. It isn't very expensive and is worth a try. You can always return it to Sally's if it doesn't work out. It has been a bit hard to find because it seemed to be popular for a while. But you may be able to find it now.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> I feel the dryness every time I've used it so far. I've used it about 5 times now? About that. It will look nice and feel good the same day and maybe the next day, but after that my hair has frizzed out faster and feels different than when I use UFD and Trepadora. Now, idk if this is b/c my hair needs more hydration or what. I just haven't found a sweet spot yet with ICH. I LOVED how my hair looked and felt when I used it with KCC underneath.. but a few days later I ended up washing again and using UFD and Trepadora.
> 
> I have two jars of KCCC that I would like to use but now sure. I know I need something heavy on top of it to give my hair more weight. I'll probably just continue to use the KCC along with ICH.


When I first started rehydrating my hair the ICH didn't work for me. I didn't use it for 2 months while I reset my hair every 2 days. But after I let my hair rehydrate it worked better. So it definitely needs more hydration to hold the hair.


----------



## toaster

It’s a simple concept, but hydrating your hair with water really blew my mind. Now I sit under the water for so long before I even shampoo. Even longer before I add conditioner. And my hair is so wet it’s practically straight before I apply my gel. The idea of using a mousse on my hair was laughable before. I thought I needed super heavy products to weigh my hair down to get curl definition. 

I do acknowledge that it helps that my hair started at a long length and in good health. I straighten my hair MAYBE once a year and I’ve been on and off this forum since 2008. There are all kinds of wonderful routines. This one appears to be working for me right now. 

Here is a picture of my first wash and go on September 3, pre-haircut and digital salon. And another picture of my day 3 hair, today.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It’s a simple concept, but hydrating your hair with water really blew my mind. Now I sit under the water for so long before I even shampoo. Even longer before I add conditioner. And my hair is so wet it’s practically straight before I apply my gel. The idea of using a mousse on my hair was laughable before. I thought I needed super heavy products to weigh my hair down to get curl definition.
> 
> I do acknowledge that it helps that my hair started at a long length and in good health. I straighten my hair MAYBE once a year and I’ve been on and off this forum since 2008. There are all kinds of wonderful routines. This one appears to be working for me right now.
> 
> Here is a picture of my first wash and go on September 3, pre-haircut and digital salon. And another picture of my day 3 hair, today.
> 
> View attachment 464123View attachment 464125



That’s a HUGE difference.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> That’s a HUGE difference.


I know! Different technique, getting my hair cut, using smaller sections, and using a gel all really helped!

But I can’t help and think wow! I got a lot of hair cut off! I’m still going to make an appointment in January, but I do hope my hair grows and hangs down more as time goes on.


----------



## Kiaray8

I used S curl activator & Ecoslay Jello shot for my WnG this week and I love it. Hair always has a slight crunch in the morning which I don’t mind but throughout the day especially if there is any moisture when I am my hair is really soft throughout the day and just hangs nicely. I tried the s curl before for a twist out which didn’t look good at all & I think it needs a hard gel to follow for my frizz.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair doesn’t look a lot shorter.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Same pre-wash routine as the previous post. Except I made smaller & smaller sections, to really make sure I got the worst matting areas at my roots.

I cleansed with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter Co-Wash. Next I used Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my protein treatment.

I skipped using a leave-in conditioner.

(On re-wet hair) I smoothed on Honey's Handmade Pumpkin Spice & Toffee Curl Nog Custard onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

I'm making myself more accustomed to using cremes/custards &/or leave-in creme styling products. Only because I'd rather just use the gel/jellies when I'm out somewhere for quite some time.


As far as the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask...
It's a good protein treatment!
Won't replace my Holy Grail from Emergencia, tho.
I just know now I can use this instead, & reserve that one for actual emergencies, lol.

Has slip, but it's very thick, easy to distribute throughout my hair.
Kinda old school hair product scent... It's pleasant, and slightly sweet.
Doesn't linger much past rinsing it out.


The Honey's Handmade Pumpkin Spice & Toffee Curl Nog Custard.

Can be used as a leave-in.
Actually that may be it's primary use?

Yeah, so I used this as my only moisturizing styling product.
So far, what I've noticed with both of these Honey's Handmade products.
They're very fragrant!
So if you're sensitive to fragrances, these won't be for you, sorry.


With the HH Curl Custard,
The scent is Pumpkin Spice & Toffee.
However, it really reminds me of a Pumpkin Spice Latte too!

Plenty of slip!
The consistency is more like flaxseed gel based cream, still creamy but can also be very messy.
Easy application on my hair.
I wasn't really checking for hold, so if I notice anything significant I'll try to post it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace that pumpkin spice toffee custard sounds yummy!  I love products that smell good, but I’m trying hard not to buy anything new and just stick to what I have.


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> When I first started rehydrating my hair the ICH didn't work for me. I didn't use it for 2 months while I reset my hair every 2 days. But after I let my hair rehydrate it worked better. So it definitely needs more hydration to hold the hair.


Thank you! I’m thinking that. I’ll try it again, def gonna finish it.


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace all of your products sound delicious!


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I tried a one product wash n go with mousse def and air drying. So far I love it, and even if it only lasts a few days, it was so quick and easy that I’d be willing to redo it every other day.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Today I tried a one product wash n go with mousse def and air drying. So far I love it, and even if it only lasts a few days, it was so quick and easy that I’d be willing to redo it every other day.


Can’t wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Can’t wait to hear how it turns out!



I love it, but I don’t think it’s going to survive me sleeping on it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I love it, but I don’t think it’s going to survive me sleeping on it.


Oh no! Let us know if it surprises you!

At my hair appointment Mona said I could use only the Doux mousse for my wash and go’s, since I’m only trying to get 3-4 days out of each wash. But she did mention for my hair type I’d still need to set under the dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Oh no! Let us know if it surprises you!
> 
> At my hair appointment Mona said I could use only the Doux mousse for my wash and go’s, since I’m only trying to get 3-4 days out of each wash. But she did mention for my hair type I’d still need to set under the dryer.



Day 2 has major volume. It looks fine, but it’s bigger than I’m comfortable wearing to work. Maybe next time I’ll diffuse it and see if it can last a bit longer.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> It’s a simple concept, but hydrating your hair with water really blew my mind. Now I sit under the water for so long before I even shampoo. Even longer before I add conditioner. And my hair is so wet it’s practically straight before I apply my gel. The idea of using a mousse on my hair was laughable before. I thought I needed super heavy products to weigh my hair down to get curl definition.
> 
> I do acknowledge that it helps that my hair started at a long length and in good health. I straighten my hair MAYBE once a year and I’ve been on and off this forum since 2008. There are all kinds of wonderful routines. This one appears to be working for me right now.
> 
> Here is a picture of my first wash and go on September 3, pre-haircut and digital salon. And another picture of my day 3 hair, today.
> 
> View attachment 464123View attachment 464125




This is an amazing before and after in a short period of time. 
Your posts reminds me of a something Loulou posted on IG that had me cracking up when she showed the client under the water for 2 seconds and then the stylist proceeds to shampoo  I was like b/c that's exactly how my stylist washes my hair.


----------



## Britt

I love Kelly from Insecure's wash and go's. Every time I'd watch her character I'd admire her hair. On her IG people are always in the comments commenting and asking about her products and she never answers lol. I saw one old old post where she just replied "Miss Jessies". I want the regimen lol !


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> This is an amazing before and after in a short period of time.
> Your posts reminds me of a something Loulou posted on IG that had me cracking up when she showed the client under the water for 2 seconds and then the stylist proceeds to shampoo  I was like b/c that's exactly how my stylist washes my hair.


I love Loulou’s posts! That one had me dying laughing. But that’s how I was washing my hair! In fact I would squeeze my to remove water before applying conditioner. Whoops.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I love Loulou’s posts! That one had me dying laughing. But that’s how I was washing my hair! In fact I would squeeze my to remove water before applying conditioner. Whoops.


I started following her after seeing her mentioned her. She's funny. After seeing that I've been leaving my hair in the water more when I wash.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Today I tried a one product wash n go with mousse def and air drying. So far I love it, and even if it only lasts a few days, it was so quick and easy that I’d be willing to redo it every other day.



I did this yesterday, using the DE mousse and I'm surprised how well my hair turned out this morning. I think using KCNT as my leave in helped a lot. I've tried this in the past and it wasn't as defined as I like.


----------



## Britt

Do you guys still deep condition? If so, how often and what do you use? 
I've been using the Boost conditioner a lot and Mielle Organics mint dc here and there. I like that one.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> Do you guys still deep condition? If so, how often and what do you use?
> I've been using the Boost conditioner a lot and Mielle Organics mint dc here and there. I like that one.



At least weekly for me. I made one of those heating caps that you can put in the microwave. Super convenient. Right now I'm trying to use up my stash so I'm using whatever is almost empty lately lol. But my favs currently are Briogeo Don't Despair and Eden Bodyworks Split End Repair Mask.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Do you guys still deep condition? If so, how often and what do you use?
> I've been using the Boost conditioner a lot and Mielle Organics mint dc here and there. I like that one.


I don’t! And I think I should. I don’t think I could do it weekly, but maybe once a month?


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did this yesterday, using the DE mousse and I'm surprised how well my hair turned out this morning. I think using KCNT as my leave in helped a lot. I've tried this in the past and it wasn't as defined as I like.


Maybe on Sunday I’ll try with quiet calm curl control as a leave in, and mousse def as a styler. 

I’m pretty certain my favorite combo is uncle funky’s and mousse def, but I want to use up the other styling products I bought.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Still fine tuning my pre-wash routine.
Using the same products as last time.
I decided to kinda cheat and just go right into 3 sections for the side of my hair that I was detangling at the time.
As I was sectioning off my hair, I put the remaining hair into a Bantu Knot. 
Upon finishing a section I twisted (once) or braided it, then put the detangled section into a smaller Bantu Knot.
Repeated the steps on the other side.
Covered my sectioned off detangled hair with a plastic conditioning cap.

I cleansed my hair with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
Next, I used Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my light protein treatment.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed on OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On damp hair, more wet by lukewarm water on low porosity area) I smoothed The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil) onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair,



I know I was supposed to be sticking to creme/cream styling products...
But I missed my curl definition!
I know bad me!
I still have a lot of work to do in the self-discipline arena!


So to re-cap:

Honey's Handmade Pumpkin Spice & Toffee Curl Nog Custard....
Very moisturizing! 
Non-existent to light hold... I guess...
I could get similar results from just using oil as a sealant on freshly washed hair, so...
The label did have it as a leave-in conditioner.

I will say after 2 days, w/out refreshing in between, it flakes.
User error because I was heavy-handed using the HH Curl Custard.
Definitely a light-hand use product!



On wards!

The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil)

Passed the slightly wet mix test.

2nd time using it.

I like it better with a moisturizing leave-in underneath it.

The 1st time, I was tripping!
No leave-in, on not even throughly detangled, more dry than damp hair, too?! 
Idek why y'all...


I will say she did that!
I think I've found my new Black-Owned replacement for the cheaper strong/firm hold gels (Eco-Style & Xtreme gel).

No:
Protein, 
Aloe Vera,
Coconut Oil!
Shea Butter

Does contain Glycerin as the 2nd ingredient.

However it does contain anti-humidity ingredients as well.

If you have hair that easily retains moisture, maybe then you can skip a leave-in conditioner.
Otherwise, I wouldn't suggest it.

I didn't purchase her Leave-In or Styling Creme because of the Coconut Oil. 
You know my skin is still Anti-Coconut Oil (at least in it's purest form). 


Consistency is of a slightly, loose version of the Xtreme clear gel.
Scent is fruity... but I can't quite place it at this time.
It's pleasant, without being overpowering, as I can still smell my leave-in, too.

I do remember the extremely strong hold from the 1st application.
I will come back later with more info on the hold of the gel w/ a leave-in.


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace you make that shine gel sound delicious!


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did this yesterday, using the DE mousse and I'm surprised how well my hair turned out this morning. I think using KCNT as my leave in helped a lot. I've tried this in the past and it wasn't as defined as I like.



you used the KCKT under the mousse? I only used mousse. Maybe next time I’ll add the KCKT because my hair feels dry/crunchy on day 2-3 with just mousse.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> you used the KCKT under the mousse? I only used mousse. Maybe next time I’ll add the KCKT because my hair feels dry/crunchy on day 2-3 with just mousse.



Yes and no? I always apply my leave in to soaking wet hair and then add a trickle more water to help it spread . I just decided to use KCKT as my leave in this wash.

I say yes because I technically always have something under my styler. And I say no because I didn't use the KCKT as a styler, it was just my leave in. Hope that makes an ounce of sense lol.

I think the KCKT being so moisturizing for me it works nice under a not as moisturizing mousse.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I don’t! And I think I should. I don’t think I could do it weekly, but maybe once a month?


Do you wash and condition in the shower? which conditioner do you use? 
I usually will let the conditioner sit on my head while I do things and then rinse out.


----------



## Britt

@Shadow_Lace that gel sounds good!


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Do you wash and condition in the shower? which conditioner do you use?
> I usually will let the conditioner sit on my head while I do things and then rinse out.


Yep I wash and condition in the shower. I leave the conditioner in while I wash my body before rinsing and styling. 

I usually use Innersense hydrating hair bath or Briogeo curl conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yes and no? I always apply my leave in to soaking wet hair and then add a trickle more water to help it spread . I just decided to use KCKT as my leave in this wash.
> 
> I say yes because I technically always have something under my styler. And I say no because I didn't use the KCKT as a styler, it was just my leave in. Hope that makes an ounce of sense lol.
> 
> I think the KCKT being so moisturizing for me it works nice under a not as moisturizing mousse.



that makes perfect sense  
I really like KCKT next time I try foam only I’ll use KCKT first. I also apply it when my hair is soaking wet, but I use a generous amount.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yep I wash and condition in the shower. I leave the conditioner in while I wash my body before rinsing and styling.
> 
> I usually use Innersense hydrating hair bath or Briogeo curl conditioner.



Whats the Briogeo curl conditioner?  I really don’t need any more conditioner, but I like to support them since they’re black owned.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Whats the Briogeo curl conditioner?  I really don’t need any more conditioner, but I like to support them since they’re black owned.


Curl charisma rice amino and avocado conditioner!

I like it! I prefer the Innersense hydrating conditioner, but I want to use it up before I buy the Innersense conditioner in the bigger bottle.


----------



## faithVA

You ladies are busy. I swear I was just in here, but here I am a page behind


----------



## faithVA

I'm so lazy with my hair. I don't foresee being over this laziness until the spring  I'm doing CCS once a week and I'm doing all kinds of craziness to stretch my hair until the next cleanse. Since I'm not leaving the house it usually looks crazy. But now I just leave the house looking crazy and don't care a whole bunch. My SO doesn't even say anything to me because I think he is probably overwhelmed by the craziness 

I clarified and then cleansed with the Elucence Brand. I conditioned. Then used UFD in the shower and later added 3 pumps of ICH. I let it air dry as long as I could. I think my hair last longer when I air dry as much as possible. But since I knew it wouldn't dry by bedtime, I diffused on the cool setting on high. 

I took a picture, but my hair looks the same as it did in July. Nothing new to see. It's growing but it is starting to pack down. My stylist said I have a lot of hair and now with it growing in, I think I see what she means. My hair just looks like a mass of coils on top of each other. 

Once my hair grows out I think I see a 2 strand twist in my future


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm so lazy with my hair. I don't foresee being over this laziness until the spring  I'm doing CCS once a week and I'm doing all kinds of craziness to stretch my hair until the next cleanse. Since I'm not leaving the house it usually looks crazy. But now I just leave the house looking crazy and don't care a whole bunch. My SO doesn't even say anything to me because I think he is probably overwhelmed by the craziness
> 
> I clarified and then cleansed with the Elucence Brand. I conditioned. Then used UFD in the shower and later added 3 pumps of ICH. I let it air dry as long as I could. I think my hair last longer when I air dry as much as possible. But since I knew it wouldn't dry by bedtime, I diffused on the cool setting on high.
> 
> I took a picture, but my hair looks the same as it did in July. Nothing new to see. It's growing but it is starting to pack down. My stylist said I have a lot of hair and now with it growing in, I think I see what she means. My hair just looks like a mass of coils on top of each other.
> 
> Once my hair grows out I think I see a 2 strand twist in my future


Ooh your hair sounds lovely! A mass of coils is something a lot of people would love!

I also look crazy all the time and my husband just shrugs. My buff (or as he says, my hair sock) is on pretty much 24/7 because I don’t leave the house and can’t figure out why I should have my hair out. 

The most involved my hair routine has ever been was when I roller set my hair weekly. That took forever! But once it was done, I didn’t have to touch my hair for a week. 

Doing CCS and sitting under the hair dryer feels similar to me. It takes me a little over an hour in the shower, one hour under the dryer, and do nothing to my hair for 3-4 days before I do it again.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Ooh your hair sounds lovely! A mass of coils is something a lot of people would love!
> 
> I also look crazy all the time and my husband just shrugs. My buff (or as he says, my hair sock) is on pretty much 24/7 because I don’t leave the house and can’t figure out why I should have my hair out.
> 
> The most involved my hair routine has ever been was when I roller set my hair weekly. That took forever! But once it was done, I didn’t have to touch my hair for a week.
> 
> Doing CCS and sitting under the hair dryer feels similar to me. It takes me a little over an hour in the shower, one hour under the dryer, and do nothing to my hair for 3-4 days before I do it again.


You know how long I've been on here. When I started I was OK doing my hair all weekend. Then I was doing my hair in 4 or 5 hours. Now spending more than 30 minutes seems unbearable   And that is in a 7 day period. I would have never thought this day would come.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> You know how long I've been on here. When I started I was OK doing my hair all weekend. Then I was doing my hair in 4 or 5 hours. Now spending more than 30 minutes seems unbearable   And that is in a 7 day period. I would have never thought this day would come.


It’s a game changer for sure! Maybe in a few months I’ll be more inclined to spend more time on my hair, but not now.


----------



## toaster

Results of yesterday’s wash and go. I used quiet calm curl control as a leave in and mousse def on top. I’m excited to see how this holds up. 

It looks really similar to my uncle funky’s daughter and mousse def results. I always thought it was the gel giving me the hold and definition, but maybe it’s the mousse?

The real test will probably be humidity and weather conditions. I barely go outside now so I have no idea how my hair reacts to the weather.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Why do I do this to myself?!
I'm legit playing myself every single time!
I tried to go a long (for me) time without doing anything to my hair.
Granted I also wasn't feeling well, but that's beside the point!
I even managed to keep my Satin Bonnet from CurlDaze on for the majority of this period.
Go me! 
 'cause I wasn't protecting my hair before falling asleep for the longest. 

Anywho...

This matting at my roots was the reality check!

Majority same-ish Pre-Wash routine, used the Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips conditioner as my detangling, slip agent.

With my hair still sectioned off...
I used Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea, as my shedding reduction scalp treatment and overall cleanser.
Next up, the Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment as my heavy-duty protein treatment.

Section by section, I unraveled the braids or twists to remove any sheds/matting/tangles, prior to the leave-in.
(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On damp-to-wet hair) I smoothed Urban Hydration Honey Laid & Slayed Pro Gel, onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.

Whew! Despite how (entirely too long) this all took. 
I literally finished before noon!
Heh, I thought it around 2-3pm, before I checked the time.


----------



## naturalagain2

I've gotten a lot of compliments on my wash and go as of late. Makes me feel good and want to stick with this style. I used to hate how my hair looked. Trying to embrace my small coils/massive shrinkage and slowly I am. I washed my hair on Friday and decided to do a clay treatment (which I haven't done in a LONG time). Talk about hang time! I think I will keep this in my regimen to do 2 - 3 times a month and use along with the products that I get from my hairdresser. I usually make my own but decided to buy Naturalicious products and try it. I love it and you don't have to use much. 

I washed with the Moroccan Rhassoul 5in1 Clay Treatment. Made sure I rinsed my hair with warm water for a minute or two before using. Then washed my hair in sections. Rinsed and did a ACV rinse. My hair was so soft and lush feeling afterwards. Then I reapplied the Clay treatment in sections and added Naturalicious Divine Shine Moisture Lock & Frizz Fighter Oil (I had warmed the bottle up in a cup of hot water while I washed my hair) on top. Then sat under the dryer for a deep condition/hot oil treatment for 30 mins. Talk about hair smooth as butter!! I rinsed it out with warm water then my final rinse was cold water. I used Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter as a leave-in and then used Aunt Jessie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly. 

This time I was too lazy to shingle so I just smoothed and raked. My hair came out very well with this method too! I will add this technique when I'm not in the mood to shingle. My wash and go's are the best they've ever looked.


----------



## toaster

My leave in and mousse wash and go still looks great. I’m on day 3 and post 2 workouts. 

Tomorrow is my scheduled wash day. 

I don’t see a clear difference between leave in and mousse and uncle funky’s and mousse. I sat under the dryer for 15 minutes less with leave in and mousse, so that’s a positive. 

Time in the shower was almost exactly the same, so it’s not necessarily faster. 

It might be cheaper? I have to compare the price of quiet calm and uncle funky’s. Mousse def is very affordable, but I used... 48 pumps of mousse versus 27 pumps when I use gel. 

I definitely think for traveling, just bringing a leave in and mousse would be easier than bringing gel?

I’m not sure. I have a TON of uncle funky’s since I bought the liter size pump bottle.

Editing to add pics of my hair on Day 4. About to hop in the shower and wash. This hair has survived being rained on during a quick walk and 3 workouts. 

Going to use the leave in and mousse again right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster did you say that you used 40 pumps of foam for your wash n go?  I tried another foam only wash n go today so I decided to count. I only used 16. Maybe I’m not using nearly enough.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster did you say that you used 40 pumps of foam for your wash n go?  I tried another foam only wash n go today so I decided to count. I only used 16. Maybe I’m not using nearly enough.


I swear I’m overusing product. Whenever I look at the doux’s Instagram their clients hair is white with mousse, and even though I use a ton I never have enough to make my hair white.

In my usual three sections I applied two dollops of quiet calm to each section. Then I divide each section into six and rake 2 pumps of mousse through each smaller section. So that’s 12 pumps. And then I take 4 pumps in my hand and rake through the entire section for a total of 16 pumps.

Over the three sections that’s 48 pumps.

On Sunday I’ll try it without quiet calm underneath. My plan will be to rake 6 pumps through a section. Do my usual 12 pumps in the six smaller sections. And then see if I need more.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I swear I’m overusing product. Whenever I look at the doux’s Instagram their clients hair is white with mousse, and even though I use a ton I never have enough to make my hair white.
> 
> In my usual three sections I applied two dollops of quiet calm to each section. Then I divide each section into six and rake 2 pumps of mousse through each smaller section. So that’s 12 pumps. And then I take 4 pumps in my hand and rake through the entire section for a total of 16 pumps.
> 
> Over the three sections that’s 48 pumps.
> 
> On Sunday I’ll try it without quiet calm underneath. My plan will be to rake 6 pumps through a section. Do my usual 12 pumps in the six smaller sections. And then see if I need more.



I started with my hair in four sections. I do one pump to cover the lower half of the section. One pump to cover the midlength and then a 3rd pump for the roots. Then I rake it through. So that ends up being 12 pumps. Then I go through my hair one more time and rake it well and add more if I find spots I missed. My hair was definitely white and foamy. But my set only lasts 2 days. Maybe it would last longer if I used more.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I started with my hair in four sections. I do one pump to cover the lower half of the section. One pump to cover the midlength and then a 3rd pump for the roots. Then I rake it through. So that ends up being 12 pumps. Then I go through my hair one more time and rake it well and add more if I find spots I missed. My hair was definitely white and foamy. But my set only lasts 2 days. Maybe it would last longer if I used more.



Oh maybe I should try using less!

I am absolutely loving the results over the quiet calm. Innersense calls quiet calm a styling cream but it doesn’t have much hold, if any.

I was going to try mousse only on my next wash, but I think I’ll stick with this combo until I run out of quiet calm, and then I’ll try mousse only.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Oh maybe I should try using less!
> 
> I am absolutely loving the results over the quiet calm. Innersense calls quiet calm a styling cream but it doesn’t have much hold, if any.
> 
> I was going to try mousse only on my next wash, but I think I’ll stick with this combo until I run out of quiet calm, and then I’ll try mousse only.


 
I don’t have the quiet calm. I was going to use KCKT underneath, but I decided to stick with one product especially since I’m planning to wash again on Saturday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Usual Pre-Wash routine, same products as the last post.

I washed my hair with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea. Next, I used Miche Strengthen Protein/Moisture Balancing Deep Conditioner as my balancing dc.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Creme, then re-sectioned my hair.
(On initially damp but added water to re-wet) I smoothed Dippity~Do Girls with Curls Gelee, onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair for a wash n go.


Passed the wet mix test (long ago)
However these 2 products don't mesh at all for the dry mix test.

The Dippity~Do Girls with Curls Gelee is marketed as a light hold gel.

I'd say the hold is more of a the light-medium level.

The consistency reminds me of the old Eco-Style Curls & Waves gel.
It's very much a gel, but dissolves quickly upon contact with my hair.
If that makes any sense?

The scent is mostly fresh, with a hint of a Red Apple scent.
If you've ever smelled the Country Apple scent from B&BW?
Then it's reminiscent of that one.

Does contain:
Aloe Vera
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein


No:
Coconut Oil
Or any butters

While the directions are for use on towel-dried &/or damp hair....

I find with this particular leave-in (the OGX Pracaxi Oil).
That there's less risk of curdling, when applied on wetter hair.

I'm still looking for the right balance of gels/gelees/jelly hair styling products, vs. cremes/leave-in cremes etc.

I'm come back later with more on the hold.

ETA: 
My bad y'all! 
The Dippity~Do Gelee doesn't contain any Glycerin! 
Sorry about that!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace OMG I haven’t thought about Dippity Do since the 80s. I didn’t know they were still around.


----------



## faithVA

@toaster , @GettingKinky (OMG)

40 pumps and 48 pumps and 27 pumps (OMG)  That is a lot of product. I can see why people try to find different products. But I guess that is what length will get you.

I tried using just the Doux. Foam makes my hair straight  I don't have a coil left in my head when I use it. I used it this morning and just put on a microfiber wrap to keep it tucked away. But it is great when I want to bun. 

It is amazing how different hair is.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> @toaster , @GettingKinky (OMG)
> 
> 40 pumps and 48 pumps and 27 pumps (OMG)  That is a lot of product. I can see why people try to find different products. But I guess that is what length will get you.
> 
> I tried using just the Doux. Foam makes my hair straight  I don't have a coil left in my head when I use it. I used it this morning and just put on a microfiber wrap to keep it tucked away. But it is great when I want to bun.
> 
> It is amazing how different hair is.



Interesting that foam doesn’t define your curls. I’m in love with foam, if only the result would last 4 days. I’m on day 2 right now so that’s one day longer than the last time I tried. I think diffusing a little helped.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting that foam doesn’t define your curls. I’m in love with foam, if only the result would last 4 days. I’m on day 2 right now so that’s one day longer than the last time I tried. I think diffusing a little helped.


I think its too much hold which is weird. Maybe when it gets longer. I do love using the foam. It makes everything easier.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> @toaster , @GettingKinky (OMG)
> 
> 40 pumps and 48 pumps and 27 pumps (OMG)  That is a lot of product. I can see why people try to find different products. But I guess that is what length will get you.
> 
> I tried using just the Doux. Foam makes my hair straight  I don't have a coil left in my head when I use it. I used it this morning and just put on a microfiber wrap to keep it tucked away. But it is great when I want to bun.
> 
> It is amazing how different hair is.


You know I don’t know what I’m doing!!

All I can go off of is what happened when I got my hair done by my stylist and he used a LOT of product. So I’m going to keep pumping it out lol.

I’ve hyped myself up to try mousse only on Sunday. 

It made your hair straight?? Wow. I’ve seen the creator use it as a blow dry cream for her blow outs. She also used it on someone’s wash and go... but she blow dried their hair first and then applied the product. Said it gave the client less shrinkage.

What a strange product.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

GettingKinky said:


> @Shadow_Lace OMG I haven’t thought about Dippity Do since the 80s. I didn’t know they were still around.



I originally saw this gel pop up in random Ross/TJ Maxx/Marshall's type stores.
That was like over a decade ago...
I only really decided to try it out, after a few of my fav, Youtubers started preferring it as a styling product.

I like not only the price for the size....
But also it containing 2 ingredients (that I rarely can find) in a gel product together: 
Aloe Vera & Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Stylist used Innersense hair bath, conditioner, and whipped texturizer for my appointment.


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous @oneastrocurlie !!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie 
Your hair looks awesome!  I have the whipped texturized but I haven’t tried it by itself. I used it as a topper a couple of times, but I never went back to it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Gorgeous @oneastrocurlie !!!





GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie
> Your hair looks awesome!  I have the whipped texturized but I haven’t tried it by itself. I used it as a topper a couple of times, but I never went back to it.



Thank you!


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer with my Doux mousse only wash and go. Without any product underneath it really foams and spreads more easily. I still used a ton of pumps, but I can see why they say it’s a 1 step product.

If I’m going to let my hair get any longer I need a shower bench. I did the front half of my head sitting down on the shower floor.


----------



## toaster

Mousse only wash and go results. I like it! Will have to see how it wears over a few days. Times myself in the shower and it took 1 hour and 13 minutes. That’s about normal for my wash hour process.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Usual pre-wash routine & products. Sectioned my hair into 3 braids then turned those into braided Bantu Knots.
Repeated the same process on the other side.
Covered with a plastic cap.


I washed my hair with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea. 
Next, I used Oyin Handmade What the Hemp dc as my protein/moisture balancing dc.
(Total wash portion kept my braided through out)

Skipped the leave-in.

(On soaking wet hair) I lightly detangled my hair with the JAZZUPMYCURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream (with Cold-Pressed Grapeseed Oil & Shea Butter)
After I sprayed it with regular water & added more warm-lukewarm water to the section...

I smoothed a tad more of the Grapeseed Buttercream onto each particular section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



The JAZZUPMYCURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream is still my go-to moisturizing creme styling product.

However, I don't use it primarily for the holding power...

But for the moisturizing properties, & it's ease of use:

Easiest product to refresh afterwards. 
No unnecessary buildup on my scalp.
No skin flare-ups!
Great slip!
Nice scent! 

Does have: 
Aloe Vera
Vegetable Glycerin

NO:
Coconut Oil!!


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace your wash days always sound fantastic! Are you liking how your hair is turning out?


----------



## toaster

These aren’t the best photos, but on the left is 3 days after my haircut and on the right is today. 1 month and 5 days between them.

On the left my stylist used uncle funky’s and Sebastian twisted foam. On the right I used mousse def.

I think it’s a mix of different styling products and maybe a little growth?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> These aren’t the best photos, but on the left is 3 days after my haircut and on the right is today. 1 month and 5 days between them.
> 
> On the left my stylist used uncle funky’s and Sebastian twisted foam. On the right I used mousse def.
> 
> I think it’s a mix of different styling products and maybe a little growth?
> 
> View attachment 464501


Wow! It looks a lot longer.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Wow! It looks a lot longer.


It does! I think the mousse alone is super elongating. Also I had just started doing wash and go’s 2 weeks prior to my salon appointment, so I think my hair is much more hydrated over a month later. Maybe my hair hangs a bit longer as it gets hydrated.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster My hair shrinks more with just mousse compared to gel. But I use a lot less mousse than you do. Maybe that’s the difference.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> It does! I think the mousse alone is super elongating. Also I had just started doing wash and go’s 2 weeks prior to my salon appointment, so I think my hair is much more hydrated over a month later. Maybe my hair hangs a bit longer as it gets hydrated.


That sounds very possible. Maybe that is why my hair seems straight when I use the mousse. My hair is super short and maybe too much elongation at this length. 

But your hair is probably just longer


----------



## LavenderMint

Wooooooo boy do I have a lot to catch up on!! 
Tuesday I did a wash and go for the first time in a loooooong time because my hair appointment tomorrow requires it. I clarified with Kinky Curly Come Clean, conditioned and detangled with the Denman 38 and Aussie Moist and skipped deep conditioning because I don’t have any without oils (which is another requirement for this appointment). Then I used the Kinky Curly Coiling Custard....  I must be heavy handed too because I’ve got the barest corner of gel left in that jar. (Although I know my hair is chronically dry & I wonder if that makes a difference in how much gel I need to use.) I also used the denman again to help separate my curls and I think 1- it either wiped away some gel, 2- just made some sections frizzy, or 3- sections of my hair are so dry that they suck up gel & get frizzy.  
It was late when I was done and I banded in 3 sections before putting on my bonnet & sleeping. 
The yellow shirt pics are basically day 1 hair & I’m pretty pleased with how it turned out. 
The pink shirt picture is today.


----------



## LavenderMint

It’s interesting you all are mentioning the Doux’s mousse. My sister called me in tears earlier this week because she tried a wng with the leave-in and the mousse for the first time. It left her looking like she was “cosplaying Fredrick Douglass” (her words)- which is fine if that’s the results you’re used to but her wng usually look like twist outs. She said she’s used it before for twist-outs with great results but not a wng. I’ve never seen her so upset about her hair. Seeing that you guys used it successfully for wng, I’ll ask her about it. 
(And I have it too so I’m taking notes!)


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint your hair is gorgeous! Are you getting a cut tomorrow?


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint your hair is gorgeous! Are you getting a cut tomorrow?


Thank you!! 
Yes, it’s overdue. My hair is so dry that the coils tend to bubble at their turn and then split. So my hair grows but I’m not seeing retention anymore. It straightens to the same length as my last major cut a year or so ago that took me from waist length to shoulders. I’m catching up on the thread and I’m seeing reference to a digital salon...? Is this the one Abena Palmore is/was involved with (I think) or is this a different one? It sounds interesting and I’ve got a lot to learn.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> Thank you!!
> Yes, it’s overdue. My hair is so dry that the coils tend to bubble at their turn and then split. So my hair grows but I’m not seeing retention anymore. It straightens to the same length as my last major cut a year or so ago that took me from waist length to shoulders. I’m catching up on the thread and I’m seeing reference to a digital salon...? Is this the one Abena Palmore is/was involved with (I think) or is this a different one? It sounds interesting and I’ve got a lot to learn.



I believe so! The digital salon can be found at  www.blackcurlmagic.com

I found it super interesting and helpful and will probably join off and on to get more information.

If you have Instagram follow @iamblackgirlcurls and @chocolatecurlsbeaty for more information!


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint 
I have never been able to successfully use a denman for my wash n go. I always end up with more frizz than normal. I was also thinking that the brush was removing products. 

I definitely get more shrinkage with Mousse Def and my hair only lasts for a day or 2. But on that first day I get an amazing combination of volume and definition. It’s my favorite look for my hair, but for me it only is good for a day or 2.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> I believe so! The digital salon can be found at  www.blackcurlmagic.com
> 
> I found it super interesting and helpful and will probably join off and on to get more information.
> 
> If you have Instagram follow @iamblackgirlcurls and @chocolatecurlsbeaty for more information!





GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint
> I have never been able to successfully use a denman for my wash n go. I always end up with more frizz than normal. I was also thinking that the brush was removing products.
> 
> I definitely get more shrinkage with Mousse Def and my hair only lasts for a day or 2. But on that first day I get an amazing combination of volume and definition. It’s my favorite look for my hair, but for me it only is good for a day or 2.


Thank you!

I suspected it was the brush. At least it’s good for detangling. I’ll need to come up with a new strategy.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Thanks to being more proactive yesterday! Wooo!

My pre-wash routine's time was so quick!
I skipped the detangling part of it altogether.
Since my hair was previously detangled, sectioned off & in 6 braids.


I cleansed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea.
Next, I used Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my lighter protein treatment.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.
I covered the sectioned off hair with my microfiber towel from Lexxa Collection.

(On damp hair) I smoothed TGIN Rose Water Curl Defining Mousse onto each section, also dabbed a bit of Xtreme Clear gel onto my edges.
I'm currently air-drying my hair for a wash n go.



So I totally forgot to do a mix test!
But it turned out to be unnecessary since it's just a Leave-In & Mousse from the same line & brand.
Let's just say I lucked out!

On wards!

I actually had my eyes on the TGIN Rose Water mousse long before she actually put out the rest of the line.
Just I wasn't confident in my, lack of knowledge on, ingredients: Anti-humectants etc.

Nor could I really find any reviews on it. 
As a styling product used for a wash n go.

Fast-forward, a few vids & numerous reviews later, I finally purchased it!
Gotta love those Ulta sales!

Same scent as the leave-in.
Nice slightly sweet, barely detectable/maybe a hint of Rosewater.
Didn't immediately feel drying upon my hair.
Very much a like the old-school mousse products as in consistency.
This isn't watery or foam-like, if that makes any sense.

Does actually seem like a decent curl defining product, so far.

This is a mousse, tho. 
So I'm not expecting any major holding power.

However, I did want the light & airy effect.

& truthfully, I just wanted a styling product that I knew wouldn't take too long to dry.


----------



## LavenderMint

My hair is all done & was almost completely dry an hour later. 
It was the quickest wash and go I’ve ever had. After washing & conditioning (with Innersense products) she cocktailed AG cloud foam & Innersense I Create Volume. My hair was completely coated & saturated. Then she used UFD Curly Magic on top. 

A lot was cut off but I liked the shape & weight with the KCCC before it was washed. (My before/during photo) My after photo was right after stepping out of the salon. My hair looks so different (and kinda dry..? or is that my imagination?) from what I’m used to and I’m not sold on this shape but 1- knowing I’ll be getting more cut with time & 2- I’ll try heavier products, I’m ok for now. Besides, I rarely do wng these days but she suggested it as an easy do for keeping my hair moisturized. 

Beyond all of that, my stylist was super knowledgeable and actually suggested I go ahead and join the digital salon when I brought it up. She knew exactly what/who I was talking about and was all for it. 

It’s sad that the other thing that stood out was how she took her time detangling my hair and never ripped through with the brush. I made a follow up appointment for next month and I can’t wait!


----------



## toaster

I love your cut @LavenderMint !!!

Glad you found a stylist you like! Maybe the digital salon and your new stylist can help you find a product cocktail you really enjoy.


----------



## Britt

LavenderMint said:


> It’s interesting you all are mentioning the Doux’s mousse. My sister called me in tears earlier this week because she tried a wng with the leave-in and the mousse for the first time. It left her looking like she was “cosplaying Fredrick Douglass” (her words)- which is fine if that’s the results you’re used to but her wng usually look like twist outs. She said she’s used it before for twist-outs with great results but not a wng. I’ve never seen her so upset about her hair. Seeing that you guys used it successfully for wng, I’ll ask her about it.
> (And I have it too so I’m taking notes!)


I don't like mousse for my wash n go. It's cool for having fluffy hair on day one but if you want a few days out of your wash n go, mousse isn't it. Depends on your texture/type also. I need gel since it's heavier. Even when I've used mousse over gel it doesn't give me the same results as using a gel. A leave in *and* mousse... that's asking for a fro lol  .. that's for if you have finer and silkier textured hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> It’s interesting you all are mentioning the Doux’s mousse. My sister called me in tears earlier this week because she tried a wng with the leave-in and the mousse for the first time. It left her looking like she was “cosplaying Fredrick Douglass” (her words)- which is fine if that’s the results you’re used to but her wng usually look like twist outs. She said she’s used it before for twist-outs with great results but not a wng. I’ve never seen her so upset about her hair. Seeing that you guys used it successfully for wng, I’ll ask her about it.
> (And I have it too so I’m taking notes!)



I use a mousse solo under two conditions. 1. I know I'm redoing my hair again within 2-3 days and 2. I'm going to the salon the next day. My stylist wants you styled in a wng with minimal product. And since I know she's going to rewash it, for me, it's no need to use what I typically use for a lasting wng. I don't even bother doing small sections.


----------



## LavenderMint

Britt said:


> I don't like mousse for my wash n go. It's cool for having fluffy hair on day one but if you want a few days out of your wash n go, mousse isn't it. Depends on your texture/type also. I need gel since it's heavier. Even when I've used mousse over gel it doesn't give me the same results as using a gel. A leave in *and* mousse... that's asking for a fro lol  .. that's for if you have finer and silkier textured hair.


That’s what I’m figuring. Parts have already fluffed out. I can’t wash again until Tuesday; if it won’t be zoom friendly I’ll just do a puff or two in the front & call it  day.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> I love your cut @LavenderMint !!!
> 
> Glad you found a stylist you like! Maybe the digital salon and your new stylist can help you find a product cocktail you really enjoy.


Thanks!! I’m looking forward to it. I haven’t been doing wng in a long while but I still have so much stuff. I’m going to try to use up what I have here first.
Super curious about curl activator & s-curl, for starters. Wetline caused a terrible breakout on my back the last time I used it so that’s out. I have some Mane Choice gel, a Curl Junkie aloe fix gel, and a Dr somebody or other gel.


----------



## Britt

LavenderMint said:


> That’s what I’m figuring. Parts have already fluffed out. I can’t wash again until Tuesday; if it won’t be zoom friendly I’ll just do a puff or two in the front & call it  day.


Yeahhh! I did a mousse over gel wash n go the other day and ended up washing again the next 2 days.


----------



## toaster

Going to brunch tomorrow, so I’ll wash my hair tonight.

Will probably use uncle funny’s and mousse def on top.


----------



## OhTall1

Got my 'do cut back to a tapered fro.


----------



## toaster

OhTall1 said:


> Got my 'do cut back to a tapered fro.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Stylist used Innersense hair bath, conditioner, and whipped texturizer for my appointment. View attachment 464447


I really like the shape of your hair. It looks so full.


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> Got my 'do cut back to a tapered fro.


It is really cute.


----------



## faithVA

After going to the stylist in June and also after the weather starting cooling off, I was using less water in my wngs. I went back to adding more water and then a layer of gel. Not sure if I have more curl definition or not. I do remember it was easier for me to refresh it after 3 days by just spraying. I will see how this goes. I hate drying my hair but I definitely have to dry it if I'm going to add more water. I did my wng at 9 am. I drove with the window down, walked outside in the sun for a few hours, drove home with the window down, worked in the yard, went for another walk and my hair is still wet  Time to pull out the diffuser.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> After going to the stylist in June and also after the weather starting cooling off, I was using less water in my wngs. I went back to adding more water and then a layer of gel. Not sure if I have more curl definition or not. I do remember it was easier for me to refresh it after 3 days by just spraying. I will see how this goes. I hate drying my hair but I definitely have to dry it if I'm going to add more water. I did my wng at 9 am. I drove with the window down, walked outside in the sun for a few hours, drove home with the window down, worked in the yard, went for another walk and my hair is still wet  Time to pull out the diffuser.


I went back to gel as a base layer this wash and my “wash hour” took 10 minutes less than it does with the mousse. I have to spend 15 extra minutes under the dryer, but it might be worth it?

Lots of water and the layer of gel adds so much slip.

Maybe in the winter time you’ll be running to your dryer


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I went back to gel as a base layer this wash and my “wash hour” took 10 minutes less than it does with the mousse. I have to spend 15 extra minutes under the dryer, but it might be worth it?
> 
> Lots of water and the layer of gel adds so much slip.
> 
> Maybe in the winter time you’ll be running to your dryer



Hopefully with the gel as base your hair last longer and that makes it worth it.

I think I can avoid the dryer as long as my hair is short and get away with diffusing before I go to bed. At least that is what I am hoping. I really, really, really, really hate a dryer. I will find as many ways as possible to avoid it.


----------



## toaster

Aww I missed the mousse discussion above @Britt @oneastrocurlie !!!

I love mousse alone or over gel, but I wash my hair on day 4 or day 5 basically no matter what. I’ve never tried to style my hair to last for 7-10 days.

Mousse over gel is my go to, I know it will look great combo. I never considered my hair fine or  silky, but my hair stylist said that my hair is fine except for a patch in the crown, and it does reflect light. Is there a medium silky? Lol. When I think of silky I think of a certain hair type that I don’t have. I probably need to recondition my thinking.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I really like the shape of your hair. It looks so full.



Thank you!


----------



## naturalagain2

Britt said:


> I don't like mousse for my wash n go. It's cool for having fluffy hair on day one but if you want a few days out of your wash n go, mousse isn't it. Depends on your texture/type also. I need gel since it's heavier. Even when I've used mousse over gel it doesn't give me the same results as using a gel. A leave in *and* mousse... that's asking for a fro lol  .. that's for if you have finer and silkier textured hair.



I so agree. Tried it on Saturday and areas that are usually defined were more fluffy looking.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Aww I missed the mousse discussion above @Britt @oneastrocurlie !!!
> 
> I love mousse alone or over gel, but I wash my hair on day 4 or day 5 basically no matter what. I’ve never tried to style my hair to last for 7-10 days.
> 
> Mousse over gel is my go to, I know it will look great combo. I never considered my hair fine or  silky, but my hair stylist said that my hair is fine except for a patch in the crown, and it does reflect light. Is there a medium silky? Lol. When I think of silky I think of a certain hair type that I don’t have. I probably need to recondition my thinking.


I can look at your hair pics and see that mousse over gel would work for your hair. It looks like it would lay well with the mousse and gel plus your hair is longer also so that's added weight also. Your hair sorta reminds me of this video Her hair looks very uniform and smooth with a looser texture.  Even my looser areas (the top) still look better with gel on gel lol.


----------



## Britt

naturalagain2 said:


> I so agree. Tried it on Saturday and areas that are usually defined were more fluffy looking.


Yesss, same here my looser and silkier areas still fluff out too much and my hair also feels drier. 

I'm curious to see how my hair behaves as the weather is getting colder and drier. Last week I went 5 days with my wash and go and my hair felt soft still on the fifth day. I'm wondering if it's because it might have been a little humidity in the air? Idk?


----------



## toaster

@Britt thats so funny I was looking at her Instagram page yesterday!

I agree that my hair resembles hers! When her wash and go was my length, it was much curlier versus the tight waves that mine has now, but I’d be over the moon if my hair grew like hers!


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m looking forward to washing & styling my hair tomorrow. My schedule will be wash days on Tuesday and Friday (because I can start as soon as I’m done with work). I’ll have to turn the fan on to dry before bed, though. I need a diffuser; the devacurl hand shaped one is on my shortlist unless anyone has a different suggestion....?

Reading the posts in the gel+mousse/mousse only/mousse+gel discussion made me realize: my stylist TALKED about mousse over gel to get rid of gel’s lasting stickiness but what she DID was gel over mousse which had much softer hold and less definition.


----------



## OhTall1

Has anyone seen a finger coil tool?  The stylist I saw on Saturday used one.  It was smooth, black and the size of a small screwdriver.  He used it all over, even on my sides which are relatively short right now.  I didn't ask him about it while I was there because I thought "I'm never going to put that much effort into finger coils."  Then I changed my mind.  I figured it would be easy enough to find of the internet but nope.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint I’m in the camp that the product with hold (or the most hold, if you later gels) should be the first product on your hair. So, I don’t use a leave in unless I’m going to a softer set.

I know others in the thread always use a leave in and that works for them.

That’s why rigid rules don’t really work for me, who is anyone to say what’s “right.” Even the professionals disagree.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Fourth day hair with KCKT and KCCC. No refreshing. This might be taking UFD curly magic and mousse top spot for longevity and still looking decent at day four.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> I’m looking forward to washing & styling my hair tomorrow. My schedule will be wash days on Tuesday and Friday (because I can start as soon as I’m done with work). I’ll have to turn the fan on to dry before bed, though. I need a diffuser; the devacurl hand shaped one is on my shortlist unless anyone has a different suggestion....?
> 
> Reading the posts in the gel+mousse/mousse only/mousse+gel discussion made me realize: my stylist TALKED about mousse over gel to get rid of gel’s lasting stickiness but what she DID was gel over mousse which had much softer hold and less definition.



I have that orange con air that came with diffuser attachment. No complaints. I use a standing hooded dryer now.


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie

Your hair looks stunning!

I’m not buying another hair product until 2021 unless it’s a re-up of something I’ve used up. I hope.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint I’m in the camp that the product with hold (or the most hold, if you later gels) should be the first product on your hair. So, I don’t use a leave in unless I’m going to a softer set.
> 
> I know others in the thread always use a leave in and that works for them.
> 
> That’s why rigid rules don’t really work for me, who is anyone to say what’s “right.” Even the professionals disagree.


I agree. If I use a leave-in, my hair won't coil at all. But I also can't put the product with the most hold on first either. You are right, you have to listen to your hair and not do hard and fast rules.


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> Has anyone seen a finger coil tool?  The stylist I saw on Saturday used one.  It was smooth, black and the size of a small screwdriver.  He used it all over, even on my sides which are relatively short right now.  I didn't ask him about it while I was there because I thought "I'm never going to put that much effort into finger coils."  Then I changed my mind.  I figured it would be easy enough to find of the internet but nope.



I saw a few out on the web, but not sure based on your description, if any of them match. I bought this one years ago.


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/-T0AAOSwcT5by07e/s-l640.jpg
		


I never did get it to work. I always ended coiling with my fingers while it was short.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> @oneastrocurlie
> 
> Your hair looks stunning!
> 
> I’m not buying another hair product until 2021 unless it’s a re-up of something I’ve used up. I hope.



Thank you. I'm going to try really hard to not buy anything new. What I have in my stash is working.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

My regular pre-wash routine...
I tend to switch up the detangling agents (conditioners, etc.) as needed, but they're basically what has the most slip & the easiest application.
This time I used the Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips conditioner as my detangling agent.
Eventually got 6 braids, of 3 sections, on either side of my thoroughly detangled hair.


I'm so glad I decided to pay more attention to my environment (climate, dew points/humidity, etc.) and how this affects ingredients.
'Cause this year, has delivered some real topsy-turvy weather!


I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
Next, I used Miche INDULGE Moisturizing Deep Conditioner as my dc.


1 by 1, I rinsed out the dc. 
After unraveling the braids, I checked for knots/tangles & shed hair, then...
(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On wet hair) I raked, then smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



Let's just say learning about dew points and the most beneficial ingredients for each segment: low, medium, high...
Has been the most eye-opening teaching moment going forward.
I'm consistently learning as I go!
It's really fascinating for me!


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Fourth day hair with KCKT and KCCC. No refreshing. This might be taking UFD curly magic and mousse top spot for longevity and still looking decent at day four.
> View attachment 464713


I love this !!!!! Looks so good especially with the cut. I like my hair day 3/4 when my wash and go looks more lived in lol. 

How are you using the KCKT and KCC? I find using the KCKT underneath makes the KCC start to pill even when I put them in my hand together they don't quite blend. Also, do you dilute the custard?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> I love this !!!!! Looks so good especially with the cut. I like my hair day 3/4 when my wash and go looks more lived in lol.
> 
> How are you using the KCKT and KCC? I find using the KCKT underneath makes the KCC start to pill even when I put them in my hand together they don't quite blend. Also, do you dilute the custard?



Thank you!

I apply the KCKT right after I rinse out my conditioner. No towel drying. Just soaking wet. (I split my hair into four at this step too just make my life easier and throw on one of those turban towels just to catch any dripping water). Then I apply the KCCC right after in small sections. I break one of my four sections into 4-5 sections I'd say. My hair is pretty wet through the whole process. Then I sit under my dryer

I think my hair being so wet keeps it from pilling up.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I apply the KCKT right after I rinse out my conditioner. No towel drying. Just soaking wet. (I split my hair into four at this step too just make my life easier and throw on one of those turban towels just to catch any dripping water). Then I apply the KCCC right after in small sections. I break one of my four sections into 4-5 sections I'd say. My hair is pretty wet through the whole process. Then I sit under my dryer
> 
> I think my hair being so wet keeps it from pilling up.



That’s exactly my process when I use kinky curly. Except I do it all in the shower, so no towel to catch dripping water.


----------



## Britt

So I went and got a trim on Friday and my hair is a little shorter than I'd like. I think it grew pretty nicely since my last trim which was in June. I went to a new stylist. On the plus side, my curls feel really good it's just that I was liking the fact that my wash and go was getting a little longer and bigger. Next time I will tell her only trim a small amount.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @oneastrocurlie
> 
> Your hair looks stunning!
> 
> I’m not buying another hair product until 2021 unless it’s a re-up of something I’ve used up. I hope.


Same. I was in the Shea butter love thread for a while and didn’t use a lot of my other products. So I have quite a few other things to use up. 

I just started the videos in the digital salon and they were saying not to run out and buy products yet lol I just peeked at my stash and cackled.


----------



## LavenderMint

Britt said:


> I love this !!!!! Looks so good especially with the cut. I like my hair day 3/4 when my wash and go looks more lived in lol.
> 
> How are you using the KCKT and KCC? I find using the KCKT underneath makes the KCC start to pill even when I put them in my hand together they don't quite blend. Also, do you dilute the custard?


This is fascinating to me because those two never pill or curdle on me. I put the KCKT on damp hair, do my whole head in about 12-14 sections, then I do the gel the same way. 
I’ve only ever had wetline and eco style gels curdle on me with any leave-in.


----------



## Britt

LavenderMint said:


> This is fascinating to me because those two never pill or curdle on me. I put the KCKT on damp hair, do my whole head in about 12-14 sections, then I do the gel the same way.
> I’ve only ever had wetline and eco style gels curdle on me with any leave-in.


Wow! Even when I use a small amount it pills, just less pilling lol. Even my hands feel a little tacky.


----------



## Britt

Vent ahead. 
My hair is cut much shorter. I can really see it now in my wash n go. What's annoying me mostly is that not only is it visibly shorter, it's not cut with a real shape. That's what's really bothering me. While my hair was shorter to begin with, it was cut in a tapered flow so my wash and gos had shape and style even while it's poofy, now my hair just looks shorter but not flattering to the length. 

I went to a new stylist and I like how she took better care of my hair than my usual stylist and she's substantially closer to me, which is a huge plus. Now my hair just looks short and curly and blah   . I am bothered    . I was getting some good length also so when my wash n go's got older they got bigger with more volume. Now it's just short and stupid. I know I can't curse here, but I'm tight! I'm just incredibly frustrated with trying to find a stylist whose chair I can just sit in and not even think about anything. I specifically told the stylist I only wear wash n go's and that shape is everything. She agreed. I told her just a trim and to keep the shape.


----------



## toaster

@Britt oh nooo! did she cut your hair while it was curly?

That sucks. I’m tight for you. But you know how to retain length! Would you consider getting your hair cut into a shape so you like it better while it grows out?

Post a picture!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt I’m sorry you don’t like your cut. That’s really upsetting. I hope you find someone that you can trust soon, and who is close by.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt oh nooo! did she cut your hair while it was curly?
> 
> That sucks. I’m tight for you. But you know how to retain length! Would you consider getting your hair cut into a shape so you like it better while it grows out?
> 
> Post a picture!


Awwww Thank you guys  
I don’t want to cut it any shorter bc I want to grow it out. It doesn’t look terrible or bad it just isn’t as styled and tapered as it was before. It’s just blah now. I’m so happy I started doing wash n go’s and plan to stick to them as a primary main style. But bc of the shrinkage I can only wear my hair out bc of the length so I was looking forward to when I could pull it back loosely. She totally changed the shape with the cut. My nape is quite short.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt I’m sorry you don’t like your cut. That’s really upsetting. I hope you find someone that you can trust soon, and who is close by.


Thank you! 
I feel torn bc I do like the new stylist but the older stylist was great with the scissors.


----------



## LavenderMint

Finished my wash. Took longer than expected. Learned a LOT.

African Pride Pre-Shampoo detangler is still the BEST.
UFD is not a gel I can use to refresh.
I thought my sick son had managed to get a booger in my hair (he’s got his first cold). It gummed up my sink strainer. After 3 washes with various shampoos, it wouldn’t come out of my hair- Aussie Moist, HE blue ginger something or other, KCCC. For the first time in my life EVER, I washed my hair with *DAWN. *I know it was UFD because it was only the parts I had gone over when my hair lost definition.
Deep conditioned with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab & Crece Pelo (CP after all the washing in the front) 
Used Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Leave-in Conditioner spray
Followed with Curl Junkie Aloe Fix gel. I am entirely too heavy handed but I’m always afraid of not having enough hold. .....I used most of a 16oz jar. 

My hair dries out quickly on the ends so I made sure they were wet with water before I sprayed the leave-in. I’m undecided if I want to mess with any mousse this time around. My hair so far looks pretty good and although I didn’t like my cut as it fluffed out, I am loving the ease of detangling. My hair defines root to tip in 90% of my head, and this is the first time I’ve had ZERO issues with parting or detangling my hair. 
A good haircut is like magic. 
 I’ll post a picture once I’m dry... sitting in front of a fan so hopefully I'm dry before bed.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint we are heavy handed twins. I laughed out loud at you using almost 16 ounces of gel, but I feel you!

The idea of getting through an entire wash day and ending up with a fro when you wanted definition is scary.


----------



## LavenderMint

It took a long time for my hair to dry. I ended up watching a YouTube go live while I sat & just blasted my hair with the dryer. I banded in five sections with thick bands.


My hair is glossier than it seems in these pictures. It’s completely dry and not sticky at all. I like the shape MUCH better. I do see some frizziness in the back but it’s livable. I might not be able to washngo again on Friday so I may skip a week.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> It took a long time for my hair to dry. I ended up watching a YouTube go live while I sat & just blasted my hair with the dryer. I banded in five sections with thick bands.
> View attachment 464755
> View attachment 464757
> My hair is glossier than it seems in these pictures. It’s completely dry and not sticky at all. I like the shape MUCH better. I do see some frizziness in the back but it’s livable. I might not be able to washngo again on Friday so I may skip a week.



Looks good!


----------



## toaster

Washed my hair again this morning.

In my usual 3 sections I applied slightly less uncle funky’s 10 pumps for the two back sections and 6 pumps in the front and then I wet my hair again and applied 8 pumps of mousse def over the section. It was then that I split my hair into six smaller sections and raked and smoothed. Because my hair was soaking wet with water and product, I was able to rake  and smooth through my hair without adding additional product.

I sat under the dryer for an hour as usual. My hair is nice and elongated, but maybe a bit curlier than usual. Perhaps all the product was weighing my hair down?

I’ll see how it wears over the next few days.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Usual pre-wash routine with additional refresher spray: Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
Just trying something out (as usual)
Detangling Agent: The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner
2 sections, 3 braids each, detangled matting/shed hair removed...
Skipped the plastic conditioning cap, wasn't necessary went right into washing my hair afterwards.

I used the Design Essential Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash.

While my hair is still in braids, section by section...
I light rinsed my roots, unraveled the braid, gently detangled & removed matting/shed hair, fully rinsed the hair.
(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.


(On damp hair) I raked then smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I can only give a partial review of the Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash (my apologies everyone!)

I only used this as a more moisturizing but ultimately light conditioner (it's not a cleansing conditioner {well at least not to me}, but a really nice conditioner!).

The label does say it can be used a detangler, so maybe next use... I'll try it, that way.


Consistency in the tub appears thick & creamy.
Is really light, more of a lightweight-milky cream.
Great slip! 
Didn't cause any snagging upon application.
Scent is interesting... 
In the tub: sweet-fruity, fresh.
On my hair & upon rinsing; it leans more towards Christmas-y, possibly a sweeter Juniper scent...?


----------



## faithVA

Definitely adding more water to my hair is the right choice. I did my hair Saturday and I still have definition. Tomorrow, I am sure I can just spritz to reset and it will make it through the weekend. Doing my hair like the stylist and using just enough water only gives me 3 day hair. Good to know.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i was curious to see how one of these wash and goes with a double styler would look on my hair. All of u seem to be raving about it so much. All i had was a little bit of wetline and eco style krystal. So thats what i used. i did the wetline first on soaking wet hair in sections. Then i put a little more water on my hair and smoothedd on some eco to each section....  

first thing i noticed is believe it or not it dried faster. 2 its super shiny and defined while being very elongated. i'll post pics prob tomorrow because day 1 is not a good look but i really like it.... i think this may be my go to wash and go method from now on so thank you ladies that paid for the online wash and go classes. I never would have thought to use two stylers but its a winner for sure.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ok so my wash and go dried in a record timing of 4 hrs. i put it in a pony tail with a silk scrunchie for bed and in the am took the scrunchie off after i got out the shower and got dressed. it was super easy to snap back into shape. Here is my day 2 hair with wetline under eco style krystal...

Just to show the progress of my wash and go this pic is from winter 2019


----------



## toaster

Beautiful @VictoriousBrownFlower 

also you can really see how much your hair has grown! Your layers are much longer now.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ok so my wash and go dried in a record timing of 4 hrs. i put it in a pony tail with a silk scrunchie for bed and in the am took the scrunchie off after i got out the shower and got dressed. it was super easy to snap back into shape. Here is my day 2 hair with wetline under eco style krystal...
> 
> Just to show the progress of my wash and go this pic is from winter 2019



It does look really good and 4 hours to dry is definitely a plus. 

I think your hair looks good in both pictures.


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good! @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## faithVA

I just bought 2 more slap caps. Buy one get one  I can finally run out and do errands without worrying about my head. Hopefully by the time summer breaks, I have enough hair for a headband. (fingers crossed)


----------



## toaster

@faithVA Wow thanks for the reminder that since I'm not wearing a bun I can wear hats!!

I purchased one of their warm slap caps for the winter. Woohoo!


----------



## toaster

I wish there were more example of tight curl wash and go’s that live below the shoulder. Everything I see is either waist length curly hair, or way more volume, or just a looser curl.

Anyway, here’s day 3 hair for me.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> I wish there were more example of tight curl wash and go’s that live below the shoulder. Everything I see is either waist length curly hair, or way more volume, or just a looser curl.
> 
> Anyway, here’s day 3 hair for me.


i feel ur pain... i'm constantly on the lookout for people with long tightly curly hair that's below shoulder. its very hard to find.


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i feel ur pain... i'm constantly on the lookout for people with long tightly curly hair that's below shoulder. its very hard to find.


Yessss! We need some inspiration! Especially regarding shape. All I see is “length doesn’t live at the nape unless your hair is past your shoulders” but what then?

When I got my haircut the front of my hair was cut justtttt above the shoulders and it had swang and shape and was lovely. Now it’s grown out a bit and I’m wondering if this is just an awkward phase and I need it to hang down lower to have that fullness again? Or if I just have stringy hair at this length.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> Yessss! We need some inspiration! Especially regarding shape. All I see is “length doesn’t live at the nape unless your hair is past your shoulders” but what then?
> 
> When I got my haircut the front of my hair was cut justtttt above the shoulders and it had swang and shape and was lovely. Now it’s grown out a bit and I’m wondering if this is just an awkward phase and I need it to hang down lower to have that fullness again? Or if I just have stringy hair at this length.


for some people like @Chicoro when their hair grows it grows with lead hairs first and then thickens. I would say don't cut it just yet. As ur hair gets longer i think it will naturally fill in. At the end of the day we all arent blessed with the thick hair gene. so i feel ur pain. i'm a fine haired girl myself. Thats why i wear headbands... it makes my hair fall better. especially as it gets older.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I wish there were more example of tight curl wash and go’s that live below the shoulder. Everything I see is either waist length curly hair, or way more volume, or just a looser curl.
> 
> Anyway, here’s day 3 hair for me.



Her hair seems to grow so fast it'll probably be past her shoulders in a few weeks lol. 









						Aisha Beau Frisbey (@aishabeau) • Instagram photos and videos
					

39K Followers, 1,127 Following, 2,911 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Aisha Beau Frisbey (@aishabeau)




					instagram.com


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Her hair seems to grow so fast it'll probably be past her shoulders in a few weeks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aisha Beau Frisbey (@aishabeau) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 39K Followers, 1,127 Following, 2,911 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Aisha Beau Frisbey (@aishabeau)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


Followed!


----------



## toaster

Alert alert! Innersense is available at ulta now! And the coupons apply too!


----------



## water_n_oil

toaster said:


> I wish there were more example of tight curl wash and go’s that live below the shoulder. Everything I see is either waist length curly hair, or way more volume, or just a looser curl.
> 
> Anyway, here’s day 3 hair for me.


For what it's worth, my hair is mostly WL,some parts TBL, and still shrinks to my shoulders. Would probably need to be knee length before I get a longer wng lol.


----------



## toaster

water_n_oil said:


> For what it's worth, my hair is mostly WL,some parts TBL, and still shrinks to my shoulders. Would probably need to be knee length before I get a longer wng lol.


This is fair! My stylist cut my hair from hip back to waist for my last curly cut, so it’s possible this is as long as my wash and go will really “hang.”

I just never paid attention before to wash and go’s and haircuts and shapes because my hair was always in a bun.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> This is fair! My stylist cut my hair from hip back to waist for my last curly cut, so it’s possible this is as long as my wash and go will really “hang.”
> 
> I just never paid attention before to wash and go’s and haircuts and shapes because my hair was always in a bun.


i was thinking about it and have u ever tried seperating ur clumps a bit once ur hair is dry.... i have to do that or my hair looks to thin.


----------



## toaster

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i was thinking about it and have u ever tried seperating ur clumps a bit once ur hair is dry.... i have to do that or my hair looks to thin.


Ooh no, I’ve never tried that! I usually don’t touch my hair at all once it’s dry until the next wash day.

I honestly don’t mind the density of my hair, I was just looking for some style options that aren’t tapered cuts or super dense hair that’s beautiful, but not realistic for me.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Alert alert! Innersense is available at ulta now! And the coupons apply too!


Nice. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## werenumber2

toaster said:


> I wish there were more example of tight curl wash and go’s that live below the shoulder. Everything I see is either waist length curly hair, or way more volume, or just a looser curl.



I feel like all the “cool girl” curly styles end up looking like this:


----------



## toaster

@werenumber2 You've nailed it!

Im just going to stick to my idea of doing wash and go’s for a year and keep getting trims so my ends are healthy. I won’t have a cool girl haircut, but I’m hopeful I’ll love my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!



I think I going to continue switching up/adding on, my Pre-Wash Routine products according to the products used initially (& possibly after) for my wash n go.

So the 2 Refresher products: As I Am JBCO Water & Eden Bodyworks HIbiscus Honey Hair Tonic
The scalp treatment (for the not-so great areas): iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent 
The detangling agents (conditioners for the most part) will still vary depending on: previous products, my energy lvl/mood, & what products I'm using for my wash n go etc.
So same routine as before, culminating in 6 shedding/matting removed, detangled (hair) braids.
Skipped the plastic conditioning cap.


I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo, followed by Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea only on my roots & scalp.
Next, I used Curl Smith Hydro Creme Soothing Mask, still 1 of my favs.

Section by section...
I rinsed my roots only (& very lightly at that).
After unraveling a braid, I removed any extra shedding/matting & lightly detangled my hair.
(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed TGIN RoseWater Smoothing Leave-In, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp-wet hair) I raked, then smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I think I prefer the Curl Smith Hydro Creme Soothing Mask, more than the 1st time!

It's so much more effective on already detangled/sectioned off hair!

I mean I literally could feel the difference!

This is not an initially detangling product upon contact with the hair.

Not a detangling mask/deep conditioner!
I don't recommend using this to detangle your hair.

While I did leave some in, to see if I could lightly detangle my hair...
It just worked for me, because I already thoroughly detangled & sectioned off my hair.


It's still one of the best moisturizing hair masks!


----------



## toaster

Tomorrow will be 2 months straight of doing wash and go’s! I still have a ton to learn, but I think time and consistency will help. I’m pretty happy with my selection of products. My crown still needs work to be fully hydrated but I can’t expect that overnight.

Here’s a comparison of my first or second wash and go (on the right) and today’s day 1 hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster you’ve made amazing progress in 2 months. Your hair looks great!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

toaster said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 months straight of doing wash and go’s! I still have a ton to learn, but I think time and consistency will help. I’m pretty happy with my selection of products. My crown still needs work to be fully hydrated but I can’t expect that overnight.
> 
> Here’s a comparison of my first or second wash and go (on the right) and today’s day 1 hair.
> View attachment 464881



Wow! That's amazing progress!
Look's great!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 months straight of doing wash and go’s! I still have a ton to learn, but I think time and consistency will help. I’m pretty happy with my selection of products. My crown still needs work to be fully hydrated but I can’t expect that overnight.
> 
> Here’s a comparison of my first or second wash and go (on the right) and today’s day 1 hair.
> View attachment 464881


Great progress. Looks like your hydrating improved a great deal.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Great progress. Looks like your hydrating improved a great deal.


I keep telling my sister that putting water on your hair to hydrate it makes perfect sense, but  it was like an epiphany when everyone in this thread told me to apply my product to soaking wet hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 months straight of doing wash and go’s! I still have a ton to learn, but I think time and consistency will help. I’m pretty happy with my selection of products. My crown still needs work to be fully hydrated but I can’t expect that overnight.
> 
> Here’s a comparison of my first or second wash and go (on the right) and today’s day 1 hair.
> View attachment 464881


Wow!! The difference is amazing! Your hair looks great!


----------



## LavenderMint

So *THIS* is what’s is happening with my hair.

the gel in the right-front of my head gums up and is creating little balls. This is the same area that gave me trouble with this last wash day. No other area of my head looks like this. I want to wash today but I have limited time.
Right now my tentative plan is to start by just running warm water on that side of my head. I will have a mirror on the side so I can check how well my hair is rinsing out; I might just start with a drop of Dawn  since that’s what ultimately worked last time.


I actually might try mousse under gel this time and just prepare myself to change my style if it frizzes out. 
OR
I can just use less gel on that side. 
We’ll see


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint sometimes this happens to me. Do you style in the shower? If so, after applying your product to soaking wet hair, run your head back under the shower for a second. Usually this is a sign that the product needed more water.

Also before you apply the product to your hair, make sure to emulsify the product in your hands first. That way you’re not applying a glob that doesn’t get distributed properly.

When you’re washing it out, stand under the water for longer than you think. I listen to music while washing my hair, and for each section I’m under the water for a full length song (3-4 minutes) before I apply shampoo. The water can get a lot of the product off on its own.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky What are your thoughts on the digital salon closing completely?

I guess I have a few hours to decide if I want to rejoin for the last months, but I’m not sure it’s worth it. I got the information I wanted and I have a stylist now.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky What are your thoughts on the digital salon closing completely?
> 
> I guess I have a few hours to decide if I want to rejoin for the last months, but I’m not sure it’s worth it. I got the information I wanted and I have a stylist now.


Is that what they said in the live? I literally just joined last week & haven’t made it through all the videos yet.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> Is that what they said in the live? I literally just joined last week & haven’t made it through all the videos yet.


Yes ma’am. Tonight is the last night to join and it will completely shut down on 1/31/21. All content will be removed on that date (or maybe February 1, that wasn’t clear).


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky What are your thoughts on the digital salon closing completely?
> 
> I guess I have a few hours to decide if I want to rejoin for the last months, but I’m not sure it’s worth it. I got the information I wanted and I have a stylist now.



I’m a little sad, but I could see the writing on the wall. I’m grateful that I’ve been a part of the salon, I learned a ton and my hair wash n gos are much better now. I’ll probably stick around until the end and rewatch all the videos for any info I missed the first time around. 

The one thing that annoys me about them, is their reluctance to answer questions. They act like having a full understanding of our hair is too much to expect. I started using a diffuser before they did,  and they acted like that was too much for a mere mortal to learn, but now they promote the dyson all the time. Little things like that really irk me.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m a little sad, but I could see the writing on the wall. I’m grateful that I’ve been a part of the salon, I learned a ton and my hair wash n gos are much better now. I’ll probably stick around until the end and rewatch all the videos for any info I missed the first time around.
> 
> The one thing that annoys me about them, is their reluctance to answer questions. They act like having a full understanding of our hair is too much to expect. I started using a diffuser before they did,  and they acted like that was too much for a mere mortal to learn, but now they promote the dyson all the time. Little things like that really irk me.


I’m so grateful to you for pointing me in their direction!

I agree with you on both points, I’ve learned a lot from their platforms and they are super reluctant to answer questions.

On their IG live they basically said they wanted us to master 1 hairstyle and rely on a hair stylist for everything else.

That’s part of what let the DIY hair movement in the first place. Stylists keeping all the information about what they used on our hair and why, to themselves.

I don’t know. I realize they can make more money selling classes to professionals and spend less time than they do with consumers,  but this could backfire. They complain a lot about people showing up to the salon without basic knowledge and using the wrong products, so now they are taking away a platform that provided that basic knowledge.


----------



## yamilee21

water_n_oil said:


> For what it's worth, my hair is mostly WL,some parts TBL, and still shrinks to my shoulders. Would probably need to be knee length before I get a longer wng lol.


Same length and shrinkage for me, too. My daughter’s hair is classic length, with a “looser” curl type, but without a ton of product, her wash & go also shrinks to her shoulders.


----------



## OhTall1

Last week after Wella demi permanent in 3N







This morning after gold hair paint wax


----------



## toaster

Beautiful @OhTall1 !


----------



## water_n_oil

Used African Pride Moisture Miracle in the shower last night. Nice results but going to try the same technique with something else though. Shower + product in a jar is a bad combo.


----------



## naturalagain2

Here's a pic my my wash n go. 
I didn't shingle (I love it but it takes too long to do) I just smoothed and raked.
Sunday I used a different gel this time since I'm low on Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls: Camille Rose Curl Maker. I must have used to much because my hair is so sticky feeling and my hair has a grayish look to it. I don't feel like rewashing but I may have to.

I shampooed with CR Ginger Cleansing Rinse
Conditioned with CR Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard (my favorite conditioner) I let it sit for 15 mins.
Rinse with cool water
Used CR Curl Love Moisture Milk
Styled with CR Curl Maker


----------



## LavenderMint

Washed today with As I Am Cleansing Pudding since I’m trying to use up my stash. Deep conditioned with the last of the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab & opened the Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Deep Conditioning Hair Smoothie. My hair was super easy to detangle and felt very soft but also coated when rinsing it out- it’s chock full of butters. Probably not a repurchase for me but I really like the Curl Rehab dc. @toaster standing under the water & making sure my hair was really rinsed off before starting was the key, exactly like you said! 
So next step was to try UFD on soaking wet hair. I’ve never put products in my hair like this before & I'm not entirely sure I like it. I kinda feel that re-wetting after all the gel was in might have been too much. Parts of my hair are already looking frizzy. I literally only have UFD on my hair right now, no leave-in conditioner, which is also a first for me. 

Right now, I have a fan blowing full speed at the nape of my neck & I’m diffusing everywhere else. I ended up buying an adjustable one on Ama.zon. I will say, my scalp feels mostly dry, my hair doesn’t feel gummy (gel is supposed to be sticky), and it has shrunk SO much... banding is going to be super necessary tonight.

 I’ll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

Can’t wait to see how it turns out @LavenderMint 

Putting gel straight on wet hair was really weird for me at first, but it seems to be working? I’ve never done a wash and go with only UFD, but maybe I’ll try!


----------



## GettingKinky

@naturalagain2 your coils are awesome!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

this was the last day i wore my wash and go.... i could have went longer but wanted to wash my hair and put it back in twists. 
Day 3 i'm done experimenting. i've found my go to products and method.....


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> @naturalagain2 your coils are awesome!!



Thank you! I hated my tight coils at one time. But little by little I'm loving them more.


----------



## LavenderMint

So... I’m not liking it. Too many frizzy areas where I’m not usually like that. I’m holding up a particularly frizzed out piece that usually isn’t. I notice a lot of areas have very little definition that usually are fine; this time, they’re puffy until about an inch to the end when they suddenly coil very nicely The gel is unpleasantly sticky. I don’t know if it’s me or the gel. 



I haven’t decided if I’m going to wng again next week.


----------



## toaster

I use the briogeo curl charisma shampoo whenever I think the innersense hair bath won’t be enough. Then I pair it with the conditioner because I have it.

The conditioner is so thick and luscious. I love it. No oils or butters in the first 5 ingredients and it rinses clean.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> So... I’m not liking it. Too many frizzy areas where I’m not usually like that. I’m holding up a particularly frizzed out piece that usually isn’t. I notice a lot of areas have very little definition that usually are fine; this time, they’re puffy until about an inch to the end when they suddenly coil very nicely The gel is unpleasantly sticky. I don’t know if it’s me or the gel.
> 
> View attachment 465057View attachment 465059View attachment 465061View attachment 465063
> 
> I haven’t decided if I’m going to wng again next week.



I think it looks great! But if you don’t like it, you definitely don’t have to do it again.

I think the reason the digital salon recommended using a topper gel or cream or mousse is to solve a problem you’re having with a gel only wash and go. If your issue is frizz, maybe try applying a harder hold gel on top of the uncle funky’s? I use mousse on top of uncle funky’s to give a softer set, dry faster, and provide some protection from the humidity. That’s why it’s my “topper”. 

Alternatively, go back to whatever was working with you before! There shouldn’t be hard and fast rules in hair.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I’m a little sad, but I could see the writing on the wall. I’m grateful that I’ve been a part of the salon, I learned a ton and my hair wash n gos are much better now. I’ll probably stick around until the end and rewatch all the videos for any info I missed the first time around.
> 
> The one thing that annoys me about them, is their reluctance to answer questions. They act like having a full understanding of our hair is too much to expect. I started using a diffuser before they did,  and they acted like that was too much for a mere mortal to learn, but now they promote the dyson all the time. Little things like that really irk me.



Yepppp! While I understand they are stylists and this is their area of expertise, there are basic things that we lay people can understand. Their attitude and tone has always been off putting. I learned enough (I think) and this month is my last month in the salon. I honestly feel like I learned more spending time watching lots of their YouTube videos. I do wash and go's exclusively. I get the overall gist about oils and butters, especially since I do wash and go's. I have a grasp on the shampoos. I'm open to trying different types of gels though. I'm not sold on ICH but I do love UFD as a base gel. I'm grateful to have found them and learn from them and learning the simplicity of hair.  The digital salon wasn't as helpful as I thought it would be. I spent more time using the search bar and sorta figuring my hair out on it's own. I'm happy to have to found out about base gels and topper gels.


----------



## Britt

Have you guys ever tried the MopTop daily conditioner? 
I bought the small bottle on a whim and loved it! I'm gonna get a larger bottle probably on black friday lol. I like way better than the AG Boost, I'm gonna replace the MopTop with the AG conditioner. It's more conditioning and soaks into my hair much better than the AG.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its been several years but I liked most of Mop Top products @Britt


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> Yepppp! While I understand they are stylists and this is their area of expertise, there are basic things that we lay people can understand. Their attitude and tone has always been off putting. I learned enough (I think) and this month is my last month in the salon. I honestly feel like I learned more spending time watching lots of their YouTube videos. I do wash and go's exclusively. I get the overall gist about oils and butters, especially since I do wash and go's. I have a grasp on the shampoos. I'm open to trying different types of gels though. I'm not sold on ICH but I do love UFD as a base gel. I'm grateful to have found them and learn from them and learning the simplicity of hair.  The digital salon wasn't as helpful as I thought it would be. I spent more time using the search bar and sorta figuring my hair out on it's own. I'm happy to have to found out about base gels and topper gels.



I love ICH. It’s my favorite gel since wetline.
I think I’m going to hang out until the end not for the As, but  because I like the people there, and I like to support Black businesses. I’ve always found the As a bit to abrasive for my liking.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I love ICH. It’s my favorite gel since wetline.
> I think I’m going to hang out until the end not for the As, but  because I like the people there, and I like to support Black businesses. I’ve always found the As a bit to abrasive for my liking.


I wouldn’t be surprised if the digital salon comes back. They’ve been pretty quiet on social media. I don’t think they got quite the response they were looking for.

With COVID and all its adjustments, they seemed overwhelmed. When (if) things go back to normal they might reopen.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> I think it looks great! But if you don’t like it, you definitely don’t have to do it again.
> 
> I think the reason the digital salon recommended using a topper gel or cream or mousse is to solve a problem you’re having with a gel only wash and go. If your issue is frizz, maybe try applying a harder hold gel on top of the uncle funky’s? I use mousse on top of uncle funky’s to give a softer set, dry faster, and provide some protection from the humidity. That’s why it’s my “topper”.
> 
> Alternatively, go back to whatever was working with you before! There shouldn’t be hard and fast rules in hair.


My sister & I have been watching the videos together. I felt attacked when they said not to expect things to work right when you first start lol  I guess I am being pretty impatient and too quick to call it. Today is wash day again. I’m thinking I’ll stick to this 2x week wash schedule for a while to get my hair to a good spot, moisture wise. Even so, if I wasn’t washing, I think I could wait until Tuesday if I had to. It seems like my hair has settled into the gel-then-mousse and it looks a bit different. I’ve been using large flat silver pins to pull my hair back & experiment with parting in the front.... also, UFD tastes sweet


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok, shortened Pre-Wash routine, skipped the scalp treatment altogether.

After adding water with my hands, I misted over the loose side with the Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
Main detangling agent was The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner.
6 braids of removed matting/shedding & detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.

On my scalp & roots only, I used Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea.
For the rest of the length, the Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my light protein treatment.


Section by section...
Lightly rinsed the roots/scalp, gently unraveled the braid & lightly removed any matting/sheds hair to detangle once more. 
Rinsed again, put the section into Bantu Knot.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed CurlJunkie Beauticurls Leave-In Conditioner, then re-sectioned my hair.
I dampened my hair with my XL microfiber towel from Lexxa Collection.

(On damp hair) I smoothed CurlJunkie Pattern Pusha Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



In spite of the literal pain, random dizzy spells... I managed it all!



So I decided to give CurlJunkie Pattern Pusha another go.

I did the mix test months ago, and I forgot to check this time.

Both products are compatible with each other.

The CurlJunkie Beauticurls Leave-In, reminds me of the CurlJunkie Smoothing Lotion.
In terms of scent & slip!
This has a much thicker consistency. 
Was easy to apply on my wet-to-damp hair.
Absorbed into my hair, without making it feel dry.
Non-sticky!

It's Glycerin, Protein & Coconut Oil free.


I don't remember if I ever finished my 1st review of CJ Pattern Pusha (sorry, for inconveniencing anyone!)

Ok, so I remembered to keep a light application for each section, and only a few touch-ups.
Hopefully this turns out better than the last time!
I'll try to come back with more info on the hold, etc.


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace i hope you’re feeling better from your pain and dizzy spells!

I had to purchase a shower bench and I always have to eat before I wash my hair. I’ve found this helps me from feeling weak from the shower heat halfway through.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> .... also, UFD tastes sweet



LOL!!

Also as annoying as they can be, I have found that it does take some time to see the best result from their advice. There is a payoff to being patient.


----------



## Britt

Yes! When I started doing wash n go's back as I kept going along I noticed how much better my hair got and my wash n go's. I do think patience is needed, especially depending on the state that your hair is in when starting.  My favorite combo is UFD and Trepadora. If I didn't care about the price, I would just stop there at the Trepadora gels lol.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Yes! When I started doing wash n go's back as I kept going along I noticed how much better my hair got and my wash n go's. I do think patience is needed, especially depending on the state that your hair is in when starting.  My favorite combo is UFD and Trepadora. If I didn't care about the price, I would just stop there at the Trepadora gels lol.


You know what... just tell me which trepadora gels you like. I’m weak lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Since the digital salon is going away I’m doing a lot of searches and trying to get as much info as possible. Roni is super helpful, I wish she was still around.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> You know what... just tell me which trepadora gels you like. I’m weak lol


Lolllll I love the açaí berry. The papaya slip would be second. When I first started doing wash n go’s and found my groove - I’d use açaí berry and UFD exclusively.... then I said ehhh let me try ICH lol. I was going through the bottle of açaí berry. You might like it since the consistency is lighter, I know you usually use foam.


----------



## toaster

When I had my hair appointment with Mona she mentioned that the parting at my crown seemed a little sparse. She said she wasn’t familiar enough with my hair to know if that was normal for me, or if I was having a little hair loss.

I had an appointment with my dermatologist yesterday for another reason, but I asked her to check my scalp. She said I don’t have any signs of hair loss. My crown is where my hair grows in all different directions, and the longer/heavier my hair gets, the more apparent my scalp will be there as the hair pulls down and away from the scalp.

She’s a black woman and says she has a lot of black women patients that show up with very far stage hair loss in this area, so she was happy that Mona mentioned something, as many hair stylists don’t.

I’m happy to not have signs of hair loss. And I’m happy to know she recommends monthly cortisone shots to stop scalp inflammation, if you do have signs of hair loss.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

toaster said:


> @Shadow_Lace i hope you’re feeling better from your pain and dizzy spells!
> 
> I had to purchase a shower bench and I always have to eat before I wash my hair. I’ve found this helps me from feeling weak from the shower heat halfway through.


Aww thank you so much!!! My physical condition is greatly improved from yesterday! 

I need to find something similar! Thank you very much for the tip!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Whelp, so much for that! 
I was sooo grateful, for the major changes in my overall health yesterday! 
I went for a brisk walk, which in turn made my scalp hate me! (I don't exercise nearly as much as I should... so when opportunity knocks?)
So! Here am I again!



Ok so shortened Pre-Wash Routine again.
As I Am JBCO Water as my initial (& only) refresher spray all over my hair.
Parted into 2 sections....
Applied handfuls of lukewarm regular water on the loose hair side.
I used Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner as my main detangling agent.
3 braids (on either side) of removed matting/shedding & detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.

I clarified my hair with Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo.
On my scalp & roots only, I washed it with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea.

For my heavy-duty protein treatment, the Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment.
As a d/c, I used Briogeo Be Gentle, Be Kind Avocado + Kiwi Mega Moisture Superfoods Mask.

Disclaimer: 
While I purchased this mask, long before news of Briogeo's Don't Despair, Repair mask re-formulation. 
This may also contain the newest version or at least a similar formula.


Section by section...
I lightly rinsed my scalp/roots, unraveled each braid, lightly detangled & removed any matting/shedding.
Put the detangled section into a Bantu Knot.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
I used my XL microfiber towel from Lexxa Collection to dampen my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil) onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


So from the previous wash n go...

CurlJunkie Pattern Pusha is a great botanical gel alternative for glycerin-free, & medium hold.

The flaking was only in 1 area; wherein, I over applied the CJ Pattern Pusha gel, but that's it!


Onto The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil)
I stand by my previous review as this being better quality, Black-Owned strong/firm hold gel.
Definitely a great alternative to Xtreme (Wetline) Clear gel or Eco-Style gels.


So finally onto Briogeo...

I actually purchased this mask several months ago (I know, bad me, I have PJ problems...)

The Be Gentle, Be Kind Avocado + Kiwi Mega Moisture Superfoods Mask

Creamy consistency, not too thick but also not too runny.
Light (outside of the container, on my hair) pleasant, sweet scent.

However, while it inside of the tub it has a stronger sweet, fruity scent.
Upon rinsing, it seemed like my hair had an extra boost of moisture.

I don't know if I would use this as my main detangling product.
Since I prefer to do the bulk, of my detangling, prior to washing my hair.
So I can't recommend it for that purpose.


I do know it worked out great in my wash routine.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Also as annoying as they can be, I have found that it does take some time to see the best result from their advice. There is a payoff to being patient.


I agree. I went from not being able to wear a wng to where my curls are actually popping now. My regimen is super easy. I tried for years to wear a wng and never got past a 1 day wear. Now I've figured out how to stretch it for 5 days and its only been 7 months.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Yes! When I started doing wash n go's back as I kept going along I noticed how much better my hair got and my wash n go's. I do think patience is needed, especially depending on the state that your hair is in when starting.  My favorite combo is UFD and Trepadora. If I didn't care about the price, I would just stop there at the Trepadora gels lol.


I want to try the Trepadora next year. Can't wait.


----------



## faithVA

One thing I like about wearing a wng is I don't have to color my hair as often because you can't see my roots in this tightly coiled mass  But my hairline was turning quite gray so I finally colored today. I don't know why I make it so hard.   I've been wearing my hair straight back with The Doux for a week so I didn't have to rinse before I got started. I applied the color and used the shampoo and conditioner which came with the kit. My hair felt coarser than usual but will see over the next week if there is a difference. Went a little heavier with the gel, added water and then more gel. I made sure I smoothed it in. After I got out the shower, I added 3 pumps of ICH. I really smoothed that in. After about 2 hours, I diffused on cool high. Then I let it air dry a bit. Then a few minutes ago, I diffused again on medium high. 

Excluding the color, I think this is going to be my routine for the remainder of the year. I think this regimen gives me defined curls that last 5 without drying out. 

I wish my camera took better pictures indoors but they suck with the lighting.


----------



## toaster

Yesssss @faithVA   I was halfway through your post thinking “where are the pics?”

We can wash and go our way into the new year.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yesssss @faithVA   I was halfway through your post thinking “where are the pics?”
> 
> We can wash and go our way into the new year.


I'm working on the pics. I swear!  I get my hair cut next week, so hopefully she will take pics for me.


----------



## discodumpling

Say word @faithVA??  Sis I know your struggle and im so happy for you enjoying your wash n go life!!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I agree. I went from not being able to wear a wng to where my curls are actually popping now. My regimen is super easy. I tried for years to wear a wng and never got past a 1 day wear. Now I've figured out how to stretch it for 5 days and its only been 7 months.



Im so glad that joining the digital salon worked out well for you. They really know their stuff.


----------



## faithVA

discodumpling said:


> Say word @faithVA??  Sis I know your struggle and im so happy for you enjoying your wash n go life!!



Thank You! Yes, I have been struggling for a long time. I'm not quite yet ready to celebrate. Too many setbacks in my past. Let me get 2021 under my belt and I will feel more comfortable.  But I am glad for the progress.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Im so glad that joining the digital salon worked out well for you. They really know their stuff.


Thank you for reaching out to me.  I felt if you believed in it enough to IM me it was worth looking into.  I only did 1 month, which is all I needed. It was worth the investment.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if the digital salon comes back. They’ve been pretty quiet on social media. I don’t think they got quite the response they were looking for.
> 
> With COVID and all its adjustments, they seemed overwhelmed. When (if) things go back to normal they might reopen.



They have been pretty quiet in social media. I think they need the digital salon to keep their finger on the pulse of the consumer. I’m thinking after Aeleise’s new baby gets a little older they may bring it back.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Thank you for reaching out to me.  I felt if you believed in it enough to IM me it was worth looking into.  I only did 1 month, which is all I needed. It was worth the investment.


Same! One month taught me a lot! The rest will come with continuing the practices.

I’m excited for your next trim!!


----------



## KaciaLN12

toaster said:


> These aren’t the best photos, but on the left is 3 days after my haircut and on the right is today. 1 month and 5 days between them.
> 
> On the left my stylist used uncle funky’s and Sebastian twisted foam. On the right I used mousse def.
> 
> I think it’s a mix of different styling products and maybe a little growth?
> 
> View attachment 464501


Wow, your curl pattern looks like a bomb  braidout! So pretty!


----------



## LavenderMint

It took some time but I really like how my hair turned out last time. I took actual notes so I can remember what I did that seems to have made so much difference.
My time goal was 90minutes total, washing and styling.

After washing with Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Moisture shampoo, I used DevaCurls Heaven in Hair, letting it marinate while I scrubbed down. My energy started flagging after making sure it was thoroughly rinsed out- DC products (most rinse-out products not just them, tbh) make my scalp itch especially badly if left in. I clipped my hair in three sections on each side, and separate those into halves for product application.

With UFD, I’m averaging between 4-6 pumps for each section. I couldn’t stand my body being wet anymore so I used one of those continuous mist spray bottles to get my hair back to dripping wet. Then after UFD I topped it with AG  Cloud. By then, I was tired and ready to be done.

So after blow drying for as long as I could stand it & sitting in front of a fan, I only put bands on three sections at the front, popped on my bonnet and went to bed. Surprisingly, the back of my head dried completely, has firm, untouched coils & is the least sticky part of my hair. The parts I banded were still unpleasantly wet & sticky the next day. The front of my hair has a much softer hold but somehow also has definition and won’t keep a part.
Since then, I've just been popping my bonnet on at night and shaking my hair out after my morning shower.

I’m excited to wash again tomorrow and see how that shakes out. Pictures aren’t attaching even though they load.


----------



## toaster

I ended up buying the dyson dryer/diffuser with my 20% off at Sephora.

We are going home for the holidays and possibly spending a few weeks there, and I was dreading air drying my wash and go in the winter. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## LavenderMint

I am sitting here STILL in my towel, peeved and uncomfortably dry, from this afternoons botched wash session. I realized that the water wasn’t going down the drain as I was smoothing in the shampoo. I switched to the kitchen sink but my skin is so uncomfortable. I finished my hair in the sink & pretty much did what I did before with UFD, my continuous spray bottle and AG Cloud. I’m still waiting for it to dry and for the drain clearing treatment to work.   I’m so done with this wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I ended up buying the dyson dryer/diffuser with my 20% off at Sephora.
> 
> We are going home for the holidays and possibly spending a few weeks there, and I was dreading air drying my wash and go in the winter. Hopefully this helps.


Enjoy it!!
I’m jealous that you get to see family for the holidays. My parents are too worried about corona to have anyone visit.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint 
I’m sorry about your drain clog. That really sucks.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Enjoy it!!
> I’m jealous that you get to see family for the holidays. My parents are too worried about corona to have anyone visit.


My parents are worried too! My husband’s parents and my parents live about 30 minutes from each other. We’ll stay with my husband’s family and meet up with my parents in their backyard.

I don’t want to make anyone uncomfortable, so that’s our plan.

Im going to try the dyson on my wash this weekend!! Super excited and trying to remember what I learned from Aishia’s diffuser video.


----------



## toaster

I’m binging Embrace Natural Beauty’s YouTube videos. Her hair seems very similar to mine.

She got a trim with a new stylist on Instagram live today. She trusts the stylist now and next time she’ll get a shape! Seems like she wants to keep her overall length but wants face framing layers.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint
> I’m sorry about your drain clog. That really sucks.


Thank you. My hubs thinks it’s actually not a clog but that the mechanism is broken that moves the thing to hold or release the water. 

My hair looks... not great. It’s as if my mindset came right through and is showing through my hair. But it’s not the end of the world. I’ve got enough headbands to last me until next wash day and if it’s really unbearable, I’ll wash again w/o doing a wng.
If nothing else, I have learned that it’s easy to just wash and try again.


----------



## toaster

This morning’s mid-week wash was full of surprises.

I used up my innersense hydrating conditioner. I really loved it, but I might like the briogeo curl charisma conditioner more. Either way, I’ll use up the briogeo before deciding what to repurchase. I think if I’m going to have two conditioners open, I’d rather one be a deep conditioner than two instant conditioners.

I also was looking at my inner peace cream while washing and decided to use it as a topper instead of my mousse. It smells delicious and has a lot of slip. Not sure how defined my hair will be or how long it will last.

Also the second ingredient is Shea butter. I know the A’s use it in their salon, but I just got used to not using products with Shea butter that high in the ingredient list.

We’ll see. I think we’re still in the can’t post pictures phase of the forum, so I can’t post my final results.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> This morning’s mid-week wash was full of surprises.
> 
> I used up my innersense hydrating conditioner. I really loved it, but I might like the briogeo curl charisma conditioner more. Either way, I’ll use up the briogeo before deciding what to repurchase. I think if I’m going to have two conditioners open, I’d rather one be a deep conditioner than two instant conditioners.
> 
> I also was looking at my inner peace cream while washing and decided to use it as a topper instead of my mousse. It smells delicious and has a lot of slip. Not sure how defined my hair will be or how long it will last.
> 
> Also the second ingredient is Shea butter. I know the A’s use it in their salon, but I just got used to not using products with Shea butter that high in the ingredient list.
> 
> We’ll see. I think we’re still in the can’t post pictures phase of the forum, so I can’t post my final results.


I recently finished my Innersense hydrating conditioner and I’m getting ready to try their color radiance conditioner. People rave about that one. I can’t wait to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## toaster

Inner peace wash and go is just okay. Not super defined, but soft and still pretty. Probably won’t use again.

Next on my experiment list is kinky curly knot today and curling custard.

I’ve been wanting to try these products since like 2008.

Will do a wash and go and practice diffusing this weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Inner peace wash and go is just okay. Not super defined, but soft and still pretty. Probably won’t use again.
> 
> Next on my experiment list is kinky curly knot today and curling custard.
> 
> I’ve been wanting to try these products since like 2008.
> 
> Will do a wash and go and practice diffusing this weekend.


Did you use the inner peace by itself?

I used kinky curly as my staple for a long time, but I prefer ICH. I think maybe I was using to much of the KC custard. But now I have no plans to buy it again.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Did you use the inner peace by itself?
> 
> I used kinky curly as my staple for a long time, but I prefer ICH. I think maybe I was using to much of the KC custard. But now I have no plans to buy it again.


No ma’am! I used it over uncle funky’s. I’ve pretty much decided everything is a topper and curly magic is my leave in.

I’m going to try knot today and custard this weekend, but already I don’t like that custard doesn’t come in a pump. Jar products are so hard to apply in the shower.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally back, really waited too long do my hair... but also I was trying to give my scalp enough time to properly heal.

Pre-Wash Routine more or less like the previous but with a new oil for my scalp treatment.
I used the Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint for my scalp treatment.
Detangling agent was TMC Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner.

I clarified with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
Next, I used Honey's Handmade Sea Moss & Bamboo Mask as my strengthening d/c.

Section by section...

Lightly rinsed the roots/scalp, unraveled the braid to detangle & remove matting/shedding.
Rinsed the section, then put it into a Bantu Knot.

(On more wet-than-damp hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On re-dampened hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.




Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint.
I love this scent out to the 2 oils I've used for my scalp treatments!

The other one was just too overwhelming.
I noticed this to be an issue across the board, with covering the odor of the Black Castor Oil.

Sometime ago, I purchased the Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Lavender Hibiscus for my Mom.
I never actually bothered to check the scent of that one until recently... oops.

Do: 
Avoid the Lavender scent of any Black Castor Oil, if you're sensitive to scents.


Now, the Kreyol Essence HBCO Rosemary Mint has more of an herbal-Earthy scent.
But it wasn't overpowering, & actually smelled nice with TMC Conditioner on my hair.


As for the Honey's Handmade...

This is the 1st time I've used a mask from her brand.

It's the mini 1 oz. Sea Moss & Bamboo Mask.

I consider it a strengthening mask because Bamboo was the 3rd ingredient.
So the strengthening properties of the Bamboo were definitely in there!
Also, my hair felt a tad coated; not to worry, this regularly happens with hardcore strengthening masks/dcs.

More runny than I expected for a mask.
Still creamy, but really messy!

Slip was great!
Well for the tiny bit I did use to detangle & remove shedding/matting from my hair.

Scent? 
In the tub, like any ol' lotion.
However, outside of it, and on my hair...
Floral (possibly a very light Jasmine), not really distinctive of a clean/fresh scent.
Very mild scent, didn't linger upon rinsing.


----------



## toaster

I love following curl artists on Instagram for the hair pics and occasional tips.

I’m unfollowing those that have turned their focus to “partnering with a curl artist” and stopped posting videos and tips.

I completely agree with their advice, but I’ve already made a partnership so I’m not gaining anything from this up and down my timeline.


----------



## faithVA

Had my stylist visit. We are still working on shaping as it grows out. It is such an enjoyable experience.  I'm glad I found her. I go back in March. I'm horrible at pics but hope this gives an idea. It looks better IRL.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA

Your shape is really nice and your hair looks sooooo healthy and happy and moisturized and soft!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Your shape is really nice and your hair looks sooooo healthy and happy and moisturized and soft!


Thank You @toaster . I was hoping to keep more length. But as I watched her cut hair away what she was doing made sense. I could see the shape coming through as she cut. She set we are setting the shape now so when it is longer we won't need to cut but just trim the ends. 

My hair is definitely healthier. I can see the improvement since March. Looking forward to seeing where she is in then because that will be one year.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I love following curl artists on Instagram for the hair pics and occasional tips.
> 
> I’m unfollowing those that have turned their focus to “partnering with a curl artist” and stopped posting videos and tips.
> 
> I completely agree with their advice, but I’ve already made a partnership so I’m not gaining anything from this up and down my timeline.



who are your favorites?


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA that taper looks great on you!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA that taper looks great on you!



Thank you @GettingKinky. I'm feeling a bit hair anxious for some reason. Maybe just because it is the end of the year and its an old habit to check progress at year end. I need to settle in and get used to my new short hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> who are your favorites?


Lately @curlsbycandace has been a good follow. She cuts a lot of longer haired women so it’s nice to see their shapes and get some inspiration for the future. And of course Mona is one of my faves. Her cuts that she posts are always so artistic, I almost feel bad being a client and just getting a boring shape.


----------



## toaster

This is by far my best wash and go so far. I used a lot of knot today, a medium amount of curling custard, and I used a wet brush to detangle with conditioner in my hair.

1 hour under the dryer. My ends are still damp so I expect more shrinkage over the day.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> This is by far my best wash and go so far. I used a lot of knot today, a medium amount of curling custard, and I used a wet brush to detangle with conditioner in my hair.
> 
> 1 hour under the dryer. My ends are still damp so I expect more shrinkage over the day.
> 
> View attachment 465325View attachment 465327View attachment 465329


It looks fabulous. Super defined and looks very moisturized.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> It looks fabulous. Super defined and looks very moisturized.


Thank you! I’m pretty surprised by the results, but I love it so far.

I’ll obviously have to try this again to see if I continue to get good results.

The wet brush makes me nervous because it has balls on the end, but my hair was very detangled, even more so than when I use the Felicia leatherwood brush.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Lately @curlsbycandace has been a good follow. She cuts a lot of longer haired women so it’s nice to see their shapes and get some inspiration for the future. And of course Mona is one of my faves. Her cuts that she posts are always so artistic, I almost feel bad being a client and just getting a boring shape.


That’s one of the reasons I didn’t go to her for a haircut when she did a pop up near me. She was charging a lot and I wasn’t brave enough to let her work her magic.

I’m going to check out @curlsbycandace.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I like your kinky curly results. It almost makes me want to try it again, but I think I’m going to stick with ICH.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have 2 new combos I want to try
- KCKT + ICH + mousse def
- KCKT + ICH + Inner Peace

I’ve only tried using 3 stylers once or twice before and it didn’t turn out well. But my hair and technique are much better now, so I’m hopeful.


----------



## toaster

I booked in for a curly cut in December with Mona’s former assistant. He washed and styled my hair in September, and now he’s taking cutting clients! I’m saving over $100 and his portfolio of cuts is stunning. He’s been training with her for 3 years. I’m excited! Hoping to just keep the shape with the goal of continuing to grow it out.


----------



## OhTall1

Day 5 hair


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I booked in for a curly cut in December with Mona’s former assistant. He washed and styled my hair in September, and now he’s taking cutting clients! I’m saving over $100 and his portfolio of cuts is stunning. He’s been training with her for 3 years. I’m excited! Hoping to just keep the shape with the goal of continuing to grow it out.


I saw her announce that on IG. I would definitely go to him if I were in NY.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wish my hair would stay this defined for 5 days. Your hair looks great @OhTall1


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I tried your favorite combo today UFD + Mousse def. Foam is so much easier to apply with the UFD in. I only needed 8 pumps of MD and my hair was totally saturated. I only diffused for about 5 minutes so I’ll have to wait awhile until I can see how I like it.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not loving my new cut just yet. I noticed when she uses just a small amount of gel, I get more elongation, less definition but also shorter wear time. I use more gel and get more definition, less elongation and longer wear time. So, what looked good when I walked out of the salon doesn't look good when I get home. It is going to take a month before it grows out a bit for me to enjoy this. 

I am still learning what I want, what I like and how things work.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm not loving my new cut just yet. I noticed when she uses just a small amount of gel, I get more elongation, less definition but also shorter wear time. I use more gel and get more definition, less elongation and longer wear time. So, what looked good when I walked out of the salon doesn't look good when I get home. It is going to take a month before it grows out a bit for me to enjoy this.
> 
> I am still learning what I want, what I like and how things work.


 Maybe next time you can get a dry cut on your own styling. There is definitely a learning curve to getting a good cut. 

When I got my first curly cut, my hair was not in good condition she had me come in with no product on my hair and did a dry cut. So that meant she started from a place where my hair looked pretty crazy. She made it look better, but it didn’t set me up well for growing it out. Now that I know better, I realize that she cut too much from my crown, and it’s taking forever for it to grow back.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe next time you can get a dry cut on your own styling. There is definitely a learning curve to getting a good cut.
> 
> When I got my first curly cut, my hair was not in good condition she had me come in with no product on my hair and did a dry cut. So that meant she started from a place where my hair looked pretty crazy. She made it look better, but it didn’t set me up well for growing it out. Now that I know better, I realize that she cut too much from my crown, and it’s taking forever for it to grow back.



I think when it is longer I can do a dry cut. I typically wear my hair super shrunken, so not sure she could really shape that.

I agree, there is definitely a learning curve to get a good cut. I think this is a good cut, but because I wear my hair so shrunken, it will be a month or two before my shrunken hair looks like the salon visit hair if that makes sense.

That helped talking that out. I got a good cut and it is going to grow out well. I just have to realize that there will be a 1 or 2 month window before the two match up.

I could tell as she was cutting it she could see the shape in her head. I'm just moaning about nothing.


----------



## faithVA

I'm thinking about what I should buy for Black Friday. I love having such a simple regimen now. I need very few products. So of course getting a few bottles of UFD and maybe 2 bottles of ICH. But I was thinking about getting 1 bottle of Trepadora. I realized I have no idea what it is for. 

Why are you ladies using it? Why 3 layers versus just 2? Or if you are just using 2 layers with the Trepadora, why Trepadora versus ICH?

Excuse my spelling if it is wrong.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking about what I should buy for Black Friday. I love having such a simple regimen now. I need very few products. So of course getting a few bottles of UFD and maybe 2 bottles of ICH. But I was thinking about getting 1 bottle of Trepadora. I realized I have no idea what it is for.
> 
> Why are you ladies using it? Why 3 layers versus just 2? Or if you are just using 2 layers with the Trepadora, why Trepadora versus ICH?
> 
> Excuse my spelling if it is wrong.


I haven’t graduated to using 3 stylers yet, but the 3rd styler is supposed to be an anti-humectant so it keeps your hair from getting frizzy if the air is too wet or too dry.  Here in CA the humidity doesn’t change that much so I don’t think I really need a 3rd styler. I may play around with one to try and get a more matte finish to my hair. I don’t like when it has that artificial shiny look.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I tried your favorite combo today UFD + Mousse def. Foam is so much easier to apply with the UFD in. I only needed 8 pumps of MD and my hair was totally saturated. I only diffused for about 5 minutes so I’ll have to wait awhile until I can see how I like it.


Yessss keep us updated! UFD is like the ultimate leave in for MD.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA I’m sorry you don’t love your cut. I get what you mean about how you wear your hair vs how they style it. I bet by January it’s starting form into the shape she cut for you. In the interim you can always wear your slap cap!

I’ve been thinking about Black Friday too. Need to do at least 2 more kinky curly wash and go’s before I stock up on them. Need at least another big bottle of UFD.

And what I really think I want is a clarifying shampoo with sulfates. I love Innersense hydrating hair bath and briogeo curl charisma conditioner. I just need to clarify shampoo occasionally.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t graduated to using 3 stylers yet, but the 3rd styler is supposed to be an anti-humectant so it keeps your hair from getting frizzy if the air is too wet or too dry.  Here in CA the humidity doesn’t change that much so I don’t think I really need a 3rd styler. I may play around with one to try and get a more matte finish to my hair. I don’t like when it has that artificial shiny look.


OK We have a lot of humidity changes in VA. I remember the A's talking about coming to DC and not being ready for the humidity here. I don't remember any of their suggestions.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA I’m sorry you don’t love your cut. I get what you mean about how you wear your hair vs how they style it. I bet by January it’s starting form into the shape she cut for you. In the interim you can always wear your slap cap!
> 
> I’ve been thinking about Black Friday too. Need to do at least 2 more kinky curly wash and go’s before I stock up on them. Need at least another big bottle of UFD.
> 
> And what I really think I want is a clarifying shampoo with sulfates. I love Innersense hydrating hair bath and briogeo curl charisma conditioner. I just need to clarify shampoo occasionally.


Yeah, I will get over it. Just impatient (lol). And the slap cap is already on. I now have 3 so I'm good to go for the winter. 

I like the Elucence's clarifying and moisturizing shampoos. Even for my dry sensitive hair they work nicely. And I bought a small bottle of both in March and have barely touched either. I shampoo once with the clarifying shampoo and then follow it up with the moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @faithVA I’m sorry you don’t love your cut. I get what you mean about how you wear your hair vs how they style it. I bet by January it’s starting form into the shape she cut for you. In the interim you can always wear your slap cap!
> 
> I’ve been thinking about Black Friday too. Need to do at least 2 more kinky curly wash and go’s before I stock up on them. Need at least another big bottle of UFD.
> 
> And what I really think I want is a clarifying shampoo with sulfates. I love Innersense hydrating hair bath and briogeo curl charisma conditioner. I just need to clarify shampoo occasionally.


I love the kinky curly shampoo. It’s a clarifying shampoo, even though they say it’s a moisturizing shampoo, and I love the way it smells (citrusy). It’s doesn’t have sulfates but it has a very strong surfactant, c14-16 olefin sulfonate. It gets my hair really clean.


----------



## toaster

Thank you ladies! @GettingKinky @faithVA


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yessss keep us updated! UFD is like the ultimate leave in for MD.


I like the way the UFD + MD turned out. But my hair is shinier than when I use MD by itself and it took much longer to dry. But if it lasts 3 days it may become my midweek routine. 
Once I finish my kinky curly knot today I may just switch to UFD as my base all the time. I just wish it came in a different fragrance.
This weekend I’m going to try KCKT+ ICH + IP


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally back into the swing of things with my Pre-Wash Routine!

As I Am JBCO Water as my refresher spray & majority water product.
Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic as my lighter refresher mist.
Kreyol Essence HBCO Rosemary Mint as my scalp (problem areas) treatment.
More of the EBW HH Hair Tonic, followed by the As I Am JBCO Water.
Additional handfuls of warm water onto my hair.
Used TMC Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my main detangling agent.
3 braids on either side of removed matting/shedding & thoroughly detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.


I washed my hair with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea.
Next, for a nice strengthening treatment, I used Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor.

Section by section,
Rinsed off the scalp/roots, unraveled each braid, lightly detangled and rinsed the entire section.
Put that section into a smaller Bantu Knot.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.
My XL microfiber towel from Lexxa Collection was used to dampen my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Herbal Essences Mango & Aloe Curl Cream onto each section.

As a finisher, sealant & anti-humidity product...
I lightly scrunched and patted the Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals) onto my hair.

I'm currently air-drying my hair for a wash n go.




While I do miss the OGX dry oil mists, those may be discontinued... 

Here's to hoping the Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals)  will be a great alternative!

This is a true serum.
Basically a thick, clear, liquid product.
While I applied it on my damp hair on top of my styling product...
The directions advise for use on wet or dry hair.


Very nice scent, faintly smells more of the rose scent.
Overall, there's a nice blend of the cherry blossom scent, as well.

Only a little is needed for application!
Great slip! 
It played well with my other hair products.


----------



## toaster

I don’t want to, but I think I’ll be getting a week out of my kinky curly wash and go. If I can find time, I’ll wash tonight. But work has been very hectic.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I don’t want to, but I think I’ll be getting a week out of my kinky curly wash and go. If I can find time, I’ll wash tonight. But work has been very hectic.


Kinky curly works very well. But for some reason my hair always was a bit stringy when I used it. You are tempting me to try it again, but I have so much ICH, UFD, MD and IP that I don’t need to buy any more products.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace Does the serum work well for you? Does it have cones?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Kinky curly works very well. But for some reason my hair always was a bit stringy when I used it. You are tempting me to try it again, but I have so much ICH, UFD, MD and IP that I don’t need to buy any more products.


It’s a bit stringy on me as well! But not much more than any other gel.

Ive been thinking a lot about the idea that our hair lives in space and is 3D and I think a combination of my hair texture and length and cut means I don’t get much volume. Even when my technique was worse and my hair was less defined, it never really stuck out. So I guess stringy is kind of what my hair will be like.


----------



## LavenderMint

Whew! Had quite a bit to catch up on! @faithVA & @toaster & @OhTall1 you all look awesome! @faithVA I think you’ve perfectly summed up how I feel about my hair as well: how I wear it is a little different from how it was styled but I can definitely appreciate it for what it will be. I’m finding that there’s also so much difference in degree of shrinkage depending on what products I use. Another realization for me this past wash day is that my ends stay feeing sticky because they tend to form an O even if the length of my hair is an S, creating a gel bubble. Besides that, the other thing that effects my definition is using the Denman brush. I love it for detangling and helping to remove shed hairs but my hair refuses to clump well afterwards, tangles more & looks very frizzy.

I go back to the salon tomorrow but not for a wng; I’m resting that for a week or two. I’ll probably pick up the InnerSense hair bath, maybe ICH while I’m there & another bottle of UFD. I was going through my closet a while back and realized I have a few “drugstore” gels and foams to try but I’m side-eyeing them now. That moco de gorila, two different kinds... I’m not sure I should even try that as a topper  I also have Aussie gel & Dove curls mousse in there.
I will try to upload photos from the last wash and go.
Edit: Nevermind, I must have been REALLY mad because there is not a single picture of my hair from that set


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It’s a bit stringy on me as well! But not much more than any other gel.
> 
> Ive been thinking a lot about the idea that our hair lives in space and is 3D and I think a combination of my hair texture and length and cut means I don’t get much volume. Even when my technique was worse and my hair was less defined, it never really stuck out. So I guess stringy is kind of what my hair will be like.


 If you want 3D hair I’m sure Mona would be happy to give it to you.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> If you want 3D hair I’m sure Mona would be happy to give it to you.


Honestly? I don’t lol. I want long curly hair.


----------



## toaster

Had to rush my hair because of work. Fully expecting it to be a disaster. Will wash again on Sunday.


----------



## toaster

Surprisingly my hair turned out quite nice.
I tried parting it differently to apply the product and I didn’t like it. Will stick to what I know.
But the kinky curly products work quite well on my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 3 of UFD + MD. It’s barely hanging on, but I’m wearing it to work. The crown always frizzes on my and of course that’s the most visible part.


----------



## LavenderMint

I don’t have a wng now but it was so nice to walk in and the stylist complimented me on how I had it.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> I don’t have a wng now but it was so nice to walk in and the stylist complimented me on how I had it.
> View attachment 465501


It looks great!


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking about what I should buy for Black Friday. I love having such a simple regimen now. I need very few products. So of course getting a few bottles of UFD and maybe 2 bottles of ICH. But I was thinking about getting 1 bottle of Trepadora. I realized I have no idea what it is for.
> 
> Why are you ladies using it? Why 3 layers versus just 2? Or if you are just using 2 layers with the Trepadora, why Trepadora versus ICH?
> 
> Excuse my spelling if it is wrong.



For me, Trepadora gives a longer longevity and is a bit more predictable than ICH. Whenever I've used ICH I have to redo in about 2-3 days. When I started doing wash n go's I was exclusively using UFD and Trepadora and this took my through the entire summer with no issues. ICH has been more of a hit or miss. But that's my hair... It seems a lot like the ICH. I just appreciate knowing exactly what to expect with the Trepadora.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky How did your inner peace wash and go turn out?

I’m still loving kinky curly. Diffused my hair dry for about 25 minutes. Still damp, so I will probably diffuse again for 20 minutes later.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> For me, Trepadora gives a longer longevity and is a bit more predictable than ICH. Whenever I've used ICH I have to redo in about 2-3 days. When I started doing wash n go's I was exclusively using UFD and Trepadora and this took my through the entire summer with no issues. ICH has been more of a hit or miss. But that's my hair... It seems a lot like the ICH. I just appreciate knowing exactly what to expect with the Trepadora.


Thank you for that explanation. I definitely want to try it.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky How did your inner peace wash and go turn out?
> 
> I’m still loving kinky curly. Diffused my hair dry for about 25 minutes. Still damp, so I will probably diffuse again for 20 minutes later.



the inner peace worked pretty well. I didn’t use enough water and ICH so I have a lot of shrinkage, but I like the hold that inner peace provides. I’m going to use it again next week.


----------



## toaster

Getting my second curly cut in three weeks. Hoping for an APL wash and go by end of next year. Not sure that’s totally possible with how much shrinkage I have.

This is the back of my head on day 2 with kinky curly.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Getting my second curly cut in three weeks. Hoping for an APL wash and go by end of next year. Not sure that’s totally possible with how much shrinkage I have.
> 
> This is the back of my head on day 2 with kinky curly.


I’m jealous that your hair reaches past your shoulders. I don’t think mine will ever do that. It barely reaches my shoulder when it’s soaking wet. 

And I’m jealous that you have Mona/Steven to do your cuts/styling.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

So yeah I totally skipped my tried n' true, Pre-Wash Routine... I'm still wondering if that was a good choice...


I used Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash to detangle my hair.
Sectioned it off into 6 sections.

Section by section...
I lightly rinsed my hair, unravelled the braid, then detangled and fully rinsed my hair.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Pattern Beauty Strong Hold Gel onto each section I'm currently air-drying my hair.



Now that I have actually used the co-wash as per it's directions...

The slip is present, but it seems to rapidly dissipate upon contact with my hair.
Majority of my shed hair was easily removed by hand.
But I chose to use my Phillips Flexi-Brush for the worst tangled areas.
I was trying to give my hands & fingers a break (those longer detangling sessions, were getting to me).

It was just ok, while using the brush.
Got the job done, but I won't repurchase.

I've had other detangling conditioners & co-wash products produce better results.


I still love the DE Almond & Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse as a leave-in! 
Slip is great! 
The scent is fruity and pleasant.
However, it's not a stand-alone styling product like the TGIN Rosewater Curl Defining Mousse.
There's just not enough hold from the DE Mousse.


As for Pattern Beauty Strong Hold Gel, this is my 1x using it.

Yeah, this isn't a strong hold, at all.
It's more like a medium hold, that can be built upon but why bother wasting it.

Consistency: very thick, clear gel.
Scent is light, smells like Chamomile flowers & a clean fresh scent.


I only have the sample size, but I was still using what felt like a very heavy-hand.
Only for it to produce lackluster results.

I was hoping for another Black-Owned strong/firm hold gel, like The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel.
I'm glad I didn't purchase the full size of this! 

If there are any changes (or not) to the hold, I come back later with more on that.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Getting my second curly cut in three weeks. Hoping for an APL wash and go by end of next year. Not sure that’s totally possible with how much shrinkage I have.
> 
> This is the back of my head on day 2 with kinky curly.



It looks really good. You are very close to an APL wash and go now. I would say it is highly possible.


----------



## faithVA

The A's and others are right about shampoo making a difference. I bought some shampoos and conditioners I ended up giving my SO because of reactions. He was using a cleansing conditioner and liking that because of the all in one. But eventually he ran out and switched over to the shampoo conditioner combination. He started telling me how soft his hair was even though he only selectively used the conditioner. Then he started mentioning it more and more. Before I gave him my products he didn't use conditioner. And now I think better shampoos and conditioners are his new thing.

So, I heard him say how soft it was and I smiled. But just now I kissed him on his head and I was like  Oh man your hair is soft.

I'm a little ticked though because I don't know that my hair is that soft. I'm feeling some kind of way (lol).


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> The A's and others are right about shampoo making a difference. I bought some shampoos and conditioners I ended up giving my SO because of reactions. He was using a cleansing conditioner and liking that because of the all in one. But eventually he ran out and switched over to the shampoo conditioner combination. He started telling me how soft his hair was even though he only selectively used the conditioner. Then he started mentioning it more and more. Before I gave him my products he didn't use conditioner. And now I think better shampoos and conditioners are his new thing.
> 
> So, I heard him say how soft it was and I smiled. But just now I kissed him on his head and I was like  Oh man your hair is soft.
> 
> I'm a little ticked though because I don't know that my hair is that soft. I'm feeling some kind of way (lol).


This is so funny! I’m glad his hair is getting soft now that he uses shampoo lol.

Shampoo and more kinky curly products are the only things on my Black Friday list!


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA That’s so cute that your SO is getting into his hair and liking the better products. My DH never gives his hair a second thought


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster are you switching from UFD+ MD to kinky curly or are you planning to use both?

what shampoo are you getting?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA That’s so cute that your SO is getting into his hair and liking the better products. My DH never gives his hair a second thought


My SO wouldn't have either. He was running out of stuff and asked me if I had something so he didn't have to buy anything. He wasn't convinced that it mattered. But the proof is in the pudding. You might have to sneak some better stuff in your DH's shower.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> This is so funny! I’m glad his hair is getting soft now that he uses shampoo lol.
> 
> Shampoo and more kinky curly products are the only things on my Black Friday list!


I was just thinking about that. I'm thinking about 3 UFD, 2 ICHs and maybe 1 trepadora. That should last me until next November.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok I had to skip my Pre-Wash routine, because I was running on a very limited amount of time.
So I improvised a little bit.


First, just with warm running water, I gently removed any shed hair.
I split my hair into two sections.

Smoothed on Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash onto 1 section.
I went over that section with my Phillips Flexi-Brush, then separated my hair into 3 sections.
Detangled my hair with my brush, then braided the detangled hair.
Repeated on the other side, totaling into 6 braids.


While still sectioned off...

I clarified my hair with Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
The Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my light protein treatment.


Section by section...
I rinsed my roots, then unraveled the braid, & gently detangled it under running water. 

(On wet hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto each section.

After air-drying for about an hour, I lightly smoothed and patted the Giovanni Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals) onto my hair.

I'm currently air-drying my hair for a wash n go.



So the hold from the Pattern Beauty Strong Hold gel, basically turned into a light-medium hold.
I noticed when just lightly rinsing my hair, I had way more tangles than usual after day 1.

Definitely won't be repurchasing this gel. 
Might just wind up using the rest of the sample: on my edges, to touch up frizzy areas, or something.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster are you switching from UFD+ MD to kinky curly or are you planning to use both?
> 
> what shampoo are you getting?


I... think so? I’ll keep UFD and MD around because I really loved the results. But for some reason kinky curly is winning me over and I like using them together.

I’m going to buy the come clean shampoo thanks to your recommendation!


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace great review of the pattern beauty gel! I was curious about their products, especially with their Black Friday sale.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I was just thinking about that. I'm thinking about 3 UFD, 2 ICHs and maybe 1 trepadora. That should last me until next November.


Great list!! I’m going to allow myself some trepadora products in the spring I think.


----------



## toaster

Washed my hair and thought about what I like about the kinky curly products. They are very water soluble. A few minutes in the shower and my hair feels product free even prior to shampooing.

I also like how the combo defines each of my curls. It makes detangling afterwards so much easier. Applying a lot of knot today and adding water makes my fingers glide through my hair. Then the curling custard almost disappears in your hair when you add it on top. I end up with shiny, slightly crunchy hair that lasts for 4/5 days before I wash again.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Washed my hair and thought about what I like about the kinky curly products. They are very water soluble. A few minutes in the shower and my hair feels product free even prior to shampooing.
> 
> I also like how the combo defines each of my curls. It makes detangling afterwards so much easier. Applying a lot of knot today and adding water makes my fingers glide through my hair. Then the curling custard almost disappears in your hair when you add it on top. I end up with shiny, slightly crunchy hair that lasts for 4/5 days before I wash again.


I love knot today.  I use a generous amount on my hair, it’s great for making my hair tangle free. My ends are old and damaged and need all the help they can get.  But I like  ICH more than the KC custard.
The As claim that the knot today builds up quickly.  I use an AP shampoo every week and the kinky curly shampoo every 4 weeks or so and I don’t have any build up issues.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new favorite combo!

Skipped my Pre-Wash Routine... again.

Use The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my detangling agent.
Finished up with 6 braids (on either side) of removed matting/shedding, detangled hair.

Cleansed with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
Next, I used Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask as my strengthening/anti-shedding d/c.

After lightly rinsing my hair, section by section:
I unraveled each braid, and gently detangled it under running warm water.

(On soaking wet hair) I sprayed Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In Conditioner, followed by smoothing on the Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion, then re-sectioning my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto each section. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Ok, this was originally meant to be trial run for the Alikay Naturals Avocado Mask, & yeah...


1st up! Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask, is a new favorite anti-shedding/strengthening mask!

Slip is awesome!
Scent is great! 
Reminds me of Aloe Vera & Cucumber, yet it's also faintly sweet.

I'll admit I was a tad skeptical of the anti-shedding claims on the label...
However, I was pleasantly surprised by the lack of excessive shedding near styling time.

Disclaimer: I don't think any product is going to 100% eliminate all of my shedding.  
However, if it takes out the majority? Then that's the sign of an optimal product!

I'm glad I didn't also use the Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea, this go-round. 
Or else I wouldn't know if that was true of this, Alikay Naturals Avocado Mask, as well!



Next: Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In Conditioner.

I'm revisiting this particular leave-in, I didn't give it a fair judgement some yrs ago.
But then again I was still learning/researching ingredients, and just barely skimming the surface of my own hair's properties.

I hope this is an improvement on all of her spray products! 
Because it actually produces a fine mist, instead of a thick stream!

Same Lemon Heads (candy), sweet scent!
It's lightweight, with a good amount of slip.



3rd: Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion.
Another revisited product.
And I'm glad for it.

Completely passed the wet mix test!


Still smells like Watermelon Jolly Rancher (candy)!
Great slip! 
Can even lightly detangle, my hair, with this particular product.

I don't know if I'll try it out as the main styling product, just yet.
Perhaps some time in the future.


----------



## faithVA

I bought 3 UFD gels @30% off. That is a good deal for me. That gives me 3 bottles for the price of 1/2. I decided to skip the Innersense because it was only 20% off. I think I have a 20% off coupon so I can buy that whenever. I will also save the Trepadora purchase until it gets warm and I see how my hair acts. I didn't even go out enough this summer to worry about whether my hair frizzes or not


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I bought 3 UFD gels @30% off. That is a good deal for me. That gives me 3 bottles for the price of 1/2. I decided to skip the Innersense because it was only 20% off. I think I have a 20% off coupon so I can buy that whenever. I will also save the Trepadora purchase until it gets warm and I see how my hair acts. I didn't even go out enough this summer to worry about whether my hair frizzes or not


Nice haul and savings!

I started doing wash and go’s in September and I don’t leave our apartment so I have no idea how the elements will impact my hair.

We will be spending 2/3 weeks in South Carolina this January, so that will be a test.

How is your haircut growing in?


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally went back to my Pre-Wash Routine (I think I'm going to aim for doing these less often than every single wash day, just haven't decided upon the frequency).

Products used:
As I Am JBCO Water
Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic
Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint
The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner

Only to wind-up with 6 braids of removed shedding/matting & detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.


I washed my hair with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea.
For my protein treatment, the Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment.
Next, I used Briogeo Kiwi + Avocado Mega Moisture Superfood Mask as my d/c.

Upon gently rinsing my roots/scalp, and going section by section...

Unraveled each braid, under running water, and lightly detangled my hair.

(On soaking wet hair) I sprayed Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In, followed by smoothing the Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion, & then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I raked, then smoothed Xtreme Clear gel onto my hair.
I'm currently air-drying my hair for a wash n go.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace i am constantly amazed by the variety of hair products you have.


----------



## toaster

I went ahead and joined the APL challenge for next year.

How weird that my length goals have totally flipped, but I’m more concerned with its length as I wear it every day than when it’s straight.

I think I’ll straighten my hair at least once next year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Styled my hair this past Saturday with Coco Black Naturals Curling Custard.  ITs the best styler for a washngo I have had for *elongation and hold*. Better than even KCCC and Wet line combo.  HOWEVER , the glycerin it in has/had my hair like rock formation.  This is better suited for me during the warmer months.  I might try it out with QB products to see if it helps. I refreshed it last night and it helped. Soon as the water hit my hair my curls boinged back and the hair softened up.  Once I hit that brick NJ air though my hair is back to firm.

Company is based in Ghana, there is a supplier in NY that I purchased from.  The price point isn't the best . Along the lines of Miss Jessies.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes can you take a picture of the ingredients label?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GettingKinky   I will when I get off.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Styled my hair this past Saturday with Coco Black Naturals Curling Custard.  ITs the best styler for a washngo I have had for *elongation and hold*. Better than even KCCC and Wet line combo.  HOWEVER , the glycerin it in has/had my hair like rock formation.  This is better suited for me during the warmer months.  I might try it out with QB products to see if it helps. I refreshed it last night and it helped. Soon as the water hit my hair my curls boinged back and the hair softened up.  Once I hit that brick NJ air though my hair is back to firm.
> 
> Company is based in Ghana, there is a supplier in NY that I purchased from.  The price point isn't the best . Along the lines of Miss Jessies.


Omg she’s lovely! I’ll have to subscribe.

Hair looked wonderful, but crunchy.

When you used it did the color get on your clothes/towels?

I’m intrigued!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Omg she’s lovely! I’ll have to subscribe.
> 
> Hair looked wonderful, but crunchy.
> 
> When you used it did the color get on your clothes/towels?
> 
> I’m intrigued!


No, it sank in really easily.  It’s just very crunchy and humidity/dew points play an important role @toaster


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Skipped my Pre-Wash Routine.

I used TMC Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my co-wash & detangling agent.
Split my hair into 2 sections.
Brushed the c/o into my hair, sectioned my hair into 3.
Brushed through each smaller section, then braided the detangled hair.
Repeated on the other side.

I cleansed my hair with Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask as my anti-shedding/strengthening d/c.

Gently rinsed my roots/scalp. Section by section...
Unraveled each braid, gently detangled under running water, and then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I raked then smoothed JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream, then put the 3 sections into one braid.

(On re-wet hair) I raked then smoothed the JUMC Grapeseed Buttercream onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Whelp, I'm back to a creme only wash n go.
Honestly it's due to the climate: temperature & dew points, and more importantly that I didn't feel like using any gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Aqua, glycerin, flaxseed &aloe vera gel, shea butter , coconut & argan oil, xanthum gum, caramel color , preservative , fragrance @GettingKinky


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'll admit, she lost me at shingling. I can't. Lol.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'll admit, she lost me at shingling. I can't. Lol.


LOL! Her results were nice but in the video she did with her boyfriend she said the product flakes all the time. That’s where she lost me.

But her results were really pretty and I bet it does work really well.

I’m on a mission to use my kinky curly products mostly for the first 3 months of the year (and this month too) and then reevaluate.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It didn’t flake for me. I think she used a lot of product.  Even on her Bf.
The hold is just too hard for winter styling for myself.


----------



## LavenderMint

My only hair related BF/CM purchase was a buff. Ive been suffering from FOMO since but I’m ultimately glad I didn’t spend more. 

I just came out of my 2wk old flat twists & I was sorely tempted to keep the twist-out because it was truly cute  but my scalp was crying (and my ends were dryyyyyy).

I used the CD Black Vanilla shampoo after soaking & rinsing my hair, no prepoo product. The longer I wet it, the more shed hairs came out. There weren’t any snags and as my curls reformed, I was still able to run my fingers through, root to tip. The shampoo seemed to change that but not by a lot.
I deep conditioned with Crece Pelo for about 20 minutes, detangled & rinsed. 
I tried using the UFD in bigger sections, with frequent misting & squishing it in... I still probably use more than I should. 
Since I’m trying to use up my stash, I tried the Aussie Instant Freeze gel as a topper. Squeezed into my hands, emulsified, and applied on top of UFD in each section with praying hands... so far, I like the results so we’ll see how it turns out. I know it’s probably not an “approved” gel but I bought it and I’m not going to waste my money.
I’ll post a pic some point over the weekend


----------



## toaster

Two more washes before my haircut!

I’ll wash tomorrow morning and then probably Friday morning? My cut is on Saturday and need a fresh wash and go.

I can show up with product in my hair, but no  heavy butters or oils. I don’t use those, so I’ll do my usual kinky curly wash and go probably.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Two more washes before my haircut!
> 
> I’ll wash tomorrow morning and then probably Friday morning? My cut is on Saturday and need a fresh wash and go.
> 
> I can show up with product in my hair, but no  heavy butters or oils. I don’t use those, so I’ll do my usual kinky curly wash and go probably.



I do a mousse only wash and go before my curly cuts/trims. Saves me product and I can do it super quickly.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I do a mousse only wash and go before my curly cuts/trims. Saves me product and I can do it super quickly.


That’s a great idea!


----------



## toaster

My sister is natural but mostly wears protective style twists or braids. She follows Loulou on Instagram and has seen great results by washing her hair twice a week and adding more water to her hair/products.

She also follows black girl curls on Instagram and I’ve told her about some of their techniques/etc. 

Anyway she just sent me their most recent post and said “I don’t like their tone.”

I cracked up. I know everything isn’t for everybody but for so many people to provide the same feedback is... telling.

Thankfully so many other professionals are using similar techniques so we can learn from those we enjoy.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> My sister is natural but mostly wears protective style twists or braids. She follows Loulou on Instagram and has seen great results by washing her hair twice a week and adding more water to her hair/products.
> 
> She also follows black girl curls on Instagram and I’ve told her about some of their techniques/etc.
> 
> Anyway she just sent me their most recent post and said “I don’t like their tone.”
> 
> I cracked up. I know everything isn’t for everybody but for so many people to provide the same feedback is... telling.
> 
> Thankfully so many other professionals are using similar techniques so we can learn from those we enjoy.


My sister said the same thing. We’d been watching some of the videos together and after one, she said that exactly. There’s been other observations she’s made that I agreed with but overall, I don’t think it decreases the validity of what the A’s are saying. 
And my 65+ yo mother LOVES LouLou lol


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> My sister said the same thing. We’d been watching some of the videos together and after one, she said that exactly. There’s been other observations she’s made that I agreed with but overall, I don’t think it decreases the validity of what the A’s are saying.
> And my 65+ yo mother LOVES LouLou lol


Yep! My hair has definitely benefited from their lessons. I’ve noticed (probably because I’ve been paying attention) that there are other curly stylists not affiliated with their platform sharing the same information, but I’ll always credit where I learned it originally.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Since my scalp won't let me be great!
Oh and another possible combo.



Used TMC Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my co-wash & detangling agent.

I cleansed my hair with Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo.
Next, the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask as my light protein treatment.

The usual detangling/rinsing session.

(On damp hair) I smoothed the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In, & braided the 3 previously sectioned off hair. Repeated on the other side.

Had to bring my spray bottle for this one!

Unraveled each braid, then secctioned off the 2 larger sections into 2 Bantu Knots.
On the loose hair, I sprayed water until it was soaking wet.
I added more of the AN Lemongrass Leave-In.

(On soaking wet hair) I raked, then smoothed Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


I didn't even check if the AN Lemongrass l/n was compatible.
I just figured it would work, based off the consistency.


UFD Curly Magic
An oldie but goodie! 

Especially given these current conditions... Why not?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My sister is natural but mostly wears protective style twists or braids. She follows Loulou on Instagram and has seen great results by washing her hair twice a week and adding more water to her hair/products.
> 
> She also follows black girl curls on Instagram and I’ve told her about some of their techniques/etc.
> 
> Anyway she just sent me their most recent post and said “I don’t like their tone.”
> 
> I cracked up. I know everything isn’t for everybody but for so many people to provide the same feedback is... telling.
> 
> Thankfully so many other professionals are using similar techniques so we can learn from those we enjoy.


I really enjoy Lou Lou. Even though she is also very opinionated she is more playful about it. Iamblackgirl curls are unnecessarily difficult. I bet they have a different tone when they teach stylists.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky How do you think you’ve adjusted your drying to have less shrinkage?

Your hair has really grown. It will be shoulder length + by next year for sure!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky How do you think you’ve adjusted your drying to have less shrinkage?
> 
> Your hair has really grown. It will be shoulder length + by next year for sure!



To get less shrinkage, I have to not move my hair at all while I’m diffusing. Usually I tilt my head and try to get volume and movement. For elongation I need to hold still and try to freeze my hair in place. Also using a ton of gel helps too.

my ends are really scraggly and uneven. But the time I can get a cut it will probably need to be significant. :-(


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> To get less shrinkage, I have to not move my hair at all while I’m diffusing. Usually I tilt my head and try to get volume and movement. For elongation I need to hold still and try to freeze my hair in place. Also using a ton of gel helps too.
> 
> my ends are really scraggly and uneven. But the time I can get a cut it will probably need to be significant. :-(


Makes sense! Have you tried drying under a hooded dryer? That would probably give you a similar effect of freezing your hair in place, especially at the roots/crown.

I feel you on the cut. I can definitely tell my ends are on the every 3 month end of things and not the every 4 month side.


----------



## toaster

Had a good wash day today. Really getting into my groove.

This comparison picture is day 4 of my last wash and go after 3 workouts versus day 1 wash and go today. Same products used in both. That’s about as “big and voluminous” as my hair grows over 4/5 days of my wash and go.

I’m really happy to have found wash and go’s.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Makes sense! Have you tried drying under a hooded dryer? That would probably give you a similar effect of freezing your hair in place, especially at the roots/crown.
> 
> I feel you on the cut. I can definitely tell my ends are on the every 3 month end of things and not the every 4 month side.


I don’t own a hooded dryer anymore. And I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t sit under it. I can set my hair 90% dry with the diffuser in 10 minutes. I don’t have the patience to sit for 30-40 minutes,  even though I’m pretty sure I would get better elongation that way


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your definiton survives so well. I think that’s something else I miss out on by not using a hood dryer.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster your definiton survives so well. I think that’s something else I miss out on by not using a hood dryer.


Thanks! I used to sit under the dryer for an hour but that was killing me, so I cut it to 45 minutes.

Actually diffusing while I was out of town helped me with that. 25 minutes of diffusing my hair was 90% dry and it was fine. After an hour or so of walking around my hair was dry. No need to crisp it under the dryer.

The dyson gets way hotter than my dryer from Sally’s, so I still have to sit longer.


----------



## LavenderMint

If nothing else, the DS/As & this thread have helped me put my wng in perspective this year.
As my hair was drying Friday, I kept looking at it like (-__-) because it didn’t look like it has in the past. *BUT*_ that isn’t necessarily a bad thing. _As time goes on & I try new techniques and product combos, my hair is going to look different and as long as I’m not looking crazy on Zoom for class, I can be ok with it.

That said, I really do need a more powerful hairdryer for diffusing. I can’t sit under the bonnet for extended periods of time either; 30 minutes is my upper limit for sitting still & it’s honestly a crappy dryer that still only gets me to around 40% dry. My Friday picture is after sitting under the dryer for an hour and then using the diffuser for about 30min. Neither is up to the job. 

My product combo this time of UFD & Aussie Instant Freeze gel is interesting and a bit disappointing. For the most part it’s ok but there is some dullness in the areas where I went over my hair more than once; no flaking though. My hair feels firm but soft, if that makes sense. 
Coming out of a 2week style, I know my hair will need some time to go back to its normal clumped & bouncy self so I’m going to try to wash again on Tuesday & Friday. My eventual goal is a 1.5hr wash & style.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint i like your wash and go!

My hair is nowhere near as dense as yours, so I won’t recommend my overhead dryer.

My takeaway from the digital salon is that it’s a combo of products, technique, tools and practice.

I’m on the tools and practice portion. I think I have my products and the technique, but I need more time and a stronger overhead dryer.

I could just use my dyson to diffuse, but I’d rather be trapped under a dryer than hold up a dryer for 25 minutes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cant sit under my rolling dryer for 20 minutes before the top of my hair gets dry. Then I get annoyed and get up.

I bought a nice handheld dryer to try and diffuse and hated it. Diffusing does nothing for me but scrunch my curls to my head. It makes it hard and looks horrible. I did however love the concentrator. @LavenderMint


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Thanks! I used to sit under the dryer for an hour but that was killing me, so I cut it to 45 minutes.
> 
> Actually diffusing while I was out of town helped me with that. 25 minutes of diffusing my hair was 90% dry and it was fine. After an hour or so of walking around my hair was dry. No need to crisp it under the dryer.
> 
> The dyson gets way hotter than my dryer from Sally’s, so I still have to sit longer.


What do you do with your hair when you’re working out?


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my diffuser. Depending on how I use it I can get a fluffy, voluminous set, or a flatter elongated set. I’m impatient so I use high heat high speed and my hair is 90ish percent dry in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> What do you do with your hair when you’re working out?


If I’m doing weight training where I’ll be on my yoga mat for my ab exercises I just wear my buff that I sleep in, as a headband. I let my curls hang out of the back.

On my peloton, I clip each side back with alligator clips and just let it hang down.

For both workouts, after I shower (pull the buff down or put it on, put on a shower cap) I just shake my hair out and go.

I really don’t touch my hair after wash day.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Tried out an older conditioner, whelp I learned my lesson!


The co-wash/detangling agent was Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk Conditioner.
Cleansed with Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Used the Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask as my anti-shedding/sttengthening d/c.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I raked, then smoothed the OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then  put my hair into 2 sections.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.

As a sealant, I gently smoothed/scrunched the Giovanni Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals) onto my hair.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


About that GWB Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk Conditioner.
I do remember liking the slip, but I didn't particularly care for how much more lightweight my hair became over time.
Eventually my curls wouldn't clump, at all.  And kept resulting in a stringy, struggle version of my usual wash n go.
Oh, did I mention the 5x matting/tangles?

I wish that I'd at least remembered this; instead, of the memories slowly coming back after using it.
The slip was just barely manageable.
I had to skip out on a more, thorough detangling session.


----------



## toaster

I love your wash day reports @Shadow_Lace 
Do you have a favorite wash and go combo?


----------



## toaster

Aishia has been doing lives on Instagram from the salon today. These are the bits where I feel like you really pick up styling lessons.

She mentioned the DS transitioning to a course with monthly lives.

I’ll probably join the new course for a month or two to see how it is.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Aishia has been doing lives on Instagram from the salon today. These are the bits where I feel like you really pick up styling lessons.
> 
> She mentioned the DS transitioning to a course with monthly lives.
> 
> I’ll probably join the new course for a month or two to see how it is.


I just watched her live and took some notes especially on how she had her client shake her head. I’m planning to re-watch the current videos and take notes on them as well. 
I’m curious about the monthly lives, but I haven’t decided if I want to sign up for that or not.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I’m going to order a silk lined slap cap. I think I might like that better than the buff. I’m just worried about it being too hot.


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> I don’t have a wng now but it was so nice to walk in and the stylist complimented me on how I had it.
> View attachment 465501





LavenderMint said:


> My only hair related BF/CM purchase was a buff. Ive been suffering from FOMO since but I’m ultimately glad I didn’t spend more.
> 
> I just came out of my 2wk old flat twists & I was sorely tempted to keep the twist-out because it was truly cute  but my scalp was crying (and my ends were dryyyyyy).
> 
> I used the CD Black Vanilla shampoo after soaking & rinsing my hair, no prepoo product. The longer I wet it, the more shed hairs came out. There weren’t any snags and as my curls reformed, I was still able to run my fingers through, root to tip. The shampoo seemed to change that but not by a lot.
> I deep conditioned with Crece Pelo for about 20 minutes, detangled & rinsed.
> I tried using the UFD in bigger sections, with frequent misting & squishing it in... I still probably use more than I should.
> Since I’m trying to use up my stash, I tried the Aussie Instant Freeze gel as a topper. Squeezed into my hands, emulsified, and applied on top of UFD in each section with praying hands... so far, I like the results so we’ll see how it turns out. I know it’s probably not an “approved” gel but I bought it and I’m not going to waste my money.
> I’ll post a pic some point over the weekend



Am looking up Crece Pelo, what is UFD (if anyone sees this)? I saw a pic of your hair in recent post (prior to this one) and want to do whatever it is you do, to make it look so good/healthy/styled.
 It's shorter but cute, my hair is of a similar length, but never know what to do with it (no real styling skills).


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m going to order a silk lined slap cap. I think I might like that better than the buff. I’m just worried about it being too hot.


I don't sleep in mine but it isn't as hot as I thought it would be. I honestly forget I have it on at times. I will wear it out and forget to take it off when I get home.


----------



## GettingKinky

@bzb1990 
UFD is Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic. Lots of people use this as their base gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I don't sleep in mine but it isn't as hot as I thought it would be. I honestly forget I have it on at times. I will wear it out and forget to take it off when I get home.


I think I’ll order one and try it out. If it’s too hot for sleeping I can wear it when I walk my dog in the morning.


----------



## toaster

I bought two long loc socks to sleep in, as the buff was keeping some of my ends exposed.

I like them so far. I’d have to be waist length curly to have my ends peek out.

The fabric is shiny and soft, doesn’t feel like it will snag. We’ll see if it stays on my head tonight.


----------



## LavenderMint

bzb1990 said:


> Am looking up Crece Pelo, what is UFD (if anyone sees this)? I saw a pic of your hair in recent post (prior to this one) and want to do whatever it is you do, to make it look so good/healthy/styled.
> It's shorter but cute, my hair is of a similar length, but never know what to do with it (no real styling skills).


UFD is Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic gel.  Crece Pelo is a Dominican deep conditioner; I don’t remember when I started using it but it’s always been a favorite DC of mine. It’s thick & effective; it takes a bit of work to rinse out if I use too much.

“No real styling skills” is exactly why I’m about wash and go’s  

 I recently got a curly cut. That is the one single thing I did that made a HUGE difference in how my hair behaves, looks & feels. 
 I think @toaster told me about one of the first things I changed that made a difference in how my hair felt & behaved: actually soaking my hair before washing, just letting the water run into and through my hair. I don’t have a time limit, I just do it til I feel water dripping from everywhere (my hair is hi-porosity so water just gets sucked up at first) & I’m ready to move on.

So far as actual styling: 
No leave-in, I’m heavy-handed with gel even though I try not to, and I rake instead of shingle. (I’d like to try shingling once but I think it would take forever) Then I follow my gel with mousse/foam. 

The ladies in this thread have been extremely helpful, knowledgeable and supportive!  @bzb1990 what are you currently doing for your wng?


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> UFD is Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic gel.  Crece Pelo is a Dominican deep conditioner; I don’t remember when I started using it but it’s always been a favorite DC of mine. It’s thick & effective; it takes a bit of work to rinse out if I use too much.
> 
> “No real styling skills” is exactly why I’m about wash and go’s
> 
> I recently got a curly cut. That is the one single thing I did that made a HUGE difference in how my hair behaves, looks & feels.
> I think @toaster told me about one of the first things I changed that made a difference in how my hair felt & behaved: actually soaking my hair before washing, just letting the water run into and through my hair. I don’t have a time limit, I just do it til I feel water dripping from everywhere (my hair is hi-porosity so water just gets sucked up at first) & I’m ready to move on.
> 
> So far as actual styling:
> No leave-in, I’m heavy-handed with gel even though I try not to, and I rake instead of shingle. (I’d like to try shingling once but I think it would take forever) Then I follow my gel with mousse/foam.
> 
> The ladies in this thread have been extremely helpful, knowledgeable and supportive!  @bzb1990 what are you currently doing for your wng?


as i'm not part of this challenge, i hesitate to post here (except that question was burning on my mind )


Spoiler: but cuz you ask



don't know how to formulate wng will attempt-
 shampoo = pantene daily moisture 2 in 1 (s+c) or nexxus city shield, and then
giovanni 50/50 conditioner. *was using a cleansing lotion by Avene as hair lotion and 'sealing' with camellia seed oil, mct oil, grapeseed oil, or a combo*. and braids to prevent tangles+ stretch
 (since about 2 days ago-  using* shea butter* for braids on top of the above- then by the next day it absorbs and no tangles, braids can be kept in or brushed out with no issues)
 KeraCare humecto for DC.


- have been using it for information and motivation. realizing some issues are not just user error 
-e.g. my dryer is as bad as you say yours is -  ion conditioning bonnet dryer, sold at Sally's. https://www.sallybeauty.com/tools-a...tioning-hard-hat-bonnet-dryer/SBS-301082.html


----------



## Shadow_Lace

toaster said:


> I love your wash day reports @Shadow_Lace
> Do you have a favorite wash and go combo?


My fav combos are: 
Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter & Xtreme Clear Gel. 
Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream & Xtreme Clear Gel.

Also, most recent, to make it onto the list: 
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream & Xtreme Clear Gel Or The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel.

Of the jelly/gel combos: 
Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair & UFD Curly Magic.
Camille Rose Curl Love & UFD Curly Magic.
Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream & NLS Flaxseed Curly Custard.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Much improved results with a different Garnier product! Also a possibly new, cream/creme combo?


For my co-wash/detangling agent, I went in with Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner, another reliable product.

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo as my cleanser.
For the light protein treatment, the Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask.


(On wet-to-damp hair) I raked then smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream unto each section. And then re-sectioned my hair.


( On damp hair) I raked then smoothed Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curling Creme onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I'm glad I went back into my stash for this particular Garnier product (instead of the one in a random cabinet).
Slip was great!
It does have a very light protein; meanwhile, providing the right signal to continue with a slightly stronger protein treatment.



Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curling Creme.


Slip is amazing!
The scent: Lime, Aloe Vera, citrus, & fresh/clean.
I love the scent it pairs well with my leave-in.
Totally passed the wet/damp mix test.

So far the hold seems to be a medium-strong.
It can definitely be built upon (the hold).

Disclaimer: I was a tad heavy-handed so this may change my results.
Even with all of that, I have a lot left, still at the top.
Nice size container of 12 oz.

I'll come back later with more on the hold & other results.



ETA: The Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curling Creme's consistency. Medium-thickness, a tad on the creamy-milkier side.


----------



## toaster

@Shadow_Lace i have to look into design essentials. My sister is currently obsessed with their foam.


----------



## toaster

Haircut day! I’m nervous. I shouldn’t be. My last cut I really enjoyed and I know I’m in good hands.

But I’m still nervous.


----------



## mmeadows1

toaster said:


> Haircut day! I’m nervous. I shouldn’t be. My last cut I really enjoyed and I know I’m in good hands.
> 
> But I’m still nervous.


Share pics after. I’m sure it will look great!


----------



## toaster

mmeadows1 said:


> Share pics after. I’m sure it will look great!


I will! My mom told me last night to take before and after pictures “from the front, both sides, and the back” so I’ll share those!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I got balayage on Tuesday (by a different young lady than my normal stylist). Getting bored and needed a switch up


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie that color is lush!! It’s really beautiful and highlights your curls.


----------



## toaster

I pretty much hate it. I think I should have stuck with Mona. The cut is cute, but I said I wanted to grow my hair out. It’s much shorter than even my first cut. This is a definite set back.


----------



## toaster

It’s going to take a year to grow my hair back. I’m not even waist length anymore.


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie I love your baylayage. I want to do that some day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster  I’m so sorry that he cut off more than you wanted. What did you ask him to do? Did you tell him that you weren’t happy?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster  I’m so sorry that he cut off more than you wanted. What did you ask him to do? Did you tell him that you weren’t happy?


I told him I was growing my hair out and I liked the shape, I just wanted it cleaned up.

I’m way too shy to tell him I’m unhappy. I’ll have to find another salon to go to now, because it would be awkward if I went to mona for a cut.

Now I’m second guessing all the stylist advice about frequent trims as well. I never trimmed my hair frequently and it grew, retained length, and was healthy.

If they can’t trim your hair without chopping it, I don’t know what to do.

I’ve noticed a lot of the people I follow are giving people hair cuts with angles, etc. but there has to be a happy medium.


----------



## toaster

Okay here’s my last, awful comparison. Please don’t let me talk about getting a “trim” until June.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I know you didn’t want this much cut off, but I think it looks really nice.
I also think you should go back to Mona if you liked her work. I don’t think it will be awkward.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I know you didn’t want this much cut off, but I think it looks really nice.
> I also think you should go back to Mona if you liked her work. I don’t think it will be awkward.


Thank you! I acknowledge I’m being dramatic. I think the same shape could have been achieved if he left my longest layer where it was and brought everything else up a level.

But oh well. Here we are. I’ll see how it looks when I style it myself midweek.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> View attachment 466221
> It’s going to take a year to grow my hair back. I’m not even waist length anymore.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm so sorry.


Thank you! I needed a hug.

I know it’s just hair, but I’m feeling down about it today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Thank you! I needed a hug.
> 
> I know it’s just hair, but I’m feeling down about it today.



That definitely sucks. Sorry you didn't have a good experience.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I told him I was growing my hair out and I liked the shape, I just wanted it cleaned up.
> 
> I’m way too shy to tell him I’m unhappy. I’ll have to find another salon to go to now, because it would be awkward if I went to mona for a cut.
> 
> Now I’m second guessing all the stylist advice about frequent trims as well. I never trimmed my hair frequently and it grew, retained length, and was healthy.
> 
> If they can’t trim your hair without chopping it, I don’t know what to do.
> 
> I’ve noticed a lot of the people I follow are giving people hair cuts with angles, etc. but there has to be a happy medium.



I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Mona if that's who you are happy with. Finding a good stylist is hard. I've had to flip flop from my main girl (before she went on her own) to another stylist in the salon because she was just too booked up. 

I get trims 2-3x a year max. My girl told me I didn't need to come more than that if my goal is growing it out.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to go back to Mona if that's who you are happy with. Finding a good stylist is hard. I've had to flip flop from my main girl (before she went on her own) to another stylist in the salon because she was just too booked up.
> 
> I get trims 2-3x a year max. My girl told me I didn't need to come more than that if my goal is growing it out.


Thanks! I’m definitely not getting a trim any time soon. Maybe June or July. By then I’ll hopefully have calmed down, grown 3 inches of hair, and will have a better idea of what I want to do and who I’ll let touch my hair.

I’m just so irritated right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Thank you! I acknowledge I’m being dramatic. I think the same shape could have been achieved if he left my longest layer where it was and brought everything else up a level.
> 
> But oh well. Here we are. I’ll see how it looks when I style it myself midweek.


I don’t think you’re being dramatic, you worked hard to grow your hair and he cut way more than you wanted. I definitely think you should go back to Mona and I think you should message him and let him know that you are unhappy with how much hair he cut.


----------



## Mapleoats

@toaster I think the cut looks beautiful but it’s not what you wanted which really sucks! I think it’s hard to trim curly hair in a curly state, and not take off a lot. Maybe in the future you could try one curly cut a year and blow out your hair in between if you need to clean up your ends?
So sorry about your bad salon experience


----------



## toaster

Mapleoats said:


> @toaster I think the cut looks beautiful but it’s not what you wanted which really sucks! I think it’s hard to trim curly hair in a curly state, and not take off a lot. Maybe in the future you could try one curly cut a year and blow out your hair in between if you need to clean up your ends?
> So sorry about your bad salon experience


Thank you! I think maybe I need to be more clear when I get a trim.

I know hair styling is an art and everyone wants angles and volume etc., but I just want my ends cleaned up and a soft shape that doesn’t look horrible. I don’t need something that needs to be cleaned up every 10 weeks and I’m okay with a hair out of place.

Just need to find someone who’s focus maybe isn’t social media...


----------



## toaster

I washed my hair today to see the real damage. Plus I prefer the way I style my hair with kinky curly.

Still under the dryer, but the haircut makes no sense. I have super short pieces next to super long pieces. The back of my is maybe 4 inches shorter and in the middle it’s 8 inches shorter.

In the interim I’m going to up my hair washing to 3 times a week.

In three weeks I’m going to assess how I feel and write a message to the stylist. I’m going to mention that I’ll be booking an appointment with Mona in the second half of 2021 and I hope it won’t be awkward.

I really think I need a corrective cut, but I need 6-8 months before I even think about scissors.

See this under the dryer picture for an example of the unevenness:


----------



## toaster

I know these are first world problems, and there is so much worse going on in the world. I’m not going to belabor this haircut. But here it is dry. Short and uneven. It will grow back.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so sorry @toaster. Go ahead and vent as much as you need to. 8 inches is a lot of hair, I would be really upset too.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so sorry @toaster. Go ahead and vent as much as you need to. 8 inches is a lot of hair, I would be really upset too.


Thank you! I think I’ll just stay inside, keep my loc sock on, and keep it moving. In a few weeks hopefully it will hang a bit longer and I’ll be rejuvenated by the idea of growth.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Ok so possible new lighter weight cream/lotion combo? Also another (new to me) d/c.


For my co-wash/detangling agent, it was the Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner.
Cleansed my hair with Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo.
As my d/c, it was Honey's Handmade Avocado + French Green Clay Minute Deep Conditioner.


(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I raked then smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion onto each section.
Finally I smoothed Giovanni 2 Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals all over it.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion is still my favorite lightweight hair product! 
Definitely worth the price!

Totally passed the damp mix test!

In addition to, passing the wet/damp mix test with the Giovanni Hair Serum.



As for the Honey's Handmade Avocado + French Green Clay Minute Deep Conditioner.

It's a creamy-consistency. Not too light, nor too heavy/thick.
Awesome slip!
Scent: light, sweet-fruity, possibly grape-like. 
The scent doesn't linger on the hair. 
It can easily disappear beneath my leave-in.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I know these are first world problems, and there is so much worse going on in the world. I’m not going to belabor this haircut. But here it is dry. Short and uneven. It will grow back. View attachment 466263View attachment 466265View attachment 466267View attachment 466269


On a positive note, your hydration, curl formation and curl definition look amazing


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> On a positive note, your hydration, curl formation and curl definition look amazing


Thank you! Even the woman that washed my hair complimented my styling skills. I’ve really learned a lot the past few months.


----------



## naturalagain2

toaster said:


> View attachment 466221
> It’s going to take a year to grow my hair back. I’m not even waist length anymore.




I know you hate your haircut but I think it looks adorable on you! You will be back to waist length in no time!!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thank you! Even the woman that washed my hair complimented my styling skills. I’ve really learned a lot the past few months.


I looked at your before and after pictures and I maybe there was just a difference in understanding. It looks like she gave you what the A's call a 3 dimensional shape where you have length and volume and therefore the layers. And as this style grows out it will grow out correctly and give you a nice shape and volume.

Looking at your before pictures and your recent wash it looks like you like to wear your hair 2 dimensional without a lot of volume. Is that possible? With the volume add, I think the cut is perfect. You do lose length initially because the shape has to be cut in.

I looked at the last picture of your comparison and the cut looked like an attempt to shape. 

I know you plan to go back to Mona, but if this makes sense to you it is something to keep in mind. Also if you ever need to go to someone other than Mona, then you may want someone who does a cut on your freshly washed and styled hair. You have the length to do that type of cut. 

Hopefully, you will enjoy the way it grows out. The first month is hard I know.


----------



## faithVA

Since we are talking about drama with cuts, it is almost a full month since my styling. I have pinpointed what I don't like. The majority of my hair is perfect. What I don't like is the close cropping of my sides and my back. Because I'm hair lazy and I don't dry my hair, my sides don't blend naturally. So, this gives me a talking point when I visit her again. I can explain better what I want. I want a more gradual fade on my sides and I want my back to stay fuller, without the taper. 

But after 30 days, I can see things starting to grow out and blend together. I can see the cut coming together and see how it is going to grow out properly.

Saturday, I styled with just UFD and no ICH. Day 1 wasn't so great, but day 2 looked much better because the curls really took over. I haven't looked at my head today yet  But since I'm in the house, I can save my ICH until my hair is a bit longer. 

I wish I had the space for a rolling dryer. One day!


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I looked at your before and after pictures and I maybe there was just a difference in understanding. It looks like she gave you what the A's call a 3 dimensional shape where you have length and volume and therefore the layers. And as this style grows out it will grow out correctly and give you a nice shape and volume.
> 
> Looking at your before pictures and your recent wash it looks like you like to wear your hair 2 dimensional without a lot of volume. Is that possible? With the volume add, I think the cut is perfect. You do lose length initially because the shape has to be cut in.
> 
> I looked at the last picture of your comparison and the cut looked like an attempt to shape.
> 
> I know you plan to go back to Mona, but if this makes sense to you it is something to keep in mind. Also if you ever need to go to someone other than Mona, then you may want someone who does a cut on your freshly washed and styled hair. You have the length to do that type of cut.
> 
> Hopefully, you will enjoy the way it grows out. The first month is hard I know.


Yes exactly! They gave me a 3D cut and you should have seen the amount of manipulation it took for them to fluff my hair out when styling. That is not what my hair naturally wants to do. It doesn’t “grow” over the week. It doesn’t really sit out. It just hangs down.

Now that I’ve stayed the 3D cut, it just looks like the back of my head is a W. I have no intentions of trying to diffuse and fluff my hair into something voluminous.

You’re definitely correct and now I know how to tell the next stylist how I wear my hair and what I’m looking for.

I prefer when my hair is all one length, with face framing pieces.

My plan is to grow it out during 2021 and maybe end the year with a chop so my hair is all one length again. Hopefully my shorter layers will be a decent length and I won’t feel like I’m starting over.


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> I looked at your before and after pictures and I maybe there was just a difference in understanding. It looks like she gave you what the A's call a *3 dimensional shape where you have length and volume and therefore the layers. And as this style grows out it will grow out correctly and give you a nice shape and volume.*
> 
> Looking at your before pictures and your recent wash it looks like you like to wear your hair 2 dimensional without a lot of volume. Is that possible? *With the volume add, I think the cut is perfect. You do lose length initially because the shape has to be cut in.*
> 
> I looked at the last picture of your comparison and the cut looked like an attempt to shape.
> 
> I know you plan to go back to Mona, but if this makes sense to you it is something to keep in mind. Also if you ever need to go to someone other than Mona, then you may want someone who does a cut on your freshly washed and styled hair. You have the length to do that type of cut.
> 
> Hopefully, you will enjoy the way it grows out. The first month is hard I know.



YAAAASSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## bzb1990

These are interesting points to consider!! That explains why the first pics looked really smoothly curved at the bottom, yet the ones after showed actual unevenness! Distinguishing these things is confusing. It ought to be explained by all Deva-cut-type stylists off the bat so we can choose.

From these posts (thank you) I remembered for myself,
The best haircut I got, I had requested that she please leave the crown MUCH longer than they normally do.
Because the hair there is the curliest, PLUS my head is flatter there (the actual skull)!  So the hair
lays like a table-cloth, up top, if they cut the crown how they normally do for other people.

I forgot to mention it to the lady this time around (and she is new for me, so she did not know).
Still it would not have made a difference.

 Had hacked away the most at the crown area anyway, as the most damage was there (from the sun rays hitting that place more) so she didn't have much to work with there.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yes exactly! They gave me a 3D cut and you should have seen the amount of manipulation it took for them to fluff my hair out when styling. That is not what my hair naturally wants to do. It doesn’t “grow” over the week. It doesn’t really sit out. It just hangs down.
> 
> Now that I’ve stayed the 3D cut, it just looks like the back of my head is a W. I have no intentions of trying to diffuse and fluff my hair into something voluminous.
> 
> You’re definitely correct and now I know how to tell the next stylist how I wear my hair and what I’m looking for.
> 
> I prefer when my hair is all one length, with face framing pieces.
> 
> My plan is to grow it out during 2021 and maybe end the year with a chop so my hair is all one length again. Hopefully my shorter layers will be a decent length and I won’t feel like I’m starting over.



Maybe instead of doing a chop, just do a gradual merge. Yeah, I made that term up. But at the end of the year, make a minor adjustment to gradually remove the layers but while still enjoying some length. But it's too early to talk about it now. Hopefully you will have great progress in the next 6 months and then you will know more.


----------



## faithVA

I have learned a lot this year. Thank you @GettingKinky for getting me started on this path. Thank you to all the ladies that share tips, conversation, encouragement and keep us motivated. This was one of my most favorite threads when I wasn't wearing wng's and not it is my favorite now that I wear wng's.

2020 has been trying in many ways but hopefully there will be some good take-aways for 2021 that move is in a great direction. 

I'm not going to lie though. If my hair ever got long enough, I'm sure I would cleanse, condition and style it in 1 braid (lol). That would be the end of my wng life. 

Happy Holiday Season ladies!


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I’m so glad that you found the As helpful.
Here’s to your hair getting long enough for one braid


----------



## toaster

Are we keeping this thread for 2021? I love it here. I can post my random wash and go thoughts and I love seeing everyone else’s pictures and routines.

If we are keeping this thread, here is my length check as of today. I’ll probably try to do these every 2/3 months so I can track growth. It’s so hard to see when wearing wash and go’s. I feel like my hair has to grow two inches to look different when curly.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I definitely want to keep this thread going. I’m obsessed with my wash n go and need like minded people to talk to.


----------



## faithVA

I'm for continuing this thread. I will be here in my lazy obsessed state if that's a thing.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

toaster
I would like to continue on wards, with this thread. 
It's the easiest to locate! There are so many discussions, advice and other tidbits in here!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

I found a new fav combo! 


Used Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner as my co-wash/detangling agent.
Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo to cleanse my hair.
The Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor was my strengthening treatment.

(On soaking wet hair) I smoothed the JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On re-wet hair) I raked/then smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



As for the JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream... It's still my favorite moisturizing, styling cream! 

I honestly thought of pairing it with gels a few months ago... but I was still on the fence (well practically all over the place in terms of detangling/haircare).
It just got pushed to the back burner...

Any who, totally passed the wet mix test! 

I did have to re-wet my damp hair.

Only because I wanted the smoothest application.

Jasmin advises to apply her Grapeseed Buttercream on soaking wet hair. 
I think this maybe be the most optimal for ppl with low porosity hair.

I might try this again (sometime in the future) on damp hair. Just to see if there's any changes/issues.



So far, this has been 1 of my best wash n gos of the entire year!


----------



## toaster

Yessss @Shadow_Lace !

We need you and your product combos to tempt us with new products.

Off to google jazz up my curls...


----------



## LavenderMint

My last set I used UFD with Wetlne on top. Crunchy, super-defined, mostly root to tip, curls!
Kinda going backwards, I noticed that while I was in the shower, emulsifying everything (AND staying under the water) gave much better results- even the deep conditioner.
BUT in regards to my last combo of UFD/Aussie Instant Freeze- it’s a no, never again. Once again I had sticky goopiness stuck on my hair. It looked and felt terrible. At this point, I’m not willing to try layering the other gels I found in my closet even though they haven’t expired. This also makes me think I need to diversify my shampoo collection a bit more- it seems nothing but more time and a LOT of wasted water can get that stuff off if I don’t want to use Dawn again. 

Reading about toaster’s cut & 2D vs 3D has been interesting. Either way, your hair looks gorgeous @toaster  This kind of makes me realize that part of what I’ve always wanted for my hair is for it to lay the way yours does. My wng journey has showed me it’s probably not going to happen, though. I don’t know if it’s due to my length, density or the diameter of my coils but it’s interesting.

I hope we can keep the thread for next year. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint your wash and go’s are gorgeous! I’m so glad that you’re finding your favorite combos and won’t need dawn to wash your hair again!

We’ll never know how our hair will lay/react with more length. The only way to find out is to keep growing (if that’s your goal).


----------



## bzb1990

Okay, so i


Shadow_Lace said:


> I found a new fav combo!
> 
> 
> Used Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner as my co-wash/detangling agent.
> Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo to cleanse my hair.
> The Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor was my strengthening treatment.
> 
> (On soaking wet hair) I smoothed the JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream, then re-sectioned my hair.
> 
> (On re-wet hair) I raked/then smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
> I'm currently air-drying my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream... It's still my favorite moisturizing, styling cream!
> 
> I honestly thought of pairing it with gels a few months ago... but I was still on the fence (well practically all over the place in terms of detangling/haircare).
> It just got pushed to the back burner...
> 
> Any who, totally passed the wet mix test!
> 
> I did have to re-wet my damp hair.
> 
> Only because I wanted the smoothest application.
> 
> Jasmin advises to apply her Grapeseed Buttercream on soaking wet hair.
> I think this maybe be the most optimal for ppl with low porosity hair.
> 
> I might try this again (sometime in the future) on damp hair. Just to see if there's any changes/issues.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, this has been 1 of my best wash n gos of the entire year!


The distinguishment b/w low porosity = soaking wet for product vs high porosity = damp, or blotted to be drier for product.

 That would explain a lot. I'm gonna bookmark your post under 'Laws of Haircare' it doesn't have to be 100% true but I like rules

Ladies ima join the for 2021 now that it's agreed upon that it'll be this thread. 
Can chime in without feeling like a thread-crasher  Challenging myself to do the Chicoro method, pre-shampooing


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm for keeping this thread for next year. Can the title be updated w;ith the upcoming new year?

......
Girls, girls, girls. Why is this my first time trying Soultanicals???? Like it took my hair to another level. Some of my Black Friday purchases from them came in so I wash my hair last night. I just got a trim on Sunday so my hair has a fresh start.
I cowashed w/ As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner 2x
Then Deep Conditioned w/ Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic Deep Conditioner baybeeee* this stuff will never leave my stash if I can help it!! *I deep conditioned with heat for 20 mins and rinsed it out with cool water. My hair was smooth like butta!!
I bought the Soultanicals Knot Sauce Coil Detangler and Can't Believe its Knot Butta from Sally's the other day and used those in that order. My hair felt so good!
Then as my styler I used my favorite Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly. My hair feels so soft and moisturized.

Camille Rose is my favorite brand but Soultanicals is really trying to take their spot. I bought a bunch of other things I bought from them (over 13 items) I can't wait to try them all. Here is a length check pic and my wash and go wet and dry:


----------



## bzb1990

Your hair looks beautiful Naturalagain2! Very soft! In the last 2 pictures, looks about perfect for a family get-together with a batik print dress and chunky earrings (craving those days)


----------



## naturalagain2

bzb1990 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful Naturalagain2! Very soft! In the last 2 pictures, looks about perfect for a family get-together with a batik print dress and chunky earrings (craving those days)



Thank You so much!!


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Thank you! I think maybe I need to be more clear when I get a trim.
> 
> I know hair styling is an art and everyone wants angles and volume etc., but I just want my ends cleaned up and a soft shape that doesn’t look horrible. I don’t need something that needs to be cleaned up every 10 weeks and I’m okay with a hair out of place.
> 
> Just need to find someone who’s focus maybe isn’t social media...


Hi @toaster sorry to hear about your cut. It sounds like you need a regular trim for maintenance. You may not need a curly professional for that.  Just a regular stylist that will blow dry and trim your ends. You already know how to maintain your curly hair, just get a regular trim.

I still *hate* how my hair was cut but a different stylist even though I did like the way the stylist managed my hair, so I feel disappointed because I would go to her but I don't like her cutting skills.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I washed my hair today to see the real damage. Plus I prefer the way I style my hair with kinky curly.
> 
> Still under the dryer, but the haircut makes no sense. I* have super short pieces next to super long pieces. *The back of my is maybe 4 inches shorter and in the middle it’s 8 inches shorter.
> 
> In the interim I’m going to up my hair washing to 3 times a week.
> 
> In three weeks I’m going to assess how I feel and write a message to the stylist. I’m going to mention that I’ll be booking an appointment with Mona in the second half of 2021 and I hope it won’t be awkward.
> 
> I really think I need a corrective cut, but I need 6-8 months before I even think about scissors.
> 
> See this under the dryer picture for an example of the unevenness:


I see it here... as I read this post I thought that's exactly how I feel about my haircut. It's uneven and there's no flow, my hair is just there. Since my hair is short and medium with fine density in some areas, the right cut makes my hair look a lot more full and styled and better overall.


----------



## toaster

@Britt absolutely!!! I honestly think I’ll be trimming my own ends in 2021. I trimmed my hair myself for 6+ years and had no issues.

Eventually I’ll want another curly cut because I do want to get back to the shape that I had. But that’s down the road.

I hope you get to a point where you love the shape of your hair!


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> I'm for keeping this thread for next year. Can the title be updated w;ith the upcoming new year?
> 
> ......
> Girls, girls, girls. Why is this my first time trying Soultanicals???? Like it took my hair to another level. Some of my Black Friday purchases from them came in so I wash my hair last night. I just got a trim on Sunday so my hair has a fresh start.
> I cowashed w/ As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner 2x
> Then Deep Conditioned w/ Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic Deep Conditioner baybeeee* this stuff will never leave my stash if I can help it!! *I deep conditioned with heat for 20 mins and rinsed it out with cool water. My hair was smooth like butta!!
> I bought the Soultanicals Knot Sauce Coil Detangler and Can't Believe its Knot Butta from Sally's the other day and used those in that order. My hair felt so good!
> Then as my styler I used my favorite Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly. My hair feels so soft and moisturized.
> 
> Camille Rose is my favorite brand but Soultanicals is really trying to take their spot. I bought a bunch of other things I bought from them (over 13 items) I can't wait to try them all. Here is a length check pic and my wash and go wet and dry:
> 
> View attachment 466335View attachment 466337View attachment 466339View attachment 466341


OMG Look at all of those curly ringlets. Fabulous!


----------



## GettingKinky

@naturalagain2 I love your coils!!!


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> @naturalagain2 I love your coils!!!





faithVA said:


> OMG Look at all of those curly ringlets. Fabulous!



Thank you!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Are we keeping this thread for 2021? I love it here. I can post my random wash and go thoughts and I love seeing everyone else’s pictures and routines.
> 
> If we are keeping this thread, here is my length check as of today. I’ll probably try to do these every 2/3 months so I can track growth. It’s so hard to see when wearing wash and go’s. I feel like my hair has to grow two inches to look different when curly. View attachment 466319View attachment 466321



I should do this. I know my hair is growing but I swear it looks the same throughout the year.


----------



## bzb1990

Bobby pins for short hair _(but not the cheapest of the cheap, with rough paint on them that break your hair) a_re a lifesaver
for looking 'together'--and keeping ends out of the way, with little to no manipulation. I think I'll be doing only this, with braids and twists if I feel like it, till my hair reaches SL. It's such peace of mind, convinced it'll help with length retention.

But I don't go for this look , I try to keep them to a minimum, dark and blending into my hair, or tucked out of sight
I guess this style has its place but not on me.







this one is nicer, but I'm glad for having natural curl tufts and texture...
sort of making braids look prettier and more stylized than this, too


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a foam only wash n go today for the first time in almost 2 months. I love the way this turns out. I just wish it would last for 3 days instead of 1-2


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

everytime i do a wash and go  i'm suprised at the length. My 4th yr natural has really been a joy... i cant wait to see what yr #5 brings me. Heres a wash and go i did yesterday 
day 1

day 2


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> @Britt absolutely!!! I honestly think I’ll be trimming my own ends in 2021. I trimmed my hair myself for 6+ years and had no issues.
> 
> Eventually I’ll want another curly cut because I do want to get back to the shape that I had. But that’s down the road.
> 
> I hope you get to a point where you love the shape of your hair!


i think u should.. i personally dont trust stylists to trim my  hair because they really be butchering people sometimes for no other reason then spite. If my hair gets jacked up its an easier pill to swallow knowing i did it to myself rather than paying for some one to do it for me. just my 2 cents


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair @VictoriousBrownFlower and @naturalagain2 !!

I love seeing all the pictures!!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

toaster

She's one of my favorite Youtubers, Jasmin Fox!

I found her a few years ago! 
Truthfully though... 
It's only been about 2-ish years ago, that I really became an active subscriber (to the majority of my subscriptions)!

She started off with DIY mixtures and occasional product reviews. 
So, yep! I was totally looking out for the new product!

I sometimes gravitate towards Youtuber's who make products vs the entire lines/brands outside of Youtube. 
I like watching the progression of how/why this product was produced & what it provides, as in benefits.


You're welcome!


----------



## bzb1990

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> everytime i do a wash and go  i'm suprised at the length. My 4th yr natural has really been a joy... i cant wait to see what yr #5 brings me. Heres a wash and go i did yesterday
> day 1View attachment 466357
> 
> day 2View attachment 466365



Kyoooot! I LOVE* how you wear your hair*, it looks so_ (cringe word coming up)_ vintage with the curls + length.
I love anything that hints at 'vintage' - that's a plus of having hair that's not like, tailbone length. 
Not that tailbone length wasn't done back then, but the big actresses and models had shorter hair anyway 


Any links for that headband online ?  hehe


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

awww thank you so much.... I love vintage too so thats a big compliment... 

i got the headbands from claires... they have a ton of headbands like this but this is the one i have.....








						Solid Knotted Bow Headband - White
					

<P>Get the simple headband look with a beautiful bow tied on top. This wide headband features a soft polyester fabric wrapped design to ensure it's both stylish and comfortable. No more bad hair days!</P> <UL> <LI>Knotted bow attached <LI>Wide band design  <LI>Material: Polyester</LI></UL>




					www.claires.com


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt absolutely!!! I honestly think I’ll be trimming my own ends in 2021. I trimmed my hair myself for 6+ years and had no issues.
> 
> Eventually I’ll want another curly cut because I do want to get back to the shape that I had. But that’s down the road.
> 
> I hope you get to a point where you love the shape of your hair!


Self trimming sounds good for you. 
As for me, every time I look at my hair I curse or get upset, smdh. I just can't understand how she managed to totally butcher my hair into a choppy incohesive mess.  I had a clear tapered shape going on and she ruined it. I feel stuck b/c I want my hair to get longer, but might have to cut it again just so it looks sensible. The bright side is that I'm working from home all this time.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Self trimming sounds good for you.
> As for me, every time I look at my hair I curse or get upset, smdh. I just can't understand how she managed to totally butcher my hair into a choppy incohesive mess.  I had a clear tapered shape going on and she ruined it. I feel stuck b/c I want my hair to get longer, but might have to cut it again just so it looks sensible. The bright side is that I'm working from home all this time.


Girllll. I felt every word you posted. I stay in my buff or loc sock because looking in the mirror makes me sad.
@faithVA told me to not even think about getting a shaping cut right now, so I’ll pass that advice on to you. I guarantee your hair is healthy and no one is thinking your hair is misshapen. Let it grow a little more and THEN get the corrective cut. You’ll feel like you lost less progress.

We can do this together.


----------



## LavenderMint

Day 7 hair before I wash later today. My hair decided yesterday afternoon that we want bangs. No idea why it’s sideways


----------



## toaster

Soooo defined @LavenderMint ! Beautiful!


----------



## metro_qt

I'm back... I haven't been on this side of town in months....

I had major surgery in early November, and braided my hair up for the long haul.
But, to be honest, I haven't been doing too much with my hair since end of August, just a wash n go into a high pony poof.

What got me out of my hair funk this week was getting Olaplex6 and playing around with it...

So I've done a half wash n go (front half of my head, the back I keep re-braiding and putting a hat on *if* I go out....

Annoyances:
I am now at the stage of hair where it is long, gets easily tangled and matted, and is generally no fun to wash.

(Wash day is literally a day, now, vs when my hair was short, it was really a Wash n GO)

PROs...
I'm still learning so much about my hair and curls that even though I think of cutting it off... 
There are still new things and products  to try out.


Question to you guys ...
1. Who are you currently following on YouTube/IG for wash n go tips and tricks...

2. Who has actually achieved their perfect wash n go?

(I find that what I thought was a perfect wash n go at one length changes at a different length, as do the products and techniques that used to work and now don't)


----------



## metro_qt

LavenderMint said:


> Day 7 hair before I wash later today. My hair decided yesterday afternoon that we want bangs. No idea why it’s sideways View attachment 466413


I love your bangs!!! Your hair and curls look great!


----------



## GettingKinky

Your longevity is amazing @LavenderMint


----------



## LavenderMint

@GettingKinky @toaster @metro_qt thank you very much! I really think it’s this combo with Wetline as the topper. I think I’m going to stop messing around with these random gels in my closet. (but I have two more single line gel-foam combos to try)

@metro_qt Glad to see you back & better!! 
how are you liking the Olaplex? 

Those are really good questions. Hmmm.... I’m following NJ Eberhart, Faye in the City, Tresses of Alexis, & Denise Adore on YT for wng tips on tightly curly hair; Afro Khadisiac is that rare high porosity curly. I also watch happycurlhappygirl for wng product reviews because I like the way she does them. I recently discovered a new person, Touched by Troi, & I also liked how she does her reviews. Afope Atoyebe & CurlyChemistry are my go-to’s for general hair knowledge
I’m curious to see who everyone else is following.


----------



## metro_qt

Stuck at home bored.... (We're in another lockdown here)
So here are some 'current' pics of my hair...
Photo of my last wash n go... Back in Oct


And photo of how me and my hair usually roll...



I'm cheesed because my hair is now 3 years old and I don't think it's going to hang past my chin...

I just want a wash n go that hangs at or passed my shoulders... Is that too much to ask?

The shrinkage is real.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

metro_qt said:


> Stuck at home bored.... (We're in another lockdown here)
> So here are some 'current' pics of my hair...
> Photo of my last wash n go... Back in Oct
> View attachment 466427
> 
> And photo of how me and my hair usually roll...
> 
> View attachment 466425
> 
> I'm cheesed because my hair is now 3 years old and I don't think it's going to hang past my chin...
> 
> I just want a wash n go that hangs at or passed my shoulders... Is that too much to ask?
> 
> The shrinkage is real.


i feel the same way you do... if my hair could just get full shoulder length curly i would be happy.... its getting there but it sure did take its time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

metro_qt said:


> I'm back... I haven't been on this side of town in months....
> 
> I had major surgery in early November, and braided my hair up for the long haul.
> But, to be honest, I haven't been doing too much with my hair since end of August, just a wash n go into a high pony poof.
> 
> What got me out of my hair funk this week was getting Olaplex6 and playing around with it...
> 
> So I've done a half wash n go (front half of my head, the back I keep re-braiding and putting a hat on *if* I go out....
> 
> Annoyances:
> I am now at the stage of hair where it is long, gets easily tangled and matted, and is generally no fun to wash.
> 
> (Wash day is literally a day, now, vs when my hair was short, it was really a Wash n GO)
> 
> PROs...
> I'm still learning so much about my hair and curls that even though I think of cutting it off...
> There are still new things and products  to try out.
> 
> 
> Question to you guys ...
> 1. Who are you currently following on YouTube/IG for wash n go tips and tricks...
> 
> 2. Who has actually achieved their perfect wash n go?
> 
> (I find that what I thought was a perfect wash n go at one length changes at a different length, as do the products and techniques that used to work and now don't)



I like Kimberly Cherrell hair stuff on YouTube (I bypass all her personal vlog/vids).

I think I have my wng nailed down for the length. I apply my leave-in to soaking wet hair and style as soaking wet as I can stand in small sections. Then sit under my standing dryer until dry. I use the same two product combos for the most part. Either KCCC (after using the KCKT leave-in) or UFD Curly Magic and a mousse. Pretty boring but that's it styling wise. I vary my shampoo/cowash, DC/conditioner, and leave-in wash to wash but the styling part remains the same.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

oneastrocurlie said:


> I like Kimberly Cherrell hair stuff on YouTube (I bypass all her personal vlog/vids).
> 
> I think I have my wng nailed down for the length. I apply my leave-in to soaking wet hair and style as soaking wet as I can stand in small sections. Then sit under my standing dryer until dry. I use the same two product combos for the most part. Either KCCC (after using the KCKT leave-in) or UFD Curly Magic and a mousse. Pretty boring but that's it styling wise. I vary my shampoo/cowash, DC/conditioner, and leave-in wash to wash but the styling part remains the same.


i'm like u.... if it works i'm not gonna mess with it... i love when i get to that point with my hair where i get consistant results everytime


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Girllll. I felt every word you posted. I stay in my buff or loc sock because looking in the mirror makes me sad.
> @faithVA told me to not even think about getting a shaping cut right now, so I’ll pass that advice on to you. I guarantee your hair is healthy and no one is thinking your hair is misshapen. Let it grow a little more and THEN get the corrective cut. You’ll feel like you lost less progress.
> 
> We can do this together.


Yes yes yes... I'm gonna let it grow and go back to my original stylist. When I read your post, it mimicked how I felt when I got my 'trim'. I use the buff too for my wash n go's.


----------



## Britt

@LavenderMint your 7 day looks awesome!!!!!!!! What combo did you use? Congrats for making it that far.

@metro_qt your hair is so pretty! The color, density, curls... Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@metro_qt I really like your hair. The curls and the color are beautiful.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Nothing particularly new here, just maybe the product usage is different...


Used TreSemme Botanique Conditioner with Pomegranate & Camellia Oil as my co-wash/detangling agent.
To cleanse, Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.

Next, I went in with the Mane Krush Restore, scalp detox.
Then used the Alikay Naturals Avocado Moisture Cream Moisture Repairing Mask as my anti-shedding/strengthening treatment.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly onto each section.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



As far as the Mane Krush Restore...

I'm not sure, if I used this correctly in the past.
Decided to do that this time... just to see if it would make a difference.

Some background...
Been annoyed by my excessively oily (itchy-prone) scalp.
Shampoos just didn't seem to make much of a difference. 
This has been long overdue, but I kept putting it off!


Anyways, next time I'm in need of it.
I'm going to follow up with a moisturizing d/c.
Just to compare the results, I'm trying to see something...

Otherwise...
I need to commit to doing some sort of scalp detox, every now & then!
Shampoos are nice.  
But, sometimes, I really do need to detox my scalp.


----------



## toaster

I do feel like I’ve mastered my wash and go. I have staple products and tools. I’m sure over the next year I’ll try new things just to try them, but I’m happy with my styling.

Here’s today’s wash and go (day 3, after my workout).


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I guess all your roller setting in the past made you a quick study for wash n go’s. I’m amazed at how much definition you have after 3 days with workouts. By day 3-4 my hair is so big.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I guess all your roller setting in the past made you a quick study for wash n go’s. I’m amazed at how much definition you have after 3 days with workouts. By day 3-4 my hair is so big.


You know it might be the parting practice! I make sure all the styling products get directly to my roots, which helps them not puff up over time.

Oh! I meant to ask. When you use your clarifying shampoo, do you follow with a moisture shampoo? Or straight to conditioner?


----------



## GettingKinky

@Shadow_Lace the names of all of your products sound so yummy. You are tempting me to become a PJ. But I’m going to try and stay strong.


----------



## Shadow_Lace

@GettingKinky Lol, no you must not give in! Stay strong!

But no really I just like the various scent ranges: sweet, fruity, herbal, etc.
I tend buy more backups once I do find such products, when I (especially) like the scents.

Right now though, I'm trying really hard to just stick to the products that work ( + my older favs).
And eventually go through the rest of my stash (some that are still newer unused products).

Seriously, I've still got a long way to go!
Please don't go down this particular rabbit hole, with me!


----------



## LavenderMint

Britt said:


> @LavenderMint your 7 day looks awesome!!!!!!!! What combo did you use? Congrats for making it that far.
> 
> @metro_qt your hair is so pretty! The color, density, curls... Gorgeous !!!!


Thank you! I used UFD with Wetline on top. I don’t know if it makes a difference but I have 2.5 tubs of the  old Wetline; I’ve never tried the new formula. I hope I can use it up before my hair grows out. The old formula had my shoulders & back breaking out.


----------



## toaster

I couldn’t find the kinky curly come clean shampoo at the drugstore where I buy the knot today and curling custard, so I purchased the carols daughter wash day delight shampoo to use to clarify.

It doesn’t have sulfates, but it has cleansing ingredients and salicylic acid. My hair and scalp feel soooo clean! It didn’t tangle my hair at all, but I think I’ll use it max 1/ week or every two weeks. Innersense hydrating hair bath is my moisturizing shampoo and I really like it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

metro_qt said:


> Stuck at home bored.... (We're in another lockdown here)
> So here are some 'current' pics of my hair...
> Photo of my last wash n go... Back in Oct
> View attachment 466427
> 
> And photo of how me and my hair usually roll...
> 
> View attachment 466425
> 
> I'm cheesed because my hair is now 3 years old and I don't think it's going to hang past my chin...
> 
> I just want a wash n go that hangs at or passed my shoulders... Is that too much to ask?
> 
> The shrinkage is real.


If my hair had volume like this, you all would be sick of me posting my hair.


Sigh, and the color.  I just love your hair all together!!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Finally got around to do my major protein treatment. It took me long enough!.


I used Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner as my co-wash/detangling agent.
Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo to clarify my hair.
Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment as my strong protein treatment.


(On wet hair) I smoothed JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I smoothed Xtreme Clear Gel onto each section.
I smoothed Giovanni 2 Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum in Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals all over my hair, as my sealant/finisher. 
I'm currently air-drying my hair.



I still love the Emergencia protein treatment. It truly is the only 1 that works wonders on my tresses!

Oh, I totally forgot about trying out the JUMC Grapeseed Buttercream on damp hair.
Definitely, need to set the reminder to do that!


----------



## toaster

I’m one week post disaster haircut. It’s still a disaster, but I’m in less of a shock and now that I’ve been styling it myself it’s fine. Two more weeks before I sit down and write my review.

This is day 2 hair. I’ll wash again tomorrow. All the times I’ve grown my hair out from this length I’ve washed my hair frequently, so I upped my wash days from 2-3.

Will go back to 2 when it’s grown out more. Maybe 8-10 months from now.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m one week post disaster haircut. It’s still a disaster, but I’m in less of a shock and now that I’ve been styling it myself it’s fine. Two more weeks before I sit down and write my review.
> 
> This is day 2 hair. I’ll wash again tomorrow. All the times I’ve grown my hair out from this length I’ve washed my hair frequently, so I upped my wash days from 2-3.
> 
> Will go back to 2 when it’s grown out more. Maybe 8-10 months from now.
> View attachment 466519


I like the increased volume.  I haven't written a review either but don't think I will. I will just talk to her next time I go now that I know more about cuts.


----------



## faithVA

I'm real lazy now. I did my last wash and go 9 days ago  I need to at least get on a 7 day schedule  

This wash and go will probably not look too great since I waited too long. I will try to get back on schedule on Sunday and do a Sunday to Sunday schedule. I only used UFD. Going to skip the ICH until the spring.

Didn't take any pics because I don't even bother styling it. I throw the gel in, shake, rake it back and then call it a day. It will shrink up tomorrow. And then I walk around with morning hair for a week. 

My hair is growing but I can't see it. I think I will post pictures every 2 months. Maybe I can see the difference with an inch of growth.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm real lazy now. I did my last wash and go 9 days ago  I need to at least get on a 7 day schedule
> 
> This wash and go will probably not look too great since I waited too long. I will try to get back on schedule on Sunday and do a Sunday to Sunday schedule. I only used UFD. Going to skip the ICH until the spring.
> 
> Didn't take any pics because I don't even bother styling it. I throw the gel in, shake, rake it back and then call it a day. It will shrink up tomorrow. And then I walk around with morning hair for a week.
> 
> My hair is growing but I can't see it. I think I will post pictures every 2 months. Maybe I can see the difference with an inch of growth.


We all need a break every now and then. Looking forward to your picture updates!

It’s a struggle with curly hair seeing growth. My mom encouraged me to measure one piece of hair and track it monthly. That way I’ll “know” it’s growing even if I can’t see it.


----------



## LavenderMint

Current wng, I tried Aunt Jackie’s Ice Curls with the Frizz Patrol setting mousse on top. I’m coming to the conclusion that mousse may not be a topper for me. It totally takes away a good portion of the gels hold. The back portion of my head is something my mom would describe as being “fluffy like a ducks butt”. The tighter coils are still hanging around but apparently my looser curls have just given up and fluffed out.
So, I think next wash, I’ll try the gel alone. No foam.

I love my wng. It’s just that my hair is so dense that it won’t hold a part... and clips or jewelry pretty much get swallowed... I’ve lost hairpins and found them on wash day....
 I developed bangs again by around 10 today & I'm just not fighting it anymore.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint - That’s hilarious that you lose hairpins until wash day.


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> Current wng, I tried Aunt Jackie’s Ice Curls with the Frizz Patrol setting mousse on top. I’m coming to the conclusion that mousse may not be a topper for me. It totally takes away a good portion of the gels hold. The back portion of my head is something my mom would describe as being “fluffy like a ducks butt”. The tighter coils are still hanging around but apparently my looser curls have just given up and fluffed out.
> So, I think next wash, I’ll try the gel alone. No foam.
> 
> I love my wng. It’s just that my hair is so dense that it won’t hold a part... and clips or jewelry pretty much get swallowed... I’ve lost hairpins and found them on wash day....
> I developed bangs again by around 10 today & I'm just not fighting it anymore.



fluffy like a duck's butt... clips getting swallowed whole. this post is a classic


----------



## Britt

@toaster are you still using UFD with Mouse Def over it a your go to combo? Your wash n gos always look so soft and nice.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> @toaster are you still using UFD with Mouse Def over it a your go to combo? Your wash n gos always look so soft and nice.


No, actually! Mid-November I purchased kinky curly knot today and curling custard and I haven’t looked back. For me, the key is applying a lot of the knot today, adding water, and then using minimal amounts of the curling custard. I get really defined curls that last for days. It also rinses really easily in my opinion and experience.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> No, actually! Mid-November I purchased kinky curly knot today and curling custard and I haven’t looked back. For me, the key is applying a lot of the knot today, adding water, and then using minimal amounts of the curling custard. I get really defined curls that last for days. It also rinses really easily in my opinion and experience.


Do you add the knot today leave in in sections and then use the KCC?


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Do you add the knot today leave in in sections and then use the KCC?


I do my hair in 3 sections (two in the back, one in the front). Wash day kind of looks like this:

Shampoo section 1, rinse, condition section 1, detangle, twist and pin it up.

Shampoo section 2, condition section 2, detangle, twist and pin it up.

Shampoo section 3, condition section 3, detangle, twist and pin it up.

Actually take a shower.

Unpin section 1, rinse conditioner out, apply knot today, run section 1 under water again, part 1/6 of section 1 and clip 5/6 away, apply curling custard to this subsection, part the next 1/6 of the subsection, apply curling custard, continue until the entire section 1 has curling custard applied, *this might be key but I then take another small dollop of curling custard and apply to the entire section, so it’s basically just around the outer layer of the section*, clip it out of the way.

I do the same for the other 2 sections of my hair and then my wash and go is done! The front section I put my part in after I apply the knot today and before I do the curling custard.

I do all of this in the shower with a shower mirror and it takes me an hour to complete.

So I apply the knot today in 3 sections and the curling custard in 18 sections.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> No, actually! Mid-November I purchased kinky curly knot today and curling custard and I haven’t looked back. For me, the key is applying a lot of the knot today, adding water, and then using minimal amounts of the curling custard. I get really defined curls that last for days. It also rinses really easily in my opinion and experience.



I just used this combo last wash. I apply them a little differently but still top 2 combo.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful curls @oneastrocurlie !!


----------



## bzb1990

metro_qt said:


> Stuck at home bored.... (We're in another lockdown here)
> So here are some 'current' pics of my hair...
> Photo of my last wash n go... Back in Oct
> View attachment 466427
> 
> And photo of how me and my hair usually roll...
> 
> View attachment 466425
> 
> I'm cheesed because my hair is now 3 years old and I don't think it's going to hang past my chin...
> 
> I just want a wash n go that hangs at or passed my shoulders... Is that too much to ask?
> 
> The shrinkage is real.


Woo I do not know how I missed this but I love your hair colour and texture!!
You have such a friendly, contagious smile


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Beautiful curls @oneastrocurlie !!


Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> No, actually! Mid-November I purchased kinky curly knot today and curling custard and I haven’t looked back. For me, the key is applying a lot of the knot today, adding water, and then using minimal amounts of the curling custard. I get really defined curls that last for days. It also rinses really easily in my opinion and experience.


I bought more kinky curly custard when I was having a hard time finding ICH. I may give it one more try, but it always made my hair stringy. I must have been using too much.
Do you get a gel cast with it?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I bought more kinky curly custard when I was having a hard time finding ICH. I may give it one more try, but it always made my hair stringy. I must have been using too much.
> Do you get a gel cast with it?


Yes! I definitely get a cast. It seems to go away when I sleep on it, so I don’t fluff it out or anything, but it does leave a cast.


----------



## faithVA

I like the ICH on my hair but I feel like I'm wasting it when just sitting around the house. I tried my hair without it and it isn't a good idea  At least not at this length. My hair definitely does better with the botanical as the first layer and the "plastic" gel as the topper. 

I started thinking about previous years when I tried wash and goes and remember that I liked Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink. I picked up a small jar of it from the grocery store yesterday. I love that I can get it on the ground and I can get it for about $7. I figured even it if didn't work it was only $7.

Today I started with a clean state. I shampooed twice with Elucence Moisturizing shampoo. I used Kirkland's Moisturizing conditioner. I applied the UFD in the shower. Outside of the shower I applied a similar amount of AJ's Don't Shrink as I would the ICH and then smoothed it in. I then shook my hair. I was going to let it go but my hair wasn't look quite right to me. So I took another handful of AJ's Don't Shrink and worked it through. This time it looked much better. I am still learning that I need it to look a certain way and not be concerned with the amount.

One thing I like about it my hair didn't drip at all. My hair drips for a while with the ICH. It seems like it might actually dry without my having to use a dryer. AJ's Don't Shrink is a flaxseed gel. My hair doesn't like flaxseed gels as the first layer but it seems to be OK as the topper. So far it doesn't look dull. I will need for it to completely dry and I sleep on it to see if it flakes and whether I can get second day hair.

It is beyond 30 days and I STILL hate the edging around my ears  But it is better than it was in early December. I will definitely let her know to NEVER do that again. 

I plan to take pictures tomorrow assuming my hair last. If it doesn't last I will do my hair again next week with the ICH and take pictures.

Happy Holiday's everyone!


----------



## toaster

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shadow_Lace

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

I'm finally back, with another leave-in/hair lotion combo.


After using GF Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner as my detangling agent/co-wash.
Clarified my hair with Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo.
Followed by Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask as my anti-shedding/strengthening d/c.

(On wet-to-damp hair) I smoothed Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Intensely Smooth Leave-in, then re-sectioned my hair.

(On damp hair) I raked, then smoothed Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion onto each section.
A dab of Xtreme Clear Gel on my edges.
As my sealant/finisher, the GF Sleek & Shine Anti-Frizz Serum.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Ok, so the wet/damp mix test was great with the GF leave-in, MJ's Multicultural Curls, & the GF Anti-Frizz Serum.

However, it was a little iffy after adding Xtreme Clear gel to the mix.
I decided to chance it, anyways!


----------



## faithVA

Its dry now and so far so good. No flaking.  Hopefully it holds up tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

Looks great @faithVA 

I’ve seen a lot of YouTube videos on aunt Jackie’s products.

I have a nearly full ICH that just sits in my shower. Will use it up eventually.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Looks great @faithVA
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of YouTube videos on aunt Jackie’s products.
> 
> I have a nearly full ICH that just sits in my shower. Will use it up eventually.



Thank You. I will buy more ICH next year. I do like it. It makes my styling easier. It would be what I use when I really want my hair to look nice. But it is nice to have a backup for my everyday raggedy hair look.   

It's nice that you don't need it though.


----------



## colorful_coils

Did anyone else's wash-n-go's start having less volume/looked thinner as your hair got longer and started to fall? I'm comparing pictures from January to now and that's what I'm noticing.


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> Did anyone else's wash-n-go's start having less volume/looked thinner as your hair got longer and started to fall? I'm comparing pictures from January to now and that's what I'm noticing.


Mine definitely did! Before my haircut my hair had much less volume.

Allegedly the only way to correct that is to cut major layers into your hair. I think it’s more about what look you’re looking for.

I would also try lighter hold products if you want more volume without having to cut.


----------



## LavenderMint

I was super tired yesterday & didn’t get to start until after 6 so I just cowashed my hair with The Doux “One Love”. No wng this go round; I discovered 85% of my hair is just as defined w/o gels which made my two fluffy twists a smidge challenging. BUT doing a wng has allowed my edges to breathe and they look amazing, so much better than before!!

My buff has been super useful. I put it on because I smooshed one side of my head beyond repair in my sleep. Pulled it down to be presentable while the in-laws visited with mini-Mint & pulled it back up as soon as the door shut behind them. I like that it’s not too tight and doesn’t pull my hair out.


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> Mine definitely did! Before my haircut my hair had much less volume.
> 
> Allegedly the only way to correct that is to cut major layers into your hair. I think it’s more about what look you’re looking for.
> 
> I would also try lighter hold products if you want more volume without having to cut.



It's a shame that a cut is the only way to fix that. I wear my hair in twists and twist outs as well, so I'd rather not cut it in layers. I'll give lighter hold products a try!


----------



## toaster

Some random thoughts from my wash day:

carols daughter wash day delight is a fantastic shampoo. It’s sulfate free but has salicylic acid in it. My scalp and hair feel super clean but not stripped.

Briogeo’s banana conditioner is much lighter weight than the curl charisma or farewell frizz conditioner, but it provides the same amount of slip and moisture. I don’t love the banana smell, but it’s a good conditioner.

For my hair, the wet brush does a better job detangling than the Felicia leatherwood brush.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so tempted to buy Pop Lock gel from the Doux when it comes out.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so tempted to buy Pop Lock gel from the Doux when it comes out.



I'm going to try this. Who is it for? The lazy natural  She called me out. I have to get it.


----------



## toaster

Count me in @faithVA @GettingKinky !

I unfollowed all the hair pages on Instagram after my haircut, so let me know when it’s available for purchase!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm going to try this. Who is it for? The lazy natural  She called me out. I have to get it.


I’m a lazy natural too and diffusing is the only way I dry my hair. Although I would air dry if I could get good results that way. One gel sounds just about right.


----------



## Britt

@faithVA same here, I most def need a heavier gel on top of my botanical gel. I tried using UFD by itself and no mam. My hair needs the weight of a heavier gel.  In my search for more affordable toppers I bought a bottle of Ouidad climate control and that gel is too light also.  So back to square one, I'll use ICH or Trepadora. The Trepadora I'll save for the warmer weather. The ICH is fine for now since I'm home and probably wash about 2x/week. UFD is such a great base, I just love how it feels on my wet hair. I hope they never discontinue it.


----------



## Mapleoats

I haven’t attempted a wash n go in over a year but I feel like I’ve mastered my wash n go’s now just from lurking this thread.  Let me not play myself and try a wash n go now expecting it to come out perfect, knowing full well I don’t know how to wash n go


----------



## bzb1990

Mapleoats said:


> I haven’t attempted a wash n go in over a year but I feel like I’ve mastered my wash n go’s now just from lurking this thread.  Let me not play myself and try a wash n go now expecting it to come out perfect, knowing full well I don’t know how to wash n go


I mean you could always lower your standard for the outcome, like me, and roll with that. Oh the breakage was intentional it was getting a bit too thick anyway.it's for natural layers . It's not damaged its Deconstructed chic


----------



## Britt

Britt said:


> @faithVA same here, I most def need a heavier gel on top of my botanical gel. I tried using UFD by itself and no mam. My hair needs the weight of a heavier gel.  In my search for more affordable toppers I bought a bottle of Ouidad climate control and that gel is too light also.  So back to square one, I'll use ICH or Trepadora. The Trepadora I'll save for the warmer weather. The ICH is fine for now since I'm home and probably wash about 2x/week. UFD is such a great base, I just love how it feels on my wet hair. I hope they never discontinue it.


I really need a new topper gel. Something that's a cheaper alternative to Trepadora and more readily accessible. ICH is cool but only for day 2/3 hair. I just took my buff off and I did my wash n go on Saturday. This ain't it today....  I might try one of those Aunt Jackie's gel on top. ICH does not age well in my wash n go's. They are nice for the first two days that's about it.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> I really need a new topper gel. Something that's a cheaper alternative to Trepadora and more readily accessible. ICH is cool but only for day 2/3 hair. I just took my buff off and I did my wash n go on Saturday. This ain't it today....  I might try one of those Aunt Jackie's gel on top. ICH does not age well in my wash n go's. They are nice for the first two days that's about it.


What do you mean it doesn't age well. What happens after day 2 or 3?

I did try the Aunt Jackie's this past week and it works OK for a cheap substitute. I'm actually still sporting it today now that I think about it. I need to try it again and get the ratio's right. I need more AJ than ICH. It is a firmer hold the first 2 days and definitely more crunchy. But for $6 

TGIN also had a stiff gel I want to try but I haven't been to Sally's in months. And the last time I checked it was hard to come by. But I think it is a possibility for a topper. 

I want to get more length to before I try the Trepadora.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so tempted to buy Pop Lock gel from the Doux when it comes out.


Woot!! Count me in too! My hair really likes their products. I wanted to pick up their BigPoppa gel but can never get it from Target.

I really want to wash my hair again but time is not on my side  Hubs’ work schedule is working against me.


----------



## LavenderMint

This blogger went to the A’s salon back in 2019. I’m not sure why this popped up into my suggestions. I’ve never seen a YT vid with them that wasn’t by them, if that makes sense.


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> What do you mean it doesn't age well. What happens after day 2 or 3?
> 
> I did try the Aunt Jackie's this past week and it works OK for a cheap substitute. I'm actually still sporting it today now that I think about it. I need to try it again and get the ratio's right. I need more AJ than ICH. It is a firmer hold the first 2 days and definitely more crunchy. But for $6
> 
> TGIN also had a stiff gel I want to try but I haven't been to Sally's in months. And the last time I checked it was hard to come by. But I think it is a possibility for a topper.
> 
> I want to get more length to before I try the Trepadora.


It gets old looking really quickly... my day 2 and 3 hair on ICH look awesome (my hair looks a bit lived in, the wash n go has fluffed out some it's not stiff) and the following day it's just bushier and frizzier. Idk, I'd have to post pics to really show what I mean. I can clearly see the contrast between using it and using the Trepadora gel. My hair even feels different, it feels bushier and looses the shape in the way it falls. Over the summer I was able to get a decent 5 day wash n go using Trepadora and on day 5 my hair clearly looked lived in, but it still aged nicely. On day 4 with ICH I'd be ready to absolutely wash n style again. With ICH my hair frizzes up faster. It applies beautifully when wet but it gives me best results for only a few days. I also find Trepadora gives my hair more shine and smoothness on my wash n go.  But being that I wash about 2x/week, I will easily blow through those bottles of Trepadora smh.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> This blogger went to the A’s salon back in 2019. I’m not sure why this popped up into my suggestions. I’ve never seen a YT vid with them that wasn’t by them, if that makes sense.


Super interesting to watch! If that had been filmed today, she would have left with a taper cut down to her neck.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Super interesting to watch! If that has been filmed today, *she would have left with a taper cut down to her neck.*


LOLLLLLL! I can always tell their cuts. They all look the exact same with harsh angles.  It's not a smooth looking cut imo. I've seen other stylists that cut curly hair and do a better job, I think LouLou even does nicer cuts.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m a lazy natural too and diffusing is the only way I dry my hair. Although I would air dry if I could get good results that way. One gel sounds just about right.





Britt said:


> It gets old looking really quickly... my day 2 and 3 hair on ICH look awesome (my hair looks a bit lived in, the wash n go has fluffed out some it's not stiff) and the following day it's just bushier and frizzier. Idk, I'd have to post pics to really show what I mean. I can clearly see the contrast between using it and using the Trepadora gel. My hair even feels different, it feels bushier and looses the shape in the way it falls. Over the summer I was able to get a decent 5 day wash n go using Trepadora and on day 5 my hair clearly looked lived in, but it still aged nicely. On day 4 with ICH I'd be ready to absolutely wash n style again. With ICH my hair frizzes up faster. It applies beautifully when wet but it gives me best results for only a few days. I also find Trepadora gives my hair more shine and smoothness on my wash n go.  But being that I wash about 2x/week, I will easily blow through those bottles of Trepadora smh.


OK I understand. Have you tried doing a light layer of ICH followed by a light layer of Trepadora? I know the A's mentioned that for a few people? Could also make everything last longer.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> LOLLLLLL! I can always tell their cuts. They all look the exact same with harsh angles.  It's not a smooth looking cut imo. I've seen other stylists that cut curly hair and do a better job, I think LouLou even does nicer cuts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> Woot!! Count me in too! My hair really likes their products. I wanted to pick up their BigPoppa gel but can never get it from Target.
> 
> I really want to wash my hair again but time is not on my side  Hubs’ work schedule is working against me.


I’m getting the whole set.  The big poppa gel is fiyah. Only con for me is it’s high in glycerin.  Hard hair in NJ during winter.  @LavenderMint


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ordered a dyson tonight. Finally gave in after watching curl mix founder style her washngo.  I can’t wait to get it.


----------



## colorful_coils

What exactly is a topper gel? I keep seeing it mentioned, but I don't quite get the difference between them and botanical gels


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> What exactly is a topper gel? I keep seeing it mentioned, but I don't quite get the difference between them and botanical gels


Someone else correct me if I’m wrong, but the botanical base gel is an aloe based gel that holds onto water and keeps your hair moisturized. Topper gels “do” something, like provide more hold, have humidity blocking ingredients, or something that only the botanical gel won’t do.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ordered a dyson tonight. Finally gave in after watching curl mix founder style her washngo.  I can’t wait to get it.


The dyson is a game changer in my opinion! When I’m home, I sit under my bonnet dryer, but on vacation or anytime I’m not in my apartment, the dyson is bae. So easy to travel with and dries my hair much faster than the bonnet dryer.

I’d use it every wash but my arms are not that strong and I’m lazy and get tired. I just prefer sitting down and scrolling through my phone while it dries.


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> Someone else correct me if I’m wrong, but the botanical base gel is an aloe based gel that holds onto water and keeps your hair moisturized. Topper gels “do” something, like provide more hold, have humidity blocking ingredients, or something that only the botanical gel won’t do.


Ah, that makes sense! So it's meant to be an extra layer on top of a botanical gel. Thank you!


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m getting the whole set.  The big poppa gel is fiyah. Only con for me is it’s high in glycerin.  Hard hair in NJ during winter.  @LavenderMint





Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ordered a dyson tonight. Finally gave in after watching curl mix founder style her washngo.  I can’t wait to get it.



...I need to stay out of here AND off Instagram 
I already have the cowash, the conditioner, mousse & leave-in. Thanks for the heads up regarding the glycerin content; I’m in MD so I need to keep that in mind, especially as I’m in the dry house air all day now. 

 Ever since I decided I need a new dryer, I’ve been looking at the Dyson too but now I’m conflicted between that and a rolling/standing one because I like to sit & scroll too....

(Honestly, I’ll probably end up with both since they serve different purposes )


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> ...I need to stay out of here AND off Instagram
> I already have the cowash, the conditioner, mousse & leave-in. Thanks for the heads up regarding the glycerin content; I’m in MD so I need to keep that in mind, especially as I’m in the dry house air all day now.
> 
> Ever since I decided I need a new dryer, I’ve been looking at the Dyson too but now I’m conflicted between that and a rolling/standing one because I like to sit & scroll too....
> 
> (Honestly, I’ll probably end up with both since they serve different purposes )



My rolling dryer gets the top of my hair dry quick. The bottom and sides, not so much. Also the air flow is up, so sometimes the hair lifts which I dont like,  so I dont use the rolling dryer for my washngo. The cast is harder as well.



Watching the founder of Curlmix, the dyson is blowing the hair down which helps with elongation WHICH I think I would love.  I bought a handheld dryer a few months back for the diffuser which was a disaster as it always is but the concentrator was the business because it worked blowing it down, its just the air flow didnt do what I want it to do, hence the dyson @LavenderMint


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Does anyone know of a non glycerin gel thats heavy like the old Xtreme Wet line?


----------



## LavenderMint

colorful_coils said:


> What exactly is a topper gel? I keep seeing it mentioned, but I don't quite get the difference between them and botanical gels





toaster said:


> Someone else correct me if I’m wrong, but the botanical base gel is an aloe based gel that holds onto water and keeps your hair moisturized. Topper gels “do” something, like provide more hold, have humidity blocking ingredients, or something that only the botanical gel won’t do.


Could also be some kind of botanical infusion (specifically looking at Kinky Curly) but it seems that aloe is usually there. I had to go grab my gels to look. But @toaster is right: in the ingredients you’ll see things like water first and then all kinds of botanicals.
I checked 9 different gels  , 3 of which I know aren’t strictly botanical (clear eco, gorilla snot, & original Wetline) and all I can say for sure is that I wish it was easier to decode these ingredient lists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LavenderMint 

Look at the bottom for some botanical gels.  Also look around at the top, it will show you some of the ingredients to avoid









						MHM Recommended Product List
					

Below is the list of No-no ingredients that we avoid in this regimen and  a brief explanation of each: TEA-triethanolamine and other ethanolamines(MEA, DEA,etc): A drying alcohol derived from ethan…




					maxhydrationmethod.wordpress.com


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

> If none of the botanical gels on either list are an option for you, you can also create your own DIY Botanical gel using mucilaginous substances such as:​Flax seeds, Okra, Chia seed, Marshmallow leaf, Marshmallow root, Common mallow leaf, Narrow leaf plantain, Comfrey root , Aloe vera leaf, Fenugreek seed, Licorice root, Slippery elm bark, Mullein leaf, Sweet violet leaf, Oats, Seaweed, Apple pectin , Oat bran, Soapwort, Kudzu, Arrowroot, Irish moss, Kelp, Comfrey leaf, Hibiscus, Mullein, Cinnamon, Malabar spinach, Nettle, Horsetail, Watercress, Rosemary, Burdock Root, Cornsilk, Coltsfoot, Couchgrass, Icelandmoss, Ginseng Root.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Someone else correct me if I’m wrong, but the botanical base gel is an aloe based gel that holds onto water and keeps your hair moisturized. Topper gels “do” something, like provide more hold, have humidity blocking ingredients, or something that only the botanical gel won’t do.


Exactly... 
If you try out UFD you'll notice how it's slippery and reacts well with water. The toppers will vary depending on your needs. Some use mousse if they want a fluffier outcome on day 1.


----------



## faithVA

colorful_coils said:


> Ah, that makes sense! So it's meant to be an extra layer on top of a botanical gel. Thank you!


I'm late to the party. To add to what toaster said the botanical gel is anything that is natural or plant based. It has been recommended to put a botanical gel directly on the hair for health reasons but also because they can be removed with gentler products. The botanical gel will help with the foundation of your curl set.

The toppers contain synthetic ingredients, typically some type of plastic. As others have said they can help block moisture and humidity and reduce frizz. They can reduce drying time. They also can increase elongation and how long your set lasts. Toppers are meant to solve problems that occur after your botanical gel. You can have multiple toppers to solve different types of problems. And you may change your toppers based on the weather, climate, etc.


----------



## faithVA

This is one of those threads you go away for 4 hours and you are 3 pages behind


----------



## toaster

Heading to South Carolina tomorrow for a few weeks!  Very excited to be able to walk around outside and enjoy warmer weather for a bit.

Very nervous about my hair... going to grab some satin scrunchies in case my hair grows so much I need to pull it back. Will certainly test out my kinky curly products and how they handle humidity.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Heading to South Carolina tomorrow for a few weeks!  Very excited to be able to walk around outside and enjoy warmer weather for a bit.
> 
> Very nervous about my hair... going to grab some satin scrunchies in case my hair grows so much I need to pull it back. Will certainly test out my kinky curly products and how they handle humidity.


Wave to my family for me


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Wave to my family for me


I will!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I keep eyeing my emails!!!  I need a shipping confirmation


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Does anyone know of a non glycerin gel thats heavy like the old Xtreme Wet line?


The Innersense I Create Hold gel reminds me a lot of wetline in terms of consistency and the way it smooths the hair. But I don’t think I ever used the original wetline. Only the reformulated one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> The Innersense I Create Hold gel reminds me a lot of wetline in terms of consistency and the way it smooths the hair. But I don’t think I ever used the original wetline. Only the reformulated one.


I was on Ulta looking at them and they are oos. I’ll get around to trying some.

I ordered a Brazilian gel by Salon Line. It just arrived and there is no glycerin in it. I think it will go well over my lighter gels. I’ll try it out soon.
Thanks @GettingKinky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I got that Ulta beauty shipping email


----------



## bzb1990

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @LavenderMint
> 
> Look at the bottom for some botanical gels.  Also look around at the top, it will show you some of the ingredients to avoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHM Recommended Product List
> 
> 
> Below is the list of No-no ingredients that we avoid in this regimen and  a brief explanation of each: TEA-triethanolamine and other ethanolamines(MEA, DEA,etc): A drying alcohol derived from ethan…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxhydrationmethod.wordpress.com


wow.  S-Curl has glycerin and prop. glycol high up, at least in the current incarnation.
I looked up the ingredient, and in addition to what is written there, which also goes for glycerin,
this may be of importance _(but unsure as to whether amino acids structure being weakened is the same as our hair's keratin being weakened_):





						The stability of protein structure in aqueous propylene glycol: Amino acid solubility and preferential solvation of protein
					

The solubility of amino acids and the preferential solvent interaction of bovine serum albumin in aqueous propylene glycol were investigated by a dens…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				



"This shows that propylene glycol molecule could* induce weakening of the tertiary structure* by hydrophobic bonding and subsequent (or simultaneous) promotion of the helix formation."
and "The corresponding volume change of transfer of the protein is positive, mainly due to *dehydration of the protein accompanying the conformational change.*"

Basically, keratin is rich in amino acids (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2736122/) and that combined with above info:

"In humans, type I keratins have a pI of 4.9–5.4, whereas type II keratins have a pI of 6.5–8.5 (Bowden et al. 1984). In bovines, type I keratins have a pI < 5.6 and type II keratins have a pI > 6.0 (Cooper & Sun, 1986). Keratins that are specific to hair, nail or wool have a pI of 4.7–5.4 (Marshall, 1983). The pI of keratins can be changed due to post-translational modifications (ETA: this may be before the filament is actually formed, actually, on reading properly)  of their amino acids (Bowden et al. 1984"

(they do follow this noting that "30% of the amino acid types and sequences are the same in acidic and basic types of keratin (etc)" but surely that still makes a difference if you already have fine hair? Am no scientist though so this is a (very) uneducated layperson's understanding.
As I noticed breakage (small hairs) after applying SCurl during those days --
even when it was diluted or mixed in other things, and that combo used without Scurl was fine..unusual for me as hair was detangled + braided prior. Haven't ever had breakage issues with the other items I use that have glycerin (mainly ic Fantasia HP) so I wonder if the ratio of p.g. is off in Scurl for my hair. anyway, i'll err on the side of caution after this.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I was on Ulta looking at them and they are oos. I’ll get around to trying some.
> 
> I ordered a Brazilian gel by Salon Line. It just arrived and there is no glycerin in it. I think it will go well over my lighter gels. I’ll try it out soon.
> Thanks @GettingKinky


It’s in stock on the Innersense website.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> It’s in stock on the Innersense website.


Ulta ships quicker @GettingKinky


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @LavenderMint
> 
> Look at the bottom for some botanical gels.  Also look around at the top, it will show you some of the ingredients to avoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHM Recommended Product List
> 
> 
> Below is the list of No-no ingredients that we avoid in this regimen and  a brief explanation of each: TEA-triethanolamine and other ethanolamines(MEA, DEA,etc): A drying alcohol derived from ethan…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxhydrationmethod.wordpress.com


Oh, THIS!! This is where/when I discovered Crece Pelo.
I remember doing this right after I combed out my locs & actually seeing my curl pattern for the first time. This was one of my very first wng way back in September 2015. Even that big twist was on a wng.

Then I did this wng in June 2016 for a school thing (made that costume too lol). My girls loved it because they never see Disney princesses that look like us, big kinky hair and all.


looking back at all my IG posts, I mostly wore a wng for about 2 years after taking out my locs. I don’t remember when or why I changed from that.
I was giving the MHM a try & using KCKT & the KCCC (which I did not like much and haven’t tried since gaining this new knowledge). It’s so interesting to see how far my hair has come in five years, period, but especially my wng.


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> Oh, THIS!! This is where/when I discovered Crece Pelo.
> I remember doing this right after I combed out my locs & actually seeing my curl pattern for the first time. This was one of my very first wng way back in September 2015. Even that big twist was on a wng.
> View attachment 466805
> Then I did this wng in June 2016 for a school thing (made that costume too lol). My girls loved it because they never see Disney princesses that look like us, big kinky hair and all.
> View attachment 466807
> 
> looking back at all my IG posts, I mostly wore a wng for about 2 years after taking out my locs. I don’t remember when or why I changed from that.
> I was giving the MHM a try & using KCKT & the KCCC (which I did not like much and haven’t tried since gaining this new knowledge). It’s so interesting to see how far my hair has come in five years, period, but especially my wng.


OMG i LOVE the second series of pictures! Just normal twists? 
there's even matching shoes+  mini bows by the shoulders. Was it DIY'd??


----------



## LavenderMint

bzb1990 said:


> OMG i LOVE the second series of pictures! Just normal twists?
> there's even matching shoes+  mini bows by the shoulders. Was it DIY'd??


Thank you!!
Nope, that was a big, fluffy, days old wng lol I DIY’d the costume- the only part I didn’t make was the blue tank (and the shoes; there _are_ diy shoe kits but they don’t come in my size). Which was why the wng was big & old lol instead of washing my hair, I was sewing.
It was a good day. My little girls all wanted to touch my hair, we talked about how their hair looks and they led a conversation about how you can have any kind of hair -or skin- and still be a princess.
....buuuuut it helps if you have your hair in a bun if it’s not out and bows are a must  Their rules lol (My students are 4-5yrs old inner city children)


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> Thank you!!
> Nope, that was a big, fluffy, days old wng lol I DIY’d the costume- the only part I didn’t make was the blue tank (and the shoes; there _are_ diy shoe kits but they don’t come in my size). Which was why the wng was big & old lol instead of washing my hair, I was sewing.
> It was a good day. My little girls all wanted to touch my hair, we talked about how their hair looks and they led a conversation about how you can have any kind of hair -or skin- and still be a princess.
> ....buuuuut it helps if you have your hair in a bun if it’s not out and bows are a must  Their rules lol (My students are 4-5yrs old inner city children)


How fun! You're a good teacher. I'll be sure to keep those rules in mind 

VictoriousBrownFlower's WNG's are to my taste too. She shared about a bow headband from Claire's which I should just go ahead and buy; DIY is not in my repertoire, and the ones at the dollar shop hurt !!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ladies, the new Doux products dropped in a bundle.

@LavenderMint @GettingKinky @toaster @oneastrocurlie


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ladies, the new Doux products dropped in a bundle.
> 
> @LavenderMint @GettingKinky @toaster @oneastrocurlie


Purchasing! Thank you!


----------



## toaster

Now that I’ve purchased... let me check the ingredients  

Edit: the DC has silicones, so I’ll send to my sister. I don’t use refresher sprays, and this one has oil in the first 5 ingredients. Can’t see the ingredients to the shampoo.

Might have paid 60 for the gel! But I can use it! Happy new year to me!!!


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ladies, the new Doux products dropped in a bundle.
> 
> @LavenderMint @GettingKinky @toaster @oneastrocurlie


I’m too slow! It’s already sold out on their site, the individual AND the bundle.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ladies, the new Doux products dropped in a bundle.
> 
> @LavenderMint @GettingKinky @toaster @oneastrocurlie



I'll check this out. 


In June ish lol. I told myself I was done buying hair products until then. Let's see how long I go.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Purchasing! Thank you!


I will wait for your review since you beat me to the punch.


----------



## faithVA

I've used the Aunt Jackie's as a topper for the second time. I still need to work on the quantity. But it does what I need it to do. It helps me wng last for the 5 days I need it to. It doesn't look as polished as the ICH but that could be back to I don't know how much to use. So, I will be sticking to this for the remainder of January and re-evaluate as my hair gets longer. It's definitely worth the $7 I paid for it and it will last for months.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I will wait for your review since you beat me to the punch.


I’m hoping the package arrives by the 17th since that’s when I’ll be back home. Will wash my hair that day!

I’m planning to keep the shampoo and glaze and sending my sister the DC and leave in.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ladies, the new Doux products dropped in a bundle.
> 
> @LavenderMint @GettingKinky @toaster @oneastrocurlie


Thanks for letting us know. I’m trying to decide if I should order right away or wait for some reviews.


----------



## toaster

It will be 3 weeks tomorrow since my haircut. Here’s a comparison from my first time styling versus today’s wash and go. It’s hanging better.

I don’t think I’m going to write a negative review, but I’ll trim my own ends all 2021 and decide if I want to go back to Mona or someone else in 2022.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Mapleoats

toaster said:


> Now that I’ve purchased... let me check the ingredients
> 
> Edit: the DC has silicones, so I’ll send to my sister. I don’t use refresher sprays, and this one has oil in the first 5 ingredients. Can’t see the ingredients to the shampoo.
> 
> Might have paid 60 for the gel! But I can use it! Happy new year to me!!!


Are silicones part of the As no list?


----------



## toaster

Mapleoats said:


> Are silicones part of the As no list?


You know... I’m not actually sure. I just don’t use sulfate shampoos enough to feel comfortable using silicones in my conditioner or styling products.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> Are silicones part of the As no list?


The As aren’t anti silicone. They are proponents of using the proper shampoo based on the products you use in your hair.


----------



## Mapleoats

toaster said:


> You know... I’m not actually sure. I just don’t use sulfate shampoos enough to feel comfortable using silicones in my conditioner or styling products.





GettingKinky said:


> The As aren’t anti silicone. They are proponents of using the proper shampoo based on the products you use in your hair.


Makes sense. I use silicones a lot these days. I do clarify about once a month but for the most part I still use sulfate free shampoos.


----------



## faithVA

Today is CCS day. Cleansed twice, conditioned and then applied my gels, UFD (Uncle Funky's) and Aunt Jackie's as a topper.  Not sure I used enough topper but I will keep working on it. Diffused on cool and then on warm. 

I'm still trying to decide whether I'm going to wash mid-week or just stick to the weekend.

Finally starting to see some growth since my cut in November. My sides are starting to grow out and aren't as irritating. 

I think the Aunt Jackie's is going to work out well. I actually think my hair looked better the older my hair got. We shall see.


----------



## EmmJaii

I’ve been lurking in this thread for literally a year, lol. Finally going to join in the convo!

Is anyone doing the A’s 30 day hair detox?? 

I just started this morning, with a wash n go using UFD and ICH as a topper. They don’t really provide any expectations as to what the detox is supposed to do for your hair, but I’m hoping I’ll see some sort of improvement with respect to hydration and frizz.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> I’ve been lurking in this thread for literally a year, lol. Finally going to join in the convo!
> 
> Is anyone doing the A’s 30 day hair detox??
> 
> I just started this morning, with a wash n go using UFD and ICH as a topper. They don’t really provide any expectations as to what the detox is supposed to do for your hair, but I’m hoping I’ll see some sort of improvement with respect to hydration and frizz.


Welcome!

I did the detox in September I believe. My hair definition became much more defined, the curls clumped easily, my hair held moisture better, and it was super easy to detangle.

I got great results and continue to get great results from mostly following their guidance.


----------



## toaster

I’ve been in the South Carolina humidity (94% humidity!) and my hair looks great. It has a little more volume than normal, but no frizz or loss of definition.

Using the kinky curly products to style.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I did the detox in September I believe. My hair definition became much more defined, the curls clumped easily, my hair held moisture better, and it was super easy to detangle.
> 
> I got great results and continue to get great results from mostly following their guidance.


Thank you! That’s good to know! I’m looking forward to seeing my results at the end of the challenge. 

I saw you said you use the kinky curly products. Do you ever get flaking with those? I tried the custard and had a white residue on my hair. Also do you use anything on top of the custard?


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Thank you! That’s good to know! I’m looking forward to seeing my results at the end of the challenge.
> 
> I saw you said you use the kinky curly products. Do you ever get flaking with those? I tried the custard and had a white residue on my hair. Also do you use anything on top of the custard?


I use the knot today and curling custard. Nothing on top of the custard! I don’t get flakes, but there’s definitely a hard gel cast. I bet if I tried to scrunch out the crunch i would have white bits flying everywhere from the custard.

No residue, though!


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> I’ve been lurking in this thread for literally a year, lol. Finally going to join in the convo!
> 
> Is anyone doing the A’s 30 day hair detox??
> 
> I just started this morning, with a wash n go using UFD and ICH as a topper. They don’t really provide any expectations as to what the detox is supposed to do for your hair, but I’m hoping I’ll see some sort of improvement with respect to hydration and frizz.


I did it in March. It took about 90 days to detox and rehydrate. I just used whatever gel I had and I did CCS several days a week to rehydrate. 

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome @EmmJaii I follow the As too. They know their stuff. I signed up for the 30 day detox just to see if they will say anything new.


----------



## EmmJaii

faithVA said:


> I did it in March. It took about 90 days to detox and rehydrate. I just used whatever gel I had and I did CCS several days a week to rehydrate.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.


Thank you!

Good to know it might require a commitment past the 30 days. How did you know your hair was rehydrated? Did you experience any obvious signs I can look out for? Do you still follow the “rules” of the detox?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> It will be 3 weeks tomorrow since my haircut. Here’s a comparison from my first time styling versus today’s wash and go. It’s hanging better.
> 
> I don’t think I’m going to write a negative review, but I’ll trim my own ends all 2021 and decide if I want to go back to Mona or someone else in 2022.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 466875


I definitely like how it looks now. Your curls are much fuller and you have more volume. I think where you parted it looks better as well.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good to know it might require a commitment past the 30 days. How did you know your hair was rehydrated? Did you experience any obvious signs I can look out for? Do you still follow the “rules” of the detox?



My hair was very dry. If I did my hair at 8 am on Monday, when I woke up Tuesday morning it would be completely dried out and it couldn't be shaped or saved. I literally had to wet my hair fully every day and reapply gel. I knew it was getting better when I could skip a day. But it quickly went from every other day to a full week. I thought it would be more gradual, but it went every day, every other day for a few weeks then I was able to get 5 days. That whole period was about 60 to 90 days. It was probably less because I started the daily rinse in March and I got my hair cut at the end of June and I would not have done that until it was rehydrated.

I don't remember the rules of the detox but I keep everything simple. I stick to moisturizing shampoos, 1 conditioner, UFD gel and some other plastic top gel for a topper. I clarify when I think I need to. I usually CCS every 4 to 7 days. I noticed that if I do my hair around every 4 days, it looks better than if I wait every 7. 

If your hair is short like mine and it last 3 days with just a gel and topper, you are fine. If it last longer than that, you really are fine with hydration. If your hair is longer, it probably should last at least 4 to 5 days. Just get used to the way your hair feels when it is hydrated. When my hair is hydrated, when I squeeze it is bounces back like a sponge. When it is not hydrated, when I squeeze it, it just seems brittle like it could break.

Sorry, it was sooooo long


----------



## naturalagain2

Did my hair on Thursday. My wash and go routine is pretty standard now. I just change up the products to keep from getting bored lol. 

Shampoo - Camille Rose Ginger Cleansing Rinse
Deep Conditioned - Sprayed my scalp and hair with Soultanicals Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic massaged it in and put Camille Rose Algae Renew DC on top. Got under my dryer for 20 mins.
Moisturized with Soultanical Knot Sauce and sealed with Can't Believe it's Knot Butta
Styled with Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls.


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> OK I understand. Have you tried doing a light layer of ICH followed by a light layer of Trepadora? I know the A's mentioned that for a few people? Could also make everything last longer.


I've done that before, using papaya slip over the ICH. I really just prefer the Trepadora. I know they use it as a final gloss over, but I need the Trepadora all over lol, not just the canopy.


----------



## Britt

@EmmJaii welcome to the thread  
Just have patience and stick to cleansing, conditioning, using the gels that work for you. 
Tho I never used heavy butters or things in the past, my first few wash n go's I noticed frizzed and looked drier faster. After I started to get the hang of it, I even noticed when I dunked my head under water to wash it would get wetter/saturated quicker. I spent time using the same styling products - UFD and Trepadora gel and as I continued to use the same products over and over my wash n go's got so much better


----------



## LavenderMint

@EmmJaii welcome! Also, those were great questions & ive really enjoyed reading everyone’s responses. Thank you for that. I think I’ve only followed the A’s for 2 or 3 months; a regimen that consists of daily wetting would not work for me at this time. When I first started, I ccs my hair 2x a week & that is my optimal wash situation for now. 

Also, I realized that I’ve never actually seen the guidelines for the 30 day detox anywhere in the app; that’s even after searching for it and following someone else’s response to check in “Courses”. My guess is it’s in their book “Wash your ___ Hair”? I’m not on the FB group, so Google helped me out but I need to know: $50 for an *e-book*?! Is there anything in this book that I’m not already doing because that’s hardback, coffee table book kinda money.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I don’t have the book so I don’t know if it’s worthwhile, but they usually have a promo code to get it for $10 off.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint i have the book!

If you’ve spent any time in the DS you don’t need it. It’s the exact same information.


----------



## LavenderMint

I CCS my hair tonight. I managed to knock out the C’s in about 45min. (TGIN moisturizing shampoo & Curl Junkie Strengthening conditioner)
but the S.... I used the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel. The texture _requires_ emulsification. And this may be the first gel I’ve ever used where my hair felt dry WHILE applying it; it didn’t say it needed to used on soaking wet hair but for me that might be best for a do-over. I had to basically spray my hair until it was dripping & then spray between application to ends, mid-shaft & roots so this set took a longer time than I’m used to. 
BUT it weighs my hair down like NOTHING ELSE HAS. The definition & sheen is gorgeous. 
I'm under the dryer now, trying to get dry enough that I can go to bed.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint i have the book!
> 
> If you’ve spent any time in the DS you don’t need it. It’s the exact same information.


Thanks!! I’m still sifting through the DS trying to glean what I can in these last few days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> I CCS my hair tonight. I managed to knock out the C’s in about 45min. (TGIN moisturizing shampoo & Curl Junkie Strengthening conditioner)
> but the S.... I used the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel. The texture _requires_ emulsification. And this may be the first gel I’ve ever used where my hair felt dry WHILE applying it; it didn’t say it needed to used on soaking wet hair but for me that might be best for a do-over. I had to basically spray my hair until it was dripping & then spray between application to ends, mid-shaft & roots so this set took a longer time than I’m used to.
> BUT it weighs my hair down like NOTHING ELSE HAS. The definition & sheen is gorgeous.
> I'm under the dryer now, trying to get dry enough that I can go to bed.


Weighs down you say.......... Hmm


That sounds like thats Hydragel . That application was weird as heck but the elongation ,mmmmmmayne!  I didnt like the price either so I never went back.  I gotta check my products,  I think I have some of that Alikay gel somewhere


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

OH and my Dyson playing bald headed reindeer games.  It might arrive today!!!!


Imma do my hair when I get home if it does, LOL


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> I CCS my hair tonight. I managed to knock out the C’s in about 45min. (TGIN moisturizing shampoo & Curl Junkie Strengthening conditioner)
> but the S.... I used the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel. The texture _requires_ emulsification. And this may be the first gel I’ve ever used where my hair felt dry WHILE applying it; it didn’t say it needed to used on soaking wet hair but for me that might be best for a do-over. I had to basically spray my hair until it was dripping & then spray between application to ends, mid-shaft & roots so this set took a longer time than I’m used to.
> BUT it weighs my hair down like NOTHING ELSE HAS. The definition & sheen is gorgeous.
> I'm under the dryer now, trying to get dry enough that I can go to bed.


Ooh now I want to try it! It sounds similar to when I apply kinky curly curling custard over the knot today. When I only have knot today in my hair it feels so moist and amazing. When I apply the custard over top it feels like the custard is disappearing along with the moisture in my hair. It’s so odd, because once my hair is dry is juicy and hydrated and stays that way for days! Something about the application and how the products work together is weird though.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> Ooh now I want to try it! It sounds similar to when I apply kinky curly curling custard over the knot today. When I only have knot today in my hair it feels so moist and amazing. When I apply the custard over top it feels like the custard is disappearing along with the moisture in my hair. It’s so odd, because once my hair is dry is juicy and hydrated and stays that way for days! Something about the application and how the products work together is weird though.


I haven’t used the Kinky Curly combo in a loooong time; I recall disliking how it stayed sticky & never really dried down. Now, I am 98% sure it may have been user error.   Tangent: this is also why I take YouTube product reviews with a big block of salt. Too often they claim to review when they really just use a product however they are used to doing their hair instead of following the directions their very first time. 


This set taught me a lot about my hair.
-Two weeks at this time of year (MD is pretty dry in the winter) is too long to go without wetting my hair. Several places have frizzed out that usually don’t because they’re still parched. I might decide to ccs again on Friday.
-When my hair is thirsty, it unclumps then webs and tangles up so much more (frizz), adding time to the ccs process at every step.
-Thirsty hair also curls inconsistently (because it unclumps). It’s a pain.
-I have “hand-in-hair” problems: I realized that my edges were breaking off because* I break them off. W*hen my hair is in a wng, I can’t reach my edges to harass them.

Ultimately, I don’t know if I was planning to wng all of 2021 but I think it would be best if I kept this as my main style for learning purposes.


----------



## EmmJaii

LavenderMint said:


> @EmmJaii welcome! Also, those were great questions & ive really enjoyed reading everyone’s responses. Thank you for that. I think I’ve only followed the A’s for 2 or 3 months; a regimen that consists of daily wetting would not work for me at this time. When I first started, I ccs my hair 2x a week & that is my optimal wash situation for now.
> 
> Also, I realized that I’ve never actually seen the guidelines for the 30 day detox anywhere in the app; that’s even after searching for it and following someone else’s response to check in “Courses”. My guess is it’s in their book “Wash your ___ Hair”? I’m not on the FB group, so Google helped me out but I need to know: $50 for an *e-book*?! Is there anything in this book that I’m not already doing because that’s hardback, coffee table book kinda money.


Thank you!

I agree with the other posts that you don’t really need the book. I was never in the DS but I’ve been stalking their ig and YouTube and learned pretty much everything from there. I got the book much later after already changing my habits. It goes into more detail, but I don’t feel like the new info has changed how I’m doing my hair.

I’m on the email distribution for the detox challenge which I believe you can still sign up for if you want. You just won’t get the older emails. The rules are no Shea butter, no coconut oil, no castor oil, no products that have any of those in the top 5 ingredients, and no ecostyler. They emphasize CCS as needed, and using quality products. It sounds like you’re already doing that lol.


----------



## EmmJaii

Britt said:


> @EmmJaii welcome to the thread
> Just have patience and stick to cleansing, conditioning, using the gels that work for you.
> Tho I never used heavy butters or things in the past, my first few wash n go's I noticed frizzed and looked drier faster. After I started to get the hang of it, I even noticed when I dunked my head under water to wash it would get wetter/saturated quicker. I spent time using the same styling products - UFD and Trepadora gel and as I continued to use the same products over and over my wash n go's got so much better


Thank you!

Which Trepadora gel are you using?? I just bought the papaya slip and it smells SO freaking good! Im planning to test that over UFD today if I can get around to washing. I think I’ll also eventually try the 3 gel method to see if i can get more hangtime. Once I figure out my fav combo then I’m hoping I’ll see the same results you mentioned by maintaining consistency.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The Doux products and my Dyson came.  
I got the hugest migraine. I’m on the couch watching Aladdin.  Why is it when I want to do my hair I feel like poop??


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Doux products and my Dyson came.
> I got the hugest migraine. I’m on the couch watching Aladdin.  Why is it when I want to do my hair I feel like poop??


Feel better!!

My doux products are being delivered tomorrow but I dont get home until the 17th.

Can’t wait for your review. Do you plan to use the glaze as your sole styling product?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Feel better!!
> 
> My doux products are being delivered tomorrow but I dont get home until the 17th.
> 
> Can’t wait for your review. Do you plan to use the glaze as your sole styling product?


Thank you, I think I will to see what it does.
Then the next time if it looks crazy , I’ll layer the big poppa over it @toaster


----------



## GettingKinky

I hope you feel better soon @Bette Davis Eyes 
Did you get Pop Lock too? I’m dying to hear how well that works.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I hope you feel better soon @Bette Davis Eyes
> Did you get Pop Lock too? I’m dying to hear how well that works.


Yes. It’s in the collection bundle. I was so ready. I started work at 430 am and didn’t eat because I was super busy. I think I had maybe two cups of coffee. God willing I feel better after I get off tomorrow. @GettingKinky


----------



## naturalagain2

Did a quick cowash last night. First time doing my wash and go in the shower in a long time. Now that my hair is well hydrated I could not tell the difference my hair separated into coils the same as when I do the process out of the shower. This may be my method from now on because I can get water/product everywhere and not be too concerned and I finished my hair so fast.

Cowashed my hair last night with Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner then followed up with Camille Rose Nerolie (Citrus) Blossom Cleansing Milk.
Leave in was my usual as of late, Soultanicals Knot Sauce Coil Detangler & Soultanicals Can't Believe Its Knot Butta
and Styled with Aunt Jackie Ice Curls Curling Jelly


----------



## LavenderMint

Alikay Lemongrass gel is on sale at Target...


----------



## LavenderMint

LavenderMint said:


> Alikay Lemongrass gel is on sale at Target...





Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Doux products and my Dyson came.
> I got the hugest migraine. I’m on the couch watching Aladdin.  Why is it when I want to do my hair I feel like poop??


@Bette Davis Eyes  I hope you’re feeling better!! And just in general, please take care of yourself. Eat something and drink some water. 

My Target just put some of the collection out this week so I picked up the glaze, the wash & they had the Big Poppa gel for the first time ever. I’m waiting to try them until I can get more of the rinse out conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

@Bette Davis Eyes , Definitely take care of yourself. Self-love first and foremost.

You ladies are trying to make me go to Target  Stop it!


----------



## LavenderMint

naturalagain2 said:


> Did a quick cowash last night. First time doing my wash and go in the shower in a long time. Now that my hair is well hydrated I could not tell the difference my hair separated into coils the same as when I do the process out of the shower. This may be my method from now on because I can get water/product everywhere and not be too concerned and I finished my hair so fast.
> 
> Cowashed my hair last night with Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner then followed up with Camille Rose Nerolie (Citrus) Blossom Cleansing Milk.
> Leave in was my usual as of late, Soultanicals Knot Sauce Coil Detangler & Soultanicals Can't Believe Its Knot Butta
> and Styled with Aunt Jackie Ice Curls Curling Jelly


How do you like the CR cleansing milk? I am quite curious about this.


----------



## LavenderMint

Ooooooh I’m going to stop posting today, I swear   but I took a pic to show my sister how the gel turned out and I’m feeling myself


----------



## naturalagain2

LavenderMint said:


> How do you like the CR cleansing milk? I am quite curious about this.


Just was evaluating this last night. I'm on my second bottle. It is very nice and creamy but not enough slip for me. It's weird, some days its enough some days its not. Just depends on the state of my hair and the dryness. Its not as cleansing or has as much slip as As I am Coconut Cleansing Cowash. Its a good product to use as a final cocleanse after rinsing out an Ayurvedic treatment or after using a more cleansing Cowashing product like as As I am Cowashes. It gives your hair a lot of moisture. I want to try the other cleansing milks to compare and also Camille's Caramel Cowash and see which one is the best.


----------



## naturalagain2

LavenderMint said:


> Ooooooh I’m going to stop posting today, I swear   but I took a pic to show my sister how the gel turned out and I’m feeling myself
> View attachment 467231
> View attachment 467233



I think that gel is a winner!!


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint your hair looks gorgeous!! I have to get that gel


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint Your hair looks amazing!!!
I’m trying not to become a PJ and you guys keep putting up these picture to temp me.  

My shower is full and under my sink is full of inventory of my staples. I’m going to try and be strong.
I still have a 95% full container of Briogeo curl charisma that I have barely used. Maybe I’ll try it again next week, but I’m sure it won’t have enough hold.


----------



## GGsKin

LavenderMint said:


> Ooooooh I’m going to stop posting today, I swear   but I took a pic to show my sister how the gel turned out and I’m feeling myself


Finally, another gel I'm tempted to try.


----------



## Britt

EmmJaii said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Which Trepadora gel are you using?? I just bought the papaya slip and it smells SO freaking good! Im planning to test that over UFD today if I can get around to washing. I think I’ll also eventually try the 3 gel method to see if i can get more hangtime. Once I figure out my fav combo then I’m hoping I’ll see the same results you mentioned by maintaining consistency.


You’re welcome! 
I use the papaya slip and açaí berry. Play around with different combos until you find your groove.


----------



## EmmJaii

Britt said:


> You’re welcome!
> I use the papaya slip and açaí berry. Play around with different combos until you find your groove.


The papaya slip is amazing. I went a lil overboard today and tried the 3 gels, with UFD, ICH, and Trepadora Papaya. This is by far the best wash and go I’ve ever had. With the third gel my curls separated perfectly and the weight gave me way more hang time than usual. These gels are too expensive to use all 3 every time I wash my hair (2x/week), but this will be my go to combo for special occasions, assuming the next few days go well.
I also took the time to shingle today and that gave me way more bounce and definition. But for the amount of time it took, not worth it in my opinion. Oh and I also used the dyson to diffuse and got great volume I don’t typically see in day 1 hair. I’d say this is an overall win.


----------



## GettingKinky

Now I want papaya slip :-(

Since September I’ve been using KCKT + ICH. This weekend I think I’ll go back to UFD + ICH I want to see if it is significantly different.

Then for my midweek wash I’m going to try Briogeo curl charisma custard. I’ve tried it a few times before, but that was back when I wasn’t very good at wash n gos. Now that I have my technique down I want to see how it turns out.

I really don’t want to be a PJ, but trying new products is fun.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> The papaya slip is amazing. I went a lil overboard today and tried the 3 gels, with UFD, ICH, and Trepadora Papaya. This is by far the best wash and go I’ve ever had. With the third gel my curls separated perfectly and the weight gave me way more hang time than usual. These gels are too expensive to use all 3 every time I wash my hair (2x/week), but this will be my go to combo for special occasions, assuming the next few days go well.
> I also took the time to shingle today and that gave me way more bounce and definition. But for the amount of time it took, not worth it in my opinion. Oh and I also used the dyson to diffuse and got great volume I don’t typically see in day 1 hair. I’d say this is an overall win.



Do you think you got great results because of the papaya slip or because you shingled? I never have the patience to shingle.


----------



## Britt

EmmJaii said:


> The papaya slip is amazing. I went a lil overboard today and tried the 3 gels, with UFD, ICH, and Trepadora Papaya. This is by far the best wash and go I’ve ever had. With the third gel my curls separated perfectly and the weight gave me way more hang time than usual. These gels are too expensive to use all 3 every time I wash my hair (2x/week), but this will be my go to combo for special occasions, assuming the next few days go well.
> I also took the time to shingle today and that gave me way more bounce and definition. But for the amount of time it took, not worth it in my opinion. Oh and I also used the dyson to diffuse and got great volume I don’t typically see in day 1 hair. I’d say this is an overall win.


PRECISELY!!!!!! I think using all 3 would be fantastic combo but it's too costly to be using like that .... I wash every few days if I can get aroud to it, I just can't be pumping and plopping all that good gel down the drain like that lol. The only one I can use with abandon and feel fine is UFD lol. I'm so glad you like your combo


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> PRECISELY!!!!!! I think using all 3 would be fantastic combo but it's too costly to be using like that .... I wash every few days if I can get aroud to it, I just can't be pumping and plopping all that good gel down the drain like that lol. The only one I can use with abandon and feel fine is UFD lol. I'm so glad you like your combo


When you say every few days do you mean you wash every 2-3 days? I’m washing every 3-4 days and I’m going through conditioner and ICH like crazy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I did a rushed mousse only wng with CR Spiked Honey Mousse. I was pleasantly surprised at how defined it was. I'm on day two now and it still looks good.


----------



## bzb1990

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a rushed mousse only wng with CR Spiked Honey Mousse. I was pleasantly surprised at how defined it was. I'm on day two now and it still looks good.
> 
> View attachment 467363


Why is the shipping for 1 measly item so high for Canada???  I was sold based on this picture but it totaled to 56 US dollars with shipping! If anyone knows where to get this in Can plz let me know


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a rushed mousse only wng with CR Spiked Honey Mousse. I was pleasantly surprised at how defined it was. I'm on day two now and it still looks good.
> 
> View attachment 467363


It looks great!  How did you sleep?  When I only use mousse I only get 1 good day.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> It looks great!  How did you sleep?  When I only use mousse I only get 1 good day.


Thanks. I use scrunchies to put my hair into little ponytails, like 5, then put on a bonnet. 

It's too short for one big ponytail like the pineapple method so I have a bunch of little pineapples lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

bzb1990 said:


> Why is the shipping for 1 measly item so high for Canada???  I was sold based on this picture but it totaled to 56 US dollars with shipping! If anyone knows where to get this in Can plz let me know



Oh wow. It's a new product so it might start popping in other online locations later on.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The Doux Pop Lock curl Forming gel is like a topper in my view

it’s very lightweight in hold. I’ll see how it holds up the next two days and then rewash using the big poppa gel as the base and this on top


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair @oneastrocurlie!!

@Bette Davis Eyes your wash and go is beautiful as well! Have you tried the doux mousse? Would you say this glaze has more or less hold?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Now I want papaya slip :-(
> 
> Since September I’ve been using KCKT + ICH. This weekend I think I’ll go back to UFD + ICH I want to see if it is significantly different.
> 
> Then for my midweek wash I’m going to try Briogeo curl charisma custard. I’ve tried it a few times before, but that was back when I wasn’t very good at wash n gos. Now that I have my technique down I want to see how it turns out.
> 
> I really don’t want to be a PJ, but trying new products is fun.


Do you use the same amount of ICH with each gel or do you have to make an adjustment?


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a rushed mousse only wng with CR Spiked Honey Mousse. I was pleasantly surprised at how defined it was. I'm on day two now and it still looks good.
> 
> View attachment 467363


For just mousse that looks great.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Doux Pop Lock curl Forming gel is like a topper in my view
> 
> it’s very lightweight in hold. I’ll see how it holds up the next two days and then rewash using the big poppa gel as the base and this on top


The definition looks OK and you have a lot of volume. Maybe you will at least get second day hair. How was application? Did you have to use a lot?


----------



## faithVA

I should have washed Thursday but just got around to it today. It took forever. I don't know how I washed my hair before work when I first started  Anyway, just did the regular. Cleansed with Jessicurl. Conditioned with Kirklands. Applied a good amount of UFD in the shower and doused it with water. 

I'm still struggling with the Aunt Jackie's but I think I know why. This time I plopped a lot of it in each section and then got more and smoothed it through each section. With I apply ICH I can immediately see what my curls will look like when they dry and I can tell when I have applied enough. With the Aunt Jackie's my hair looks sudsy and the more I apply the less I can tell what it looks like. But when it dries, I can see how well formed my curls are. I think I will have to have a predetermined amount I use per section and measure it that way. 

I still have a ton of it left so I have plenty of time to experiment  

I doubt I will be a product junkie any time soon. It takes too much to figure out how to use products on my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Do you use the same amount of ICH with each gel or do you have to make an adjustment?


With UFD I still used the same amount of ICH, as when I use KCKT, but maybe I could get away with less. I would have to experiment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Beautiful hair @oneastrocurlie!!
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes your wash and go is beautiful as well! Have you tried the doux mousse? Would you say this glaze has more or less hold?



its a tad bit more hold than the mousse. @toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> The definition looks OK and you have a lot of volume. Maybe you will at least get second day hair. How was application? Did you have to use a lot?



its a glaze so it spread easily.  I prefer the big poppa gel.  Goes on like UFD to me @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> With UFD I still used the same amount of ICH, as when I use KCKT, but maybe I could get away with less. I would have to experiment.


Was just asking in case I decide to try it when I get back to the KC. That won't be until the summer though. My hair never dries with KC.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its a glaze so it spread easily.  I prefer the big poppa gel.  Goes on like UFD to me @faithVA


Thank you. That is good to know. I will try to watch some videos before I purchase to see which one my hair my like.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Was just asking in case I decide to try it when I get back to the KC. That won't be until the summer though. My hair never dries with KC.


My hair is taking forever to dry with UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Doux Pop Lock curl Forming gel is like a topper in my view
> 
> it’s very lightweight in hold. I’ll see how it holds up the next two days and then rewash using the big poppa gel as the base and this on top



this is good to know. Now I don’t feel the urge to buy it. I already have ICH and IP and I’m planning to get papaya slip. I don’t need another topper gel.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> Do you think you got great results because of the papaya slip or because you shingled? I never have the patience to shingle.


Probably both. I think the shingling mostly helped with the bounce. With raking I get “good enough” results, but never a lot of movement because I don’t do a great job of separating at the root. I think the papaya slip is what gave me the hold and definition. The way it separated my curls took out 85% of the guesswork for the shingling. My definition still looks great even though I didn’t wear a scarf to bed last night. I’m getting a little frizz but I truly think this wash n go might last a full week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yeah so I woke up and my hair looks like day 4-5.  It wouldn’t be so bad if my wasn’t dry feeling.
I’m going to use the refresher later in the day.  I can’t use it this morning because it wouldn't make sense as I’m about to go to work and put a hat on.  My hair is usually moist and damp at the top because for the insert we have.


----------



## toaster

Lately for my wash and go’s I haven’t been taking my hair at all. Just smoothing. I still have a ton of movement, and my hair is detangled from detangling with conditioner in it.

I’ve mostly been doing it out of laziness, but it works.

I have to wash my hair 3 more times before we head home. I get about 7 washes out of kinky curly knot today and curling custard, and that’s exactly how many washes I’ll be doing down here.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Lately for my wash and go’s I haven’t been taking my hair at all. Just smoothing. I still have a ton of movement, and my hair is detangled from detangling with conditioner in it.
> 
> I’ve mostly been doing it out of laziness, but it works.
> 
> I have to wash my hair 3 more times before we head home. I get about 7 washes out of kinky curly knot today and curling custard, and that’s exactly how many washes I’ll be doing down here.


What size curling custard?  The 8 oz lasts you 7 washes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cowashing when I get home.


----------



## GettingKinky

@oneastrocurlie I think I remember you using Briogeo Curl Charisma custard. When you use it do you put anything on your hair first or just use it by itself?  I’m going to try it later this week.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @oneastrocurlie I think I remember you using Briogeo Curl Charisma custard. When you use it do you put anything on your hair first or just use it by itself?  I’m going to try it later this week.



I used it solo. For hold, I'd definitely pair with a gel. It has a soft hold while being moisturizing.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> What size curling custard?  The 8 oz lasts you 7 washes?


Yes! The 8 oz lasts me 7 ounces. Is that normal?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yes! The 8 oz lasts me 7 ounces. Is that normal?


I don’t know. I haven’t tracked how long my KCCC lasts but I feel like it used to last me longer. But you have more hair than me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cowashed with As I am Itchy scalp.  And then used a little of the rinse out conditioner.

I prefer the cowash over the conditioner but won’t repurchase either.

Found a gel from Brazil that’s similar to the old wet line.  No glycerin. It’s from Salon Line. Called Gelatina. I put a little of Mane Krush Kurl tini just to see what would happen because I didn’t use a leave in   Not bad at all.
Paid $9.25 on Amazon.


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Cowashed with As I am Itchy scalp.  And then used a little of the rinse out conditioner.
> 
> I prefer the cowash over the conditioner but won’t repurchase either.
> 
> Found a gel from Brazil that’s similar to the old wet line.  *No glycerin. It’s from Salon Line. Called Gelatina*. I put a little of Mane Krush Kurl tini just to see what would happen because I didn’t use a leave in   Not bad at all.
> Paid $9.25 on Amazon.


I see they have a few versions @Bette Davis Eyes, which colour did you get?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> I see they have a few versions @Bette Davis Eyes, which colour did you get?


The green one.  @GGsKin


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I used it solo. For hold, I'd definitely pair with a gel. It has a soft hold while being moisturizing.


You would put the gel on top or underneath?


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The green one.  @GGsKin


Thank you. Certain ones don't ship to me  . I hope this one can.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> You would put the gel on top or underneath?



On top since the curl Charisma is a very creamy texture


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Cowashed with As I am Itchy scalp.  And then used a little of the rinse out conditioner.
> 
> I prefer the cowash over the conditioner but won’t repurchase either.
> 
> Found a gel from Brazil that’s similar to the old wet line.  No glycerin. It’s from Salon Line. Called Gelatina. I put a little of Mane Krush Kurl tini just to see what would happen because I didn’t use a leave in   Not bad at all.
> Paid $9.25 on Amazon.


Very nice! It makes sense that Brazil would have a gel with no glycerin. I will put that in my wishlist so I can remember it for later.


----------



## LavenderMint

I also don’t want to be a product junkie but everyone makes everything seem so effective! At this point, I’m only interested in trying the Papaya Slip & ICH (and the InnerSense washes/condtioners). I have a bottle of ICV I’ve used once.... 

Friday was MiniMint’s first birthday and I was too tired to do my CCS & just kept pushing it off. The Lemongrass gel says it can be reactivated with water. So this morning, I just repeatedly ran my wet hands through the frizziest parts of my hair... then I got on Zoom and was quite amused.
One side of my hair is hanging low and the other side is poofed out like normal   Kids can be rude and I’m just glad none of them said anything lol


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm so in love with Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Curling Jelly BUT I just bought UFD gel just to see if its a botanical gel that I would like because I prefer botanical gels. Camille Rose curl maker used to be my go to gel but I think her formula changed because I get nothing but flakes from it now. No matter how little I use, how much water I use it still flakes and I feel a sticky film all over my hair after sitting under the dryer.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> When you say every few days do you mean you wash every 2-3 days? I’m washing every 3-4 days and I’m going through conditioner and ICH like crazy.


Like every 4-5 days lol
The one thing I learned about these wash n go's is how I go through product. I go through gels fast   If I washed every 2-3 days I'd be broke from buying gel lol. I don't even have a lot of hair like that.


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did a rushed mousse only wng with CR Spiked Honey Mousse. I was pleasantly surprised at how defined it was. I'm on day two now and it still looks good.
> 
> View attachment 467363


This looks so nice! Very soft and yet still defined. It looks a little lived in, almost like a really nice twist out. I like it


----------



## Britt

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Doux Pop Lock curl Forming gel is like a topper in my view
> 
> it’s very lightweight in hold. I’ll see how it holds up the next two days and then rewash using the big poppa gel as the base and this on top


I like! Love your hair color also!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I started following a couple new hair people on Twitter. She's saying what I think a lot of us already do but sharing anyhow. It's a thread of tweets.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I actually turn my washngo into a twist out sometimes.  My hair gets so stretched after ponytailing for  2-3 days i might as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I ordered a few more of the Salon Line items off amazon last night.  I cant wait until its warmer weather.  gonna get a little color and washngo until I get tired of it.

Thought about cowashing last night but  I was lazy.  I'll probably doing it tonight and sit under the dryer for a bit. I need some clips to hold the top of my hair down so it doesnt fly all over.


----------



## LavenderMint

I watched LaToya Ebony’s truth about wash n go for working mom video for the first time.

Am I the only one who still has multi-hour wash days? Detangling- even moderately- is the lengthiest part of my wash day due to my density. I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong, *if* I’m doing anything wrong.


----------



## naturalagain2

LavenderMint said:


> I watched LaToya Ebony’s truth about wash n go for working mom video for the first time.
> 
> Am I the only one who still has multi-hour wash days? Detangling- even moderately- is the lengthiest part of my wash day due to my density. I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong, *if* I’m doing anything wrong.


I do. I finally got down to my fastest time last week which was an hour and half but I just cowashed and styled this did not include the 30 mins under the dryer so I guess it really took 2 hours. I think styling in the shower cut a lot of my time. I'm planning to do a clay wash tonight and deep condition. I know already this will take me probably 3 hours to do but will time to see. 

I know washing often cuts my detangling time.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> I watched LaToya Ebony’s truth about wash n go for working mom video for the first time.
> 
> Am I the only one who still has multi-hour wash days? Detangling- even moderately- is the lengthiest part of my wash day due to my density. I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong, *if* I’m doing anything wrong.


I can shampoo, detangle and style my hair in 1 hour. It was about 1 hour and 15 minutes when my hair was longer.

The key for me is washing at least twice a week, and also only wearing wash and go’s. I don’t pull my hair up into a ponytail. I don’t do a twist out one wash day and a wash and go the next. My hair over the last 4.5 months has gotten very used to curling up in my natural curl pattern and it’s much less tangled than it has been in the past.


----------



## GGsKin

LavenderMint said:


> I watched LaToya Ebony’s truth about wash n go for working mom video for the first time.
> 
> Am I the only one who still has multi-hour wash days? Detangling- even moderately- is the lengthiest part of my wash day due to my density. I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong, *if* I’m doing anything wrong.


Even when I was washing multiple times a week, it still took me 2hrs+ to wash my hair. I like to DC for at least 30mins (just to rest) so I could probably do it faster but my mum always used to say I had two speeds; slow and stop lol. 

I honestly don't know how some of you are getting through it so fast, maybe it's my texture/ coil type or because I don't really use tools and I take long DC breaks IDK . But I enjoy taking my time. Thankfully I've got the time.


----------



## toaster

@GGsKin you have a great point. I’m going to attempt to add DCing back into my routine once a week. That will add 30 minutes.

Plus I sit under the dryer after I style for 50 minutes. So really it takes me 2 hours without DCing and 2.5 hours with a DC.


----------



## LavenderMint

@naturalagain2 & @toaster I have also noticed that the more often I wash my hair, the less tangles I have. I guess if I want to really cut the time I’m going to have to go back to washing twice a week. I usually end up washing in the afternoon/evening and spending a long time under the dryer. And portions of my hair close to the scalp are usually still damp the next day. @GGsKin I usually don’t deep condition unless I feel like I really need it (this week, I really do) BUT I definitely need to do it more often. 
The washing time usually has me tired by the time I need to style & my hair isn’t WETwet then.  Between MiniMint still waking up at night to nurse & being up late under the dryer, wash days can be a trial.

Speaking of MiniMint, it seems my postpartum shedding has thankfully decreased back to something more norma recently. Those tribble-sized hair balls were frightening.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

my hair isnt long and once water hits  it , its pretty easy with a low density. I just have a lot of strands.   prepoo 5 mins or 20 minutes if I steam it in  "cleanse" , deep conditioner ( steam) Steaming and Cowashing takes up the most time. Probably 2 hours

Takes me 30 minutes to style a washngo.

Now, when Im wearing braids for a braidout or twist out,  it takes 2 days to do my hair. One to let it airdry with leave in, and second to actual style it once its dry.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh I forgot, I want to try this out tonight.  In the shower with gobs of conditioner after I cowash









						The Combo | Hair & Beard Brush | The Coil Brush
					

The Coil Brush brings to you a special multi-purpose Combo Brush, designed to tend both hair and beard. Gently detangles facial hair without pulling and tugging. Best product for beards with coarse, kinky, or curly hair. Goatee Brush. Top product. Beard Brush for black men.




					thecoilbrush.com


----------



## naturalagain2

toaster said:


> I can shampoo, detangle and style my hair in 1 hour. It was about 1 hour and 15 minutes when my hair was longer.
> 
> The key for me is washing at least twice a week, and also only wearing wash and go’s. I don’t pull my hair up into a ponytail.* I don’t do a twist out one wash day and a wash and go the next.* My hair over the last 4.5 months has gotten very used to curling up in my natural curl pattern and it’s much less tangled than it has been in the past.



This is my goal this year. I love to switch it up especially because I want to see some length but I'm trying hard not to do that and stick to wash and go's and see if I can see significant growth.


----------



## toaster

Posted this in the weekly hair routine thread, but thought it could be helpful here too:


I also thought I’d provide a review of the products I brought with me for a 2 week stay with family out of town:

2 ounce bottle of innersense hydrating hair bath. I love this shampoo and use it at home as well. If this was a swimming trip I would have brought a more all purpose shampoo, but this gentle shampoo is one of my faves.

Innersense hydrating conditioner. Love this stuff too. If I travel again I’d probably bring a briogeo conditioner, but that’s only because innersense has a pump and briogeo has a cap. Easier to pack in a suitcase.

Kinky curly knot today and curling custard. Styling go to’s! No glycerin so I didn’t have to worry about frizzing or my hair poofing. I love these.

My only thought is I probably could have conditioned and detangled with the knot today and left it in before applying the curling custard. That way I’d only need 3 products.

My dyson dryer with diffuser attachment. Bomb dot com. Gets my hair 80% dry in 23 minutes. Lightweight. Travels well. Love it.


----------



## GettingKinky

My wash n go with Briogeo coil custard is a big time fail. I don’t know if my hair was too wet or too dry when I applied it. I don’t know if I used too much or too little. All I know is that my curls didn’t really clump - especially in my crown. I can tell that my hair is going to be a huge frizz ball by the end of the day - this product has very little maybe no hold.
I keep trying to find a quick mid week wash n go that uses fewer products, but so far I haven’t found it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My wash n go with Briogeo coil custard is a big time fail. I don’t know if my hair was too wet or too dry when I applied it. I don’t know if I used too much or too little. All I know is that my curls didn’t really clump - especially in my crown. I can tell that my hair is going to be a huge frizz ball by the end of the day - this product has very little maybe no hold.
> I keep trying to find a quick mid week wash n go that uses fewer products, but so far I haven’t found it.


Are you going to try it again? There seems to be a learning curve with custards. I have one but I have the same questions you have. Is it too much or too little water or custard


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The only custard type product that worked for me alone was jane carter curling cream.

 Every other custard/cream type defining product is a base styler and then I put a gel styler on top.  I dont use a leave in but the custard/cream acts as a leave in and the gel adds to the definition and hold Im looking for.


Like earlier in the week, I put the kurltini by mane krush on the bottom and the gelatina on top. @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Are you going to try it again? There seems to be a learning curve with custards. I have one but I have the same questions you have. Is it too much or too little water or custard



I’ll probably try again next Wednesday. It doesn’t look as horrible as I originally thought. It has tons of volume, but there is no way it can last.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll probably try again next Wednesday. It doesn’t look as horrible as I originally thought. It has tons of volume, but there is no way it can last.


Yeah, it doesn't look to bad. Perhaps you need a topper with it.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look to bad. Perhaps you need a topper with it.


I’m sure a topper would help, but if I’m going to go that route I could just stick to my tried and true products. I was hoping for a one product process that would last for 3 days.
Since I wash 2x a week I’m trying to make the process quicker and cheaper. 
so far I’ve tried foam and now this custard. Both look fine on day one but don’t have enough hold to last 3 days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> My wash n go with Briogeo coil custard is a big time fail. I don’t know if my hair was too wet or too dry when I applied it. I don’t know if I used too much or too little. All I know is that my curls didn’t really clump - especially in my crown. I can tell that my hair is going to be a huge frizz ball by the end of the day - this product has very little maybe no hold.
> I keep trying to find a quick mid week wash n go that uses fewer products, but so far I haven’t found it.



So when my stylist used it she would add water to make hair as she raked it through. Sometimes she even did it at the bowl. I used it on soaking wet hair. Never got it to where she did but kinda close. 

And yeah. The hold is lliiigghhhtttt


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> So when my stylist used it she would add water to make hair as she raked it through. Sometimes she even did it at the bowl. I used it on soaking wet hair. Never got it to where she did but kinda close.
> 
> And yeah. The hold is lliiigghhhtttt


Thanks for this tip. I applied in the shower and my hair was wet, but not soaking wet. Do you use a lot. I was very light handed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks for this tip. I applied in the shower and my hair was wet, but not soaking wet. Do you use a lot. I was very light handed.



Maybe like a nickel size for each section and I'd do small sections. My hair is shorter so maybe a quarter size would work for you.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll probably try again next Wednesday. It doesn’t look as horrible as I originally thought. It has tons of volume, but there is no way it can last.


This is gorgeous! I hope it surprises you tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Maybe like a nickel size for each section and I'd do small sections. My hair is shorter so maybe a quarter size would work for you.


Ok. I’m guessing I didn’t use enough. I did 4 sections and maybe a quarter size or 2 per section.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> This is gorgeous! I hope it surprises you tomorrow.


Thanks!  I actually am starting to like it, but if it survives sleeping and my workout tomorrow I will be shocked.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I’m guessing I didn’t use enough. I did 4 sections and maybe a quarter size or 2 per section.


Oh yes, use more product! If you’re only doing 4 sections I’d use like a palmful for each section.

Im super heavy handed though...


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Oh yes, use more product! If you’re only doing 4 sections I’d use like a palmful for each section.
> 
> Im super heavy handed though...


Thanks- I will for sure try this again next week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmmm. @discodumpling  may be onto something.  I used a little curl activator gel under my glycerin heavy gel and it’s drying soft.

I’m going to blow dry it as little later and see how it goes.

aunt Jackie’s  ice  curls jelly isn’t bad at all.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll probably try again next Wednesday. It doesn’t look as horrible as I originally thought. It has tons of volume, but there is no way it can last.


I like it a lot! But I do love volume. Have you tried one of the heavier gels as a one product? I saw someone on YouTube use just the ICH and her hair came out pretty cute. She didn’t have type 4 hair, but ICH is thicc so it might work?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s about time to color my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> I like it a lot! But I do love volume. Have you tried one of the heavier gels as a one product? I saw someone on YouTube use just the ICH and her hair came out pretty cute. She didn’t have type 4 hair, but ICH is thicc so it might work?



I haven’t tried it by itself yet, but it probably could work. I’m going to add it to my list of things to try.


----------



## Britt

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It’s about time to color my hair.


I was gonna ask if you do it yourself? I love your hair color! The brown is very pretty. What do you use?


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky how was day 2 with the curl cream?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky how was day 2 with the curl cream?


It still had a tiny bit of definition and huge volume. I wore it out today, tomorrow will be a puff


----------



## bzb1990

GettingKinky said:


> It still had a tiny bit of definition and huge volume. I wore it out today, tomorrow will be a puff  View attachment 467817


I've been dying to say this without sounding annoying but maybe that's impossible for me- I literally have a wig that looks like your hair except with slight ombre near the end to be a bit lighter. It is my 2nd favourite one after the one that looks like caribeandiva's cut


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Britt said:


> I was gonna ask if you do it yourself? I love your hair color! The brown is very pretty. What do you use?


Thanks @Britt  I use Garnier Nutriusse and usually over time I henna over it. Just the front of my hair is usually colored.


----------



## GettingKinky

bzb1990 said:


> I've been dying to say this without sounding annoying but maybe that's impossible for me- I literally have a wig that looks like your hair except with slight ombre near the end to be a bit lighter. It is my 2nd favourite one after the one that looks like caribeandiva's cut


Thanks!!  That’s not annoying at all. And I want to lighten my ends at some point to maybe a reddish brown.


----------



## EmmJaii

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It’s about time to color my hair.


Love your hair!


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> It still had a tiny bit of definition and huge volume. I wore it out today, tomorrow will be a puff  View attachment 467817


I love your hair! It’s like the perfect mix of definition and volume.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> I love your hair! It’s like the perfect mix of definition and volume.


Thanks!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl activator seems to be the way to go if I have a glycerin gel.   I’ll be washing today again. So I’ll test it with something else.
I’m going see if SM is still making the soufflé.  That is the natural alternative for curl activator gel long term.


----------



## Britt

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thanks @Britt  I use Garnier Nutriusse and usually over time I henna over it. Just the front of my hair is usually colored.


That's the color brown I want to dye my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

Being part of the digital salon & reading the A’s responses to ppl on IG, has permanently messed me up     Now when I see YT vids I’m constantly questioning what they mean when they use certain terms. Makes my head hurt. 

My curly cut refresh is coming up on 1/29.... I’m excited. I think I’ll wash like regular on that Tuesday & use UFD. I’m fairly sure my hair has grown out of the original cut.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair still looks great.


----------



## colorful_coils

Hello! What do y'all recommend for topper/anti-humectant/strong hold gels? I used UFD Curly Magic over Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave In + Miche Beauty Sculpt Curl Defining Gel, and my hair is moisturized, but frizzy.


----------



## GettingKinky

colorful_coils said:


> Hello! What do y'all recommend for topper/anti-humectant/strong hold gels? I used UFD Curly Magic over Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave In + Miche Beauty Sculpt Curl Defining Gel, and my hair is moisturized, but frizzy.


I really like Innersense I create hold. It’s very smoothing and give a a frizz free set.


----------



## GettingKinky

I want to like UFD, but I have 3 issues with it
- I hate the smell
- it’s so runny I ALWAYS lose some when I emulsify
- it makes my hair take forever to dry


----------



## toaster

Have you tried the UFD and miche gel without the leave in @colorful_coils ?

UFD is very moisturizing applied alone on top of soaking wet hair. The leave in might be too much moisture and causing the frizz.


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> Have you tried the UFD and miche gel without the leave in @colorful_coils ?
> 
> UFD is very moisturizing applied alone on top of soaking wet hair. The leave in might be too much moisture and causing the frizz.


I've never done a wash-n-go without leave-in because I worry about dryness, but if UFD is moisturizing, I'll give it a try! I think I need to refresh/redo this wash-n-go sooner rather than later, so I'll try it then.


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> I've never done a wash-n-go without leave-in because I worry about dryness, but if UFD is moisturizing, I'll give it a try! I think I need to refresh/redo this wash-n-go sooner rather than later, so I'll try it then.


Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

colorful_coils said:


> Hello! What do y'all recommend for topper/anti-humectant/strong hold gels? I used UFD Curly Magic over Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave In + Miche Beauty Sculpt Curl Defining Gel, and my hair is moisturized, but frizzy.



I've used UFD with that leave in. I'd try eliminating the gel maybe. The UFD is kinda it's own gel.

A mousse in top the UFD might help with frizz too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The Camille Rose Spiked Honey Mousse is my new favorite mousse dethroning The Doux Mousse. It doesn't give me more hold or make my wngs last longer but it gives me more definition and my hair feels soft and more moisturized while being very well defined.


----------



## LavenderMint

I found the most beautiful coil in my wng today & it’s just so beautiful.  I keep trying to get the picture to upload and it won’t.


----------



## bzb1990

LavenderMint said:


> I found the most beautiful coil in my wng today & it’s just so beautiful.  I keep trying to get the picture to upload and it won’t.


Aw now I wanna see !!


----------



## LavenderMint

bzb1990 said:


> Aw now I wanna see !!


I’ll keep trying to upload. Sometimes, it just takes time for some reason.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just left Ulta to return the dyson.   Wasn’t that impressed for $400. I bought a $40 hair dryer awhile back that was just the same experience.

I was looking for inner sense while I was there. It’s only sold online.
Picked up a SM soufflé which acts as curl activator gel for me and a TMC braid out glaze which works wonders under any gel.


----------



## toaster

Finally home and washed my hair!

the Curlsmith hydro creme deep conditioner is very... okay. Not a lot of slip. Didn’t feel particularly moisturizing. I’ll use it up but won’t repurchase.

Used the doux pop lock glaze as my only styling product on wet hair in the shower. I can tell it’s a “salon” product and created by someone that works in a salon. It has a lot of slip! If you were sitting in a salon chair the stylist wouldn’t tug your hair at all while styling. It has a very perfumey smell. It’s overwhelming in the shower, but I bet in a salon in an open environment it just smells pleasant. It kind of foams up as you apply it. I’ll post pictures after I get out from under the dryer, and again in a day or 2 to see how it holds up. I feel like it will dry quickly.

I need more time to decide if I like it. I’d need it to do something different from mousse def to justify keeping it.

I do agree with @Bette Davis Eyes that it would make a great topper, but then it really serves no purpose in my hair arsenal.

we’ll see.


----------



## toaster

These are my dry results. I only did 45 minutes under the dryer, but my hair is bone dry. There’s a very crunchy cast, but not as much shrinkage as I expected. I would be surprised if this didn’t last a few days.

I like it. It’s not love yet. Also I’m positive I used too much product. I used a nickel size for each section of my wash and go and you know I do 18 sections....


----------



## LavenderMint

FINALLY!!



Spoiler: Disclaimers



yes, my hands are awful dry from all this hand washing. And I hadn’t re-moisturized them yet. Yes, my nails look horrible. 
I also somehow cut my hand pretty deeply & have no idea how or when.


----------



## naturalagain2

Ok tried UFD yesterday for the first time! I love it!! My hair coiled up so pretty I love it!!

I cleansed with Naturalicious Moroccan Rhassoul Clay, let it sit while I took my shower, then rinsed.
I applied a ACV rinse on my hair. My scalp needed this treatment. My hair felt so soft and moisturized after. My scalp felt so good.
I reapplied the Naturalicious Moroccan Rhassoul clay and Divine Shine Moisture Lock & Frizz Fighter Oil (that I warmed in a hot water bath) on top. I deep conditioned for 30 mins under the dryer. 
Rinsed and applied Soultanicals Knot Sauce Coil Detangler and UFD on top all while in the shower. 

Because the UFD is runny it made it easier to apply and run through my hair. My hair coiled up quickly. My hair looks & feels so soft and moisturized. Interested to see how my hair would look with UFD as a leave-in moisturizer and Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls on top? I will try that combo maybe in month. Want to keep with this current combo for a while.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster Your pop lock results look really good.

I want to try that gel and I want to try the Ecoslay Jelloshot. I’m determined to get rid of ICH and replace it with a black owned product. I love, love, love ICH, but I want to spend my money on black owned products.
After I replace ICH, I’ll look for a replacement for Innersense shampoo and conditioner too.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster Your pop lock results look really good.
> 
> I want to try that gel and I want to try the Ecoslay Jelloshot. I’m determined to get rid of ICH and replace it with a black owned product. I love, love, love ICH, but I want to spend my money on black owned products.
> After I replace ICH, I’ll look for a replacement for Innersense shampoo and conditioner too.


Thanks! It honestly looks pretty good today as well. Held up against my first workout very well.

I’m starting to feel like I have too many products. I could be fine with just the carols daughter shampoo, briogeo rinse out conditioners, kinky curly products, and the doux stylers.

I can’t see myself needing anything else. Might pack up ICH and UFD and send to my sister.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Thanks! It honestly looks pretty good today as well. Held up against my first workout very well.
> 
> I’m starting to feel like I have too many products. I could be fine with just the carols daughter shampoo, briogeo rinse out conditioners, kinky curly products, and the doux stylers.
> 
> I can’t see myself needing anything else. Might pack up ICH and UFD and send to my sister.


You weren’t a big fan of UFD and ICH? I’m trying to narrow down too. I still have lots of UFD and ICH and some KC products too so I don’t want to get a bunch of new gels.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> You weren’t a big fan of UFD and ICH? I’m trying to narrow down too. I still have lots of UFD and ICH and some KC products too so I don’t want to get a bunch of new gels.


I really never got the hang of/liked ICH. It was fine over the quiet calm curl control. But that’s basically the only way I could make it work. 

I loved UFD as a base for the doux mousse. It just had so much slip that the mousse doesn’t have on its own. But if I’m doing a two product wash and go, I’m using the kinky curly products. Even without a ton of slip, I love mousse def alone, so I don’t *need* UFD.

That’s why I’m struggling with pop lock. I think I can get 3/4 days from this wash and go without using any other product. It was crunchy on day 1 but after sleeping on it it’s soft and still elongated. I think what’s throwing me off is how to differentiate it from mousse def. Definitely a stronger hold. Has glycerin, mousse def is glycerin free.

I’ll keep trying it to see how I feel.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I really never got the hang of/liked ICH. It was fine over the quiet calm curl control. But that’s basically the only way I could make it work.
> 
> I loved UFD as a base for the doux mousse. It just had so much slip that the mousse doesn’t have on its own. But if I’m doing a two product wash and go, I’m using the kinky curly products. Even without a ton of slip, I love mousse def alone, so I don’t *need* UFD.
> 
> That’s why I’m struggling with pop lock. I think I can get 3/4 days from this wash and go without using any other product. It was crunchy on day 1 but after sleeping on it it’s soft and still elongated. I think what’s throwing me off is how to differentiate it from mousse def. Definitely a stronger hold. Has glycerin, mousse def is glycerin free.
> 
> I’ll keep trying it to see how I feel.


I’ll wait to see how long your hair lasts with pop lock. For me mousse def only lasts one day maybe 2. If pop lock last 4 days with only one product I would consider that a winner.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster Your pop lock results look really good.
> 
> I want to try that gel and I want to try the Ecoslay Jelloshot. I’m determined to get rid of ICH and replace it with a black owned product. I love, love, love ICH, but I want to spend my money on black owned products.
> After I replace ICH, I’ll look for a replacement for Innersense shampoo and conditioner too.


If you find something good to replace ICH over UFD please let us know. I’ve tried the ecoslay jello shot and it had WAY too much hold for me. I couldn’t even fluff my hair or use a pick without it actually breaking my hair. But my wng did last a long time lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> If you find something good to replace ICH over UFD please let us know. I’ve tried the ecoslay jello shot and it had WAY too much hold for me. I couldn’t even fluff my hair or use a pick without it actually breaking my hair. But my wng did last a long time lol.


Wow! That much hold?  Did you apply it on soaking wet hair?


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> Wow! That much hold?  Did you apply it on soaking wet hair?


Yep, it’s intense lol. I tried it a few different ways trying to make it work but ultimately failed and gave it to a friend. I never tried it on top of UFD but I did try it over the KCKT and still, my hair looked like dry ramen noodles.


----------



## toaster

Day 2 results. Looks pretty good. We’re in quarantine from traveling so I basically had my buff on all day except for during my peloton bike ride and my evening yoga session.
I might even skip tomorrow’s wash day and just wash twice a week this week instead of 3 times. Usually my front pieces are so shrunken that I feel like my hair is super short and I’d wash again. But the pop lock is doing a good job of elongating my hair.


----------



## Britt

EmmJaii said:


> If you find something good to replace ICH over UFD please let us know. I’ve tried the ecoslay jello shot and it had* WAY too much hold* for me. I couldn’t even fluff my hair or use a pick without it actually breaking my hair. But my *wng did last a long time* lol.


Now this sounds like a good topper for me then lol 
That means I can use it over UFD.


----------



## toaster

Monthly reminder to take pictures! It’s hard to see growth when we wear our hair curly, and I’m committed to no heat this year. But my monthly length checks are helping.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to order the Ecoslay jello shot today. If it turns out to have too much hold to use by itself or on my entire head I’m thinking of using it just on my crown. That’s the area that always frizzes first.

I’m so excited to try it, I’ve never seen so many people say a product may have too much hold.

ETA- the shipping is outrageous. Almost $9 for an $18 product. Now I’m not so sure I want to like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster  I also take monthly pictures to track my progress. I’m trying to get to an SL day 2 wash n go. I’m not sure if I’ll get there this year, especially given that I really need a haircut, but it gives me something to focus on.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster  I also take monthly pictures to track my progress. I’m trying to get to an SL day 2 wash n go. I’m not sure if I’ll get there this year, especially given that I really need a haircut, but it gives me something to focus on.


I’m right there with you. My goal before my haircut was an APL wash and go, but now I’d like for all of my hair to be at least SL by the end of the year. The back of my hair is almost there now, but it’s all of 3 curls.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lemme see how much this Jell-O shot is

I have the rice leave in and it’s too light.  I used the shampoo and prepoo before.  They were okay.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmm. No PayPal.  I have to get up and look for a card which usually deters me.

Hattache doesn’t have it. I’d like to buy it though if the hold is strong. Curl activator gel knocks out hold on just about everything.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m slacking off at work and I just watched a few jello shot videos on YouTube. I’m 99% convinced that this will give me a good one product wash n go that will last at least 4 days. And it’s cheaper than ICH (except the outrageous shipping cost, next time I’ll buy more things to spread out the shipping cost)

I’m so excited to try it, but I’ve heard that since it’s made in small batches it will take weeks to arrive. My one concern is that I don’t want my hair to look stringy and excessively shiny, but I feel like that can be managed with application technique.
In the meantime I’ll keep using up the stuff I have on hand.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to order the Ecoslay jello shot today. If it turns out to have too much hold to use by itself or on my entire head I’m thinking of using it just on my crown. That’s the area that always frizzes first.
> 
> I’m so excited to try it, I’ve never seen so many people say a product may have too much hold.
> 
> ETA- the shipping is outrageous. Almost $9 for an $18 product. Now I’m not so sure I want to like it.


Oh my on the shipping. I look forward to reading your review


----------



## naturalagain2

Girls I have dilemma. Why do I want to ditch my stylist and I feel so bad about it!! She is so good with natural hair but now that I wear wash and go's exclusively she's not the best with those styles (for me) and bringing out my particular curls. Standard curls she is great at but not my small coily curls. I end up having to restyle it when I get home.

I found someone that may be able to give me what I want from watching her instagram. She does curly hair well and cuts/shapes curl by curl. She doesn't really do anything else.

My current stylist has the whole package can cut hair (if you wear stretched twistout styles the shapes are fire but doesn't really transcend into wash and go styles because my hair shrinks about 80%), does natural hair updo's, everything.....BUT my wash and go's. The chick from instagram (she's white) only does curly hair so if I wanted my hair straighten I would have to go someone else (which I have a friend/cosmetologist that can do that for me). That last part is not a biggie for me because I don't plan to straighten until I get to midback which is two or so years from now.

Wash and go's are the best for me. I workout a lot and it is way easier to deal with than twistouts.  I want length my ultimate goal is mid back length.....but I want a shape that is fire as it grows it out. I rather grow my hair our slowly with a nice shape then to chase length and have trash shape in the meantime.   Why do stylist/client relationships have to be like this. I don't want to hurt her feelings (and maybe that part is all in my head). Also I don't want to leave her and hate this new girl. What do I do?


----------



## GettingKinky

naturalagain2 said:


> Girls I have dilemma. Why do I want to ditch my stylist and I feel so bad about it!! She is so good with natural hair but now that I wear wash and go's exclusively she's not the best with those styles (for me) and bringing out my particular curls. Standard curls she is great at but not my small coily curls. I end up having to restyle it when I get home.
> 
> I found someone that may be able to give me what I want from watching her instagram. She does curly hair well and cuts/shapes curl by curl. She doesn't really do anything else.
> 
> My current stylist has the whole package can cut hair (if you wear stretched twistout styles the shapes are fire but doesn't really transcend into wash and go styles because my hair shrinks about 80%), does natural hair updo's, everything.....BUT my wash and go's. The chick from instagram (she's white) only does curly hair so if I wanted my hair straighten I would have to go someone else (which I have a friend/cosmetologist that can do that for me). That last part is not a biggie for me because I don't plan to straighten until I get to midback which is two or so years from now.
> 
> Wash and go's are the best for me. I workout a lot and it is way easier to deal with than twistouts.  I want length my ultimate goal is mid back length.....but I want a shape that is fire as it grows it out. I rather grow my hair our slowly with a nice shape then to chase length and have trash shape in the meantime.   Why do stylist/client relationships have to be like this. I don't want to hurt her feelings (and maybe that part is all in my head). Also I don't want to leave her and hate this new girl. What do I do?


I totally understand. It’s hard to leave a stylist we have a relationship with. Does she have any desire to learn to cut hair for wash n gos?

If she doesn’t, I’m sure she’ll understand why you need to find someone else.

I still go to my stylist that used to do my relaxers- now she colors my gray, but eventually I’m going to leave her once I find a good curly stylist that also does color.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried the Briogeo coil custard again today. I used a lot more than last time, and I can feel a slight gel cast, but I still think this is a 2 day styler at most.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Just left Ulta to return the dyson.   Wasn’t that impressed for $400. I bought a $40 hair dryer awhile back that was just the same experience.
> 
> I was looking for inner sense while I was there. It’s only sold online.
> Picked up a SM soufflé which acts as curl activator gel for me and a TMC braid out glaze which works wonders under any gel.


It is good to know you can return it. I was wondering if it was less drying with lower temperatures.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Disclaimers
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my hands are awful dry from all this hand washing. And I hadn’t re-moisturized them yet. Yes, my nails look horrible.
> I also somehow cut my hand pretty deeply & have no idea how or when.


Our coils are about the same size. I just don't have that length yet. That is a nice looking coil you have there


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thanks! It honestly looks pretty good today as well. Held up against my first workout very well.
> 
> I’m starting to feel like I have too many products. I could be fine with just the carols daughter shampoo, briogeo rinse out conditioners, kinky curly products, and the doux stylers.
> 
> I can’t see myself needing anything else. Might pack up ICH and UFD and send to my sister.


If she doesn't want them, I would be more than glad to take them off your hands


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> I totally understand. It’s hard to leave a stylist we have a relationship with. Does she have any desire to learn to cut hair for wash n gos?
> 
> If she doesn’t, I’m sure she’ll understand why you need to find someone else.
> 
> I still go to my stylist that used to do my relaxers- now she colors my gray, but eventually I’m going to leave her once I find a good curly stylist that also does color.



She's very ambitious so I know eventually she probably would. She just got into her own shop and I know she's trying to handle being on her own now so it might not even be on her radar to do it anytime soon. Plus she is super popular so her client base is set.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> It is good to know you can return it. I was wondering if it was less drying with lower temperatures.


 The heat was less drying. I will give it that. That in itself is no more than $200. This sucker was more than $400 after taxes.  I feel it’s more the name than the performance.  I just couldn’t justify the price when I bought a $40 dryer that had a great concentrator.  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The heat was less drying. I will give it that. That in itself is no more than $200. This sucker was more than $400 after taxes.  I feel it’s more the name than the performance.  I just couldn’t justify the price when I bought a $40 dryer that had a great concentrator.  @faithVA


I understand. It is pricey. My hair tends to be on the dry side and my wng last longer when I don't dry it out with the dryer. I think those with drier hair can probably appreciate the reduction of heat than those with more normal hair. If I could get an extra 2 days out of my wng it would be worth the extra expense. But it isn't worth trying at all until I get some length. That is why I was glad to hear about the return. I now know I can get it from Ulta and return it with no issue.


----------



## toaster

Did my second wash and styled with pop lock again. Looks like I got the same results! Of course none of the targets near me carry it, and it’s sold out online. I sent my mom to her target to stock up for me.


----------



## toaster

I’ll have to really monitor my hair with pop lock to see if it “feels dry” since it’s not a botanical gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalagain2 said:


> Girls I have dilemma. Why do I want to ditch my stylist and I feel so bad about it!! She is so good with natural hair but now that I wear wash and go's exclusively she's not the best with those styles (for me) and bringing out my particular curls. Standard curls she is great at but not my small coily curls. I end up having to restyle it when I get home.
> 
> I found someone that may be able to give me what I want from watching her instagram. She does curly hair well and cuts/shapes curl by curl. She doesn't really do anything else.
> 
> My current stylist has the whole package can cut hair (if you wear stretched twistout styles the shapes are fire but doesn't really transcend into wash and go styles because my hair shrinks about 80%), does natural hair updo's, everything.....BUT my wash and go's. The chick from instagram (she's white) only does curly hair so if I wanted my hair straighten I would have to go someone else (which I have a friend/cosmetologist that can do that for me). That last part is not a biggie for me because I don't plan to straighten until I get to midback which is two or so years from now.
> 
> Wash and go's are the best for me. I workout a lot and it is way easier to deal with than twistouts.  I want length my ultimate goal is mid back length.....but I want a shape that is fire as it grows it out. I rather grow my hair our slowly with a nice shape then to chase length and have trash shape in the meantime.   Why do stylist/client relationships have to be like this. I don't want to hurt her feelings (and maybe that part is all in my head). Also I don't want to leave her and hate this new girl. What do I do?



Keep them both.

I have my curly cut stylist (Stylist A), who I've been seeing for about three years and see 3 times a year max, and she recently left the salon she was at to go on her own. Cool. But she isn't doing color. Now I could have gone back to the salon she was at and gotten color but I decided to try a new person I had been following for a while (Stylist B). And I happily got my color.

Stylist B also does other things. Silk presses, twists, updos. She also does curly cuts. So technically I could just switch to Stylist B but Stylist A has the magic touch when it comes to cutting and styling my wash and go. Stylist B did a good job on the color but I was so-so on how she styled my wng.

So I'll go to Stylist A for my trims and Stylist B for anything else I want done. Both stylist are black although Stylist A is half black/half white (she identifies as Black). Stylist A worked in a white owned salon and people would side eye me when I said I went to her. I didn't care. My hair took a 180 when I started going to Stylist A and doing what she was teaching me at home. Also Stylist A stayed booked to the rim so people couldn't get in with her anyways while they was hating lol.

When I went to Stylist B, who I do really like, she asked about the last time I got a trim and I told her when I did. So she at least has a hint I go somewhere else. She actually follows Stylist A in IG.

When I see Stylist A in February for my trim she'll probably ask if I went to her old salon to get color. I'll be honest and say nope and that'll be it lol. If she wants me to stay a client she'll keep it pushing and do my hair.

I like having options and backups. People like to leave town, retire, and have babies lol. I want to always have someone on deck. Nothing personal. Just hair business.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here are my Briogeo coil custard results today.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Here are my Briogeo coil custard results today. View attachment 468207


Your hair has so much volume! I love it!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Your hair has so much volume! I love it!


Thanks!  I love the volume too. I wish there were a way to get this volume and have hold.

and I love the way this product smells, not when I’m applying it, but after it dries is smells really nice.
But once I finish this container I doubt I will buy it again. I get pretty much the same results with mousse def.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Going on day 3. J’s hair is holding on.  Hope so as his birthday is Friday.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes His hair looks great!!  What do you do to it when he sleeps?


----------



## toaster

Awww happy birthday to your little J! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes His hair looks great!!  What do you do to it when he sleeps?



nothing. He sleeps like a beast.   I just fluff and every now and again put some moisturizer on it. His father would kill me if I put a bonnet on him lol. @GettingKinky 

thanks @toaster   time surely does fly.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Here are my Briogeo coil custard results today. View attachment 468207



Looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## naturalagain2

oneastrocurlie said:


> Keep them both.
> 
> I have my curly cut stylist (Stylist A), who I've been seeing for about three years and see 3 times a year max, and she recently left the salon she was at to go on her own. Cool. But she isn't doing color. Now I could have gone back to the salon she was at and gotten color but I decided to try a new person I had been following for a while (Stylist B). And I happily got my color.
> 
> Stylist B also does other things. Silk presses, twists, updos. She also does curly cuts. So technically I could just switch to Stylist B but Stylist A has the magic touch when it comes to cutting and styling my wash and go. Stylist B did a good job on the color but I was so-so on how she styled my wng.
> 
> So I'll go to Stylist A for my trims and Stylist B for anything else I want done. Both stylist are black although Stylist A is half black/half white (she identifies as Black). Stylist A worked in a white owned salon and people would side eye me when I said I went to her. I didn't care. My hair took a 180 when I started going to Stylist A and doing what she was teaching me at home. Also Stylist A stayed booked to the rim so people couldn't get in with her anyways while they was hating lol.
> 
> When I went to Stylist B, who I do really like, she asked about the last time I got a trim and I told her when I did. So she at least has a hint I go somewhere else. She actually follows Stylist A in IG.
> 
> When I see Stylist A in February for my trim she'll probably ask if I went to her old salon to get color. I'll be honest and say nope and that'll be it lol. If she wants me to stay a client she'll keep it pushing and do my hair.
> 
> I like having options and backups. People like to leave town, retire, and have babies lol. I want to always have someone on deck. Nothing personal. Just hair business.



Thanks so much for the advice!! I will do just that. This is me to the T! I have a consultation with the new girl on Saturday.


----------



## naturalagain2

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Going on day 3. J’s hair is holding on.  Hope so as his birthday is Friday.



Those coils are gorgeous!!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Here are my Briogeo coil custard results today. View attachment 468207



I think it looks really good. I see nice definition and volume.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Going on day 3. J’s hair is holding on.  Hope so as his birthday is Friday.


His hair looks wonderful. Does he like his hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> His hair looks wonderful. Does he like his hair?


Only time he doesn’t like his hair is when it’s time to detangle.   One of the reasons we cut it a year or so ago.  I don’t mess with it but usually every 3 weeks if in twists or every 2 weeks if a washngo.  It just evolves into a big fro.  Good for low maintenance. Bad for detangling @faithVA


----------



## toaster

We’re working on our wedding albums and I found this picture from my rehearsal dinner in August. I miss my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster maybe you could alternate between roller sets and wash n gos so that you can see your length some weeks. 
I miss seeing my length sometimes, but I’m too lazy to do a stretched style.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster maybe you could alternate between roller sets and wash n gos so that you can see your length some weeks.
> I miss seeing my length sometimes, but I’m too lazy to do a stretched style.


That’s a great idea, and probably something I’ll implement next year. This year I think I’d just be disappointed by how short it is stretched. At least in a wash and go my hair was never hanging super long, so the shorter length doesn’t bother me as much. Plus it’s grown over the last month, which is encouraging.


----------



## toaster

My day 2 hair is starting to come down. I’ve realized over the past few months that I do not have “up and out” hair. And that’s fine. I think because of that, when I start getting professional trims again, I’ll do it on straight hair. I like for my hair to be the same length all around, and that’s basically how mona cut my hair last September anyway.

This is a day 2 hair comparison from 12/16 to today, 1/21.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair has grown a lot in just over a month!!!  It takes me many many months to see any kind of change.


----------



## toaster

I am enjoying the 30 day hair detox emails, but I don’t think I’ll be joining the new course. At this point, I’m not sure there’s new information for me to learn. Just have to keep putting my knowledge and new skills to work.


----------



## Nightingale

Hey ladies! I’ve decided I’ll be hanging out in this thread for the foreseeable future. I haven’t been wearing WnGs due to much needed shaping, but I do wash and style with BlackGirlCurl’s suggested method.

I’ve had some setbacks this last year due to postpartum shedding and pandemic hair neglect, but I’m hoping to turn that all around in 2021. I’ve got an appointment with a local curl specialist next month and plan on wearing WnGs regularly after that. I’ll probably mix in twists as well because I love that style.

Reading your experiences has been very helpful this last week and I can’t wait to get in on the discussions and share my own progress.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I am enjoying the 30 day hair detox emails, but I don’t think I’ll be joining the new course. At this point, I’m not sure there’s new information for me to learn. Just have to keep putting my knowledge and new skills to work.


 I’m in the same boat. I’ve watched a few of their lives (they are SUPER long) and they are  saying the same things they’ve been saying. And I don’t want to spend $35/month to hear it again. The DS was nice because you could talk to all the other members, but I don’t think their new offering will have that component.


----------



## toaster

Welcome @Nightingale !

@GettingKinky i thought about you when I read this morning’s email and they were talking about applying “palmfuls” of product to our hair when setting.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Welcome @Nightingale !
> 
> @GettingKinky i thought about you when I read this morning’s email and they were talking about applying “palmfuls” of product to our hair when setting.


The funny thing about this is before when people used to complain that the products they recommend are so expensive,  they would come back with “_these products are high quality so you don’t need to use a lot_”. But now they are telling people they need to use more conditioner and more gel.

For awhile when I started following them had bad results because I was trying to just use a little of these high end quality products. Now I use just as much as I used to use when I used cheap products.


----------



## LavenderMint

Washed again. Used the Tresemme chelation shampoo & the Camille Rose Naturals Pear Custard Conditioner (smells like food, good slip for detangling). Detangled with my Kazmaleje thing (I love it for detangling w/o breaking my curl clumps). 

...I’m finding that UFD by itself does not have the level of hold or provide the definition that I like from my gel. I’m torn between going ahead and getting the liter again at my appt on 1/29 or not. I might try ICH but as heavy handed as I am, that bottle would be done in a month. 

I used just UFD at first because the salon requests you only use botanical help before a visit. And my hair has ZERO weight, minimal definition. It’s like I could see the coils as I applied the gel and then they fluffed out and disappeared- didn’t even have time to get under the dryer. (I went back & applied some Aunt Jackie’s Ice Curls but it’s too late) I’m at a loss.

My other option for clean hair before the appt is the KCKT/KCCC combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint Did you use lots of water with the UFD?  I’ve never used it by itself, but my hair feels heavy with just UFD and water.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint Did you use lots of water with the UFD?  I’ve never used it by itself, but my hair feels heavy with just UFD and water.


Yep. I forgot that’s what UFD does on my hair. This is what it looked like after my salon visit in Oct. with ICV and pretty much what it looks like now. Very fluffy, very little definition or hold. Other products do a different job on my hair.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Washed again. Used the Tresemme chelation shampoo & the Camille Rose Naturals Pear Custard Conditioner (smells like food, good slip for detangling). Detangled with my Kazmaleje thing (I love it for detangling w/o breaking my curl clumps).
> 
> ...I’m finding that UFD by itself does not have the level of hold or provide the definition that I like from my gel. I’m torn between going ahead and getting the liter again at my appt on 1/29 or not. I might try ICH but as heavy handed as I am, that bottle would be done in a month.
> 
> I used just UFD at first because the salon requests you only use botanical help before a visit. And my hair has ZERO weight, minimal definition. It’s like I could see the coils as I applied the gel and then they fluffed out and disappeared- didn’t even have time to get under the dryer. (I went back & applied some Aunt Jackie’s Ice Curls but it’s too late) I’m at a loss.
> 
> My other option for clean hair before the appt is the KCKT/KCCC combo.


Are they going to do the complete wash, set and cut? If so, then I wouldn't worry about getting a good set. They just want to make sure they don't have to work hard to get the plastic of the non-botanicals off.

But if they aren't doing the wash and set, you may want to get clarification. If they are only cutting you want your hair to be completely set the way you like. 

I have a different experience with ICH than others in this thread. I use a lot of UFD, but I can get by with only 2 to 3 pumps of ICH. So my UFD to ICH is 10 to 1.


----------



## EmmJaii

faithVA said:


> Are they going to do the complete wash, set and cut? If so, then I wouldn't worry about getting a good set. They just want to make sure they don't have to work hard to get the plastic of the non-botanicals off.
> 
> But if they aren't doing the wash and set, you may want to get clarification. If they are only cutting you want your hair to be completely set the way you like.
> 
> I have a different experience with ICH than others in this thread. I use a lot of UFD, but I can get by with only 2 to 3 pumps of ICH. So my UFD to ICH is 10 to 1.


I have the same experience with ICH on top of UFD. With my wng I split my hair in 4 sections and use 4-5 pumps of UFD per section, so approx 20 pumps. I then top each section off with 1 pump of ICH and it’s plenty, so 4 total. I just finished my first 10oz bottle of ICH and I’ve had it since September. But disclaimer, I typically do my hair 2x a week, but since I did a lot of experimenting back then, I didn’t use it every wash day until like Oct.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> Are they going to do the complete wash, set and cut? If so, then I wouldn't worry about getting a good set. They just want to make sure they don't have to work hard to get the plastic of the non-botanicals off.
> 
> But if they aren't doing the wash and set, you may want to get clarification. If they are only cutting you want your hair to be completely set the way you like.
> 
> I have a different experience with ICH than others in this thread. I use a lot of UFD, but I can get by with only 2 to 3 pumps of ICH. So my UFD to ICH is 10 to 1.


Yes, I’m 80% sure it’s the whole deal but I’ll call Monday to double check. Thank you for that reminder. I think my main concern is it being completely fluffed out & tangled by Friday. This set is basically what my hair looks & feels like air-dried with leave-in conditioner.

I've never tried ICH and don’t like the fluffiness that results from ICV.
@EmmJaii I usually have 10-16 sections  (occasionally less) & it was so bad I stopped counting when I got to 6 pumps on a section.
I dunno. Maybe I did something else wrong to get these lackluster results. I’m actually a bit curious to see how this would wear over the course of the week.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint I do my wash and go’s in 18 sections, so I feel you on that. I do use a LOT of product. When I was using UFD I’d say I used 2-4 pumps per section for my hair. I always used a topper so I never tried a UFD wash and go on my own.


----------



## faithVA

I've procrastinated long enough. Going to wash my hair. I have no idea why I always wait so late to get started.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used TMC newest collection gel yesterday.
( rejuvenation solution )

fire topper and all around gel. I was rushing and didn’t use a leave in. Hair is extra firm but not alarming. In the warmer weather it will probably do awesome.

I’ll wash again tomorrow.  Fighting the urge to do it tonight because I don’t feel like sitting under the dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m back to UFD/ICH until I finish my open bottle of UFD. I raked more than usual today and I’m really liking my results.  I’m not sure why I keep forgetting that raking very deliberately and thoroughly is one of the keys to getting good results. Probably because I’m lazy and want to be done quickly, but this only adds a few more minutes and the results are worth it.


----------



## EmmJaii

I tried a one product wng for the first time last night with UFD. Took me just under 1 hour 10 minutes. I had to use significantly more product than usual because I didn’t have the ICH compensating for my subpar technique with UFD. I think I used close to 48 pumps for my whole head. The results were fluffier than usual, but still defined and my hair took way longer to dry. It’s cute, but I don’t think it’ll go longer than 2-3 days. I think this is okay for a quarantine wng but if I was in my normal routine, there is no way this would fit my lifestyle. I need minimum 5 days.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m back to UFD/ICH until I finish my open bottle of UFD. I raked more than usual today and I’m really liking my results.  I’m not sure why I keep forgetting that raking very deliberately and thoroughly is one of the keys to getting good results. Probably because I’m lazy and want to be done quickly, but this only adds a few more minutes and the results are worth it.
> 
> View attachment 468397


Yes, I can definitely see the difference. Hopefully, you will commit to the few minutes.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yes, I can definitely see the difference. Hopefully, you will commit to the few minutes.


That’s my plan. For some reason I have to have each “a-ha moment” multiple times before I remember to do it every wash day. I have realized this at least 3 times before but then it fades from my memory.


----------



## toaster

Wash day! Since the Curlsmith DC doesn’t have slip, I’m going to detangle with my briogeo rinse out and then apply the Curlsmith DC. I just let the DC sit on my hair while I finish my shower and then rinse it out to style, but I’ve decided it still counts for something.
Here’s day 5 hair with pop lock. Feels very soft and survived multiple workouts.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> Wash day! Since the Curlsmith DC doesn’t have slip, I’m going to detangle with my briogeo rinse out and then apply the Curlsmith DC. I just let the DC sit on my hair while I finish my shower and then rinse it out to style, but I’ve decided it still counts for something.
> Here’s day 5 hair with pop lock. Feels very soft and survived multiple workouts. View attachment 468413View attachment 468415


Your hair looks amazing! I can not believe this is day 5! Looks like you’ve really got it dialed in. Did you use any stylers other than pop lock?


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Your hair looks amazing! I can not believe this is day 5! Looks like you’ve really got it dialed in. Did you use any stylers other than pop lock?


No ma’am! Just pop lock on soaking wet hair. I use about a nickel sized amount for each section, and I do about 18 total sections.

I’m really loving it so far. Day 1 is rock hard but the subsequent days are soft with good definition.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oooh. I forgot I have Entwine’s gel.
I think I’ll try this out tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster that’s amazing day 5 hair. I don’t see any frizz. But since I already ordered jello shot I’m going to hold off on poplock.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster that’s amazing day 5 hair. I don’t see any frizz. But since I already ordered jello shot I’m going to hold off on poplock.


Anxiously waiting for your Jell-O shot review!


----------



## EmmJaii

Does anyone else get anxious / super excited about washing their hair even though they just did it? Like I did my hair Friday, but after reflecting on what I need to change, I just want to redo my hair and try a new product combo/ technique but my hair still looks fine (surprisingly). Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Does anyone else get anxious / super excited about washing their hair even though they just did it? Like I did my hair Friday, but after reflecting on what I need to change, I just want to redo my hair and try a new product combo/ technique but my hair still looks fine (surprisingly). Lol


I feel that way sometimes. I’ll plan out exactly what I want to do differently the next time I wash my hair, and then I don’t want to wait until my next wash day. Or  if I get a good result, I want to try again as soon as possible to see if I can repeat the good result.


----------



## toaster

Embracenaturalbeauty on Instagram just did an Instagram live about how she offers curly hair cuts and also does trims, for people that are trying to retain length and don’t want a balancing cut that might take off too much of their length!!

That is exactly what I was looking for in December and exactly what I’m looking for going forward. Eventually I’ll want a shaping cut to even out the hack job I received, but right now I’m into just trimming. Keeping this in mind for 2022 and beyond. Her salon isn’t that far from NYC and I’m willing to go a bit further out for someone that listens.


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s great news @toaster 

I have a curly stylist I’m really want to try who is only 10 minutes away from me, but she hasn’t been open since Covid started. Hopefully I can get in some time in 2021


----------



## EmmJaii

Just an FYI, Pop Lock is back in stock on The Doux’s website. I ordered a bottle of that and the Big Poppa gel to try them out. I’m trying to get 5 day hair like @toaster lol.

Also, I’m (pleasantly) surprised with how my UFD 1 product wng is turning out. Today is day 4 and my hair is still very much bouncy and defined. It’s a little big but not too frizzy. This is especially shocking since it’s been raining here all week and I haven’t seen any major changes due to the increased humidity.
Without a topper, my wng from wetting my hair to getting under the dryer is 1h 15m. And I could probably shorten that with practice. I’m feeling hopeful y’all!


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Just an FYI, Pop Lock is back in stock on The Doux’s website. I ordered a bottle of that and the Big Poppa gel to try them out. I’m trying to get 5 day hair like @toaster lol.
> 
> Also, I’m (pleasantly) surprised with how my UFD 1 product wng is turning out. Today is day 4 and my hair is still very much bouncy and defined. It’s a little big but not too frizzy. This is especially shocking since it’s been raining here all week and I haven’t seen any major changes due to the increased humidity.
> Without a topper, my wng from wetting my hair to getting under the dryer is 1h 15m. And I could probably shorten that with practice. I’m feeling hopeful y’all!


I think will try a UFD only wash n go for my mid week wash this week.


----------



## toaster

Oooh I think Embracenaturalcurls was doing a direct response to the A’s. She’s been doing a lot more of the “sharp line” cuts but she still offers trims and obviously her hair has not been cut into a curly style and she mostly gets her hair trimmed on straight hair.

I commented on her post that I was happy to see this, as I’ve noticed her transition to the “cut it kinky” style of cutting and I was worried she didn’t do other styles any longer. I wonder if a lot of her clientele had a similar reaction. 

Anyway, her live on the subject was 4 hours after Aeleise went live talking about we need to change our mindset with length and just get the “polished look” cut.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I prefer Big Poppa over Pop Lock.

Big Poppa reminds me of a super up UFDs gel. Pop lock would probably take Big Poppa to the gawds for me. I was going to try Entwine gel today but I think I’ll try the Big Poppa with Pop lock as a topper.

ETA. I don’t have enough Big Poppa. I forgot it’s like a swallow left in there.  

well I’ll put that on the back burner for spring time because I’m not reupping on any of the Doux products any time soon.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes you make me want to try Big Poppa but I’m not buying any new hair products for a long while. My hair looks great with kinky curly or now two doux products as one product wash and go’s. I don’t need more options. I need to sit down and retain length


----------



## EmmJaii

Anyone else experience more shrinkage as the days go on after a wash n go? I use a buff at night, but that doesn’t keep my hair elongated and everyday I wake up, my hair is an inch shorter than the day before. Has anyone figured out how to combat that?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

On another note Js hair Is still going.  It’s day 7. I used the gel from the video I posted awhile back and a little of Nature’s Little secret FSG.

I like to try different gels out so I’m always buying a new styler @toaster 

KCCC and UFD work for me. They are both just expensive.  I prefer to wash every 3 days.  I’ve been slacking though.  I go through a lot of product because I like to make sure I have good coverage.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone else experience more shrinkage as the days go on after a wash n go? I use a buff at night, but that doesn’t keep my hair elongated and everyday I wake up, my hair is an inch shorter than the day before. Has anyone figured out how to combat that?


Yes, absolutely! My day 1 hair is the most stretched and as the days go by it gets shorter and shorter. I think that’s normal? Or at least it’s normal for me.

Sleeping in a pineapple would probably keep your hair stretched over time. Or maybe a few smaller ponytails.

I sleep in a buff because it’s convenient, but it’s definitely not preventing shrinkage.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, look at the left and right side.  Can you guess which side has the Pop lock and which doesn’t.
It has not an ounce of weight for me which equals fluffy hair.  If I wanted fluffy hair I would just use conditioner to style.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So, look at the left and right side.  Can you guess which side has the Pop lock and which doesn’t.
> It has not an ounce of weight for me which equals fluffy hair.  If I wanted fluffy hair I would just use conditioner to style.


So interesting!! It doesn’t feel “weighty” on my hair, but it freezes my hair in place so it doesn’t shrink up as much.

Your more defined side looks amazing!


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Does anyone else get anxious / super excited about washing their hair even though they just did it? Like I did my hair Friday, but after reflecting on what I need to change, I just want to redo my hair and try a new product combo/ technique but my hair still looks fine (surprisingly). Lol


I did the first 6 months. But it went downhill from there  Maybe the excitement will be renewed when Spring comes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to make up my mind if I’m going to dye the front of my hair again.

I kinda wanna try hair color from As I am.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes you make me want to try Big Poppa but I’m not buying any new hair products for a long while. My hair looks great with kinky curly or now two doux products as one product wash and go’s. I don’t need more options. I need to sit down and retain length


I’m trying to stop buying products too. I get good enough results with KCKT/ICH or UFD/ICH and I have 2 products that give me a big fluffy WnG.
I’m kind of regretting buying jello shot. I think that will be my last new product purchase for awhile. Except maybe papaya slip.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I checked at @embracenaturalbeauty. She seems like a perfect fit for you. You’re so lucky that she’s nearby. She hardly has any shrinkage at all. I think my hair needs to be floor length before it will look as long as hers.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have to make up my mind if I’m going to dye the front of my hair again.
> 
> I kinda wanna try hair color from As I am.


I need to dye may hair as well. I didn't know As I am had a color. I will have to check that out.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I’m trying to stop buying products too. I get good enough results with KCKT/ICH or UFD/ICH and I have 2 products that give me a big fluffy WnG.
> I’m kind of regretting buying jello shot. I think that will be my last new product purchase for awhile. Except maybe papaya slip.


Just noticed you said you use ICH on top of both KCKT and UFD. How do you like these combos? And what is the difference in outcome between the two in your experience?


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Just noticed you said you use ICH on top of both KCKT and UFD. How do you like these combos? And what is the difference in outcome between the two in your experience?



I find that I get pretty similar results with both combos. The KCKT is nice because it makes it easier to rake through my hair and I prefer the smell over UFD and I don’t lose as much when I emulsify since it’s not so slippery.

I think the downside with KCKT is that it tends to build up faster so I have to clarify every 4-5 weeks. 

I have lots of both so I’ll use one for a few months and then go back to the other.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone else experience more shrinkage as the days go on after a wash n go? I use a buff at night, but that doesn’t keep my hair elongated and everyday I wake up, my hair is an inch shorter than the day before. Has anyone figured out how to combat that?



Yup mine does and nope, no solution yet lol. I sleep in mini pineapples so it's not totally squashed but it still shrinks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> I need to dye may hair as well. I didn't know As I am had a color. I will have to check that out.



its the temporary hair colors which is a gel if I’m not mistaken. It stays sold out though @faithVA


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair looks okay today. Not bad but I could see what i would do different next time. I could stretch it to five days if I wanted.   It flaked though when I hit it with some air to stretch it a little.  I’ll probably wash in the morning.  Did a little running around today and don’t feel like getting up.

I really can’t wait until the weather warms up.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone else experience more shrinkage as the days go on after a wash n go? I use a buff at night, but that doesn’t keep my hair elongated and everyday I wake up, my hair is an inch shorter than the day before. Has anyone figured out how to combat that?



I used to sleep with my buff pulled up so my hair was standing up as I slept. Now I either sleep with my buff pulled down or with a slap cap. That keeps my hair in the right direction overnight and helps a little with shrinkage.  But I think shrinkage as the water evaporates from the hair is inevitable.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a huge bottle of Deva Decadence conditioner that I never used once I joined the digital salon. But I think I’m going to start using it for my mid week washes. My hair likes/needs protein  so I think I’ll be fine.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I find that I get pretty similar results with both combos. The KCKT is nice because it makes it easier to rake through my hair and I prefer the smell over UFD and I don’t lose as much when I emulsify since it’s not so slippery.
> 
> I think the downside with KCKT is that it tends to build up faster so I have to clarify every 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I have lots of both so I’ll use one for a few months and then go back to the other.


Ok this is really good to know. I have a bunch of KCKT and I didn’t know what to do with it so I’ll try this for my next wash day. Thank you!


----------



## water_n_oil

Cut my hair two Saturdays ago and started doing wngs again. I used Maui Moisture Curl Quench & Coconut Oil gel today and it's ten shades of heck yes.


----------



## GettingKinky

water_n_oil said:


> Cut my hair two Saturdays ago and started doing wngs again. I used Maui Moisture Curl Quench & Coconut Oil gel today and it's ten shades of heck yes.


We need pictures of this new haircut.


----------



## water_n_oil

GettingKinky said:


> We need pictures of this new haircut.


Don't mind my tired eyes lol.


----------



## EmmJaii

water_n_oil said:


> Don't mind my tired eyes lol.


Ugh to have hair like yours! I love the balance of definition and volume.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone shake instead of rake?  It seems like shaking could be quicker (but messier)


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone shake instead of rake?  It seems like shaking could be quicker (but messier)


When my haircut was longer I would rake my hair when styling, but when I finished I would lean back in the shower and shake my hair left to right to separate the curls even more. It gave me extra separation and a little more volume.

I’m not sure it would work as an alternative to raking, but maybe give it a shot?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I shake after I rake @GettingKinky


----------



## LavenderMint

My curly cut refresh for this Friday was cancelled. They say I didn’t confirm with their system. I never got any communication TO confirm. Then I find out the owner has a class that day and the other stylist (the one who originally cut my hair back in Oct) can’t take me because she has a color appointment. I hate to think it but it felt like my appointment was just cancelled because of the owner. To add to that frustration, my schedule is not flexible enough to just pop in whenever, which is why I tend to schedule 2-3months ahead. Ugh. Whatever. I’ll just keep it moving for now.

Washing Friday. I’m curious to try a wng with KCCC & KCKT again. I haven’t used them since October, before hanging out in the digital salon so I might get a new different result but I don’t know.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone shake instead of rake?  It seems like shaking could be quicker (but messier)


I shake but it is because my coils are small and they need that force to cause them to cling together. I smooth to get the product to adhere to my coils and then I shake. Even when my hair is longer I have a feeling I will be a shaker 

I think things to consider are 1) coil/curl size  2) whether your hair clumps easily on its own 3) how much volume you want


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have to make up my mind if I’m going to dye the front of my hair again.
> 
> I kinda wanna try hair color from As I am.


I reallllllly want to try the CurlSmith colors but I’m not confident on the hold of that gel.

@toaster I love the shape of embracenaturalbeauty’s hair and I could totally see your hair like that in the future. 
Thinking back on it, my hair by hung down more before my cut but it’s always had TONS of volume. I wonder what it would look like with just minimal cuts like she does....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> I reallllllly want to try the CurlSmith colors but I’m not confident on the hold of that gel.
> 
> @toaster I love the shape of embracenaturalbeauty’s hair and I could totally see your hair like that in the future.
> Thinking back on it, my hair by hung down more before my cut but it’s always had TONS of volume. I wonder what it would look like with just minimal cuts like she does....


 @LavenderMint  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint Im sorry your hair appointment was canceled! That’s super annoying, especially when you plan around something like that.

Yes, I think Embracenaturalbeauty is my future hairstylist. Whether I go to see her at all in 2021 is very up in the air, but we’ll see. Definitely in 2022.

I’m really going to try and prolong a trim as long as I can.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint That sucks about your appointment.   Are you a regular client? You would think she would bend over backwards to accommodate you.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried UFD only today. I don’t have much of a cast so, I don’t feel like it’s going to last a long time. But I only need it to make it until Saturday.
For me nothing beats ICH it has such great smoothing/hold.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i know I’ve asked this before, but I can’t remember... have you tried ICH on its own?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky i know I’ve asked this before, but I can’t remember... have you tried ICH on its own?


I haven’t, but I think it would work. I just might have to use more than my standard 8 pumps. I don’t know how easy it is to spread on bare hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

UFD only about  80% dry


----------



## EmmJaii

Washed my hair this morning and tried the KCKT and ICH combo. I was surprised how the KCKT defined my curls, didn’t expect it to since it’s not technically a styler. When I added the ICH on top, my hair immediately felt dry, and it was kind of hard to rake until I added more water. Despite that, my curls clumped really well and I like the outcome so far. It was a quick wash n go, took 1hr 5 mins from stepping into the shower to sitting at the dryer.

I’m including a photo of my hair 90%dry, not yet fluffed or stretched. This is also my first time trying a deep side part. Idk how I feel about it the part yet. It’ll prob look better once I fluff.


----------



## toaster

Wow @GettingKinky @EmmJaii your hair is gorgeous!!!

@GettingKinky i don’t think you need nearly as much of a haircut as you always say. You can get a shape and still be shoulder length by the end of the year.

@EmmJaii i love the deep part on you! How do you stretch your hair?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ha! I changed my part up today.
Everyone’s hair look great.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ha! I changed my part up today.
> Everyone’s hair look great.


Cuuuute!


----------



## faithVA

Everyone's hair does look great. Made me jealous.  I'm not going to even bother doing mine cuz y'alls looks so good.

Go hair diva's.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> My curly cut refresh for this Friday was cancelled. They say I didn’t confirm with their system. I never got any communication TO confirm. Then I find out the owner has a class that day and the other stylist (the one who originally cut my hair back in Oct) can’t take me because she has a color appointment. I hate to think it but it felt like my appointment was just cancelled because of the owner. To add to that frustration, my schedule is not flexible enough to just pop in whenever, which is why I tend to schedule 2-3months ahead. Ugh. Whatever. I’ll just keep it moving for now.
> 
> Washing Friday. I’m curious to try a wng with KCCC & KCKT again. I haven’t used them since October, before hanging out in the digital salon so I might get a new different result but I don’t know.


It might be a good thing it was canceled. It sounds like you might want to start looking for a more professional salon. They sound a little sketchy.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> Wow @GettingKinky @EmmJaii your hair is gorgeous!!!
> 
> @GettingKinky i don’t think you need nearly as much of a haircut as you always say. You can get a shape and still be shoulder length by the end of the year.
> 
> @EmmJaii i love the deep part on you! How do you stretch your hair?


Thank you! It’s weird having so much hair on one side of my head lol.

 I typically do a light blow dry stretch by pulling my hair while blowing warm air on low speed down the hair shaft in large sections. Nothing crazy, just enough to get the shape I like. However, if it’s humid or if I’m not going anywhere, I’ll use the banding method with satin scrunchies. I split my hair into 6 sections (bangs, left side, right side, crown, bottom left and bottom right) and stretch one scrunchy down each section for a few hours.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Everyone's hair does look great. Made me jealous.  I'm not going to even bother doing mine cuz y'alls looks so good.
> 
> Go hair diva's.


We want to see your lovely head of hair too.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Wow @GettingKinky @EmmJaii your hair is gorgeous!!!
> 
> @GettingKinky i don’t think you need nearly as much of a haircut as you always say. You can get a shape and still be shoulder length by the end of the year.
> 
> @EmmJaii i love the deep part on you! How do you stretch your hair?


 Lately I’ve been thinking that maybe I don’t need to cut so much off. And given that the stylist I want to see has no plans to open anytime soon I probably won’t get a cut for a long time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Lately I’ve been thinking that maybe I don’t need to cut so much off. And given that the stylist I want to see has no plans to open anytime soon I probably won’t get a cut for a long time.


You can just trim your own ends lightly and keep your hair healthy.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> We want to see your lovely head of hair too.


I'm just going to sit over here and eat my popcorn and watch


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You can just trim your own ends lightly and keep your hair healthy.


I did a tiny trim in December. It had been 10 months and I really needed it.


----------



## Nightingale

I rinsed and restyled yesterday, let my hair dry, then pulled into a quick updo. My hair looks good but I prefer Embrace Natural Beauty's application technique* over the A's because it results in larger curl clumps and gives a more controlled look.


*apply UFD, twist, then style damp hair while smoothing very well.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> I rinsed and restyled yesterday, let my hair dry, then pulled into a quick updo. My hair looks good but I prefer Embrace Natural Beauty's application technique* over the A's because it results in larger curl clumps and gives a more controlled look.
> 
> 
> *apply UFD, twist, then style damp hair while smoothing very well.


I LOVE her hair, but I know that I don’t have the patience to style the way she does.  Having to wait a few hours for my hair to partially dry before applying my topper gel and spending close to an hour raking and smoothing is not me. But I really like how with that technique she gets minimal shrinkage (or maybe her hair doesn’t shrink a lot no matter what)
Maybe for a special occasion, but definitely not every week. 
If I had known that earthtones was black owned I would have gotten that instead of jello shot. I’m not looking forward to storing that in the fridge.


----------



## EmmJaii

Nightingale said:


> I rinsed and restyled yesterday, let my hair dry, then pulled into a quick updo. My hair looks good but I prefer Embrace Natural Beauty's application technique* over the A's because it results in larger curl clumps and gives a more controlled look.
> 
> 
> *apply UFD, twist, then style damp hair while smoothing very well.


Her hair is gorgeous. It makes me want to try the earth tones gel but I need to stop spending money. Have you actually tried her application technique yet? I’m curious how long it would take and how well it works for someone with hair that isn’t as long as hers.


----------



## EmmJaii

My wash n go decided to swell after my workout today and I’m not sure it’s going to last more than a couple days. I also noticed tiny flakes all over my black shirt. I was really hoping the KCKT would work out because I have so much of it and I don’t want to toss it. Maybe I’ll try it again? Any ideas? If not, I think I’ll have to go back to my staple with UFD and ICH as a topper. Sigh.


----------



## LavenderMint

I think everyone here is right & I should keep an eye open for a new salon. It’s just very hard. The salon I went to before this one, I left feeling like they had too little experience in tightly coily hair. I typically made appointments for trims every 3-4 months but I know she had weekly clients before. There don’t really seem to be many salons that will do curly cuts or wng on tightly coily hair in my area.

House of Beauty is about to get my order for a standing dryer.  I keep looking & closing the tab. And then going back.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> I tried UFD only today. I don’t have much of a cast so, I don’t feel like it’s going to last a long time. But I only need it to make it until Saturday.
> For me nothing beats ICH it has such great smoothing/hold.


Question (because my wng is UFD only too): did you get sticky ends? This happens for me with UFD & KCCC (and the KC was diluted with a lot of water). It even happened when it was done at the salon.


----------



## Nightingale

EmmJaii said:


> Her hair is gorgeous. It makes me want to try the earth tones gel but I need to stop spending money. Have you actually tried her application technique yet? I’m curious how long it would take and how well it works for someone with hair that isn’t as long as hers.


I've used her technique twice. I twisted my hair into 6 sections after applying the UFD. That took a little less than 10 minutes. I left my hair alone for an hour then styled using the 6 sections I already had. It took around 15-20 minutes to smooth all of the sections to my liking.


----------



## EmmJaii

Nightingale said:


> I've used her technique twice. I twisted my hair into 6 sections after applying the UFD. That took a little less than 10 minutes. I left my hair alone for an hour then styled using the 6 sections I already had. It took around 15-20 minutes to smooth all of the sections to my liking.


Thank you! I’m definitely trying this next wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> My wash n go decided to swell after my workout today and I’m not sure it’s going to last more than a couple days. I also noticed tiny flakes all over my black shirt. I was really hoping the KCKT would work out because I have so much of it and I don’t want to toss it. Maybe I’ll try it again? Any ideas? If not, I think I’ll have to go back to my staple with UFD and ICH as a topper. Sigh.


When I use KCKT/ICH I use A LOT of both. I haven’t had any issues with flaking.  
I don’t know how to quantify the amount of KCKT, but I use 8 pumps of ICH from the 32 oz bottle.


----------



## GettingKinky

How is this possible?  I really don’t like UFD, but my UFD only WnG is great!  It has the perfect combo of volume and hold. It still looks good on day 2 and I think it will be fine on day 3.

I really need to thin out my stash, but I also want to try earthtones max hold. And I kind of wonder how ecoslay orange marmalade compares to UFD...
I’m slowly slipping into PJism.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> How is this possible?  I really don’t like UFD, but my UFD only WnG is great!  It has the perfect combo of volume and hold. It still looks good on day 2 and I think it will be fine on day 3.
> 
> I really need to thin out my stash, but I also want to try earthtones max hold. And I kind of wonder how ecoslay orange marmalade compares to UFD...
> I’m slowly slipping into PJism.


I want to try the earthtones max gold gel as well!

Im trying not to slip into PJism. The only stylers I have on hand are Kinky Curly, and the doux mousse and glaze.

I want to get through 1 bottle of pop lock and 1 bottle of mousse def before buying earthtones. I have several backups for all my stylers.

Shampoo and conditioner are easy for me to not hoard. I only buy a new one once what I’ve used is used up.

Stylers though... I want them all


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I did Josiah’s hair on the 18th and it still looks great.  I haven’t refreshed.   I just fluffed it out a few times. This is what 10 day hair looks like with Coco Naturals gel


----------



## toaster

Yessssss Josiah! What a beautiful head of hair! @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Yessssss Josiah! What a beautiful head of hair! @Bette Davis Eyes


Thanks! he sleeps rough and the back gets mushed but not bad at all for 10 days. Usually it’s fluffier by now. I usually do his hair every 3 weeks now @toaster


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I want to try the earthtones max gold gel as well!
> 
> Im trying not to slip into PJism. The only stylers I have on hand are Kinky Curly, and the doux mousse and glaze.
> 
> I want to get through 1 bottle of pop lock and 1 bottle of mousse def before buying earthtones. I have several backups for all my stylers.
> 
> Shampoo and conditioner are easy for me to not hoard. I only buy a new one once what I’ve used is used up.
> 
> Stylers though... I want them all


Me too there are so many black owned stylers with healthy ingredients. I think for now I’m going to pass on pop lock. 

Next on my list are
- Ecoslay jello shot
-Earthtones max gelly
- Ecoslay orange marmalade I’m wondering if it can be a replacement for UFD

I also want to switch to a black owned conditioner. Do you like the Briogeo conditioners?


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i love the briogeo conditioners. My sister has a totally different hair type than mine and she just ordered the curl charisma conditioner in the liter size. That’s my favorite, but the farewell frizz conditioner is great too.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> When I use KCKT/ICH I use A LOT of both. I haven’t had any issues with flaking.
> I don’t know how to quantify the amount of KCKT, but I use 8 pumps of ICH from the 32 oz bottle.


That could be my problem. I used a lot of KCKT but very little ICH. I think I was thinking I could get by with the same amount of ICH I typically use when I pair it with UFD. I’m going to have to try this combo again, I really liked the way my hair looked straight from under the dryer. Thanks for the tip.

@Bette Davis Eyes his hair looks great! I’m really impressed with the 10 day results especially considering you say he sleeps rough. I may have to try the Coco Naturals!

I’m also slowly drifting into PJism, @toaster @GettingKinky, and I second the desire to use all black owned products. I’m going to need a new shampoo/conditioner soon so I may try the briogeo line as well. I’ve also heard great things about orange marmalade... I think it’s mostly flaxseed based. Have any of y’all tried Curl Mix? The As talked a lot about that one as well and I know it’s also flaxseed based. Not that we need more stylers to try on our lists lol. 

Top stylers I want to try are:

1-Pop lock
2-Coco Naturals
3-Earthtones max

But the way my bank account is set up...


----------



## faithVA

I tried a few things today. I knew I shouldn't try them all at the same time but I just needed to get my hair done quickly before work. 

I just rinsed and detangled and used the Aunt Jackies on soaking wet hair and then added some more. I didn't have any real curl definition  Then I layered some ICH on top of that. Then I tried plopping. I think plopping will only work for me when I have hair long enough to shake.

I kept the turban on for about 1 hour. My curls didn't clump. But I do like that I didn't have a dripping wet head all day. And it was 90% dry by 9 and I blow dried it for a few minutes to finish it off. 

It doesn't look like much but it is soft and I gave it some much needed water.

I think I may do this mid-week until I use up the Aunt Jackie's. I really need to give my hair more water.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA soft hair sounds nice!

Washing twice a week is definitely my sweet spot. I could get 7 days from my wash and go, but on day 4/5 my hair is very happy that I gave it some water.


----------



## toaster

Does anyone use olaplex? I was thinking of adding it as a monthly treatment. I don’t color my hair and I use heat very infrequently, but I do feel like detangling and doing wash and go’s is a lot of manual manipulation and maybe my hair bonds could use repair?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Does anyone use olaplex? I was thinking of adding it as a monthly treatment. I don’t color my hair and I use heat very infrequently, but I do feel like detangling and doing wash and go’s is a lot of manual manipulation and maybe my hair bonds could use repair?


I have. I had all 3 steps. I both colored my hair and used heat occasionally. I didn't really notice that much of a difference. I currently use Aphogee's amino acid 2 step something or other that I got from Sally's. And I picked up a Bondex something or other from Amazon. 

So with all of that, none of it kept my hair from breaking off into an afro last March. Take it for what it's worth.

If you can get it at a reasonable price, cool. But if you aren't coloring your hair, maybe a less expensive bond treatment would be just as good.


----------



## colorful_coils

@toaster I was literally about to ask that! Great minds think alike haha


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> Does anyone use olaplex? I was thinking of adding it as a monthly treatment. I don’t color my hair and I use heat very infrequently, but I do feel like detangling and doing wash and go’s is a lot of manual manipulation and maybe my hair bonds could use repair?


I’ve used it & other bond repair/smoothing products in the past. I currently have 0 & 3 to try. My hair isn’t colored but is naturally very high porosity. My hair has always responded positively to such things as well as any protein. It usually just results in an easier time to detangle, which is definitely worth it.


----------



## toaster

Thanks everyone!

My hair is medium/low porosity and I’ve never really done protein or bond repair treatments before. Maybe I’ll just get a “balanced” DC when I run out of my moisture DC.


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone shake instead of rake?  It seems like shaking could be quicker (but messier)



I do both. I rake and then shake.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Does anyone use olaplex? I was thinking of adding it as a monthly treatment. I don’t color my hair and I use heat very infrequently, but I do feel like detangling and doing wash and go’s is a lot of manual manipulation and maybe my hair bonds could use repair?


I have olaplex 3 and I’ve used it a few times because my cuticles are damaged from previous bad hair practices, but I didn’t really notice a difference so I haven’t used it in a long time. I prefer the results I get from using a protein conditioner.


----------



## EmmJaii

Anyone planning on joining the See Some Curls resource library by the As??


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone planning on joining the See Some Curls resource library by the As??


I’m going to skip it! They’ve been a great resource, but I’m not sure there’s going to be anything new in this new course


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone planning on joining the See Some Curls resource library by the As??


I looked at the list of videos and there aren’t any that I want to see. And I doubt I would attend the lives. My favorite part of the digital salon was the community aspect and they are getting rid of that so I’m not going to join.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Hey ladies -

I've been lurking in this thread for the past week or so.  I never thought that wash n go would work for me, but I'm suspending my assumptions and giving it another try. I ran across an IG page for a local natural hair salon and was intrigued by what they were doing with type 4 hair, hydration, and the wash n go. 

I signed up for their digital salon to get an inside peek at what they're doing, what products they recommend, etc., since they were completely booked solid for appointments. Similar to some of the other stylists you guys have talked about upthread, she also advocates no oils, butters, "training" your hair to retain water, encourage curls, etc. 

I'm on Week 2, but my first week with the new regimen was enlightening. Surprisingly, my hair felt so much more moisturized without the oil, butters, and stayed noticeably more hydrated for days. (Retaining moisture was a definite challenge before). For my second week, I also noticed a difference in how my curls responded after shampooing, conditioning, and styling. I'm excited to see the progress over time.

I'm still working on technique and how to preserve my wash n go for multiple days. Figured I might as well participate in this thread since I'll be working from home until at least August. That will give me a lot of time to experiment and figure out what works best for my hair. I haven't done a hair challenge in a long while. Excited to jump in and participate!


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hey ladies -
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for the past week or so.  I never thought that wash n go would work for me, but I'm suspending my assumptions and giving it another try. I ran across an IG page for a local natural hair salon and was intrigued by what they were doing with type 4 hair, hydration, and the wash n go.
> 
> I signed up for their digital salon to get an inside peek at what they're doing, what products they recommend, etc., since they were completely booked solid for appointments. Similar to some of the other stylists you guys have talked about upthread, she also advocates no oils, butters, "training" your hair to retain water, encourage curls, etc.
> 
> I'm on Week 2, but my first week with the new regimen was enlightening. Surprisingly, my hair felt so much more moisturized without the oil, butters, and stayed noticeably more hydrated for days. (Retaining moisture was a definite challenge before). For my second week, I also noticed a difference in how my curls responded after shampooing, conditioning, and styling. I'm excited to see the progress over time.
> 
> I'm still working on technique and how to preserve my wash n go for multiple days. Figured I might as well participate in this thread since I'll be working from home until at least August. That will give me a lot of time to experiment and figure out what works best for my hair. I haven't done a hair challenge in a long while. Excited to jump in and participate!


Welcome @sunshinebeautiful. I was where you are in March 2020. I was just getting started on my journey and started wearing wash and gos. My wng lasted all of 1 day. So, I initially did my hair daily for 2 months. I kept my hair free of extra product and just stuck with gentle shampoos, conditioners and botanical gels. After 2 months, I went from a daily wash and go to 4 days and now in laziness I can make 7. 

Be encouraged and stick with it. Initially, it may not be technique. It could also be giving your hair enough time to rehydrate and get used to the new process.


----------



## faithVA

OK the Aunt Jackie's on bare hair is a now for me. I would probably need to use a leave-in. But when I use a leave-in I lose all curl definition. So that is a no for now. My hair was dry and tight this morning so it did not hold in any moisture. I want to leave my reset days to Sunday. 

This morning I just decided to rinse and slick it back. I could tell by rinsing that I will need a shampoo to get the gel off my hair. I can feel the botanical gel rinse out of my hair. This gel didn't go anywhere. I just rinsed it with water any way and detangled it. Foam straightens my hair out, so I just used foam to slick it back and put on a turban. 

Before starting this journey I had tried all types of things to slick my hair down. Who knew all I needed was foam  It is good to know in the future if I ever get to bun length.

I will do a CCS tomorrow.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Welcome @sunshinebeautiful. I was where you are in March 2020. I was just getting started on my journey and started wearing wash and gos. My wng lasted all of 1 day. So, I initially did my hair daily for 2 months. I kept my hair free of extra product and just stuck with gentle shampoos, conditioners and botanical gels. After 2 months, I went from a daily wash and go to 4 days and now in laziness I can make 7.
> 
> Be encouraged and stick with it. Initially, it may not be technique. *It could also be giving your hair enough time to rehydrate and get used to the new process.*



YES. I can see now it may take some time to rehydrate, but I'm going to stick with it. Thanks for sharing this testimony. It's super encouraging.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> YES. I can see now it may take some time to rehydrate, but I'm going to stick with it. Thanks for sharing this testimony. It's super encouraging.


Did you have a different user name?


----------



## Nightingale

EmmJaii said:


> Anyone planning on joining the See Some Curls resource library by the As??


I did. I haven't checked anything out yet, but the curriculum is similar to before and they've included their old tutorials.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Did you have a different user name?



Hmm? A different username on here? I've been on LHCF forever, but I'm also one of those folks who rarely comes to the hair side of this forum lol.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Here's where I'm starting. This was after my 2nd shampoo, condition, and style. I have some curl formation, frizz, and I am in desperate need of a good cut to give me hair better shape

ETA: Never mind, my pics won't upload! 

ETAA: Haha! Now the pics are uploaded.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmm? A different username on here? I've been on LHCF forever, but I'm also one of those folks who rarely comes to the hair side of this forum lol.


Ok that makes sense. It said long time member and I've been here over 10 years. I was like who is this and why don't I recognize the user name. I'm sure we crossed path before and I'm just now noticing your user name.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Ok that makes sense. It said long time member and I've been here over 10 years. I was like who is this and why don't I recognize the user name. I'm sure we crossed path before and I'm just now noticing your user name.



lol yeah I think I first joined LHCF in 2006, maybe? Lawd that was a long time ago.

I had a relaxer back then. I would bop between the Hair and OT/ET forums and used to post super regularly, but in more recent years, not as much. A lot of the regulars I used to hang with have moved on by now.

I'm still here, same screen name, but I don't post as often as I used to back in the day, and I don't even remember the last time I've posted in the actual hair forum.


----------



## toaster

I scrolled wayyyy back to my posts in 2014 and now I want to roller set my hair 

My hair is a little longer (in the back, probably shorter in the front) than it was around that time and my sets were so cute!

I’ll keep up my wash and go’s, but it was a nice trip down memory lane.

I was moisturizing my ends every day!


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome @sunshinebeautiful 

I’ve been doing WnG since 2017, but I got serious about them 2019. After I joined the digital salon, my products and technique got much better and now I feel like I’m finally on autopilot.
Even though I’m on autopilot  I’m still searching for the holy grail product that will give me a one product WnG that will last 4-7 days, is botanically based, and black owned.

Keep practicing and I’m sure you will get the results you want.


----------



## GettingKinky

I remembered to spend some extra time raking today and my results are good again. I think this is the last piece of completely nailing my technique. 

@Shadow_Lace we haven’t seen you around in awhile. Are you still doing wash n gos?


----------



## toaster

Did I just order some entwine butter creme hydrator like I used almost a decade ago?

Yes.

Do I have any idea how to incorporate it into my regimen? Is it 30 day hair detox approved?

No.

It didn’t revert my rollersets, so I’m thinking I could lightly scrunch it into my wash and go’s and it shouldn’t frizz them too badly?


----------



## faithVA

I was supposed to CCS today but I can tell that isn't going to happen. I'm thinking I will rinse and slick it back again tomorrow. Maybe I will CCS Wednesday or Thursday since I have to leave the house Friday. Or not. Since I will probably have a cap on Friday, it still may not happen


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I was supposed to CCS today but I can tell that isn't going to happen. I'm thinking I will rinse and slick it back again tomorrow. Maybe I will CCS Wednesday or Thursday since I have to leave the house Friday. Or not. Since I will probably have a cap on Friday, it still may not happen


I love your approach. You water your hair but you’re not bothered. Teach us your ways!


----------



## toaster

About to CCS and did an impromptu length check. I guess I’ll claim waist length but it’s only the very very back.

Also, shrinkage! This is day 5 hair that’s about to be day 1 hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> View attachment 468717
> 
> About to CCS and did an impromptu length check. I guess I’ll claim waist length but it’s only the very very back.
> 
> Also, shrinkage! This is day 5 hair that’s about to be day 1 hair.


 
@toaster I know you didn’t  like your last cut, but on the plus side it looks very full.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I know you didn’t  like your last cut, but on the plus side it looks very full.


Thanks! It still makes me very mad, but I’m hoping as the months go by and my hair grows, I’ll hate it less.

I love the way layers look on other people, but I definitely prefer to have my hair the same length all around.

final wash day hair:


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> View attachment 468717
> 
> About to CCS and did an impromptu length check. I guess I’ll claim waist length but it’s only the very very back.
> 
> Also, shrinkage! This is day 5 hair that’s about to be day 1 hair.



Wow. Crazy shrinkage.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Here's where I'm starting. This was after my 2nd shampoo, condition, and style. I have some curl formation, frizz, and I am in desperate need of a good cut to give me hair better shape
> 
> ETA: Never mind, my pics won't upload!
> 
> ETAA: Haha! Now the pics are uploaded.


You do have good definition. I can see the coils in there.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I love your approach. You water your hair but you’re not bothered. Teach us your ways!



You definitely don't want my ways  I'm hoping when it gets longer I will be more motivated. I think this crazy cut threw me off my game. Now styling it just doesn't not give me warm fuzzies. I feel like I'm doing all this work for my head to be mediocre. But I'm going to blame it on the weather   I'm thinking the warm weather will definitely do it because I will be out of the house more often.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> View attachment 468717
> 
> About to CCS and did an impromptu length check. I guess I’ll claim waist length but it’s only the very very back.
> 
> Also, shrinkage! This is day 5 hair that’s about to be day 1 hair.


It's definitely WL. I'm sure the rest of it isn't too far behind. Your layers are slight.


----------



## bubbles12345

Hello all. I never thought I would join this thread with my type 4 hair but here I am.

I've been watching this thread for months now. No other method has worked for me so far (I've been natural for 10+ years now so I figure why not give this a try. It seems promising. )

My struggles have always been dryness and breakage. 

I currently have a tapered twa (about 2-4 inches). Cut my hair last year to start over yet again.

I'm 4c (I know, I shouldn't use that term.) Lol ..so tight spring pen coils, mostly fine strands, low porosity, high density and coarse cottony texture.

I have been following Loulou and the BCG girls. I have been doing the detox since December...so no oils/butters for two months. I have the Wash your damn hair book. Follow many other tightly curly gurus on social media.

I have innersence for my shampoo/conditioner, UFD for my gel, and sometimes I top with ICH. Sometimes the mousse Def. Sometimes nothing. I wash 2x week. I alternate between the all purpose and moisturizing shampoo.  Sometimes I air dry and sometimes I use my difuser. I clarified early January with kinky curly come clean. I trimmed in December.

I wrote all this to say...I still struggle with dryness even though I apply everything on soaking wet hair and emulsify emulsify. Anyone who struggled with dryness...how long did it take for this method to work for you?

I wanted to ask the As about dryness, but they always have an attitude when someone asks about dryness on their IG live. I've been refreshing my hair daily with a water spray because I'm worried about breakage from it being so dry and brittle. (Yes I drink water, exercise, got my blood checked, take vitamins, sleep.  )

I know some say it can take 3-6 months to see changes and I'm about to start month 3 and my hair is still crispy feeling after day 1 of my wash and go. (I also struggle with coil definition but that's another topic lol. I do see some coils on the shorter parts of my hair sometimes. The longer parts of my hair have some slight definition on day 1 but fro up by day 2 mostly).

I know I have coarse hair, but I thought my hair would still feel softer after loading my hair up with water, cleaning it,  and using a botanical gel.

I'm seeing a curly stylist soon and hope she can help me with my technique because I'm doing something wrong. I thought after 2 months of this method I would see some improved changes.

Sorry this is so long. Geez lol


----------



## toaster

Welcome @bubbles12345 !! So happy to have you! You’re starting from a great place with the detox and following the A’s and Lou Lou.

I personally haven’t dealt much with dryness, but I have a few thoughts? I know others will chime in.

First, I would stop using ICH and only do wash and go’s with UFD. The topper is to solve a problem, and right now with dryness being your problem, I don’t think another gel is going to help.

Second, I would stop refreshing. Adding water (moisture) but not topping it with anything will just lead to dehydration.

I would maybe try to do a quick wash 3/4 times a week, style with UFD and diffuse dry. It shouldn’t add much time to your daily routine, but I think your hair is just asking for more water.

Finally, it sounds like you’re doing everything you should be doing. Are you sure your hair doesn’t just naturally feel “dry”? Is it possible that you’re upping your moisture over time and you’re just expecting your hair to feel soft and it’s not soft?

Partnering with a stylist will definitely help! They have touched hundreds of heads of hair and I’ve only touched my own, but don’t get discouraged! We are all here to help, and you’re definitely on the right path.

Sometimes it just takes a little longer.


----------



## bubbles12345

Aww thanks so much for the welcome. Yea, I think I will hold off of the ICH for now... though I used just UFD a few times with the same results. I'm also gonna use the moisturizing shampoo more than the all purpose to see if that helps.

I'm gonna try to see if I can go without a refreshing water spray in the morning...but my hair just feels so brittle the day after. It's scary and I'm worried about breakage. I know LouLou is a proponent of water refreshing though but I will see if I can try to get the As method to work because I don't want to have to do anything daily.

I know one of the As says she has naturally hard hair....but how can you tell the difference between naturally hard hair vs. dehydrated hair?

 I might join see some curls to get these wash and gos right.


----------



## toaster

bubbles12345 said:


> Aww thanks so much for the welcome. Yea, I think I will hold off of the ICH for now... though I used just UFD a few times with the same results. I'm also gonna use the moisturizing shampoo more than the all purpose to see if that helps.
> 
> I'm gonna try to see if I can go without a refreshing water spray in the morning...but my hair just feels so brittle the day after. It's scary and I'm worried about breakage. I know LouLou is a proponent of water refreshing though but I will see if I can try to get the As method to work because I don't want to have to do anything daily.
> 
> I know one of the As says she has naturally hard hair....but how can you tell the difference between naturally hard hair vs. dehydrated hair?
> 
> I might join see some curls to get these wash and gos right.


Yeah it’s hard to figure out what your hair should feel like! I know my hair feels kind of strong but not silky when it’s naked. It doesn’t feel as soft as it does when I used silicone products. But it feels nice, if that makes sense.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome @bubbles12345 

You sound like you are on the right track. You mentioned having Innersense shampoos- which one(s) do you have?  The Hydrating Hairbath isn’t strong enough to remove buildup and it actually leaves a little buildup, it can’t be your only shampoo. Do you have a clarifying/chelating shampoo?  If you have hard water you may need to chelate and if you haven’t clarified in a while you could need to do that.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> Hello all. I never thought I would join this thread with my type 4 hair but here I am.
> 
> I've been watching this thread for months now. No other method has worked for me so far (I've been natural for 10+ years now so I figure why not give this a try. It seems promising. )
> 
> My struggles have always been dryness and breakage.
> 
> I currently have a tapered twa (about 2-4 inches). Cut my hair last year to start over yet again.
> 
> I'm 4c (I know, I shouldn't use that term.) Lol ..so tight spring pen coils, mostly fine strands, low porosity, high density and coarse cottony texture.
> 
> I have been following Loulou and the BCG girls. I have been doing the detox since December...so no oils/butters for two months. I have the Wash your damn hair book. Follow many other tightly curly gurus on social media.
> 
> I have innersence for my shampoo/conditioner, UFD for my gel, and sometimes I top with ICH. Sometimes the mousse Def. Sometimes nothing. I wash 2x week. I alternate between the all purpose and moisturizing shampoo.  Sometimes I air dry and sometimes I use my difuser. I clarified early January with kinky curly come clean. I trimmed in December.
> 
> I wrote all this to say...I still struggle with dryness even though I apply everything on soaking wet hair and emulsify emulsify. Anyone who struggled with dryness...how long did it take for this method to work for you?
> 
> I wanted to ask the As about dryness, but they always have an attitude when someone asks about dryness on their IG live. I've been refreshing my hair daily with a water spray because I'm worried about breakage from it being so dry and brittle. (Yes I drink water, exercise, got my blood checked, take vitamins, sleep.  )
> 
> I know some say it can take 3-6 months to see changes and I'm about to start month 3 and my hair is still crispy feeling after day 1 of my wash and go. (I also struggle with coil definition but that's another topic lol. I do see some coils on the shorter parts of my hair sometimes. The longer parts of my hair have some slight definition on day 1 but fro up by day 2 mostly).
> 
> I know I have coarse hair, but I thought my hair would still feel softer after loading my hair up with water, cleaning it,  and using a botanical gel.
> 
> I'm seeing a curly stylist soon and hope she can help me with my technique because I'm doing something wrong. I thought after 2 months of this method I would see some improved changes.
> 
> Sorry this is so long. Geez lol



Welcome @bubbles12345. Glad to have you. It sounds like you have a lot of great things going on.

This may not be what you want to hear but I've been here and I found no other way to get through it. I started my journey last March and the A's told me my hair was too dehydrated to do a wng. Of course they didn't really give me any guidance on how to get out of it. 

Like you I would do my hair in the morning on Monday and by the time I woke up on Tuesday it was dry, dry, dry. I had to make the commitment to do my hair daily until I got my hair rehydrated. 4 to 6 weeks. But once I hydrated, I have not had a problem with dryness since. I went from having to do my hair daily to every 3 days to even I choose I can make it 5 to 7 days.

My opinion is you have to get past the point before all of the water leaches out of your hair overnight before you can make progress. 

If you choose to do this, you can use just the UFD and try to let it air dry for at least 4 hours before drying, if you dry it at all.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> Aww thanks so much for the welcome. Yea, I think I will hold off of the ICH for now... though I used just UFD a few times with the same results. I'm also gonna use the moisturizing shampoo more than the all purpose to see if that helps.
> 
> I'm gonna try to see if I can go without a refreshing water spray in the morning...but my hair just feels so brittle the day after. It's scary and I'm worried about breakage. I know LouLou is a proponent of water refreshing though but I will see if I can try to get the As method to work because I don't want to have to do anything daily.
> 
> I know one of the As says she has naturally hard hair....but how can you tell the difference between naturally hard hair vs. dehydrated hair?
> 
> I might join see some curls to get these wash and gos right.


My hair is sort of spongy feeling when it it is hydrated. And I have small coils. When my hair first dries, I squeeze my hair and you can feel the squish just like with a sponge. As it loses water, there is less give when I squeeze it. When the water runs out, there isn't much to squeeze. My hair starts to pack down to my head and trying to pull it out even to fluff seems like a bad idea.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s so weird that the digital salon is gone. I spent 8 months there (in two different time periods). The As weren’t always the most helpful, but the community was really special.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so weird that the digital salon is gone. I spent 8 months there (in two different time periods). The As weren’t always the most helpful, but the community was really special.


I’m sorry it’s gone. I didn’t spend much time there, but I can see how it would be special.

As many times as I’ve been off and on LHCF, I’d be devastated to see it go. It has all of my hair history and pictures!


----------



## bubbles12345

faithVA said:


> Welcome @bubbles12345. Glad to have you. It sounds like you have a lot of great things going on.
> 
> This may not be what you want to hear but I've been here and I found no other way to get through it. I started my journey last March and the A's told me my hair was too dehydrated to do a wng. Of course they didn't really give me any guidance on how to get out of it.
> 
> Like you I would do my hair in the morning on Monday and by the time I woke up on Tuesday it was dry, dry, dry. I had to make the commitment to do my hair daily until I got my hair rehydrated. 4 to 6 weeks. But once I hydrated, I have not had a problem with dryness since. I went from having to do my hair daily to every 3 days to even I choose I can make it 5 to 7 days.
> 
> My opinion is you have to get past the point before all of the water leaches out of your hair overnight before you can make progress.
> 
> If you choose to do this, you can use just the UFD and try to let it air dry for at least 4 hours before drying, if you dry it at all.





GettingKinky said:


> Welcome @bubbles12345
> 
> You sound like you are on the right track. You mentioned having Innersense shampoos- which one(s) do you have?  The Hydrating Hairbath isn’t strong enough to remove buildup and it actually leaves a little buildup, it can’t be your only shampoo. Do you have a clarifying/chelating shampoo?  If you have hard water you may need to chelate and if you haven’t clarified in a while you could need to do that.


 @faithVA

Oh wow! So you refreshed daily for like 4-6 weeks for your wash and goes until hydrated? So did you do the whole process...shampoo, conditioner, UFD gel, air dry each time? 

I'm okay for not diffusing for awhile. Using heat always made me nervous since I always struggled with dryness. 

I may have to give it a try until I can confirm with a stylist if my hair is naturallly hard or still severely hydrated. My after day 1 wash and gos kind of feels like a dry cotton towel. Is that normal? Lol

@GettingKinky

I don't have hard water according to the hard water map.

Here is what I use for my wash and gos:
1. Clarifyer - kinky curly come clean (last used like Jan 3 2021)

2. All purpose shampoo - innersence pure harmony hair bath (use once every 7-10 days.)

3. Moisturizing shampoo - innersence hydrating cream hair bath (alternate with above and use once every 3-7 days it depends.)

4. Conditioner - innersence hydrating cream conditioner (use each session)

5. Gel - UFD curly magic (use each session)


----------



## faithVA

I rinsed my hair this morning, applied the foam and the turban. And then I thought, what if I just get some pretty scarfs and do this every 2 days until the weather gets warm  Who thought I could be even more hair lazy. I wonder how long it would take before my SO said something.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Oh wow! So you refreshed daily for like 4-6 weeks for your wash and goes until hydrated? So did you do the whole process...shampoo, conditioner, UFD gel, air dry each time?
> 
> I'm okay for not diffusing for awhile. Using heat always made me nervous since I always struggled with dryness.
> 
> I may have to give it a try until I can confirm with a stylist if my hair is naturallly hard or still severely hydrated. My after day 1 wash and gos kind of feels like a dry cotton towel. Is that normal? Lol
> 
> @GettingKinky
> 
> I don't have hard water according to the hard water map.
> 
> Here is what I use for my wash and gos:
> 1. Clarifyer - kinky curly come clean (last used like Jan 3 2021)
> 
> 2. All purpose shampoo - innersence pure harmony hair bath (use once every 7-10 days.)
> 
> 3. Moisturizing shampoo - innersence hydrating cream hair bath (alternate with above and use once every 3-7 days it depends.)
> 
> 4. Conditioner - innersence hydrating cream conditioner (use each session)
> 
> 5. Gel - UFD curly magic (use each session)


Oh no. Most days I just rinsed and used UFD, fluffed and called it a day. Every other day or every 3 days I would detangle. Maybe every 3 or 4 days I would use a cleansing conditioner. I would only do the full CCS once a week. I started at the end of March so I air dried and only diffused if my hair wasn't dry by bed time. 

It isn't normal but it was how mine was. You aren't going to meet a lot of people who have really dry hair and so they usually don't know what to tell you. Even stylist don't know because they only see hair on that 1 day and it looks great. 

I equate it to this. If you had a plant or cut flower and you put them in 1/4 C of water, they look great that first day. The next morning those flowers could have sucked up every last ounce of that water. Would you spritz those flowers and think they would revive? You could. Would they revive? Probably not! Would you wait 3 or 4 more days to give them water? Probably not. You would give them 1/4 cup of water.

Dry hair is thirsty hair and needs water more often than hydrated hair. If your hair sucked up all the water the next day, waiting 3 or 4 days to give it more water doesn't get it to the tipping point.

I know every day is a bit much. Try every other day for a week if you can manage and see if that helps. Keep the full process to once a week with a moisturizing shampoo. Through the week just alternate rinsing, conditioning, cleansing conditioner if you need it. 

I only use shampoo once a week and I clarify every 2 to 3 months because. I typically use only a moisturizing shampoo and maybe an all purpose every 3 weeks or so. 

Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## naturalagain2

bubbles12345 said:


> Hello all. I never thought I would join this thread with my type 4 hair but here I am.
> 
> I've been watching this thread for months now. No other method has worked for me so far (I've been natural for 10+ years now so I figure why not give this a try. It seems promising. )
> 
> My struggles have always been dryness and breakage.
> 
> I currently have a tapered twa (about 2-4 inches). Cut my hair last year to start over yet again.
> 
> I'm 4c (I know, I shouldn't use that term.) Lol ..so tight spring pen coils, mostly fine strands, low porosity, high density and coarse cottony texture.
> 
> I have been following Loulou and the BCG girls. I have been doing the detox since December...so no oils/butters for two months. I have the Wash your damn hair book. Follow many other tightly curly gurus on social media.
> 
> I have innersence for my shampoo/conditioner, UFD for my gel, and sometimes I top with ICH. Sometimes the mousse Def. Sometimes nothing. I wash 2x week. I alternate between the all purpose and moisturizing shampoo.  Sometimes I air dry and sometimes I use my difuser. I clarified early January with kinky curly come clean. I trimmed in December.
> 
> I wrote all this to say...I still struggle with dryness even though I apply everything on soaking wet hair and emulsify emulsify. Anyone who struggled with dryness...how long did it take for this method to work for you?
> 
> I wanted to ask the As about dryness, but they always have an attitude when someone asks about dryness on their IG live. I've been refreshing my hair daily with a water spray because I'm worried about breakage from it being so dry and brittle. (Yes I drink water, exercise, got my blood checked, take vitamins, sleep.  )
> 
> I know some say it can take 3-6 months to see changes and I'm about to start month 3 and my hair is still crispy feeling after day 1 of my wash and go. (I also struggle with coil definition but that's another topic lol. I do see some coils on the shorter parts of my hair sometimes. The longer parts of my hair have some slight definition on day 1 but fro up by day 2 mostly).
> 
> I know I have coarse hair, but I thought my hair would still feel softer after loading my hair up with water, cleaning it,  and using a botanical gel.
> 
> I'm seeing a curly stylist soon and hope she can help me with my technique because I'm doing something wrong. I thought after 2 months of this method I would see some improved changes.
> 
> Sorry this is so long. Geez lol



I have very tight coils so understand your pain. I have a few questions, Do you deep condition regularly? I know some curly hairstylist say that don't matter but I feel it does with my hair. Adding heat makes a difference for me as well. 

Also when I was detoxing with my stylist and shampooing every week. My hair and scalp just couldn't take it my scalp flaked up when it never had before. After a close to year of doing this my hair just didn't feel right. It started to matt up and feel dry.  I started alternating cowashing and clay washes in between my shampooing/clarifying sessions and my hair got back feeling good. My stylist noticed my scalp didn't flake anymore and asked what was I doing. She told me to keep doing what I was doing. Maybe doing that could help give you a moisture boost.


----------



## frizzy

@faithVA and @bubbles12345
Do you incorporate protein DCs and heat in your routines?  I've learned that protein helps the hair retain moisture.

I didn't experience truly moisturized hair until I DCed 2x per week,  years ago when I was relaxed.


----------



## faithVA

frizzy said:


> @faithVA and @bubbles12345
> Do you incorporate protein DCs and heat in your routines?  I've learned that protein helps the hair retain moisture.


I'm low porosity and it really makes my hair drier. And heat makes my hair soft but it does not help it retain moisture.

I've been on the board for years and @GettingKinky knows I have tried a boat load of things and more with no success. I can list the stuff which I think would be super amusing  Only following the A's process has given me any hope. And I found that I didn't need to do any of that as they said. I did the detox and I rehydrated and I do CCS and that is all I do and my hair is hydrated. I followed the A's guidance on anything extra.


----------



## frizzy

@faithVA 

I'm low porosity too.  I did moisture DCs at first then began to add protein to those DCs to fortify the strand structure.   I've never had mushy hair. 

I'm glad you've made progress in your journey.


----------



## faithVA

frizzy said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm low porosity too.  I did moisture DCs at first then began to add protein to those DCs to fortify the strand structure.   I've never had mushy hair.
> 
> I'm glad you've made progress in your journey.


Thank you. Me too. This is the first time since joining in 2009 that I've actually been able to say I'm in a good place with my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> I don't have hard water according to the hard water map.
> 
> Here is what I use for my wash and gos:
> 1. Clarifyer - kinky curly come clean (last used like Jan 3 2021)
> 
> 2. All purpose shampoo - innersence pure harmony hair bath (use once every 7-10 days.)
> 
> 3. Moisturizing shampoo - innersence hydrating cream hair bath (alternate with above and use once every 3-7 days it depends.)
> 
> 4. Conditioner - innersence hydrating cream conditioner (use each session)
> 
> 5. Gel - UFD curly magic (use each session)


It sounds like you are on the right track. I’m hoping time, and maybe wetting more often as @faithVA described will get you there.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> The funny thing about this is before when people used to complain that the products they recommend are so expensive,  they would come back with “_these products are high quality so you don’t need to use a lot_”. But now they are telling people they need to use more conditioner and more gel.
> 
> For awhile when I started following them had bad results because I was trying to just use a little of these high end quality products. Now I use just as much as I used to use when I used cheap products.


Same here. It really depends on your hair. I remember them saying that also about using high quality products. When I was using ICH in the beginning I was using too little for my hair. I would apply a smaller amount for a bigger section.  I remember Aeliese saying her hair didn't need much hold and Aeishia said she needs a lot more hold. I need more ICH in my sections also. I can see that Aeliese's hair is silkier and smoother than mine, that's why she doesn't need much ICH. Now I use as much as I need and then sometimes smooth the Trepadora on top of it, I go lighter on the Trepadora and let the ICH be the workhorse. My first few days my wash n go is flat and very defined. It's fine b/c I like to leave room for it to expand as the days go on.  I use enough conditioner as well.


----------



## toaster

@Britt I totally agree with you. Wash and go’s are very similar to roller setting. You have to make sure your sections fit your products and tools (fingers, in this case, rollers if you’re doing a roller set.)

I was struck by the two times I went to the salon and they styled my hair in no less than 30 sections. I know the A’s suggest saturation of the hair as a whole and then going back in sections to style, but I prefer to section and apply product as I go.

I style my hair in 18 sections and I really feel like I’m getting the product on the root, which helps elongate my curls and also helps them last for 4/5 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been resisting using UFD because I don’t like the smell, but the more I use it, the more  I can tell that it’s really good.
So now my current plan is to use up the stuff in my stash (Briogeo coil custard and KCKT) and then go back to using UFD solo and with a topper.

The only other gels I will try are jello shot, which I already ordered and Earthtones. I’m going to try them solo and as toppers for UFD. I want to find a black owned replacement for ICH.

And maaaaybe orange marmalade to see if it can replace UFD. But I really don’t want to turn into a PJ.


----------



## Britt

Here is my day 3 hair. This is when it starts to expand a little.


----------



## bubbles12345

frizzy said:


> @faithVA and @bubbles12345
> Do you incorporate protein DCs and heat in your routines?  I've learned that protein helps the hair retain moisture.
> 
> I didn't experience truly moisturized hair until I DCed 2x per week,  years ago when I was relaxed.



The last time I used protein was in December (the mielle mint protein one the As suggested.) I'll probably wait awhile before I use it again.

I haven't moisture DCed since December as well since the As are so against it but I wonder if I do need to deep conditioner. Which one do y'all recommend? Any moisturizing DCs that aren't too oily or buttery?

I'll probably wait until after my appointment to DC because a lot of DCs have heavy oils/butters in them and I need to still continue my detox before my wash and go appointment.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

it's inching its way to my goal....

here it is 10/31




and here it is today 2/2


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

bubbles12345 said:


> The last time I used protein was in December (the mielle mint protein one the As suggested.) I'll probably wait awhile before I use it again.
> 
> I haven't moisture DCed since December as well since the As are so against it but I wonder if I do need to deep conditioner. Which one do y'all recommend? Any moisturizing DCs that aren't too oily or buttery?
> 
> I'll probably wait until after my appointment to DC because a lot of DCs have heavy oils/butters in them and I need to still continue my detox before my wash and go appointment.


i've been loving honeys handmade honey and hibiscus conditioning mask.... Its not oily at all. Its just nourishing and moisturizes my hair from the inside out. It reminds me alot of my old tried and true dc myhoneychild honey hair mask.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair ladies @Britt @VictoriousBrownFlower !!


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Here is my day 3 hair. This is when it starts to expand a little.
> View attachment 468757


Very pretty curls. It looks great.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love seeing all these beautiful wash n gos. @Britt @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> it's inching its way to my goal....
> 
> here it is 10/31
> View attachment 468765
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is today 2/2
> View attachment 468763


Wonderful. It is so nice to be able to see your progress.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Wonderful. It is so nice to be able to see your progress.


thanks @faithVA its been a while coming but this last yr has been very successful in the hair growth dept for me.... it has to be the viviscal!!!!


----------



## Britt

Thank you ladies! I didn't realize the pic was so big. I did it from my phone. Next time I'll upload using the small option.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> Thank you ladies! I didn't realize the pic was so big. I did it from my phone. Next time I'll upload using the small option.



I also come back and resize mine bc my pictures upload large from my phone too lol.


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> I also come back and resize mine bc my pictures upload large from my phone too lol.


I gotta do that lol. How do I resize after I upload?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> I gotta do that lol. How do I resize after I upload?


When you edit your post, click on the image and dotted lines should show up allowing you to drag the corners of the picture to resize.


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> When you edit your post, click on the image and dotted lines should show up allowing you to drag the corners of the picture to resize.


Thank you


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt I totally agree with you. Wash and go’s are very similar to roller setting. You have to make sure your sections fit your products and tools (fingers, in this case, rollers if you’re doing a roller set.)
> 
> I was struck by the two times I went to the salon and they styled my hair in no less than 30 sections. I know the A’s suggest saturation of the hair as a whole and then going back in sections to style, but I prefer to section and apply product as I go.
> 
> I style my hair in 18 sections and I really feel like I’m getting the product on the root, which helps elongate my curls and also helps them last for 4/5 days.


Yes yes yes. I also noticed lately that I have take my time to smooth more and break down my sections into smaller sections. It takes much longer but gives a better result. I realize this is not a quick process as much  I’d like it to be. It takes some time to section and smooth to ‘set’ the hair.


----------



## Britt

I know one thing, ain’t no way I could be doing this multiple times a week. It takes time and my products too costly  . Before I used to be under the impression that wash n go was this quick hairstyle that could be done quite often. It’s not. Only if I had a really short hair cut.


----------



## frizzy

@bubbles12345

I don't know from personal experience much about products for sale anymore.  I'm a reformed product junkie and a huge DIYer.  

My favorite concoction that I  can feel the difference on my hair afterwards is banana, avocado and honey.   I use this on it's own or mix into a non silicone conditioner.  Best with heat.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

oneastrocurlie said:


> When you edit your post, click on the image and dotted lines should show up allowing you to drag the corners of the picture to resize.


thanks for this... i usually try to resize them before uploading but they always come out super big when posting.... now i know....


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> I know one thing, ain’t no way I could be doing this multiple times a week. It takes time and my products too costly  . Before I used to be under the impression that wash n go was this quick hairstyle that could be done quite often. It’s not. Only if I had a really short hair cut.



I wish I could get results I like that last a week. But by day 4/5 I have more frizz than I like. Washing 2x a week is part of my motivation to find a 1 product wash n go. It will be quicker to do and cheaper.

I could wear a puff for the second half of the week, but I like wearing my curls out.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I wish I could get results I like that last a week. But by day 4/5 I have more frizz than I like. Washing 2x a week is part of my motivation to find a 1 product wash n go. It will be quicker to do and cheaper.
> 
> I could wear a puff for the second half of the week, but I like wearing my curls out.


I agree with all of this. That’s why I was on a quest to find a cheaper gel. I was washing say every 3-5 days. If I did a wash n go I didn’t like I’d redo it lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Britt said:


> I know one thing, ain’t no way I could be doing this multiple times a week. It takes time and my products too costly  . Before I used to be under the impression that wash n go was this quick hairstyle that could be done quite often. It’s not. Only if I had a really short hair cut.


See, for me the best results are washing every three days. 

I can get a wash and go to last up to 7 days.  However it sucks for detangling.  Every three days my hair gets that reset. I use two stylers every wash.  But imma PJ lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I will say I liked Curlsmiths newest product,  The Bond Curl Rehab. I tried Olaplex once and didnt see a difference so I never used it again.

Ive been henna'ng and coloring my hair for the past 7 years.  My curls arent as tight as they used to be.  Instead of a tight slinky, they are now a loose S until my hair dries.  The very front has always been loose due to me manipulating it the most.  I used the Bond Curl Rehab and my curls tightened up immediately. Its been almost a month since the first try. I'll try it again next weekend and see how it goes.

 I am low porosity even with the colored hair which still loves oils/butters but only on dried hair and in deep conditioners.  Not leave ins or very low in the ingredients list.


----------



## faithVA

Finally did my hair this morning. I'm not sure how I did this last year  Right now I'm air drying but I want to go for a walk later so I will dry my hair during my lunch break. Since I had used the Aunt Jackie's on my hair directly last time and used the foam a couple of times, I did the whole CCS this morning.

I cleansed with Jessicurl Gentle Lather Shampoo and then again with Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo. Then I used the Kirkland conditioner and let it sit while I showered. Applied my UFD. I'm still playing around with the gel water ratio. Hopefully in the spring I figure it out so I can just repeat it. I let that sit on my hair while I dressed. Then I added the Aunt Jackie's as a topper. I don't think it is the best topper but it works for now. No use wasting my ICH to sit in the house. 

I don't see it but my hair must be growing. When I went downstairs my SO said, "Hey long hair, curly hair.". So, if he notices, it must be a thing. It looks like the same old head to me. I've decided in order to keep disappointment at bay, I'm going to wait until March to take my update pictures. I should be able to see the difference by then. It will be 4 months. I will also color it too because my gray is showing out.

I think I should change my user name to FlipFlop  Now, I'm thinking I should do my hair twice a week and just keep the mid-week reset very short with a rinse and gel application.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA a midweek short reset sounds nice! That’s basically what I do on Wednesdays (about to do it now!) a quick moisture shampoo, rinse out conditioner, and apply my gel.

On Sundays I do a deeper cleansing shampoo, rinse out conditioner and apply a DC while I’m in the shower, and then apply my gel.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA a midweek short reset sounds nice! That’s basically what I do on Wednesdays (about to do it now!) a quick moisture shampoo, rinse out conditioner, and apply my gel.
> 
> On Sundays I do a deeper cleansing shampoo, rinse out conditioner and apply a DC while I’m in the shower, and then apply my gel.


I did that last year. But since September I haven't been getting up early enough to squeeze it in. I don't dry my hair so I have to do it early morning. Just soooo lazy.    My midweek is just a rinse and gel so I really need to force myself to get up and do it. 

I think it is just that the seasons changed that got me off my game. I stopped going out so much so I had no real reason to make an effort on my hair. But hopefully spring changes all of that.


----------



## faithVA

Of course since I did my hair this morning, my first meeting this morning they wanted video camera's on. What? Fortunately, it was all women and I just explained the situation and they understood. I need to be more prepared


----------



## HappyAtLast

Joining for 2021. 

_Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)._ *Past collarbone in the back (about 1.5" from APL.) Curly, kinky, frizzy, s-shaped curls and spirals.*

_What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) _*Shampoo, deep condition, detangle with conditioner before shampooing. No set frequency. I'm working on it.*

_What are your length goals from joining this challenge?_ *BSL*

_What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?_ *Trying to find the right combo of products to give a nice 5-day wash and go set and the right product combos for hold, shine, movement, and no flaking.*

_Any current struggles or concerns?_
*Trying to keep ssk at bay.*

The entire hairline to about 2 inches back is my frizziest and dryest hair, so I use this section to do tests on because I know if products work there, they'll work on my whole head.

This first trial is 50/50 combo of Long Aid Curl Activator Gel mixed with Wetline Xtreme. I smooth on soaking wet hair and shake to separate the curls. I found this technique works best for me to separate my curls than using a comb or denman.  It's been 2 days and my hair is still defined and has hold, but not very moisturized.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Of course since I did my hair this morning, my first meeting this morning they wanted video camera's on. What? Fortunately, it was all women and I just explained the situation and they understood. I need to be more prepared


Noooo. I tell everyone if I don’t have 24 hours notice, you cannot see my face.

I stay in my pajamas during work from home. Pajamas and my buff.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I can't post pics again! How are y'all posting them?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Noooo. I tell everyone if I don’t have 24 hours notice, you cannot see my face.
> 
> I stay in my pajamas during work from home. Pajamas and my buff.


I know I was shocked. I thought it was just a one on one and then found it was a group  I'm always dressed but I don't always do something to my head. And when I know I'm going to be on camera I put on a locsoc or slap cap. I just was not ready. But they all got a good laugh out of it and understood.


----------



## faithVA

I think I figured out how to track my hair growth through pictures temporarily. My camera sucks and I'm being too cheap to buy a new phone  

Today I realized I just need to take pics from the side until my hair grows out. You can see the growth from the side but not from the front.

So here is my side pic from November 14 to today. That is almost 3 months.

November 14th '20                 February 3rd '21


----------



## faithVA

HappyAtLast said:


> I can't post pics again! How are y'all posting them?


I post from my PC so it is easier. If I take pics on my phone I send them to my PC.


----------



## toaster

@HappyAtLast if you’re on your phone you can click “attach files” and click “photo library” and select your photos. The key is to click “show selected” at the bottom once you’ve selected your photo and change it from “actual size” to “medium or small.”


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair has grown so much!! I know you didn’t like your cut in November but your hair has really filled in. Wow.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair has grown so much!! I know you didn’t like your cut in November but your hair has really filled in. Wow.



It really has grown a lot!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I didn’t have time to do my midweek wash this morning so I’m wearing day 5 hair. It’s actually not as frizzy as it usually is by this point. I’m not sure if that’s the UFD or the extra raking. 
I really don’t want it to be the UFD.

Now that I missed wash day I’ll probably just wait until Saturday and only wash once this week.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair has grown so much!! I know you didn’t like your cut in November but your hair has really filled in. Wow.


Thank You! Who knew  I now know I have to see it from the side. I still don't like the cut because I find it very hard to style. But that is just part of the learning process.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It really has grown a lot!!!


Thank You!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t have time to do my midweek wash this morning so I’m wearing day 5 hair. It’s actually not as frizzy as it usually is by this point. I’m not sure if that’s the UFD or the extra raking.
> I really don’t want it to be the UFD.
> 
> Now that I missed wash day I’ll probably just wait until Saturday and only wash once this week.


You and UFD need to go ahead and make up. I'm not sure why you are always hating on it


----------



## HappyAtLast

faithVA said:


> I post from my PC so it is easier. If I take pics on my phone I send them to my PC.





toaster said:


> @HappyAtLast if you’re on your phone you can click “attach files” and click “photo library” and select your photos. The key is to click “show selected” at the bottom once you’ve selected your photo and change it from “actual size” to “medium or small.”


Thanks, Ladies.  I still couldn't get them to upload from my phone, but it did work on my PC.  Thanks!


----------



## toaster

@HappyAtLast your curls are so cute and plump! Can’t wait to see a wash and go on your whole head!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @faithVA a midweek short reset sounds nice! That’s basically what I do on Wednesdays (about to do it now!) a quick moisture shampoo, rinse out conditioner, and apply my gel.
> 
> On Sundays I do a deeper cleansing shampoo, rinse out conditioner and apply a DC while I’m in the shower, and then apply my gel.


Your schedule sounds just like mine except I do my deeper cleanse on Saturday. And I don’t DC.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You and UFD need to go ahead and make up. I'm not sure why you are always hating on it


 
It’s mostly the smell. And the fact that I always lose some when I emulsify (but I’m getting better at that) 

But I can’t deny that it does a good job. 

I wonder if I could add a few drops of essential oil to make it smell better.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your hair has grown a lot. I’m glad you found a good way to capture it with pictures.


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> I think I figured out how to track my hair growth through pictures temporarily. My camera sucks and I'm being too cheap to buy a new phone
> 
> Today I realized I just need to take pics from the side until my hair grows out. You can see the growth from the side but not from the front.
> 
> So here is my side pic from November 14 to today. That is almost 3 months.
> 
> November 14th '20                 February 3rd '21
> 
> View attachment 468805 View attachment 468811
> 
> View attachment 468807 View attachment 468809




Get it girl!! Great progress!!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It’s mostly the smell. And the fact that I always lose some when I emulsify (but I’m getting better at that)
> 
> But I can’t deny that it does a good job.
> 
> I wonder if I could add a few drops of essential oil to make it smell better.


It is worth a try. Maybe take a small amount and put it in a jar or another bottle and try it with different oils. Maybe see what they scent it with first to see if you can find something that is compatible or even stronger.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your hair has grown a lot. I’m glad you found a good way to capture it with pictures.


Thank You. Yeah, you would have thought I would have figured that out before now.  But I'm glad I figured it out. I will feel more encouraged.


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> Get it girl!! Great progress!!


Thank You


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It is worth a try. Maybe take a small amount and put it in a jar or another bottle and try it with different oils. Maybe see what they scent it with first to see if you can find something that is compatible or even stronger.



It just says natural fragrance. I’m thinking either vanilla or some type of citrus might work.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I just did Wash #4 (I think?) since adopting a WNG, no oils/no butters regimen to up hair hydration. Prior to this wash, there were swatches of my hair - right above both ears - that refused to curl up. It would just frizz up lol, never define, unlike the rest of my hair. Well, guess what? Both swatches of hair curled up today with very minimal frizz. So exciting to see change/progress.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just did Wash #4 (I think?) since adopting a WNG, no oils/no butters regimen to up hair hydration. Prior to this wash, there were swatches of my hair - right above both ears - that refused to curl up. It would just frizz up lol, never define, unlike the rest of my hair. Well, guess what? Both swatches of hair curled up today with very minimal frizz. So exciting to see change/progress.


 You are on your way. It won't take too much longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

My ecoslay jello shot arrived today!!  I’m going to try it on Saturday. I think I’m going to try it solo. I’m so excited to see how it turns out. Everyone says it’s has incredibly strong hold.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> My ecoslay jello shot arrived today!!  I’m going to try it on Saturday. I think I’m going to try it solo. I’m so excited to see how it turns out. Everyone says it’s has incredibly strong hold.


I can’t wait for your results!!! Use it alone with small sections so we can see how long it lasts.

This weekend I might treat myself to the earthtones gel and we can compare!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cant wait to my ecoslay jello shot arrives. Please post pictures @GettingKinky


----------



## toaster

My shipping label for the earthtones max gel was created! I also ordered the hair butter. I have no idea why. It IS detox compliant as there are no oils and butters in the first 5 ingredients.

Maybe I can use it in a similar manner to inner peace?

I was also thinking about how sometimes the A’s recommend the curl mix wash and go system, but those products have oil in the first 5 ingredients.

It’s all confusing.

My entwine butter is arriving today, but I already know I’m not going to use it. I’ll probably give it away.


----------



## GettingKinky

My jello shot is in the fridge. I can tell it’s going to be inconvenient. I’m going to have to LOVE it in order to make it a regular.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> My jello shot is in the fridge. I can tell it’s going to be inconvenient. I’m going to have to LOVE it in order to make it a regular.


I remember when you posted about it and I eagerly went to the website... only to see it has to be refrigerated and has a 6 month shelf life  . I was like damn lol.
@toaster I look forward to seeing your review on the Earthtones gel. I watched Embrace Natural's video ya'll posted and was ready to pull the trigger, but then I stopped for a moment. I think she has unicorn hair and everything she uses seems to work for her. Her hair seems pretty uniform and a smoother silkier surface texture. When I was on their digital salon someone posted a video of her using Curl Mix cream and Aeshia said... nahhh, idk if I'd try that b/c Abena truly has unicorn hair.


----------



## toaster

@Britt she definitely has unicorn hair!! I just rewatched her video on the gel to try and pick up tips. 

I’m going to try the max gel alone first. Then maybe I’ll try it under their butter? And then maybe I’ll try it over their butter?

That way I’ll have 3 examples of using the product.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt she definitely has unicorn hair!! I just rewatched her video on the gel to try and pick up tips.
> 
> I’m going to try the max gel alone first. Then maybe I’ll try it under their butter? And then maybe I’ll try it over their butter?
> 
> That way I’ll have 3 examples of using the product.


I have the hair butter, I use it as a moisturizer for my daughter. It's not your typical oily butter. product I wouldn't use it for a wash n go though. But maybe it will go well with their gel. I really liked how Embrace Natural used the Earthtones gel. I was blown away when she showed a video of her hair on day 14 of a wash n go. I think between her texture and her length, she's able to have such lasting wash n go's.


----------



## toaster

I’m not sure if this is how you link a YouTube video, but this girl got a nice wash and go from the earthtones max gel. Video is too long, but at the end she shows her day 3/4 hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

toaster said:


> My shipping label for the earthtones max gel was created! I also ordered the hair butter. I have no idea why. It IS detox compliant as there are no oils and butters in the first 5 ingredients.
> 
> Maybe I can use it in a similar manner to inner peace?
> 
> *I was also thinking about how sometimes the A’s recommend the curl mix wash and go system, but those products have oil in the first 5 ingredients.
> 
> It’s all confusing.*
> 
> My entwine butter is arriving today, but I already know I’m not going to use it. I’ll probably give it away.



I notice this to, I think the method of avoiding products with oil in the first five ingredients was to keep ppl from overusing products at every step (Shampooing to styling) that has heavy butters or oils. So ppl can see how harmful it can be and see how their hair can respond favorably without these ingredients. Basically deprograming ppl from thinking moisture or retaining moisture =oils & butters. Just my take and from listening to their podcast and reading blogs/articles from them.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m on day 7 of this wng. A bit of frizz is evident but I think I know why so I’m not overly bothered My last set, I used the method spoken about here that Abena Palmore uses of base gel, big twists, wait a few hours, topper gel. It made a big difference in definition and works very well with the amount of time I usually have between when I get off work and when my son comes home. Actually, I’m not sure if it was just that my hair had time to suck up the moisture from the UFD (high po woes) but it was so much easier to apply my topper gel (Alikay Lemongrass even though it has to be emulsified with a LOT of water).

 
(no idea why they come in sideways, sorry)


I made Some Decisions 
-I’m going to give the Curlsmith colored gels (Ruby, rose gold, copper or turquoise) a try. But I’m going to use it either at the very top of my head or on my back quarter for a peekaboo of color. I assume if I use it as a topper gel for those areas, hold should be less of an issue

-a standing dryer is becoming a necessity. The folding one I have is a giant pain- and giant too- and never folds or unfolds completely. I think I’ll get more use out of a standing dryer than the Dyson right now.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> My jello shot is in the fridge. I can tell it’s going to be inconvenient. I’m going to have to LOVE it in order to make it a regular.


Honestly, I would probably forget I have it in there. It happened when I had a vitamin c serum that needed to be refrigerated lol I wonder if it would fit in a skincare fridge...?


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint 
Your day 7 looks great. I think I would like Abena’s method but I don’t want to wait around a few hours for my hair to partially dry in twists.

You have a skin care fridge? Where do you keep it? DH would think I was crazy for getting one even though he had a beverage fridge for his beer.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint your hair looks great!!!

I *think* maybe over the summer or in the fall I’ll just go to Abena’s salon and get a wash and go. Maybe a trim, but DEFINITELY not a shaping cut. 

I mostly just want to pepper her with questions and see how she styles in the salon.

Maybe when my hair is longer I’ll try her twist method.


----------



## GettingKinky

I ordered another slap cap.  I like these more than the buff. Now I use my buff to keep my hair out of the way when I wash my face and my slap for sleeping.


----------



## naturalagain2

LavenderMint said:


> I’m on day 7 of this wng. A bit of frizz is evident but I think I know why so I’m not overly bothered My last set, I used the method spoken about here that Abena Palmore uses of base gel, big twists, wait a few hours, topper gel. It made a big difference in definition and works very well with the amount of time I usually have between when I get off work and when my son comes home. Actually, I’m not sure if it was just that my hair had time to suck up the moisture from the UFD (high po woes) but it was so much easier to apply my topper gel (Alikay Lemongrass even though it has to be emulsified with a LOT of water).
> 
> View attachment 468927 View attachment 468929
> (no idea why they come in sideways, sorry)
> 
> 
> I made Some Decisions
> -I’m going to give the Curlsmith colored gels (Ruby, rose gold, copper or turquoise) a try. But I’m going to use it either at the very top of my head or on my back quarter for a peekaboo of color. I assume if I use it as a topper gel for those areas, hold should be less of an issue
> 
> -a standing dryer is becoming a necessity. The folding one I have is a giant pain- and giant too- and never folds or unfolds completely. I think I’ll get more use out of a standing dryer than the Dyson right now.



Girl this method works for you!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> I’m on day 7 of this wng. A bit of frizz is evident but I think I know why so I’m not overly bothered My last set, I used the method spoken about here that Abena Palmore uses of base gel, big twists, wait a few hours, topper gel. It made a big difference in definition and works very well with the amount of time I usually have between when I get off work and when my son comes home. Actually, I’m not sure if it was just that my hair had time to suck up the moisture from the UFD (high po woes) but it was so much easier to apply my topper gel (Alikay Lemongrass even though it has to be emulsified with a LOT of water).
> 
> View attachment 468927 View attachment 468929
> (no idea why they come in sideways, sorry)
> 
> 
> I made Some Decisions
> -I’m going to give the Curlsmith colored gels (Ruby, rose gold, copper or turquoise) a try. But I’m going to use it either at the very top of my head or on my back quarter for a peekaboo of color. I assume if I use it as a topper gel for those areas, hold should be less of an issue
> 
> -a standing dryer is becoming a necessity. The folding one I have is a giant pain- and giant too- and never folds or unfolds completely. I think I’ll get more use out of a standing dryer than the Dyson right now.



Your hair looks great! I love my standing dryer. Best hair purchases I've made recently.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint
> Your day 7 looks great. I think I would like Abena’s method but I don’t want to wait around a few hours for my hair to partially dry in twists.
> 
> You have a skin care fridge? Where do you keep it? DH would think I was crazy for getting one even though he had a beverage fridge for his beer.


I’ve considered it (for next to my bed) but haven’t made the plunge for that yet. Mainly because I’d probably end up with cans of sparkling water in it instead of sheet masks & serums. Some of the ones I’ve seen on Ama.zon are big enough to hold six cans.


----------



## Britt

And this why I will continue to spend a few dollars on products that work. Attached is day 6 wash n go. I used UFD, ICH, and Trepadora. I could’ve gotten another two more days out of it.
I went to my stylist earlier for a cut and color. She told me how much she loved my wash n go and asked what do I use. From the moment she took out her styling product and I saw the consistency I knew it would be a trash wash n go. I have to redo it tomorrow morning.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt Your hair looks amazing! I’m glad you are completely satisfied with your hair and products.
What products did your stylist have?


----------



## EmmJaii

Just did a wash n go following Aishia’s (sp?) method from See Some Curls (joined since I was never part of the digital salon). I used UFD, ICH, and Trepadora. I’m still drying but this is looking promising! Good definition, no frizz (yet), and I’ve got more hang time than usual. Excited to see the final results tomorrow.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Ladies i dont know if this has been answered in this thread but what is the full name of ICH. And which gel are u using from Trepadora ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That cocoblack natural gel has did J well.  I did his hair January 18th. Why is it still holding on?  Im working this weekend but I plan to try and get to his hair sunday.  The back is alway mushed because thats how he sleeps, but I just pull it out and fluff.


I ordered two more jars from the vendor.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Ladies i dont know if this has been answered in this thread but what is the full name of ICH. And which gel are u using from Trepadora ?


 I create hold if im not mistaken @VictoriousBrownFlower


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I create hold if im not mistaken @VictoriousBrownFlower


ahhh okay thanks


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt Your hair looks amazing! I’m glad you are completely satisfied with your hair and products.
> What products did your stylist have?


Thank you sis.
I hated the way my stylist did my wash n go. She tried a new product she’s making herself. The pics above were day 6 of me doing my own wash n go. Here is my wash n go this morning from my stylist visit yesterday.

i knew I wouldn’t like the wash n go the moment I saw the consistency of the profit and how it applied.


----------



## toaster

@Britt Nooooo. Do you like the way she cuts and colors?

Can’t wait to see your cut when you style it yourself!


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt Nooooo. Do you like the way she cuts and colors?
> 
> Can’t wait to see your cut when you style it yourself!


I like the color.  The cut seems ok so far. I’ll know when it dries. But even she was cutting it looked fine, she’s cut my hair before and I liked it. When I walked in she kept complimenting my hair and asked me what did I use and how I use it. Next time I’ll just get cut, color, blow dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt your stylist definitely needs better products and/or technique. Good thing you are an expert at styling your hair.


----------



## EmmJaii

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Ladies i dont know if this has been answered in this thread but what is the full name of ICH. And which gel are u using from Trepadora ?


Yep it’s Innersense I Create Hold and I’m using the Trepadora Papaya Slip


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt your stylist definitely needs better products and/or technique. Good thing you are an expert at styling your hair.


Thank you !!! I thought the same. Good thing I can do it myself. It really drives home how *niche* these curly stylists are. It’s a specialty. You have to understand the right products to use, buildup, curl type/texture, which products to use. This morning my hair was a bushy, greasy fro. It literally just shrunk up into a matted mess  . It wasn’t like a worn old wash n go either it was just a mess.


----------



## LavenderMint

Britt said:


> Thank you !!! I thought the same. Good thing I can do it myself. It really drives home how *niche* these curly stylists are. It’s a specialty. You have to understand the right products to use, buildup, curl type/texture, which products to use. This morning my hair was a bushy, greasy fro. It literally just shrunk up into a matted mess  . It wasn’t like a worn old wash n go either it was just a mess.


You mentioned that this is a product she made herself. I wonder if she’s going to reach out for feedback because it sounds like that particular concoction isn’t suited for a wng.

speaking of products: it occurred to me that my hair flops forward & lays on my forehead 98% of the time, no matter wet or dry, unless I pin it back. HOWEVER, I have not had a single breakout on my forehead in forever. Maybe my skin has calmed down because I have *not* been the most consistent with my skincare routine; either way, these hair products are NOT causing my skin to go into a rebellion. That’s definitely note worthy to me because there have been times in the past where I have had multiple adverse reactions to products.


----------



## Britt

@LavenderMint yes, she said it’s a product she’s trying to make. But she knew I didn’t like it. She said I’d redo it again lol. She asked me what’s the consistency of UFD and said maybe the gel she made is better for a different texture. I was explaining to her my hair needs a heavy gel that’s almost gonna spackle to smooth and weigh the hair down some. I feel that’s what ICH does, it’s that extra weight that smoothes the hair after the UFD is applied.


----------



## bubbles12345

Have y'all see myhaircandothat on YouTube? She's more of a student of LouLou. She does more daily water refreshing and air drying for her wash and gos. I will probably try this method for awhile as Faith suggested. Her hair is tightly coiled like mine so she gives me hope. I think my hair is too dehydrated for the A's method of heat drying and water only 1x-2x week and they won't address dry type 4 hair. @faithVA, is her method similar to do you did for the first 6 months?

Her 6 month of wash and go review: 
Her results seem great to me despite going against the A's rules of diffuser/hood dryer heat only and not refreshing daily.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> Have y'all see myhaircandothat on YouTube? She's more of a student of LouLou. She does more daily water refreshing and air drying for her wash and gos. I will probably try this method for awhile as Faith suggested. Her hair is tightly coiled like mine so she gives me hope. I think my hair is too dehydrated for the A's method of heat drying and water only 1x-2x week and they won't address dry type 4 hair. @faithVA, is her method similar to do you did for the first 6 months?
> 
> Her 6 month of wash and go review:
> Her results seem great to me despite going against the A's rules of diffuser/hood dryer heat only and not refreshing daily.



OK. I watched the first 4 minutes. I'm way too impatient for all of that repeating. I love and hate yt at the same time.

There are some similarities but I say keep it simple. To me she did too much too long. 

I agree with the every other day and see how that works for you. If that works good. If not you may have to do every day, but try every other day first. You will know based on how your hair is in the morning.

If you do every other day keep it simple. Either just rinse and gel or apply conditioner and gel. Do complete CCS once a week. 

Since you are doing it every other day, the focus is getting the hair hydrated and not trying to get it to last for 3+ days.

As far as drying, I say let it air dry if you can for several hours. And then if you diffuse or use the dryer try drying it as much as possible on cool. And then dry it for a short time on low-heat if needed.

Keep it simple. If you keep it simple, you can do this every other day for 5 to 10 minutes and not take a lot of time. And you should start to see the difference in the first month and maybe be finished with hydrating in 6 weeks. 

What the A's do recommend is learning to listen to your hair. You have to listen to your hair and do what is necessary even if other's have had great results doing something else.


----------



## GettingKinky

Ok. I tried the ecoslay jello shot today. This gel is extremely thick.

I applied to my soaking wet hair in four sections (ends, then mid shaft, then roots) Then I divided each section into 3-4 sections to make sure I got the interior well.  I smoothed and raked thoroughly. 

y hair has a strong cast, but I feel like my hair isn’t holding enough water.

Either I didn’t use enough gel or maybe I needed to clarify (it’s been about a month), or maybe it needs UFD underneath. It’s not love at first attempt, but I will try again next week.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I tried the ecoslay jello shot today. This gel is extremely thick.
> 
> I applied to my soaking wet hair in four sections (ends, then mid shaft, then roots) Then I divided each section into 3-4 sections to make sure I got the interior well.  I smoothed and raked thoroughly.
> 
> y hair has a strong cast, but I feel like my hair isn’t holding enough water.
> 
> Either I didn’t use enough gel or maybe I needed to clarify (it’s been about a month), or maybe it needs UFD underneath. It’s not love at first attempt, but I will try again next week.
> 
> View attachment 468965


Maybe it needed more water after the gel.


----------



## faithVA

Of course I waited until late afternoon to start my hair. Why do I torture myself 

I kept it simple today. I rinsed, conditioned and applied UFD. I think I applied less than usual, added a round of water and then 2 to 3  more pumps. I used less Aunt Jackie's as well. I blow dried on high cool to knock off some of the water so it can start to air dry for bed.

With less gel I have more movement but I can tell it won't last as long. When I use less gel, I can tell my hair dries out at the ends because it turns red versus a darker brown when it holds water.   When I use more gel, it last longer but has less movement and elongation.

It's cold here and I will be wearing a slap cap so it doesn't really matter. She got some water and that is good for today.


----------



## toaster

Looks great @GettingKinky ! You’ll figure it out. It might need more water like Faith said.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Of course I waited until late afternoon to start my hair. Why do I torture myself
> 
> I kept it simple today. I rinsed, conditioned and applied UFD. I think I applied less than usual, added a round of water and then 2 to 3  more pumps. I used less Aunt Jackie's as well. I blow dried on high cool to knock off some of the water so it can start to air dry for bed.
> 
> With less gel I have more movement but I can tell it won't last as long. When I use less gel, I can tell my hair dries out at the ends because it turns red versus a darker brown when it holds water.   When I use more gel, it last longer but has less movement and elongation.
> 
> It's cold here and I will be wearing a slap cap so it doesn't really matter. She got some water and that is good for today.


Wash n gos are all about trade offs. I think I would be better off if I accepted that I can’t have everything I want and just be happy with what I’ve achieved.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Wash n gos are all about trade offs. I think I would be better off if I accepted that I can’t have everything I want and just be happy with what I’ve achieved.


Ok get that out of your system and try it again next week like you said.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> Wash n gos are all about trade offs. I think *I would be better off if I accepted that I can’t have everything I want and just be happy with what I’ve achieved.*


This. So so so much this. More so than finding a product combo or techniques that work, a change in my attitude towards my hair has been the most beneficial thing in my wng journey. Definitely the healthiest.

Sometimes being happy with what we’ve achieved _so far_ is good; we can still continue to strive further.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Ok get that out of your system and try it again next week like you said.



Im for sure trying again next week. I’m no quitter.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Im for sure trying again next week. I’m no quitter.



I knew you were just having a moment. Just wanted to know I see you and you can have that moment. Then it is time to move on


----------



## GettingKinky

I clearly didn’t use enough jello shot. It’s supposed to have amazing hold and now on day 2 I have almost zero hold.

It’s so thick so I thought I used a lot, but I guess I didn’t.


----------



## toaster

I’m pulling a @faithVA and waiting forever to wash my hair. Just now waking up. Need to have breakfast, ride my peloton and eat some lunch. Then I’ll wash my hair. 

Still using and loving the pop lock glaze. My earthtones gel should be here in time for my Wednesday wash.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m pulling a @faithVA and waiting forever to wash my hair. Just now waking up. Need to have breakfast, ride my peloton and eat some lunch. Then I’ll wash my hair.
> 
> Still using and loving the pop lock glaze. My earthtones gel should be here in time for my Wednesday wash.


It's still too early to say you are following in my shoes. But if it hits 4 pm and you haven't done your hair and then you let it air dry for a few hours and only dry it by the end of the day, then you can join my club


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> It's still too early to say you are following in my shoes. But if it hits 4 pm and you haven't done your hair and then you let it air dry for a few hours and only dry it by the end of the day, then you can join my club




You know I refuse to air dry! But it might be 4pm before I get in the shower. I have to make some queso for the super bowl first.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m pulling a @faithVA and waiting forever to wash my hair. Just now waking up. Need to have breakfast, ride my peloton and eat some lunch. Then I’ll wash my hair.
> 
> Still using and loving the pop lock glaze. My earthtones gel should be here in time for my Wednesday wash.



I think for now I’m putting pop lock on hold. I want to try and stick to botanical gels. And every new gel has its own learning curve. For now jello shot and Earthtones max are the only ones I want to try.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m supposed to be doing my hair but it’s not happening. Got off work at 3. Drove home in the wonderful new snow and now I’m catching up on LHCF.

I feel like mixing up some henna and steaming it in. Not sure if that is what is going to happen.  

I can’t wait until spring.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I might have found a winning combo.

I used Cantu Coconut Curling Cream first, then smoothed on Wetline Extreme.  I do the smooth and shake method.

Picture 1 - 2/5 around 7:30 am after applying both products and shaking.
Picture 2 - 4:30 pm same day after airdrying all day and working out at lunch time.  It felt moisturized with a moveable cast, and it has shine/sheen.
Picture 3 - Today, 2/7 This is where I'm really impressed.  My hair still feels moisturized and intact, and this is after working out twice 2/5 & 2/7.  This pic was taken about 1 hour after I took a shower without my shower cap (my ultimate humidity test).  My hair barely looks different than day 1 after all of that!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I think for now I’m putting pop lock on hold. I want to try and stick to botanical gels. And every new gel has its own learning curve. For now jello shot and Earthtones max are the only ones I want to try.


I think earthtones max will be the last styler I try for a while. I already hate stylers in jars because it’s difficult to apply in the shower and make sure you don’t get water in the jar and contaminate the product.

Kinky curly combo and pop lock on its own give me great wash and go’s for 4/5 days, which is really all I’m asking for.

I’m going to try earthtones and then sit down for a while on products.


----------



## toaster

Very pretty @HappyAtLast !


----------



## GettingKinky

Beautiful curls! @HappyAtLast


----------



## toaster

Two thoughts:

I got 7 uses out of the pop lock bottle. That’s not bad considering it’s fairly inexpensive.

My hair is starting to dry with my ends stick out because they are hitting my shoulders and aren’t long enough to dry downwards behind my shoulders. I’ll take looking like Lord Farquaad for a while if it means my hair is growing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> I got 7 uses out of the pop lock bottle. That’s not bad considering it’s fairly inexpensive.
> 
> My hair is starting to dry with my ends stick out because they are hitting my shoulders and aren’t long enough to dry downwards behind my shoulders. I’ll take looking like Lord Farquaad for a while if it means my hair is growing.



Not Lord Farquaad!


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Not Lord Farquaad!


He’s the perfect example you knew exactly what I meant!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My ecoslay jelloshot says out for delivery.  

that might change my whole washday today.

also. I have their  rice moisturizer in the fridge. Still haven’t gotten to it because it looks to be very light.


----------



## faithVA

HappyAtLast said:


> I might have found a winning combo.
> 
> I used Cantu Coconut Curling Cream first, then smoothed on Wetline Extreme.  I do the smooth and shake method.
> 
> Picture 1 - 2/5 around 7:30 am after applying both products and shaking.
> Picture 2 - 4:30 pm same day after airdrying all day and working out at lunch time.  It felt moisturized with a moveable cast, and it has shine/sheen.
> Picture 3 - Today, 2/7 This is where I'm really impressed.  My hair still feels moisturized and intact, and this is after working out twice 2/5 & 2/7.  This pic was taken about 1 hour after I took a shower without my shower cap (my ultimate humidity test).  My hair barely looks different than day 1 after all of that!
> 
> View attachment 469005


Really cute curls. Glad you found a winning combination.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> *Wash n gos are all about trade offs. *I think I would be better off if I accepted that I can’t have everything I want and just be happy with what I’ve achieved.


Yeppp! That's one thing I've realized about this wash n go life. I don't fluff my wash n go's b/c I want to minimize frizz and maximize longevity. So the first few days look a little stiff and flat like. Idc, I'm home. If I over stretch it, I won't be able to get 5-7 days out of it.


----------



## toaster

My earthtones max gel came today! It is THICK. 

I’ve never seen a gel so thick.

Wednesday I’ll try it alone. Sunday I’ll try it over the butter and see how I like it.


----------



## naturalagain2

bubbles12345 said:


> Have y'all see myhaircandothat on YouTube? She's more of a student of LouLou. She does more daily water refreshing and air drying for her wash and gos. I will probably try this method for awhile as Faith suggested. Her hair is tightly coiled like mine so she gives me hope. I think my hair is too dehydrated for the A's method of heat drying and water only 1x-2x week and they won't address dry type 4 hair. @faithVA, is her method similar to do you did for the first 6 months?
> 
> Her 6 month of wash and go review:
> Her results seem great to me despite going against the A's rules of diffuser/hood dryer heat only and not refreshing daily.


 Yes, I follow her on IG and Youtube. She was the first person I've seen that has hair exactly like mine. I've been tempted to try the daily water thing but I don't like airdrying my hair because it acts & looks better going under the dryer. I just lightly spritz with water to wake my hair up in the morning and put a tiny drop of light oil on my hands to wake up and shape my hair.
A lot of curly stylist are against airdrying, some of their reasons are: it results in dryer frizzy hair. Another curly stylist on IG stated that airdrying causes the cuticle of the hair to stay open which can compromise the hair over time.  I don't know which to believe because Loulou's clients hair seem to thrive under her method. I will say myhaircandothat hair only seems to look good though through daily watering. When she tried to use a dryer and followed 7 days of no watering her hair didn't move or look as good.


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> Yes, I follow her on IG and Youtube. She was the first person I've seen that has hair exactly like mine. I've been tempted to try the daily water thing but I don't like airdrying my hair because it acts & looks better going under the dryer. I just lightly spritz with water to wake my hair up in the morning and put a tiny drop of light oil on my hands to wake up and shape my hair.
> A lot of curly stylist are against airdrying, some of their reasons are: it results in dryer frizzy hair. Another curly stylist on IG stated that airdrying causes the cuticle of the hair to stay open which can compromise the hair over time.  I don't know which to believe because Loulou's clients hair seem to thrive under her method. I will say myhaircandothat hair only seems to look good though through daily watering. When she tried to use a dryer and followed 7 days of no watering her hair didn't move or look as good.


If you get good results with what you are doing I think you should definitely stick with that. Your hair seems to like what you are doing.

My stylists is against air drying as well. But when she dries it, I can guarantee 2 days later I will have to redo my hair. But if I let it air dry I can get at least 2 more days.  But I really think air drying is really only for a few. I'm low porosity and my hair does not absorb water easily so air drying gives it the time to absorb more water. But I don't see that working for a normal to high porosity person. I think listening to your own hair is so important. Doing more doesn't necessarily get you more.


----------



## faithVA

Redid my hair this morning. I conditioned and gelled. I need to make a bottle of diluted conditioner for these days.

Tried something slightly different this morning. After emulsifying the Aunt Jackie's I added water to it until it wasn't so heavy and then applied it to my hair. It went on much smoother and give me a bit more elongation. Not sure if or how it will work. Air drying now. Will do a short diffuse during my lunch break.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm pretty happy with my mousse only wng using the CR Spiked Honey. I used kcnt as my leave in. Think that helped with definition. I'm on day 3 and it's still defined.


----------



## EmmJaii

My UFD, ICH and Papaya Slip wash n go is still going strong. I used some satin scrunchies to band for some stretch on day 3 and I’m loving my hair. Defined, soft, bouncy, and volume is growing a little everyday. I think this is going to end up being my forever routine. Although, still waiting for my pop lock from the Doux...


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> If you get good results with what you are doing I think you should definitely stick with that. Your hair seems to like what you are doing.
> 
> My stylists is against air drying as well. But when she dries it, I can guarantee 2 days later I will have to redo my hair. But if I let it air dry I can get at least 2 more days.  But I really think air drying is really only for a few. I'm low porosity and my hair does not absorb water easily so air drying gives it the time to absorb more water. But I don't see that working for a normal to high porosity person. I think listening to your own hair is so important. Doing more doesn't necessarily get you more.



You are so right. I'm going to stick to my current regimen.


----------



## naturalagain2

My hair has been so soft, cooperative, & manageable. It's a joy to do my hair now. I hardly have to rake and smooth to get the curls I desire. It can only get better from here on out. 

So far I have two wng combos that work: 1. Soultanicals knot sauce leave in or Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter & Aunt Jackie's or UFD curly magic 2. Influence Leave in Spray (coconut milk or honey almond), UFD curly magic , and Influence Honey Almond Styling Foam on top. (My favorite combo so far). 

I tried UFD as a leave in and that does not work for my hair. I have to have a leave-in under it. I'm able to smooth my hair much better that way. I can barely rake through with using just UFD, but when using a leave-in first I don't have any snags.

I get my first curly cut this Friday. I'm nervous! I hope it gives me what I've been looking for. I may buy ICH at her shop to top my UFD since she sells innersense products.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My earthtones max gel came today! It is THICK.
> 
> I’ve never seen a gel so thick.
> 
> Wednesday I’ll try it alone. Sunday I’ll try it over the butter and see how I like it.



Sounds like the jello shot. I could hold the container upside down and it doesn’t move. I can’t wait to hear your review.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> My UFD, ICH and Papaya Slip wash n go is still going strong. I used some satin scrunchies to band for some stretch on day 3 and I’m loving my hair. Defined, soft, bouncy, and volume is growing a little everyday. I think this is going to end up being my forever routine. Although, still waiting for my pop lock from the Doux...



You sound just like me. I find a combo that gives me really good results and then I keep searching for something even better.  
UFD/ICH is awesome for me and KCKT/ICH is also awesome. I wish Innersense were black owned and then my search would be over.


----------



## GettingKinky

@naturalagain2 Good luck with your haircut. I can’t wait to see pictures.


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> My hair has been so soft, cooperative, & manageable. It's a joy to do my hair now. I hardly have to rake and smooth to get the curls I desire. It can only get better from here on out.
> 
> So far I have two wng combos that work: 1. Soultanicals knot sauce leave in or Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter & Aunt Jackie's or UFD curly magic 2. Influence Leave in Spray (coconut milk or honey almond), UFD curly magic , and Influence Honey Almond Styling Foam on top. (My favorite combo so far).
> 
> I tried UFD as a leave in and that does not work for my hair. I have to have a leave-in under it. I'm able to smooth my hair much better that way. I can barely rake through with using just UFD, but when using a leave-in first I don't have any snags.
> 
> I get my first curly cut this Friday. I'm nervous! I hope it gives me what I've been looking for. I may buy ICH at her shop to top my UFD since she sells innersense products.


How did you find your stylist to cut your hair? I hope you like your cut.


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> How did you find your stylist to cut your hair? I hope you like your cut.


Thank you! I hope so too. I searched and searched and searched on IG and found her in my area.  She is certified in different cutting styles so I hope that she can get me right. I'm really taking a chance. I think if this goes right this will be what I need to really fall in love with my hair.


----------



## kimpaur

I’m super new to WNG-ing and just cannot believe some of you are getting 7 day hair(I’m jealous)

Right now I can get about 3 before I need to refresh

I used the tip of using smaller sections and my hair looked great but I think I chose a bad leave/in because it just ended up swelling and soft. I used Camille Rose Honey Leave/in and honey =humectant so that was a no no 


Gonna comb through this thread for more tips and product recommendations 

Sidenote- I keep seeing “The As” mentioned- are they youtubers?


----------



## toaster

Welcome @kimpaur !!

If you have Instagram check out @iamblackgirlcurls to “meet the A’s.”

their website is https://www.blackcurlmagic.com/

They are a great resource for learning about wash and go’s


----------



## EmmJaii

kimpaur said:


> I’m super new to WNG-ing and just cannot believe some of you are getting 7 day hair(I’m jealous)
> 
> Right now I can get about 3 before I need to refresh
> 
> I used the tip of using smaller sections and my hair looked great but I think I chose a bad leave/in because it just ended up swelling and soft. I used Camille Rose Honey Leave/in and honey =humectant so that was a no no
> 
> 
> Gonna comb through this thread for more tips and product recommendations
> 
> Sidenote- I keep seeing “The As” mentioned- are they youtubers?


It really does take time and trial and error. You’ll figure it out! Asking questions here has helped me a lot too.
The As are @iamblackgirlcurls on Instagram. They led the 30 day hair detox and have an ebook called “Wash your damn hair”. Doing their detox completely changed my hair and watching their videos have really helped me nail my wash n go.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 4 of my jello shot WnG and my hair is really stiff and completely dry.  I definitely should have clarified when I washed last Saturday. I’ll do it this weekend. Tomorrow I’ll do my standard mid week wash. I’m not sure what stylers I’ll use. Maybe my curl charisma coil custard. I want to use it up.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Day 4 of my jello shot WnG and my hair is really stiff and completely dry.  I definitely should have clarified when I washed last Saturday. I’ll do it this weekend. Tomorrow I’ll do my standard mid week wash. I’m not sure what stylers I’ll use. Maybe my curl charisma coil custard. I want to use it up.


Did it shrink more after day 1? Or is it just dry and stiff?


----------



## toaster

8 weeks of hair growth post haircut. I guess i see some growth.

Top is me pulling hair from my back and my bang on December 15. Bottom is me pulling hair from my back and bang on February 9



Top picture is right side and left side on December 15. Bottom is right side and left side on February 9.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Did it shrink more after day 1? Or is it just dry and stiff?


It shrank a little bit after day 1, and now it’s dry and stiff.


----------



## colorful_coils

So I'm realizing 2 things about my frizz. 

1) My hair is naturally frizzy and I'm always going to have some amount of frizz. 2) The shorter my hair is, the faster it will frizz up (according to what the A's said on the recent 10Q video). 

I'm figuring out combos that help though!! A botanical gel topped with a more plasticky gel like Trepadora seems to work best for me. I used Camille Rose Curl Maker and Trepadora Acai Berry Gel, and for the first time, I had no frizz when my hair was wet. Plus my hair still has some definition 3 days later. I still need to refresh mid-week though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had to review some products last week so I moved to a braidout. I'll probably go back to my washngo sometime this week.  I want to dye my hair because my roots are insane right now but i also finally was able to cop As I am Color hue gels. 


So, I'm trying to decide, if I should dye it ( lighter brown) and then try the gels later. Or try the gel(s) when they arrive and then dye my hair later on.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer with the earthtones max gel.

What a weird product. It doesn’t emulsify in your hands at all. You just pick up a clump and spread it on your hair. It spreads easily on the hair and has lots of slip.

Will have to see how it dries, but I know I wouldn’t use it for a “lazy” wash and go. You have to get the product directly on your roots since you can’t emulsify it in your hands. I did my usual 18 sections and I’m not sure it was enough. I might have poofy pieces.

I would say it would spread better over a leave in, but embrace natural beauty used it over UFD and still remarked that it wouldn’t emulsify.


----------



## GettingKinky

@colorful_coils What exactly is the 10Q that the As are doing?  I know SeeSomeCurls has the video library and monthly lives, but I can’t figure out what 10Q is.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a quick wash today. I used my moisture poo, Deva decadence conditioner and curl charisma coil custard ( I think I’m down to 3-4 uses left)

Despite the fact that I need to clarify my hair turned out ok. I’m sure I’ll be in a puff tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I did a quick wash today. I used my moisture poo, Deva decadence conditioner and curl charisma coil custard ( I think I’m down to 3-4 uses left)
> 
> Despite the fact that I need to clarify my hair turned out ok. I’m sure I’ll be in a puff tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> View attachment 469083


I love your hair!!! Literally every wash n go you do is goals.


----------



## toaster

“Final” results! Sat under the dryer for an hour but I can tell the inside is still a bit damp. I don’t think the results differ much from pop lock glaze, I think the glaze is easier to use.

Will have to see how this lasts through Sunday. I’ll definitely be using it again on Sunday. I’ll try to use bigger clumps of products for my curlier sections in the back, and less for my wavier sections in the front.


----------



## toaster

Really cute results @GettingKinky !


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> I love your hair!!! Literally every wash n go you do is goals.


Awwww. Thanks.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks great as usual @toaster


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I did a quick wash today. I used my moisture poo, Deva decadence conditioner and curl charisma coil custard ( I think I’m down to 3-4 uses left)
> 
> Despite the fact that I need to clarify my hair turned out ok. I’m sure I’ll be in a puff tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> View attachment 469083


I like the fullness.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I like the fullness.


I do too. Low hold stylers have their advantages, but there is definitely a longevity trade-off.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I do too. Low hold stylers have their advantages, but there is definitely a longevity trade-off.



I agree. I've noticed that on even my short hair. If I go for elongation then I give up longevity. My hair is always full so no concerns there   I usually go for longevity. As long as my shape is good and I can get some decent definition I can live with the shorter look for now.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> “Final” results! Sat under the dryer for an hour but I can tell the inside is still a bit damp. I don’t think the results differ much from pop lock glaze, I think the glaze is easier to use.
> 
> Will have to see how this lasts through Sunday. I’ll definitely be using it again on Sunday. I’ll try to use bigger clumps of products for my curlier sections in the back, and less for my wavier sections in the front.
> View attachment 469085


Your hair looks amazing, especially the definition and length. How many days you typically get from your wash and go? Can you update us over the course of the week to show how it fluffs up?


----------



## kimpaur

My hair was looking a HOT mess so I decided I needed to refresh and my hair turned out great-VERY flat but great 

What I did differently-made sure my roots had product and raked more

Something that I think helped , even though it was a fail-I tried to use my soft bonnet dryer attachment with my blow dryer to dry my hair and my hair just wouldn’t fit under the cap right-But it made my hair very flat to my head . 

I ended up finishing with my blow dryer and while my hair overall isn’t stretched and voluminous, my individual curls are -if that makes sense 

I resisted the urge to pic it out -I’m learning that picking is like a no no for longevity

I’m really enjoying all this experimentation!

I’m going to attach pics-hopefully they aren’t too big

ETA: still can’t post pics from phone smh nvm


----------



## kimpaur

Do any of you ladies dry with diffuser attachments?


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Your hair looks amazing, especially the definition and length. How many days you typically get from your wash and go? Can you update us over the course of the week to show how it fluffs up?


Yes absolutely! And thank you!

I wash my hair every Sunday and Wednesday, so I get 4/5 days from each wash and go.


----------



## toaster

kimpaur said:


> Do any of you ladies dry with diffuser attachments?


I use a hard bonnet dryer when I’m at home, but if I wash my hair while I’m traveling I use a diffuser to dry my hair and I love it!

My arms start to hurt after a while, but my hair is dry enough after about 20-25 minutes.


----------



## GettingKinky

kimpaur said:


> Do any of you ladies dry with diffuser attachments?


I always dry with a diffuser. I have the Dyson and I dry on high heat/high speed and after 10 minutes my hair is 80%+ dry. I let it air dry the rest of the way.


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Do any of you ladies dry with diffuser attachments?



Sometimes. I either diffuse or I just blow dry without the diffuser depending on how fast I want it to go.


----------



## colorful_coils

GettingKinky said:


> @colorful_coils What exactly is the 10Q that the As are doing?  I know SeeSomeCurls has the video library and monthly lives, but I can’t figure out what 10Q is.


It's a weekly/biweekly video where they answer some of the questions that the community has that the SeeSomeCurls videos don't address. They just did one last week.


----------



## GettingKinky

colorful_coils said:


> It's a weekly/biweekly video where they answer some of the questions that the community has that the SeeSomeCurls videos don't address. They just did one last week.



how do you ask the questions?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on a mission to use up the products I have that aren’t my staples. I’ll use them on my midweek washes

- I have 2-4 more uses of curl charisma coil custard
- I have a huge bottle of Deva decedance conditioner that will last many months
- I have 2 8oz containers of KCKT
- I have one 8oz container of KCCC

I think I can use all of this up by June- hopefully sooner.

After that I wil stick to UFD and only experiment with toppers to replace ICH. And maybe try orange marmalade as a UFD replacement.

Having too many products stresses me out. I like being on auto pilot.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I’m on a mission to use up the products I have that aren’t my staples. I’ll use them on my midweek washes
> 
> - I have 2-4 more uses of curl charisma coil custard
> - I have a huge bottle of Deva decedance conditioner that will last many months
> - I have 2 8oz containers of KCKT
> - I have one 8oz container of KCKT
> 
> I think I can use all of this up by June- hopefully sooner.
> 
> After that I wil stick to UFD and only experiment with toppers to replace ICH. And maybe try orange marmalade as a UFD replacement.
> 
> *Having too many products stresses me out. I like being on auto pilot.*


Same here...
I'd love a cheaper topper but for now I'm sticking with ICH and Trepadora. I love UFD too much to change that. UFD works so well for me as a base gel. That topper would have to have a similar texture and weight of ICH to weigh my hair down and smooth it out. I've already fooled around with custards, Kinky curly, ouidad.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Under the dryer with the earthtones max gel.
> 
> What a weird product. It doesn’t emulsify in your hands at all. You just pick up a clump and spread it on your hair. It spreads easily on the hair and has lots of slip.
> 
> Will have to see how it dries, but I know I wouldn’t use it for a “lazy” wash and go. You have to get the product directly on your roots since you can’t emulsify it in your hands. I did my usual 18 sections and I’m not sure it was enough. I might have poofy pieces.
> 
> I would say it would spread better over a leave in, but embrace natural beauty used it over UFD and still remarked that it wouldn’t emulsify.


Thanks for sharing this! This is very useful to know about a gel. 
Embrace beauty did make note of the gel not spreading but you described it well noting this is not for a lazy wash n go. My styling takes some time b/c I make sure I really get through small sections. What I also like about UFD, ICH and Trepadora is ease of use of the product. I can pump them out the bottle and they all emulsify easily and glide over my strands.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> You sound just like me. I find a combo that gives me really good results and then I keep searching for something even better.
> UFD/ICH is awesome for me and KCKT/ICH is also awesome. *I wish Innersense were black owned and then my search would be over*.


I wonder how much their sales have spiked due to the popularity of BGC! They are always sold out of the liter size. I would imagine their business is booming with how many people are purchasing Innersense now.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> I wonder how much their sales have spiked due to the popularity of BGC! They are always sold out of the liter size. I would imagine their business is booming with how many people are purchasing Innersense now.


And they are also now available in Ulta which gives them a wider audience.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Thanks for sharing this! This is very useful to know about a gel.
> Embrace beauty did make note of the gel not spreading but you described it well noting this is not for a lazy wash n go. My styling takes some time b/c I make sure I really get through small sections. What I also like about UFD, ICH and Trepadora is ease of use of the product. I can pump them out the bottle and they all emulsify easily and glide over my strands.


Yes! That’s why I love pop lock glaze. It’s in a squeeze bottle and it spreads super easily. I love the kinky curly combo on my hair, but it’s two steps and 1 is in a jar.

I actually think the earthtones gel would do well on top of knot today, but I’ll try it in different ways over my next few washes.

A gel in a pump is amazing. Only downside is travel.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Yes! That’s why I love pop lock glaze. It’s in a squeeze bottle and it spreads super easily. I love the kinky curly combo on my hair, but it’s two steps and 1 is in a jar.
> 
> I actually think the earthtones gel would do well on top of knot today, but I’ll try it in different ways over my next few washes.
> 
> A gel in a pump is amazing. Only downside is travel.


Hmmmm, so this pop glaze might be a good topper to try. I will look on target for it.


----------



## Britt

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Ladies i dont know if this has been answered in this thread but what is the full name of ICH. And which gel are u using from Trepadora ?


I have the acai berry and papaya slip. The slip has more hold. Great for humid weather. Not needed now lol, save your coins.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I’m on a mission to use up the products I have that aren’t my staples. I’ll use them on my midweek washes
> 
> - I have 2-4 more uses of curl charisma coil custard
> - I have a huge bottle of Deva decedance conditioner that will last many months
> - I have 2 8oz containers of KCKT
> - I have one 8oz container of KCKT
> 
> I think I can use all of this up by June- hopefully sooner.
> 
> After that I wil stick to UFD and only experiment with toppers to replace ICH. And maybe try orange marmalade as a UFD replacement.
> 
> Having too many products stresses me out. I like being on auto pilot.


I’m really curious how close Orange Marmalade is to UFD. I’m scared though because I believe it’s flaxseed based and I used a flaxseed gel once and my hair came out horrible. 


toaster said:


> Yes! That’s why I love pop lock glaze. It’s in a squeeze bottle and it spreads super easily. I love the kinky curly combo on my hair, but it’s two steps and 1 is in a jar.
> 
> I actually think the earthtones gel would do well on top of knot today, but I’ll try it in different ways over my next few washes.
> 
> A gel in a pump is amazing. Only downside is travel.


I just got my pop lock in the mail. How did you use it? Wet hair? Damp hair? Anything I should be cautious of? I’m planning on using it tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> I’m really curious how close Orange Marmalade is to UFD. I’m scared though because I believe it’s flaxseed based and I used a flaxseed gel once and my hair came out horrible.
> 
> I just got my pop lock in the mail. How did you use it? Wet hair? Damp hair? Anything I should be cautious of? I’m planning on using it tomorrow.


I use it on wet hair in the shower! I apply about a nickel-quarter sized amount to each small section of my hair, and rake and smooth through.

For my hair the first day it is solid. Like when I shake my hair it clinks lol. But after sleeping on it for one night it’s nice and soft.

Excited to see how it works for you!!


----------



## LavenderMint

I did my last ccs on 2/5. I used my usual UFD (also, that company is awesome with how quickly they ship) with wait time but as my topper I tried the Pop Lock Glaze. Although it has ok hold & left my hair super shiny with a grayish cast, I’m not sold on it. It completely frizzed my hair in parts, making it oddly clumpy & just was weird on my ends no matter what.  I’ll reset on Monday but I think I will try it with the wng shampoo & dc. I waited to post because I typically do not like 1st or 2nd day hair so I wasn’t sure if I my initial take on this was from that or not. At any rate, here’s my day 1 & day 7 pics. Maybe you guys will see something I don’t?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LavenderMint  I wasnt impressed at all.  It frizzed my hair as well.  you can see the pictures upthread somewhere.

big poppa is where its at.  Especially for the size of our coils.  Big Poppa has weight and hold.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I did my last ccs on 2/5. I used my usual UFD (also, that company is awesome with how quickly they ship) with wait time but as my topper I tried the Pop Lock Glaze. Although it has ok hold & left my hair super shiny with a grayish cast, I’m not sold on it. It completely frizzed my hair in parts, making it oddly clumpy & just was weird on my ends no matter what.  I’ll reset on Monday but I think I will try it with the wng shampoo & dc. I waited to post because I typically do not like 1st or 2nd day hair so I wasn’t sure if I my initial take on this was from that or not. At any rate, here’s my day 1 & day 7 pics. Maybe you guys will see something I don’t?
> 
> View attachment 469159 View attachment 469157


I don't know if I can comment on it since I don't really remember your regular. But I think it looks good. I love your coils. 

I hope I have some hang time when my hair gets closer to your length.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint I would say try it alone (not over or under any other product) because that’s how it’s directed to be used/how it works for me, but it doesn’t work for every, as evidenced by this thread. 

I think your hair looks awesome in the photos, but if you don’t like you then who am I to say?


----------



## LavenderMint

Thank you ladies! I just needed some other eyes/opinions. I don’t hate it but my hair has done better. I think I’ll try it again like you said @toaster but I suspect that @Bette Davis Eyes is likely correct & it may not work out for me.  At any rate, I can try both ways on Monday: a section on naked hair & big poppa on the rest. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EmmJaii

Just finished my wash n go using Pop Lock. I’m on the fence...I realized halfway through doing my hair that it works way better when my hair is soaking wet, not just kind of wet. So the back of my hair has some not so defined / kind of frizzy spots, but whatever. On the good side, my hair dried SIGNIFICANTLY faster than usual. I sat under the dryer for 35 mins and diffused for 15, and my hair is 95% dry. Usually when I do the same thing my hair is only 75-80% dry. Going to post a pic of my hair as it looks now. I fluffed a bit while diffusing, but won’t stretch or really fluff until tomorrow right before DH and I go out for Vday.

The consistency of pop lock was interesting. I used like 1/3 of the bottle, and I really wish it were a pump. I might try to swap out the top to a pump just for ease. Anywho, I’ll update in a few days, but I highly doubt this will be better than my UFD and ICH combo.


----------



## toaster

Omg @EmmJaii you hair looks FAB! Like really fab!!!

about to post my earthtones natural day 3 update for you!


----------



## toaster

So here’s day 3 of earthtones. Top pictures are my hair out of the buff. Bottom pictures are after I “scrunched” with a little of the earthtones butter. It looks much better but it’s still hard! I don’t mind, but if crunch is not your thing, stay far away.

I feel like my hair would stay like this for weeks.

When I wash on Sunday I’m going to use less in the front because my hair is looser in the front and doesn’t need as much hold.

Im also realizing my hair looks basically the same with all the products I try, so maybe I’m not the best point of reference.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> So here’s day 3 of earthtones. Top pictures are my hair out of the buff. Bottom pictures are after I “scrunched” with a little of the earthtones butter. It looks much better but it’s still hard! I don’t mind, but if crunch is not your thing, stay far away.
> 
> I feel like my hair would stay like this for weeks.
> 
> When I wash on Sunday I’m going to use less in the front because my hair is looser in the front and doesn’t need as much hold.
> 
> Im also realizing my hair looks basically the same with all the products I try, so maybe I’m not the best point of reference.
> View attachment 469163


Your hair looks great! I can’t even believe this is day 3 hair. I bet you could get 7-10 days from this wash n go EASILY. You were not joking about the hold from the earthtones lol.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Just finished my wash n go using Pop Lock. I’m on the fence...I realized halfway through doing my hair that it works way better when my hair is soaking wet, not just kind of wet. So the back of my hair has some not so defined / kind of frizzy spots, but whatever. On the good side, my hair dried SIGNIFICANTLY faster than usual. I sat under the dryer for 35 mins and diffused for 15, and my hair is 95% dry. Usually when I do the same thing my hair is only 75-80% dry. Going to post a pic of my hair as it looks now. I fluffed a bit while diffusing, but won’t stretch or really fluff until tomorrow right before DH and I go out for Vday.
> 
> The consistency of pop lock was interesting. I used like 1/3 of the bottle, and I really wish it were a pump. I might try to swap out the top to a pump just for ease. Anywho, I’ll update in a few days, but I highly doubt this will be better than my UFD and ICH combo.


It is very pretty. You have great definition in the front.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> So here’s day 3 of earthtones. Top pictures are my hair out of the buff. Bottom pictures are after I “scrunched” with a little of the earthtones butter. It looks much better but it’s still hard! I don’t mind, but if crunch is not your thing, stay far away.
> 
> I feel like my hair would stay like this for weeks.
> 
> When I wash on Sunday I’m going to use less in the front because my hair is looser in the front and doesn’t need as much hold.
> 
> Im also realizing my hair looks basically the same with all the products I try, so maybe I’m not the best point of reference.
> View attachment 469163


You can tell it definitely has hold. Curious to see what it looks like in a few days.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

has anyone tried
or
for their wash and goes????? I'm looking for something to put under gel for some stretch...


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I think your hair looks great, but I know that when I don’t like my hair, the thing that I don’t like isn’t always obvious in pictures.

@EmmJaii - you have so much volume!! You hair looks amazing. Do you think it has enough hold to last?

@toaster  you’re right your looks pretty much the same no matter what products you use. I’m guessing it’s because you have great technique.


----------



## toaster

@VictoriousBrownFlower ive never used any of those products, but if you want more stretch you might try applying your gel to your hair without a leave in, or even layering gels. Applying a product with no hold probably won’t help stretch your hair.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint I think your hair looks great, but I know that when I don’t like my hair, the thing that I don’t like isn’t always obvious in pictures.
> 
> @EmmJaii - you have so much volume!! You hair looks amazing. Do you think it has enough hold to last?
> 
> @toaster  you’re right your looks pretty much the same no matter what products you use. I’m guessing it’s because you have great technique.


Thank you! I initially thought it would last because the cast was so hard, but I just tried on a bunch of clothes I bought online and one side of my hair is already frizzing up a bit. I even made a conscious effort to avoid touching my hair, but just the fabric rubbing past it already has broken the cast and is agitating the hair. Ugh. At least I know it’ll have enough volume for my date tomorrow lol.


----------



## EmmJaii

@GettingKinky you’re so right. @toaster must have amazing technique given that her hair always looks perfect no matter the product. @toaster, give us some details on your technique! I’m trying to get a 10 day wash and go too lol


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> @GettingKinky you’re so right. @toaster must have amazing technique given that her hair always looks perfect no matter the product. @toaster, give us some details on your technique! I’m trying to get a 10 day wash and go too lol


I’m not doing anything special, I don’t think! I just make sure my hair is detangled so I can part small sections all the way to the root, saturate with product, and then rake and smooth.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m not doing anything special, I don’t think! I just make sure my hair is detangled so I can part small sections all the way to the root, saturate with product, and then rake and smooth.


 You have all those years of roller setting experience. You could probably do this in your sleep.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> You have all those years of roller setting experience. You could probably do this in your sleep.


Okay that part is true! I can roller set my hair and that took months of practice and years to perfect.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Okay that part is true! I can roller set my hair and that took months of practice and years to perfect.


Years???


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Years???


Yes! I started setting in 2014? I had it perfected by 2017/2018. Then I moved on because I lost the patience.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yes! I started setting in 2014? I had it perfected by 2017/2018. Then I moved on because I lost the patience.


You’re way more patient than me. I lost patience’s after less than 6 months.


----------



## faithVA

Going to start my hair at 12:30 today instead of 4:30


----------



## faithVA

Going to start keeping track of what I am doing here to see if I can get a consistent wng since I am doing my hair more often and it is starting to grow. I was doing this last year but I didn't complete it. Think I'm going to start blogging again as well. Helps me stay focused and patient.

*CLEANSE*
I rinsed as usual.
Then I shampooed with TGIN. I hadn't done an almost clarify in a while. I won't clarify until I get ready to color my hair in March.
I shampooed again with diluted Elucence Moisturizing shampoo.

*CONDITION*
I started diluting my conditioner again. I think this is going to be key for me. I need to figure out the ratios of conditioner to water.
I applied the diluted conditioner and squeezed it into my hair.
I let it sit while I showered.
I then took a handful of water and squeezed it into sections to squeeze more water and conditioner into my hair.
I rinsed out the conditioner.
I then put the shower handle nozzle on the setting that is similar to the salons. This step seems key. With this step, my hair laid down and accepted more water. I must need more pressure to get water into my hair. I could see more definition with this step.
I put my hair in the style I wanted it to dry in

*STYLE*
I applied UFD to the top of my hair in the style I wanted to dry in to get all of my hair covered while it still had some water in it.
Then I went back through and added gel in smaller sections.
I took a handful of water and squeezed it into section
I alternated between smoothing and raking

I don't think I had to use as much UFD this time.

*TOPPER*
I'm still using the Aunt Jackie's just because I have it. I won't repurchase.
I applied a small amount to each section and squeezed it in and then smoothed and raked.
I added water and then squeezed it in. I'm not sure if I need this step or not. I will see how my hair turns out.

*NEXT CCS*
I'm only going to journal my full CCS and compare those. The only change will be I will use Elucence Moisturizing Shampoo twice instead of the TGIN. I will be checking to see if my hair looks the same the cleanse and condition step. I will nail those first before I concern myself with the styling step.

I like the initial way my hair turned out. I hate that it looks cute to me in the mirror but horrific in my pictures  I think having my front and sides grow out will help me feel better about it.

Not sure why I'm frowning


----------



## toaster

It looks great @faithVA !!! It’s really grown in. I think you’ll love it as it keeps growing out.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> It looks great @faithVA !!! It’s really grown in. I think you’ll love it as it keeps growing out.


Thank you @toaster. You are very kind and encouraging.  I'm tired of this super short length. I'm ready for it to Grow Out  Woosah!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m about to wash my hair. 
I’m going to clarify and this is my week to cocktail my protein conditioner with my regular conditioner.

@faithVA your hair is definitely getting longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can tell that my jello shot WnG is going to turn out better this time. Clarifying definitely helped. But it’s sooo much work to apply because it’s so thick. And the smell when the jar is open isn’t that great. I’ll see how it wears this week.


----------



## toaster

Looks great @GettingKinky !!!

Totally agreed on the work applying a thick gel.

Trying again with earthtones max gel tomorrow. Hope I get great results like yours.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Looks great @GettingKinky !!!
> 
> Totally agreed on the work applying a thick gel.
> 
> Trying again with earthtones max gel tomorrow. Hope I get great results like yours.



What does the Earthtones smell like?
In general how long does it take you to apply and style your gel(s)?


----------



## HappyAtLast

GettingKinky said:


> I’m on a mission to use up the products I have that aren’t my staples. I’ll use them on my midweek washes
> 
> - I have 2-4 more uses of curl charisma coil custard
> - I have a huge bottle of Deva decedance conditioner that will last many months
> - I have 2 8oz containers of KCKT
> - I have one 8oz container of KCCC
> 
> I think I can use all of this up by June- hopefully sooner.
> 
> After that I wil stick to UFD and only experiment with toppers to replace ICH. And maybe try orange marmalade as a UFD replacement.
> 
> Having too many products stresses me out. I like being on auto pilot.


I'm planning the same.


----------



## EmmJaii

Y’all. This pop lock WnG failed me. I ended up having to just wear it in a puff last night instead of the sexy va-va-voluminous fro I was planning. I had a whole lewk in mind, but it was too frizzy, I had tiny white flakes all over my black dress, and a grey cast. Ugh. I don’t know if I want to even put in the time to try and figure it out. I should’ve known better than to use anything other than my tried and true UFD and ICH. Anyone want this pop lock?


----------



## toaster

So sorry @EmmJaii !!! We’re always on a hunt for something better when our tried and true’s work just fine. I hope you had a wonderful night with your puff, anyway!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> What does the Earthtones smell like?
> In general how long does it take you to apply and style your gel(s)?


I just went into the shower to sniff it. It’s a mix of floral and sweet and honestly, it’s not a great smell. I don’t find it offensive, but it’s not something I’d want to wear as perfume or anything. It definitely doesn’t linger in your hair.

I’m in the shower for about 50 minutes, but I’d say only 15 minutes of that is actually styling my hair. Takes longer to cleanse, condition and detangle.


----------



## toaster

Day 5 with earthtones max gel. Going to workout and wash this afternoon.

First impressions:

- very strong hold
- not the easiest to apply
- might work better over a leave in, but I’m going to try it alone again today
- while the hold is strong, my roots are very soft and puffy, probably because it’s hard to get the product on the roots, and probably because of my workouts and sweating


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 2 of my jello shot WnG. The cast is still super strong so my hair is flatter than I like, but I’m guessing it will last beyond my normal 4-5 days. I’ll see how it looks on Wednesday and see if I will skip my mid week wash.


----------



## toaster

Today was the first time I washed my hair and felt like it was getting longer! I can’t wait for my hair to grow more so I can get a corrective cut. My hair doesn’t fluff up that much over time. I don’t need all the layers that help hair with volume look great over 7-14 days. 

I did a few things differently for my wash and go. Want to write them down in case this works and I need to remember.

Turned off the water when I applied the gel. I’m not sure if this would make any difference, but it’s better for the environment?

Didn’t attempt to emulsify the product. Took a glob from the jar and applied it directly to my ends and then raked and smoothed down my hair.

Applied more product to the back of my hair than I did the front. The front of my hair was rock solid last time. Trying to avoid that.

Did a light shake of my hair before I got out of the shower. Hoping for slightly less curl clumping this time.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Another Sunday, another wash... here's my latest WnG attempt

I used a product recommended by the local natural hair salon I want to start going to - a mixture of Mane Choice Do It For the Fro and Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Gel to lock in moisture and add hold. It's dry now with a soft hold. Let's see how this does. *insert nervous emoji*

I managed to get a hair appointment for a cut. I want to get a "shape" to my hair so I can continue to grow it out. I have to wait a little over a month until this appointment though...

I'm still experimenting with how to not wake up with smooshed hair. That is my major challenge at the moment. How do you ladies sleep with your WnG?


----------



## toaster

Great results @sunshinebeautiful ! I sleep in a buff and I definitely wake up with my hair smooshed. I just shake shake shake until it falls back into place.

I think others sleep in bonnets, scarves, or with nothing on their head and a satin pillowcase on their pillow.


----------



## GettingKinky

@sunshinebeautiful  I sleep in a slap cap and my hair is definitely smooshed when I get up, but usually by the time I’ve worked out and showered (with a shower cap) it has un-smooshed if not I fluff it a bit with my fingers.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

OK. My next move was to try sleeping on a satin pillowcase. Let's see what happens lol.


----------



## Missjaxon

EmmJaii said:


> Y’all. This pop lock WnG failed me. I ended up having to just wear it in a puff last night instead of the sexy va-va-voluminous fro I was planning. I had a whole lewk in mind, but it was too frizzy, I had tiny white flakes all over my black dress, and a grey cast. Ugh. I don’t know if I want to even put in the time to try and figure it out. I should’ve known better than to use anything other than my tried and true UFD and ICH. Anyone want this pop lock?


@EmmJaii  I want the pop lock if you still want to get rid of it.


----------



## EmmJaii

Missjaxon said:


> @EmmJaii  I want the pop lock if you still want to get rid of it.


I do! Shoot me a pm and I’ll send it over this weekend.


----------



## colorful_coils

GettingKinky said:


> how do you ask the questions?


There's a page in the SeeSomeCurls course under the 10Q section where you can post your questions


----------



## colorful_coils

I think I've found my holy grail combo. A leave-in (Adwoa Beauty Leave in this time around), EcoSlay Jello Shot as the base gel, and Trepadora Papaya Slip as the topper. A lot of hold and almost no frizz! I'm realizing that I'm way past due for a shape-up though.

Also, how do I upload photos on mobile? I've never been able to make it work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

What rinse out conditioners are you all using? I'm down to one and will need to reup soon. Not 100% sure I'll be repurchasing (from Melanin Haircare). Would prefer something I can find on the ground. 

TIA!


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> What rinse out conditioners are you all using? I'm down to one and will need to reup soon. Not 100% sure I'll be repurchasing (from Melanin Haircare). Would prefer something I can find on the ground.
> 
> TIA!


Briogeo curl charisma is my favorite! You can use coupons and get it at ulta or at Sephora or at Nordstrom.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Day 5 with earthtones max gel. Going to workout and wash this afternoon.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> - very strong hold
> - not the easiest to apply
> - might work better over a leave in, but I’m going to try it alone again today
> - while the hold is strong, my roots are very soft and puffy, probably because it’s hard to get the product on the roots, and probably because of my workouts and sweating
> 
> View attachment 469215


That really held up fabulously.


----------



## faithVA

Good thing I did my CCS early on Saturday. The power went out at 3:30 and is yet to come back on. If I had waited, I would either have been in the shower or not finished applying my gel or wouldn't have been able to do it at all.

Fortunately my hair dried before bedtime even in a cold house. I'm really grateful for that. To keep warm I put on my buff. Then I took it off and it kept my hair in the right direction but I had no idea what to do with it. I put it back on last night and took it off a few minutes ago. I still am not sure how to fluff it. I'm afraid to fluff it and it looks worse than it does smooshed.  

If I can figure out this buff and fluffing I will start wearing my buff to bed.

I had planned on resetting tomorrow but without power will probably have to put it off until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## toaster

Oh no! I hope you’re staying warm @faithVA !

I was once mid-DC when our water was suddenly turned off for 24 hours. I was so happy it wasn’t a hard protein treatment or a relaxer or anything!

maybe you can quickly blow your hair around with the blow dryer to get it to fluff back up? I mean for like a minute or two, just blow it in the direction you want it?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oh no! I hope you’re staying warm @faithVA !
> 
> I was once mid-DC when our water was suddenly turned off for 24 hours. I was so happy it wasn’t a hard protein treatment or a relaxer or anything!
> 
> maybe you can quickly blow your hair around with the blow dryer to get it to fluff back up? I mean for like a minute or two, just blow it in the direction you want it?


I doesn't have no electricity  OK, I will try that. I'm not sure if my hair is long enough to blow dry and move but I will definitely test it out. It can't hurt. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## toaster

Omg of course you don’t have electricity! That was silly of me @faithVA

I think you can just lightly fluff with your fingers too. That probably won’t add too much frizz. It’s when you really get in there and break the gel cast and mess in your hair too much you might mess it up.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Omg of course you don’t have electricity! That was silly of me @faithVA
> 
> I think you can just lightly fluff with your fingers too. That probably won’t add too much frizz. It’s when you really get in there and break the gel cast and mess in your hair too much you might mess it up.



OK. So, I went to the neighbors because they have electricity. Don't ask!  Gave it a try with their blow dryer. My hair doesn't move but I think I have an idea. The heat warms up my hair and softens it a bit. Then I just put my hands into my curls like I'm massaging my scalp and lightly move the roots up and down. That gifts it just enough lift that it doesn't look smooshed and moves it into place a little bit. 

Thanks @toaster for the suggestion. 

Between my playing in my hair and my SO grabbing my hair and the way I sleep I probably only have a gel cast until the morning after my CCS


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

The satin pillowcase worked out well for preserving my hair overnight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ecoslay jello shot failed due to not working with my leave in. I was on the right side back quadrant of my hair and it was looking nice.  Until I got to the front right side. My hair started curdling. I had to shampoo that side to get it out.
I’ll try it again this upcoming weekend with something else


----------



## EmmJaii

I did a CCS yesterday afternoon with my usual UFD and ICH. I shingled for the first time in a REALLY long time, and it took forever. I like that my hair has significantly more movement, but I think I prefer when my hair is a little more clumped like when I rake. Not worth the extra time IMO.


----------



## toaster

My scalp is itching a little. I don’t think there’s anything in the earthtones gel that I would be allergic to. I’ll keep my eye on it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 3 of jello shot and my hair looks stringy. The hold is too much. Next weekend I’ll try UFD underneath.


----------



## toaster

This gel is so strong! I took my weekly length check pictures and I can’t even pull my hair all the way down!

Im really liking how it holds up over time though. Tomorrow for my mid-week wash I might try applying some of the earthtones butter on top of the gel. That way I get the hold, but maybe a little less crunch? We’ll see.


----------



## faithVA

We are being warned of another ice storm tomorrow so I got my hair day in this morning. I did a mid-week reset so I kept it simple. I rinsed, used diluted conditioner and then my usual gel steps. With the Aunt Jackie's I might need to use a cleansing conditioner mid-week but we shall see. Excluding cleansing I followed the same steps I did on Saturday but my hair is puffier and not as defined. Sometimes I can't tell what my hair will look like if it has a lot of water in it/on it. 

Mid-week I will compare rinse only vs. rinse/condition vs cleansing conditioner vs cleansing conditioner/condition and see if I notice a difference. The fewer steps I can get away with the better.


----------



## toaster

Did my mid-week wash as well. Used the earthtones butter as a leave in and then applied very little amounts of the gel. This was hard for me since I’m so heavy handed with product.

We’ll see how it dries. The gel definitely spread easily over the butter. The butter feels very conditioning, but I think it’s still 30 day detox friendly.

Here are the ingredients: Purified water, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Citric Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate, Glycerin, Shorea Robusta (Sal) Seed Butter, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Theobroma cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Theobroma Grandiflorum (Cupuacu) Butter, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Cetearyl alcohol, Olea Europaea (Olive) Oil, Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, D-panthenol, water


----------



## GettingKinky

I skipped my midweek wash because my hair still looks decent and I was feeling lazy. I hardly ever wear my day 5 hair out because it’s usually too frizzy doe my liking. But having decent day 5 hair came at the expense of my day 1-2 hair looking pretty flat and a little stringy.
I’m going to try jello shot alone again and do a better job of raking and see how it works next week.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I skipped my midweek wash because my hair still looks decent and I was feeling lazy. I hardly ever wear my day 5 hair out because it’s usually too frizzy doe my liking. But having decent day 5 hair came at the expense of my day 1-2 hair looking pretty flat and a little stringy.
> I’m going to try jello shot alone again and do a better job of raking and see how it works next week.
> 
> View attachment 469477


Fab! Go 5 day hair


----------



## toaster

Kinky curly and the doux are my favorite styling products.

I’ll use up this earthtones gel, but I don’t think it’s a staple.


----------



## bubbles12345

toaster said:


> Kinky curly and the doux are my favorite styling products.
> 
> I’ll use up this earthtones gel, but I don’t think it’s a staple.



Do you like both the kinky curly leave in and custard?


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster why do you prefer kinky curly over Earthtones?  Is it the ease of application?


----------



## toaster

bubbles12345 said:


> Do you like both the kinky curly leave in and custard?


Yes! I’ve only ever used them both together, but I love the system. 


GettingKinky said:


> @toaster why do you prefer kinky curly over Earthtones?  Is it the ease of application?


The earthtones definitely has a stronger hold than kinky curly, but it’s very finicky to apply, and I’d rather just use something that works every time. Kinky curly never had a learning curve for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 6 and my hair still looks pretty good. I’m wearing it out. I’m looking forward to trying jello shot again.


----------



## toaster

Show us pictures @GettingKinky ! Day 6 is incredible. Are you considering washing once a week?


----------



## toaster

I’m slowlllyyyy getting back to where I was in September of last year. Maybe by April I’ll be back to my first hair cut length, and then I have the rest of the year to catch up to where I was in December before my stupid haircut.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair grew so much between Sept and December. That’s incredible.

About washing once a week, I like the flexibility of being able to go a week without washing, but that means my hair has to be super flat/crunchy for the first 1-3 days so I’m not sure I want to make that trade off.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i get most of my yearly growth in the fall months. I’m not sure why, but I’ve been tracking my hair growth for over 10 years, and it’s always the same.

I see what you mean on the weekly washing! If days 1-3 are work days where you’re not seeing many people, maybe it’s worth it?

If not, at least you know you can do it if you have a super busy week ahead. Or maybe if you were on vacation and didn’t want to do your hair.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m slowlllyyyy getting back to where I was in September of last year. Maybe by April I’ll be back to my first hair cut length, and then I have the rest of the year to catch up to where I was in December before my stupid haircut.
> View attachment 469497


 Yeah the pictures tell the story. Glad you are making good progress though


----------



## GettingKinky

Here’s my day 6 hair.  


with my side part which I just learned is totally uncool according to Gen Z.


----------



## toaster

Gen Z needs to leave our hair alone. Your hair is gorgeous and it’s definitely inching its way down to your shoulders!


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> Gen Z needs to leave our hair alone. Your hair is gorgeous and it’s definitely inching its way down to your shoulders!


Agreed. I’m going to keep my side part and skinny jeans and gen z can go kick rocks !

@toaster your hair growth is spectacular! I’m sure it’ll be back to your December 2020 length in no time!


----------



## yamilee21

GettingKinky said:


> ... with my side part which I just learned is totally uncool according to Gen Z.


Really? My Gen Z daughter is all about the side part, .


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

@GettingKinky ur hair looks great!!!! I love the side part on u... it works for your shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @GettingKinky ur hair looks great!!!! I love the side part on u... it works for your shape.


Thanks!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@yamilee21 
Here’s the article about all the things that are uncool









						Sorry, millennials. The   emoji isn't cool anymore
					

Bad news for people who frequently use the  emoji: It is no longer cool.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow. I want to see if I can get a better day 1 with jello shot


----------



## EmmJaii

Finished another CCS this afternoon. Stuck with my ICH and UFD combo. This time I was able to finish my hair in 48 mins, because I didn’t rake through small sections once I added ICH, instead I applied it in the larger sections and lightly raked those. I also did a vigorous head shaking at the end lol and I noticed this helps to clump and separate my curls. Lastly, I shook once halfway while under the hair dryer and another while diffusing, resulting in a fluffy-ish result that I’m loving. This may not last the full 7 days, but I really love having some volume on day 1.


----------



## LavenderMint

I decided to go back to what I know for my last ccs: UFD with Aunt Jackie’s on top. I liked the day one results and my hair has grown out of my cut enough that Mr. Mint noticed and commented.
I want to give the doux’s gels another chance but I want to do it in a single brand wash day, if that makes sense, so I have to get more of their conditioner. 

Everyone’s hair is looking good!! 
@faithVA your hair is growing so well!! I think I’ll also be recording what works/doesn’t. Sometimes it’s hard to recall what I did that got specific results. 
@EmmJaii you are right, it’s hard to capture the not-quite-right qualities of a wng that’s not hitting it. 
@sunshinebeautiful I bought an XL bonnet from Ama.zon & like it better than my buffs. I bend forward (or backward) & let my hair fall into the opening and carefully pull it down over my ears. In the morning, I just let the steam from the shower revive it & shake. I like the buffs for actual wearing out when the back of my head has frizzed out & needs to be hidden. Changing sleep position has also had an effect on how my hair looks. I try to spend more time on my back or left side than the right & get significantly less smooshage.


----------



## toaster

Quick shots of day 4 hair with the earthtones butter and max gel. I like it! I tested in my hands the earthtones butter and pop lock glaze and didn’t get any white clumps, so I’ll try that combo tomorrow.

The butter seems to be a nice leave in that doesn’t impact my curl pattern or much of the hold of what I use on top of it. This might help me feel better about using pop lock (plastic gel) on my hair if there’s something with good ingredients underneath.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Quick shots of day 4 hair with the earthtones butter and max gel. I like it! I tested in my hands the earthtones butter and pop lock glaze and didn’t get any white clumps, so I’ll try that combo tomorrow.
> 
> The butter seems to be a nice leave in that doesn’t impact my curl pattern or much of the hold of what I use on top of it. This might help me feel better about using pop lock (plastic gel) on my hair if there’s something with good ingredients underneath.View attachment 469523b


I'm glad your hair is growing out. Now when I look at your pictures, I want to beat up your stylist.


----------



## faithVA

I did my CCS today and stuck to the plan. The only step I switched up is I used a different shampoo for step 1. I used the Jessicurl shampoo instead of TGIN. I still used the diluted conditioner. I think the diluted conditioner is a game changer for me. I have heard stylist say that your final set should look like your hair with conditioner. My hair with conditioner looks like a fuzzy fro. It always has no matter what conditioner I use. But when I dilute my conditioner heavily, you can actually see my curls.

After cleansing, I applied the diluted conditioner and then let it sit while I showered. Before rinsing I took handfuls of water and squeezed it into each section. Then I rinsed and set the shower head to a more focused setting and ran the water close to my hair. My hair soaked up the water, my hair hung and you could see my curls.

I quickly started adding gel because water doesn't stay in my hair long. I made sure I covered the ends and the outer section. Then I went back through starting in the back and layered the gel in one pump at a time.

I couldn't quite get the right amount of gel to water this time. I'm still struggling on that so I kept going back between water and gel until I had enough. Then I added the Aunt Jackies to each section. I did about a nickel size to each section. Then I smoothed it through and added more to my roots if I felt it needed it. I took some water in my hands and squeezed it in each section.

I need to remember to smooth my roots and massage gel to my ends to get a better look.

I'm not sure if changing the shampoos changed my results or not. I'm going to stick with these two shampoos for a while.

Next CCS
1. Use Jessicurl shampoo followed by diluted Elucence Moisturizing shampoo
2. Use diluted conditioner. Squeeze water into each section before rinsing.
3. Rinse. Switch to high pressure setting and soak hair
4. Add gels as usual
5. Smooth gel into roots. Massage gel into ends to seal.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm glad your hair is growing out. Now when I look at your pictures, I want to beat up your stylist.


We can tag team him like a wrestling match.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA I love reading your updates. They are so thorough! Also it’s great that you’re figuring out diluted conditioner works best for you!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> We can tag team him like a wrestling match.


You can just stand back and watch. Just enjoy the show


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA I love reading your updates. They are so thorough! Also it’s great that you’re figuring out diluted conditioner works best for you!


Aw thank you. I didn't think they were anything special. You ladies seem to have your process down.

I have used diluted conditioner on and off for a while for a few years. When I cowashed every other day I used diluted conditioner. But I was trying to following the A's method and was hoping that a better conditioner would give me a different experience. I haven't figured out why my hair prefers diluted conditioner but hopefully, I will figure it out over time and figure out the ratios.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just finished my hair. I used the ecoslay jello shot solo again. This time I applied in 16 small sections instead of 4 bigger sections. This gel is so thick that I think it’s more efficient to apply it in small sections. I raked more than last time, but it’s still kind of stingy.
Next week i will try it as a topper for UFD.


----------



## faithVA

I ordered my color because it is way beyond time. I wanted to color every 4 months but I think 3 is max for me. You can tell my hair is a reddish brown where it isn't gray. You wouldn't believe that I used a really dark brown permanent color in June and a medium dark brown in November. My hair has strong red undertones that no matter what color you use it will eventually return to red.


----------



## faithVA

The pictures don't really tell a true story but my wng is starting to look better.

What can help my wng look better?
1. Each month I should get a little more hang time
2. Coloring my hair always makes my hair look better
3. Smoothing my roots and massaging my ends will give me more definition and less frizz
4. I need a new camera  

My goal is to not have a new shaping cut until June. I would reallylike to wait until my crown reaches the bottom of my ear. But if I feel like I need to go in April, I will have her just clip my ends.


----------



## faithVA

Found this book online Richard Stein Hair

I don't know if all of it is good but he speaks on diluting shampoo and conditioner. I already do both but he gives ratios for dilution. Shampoo is 1 part shampoo to 7 parts water. Conditioner is 1 part conditioner to 3 parts water. I'm going to try these ratios and see how it goes.


----------



## colorful_coils

faithVA said:


> Found this book online Richard Stein Hair
> 
> I don't know if all of it is good but he speaks on diluting shampoo and conditioner. I already do both but he gives ratios for dilution. Shampoo is 1 part shampoo to 7 parts water. Conditioner is 1 part conditioner to 3 parts water. I'm going to try these ratios and see how it goes.



That sounds interesting! Let us know how that goes. Looking at the ratios, I'm definitely using too much shampoo.


----------



## colorful_coils

I'm embarrassed to admit it, but it turns out all my frizz was from not using enough gel and poor nighttime habits. I used Camille Rose Style Setter as my leave-in today, Curl Maker as the base, and Trepadora Acai Berry as the topper. 

I applied more of the Curl Maker than I usually use, making sure that my hair was as elongated as possible. My hair is 80% dry and has no frizz. I'm going to start tying my hair in two buns before bed as well, and this should fully get rid of my frizz issues.


----------



## GettingKinky

If it weren’t too much washing/manipulation I would wash my hair every 2 days and style with a low hold styler.


----------



## faithVA

My results with the buff were OK the 1st time I used it. But I don't know if I liked how it did my hair the additional times I used it. I like how it keeps my hair going in the right direction. But it also seems to compact my hair more and make it look more dull. 

My set today is nice and defined and shiny. I'm going to try wearing it tonight and see how it works. If it doesn't work then I will go back to just sleeping on a satin pillow case and figure out something later.


----------



## colorful_coils

GettingKinky said:


> If it weren’t too much washing/manipulation I would wash my hair every 2 days and style with a low hold styler.


What are you doing right now? Twice a week?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My results with the buff were OK the 1st time I used it. But I don't know if I liked how it did my hair the additional times I used it. I like how it keeps my hair going in the right direction. But it also seems to compact my hair more and make it look more dull.
> 
> My set today is nice and defined and shiny. I'm going to try wearing it tonight and see how it works. If it doesn't work then I will go back to just sleeping on a satin pillow case and figure out something later.


I switched from a buff to a slap and I prefer the slap. It still compacts my hair, but it doesn’t make it dull.


----------



## GettingKinky

colorful_coils said:


> What are you doing right now? Twice a week?


Yep. Now I wash on Saturday and Wednesday. If I washed every other day I would air dry and the whole process would be so quick. 20 minutes or less.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I switched from a buff to a slap and I prefer the slap. It still compacts my hair, but it doesn’t make it dull.


I don't think I can sleep in a slap cap if it is too heavy. I already burn up while I'm sleeping. I need to have the top open so the heat can escape  I may try a cut up stocking cap. But I will keep my eye open for a slap cap type of thing that might work.


----------



## faithVA

I have a q-redew around here somewhere. I need to find that and see how it works on my hair right before it needs to be reset.


----------



## toaster

Things I need to do today:

- ride my peloton
- order a bagel sandwich 
- wash my hair
- make some soup for dinner

Wish me luck!


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> Things I need to do today:
> 
> - ride my peloton
> - order a bagel sandwich
> - wash my hair
> - make some soup for dinner
> 
> Wish me luck!


You're almost at your Peleton goal too, right? Good luck!


----------



## toaster

@colorful_coils thanks!! I reached 100 rides last Saturday and I was so excited. Now I’m onto my new goal of 200 rides. Trying to get there by august.


----------



## toaster

Forgot to update, but my earthtones butter/pop lock wash and go turned out nice! It’s soft, has movement, but I think will still last 4/5 days without too much frizz.

I ordered the small size of the butter and I’m not sure if I’d order it again, or just use kinky curly knot today as a base for my wash and go under pop lock (which is a combo I’ve never tried, but assume would work).


----------



## Nightingale

I bummed because had to reschedule my curly cut due to the Winter Apocalypse. Only opening I could get is 2 weeks away. I guess I'll keep practicing my WnG technique until then, but wear it in an updo.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> I bummed because had to reschedule my curly cut due to the Winter Apocalypse. Only opening I could get is 2 weeks away. I guess I'll keep practicing my WnG technique until then, but wear it in an updo.


Two weeks should go by pretty quickly. And now it's possible the weather will be fabulous on your hair day so you can show it off.


----------



## faithVA

My curls are still really poppin  Instead of changing anything on Saturday, I'm going to try to repeat the same steps to see if I get the same results. I doubt that I have every repeated a process before. 

Tomorrow is technically my reset day. But my hair is still defined and it is still holding onto some moisture so I will refresh on Wednesday. Wednesday is supposed to be 65 here, so I will let my hair air dry in the wind.

I don't have any midweek regimen. But Wednesday, I will try a cleansing conditioner and see if that works better than just rinsing.


----------



## EmmJaii

Fluffed my hair on day 2, and I for sure thought that would mess up my ability to get a 7-day wash n go. To my surprise, my hair still looks great today (day 4). Still defined and yet also voluminous. Im especially surprised because I didn’t spend a lot of time raking or styling carefully and this is the best my hair has looked yet. Glad to know I can have a successful abbreviated routine.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My curls are still really poppin  Instead of changing anything on Saturday, I'm going to try to repeat the same steps to see if I get the same results. I doubt that I have every repeated a process before.
> 
> Tomorrow is technically my reset day. But my hair is still defined and it is still holding onto some moisture so I will refresh on Wednesday. Wednesday is supposed to be 65 here, so I will let my hair air dry in the wind.
> 
> I don't have any midweek regimen. But Wednesday, I will try a cleansing conditioner and see if that works better than just rinsing.


Yay!!! What stylers are you using?


----------



## GettingKinky

I was watching Aeleise’s live yesterday and she mentioned that she is testing a new product, but of course she wouldn’t say what it was. Does anyone in #SeeSomeCurls know what she’s experimenting with these days?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Yay!!! What stylers are you using?


Using UFD and Aunt Jackie's as a topper. I think it was the diluted conditioner that gave me the extended definition.


----------



## faithVA

I prepped my diluted shampoo and conditioner for the weekend reset. I used the Jessicurl shampoo. I will see if that works OK. I prefer the Elucene but the fragrance in it kills my eyes. 

I'm definitely going to use a cleansing conditioner with tomorrows wash. But I'm still undecided if I am going to follow that with the diluted conditioner. Maybe I will keep it simple this week and just use the cleansing conditioner and then if I don't like it follow it with the diluted conditioner. Yeah, that is what I will do.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Using UFD and Aunt Jackie's as a topper. I think it was the diluted conditioner that gave me the extended definition.


Definitely getting good saturation with conditioner is an important step. My sets get much h better when I started to use significantly more conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2

My original appointment had to be canceled because my my stylist was sick but I got my curly cut this past weekend and I love it. She used all Innersense products on me and I bought all of the products she used on me except for the mask. She styled my hair with Quiet Calm curl control and ICH which I liked and I'm interested to see how it will look with my own wng technique. Not once did she treat my hair ruff. She used her hands the whole time. It was a pleasant experience. I really like her. I plan to go to her for a dry cut every 12 weeks. Already have an appointment set for May. It was everything I wanted in a salon visit. 

I plan to use Innersense in conjunction with my Soultanical products and clay masks.


----------



## toaster

That’s great that you had a good experience @naturalagain2 !! Definitely share some pictures if you feel comfortable.

I used the QCCC as a leave in before and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Definitely getting good saturation with conditioner is an important step. My sets get much h better when I started to use significantly more conditioner.


I just gave in and ordered a liter of the briogeo curl charisma. It’s melts any tangles and I love it so much. Going to keep my 8 ounce bottle to refill for travel.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I just gave in and ordered a liter of the briogeo curl charisma. It’s melts any tangles and I love it so much. Going to keep my 8 ounce bottle to refill for travel.


This conditioner is on my list to try but I still have an unopened 32oz bottle of color radiance and my in use bottle is still about half full


----------



## naturalagain2

toaster said:


> That’s great that you had a good experience @naturalagain2 !! Definitely share some pictures if you feel comfortable.
> 
> I used the QCCC as a leave in before and quite enjoyed it.



I hardly take pics (bad I know). When I got home my stylist text me for a pic and I had already wrapped my hair up for the night lol. So the next day I took a front/side pic. I will post that when I get a moment (on my way to workout in a few). The only real good shot of my cut is a video she took of it. I wish I could post that up here. My hair shrinks so much it will be a long while before I get the exact look I want but I feel so much better with what I have already.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m late to the game but I wanna join. I want to make the following statement because I think it’s important to know.
I went through chemo last year. This is important to state because I’m experiencing the phenomenon called chemo curls. I’m not sure if the texture I have will be permanent because this is not the texture I had before all my hair fell out.
It reacts to certain products as it did in the past, but it doesn’t look the same.

Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)
-I’m guessing a mixture of 3c and 4a. It is fine to medium strands. My density is medium/high. It’s virgin hair that’s about 3ish of so inches. I’m guessing low perosity, but not as low as it use to be.

What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)

-I wash ranging from every 2 days to once a week. Going a week is way too long but I get lazy. I suffer from dandruff/seborrhoeic dermatitis. Using anti dandruff product don’t seem to make a difference even used daily. Simply keeping my oily scalp clean seems to do the trick very well.

I didn’t find out about the whole cancelling of Mielle until a couple weeks ago while searching for reviews.  Sue me, their products seem to work better consistently since I started using them a few months ago.

I haven’t noticed a difference with using shampoos and conditioners on my hair. I’m using up old products as well as some newer stuff. Mainly shampoos though. I had locs for 3 years prior. That was my main if not only hair product beforehand. I’ve only deep conditioned maybe twice since I’ve gotten some length.

Stylers seem to be important and that is where Mielle comes in. The Pomegranate & Honey Curl Defining Mousse is the closest I’ll get to a true wash and go. I literally just rake it through my hair in large sections and air dry. I love that I can just put this on towel dried hair.

I alternate with the leave in and Coil Sculpting Custard combo for times when I know I won’t have time to redo my hair later in the week or it’s going to be super cold. I was copying people online with short hair and doing the whole smoothing or finger curling stuff at first. Hmm, I really don’t need all of that. It sometimes comes out looking unnatural and takes a lot longer. I haven’t tried the rake only method yet with this product. I just kept raking then  smoothing. I love this product for the incredible shine, but it gives me a really firm hold. I also hate it has to be done on soaking wet hair.

Then I put on a satin bonnet thingy when I remember to.

What are your length goals from joining this challenge?

-I want to gain and retain 5 1/2 inches by the end of this year.

What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?

-To perfect the wash and go. To wear my hair only in this style for the majority if not the entire year. Wear my hair in this style while being short instead of hiding it behind extensions or hats like I did several times in the past when I big chopped.

Any current struggles or concerns?
-Refreshing curls that squish on the sides without to much manipulation.

Finding products that leave my hair super soft while still providing shine and curl definition. My hair feels fine when I was the products out. I want run-fingers-through-hair softness. I wash my hair frequently enough that I don’t need the super firm hold.

Not to become a product junkie again. I find a lot of products leave my hair frizzy, dull and undefined.

Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)
I’m posting pics of my hair with both of my main stylers being used.


----------



## DVAntDany

I doesn’t seem like it will let me post a picture.








						68-C11-B68-1-A77-405-A-95-B2-D204-BF10-F233
					

Image 68-C11-B68-1-A77-405-A-95-B2-D204-BF10-F233 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						F681991-A-CC9-C-485-E-8-AA0-FBE3-EF77-E5-E9
					

Image F681991-A-CC9-C-485-E-8-AA0-FBE3-EF77-E5-E9 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



-These are me raking products with the mousse.










						E5-AD01-DB-C58-F-4495-A26-D-59476-B5-A7556
					

Image E5-AD01-DB-C58-F-4495-A26-D-59476-B5-A7556 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						21-EBC233-A3-D1-4-A6-E-88-EC-D9217-C4119-A9
					

Image 21-EBC233-A3-D1-4-A6-E-88-EC-D9217-C4119-A9 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



-These are me raking and smoothing with the custard.









						D802-F744-F7-EF-40-AD-AC69-99863-DD15756
					

Image D802-F744-F7-EF-40-AD-AC69-99863-DD15756 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						15-A0-C4-E9-3559-4-C19-918-F-815269-B41600
					

Image 15-A0-C4-E9-3559-4-C19-918-F-815269-B41600 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



-This is why I don’t smooth with the mousse.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m late to the game but I wanna join. I want to make the following statement because I think it’s important to know.
> I went through chemo last year. This is important to state because I’m experiencing the phenomenon called chemo curls. I’m not sure if the texture I have will be permanent because this is not the texture I had before all my hair fell out.
> It reacts to certain products as it did in the past, but it doesn’t look the same.
> 
> Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)
> -I’m guessing a mixture of 3c and 4a. It is fine to medium strands. My density is medium/high. It’s virgin hair that’s about 3ish of so inches. I’m guessing low perosity, but not as low as it use to be.
> 
> What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)
> 
> -I wash ranging from every 2 days to once a week. Going a week is way too long but I get lazy. I suffer from dandruff/seborrhoeic dermatitis. Using anti dandruff product don’t seem to make a difference even used daily. Simply keeping my oily scalp clean seems to do the trick very well.
> 
> I didn’t find out about the whole cancelling of Mielle until a couple weeks ago while searching for reviews.  Sue me, their products seem to work better consistently since I started using them a few months ago.
> 
> I haven’t noticed a difference with using shampoos and conditioners on my hair. I’m using up old products as well as some newer stuff. Mainly shampoos though. I had locs for 3 years prior. That was my main if not only hair product beforehand. I’ve only deep conditioned maybe twice since I’ve gotten some length.
> 
> Stylers seem to be important and that is where Mielle comes in. The Pomegranate & Honey Curl Defining Mousse is the closest I’ll get to a true wash and go. I literally just rake it through my hair in large sections and air dry. I love that I can just put this on towel dried hair.
> 
> I alternate with the leave in and Coil Sculpting Custard combo for times when I know I won’t have time to redo my hair later in the week or it’s going to be super cold. I was copying people online with short hair and doing the whole smoothing or finger curling stuff at first. Hmm, I really don’t need all of that. It sometimes comes out looking unnatural and takes a lot longer. I haven’t tried the rake only method yet with this product. I just kept raking then  smoothing. I love this product for the incredible shine, but it gives me a really firm hold. I also hate it has to be done on soaking wet hair.
> 
> Then I put on a satin bonnet thingy when I remember to.
> 
> What are your length goals from joining this challenge?
> 
> -I want to gain and retain 5 1/2 inches by the end of this year.
> 
> What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?
> 
> -To perfect the wash and go. To wear my hair only in this style for the majority if not the entire year. Wear my hair in this style while being short instead of hiding it behind extensions or hats like I did several times in the past when I big chopped.
> 
> Any current struggles or concerns?
> -Refreshing curls that squish on the sides without to much manipulation.
> 
> Finding products that leave my hair super soft while still providing shine and curl definition. My hair feels fine when I was the products out. I want run-fingers-through-hair softness. I wash my hair frequently enough that I don’t need the super firm hold.
> 
> Not to become a product junkie again. I find a lot of products leave my hair frizzy, dull and undefined.
> 
> Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)
> I’m posting pics of my hair with both of my main stylers being used.


Welcome to the challenge. Glad you made it on the other side of chemo and hope you are doing well.

Your curls are so cute. I think you will have a lot of fun with them and just keep it simple. I definitely like the custard pics #2 and then set #1. 

The ladies in here have a lot of experience with products. I think you will get a lot of useful tips and suggestions.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I doesn’t seem like it will let me post a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68-C11-B68-1-A77-405-A-95-B2-D204-BF10-F233
> 
> 
> Image 68-C11-B68-1-A77-405-A-95-B2-D204-BF10-F233 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F681991-A-CC9-C-485-E-8-AA0-FBE3-EF77-E5-E9
> 
> 
> Image F681991-A-CC9-C-485-E-8-AA0-FBE3-EF77-E5-E9 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -These are me raking products with the mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5-AD01-DB-C58-F-4495-A26-D-59476-B5-A7556
> 
> 
> Image E5-AD01-DB-C58-F-4495-A26-D-59476-B5-A7556 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-EBC233-A3-D1-4-A6-E-88-EC-D9217-C4119-A9
> 
> 
> Image 21-EBC233-A3-D1-4-A6-E-88-EC-D9217-C4119-A9 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -These are me raking and smoothing with the custard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D802-F744-F7-EF-40-AD-AC69-99863-DD15756
> 
> 
> Image D802-F744-F7-EF-40-AD-AC69-99863-DD15756 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-A0-C4-E9-3559-4-C19-918-F-815269-B41600
> 
> 
> Image 15-A0-C4-E9-3559-4-C19-918-F-815269-B41600 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -This is why I don’t smooth with the mousse.


Maybe smoothing has been my issue with the mousse. My hair just straightens out. I use it before I color my hair to make my hair lay straight. In the future I will try raking it instead.


----------



## faithVA

I did a reset this morning. I used a cleansing conditioner and then followed that with the UFD and Aunt Jackie's. I'm not sure if the cleansing conditioner is not enough to remove all of the product or if it coats my hair too much. But I wasn't able to get much definition in my hair after rinsing. And my gel can only do so much. Fortunately, that was the last of my cleansing conditioner. 

What I realize that if my curls aren't defined easily in the shower, I'm not saving any time. I may save time in the cleanse and condition step but make up for it in the style step. 

Now mid-week I am thinking of just doing my weekend routine but just shampoo once. Since my shampoo is diluted, it should not be as harsh on my hair every 3 days. That's next up for next week.


----------



## toaster

Welcome @DVAntDany ! Your curls are beautiful and I think you’ll have a lot of fun experimenting as they grow out (if that’s your goal). So happy you’re past chemo, and I wish you continued health!


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Welcome @DVAntDany ! Your curls are beautiful and I think you’ll have a lot of fun experimenting as they grow out (if that’s your goal). So happy you’re past chemo, and I wish you continued health!


Thanks. I’m happy to be here...again. I use to frequent this site back when I was high school back in 2006. Man, it’s been a long time.

I miss this community and trying to grow my hair out. Having locs for a few years let me come to terms with my hair texture aka just love whatgrows out of my head.

I can’t wait to have even more fun with my hair and just enjoy it.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Maybe smoothing has been my issue with the mousse. My hair just straightens out. I use it before I color my hair to make my hair lay straight. In the future I will try raking it instead.


Yeah, I had to change up the technique to make it work. At first, I thought it was just the product, but it seems be both technique and product.

I never thought that raking products would work. I was so surprised. I love how easy it is. I saw Taylor Anne doing it on MadCurls with her short hair. I decided to try it out. I love this technique.


----------



## DVAntDany

Ya’ll give me a moment to read through everything and catch up.


----------



## toaster

Did my midweek wash. Used knot today and pop lock glaze. I think I’ll get good results, but the application process was not good. Pop lock lost all of its slip on top of the knot today. It was hard to rake!

I think on Sunday I’ll try pop lock over QCCC. If that doesn’t work, I’ll keep using it alone and over the earthtones butter. That was honestly one of my best wash and go’s. It was soft, had movement, held up during my workouts and didn’t frizz or shrink a ton.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome @DVAntDany!
I’m happy to hear that you are post chemo and doing well. Your curls looks great!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I did a reset this morning. I used a cleansing conditioner and then followed that with the UFD and Aunt Jackie's. I'm not sure if the cleansing conditioner is not enough to remove all of the product or if it coats my hair too much. But I wasn't able to get much definition in my hair after rinsing. And my gel can only do so much. Fortunately, that was the last of my cleansing conditioner.
> 
> What I realize that if my curls aren't defined easily in the shower, I'm not saving any time. I may save time in the cleanse and condition step but make up for it in the style step.
> 
> Now mid-week I am thinking of just doing my weekend routine but just shampoo once. Since my shampoo is diluted, it should not be as harsh on my hair every 3 days. That's next up for next week.



I’ve never been a fan of cowashing and I’ve never tried a cleansing conditioner. I may over shampoo my hair, but I always get my best results after shampooing. I think you should be fine with a diluted moisture poo for your midweek styling.


----------



## toaster

Of course the knot today/pop lock combo gave me elongated curls that aren’t too stiff or flat. Ugh.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Ya’ll give me a moment to read through everything and catch up.


Are you finished yet    Just kidding


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never been a fan of cowashing and I’ve never tried a cleansing conditioner. I may over shampoo my hair, but I always get my best results after shampooing. I think you should be fine with a diluted moisture poo for your midweek styling.


A cleansing conditioner is pretty much just a creamy shampoo  It works great when I am doing some type of twist style. But definitely going to try the shampoo mid-week and see how that goes. I'm definitely looking forward to fewer products in my cabinet


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Of course the knot today/pop lock combo gave me elongated curls that aren’t too stiff or flat. Ugh.


That's a problem? I'm confused


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> That's a problem? I'm confused


Usually, no! But when I applied the pop lock over the knot today it felt like the products were fighting each other. There was zero slip. Almost felt like the water was removed from my hair or something.

I know it wasn’t, because my hair feels heavy like it does when it’s full of water. And the products didn’t bead up or anything, but the application process was horrible! I could barely take my fingers through to style.

Depending on how my hair reacts this week, I’ll try it again.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Are you finished yet  Just kidding


Ooh wee, I’m not sure I’ll ever finish. I’m trying to catch on the name of brands and all of those acronyms. This might take a while.  

Would it be appropriate to give reviews of products on here? I got a little too happy when Mielle had 30% off online  along with the new customer 20% off code and purchased a lot. So I’ve tried several of their products and can tell you my thoughts.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Of course the knot today/pop lock combo gave me elongated curls that aren’t too stiff or flat. Ugh.


Is that a bad thing?  Never mind I see you already explained.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> A cleansing conditioner is pretty much just a creamy shampoo  It works great when I am doing some type of twist style. But definitely going to try the shampoo mid-week and see how that goes. I'm definitely looking forward to fewer products in my cabinet


I’m scared of conditioner on my scalp. Even now, I put it a half inch to full inch from my scalp. I may try a cleansing conditioner if it is truly just a moisturizing shampoo.

Do you all just use it so you can have a fresh restyle rather than to focus on cleaning your scalp? I don’t want to potentially dry my hair out although I’ve never had that problem before.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Usually, no! But when I applied the pop lock over the knot today it felt like the products were fighting each other. There was zero slip. Almost felt like the water was removed from my hair or something.
> 
> I know it wasn’t, because my hair feels heavy like it does when it’s full of water. And the products didn’t bead up or anything, but the application process was horrible! I could barely take my fingers through to style.
> 
> Depending on how my hair reacts this week, I’ll try it again.


My hair reacts that way when I try to use a flaxseed gel. It has an astringent type feeling. Maybe the combination is causing a similar reaction.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Ooh wee, I’m not sure I’ll ever finish. I’m trying to catch on the name of brands and all of those acronyms. This might take a while.
> 
> Would it be appropriate to give reviews of products on here? I got a little too happy when Mielle had 30% off online  along with the new customer 20% off code and purchased a lot. So I’ve tried several of their products and can tell you my thoughts.


Definitely let us know how you use and what you like or don't like about a product. That's the only way the ladies can make sure they remain product junkies


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m scared of conditioner on my scalp. Even now, I put it a half inch to full inch from my scalp. I may try a cleansing conditioner if it is truly just a moisturizing shampoo.
> 
> Do you all just use it so you can have a fresh restyle rather than to focus on cleaning your scalp? I don’t want to potentially dry my hair out although I’ve never had that problem before.


My hair tends to be on the dry side so I'm still playing around with different cleansing products and techniques. It isn't something I would suggest for you since your hair doesn't appear to be dry at all. 

I'm the only one that uses a cleansing conditioner in this thread as far as I know. And I'm just trying to see if various products work mid-week. 

My hair is a bit different from many ladies in this thread. I wouldn't use what I do as a base for anything  Some heads can use just about anything. I have a very narrow window of products that I can use on my head. And I'm still trying to figure those out.

I've never been afraid of conditioner on my scalp although I know many are. I've never noticed them doing anything special at the salon so I just do what they do.

Just use what you have and what is working for you.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> My hair tends to be on the dry side so I'm still playing around with different cleansing products and techniques. It isn't something I would suggest for you since your hair doesn't appear to be dry at all.
> 
> I'm the only one that uses a cleansing conditioner in this thread as far as I know. And I'm just trying to see if various products work mid-week.
> 
> My hair is a bit different from many ladies in this thread. I wouldn't use what I do as a base for anything  Some heads can use just about anything. I have a very narrow window of products that I can use on my head. And I'm still trying to figure those out.
> 
> I've never been afraid of conditioner on my scalp although I know many are. I've never noticed them doing anything special at the salon so I just do what they do.
> 
> Just use what you have and what is working for you.


When my scalp is not acting up and making wet dandruff, it also can easily build up what I think is solidified sebum. It’s thick, white, creamy and pretty much water repellent. I have to pull out the big guns to remove this. It can take days and several washes to get rid of this.

Besides conditioner not doing a thing for my scalp beyond making it gunky, I suffered from hygral fatigue about 5 years back. I had virigin hair and never used heat on it.

It became so bad that it started stretching  like bubblegum when wet. I was predominantly using the Deva Curl Decadence Line when it became its worst.  Shortly after that, I switched to diy micro-locs and stopped using conditioner completely. My hair thanked me.

I just experienced a PTSD flashback to the days I use to co-wash. Yeah, I’ll take your advice and stick to what is working.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> When my scalp is not acting up and making wet dandruff, it also can easily build up what I think is solidified sebum. It’s thick, white, creamy and pretty much water repellent. I have to pull out the big guns to remove this. It can take days and several washes to get rid of this.
> 
> Besides conditioner not doing a thing for my scalp beyond making it gunky, I suffered from hygral fatigue about 5 years back. I had virigin hair and never used heat on it.
> 
> It became so bad that it started stretching  like bubblegum when wet. I was predominantly using the Deva Curl Decadence Line when it became its worst.  Shortly after that, I switched to diy micro-locs and stopped using conditioner completely. My hair thanked me.
> 
> I just experienced a PTSD flashback to the days I use to co-wash. Yeah, I’ll take your advice and stick to what is working.


 Yep, definitely stick with what works for you. My scalp has never seen sebum and my hair would laugh at water actually getting into it. There is no one fits all. 

I'm glad you have your scalp issues under control.


----------



## GettingKinky

I may have to stop following Aishia on IG. She has gone beyond being snarky to just being mean. And being factually incorrect in her snarkiness. 
I learned a lot from her, but she’s just too much


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to stop following Aishia on IG. She has gone beyond being snarky to just being mean. And being factually incorrect in her snarkiness.
> I learned a lot from her, but she’s just too much


What did she say?


----------



## LavenderMint

Uncle Funky is having a sale good until Friday. I just ordered a liter of the Curly Magic not too long ago and I’m fighting temptation to order another...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dang you have me tempted! @LavenderMint 


I hate to admit this but I still havent washed J's hair yall. LOL  That wash n go has been holding on like fire.  Since Jan 18th.
 I did put some conditioner on it to detangle it on Saturday but he was whining. So i let it go.  I *will be* doing it again this saturday.  That coco black naturals gel is the ultimate styler. I added curl activator gel under it to combat the crunch and it seemed to work.  Only problem I foresee is a long detangling process in the back because of the way he sleeps it keeps getting smushed in resulting in tangles.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA astringent is exactly how it felt to apply product yesterday! What an odd mix. Oh well, I got a good hairstyle out of it!

@GettingKinky I unfollowed all of them (Aisha, aeleise, black girl curls) a while ago. It really lightened up my timeline. I am super grateful for what I learned from their methods, but the negativity and attitude became too much for me. It also just got really repetitive after a while. I get it. You want me to partner with a stylist. I’m happy to have unfollowed.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered some curly magic to try under my pop lock. I already know I love it under mousse def. 

I think I’ve given up on the idea of a one styler wash and go, unless I’m traveling. If I am traveling, mousse def or pop lock will give me a great wash and go without anything underneath.


----------



## bubbles12345

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to stop following Aishia on IG. She has gone beyond being snarky to just being mean. And being factually incorrect in her snarkiness.
> I learned a lot from her, but she’s just too much


I thought it was just me. They are starting to annoy me. Lol

I think I will leave the Get some curls soon. It's not really that helpful anymore since they got rid of the community and limited it to just a few videos. 

There are a lot other nicer curl stylists coming up now fortunately.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> What did she say?



They were ripping on an IG post one of her followers made that was saying why shea butter/coconut oil/ castor oil are bad for hair. But the things she ripped her about weren’t even incorrect. Basically she was telling this woman to stay in her lane, but Aishia was the one who was wrong. It’s like if you aren’t a cosmetologist she thinks you have no right to share hair information.

I also don’t like the way they were going on and on about how you can’t wear a twist out unless you have high density hair.

I think I’m just over her.


----------



## GettingKinky

I didn’t do my midweek wash this week because I’m going to get my gray dyed today. So I’m wearing a day 6 wash n go. Either I have gotten more OK with frizz or this jello shot is really good.
I wish my stylist who does my color knew how to cut curly hair....


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> They were ripping on an IG post one of her followers made that was saying why shea butter/coconut oil/ castor oil are bad for hair. But the things she ripped her about weren’t even incorrect. Basically she was telling this woman to stay in her lane, but Aishia was the one who was wrong. It’s like if you aren’t a cosmetologist she thinks you have no right to share hair information.
> 
> I also don’t like the way they were going on and on about how you can’t wear a twist out unless you have high density hair.
> 
> I think I’m just over her.


Maybe as they get a little age and wisdom behind them they will soften up. 

I still follow them but I don't read too much unless I see something of interest. But I only did the digital for 30 days because I could see it wasn't going to be much of a conversation to learn.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Maybe as they get a little age and wisdom behind them they will soften up.
> 
> I still follow them but I don't read too much unless I see something of interest. But I only did the digital for 30 days because I could see it wasn't going to be much of a conversation to learn.



They aren’t that young. Aishia is at least 40. I think she’s proud of her abrasive personality. I stayed in the DS for the rest of the members definitely not for the As they were only minimally helpful.


----------



## kimpaur

I did my hair yesterday and woke up with turrible*in Charles Barkley voice* bed head 


Ls this week:
  *Not making sure I was fully detangled before styling

* lazy banding on not fully dry hair 

  * Trying  a new “saturation” method with Wetline as a base 



Usually I apply my Texture ID Styling Cream then the Wetline and my hair is great. My hair likes this combo well enough but I forgot how lackluster Wetline is alone-now I remember!

Onto the saturation method:
A YouTube fav mentioned her stylist some how saturating her hair in water + applying gel all over yet when she got up from the bowl her hair wasn’t dripping-just heavy and weighed down with water.

That sounded great so I tried it and it worked!-I feel like with this could take my WNGs to another level-with better application and a better gel,of course.

Ws This Week:
  *My hair literally stayed weighed down the entire time. I didn’t have to rewet at all. Styling my hair was really easy and I felt like I didn’t NEED so many sections 
  *Sectioning off with Bantu Knots after applying conditioner.  My curls really like this. 


To-Do List:
 *work on detangling more effectively  
 * find a better gel(will probably be UFD)
 *get a diffuser
 *figure out how the heck to cut down my shampooing plus conditioning time.



I feel like my shampooing + detangling sessions wouldn’t take so long if I washed my hair more than once a week. In my newly natural days my hair really liked it when I cowashed +put my hair in a puff every 2 or 3 days.

That’s something I’ll have to revisit once I have my routine + products down.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> They aren’t that young. Aishia is at least 40. I think she’s proud of her abrasive personality. I stayed in the DS for the rest of the members definitely not for the As they were only minimally helpful.


I know they aren't that young but some people don't soften until later in life  Remaining optimistic


----------



## faithVA

This is the day after reset and I have 3rd day hair today  It didn't keep me from going outside looking crazy. I may try to find that q-redew tonight and see if it can be revived. I doubt it. I was going to reset on Sunday but I may bump that up to Saturday. 

My color is on the way. I will CCS this weekend and then color next weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I know they aren't that young but some people don't soften until later in life  Remaining optimistic


You have more faith than me I am too through with Aishia.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> I thought it was just me. They are starting to annoy me. Lol
> 
> I think I will leave the Get some curls soon. It's not really that helpful anymore since they got rid of the community and limited it to just a few videos.
> 
> There are a lot other nicer curl stylists coming up now fortunately.


It looks like Keya has started a digital salon alum group on Facebook. I thought about joining, but I don’t need to spend more time online talking about hair. LHCF is enough for me.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to stop following Aishia on IG. She has gone beyond being snarky to just being mean. And being factually incorrect in her snarkiness.
> I learned a lot from her, but she’s just too much


I’m glad I haven’t had an opportunity to get to know or follow any of these hairstylist/influencers.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I’m glad I haven’t had an opportunity to get to know or follow any of these hairstylist/influencers.


It’s really a mixed bag with them. They have great information and a bad attitude. Luckily have have found a local stylist with a great personality. But she is super conservative about Covid so I don’t know when she will open again so that I can have her do my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

This jello shot must be super strong. Normally my stylist doesn’t wash my hair before she colors it, but today she said my hair felt like it has a lot of product so she washed it first. And I was on day 6. And very little frizz. I just need to get this to give me decent day 1 hair.


----------



## sugaplum

I would love to joint this challenge please if it’s not too late



Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) 3” 3c
What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) Cowash everyday with cone free conditioner mixed with honey and EVOO 
What are your length goals from joining this challenge? S shoulder length
What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? I cover my hair with my hijab  
Any current struggles or concerns? Not deep conditioning enough
Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It looks like Keya has started a digital salon alum group on Facebook. I thought about joining, but I don’t need to spend more time online talking about hair. LHCF is enough for me.


I joined. Not to talk but because I never get enough looking at curly hair  Hoping to see some small coils like mine and see if they have any tips for me. I also want to check out some different shapes. I'm not sold on my current shape. 

I will bring back any fun tidbits.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m glad I haven’t had an opportunity to get to know or follow any of these hairstylist/influencers.


I wouldn't be here without them. So, as @GettingKinky says its a mixed bag. Their advice is good but there presentation leaves much to be desired.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> This jello shot must be super strong. Normally my stylist doesn’t wash my hair before she colors it, but today she said my hair felt like it has a lot of product so she washed it first. And I was on day 6. And very little frizz. I just need to get this to give me decent day 1 hair.


I would think it would have a lot of the "plastic" ingredients in it which do not wash off easily and aren't easily penetrable. Glad she recognized it. Otherwise the color would look like it took and within a few weeks it would just disappear.


----------



## faithVA

sugaplum said:


> I would love to joint this challenge please if it’s not too late
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) 3” 3c
> What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) Cowash everyday with cone free conditioner mixed with honey and EVOO
> What are your length goals from joining this challenge? S shoulder length
> What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? I cover my hair with my hijab
> Any current struggles or concerns? Not deep conditioning enough
> Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)


Welcome @sugaplum. It's not too late.


----------



## naturalagain2

Here's a pic of my cut. Not the best pic but the only one I took .


----------



## DVAntDany

I guess I’ll give a review today and complain about some Mielle products. Lol

The Pomegranate and Honey Detangling shampoo is okay. It cleanses the hair but it’s not great on the scalp. It will require a double shampoo cleanse to get rid of oily scalp buildup. It is detangling.

The Pomegranate and Honey Moisturizing Detangling Conditioning is also just okay. It is detangling and does not clog up my bath drain.

Now here goes my rant. I have tried using the Honey & Ginger Styling gel several times and I just don’t like it. It sucks when used on damp hair, without leave-in or used to refresh 2nd and 3rd day hair.

Today I paired it with the Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in. I had to use it on soaking wet hair and be overly liberal with application to get any type of definition. This product does not automatically clump curls on contact like other products offered from Mielle.

This gel requires smoothing hair in small sections to avoid major frizz. Raking this product into my hair is not an option. It will not give curl definition/clumping or reduce frizz on its own. 7hrs later, my hair is still damp at the roots in the crown of my head. So it takes a full work day for short hair to dry.

It is softer because I used it on wet hair rather than damp. On dry or damp hair this feels cripspy and crunchy. My curls are even more shrunk up and curlier than usual. My hair isn’t even this curly without product.

If this was the first product I used from them, I would have thought this was as good as it gets. This reminds me of using gel back in the day and not getting immaculate curl separation from root to tip.

In addition to not so great performance, this fragrance is super loud and citrusy like citronella or lemongrass. I will not be repurchasing because it requires too much work for mediocre results.









						574-D5958-1870-40-D5-9815-61041-C2-F14-DE
					

Image 574-D5958-1870-40-D5-9815-61041-C2-F14-DE hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						C3-AADA96-0-B41-4917-B6-F3-1-B5-E3-E7-D3070
					

Image C3-AADA96-0-B41-4917-B6-F3-1-B5-E3-E7-D3070 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						2-C7487-B5-C139-45-E1-B7-FA-B4-A9-A22-BD70-C
					

Image 2-C7487-B5-C139-45-E1-B7-FA-B4-A9-A22-BD70-C hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> View attachment 469707
> 
> Here's a pic of my cut. Not the best pic but the only one I took .


Very nice. I like the side tapers.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I wouldn't be here without them. So, as @GettingKinky says its a mixed bag. Their advice is good but there presentation leaves much to be desired.


I don’t know any stylists names except for a few on YouTube. I’m so far removed from the whole curly hair community.


----------



## DVAntDany

naturalagain2 said:


> View attachment 469707
> 
> Here's a pic of my cut. Not the best pic but the only one I took .


I agree the shape looks really nice. I can’t wait until I get enough length to cut into something.


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> Very nice. I like the side tapers.


 
Thanks!


----------



## naturalagain2

DVAntDany said:


> I agree the shape looks really nice. I can’t wait until I get enough length to cut into something.



Thanks! The top of my hair touches my nose. I don't get any hangtime. My hair dries rising to the sun lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I joined. Not to talk but because I never get enough looking at curly hair  Hoping to see some small coils like mine and see if they have any tips for me. I also want to check out some different shapes. I'm not sold on my current shape.
> 
> I will bring back any fun tidbits.


I’m looking forward to your reports. you can tell me if it’s worth joining. I have a FB account, but I spend zero time on FB


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I would think it would have a lot of the "plastic" ingredients in it which do not wash off easily and aren't easily penetrable. Glad she recognized it. Otherwise the color would look like it took and within a few weeks it would just disappear.



the Jell-O shot doesn’t really have lots of plastics. It’s botanically based. But it must have felt different to her. 

Ingredients: Water, Okra extract, Aloe vera juice, Pectin, Chamomile flower extract, Nettle leaf extract, Melissa leaf extract, Peppermint leaf extract, Horsetail leaf extract, Yucca Vera leaf extract, propanediol (corn-based preservative booster), aminopropanol (pH balancer), strawberry fruit essence, benzyl alcohol dehydroacetic acid (non-drying alcohol used in preservation system), carbomer 980 (thickener), sodium gluconate (beet-based preservative booster).


----------



## GettingKinky

I like your cut @naturalagain2 !!

welcome @sugaplum


----------



## kimpaur

My Black Orchid diffuser gets delivered  Monday! 

Can’t wait to try with the Miss Jessie’s products I bought today!

I’m on staycation starting next week, I am seriously looking forward to playing in my hair


----------



## toaster

Love the cut @naturalagain2 !!!

@DVAntDany Great review! I think you mentioned watching MAD curls on YouTube? I love all their product reviews!


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’m looking forward to your reports. you can tell me if it’s worth joining. I have a FB account, but I spend zero time on FB


I’m the same with FB. I have an IG account just to stalk influencers and brands. Lol I post nothing and have no clue why people choose to follow me.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Love the cut @naturalagain2 !!!
> 
> @DVAntDany Great review! I think you mentioned watching MAD curls on YouTube? I love all their product reviews!


Thanks.

I enjoy watching them too. They seem so pleasant. I love the mother and daughter bonding. We don’t like the same products though. 

TA can get away using Cantu, but their products are all trash when it comes to my hair. Dry and flakey or oily and greasy. Even though I think LA’s hair looks silkier than mine, I feel that I may be able to use her product recommendations more.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to stop following Aishia on IG. She has gone beyond being snarky to just being mean. And being factually incorrect in her snarkiness.
> I learned a lot from her, but she’s just too much


I've felt like that about her. She thinks it's her being snarky and blunt/keeping it real but she can come across incredibly nasty and unlikeable. She does not have a likeability factor to her. I find even Aeliese to be a bit more digestible than her. I remember over two years ago I purchased their book and bought Entwine styler. I dm'd Aishia to share my experience with the product and she basically told me it's not body butter and I don't need to apply it as such. I was thinking  . She was so darn nasty and condescending just basically assuming I applied the product incorrectly.  I unfollowed for a while until last year when I skeptically decided to try a wash n go and learn from them. Her attitude sucks and she doesn't have the charisma to carry off what she deems snarky. She's petty and nasty.


----------



## DVAntDany

kimpaur said:


> My Black Orchid diffuser gets delivered  Monday!
> 
> Can’t wait to try with the Miss Jessie’s products I bought today!
> 
> I’m on staycation starting next week, I am seriously looking forward to playing in my hair


I’m about to check out the Black Orchid diffuser. I have nothing to dry my hair with.

I can’t wait to hear how it and this Miss Jessie’s products work for you.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I’m the same with FB. I have an IG account just to stalk influencers and brands. Lol I post nothing and have no clue why people choose to follow me.


My IG account is the same. I have 0 posts and 0 followers.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> I've felt like that about her. She thinks it's her being snarky and blunt/keeping it real but she can come across incredibly nasty and unlikeable. She does not have a likeability factor to her. I find even Aeliese to be a bit more digestible than her. I remember over two years ago I purchased their book and bought Entwine styler. I dm'd Aishia to share my experience with the product and she basically told me it's not body butter and I don't need to apply it as such. I was thinking  . She was so darn nasty and condescending just basically assuming I applied the product incorrectly.  I unfollowed for a while until last year when I skeptically decided to try a wash n go and learn from them. Her attitude sucks and she doesn't have the charisma to carry off what she deems snarky. She's petty and nasty.



Yep. She thinks she is the queen of curly hair and no one else knows what they are talking about and that they should all just “stay in their lane”

After my 1st interaction with her in the DS I almost dropped my membership. Luckily the other people there made up for her nastiness.

I’m thinking that SeeSomeCurls isn’t going to be nearly as successful as the DS. They need nicer people to help everyone like Cassandra and Roni. Once people watch all the videos and attend a few lives there will be no reason to keep subscribing.

It’s really kind of sad because I love their message that all black women can wear their hair the way it grows out of their head with pride and confidence.

She had another “snarky” live with Sonnie where she said people who put food in their hair are just as bad as the gorilla glue woman. I didn’t watch that one,  but I’m sure it would have pissed me off.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> the Jell-O shot doesn’t really have lots of plastics. It’s botanically based. But it must have felt different to her.
> 
> Ingredients: Water, Okra extract, Aloe vera juice, Pectin, Chamomile flower extract, Nettle leaf extract, Melissa leaf extract, Peppermint leaf extract, Horsetail leaf extract, Yucca Vera leaf extract, propanediol (corn-based preservative booster), aminopropanol (pH balancer), strawberry fruit essence, benzyl alcohol dehydroacetic acid (non-drying alcohol used in preservation system), carbomer 980 (thickener), sodium gluconate (beet-based preservative booster).


Yeah, that is why I put plastic in quotes. Pectin and carbomer to me would act like "plastics" or harder to remove from the hair. In order to have that hold they have to use something that crystalizes in a way. Don't know another term for it.


----------



## DVAntDany

naturalagain2 said:


> Thanks! The top of my hair touches my nose. I don't get any hangtime. My hair dries rising to the sun lol.


Oh my, the shrinkage is real. At least you have volume with your lovely gravity defying hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

Welcome @DVAntDany!! It sounds like you have a good idea what’s working for you & your curls are cute! We all have some different strategies going on here & I’m looking forward to seeing your wng journey.


----------



## LavenderMint

So.... I’ve basically been in the house since I had mini-Mint in early 2020.
Suffice to say: I am BORED & have been itching to do something new. 

So on my break from my students, I ran over to Ulta & bought some CurlSmith hair makeup.   2 Ruby & 1 Rose Gold.

I am under the dryer right now & I Have Thoughts. I’ll also have to post pics on my IG & Pinterest because it was a serious pain looking for reviews by tighter coily-kinky-curlies OR ladies with deeper skin tones. Very frustrating.
I’m going to wait until later this weekend to post the pics because I want to see the color & hold fully dry with a few days to live in it.


----------



## kimpaur

LavenderMint said:


> So.... I’ve basically been in the house since I had mini-Mint in early 2020.
> Suffice to say: I am BORED & have been itching to do something new.
> 
> So on my break from my students, I ran over to Ulta & bought some CurlSmith hair makeup.   2 Ruby & 1 Rose Gold.
> 
> I am under the dryer right now & I Have Thoughts. I’ll also have to post pics on my IG & Pinterest because it was a serious pain looking for reviews by tighter coily-kinky-curlies OR ladies with deeper skin tones. Very frustrating.
> I’m going to wait until later this weekend to post the pics because I want to see the color & hold fully dry with a few days to live in it.



Please do!
I’ve been using Get Hued Color Gel in Bronze and I love it,plus it’s black owned. This Curlsmith gel is really calling my name though since I can just pick it up at ULTA vs waiting for it to ship 

I’m curious about the difference between the two

And I agree-why aren’t there more red-headed naturals?


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> Yep. She thinks she is the queen of curly hair and no one else knows what they are talking about and that they should all just “stay in their lane”
> 
> After my 1st interaction with her in the DS I almost dropped my membership. Luckily the other people there made up for her nastiness.
> 
> I’m thinking that SeeSomeCurls isn’t going to be nearly as successful as the DS. They need nicer people to help everyone like Cassandra and Roni. Once people watch all the videos and attend a few lives there will be no reason to keep subscribing.
> 
> It’s really kind of sad because I love their message that all black women can wear their hair the way it grows out of their head with pride and confidence.
> 
> She had another “snarky” live with Sonnie where she said people who put food in their hair are just as bad as the gorilla glue woman. I didn’t watch that one,  but I’m sure it would have pissed me off.


I agree with all of this. 
I remember when I finally joined the DS I was so underwhelmed. I learned more tho watching the videos there, listening to them and really watching their YouTube videos. I didn't post questions too much, b/c I saw how things are over there. It sucks b/c I do *love* their message and their main message is that there is nothing wrong with your natural hair, it's fine how it grows out your head, embrace it and stop trying to change it. They have a lot of priceless gems and they have changed how I look at natural hair, my views towards YouTubers and even the forums. My mindset towards hair and products have changed a lot, and I'm grateful for that. I do think they are very knowledgeable and educated about hair.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> Yep. She thinks she is the queen of curly hair and no one else knows what they are talking about and that they should all just “stay in their lane”
> 
> After my 1st interaction with her in the DS I almost dropped my membership. Luckily the other people there made up for her nastiness.
> 
> I’m thinking that SeeSomeCurls isn’t going to be nearly as successful as the DS. They need nicer people to help everyone like Cassandra and Roni. Once people watch all the videos and attend a few lives there will be no reason to keep subscribing.
> 
> It’s really kind of sad because I love their message that all black women can wear their hair the way it grows out of their head with pride and confidence.
> 
> She had another “snarky” live with Sonnie where she said people who put food in their hair are just as bad as the gorilla glue woman. I didn’t watch that one,  but I’m sure it would have pissed me off.


I agree.

For natural newbies, I'd definitely recommend their book or to join See Some Curls for a month or two, but no more than that.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> So.... I’ve basically been in the house since I had mini-Mint in early 2020.
> Suffice to say: I am BORED & have been itching to do something new.
> 
> So on my break from my students, I ran over to Ulta & bought some CurlSmith hair makeup.   2 Ruby & 1 Rose Gold.
> 
> I am under the dryer right now & I Have Thoughts. I’ll also have to post pics on my IG & Pinterest because it was a serious pain looking for reviews by tighter coily-kinky-curlies OR ladies with deeper skin tones. Very frustrating.
> I’m going to wait until later this weekend to post the pics because I want to see the color & hold fully dry with a few days to live in it.


I’m looking forward to seeing your end results.


----------



## DVAntDany

Nightingale said:


> I agree.
> 
> For natural newbies, I'd definitely recommend their book or to join See Some Curls for a month or two, but no more than that.


I’m trying to play catch up here. What book by who?


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> Welcome @DVAntDany!! It sounds like you have a good idea what’s working for you & your curls are cute! We all have some different strategies going on here & I’m looking forward to seeing your wng journey.


Thanks.

I have kind of given myself a challenge. I have to perfect and fall in love with the wash n go by the end of this year. If not, I’m going back to locs. 

 I miss my wake up and go hair. That is not necessarily possible with loose hair, but I’ll settle for easy styling with lovable results.

Yeah, there is always braid/twist outs and rod sets , but I’ll never get back the countless hours of sitting under a hooded dryer or days stuck in Celie braids.  

I’m a woman on a mission and I pray I don’t fail. It’s always been my dream to have long butt length hair that I can wear out and enjoy. I’ve done the whole protective styling and hiding my hair to grow length. I have messed it up (countless times) the moment I decided to start enjoying it whether it be by poor handling skills or color. Darn you ,color!

I thought that I was getting somewhere with locs and now all of that hair is in a bag. I didn’t even cut or shave my hair off. It all pulled out with the roots bulbs still attached. I swear I’m not practicing insanity. My goals may be the same, but I have re-strategized and have a new course of action. I’m just sick of getting so close to my goals and loosing it all.


----------



## Nightingale

DVAntDany said:


> I’m trying to play catch up here. What book by who?


The Wash Your [email protected] Hair ebook from the stylists behind Black Girl Curls, Aeleise and Aishia ("the A's").


----------



## DVAntDany

Nightingale said:


> The Wash Your [email protected] Hair ebook from the stylists behind Black Girl Curls, Aeleise and Aishia ("the A's").


Oh, I see. Thanks.  So it’s only available during the course? I saw the bundle with the Wash & Go guide. I’m tempted to know what it all says.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’ve been thinking about using a denman brush to make products that don’t clump or reduce frizz work. I can make do with finger coils/twirls and all is good, but that is  work.

I went to Sally’s a month ago to find one. They were out of the D3 brush, hair clips and water bottles. So I wound up purchasing the giant and heavy D4. In the past it was great for blow drying my hair straight. I can’t seem to get it to work the two times I’ve tried it.

Do you all think it’s worth investing in the D3 while my hair is still so short? I wanna try Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls. I just don’t think that is going to do much for my hair.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany I bought the book a while ago, but there should be an option to just buy the book. I think it’s really helpful. They also have a few videos on YouTube (or at least they did) that were really helpful as well!

I would try to pick up the Miss Jessie’s product from target and try it without the brush. That way you can either return it if it doesn’t work, or pick up the brush if you really want it, without having to buy both!


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany another stylist that people follow on Twitter and IG is Jennifer Rose. She recommends less expensive products than the As and from what I gather her attitude is more tolerable.


----------



## LavenderMint

sugaplum said:


> I would love to joint this challenge please if it’s not too late
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) 3” 3c
> What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) Cowash everyday with cone free conditioner mixed with honey and EVOO
> What are your length goals from joining this challenge? S shoulder length
> What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? I cover my hair with my hijab
> Any current struggles or concerns? Not deep conditioning enough
> Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)


Welcome!! I had so much trouble with consistently deep conditioning at first. I scandalized a friend of mine (a white girl with very curly hair) when I told her I didn’t do it lol she was dumbfounded & made me promise to do it more 
For me, the hurdle was I felt like I had to do both a dc *and* a rinse out but I’m often so short on time that it was an impossible choice. Choosing to just do one or the other has had a great effect, as well as squishing in the conditioner (but my hair is high po so it doesn’t really need the extra help) 

Are you using anything to hold your curls?


----------



## LavenderMint

Oh yeah @DVAntDany I feel you. 5, 6 years ago I had locs down to my butt. As a loose natural, it’s hard to recapture that feeling of “put-together, get up and go” that locs give you. 
A year sounds like a good time frame.


----------



## kimpaur

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany another stylist that people follow on Twitter and IG is Jennifer Rose. She recommends less expensive products than the As and from what I gather her attitude is more tolerable.


Currently watching her shampooing and conditioning video and it’s an eye opener 

Thanks for posting her


----------



## LavenderMint

Alright, so this is a lot of pics.
Curlsmith hair makeup gel in “Ruby”.

pros: 
-used over UFD with no problem
-no noxious odor 
-decent hold, no frizz!!
-washes right off of hands as advertised
-once dry, no transfer.

cons:
-I didn’t even do my whole head but used the whole tube. 
-hard to get every last drop of colored goodness  because tube 
-“Ruby” looks more like a copper color than a RED-red but ehhhhhh my hair is dark so I wasn’t expecting to cosplay a fire truck anyway 

Bonus: Mr. Mint is seriously digging it and volunteered to buy 2 tubes of turquoise next, suggesting I skip rose gold altogether 


I made the pics small so they'd all upload.

overall, I really really like it and can’t wait to try the other colors.


----------



## toaster

Wow @LavenderMint that’s amazing!! It’s pretty vibrant for temporary color in a gel. I’m impressed.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I’m intrigued. I’m may have to try it.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany I bought the book a while ago, but there should be an option to just buy the book. I think it’s really helpful. They also have a few videos on YouTube (or at least they did) that were really helpful as well!
> 
> I would try to pick up the Miss Jessie’s product from target and try it without the brush. That way you can either return it if it doesn’t work, or pick up the brush if you really want it, without having to buy both!


Maybe I wasn’t looking in the right spot. I’ll check again to see if I can find anything other than courses available. I’ve never watched them on YouTube so I’ll get around to doing that today.

I’ll see if I can purchase those sample/travel packs when I head back out to civilization. I kinda live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany another stylist that people follow on Twitter and IG is Jennifer Rose. She recommends less expensive products than the As and from what I gather her attitude is more tolerable.


I’ll be checking her out too. I’m going to try and listen while I wash my car.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> Alright, so this is a lot of pics.
> Curlsmith hair makeup gel in “Ruby”.
> 
> pros:
> -used over UFD with no problem
> -no noxious odor
> -decent hold, no frizz!!
> -washes right off of hands as advertised
> -once dry, no transfer.
> 
> cons:
> -I didn’t even do my whole head but used the whole tube.
> -hard to get every last drop of colored goodness  because tube
> -“Ruby” looks more like a copper color than a RED-red but ehhhhhh my hair is dark so I wasn’t expecting to cosplay a fire truck anyway
> 
> Bonus: Mr. Mint is seriously digging it and volunteered to buy 2 tubes of turquoise next, suggesting I skip rose gold altogether
> 
> View attachment 469709View attachment 469711View attachment 469713
> I made the pics small so they'd all upload.
> 
> overall, I really really like it and can’t wait to try the other colors.


Impressive. It looks super natural for a colored gel. Now I want to try.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> Oh yeah @DVAntDany I feel you. 5, 6 years ago I had locs down to my butt. As a loose natural, it’s hard to recapture that feeling of “put-together, get up and go” that locs give you.
> A year sounds like a good time frame.


So you understand my plight. Lol

I wasn’t going to give myself an unrealistic goal.


----------



## bubbles12345

I caved and got the kinky curly leave in and custard. Can't wait to try it. 

Any tips on how to apply the custard in the shower without getting the container wet?


----------



## GettingKinky

Whew!  Wash day was a bit of a chore today. After my stylist colors my hair I just leave with it in a naked puff and wear that until my next wash. I skipped my midweek wash so after a week and with 2 days of naked hair it was soooo tangled.  
I had to detangle in 8 sections instead of my usual 4.

I tried UFD under jello shot today. It makes the jello shot much easier to spread, but now my hair feels a little sticky. I’ll see how it wears.


----------



## toaster

bubbles12345 said:


> I caved and got the kinky curly leave in and custard. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Any tips on how to apply the custard in the shower without getting the container wet?


It’s so annoying when gels come in jars! I try to keep the cap on the custard until I need it, and try to keep it away from the water spray. At the end, I tip it over a little to get any excess water out.

Remember to apply more knot today than you think you need and a little less custard than you think you need! I find that’s how it works best for me.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Whew!  Wash day was a bit of a chore today. After my stylist colors my hair I just leave with it in a naked puff and wear that until my next wash. I skipped my midweek wash so after a week and with 2 days of naked hair it was soooo tangled.
> I had to detangle in 8 sections instead of my usual 4.
> 
> I tried UFD under jello shot today. It makes the jello shot much easier to spread, but now my hair feels a little sticky. I’ll see how it wears.


I ordered a huge UFD during the sale. Can’t wait to try it under pop lock and the earthtones gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany another stylist that people follow on Twitter and IG is Jennifer Rose. She recommends less expensive products than the As and from what I gather her attitude is more tolerable.



If Jennifer was more tolerable than the As (I have no idea who they are exactly. I just see them mentioned here) then they must have been A LOT. lol. Jennifer is pretty "forward". She cusses regularly on her lives.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I got my first trim of the year. She only uses innersense. My second trim is usually in July but she'll be out for maternity leave so won't get another until October.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your stylist always does a great job @oneastrocurlie


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> If Jennifer was more tolerable than the As (I have no idea who they are exactly. I just see them mentioned here) then they must have been A LOT. lol. Jennifer is pretty "forward". She cusses regularly on her lives.



I’ve never listened to Jennifer, but people seem to like her personality better.
The As are Aishia and Aeleise of @iamblackgirlcurls and blackcurlmagic.com


----------



## GettingKinky

UFD + jello shot gives much better day one results than jello shot alone.

I think I’m just going to have to accept that UFD is amazing. It’s black owned so I have no reason not to be a fan. I’ll just get over the things I don’t like about it. 

I’m going to use up the rest of my products and just use UFD + a topper.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I got my first trim of the year. She only uses innersense. My second trim is usually in July but she'll be out for maternity leave so won't get another until October.
> View attachment 469715


Your hair has really grown a lot. I love how big your curl/waves are.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never listened to Jennifer, but people seem to like her personality better.
> The As are Aishia and Aeleise of @iamblackgirlcurls and blackcurlmagic.com


I went to watch one of her videos. It was more than 2 hours  Then I watched her eat potato chips for a minute and I was done 

I don't have the patience for yt theatrics. Can you just tell me what you want to tell me.


----------



## toaster

Your hair is so full @oneastrocurlie it always looks great!


----------



## toaster

Not  potato chips @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Not  potato chips @faithVA


Yep, Just crunching away and not saying anything. Not trying to down anyone's hustle. I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Your stylist always does a great job @oneastrocurlie


 Thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Your hair has really grown a lot. I love how big your curl/waves are.





toaster said:


> Your hair is so full @oneastrocurlie it always looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I went to watch one of her videos. It was more than 2 hours  Then I watched her eat potato chips for a minute and I was done
> 
> I don't have the patience for yt theatrics. Can you just tell me what you want to tell me.



Oh and she talks a lot lol.


----------



## kimpaur

I love Jennifer so far and have been watching her videos and taking notes : lol:

She is WAY less stingy with her knowledge and seems like she talks mess because she cares and that’s her personality 

I have watched the As on YouTube and was considering purchasing their book, but $50 for a e/book is just hard to justify

On another note-can anyone recommend a good paddle brush?


----------



## toaster

@kimpaur I use the wet brush to detangle I love it. I bought the paddle brush version


----------



## EmmJaii

I think I need a new topper to pair with my  UFD. The last two times I used ICH I had a grayish cast on my hair after a couple days and my hair just looks dull. I tried papaya slip on top of UFD today and my hair looks amazing and slightly shinier, so I’m headed in the right direction. Only issue is that Trepadora seems so hard to get. BoldKulture and ProductJunkie are often sold out. Plus I think with the $/oz calculation it’s more expensive... though I haven’t checked recently on the pricing for the larger bottles so I may be wrong...

What else pairs well with UFD and is relatively affordable and accessible??


----------



## toaster

Is Jennifer Rose the one that used to do Taren Guy’s hair back in the day?! I’ll have to look her up, because that name sounds familiar.


----------



## DVAntDany

I guess all publicity is good publicity.  I went ahead and purchased the A’s course since I couldn’t find the book on their site. I just care about the technique and can suffer through abrasive personalities. Have you ever listened to or met in person Yannie the Locologist? She too is an acquired taste, but the message is sound and works.

I don’t think my goals and their philosophy go hand in hand. I do appreciate them trying to make people embrace and enjoy their own unique hair characteristics. I have only recently noticed the trend of highlighting public acceptance of the low sheen hair with defined “tight waves.”

I personally want extra gloss and shine whether I have it naturally or not. I care about root definition. I want touchable soft hair yet have it be defined without frizz. Then I want all 3 of those statements to be achievable at the same time.

Maybe my goals are unrealistic. Will I have to settle for crunchy or plastic feeling casted hair?

P.S. I did enjoy their take on product selection. It makes sense and it confirms my own beliefs. I also now don’t feel so bad about using a moisturizing shampoo every few days.


----------



## DVAntDany

EmmJaii said:


> I think I need a new topper to pair with my  UFD. The last two times I used ICH I had a grayish cast on my hair after a couple days and my hair just looks dull. I tried papaya slip on top of UFD today and my hair looks amazing and slightly shinier, so I’m headed in the right direction. Only issue is that Trepadora seems so hard to get. BoldKulture and ProductJunkie are often sold out. Plus I think with the $/oz calculation it’s more expensive... though I haven’t checked recently on the pricing for the larger bottles so I may be wrong...
> 
> What else pairs well with UFD and is relatively affordable and accessible??


Sorry, I am of no help just yet, but I now know what products you are talking about. LOL


----------



## DVAntDany

Y’all are probably going to get tired of me. I was able to procure a single travel pack of Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls from my cousin yesterday.

I was being lazy and only washed with the Mielle moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. I noticed while rinsing it out that my hair felt different yet softer. When I hopped out of the shower, I also noticed that I had water beads forming on my hair. I haven’t seen that since growing my hair out. Then the pillow soft curls didn’t really do that great definition wise and even flaked on me. This has been my issue with all of Miss Jessie’s in the past.

Now after watching the black curl magic 30 day detox 10q vid, I realize that my hair was not clean enough. It was stated that products shouldn’t flake if nothing was used as a leave in or all conditioner was rinsed out.

Seriously that moisturizing shampoo works just like how they talk about. I usually use clarifying shampoos anyway. That was needed with locs. I can see it is certainly needed now with loose hair too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I personally want extra gloss and shine whether I have it naturally or not. I care about root definition. I want touchable soft hair yet have it be defined without frizz. Then I want all 3 of those statements to be achievable at the same time.
> 
> Maybe my goals are unrealistic. Will I have to settle for crunchy or plastic feeling casted hair?



I'm not familiar with the As so I'm not sure what they say about it. I will say as you go you'll learn your hair more and maybe even relax your own goals. I know I did. My hair grows out more than it grows down. I used to be so discouraged that it didn't look like my hair was growing because of shrinkage so I used to try and stretch my wash and gos. I eventually got to a point of acceptance and really like my volume these days versus hang time.

However crunchy or plastic coating feeling hair doesn't have to be a thing. Some people can do just gel. Some use two gel (like a gel and topper). I do curly magic (gel like) and a mousse or a custard. That works best for me 

Just takes some trial and error.


ETA: I use my custard (KCCC) solo.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm not familiar with the As so I'm not sure what they say about it. I will say as you go you'll learn your hair more and maybe even relax your own goals. I know I did. My hair grows out more than it grows down. I used to be so discouraged that it didn't look like my hair was growing because of shrinkage so I used to try and stretch my wash and gos. I eventually got to a point of acceptance and really like my volume these days versus hang time.
> 
> However crunchy or plastic coating feeling hair doesn't have to be a thing. Some people can do just gel. Some use two gel (like a gel and topper). I do curly magic (gel like) and a mousse or a custard. That works best for me
> 
> Just takes some trial and error.


Thanks. That makes sense.

Only until yesterday-years old did I even know what a topper was. I remember in the past people layering products, but I don’t truly remember them doing it in the particular order of gel as a base then something else on top. So that’s new to me.

Are people still finding that using creams or mousse on top not always “gelling” together? Like curdles or staying white? Is it still necessary to test it out when doing it in this order?

I guess I’ll be on the hunt for toppers. I actually  like everything I am getting so far with the exception of feel. I was under the impression that I would need to put on something underneath. Hmm, that hasn’t been working like I expected it to. I need to open my mind and accept this new technique. Lol

May the hunt begin.


----------



## EmmJaii

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm not familiar with the As so I'm not sure what they say about it. I will say as you go you'll learn your hair more and maybe even relax your own goals. I know I did. My hair grows out more than it grows down. I used to be so discouraged that it didn't look like my hair was growing because of shrinkage so I used to try and stretch my wash and gos. I eventually got to a point of acceptance and really like my volume these days versus hang time.
> 
> However crunchy or plastic coating feeling hair doesn't have to be a thing. Some people can do just gel. Some use two gel (like a gel and topper). I do curly magic (gel like) and a mousse or a custard. That works best for me
> 
> Just takes some trial and error.


What custards have you had success with? I need a new topper for UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> I think I need a new topper to pair with my  UFD. The last two times I used ICH I had a grayish cast on my hair after a couple days and my hair just looks dull. I tried papaya slip on top of UFD today and my hair looks amazing and slightly shinier, so I’m headed in the right direction. Only issue is that Trepadora seems so hard to get. BoldKulture and ProductJunkie are often sold out. Plus I think with the $/oz calculation it’s more expensive... though I haven’t checked recently on the pricing for the larger bottles so I may be wrong...
> 
> What else pairs well with UFD and is relatively affordable and accessible??


I never had issues with UFD+ ICH - that’s one of my top 2-3 combos, so I don’t know if my recommendations will give you what you want.

I’m on day 2 of UFD + jello shot and my hair is shiny with a strong gel cast. I’m actually not a fan of shiny, because to me it looks a bit fake on my hair. But my day 1 and 2 hair look much better than jello shot by itself.


----------



## DVAntDany

EmmJaii said:


> What custards have you had success with? I need a new topper for UFD.


I’ve seen several people on YouTube use Mielle P&H Coiling Custard under products but never over.

The staff at Mielle instructed me to use one of their creams under the custard to get same results but softer feel.

I can say it gives shine and reduces frizz no matter what it is on top of. That might not be too helpful.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm not familiar with the As so I'm not sure what they say about it. I will say as you go you'll learn your hair more and maybe even relax your own goals. I know I did. My hair grows out more than it grows down. I used to be so discouraged that it didn't look like my hair was growing because of shrinkage so I used to try and stretch my wash and gos. I eventually got to a point of acceptance and really like my volume these days versus hang time.
> 
> However crunchy or plastic coating feeling hair doesn't have to be a thing. Some people can do just gel. Some use two gel (like a gel and topper). I do curly magic (gel like) and a mousse or a custard. That works best for me
> 
> Just takes some trial and error.



I definitely agree that my hair goals have changed. I used to want shiny elongated curls. I even bought oil sheen spray at one point to try and get shinier hair. It didn’t work.
But not I prefer a matte finish for my hair and I prefer the way my curls look when they are shrunken v when they are elongated.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I personally want extra gloss and shine whether I have it naturally or not. I care about root definition. I want touchable soft hair yet have it be defined without frizz. Then I want all 3 of those statements to be achievable at the same time.
> 
> Maybe my goals are unrealistic. Will I have to settle for crunchy or plastic feeling casted hair?


In my experience it’s difficult to get glossy/shiny and soft at the same time. I get the most shine when I have a strong gel cast and as the cast breaks my hair gets less shiny. This is one reason why I prefer to start with a matte finish.

I have gotten soft defined hair with low hold stylers, but the style only lasts a day or 2.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Y’all are probably going to get tired of me. I was able to procure a single travel pack of Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls from my cousin yesterday.
> 
> I was being lazy and only washed with the Mielle moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. I noticed while rinsing it out that my hair felt different yet softer. When I hopped out of the shower, I also noticed that I had water beads forming on my hair. I haven’t seen that since growing my hair out. Then the pillow soft curls didn’t really do that great definition wise and even flaked on me. This has been my issue with all of Miss Jessie’s in the past.
> 
> Now after watching the black curl magic 30 day detox 10q vid, I realize that my hair was not clean enough. It was stated that products shouldn’t flake if nothing was used as a leave in or all conditioner was rinsed out.
> 
> Seriously that moisturizing shampoo works just like how they talk about. I usually use clarifying shampoos anyway. That was needed with locs. I can see it is certainly needed now with loose hair too.


Have you clarified recently?

If water is beading on your hair it is usually a sign that for whatever reason your hair is absorbing water. Either the hair has not fully hydrated or the hair needs more cleansing.

I know some people like Ms. Jessies but I can't see that working with the 30 day detox.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> I think I need a new topper to pair with my  UFD. The last two times I used ICH I had a grayish cast on my hair after a couple days and my hair just looks dull. I tried papaya slip on top of UFD today and my hair looks amazing and slightly shinier, so I’m headed in the right direction. Only issue is that Trepadora seems so hard to get. BoldKulture and ProductJunkie are often sold out. Plus I think with the $/oz calculation it’s more expensive... though I haven’t checked recently on the pricing for the larger bottles so I may be wrong...
> 
> What else pairs well with UFD and is relatively affordable and accessible??


Do you feel your hair is fully hydrated?

I know when I first started I wasn't able to use ICH or any topper. But once my hair was fully hydrated ICH worked like a charm.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

EmmJaii said:


> What custards have you had success with? I need a new topper for UFD.



I use KCCC. It's very good for me on soaking wet hair and raking in small sections. I use it solo but typically only use it after using KCKT as my leave in. I think one after the other works best for me with those two products.

Eta: I went back and realized my previous post looked I used custard on top of UFD. 

I've only used a mousse on top of UFD.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks. That makes sense.
> 
> Only until yesterday-years old did I even know what a topper was. I remember in the past people layering products, but I don’t truly remember them doing it in the particular order of gel as a base then something else on top. So that’s new to me.
> 
> Are people still finding that using creams or mousse on top not always “gelling” together? Like curdles or staying white? Is it still necessary to test it out when doing it in this order?
> 
> I guess I’ll be on the hunt for toppers. I actually  like everything I am getting so far with the exception of feel. I was under the impression that I would need to put on something underneath. Hmm, that hasn’t been working like I expected it to. I need to open my mind and accept this new technique. Lol
> 
> May the hunt begin.



What happens when you use just the gel for a wng. The A's recommend only adding a product to solve a problem. A topper is not required. A topper is a solution for a problem. After you do your wng with just a gel, what is the problem you are trying to correct with the topper? When you have answered this question, then you can decide what type of topper you need if at all.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Have you clarified recently?
> 
> If water is beading on your hair it is usually a sign that for whatever reason your hair is absorbing water. Either the hair has not fully hydrated or the hair needs more cleansing.
> 
> I know some people like Ms. Jessies but I can't see that working with the 30 day detox.



I only mentioned that happening because it correlated with their teachings.

I don’t use that styling gel often. I did not clarify between products before using the styling gel. The mousse and custard seem to wash out easily. Then I would clarify at the end of the week or two weeks. I have some clarifying shampoo that in hindsight may actually not be that clarifying. They are named as such and are probably an all purpose cleanser. 

That gel did not simply rinse out and it showed during the Poo/con session and with that Miss Jessie’s product. I’m thinking I may have unfairly been blaming Miss Jessie’s all of these years.

In no way was I blaming the Miss Jessie’s product. That was my error and I did not correct it when I had an opportunity.


----------



## DVAntDany

DVAntDany said:


> What happens when you use just the gel for a wng. The A's recommend only adding a product to solve a problem. A topper is not required. A topper is a solution for a problem. After you do your wng with just a gel, what is the problem you are trying to correct with the topper? When you have answered this question, then you can decide what type of topper you need if at all.


I’m going to get some of their recommended products and see if I continue to have the same issue. It’s only one issue. I just want soft hair. LOL I actually love everything about the results of the custard and the mousse except for the lacking of a soft feel.

I am hoping to correct the firmness I feel with a topper. Is that achievable? I don’t need climate control for humidity or lack there of. The cast feels almost like plastic with the custard rather than crunchy. With the mousse, I get a papery almost crisp cast rather than crunchy or hard feeling.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I’m going to toss my Curl Charisma Coil custard. I only have a few uses left and I don’t like the results as much as I like mousse def. it’s just taking up space in my shower and I feel guilty about not using up.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m going to toss my Curl Charisma Coil custard. I only have a few uses left and I don’t like the results as much as I like mousse def. it’s just taking up space in my shower and I feel guilty about not using up.


Honestly, toss it! You’ve attempted to use it in a few ways. You don’t like it. If there’s a shelter near you that accepts open products, that’s always an option.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m going to get some of their recommended products and see if I continue to have the same issue. It’s only one issue. I just want soft hair. LOL I actually love everything about the results of the custard and the mousse except for the lacking of a soft feel.
> 
> I am hoping to correct the firmness I feel with a topper. Is that achievable? I don’t need climate control for humidity or lack there of. The cast feels almost like plastic with the custard rather than crunchy. With the mousse, I get a papery almost crisp cast rather than crunchy or hard feeling.


Why do you use the topper at all? What does it do for you?

I'm not a good one to ask about the cast. I really don't notice much perhaps because my hair is short. I probably care more about my hair feeling like it is holding moisture and holding definition. I may notice more when my hair gets longer.


----------



## toaster

Used quiet calm curl control under pop lock today. Was easier to apply than over knot today. As usual my hair looks exactly the same  

I’m going to stick to UFD with the doux products as toppers for a while now. I don’t need different stylers because my hair looks the same every wash and go.


----------



## faithVA

It's CCS day. I made the mistake of trying to do my hair after working out and almost didn't finish 

Used my diluted shampoo and conditioner today and diluted products are definitely the way to go. I diluted my conditioner 1:3 but I will try 1:4 next time. The Kirkland conditioner is really thick.

I shampooed twice with the diluted Jessicurl shampoo. The first shampoo I concentrated on my scalp. The second shampoo I focused on my strands. I think the shampoo works well but I think I still like the Elucence shampoo better. When I finish up this batch I will try diluted Elucence. If I see a difference I will reserve the Jessicurl for mid-week.

I added the diluted conditioner and squeezed it in and let it sit while I showered. I think it can be diluted further. I then added water in sections and squeezed that into the section. I rinsed. I turned the shower nozzle to a concentrated setting and put the nozzle directly on my hair and let it soak in the water. For some reason this is a major step of getting my hair to absorb water and to see any definition when wet.

I immediately added 3 pumps of UFD to the top layer of the front and sides and then another 1 to 2 pumps in the back.
This time I started at the sides. I took 1 pump and applied it to the sides and then the front in small sections. I finished with the back.
I took water into my hands and then added water to each section and squeezed it in. I took 1 or 2 pumps of UFD and then covered my entire head. I added a little more water.

Out of the shower I took a nickel size amount of Aunt Jackie's per section and squeezed it into each section. I then smoothed it through each section focusing on my roots. Then I massaged it into my ends. I added just a little bit of water to each section until my hair sounded sudsy.

I then shook my hair in the shower. I was surprised when I looked up my hair had fallen into place. I usually have to pull my hair into place with a comb.

My hair is progressing nicely. My left side is longer than my right so it is starting to fall nicely. My right size needs another inch to do the same.

I had errands to do and I just went out with a wet head When I got in a few hours later I diffused for about 10 minutes on low heat. It is still wet. I will diffuse again before bed. I found that alternating air drying and diffusing helps me to retain some moisture and dry by the end of the day.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Used quiet calm curl control under pop lock today. Was easier to apply than over knot today. As usual my hair looks exactly the same
> 
> I’m going to stick to UFD with the doux products as toppers for a while now. I don’t need different stylers because my hair looks the same every wash and go.


Lucky soul!  With hair, you are like those people who can eat anything and not gain weight.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Lucky soul!  With hair, you are like those people who can eat anything and not gain weight.


I have gained soooo much weight during quarantine. I kept it off at the beginning because I needed to fit in my wedding dress, but now all bets are off.

You hair is honestly growing down on the sides now!! I can’t wait to see it flourish.

I also almost didn’t finish my hair today. I did it after a bottomless outdoor brunch and a 3 hour nap. I think I was hungover in the shower, but I pushed through!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I have gained soooo much weight during quarantine. I kept it off at the beginning because I needed to fit in my wedding dress, but now all bets are off.
> 
> You hair is honestly growing down on the sides now!! I can’t wait to see it flourish.
> 
> I also almost didn’t finish my hair today. I did it after a bottomless outdoor brunch and a 3 hour nap. I think I was hungover in the shower, but I pushed through!


I have gained weight too. I was doing pretty good. I must have started packing it on around Christmas. My boobs were busting out of my button up sweater today  Too many leggings and sweats. When I drop 5, I'm back to regular clothes during the week.

I can't wait until my hair flourishes as well. I am starting to really see the progress and that is helping me to stay motivated. I'm coming out of that awkward stage. 

I'm not sure what to say about hungover wash and goes. There is no way I could have finished that.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Why do you use the topper at all? What does it do for you?
> 
> I'm not a good one to ask about the cast. I really don't notice much perhaps because my hair is short. I probably care more about my hair feeling like it is holding moisture and holding definition. I may notice more when my hair gets longer.


I’ve never used a topper before. I’ve only recently become aware of it. I’m considering using it if it will give me a softer feel.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your hair is definitely getting longer.
I’ve washed my hair a few times after arm day and it’s just a really bad idea.  It’s like a second workout.

@toaster I think you’re right. I should just toss the coil custard. I don’t think it’s suitable for donation since it comes in a jar and I’m sure some shower water has gotten inside.

I’m going to keep all my kinky curly products as back ups and stick to UFD/ICH and UFD/jello shot


----------



## EmmJaii

faithVA said:


> Do you feel your hair is fully hydrated?
> 
> I know when I first started I wasn't able to use ICH or any topper. But once my hair was fully hydrated ICH worked like a charm.


This is such a great point. My hair used to love ICH and I can’t figure out what went wrong. Only thing I changed is that I’ve been going longer without washing my hair. I went from washing on day 4 to washing on day 7/8 and my hair has gotten significantly dryer. Idk why I was so quick to throw my holy grail combo under the bus. I think I’m just itching to buy something lol. I’m going to go back to washing every 4 days and see if that helps at all. Thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## naturalagain2

toaster said:


> Love the cut @naturalagain2 !!!
> 
> @DVAntDany Great review! I think you mentioned watching MAD curls on YouTube? I love all their product reviews!


Thank you!!


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> I like your cut @naturalagain2 !!
> 
> welcome @sugaplum


Thanks!!


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> This is such a great point. My hair used to love ICH and I can’t figure out what went wrong. Only thing I changed is that I’ve been going longer without washing my hair. I went from washing on day 4 to washing on day 7/8 and my hair has gotten significantly dryer. Idk why I was so quick to throw my holy grail combo under the bus. I think I’m just itching to buy something lol. I’m going to go back to washing every 4 days and see if that helps at all. Thank you for bringing that up!



I hope it helps. Yeah, I'm trying to pretend I don't see all of the wonderful new products the ladies are sharing  There is so much temptation in this thread.


----------



## faithVA

I think I'm probably using too much gel, but I'm afraid to use less because if it is a fail then I have to redo my entire head which I'm not feeling right now  I am looking forward to my hair getting to a length where I can put it in a puff when I have a styling fail. With the way my back is cut I don't see that happening any time soon. 

Last night I put on a satin bonnet and then the buff. I retained my sheen but it was smooshed. Not sure if it is worth the effort. Next time I will not cover it and see if I can get similar results without the effort. I may not need a head covering until my hair is longer.


----------



## naturalagain2

I clarified my hair on Saturday and used all my Innersense products. I don't know if its just me but ICH does not seem to provide me with the definition I desire. I thought it was just the way my stylist did my hair but no I seem to have gotten the same results. Not sure if its because of the Innersense Quiet Calm curl underneath (which I love how that product feels) but it gives me a fluffy defined/not so defined look. Not sure if I'm feeling it. I LOOVVEE the Hydrating Cream bath and the Hydrating Cream conditioner .

This is my first time using them on my own so I will play around with it more. I didn't use much of the ICH because my stylist warned me that it could make my hair hard. Maybe I needed more than what I used? I will try that next. I did about a half a pump in each section (6 sections).


----------



## Britt

EmmJaii said:


> I think I need a new topper to pair with my  UFD. The last two times I used ICH I had a grayish cast on my hair after a couple days and my hair just looks dull. I tried papaya slip on top of UFD today and my hair looks amazing and slightly shinier, so I’m headed in the right direction. Only issue is that Trepadora seems so hard to get. BoldKulture and ProductJunkie are often sold out. Plus I think with the $/oz calculation it’s more expensive... though I haven’t checked recently on the pricing for the larger bottles so I may be wrong...
> 
> What else pairs well with UFD and is relatively affordable and accessible??


I have the same issue. I love UFD and always looking for a good topper. I really like ICH also but I get the best results when I use Trepadora on top of them both. However it's costly and hard to get. I'm thinking of trying pop lock or big poppa gel maybe over UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

naturalagain2 said:


> I clarified my hair on Saturday and used all my Innersense products. I don't know if its just me but ICH does not seem to provide me with the definition I desire. I thought it was just the way my stylist did my hair but no I seem to have gotten the same results. Not sure if its because of the Innersense Quiet Calm curl underneath (which I love how that product feels) but it gives me a fluffy defined/not so defined look. Not sure if I'm feeling it. I LOOVVEE the Hydrating Cream bath and the Hydrating Cream conditioner .
> 
> This is my first time using them on my own so I will play around with it more. I didn't use much of the ICH because my stylist warned me that it could make my hair hard. Maybe I needed more than what I used? I will try that next. I did about a half a pump in each section (6 sections).


When I use ICH,  I use a lot. 8 pumps from the big bottle and my hair isn’t overly crunchy. There is a cast, but after a day or 2 my hair is very soft. 
I’ve found that I get my best results when I’m heavy handed with my conditioner and all my stylers.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> When I use ICH,  I use a lot. 8 pumps from the big bottle and my hair isn’t overly crunchy. There is a cast, but after a day or 2 my hair is very soft.
> I’ve found that I get my best results when I’m heavy handed with my conditioner and all my stylers.


Are you also heavy handed with the UFD ? I’ve been pretty heavy handed with it recently and I’m wondering if that has anything to do with my issues.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Are you also heavy handed with the UFD ? I’ve been pretty heavy handed with it recently and I’m wondering if that has anything to do with my issues.



My hair is obviously way shorter than GettingKinky. If I'm heavy handed, my hair tends to be sticky and my curls clump but I get almost no elongation. I also lose definition sooner because the curls don't lay correctly. I don't get better results with more. I only use 3 pumps of ICH.


----------



## EmmJaii

faithVA said:


> My hair is obviously way shorter than GettingKinky. If I'm heavy handed, my hair tends to be sticky and my curls clump but I get almost no elongation. I also lose definition sooner because the curls don't lay correctly. I don't get better results with more. I only use 3 pumps of ICH.


That’s very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky said:


> When I use ICH,  I use a lot. 8 pumps from the big bottle and my hair isn’t overly crunchy. There is a cast, but after a day or 2 my hair is very soft.
> I’ve found that I get my best results when I’m heavy handed with my conditioner and all my stylers.


Thanks! Ok good to know I will use more my next wash.


----------



## naturalagain2

faithVA said:


> My hair is obviously way shorter than GettingKinky. If I'm heavy handed, my hair tends to be sticky and my curls clump but I get almost no elongation. I also lose definition sooner because the curls don't lay correctly. I don't get better results with more. I only use 3 pumps of ICH.



Man then I read your post lol I don't know now. I think I will try more. I have definition but its more on the fluffy side. Reminds me of the sponge curl look. It looks good but I want more separated defined curls. 

I'm using ICH with the quiet calm underneath. If using more doesn't work next wash I will try ICH without anything under it to see how it looks. Then if that doesn't work I will try UFD as a base then ICH on top. Using UFD on my hair with no leave in I hate the way that feels when I'm raking but I will try it if the other methods don't work.


----------



## toaster

@naturalagain2 in my experience, quiet calm makes anything on top of it have a much softer hold. If you’re using it in conjunction with ICH, I’d use a lot more ICH.


----------



## faithVA

naturalagain2 said:


> Man then I read your post lol I don't know now. I think I will try more. I have definition but its more on the fluffy side. Reminds me of the sponge curl look. It looks good but I want more separated defined curls.
> 
> I'm using ICH with the quiet calm underneath. If using more doesn't work next wash I will try ICH without anything under it to see how it looks. Then if that doesn't work I will try UFD as a base then ICH on top. Using UFD on my hair with no leave in I hate the way that feels when I'm raking but I will try it if the other methods don't work.



I have never used quiet calm and am not familiar with it. I use UFD + ICH. 

My stylist uses a little UFD and we both use the same amount of ICH and I get that fluffy look like in my profile pic. That doesn't last and there isn't any great definition. That is due to using too little UFD. I don't get more definition with ICH, I just get better hold.

To get the right amount of definition, I have to use the right amount of UFD because it is what sets the definition on my hair. And the ICH is just to add a layer to my hair to prevent the humidity causing it to puff up. 

For me that base layer has to be right. There is no compensating for it if it isn't.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Are you also heavy handed with the UFD ? I’ve been pretty heavy handed with it recently and I’m wondering if that has anything to do with my issues.



I don’t think I’m that heavy handed with the UFD. I never count how many pumps I use, but I’m guessing it’s around 15.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think I’m that heavy handed with the UFD. I never count how many pumps I use, but I’m guessing it’s around 15.


I wouldn't say that is heavy handed at all. I think that is pretty light for the amount of hair you have.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky @faithVA you both know I’m super heavy handed. When my hair was longer I used 12 pumps per section (3 overall sections) of UFD. Now that it’s back in my life, I’m contemplating doing 8 pumps per section


----------



## GettingKinky

I got serious about wearing WnG in 2019. I hated shrinkage so I would always stretch my hair in 2 ponytails while it dried. I used KCKT+ homemade shealoe + wetline to style and never used real shampoo. My hair looked ok in pictures, but it was not in great shape.

Now that I have a better handle on styling, I’m thinking of trying to stretch again because after 2 years (and 3 haircuts) my hair looks the same length maybe even shorter now and my last haircut was in Feb 2020.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky id definitely try stretching it with your dyson! Diffuse to 90% dry and then hit the roots while pulling the ends to get more length. There are a ton of YouTube videos on this method and it doesn’t look too time consuming.

Have you tried sleeping in a pineapple? That usually stretches my hair as well!


----------



## colorful_coils

@GettingKinky +1 to @toaster 's suggestion to pineapple. Really helps stretch out my hair and keep it that way


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I got serious about wearing WnG in 2019. I hated shrinkage so I would always stretch my hair in 2 ponytails while it dried. I used KCKT+ homemade shealoe + wetline to style and never used real shampoo. My hair looked ok in pictures, but it was not in great shape.
> 
> Now that I have a better handle on styling, I’m thinking of trying to stretch again because after 2 years (and 3 haircuts) my hair looks the same length maybe even shorter now and my last haircut was in Feb 2020.
> 
> View attachment 469871



You should definitely try it. Stretching can't hurt anything.

It's amazing though your curls look totally different. They are larger and more wavelike in the older picture.  I can tell your hair is longer in the picture on the right though although they don't hang differently. But that is just because I know what shrinkage really looks like stretched out.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> You should definitely try it. Stretching can't hurt anything.
> 
> It's amazing though your curls look totally different. They are larger and more wavelike in the older picture.  I can tell your hair is longer in the picture on the right though although they don't hang differently. But that is just because I know what shrinkage really looks like stretched out.


Agreed! The February picture looks great! Super hydrated. Curls defined from root to tip. Gorgeous


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky id definitely try stretching it with your dyson! Diffuse to 90% dry and then hit the roots while pulling the ends to get more length. There are a ton of YouTube videos on this method and it doesn’t look too time consuming.
> 
> Have you tried sleeping in a pineapple? That usually stretches my hair as well!



I used to sleep in a pineapple but my hair doesn’t like to come back down.

I think I’ll try the dyson method to stretch it


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I used to sleep in a pineapple but my hair doesn’t like to come back down.
> 
> I think I’ll try the dyson method to stretch it


If you every decide to try pineappling again, maybe try diffusing on high cool. Not enough heat to be drying but somehow just enough heat to soften the hair and make it more malleable.


----------



## DVAntDany

Here is a little update. I must say that the A’s know what they are talking about. I tried their technique and I see a big difference.

They do mention in their digital library that they would use the Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard if they were in a pinch. You all must know already which one I have by now.  So I went in with lots of conditioner and detangled. My hair had lots of hang after that.

When I finally got to the gel, I did it initially in the shower. I soaked my head several times with water. Then smoothed the product over and raked the portions in sections. I watched a video by Fo Adunni talking about products that other stylist use that are trained by Black Curl Magic. So I picked up a small tube of Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel yesterday to use as a topper. It was said to be used in combo with the coil sculpting custard.

Today’s  wash and go had hang immediately after I finished putting product in. I could literally shake my hair. Prior to this, I felt like I had Lego Hair as Linwood from GlamFam would say. The only dryer I own is a soft bonnet one that I never used before. Iwas suffocating my forehead and crushing the curls trying to use it. So that didn’t last long.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get to lock in the length.

Today my hair is finally soft. Finally! I think I solved the answer to my problem. So now I just need to figure away to cut back down the drying time. I guess that is where a topper will come into place. So I’ll look into their recommendations as well as Doux Mousse Def. I also should probably invest in a hooded dryer.










						64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC
					

Image 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA
					

Image 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E
					

Image 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## DVAntDany

I think when I get this technique perfected I  should be able to have root definition throughout my whole head.

Also, I went ahead and subscribed to washandgonaturalhair.com. She fills in the gaps that the A’s are missing. They no longer have the book available and their videos don’t explain the whys. Abena answers simple but logical questions of things like why not use a spray bottle to wet hair. Or even why do you do the smoothing on the outer perimeter before raking it all in. Those little tidbits help people use logical sense when styling their own hair. I guess the A’s reserve that knowledge for their trained stylists.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Here is a little update. I must say that the A’s know what they are talking about. I tried their technique and I see a big difference.
> 
> They do mention in their digital library that they would use the Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard if they were in a pinch. You all must know already which one I have by now.  So I went in with lots of conditioner and detangled. My hair had lots of hang after that.
> 
> When I finally got to the gel, I did it initially in the shower. I soaked my head several times with water. Then smoothed the product over and raked the portions in sections. I watched a video by Fo Adunni talking about products that other stylist use that are trained by Black Curl Magic. So I picked up a small tube of Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel yesterday to use as a topper. It was said to be used in combo with the coil sculpting custard.
> 
> Today’s  wash and go had hang immediately after I finished putting product in. I could literally shake my hair. Prior to this, I felt like I had Lego Hair as Linwood from GlamFam would say. The only dryer I own is a soft bonnet one that I never used before. Iwas suffocating my forehead and crushing the curls trying to use it. So that didn’t last long.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get to lock in the length.
> 
> Today my hair is finally soft. Finally! I think I solved the answer to my problem. So now I just need to figure away to cut back down the drying time. I guess that is where a topper will come into place. So I’ll look into their recommendations as well as Doux Mousse Def. I also should probably invest in a hooded dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC
> 
> 
> Image 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA
> 
> 
> Image 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E
> 
> 
> Image 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Looks really good. You are definitely onto something.


----------



## naturalagain2

DVAntDany said:


> Here is a little update. I must say that the A’s know what they are talking about. I tried their technique and I see a big difference.
> 
> They do mention in their digital library that they would use the Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard if they were in a pinch. You all must know already which one I have by now.  So I went in with lots of conditioner and detangled. My hair had lots of hang after that.
> 
> When I finally got to the gel, I did it initially in the shower. I soaked my head several times with water. Then smoothed the product over and raked the portions in sections. I watched a video by Fo Adunni talking about products that other stylist use that are trained by Black Curl Magic. So I picked up a small tube of Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel yesterday to use as a topper. It was said to be used in combo with the coil sculpting custard.
> 
> Today’s  wash and go had hang immediately after I finished putting product in. I could literally shake my hair. Prior to this, I felt like I had Lego Hair as Linwood from GlamFam would say. The only dryer I own is a soft bonnet one that I never used before. Iwas suffocating my forehead and crushing the curls trying to use it. So that didn’t last long.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get to lock in the length.
> 
> Today my hair is finally soft. Finally! I think I solved the answer to my problem. So now I just need to figure away to cut back down the drying time. I guess that is where a topper will come into place. So I’ll look into their recommendations as well as Doux Mousse Def. I also should probably invest in a hooded dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC
> 
> 
> Image 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA
> 
> 
> Image 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E
> 
> 
> Image 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



You got it girl!! Beautiful!!


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I think when I get this technique perfected I  should be able to have root definition throughout my whole head.
> 
> Also, I went ahead and subscribed to washandgonaturalhair.com. She fills in the gaps that the A’s are missing. They no longer have the book available and their videos don’t explain the whys. Abena answers simple but logical questions of things like why not use a spray bottle to wet hair. Or even why do you do the smoothing on the outer perimeter before raking it all in. Those little tidbits help people use logical sense when styling their own hair. I guess the A’s reserve that knowledge for their trained stylists.


Oh I remember her.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany - your hair looks great! The As definitely know their stuff.

I’ve never been to washandgonaturalhair.com. I’ll have to check that out.


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany - your hair looks great! The As definitely know their stuff.
> 
> I’ve never been to washandgonaturalhair.com. I’ll have to check that out.



I didn’t know that was a membership site - I probably won’t join. @DVAntDany let me know how you like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t know that was a membership site - I probably won’t join. @DVAntDany let me know how you like it.


See what had happened was, while I was searching LSA to see if anyone posted old product master lists, I stumbled upon a video by Fo Adunni. She listed other stylist who specialize in wash and goes. Yes, I was trying to be cheap and see all the budget friendly products that were once approved by the A’s.

I think you can skip Abena. I’m new on the block and I need to absorb all the info. So I feel it’s worth it for now. I’ve made it to page 79 of this forum thread. I don’t think you need to invest in the subscription.

Well, a large portion of her site’s videos are non functioning. They use to highlight products (listed in titles) that were ones people could simply pick up at a local store. She has moved into showing videos that show mainly the currently approved Black Curl Magic products.

I don’t know when these moves were made though. The videos that are available have her and her clients wearing masks. She does several client vids recording client training. She lets them show what they think they know about doing their hair and helps correct mistakes. These videos include all of those answers to whys I was talking about earlier.


----------



## colorful_coils

DVAntDany said:


> Here is a little update. I must say that the A’s know what they are talking about. I tried their technique and I see a big difference.
> 
> They do mention in their digital library that they would use the Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard if they were in a pinch. You all must know already which one I have by now.  So I went in with lots of conditioner and detangled. My hair had lots of hang after that.
> 
> When I finally got to the gel, I did it initially in the shower. I soaked my head several times with water. Then smoothed the product over and raked the portions in sections. I watched a video by Fo Adunni talking about products that other stylist use that are trained by Black Curl Magic. So I picked up a small tube of Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel yesterday to use as a topper. It was said to be used in combo with the coil sculpting custard.
> 
> Today’s  wash and go had hang immediately after I finished putting product in. I could literally shake my hair. Prior to this, I felt like I had Lego Hair as Linwood from GlamFam would say. The only dryer I own is a soft bonnet one that I never used before. Iwas suffocating my forehead and crushing the curls trying to use it. So that didn’t last long.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get to lock in the length.
> 
> Today my hair is finally soft. Finally! I think I solved the answer to my problem. So now I just need to figure away to cut back down the drying time. I guess that is where a topper will come into place. So I’ll look into their recommendations as well as Doux Mousse Def. I also should probably invest in a hooded dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC
> 
> 
> Image 64-B2-A34-B-B8-A0-4-F37-8-EC6-4-FAE9915-EEBC hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA
> 
> 
> Image 9-F1263-C8-FCB6-4-A59-8037-3-F5478680-BAA hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E
> 
> 
> Image 243-D2024-D721-4358-9-EDF-F4-CB9-E63-F84-E hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Your hair looks stunning!! Happy to hear that you're getting there.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> See what had happened was, while I was searching LSA to see if anyone posted old product master lists, I stumbled upon a video by Fo Adunni. She listed other stylist who specialize in wash and goes. Yes, I was trying to be cheap and see all the budget friendly products that were once approved by the A’s.
> 
> I think you can skip Abena. I’m new on the block and I need to absorb all the info. So I feel it’s worth it for now. I’ve made it to page 79 of this forum thread. I don’t think you need to invest in the subscription.
> 
> Well, a large portion of her site’s videos are non functioning. They use to highlight products (listed in titles) that were ones people could simply pick up at a local store. She has moved into showing videos that show mainly the currently approved Black Curl Magic products.
> 
> I don’t know when these moves were made though. The videos that are available have her and her clients wearing masks. She does several client vids recording client training. She lets them show what they think they know about doing their hair and helps correct mistakes. These videos include all of those answers to whys I was talking about earlier.


It sounds like the videos could be useful. Please keep us updated. As my hair gets longer I will probably need some tips.


----------



## toaster

I had a good mid-week wash today. My new curly magic must have a different pump? Four pumps was a LOT of product, so I used 12 all over my head and pop lock on top. Dried shiny in the parts of my hair that have a silkier/reflective texture, nice and matte in the parts of my hair that don’t. Very easy to rake through my hair. Overall a winner.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I had a good mid-week wash today. My new curly magic must have a different pump? Four pumps was a LOT of product, so I used 12 all over my head and pop lock on top. Dried shiny in the parts of my hair that have a silkier/reflective texture, nice and matte in the parts of my hair that don’t. Very easy to rake through my hair. Overall a winner.


How long do you think a bottle of curly magic usually lasts? Using botanical base gels on saturated wet hair seems to a lot of product.


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> How long do you think a bottle of curly magic usually lasts? Using botanical base gels on saturated wet hair seems to a lot of product.


I bought the liter size and I’m definitely heavy handed, but it will last months for sure. 4-5 months at least?!


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I bought the liter size and I’m definitely heavy handed, but it will last months for sure. 4-5 months at least?!


That doesn’t sound bad at all. Now where can I purchase that. I only see the 18oz on their site. Am I looking in the wrong spot because I found only Squeaky and Richee Rich in liter sizes?


----------



## GettingKinky

I skipped my mid week wash again. Jello shot has really extended the life of my WnG. Usually by Wednesday I have to wear my hair up because I have too much frizz. I will definitely make this a staple.

I’ll just have to make room in my fridge because it takes a long time for it to come once it’s ordered.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I skipped my mid week wash again. Jello shot has really extended the life of my WnG. Usually by Wednesday I have to wear my hair up because I have too much frizz. I will definitely make this a staple.
> 
> I’ll just have to make room in my fridge because it takes a long time for it to come once it’s ordered.


So Jell-O shot has to be refrigerated or has a short shelf life?


----------



## DVAntDany

I don’t know if this has been mentioned on here already but another virtual salon focusing on wash and goes is HydraBar. They are the lowest priced yet has the most modern looking interface plus an app. I just joined. It was another one mentioned in the vid I listened too. I keep you all updated on these “schools.”


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> That doesn’t sound bad at all. Now where can I purchase that. I only see the 18oz on their site. Am I looking in the wrong spot because I found only Squeaky and Richee Rich in liter sizes?


I just checked the website! They must be sold out of the liter! I bet 18 ounces will last for a while.


----------



## bubbles12345

DVAntDany said:


> I don’t know if this has been mentioned on here already but another virtual salon focusing on wash and goes is HydraBar. They are the lowest priced yet has the most modern looking interface plus an app. I just joined. It was another one mentioned in the vid I listened too. I keep you all updated on these “schools.”



I love your dedication. I'm looking for another school to join. A lot of these stylists are making their own so I'm excited to see what else is out there. 

Y'all I did the kinky curly system today and ...
I think I love her. Lol. Let's see how it holds up in the morning first though....


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> So Jell-O shot has to be refrigerated or has a short shelf life?


On their website it says it has a 9 month shelf life and keep refrigerated. I don’t know how long it will last at room temperature.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I don’t know if this has been mentioned on here already but another virtual salon focusing on wash and goes is HydraBar. They are the lowest priced yet has the most modern looking interface plus an app. I just joined. It was another one mentioned in the vid I listened too. I keep you all updated on these “schools.”



All all of these “schools” run by Cut it Kinky Alum?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> All all of these “schools” run by Cut it Kinky Alum?


I think LouLou is starting some sort of education service for licensed stylists. I know she’s not a Cut It Kinky alum, but I’m starting to think the groundwork has been laid for all of these natural stylists to become “educators.”

The key is that you have to tell your students they MUST PARTNER WITH A STYLIST AND THEY ONLY NEED TO MASTER ONE HAIR STYLE so the consumer knows enough to make their job easy, but not enough to not need a stylist.

Starting to think this is a multi level marketing scam.


----------



## bubbles12345

The Kinky curly knot today / custard combo helped my wash and go last through the night for the first time ever!!! I'm so excited lol. I know this isn't the most popular combo but it seems to work for me and my current skillset/length/hydration levels. (The UFD/ICH combo is hard for me. The UFD is fine, but I can't get the ICH to act right.)

Let's see if I can make it to day 3 with this combo!

I can't wait until my twa grows out...I think it will be so much easier to apply products and have the weight of my hair make things last longer with more definition.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I think LouLou is starting some sort of education service for licensed stylists. I know she’s not a Cut It Kinky alum, but I’m starting to think the groundwork has been laid for all of these natural stylists to become “educators.”
> 
> The key is that you have to tell your students they MUST PARTNER WITH A STYLIST AND THEY ONLY NEED TO MASTER ONE HAIR STYLE so the consumer knows enough to make their job easy, but not enough to not need a stylist.
> 
> Starting to think this is a multi level marketing scam.


That’s a cosmetologist’s dream. Who wouldn’t want to have clients with hair in near perfect condition so that the stylist doesn’t have to pull a miracle out of her butt every time a person sits in her chair?

I went to a presentation during my very brief stint in cosmetology vocational classes in high school. Sadly, my school system mainly pushed those classes on special needs kids and those they felt were not going to college. Anyway, the presentation was centered around become an instructor instead of just a cosmetologist. It focused around the luxury of dealing with people who have an interest in hair instead of dealing with customers with busted heads and standing on your feet all day.


----------



## DVAntDany

bubbles12345 said:


> The Kinky curly knot today / custard combo helped my wash and go last through the night for the first time ever!!! I'm so excited lol. I know this isn't the most popular combo but it seems to work for me and my current skillset/length/hydration levels. (The UFD/ICH combo is hard for me. The UFD is fine, but I can't get the ICH to act right.)
> 
> Let's see if I can make it to day 3 with this combo!
> 
> I can't wait until my twa grows out...I think it will be so much easier to apply products and have the weight of my hair make things last longer with more definition.


After listening to a few of these wash and go stylists, they say that the Kinky Curly system creates a soft and fluffy wash and go. The average person using the product seems to complain of crunchiness or stickiness.

Do you find that the Kinky Curly combo to be a soft or hard set?


----------



## toaster

@bubbles12345 i love the kinky curly combo! I’ll always have both products in my stash.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> I don’t know if this has been mentioned on here already but another virtual salon focusing on wash and goes is HydraBar. They are the lowest priced yet has the most modern looking interface plus an app. I just joined. It was another one mentioned in the vid I listened too. I keep you all updated on these “schools.”



I'm a part of the Hydrabar Virtual Salon too. The salon is located 5 minutes away from me. I had intended to go in to get my hair done, but wasn't able to secure an appointment until a few weeks from now, so joining to learn the techniques was the workaround in the meantime.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

bubbles12345 said:


> The Kinky curly knot today / custard combo helped my wash and go last through the night for the first time ever!!! I'm so excited lol. I know this isn't the most popular combo but it seems to work for me and my current skillset/length/hydration levels. (The UFD/ICH combo is hard for me. The UFD is fine, but I can't get the ICH to act right.)
> 
> Let's see if I can make it to day 3 with this combo!
> 
> I can't wait until my twa grows out...I think it will be so much easier to apply products and have the weight of my hair make things last longer with more definition.



This is my 2nd favorite combo. Glad it worked for you


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> The Kinky curly knot today / custard combo helped my wash and go last through the night for the first time ever!!! I'm so excited lol. I know this isn't the most popular combo but it seems to work for me and my current skillset/length/hydration levels. (The UFD/ICH combo is hard for me. The UFD is fine, but I can't get the ICH to act right.)
> 
> Let's see if I can make it to day 3 with this combo!
> 
> I can't wait until my twa grows out...I think it will be so much easier to apply products and have the weight of my hair make things last longer with more definition.



I used that combo for a long time. I still like it, but I find the ICH easier to apply since it comes with a pump and spreads a bit easier.

The As recommend diluting the custard about 3:1 or 4:1 and putting it in an applicator bottle. When I would do it that way it was easier to apply, but I never could get a good cast.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> This is my 2nd favorite combo. Glad it worked for you


What’s your first favorite?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I used that combo for a long time. I still like it, but I find the ICH easier to apply since it comes with a pump and spreads a bit easier.
> 
> The As recommend diluting the custard about 3:1 or 4:1 and putting it in an applicator bottle. When I would do it that way it was easier to apply, but I never could get a good cast.


LOL You inadvertently answered my question. Now it makes sense.

I think this extra hydration/water to the hair makes the cast super soft. I think I wouldn’t have had any hold if I didn’t use the Aunt Jackie’s gel on top of my recent wng.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What’s your first favorite?



UFD with a mousse on top (Design Essentials, The Doux or CR Spiked Honey)


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> UFD with a mousse on top (Design Essentials, The Doux or CR Spiked Honey)



I haven’t tried that combo, but I like the Doux all by itself. If it looks the same over UFD but with more longevity that could become a favorite combo of mine.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think instead of trying to minimize the number of products I have, I’m going to keep on hand a few base stylers and a few toppers that I can mix and match depending on the look I want and what’s available.  

ICH is so hard to find I don’t want to be dependent on it, and UFD and the KC products have also suffered from scarcity in the past year.

So here is what I plan to keep on hand- but that’s it. I don’t want to become a PJ 

- 2 base stylers (KCKT and UFD) 
- 4 toppers (ICH/jello shot/KCCC/Doux)


----------



## toaster

I did a 1 hour hair survey for a $50 amazon gift card this afternoon. It was so fun to sit in my bathroom and talk about hair!

The chat was with a black woman that founded her own shoe company... so I’m not sure if she’s trying to break into hair. She also got a haircut by Mona last September!


----------



## kimpaur

DVAntDany said:


> Here is a little update. I must say that the A’s know what they are talking about. I tried their technique and I see a big difference.
> 
> They do mention in their digital library that they would use the Camille Rose Curl Maker or Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard if they were in a pinch. You all must know already which one I have by now.  So I went in with lots of conditioner and detangled. My hair had lots of hang after that.
> 
> When I finally got to the gel, I did it initially in the shower. I soaked my head several times with water. Then smoothed the product over and raked the portions in sections. I watched a video by Fo Adunni talking about products that other stylist use that are trained by Black Curl Magic. So I picked up a small tube of Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel yesterday to use as a topper. It was said to be used in combo with the coil sculpting custard.
> 
> Today’s  wash and go had hang immediately after I finished putting product in. I could literally shake my hair. Prior to this, I felt like I had Lego Hair as Linwood from GlamFam would say. The only dryer I own is a soft bonnet one that I never used before. Iwas suffocating my forehead and crushing the curls trying to use it. So that didn’t last long.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get to lock in the length.
> 
> Today my hair is finally soft. Finally! I think I solved the answer to my problem. So now I just need to figure away to cut back down the drying time. I guess that is where a topper will come into place. So I’ll look into their recommendations as well as Doux Mousse Def. I also should probably invest in a hooded dryer.
> ...


Okay, you've convinced me, I'm gonna give See Some Curls a try 
My detangling and product application techniques need WORK


----------



## faithVA

Getting my hair ready to color over the weekend.  I did 1 clarifying shampoo and 1 moisturizing shampoo. I let the rinse out conditioner sit while I showered. I rinsed and then I slicked my hair back with some mousse.  I need my hair to be straight so I can color it more easily. Just sporting a scarf and a wrap to get it drier before bed.


----------



## bubbles12345

DVAntDany said:


> After listening to a few of these wash and go stylists, they say that the Kinky Curly system creates a soft and fluffy wash and go. The average person using the product seems to complain of crunchiness or stickiness.
> 
> Do you find that the Kinky Curly combo to be a soft or hard set?



My hair has never been soft so I don't know if I'm a good person to ask. 

But it seems like it has a slight crunch.


----------



## DVAntDany

Okay HydraBar Virtual Salon isn’t as organized as Black Curl Magic, but it is easy to navigate. From the app view, it’s more like Instagram organization. I like that it is interactive with an actual community. Also, Rhonda and Kurian are active and respond to members on a regular basis. 

They are not the same, but similar philosophies. I think they are different enough to check out both. Also, I think the A’s might yell at you if you go in doing Rhonda’s stuff. LOL

They have several styler combo recommendations of products that are easily accessible. They say looser and silkier curls can be more lenient with product choice but it’s really about the shampoo and conditioning technique to get the hair hydrated.

I won’t say that she encourages people to try their own hair styler combos, but she doesn’t seem to be against it. In fact, she is working on her own and it will be an actual one and done. So today, I’m playing around with the products I have on hand.

 Also, look for products with the least amount of oils. Try to find ones with no oil in the top 5 to top 8 ingredients. 

One of the biggest difference is that Rhonda doesn’t like Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curl Magic. Oh my! She says it leaves a dull cast to the hair. Also, the hair doesn’t feel as soft after washing it out. She went into the whole thing about after the original owner Tonya Goff sold the company, Goff took the rights of the formula with her. So the current Curl Magic is not what it use to be. Rhonda says Goff has a new company that I could not hear properly and the products are always sold out. I think she said it’s called Secret Roots.

I can say that I actually like the results of HydraBar clients better than Black Curl Magic and Abena. HydraBar seems to really focus on definition and shine in addition to hydration. You can see it in their work. That’s what I’m mainly looking for. 

So they say it can take anywhere from 3 month to a whole year to finally get the hydration you need. From there, the hair will become shinier and more defined naturally. The amount of products and combos may change as your hair gets fully hydrated. 

She also is really into her shampoo brush for smoothing the hair. She uses it with the shampoo, the conditioner and even with the styling products. She has the most emphasis on smoothing the hair from start to finish.

I could probably say more, but thats the basic gist from my first run through of the site.


----------



## DVAntDany

Today I used Mielle Mongongo Oil Exfoliating Shampoo. This feels like an actual clarifying shampoo compared to some others I have. Then I followed that with Mielle P&H Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo and Conditioner.

On soaking wet hair in the shower I put on Mielle P&H Coil Sculpting Custard and topped it with Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Elongating Curling Gel. I tried to rewet my hair and get the product on the inside portion, but my hair is short.

So when I go out to style, I decided to top with the Mielle P&H Curl Defining Mousse w/Hold as I styled. I did this because I was loosing  a little bit of the definition as I separated sections of the previously smoothed hair from the shower application. Hey, after I saw some of those styler combos, I think it might be okay to use some products not as directed anymore. 

I’ll come back with pics later in the day once it drys. It doesn’t look like it will be a fail so far.


----------



## DVAntDany

kimpaur said:


> Okay, you've convinced me, I'm gonna give See Some Curls a try
> My detangling and product application techniques need WORK


You’ll probably like it. If you already have some of their products, you can just follow blindly without questions. I think it’s easier to just use what you have on hand and pretend it’s what they are talking about. LOL. So far, I think it’s mainly technique and then products. We shall see once I do an upgrade on products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Okay HydraBar Virtual Salon isn’t as organized as Black Curl Magic, but it is easy to navigate. From the app view, it’s more like Instagram organization. I like that it is interactive with an actual community. Also, Rhonda and Kurian are active and respond to members on a regular basis.
> 
> They are not the same, but similar philosophies. I think they are different enough to check out both. Also, I think the A’s might yell at you if you go in doing Rhonda’s stuff. LOL
> 
> They have several styler combo recommendations of products that are easily accessible. They say looser and silkier curls can be more lenient with product choice but it’s really about the shampoo and conditioning technique to get the hair hydrated.
> 
> I won’t say that she encourages people to try their own hair styler combos, but she doesn’t seem to be against it. In fact, she is working on her own and it will be an actual one and done. So today, I’m playing around with the products I have on hand.
> 
> Also, look for products with the least amount of oils. Try to find ones with no oil in the top 5 to top 8 ingredients.
> 
> One of the biggest difference is that Rhonda doesn’t like Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curl Magic. Oh my! She says it leaves a dull cast to the hair. Also, the hair doesn’t feel as soft after washing it out. She went into the whole thing about after the original owner Tonya Goff sold the company, Goff took the rights of the formula with her. So the current Curl Magic is not what it use to be. Rhonda says Goff has a new company that I could not hear properly and the products are always sold out. I think she said it’s called Secret Roots.
> 
> I can say that I actually like the results of HydraBar clients better than Black Curl Magic and Abena. HydraBar seems to really focus on definition and shine in addition to hydration. You can see it in their work. That’s what I’m mainly looking for.
> 
> So they say it can take anywhere from 3 month to a whole year to finally get the hydration you need. From there, the hair will become shinier and more defined naturally. The amount of products and combos may change as your hair gets fully hydrated.
> 
> She also is really into her shampoo brush for smoothing the hair. She uses it with the shampoo, the conditioner and even with the styling products. She has the most emphasis on smoothing the hair from start to finish.
> 
> I could probably say more, but thats the basic gist from my first run through of the site.


I heard about that the situation with UFD. It was long before I started using but didn't know the OG person started making products again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Found a stylist who shows her styling and application technique (doesn't show products). Good hair porn page too lol

Eta: I can see her mirror she's got UFD, AG, and innersense on her shelves. Can't completely see what she's using on the client.


----------



## LavenderMint

So I’m at day 6 with the CurlSmith Hair Makeup Gel over UFD._ (That info about the changed formula is interesting and I’m so curious what it used to be like! Gotta see if I can find out what that new company is.)_
-No flakes.
-No transfer
-A bit of fading. 

I’m wondering what the wash out process will be like later this afternoon. I’m debating between blue or pink just on the top next.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Found a stylist who shows her styling and application technique (doesn't show products). Good hair porn page too lol
> 
> Eta: I can see her mirror she's got UFD, AG, and innersense on her shelves. Can't completely see what she's using on the client.


I will be watching this soon.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> So I’m at day 6 with the CurlSmith Hair Makeup Gel over UFD._ (That info about the changed formula is interesting and I’m so curious what it used to be like! Gotta see if I can find out what that new company is.)_
> -No flakes.
> -No transfer
> -A bit of fading.
> 
> I’m wondering what the wash out process will be like later this afternoon. I’m debating between blue or pink just on the top next.


If not for myself, I may try getting my mom to use that Hair Makeup if it comes in some darker colors. I can’t wait to hear how your hair feels once you wash it out.

Also, the new company is supposedly using the old formula. I’ll try to sit through the hour long vid and re listen. It was a recorded live and the audio went out a little bit at that time.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Okay HydraBar Virtual Salon isn’t as organized as Black Curl Magic, but it is easy to navigate. From the app view, it’s more like Instagram organization. I like that it is interactive with an actual community. Also, Rhonda and Kurian are active and respond to members on a regular basis.
> 
> They are not the same, but similar philosophies. I think they are different enough to check out both. Also, I think the A’s might yell at you if you go in doing Rhonda’s stuff. LOL
> 
> They have several styler combo recommendations of products that are easily accessible. They say looser and silkier curls can be more lenient with product choice but it’s really about the shampoo and conditioning technique to get the hair hydrated.
> 
> I won’t say that she encourages people to try their own hair styler combos, but she doesn’t seem to be against it. In fact, she is working on her own and it will be an actual one and done. So today, I’m playing around with the products I have on hand.
> 
> Also, look for products with the least amount of oils. Try to find ones with no oil in the top 5 to top 8 ingredients.
> 
> One of the biggest difference is that Rhonda doesn’t like Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curl Magic. Oh my! She says it leaves a dull cast to the hair. Also, the hair doesn’t feel as soft after washing it out. She went into the whole thing about after the original owner Tonya Goff sold the company, Goff took the rights of the formula with her. So the current Curl Magic is not what it use to be. Rhonda says Goff has a new company that I could not hear properly and the products are always sold out. I think she said it’s called Secret Roots.
> 
> I can say that I actually like the results of HydraBar clients better than Black Curl Magic and Abena. HydraBar seems to really focus on definition and shine in addition to hydration. You can see it in their work. That’s what I’m mainly looking for.
> 
> So they say it can take anywhere from 3 month to a whole year to finally get the hydration you need. From there, the hair will become shinier and more defined naturally. The amount of products and combos may change as your hair gets fully hydrated.
> 
> She also is really into her shampoo brush for smoothing the hair. She uses it with the shampoo, the conditioner and even with the styling products. She has the most emphasis on smoothing the hair from start to finish.
> 
> I could probably say more, but thats the basic gist from my first run through of the site.


What type of shampoo brush is she using?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> If not for myself, I may try getting my mom to use that Hair Makeup if it comes in some darker colors. I can’t wait to hear how your hair feels once you wash it out.
> 
> Also, the new company is supposedly using the old formula. I’ll try to sit through the hour long vid and re listen. It was a recorded live and the audio went out a little bit at that time.


I believe the old formula is now Hello Curly's Curl Stimulator. Google has some articles and YT has a video or two with comparisons.


----------



## faithVA

I was always afraid to clarify until the A's stated that I needed to follow the clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo.   I don't remember ever hearing that before. That was a game changer. My hair clarified is terrifying. But that moisturizing shampoo behind it, calms my nerves


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> What type of shampoo brush is she using?



This came directly from her Amazon store front.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Okay HydraBar Virtual Salon isn’t as organized as Black Curl Magic, but it is easy to navigate. From the app view, it’s more like Instagram organization. I like that it is interactive with an actual community. Also, Rhonda and Kurian are active and respond to members on a regular basis.
> 
> They are not the same, but similar philosophies. I think they are different enough to check out both. Also, I think the A’s might yell at you if you go in doing Rhonda’s stuff. LOL
> 
> They have several styler combo recommendations of products that are easily accessible. They say looser and silkier curls can be more lenient with product choice but it’s really about the shampoo and conditioning technique to get the hair hydrated.
> 
> I won’t say that she encourages people to try their own hair styler combos, but she doesn’t seem to be against it. In fact, she is working on her own and it will be an actual one and done. So today, I’m playing around with the products I have on hand.
> 
> Also, look for products with the least amount of oils. Try to find ones with no oil in the top 5 to top 8 ingredients.
> 
> One of the biggest difference is that Rhonda doesn’t like Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curl Magic. Oh my! She says it leaves a dull cast to the hair. Also, the hair doesn’t feel as soft after washing it out. She went into the whole thing about after the original owner Tonya Goff sold the company, Goff took the rights of the formula with her. So the current Curl Magic is not what it use to be. Rhonda says Goff has a new company that I could not hear properly and the products are always sold out. I think she said it’s called Secret Roots.
> 
> I can say that I actually like the results of HydraBar clients better than Black Curl Magic and Abena. HydraBar seems to really focus on definition and shine in addition to hydration. You can see it in their work. That’s what I’m mainly looking for.
> 
> So they say it can take anywhere from 3 month to a whole year to finally get the hydration you need. From there, the hair will become shinier and more defined naturally. The amount of products and combos may change as your hair gets fully hydrated.
> 
> She also is really into her shampoo brush for smoothing the hair. She uses it with the shampoo, the conditioner and even with the styling products. She has the most emphasis on smoothing the hair from start to finish.
> 
> I could probably say more, but thats the basic gist from my first run through of the site.



Yup. Agree about the gist of the Hydrabar Virtual Salon. I don't have any experience with the A's, but Rhonda doesn't come off abrasive, as I've seen others mention about the A's. I actually sat in on a live on Tuesday night where Rhonda was doing her own hair and answering questions as we went along. I can't wait until her product actually debuts. I cannot wait to try it.

I've seen a big difference in the hydration of my hair since I started using her methods a little over a month ago. I committed to myself to strictly follow for 3 months to see my progress. Before that, I'm sure my hair was parched because I was consistently using oils and heavy butters, getting frustrated that my hair would not retain moisture, and then going into braids/twists for several weeks for a "break." Rinse and repeat. 

I didn't take any pics, but I'm really happy with my wash n go that I did at the top of this week. My hair shrinks up so much but the curlies and coilies are popping.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> This came directly from her Amazon store front.


Thank You. I have something similar. I may try it before I buy anything.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I was always afraid to clarify until the A's stated that I needed to follow the clarifying shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo.  I don't remember ever hearing that before. That was a game changer. My hair clarified is terrifying. But that moisturizing shampoo behind it, calms my nerves


I use to do this when I wore my hair straight. I have so many dvds from stylist on how to do the silk press. Most if not all called for a clarifying shampoo followed by a moisturizing one. This was suppose to be done to the hair every 10 days to 2 weeks.

No one seemed to specialize in wash n goes except for those that texturized/texlaxed. I found a professional dvd or two on that. So when Lorraine Massey hit the scene, all that cleaning the hair info was throw out the window. 

Educational dvds seem to be a thing of the past. I can still find them for hair coloring, cutting and special chemical services though.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I have something similar. I may try it before I buy anything.


Rhonda emphasizes making sure that your hair touches the back of the brush for smoothing. Raking it on top of the hair can cause damage to the hair and defeats the purpose of using it to smooth.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I believe the old formula is now Hello Curly's Curl Stimulator. Google has some articles and YT has a video or two with comparisons.


Thanks. I will take a look at that.


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> This came directly from her Amazon store front.


It might just be me but I can’t see anything, just the Amazon “a”


----------



## faithVA

I'm not going to lie. I just want to put some twist in my hair and have a hair vacation.


----------



## DVAntDany

I keep having my phone switch back to the Amazon app every time I try to click on it. Lol 

Sorry to put you through the extra work. Search her store front. It easy to navigate and not filled with too many products.

I just purchased the 4 pack because it would send to my PO Box. Anything that is too large to fit in my mail box often ends up being deliver at a not so close neighbors house. 









						Hydra Bar's Amazon Page
					

Shop recommended products from Hydra Bar on www.amazon.com. Learn more about Hydra Bar's favorite products.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## toaster

Wow so much good information!!!

love all these posts.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I ordered a hooded dryer for my wash and gos. I also want to start experimenting with more frequent cowashing and doing a WNG completely in the shower ala Anthony Dickey, and using a conditioner rather than a leave-in and gel. One of his videos says the right conditioner for you is the one that makes your hair feel the softest, so I'm on the hunt.

What conditioners do y'all like?


----------



## toaster

@HappyAtLast i love the briogeo curl charisma conditioner, but I’ve never used it as a leave in. Just as a rinse out and to detangle.


----------



## Britt

I have a small travel size bottle of ICV. I washed my hair and used UFD and ICH. Then at the end I applied ICV all over and sorta smoothed it in everywhere. I like it, it gives my wash n go more elongation and shine. It smoothes really nicely over ICH. 

My main observation with my hair since starting this wash n go journey is that my hair needs a lot of gel and has to be weighed down. In order for my hair to stay and hold a curl, my hair needs a lot of gel. I've learned this through trial and error. I need a good amount of UFD and water for my base and enough gel on top of it. To top it off I can use Trepadora or the ICH.. but I don't need as much. These are the smoothers. My cast is stiff hard the first two days. It helps if I work out and sweat that loosens it up nicely as opposed to stretching it with the blow dryer. If anything, I will quickly blow dry the roots after I work out to dry some of the sweat. 

If I don't use enough gel it will frizz faster and turn more into a fro quickly. I need lots of gel and smoothing. 

Have any of you done twist outs since starting this journey? I bought a bottle of mousse def and said I'll do one for the heck of it. The few times I've done twist outs since this, I see I prefer how my hair looks in a wash n go. What I do like about my twist out is my hair is more stretched and flexible so I'm able to pull it back in a small low ponytail.


----------



## Britt

I just read the posts on Hydra bar vs the As. 
Interesting. 
I do notice the difference in the wash n go's. Hydrabar's are more shiny and defined/curly looking. 
I absolutely LOVE UFD tho. I don't think you'd be able to pry it from my hands. My hair is shiny, wet and defined when I apply it. Since using these products my hair does not have a film at all when washing it. If I didn't just buy a large 32oz of UFD during their sale I would go buy the Hello Curly one to compare  

So glad there are more stylists becoming interested in doing curly hair and spreading knowledge.


----------



## Britt

What moisturizing shampoo are ya'll using? 
I down to my last of Elucence moisture balance and I'm looking for something very similar. Sad they went out of business. I've been using their shampoos for years. I could Innersense color awakening but it doesn't give me the same feel at all.  I use AG Balance as my all purpose and I love that, but if I wash my hair more frequently I like to have also a moisturizing poo on hand.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> What moisturizing shampoo are ya'll using?
> I down to my last of Elucence moisture balance and I'm looking for something very similar. Sad they went out of business. I've been using their shampoos for years. I could Innersense color awakening but it doesn't give me the same feel at all.  I use AG Balance as my all purpose and I love that, but if I wash my hair more frequently I like to have also a moisturizing poo on hand.


They went out of business    Shoot! Now I have to go find a new shampoo.

I didn't like the Innersense. And I'm allergic to the AG Balance. Jessicurl Moisture shampoo is similar to the Elucence but not as nice. I hadn't planned on buying it but that's before I knew Elucence went out of business. I need to slide over to this beauty supply store around the corner to see if they have any on the shelves.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I'm not going to lie. I just want to put some twist in my hair and have a hair vacation.



I'm midway installing knotless braids. lol. Nothing wrong with a break.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm midway installing knotless braids. lol. Nothing wrong with a break.


As soon as I get some hair


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I love that you are sharing all this virtual salon info. Who knew there were so many.

I am going to take that tip to make sure my hair touches the back of my brush. I probably won’t brush with shampoo in my hair, but I’ll focus on more smoothing with conditioner.
I’m going to have to look for hydra bar on IG


----------



## DVAntDany

HappyAtLast said:


> I ordered a hooded dryer for my wash and gos. I also want to start experimenting with more frequent cowashing and doing a WNG completely in the shower ala Anthony Dickey, and using a conditioner rather than a leave-in and gel. One of his videos says the right conditioner for you is the one that makes your hair feel the softest, so I'm on the hunt.
> 
> What conditioners do y'all like?


What dryer did you get?

I’ll get back to your question about the conditioners when I try more. I can tell you stay away from Cantu. LOL


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I love that you are sharing all this virtual salon info. Who knew there were so many.
> 
> I am going to take that tip to make sure my hair touches the back of my brush. I probably won’t brush with shampoo in my hair, but I’ll focus on more smoothing with conditioner.
> I’m going to have to look for hydra bar on IG


I’m glad to contribute. 

I have both the shampoo brush and the Felicia Leatherwood brush on the way. That’s a big difference between the two schools of thought also. I’ll show results with both when I get them.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> What moisturizing shampoo are ya'll using?
> I down to my last of Elucence moisture balance and I'm looking for something very similar. Sad they went out of business. I've been using their shampoos for years. I could Innersense color awakening but it doesn't give me the same feel at all.  I use AG Balance as my all purpose and I love that, but if I wash my hair more frequently I like to have also a moisturizing poo on hand.


I have a butt load of Mielle. So the P&H moisturizing shampoo is the only one I have. It won’t strip your hair like ever.

What? I was just reminiscing about them and was thinking about getting the shampoo and conditioner again. Welp. Guess I have to try out these new brands.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m glad to contribute.
> 
> I have both the shampoo brush and the Felicia Leatherwood brush on the way. That’s a big difference between the two schools of thought also. I’ll show results with both when I get them.


I have the Felicia Leatherwood, the Denman 9?, a tangle teezer and a Tangle Buster. I had 2 wet brushes but I think I got rid of them. I've yet to get a brush to do anything for my hair  I rarely use them since my hair doesn't really tangle and they don't remove shed hairs 

But I am going to try this shampoo brush. Perhaps with the short, closes bristles it will work better.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> I just read the posts on Hydra bar vs the As.
> Interesting.
> I do notice the difference in the wash n go's. Hydrabar's are more shiny and defined/curly looking.
> I absolutely LOVE UFD tho. I don't think you'd be able to pry it from my hands. My hair is shiny, wet and defined when I apply it. Since using these products my hair does not have a film at all when washing it. If I didn't just buy a large 32oz of UFD during their sale I would go buy the Hello Curly one to compare
> 
> So glad there are more stylists becoming interested in doing curly hair and spreading knowledge.


Not everyone dislikes the UFD who work at HydraBar. The owner just doesn’t. I think she is allergic to it in addition to the performance issues. There are a few people out there who seem to be allergic to it or sensitive to the smell that I’ve seen on YouTube also.

Thats great that you love it. It’s still a good product by most stylist standards. I was almost tempted to drive an hour just to get a bottle. I’m still tempted.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I have the Felicia Leatherwood, the Denman 9?, a tangle teezer and a Tangle Buster. I had 2 wet brushes but I think I got rid of them. I've yet to get a brush to do anything for my hair  I rarely use them since my hair doesn't really tangle and they don't remove shed hairs
> 
> But I am going to try this shampoo brush. Perhaps with the short, closes bristles it will work better.


I’ve never had an issue with shed hair either and especially not now. My D9 is practically useless but my mom seems to be able to use it. So I’ve given it to her. It seemed to make my short hair frizzy. Maybe there is a technique to it that makes it work better. Longer and looser curls seem to like it better.

I use to use it to blow dry my hair straight. I had really good results to the point it almost didn’t look like I needed to use a flat iron. So I will give that brush it’s props. It’s just not good for my hair now.

I think the proof is in the pudding. I’ll post the video of what made me finally decide to go ahead and join HydraBar. Look how gentle she is gliding through this lady’s hair. The A’s look so rough dealing with heads in comparison.


----------



## DVAntDany

Here is today’s WnG results. In person my hair looks like plastic and really shiny. Outdoor pics don’t look like what I see nor what anyone else sees. My 3 year old niece asked me what did I do to my hair. She couldn’t really give me her thoughts on it when pressed for answers, but she would be the first to tell me if she thought it looked ugly. She would tell me even if I didn’t ask.  

I can say that this foam is not meant to be used on wet hair. Every time I do, I can see built up super shiny suds that dry. The directions say to use on dry hair. In certain light you can see a almost plastic like coating on my hair, but it’s super soft and shiny. It maybe cut down 2 hours of dry time but still took forever. I’m not sure if I like it. 

The actual styling of my hair too like 2 mins. I just raked it in when I went through sections. It formed big clumps instead of tiny little spirals. I really need those alligator clips to come in the mail.

Also, have any of you all tried a fogless shower mirror? I’m thinking about getting one so I can do this saturation thing properly.

Ok, here are the results. 








						4-BD70-AC8-8-CED-48-A8-ABA5-AC9593-FAAEC9
					

Image 4-BD70-AC8-8-CED-48-A8-ABA5-AC9593-FAAEC9 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						6-F789-CB7-1-C6-E-4-DDA-86-CD-9-DE2-A9935752
					

Image 6-F789-CB7-1-C6-E-4-DDA-86-CD-9-DE2-A9935752 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						F85-CE940-1598-4-F0-A-9-F50-BEEE51297-CDE
					

Image F85-CE940-1598-4-F0-A-9-F50-BEEE51297-CDE hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’ve never had an issue with shed hair either and especially not now. My D9 is practically useless but my mom seems to be able to use it. So I’ve given it to her. It seemed to make my short hair frizzy. Maybe there is a technique to it that makes it work better. Longer and looser curls seem to like it better.
> 
> I use to use it to blow dry my hair straight. I had really good results to the point it almost didn’t look like I needed to use a flat iron. So I will give that brush it’s props. It’s just not good for my hair now.
> 
> I think the proof is in the pudding. I’ll post the video of what made me finally decide to go ahead and join HydraBar. Look how gentle she is gliding through this lady’s hair. The A’s look so rough dealing with heads in comparison.



Thanks for sharing that. My stylist is really gentle as well. She just does her thing and before I know it she is saying its time to go under the dryer  I usually have missed the entire CCS running my mouth. I need to pay attention to the brush she uses. She finger combs mostly.

I love the cut and how it looks dry. So much volume which makes it look longer than it is. 

I noticed how she separated the curls. A nice idea but I don't have the patience. What I found interesting is how she draped that styling coat over the dryer. First time I have seen that. I may try something like that over mine to see if it helps my hair dry faster.

I saw something else too but I have forgotten now. 

But I saw how she is using the brush. Was good to see it.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Here is today’s WnG results. In person my hair looks like plastic and really shiny. Outdoor pics don’t look like what I see nor what anyone else sees. My 3 year old niece asked me what did I do to my hair. She couldn’t really give me her thoughts on it when pressed for answers, but she would be the first to tell me if she thought it looked ugly. She would tell me even if I didn’t ask.
> 
> I can say that this foam is not meant to be used on wet hair. Every time I do, I can see built up super shiny suds that dry. The directions say to use on dry hair. In certain light you can see a almost plastic like coating on my hair, but it’s super soft and shiny. It maybe cut down 2 hours of dry time but still took forever. I’m not sure if I like it.
> 
> The actual styling of my hair too like 2 mins. I just raked it in when I went through sections. It formed big clumps instead of tiny little spirals. I really need those alligator clips to come in the mail.
> 
> Also, have any of you all tried a fogless shower mirror? I’m thinking about getting one so I can do this saturation thing properly.
> 
> Ok, here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-BD70-AC8-8-CED-48-A8-ABA5-AC9593-FAAEC9
> 
> 
> Image 4-BD70-AC8-8-CED-48-A8-ABA5-AC9593-FAAEC9 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-F789-CB7-1-C6-E-4-DDA-86-CD-9-DE2-A9935752
> 
> 
> Image 6-F789-CB7-1-C6-E-4-DDA-86-CD-9-DE2-A9935752 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F85-CE940-1598-4-F0-A-9-F50-BEEE51297-CDE
> 
> 
> Image F85-CE940-1598-4-F0-A-9-F50-BEEE51297-CDE hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



With your curl size, I think your hair is always going to look good to me no matter what you do 

I have a regular mirror in the shower and I bought fog free spray. I didn't find a fog-free mirror that was the size I wanted.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> I have a small travel size bottle of ICV. I washed my hair and used UFD and ICH. Then at the end I applied ICV all over and sorta smoothed it in everywhere. I like it, it gives my wash n go more elongation and shine. It smoothes really nicely over ICH.
> 
> My main observation with my hair since starting this wash n go journey is that my hair needs a lot of gel and has to be weighed down. In order for my hair to stay and hold a curl, my hair needs a lot of gel. I've learned this through trial and error. I need a good amount of UFD and water for my base and enough gel on top of it. To top it off I can use Trepadora or the ICH.. but I don't need as much. These are the smoothers. My cast is stiff hard the first two days. It helps if I work out and sweat that loosens it up nicely as opposed to stretching it with the blow dryer. If anything, I will quickly blow dry the roots after I work out to dry some of the sweat.
> 
> If I don't use enough gel it will frizz faster and turn more into a fro quickly. I need lots of gel and smoothing.
> 
> Have any of you done twist outs since starting this journey? I bought a bottle of mousse def and said I'll do one for the heck of it. The few times I've done twist outs since this, I see I prefer how my hair looks in a wash n go. What I do like about my twist out is my hair is more stretched and flexible so I'm able to pull it back in a small low ponytail.


What’s the biggest differences between Trepadora, I Create Hold and I Create Volume? I’m glad to know that they come in travel size to try out.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> With your curl size, I think your hair is always going to look good to me no matter what you do
> 
> I have a regular mirror in the shower and I bought fog free spray. I didn't find a fog-free mirror that was the size I wanted.


Well, I’m just getting use to this hair too. I don’t really know. I guess 3c/4a.

I had a mix of 4a and 4c hair. Legitimate pens springs. I tried so hard to make my curls look large and big that I constantly weighed them down with the heaviest layers of gel. So my hair would look like tiny S’s with all the product but would shrink to my head without any.

Im going to post this pic. This was like a year after having locs. Look at what the remainder of my loose ends looked like. I was half way freeforming. For the 1st 6 month people kept saying your curls are so pretty because all my 2 strand twist came undone almost to the roots.









						4-E87-CD24-97-FA-41-E3-9553-481-E367-B04-AD
					

Image 4-E87-CD24-97-FA-41-E3-9553-481-E367-B04-AD hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> They went out of business    Shoot! Now I have to go find a new shampoo.
> 
> I didn't like the Innersense. And I'm allergic to the AG Balance. Jessicurl Moisture shampoo is similar to the Elucence but not as nice. I hadn't planned on buying it but that's before I knew Elucence went out of business. I need to slide over to this beauty supply store around the corner to see if they have any on the shelves.


Yesssss, I noticed earlier last year it was hard to find. Then I heard the A's mention them going out of business. I really like their shampoos. It also makes me very nostalgic b/c I been using Elucence since my younger days on this forum. I remember young Britt buying Elucence and using it on my relaxed hair, I'm a little saddened by this


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA Dang it, every time I edit it totally disappears stuff. I’m going to try your mirror tip. I’m just scared it’s going to drop and have glass everywhere.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> Yesssss, I noticed earlier last year it was hard to find. Then I heard the A's mention them going out of business. I really like their shampoos. It also makes me very nostalgic b/c I been using Elucence since my younger days on this forum. I remember young Britt buying Elucence and using it on my relaxed hair, I'm a little saddened by this


I’m so sad too. This was my first proper shampoo when I first big chopped. I too found out about it here.

My first shampoo was black soap from Madina which I also think I found out from here. Just checked and they are still in business.


----------



## Britt

DVAntDany said:


> What’s the biggest differences between Trepadora, I Create Hold and I Create Volume? I’m glad to know that they come in travel size to try out.


Trepadora is lighter in texture but great for smoothing and humidity. It also gives an added shine on top of UFD and/or ICH. 

ICH is the heavy gel that comes in and smoothes and weighs down the hair after UFD is applied. 

ICV is like a light liquid serum type gel. It has hold and gives me elongation a bit with my curls than if I just used UFD and ICH solo. 

The Trepadora I'm saving more for warmer weather and it's humid out. I can 

Honestly, judging from your pics, please don't go out and buy all these gels. I would love cheaper alternatives. I agree with @faithVA you might not need much. I have a hair buddy whose hair looks similarish to mine in curl size but her texture is a lot silkier all over, she uses UFD alone and gets great 1 week wash n go's.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany i have a fog less mirror that I got on Amazon. You fill the mirror up with water and it keeps the mirror from fogging up. It just sticks to my shower with a suction cup.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Well, I’m just getting use to this hair too. I don’t really know. I guess 3c/4a.
> 
> I had a mix of 4a and 4c hair. Legitimate pens springs. I tried so hard to make my curls look large and big that I constantly weighed them down with the heaviest layers of gel. So my hair would look like tiny S’s with all the product but would shrink to my head without any.
> 
> Im going to post this pic. This was like a year after having locs. Look at what the remainder of my loose ends looked like. I was half way freeforming. For the 1st 6 month people kept saying your curls are so pretty because all my 2 strand twist came undone almost to the roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-E87-CD24-97-FA-41-E3-9553-481-E367-B04-AD
> 
> 
> Image 4-E87-CD24-97-FA-41-E3-9553-481-E367-B04-AD hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


Girl like anyone can see your head with that big ol snake around your neck


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> Trepadora is lighter in texture but great for smoothing and humidity. It also gives an added shine on top of UFD and/or ICH.
> 
> ICH is the heavy gel that comes in and smoothes and weighs down the hair after UFD is applied.
> 
> ICV is like a light liquid serum type gel. It has hold and gives me elongation a bit with my curls than if I just used UFD and ICH solo.
> 
> The Trepadora I'm saving more for warmer weather and it's humid out. I can
> 
> Honestly, judging from your pics, please don't go out and buy all these gels. I would love cheaper alternatives. I agree with @faithVA you might not need much. I have a hair buddy whose hair looks similarish to mine in curl size but her texture is a lot silkier all over, she uses UFD alone and gets great 1 week wash n go's.


Thank you so much for that. My inner product junkie has a few words for you about trying to stop me.

I do want to give the A’s methods a real go at some point and see what the hype is of these products. They seem to have so much confidence in them. I was going to try and find the travel size of what they said and give it a few tries. Especially with the stylers.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> @faithVA Dang it, every time I edit it totally disappears stuff. I’m going to try your mirror tip. I’m just scared it’s going to drop and have glass everywhere.


My mirror has a hole in the handle. I take a shower hook and hook the mirror through it and then hang the shower hook up. I actually had an extra shower hook. 

You need a spray that says it helps with residue or rinseless showers or something like that. Just try things you have around the house. One of those might work. I bought something then I realized the spray I bought from Target worked just as well.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Girl like anyone can see your head with that big ol snake around your neck


That’s all I got. I don’t feel like searching for an archaic jump drive to hook up to my laptop that I also have to find. After months of being stuck in a bed, I became addicted to my phone like everyone else.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Trepadora is lighter in texture but great for smoothing and humidity. It also gives an added shine on top of UFD and/or ICH.
> 
> ICH is the heavy gel that comes in and smoothes and weighs down the hair after UFD is applied.
> 
> ICV is like a light liquid serum type gel. It has hold and gives me elongation a bit with my curls than if I just used UFD and ICH solo.
> 
> The Trepadora I'm saving more for warmer weather and it's humid out. I can
> 
> Honestly, judging from your pics, please don't go out and buy all these gels. I would love cheaper alternatives. I agree with @faithVA you might not need much. I have a hair buddy whose hair looks similarish to mine in curl size but her texture is a lot silkier all over, she uses UFD alone and gets great 1 week wash n go's.



I agree. You should just use what you have and master your technique. Your hair probably needs 1 gel. And as the A's say, only add a 2nd gel to solve a problem (humidity, hold, etc). 

Work on your technique versus trying to find the perfect product.  But if you just trying to be a product junkie, well can't stop you there.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Thank you so much for that. My inner product junkie has a few words for you about trying to stop me.
> 
> I do want to give the A’s methods a real go at some point and see what the hype is of these products. They seem to have so much confidence in them. I was going to try and find the travel size of what they said and give it a few tries. Especially with the stylers.



I think the A's like the products they do because they work on a wide range of heads. UFD works on hair that is wavy all the way to small coils like mine. That cannot be said for a lot of products. Because of your curls, it is very possible you aren't going to notice any difference. If you had 15 products before you, probably 8 to 10 of those products would work for you. If I had those same 15 in front of me, I would be lucky to have 1 or 2. As beauticians they love products with range so they can address whomever walks in the door.


----------



## HappyAtLast

DVAntDany said:


> What dryer did you get?
> 
> I’ll get back to your question about the conditioners when I try more. I can tell you stay away from Cantu. LOL


Thanks! I got this one because I was looking for a large hood so my WNG wouldn't get smushed. It claims to be the largest hood available.









						Hot & Hotter Super Large Turbo Pro Hood Dryer 3000
					

Largest hood on the market New ultra-performance long life motor-3 X longer life than a standard hood dryer Ceramic Ionic technology for even heat&Frizz free styling results 360 degree even heat technology 3 heat/speed settings Adjustable height Red & Black 120V 1875 watts




					www.annieinc.com


----------



## DVAntDany

@


faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing that. My stylist is really gentle as well. She just does her thing and before I know it she is saying its time to go under the dryer  I usually have missed the entire CCS running my mouth. I need to pay attention to the brush she uses. She finger combs mostly.
> 
> I love the cut and how it looks dry. So much volume which makes it look longer than it is.
> 
> I noticed how she separated the curls. A nice idea but I don't have the patience. What I found interesting is how she draped that styling coat over the dryer. First time I have seen that. I may try something like that over mine to see if it helps my hair dry faster.
> 
> I saw something else too but I have forgotten now.
> 
> But I saw how she is using the brush. Was good to see it.


Some people asked and she said to be careful not to cover the motor on table tops. It works better for salon style dryers.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> What moisturizing shampoo are ya'll using?
> I down to my last of Elucence moisture balance and I'm looking for something very similar. Sad they went out of business. I've been using their shampoos for years. I could Innersense color awakening but it doesn't give me the same feel at all.  I use AG Balance as my all purpose and I love that, but if I wash my hair more frequently I like to have also a moisturizing poo on hand.


I‘m still working on my liter bottle of Elucence moisture balance shampoo. When I run out - maybe in 2022 I want to try Bekura fatty coconut. Aeleise has said she likes it, and it’s black owned.


----------



## DVAntDany

@toaster How big is that mirror? I see so many different options. I’m not sure which one to try.

@faithVA I actually don’t have anything lying around the house. Less than 3 months ago all I owned was a single hair tie, a satin pillow case, and 6 bottles of shampoo. 3 of them are Dr Bronners and I mainly use them for other things because I didn’t like it as shampoo when I washed with it. The D4 brush I just bought, I used twice and gave it away. *It’s D4 & D7 w/9 rows.

I don’t have any styling tools including a hand held mirror. When I said I did nothing to my hair, I literally meant it. Lol


----------



## DVAntDany

HappyAtLast said:


> Thanks! I got this one because I was looking for a large hood so my WNG wouldn't get smushed. It claims to be the largest hood available.
> View attachment 469955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot & Hotter Super Large Turbo Pro Hood Dryer 3000
> 
> 
> Largest hood on the market New ultra-performance long life motor-3 X longer life than a standard hood dryer Ceramic Ionic technology for even heat&Frizz free styling results 360 degree even heat technology 3 heat/speed settings Adjustable height Red & Black 120V 1875 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.annieinc.com


That makes sense to get a large one. I’m probably going to look into getting that one too if it’s cheaper than the one Rhonda suggested.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think the A's like the products they do because they work on a wide range of heads. UFD works on hair that is wavy all the way to small coils like mine. That cannot be said for a lot of products. Because of your curls, it is very possible you aren't going to notice any difference. If you had 15 products before you, probably 8 to 10 of those products would work for you. If I had those same 15 in front of me, I would be lucky to have 1 or 2. As beauticians they love products with range so they can address whomever walks in the door.


You all are probably right. This is just for the first time in my life, without chemically altering my hair, that most products seem to do something other than look white in my head and flake off. I don’t know how long this will last. It may or may not be permanent.


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> I think the A's like the products they do because they work on a wide range of heads. UFD works on hair that is wavy all the way to small coils like mine. That cannot be said for a lot of products. Because of your curls, it is very possible you aren't going to notice any difference. If you had 15 products before you, probably 8 to 10 of those products would work for you. If I had those same 15 in front of me, I would be lucky to have 1 or 2. As beauticians they love products with range so they can address whomever walks in the door.


Rightttt!
I remember their video in the digital salon when they broke down topper gels. So helpful. Aishia's hair is coarse and dense, she said she goes to town with ICH whereas Aeliese prefers to use a VERY tiny amount and preferred ICV for her hair. She said ICV gives her noodle looking hair and she likes that finish whereas Aishia didn't. I liked ICV over my ICH b/c I see how it makes my wash n go hang a bit more and gave that extra protection on top of ICH. So far, I can't just use UFD and ICH.. unless I want to redo my hair in 4-5 days lol. It frizzes faster. If I didn't care about that, I'd just use UFD and ICH.


GettingKinky said:


> I‘m still working on my liter bottle of Elucence moisture balance shampoo. When I run out - maybe in 2022 I want to try Bekura fatty coconut. Aeleise has said she likes it, and it’s black owned.


thank you  
note to self. 
I have the liter size of Elucence clarifying and moisture poo. That clarifying ain't go nowhere no time soon but my moisture poo is almost finished. Gonna try the Bekura next.


----------



## Britt

DVAntDany said:


> Thank you so much for that. My inner product junkie has a few words for you about trying to stop me.
> 
> I do want to give the A’s methods a real go at some point and see what the hype is of these products. They seem to have so much confidence in them. I was going to try and find the travel size of what they said and give it a few tries. Especially with the stylers.


If you really wanna try their products, I'd go with a small ICH, ICV and UFD. I say both ICH and ICV b/c I want to hear how you like them compared to each other. I don't think you need both, but I'm curious to hear your experience b/c one is a heavy gel and the other like a liquid serum consistency gel.


----------



## DVAntDany

@Britt 

See they still refer to the digital salon and the book, but I’m not sure if it is the same thing as the  digital resource/see some curls course. All I saw was a quick over view of what’s at the back bar as Aishia  briefly talked about what they used at the salon.

I’m going to listen back through it again, but uh I was kind of lost on which to really choose from their explanations.

*Editing to say, that they did discontinue the digital salon and ebook. I officially found some people saying that. The current library is not set up in the order of the old courses. They show the old courses’ table of content and how long each section is. Only those who registered to them (when it was open) have access to them still.

Ok, Im am no longer confused. What I’m currently watching may be newer content. Everything is titled and timed very differently.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> If you really wanna try their products, I'd go with a small ICH, ICV and UFD. I say both ICH and ICV b/c I want to hear how you like them compared to each other. I don't think you need both, but I'm curious to hear your experience b/c one is a heavy gel and the other like a liquid serum consistency gel.


I don’t need full bottles of anything unless I truly love them. So I see you alls point, but I don’t mind trying up some small bottles. I wash my hair frequently enough that I’m making dents in products.

Plus whatever my hair dislikes, my mom’s hair loves. If push comes to shove, I’ll give them to her.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany my mirror is maybe 7x9?! Not too big, but large enough that I can see what I’m doing.


----------



## Britt

DVAntDany said:


> @Britt
> 
> See they still refer to the digital salon and the book, but I’m not sure if it is the same thing as the  digital resource/see some curls course. All I saw was a quick over view of what’s at the back bar as Aishia  briefly talked about what they used at the salon.
> 
> I’m going to listen back through it again, but uh I was kind of lost on which to really choose from their explanations.


I found the digital salon videos to be most helpful. There were a ton of them breaking down different shampoos, conditioners, and toppers. Check out the YouTube videos also, there's a ton of gems in them if you're interested. I remember watching a lot of the youtube videos and just learning and then I decided to join the digital salon.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany my mirror is maybe 7x9?! Not too big, but large enough that I can see what I’m doing.


That’s not a bad size. Is your like one of those ToiletTree ones?


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> I found the digital salon videos to be most helpful. There were a ton of them breaking down different shampoos, conditioners, and toppers. Check out the YouTube videos also, there's a ton of gems in them if you're interested. I remember watching a lot of the youtube videos and just learning and then I decided to join the digital salon.


I think they made the changes this year. There was a 2021 vid where Aeleise kept correcting herself to call it a digital library instead of a community. I don’t see where it is interactive except for the 10q area.  

Also, I  see people from December still talking about how they bought the book.

How far back do you think I should go with the videos month or year wise?


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> That’s not a bad size. Is your like one of those ToiletTree ones?


Yes that’s the brand!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Girl like anyone can see your head with that big ol snake around your neck



OMG. How did I not see that snake!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> So far, I can't just use UFD and ICH.. unless I want to redo my hair in 4-5 days lol. It frizzes faster. If I didn't care about that, I'd just use UFD and ICH.


I can’t get UFD/ICH to last more than 4 days either. I’ve tried IP as a topper and I wasn’t a big fan so I still have a ton of IP

I think jello shot is a winner for me. I can get 6 days to a week. It’s going to make me hair lazy and skip my mid week wash most of the time.


----------



## colorful_coils

Are there any other botanical gels that have the hold that Jello Shot has? I love the definition that I get from gels like Curl Maker and UFD, but they have a soft cast for me. Which I don't always mind, but I definitely want to find more gels that last the whole week.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> OMG. How did I not see that snake!!


 I was looking at the hair and then I saw something around the neck. I was like "Oh, so you roll like that huh?"  I totally forgot about the hair.


----------



## faithVA

I swear I don't feel like doing anything today. But I have to color and then CCS. I'm going to actually try to sit under a dryer today 

But before I get started, going to get on this bike. I have gotten so fat. Yesterday, I put on some jeans and could barely bend my knees.


----------



## GettingKinky

colorful_coils said:


> Are there any other botanical gels that have the hold that Jello Shot has? I love the definition that I get from gels like Curl Maker and UFD, but they have a soft cast for me. Which I don't always mind, but I definitely want to find more gels that last the whole week.


Earthtones natural max gelly is glycerin and aloe based. It’s supposed to have strong hold. @toaster has used it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I’m planning to try KCKT/jello shot. I’m hoping I like it as much as UFD/jello shot

I need to check my notes I can’t remember if I used my protein conditioner last week or not.


----------



## bubbles12345

Someone thought my wash and go was a twist out ...mama I made it!


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA how is the DS Alum FB page?


----------



## toaster

Yes the earthtones max gel is super strong!

I’m trying it tomorrow over UFD and I’ll decide if it’s a repurchase or not.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA how is the DS Alum FB page?


I'm enjoying it. So much beautiful hair to see. And there is a lot of great support. It is a little more interactive than when I was in the digital salon. Some of the ladies are also in the SSC or whatever the new thing is, so I'm hoping they will share what they get from the live sessions.

Oh and I think I've seen 1 or 2 heads from this board on their. I don't remember their names, I just remember their hair


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yes the earthtones max gel is super strong!
> 
> I’m trying it tomorrow over UFD and I’ll decide if it’s a repurchase or not.


I want to try that one because it’s easier to store than jello shot, but I don’t want to become a PJ


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm enjoying it. So much beautiful hair to see. And there is a lot of great support. It is a little more interactive than when I was in the digital salon. Some of the ladies are also in the SSC or whatever the new thing is, so I'm hoping they will share what they get from the live sessions.
> 
> Oh and I think I've seen 1 or 2 heads from this board on their. I don't remember their names, I just remember their hair


Maybe I’ll join.....


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe I’ll join.....


No rush. It will be there whenever you are ready. I do like hair pictures though and the ladies are not disappointing because everyone has different curls/coils, lengths, etc. This thread is great but we don't have big numbers any more so there aren't a lot of hair pictures. For some reason, I can just look at black women's hair all day. I am always amazed at the uniqueness of it.


----------



## Nightingale

There was a cancellation, so my CIK stylist was able to get me on Tuesday. She said my hair was in pretty good condition besides the bad ends. We discussed my current products and routine, then she made suggestions for what to continue and what to throw out based on the properties of my hair. 

To start the servicd, she clarified my hair with Undoo Goo, did an olaplex treatment, followed that with the Innersense Hairbath, then steam conditioned with the Innersense Color Radiance conditioner.  After conditioning, she applied UFD and topped with ICH. 

Once dry she gave me a just above-the-shoulder bob cut, cutting off 6+ inches in my crown (it has the loosest curl). The cut is shorter than I wanted, but she fully explained the reasons why she needed to cut off what she did and I agreed with her reasoning. The cut is flattering and I'm excited about growing it back out now that it has some shape.

As for maintenance and expectations, I was told that after switching my shampoo and doing regular CCSs, I should start seeing more hydrated, silkier hair in the next few months. I purchased the Innersense Hairbath and ICH. 

After living in this WnG for a few days, I'm not sure UFD+ICH is the right combo for me. Day 1 my hair had almost no cast and was completely soft by Day 2. Also, I sweat in my head mostly, and sweat plus these products left me with a sticky scalp, even after my head was dry again. Before this, I noticed that my hair seemed to be somewhat resistant to hold products, so it may be that for my hair a 7 day defined WnG isn't possible. We'll see.

For now the plan is to shampoo weekly, and reset mid-week if necessary with a cleansing conditioner.  I ordered the Grace Eleyae Open Cap bonnets to wear at night. They look like fancy, satin-lined buffs, so I expect the performance to be similar. 




faithVA said:


> I swear I don't feel like doing anything today. But I have to color and then CCS. I'm going to actually try to sit under a dryer today
> 
> But before I get started, going to get on this bike. I have gotten so fat. Yesterday, I put on some jeans and could barely bend my knees.



This is my exact plan for today! Bike, color, and CCS!


----------



## toaster

@Nightingale do you have a link for the open bonnets? Id love to try one!


----------



## Nightingale

toaster said:


> @Nightingale do you have a link for the open bonnets? Id love to try one!











						Search Results
					

Search Results




					www.graceeleyae.com


----------



## toaster

Thank you! I ordered two @Nightingale 

Also it sounds like you had a good hair cut experience! I think every CIK stylist is trained to cut short the first time, but hopefully you two are on the same page and can grow your hair out if that’s your goal.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> There was a cancellation, so my CIK stylist was able to get me on Tuesday. She said my hair was in pretty good condition besides the bad ends. We discussed my current products and routine, then she made suggestions for what to continue and what to throw out based on the properties of my hair.
> 
> To start the servicd, she clarified my hair with Undoo Goo, did an olaplex treatment, followed that with the Innersense Hairbath, then steam conditioned with the Innersense Color Radiance conditioner.  After conditioning, she applied UFD and topped with ICH.
> 
> Once dry she gave me a just above-the-shoulder bob cut, cutting off 6+ inches in my crown (it has the loosest curl). The cut is shorter than I wanted, but she fully explained the reasons why she needed to cut off what she did and I agreed with her reasoning. The cut is flattering and I'm excited about growing it back out now that it has some shape.
> 
> As for maintenance and expectations, I was told that after switching my shampoo and doing regular CCSs, I should start seeing more hydrated, silkier hair in the next few months. I purchased the Innersense Hairbath and ICH.
> 
> After living in this WnG for a few days, I'm not sure UFD+ICH is the right combo for me. Day 1 my hair had almost no cast and was completely soft by Day 2. Also, I sweat in my head mostly, and sweat plus these products left me with a sticky scalp, even after my head was dry again. Before this, I noticed that my hair seemed to be somewhat resistant to hold products, so it may be that for my hair a 7 day defined WnG isn't possible. We'll see.
> 
> For now the plan is to shampoo weekly, and reset mid-week if necessary with a cleansing conditioner.  I ordered the Grace Eleyae Open Cap bonnets to wear at night. They look like fancy, satin-lined buffs, so I expect the performance to be similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my exact plan for today! Bike, color, and CCS!


Don't give up on the combo just yet. My stylist uses the exact same combo but I notice she is extra light on the application. So it won't last past day 2. You may just need to adjust your technique to make it work for you. 

I use the same combos as my stylist but use more product and my hair last twice as long. 

Try working with the same combo for a few week and work with your technique and see how that works. 

Oh I didn't know she had an open cap bonnet. That is what I need. I will look at those.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> There was a cancellation, so my CIK stylist was able to get me on Tuesday. She said my hair was in pretty good condition besides the bad ends. We discussed my current products and routine, then she made suggestions for what to continue and what to throw out based on the properties of my hair.
> 
> To start the servicd, she clarified my hair with Undoo Goo, did an olaplex treatment, followed that with the Innersense Hairbath, then steam conditioned with the Innersense Color Radiance conditioner.  After conditioning, she applied UFD and topped with ICH.
> 
> Once dry she gave me a just above-the-shoulder bob cut, cutting off 6+ inches in my crown (it has the loosest curl). The cut is shorter than I wanted, but she fully explained the reasons why she needed to cut off what she did and I agreed with her reasoning. The cut is flattering and I'm excited about growing it back out now that it has some shape.
> 
> As for maintenance and expectations, I was told that after switching my shampoo and doing regular CCSs, I should start seeing more hydrated, silkier hair in the next few months. I purchased the Innersense Hairbath and ICH.
> 
> After living in this WnG for a few days, I'm not sure UFD+ICH is the right combo for me. Day 1 my hair had almost no cast and was completely soft by Day 2. Also, I sweat in my head mostly, and sweat plus these products left me with a sticky scalp, even after my head was dry again. Before this, I noticed that my hair seemed to be somewhat resistant to hold products, so it may be that for my hair a 7 day defined WnG isn't possible. We'll see.
> 
> For now the plan is to shampoo weekly, and reset mid-week if necessary with a cleansing conditioner.  I ordered the Grace Eleyae Open Cap bonnets to wear at night. They look like fancy, satin-lined buffs, so I expect the performance to be similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my exact plan for today! Bike, color, and CCS!


Please share pics. Would love to see. 

You riding outside or a trainer? How long/distance are you going/doing?


----------



## GettingKinky

@Nightingale
Was this your first curly cut? I would love to see a picture if you’re willing to share

I have 2 slap caps, but the open bonnet sounds perfect for summer. I’m about to look at them. people used to complain about the original slap caps stretching out over time and then she came out with the adjustable ones. I wonder if these open ones will also stretch out?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m liking KCKT/jello shot. This is my hair soaking wet. I can’t wait until it is this long dry.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful @GettingKinky !!


----------



## bubbles12345

How are y'all dealing with clogged showers?

Between me and my husband, we have to use Drano once a week since I started this method and her started growing out his hair. I feel like this is too much. Any tips on how to keep the water going down without using Drano every week? (I think it's all the thick conditioners and gels I'm using blocking the drain.)

I already use a silicone drain catcher like this to catch the hair. 



			https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Silicone-Protector-Pop-Up-Regular/


----------



## toaster

@bubbles12345 I try to stick all of my shed hair that’s on my fingers/in the brush on the shower wall. If I can help it, most of my shed hair doesn’t go down the drain. After my shower I wipe it off the wall with a paper towel and toss it in the trash.


----------



## GettingKinky




----------



## bubbles12345

toaster said:


> @bubbles12345 I try to stick all of my shed hair that’s on my fingers/in the brush on the shower wall. If I can help it, most of my shed hair doesn’t go down the drain. After my shower I wipe it off the wall with a paper towel and toss it in the trash.



We do that too....but it still gets clogged weekly. :cries:


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> How are y'all dealing with clogged showers?
> 
> Between me and my husband, we have to use Drano once a week since I started this method and her started growing out his hair. I feel like this is too much. Any tips on how to keep the water going down without using Drano every week? (I think it's all the thick conditioners and gels I'm using blocking the drain.)
> 
> I already use a silicone drain catcher like this to catch the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Silicone-Protector-Pop-Up-Regular/



I use a cheap one similar to this Hair Catcher. I had the fancier ones but I found they didn't work as well as the $3 ones you can get from the hardware store.

I don't have any issues with clogged drains. But if it were gels and conditioners causing the problem, then I would probably use vinegar in the drain with some hot water to break it up. If vinegar won't break it up then it may be hair and not product. Have you tried snaking the drain to make sure there isn't a build up of hair in it?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> View attachment 469981


Looks good. Maybe you can event some weights to hold the hair down while it dries.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky shrinkage is insane! Your hair is gorgeous though and I’m 100% certain you’ll reach shoulder length dry.


----------



## LavenderMint

A few pages back there was a conversation about using brushes during your ccs. I can’t remember who, but someone mentioned brushing causing their hair to frizz. This is my problem too. I don’t know why but combs and brushes in my wet hair completely destroy my clumps and turn my hair into an undefined mess, even if I twist my hair afterwards- even my beloved Kazmaleje paddle comb. I have no idea why this happens & it’s why I only use a brush to detangle once in a blue moon. If I use a brush when gelling, it feels like it’s pulling off the gel, which makes sense. Any tips for how/when to use it w/o causing frizz (because I have no idea what I am doing wrong)?


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> I keep having my phone switch back to the Amazon app every time I try to click on it. Lol
> 
> Sorry to put you through the extra work. Search her store front. It easy to navigate and not filled with too many products.
> 
> I just purchased the 4 pack because it would send to my PO Box. Anything that is too large to fit in my mail box often ends up being deliver at a not so close neighbors house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydra Bar's Amazon Page
> 
> 
> Shop recommended products from Hydra Bar on www.amazon.com. Learn more about Hydra Bar's favorite products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thank you!
I’ll probably give these a shot and those scrunches too.


----------



## Nightingale

faithVA said:


> Please share pics. Would love to see.
> 
> You riding outside or a trainer? How long/distance are you going/doing?


Pics taken a couple hours after my appointment.



I was using an indoor trainer, but switched to a spin bike instead. The spin bike is quieter and takes up less space.


GettingKinky said:


> @Nightingale
> Was this your first curly cut? I would love to see a picture if you’re willing to share
> 
> I have 2 slap caps, but the open bonnet sounds perfect for summer. I’m about to look at them. people used to complain about the original slap caps stretching out over time and then she came out with the adjustable ones. I wonder if these open ones will also stretch out?



I wore the open cap for the first time, last night and my hair looks pretty good today, so I'm pleased with its performance. Fingers crossed it doesn't stretch out.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> A few pages back there was a conversation about using brushes during your ccs. I can’t remember who, but someone mentioned brushing causing their hair to frizz. This is my problem too. I don’t know why but combs and brushes in my wet hair completely destroy my clumps and turn my hair into an undefined mess, even if I twist my hair afterwards- even my beloved Kazmaleje paddle comb. I have no idea why this happens & it’s why I only use a brush to detangle once in a blue moon. If I use a brush when gelling, it feels like it’s pulling off the gel, which makes sense. Any tips for how/when to use it w/o causing frizz (because I have no idea what I am doing wrong)?


I'm no help. They do the same to mine. I'm wonder if it is the length of the bristles. I want to try the shampoo brush mentioned before and see if very short bristles smooth the hair better.  

I can use a brush when I first put the conditioner in. But then I let it sit and I force my curls back by using a jetted stream from the shower nozzle. 

I will keep you updated on the shampoo brush if it works.


----------



## EmmJaii

LavenderMint said:


> A few pages back there was a conversation about using brushes during your ccs. I can’t remember who, but someone mentioned brushing causing their hair to frizz. This is my problem too. I don’t know why but combs and brushes in my wet hair completely destroy my clumps and turn my hair into an undefined mess, even if I twist my hair afterwards- even my beloved Kazmaleje paddle comb. I have no idea why this happens & it’s why I only use a brush to detangle once in a blue moon. If I use a brush when gelling, it feels like it’s pulling off the gel, which makes sense. Any tips for how/when to use it w/o causing frizz (because I have no idea what I am doing wrong)?


Not sure if I posted about it on here, but I’ve definitely had brushes and combs cause my hair to frizz when styling in the recent past. However, I just tried again during my last CCS on Friday, and the tip that was given about having the hair slide up against the back of the brush is a game changer! I have the black tangle teaser and I used to only use it to detangle while conditioning, and it was so frustrating because it would make my hair frizz, then my hair would still be tangled when I was trying to style. This time I used it while conditioning, then rinsed, applied UFD, applied ICH, then when I went back in for styling, I used it on really small sections to detangle again before styling. It smoothed out my hair, and made raking really easy, and my hair came out great this time. It feels like a lot of manipulation so I try to be VERY gentle, but I’m going to keep doing it going forward unless I see any adverse effects.

I also bought one of those shampoo brushes that was posted on here, and I’m going to try the same technique with it. The tangle teaser handle is smooth and so it’s too hard to hold onto once I have conditioner on my hands.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Looks good. Maybe you can event some weights to hold the hair down while it dries.



I’ve thought about that. I could probably just get some heavy alligator clips and that would do the  trick 

The As would have a fit. Someone mentioned something like that in one of their DS lives and they have her such a hard time. 


LavenderMint said:


> A few pages back there was a conversation about using brushes during your ccs. I can’t remember who, but someone mentioned brushing causing their hair to frizz. This is my problem too. I don’t know why but combs and brushes in my wet hair completely destroy my clumps and turn my hair into an undefined mess, even if I twist my hair afterwards- even my beloved Kazmaleje paddle comb. I have no idea why this happens & it’s why I only use a brush to detangle once in a blue moon. If I use a brush when gelling, it feels like it’s pulling off the gel, which makes sense. Any tips for how/when to use it w/o causing frizz (because I have no idea what I am doing wrong)?



I definitely have that problem if I brush my hair with gel. I’ve had it when I brushed with conditioner, but I figured out that I didn’t have enough water/conditioner. Now I use goo gobs of conditioner.  Even with the high end conditioner I get better results if I use a lot. I gave up on trying to use less because it’s a “quality product and concentrated”


----------



## GettingKinky

@Nightingale I love your cut and styling. Your curls are in such big clumps, it almost looks like they were shingled or a big straw set.


----------



## Britt

I did a twist out yesterday... just cause.. I wanted to switch it up. I already know when I take these twists down I'll prefer the look of my wash n go. At least it will allow me to stretch my hair a bit to be able to pull it back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Still enjoying this wash n go journey. I added a little Wetline gel as a topper this time. I like this. Can't wait to get the length that I want.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> I did a twist out yesterday... just cause.. I wanted to switch it up. I already know when I take these twists down I'll prefer the look of my wash n go. At least it will allow me to stretch my hair a bit to be able to pull it back.



I can’t wait to see pictures when you take them out.
I did a bunch of small twists and wore them for a week over Xmas. Then I wore the twist out for a few days. I liked the twists but not the twist out.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> A few pages back there was a conversation about using brushes during your ccs. I can’t remember who, but someone mentioned brushing causing their hair to frizz. This is my problem too. I don’t know why but combs and brushes in my wet hair completely destroy my clumps and turn my hair into an undefined mess, even if I twist my hair afterwards- even my beloved Kazmaleje paddle comb. I have no idea why this happens & it’s why I only use a brush to detangle once in a blue moon. If I use a brush when gelling, it feels like it’s pulling off the gel, which makes sense. Any tips for how/when to use it w/o causing frizz (because I have no idea what I am doing wrong)?


Here's some notes on my experimentation so far. First I had to make sure I was using a brush that had a back and not a felicia leatherwood type brush. 

I put in conditioner but not a lot like @GettingKinky does. I will have to experiment with that later. But I do believe she is correct.  There is either not enough water or conditioner.  For my hair I think its not enough water. 

Anyway I tried smoothing with the brush and my hair just puffed up. Then I smoothed my hair under running water while rinsing out conditioner and my hair was nice and smooth with no frizz. Then I followed with the high volume shower setting.

I did not try to do it with gel. Too advanced for me.

What I may try next time is smoothing under running water before I apply conditioner or using my diluted conditioner and smoothing. Will let you know.


----------



## faithVA

I finally got around to doing my hair. Since this is a color day I won't use it for any comparisons. I use their shampoo and conditioner. 

Applied color and then shampooed and conditioned with their color.

Tried smoothing with my denman and it puffed and frizzled. Smoothed under running water which worked. Then sprayed with higher pressure shower head setting. My hair actually felt heavy with water.

Did 3 pumps all over . Then did 2 pumps for each section (5). I added a little more to my sides. Then I added water.  I think I added am additional 2 pumps all over.

Out of the shower added about 5 pumps of ICH and smoothed. Then I added just a little water and shook.

Not sure of anything,  enough gel? Enough water?

I'm actually sitting under the dryer on medium.  Hate it I tell ya


----------



## faithVA

I made it 35 minutes and couldn't take it anymore. My hair isn't dry but maybe it will be before bedtime.

I'm glad to get rid of the gray  but I swear I'm tired of this in between length. Ok whine is done. 

I think I needed more water.  When I meet with my stylist I will ask her for some advice on getting a good gel/water balance


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ok. Someone help me out. I've been in this thread since the beginning but somehow I missed out on what CCS means? lol.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ok. Someone help me out. I've been in this thread since the beginning but somehow I missed out on what CCS means? lol.


Cleanse, Condition, Style. It's a term some of us picked up from the digital salon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Cleanse, Condition, Style. It's a term some of us picked up from the digital salon.



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I made it 35 minutes and couldn't take it anymore. My hair isn't dry but maybe it will be before bedtime.
> 
> I'm glad to get rid of the gray  but I swear I'm tired of this in between length. Ok whine is done.
> 
> I think I needed more water.  When I meet with my stylist I will ask her for some advice on getting a good gel/water balance
> 
> View attachment 470011



your curls look so juicy


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m really liking my hair today. It’s bouncy and shiny, but no the artificial plasticity looking shine. I’m not sure if my results are from 

- my product combo KCKT/jello shot
- the fact that I paid more attention to smoothing while I detangled
- the fact that I paid more attention to smoothing when I styled.

I’m guessing it’s a combo of all 3. On the other hand my gel cast is already gone so I don’t think  this is going to last all week, but that’s ok. I’m fine with doing a mid week wash.


----------



## toaster

Color and curls looks great @faithVA ! Glad you braved the dryer for a little bit. I hope your stylist can give you some tips about adding water. I like how you note that you turned the shower head to full pressure. I’m going to try that next time!

I’m under the dryer after my very late CCS. I’ll post pics and an update tonight.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> your curls look so juicy


You are so kind. You make me think I have someone else's hair 

They may look juicy but my hair is plastered to my head and all of my curls are stuck together  Definitely not enough water. I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Color and curls looks great @faithVA ! Glad you braved the dryer for a little bit. I hope your stylist can give you some tips about adding water. I like how you note that you turned the shower head to full pressure. I’m going to try that next time!
> 
> I’m under the dryer after my very late CCS. I’ll post pics and an update tonight.


Yeah, I think it is going to be a while before I do the dryer again. I can't see the benefit yet.

Just to clarify, I set the shower head to the setting that is more concentrated. Instead of water coming out of all the holes, it is only coming out of like 6, if that makes sense. That may have been what you meant. I just wanted to make sure. 

Your hair already defines very well but it would be interesting to see if you notice a difference. One day I may take pictures to show the difference on my hair.


----------



## toaster

I finished sitting under the dryer. Styled with curly magic and earthtones max gel. It was much easier to apply over the curly magic.

I like the results! I might actually buy more of the earthtones gel now that I have curly magic.

Top pictures are wet, bottom pictures are dry.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait to see pictures when you take them out.
> I did a bunch of small twists and wore them for a week over Xmas. Then I wore the twist out for a few days. I liked the twists but not the twist out.


I feel you. The few times I've done twist outs since doing wash n go's I don't like how they look compared to my wash n go's. I did a flat twist with Mousse Def so we'll see. My expectations aren't high . I'll post a pic sometime this week.


----------



## Britt

I do like twist outs, but I think they look better on hair that is more dense. I know the A's get flack for saying that, but I agree. I don't like how the front of my twist outs look b/c my hair is finer in the front on the side so the entire look doesn't fall and and flow in the same way that a wash n go does. I'm looking at myself with these flat twists in and they are skinny in the front of my hair  Now that I think about it, that area is less dense more sparse compared to when I was natural before.


----------



## Britt

@toaster very nice! Did the spread much more easily over the UFD as a topper? I remember what you said it being tacky and slowing down the process, that was enough for me to wait to try it


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> @toaster very nice! Did the spread much more easily over the UFD as a topper? I remember what you said it being tacky and slowing down the process, that was enough for me to wait to try it


It was definitely easier to spread over UFD. It still is a gel that you have to pick up in clumps and can’t emulsify, but it didn’t take me extra time to do my hair which made me happy.

I might repurchase!


----------



## Missjaxon

GettingKinky said:


> OMG. How did I not see that snake!!


It must be the Deep South,  Country Girl in me because the snake was the first thing I saw


----------



## DVAntDany

Both @Nightingale and @GettingKinky awesome results!


----------



## DVAntDany

It turns out a tractor+roll of hay+tree branch whipping back into a face= 2 hour drive to an eye hospital clinic. I spent my entire Saturday in a hospital parking deck with bad signal. There were two good things to come out of it. 1. No eyeballs were lost. 2. I was close enough to an Ulta to pick up some products.

The Ulta I went to had no clue what Innersense was. I saw AG Balance and Boost. I was going to skip on it because I saw no samples. So I picked up a sample of Matrix Hydra Source shampoo and conditioner because it said they cost $10 each. I was thinking about trying Jennifer’s Redken AllSoft/AllSoft Mega, but didn’t want to spend that much on samples I wasn’t too interested in trying. I’ve used AllSoft in the past. I preferred the Smooth Down line which looked like it was discontinued. 

When I made it to the check out counter, the lady told me my total was $8.00+. I was confused (I had no points)she said select products were buy 1 get the 2nd 50% off. So I hopped on the AG products and my two little samples.

This 50% off and reduced price stuff is not showing up online. I’m upset. I didn’t bring much funds with me because I was rushing out the house.


----------



## DVAntDany

Ok the AG stuff makes my hair feel and work different. The shampoo is very concentrated and feels like gel. I could have gotten away with a half pump for each shampoo. It has plenty of slip, but it’s very cleansing. One shampoo of the AG Balance equals two to three shampoos of The Mielle Clarifying. I went ahead and did 2 shampoos. My hair strands and scalp felt very clean and smooth.

AG Boost doesn’t feel like it did anything to my hair except I was able to easily run my fingers through my hair and it felt a tad bit smoother. Smooth like the cuticle were closed shut. Not like coated with product smoother. The second ingredient in the Mielle conditioner is oil. So the AG felt completely different on my hair. My hair felt super clean after rinsing out the conditioner. It felt almost as clean as rinsing out the shampoo. My hair felt almost squeaky clean but not in a bad way.

I did the Mielle custard with Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel. My hair looked pretty curly and defined by the time I got out of the shower. I started separating my hair at the back and it was frizzing on some of the curls. I didn’t want to glob down more with gel. I guess I could have patiently smoothed the sections before raking, but didn’t feel like it. I only did a little in the front and shook my head like a dog to separate the curls.

I didn’t feel overly saturated hair like Im use to. There was no squish for real. Even with the gels on my hair, it felt clean and bare. I could not feel that usual extra slick feeling. The gels didn’t feel the least bit tacky either.

I figured using salon products would feel different. That’s been my experience in the past but this was on a different level. My hair feels so light weight. Now I want to get the products from BGC official list to truly see what they are talking about.

My next shampoo I will be using the Matrix line samples and the two styling products on hand. These products are recommended for the HydraBar “technique.”


----------



## DVAntDany

I caught the tail end of a recent live from the A’s. Will update when it’s posted and can rewatch. Also, the 10Q was posted.

For those maybe having issues with the KK system. It was said to use Knot Today like a base gel and then just a little of the Curling Custard. That’s why the sizes of product are so disproportionate. I guess you more so glaze the Curling Custard on.

ICH is still out of stock but news about availability will be coming soon. Probably within the next two weeks.

Also, got around to listening to Jennifer. She is a little rough around the edges, but she doesn’t seem mean spirited with her approach. She comes across like a person to just tell it like it is.

 The A’s have pretty much deleted their trail of the really harsh stuff. Only the blonde one is still spouting overtly snarky talk, but it’s digestible. Does anyone else call A’s in their head the blonde one and glasses?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> It turns out a tractor+roll of hay+tree branch whipping back into a face= 2 hour drive to an eye hospital clinic. I spent my entire Saturday in a hospital parking deck with bad signal. There were two good things to come out of it. 1. No eyeballs were lost. 2. I was close enough to an Ulta to pick up some products.
> 
> The Ulta I went to had no clue what Innersense was. I saw AG Balance and Boost. I was going to skip on it because I saw no samples. So I picked up a sample of Matrix Hydra Source shampoo and conditioner because it said they cost $10 each. I was thinking about trying Jennifer’s Redken AllSoft/AllSoft Mega, but didn’t want to spend that much on samples I wasn’t too interested in trying. I’ve used AllSoft in the past. I preferred the Smooth Down line which looked like it was discontinued.
> 
> When I made it to the check out counter, the lady told me my total was $8.00+. I was confused (I had no points)she said select products were buy 1 get the 2nd 50% off. So I hopped on the AG products and my two little samples.
> 
> This 50% off and reduced price stuff is not showing up online. I’m upset. I didn’t bring much funds with me because I was rushing out the house.


Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Ok the AG stuff makes my hair feel and work different. The shampoo is very concentrated and feels like gel. I could have gotten away with a half pump for each shampoo. It has plenty of slip, but it’s very cleansing. One shampoo of the AG Balance equals two to three shampoos of The Mielle Clarifying. I went ahead and did 2 shampoos. My hair strands and scalp felt very clean and smooth.
> 
> AG Boost doesn’t feel like it did anything to my hair except I was able to easily run my fingers through my hair and it felt a tad bit smoother. Smooth like the cuticle were closed shut. Not like coated with product smoother. The second ingredient in the Mielle conditioner is oil. So the AG felt completely different on my hair. My hair felt super clean after rinsing out the conditioner. It felt almost as clean as rinsing out the shampoo. My hair felt almost squeaky clean but not in a bad way.
> 
> I did the Mielle custard with Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel. My hair looked pretty curly and defined by the time I got out of the shower. I started separating my hair at the back and it was frizzing on some of the curls. I didn’t want to glob down more with gel. I guess I could have patiently smoothed the sections before raking, but didn’t feel like it. I only did a little in the front and shook my head like a dog to separate the curls.
> 
> I didn’t feel overly saturated hair like Im use to. There was no squish for real. Even with the gels on my hair, it felt clean and bare. I could not feel that usual extra slick feeling. The gels didn’t feel the least bit tacky either.
> 
> I figured using salon products would feel different. That’s been my experience in the past but this was on a different level. My hair feels so light weight. Now I want to get the products from BGC official list to truly see what they are talking about.
> 
> My next shampoo I will be using the Matrix line samples and the two styling products on hand. These products are recommended for the HydraBar “technique.”



The AG products is what my stylist recommended for my hair over what BGC recommended. I just don't use them because I seem to have some type of allergic reaction to them.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Glad everyone is OK.


Me too. My dad won’t be blind, but it will take some more time for him to get his vision back to 100%.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany Im glad your father is on the mend! Also glad you got to go to ulta.

The hairstylist I went to here in NYC uses those AG products, but I’ve never used them myself. Glad to hear they might be working for you!

That’s exactly how I apply the kinky curly products. I coat my hair in knot today and then just use a little of the custard. It works well for me!


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> The AG products is what my stylist recommended for my hair over what BGC recommended. I just don't use them because I seem to have some type of allergic reaction to them.


The # 1 cause of contact dermatitis that Dermatologist see is from fragrance. It doesn’t matter if it’s synthetic or essential oil based. These two AG products smells like an apothecary store. Without looking at the ingredients I can tell there are probably tons of essential oil being used in this line. So, I’m not surprised that you had an allergic reaction.

I would assume you could probably get away with the items that don’t have to stay in contact with your skin for too long. It’s understandable why you would not want to use this line.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany Im glad your father is on the mend! Also glad you got to go to ulta.
> 
> The hairstylist I went to here in NYC uses those AG products, but I’ve never used them myself. Glad to hear they might be working for you!
> 
> That’s exactly how I apply the kinky curly products. I coat my hair in knot today and then just use a little of the custard. It works well for me!


All of the wash and go stylist these days seem to put emphasis on quality shampoo and conditioner. Before I even thought to join these schools, I was going to try out Lindwood’s recommendation of Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Mositure line. I saw it at a not so close health food store. I bought the wrong leave-in. It would cost more in gas to return than to find a way to use it.  They have a leave-in + styler I was going to get.

I had been planning on buying the shampoo, conditioner and styler and calling it a day. Then I got caught up in all of this WnG movement. Lol


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> The # 1 cause of contact dermatitis that Dermatologist see is from fragrance. It doesn’t matter if it’s synthetic or essential oil based. These two AG products smells like an apothecary store. Without looking at the ingredients I can tell there are probably tons of essential oil being used in this line. So, I’m not surprised that you had an allergic reaction.
> 
> I would assume you could probably get away with the items that don’t have to stay in contact with your skin for too long. It’s understandable why you would want to use this line.



Yeah, I usually don't have a problem. I've made all types of things with essential oils. But there is probably a particular one that I obviously can't handle. And it doesn't seem to matter that I am washing it out. I think it is the shampoo. As soon as it touches my scalp, my scalp starts yelling. 

I actually don't seem to do well with any shampoo so far. I love the Elucence but it makes my eyes water severely. The Jessicurl is more tolerable  I just don't seem to be able to use shampoos. 

But I did like the way the line worked on me. I actually got them during a buy 1 get 1. But I'm going to have to give them to my SO to use up.  

My next shampoo I will have to try one of those that says it is clear and hope that I can find one that is moisturizing enough.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> All of the wash and go stylist these days seem to put emphasis on quality shampoo and conditioner. Before I even thought to join these schools, I was going to try out Lindwood’s recommendation of Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Mositure line. I saw it at a not so close health food store. I bought the wrong leave-in. It would cost more in gas to return than to find a way to use it.  They have a leave-in + styler I was going to get.
> 
> I had been planning on buying the shampoo, conditioner and styler and calling it a day. Then I got caught up in all of this WnG movement. Lol


I can attest that a quality shampoo and conditioner make the difference. And I would say that for me the shampoo has been the most important. When I got a better combo of shampoos (clarifying, almost clarifying, moisturizing, all purpose), my hair improved drastically. I will no longer skimp on this item.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I usually don't have a problem. I've made all types of things with essential oils. But there is probably a particular one that I obviously can't handle. And it doesn't seem to matter that I am washing it out. I think it is the shampoo. As soon as it touches my scalp, my scalp starts yelling.
> 
> I actually don't seem to do well with any shampoo so far. I love the Elucence but it makes my eyes water severely. The Jessicurl is more tolerable  I just don't seem to be able to use shampoos.
> 
> But I did like the way the line worked on me. I actually got them during a buy 1 get 1. But I'm going to have to give them to my SO to use up.
> 
> My next shampoo I will have to try one of those that says it is clear and hope that I can find one that is moisturizing enough.


Sorry that no shampoo just simply works. Maybe take a look at this video product suggestions. She has allergies too.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Sorry that no shampoo just simply works. Maybe take a look at this video product suggestions. She has allergies too.



Thank you. I'm glad you are knowledgeable about YT because I rarely watch videos. I will keep this in mind when I'm read to go shopping for shampoo.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I can attest that a quality shampoo and conditioner make the difference. And I would say that for me the shampoo has been the most important. When I got a better combo of shampoos (clarifying, almost clarifying, moisturizing, all purpose), my hair improved drastically. I will no longer skimp on this item.


I’m starting to see that I will probably need awhole arsenal of the necessary products like shampoo. I guess it isn’t the stylers like many of they teach.


----------



## DVAntDany

Also, A w/glasses answered my question in the  last 10Q. I complained about hard hair, but being able to achieving everything else. She said I could use acream styler and wash my hair every few days. I would have fluffy or Afro hair but I would have softness.

I submitted my question before I truly did it their way. There was a time limit to get that question in too. Having that confirmation was nice.

Last thing, everywhere I did smooth has a light cast and is nearly dry. Everywhere else is still damp. Shake and go is a no. Also, this smoothed areas are more defined. Will update.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Also, A w/glasses answered my question in the  last 10Q. I complained about hard hair, but being able to achieving everything else. She said I could use acream styler and wash my hair every few days. I would have fluffy or Afro hair but I would have softness.
> 
> I submitted my question before I truly did it their way. There was a time limit to get that question in too. Having that confirmation was nice.
> 
> Last thing, everywhere I did smooth has a light cast and is nearly dry. Everywhere else is still damp. Shake and go is a no. Also, this smoothed areas are more defined. Will update.


It seems that “glasses” has modified her stance a bit. When I was in the DS I asked about washing  every 2-3 days because I liked the way my hair looked with low hold stylers. She said would be too much manipulation, and I would risk hygral fatigue.  I don’t really buy that because as she loves to say she used to be in the swim team and washed her hair everyday after practice. They are constantly changing their stance on things. But they are also so dogmatic. It drives me crazy.

They also used to be anti diffuser. I got a Dyson before they decided they liked the dyson, and they told me I should just get a hooded dryer. I knew I would never use a hooded dryer so I kept diffusing. Then maybe 5 months later they decided the dyson was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Britt

So I was up late last night and decided to watch an IGTV of SilkedbySonnie and Chocolatecurlsbeauty.  They spoke about dusty twistouts and how much density makes a difference in your twist outs. Sonnie showed an area of her hair compared to Aishia's hair to show the difference in coarseness. They brought up the illustration of using a marker compared to a pen.. if your twist is the size of a pen, then your twist out will look trash b/c it's too fine. I agree. They said when naturals always talk about juicy twists, it's b/c it's the thickness and density that is making the twist look juicy. I agree. I'm sure this offended plenty people, but ime and observation, it's 100000% true . Twist outs look amazing on high density hair. Most YouTubers with gorgeous twist outs regardless or curl pattern have A LOT of hair   

I did a twist out using Mousse def and took them down this morning.
My twist out is trash. It comes out the same exact way every single time I use mousse. It's light, fluffy with no real structure or weight to it. When I did twist outs, I prefer a creamy type gel product.

Whew, I see how they offend many but I ain't lying if I say I didn't agree with every word they said in in that video.


----------



## Britt

This morning. Looks good on the left bc it’s pulled back. Just worked out and sweated some. Now it looks like the right


----------



## Britt

Yeah ummm


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@Britt I agree juicy twists are juicy because the hair density. My twists look juicy everywhere but in the front of my head where my hair is finer and loser. That part always loses definition first. 

On another note: I should have grabbed AG shampoo and conditioner when I saw it for BOGO 50% at Ulta. You can use coupons on AG because it's not a prestige brand too. I see it at JC Penny for free pick up and it's on sale plus they have a coupon. I'm contemplating it (even though I literally just put braids in).


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> This morning. Looks good on the left bc it’s pulled back. Just worked out and sweated some. Now it looks like the right


I don't think you have a density issue. I think we have the same density. I think just working with your technique and products can give you the look you want. I found that I preferred a flat twist out over a twist out because I could make it look as full as I wanted. 

Not coiling twist tightly can also give you a better twist out. I twist differently when I want to wear the twist versus doing a twist out. I never really had the length to get a good twist out unless I did a ton of twists.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Yeah ummm


I think just a different product would help and rods on the ends. It looks nice a full to me. Twist outs require a learning curve just like wash and goes.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried AG balance and boost since everyone in the DS seemed to love them, but I couldn’t tolerate the smell. They made my eyes water and my nose run. That was the only time I’ve ever returned a shampoo and conditioner.


Britt said:


> So I was up late last night and decided to watch an IGTV of SilkedbySonnie and Chocolatecurlsbeauty.  They spoke about dusty twistouts and how much density makes a difference in your twist outs. Sonnie showed an area of her hair compared to Aishia's hair to show the difference in coarseness. They brought up the illustration of using a marker compared to a pen.. if your twist is the size of a pen, then your twist out will look trash b/c it's too fine. I agree. They said when naturals always talk about juicy twists, it's b/c it's the thickness and density that is making the twist look juicy. I agree. I'm sure this offended plenty people, but ime and observation, it's 100000% true . Twist outs look amazing on high density hair. Most YouTubers with gorgeous twist outs regardless or curl pattern have A LOT of hair
> 
> I did a twist out using Mousse def and took them down this morning.
> My twist out is trash. It comes out the same exact way every single time I use mousse. It's light, fluffy with no real structure or weight to it. When I did twist outs, I prefer a creamy type gel product.
> 
> Whew, I see how they offend many but I ain't lying if I say I didn't agree with every word they said in in that video.


 that was the live that pissed me off. Before they taiked about twist outs Aishia made fun of a power point slide about butters and oils. The slide was made by someone who believes in their methods and there was nothing wrong with it. She just doesn’t like non-stylists sharing information. And Aishia was wrong about castor oil being used to lubricate engines. That’s how Castrol motor oil got their name.


----------



## toaster

I think the chickens are coming home to roost. My sister told me Aishia was complaining that non-stylists were hosting 30 day detox challenges without the “experience” to back it up.

Much of their information is now available for free on social media if you spend the time piecing it together.

I imagine most of their income comes from teaching other professionals, but as those first students start to teach others, they’ll need to pivot somehow.

Maybe they will make products? That’s what Anthony Dickey and the Deva lady did. They both had a curriculum, expanded to teach their method to the masses and professionals, and then they created a brand.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I think the chickens are coming home to roost. My sister told me Aishia was complaining that non-stylists were hosting 30 day detox challenges without the “experience” to back it up.
> 
> Much of their information is now available for free on social media if you spend the time piecing it together.
> 
> I imagine most of their income comes from teaching other professionals, but as those first students start to teach others, they’ll need to pivot somehow.
> 
> Maybe they will make products? That’s what Anthony Dickey and the Deva lady did. They both had a curriculum, expanded to teach their method to the masses and professionals, and then they created a brand.



I joined the digital channel last year. It isn't like what they offer is personalized. I had to watch the videos and read through the documents and glean what I could. I have no problem with non-stylists doing the challenge because I think they actually help each other more than the professionals. They could have just as easily set up groups of 10 women and create a paid personalized detox program or imagine this, actually come into their own digital salon and talked with people who paid. Now that's an idea.

There are so many ways to make money. They will figure it out. This thing about I'm a professional and trained and no one knows what I know is so silly. I'm feeling like a rant is coming on but I'm not going to do it


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I joined the digital channel last year. It isn't like what they offer is personalized. I had to watch the videos and read through the documents and glean what I could. I have no problem with non-stylists doing the challenge because I think they actually help each other more than the professionals. They could have just as easily set up groups of 10 women and create a paid personalized detox program or imagine this, actually come into their own digital salon and talked with people who paid. Now that's an idea.
> 
> There are so many ways to make money. They will figure it out. This thing about I'm a professional and trained and no one knows what I know is so silly. I'm feeling like a rant is coming on but I'm not going to do it



I totally agree I’m sure I learned more from the other people in the digital salon than from the As. Once you learn the basics about shampoo types and the need to use lots of water with conditioner, the rest is practicing your technique. And I think other non-stylists can better understand the learning curve for doing your own hair.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA how dare you suggest they get involved in their own platform?!

You just typed a mouthful and you didn’t even give us your full on rant


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> I made it 35 minutes and couldn't take it anymore. My hair isn't dry but maybe it will be before bedtime.
> 
> I'm glad to get rid of the gray  but I swear I'm tired of this in between length. Ok whine is done.
> 
> I think I needed more water.  When I meet with my stylist I will ask her for some advice on getting a good gel/water balance
> 
> View attachment 470011


Very cute! I like it!


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> I think just a different product would help and rods on the ends. It looks nice a full to me. Twist outs require a learning curve just like wash and goes.


Thanks! I did flat twists all over. Twists are actually something I was really good at and did all the time I was natural lol. The wash n go's are what's new to me. I do know my hair does better with a cream or ideally a gel type cream for twists.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA how dare you suggest they get involved in their own platform?!
> 
> You just typed a mouthful and you didn’t even give us your full on rant


I know right. Invite me to your house and then hide out in the back room. 

Yeah, I'm a ranter. My SO is always looking at me because I have a lot to say about stuff. Trying to hold my tongue before I reach that super old lady, don't know when to be quiet mode


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Very cute! I like it!


Thank You. Was just trying to give you an idea of flat twist out versus twist out. I guess I could have posted the twist out pic. 

But I think you can get a good twist out based on what saw


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I think the chickens are coming home to roost. My sister told me Aishia was complaining that non-stylists were hosting 30 day detox challenges without the “experience” to back it up.
> 
> Much of their information is now available for free on social media if you spend the time piecing it together.
> 
> I imagine most of their income comes from teaching other professionals, but as those first students start to teach others, they’ll need to pivot somehow.
> 
> Maybe they will make products? That’s what Anthony Dickey and the Deva lady did. They both had a curriculum, expanded to teach their method to the masses and professionals, and then they created a brand.


Oooooh, I heard her touch on that and I'm wondering who is she talking about  . I wanna know  
She was not pleased, she was like that's not how this works  
Most of what I learned came from really learning from them but learning my hair. After you learn from them you still have to do the work yourself.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Thanks! I did flat twists all over. Twists are actually something I was really good at and did all the time I was natural lol. The wash n go's are what's new to me. I do know my hair does better with a cream or ideally a gel type cream for twists.



OK. Makes sense. I think I'm confusing your twist out with a picture I saw on the FB curl page.  Now I think her twist out is going to look sparse.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I tried AG balance and boost since everyone in the DS seemed to love them, but I couldn’t tolerate the smell. They made my eyes water and my nose run. That was the only time I’ve ever returned a shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> that was the live that pissed me off. Before they taiked about twist outs Aishia made fun of a power point slide about butters and oils. The slide was made by someone who believes in their methods and there was nothing wrong with it. She just doesn’t like non-stylists sharing information. And Aishia was wrong about castor oil being used to lubricate engines. That’s how Castrol motor oil got their name.


Ohhh! I haven't watched any of their lives in a minute! Last night I couldn't sleep and said let me watch what her and Sonnie got to say lol! 
You're not the only to say that about AG I've heard others say that also. It's probably the essential oils in there. I honestly think there's tons of poo's and conditioners you can choose from that will work for you. I'm just stuck on their gels b/c I don't know of any other alternatives.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> It seems that “glasses” has modified her stance a bit. When I was in the DS I asked about washing  every 2-3 days because I liked the way my hair looked with low hold stylers. She said would be too much manipulation, and I would risk hygral fatigue.  I don’t really buy that because as she loves to say she used to be in the swim team and washed her hair everyday after practice. They are constantly changing their stance on things. But they are also so dogmatic. It drives me crazy.
> 
> They also used to be anti diffuser. I got a Dyson before they decided they liked the dyson, and they told me I should just get a hooded dryer. I knew I would never use a hooded dryer so I kept diffusing. Then maybe 5 months later they decided the dyson was the best thing since sliced bread.


After listening to their old podcasts and a good bit of their videos, I see that they mention they are willing to evolve their practices and products when it make sense. They do mention why they use to be anti diffuser and why they now are okay with the Dyson. It sounds a little similar to Jennifer’s reason. They need a user friendly product that clients can easily use in addition to great things they stand behind. They do say they are brand agnostic too.

She did preface her statement by saying she was going to get a little snarky. Basically if I don’t use products for hold, I won’t have a cast. If I don’t have any type of cast, then I more than likely will have a fro. She states nothing is wrong with a fro. It’s more so an issue of trying to have the best of both world and that’s probably not possible. That would require washing more frequently (intervals of 2 to 3 days), but she didn’t say anything was wrong with that.

I might need to look to Loulou next. I don’t want to pay $200 for a virtual consultation but she does promote leave-in as styler and gets the definition for most. LOL

To be honest, she wasn’t mean at all. I understand there can be chaos when too many voices are talking while she is the teacher. I think this See Some Curls course allows her to remove disruptive students who don’t want truly learn but instead do things their own way.

It looks like BGC’s goal is to teach us what our true hair feels like at its best. I can see it with the results of the AG shampoo and conditioner. My hair felt naked.  Once we know what our true hair looks and feels like, then we can better asses our hair needs and future products. So the See Some Curls course is a continuation of the 30 day detox.

If by chance she was being facetious and I didn’t catch on, so be it. But she sounded pretty empathetic towards everyone’s questions.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> So I was up late last night and decided to watch an IGTV of SilkedbySonnie and Chocolatecurlsbeauty.  They spoke about dusty twistouts and how much density makes a difference in your twist outs. Sonnie showed an area of her hair compared to Aishia's hair to show the difference in coarseness. They brought up the illustration of using a marker compared to a pen.. if your twist is the size of a pen, then your twist out will look trash b/c it's too fine. I agree. They said when naturals always talk about juicy twists, it's b/c it's the thickness and density that is making the twist look juicy. I agree. I'm sure this offended plenty people, but ime and observation, it's 100000% true . Twist outs look amazing on high density hair. Most YouTubers with gorgeous twist outs regardless or curl pattern have A LOT of hair
> 
> I did a twist out using Mousse def and took them down this morning.
> My twist out is trash. It comes out the same exact way every single time I use mousse. It's light, fluffy with no real structure or weight to it. When I did twist outs, I prefer a creamy type gel product.
> 
> Whew, I see how they offend many but I ain't lying if I say I didn't agree with every word they said in in that video.


They just don’t sugar coat their words like you’d expect people in this profession to do. Just because the truth hurts doesn’t make it not true. So nothing they have said so far has truly offended me, but that could just be my personality. I agree with you and them on the twistouts too.

I caught the live of her moving and getting locked out. The importance of using a professional instead of trying to diy. I wholeheartedly agree with her and her first 10 mins of explanation. I didn’t watch beyond that.  I’ve come to that point in my life too.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I don't think you have a density issue. I think we have the same density. I think just working with your technique and products can give you the look you want. I found that I preferred a flat twist out over a twist out because I could make it look as full as I wanted.
> 
> Not coiling twist tightly can also give you a better twist out. I twist differently when I want to wear the twist versus doing a twist out. I never really had the length to get a good twist out unless I did a ton of twists.
> 
> View attachment 470049


*Edit: I totally did not read far enough. You are probably right. I never used foam for it either. I also never blowdried my hair straight and then twist like they suggest. At least you can confirm it doesn’t work for you. I still like it though. 

 I agree that flat twist outs give the style better direction than individual twists. I use to love these types of flat twistouts when I was transition for the millionth time a bazillion years ago.








						BE905173-02-AB-41-C5-9984-64-A9-F4-F70154
					

Image BE905173-02-AB-41-C5-9984-64-A9-F4-F70154 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						46394596-EBAA-4187-BA0-D-2078-BCED6-EA4
					

Image 46394596-EBAA-4187-BA0-D-2078-BCED6-EA4 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think just a different product would help and rods on the ends. It looks nice a full to me. Twist outs require a learning curve just like wash and goes.


What she said. Definitely rods on the end. Think CurlyNikki twist and curl.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I tried AG balance and boost since everyone in the DS seemed to love them, but I couldn’t tolerate the smell. They made my eyes water and my nose run. That was the only time I’ve ever returned a shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> that was the live that pissed me off. Before they taiked about twist outs Aishia made fun of a power point slide about butters and oils. The slide was made by someone who believes in their methods and there was nothing wrong with it. She just doesn’t like non-stylists sharing information. And Aishia was wrong about castor oil being used to lubricate engines. That’s how Castrol motor oil got their name.


How far back do I have to go to see that one? I’ve mainly been watching both the A’s together. I really haven’t watched too many vids of Blondie by herself or without her better half.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> How far back do I have to go to see that one? I’ve mainly been watching both the A’s together. I really haven’t watched too many vids of Blondie by herself or without her better half.


“Her better half”  I much prefer Aeleise over Aisha she is definitely the better half. 
The Aishia live wasn’t that long ago within the last 2 week. It’s her and Sonnie. She starts off picking on a slide about butters and oils and then goes on to talk about how you need dense coarse hair for twist outs.
I didn’t mind the second part. Although I’m sure it makes people with fine or low density hair feel a bit bad.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’ve continued trying the CurlSmith hair color  gels. This week is “Rose Gold”. I had to remind myself that it’s supposed to be metallic and less “rosy”; my initial feelings would probably have been more positive if it were the other way around. Even with that, the color has definitely grown on me. Uneven coverage of the gel is much more noticeable to me with this color. Mr. Mint doesn’t mind the color but he doesn’t like my placement. He’s still asking for blue next. Little does he know I’ve found two more brands that do hair color gel. (And I’ve purposely chosen gels instead of the waxes because I do not have the time to be fooling around trying to wash out anything with waxy properties.) 

 
(Top is wet, bottom left is around 15% damp, middle and right are the next day)

The other two options are As I Am and Gemini Naturals. I actually like their color options way better and may select a couple each from those to try later.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I think the chickens are coming home to roost. My sister told me Aishia was complaining that non-stylists were hosting 30 day detox challenges without the “experience” to back it up.
> 
> Much of their information is now available for free on social media if you spend the time piecing it together.
> 
> I imagine most of their income comes from teaching other professionals, but as those first students start to teach others, they’ll need to pivot somehow.
> 
> Maybe they will make products? That’s what Anthony Dickey and the Deva lady did. They both had a curriculum, expanded to teach their method to the masses and professionals, and then they created a brand.


I’d be curious to see what their price point would be. They blatantly state they aren’t loyal to any product line or brand. Would they expect their customers to do the same?


----------



## LavenderMint

I actually wrote down the tips y’all gave @faithVA & @EmmJaii   I think I have at least three brushes to choose from that aren’t that Felicia Leatherwood style but I probably won’t get to detangle my whole head that way at one time.
 One more stupid question: does it matter how you hold the brush? I ask because I remember hearing that you’re supposed to use the Denman D38 with the handle perpendicular to the floor, like it’s standing up, because of the way the bristles are situated. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone brush their own hair that way. Isn’t it more natural to hold a brush horizontally?


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I joined the digital channel last year. It isn't like what they offer is personalized. I had to watch the videos and read through the documents and glean what I could. I have no problem with non-stylists doing the challenge because I think they actually help each other more than the professionals. They could have just as easily set up groups of 10 women and create a paid personalized detox program or imagine this, actually come into their own digital salon and talked with people who paid. Now that's an idea.
> 
> There are so many ways to make money. They will figure it out. This thing about I'm a professional and trained and no one knows what I know is so silly. I'm feeling like a rant is coming on but I'm not going to do it


I don’t believe their is anything stopping a non professional from taking the Tight Curl Theory Program. Maybe they think the price will deter non professionals from paying and joining. Little do they know some people spend that amount on prods for breakfast aka Product Junkies.  

I am curious to see what they teach stylist. That’s what I like to learn, but I don’t need to know how to deal with everyone’s hair. It is not worth it for me right now.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> I actually wrote down the tips y’all gave @faithVA & @EmmJaii   I think I have at least three brushes to choose from that aren’t that Felicia Leatherwood style but I probably won’t get to detangle my whole head that way at one time.
> One more stupid question: does it matter how you hold the brush? I ask because I remember hearing that you’re supposed to use the Denman D38 with the handle perpendicular to the floor, like it’s standing up, because of the way the bristles are situated. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone brush their own hair that way. Isn’t it more natural to hold a brush horizontally?


Now what are you trying to do with the brush again?

I temporarily took back my D4 to try again. It’s so massive for my short hair. As long as the back touches the brush and flick with it, I made the denman curls. The sections were just too chunky, but I could not do it successfully any other way. I did that during my conditioning.


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> Now what are you trying to do with the brush again?
> 
> I temporarily took back my D4 to try again. It’s so massive for my short hair. As long as the back touches the brush and flick with it, I made the denman curls. The sections were just too chunky, but I could not do it successfully any other way. I did that during my conditioning.


Lol I’m just trying to figure out how to detangle without causing my hair to frizz up & lose all definition. That’s been my biggest resistance to using a brush while I wear a wng. 

I _do_ think changing the type of brushes I’ve been using (and more water/conditioner) will make a definite difference, as well as making certain my hair touches the back of the brush.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint I'm loving your color experiments! What a neat way to try a different look without it being permanent.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany I can see it now:

“You all think this product is too expensive? You’re just not at the point in your life where you’re ready to use it.”

“it didn’t work for you? I’d have to see/touch/charge you $350 to get in your hair to show you you’re using it wrong!”

“You don’t like the packaging? We have 47 years of behind the chair experience, this the perfect packaging.”

But for real, Aleiese seems to be getting a new salon together in her area, so she must be thinking she can use the salon as a teaching space/training space and maybe open a few more around the country.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> Lol I’m just trying to figure out how to detangle without causing my hair to frizz up & lose all definition. That’s been my biggest resistance to using a brush while I wear a wng.
> 
> I _do_ think changing the type of brushes I’ve been using (and more water/conditioner) will make a definite difference, as well as making certain my hair touches the back of the brush.


Oh, that’s that big ole paddle brush style denman.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I actually wrote down the tips y’all gave @faithVA & @EmmJaii   I think I have at least three brushes to choose from that aren’t that Felicia Leatherwood style but I probably won’t get to detangle my whole head that way at one time.
> One more stupid question: does it matter how you hold the brush? I ask because I remember hearing that you’re supposed to use the Denman D38 with the handle perpendicular to the floor, like it’s standing up, because of the way the bristles are situated. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone brush their own hair that way. Isn’t it more natural to hold a brush horizontally?


Use whatever brush you want to fully detangle. Just use 1 of the 3 to smooth.  I don't know about brush angles. When I tried I just tried to make sure my hair was against the back of the brush and I wasn't just raking it through my hair.

You might not want to try to detangle and smooth at the same time.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint you are tempting me to try a colored gel. I tried hairpaint wax once to try and color my gray and it was hard to spread and didn’t work well for me. 

About brush angle - I use the FL brush, and when my hair is more tangled than normal I hold it vertically to work the tangle out, but  usually I hold it horizontally


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany I can see it now:
> 
> “You all think this product is too expensive? You’re just not at the point in your life where you’re ready to use it.”
> 
> “it didn’t work for you? I’d have to see/touch/charge you $350 to get in your hair to show you you’re using it wrong!”
> 
> “You don’t like the packaging? We have 47 years of behind the chair experience, this the perfect packaging.”
> 
> But for real, Aleiese seems to be getting a new salon together in her area, so she must be thinking she can use the salon as a teaching space/training space and maybe open a few more around the country.


They don’t seem like a big enough name among hairstylist. They are authorities on this yet mainly stylist’s customers know more about them.

What do they have to do to become a house hold name like Sam Villa or Beth Minardi? I even see Breslin and Guy Tang on Behind the Chair. They are trying to cut out the middleman and it leaves them in their little island.

I would love for them to partner with a well known brand and provide education for stylists. The brand usually draws in the stylists to want to pay to know the knowledge. Hmm, Paul Mitchell, Redken or Kerastase would give them a wider net. Then from there they could come out with their own products. It would be like everything they touch turns to gold.

Their products would need to be salon exclusive with select authorized dealers. They could totally be as bougie as they want and hit that real big bucks market. We need more Black luxury.

 To be fair and not have so much exclusivity, they could have their lower priced range. It has to work but leave out all the lavish things and smaller bottles. That’s when those statements about if you want the better bottles and such and such, you have to pay for it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> I’ve continued trying the CurlSmith hair color  gels. This week is “Rose Gold”. I had to remind myself that it’s supposed to be metallic and less “rosy”; my initial feelings would probably have been more positive if it were the other way around. Even with that, the color has definitely grown on me. Uneven coverage of the gel is much more noticeable to me with this color. Mr. Mint doesn’t mind the color but he doesn’t like my placement. He’s still asking for blue next. Little does he know I’ve found two more brands that do hair color gel. (And I’ve purposely chosen gels instead of the waxes because I do not have the time to be fooling around trying to wash out anything with waxy properties.)
> 
> View attachment 470057
> (Top is wet, bottom left is around 15% damp, middle and right are the next day)
> 
> The other two options are As I Am and Gemini Naturals. I actually like their color options way better and may select a couple each from those to try later.



I have a few jars of Gemini Naturals. I like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

I forgot to mention my shampoo brushes came in today. They are Diane brand.








						7613-FD93-7-F1-B-45-D2-B6-FE-6-E0225-B7-BDFF
					

Image 7613-FD93-7-F1-B-45-D2-B6-FE-6-E0225-B7-BDFF hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Also, Rhonda mentions that the shampoo and conditioners aren’t always authentic on Amazon. That was a reply to a post about 1 month ago when asked to add shampoos and conditioner to the Amazon store. Hopefully, she worked that out now that they are on there.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I forgot to mention my shampoo brushes came in today. They are Diane brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7613-FD93-7-F1-B-45-D2-B6-FE-6-E0225-B7-BDFF
> 
> 
> Image 7613-FD93-7-F1-B-45-D2-B6-FE-6-E0225-B7-BDFF hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Rhonda mentions that the shampoo and conditioners aren’t always authentic on Amazon. That was a reply to a post about 1 month ago when asked to add shampoos and conditioner to the Amazon store. Hopefully, she worked that out now that they are on there.


I try not to buy any hair/skin products from Amazon.


----------



## DVAntDany

@LavenderMint 

Stylist using it

Denman giving short example of using it


----------



## HappyAtLast

Britt said:


> Rightttt!
> I remember their video in the digital salon when they broke down topper gels. So helpful. Aishia's hair is coarse and dense, she said she goes to town with ICH whereas Aeliese prefers to use a VERY tiny amount and preferred ICV for her hair. She said ICV gives her noodle looking hair and she likes that finish whereas Aishia didn't. I liked ICV over my ICH b/c I see how it makes my wash n go hang a bit more and gave that extra protection on top of ICH. So far, I can't just use UFD and ICH.. unless I want to redo my hair in 4-5 days lol. It frizzes faster. If I didn't care about that, I'd just use UFD and ICH.
> 
> thank you
> note to self.
> I have the liter size of Elucence clarifying and moisture poo. That clarifying ain't go nowhere no time soon but my moisture poo is almost finished. Gonna try the Bekura next.


What is ICH and ICV?


----------



## DVAntDany

HappyAtLast said:


> What is ICH and ICV?


Those are products from the brand Innersense Organic Beauty. ICH stands for I Create Hold and ICV stands for I Create Volume. They are used for additional hold and climate protection over a base gel. When used in such instances they are referred to as toppers.


----------



## HappyAtLast

DVAntDany said:


> Those are products from the brand Innersense Organic Beauty. ICH stands for I Create Hold and ICV stands for I Create Volume. They are used for additional hold and climate protection over a base gel. When used in such instances they are referred to as toppers.


Thanks! All of these initials have my head spinning!


----------



## DVAntDany

HappyAtLast said:


> Thanks! All of these initials have my head spinning!


You’re welcome. I was just like that about a week or two ago.


----------



## Britt

HappyAtLast said:


> What is ICH and ICV?


Innersense I Create Hold, I Create Volume


----------



## Britt

DVAntDany said:


> *They just don’t sugar coat their words like you’d expect people in this profession to do. Just because the truth hurts doesn’t make it not true.* So nothing they have said so far has truly offended me, but that could just be my personality. I agree with you and them on the twistouts too.
> 
> I caught the live of her moving and getting locked out. The importance of using a professional instead of trying to diy. I wholeheartedly agree with her and her first 10 mins of explanation. I didn’t watch beyond that.  I’ve come to that point in my life too.


I agree... that's why I spent some time last year really and truly listening and learning from them. I watched the YouTube videos but really learning from their gems and my mind was blown honestly. As someone who has been on hair platforms for 18 years... the *best *hair advice I got was from them. It's more than just hair also, it's a mindset. The delivery is harsh but if you really listen to them, they make a lot of sense. After I think I figured it out I came back to LHCF and saw this thread and said let me join. At first I didn't care for them, but once I started listening, I couldn't stop  and I found myself like "wowwwww, she's dead on right". When I joined their digital salon, they said it's not a crash course and do not treat it as such. I see why they say that also .  I was skeptical and very turned off at first when I first came across them in 2018, I was hell bent on my twist outs, *never *thought I had wash n go hair, didn't like their attitude at all, didn't like their prices (still don't ) then sometime last April I *reluctantly *tried a wash n go. And that's when I started to follow them again on IG and listen to almost all their YouTube videos. I was humbled. They say we're offended by them but not offended by all the products being pushed towards us to take our money ... #facts. It's more than just hair, it's a mindset and our beliefs about our hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt They do have gems. The first time I joined the digital salon I only stayed for 2 months and I learned a lot, but I was in a hurry because I didn’t want to keep spending $25/momth. The second time I joined (for 6 months) I think it all really sank in. Being part of the DS made me much more intentional every time I did my hair. I would imagine that the As were watching me CCS and critiquing me.   

When they announced the salon was closing I went back through a bunch of the videos and took detailed notes.  

I still listen to a lot of their lives, I usually don’t learn anything new, but I see when they are softening their stance on certain issues. 

If SeeSomeCurls had a community aspect I probably would have joined.


----------



## faithVA

I pulled out my q-redew to see if would help with refreshing my hair. It's not the best appliance in the world. No matter how much care I use it always seems plugged up if I don't use it often. But I figured out how to get it working again. It wasn't cheap so I'm going to keep it until it stops working.

Most of my hair I can semi fluff, but the right side of my hair has the least definition and moisture so it doesn't refresh easily. I let the steam I let the q-redew steam up the hair a bit and then fluffed. It was definitely easier to move and fluff once it was softened. It loosened my curl a little bit. Not sure if it will cause frizz or what it will look like later. Will have to wait and see.

But then I pulled out my Conair steamer for my clothes. That gives off a lot more steam. It doesn't appear to be any hotter than the q-redew. I would say the q-redew may just be designed to be more focused.

I think the Conair gives off more steam and will be easier and faster to use. It also holds more water and is easier to hold.

I'm going to use the Conair tomorrow and evaluate whether I need to do an entire CCS tomorrow or if I can get buy with a day of steaming. I want to give it another day since I just did my color but my hair feels a little drier than usual.

Oh and I found my Tangle Teezer in my SO's bathroom. I'm going to try smoothing with it tomorrow and see how it works.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA That’s so creative!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA That’s so creative!


I can't take credit for it. I know I got that idea from someone on this board. Unfortunately, it was after I bought the q-redew  

I could have saved myself some money.


----------



## GettingKinky

KCKT/jello shot doesn’t have as much staying power as UFD/jello shot, but I like the way it looks better.
I’ll be doing a mid week wash this week. I think I’ll do UFD only.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> I agree... that's why I spent some time last year really and truly listening and learning from them. I watched the YouTube videos but really learning from their gems and my mind was blown honestly. As someone who has been on hair platforms for 18 years... the *best *hair advice I got was from them. It's more than just hair also, it's a mindset. The delivery is harsh but if you really listen to them, they make a lot of sense. After I think I figured it out I came back to LHCF and saw this thread and said let me join. At first I didn't care for them, but once I started listening, I couldn't stop  and I found myself like "wowwwww, she's dead on right". When I joined their digital salon, they said it's not a crash course and do not treat it as such. I see why they say that also . I was skeptical and very turned off at first when I first came across them in 2018, I was hell bent on my twist outs, *never *thought I had wash n go hair, didn't like their attitude at all, didn't like their prices (still don't ) then sometime last April I *reluctantly *tried a wash n go. And that's when I started to follow them again on IG and listen to almost all their YouTube videos. I was humbled. They say we're offended by them but not offended by all the products being pushed towards us to take our money ... #facts. It's more than just hair, it's a mindset and our beliefs about our hair.


I get what you mean and that is why I’m willing to be “verbally abused.”  I have finally gotten to the point where I don’t feel it’s necessary to reinvent the wheel over and over again. Over the years,  I have probably spent way more on things trying to do them myself and my way than just taking the advice of an individual who has experiential wisdom and knowledge.

It was hard to break my explorative nature because in the past I had to learn how to do my hair without the help of stylists . That’s what first led me to LHCF back in 05 while I was in high school. That feeling was so ingrained in me that when I finally learned how to do the styling I also wanted to make my own products. Thousands of dollars later, I have finally learned my lesson.

Maybe that is maturity or just me getting old. It’s like when old people are afraid of technology. They are afraid of messing things up. When you are young you play around until you figure it out. I’m not that old that I am scared. I just prefer to have the training if it’s available rather than learning through lots of failure.

So yes, abrasively slap me in the face with the gems.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I get what you mean and that is why I’m willing to be “verbally abused.”  I have finally gotten to the point where I don’t feel it’s necessary to reinvent the wheel over and over again. Over the years,  I have probably spent way more on things trying to do them myself and my way than just taking the advice of an individual who has experiential wisdom and knowledge.
> 
> It was hard to break my explorative nature because in the past I had to learn how to do my hair without the help of stylists . That’s what first led me to LHCF back in 05 while I was in high school. That feeling was so ingrained in me that when I finally learned how to do the styling I also wanted to make my own products. Thousands of dollars later, I have finally learned my lesson.
> 
> Maybe that is maturity or just me getting old. It’s like when old people are afraid of technology. They are afraid of messing things up. When you are young you play around until you figure it out. I’m not that old that I am scared. I just prefer to have the training if it’s available rather than learning through lots of failure.
> 
> So yes, abrasively slap me in the face with the gems.


So speaking for old people. Is it that they are afraid of technology or just don't want to be bothered 

Yes, I only want to know where the 3 buttons are on the remote. And no new young sales person. I don't want a phone that can do all of that 

Those young people look at me like I'm crazy. I'm tired y'all. I'm tired. I don't want to read nothin', learn nothin', nor try nothin! 

I'm just messing with you @DVAntDany .


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> So speaking for old people. Is it that they are afraid of technology or just don't want to be bothered
> 
> Yes, I only want to know where the 3 buttons are on the remote. And no new young sales person. I don't want a phone that can do all of that
> 
> Those young people look at me like I'm crazy. I'm tired y'all. I'm tired. I don't want to read nothin', learn nothin', nor try nothin!
> 
> I'm just messing with you @DVAntDany .


 I’m going to still go with being afraid of being bothered to learn.

I’m tired too. Even my inner product junkie has reached the geriatric ward. She is telling me to purchase only the recommended products and tools and NOT to try completely new stuff because it looks and sounds good.

Am I part of the “old” club because I feel old. I’m no spring chicken.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt They do have gems. The first time I joined the digital salon I only stayed for 2 months and I learned a lot, but I was in a hurry because I didn’t want to keep spending $25/momth. The second time I joined (for 6 months) I think it all really sank in. Being part of the DS made me much more intentional every time I did my hair. I would imagine that the As were watching me CCS and critiquing me.
> 
> When they announced the salon was closing I went back through a bunch of the videos and took detailed notes.
> 
> I still listen to a lot of their lives, I usually don’t learn anything new, but I see when they are softening their stance on certain issues.
> 
> If SeeSomeCurls had a community aspect I probably would have joined.


What are the most significant things you learned from the DS? I somehow feel like I’m missing out. Little snippets of the book seem to go into thorough detail.

The most interaction you get are on the 10Q and lives. At least that gives you assess to the instructor.

Rhonda over at HydraBar allows true interaction. You can even post videos of her to exam your issues and give suggestions. People help but many in there are just learning too. It’s almost a different school of thought over there.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I pulled out my q-redew to see if would help with refreshing my hair. It's not the best appliance in the world. No matter how much care I use it always seems plugged up if I don't use it often. But I figured out how to get it working again. It wasn't cheap so I'm going to keep it until it stops working.
> 
> Most of my hair I can semi fluff, but the right side of my hair has the least definition and moisture so it doesn't refresh easily. I let the steam I let the q-redew steam up the hair a bit and then fluffed. It was definitely easier to move and fluff once it was softened. It loosened my curl a little bit. Not sure if it will cause frizz or what it will look like later. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> But then I pulled out my Conair steamer for my clothes. That gives off a lot more steam. It doesn't appear to be any hotter than the q-redew. I would say the q-redew may just be designed to be more focused.
> 
> I think the Conair gives off more steam and will be easier and faster to use. It also holds more water and is easier to hold.
> 
> I'm going to use the Conair tomorrow and evaluate whether I need to do an entire CCS tomorrow or if I can get buy with a day of steaming. I want to give it another day since I just did my color but my hair feels a little drier than usual.
> 
> Oh and I found my Tangle Teezer in my SO's bathroom. I'm going to try smoothing with it tomorrow and see how it works.


I can’t wait to hear how everything goes with the Conair. Squished hair can’t be revived by putting more product on hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> KCKT/jello shot doesn’t have as much staying power as UFD/jello shot, but I like the way it looks better.
> I’ll be doing a mid week wash this week. I think I’ll do UFD only.


What you are doing is the type of experimenting I like to do. I’m probably going to try out the UFD because the different schools products feel and work a little different from each other.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> What you are doing is the type of experimenting I like to do. I’m probably going to try out the UFD because the different schools products feel and work a little different from each other.



I also want to try some of the products you guys have been talking about, like UFD. I was eyeing it in the store the other day actually lol


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I also want to try some of the products you guys have been talking about, like UFD. I was eyeing it in the store the other day actually lol


I hate that I didn’t pick it up the last time I was near a bottle. Buying online just takes too long. I’m not sure if it’s worth the hour drive though.


----------



## DVAntDany

After redoing my hair this morning to experiment, I see that the product suggestions have been curated to work together.

Simply changing the shampoo and conditioner made a difference in how the products performed. This is really influencing me to want to try the suggested combos (Poo + con + styler) because I want to see/feel what these instructors are wanting me to achieve.

P.S. That little shampoo brush felt amazing on my scalp and it really glided through my hair. No tugging or pulling.

My results kinda sucked but that is user error.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I can’t wait to hear how everything goes with the Conair. Squished hair can’t be revived by putting more product on hair.


So far so good. I will have to try it again after I reset.  Since I used both of the steamers on my hair that was probably too much water. But it did allow me to fluff and it feels a little softer then it did this morning. I do have more frizz but I think that was because it was too much steam.

I will try it again in a few days.


----------



## faithVA

I think I'm going to try with just UFD for a while. Last year when I did just UFD my sets seemed to last 3 to 5 days. Recently it seems like my sets only last about 2 even though my hair is longer. I'm not really sure though. I'm going to have to pay more attention. But when I reset this week I will just use UFD and see how that goes. I may need to hold ICH for the summer when there is more humidity.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> What are the most significant things you learned from the DS? I somehow feel like I’m missing out. Little snippets of the book seem to go into thorough detail.



The most important things I learned from the digital salon were

- the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)
- get hair super wet before adding shampoo
- use LOTS of water at every step
- use LOTS of gel 
- the use of a topper gel
- emulsify your products
- detangle thoroughly
- rake stylers through hair thoroughly
- how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
- the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)

I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I hate that I didn’t pick it up the last time I was near a bottle. Buying online just takes too long. I’m not sure if it’s worth the hour drive though.



Do you have a target red card? Shipping is free.


----------



## faithVA

I was too cheap to buy the slapcap with the hole in it. I already have 3 slap caps. And I felt it would be too hot for me to sleep in.

So I bought the evolve pineapple sleep cap. I think this might work. I have it on now and it isn't too hot and it isn't killing my head. If it goes well, I may buy a few more and get rid of some of the other junk I have.

Evolve Pineapple Sleep Cap


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @Britt They do have gems. The first time I joined the digital salon I only stayed for 2 months and I learned a lot, but I was in a hurry because I didn’t want to keep spending $25/momth. The second time I joined (for 6 months) I think it all really sank in. Being part of the DS made me much more intentional every time I did my hair. I would imagine that the As were watching me CCS and critiquing me.
> 
> When they announced the salon was closing I went back through a bunch of the videos and took detailed notes.
> 
> I still listen to a lot of their lives, I usually don’t learn anything new, but I see when they are softening their stance on certain issues.
> 
> If SeeSomeCurls had a community aspect I probably would have joined.


I hear ya... same here.


GettingKinky said:


> The most important things I learned from the digital salon were
> 
> - the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)
> - get hair super wet before adding shampoo
> - use LOTS of water at every step
> - use LOTS of gel
> - the use of a topper gel
> - emulsify your products
> - detangle thoroughly
> - rake stylers through hair thoroughly
> - how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
> - the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)
> 
> I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


yes yes yes to all of this. The shampoo spectrum was truly new to me! I have a better sense of when to use what shampoo, before I was over clarifying  also I didn't know that you had to use a moisturizing shampoo after the clarifying shampoo b/c they have different ph. I love my buff, i have two


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The most important things I learned from the digital salon were
> 
> - the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)
> - get hair super wet before adding shampoo
> - use LOTS of water at every step
> - use LOTS of gel
> - the use of a topper gel
> - emulsify your products
> - detangle thoroughly
> - rake stylers through hair thoroughly
> - how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
> - the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)
> 
> I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


I agree that these are great gems from the digital salon and their teachings.

The shampoo spectrum was probably the most important for me and it is what enabled me to do a wash and go. Without this change I don't think it would have worked.

The second was emulsifying product. Who knew that would make such a difference.

I had never heard of a topper or at least was unaware it was a technique. And the explanation of how and when to use it is key.

Some of the other things I still have not learned yet.  But maybe in time. 

Another thing I picked up is to know which products to use for the style you are trying to achieve. I've always used gels for my twists and they say no gel. I have yet to do a twist but I am want to see if I can do twists with a leave in and one product. I'm not sold yet  But willing to try it.


----------



## toaster

My biggest takeaway was really water! Adding it at every step. Making my hair soaking wet before adding shampoo. Soaking wet before adding conditioner. Soaking wet before adding base gel. Add some more water. Then add my topper.

I really think the styling portion (parting, detangling, etc) I would have figured out, but everyone on YouTube does their wash and go sitting at a table with a water bottle. If I tried that my hair would look like trash.

My sister just listens to what I say about hair and then does her own thing. She doesn’t use small parts and she’s probably not using “enough” product, but she makes sure her hair is soaking wet at each step and her hair has greatly improved.


----------



## faithVA

I'm envious. My hair is never soaking wet no matter what I do. I hope as I keep doing this my hair does better with water. The only time I can get my hair to hold water is if I apply a layer of gel and then add water. The gel will hold the water to my hair. Even my stylist doesn't use a lot of water on my hair. I noticed that she takes a little water in her hands and runs it through my hair. 

And I know I'm under the water for a good 5 minutes before shampooing


----------



## Nightingale

faithVA said:


> I was too cheap to buy the slapcap with the hole in it. I already have 3 slap caps. And I felt it would be too hot for me to sleep in.
> 
> So I bought the evolve pineapple sleep cap. I think this might work. I have it on now and it isn't too hot and it isn't killing my head. If it goes well, I may buy a few more and get rid of some of the other junk I have.
> 
> Evolve Pineapple Sleep Cap


I have one of these still in the packaging, beneath my sink! Now I know how to use it. Thanks.


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> @LavenderMint
> 
> Stylist using it
> 
> Denman giving short example of using it


Ooooooooh!! Thank you!
I actually had the D38 before AHG did that vid but I have been using it on MiniMint because it did such a good & gentle job removing the remnants of cradle cap on his scalp and throughly detangles his hair with ease. He absolutely loooooves that brush & will bring it to me if he sees it, laying his head down to get brushed  
I don’t know why I had no idea Denman has a YouTube channel. Will definitely check them out.


----------



## toaster

Random photo, but I thought my day 4 hair looked nice in my buff before my strength training workout this morning.

I’ll do my mid-week wash this evening.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> I have one of these still in the packaging, beneath my sink! Now I know how to use it. Thanks.


I think it is going to work well for me. It is light and allows my crown to breath so I don't overheat at night. It allows me to make sure my hair stays in the right direction but it doesn't make it look dull when I take it off. It flattened my hair but it didn't kill my curls. Although, I have a bigger head than many it wasn't too tight. And it is inexpensive. Think it is going to work just fine.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Random photo, but I thought my day 4 hair looked nice in my buff before my strength training workout this morning.
> 
> I’ll do my mid-week wash this evening. View attachment 470079


It does look nice


----------



## faithVA

Took my cap off this morning and my hair was looking a little flat and scary. After my shower, massaged my roots to fluff it up a bit. And looked in the mirror and was like  that is good enough to make it another day. Less definition and more frizz but still maintaining enough shape to make it look OK. Later in the morning I sprayed it with UFD refreshing spray. I should have done that before the shower but I forgot. Just want to keep it somewhat moisturized until I refresh.


----------



## colorful_coils

I just did my mid-week wash using CR Style Setter, Earthtones Max Enhancing Gelly as my base, and Trepadora Acai Berry Gel as my topper. Y'all were right about that Earthtones! Great definition and hold, AND my hair dried quickly. I'd say it's just below Jello Shot in terms of hold, but my hair is much softer.


----------



## LavenderMint

@toaster your hair always looks so good & hydrated!!

When I joined the digital salon, one of the first things that blew my mind was the idea of emulsifying shampoo. I was always one of those naturals who scoffed at the idea of using just a coin sized amount of anything on my thick, thirsty hair. I tried it and was floored by how much better it worked!! That was when I got out a notebook and pen to go back through the videos. 
The other thing that kind of caught my attention was the fact that they suggested more expensive products. It wasn’t surprising because don’t we expect stylists to push expensive products? But (unless I missed it) they didn’t have any way to get a kickback from what they were suggesting. Considering that my hair was never “held” by a gel until I tried WetLine, I was willing to give more expensive products a try. Again, it worked (except for the kinky curly system, which we now know has a learning curve). 
The only other thing that I found to be startling new information was the idea of thinking of your wng as a style to be set, so (mostly) drying your wng under a dryer. I think one of the As asked if you’d airdry a roller set & how we shouldn’t necessarily air dry our wng. That was an interesting thought. 

Between the As digital salon, Afope Atoyebi (a high porosity trichologist on YT) and troubleshooting here, I feel like I have learned more about caring for & styling my hair than ever before.


----------



## colorful_coils

LavenderMint said:


> Between the As digital salon, Afope Atoyebi (a high porosity trichologist on YT) and troubleshooting here, I feel like I have learned more about caring for & styling my hair than ever before.


That's wonderful to hear! Do you feel like your hair has gotten healthier as well?

I've had the exact same experience. Y'all, the A's, Afope and the different stylists on Twitter have taught me so much about hair care. The stylists are a bit too harsh for me though (I don't get why they get so mad and condescending), so I've taken what I need and I just listen to y'all and Afope now.

However, I still deep condition (albeit for 20 mins instead of an hour) and use leave-ins, and I use curl-defining creams instead of mousse for twist-outs  I've adjusted the recommendations to suit my hair and my preferences, which I think everyone should do. My hair has changed for the better. It's never been this healthy, soft, or defined.



LavenderMint said:


> The other thing that kind of caught my attention was the fact that they suggested more expensive products.


To their credit, those expensive products WORK. Olaplex #3 has saved my hair from excessive shedding and breakage. The conditioners and gels can be costly, but have high-quality ingredients so you don't need to use much to get moisture, hold and definition.

Plus the stylists advocate for using everything on soaking wet hair, which further reduces how much you need.

Overall, I'm so thankful to have found y'all and these methods


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a mid week wash for the first time in a month. I used Elucence moisture poo/Deva Decadence conditioner/UFD

I don’t really like the Deva conditioner, it’s very lightweight and has a very strong perfume smell, but I don’t want to toss it. I think it will be fine for midweek sessions. I had never given much thought to the “weight” of conditioner until the digital salon.

I only diffused for about 4-5 minutes because I had to get to work, but I think my hair is 70% dry. 

My hair came out fluffy and full. I really like it, and I think UFD only will hold it for 2-3 days.

I still have a major disconnect on my left side, but I would have to cut a lot of hair to fix it. Some days I’m ready to do it and some days I’m not.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I did a mid week wash for the first time in a month. I used Elucence moisture poo/Deva Decadence conditioner/UFD
> 
> I don’t really like the Deva conditioner, it’s very lightweight and has a very strong perfume smell, but I don’t want to toss it. I think it will be fine for midweek sessions. I had never given much thought to the “weight” of conditioner until the digital salon.
> 
> I only diffused for about 4-5 minutes because I had to get to work, but I think my hair is 70% dry.
> 
> My hair came out fluffy and full. I really like it, and I think UFD only will hold it for 2-3 days.
> 
> I still have a major disconnect on my left side, but I would have to cut a lot of hair to fix it. Some days I’m ready to do it and some days I’m not.
> 
> View attachment 470081


It looks really good. I love the curliness and fluffiness of it.

I like the DevaCurl conditioner. It used to be my go to. I guess I like it because it is light. hmm, Thanks for pointing that out.  I guess it is good to know whether your hair needs a heavy or light conditioner. 

I don't see anything going on with your left side. It looks good to me. But I can understand when something bugs you.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It looks really good. I love the curliness and fluffiness of it.
> 
> I like the DevaCurl conditioner. It used to be my go to. I guess I like it because it is light. hmm, Thanks for pointing that out.  I guess it is good to know whether your hair needs a heavy or light conditioner.
> 
> I don't see anything going on with your left side. It looks good to me. But I can understand when something bugs you.



Which Deva conditioner do you have?
My hair has two different levels on the left side. They aren’t glaring, but definitely there.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Which Deva conditioner do you have?
> My hair has two different levels on the left side. They aren’t glaring, but definitely there.
> View attachment 470083


I don't have any more Deva Curl. I was using the Deva Curl One but I didn't re-up after I started with the A's.  But I used it for a couple of years. 

I see what you mean. I know it bugs you. But because it blends so well on camera, I think your hair still looks good. It is one of those things that you know it shouldn't be that way but unless you know, it looks like it is meant to be that way.  Definitely let the mood to cut pass.


----------



## HappyAtLast

faithVA said:


> I pulled out my q-redew to see if would help with refreshing my hair. It's not the best appliance in the world. No matter how much care I use it always seems plugged up if I don't use it often. But I figured out how to get it working again. It wasn't cheap so I'm going to keep it until it stops working.
> 
> Most of my hair I can semi fluff, but the right side of my hair has the least definition and moisture so it doesn't refresh easily. I let the steam I let the q-redew steam up the hair a bit and then fluffed. It was definitely easier to move and fluff once it was softened. It loosened my curl a little bit. Not sure if it will cause frizz or what it will look like later. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> But then I pulled out my Conair steamer for my clothes. That gives off a lot more steam. It doesn't appear to be any hotter than the q-redew. I would say the q-redew may just be designed to be more focused.
> 
> I think the Conair gives off more steam and will be easier and faster to use. It also holds more water and is easier to hold.
> 
> I'm going to use the Conair tomorrow and evaluate whether I need to do an entire CCS tomorrow or if I can get buy with a day of steaming. I want to give it another day since I just did my color but my hair feels a little drier than usual.
> 
> Oh and I found my Tangle Teezer in my SO's bathroom. I'm going to try smoothing with it tomorrow and see how it works.


Now you got me heading to Amazon for a steamer!


----------



## kimpaur

Redken All Soft Conditioner + a 100% silk scarf at night +The Blonde As “Wash N Go”video has my hair feeling AMAZING 

This is the first time I’ve done a WNG and my hair actually felt soft after


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> I just did my mid-week wash using CR Style Setter, Earthtones Max Enhancing Gelly as my base, and Trepadora Acai Berry Gel as my topper. Y'all were right about that Earthtones! Great definition and hold, AND my hair dried quickly. I'd say it's just below Jello Shot in terms of hold, but my hair is much softer.


Yay someone else tried the earthtones gel! I’m glad you like it!


----------



## faithVA

HappyAtLast said:


> Now you got me heading to Amazon for a steamer!



OMG. I wasn't trying to make anyone buy anything. You can get the same effect from your shower  I typically don't do my head until mid day though which is why I need the steamer. And my hair is on the short and dry side. Are you sure you need a steamer?


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky your UFD wash and go looks great!

I’m with you on the disconnection in our hair. After wearing my hair super short (for me) I need at least all of 2021 to grow my hair out then maybe at the end of the year I’ll get it cut back to the blunt look that I like. Maybe.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> The most important things I learned from the digital salon were
> 
> *- the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)*
> - get hair super wet before adding shampoo
> -* use LOTS of water at every step*
> - use LOTS of gel
> - the use of a topper gel
> - emulsify your products
> - detangle thoroughly
> - rake stylers through hair thoroughly
> - how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
> - the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)
> I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


These two things plus *heat drying* AND *consulting with a CIK stylist*, were what I was missing in my routine. 

Even after watching the videos, I still didn't recognize that my shampoos were too clarifying (despite being natural and sulfate free). It wasn't until I saw a CIK stylist who evaluated my hair and discussed my products, that I understood what I needed to change in my regimen.

Even though their delivery is harsh, the As deserve their respect and their knowledge is not only helpful but critical.


----------



## Nightingale

toaster said:


> Yay someone else tried the earthtones gel! I’m glad you like it!



I used the Earthtones gel for my first post-cut wash and like it as well. I applied on wet hair and only dried to about 50%, but my hair still has decent definition, shine, and a soft, flexible hold. Next time I wash I'm going to apply it like Abena (Embrace Natural Beauty) did, on damp hair and see if I get more hold and definition.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> The most important things I learned from the digital salon were
> 
> - the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)
> - get hair super wet before adding shampoo
> - use LOTS of water at every step
> - use LOTS of gel
> - the use of a topper gel
> - emulsify your products
> - detangle thoroughly
> - rake stylers through hair thoroughly
> - how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
> - the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)
> 
> I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


Thanks. I think I gotten most of that info, but it’s a lot to digest. I was just reading everything to try to figure out what on earth is a buff. I think I know now. 

After listening to the 10Q and videos on Instagram (what are still left), I think I’m getting the finer detailed answers to my questions. I guess at this point it has to go beyond theory and into practice.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Do you have a target red card? Shipping is free.


I never thought to do that. I don’t shop at Target too often due to the distance, but I’ll look into it.

 Are they doing it like Walmart online? Walmart has nothing to do with the vendors selling on their site. So returns or issues that require customer service is not always easy. I worry about items being counterfeit too much like EBay and Amazon.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> These two things plus *heat drying* AND *consulting with a CIK stylist*, were what I was missing in my routine.
> 
> Even after watching the videos, I still didn't recognize that my shampoos were too clarifying (despite being natural and sulfate free). It wasn't until I saw a CIK stylist who evaluated my hair and discussed my products, that I understood what I needed to change in my regimen.
> 
> Even though their delivery is harsh, the As deserve their respect and their knowledge is not only helpful but critical.


I definitely needed a cut. Getting a stylist was very important. I may not love my cut but it is way better than the no shape I had before.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I agree that these are great gems from the digital salon and their teachings.
> 
> The shampoo spectrum was probably the most important for me and it is what enabled me to do a wash and go. Without this change I don't think it would have worked.
> 
> The second was emulsifying product. Who knew that would make such a difference.
> 
> I had never heard of a topper or at least was unaware it was a technique. And the explanation of how and when to use it is key.
> 
> Some of the other things I still have not learned yet.  But maybe in time.
> 
> Another thing I picked up is to know which products to use for the style you are trying to achieve. I've always used gels for my twists and they say no gel. I have yet to do a twist but I am want to see if I can do twists with a leave in and one product. I'm not sold yet  But willing to try it.


Im not sure if it was made very clear to me what a topper was actually  for in the initial explanation. Only until the 10Q and some outside vids was it made fully know on what to use them for and better yet what not to use them for.

There is an emphasis on stylers not really giving different looks but instead perform differently. For instance, a cream styler will look the same as a gel styler (I’m guessing while wet), but will have a castless soft hold that will not last as long as the gel. I guess they are saying it that way without directly saying that product won’t change your curl pattern. Or maybe I’m just dense and missed it.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think I'm going to try with just UFD for a while. Last year when I did just UFD my sets seemed to last 3 to 5 days. Recently it seems like my sets only last about 2 even though my hair is longer. I'm not really sure though. I'm going to have to pay more attention. But when I reset this week I will just use UFD and see how that goes. I may need to hold ICH for the summer when there is more humidity.


I’m not sure what vid it was but Aeleise (you know I had to look up her name otherwise it would be Glasses) was saying to just use solely UFD for a while. Then see how it works. After experiencing it for for some time, determine what you would like to improve if anything.

What made you decide to no longer use UFD by itself or switch to other products? Was it because it didn’t last a full week?


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> I just did my mid-week wash using CR Style Setter, Earthtones Max Enhancing Gelly as my base, and Trepadora Acai Berry Gel as my topper. Y'all were right about that Earthtones! Great definition and hold, AND my hair dried quickly. I'd say it's just below Jello Shot in terms of hold, but my hair is much softer.


Could you tell me more about the Trepadora Açaí Berry Gel? The descriptions sound more appealing than the Papaya Slip and it’s on the recommended list.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Yay someone else tried the earthtones gel! I’m glad you like it!


Y’all tell more about this gel please. It was briefly mentioned in a vid as an option for those not living in the US.


----------



## DVAntDany

Nightingale said:


> These two things plus *heat drying* AND *consulting with a CIK stylist*, were what I was missing in my routine.
> 
> Even after watching the videos, I still didn't recognize that my shampoos were too clarifying (despite being natural and sulfate free). It wasn't until I saw a CIK stylist who evaluated my hair and discussed my products, that I understood what I needed to change in my regimen.
> 
> Even though their delivery is harsh, the As deserve their respect and their knowledge is not only helpful but critical.


I really want to go to a CIK stylist for a cut, but I’m a bit scared. I had a completely failed experience with a Deva Cut specialist in the past. I guess it makes sense to check out their work before booking an appointment.

What made you choose your CIK stylist beyond being within driving range?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m not sure what vid it was but Aeleise (you know I had to look up her name otherwise it would be Glasses) was saying to just use solely UFD for a while. Then see how it works. After experiencing it for for some time, determine what you would like to improve if anything.
> 
> What made you decide to no longer use UFD by itself or switch to other products? Was it because it didn’t last a full week?


Last year I did use UFD by itself because the ICH gave me terrible results initially. After a few months I added the ICH and it worked well.  But this is my first year with all of this and my first year going through seasons. This is my first winter wearing wash and goes. I know last year my wash and go lasted a full 5 days. Right now it looks rough on day 2 which seems odd to me. It will last 3 days but it doesn't last 5 days. 

The issue could be many things but I am going to start with simplifying and then adding back in. I may not need a topper in the winter since the humidity is different. And I know I'm still trying to figure out how much water is enough water. 

It's just a learning curve. It's been a year but still not long enough for me to figure out all of the details.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I really want to go to a CIK stylist for a cut, but I’m a bit scared. I had a completely failed experience with a Deva Cut specialist in the past. I guess it makes sense to check out their work before booking an appointment.
> 
> What made you choose your CIK stylist beyond being within driving range?



I looked at all of the stylists in the digital salon curl directory. Then I followed people on Facebook and Instagram. I communicated with them to see how they responded. I had a virtual salon visit with my stylist before I had a real visit. I need a certain personality for a stylist. Although they are good it wouldn't work well for me if I had a stylist like glasses. 

If you find someone close by, you can always just go for a CCS without the cut and see how you like them. Your first visit doesn't have to be a cut.


----------



## Nightingale

DVAntDany said:


> I really want to go to a CIK stylist for a cut, but I’m a bit scared. I had a completely failed experience with a Deva Cut specialist in the past. I guess it makes sense to check out their work before booking an appointment.
> 
> What made you choose your CIK stylist beyond being within driving range?



I stalked her social media for months.  I wanted to know if she regularly dealt with hair like mine and if I liked the cuts she gave her clients. She (Sonnie) is also regularly featured by the As, so I went ahead and took a leap of faith.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Last year I did use UFD by itself because the ICH gave me terrible results initially. After a few months I added the ICH and it worked well.  But this is my first year with all of this and my first year going through seasons. This is my first winter wearing wash and goes. I know last year my wash and go lasted a full 5 days. Right now it looks rough on day 2 which seems odd to me. It will last 3 days but it doesn't last 5 days.
> 
> The issue could be many things but I am going to start with simplifying and then adding back in. I may not need a topper in the winter since the humidity is different. And I know I'm still trying to figure out how much water is enough water.
> 
> It's just a learning curve. It's been a year but still not long enough for me to figure out all of the details.


Your plan of action makes sense.

I’m starting to see it’s a learning curve also and I’ve barely started.

That’s how I’m feeling about my current styler combo. I’m not sure what I’m using the Aunt Jackie’s flaxseed gel for besides it being a recommended combo topper. I think I preferred my prior results without it.


----------



## colorful_coils

DVAntDany said:


> Could you tell me more about the Trepadora Açaí Berry Gel? The descriptions sound more appealing than the Papaya Slip and it’s on the recommended list.


Of course! I've tried both the Acai Berry and the Papaya Slip with a variety of base gels. I find that the Acai Berry adds more hold than the Papaya, but they both give me the same anti-humidity behavior (no extra frizz when it's humid out). The Acai Berry helps my hair dry faster (not sure what causes that).

The one thing to be careful of is that the Acai Berry has protein in it, so the Papaya Slip may be a good alternative if you want to avoid protein and are just looking for anti-humidity benefits.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Im not sure if it was made very clear to me what a topper was actually  for in the initial explanation. Only until the 10Q and some outside vids was it made fully know on what to use them for and better yet what not to use them for.
> 
> *There is an emphasis on stylers not really giving different looks but instead perform differently.* For instance, a cream styler will look the same as a gel styler (I’m guessing while wet), but will have a castless soft hold that will not last as long as the gel. I guess they are saying it that way without directly saying that product won’t change your curl pattern. Or maybe I’m just dense and missed it.



I don’t quite agree with this. I get a very different look from low hold stylers. My curl pattern doesn’t change, but with low hold stylers (Doux, UFD alone, Briogeo coil custard) I get a much fluffier/voluminous set. And even if I go 6-7 days with double gel, I never get the same volume and fluffiness.


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA and @Nightingale I think I will have to do some stalking and virtual consultations. In the past, I never gave myself the opportunity to wear my twa as a style. I always hid it as I tried to grow it out. I’m not doing that again. I want my hair to look intentional.


----------



## colorful_coils

DVAntDany said:


> Y’all tell more about this gel please. It was briefly mentioned in a vid as an option for those not living in the US.


They're based in Canada, so it's a really good option if that's where you're located. This is my first time using it and it's really comparable to Ecoslay's Jello Shot if you've ever used that. It has much stronger hold than gels like UFD or Curl Maker. It was very hard for me to emulsify it properly though because of its consistency.


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> Of course! I've tried both the Acai Berry and the Papaya Slip with a variety of base gels. I find that the Acai Berry adds more hold than the Papaya, but they both give me the same anti-humidity behavior (no extra frizz when it's humid out). The Acai Berry helps my hair dry faster (not sure what causes that).
> 
> The one thing to be careful of is that the Acai Berry has protein in it, so the Papaya Slip may be a good alternative if you want to avoid protein and are just looking for anti-humidity benefits.


Thanks. I didn’t think about the proteins. I’m a gloss and shine addict.  

That is interesting that that one dries faster. I do know the description for the Bamboo Ginseng Curling Glaze states that it speeds up drying time.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t quite agree with this. I get a very different look from low hold stylers. My curl pattern doesn’t change, but with low hold stylers (Doux, UFD alone, Briogeo coil custard) I get a much fluffier/voluminous set. And even if I go 6-7 days with double gel, I never get the same volume and fluffiness.


I’m trying to understand that statement also. Your observation is the same as mine.


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> They're based in Canada, so it's a really good option if that's where you're located. This is my first time using it and it's really comparable to Ecoslay's Jello Shot if you've ever used that. It has much stronger hold than gels like UFD or Curl Maker. It was very hard for me to emulsify it properly though because of its consistency.


I’m totally US based. Glasses didn’t mention much about it except it’s an option. I have never tried the any of the products you mentioned just yet. I’ll be ordering stuff soon.


----------



## DVAntDany

@oneastrocurlie I went ahead and applied for the Target Red Card Debit.


----------



## HappyAtLast

faithVA said:


> OMG. I wasn't trying to make anyone buy anything. You can get the same effect from your shower  I typically don't do my head until mid day though which is why I need the steamer. And my hair is on the short and dry side. Are you sure you need a steamer?


Definitely!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I never thought to do that. I don’t shop at Target too often due to the distance, but I’ll look into it.
> 
> Are they doing it like Walmart online? Walmart has nothing to do with the vendors selling on their site. So returns or issues that require customer service is not always easy. I worry about items being counterfeit too much like EBay and Amazon.



Returns are easy peasy. It'll usually say if it's from another vendor but 99% of the time it's from Target's store or warehouse.


----------



## faithVA

HappyAtLast said:


> Definitely!


OK . Well if you are sure   I tried to stop her y'all.


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> Y’all tell more about this gel please. It was briefly mentioned in a vid as an option for those not living in the US.


It’s definitely available in the US from curlydew.com

It’s a strong hold gel that’s botanical base. I like it over UFD the best!


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> It’s definitely available in the US from curlydew.com
> 
> It’s a strong hold gel that’s botanical base. I like it over UFD the best!


You mix it with other gels? Ooh, now I want to try that. Does that combo make your hair crispy?


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> You mix it with other gels? Ooh, now I want to try that. Does that combo make your hair crispy?


My hair definitely has a hard cast the first day, but softens over 4-5 days! I like it a lot!


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> The most important things I learned from the digital salon were
> 
> - the shampoo spectrum (this was truly new to me)
> - get hair super wet before adding shampoo
> - use LOTS of water at every step
> - use LOTS of gel
> - the use of a topper gel
> - emulsify your products
> - detangle thoroughly
> - rake stylers through hair thoroughly
> - how to diffuse (I had been cupping my hair in the diffuser)
> - the best way for me to wear a buff (pulled down on my head like a hat)
> 
> I’m sure I learned many more things in my time there, but for me these were the most important things that gave me a good looking WnG


Can you elaborate on what you mean by the way you wear a buff? Is it different from the way Aisha wear hers? Just curious because your hair always looks great for multiple days!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Nightingale said:


> These two things plus *heat drying* AND *consulting with a CIK stylist*, were what I was missing in my routine.
> 
> Even after watching the videos, I still didn't recognize that my shampoos were too clarifying (despite being natural and sulfate free). It wasn't until I saw a CIK stylist who evaluated my hair and discussed my products, that I understood what I needed to change in my regimen.
> 
> Even though their delivery is harsh, the As deserve their respect and their knowledge is not only helpful but critical.


Thank you for this.  I listened to their 30 day detox and was turned off by their tone and ridicule of people trying to work with their hair.   Maybe I’ll give them a second listen.


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> I really want to go to a CIK stylist for a cut, but I’m a bit scared. I had a completely failed experience with a Deva Cut specialist in the past. I guess it makes sense to check out their work before booking an appointment.
> 
> What made you choose your CIK stylist beyond being within driving range?


I’m not even sure if the woman who cut my hair is officially a CIK stylist but she was familiar with the As and their philosophy, chatting with me about it some more and agreed with them on several points and disagreed on others. This salon is the only one near me that even offered wash and go as an option for tightly coily hair & I went even though I never saw anyone with coils as tight as mine on their insta. (To be fair, they did show my hair afterwards but I’ve not seen anyone with coils since- and it’s been 5 years) They do have the Devacut & Ouidad training certifications, whatever those are worth. I think the closest CIK stylist to me was around 2 hours away; surprising that there isn’t a DC stylist, as usually DC has some more progressive things going on.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I really want to go to a CIK stylist for a cut, but I’m a bit scared. I had a completely failed experience with a Deva Cut specialist in the past. I guess it makes sense to check out their work before booking an appointment.
> 
> What made you choose your CIK stylist beyond being within driving range?



Disclaimer: idk what CIK stands for. Another acronym that flew by me in here lol. 

My stylist is just a stylist who just only does curly hair. No deva this or that. She just focuses on curls. That may be a way to broaden your search if you look for people who say they specialize in curly hair (and have the pics to prove they are good at it).


----------



## toaster

Tomorrow makes 3 months since my haircut. I’m happy with how much length I’ve retained since, and I’m looking forward to three more months of growth.

I think around June I’ll need a trim. I’ll either go to embrace natural beauty or do it at home. Either way I won’t be getting a “curly cut” until 2021.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by the way you wear a buff? Is it different from the way Aisha wear hers? Just curious because your hair always looks great for multiple days!



Aisha puts her buff around her neck and then pulls it up over her hair so her hair is kind of standing up when she sleeps.

I pull my buff down from the top like a hat so my hair is laying down (pressed against my head) while I sleep. In fact now I just wear a slap cap instead of a buff. 

I hope that makes sense. Both work for me but when my hair is up it doesn’t always want to come back down.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> I’m not even sure if the woman who cut my hair is officially a CIK stylist but she was familiar with the As and their philosophy, chatting with me about it some more and agreed with them on several points and disagreed on others. This salon is the only one near me that even offered wash and go as an option for tightly coily hair & I went even though I never saw anyone with coils as tight as mine on their insta. (To be fair, they did show my hair afterwards but I’ve not seen anyone with coils since- and it’s been 5 years) They do have the Devacut & Ouidad training certifications, whatever those are worth. I think the closest CIK stylist to me was around 2 hours away; surprising that there isn’t a DC stylist, as usually DC has some more progressive things going on.



What did she disagree with the As about?


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Disclaimer: idk what CIK stands for. Another acronym that flew by me in here lol.
> 
> My stylist is just a stylist who just only does curly hair. No deva this or that. She just focuses on curls. That may be a way to broaden your search if you look for people who say they specialize in curly hair (and have the pics to prove they are good at it).


CIK stands for cut it kinky. That’s the training that the As offer for stylists. If you take their class they will list you as a stylist in their directory on their website.






						Cut It Kinky Alumni Stylist Directory — Black Curl Magic
					

Black Girl Curls' Cut It Kinky Alumni Stylist Directory consists of stylists across the U.S., even stylists abroad, who have taken tight curl education with our professional arm, Cut It Kinky.




					www.blackcurlmagic.com


----------



## faithVA

Reset my hair today during my lunch break. Made sure to pay more attention to things.

Wet my hair thoroughly before getting started. This isn't new to me. When I start I go through my hair in sections and let it soak under water to get the gel residue off. I can literally feel the gel on my hair. This takes quite a while.

I used the diluted shampoo just once. With the shampoo still in I used my tangle buster to detangle and then my Tangle Teezer to smooth. I get more shed hair out when I detangle before the conditioner. With conditioner the brushes just sort of slide over my hair and I end up having a ton of shed hair when I apply gel. 

I think the Tangle Teezer will work with smoothing because the bristles are short. If my hair was longer I would smooth in layer. But I just held my ends and glided the TT across the section. It definitely did smooth. I tried to get a lot of water into my hair in this part. I think I may have to use the high power nozzle here as well. It was definitely smooth. Just not sure how much water got into my hair.

This is the step where I have the most definition. I lose more definition as the steps go one.

Then I used the diluted conditioner. I think I need to dilute it some more. It is still sort of thick. I added a little more water and then smoothed before showering.

After showering, I smoothed my hair while under the shower. Then I used the concentrated setting on the shower head.

Then I immediately started applying the gel. I paid attention at this step. My hair is not soaking wet at this point and nothing that I do at this point puts more water into my strands. Just wanted to confirm I'm not crazy 

I was so busy hurrying getting the gel in, I forgot I only wanted to use 2 pumps per section. I have no idea how many I used. Anyway after the initial application, I could tell my hair was not going to be heavy with water. So I added some water. And this is where I get all in a tizzy. Because I add water, then I'm not sure if I have enough gel. And then I keep going back and forth 

Anyway I got it to hang as much as I could and then slapped some more gel on top because by now I'm irritated with the whole thing 

I do my shake and then I use the end of a comb to pull down my reluctant sections.

I skipped the topper and letting it air dry. I remembered this morning that last year when I got longer wear time I was drying because it was warm. And I started diffusing when it got cooler. I can definitely tell my hair is dryer whether I use the hair dryer or the diffuser. 

We shall see how this works. 

For next CCS, I want to dilute my conditioner even more and then use the concentrated  nozzle on my hair before I add the conditioner. I will know if I'm changing anything else after I've had this for a few days.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Disclaimer: idk what CIK stands for. Another acronym that flew by me in here lol.
> 
> My stylist is just a stylist who just only does curly hair. No deva this or that. She just focuses on curls. That may be a way to broaden your search if you look for people who say they specialize in curly hair (and have the pics to prove they are good at it).


I think we might need to backtrack a little bit. So there are several various schools of thought regarding the wash and go styling of natural/textured hair. We have Black Girl Curls (Aishia and Aeleise), HydraBar (Rhonda) and Jennifer-Rose Nyc (Jennifer). There might be more, but those seem to be the main three I seen. There is LouLou of CiciLove Curls but her methods are a bit more hidden. https://www.cicilovecurlsstudio.com These wash and go techniques and philosophies differ from the premise of Deva Curl.

Black Girl Curls website is https://www.blackcurlmagic.com. Hydra Bar website is https://hydrabarsalon.com. I dont automatically see a website for Jennifer but she has twitter, instagram and facebook. She is easy to find. Most of the terms we are using like topper, base-gel and even CIK come from Black Girl Curls. Black Girl Curls provides a training for their wash and go method to cosmetologist called Cut It Kinky. There is an alumni listing for those who have attended that training. This is the directory for it https://www.blackcurlmagic.com/stylist-directory.

I hopes this helps you out a little bit. It can be confusing.

Also, the nearest person to me is roughly 2 hours in any direction. I'm not too impressed with their work. They seem to more so specialize is silk presses. I already know how to do that and don't need a stylist to help me with that. I wish someone was closer who did curly hair and made it obviously known.


----------



## DVAntDany

ThursdayGirl said:


> Thank you for this.  I listened to their 30 day detox and was turned off by their tone and ridicule of people trying to work with their hair.   Maybe I’ll give them a second listen.


I'm happy I missed most of their overtly snarky vids and can learn from a more mild mannered introduction to them.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Reset my hair today during my lunch break. Made sure to pay more attention to things.
> 
> Wet my hair thoroughly before getting started. This isn't new to me. When I start I go through my hair in sections and let it soak under water to get the gel residue off. I can literally feel the gel on my hair. This takes quite a while.
> 
> I used the diluted shampoo just once. With the shampoo still in I used my tangle buster to detangle and then my Tangle Teezer to smooth. I get more shed hair out when I detangle before the conditioner. With conditioner the brushes just sort of slide over my hair and I end up having a ton of shed hair when I apply gel.
> 
> I think the Tangle Teezer will work with smoothing because the bristles are short. If my hair was longer I would smooth in layer. But I just held my ends and glided the TT across the section. It definitely did smooth. I tried to get a lot of water into my hair in this part. I think I may have to use the high power nozzle here as well. It was definitely smooth. Just not sure how much water got into my hair.
> 
> This is the step where I have the most definition. I lose more definition as the steps go one.
> 
> Then I used the diluted conditioner. I think I need to dilute it some more. It is still sort of thick. I added a little more water and then smoothed before showering.
> 
> After showering, I smoothed my hair while under the shower. Then I used the concentrated setting on the shower head.
> 
> Then I immediately started applying the gel. I paid attention at this step. My hair is not soaking wet at this point and nothing that I do at this point puts more water into my strands. Just wanted to confirm I'm not crazy
> 
> I was so busy hurrying getting the gel in, I forgot I only wanted to use 2 pumps per section. I have no idea how many I used. Anyway after the initial application, I could tell my hair was not going to be heavy with water. So I added some water. And this is where I get all in a tizzy. Because I add water, then I'm not sure if I have enough gel. And then I keep going back and forth
> 
> Anyway I got it to hang as much as I could and then slapped some more gel on top because by now I'm irritated with the whole thing
> 
> I do my shake and then I use the end of a comb to pull down my reluctant sections.
> 
> I skipped the topper and letting it air dry. I remembered this morning that last year when I got longer wear time I was drying because it was warm. And I started diffusing when it got cooler. I can definitely tell my hair is dryer whether I use the hair dryer or the diffuser.
> 
> We shall see how this works.
> 
> For next CCS, I want to dilute my conditioner even more and then use the concentrated  nozzle on my hair before I add the conditioner. I will know if I'm changing anything else after I've had this for a few days.


I was inspired by your words yesterday to do the "base-gel" only wash and go this morning. Please let us know your final results. 

Also what does CCS stand for? I'm behind on the terms too.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> Aisha puts her buff around her neck and then pulls it up over her hair so her hair is kind of standing up when she sleeps.
> 
> I pull my buff down from the top like a hat so my hair is laying down (pressed against my head) while I sleep. In fact now I just wear a slap cap instead of a buff.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. Both work for me but when my hair is up it doesn’t always want to come back down.


Wait a minute. I think you may have just done something here! I’m about to get braids, but after I take those out, I’m definitely going to try this.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Aisha puts her buff around her neck and then pulls it up over her hair so her hair is kind of standing up when she sleeps.
> 
> I pull my buff down from the top like a hat so my hair is laying down (pressed against my head) while I sleep. In fact now I just wear a slap cap instead of a buff.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. Both work for me but when my hair is up it doesn’t always want to come back down.


How much length do you think one needs to use a buff and actually makes a difference to the hair?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I was inspired by your words yesterday to do the "base-gel" only wash and go this morning. Please let us know your final results.
> 
> Also what does CCS stand for? I'm behind on the terms too.


CCS = Cleanse, Condition, Style. That's another term from the A's.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I was inspired by your words yesterday to do the "base-gel" only wash and go this morning. Please let us know your final results.
> 
> Also what does CCS stand for? I'm behind on the terms too.


I probably need to do it for a few weeks to give any details on just a gel wash and go. Until I get my water/gel balance straight I don't know that my results will be reliable. I can tell right now due to the frizz, I didn't use enough gel with the water. Makes sense though. After applying the water, I just slapped some gel on top and didn't smooth it in.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I probably need to do it for a few weeks to give any details on just a gel wash and go. Until I get my water/gel balance straight I don't know that my results will be reliable. I can tell right now due to the frizz, I didn't use enough gel with the water. Makes sense though. After applying the water, I just slapped some gel on top and didn't smooth it in.


I think I need a glossary for the A’s.   

I see. I’ve been having trouble with saturating my hair once I put on the gel. Is your issue similar?

My hair starts sticking/slicking down to my head once I do the initial smooth on the ends and the perimeter. It feels like that takes out all the water even if I’m gingerly adding it to my hair.  That then makes me not want to put on so much gel even if I need more. Like, where would I put all this extra gel?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I think I need a glossary for the A’s.
> 
> I see. I’ve been having trouble with saturating my hair once I put on the gel. Is your issue similar?
> 
> My hair starts sticking/slicking down to my head once I do the initial smooth on the ends and the perimeter. It feels like that takes out all the water even if I’m gingerly adding it to my hair.  That then makes me not want to put on so much gel even if I need more. Like, where would I put all this extra gel?


Yeah that seems to be my problem. I seem to have some water in my hair until I touch it  I think my hair needs a little longer to absorb water and it doesn't have that time. That is one reason that I air dry.


----------



## faithVA

It's been air drying for a few hours. It's not super defined but I'm ok with it. Will see if I do it for a few weeks if it improves. 

Left is today with just UFD. Right is UFD and ICH



I've been saying I'm not going to get a new cut but um, I'm starting to think I need a reshape  I will hold out as long as I can.


----------



## DVAntDany

It's been air drying for a few hours. It's not super defined but I'm ok with it. Will see if I do it for a few weeks if it improves.


faithVA said:


> Left is today with just UFD. Right is UFD and ICH
> 
> View attachment 470103View attachment 470105
> 
> I've been saying I'm not going to get a new cut but um, I'm starting to think I need a reshape  I will hold out as long as I can.


It looks fuller with the just UFD. Can you get a reshape that still allows you to grow it out just yet or do you need more length? Are you even trying to grow it out.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Yeah that seems to be my problem. I seem to have some water in my hair until I touch it  I think my hair needs a little longer to absorb water and it doesn't have that time. That is one reason that I air dry.


I’m glad I’m not the only one having this problem. Does that mean that there is enough product on it? Should we be adding more?


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Wait a minute. I think you may have just done something here! I’m about to get braids, but after I take those out, I’m definitely going to try this.


I didn’t come up with the idea. Cassandra in the digital salon mentioned it and I thought “I should try that”. I haven’t looked back since. And that allowed me to use a slap and I think the silk lining is better at reducing frizz than the buff material.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> How much length do you think one needs to use a buff and actually makes a difference to the hair?



Good question. I would think your hair has to be long enough to pineapple, but I don’t really know.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yeah that seems to be my problem. I seem to have some water in my hair until I touch it  I think my hair needs a little longer to absorb water and it doesn't have that time. That is one reason that I air dry.


The As have suggested letting the UFD/water sit on your hair for 10 minutes after application and  before styling to let you hair absorb more water.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> It's been air drying for a few hours. It's not super defined but I'm ok with it. Will see if I do it for a few weeks if it improves.
> 
> It looks fuller with the just UFD. Can you get a reshape that still allows you to grow it out just yet or do you need more length? Are you even trying to grow it out.


It does look fuller. The ICH gives it weight and holds the definition more. 
My stylist knows I'm growing it out, so she will reshape it accordingly. But at this length it is still painful  I may ask her to just reshape the sides and leave the rest. 

I'm definitely trying to grow it out. At this length it is harder to style. It isn't short enough to be carefree, nor long enough to be able to really be able to work with the hair well.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one having this problem. Does that mean that there is enough product on it? Should we be adding more?



You are asking the wrong one. I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The As have suggested letting the UFD/water sit on your hair for 10 minutes after application and  before styling to let you hair absorb more water.


I think what we are saying though is there isn't much water in our hair when we put the UFD on. So I'm getting stuck with the back and forth of trying to figure out more gel or more water. 

I do know what you are saying about the 10 minutes though. I did that last year and stopped because I didn't notice any difference and it was just slowing me down in the morning. My stylist also doesn't wait which I found interesting. 

This is just one of those areas I'm going to have to play around with. I think as I get more length it might help me out.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> How much length do you think one needs to use a buff and actually makes a difference to the hair?



I use a buff or that evolve pineapple cap that I mentioned over the weekend. My hair is super short as you know. Now that I part my hair, I use it to keep my bangs and sides going in the right direction. It squishes my hair a bit. If I don't wear it, because of the way I sleep my curls get squished going towards my face and my bang straight up. The buff or pineapple cap keeps them going straight down.


----------



## DVAntDany

I think my original texture is definitely growing back. My ends are different than my roots. I could initially feel it, but there is no more denying that I can see it.

Having my hair more hydrated is giving me more elongation. It’s also giving me softer hair while styled with product. This exposes my more spongy hair texture. The silkier curls are no longer rolling up on themselves and hiding my roots. That’s why I kept switching techniques for different stylers to give my hair a look of uniformity.

Regardless of the textures I have, the styling on wet hair looks like it requires heavier or maybe more curl clumping products. Does curl clumping even equal heaviness? This is why I like the mousse because it gives easy gliding curl clumping. I don’t find it heavy. 

Days ago trying the shampoo brush for smoothing before raking. Omg, my hair started drying by the time I made it to the top. It looks frizzy, but the Aunt Jackie’s is on there.








						7-E327-D00-0-F0-B-49-C0-AD90-970-D06-A7-D418
					

Image 7-E327-D00-0-F0-B-49-C0-AD90-970-D06-A7-D418 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Today just using the Mielle custard. I hopped out of the shower and added more to my hair. Trying to figure out a way to smooth and rake more on. My hair looks shiny but my roots are totally different. Barely any definition. I guess I do need something for more hold. My hair felt softer with the AJ flaxseed gel on top.








						71093343-DAE9-41-B9-8456-4-D64013-F8-B64
					

Image 71093343-DAE9-41-B9-8456-4-D64013-F8-B64 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> The As have suggested letting the UFD/water sit on your hair for 10 minutes after application and  before styling to let you hair absorb more water.


I’m going to have to try this. I haven’t seen this suggest before.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think what we are saying though is there isn't much water in our hair when we put the UFD on. So I'm getting stuck with the back and forth of trying to figure out more gel or more water.
> 
> I do know what you are saying about the 10 minutes though. I did that last year and stopped because I didn't notice any difference and it was just slowing me down in the morning. My stylist also doesn't wait which I found interesting.
> 
> This is just one of those areas I'm going to have to play around with. I think as I get more length it might help me out.


Im wondering if the gel will swell as it absorbs the water.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair does look more full with UFD only. I like it! And I ordered that cap from Amazon. You are the product pusher of the group


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I think my original texture is definitely growing back. My ends are different than my roots. I could initially feel it, but there is no more denying that I can see it.
> 
> Having my hair more hydrated is giving me more elongation. It’s also giving me softer hair while styled with product. This exposes my more spongy hair texture. The silkier curls are no longer rolling up on themselves and hiding my roots. That’s why I kept switching techniques for different stylers to give my hair a look of uniformity.
> 
> Regardless of the textures I have, the styling on wet hair looks like it requires heavier or maybe more curl clumping products. Does curl clumping even equal heaviness? This is why I like the mousse because it gives easy gliding curl clumping. I don’t find it heavy.
> 
> Days ago trying the shampoo brush for smoothing before raking. Omg, my hair started drying by the time I made it to the top. It looks frizzy, but the Aunt Jackie’s is on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-E327-D00-0-F0-B-49-C0-AD90-970-D06-A7-D418
> 
> 
> Image 7-E327-D00-0-F0-B-49-C0-AD90-970-D06-A7-D418 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today just using the Mielle custard. I hopped out of the shower and added more to my hair. Trying to figure out a way to smooth and rake more on. My hair looks shiny but my roots are totally different. Barely any definition. I guess I do need something for more hold. My hair felt softer with the AJ flaxseed gel on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71093343-DAE9-41-B9-8456-4-D64013-F8-B64
> 
> 
> Image 71093343-DAE9-41-B9-8456-4-D64013-F8-B64 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


I love your curls. You are going to figure out what works for you. I don't think it will take you long.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair does look more full with UFD only. I like it! And I ordered that cap from Amazon. You are the product pusher of the group



So let me get this straight. Y'all were pushing Poplock, Earthtones, some other something or other and then I mention one pineapple cap and I'm the pusher  Well I'll be


----------



## faithVA

Looking through my notes, which I'm glad I kept in here, February 28th seems to be a wash and go I liked. 

I notice I don't put my part on the same side each time I do my hair.  I need to write down what side I want it on. I keep forgetting 

I'm going to go for a walk and help my dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> So let me get this straight. Y'all were pushing Poplock, Earthtones, some other something or other and then I mention one pineapple cap and I'm the pusher  Well I'll be



Don’t forget the steamer.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I think we might need to backtrack a little bit. So there are several various schools of thought regarding the wash and go styling of natural/textured hair. We have Black Girl Curls (Aishia and Aeleise), HydraBar (Rhonda) and Jennifer-Rose Nyc (Jennifer). There might be more, but those seem to be the main three I seen. There is LouLou of CiciLove Curls but her methods are a bit more hidden. https://www.cicilovecurlsstudio.com These wash and go techniques and philosophies differ from the premise of Deva Curl.
> 
> Black Girl Curls website is https://www.blackcurlmagic.com. Hydra Bar website is https://hydrabarsalon.com. I dont automatically see a website for Jennifer but she has twitter, instagram and facebook. She is easy to find. Most of the terms we are using like topper, base-gel and even CIK come from Black Girl Curls. Black Girl Curls provides a training for their wash and go method to cosmetologist called Cut It Kinky. There is an alumni listing for those who have attended that training. This is the directory for it https://www.blackcurlmagic.com/stylist-directory.
> 
> I hopes this helps you out a little bit. It can be confusing.
> 
> Also, the nearest person to me is roughly 2 hours in any direction. I'm not too impressed with their work. They seem to more so specialize is silk presses. I already know how to do that and don't need a stylist to help me with that. I wish someone was closer who did curly hair and made it obviously known.



Oh yeah. I don't follow the As. That's why I keep missing these acronyms. Lol. I've been going to my stylist for a few years. She's team no butters/no oils. Only does wash and gos and curly cuts. I just mentioned her cause I found her outside the realm of the folks you mentioned searching on IG. She has similar concepts although a bit more streamlined. 

I do follow Loulou on IG. Idk how I came across Jennifer on Twitter. But I follow a few of stylists like her on there as well. They share each other's tweets quite a bit.


----------



## DVAntDany

I bought some or maybe a lot of products yesterday morning and its not even all just yet. There is a method to my madness. I’m trying to re-strategize my routine.

There isn’t anyway I’m going to stretch washing to 7 to 10 days. My scalp won’t have it. I don’t get itching. I get thick waxy build up or inflammation covered in crusty flakes be it wet or dry. All that medicated stuff doesn’t work as well as you would think. Those pyrithione zinc shampoos don’t  even clean my scalp when I used daily. Washing frequently solves all of that. I haven’t even seen a flake or had irritation yet since I’ve been washing every 3rd day or so.

So I am going to test a recommended moisturizing shampoo. I also don’t mind restyling more often since I have short hair. I might also look into recommend co-washes. I did purchase a table top hooded dryer because this hydrated hair takes longer air drying.

So the A’s stance right now is that if you wash your hair multiple time per week for the scalp (e.g.working out or dirty job) use a moisturizing shampoo. If you are doing it very frequently for restyling purposes use a co-wash. People who wash once a week should use a basic shampoo and then clarify as needed. How to identify the need to clarify? When you get a waxy buildup.

I asked Rhonda how frequently should I cleanse and even clarify after telling her my issue. She said that I should try to wash no more than twice a week max. And I could clarify for one of those washes, but I need to monitor if my hair can handle it that often. Also how to know when its time to wash is when you rub your scalp and your finger comes out greasy and smelling. She doesn’t care for moisturizing shampoos. She suggest just using the all purpose one.

I don’t know if I should stick with the A’s or Rhonda for my method. I was think of either switching up each week or going a month straight for each. A’s are silicone and sulfate free for the most part. Rhonda is team sulfates and silicones. So I purchased samples of all the recommended Innersense products with the exception of maybe 3 products. I wound up buying ICH in a 10oz bottle because that was the only size available on the Innersense website.

Rhonda was for Matrix Biolage Hydrasource line but they are phasing out the old formula for a new one called Ultra Hydrasource. So she now suggests The Matrix Sleekline shampoo and conditioner. I’m upset I didn’t by the bottles of Hydrasource (I saw what looked like the last bottle) while I was at Ulta because you can’t find the conditioner online. The Biolage Cleanreset Shampoo can be used for clarifying.

The last 2 washes have been with the Hydra Source line samples. They are way  more moisturizing than the AG natural poo and con but clean very well.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Looking through my notes, which I'm glad I kept in here, February 28th seems to be a wash and go I liked.
> 
> I notice I don't put my part on the same side each time I do my hair.  I need to write down what side I want it on. I keep forgetting
> 
> I'm going to go for a walk and help my dry.


I need to start writing things down like you.  See when you aren’t pushing products, you are inadvertently making suggestions.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Oh yeah. I don't follow the As. That's why I keep missing these acronyms. Lol. I've been going to my stylist for a few years. She's team no butters/no oils. Only does wash and gos and curly cuts. I just mentioned her cause I found her outside the realm of the folks you mentioned searching on IG. She has similar concepts although a bit more streamlined.
> 
> I do follow Loulou on IG. Idk how I came across Jennifer on Twitter. But I follow a few of stylists like her on there as well. They share each other's tweets quite a bit.


Care to list some of these other stylists? I’m trying to absorb all the info and make my own personal guide.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Care to list some of these other stylists? I’m trying to absorb all the info and make my own personal guide.



Sure. 

https://twitter.com/camillejanae?s=09 



			https://twitter.com/jkiyomi?s=09
		




			https://twitter.com/CuseCurlfriend?s=09
		




			https://twitter.com/monarchcurl?s=09
		










						EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural) • Instagram photos and videos
					

77K Followers, 3,045 Following, 2,587 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural)




					instagram.com
				




I just noticed that last one has the CIK in her profile lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany Thanks for sharing so much information. Especially about the recommendations if you wash multiple times a week. The As really seems to be coming around to the fact that not everyone wants to go 7-10 days between washes.

My opinion is if you are going to evaluate both philosophies (the As and Rhonda) you need to follow each one exclusively for at least a month. It takes time for changes in hair care to become noticeable.
The As used to get annoyed when people would point out differences with different stylists. They would say decide who you want to go with and stick to it, I think that makes sense.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Don’t forget the steamer.


 OK, You got me there. You both win


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I need to start writing things down like you.  See when you aren’t pushing products, you are inadvertently making suggestions.


Et tu Brute?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I need to start writing things down like you.  See when you aren’t pushing products, you are inadvertently making suggestions.


My recommendation is to simplify and try one persons routine and see what you get. Following a lot of different things may be fun but in the end I don't think you will have a good regimen. Regimens require some consistency and trying it for a while before you can really see what is working versus what is not.  If you change too many things too often, it is really hard to narrow down what is really working. That's just my opinion.  Take it for what its worth.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Sure.
> 
> https://twitter.com/camillejanae?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jkiyomi?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CuseCurlfriend?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/monarchcurl?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 77K Followers, 3,045 Following, 2,587 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that last one has the CIK in her profile lol.


I thought about going to the lady in Raleigh. I just didn't feel like driving that far.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany Thanks for sharing so much information. Especially about the recommendations if you wash multiple times a week. The As really seems to be coming around to the fact that not everyone wants to go 7-10 days between washes.
> 
> My opinion is if you are going to evaluate both philosophies (the As and Rhonda) you need to follow each one exclusively for at least a month. It takes time for changes in hair care to become noticeable.
> The As used to get annoyed when people would point out differences with different stylists. They would say decide who you want to go with and stick to it, I think that makes sense.


I didn't see this before I posted. But I agree with all of this.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany Thanks for sharing so much information. Especially about the recommendations if you wash multiple times a week. The As really seems to be coming around to the fact that not everyone wants to go 7-10 days between washes.
> 
> My opinion is if you are going to evaluate both philosophies (the As and Rhonda) you need to follow each one exclusively for at least a month. It takes time for changes in hair care to become noticeable.
> The As used to get annoyed when people would point out differences with different stylists. They would say decide who you want to go with and stick to it, I think that makes sense.


I’m going to counter that and say no, thank you. In fact, thank you all. I kinda forget to say it to you guys, but I’m super appreciative for the info you all share and even having this very welcoming and civilized space. 

I think the A’s are being a little more lenient or expanding their suggestions because they have found products and tools they feel they can safely suggest to be used. They have narrowed down their product list and aren’t necessarily suggesting things they don’t use directly in the salon. They have very few moisturizing shampoos and co washes.

Rhonda’s stuff is so easy to pick up at a store and just start using. I’m probably going to just go with hers first. I still need to pick up a base gel that the A’s truly suggest. They only said the Mielle custard if you were at a friend’s house and needed to restyle because you forgot to bring your products with to you. 

I know both parties say it’s more the technique than the products. Switching shampoo and conditioner has made a difference in such a short time. I would still get flakes with the Mielle. Not like I scratch my scalp and it turns white. I get the crusties that make little mounds on my scalp. I could literally peel them off.

So I’ll start today as the beginning of trying  the HydraBar technique for 30 days.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Sure.
> 
> https://twitter.com/camillejanae?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jkiyomi?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CuseCurlfriend?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/monarchcurl?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 77K Followers, 3,045 Following, 2,587 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from EARNESTLY NATURAL | TEXTURED HAIR CONSULTANT (@earnestlynatural)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that last one has the CIK in her profile lol.


Thank you. I’m going to check all of these people out.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> My recommendation is to simplify and try one persons routine and see what you get. Following a lot of different things may be fun but in the end I don't think you will have a good regimen. Regimens require some consistency and trying it for a while before you can really see what is working versus what is not.  If you change too many things too often, it is really hard to narrow down what is really working. That's just my opinion.  Take it for what its worth.


That totally makes sense. I’ve decided to go with Rhonda’s method. Today is day one.

 I might be able to stretch my sample of conditioner until I get her recommended products. She doesn’t feel sulfate free shampoo gets the hair clean enough.  Cleaner hair also means more shine.


----------



## faithVA

That temporary moment of insanity about getting my hair cut has passed  I don't know what I was thinking. Now that my hair is dry I can deal with it better. I guess I need to let my coils shrink up before I pay too much attention to what it looks like.

I was thinking, I've been walking around for 4 months disliking this cut. Why would I panic today  What difference will 2 or 3 months make. 

Monday, will be 4 months since my last cut. And it's been 1 year since I started wash and goes. 

I will reset over the weekend and post my comparison probably on Sunday.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> That totally makes sense. I’ve decided to go with Rhonda’s method. Today is day one.
> 
> I might be able to stretch my sample of conditioner until I get her recommended products. She doesn’t feel sulfate free shampoo gets the hair clean enough.  Cleaner hair also means more shine.



Same here about sticking with one regimen for awhile and reevaluating. I'm on Week 6, I think of following Rhonda's regimen? I planned to stick with it for 3 months and then see what's what. I feel really good about the positive changes I've seen so far.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA cant wait to see your comparison pics!!

When I was washing my hair I actually thought about going to get a trim this month. After allllll the whining I’ve done about my haircut? Absolutely not. Every inch is staying on my head.

We can on the no cut team together for at least a few more months.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA cant wait to see your comparison pics!!
> 
> When I was washing my hair I actually thought about going to get a trim this month. After allllll the whining I’ve done about my haircut? Absolutely not. Every inch is staying on my head.
> 
> We can on the no cut team together for at least a few more months.


Deal! If either of us talk about going to get a cut, the other will shake the other until they snap out of it. We can talk about it again at the end of April and take it month by month. I'm going to try to make it at least until June. I like to get my hair cut right after I do my color. 

I talked to my SO about it. He said, why are you worried about how it looks? You aren't going anywhere


----------



## bubbles12345

Sorry if I missed it, but what is Rhonda's method?


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Same here about sticking with one regimen for awhile and reevaluating. I'm on Week 6, I think of following Rhonda's regimen? I planned to stick with it for 3 months and then see what's what. I feel really good about the positive changes I've seen so far.


What are the biggest positives changes you have seen so far? Also, are you using the shampoo brush to smooth while styling?

Three months is actually a good amount of time. I believe that’s what is usually suggested to see results in skincare. Unfortunately, I’m not willing to wait that long to evaluate results...yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Deal! If either of us talk about going to get a cut, the other will shake the other until they snap out of it. We can talk about it again at the end of April and take it month by month. I'm going to try to make it at least until June. I like to get my hair cut right after I do my color.
> 
> I talked to my SO about it. He said, why are you worried about how it looks? You aren't going anywhere


Sounds just like a man. 


DVAntDany said:


> What are the biggest positives changes you have seen so far? Also, are you using the shampoo brush to smooth while styling?
> 
> Three months is actually a good amount of time. I believe that’s what is usually suggested to see results in skincare. Unfortunately, I’m not willing to wait that long to evaluate results...yet.


I know it so hard to be patient. I’m the same way. The longest I can go without changing something is about a month. Then I want to see if the grass is greener with a different product or product combo.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Deal! If either of us talk about going to get a cut, the other will shake the other until they snap out of it. We can talk about it again at the end of April and take it month by month. I'm going to try to make it at least until June. I like to get my hair cut right after I do my color.
> 
> I talked to my SO about it. He said, why are you worried about how it looks? You aren't going anywhere


Don’t hurt me, but he has a point. I’m only saying this because of dealing with my mom. She is a school teacher and since October has had an opportunity to work from home with distant learning. She doesn’t even have to show her face for her digital classes and she doesn’t. They just use the audio.

She had said like one million times already she wants to grow her grey out and says she wants to wear her natural curls. Tell me why, every time I look up she is dying her hair (temporary but it does some major almost permanent staining) and relaxes her roots ( it still leaves her with some curls.) She does all these things that are counter productive for what she says she wants just to pull it back into a ponytail that no one literally sees. These days she even covers her hair when shopping in public.

Leave that stylist and her shears alone if you say you are trying to grow it out some.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA i show my husband my length check pictures... every week  and we’re definitely past the point of him looking. He just nods in the direction of my phone and says “yep. Longer”

I don’t say anything because he hasn’t said anything about my hair purchases yet


----------



## DVAntDany

bubbles12345 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what is Rhonda's method?


Hahaha, it’s practically CCS too. Here are some basics that differ from the A’s. Rhonda believes in the power of sulfates and silicones. She is okay with the use of cleansing clays and even using natural aloe occasionally. She uses a shampoo brush from the shampoo process all the way to the smoothing process. General product selection is different also.

There is a big emphases on smoothing the hair. I mean major. Smooth, smooth, smooth even while shampooing.

Let me watch through the whole washing and styling procedure of both schools and I’ll be better able to explain. It’s more so how they do it and what they put more emphasis on.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Sounds just like a man.
> 
> I know it so hard to be patient. I’m the same way. The longest I can go without changing something is about a month. Then I want to see if the grass is greener with a different product or product combo.


The older I get, the more I feel like my attention span is dwindling. Yep, I swear I’m always looking for greener pastures when I haven’t  clearly found my Goldilocks just right product or technique. That’s with practically everything but I’m trying to do better. 

I’m trying to relearn commitment and order. Covid and the other c word has made me lose all inklings of the art of discipline.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> What did she disagree with the As about?


The usage of oils. She believes that there is still a purpose for oils in our hair/scalp but in waaaay smaller amounts than we have traditionally used them. I remember being surprised and then thinking that made sense. It’s been a few months so that’s basically all I recall, though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its getting warm in NJ

 Its about to be steady washngo season.  Im going to do a clay wash and steam it in on Saturday and go from there.  When that stimulus hits, I have plans for a new steamer. Going to give my older one away.

Trying to decide if I will try the EcoSlay gel again or the Coco Naturals


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Don’t hurt me, but he has a point. I’m only saying this because of dealing with my mom. She is a school teacher and since October has had an opportunity to work from home with distant learning. She doesn’t even have to show her face for her digital classes and she doesn’t. They just use the audio.
> 
> She had said like one million times already she wants to grow her grey out and says she wants to wear her natural curls. Tell me why, every time I look up she is dying her hair (temporary but it does some major almost permanent staining) and relaxes her roots ( it still leaves her with some curls.) She does all these things that are counter productive for what she says she wants just to pull it back into a ponytail that no one literally sees. These days she even covers her hair when shopping in public.
> 
> Leave that stylist and her shears alone if you say you are trying to grow it out some.


You are probably my SO pretending to be DVAnyDany  Just for clarification the weather is warm so I am outside every day and I'm going places. Just watch and see  And I have Zoom meetings every week. So, I only want my head to look so crazy on camera. But I made a deal with Toaster to wait at least until the end of April and I will re-evaluate.

At this length I can't avoid the stylist completely. It needs to be cut into the shape I want it to grow out in. If I just let it grow out with out shaping as we go, then I just end up with a big chop at the end. Just have to figure out a good compromise. 

But I'm sure you are my SO pretending to be someone else.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA i show my husband my length check pictures... every week  and we’re definitely past the point of him looking. He just nods in the direction of my phone and says “yep. Longer”
> 
> I don’t say anything because he hasn’t said anything about my hair purchases yet


You show him pictures  I can't even imagine. I once asked my SO how my hair looked as we were walking out the door. He said I don't even bother looking at your head  . He said something else with it. Then I told him what he said and of course he said "I didn't say that". Whatever man.  

But he ran out of shampoo and conditioner and I gave him what I wasn't using and now he is growing out his fro talking about how soft his hair is. He never used conditioner before last year. Now I think he is hooked.  

He does notice my hair is growing. Last night he mentioned the patch in the front, which I call Peppermint Patty. He said that section is getting so thick. He doesn't like short hair. He tolerates it. So he notices growth before I do.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Hahaha, it’s practically CCS too. Here are some basics that differ from the A’s. Rhonda believes in the power of sulfates and silicones. She is okay with the use of cleansing clays and even using natural aloe occasionally. She uses a shampoo brush from the shampoo process all the way to the smoothing process. General product selection is different also.
> 
> There is a big emphases on smoothing the hair. I mean major. Smooth, smooth, smooth even while shampooing.
> 
> Let me watch through the whole washing and styling procedure of both schools and I’ll be better able to explain. It’s more so how they do it and what they put more emphasis on.


Cool. No matter what the A's say, I didn't get rid of my clays. I won't use them frequently and I will wait until I get my technique down but I won't be throwing them away.


----------



## faithVA

I was a bit concerned with using the Evolve Pineapple Cap because my hair seemed a bit soft last night. It is really soft without the topper.

Took off the cap and my hair was flat down to my head. I've learned not to touch my hair as soon as I take off the cap or when I get up. I give my hair about 10 minutes to wake itself up. It will rise a little on its own. Then I do the rest. 

Yesterday's set didn't have a lot of definition, so I had to be careful fluffing this. I did a little fluff and it is wearable. I will see how it acts when I work out later today.  

Not much to learn this time around. This is just observation. I do plan to stick with just the UFD for a while. I love how soft my hair is. I will do better at smoothing the gel into my hair to get more definition. I still think air drying works best and just using the blow dryer on cool to finish it off. 

Tonight I may try spraying it heavy with water and baggying. I did this last year. It caused my curls to tighten up and give me more definition but obviously less length. The result of this will let me know if I need to reset tomorrow or can wait until Sunday.


----------



## toaster

Three month comparison of day 3 hair. Happy with my growth so far. No scissors for a while per my agreement with FaithVA. We have goals.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Three month comparison of day 3 hair. Happy with my growth so far. No scissors for a while per my agreement with FaithVA. We have goals.
> View attachment 470135


That is fabulous progress. You can definitely see the increased length. And the back looks so much better. It is evening out. It looks fuller too in your recent pictures, which means it is longer than it looks here.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> That is fabulous progress. You can definitely see the increased length. And the back looks so much better. It is evening out. It looks fuller too in your recent pictures, which means it is longer than it looks here.


Thank you!!! Pictures help me see growth more than anything. I’m in my hair twice a week so I don’t notice it growing every wash, but making sure I snap pics for my comparisons definitely keeps me from giving up.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> You are probably my SO pretending to be DVAnyDany  Just for clarification the weather is warm so I am outside every day and I'm going places. Just watch and see  And I have Zoom meetings every week. So, I only want my head to look so crazy on camera. But I made a deal with Toaster to wait at least until the end of April and I will re-evaluate.
> 
> At this length I can't avoid the stylist completely. It needs to be cut into the shape I want it to grow out in. If I just let it grow out with out shaping as we go, then I just end up with a big chop at the end. Just have to figure out a good compromise.
> 
> But I'm sure you are my SO pretending to be someone else.


I forgot to mention the most important part of my mom's situation. She hates her hair. She hates that ponytail. That's the same ponytail she chooses to relaxer her hair for.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> That is fabulous progress. You can definitely see the increased length. And the back looks so much better. It is evening out. It looks fuller too in your recent pictures, which means it is longer than it looks here.


I concur. You see a significant difference.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> What are the biggest positives changes you have seen so far? Also, are you using the shampoo brush to smooth while styling?
> 
> Three months is actually a good amount of time. I believe that’s what is usually suggested to see results in skincare. Unfortunately, I’m not willing to wait that long to evaluate results...yet.



Let me preface this by saying that I was probably doing everything Rhonda says  to beforehand. Didn't even think a WNG would "work" for my hair texture. I was constantly fighting dryness. Now I understand why - I was using lots of shampoos and conditioners laden with oils and butters and then applying the LOC method on top of that. When I would get sick of my fighting the moisture battle, I would put my hair in braids for a few months. Just getting more dried out in the interim and then repeating the whole cycle. 

The results I've gotten.... My hair is a LOT more hydrated. I noticed that immediately. You wouldn't have been able to tell me before that I could go days without applying a product to my hair and be able to retain moisture. And a WNG that I thought was impossible has been made possible lol. Sections of hair that I thought wouldn't curl up.... actually have curls in them. Imagine that revelation!

All of this for me is a win-win. I follow Rhonda's regimen to a T to evaluate the results. Yup, I use the shampoo brush for smoothing. Rhonda also says it may take a minimum of 3 months to achieve proper hydration, and depending on what you were doing to your hair before, perhaps longer. So that's why I chose to stick to it for 3 months. I'm working from home and in the house 24/7 while this pandemic is going on, so I figured by the time we actually go back into the office that I should have the WNG mastered. Hopefully lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster Your hair grows so fast!!  

@DVAntDany I’m going to try using my FL brush during the shampoo step this weekend. I want to see if my hair gets smoother this way. I’m still not ready to try brushing with gel in my hair, my last attempts doing that were not good.

I’m dying laughing at all the responses from SOs/DHs. I don’t even try to show my DH hair pictures. He would think I was crazy if he saw how many pics I have of my hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster Your hair grows so fast!!
> 
> @DVAntDany I’m going to try using my FL brush during the shampoo step this weekend. I want to see if my hair gets smoother this way. I’m still not ready to try brushing with gel in my hair, my last attempts doing that were not good.
> 
> I’m dying laughing at all the responses from SOs/DHs. I don’t even try to show my DH hair pictures. He would think I was crazy if he saw how many pics I have of my hair.


The FL brush doesn't really have a back on it does it? I wouldn't think it would work the same.

I don't let my SO see how many pictures I have on my phone. I don't let anyone see how many hair pictures I have on my phone or my computer. They would know I'm obsessed.

I'm not ready to try using the brush with gel either. But I'm going to buy the shampoo brush and try it at least once when I get it.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> The FL brush doesn't really have a back on it does it? I wouldn't think it would work the same.
> 
> I don't let my SO see how many pictures I have on my phone. I don't let anyone see how many hair pictures I have on my phone or my computer. They would know I'm obsessed.
> 
> I'm not ready to try using the brush with gel either. But I'm going to buy the shampoo brush and try it at least once when I get it.



The FL brush doesn’t have a single piece back. But each row of bristles is kind of like a back. I can smooth against those. But maybe I should try my denman it probaly would do a better job.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The FL brush doesn’t have a single piece back. But each row of bristles is kind of like a back. I can smooth against those. But maybe I should try my denman it probaly would do a better job.


I could be wrong but I don't think the FL will work. I think the hair needs a larger area to rub against.


----------



## toaster

Every month I delete all the hair pics from the prior month, and try to only keep a few good sets for comparison.

My mom is my hair journey buddy, so we send each other hair pictures practically every day. It’s a judgment free zone.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think the FL will work. I think the hair needs a larger area to rub against.


I agree. I have two brushes with that FL type back, that aren’t actual FL brushes. One has a “paddle” area bigger than my palm & the other is about the same size/shape as the FL. They are what I have previously used for detangling. After hearing from y’all earlier this week, I went to Ulta & bought the single “Tangle Teezer Large Ultimate Detangler” they had in stock.

Zoom Work was over for me today at 1 & by 1:30, I was in the shower rinsing out the rose gold CurlSmith stuff (again, rinsed out very easily). My plan was

Rinse out gel & thoroughly saturate hair
Cleanse & gently finger detangle with TGIN Moisture Rich Sulfate Free Shampoo
Use Crece Pelo DC to further detangle & lubricate the hair for the Tangle Teezer
Cautiously go in with Tangle Teezer but be ready to fall back on the Kazmaleje paddle comb, if needed
Follow up with Curl Junkie Strengthening Conditioner while I showered off (wish I had the Repair Me instead)


Things went as planned & now I’m under the dryer after applying UFD & twisting up. I’ll be using Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed gel & CurlSmith Turquoise later in the evening, as usual.

Now. The Tangle Teezer. That thing will forever have a spot in my hair regimen. I did have to work in smaller than usual sections but... y’all.... it might be love. 
Surprisingly, it did not take longer than finger detangling so it was incredibly efficient. I consciously made sure to smooth my hair on the back of the brush. It did NOT tear my hair. I was in there for 90 minutes total, including my post-conditioner-rinse body scrubbin. Since my hair was so thoroughly detangled, gel application was the quickest I’ve ever experienced because I didn’t have to constantly pick shed hairs off my hands. And my hair did what it now does consistently: coils defined root to tip in about 87% of my head with the rest waving or whatever it does.

This is definitely something I need to use maybe twice a month/every other wash.

forgot to add:  I don’t think I’m brave enough to use it with gel application, yet. And the only con I have is due to tendinitis in my thumbs so there were moments where holding the brush was extremely painful but that was because of how long it took.


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA 
Blondie discussing distribution. I’m listening to it while I feed cows and sheep. Let me put my phone back in my pocket before it falls out and one of these critters step on it.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> @faithVA
> Blondie discussing distribution. I’m listening to it while I feed cows and sheep. Let me put my phone back in my pocket before it falls out and one of these critters step on it.


You have cows and sheep?
The As actually share a lot of free information, you just have to piece it together yourself if you don’t join their paid platforms.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I was a bit concerned with using the Evolve Pineapple Cap because my hair seemed a bit soft last night. It is really soft without the topper.
> 
> Took off the cap and my hair was flat down to my head. I've learned not to touch my hair as soon as I take off the cap or when I get up. I give my hair about 10 minutes to wake itself up. It will rise a little on its own. Then I do the rest.
> 
> Yesterday's set didn't have a lot of definition, so I had to be careful fluffing this. I did a little fluff and it is wearable. I will see how it acts when I work out later today.
> 
> Not much to learn this time around. This is just observation. I do plan to stick with just the UFD for a while. I love how soft my hair is. I will do better at smoothing the gel into my hair to get more definition. I still think air drying works best and just using the blow dryer on cool to finish it off.
> 
> Tonight I may try spraying it heavy with water and baggying. I did this last year. It caused my curls to tighten up and give me more definition but obviously less length. The result of this will let me know if I need to reset tomorrow or can wait until Sunday.


Why do you prefer air drying? When you aren’t air drying, are you sitting under a hooded dryer or just diffusing? What happens when you use indirect heat that you don’t like?

My hooded dryer and Felicia Leatherwood brushes (reg and travel) came in today. Both schools talk about just cowashing to restyle. I’m going to give that a go. I can only imagine that takes longer to dry. It did in the far distant past. So I’m just curious.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I was probably doing everything Rhonda says  to beforehand. Didn't even think a WNG would "work" for my hair texture. I was constantly fighting dryness. Now I understand why - I was using lots of shampoos and conditioners laden with oils and butters and then applying the LOC method on top of that. When I would get sick of my fighting the moisture battle, I would put my hair in braids for a few months. Just getting more dried out in the interim and then repeating the whole cycle.
> 
> The results I've gotten.... My hair is a LOT more hydrated. I noticed that immediately. You wouldn't have been able to tell me before that I could go days without applying a product to my hair and be able to retain moisture. And a WNG that I thought was impossible has been made possible lol. Sections of hair that I thought wouldn't curl up.... actually have curls in them. Imagine that revelation!
> 
> All of this for me is a win-win. I follow Rhonda's regimen to a T to evaluate the results. Yup, I use the shampoo brush for smoothing. Rhonda also says it may take a minimum of 3 months to achieve proper hydration, and depending on what you were doing to your hair before, perhaps longer. So that's why I chose to stick to it for 3 months. I'm working from home and in the house 24/7 while this pandemic is going on, so I figured by the time we actually go back into the office that I should have the WNG mastered. Hopefully lol.


 Why do you all have to give examples that make sense to me that I don’t want to do? Lol

Initially, I wanted to combine the best of the two schools to make my own Dany hybrid routine. I do understand it’s best to learn and understand the basics before I start breaking rules and improvising. I’m already starting to want to switch to the A’s method because my hair seems a little short for that shampoo brush when it comes to styling. That seemed to add more time and frizz, but I understand it’s a learning process.

They say products don’t matter but they still seem to. So which product recommendations are using currently? I’ll be out of my little samples before my products come in the mail. I’m going to cowash some time this  morning.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster Your hair grows so fast!!
> 
> @DVAntDany I’m going to try using my FL brush during the shampoo step this weekend. I want to see if my hair gets smoother this way. I’m still not ready to try brushing with gel in my hair, my last attempts doing that were not good.
> 
> I’m dying laughing at all the responses from SOs/DHs. I don’t even try to show my DH hair pictures. He would think I was crazy if he saw how many pics I have of my hair.


I saw this vid of her using the FL brush for smoothing purposes while styling. She states why she would use it though.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> The FL brush doesn't really have a back on it does it? I wouldn't think it would work the same.
> 
> I don't let my SO see how many pictures I have on my phone. I don't let anyone see how many hair pictures I have on my phone or my computer. They would know I'm obsessed.
> 
> I'm not ready to try using the brush with gel either. But I'm going to buy the shampoo brush and try it at least once when I get it.


The shampoo brush was a breeze through my hair. I’m going to test the FL brushes this morning on a section. Hey, I lied about the whole sticking to the HydraBar method completely for one whole month. I have two freaking brand new brushes and I’m not suppose to use them for the next 28 days? I don’t know about all that.

I didn’t realize how chunky this FL travel brush handle is. I figured a smaller brush would handle better for shorter hair. Just holding it doesn’t feel ergonomically comfortable.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Every month I delete all the hair pics from the prior month, and try to only keep a few good sets for comparison.
> 
> My mom is my hair journey buddy, so we send each other hair pictures practically every day. It’s a judgment free zone.


That’s great you have someone in real life to share this experience with who doesn’t think you are crazy or overly obsessive.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> You have cows and sheep?
> The As actually share a lot of free information, you just have to piece it together yourself if you don’t join their paid platforms.


I didn’t realize how much info they had out there. I kept hearing references back to the vids and material they took down. So I thought all that info was located in what was removed. Basically they are making you pay to have all that info bundled all neat and organized with demos.

More so family animals. I guess you could say a farm. I mean I personally had a pet cow that I raised from when she was less than a week old. Sadly, she died a few years back. I do have Ameraucana chickens because I wanted to be like Sam I Am with green eggs and ham. Even though it’s only the shells that are blue green, I’m still counting it as green eggs.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> @faithVA
> Blondie discussing distribution. I’m listening to it while I feed cows and sheep. Let me put my phone back in my pocket before it falls out and one of these critters step on it.


Thank You. I'm going to watch this later todays. Two hours  (sheesh)


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Why do you prefer air drying? When you aren’t air drying, are you sitting under a hooded dryer or just diffusing? What happens when you use indirect heat that you don’t like?
> 
> My hooded dryer and Felicia Leatherwood brushes (reg and travel) came in today. Both schools talk about just cowashing to restyle. I’m going to give that a go. I can only imagine that takes longer to dry. It did in the far distant past. So I’m just curious.


My sets last longer when I air dry. If I sit under the dryer I need to reset by day 3. And it doesn't matter whether my stylist does it with her wonderful dryer or I do it with mine. I typically never diffuse immediately so I'm not sure how long that last. I will have to try it again. I usually on diffuse in spurts after hours of air drying. When I air dry I can get 4 to 5 days out of a set.

I know this is different than what is taught and other's experiences, but the A's did say listen to your hair. It initially looks great but it just doesn't last.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I saw this vid of her using the FL brush for smoothing purposes while styling. She states why she would use it though.


I'm going to use that for myself. I'm not married to rules. I'm here for results.  Cause my hair ain't having these rules


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Why do you all have to give examples that make sense to me that I don’t want to do? Lol
> 
> Initially, I wanted to combine the best of the two schools to make my own Dany hybrid routine. I do understand it’s best to learn and understand the basics before I start breaking rules and improvising. I’m already starting to want to switch to the A’s method because my hair seems a little short for that shampoo brush when it comes to styling. That seemed to add more time and frizz, but I understand it’s a learning process.
> 
> They say products don’t matter but they still seem to. So which product recommendations are using currently? I’ll be out of my little samples before my products come in the mail. I’m going to cowash some time this  morning.



 I'm currently fighting off the urge to try some new products, so let me just say that 

Here's what I've been using:
Matrix Sleek shampoo
Matrix Sleek conditioner (I alternate this with the Matrix Biologe Hydrasource Conditioner - I like the aloe in it, it's really moisturizing - not the Ultra Hydrasource which has all the oils in it, btw)
Gel: Mane Choice Do It Fro The Culture Gel mixed with Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Gel - I'm not 100% sold with this combination. Love how it looks once it sets, but I think I need a product with more hold in it

I try to shampoo and style my hair twice per week. Sometimes I don't get a chance to and just let it frizz/fro out in a puff until I get around to it


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I saw this vid of her using the FL brush for smoothing purposes while styling. She states why she would use it though.


Thanks!! An actual short video from the As. This is perfect timing- I’m not going to try my denman today I’ll smooth my shampoo with the FL.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I'm going to watch this later todays. Two hours  (sheesh)


They do not know the meaning of concise. At one point in the DS Aeleise was asking for feedback about videos we would like to see and how to improve their content. A number of people suggested breaking the videos up into shorter videos. She was semi offended by that.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks!! An actual short console video from the As. This is perfect timing- I’m not going to try my denman today I’ll smooth my shampoo with the FL.


Yep, one of the very few. Lol


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> They do not know the meaning of concise. At one point in the DS Aeleise was asking for feedback about videos we would like to see and how to improve their content. A number of people suggested breaking the videos up into shorter videos. She was semi offended by that.


I think the digital resource library is more concise. It’s missing all those extra little tidbits though. The 1hr + vids have some of the answers I was looking for and necessary explanations that are not found in the library.

I understand their want to tailor the info for the primary basics in the library, but it’s hard to know info on the whys of what we are doing. I like to understand the mechanics of things so I can logically figure out answers on my own when I have questions. Don’t just tell me to smooth my hair. Tell me why and all of its benefits. 

I love the vid with the explanation of the cut and why. I’d go around looking like a mop before I have another Deva Cut Specialist touch my head again. So a CIK stylist it is. I just have to get some length to do something with.


----------



## DVAntDany

I cowashed with AG boost. The reg sized FL works well. You just can’t rake it through all willy-nilly. The few strands that pulled out all had bulbs on the ends of them. It’s similar to using the denman D4, but a bit more easy. It does not compare to that shower brush. The shower brush just glides through effortlessly.

I forgot to add the Mielle custard while in the shower. I applied it afterwards and tried to rewet at the sink. It feels too thin and not weighted enough when emulsified. The AJ flaxseed gel feels similar once emulsified but doesn’t glide as easy or create hold. I topped with the Mielle mousse. It provides the slip and clumping. All the frizz was smooth down. This was my first time emulsifying the mousse but it worked well.

I sat under the dryer for maybe 10 to 15 mins on high heat. I purchased the one in Rhonda’s shop. It was a little hot. I didnt truly have it sitting on something. So my hand was helping to prop it up and I needed it my hands free.

I think I must be using the shower brush wrong when smoothing to style. It always looks frizzy. I smooth with the brush. Then I smooth with my hands. Lastly, I rake with knuckle to keep tension. The top is the part where I used it. It still looks frizzy but less than last time I used the brush. I have more volume though.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I think the digital resource library is more concise. It’s missing all those extra little tidbits though. The 1hr + vids have some of the answers I was looking for and necessary explanations that are not found in the library.
> 
> I understand their want to tailor the info for the primary basics in the library, but it’s hard to know info on the whys of what we are doing. I like to understand the mechanics of things so I can logically figure out answers on my own when I have questions. Don’t just tell me to smooth my hair. Tell me why and all of its benefits.
> 
> I love the vid with the explanation of the cut and why. I’d go around looking like a mop before I have another Deva Cut Specialist touch my head again. So a CIK stylist it is. I just have to get some length to do something with.


Get pictures of what you want your cut to look like. Instagram, FB, etc are good places. The more you understand about why they cut the way they do, you can communicate to them what you want. 

I don't like a hard taper and hard angles and that seems to be a thing. Because I have small coils and my hair is short I have go grow my hair out in layers. Even when my hair is longer, I will not be able to have a 2 dimensional cut but will need a 3 dimensional cut. So there is a lot to be aware of. Stylist will make up stuff if you don't direct them


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Get pictures of what you want your cut to look like. Instagram, FB, etc are good places. The more you understand about why they cut the way they do, you can communicate to them what you want.
> 
> I don't like a hard taper and hard angles and that seems to be a thing. Because I have small coils and my hair is short I have go grow my hair out in layers. Even when my hair is longer, I will not be able to have a 2 dimensional cut but will need a 3 dimensional cut. So there is a lot to be aware of. Stylist will make up stuff if you don't direct them


Oh I had shown a picture and my hair was almost in the shape I wanted. I just wanted it cleaned up and the base removed for more angle. This is going to sound so prejudice but it’s the truth from my experience. The lady who did my hair was a white lady with naturally bone straight hair who used a crochet needle to loc her hair. She seemed obsessed with Afro texture. Like the literal spongy Afro look. I came in with a defined shoulder length wash and go and left out with a round fluffy Afro up to my ears.

My ex husband and ex in-laws are all Germans from Germany. They seem to appreciate the traditional Afro more than I did. I preferred curl/tight wave definition since I had it. Also for the life of my ex, he couldn’t understand the obsession of people slicking down baby hairs, greasing scalps or glopping down hairs w/sticky gels just to have crunchy hair.

I don’t like to bring race into hair because a talented stylist can come in any color, shape or form. But people outside the culture or those looking from the opposite spectrum don’t always understand why you want something even when you explain it in clear words and pictures.

That little flash back makes me realize that I want to see upfront the stylist’s handiwork on my head before they come near me with scissors. I’m not seeing that as an option on many of the CIK stylists sites. One of my closest CIK choices’ website wasn’t working properly when I checked a week ago. Now it is and I much prefer the look of her work compared to the other one.

Since I have my second vaccine, I’ll try booking a consultation next month. She only does in person consultations. I hope it’s worth the 2 1/2hr drive. If push comes to shove, I’ll travel the 4+hrs to Atlanta for one. I’m just going to go ahead and dive into this lifestyle.


----------



## faithVA

Did my CCS today. Tried a lot of different things. Out of all the tools, taking the shower head, with the concentrated setting and smoothing it across my hair seems to infuse my hair with water, smooth my hair and give me more definition. It does more than what my brushes do and it is easier and faster. 

I shampooed once and then detangled. Used my diluted conditioner. This is working for me. I think I can dilute it more. My curls defined more and didn't frizz. I smoothed with the brush a few times and it was OK. Then I rinsed out the conditioner and did my shower head thing.

I paid attention this time to how much gel I applied. I did 2 pumps per section and then an extra pump for the very back of my hair. Then I soaked my hair with water. I think I understand how much water I need and what it should look like. I currently let the gel sit and then get out of the  shower to add my topper. Next time I will add the topper in the shower and then add the water and then I can let it all sit for 10 minutes.

Anyway, I got out the shower and let the UFD sit while I got dressed. Then I added the Aunt Jackies and smoothed it in well. Then I added  more water. Then I shook it. I can tell I didn't have enough water because my hair didn't fall into place. I think that is my sign. But at that point, I'm not sure if I should add more water or just leave it, so I left it.

I started diffusing but I was impatient so I just took off the diffuser and blow dried it on low cool. I tend to just blow dry my hair anyway unless it is the very end of the day and I just need to dry my roots.

But I think I have better direction for next time.

Cleanse and detangle at this step with my Tangle Buster then rinse.
Apply very diluted conditioner and work in. I should see definition at this point.
Let the conditioner sit while I shower. 
Smooth under running water while I rinse out conditioner.
Smooth hair with shower head
Apply 2 pumps of UFD to each section
Apply 1 pump of Aunt Jackies. Smooth the roots and focus on the ends
Add water until it hangs
Let hair sit for 5 minutes (don't think I can make 10 but will try)
Then style and shake
Figure out drying that day.

Will post my comparison pictures this evening.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm currently fighting off the urge to try some new products, so let me just say that
> 
> Here's what I've been using:
> Matrix Sleek shampoo
> Matrix Sleek conditioner (I alternate this with the Matrix Biologe Hydrasource Conditioner - I like the aloe in it, it's really moisturizing - not the Ultra Hydrasource which has all the oils in it, btw)
> Gel: Mane Choice Do It Fro The Culture Gel mixed with Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Gel - I'm not 100% sold with this combination. Love how it looks once it sets, but I think I need a product with more hold in it
> 
> I try to shampoo and style my hair twice per week. Sometimes I don't get a chance to and just let it frizz/fro out in a puff until I get around to it


Yes, it sounds like you are definitely following her to a T.

I have a set of Matrix Sleek headed my way. Where are you finding the Do it for the Culture Buttery Gel? I heard Rhonda say it’s being discontinued from Sally’s. It’s still heavily advertised on the Mane Choice website. I contacted customer service to ask about that, but they haven’t responded back yet.

Would you know how the buttery gel compares to the Mielle custard?


----------



## GettingKinky

Here was my process today:
- Shampoo with Innersense Pure harmony and Elucence moisture
- I tried to brush my hair with shampoo, but that was NOT happening
- condition with color radiance
- detangle & smooth with my FL brush
-apply KCKT
- brush and smooth with FL brush  my hair was super smoooooth at this point.
- apply jello shot smooth and rake
- diffuse for ~ 10 minutes.

so far so good. A little crispy, but I think this means it will last all week, and I don’t really have time for a midweek wash this week.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Here was my process today:
> - Shampoo with Innersense Pure harmony and Elucence moisture
> - I tried to brush my hair with shampoo, but that was NOT happening
> - condition with color radian
> - detangle & smooth with my FL brush
> -apply KCKT
> - brush and smooth with FL brush  my hair was super smoooooth at this point.
> - apply jello shot smooth and rake
> - diffuse for ~ 10 minutes.
> 
> so far so good. A little crispy, but I think this means it will last all week, and I don’t really have time for a midweek wash this week.
> View attachment 470155


It looks better and better each time you do it.


----------



## faithVA

Tomorrow is officially 4 months since my last cut and 8.5 months since my first cut. I really needed that first cut. I was so relieved.

I don't have pictures from all sides for each cut.

My original cut June 2020


My 2nd cut in November 2020


4 months later


I'm happy with the way it turned out today so I feel like if I just work on my technique I can stay out of the chair until June or July.


----------



## toaster

Yessssss GROWTH @faithVA ! Look how your hair (especially the front and sides!!) is hanging down now.

Amazing progress


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yessssss GROWTH @faithVA ! Look how your hair (especially the front and sides!!) is hanging down now.
> 
> Amazing progress


Thank You @toaster. You are always so supportive. Definitely making progress. And yay, I'm just at the beginning of my hang time. 

I think I saw my curl twin on FB. She has less density than I do but we have similar curls.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Yes, it sounds like you are definitely following her to a T.
> 
> I have a set of Matrix Sleek headed my way. Where are you finding the Do it for the Culture Buttery Gel? I heard Rhonda say it’s being discontinued from Sally’s. It’s still heavily advertised on the Mane Choice website. I contacted customer service to ask about that, but they haven’t responded back yet.
> 
> Would you know how the buttery gel compares to the Mielle custard?



I bought it before it was discontinued. I like it. It does a really good job in locking in water to my hair, I think.

I have not tried the Mielle custard yet.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> @faithVA
> Blondie discussing distribution. I’m listening to it while I feed cows and sheep. Let me put my phone back in my pocket before it falls out and one of these critters step on it.


I started watching this. Made it through the first hour. This is probably the calmest I have seen her. 

I was hoping to learn more about application, saturation, distribution but I guess that is just something I have to learn on my own.

What I did learn is that I'm not doing anything wrong. My hair is not going to be soaking wet until after I apply the gel. She said her hair is that way and it just doesn't hold water until after gel. So I will stop trying 

She said we shouldn't fluff our hair until it cures which is 24 hours later. I will remember that for the future. Right now with my hair short it isn't possible for me to just get up and go without fluffing. 

She does mention that my hair is going to need more length to have weight and I wouldn't really have the curl I want until I get a little more length.

And I caught this time when I'm under the dryer I just want to get the outside dry. That works for me since I hate a dryer. I will have to see how long it takes for the outside of my hair to dry.

Will try to watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your hair has grown so much since your first cut last June!  It’s so clear even with your tight curls, which means you must have added a lot of length. Have you done a pull test to see how long it is then?


----------



## GettingKinky

I have 2 slap caps. The one I got in December has already stretched out a little and is much more comfortable to wear than the one I got in February.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer after today’s CCS. It was my usual Sunday routine:

cleanse with carols daughter wash day delight 
Condition and detangle with briogeo curl charisma conditioner 
Style with uncle funky’s curly magic and earthtones max gel 

I ordered another earthtones max gel last week although I’m not close to finishing my current jar.

I’ve decided I like the earthtones max gel more than pop lock because it has better ingredients and it rinses out of my hair much easier than pop lock.

However, earthtones gel is definitely leaving a film all over my shower and clogging my drain. It’s also in a jar which I hate, and I ha e to order it online.

I’m really not tempted to try another combo, so I’ll live with the downsides.

I do want to order a shampoo brush so I’m not left out of the brushing with gel that everyone is doing!


----------



## GettingKinky

@ toaster The gel is clogging your drain? It doesn’t rinse away?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @ toaster The gel is clogging your drain? It doesn’t rinse away?


It rinses out of my hair clean but when applying in the shower it leaves this thick foamy film all over the shower that doesn’t rinse away. It’s sticky and no matter how much water I run it doesn’t completely go away. After using twice a week for a the last few washes I can see the buildup in my drain and the water isn’t draining very well.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your hair has grown so much since your first cut last June!  It’s so clear even with your tight curls, which means you must have added a lot of length. Have you done a pull test to see how long it is then?



@GettingKinky, Yes it has grown. And if I hadn't got it cut in November, I think I would have a super fro.

I randomly pull hair here and there. My sides are between the top and bottom of my ear. The very front is right above my lip. 

I will plan to do a pull test on my 1 year anniversary of my cut. That will help give me something to look forward to.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Under the dryer after today’s CCS. It was my usual Sunday routine:
> 
> cleanse with carols daughter wash day delight
> Condition and detangle with briogeo curl charisma conditioner
> Style with uncle funky’s curly magic and earthtones max gel
> 
> I ordered another earthtones max gel last week although I’m not close to finishing my current jar.
> 
> I’ve decided I like the earthtones max gel more than pop lock because it has better ingredients and it rinses out of my hair much easier than pop lock.
> 
> However, earthtones gel is definitely leaving a film all over my shower and clogging my drain. It’s also in a jar which I hate, and I ha e to order it online.
> 
> I’m really not tempted to try another combo, so I’ll live with the downsides.
> 
> I do want to order a shampoo brush so I’m not left out of the brushing with gel that everyone is doing!





toaster said:


> It rinses out of my hair clean but when applying in the shower it leaves this thick foamy film all over the shower that doesn’t rinse away. It’s sticky and no matter how much water I run it doesn’t completely go away. After using twice a week for a the last few washes I can see the buildup in my drain and the water isn’t draining very well.


Maybe place some in a bowl and try seeing what dissolves it and then use that. I think I mentioned to someone earlier to try diluted vinegar instead of the drano they were using.


----------



## faithVA

My application yesterday must have been OK. I didn't sleep with a head covering. I think for now this is the best way to go. My hair was smooshed on the sides but the front was fine. After an hour or so the sides puffed out so my fluffing was minimum. I can definitely get 4 days out of this, so I'm going to try to repeat what I did yesterday. My hair still has a cast but it is starting to soften up.

The more I use the Aunt Jackie's the more I like it. For $8 it goes a long way. But it definitely requires shampoo to get it off my hair.

I'm getting ready to put on my cycling equipment. This will be the first test to see if my wng holds up under my helmet and with all of the sweat. No matter what I'm not doing my hair before Tuesday


----------



## DVAntDany

@GettingKinky and @faithVA Im loving the results and progress. You can definitely see the growth faithVa.

Here is another vid of a detangling brush being used for styling. Surprisingly, the raking technique is not being used afterwards. Once again technique is demonstrated by a stylist. 

Kurian from HydraBar prefers using a comb for short hair. I see Maya from The Doux does as well. The Doux even sells a small D-Tail Smoothing Comb. I don’t even own a comb. So if it turns out to be a fail, I can always use the tail to part with.








						D-TAIL™ Smoothing Comb
					

WHAT IT DOUX: Natural curls, kinks, and waves will love the D-TAIL! Designed for sectioning and detailing small sections of hair, The Doux D-Tail™ Smoothing Comb helps you work through your hair more quickly, allowing you to smooth and detangle each section as you go. No more stopping mid-style...




					thedoux.com
				




@toaster Im finally figuring out what on earth pop lock is. Duh, the Doux. What are your thoughts on the pop lock gel? I understand you saying it not shampooing from your hair well. Any other negatives? Any positives?

I also can say that I did not like my first try of cowashing with the AG conditioner. My scalp is itchy. My hair dried with a producty feeling and didn’t have its usual shine.

I looked back at the product directions and I see potentially why I didn’t get the results I had before. All the products say to use on clean hair. That conditioner did not leave my hair feeling clean even though it’s so light. The Mielle custard says to air dry or diffuse for volume. The AJ Flaxseed Gel to air dry or use diffuser on a light setting. Maybe I’m reading too much into this but air drying was listed first. Products that work best with heat usually list air drying as the  last option.

Also, Ulta is now having their by 1 get the second one 50% off online starting today. Dang it, I ordered a few days too early. Oh well.

It’s for Redken, Biolage, Matrix Total Results, AG Hair, Sebastian, Tigi, Paul Mitchell, Chi, Keratin Complex, Wella, Joico and Bosley.


----------



## faithVA

Thank You @DVAntDany. Glad to have progress to help me stay motivated.

I did 45 minutes on the bike with my cycling cap. It didn't turn out too badly. I made sure not to touch it while it was wet. I will see how it turns out tomorrow and see if I can fluff it.  I may consider wearing my buff the next time I ride. I'm not sure the buff is a moisture wicking as my cycling cap though. We shall see. Maybe cycling will help my hair grow faster.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I’ve never been a fan of cowashing. My hair never turns out as well after a cowash as compared to shampooing. If I’m planning to refresh I just use a gentle shampoo and only wash 1x instead of my usual 2x.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany i love pop lock glaze! Other than the plastic feeling when I shampoo it out, it’s amazing. My hair looks great when I use it alone or over uncle funky’s curly magic, it’s in a bottle so no shower water gets in it, and it’s pretty affordable and found at target. I’ll definitely take it with me when I’m traveling as a one and done product.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Thank You @DVAntDany. Glad to have progress to help me stay motivated.
> 
> I did 45 minutes on the bike with my cycling cap. It didn't turn out too badly. I made sure not to touch it while it was wet. I will see how it turns out tomorrow and see if I can fluff it.  I may consider wearing my buff the next time I ride. I'm not sure the buff is a moisture wicking as my cycling cap though. We shall see. Maybe cycling will help my hair grow faster.


I need to start being active again too. I’m scared to topple over on those tall bikes. I just started back walking.

You’ll never know how moisture wicking it is until you try it. Are the buffs any different than those regular neck gaiter/bandeau thingamajigs? Those are pretty thin.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I’ve never been a fan of cowashing. My hair never turns out as well after a cowash as compared to shampooing. If I’m planning to refresh I just use a gentle shampoo and only wash 1x instead of my usual 2x.


I was trying to follow these stylists’ advice and use a reg conditioner to cowash if I’m trying to redo my hair more than 2 times a week. My hair feels kinda gross right now.
The A’s only recommend Curl Junkie Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner as an actual cowash. I don’t want to invest in it especially since they said to just use a conditioner and I don’t like the feeling.

I’ll take your advice. That’s what I was doing beforehand.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany i love pop lock glaze! Other than the plastic feeling when I shampoo it out, it’s amazing. My hair looks great when I use it alone or over uncle funky’s curly magic, it’s in a bottle so no shower water gets in it, and it’s pretty affordable and found at target. I’ll definitely take it with me when I’m traveling as a one and done product.


Hmm, I’ll look into that when I finish my jar of custard. I like one and done products. Unlike most people, I don’t mind redoing my hair often since it’s short right now. I’m trying to build muscle memory with styling. When I get some length I’ll probably change my mind about the frequency.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was talking all that smack.  I went home and laid on the couch all day. Then braided my hair up before bed.

 This spring forward kicking my tail.


----------



## faithVA

Yeah, I am enjoying the FB BGC Digital Salon Alum. Since I don't know the ladies and didn't spend that much time in the salon I haven't seen all of this hair before. I am enjoying seeing the different types of curls and styles.  I think I even found a shape I may want for next time.

I even found an old LHCFer who also goes to the same stylist that I do. Imagine that.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I am enjoying the FB BGC Digital Salon Alum. Since I don't know the ladies and didn't spend that much time in the salon I haven't seen all of this hair before. I am enjoying seeing the different types of curls and styles.  I think I even found a shape I may want for next time.
> 
> I even found an old LHCFer who also goes to the same stylist that I do. Imagine that.


Jealous! I don’t have a FB but I love looking at natural hair.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I am enjoying the FB BGC Digital Salon Alum. Since I don't know the ladies and didn't spend that much time in the salon I haven't seen all of this hair before. I am enjoying seeing the different types of curls and styles.  I think I even found a shape I may want for next time.
> 
> I even found an old LHCFer who also goes to the same stylist that I do. Imagine that.



I'm about to go find this group. I love looking at hair lol. Can anyone join?


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm about to go find this group. I love looking at hair lol. Can anyone join?


They are going to ask you questions in the beginning. They will ask you if you were ever a member of the digital salon.


----------



## Mapleoats

@toaster I purchased the eartones max gel. Any tips for using it? I’m gonna use it most likely for twists but the gel has such a weird tacky consistency it really threw me off. I also purchased the twist cream from earth tones so I’ll probably use it over that.


----------



## toaster

Mapleoats said:


> @toaster I purchased the eartones max gel. Any tips for using it? I’m gonna use it most likely for twists but the gel has such a weird tacky consistency it really threw me off. I also purchased the twist cream from earth tones so I’ll probably use it over that.


It’s a very weird consistency. Very chunky almost. Like you pick it up in chunks. Doesn’t emulsify in your hands.

In my experience it applies well over other leave ins and butters as well as other gels.

If I was using it for twists, I’d probably apply the butter on a section of my hair, split that section and grab the hair I wanted to twist, grab a chunk of gel and apply it from root to tip, smooth it in, and then twist.

Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Mapleoats

toaster said:


> It’s a very weird consistency. Very chunky almost. Like you pick it up in chunks. Doesn’t emulsify in your hands.
> 
> In my experience it applies well over other leave ins and butters as well as other gels.
> 
> If I was using it for twists, I’d probably apply the butter on a section of my hair, split that section and grab the hair I wanted to twist, grab a chunk of gel and apply it from root to tip, smooth it in, and then twist.
> 
> Let me know how it works for you!


Thanks!! Will be using it tonight so I’ll let you know how it goes!


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I was talking all that smack.  I went home and laid on the couch all day. Then braided my hair up before bed.
> 
> This spring forward kicking my tail.


I like the result of the spring forward, but I hate the week right after.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I am enjoying the FB BGC Digital Salon Alum. Since I don't know the ladies and didn't spend that much time in the salon I haven't seen all of this hair before. I am enjoying seeing the different types of curls and styles.  I think I even found a shape I may want for next time.
> 
> I even found an old LHCFer who also goes to the same stylist that I do. Imagine that.


Such a small world.


----------



## beebee83

faithVA said:


> I was hoping to learn more about application, saturation, distribution but I guess that is just something I have to learn on my own.


Have you checked out Aeleise’s tutorials from 2015 & 2016? The first video is 8 minutes long, and features her WnG in its entirety.  The other video is even shorter, and it details how she styles her hair with UFD in the shower.  These videos predate _30DayHairDetox _& _BCM_, but the WnG steps are comparable to what she's still doing.

FYI - Aeleise cut my hair in 2015. Back then, all of her new clients had to watch/replicate her WnG video before our appointments.  I'm so glad she required us to do this...especially since I was a "newbie natural" at that time.

Lastly, I'm a long-time lurker, but a new poster on LHCF. I haven't read through all of this thread, so I'm not sure if Aeleise's older videos have been posted already. If this post is duplicative, please accept my apologies. If not, I hope this helps.


----------



## toaster

Hi @beebee83 and welcome!!

Many of us joined the digital salon run by “the A’s” (Aeleise and Aishia) of any of their newer ventures, but we always love more videos and discussions and conversations, so no need to apologize!

How are you wearing your hair now? Have you had many cuts since 2015?


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @beebee83 I love short videos from the As.

ETA- I just watched the video, the basics of her current technique are there, but she has definitely evolved and changed her process quite a bit in the last 6 years. I’m in shock that she air dried her hair. And used a paper towel to scrunch out some of the water. :-O


----------



## beebee83

toaster said:


> Hi @beebee83 and welcome!!
> 
> Many of us joined the digital salon run by “the A’s” (Aeleise and Aishia) of any of their newer ventures, but we always love more videos and discussions and conversations, so no need to apologize!
> 
> How are you wearing your hair now? Have you had many cuts since 2015?



Thanks for the warm welcome!  

Since 2015, my natural hair journey has been quite circuitous. I’ve worn my fair share of protective styles (e.g., weaves, wigs, crochets) and I’ve dabbled in a few short-lived fads (such as the Max Hydration Method).

In the last few weeks, I decided to wear my hair “out” again.  I’m currently wearing  twist-outs using the A’s product recommendations. I hope to add WnGs back to my repertoire soon, and have scheduled a cut with a CIK stylist in May.


----------



## faithVA

beebee83 said:


> Have you checked out Aeleise’s tutorials from 2015 & 2016? The first video is 8 minutes long, and features her WnG in its entirety.  The other video is even shorter, and it details how she styles her hair with UFD in the shower.  These videos predate _30DayHairDetox _& _BCM_, but the WnG steps are comparable to what she's still doing.
> 
> FYI - Aeleise cut my hair in 2015. Back then, all of her new clients had to watch/replicate her WnG video before our appointments.  I'm so glad she required us to do this...especially since I was a "newbie natural" at that time.
> 
> Lastly, I'm a long-time lurker, but a new poster on LHCF. I haven't read through all of this thread, so I'm not sure if Aeleise's older videos have been posted already. If this post is duplicative, please accept my apologies. If not, I hope this helps.


Thanks for sharing these. I may have seen them but it has been a year. I will check them out again. You never know what I might pick up my 2nd time through. Welcome to the thread. Be careful of the ladies in here though, they are product junkies. They will deny it though


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I like the result of the spring forward, but I hate the week right after.


No amount of extra sun in the evening can take away how crappy I feel as an hour of my precious morning has been taken away.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing these. I may have seen them but it has been a year. I will check them out again. You never know what I might pick up my 2nd time through. Welcome to the thread. Be careful of the ladies in here though, they are product junkies. They will deny it though


I’m not in denial. Our product junkie selections are conducive to the wash and go process. These aren’t just random products. I would still imagine every item has a purpose and can be used up.


----------



## DVAntDany

beebee83 said:


> Have you checked out Aeleise’s tutorials from 2015 & 2016? The first video is 8 minutes long, and features her WnG in its entirety.  The other video is even shorter, and it details how she styles her hair with UFD in the shower.  These videos predate _30DayHairDetox _& _BCM_, but the WnG steps are comparable to what she's still doing.
> 
> FYI - Aeleise cut my hair in 2015. Back then, all of her new clients had to watch/replicate her WnG video before our appointments.  I'm so glad she required us to do this...especially since I was a "newbie natural" at that time.
> 
> Lastly, I'm a long-time lurker, but a new poster on LHCF. I haven't read through all of this thread, so I'm not sure if Aeleise's older videos have been posted already. If this post is duplicative, please accept my apologies. If not, I hope this helps.


Thanks for the videos and welcome. It turns out that I have already liked one of them. Guess I watched it while I was bald and waiting for peach fuzz to grow back on my head. I vaguely  remember watching it. The more visual knowledge the better for me at least.

So what was the cut like? Also, did she project such a strong personality back then?


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> They are going to ask you questions in the beginning. They will ask you if you were ever a member of the digital salon.


Well, give me the passcodes or right words to say so I can crash the party. Are they asking for proof?


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m not sure how I got around to sifting through these long lives on Mielle IG. I watched the one on the wash n go using the Pom and Honey line. Listening to the stylist Jay Renee talk about her process counters some of what the A’s and Rhonda are saying and even some of the directions on the packaging. After watching all of these lives, there is no denying that Mielle is a product pushing company. People have hoards of products and don’t even know how to use them. How and why?

She talks about using the leave-in while at the bowl and uses it to reduce frizz before stylers. She too points out that those 3 row smoothing combs is a good option. It was said to use the mousse on wet hair instead of damp hair. The directions say damp. On the directions of the mousse, it also does not mention the use of the leave-in like the other stylers in the line. 

Trying the A’s and Rhonda’s technique of saturating wet strands with base gel has made a significant dent in my custard. It’s almost gone. The only issue is that I haven’t seen a visual improvement with my hair yet. Actually, I’ve had more odd looking hair days. Interesting. Well, the lower back portion looks more uniform and my hair feels softer when styled.

I’m a different case though because my curls are a by product of taking medicine and more than likely will change. I’ve read that a lot of women can’t even properly chemically treat (e.g. color or relax) this type of hair.



This is what I was doing at first and my hair came out well enough without the effort. Lol I’m going to keep trying the hydration method though.


----------



## DVAntDany

Can somebody tell me what is the biggest difference between a leave-in and a cream styler with no hold? I understand saying that there is no major purpose of using a styler that provides no hold. Its also being said that the leave-in is an unnecessary layering product when used in a wash and go. If you don’t have hold in a wash and go, essentially you have an Afro/curly fro. Ok, I get that.

So why would I select a no hold cream styler over a leave-in? Is it because of the weight? Does one provide protection from humidity or something?

I’m going to try and use up all the non gel based products that don’t have oils listed in the top 5 to 8 ingredients. Mainly the A’s have mentioned that their technique can incorporate these softer styles if done wisely. You continue to CCS on a regular basis but have to do it more frequently to avoid tangling. These are still being used over a base gel I believe.

Rhonda seems totally fine with mousse/foam wash and goes. Currently she creating her own mousse in addition to gel. She too has been redoing her hair more frequently when using the mousse she is testing.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany 

I’m not a chemist but I think a cream styler with no hold would be analogous to a facial moisturizer. It has both water (for moisture) and also occlusive ingredients to keep the moisture from evaporating so quickly. A leave in is like a serum, it usually has water and maybe some ingredient that tackles a certain problem (detangling, usually) but not enough heavy ingredients to keep the moisture in for very long, that’s why you have to top it with something.

Similar to skincare, no product is going to prevent water from evaporating from your hair, but I’d guess a heavy cream styler slows it down a bit.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m not in denial. Our product junkie selections are conducive to the wash and go process. These aren’t just random products. I would still imagine every item has a purpose and can be used up.


Spoken like a true product junkie  Yep, I know I have 12 of those but this one has sparkles so it is different


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Well, give me the passcodes or right words to say so I can crash the party. Are they asking for proof?


No proof needed. I don't remember the questions. I know there are only 3. They are simple. Not making any suggestions but if someone just wanted to join, they couldprobably just make up good sounding answers. And when they got in they would make sure they spoke like someone who was following the A's.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m not sure how I got around to sifting through these long lives on Mielle IG. I watched the one on the wash n go using the Pom and Honey line. Listening to the stylist Jay Renee talk about her process counters some of what the A’s and Rhonda are saying and even some of the directions on the packaging. After watching all of these lives, there is no denying that Mielle is a product pushing company. People have hoards of products and don’t even know how to use them. How and why?
> 
> She talks about using the leave-in while at the bowl and uses it to reduce frizz before stylers. She too points out that those 3 row smoothing combs is a good option. It was said to use the mousse on wet hair instead of damp hair. The directions say damp. On the directions of the mousse, it also does not mention the use of the leave-in like the other stylers in the line.
> 
> Trying the A’s and Rhonda’s technique of saturating wet strands with base gel has made a significant dent in my custard. It’s almost gone. The only issue is that I haven’t seen a visual improvement with my hair yet. Actually, I’ve had more odd looking hair days. Interesting. Well, the lower back portion looks more uniform and my hair feels softer when styled.
> 
> I’m a different case though because my curls are a by product of taking medicine and more than likely will change. I’ve read that a lot of women can’t even properly chemically treat (e.g. color or relax) this type of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was doing at first and my hair came out well enough without the effort. Lol I’m going to keep trying the hydration method though.


Your hair doesn't look dehydrated at all. I would think you would just be working on your technique once you settled in on some products to work with.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Can somebody tell me what is the biggest difference between a leave-in and a cream styler with no hold? I understand saying that there is no major purpose of using a styler that provides no hold. Its also being said that the leave-in is an unnecessary layering product when used in a wash and go. If you don’t have hold in a wash and go, essentially you have an Afro/curly fro. Ok, I get that.
> 
> So why would I select a no hold cream styler over a leave-in? Is it because of the weight? Does one provide protection from humidity or something?
> 
> I’m going to try and use up all the non gel based products that don’t have oils listed in the top 5 to 8 ingredients. Mainly the A’s have mentioned that their technique can incorporate these softer styles if done wisely. You continue to CCS on a regular basis but have to do it more frequently to avoid tangling. These are still being used over a base gel I believe.
> 
> Rhonda seems totally fine with mousse/foam wash and goes. Currently she creating her own mousse in addition to gel. She too has been redoing her hair more frequently when using the mousse she is testing.


Just going with the A's. The A's recommend a base layer which varies with your style. If you are doing a wash and go your base layer is a gel. If you are doing some type of twist out/braid out etc, your base layer is a leave-in. The base layer is botanical and is basically to start the set of your hair. I have not heard the A's recommend a cream product as a base layer. They aren't saying you can't use one but they would ask what the purpose of it is.

If the style is a wash and go, after your base layer you can choose whether to add another layer to address a condition like hold or frizz, etc. That is where toppers come in which can be a gel, mousse, cream depending on your hair and your desired outcome.

With a out style the next layer would be something with hold.

Speaking generally, the only reason I can see using a cream styler with no hold is if the person was going to wear twists or braids and not take them out for a twist out. Or if the person did not want a defined style. 

There are some products that might be considered both the base layer and the product with hold.
And there are some products that are part of a system, like Kinky Curly that have an application process outside of the A's recommendations.


----------



## faithVA

I had hoped to reset my hair this morning but didn't sleep well and didn't get up in time. Hopefully, I have time to do it during my lunch break. I have a plan so hopefully I can knock it out in 20 minutes.


----------



## faithVA

beebee83 said:


> Have you checked out Aeleise’s tutorials from 2015 & 2016? The first video is 8 minutes long, and features her WnG in its entirety.  The other video is even shorter, and it details how she styles her hair with UFD in the shower.  These videos predate _30DayHairDetox _& _BCM_, but the WnG steps are comparable to what she's still doing.
> 
> FYI - Aeleise cut my hair in 2015. Back then, all of her new clients had to watch/replicate her WnG video before our appointments.  I'm so glad she required us to do this...especially since I was a "newbie natural" at that time.
> 
> Lastly, I'm a long-time lurker, but a new poster on LHCF. I haven't read through all of this thread, so I'm not sure if Aeleise's older videos have been posted already. If this post is duplicative, please accept my apologies. If not, I hope this helps.



Watched the first parts of these. It's so funny. So she talks about how to apply the gel in video 1 and in video 2 she does it totally different than what she says in video 1. Just have to glean what I can and figure out the rest.


----------



## Mapleoats

What would the As recommend as a base layer for a twist out? What is the difference between a thick leave in and a cream styler? Do the As suggest liquid leave ins over heavier cream ones? I’m intrigued by this discussion @faithVA @DVAntDany @toaster.

i used the earth tones max gel last night and whew!! That was a new experience. I felt like I had to work hard to get it in my hair and I didn’t particularly like it with the twist cream. The twist cream is basically a gel in its own right. I realized last night I have a lot to learn about product application lol.


----------



## OhTall1

First hair pic of 2021
Did an Apogee protein treatment over the weekend.  Then yesterday did some Wella demi permanent color with Olaplex (treatment plus the shampoo and conditioner) to get rid of the gray.  I'm pretty sure I hadn't colored since November so I was literally looking a rough around the edges.


----------



## faithVA

Mapleoats said:


> What would the As recommend as a base layer for a twist out? What is the difference between a thick leave in and a cream styler? Do the As suggest liquid leave ins over heavier cream ones? I’m intrigued by this discussion @faithVA @DVAntDany @toaster.
> 
> i used the earth tones max gel last night and whew!! That was a new experience. I felt like I had to work hard to get it in my hair and I didn’t particularly like it with the twist cream. The twist cream is basically a gel in its own right. I realized last night I have a lot to learn about product application lol.



They typically recommend a leave-in. I don't remember which brands they recommend. 

What would be an example of a thick leave-in. Usually a leave-in conditioner is around the same consistency or lighter than a conditioner. Is the product truly a leave-in or is it just called that? Is it a marketing ploy or is it really a leave-in? I can't say I know what a thick leave-in would be.

Remember what they give are guidelines to help make decisions. They ultimately want each person to understand what product are for, the details of their hair and what they are going for. There is no cut or dry answer.

My guess is that most of the time they are recommended a thinner leave-in with a cream with hold for out styles. They make exceptions but that is based on a lot of details. 

The A's really do try to help people understand what they are doing and not just throwing stuff together. They want us to ask the right questions and then we will know what to use and when.


----------



## beebee83

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @beebee83 I love short videos from the As.
> 
> ETA- I just watched the video, the basics of her current technique are there, but she has definitely evolved and changed her process quite a bit in the last 6 years. I’m in shock that she air dried her hair. And used a paper towel to scrunch out some of the water. :-O



The use of the paper towel is funny to see now, but I recall that it worked for me at the time!  Back in 2015, I didn't have an at-home dryer, so a paper towel got the job done.  It's also fun to see that she's still an adherent of Malibu UnDooGoo and Uncle Funky's for product rec's.




GettingKinky said:


> Thanks @beebee83 I love short videos from the As.
> 
> ETA- I just watched the video, the basics of her current technique are there, but she has definitely evolved and changed her process quite a bit in the last 6 years. I’m in shock that she air dried her hair. And used a paper towel to scrunch out some of the water. :-O


----------



## toaster

@Mapleoats earthtones is definitely a weird gel and takes some getting used to! It’s probably not for everyone. At some point maybe this year or next year I plan to go to a stylist that uses it on her own hair, and I’m going to ask a lot of questions.

I generally only follow the A’s for advice on wash and go’s, as I was always happy with my twist outs in the past, so I’m not sure what they say.

I never used a gel for twistouts. I believe the last product I was using was the melanin haircare cream in a tub. I’d twist my hair and leave it in twists as a style for at least a week. I found when I unraveled the twists after that long I didn’t need a product with hold, my hair just held the style. That’s probably not what works best for everyone.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @Mapleoats earthtones is definitely a weird gel and takes some getting used to! It’s probably not for everyone. At some point maybe this year or next year I plan to go to a stylist that uses it on her own hair, and I’m going to ask a lot of questions.
> 
> I generally only follow the A’s for advice on wash and go’s, as I was always happy with my twist outs in the past, so I’m not sure what they say.
> 
> I never used a gel for twistouts. I believe the last product I was using was the melanin haircare cream in a tub. I’d twist my hair and leave it in twists as a style for at least a week. I found when I unraveled the twists after that long I didn’t need a product with hold, my hair just held the style. That’s probably not what works best for everyone.


I have the same experience. If I leave my hair in twist for a while it holds better. But I am also one who uses gel on twists because I usually keep my twists in for a week. Whenever I get hair I will try a cream to set. I've never had much luck with creams in the past, so have that learning curve.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> What would the As recommend as a base layer for a twist out? What is the difference between a thick leave in and a cream styler? Do the As suggest liquid leave ins over heavier cream ones? I’m intrigued by this discussion @faithVA @DVAntDany @toaster.
> 
> i used the earth tones max gel last night and whew!! That was a new experience. I felt like I had to work hard to get it in my hair and I didn’t particularly like it with the twist cream. The twist cream is basically a gel in its own right. I realized last night I have a lot to learn about product application lol.



Their latest stance is that you don’t need a leave in for a twist out, you can use just foam.   But if you want to use a leave in for more lubrications, they recommend Innersense Quiet Calm.
They also recommend drying the twists under a dryer and letting them cure for at least 24 hours before taking them down.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany
> 
> I’m not a chemist but I think a cream styler with no hold would be analogous to a facial moisturizer. It has both water (for moisture) and also occlusive ingredients to keep the moisture from evaporating so quickly. A leave in is like a serum, it usually has water and maybe some ingredient that tackles a certain problem (detangling, usually) but not enough heavy ingredients to keep the moisture in for very long, that’s why you have to top it with something.
> 
> Similar to skincare, no product is going to prevent water from evaporating from your hair, but I’d guess a heavy cream styler slows it down a bit.


That makes sense. The one and only leave in I have, I can’t see it doing much to my hair.  I’ve never been liberal with its application though.

My Innersense products came in today. I have a sample of Quiet Calm. The directions say to apply a pea size amount to wet hands and gently rake through wet hair to separate and shape curls. Hmm, I’m not sure if that applies to my hair.

I also have a sample of the hydrating cream hair bath since it’s suggested as a moisturizing shampoo. I think the Mielle Pom and Honey shampoo worked just fine because it’s not stripping. I’ll see how this one compares. I can see why they only suggest using the AG for once a week. It’s strong.


----------



## GettingKinky

While I like KCKT/jello shot I’m going to try UFD/Jell-O shot again this weekend. I think it will last longer. I’m on day 4 now and I’m pretty sure I will have to wear it half up half down tomorrow or wash it.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Their latest stance is that you don’t need a leave in for a twist out, you can use just foam.   But if you want to use a leave in for more lubrications, they recommend Innersense Quiet Calm.
> They also recommend drying the twists under a dryer and letting them cure for at least 24 hours before taking them down.


I agree they just say foam but on their newest course thingy, the example shows twists being used on dry hair. The hair was shampooed, conditioned and placed  into braids to dry. A few days later the hair was styled with a styler. On dry hair quiet calm was placed on first and then the hair was wet with styling foam.

I’m not sure if they would suggest it  that same product combo if doing twists while hair is wet.

The vid had Nairobi foaming lotion but they often suggest The Doux Mousse Def. Both of those styling foams are listed on their current product list.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> No proof needed. I don't remember the questions. I know there are only 3. They are simple. Not making any suggestions but if someone just wanted to join, they couldprobably just make up good sounding answers. And when they got in they would make sure they spoke like someone who was following the A's.


Let’s see if I can make it through the guards. Wish me luck.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I agree they just say foam but on their newest course thingy, the example shows twists being used on dry hair. The hair was shampooed, conditioned and placed  into braids to dry. A few days later the hair was styled with a styler. On dry hair quiet calm was placed on first and then the hair was wet with styling foam.
> 
> I’m not sure if they would suggest it  that same product combo if doing twists while hair is wet.
> 
> The vid had Nairobi foaming lotion but they often suggest The Doux Mousse Def. Both of those styling foams are listed on their current product list.


I haven't watched the videos. It sounds like in 1 year they have changed their stance twice. It sounds like they are making it up on the fly. Neither of them are big twist/braid out girls. This last option sounds like more time and more work.


----------



## faithVA

I know someone had mentioned clays a few days ago and I had said I wasn't getting rid of mine. I looked at my YT and I notice the the Maximum Hydration method is making a come back. I saw at least 8 videos in the past 4 months. That is surprising. I didn't expect that. I wonder why and who got it restarted. Just an observation.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Just going with the A's. The A's recommend a base layer which varies with your style. If you are doing a wash and go your base layer is a gel. If you are doing some type of twist out/braid out etc, your base layer is a leave-in. The base layer is botanical and is basically to start the set of your hair. I have not heard the A's recommend a cream product as a base layer. They aren't saying you can't use one but they would ask what the purpose of it is.
> 
> If the style is a wash and go, after your base layer you can choose whether to add another layer to address a condition like hold or frizz, etc. That is where toppers come in which can be a gel, mousse, cream depending on your hair and your desired outcome.
> 
> With a out style the next layer would be something with hold.
> 
> Speaking generally, the only reason I can see using a cream styler with no hold is if the person was going to wear twists or braids and not take them out for a twist out. Or if the person did not want a defined style.
> 
> There are some products that might be considered both the base layer and the product with hold.
> And there are some products that are part of a system, like Kinky Curly that have an application process outside of the A's recommendations.


This is the exception to the rule. Quiet Calm topped with ICH, but she definitely states why.

I get what you are saying. Select products intelligently. There has to be a rhyme and reason for all choices when it comes to styling hair.

I think the curl mix system is meant to be like Kinky Curly but the A’s sees one as a base and the other as a topper. They classify TreLux as a system.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I haven't watched the videos. It sounds like in 1 year they have changed their stance twice. It sounds like they are making it up on the fly. Neither of them are big twist/braid out girls. This last option sounds like more time and more work.


I watched the vids used on the kids too. So Glasses styled her daughter similar to this. She shampooed and conditioner her daughter and left the hair in plaits to style once dried at a later time. Nothing was placed on the hair after the conditioner.

So maybe this is a way to do it if you are short on time or going to sleep. It gives you clean hair to work on that is manageable when you do get to styling.

Editing to say that even in those Mielle live tutorials, they do something similar. They shampoo, conditioner and let the hair air dry over night. The next day they dampen the hair with water from spray bottle and add product/stylers for the flat twists.

Monique mentioned not doing it on soaking wet hair or freshly washed hair. This was co-signed by her stylist. She says it not only takes forever to dry but does not turn out right. So air drying overnight without products seems to be the way to do it. Even Jennifer talked about blow drying the hair first before using setting lotion.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I watched the vids used on the kids too. So Glasses styled her daughter similar to this. She shampooed and conditioner her daughter and left the hair in plaits to style once dried at a later time. Nothing was placed on the hair after the conditioner.
> 
> So maybe this is a way to do it if you are short on time or going to sleep. It gives you clean hair to work on that is manageable when you do get to styling.
> 
> Editing to say that even in those Mielle live tutorials, they do something similar. They shampoo, conditioner and let the hair air dry over night. The next day they dampen the hair with water from spray bottle and add product/stylers for the flat twists.
> 
> Monique mentioned not doing it on soaking wet hair or freshly washed hair. This was co-signed by her stylist. She says it not only takes forever to dry but does not turn out right. So air drying overnight without products seems to be the way to do it. Even Jennifer talked about blow drying the hair first before using setting lotion.


Early during the quarantine Aishia did 4 different hair style videos and posted them on YouTube. She called it a Hair-intine.  I’m sure they’ve been removed. But for her twist out, flat twist out and braid out she styled on wet hair with just the Doux. I think starting from dry hair gives less shrinkage.  They also used to have a video of a twist out on blow dried hair.

Really there are no hard and fast rules, except to wash and condition your hair on a regular basis. The rest all depends on what you want your hair to look like, and how long you want it to last. If your hair is in good condition I think anything is fair game to try.


----------



## toaster

So... my shampoo brushes have arrived.

What do I do with them?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> So... my shampoo brushes have arrived.
> 
> What do I do with them?


Can't wait to hear your review. I have mine still sitting in my amazon cart.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> I watched the vids used on the kids too. So Glasses styled her daughter similar to this. She shampooed and conditioner her daughter and left the hair in plaits to style once dried at a later time. Nothing was placed on the hair after the conditioner.
> 
> So maybe this is a way to do it if you are short on time or going to sleep. It gives you clean hair to work on that is manageable when you do get to styling.
> 
> Editing to say that even in those Mielle live tutorials, they do something similar. They shampoo, conditioner and let the hair air dry over night. The next day they dampen the hair with water from spray bottle and add product/stylers for the flat twists.
> 
> Monique mentioned not doing it on soaking wet hair or freshly washed hair. This was co-signed by her stylist. She says it not only takes forever to dry but does not turn out right. So air drying overnight without products seems to be the way to do it. Even Jennifer talked about blow drying the hair first before using setting lotion.


 in the winter time  I air-dry overnight with my leave in conditioner.  They are right. Not only does it take forever for the hair to dry but the hair can turn out really harder than expected.  For me,  I cant tell if a leave in conditioner works if I have to put something on top of it. I cleanse, conditioner and add my leave in and air-dry. Then the next day, dampened and style.

However in the warm weather I go straight to styling because Im not using a leave in. I have routinely used a gel based styler and then a creamy based styler on top for my moisture for years.


----------



## Mapleoats

Interesting. I’ve been dropping the leave ins lately for my twists because I’ve been feeling like they don’t actually do much when I’m already using a cream based styler that is moisturizing/lubricating. Really trying to take a closer look at my products and understand what I’m getting out of them.


----------



## faithVA

Did my reset today. Optimally I should reset every 3 days but for now I think I may have to settle for every 4 until I really get a consistent regimen.

I shampooed once with diluted shampoo and detangled with my Tangle Buster. I had definition here.

I applied my diluted conditioner. I had definition for a bit but the more conditioner I applied the less defined it became. I added a lot of water but that didn't seem to matter. Going to try diluting the conditioner some more and look for more of a rinse than a conditioner. I let the conditioner sit while I showered.

I rinsed and then used the concentrated shower head on my hair.

I applied the UFD and made sure I got my roots and ends. This time I made sure I smoothed it in horizontally and vertically. I think this makes a difference as far a coverage in my shorter parts. Then I loaded it down with water.

I tried putting on a baggy and letting my hair sit while I dressed. I know this helps a lot of ladies but it doesn't seem to make a difference for my hair. I think what I will try though is rolling/twisting my hair in sections and pinning it up. I think my hair needs compression or pressure.

Then I applied the Aunt Jackie's and smoothed it in. I actually did smaller sections and shingled and that seemed to work nicely with my curls. I did it horizontally though. 

I shake my hair but I am wondering if my hair looks better if I just shingle and don't shake. I will have to figure that out. 

My hair is super wet so I see a diffuser or dryer in my future 


For next CCS,  the changes I will make are
- dilute my conditioner more
- smooth in the UFD horizontally and vertically
- roll/twist sections and pin
- shingle in smaller sections
- decide if I want to try just shingling without shaking.


----------



## faithVA

Looking on Ulta site for some lightweight conditioners. I'm wondering if most conditioners are just too heavy for my coils. Looking at some travel sizes to try them out. If they don't work I will just give them to SO. DevaCurl has a lightweight and I like the DevaCurl Decadence so that may work. Pureology has one as well. I have not used Pureology but I know it is very popular in salons. And Pattern has one. Why not?  Innersense has a lightweight conditioner as well but I can only get it online and not in the store. 

I'm going to hold them in my cart for now and decide on Friday whether I am going to purchase them.


----------



## colorful_coils

I really need a shape-up. My wash and gos have had a really weird shape lately, and I'm getting a bit more breakage than usual, which is what happens when I go too long without a trim. 

On the plus-side, I used the Earthtones Natural Max Enhancing Gelly again and the results were great. This time, I used in it the shower and wet my hair multiple times to make sure that it fully emulsified in my hair, which it didn't last time. It foamed up beautifully, I have minimal frizz, and my hair is soft. My hair typically has less hold when I use gels on super wet hair, so we'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Looking on Ulta site for some lightweight conditioners. I'm wondering if most conditioners are just too heavy for my coils. Looking at some travel sizes to try them out. If they don't work I will just give them to SO. DevaCurl has a lightweight and I like the DevaCurl Decadence so that may work. Pureology has one as well. I have not used Pureology but I know it is very popular in salons. And Pattern has one. Why not?  Innersense has a lightweight conditioner as well but I can only get it online and not in the store.
> 
> I'm going to hold them in my cart for now and decide on Friday whether I am going to purchase them.



I just decided that I don’t like my Deva Decadence because it’s too light. 
I did my UFD only mid week wash/style and I’m pretty sure this one is going to last longer than last week because I used a heavier conditioner.

I would offer you my bottle of Decadence @faithVA, but it’s been open for almost 2 years now.

@toaster now that I realize I need a “heavy” conditioner how does the Curl Charisma compare to Innersense hydrating conditioner or the color radiance conditioner?


----------



## toaster

I see product pusher @faithVA is back at it!  
But honestly I’ve never tried a pureology product that I didn’t like, so if you get it I can’t wait to hear a review!

Hopping in the shower to do a mid-week wash and use the shampoo brush!


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I have only ever used the innersense hydrating conditioner, but curl charisma is definitely more thick in texture and I need to use less product (still a lot of product, but less than innersense) to coat my strands.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky I have only ever used the innersense hydrating conditioner, but curl charisma is definitely more thick in texture and I need to use less product (still a lot of product, but less than innersense) to coat my strands.


Cool. I am going to order some. Not that I need it any time soon. I still have a full 32oz bottle of color radiance under my sink and a 1/4 full bottle in the shower.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just decided that I don’t like my Deva Decadence because it’s too light.
> I did my UFD only mid week wash/style and I’m pretty sure this one is going to last longer than last week because I used a heavier conditioner.
> 
> I would offer you my bottle of Decadence @faithVA, but it’s been open for almost 2 years now.
> 
> @toaster now that I realize I need a “heavy” conditioner how does the Curl Charisma compare to Innersense hydrating conditioner or the color radiance conditioner?


I was thinking about you and the Deva Decadence. And I was thinking I probably liked it because it was light. It is the only conditioner that I know of that semi works on my hair. I never put two and two together. I'm going to get the Deva conditioner that is even lighter than the Decadence to see how it works. You are making me push the Check out button 

I appreciate the thought. It probably costs more to ship it to me than what it is worth


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I see product pusher @faithVA is back at it!
> But honestly I’ve never tried a pureology product that I didn’t like, so if you get it I can’t wait to hear a review!
> 
> Hopping in the shower to do a mid-week wash and use the shampoo brush!



 Don't know why you treat me so bad


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Don't know why you treat me so bad


Because you’re the best!!


----------



## toaster

I tried the shampoo brush. I’m never planning to try and detangle with shampoo, so I didn’t use it until I had my hair soaked in conditioner. Surprisingly I liked it for detangling. The bristles are just a tad shorter than on my wet brush, but it worked very well. I have the flimsy cheap shampoo brush with lots of little plastic bristles.

I also used it to smooth my gel in while I was styling. I have to see how it dries to see if it was worth the extra step versus just raking with my fingers.

You guys know my wash and go always looks the same, so we’ll see in about an hour.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I tried the shampoo brush. I’m never planning to try and detangle with shampoo, so I didn’t use it until I had my hair soaked in conditioner. Surprisingly I liked it for detangling. The bristles are just a tad shorter than on my wet brush, but it worked very well. I have the flimsy cheap shampoo brush with lots of little plastic bristles.
> 
> I also used it to smooth my gel in while I was styling. I have to see how it dries to see if it was worth the extra step versus just raking with my fingers.
> 
> You guys know my wash and go always looks the same, so we’ll see in about an hour.



Did you use a topper? Did you use the brush before or after the topper.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Did you use a topper? Did you use the brush before or after the topper.


I applied curly magic to one section of my hair, split that section into a 1/6 section, applied earthtones gel (I guess my topper?) and then used the shampoo brush, raked it through my hair, then I did one last smooth just with my fingers. Then I moved on to the next 2/6 section. Did that in the 3 sections all over my head, so I used the shampoo brush on 18 total sections.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I applied curly magic to one section of my hair, split that section into a 1/6 section, applied earthtones gel (I guess my topper?) and then used the shampoo brush, raked it through my hair, then I did one last smooth just with my fingers. Then I moved on to the next 2/6 section. Did that in the 3 sections all over my head, so I used the shampoo brush on 18 total sections.


OK. Just wanted to understand. Yeah, anything that goes over your 1st gel I'm calling a topper.


----------



## toaster

All dry now! Hair looks the same but definitely shrunk up more than usual. I guess that means my curls are extra defined?

No noticeable difference in shine of my hair either.

Will continue to use for detangling, but probably not during the styling phase.

Fun experiment!


----------



## faithVA

I did quite a few things differently so not sure what is going on with my wash and go today. I put my part on the right side. I liked it when it was wet but not when it dried. Someone recommended I swoop the front, which I did. But that last only while it is wet and before I shake it. Once I shake it, it is unswoopable  I think I should try shingling, no shaking and then drying to see if  my hair will stay down.

It isn't super frizzy but it isn't defined either. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Conditioner definitely makes a difference. Here is my hair one week apart. I used the same shampoo and styler but on the left is Deva Decadence conditioner and the right is Innersense Color Radiance conditioner. My hair is much fluffier with decadence and it barely lasted for 2 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I think you idea to try doing your hair without shaking is a good one. Aeleise said only  certain hair types are shakers- otherwise it causes frizz. But I don’t think she ever said which type works well with shaking.


----------



## toaster

I like the part and the swoop @faithVA !!

@GettingKinky so interesting that just changing conditioner impacts the hairstyle!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl daze is from a YT influencer. I can’t think of her name but these two products are nice.

now I cheated and only did the front of my hair so we shall see.
I cowashed with Keracare Curl Essence Cowash and then used the conditioner for a few minutes.  Rinsed out and applied the gel styler, which is the Glossy Shine Gel and then topped it with the creamy styler, the Creamy curl styler.

they both smell delicious. Both have weight. And went on smooth.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I think you idea to try doing your hair without shaking is a good one. Aeleise said only  certain hair types are shakers- otherwise it causes frizz. But I don’t think she ever said which type works well with shaking.





GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I think you idea to try doing your hair without shaking is a good one. Aeleise said only  certain hair types are shakers- otherwise it causes frizz. But I don’t think she ever said which type works well with shaking.


Yeah, I'm definitely going to try it. Today, is the first time that I shingled and it actually worked. That little extra inch must make a difference 

But it actually got more defined as it dried. My roots aren't extra defined but the rest of my hair is a bunch of little spring coils. Go figure!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I like the part and the swoop @faithVA !!
> 
> @GettingKinky so interesting that just changing conditioner impacts the hairstyle!



Thank You @toaster.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Curl daze is from a YT influencer. I can’t think of her name but these two products are nice.
> 
> now I cheated and only did the front of my hair so we shall see.
> I cowashed with Keracare Curl Essence Cowash and then used the conditioner for a few minutes.  Rinsed out and applied the gel styler, which is the Glossy Shine Gel and then topped it with the creamy styler, the Creamy curl styler.
> 
> they both smell delicious. Both have weight. And went on smooth.


It gave you nice waves.


----------



## Nightingale

For today's wash, I used Innersense Hydrating Hairbath to cleanse my hair, followed by ITDF Intense Moisture Hair Cream to condition and detangle. After rinsing the conditioner out, I took my time applying my base gel and water. I divided my hair into quarters and did not move on to the next section until my hair felt "right".  That process alone took 10-15 minutes, but now that I have a better idea of how much product I need, I expect it to be much faster next wash day. 

Currently, I'm letting my hair air dry a little before adding the Earthtones Max gel (Abena/Embrace Natural Beauty's method with this product).  Last wash, I didn't have bad results when I applied it immediately to wet hair, but my goal is to see if I can get more definition and longevity by applying it to damp hair.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I think you idea to try doing your hair without shaking is a good one. Aeleise said only  certain hair types are shakers- otherwise it causes frizz. But I don’t think she ever said which type works well with shaking.


I believe she said that those with coils/curls could shake, but those with waves should sway. My hair is more tight waves than curls and Sonnie had me sway.


----------



## faithVA

The


Nightingale said:


> I believe she said that those with coils/curls could shake, but those with waves should sway. My hair is more tight waves than curls and Sonnie had me sway.


That is what I thought she said as well. I'm going to try it both ways and see what the difference is. I know I shake at the salon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> It gave you nice waves.


If it’s so weighted that my curls turn into waves that’s my sign that once the curls start drying, it’s gonna be a good styler. @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> If it’s so weighted that my curls turn into waves that’s my sign that once the curls start drying, it’s gonna be a good styler. @faithVA


hmm, Never thought about that. I need to think about that and start paying attention to before and after. Thanks!


----------



## Nightingale

Nightingale said:


> For today's wash, I used Innersense Hydrating Hairbath to cleanse my hair, followed by ITDF Intense Moisture Hair Cream to condition and detangle. After rinsing the conditioner out, I took my time applying my base gel and water. I divided my hair into quarters and did not move on to the next section until my hair felt "right".  That process alone took 10-15 minutes, but now that I have a better idea of how much product I need, I expect it to be much faster next wash day.
> 
> Currently, I'm letting my hair air dry a little before adding the Earthtones Max gel (Abena/Embrace Natural Beauty's method with this product).  Last wash, I didn't have bad results when I applied it immediately to wet hair, but my goal is to see if I can get more definition and longevity by applying it to damp hair.



After almost 2 hours my hair was still very wet. I applied Earthtones anyway and sat under the dryer and used the diffuser on the length and ends. I could immediately tell that this set wouldn't be any different from the last set.

So I stood up and diffused for about 15 minutes. Then applied more Earthtones to my damp hair in large sections. I'd already wasted 2 hours, so was in a hurry. I could immediately see the difference. My hair had less frizz, was heavily weighed down, and more shiny. I'm back under the dryer now and can feel that I'm getting a firmer cast than before as well.

Next wash, I'm going to go straight from shower to dryer. Let dry for 15-30 minutes, apply Earthtones to the damp hair, then complete drying.


----------



## colorful_coils

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I think you idea to try doing your hair without shaking is a good one. Aeleise said only  certain hair types are shakers- otherwise it causes frizz. But I don’t think she ever said which type works well with shaking.


Oh, I didn't know that! Always thought that everyone was supposed to shake. I get the feeling that my hair would do better without shaking, so I'll give that a try next time I do my hair.


----------



## colorful_coils

Nightingale said:


> I believe she said that those with coils/curls could shake, but those with waves should sway. My hair is more tight waves than curls and Sonnie had me sway.


What does she define as waves? My hair is Type 4, but it's "wavy" in the sense that it's S-shaped and not O-shaped. Shaking seems to add frizz for me, so that may be why.


----------



## GGsKin

colorful_coils said:


> What does she define as waves? My hair is Type 4, but it's "wavy" in the sense that it's S-shaped and not O-shaped. Shaking seems to add frizz for me, so that may be why.


My hair tends to have more waves than curls. Shaking never worked for me. It leads to tangles and frizz.


----------



## Nightingale

colorful_coils said:


> What does she define as waves? My hair is Type 4, but it's "wavy" in the sense that it's S-shaped and not O-shaped. Shaking seems to add frizz for me, so that may be why.



Waves are exactly as you described. S-shaped rather than O-shaped.


----------



## faithVA

Slept with just the satin pillow case and my hair was flattened as usual. I let it sit for an hour and it puffed back out, which I love. So I just had to do a flight fluff to get it presentable. I will skip the buffs, bonnets and caps and try them again when the satin pillow case no longer works.


----------



## toaster

You know I always avoided sleeping on a satin pillowcase with my hair out because I was worried the oil from my hair products would get on my skin and cause acne.

But the products I use now don’t have oils... I’m going to try that soon!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl daze has nice stylers.  You don’t have to use both together. I think if you use the gel styler there would be more hold.  Using the creamy styler on top made for a super soft hold that mushed to my head last night but fluffed back out.  In the future I’ll try the gel styler by itself. 
Both have great curl definition but for me my type 4 are S curls and over time as the hair loosens up they pop into O coils except for the very front which is my loose area even when I keep trimming my bangs. 

Price point.  I wouldn’t buy without a sale but I like the performance enough to try the rest of the line if she grows it.  There is a moisture cream but no cleanser and conditioner currently.

I can’t ever get good pictures unless I’m in some good light at night but here’s a second day picture after wearing a hat.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Curl daze has nice stylers.  You don’t have to use both together. I think if you use the gel styler there would be more hold.  Using the creamy styler on top made for a super soft hold that mushed to my head last night but fluffed back out.  In the future I’ll try the gel styler by itself.
> Both have great curl definition but for me my type 4 are S curls and over time as the hair loosens up they pop into O coils except for the very front which is my loose area even when I keep trimming my bangs.
> 
> Price point.  I wouldn’t buy without a sale but I like the performance enough to try the rest of the line if she grows it.  There is a moisture cream but no cleanser and conditioner currently.
> 
> I can’t ever get good pictures unless I’m in some good light at night but here’s a second day picture after wearing a hat.



my hair is like yours it starts out S curls and the turns into Os. I like the Os, but of course that means more shrinkage.


----------



## GettingKinky

This morning I was looking for an old (2 years ago) picture of my backyard. As I was scrolling through my pictures I of course passed a ton of hair pictures. My hair is definitely getting longer, but progress is slooooooow.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got an email from Innersense and they have the 32 oz ICH back in stock. A month ago I was desperate to add one to my supply, but now I think I’ll stick to jello shot as my topper. I like supporting black business.
I REALLY don’t want to become a PJ, but I’m very curious about how their orange marmalade compares to UFD.


----------



## faithVA

I ordered 3 travel size light weight conditioners from Ulta. I will pick them up on Saturday. I ordered a Deva Curl, Pureology and the Pattern.

I also ordered the shower brushes from Amazon. I think they get here Sunday. 

I plan to redo my hair on Saturday, because I really want to keep my resets to day 3 or 4.

But my day 3 hair is still looking good. It is squashed but the definition is still there. And my bang is still sort of hanging


----------



## GettingKinky

W


faithVA said:


> I ordered 3 travel size light weight conditioners from Ulta. I will pick them up on Saturday. I ordered a Deva Curl, Pureology and the Pattern.
> 
> I also ordered the shower brushes from Amazon. I think they get here Sunday.
> 
> I plan to redo my hair on Saturday, because I really want to keep my resets to day 3 or 4.
> 
> But my day 3 hair is still looking good. It is squashed but the definition is still there. And my bang is still sort of hanging


Woo hoo!!


----------



## GettingKinky

For those of you in #SeeSomeCurls do they ever talk about Ecoslay products?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> For those of you in #SeeSomeCurls do they ever talk about Ecoslay products?


Never mind. You said #SeeSomeCurls. I'm all in the wrong lane.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Never mind. You said #SeeSomeCurls. I'm all in the wrong lane.


Have you heard something about orange marmalade?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Have you heard something about orange marmalade?


No, I haven't heard anything. I will keep my eyes and ears open though.


----------



## toaster

I’m excited to wash my hair on Sunday! No reason. Not trying anything new. But I’m looking forward to it.

I’m also looking forward to next week being my last week at my current job! I’ll have two weeks off before starting a new position.


----------



## LavenderMint

(Working my way through posts from Sunday & today is Friday  forgive me)  It sounds like the EarthTone Naturals gel has the same kind of consistency as the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel. Almost chunky and needs a LOT of water & work to emulsify. I think I can say at this time that my #1 base/topper gel combo is UFD & AJ Flaxseed. This is the combo that is most effective & economical for me.
I do have other gels to try alone & in combo with others. Now I know that I absolutely do not like the gel/mousse combo; it removes all hold from my hair & my wng puffs out, losing definition which leads to it becoming tangled. 
This weeks CCS did not require the use of the Tangle Teezer; as I suspected, it’s definitely a biweekly tool. My hair remained pretty tangle free throughout the routine & gel application. The loose hairs just slid out to get caught in the silicon drain thing.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m excited to wash my hair on Sunday! No reason. Not trying anything new. But I’m looking forward to it.
> 
> I’m also looking forward to next week being my last week at my current job! I’ll have two weeks off before starting a new position.


 Congratulations on your new position. What will you be doing?


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> (Working my way through posts from Sunday & today is Friday  forgive me)  It sounds like the EarthTone Naturals gel has the same kind of consistency as the Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel. Almost chunky and needs a LOT of water & work to emulsify. I think I can say at this time that my #1 base/topper gel combo is UFD & AJ Flaxseed. This is the combo that is most effective & economical for me.
> I do have other gels to try alone & in combo with others. Now I know that I absolutely do not like the gel/mousse combo; it removes all hold from my hair & my wng puffs out, losing definition which leads to it becoming tangled.
> This weeks CCS did not require the use of the Tangle Teezer; as I suspected, it’s definitely a biweekly tool. My hair remained pretty tangle free throughout the routine & gel application. The loose hairs just slid out to get caught in the silicon drain thing.


I'm also using UFD & AJ. I can use a flaxseed gel for my topper but not as my base gel, even if it is botanical. The AJ is definitely economical. As I use it more I think I get better at the application of it.

I also can't use a mousse as my topper. I completely lose any definition and my hair actually just straightens out. I may try a mousse with a light hold if I find a sample size, when my hair gets longer.


----------



## faithVA

@toaster, I'm excited about doing my hair as well. You know when that excitement will probably wear off? About an hour before it is time to do my hair. The thought is exciting but when I actually thing about doing it, I feel tired


----------



## LavenderMint

So, I’ve been working my way through the CurlSmith Hair Makeup line and I spent this week in the turquoise.
This was the first color that I did a second coat on. The first coat gave me damp mermaid vibes and the second had me feeling like I needed a punchy walk on role in a bad Marvel tv show.
This was also the first color to flake, which I attribute to the fact that the coating was thicker & less flexible.
Strangely enough, this was the first color that was runny. I made a big mess upon opening it but it wipes up w/o staining but being so runny made application challenging.
The only other thing I can say is that you cannot wear bright blue hair & expect to be forgettable. I get shots every week & the nurses had no recollection of my hair ever being red or rose gold. But they noticed -and loved- the blue. This was also the only color any of my students commented on  

tl;dr- I loved the blue, second only to the ruby red. 10/10 will do againThe pics have the first coat of color compared to the second & dry vs. wet.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> I’m excited to wash my hair on Sunday! No reason. Not trying anything new. But I’m looking forward to it.
> 
> I’m also looking forward to next week being my last week at my current job! I’ll have two weeks off before starting a new position.


Isn’t that such a great feeling? Both the anticipation of washing your hair and the new job. And CONGRATS on the new position!


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Congratulations on your new position. What will you be doing?



thank you!! I’m moving to an in-house legal position with Amazon. I’m super excited about the opportunity


faithVA said:


> @toaster, I'm excited about doing my hair as well. You know when that excitement will probably wear off? About an hour before it is time to do my hair. The thought is exciting but when I actually thing about doing it, I feel tired



LOL! I’m sure Sunday morning I’ll be dragging too. And I’m making French onion soup and the recipe seems like it will take forever. I need to start before I start my hair!


LavenderMint said:


> Isn’t that such a great feeling? Both the anticipation of washing your hair and the new job. And CONGRATS on the new position!



Thank you!!


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint Bianca Renee on YouTube do a trial of the As I Am color gel and it worked very well! You get twice as much as you do in the Curlsmith bottle for a fraction of the price. Not sure if they have colors you’d be interested in.

I definitely want to try fun colors this summer!


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint Bianca Renee on YouTube do a trial of the As I Am color gel and it worked very well! You get twice as much as you do in the Curlsmith bottle for a fraction of the price. Not sure if they have colors you’d be interested in.
> 
> I definitely want to try fun colors this summer!


Yes!! I just saw she trialed the green. I have to check them out a bit more though. I’m not clear on whether they are a wax or a gel. If it’s a wax, I’ll have to pass as I’ve heard too much about them transferring and also washing out a wax sounds like an awful time.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I have got to try the UFD since so many of you guys like it


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint That blue looks great!

@toaster congrats on the new job!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm in the Black Curl Magic Digital Salon alum group on FB. Now about to stalk all of these hair pics!


----------



## Nightingale

Nightingale said:


> After almost 2 hours my hair was still very wet. I applied Earthtones anyway and sat under the dryer and used the diffuser on the length and ends. I could immediately tell that this set wouldn't be any different from the last set.
> 
> So I stood up and diffused for about 15 minutes. Then applied more Earthtones to my damp hair in large sections. I'd already wasted 2 hours, so was in a hurry. I could immediately see the difference. My hair had less frizz, was heavily weighed down, and more shiny. I'm back under the dryer now and can feel that I'm getting a firmer cast than before as well.
> 
> Next wash, I'm going to go straight from shower to dryer. Let dry for 15-30 minutes, apply Earthtones to the damp hair, then complete drying.



After completely drying my hair, it was a bit ramen noodle-y and had a firm crunch. But, I actually prefer that for day 1 hair. My hair was also SUPER stretched out, resting on my shoulders compared to last wash where it dried at my neck. Because I didn't take much care with my application, my roots are a little puffy and I definitely missed a section at my nape; so the overall shape of my hair isn't ideal. Despite that, the results were pretty good.

Today, 3 days post, my hair is still brushing my shoulders with great definition, medium cast, and plenty of shine. I don't foresee a midweek wash being needed at all. If my hair holds up 3-4 more days and I get the application right next wash, I think it will be safe to give Earthtones Naturals Max Gelly holy grail status.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Nightingale I may have to try partially drying between gel applications one day. What did you use for your base gel?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m about to hop in the shower. Here’s my lineup for today’s session.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> @Nightingale I may have to try partially drying between gel applications one day. What did you use for your base gel?



UFD.

Definitely try it! I don't know if it would work with all topper gels, but I prefer it with the Earthtones. I imagine a gel like ICH wouldn't work as well on damp hair because of the consistency. I'll experiment with that combo later.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm in the Black Curl Magic Digital Salon alum group on FB. Now about to stalk all of these hair pics!


Enjoy. There is some beautiful hair in there.


GettingKinky said:


> I’m about to hop in the shower. Here’s my lineup for today’s session.
> 
> View attachment 470473


I don't know why that looks like a lot


----------



## faithVA

I finished my hair  And I didn't wait until the sun set because I want to go outside.

It dawned on me to use the higher pressure setting with the shower head right against my hair to get my hair wet faster. I was wasting time before. Not sure what I was thinking.

My first shampoo was with shampoo I had left over for my color. It is a nice shampoo but to me it feels almost clarifying. 
My second shampoo was with my beloved Elucence Moisturizing. I'm going to have to ask the digital salon alum what they replaced it with. 
I detangled at this point with my Tangle Buster and rinsed. My hair was smooth and defined at this point.

I used my now extremely diluted conditioner. And it worked much better. It could still be more diluted but I will try that next time. 
Of course my hair was frizzy at this point with less definition.

I found detangling my hair with the Tangle Buster at the shampoo step is the best for me. And then using the Denman with the conditioner to smooth seemed to work better. 

Smoothed my hair with the shower head and high pressure.
Applied gel both vertically and horizontally.
Added lots of water.
Tried the baggy thing again. Kept it on while I got dressed. My hair still didn't feel any different when I took it off. I probably have to put a bonnet on top of the plastic cap to generate some heat. Will try that next time.

Added the Aunt Jackies to each section. This time I made sure to really smooth my roots. I did this both horizontally and vertically. I'm still trying to figure this out. 

I tried shingling but I wasn't feeling it. I added some more water and then just shook. I think I will stick to shaking for now. 
I don't think I had enough water in my hair but we will see.

I started diffusing on low cool. Then I went to high cool. Then I just took off the diffuser and blow dried it on high cool and then low cool. I'm so impatient with this drying thing  It is still very wet. I will let it dry while I am out. I will diffuse the rest on low heat later this evening.

I'm going to pick up my conditioners from Ulta this afternoon. And my shampoo brush should be here this weekend.

I'm not sure what I learned during this CCS  I will see how this set turns out.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Enjoy. There is some beautiful hair in there.
> 
> I don't know why that looks like a lot


It’s 2 shampoos and 2 conditioners because every other week I mix a protein conditioner with my regular conditioner.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA in the DS people’s favorite moisture poo is the Innersense hydrating hairbath. They call it the GOAT. I’ve never tried it and when I run out of Elucence I plan to get the Bekura fatty coconut- it’s supposed to be good and it’s black owned.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need someone to compare earthtones max gelly to ecoslay jello shot.

The jello shot is thick, but it smooths out when you emulsify it and it has very good hold. 

who’s going to take one for the team?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I need someone to compare earthtones max gelly to ecoslay jello shot.
> 
> The jello shot is thick, but it smooths out when you emulsify it and it has very good hold.
> 
> who’s going to take one for the team?


You!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I have the as I am gel sitting in there with the color.  

I was amped about this new steamer. I’m laying on the bed watching Justice League .. again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA in the DS people’s favorite moisture poo is the Innersense hydrating hairbath. They call it the GOAT. I’ve never tried it and when I run out of Elucence I plan to get the Bekura fatty coconut- it’s supposed to be good and it’s black owned.


The Bekura is super cleansing.  Start off with a small amount first and go from there. @GettingKinky


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA in the DS people’s favorite moisture poo is the Innersense hydrating hairbath. They call it the GOAT. I’ve never tried it and when I run out of Elucence I plan to get the Bekura fatty coconut- it’s supposed to be good and it’s black owned.


Ok thanks.  I had the hairbath and gave it to my SO. For my hair it is too creamy. It is more like a cowash cleanser than a moisturizing shampoo. I also tried the AG which worked well but I was allergic to it.

I have a while before I will need another shampoo. I can find some sample sizes of things during the year and see if I find something I like.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Bekura is super cleansing.  Start off with a small amount first and go from there. @GettingKinky


Is it moisturizing? or is it more clarifying?


----------



## faithVA

I got my shampoo brushes. I also stopped at Ulta to get my conditioners. Got home and checked the content of the bottles. The Pureology is half full. The bottle is small enough as it is. Now I have to make the drive to take it back  Fortunately, I wasn't planning on using it soon and I have 2 others to try first.


----------



## Nightingale

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA in the DS people’s favorite moisture poo is the Innersense hydrating hairbath. They call it the GOAT. I’ve never tried it and when I run out of Elucence I plan to get the Bekura fatty coconut- it’s supposed to be good and it’s black owned.



@faithVA is right. The lather from the hairbath is very creamy. It cleanses well enough for me as a moisturizing shampoo though.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> @faithVA is right. The lather from the hairbath is very creamy. It cleanses well enough for me as a moisturizing shampoo though.


I wanted to love it because people raved about it. I'm finding that my hair doesn't like creamy or thick. I'm having to rethink my product qualifications. Maybe my strands are fine and not normal like I was thinking.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Is it moisturizing? or is it more clarifying?


To me. More clarifying.  @faithVA    I used it when I want to get heavy products out.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA the bottle was half full?! How annoying!!!

I’m trying to convince myself to wash my hair before my 1pm brunch tomorrow, knowing I won’t want to do it after I get home...

We’ll see what happens.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA the bottle was half full?! How annoying!!!
> 
> I’m trying to convince myself to wash my hair before my 1pm brunch tomorrow, knowing I won’t want to do it after I get home...
> 
> We’ll see what happens.


Yes and it is only a 1 1/2 oz bottle  I wouldn't even get one use out of it. 

Go for the early morning reset. You will go to your brunch super cute with fresh hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m about to hop in the shower. Here’s my lineup for today’s session.
> 
> View attachment 470473



I wish I would have bought up the Elucence shampoo before they went out of business.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I wish I would have bought up the Elucence shampoo before they went out of business.


Me too. I wish I had known they were going out of business. Somehow I missed that.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Bekura is super cleansing.  Start off with a small amount first and go from there. @GettingKinky



That’s good to know. I don’t have it yet I still have a ton of Elucence shampoo left.


----------



## toaster

Okay my hair wash plan for tomorrow:

shampoo with carols daughter wash day delight 
Condition with briogeo curl charisma conditioner 
Style with uncle funky’s curly magic in the shower. I’ll apply the conditioner to each section and then put in 2 twists, so I should exit the shower with 6 twists. 
Outside of the shower I’ll apply earthtones max gel
Bonnet dryer for 60 minutes 

I usually do all of the styling in the shower, but thinking about how Abena tried it and the experiences in this thread, I want to try styling out of the shower. Only thing that makes me nervous is my back getting sticky.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> in the winter time  I air-dry overnight with my leave in conditioner.  They are right. Not only does it take forever for the hair to dry but the hair can turn out really harder than expected.  For me,  I cant tell if a leave in conditioner works if I have to put something on top of it. I cleanse, conditioner and add my leave in and air-dry. Then the next day, dampened and style.
> 
> However in the warm weather I go straight to styling because Im not using a leave in. I have routinely used a gel based styler and then a creamy based styler on top for my moisture for years.


Thanks for confirming what is being said. If anything, it’s cuts down on the drying time. Lol I’m too lazy for twist outs though.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Early during the quarantine Aishia did 4 different hair style videos and posted them on YouTube. She called it a Hair-intine.  I’m sure they’ve been removed. But for her twist out, flat twist out and braid out she styled on wet hair with just the Doux. I think starting from dry hair gives less shrinkage.  They also used to have a video of a twist out on blow dried hair.
> 
> Really there are no hard and fast rules, except to wash and condition your hair on a regular basis. The rest all depends on what you want your hair to look like, and how long you want it to last. If your hair is in good condition I think anything is fair game to try.


I’m starting to understand that. It seems to be more about understanding the foundations of how and why.

I got a little to happy when my mom made a run to Target. I grabbed the UFD and a few items from the Doux. I’m done buying products. I’m going to experiment now and practice my technique. I even purchased a 3 row styling comb.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I was thinking about you and the Deva Decadence. And I was thinking I probably liked it because it was light. It is the only conditioner that I know of that semi works on my hair. I never put two and two together. I'm going to get the Deva conditioner that is even lighter than the Decadence to see how it works. You are making me push the Check out button
> 
> I appreciate the thought. It probably costs more to ship it to me than what it is worth


I remember in the past Carol’s daughter had some Rose water set and it was super light weight. It almost felt like I had no hair on my head. I’m not sure if it the same as the cactus rose water. It been about 6 years since I had the one I’m talking about.

The regular Deva line is pretty light too, but that’s been some years also since I tried it.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> For those of you in #SeeSomeCurls do they ever talk about Ecoslay products?


I think Glasses mentioned it in a 10Q or live that she is testing products. She hasn’t given her opinions nor named the products that she is testing. I can’t remember if she mentioned Ecoslay in passing.

Soon there will be an addendum to the Wash Your D*** Hair ebook instead of an edit. I’m guessing new products will be added to the okay to use list.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Ok thanks.  I had the hairbath and gave it to my SO. For my hair it is too creamy. It is more like a cowash cleanser than a moisturizing shampoo. I also tried the AG which worked well but I was allergic to it.
> 
> I have a while before I will need another shampoo. I can find some sample sizes of things during the year and see if I find something I like.


I like the hydrating hair bath. It’s more moisturizing and heavy than the Mielle shampoo. Same for the conditioner yet my hair and scalp felt clean.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The Bekura is super cleansing.  Start off with a small amount first and go from there. @GettingKinky


Where are you all finding the Bekura? Last I checked, it was out of stock. Pretty much the whole line was out of stock.


----------



## DVAntDany

Since I have procured the infamous UFD, I’m going to try an official black girl curls approved wash and go sometime today.

Can we talk about short hair cuts? How easy is it to grow out a taper? I want cute hair yet I want to grow it long.

 I kinda like my second day hair and beyond because my sides are flattened to my head. It looks like I have more of a style instead of being so round. This is 4th day hair because I’m being lazy. You see what I mean about the sides? 








						F4-BEFC9-A-60-BA-4-E9-D-B3-B6-8-B27-D01-DA52-C
					

Image F4-BEFC9-A-60-BA-4-E9-D-B3-B6-8-B27-D01-DA52-C in Colors album




					ibb.co
				




By the way, I was testing out clothing and lipstick colors for diy seasonal color analysis. I was trying to see if I were bright and warm vs bright and cool. Surprisingly, I’m cool toned. Hmm, I didn’t see that one coming.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> Where are you all finding the Bekura? Last I checked, it was out of stock. Pretty much the whole line was out of stock.


Check Hattache.  I have a stash though @DVAntDany


----------



## toaster

I did my hair!!  Woo! I quite enjoyed applying the uncle funky’s curly magic in the shower and applying the earthtones gel out of the shower. I applied the curly magic and twisted my hair into 9 twists. Took each twist down at the vanity, split it into 2, and applied the earthtones gel. I think it might apply more smoothly out of the shower and not on soaking wet hair!

I’ll be under the dryer until it’s time for me to get ready for brunch.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I did my hair!!  Woo! I quite enjoyed applying the uncle funky’s curly magic in the shower and applying the earthtones gel out of the shower. I applied the curly magic and twisted my hair into 9 twists. Took each twist down at the vanity, split it into 2, and applied the earthtones gel. I think it might apply more smoothly out of the shower and not on soaking wet hair!
> 
> I’ll be under the dryer until it’s time for me to get ready for brunch.


 I know you are glad you got that out of the way.
I didn't know you twisted up your hair. That is interesting to know. I have started rolling my hair a bit while it is wet. Since you twist, I'm going to try this again and see if it works better.

Enjoy your brunch.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I know you are glad you got that out of the way.
> I didn't know you twisted up your hair. That is interesting to know. I have started rolling my hair a bit while it is wet. Since you twist, I'm going to try this again and see if it works better.
> 
> Enjoy your brunch.


This is my first time trying the twist method! I know embrace natural beauty twists her hair with her base gel, air dries for a few hours, and then goes in with her topper.

I might try that when/if my hair gets super long, but for now I just twisted today, got out of the shower and immediately applied my topper.

If my hair looks good, this will be my new method because at the very least it saves water from running the shower too long.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

when i didnt know how to up my moisture in my hair.

 I would dry twist my hair with kccc,  and then wet the twists. Then unravel and shake.   Voila. Instant curls.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I joined See Some Curls so I could digest athe ins and outs of the A's perspective/technique. I'm actually glad I did. A couple of lightbulbs went off for me:

The idea of a spectrum of shampoos was super interesting. That never occurred to me and then choosing specifically for your needs - or even the idea that you can use different shampoos on the same wash day. In one of the videos Aishia uses an all-purpose shampoo then follows up with a moisturizing one. Interesting. Her shampooing technique seems similar to Rhonda's of HydraBar. Aishia uses her fingers to scrub and make sure the scalp is clean. Rhonda uses the shampoo brush and says to concentrate on the scalp and focuses on keeping the hair detangled throughout the process. No big revelations there.

Aisha has way more hair than I do, but it was also interesting to see how much conditioner she used, and that she rewet again after applying the conditioner. I've never done that. Ditto to the gel application process. Applying gel then wetting and applying some more. 

I guess the big a-ha was how much climate can influence which toppers to use. I live in South Florida. It's hot and humid year round, except for the10 days of "winter" every year. Once I hydrate and define, I also need a topper with anti-humectant properties to help keep water from the atmosphere out to add longevity to my style.

I went to Ulta today to look for some of the products recommended, just for the sake of curiosity. Didn't find them lol. But I did pick up a moisturizing shampoo. I stuck to the Matrix line I've been using it since starting my hydration/WnG process in January. I spotted 2 other Black girls in the store with beautiful curly, defined natural hair. I should have stalked to see which products they were buying 

I picked up UFD from Target. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@sunshinebeautiful The shampoo spectrum is definitely a revelation. I was starting to figure that out before I joined the digital salon, but Aeleise’s description really crystallizes the concept.
When I was in the salon Roni (another stylist) said that for your weekly wash you should always double shampoo. I’ve been following that recommendation (all purpose followed by moisturizing) and it’s been working well for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> when i didnt know how to up my moisture in my hair.
> 
> I would dry twist my hair with kccc,  and then wet the twists. Then unravel and shake.   Voila. Instant curls.



did you let the twists dry fully before unraveling?  How long did that take?


----------



## GettingKinky

I had one of my better sets yesterday. I took my time smoothing and raking and it I like the way it came out. I need to slow down and be patient like this every week.
It’s just hard to be patient when I get to that point


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

did you let the twists dry fully before unraveling?  How long did that take?

@GettingKinky  depends on how deep you want the definition.  You can dampen the hair and add a slight amount and twist tor 30-1 hr. Wet the hair slightly and shake. Or even smooth some over old twists and do the same thing.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I joined See Some Curls so I could digest athe ins and outs of the A's perspective/technique. I'm actually glad I did. A couple of lightbulbs went off for me:
> 
> The idea of a spectrum of shampoos was super interesting. That never occurred to me and then choosing specifically for your needs - or even the idea that you can use different shampoos on the same wash day. In one of the videos Aishia uses an all-purpose shampoo then follows up with a moisturizing one. Interesting. Her shampooing technique seems similar to Rhonda's of HydraBar. Aishia uses her fingers to scrub and make sure the scalp is clean. Rhonda uses the shampoo brush and says to concentrate on the scalp and focuses on keeping the hair detangled throughout the process. No big revelations there.
> 
> Aisha has way more hair than I do, but it was also interesting to see how much conditioner she used, and that she rewet again after applying the conditioner. I've never done that. Ditto to the gel application process. Applying gel then wetting and applying some more.
> 
> I guess the big a-ha was how much climate can influence which toppers to use. I live in South Florida. It's hot and humid year round, except for the10 days of "winter" every year. Once I hydrate and define, I also need a topper with anti-humectant properties to help keep water from the atmosphere out to add longevity to my style.
> 
> I went to Ulta today to look for some of the products recommended, just for the sake of curiosity. Didn't find them lol. But I did pick up a moisturizing shampoo. I stuck to the Matrix line I've been using it since starting my hydration/WnG process in January. I spotted 2 other Black girls in the store with beautiful curly, defined natural hair. I should have stalked to see which products they were buying
> 
> I picked up UFD from Target. I'm excited to try it.


What were you looking for at Ulta that you didn't find?


----------



## faithVA

I took the shampoo back to Ulta. They didn't have any more and I definitely wasn't going to buy the big bottle. I will take that as a sign I didn't need it right now.

I did 10 miles outside on my bike. My hair didn't hold up well under my helmet. Let's see if I can make it until Tuesday. When cycling season starts, I'm going to have to revolve my reset days around my cycling. This is when I am going to miss my twist.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA I’m sure you’ll figure out what to do with your hair under the helmet. Maybe you can slick it back with mousse? Either way, I’m sure it looks great and will come back to life after being smushed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Can we talk about short hair cuts? How easy is it to grow out a taper? I want cute hair yet I want to grow it long.



I've been growing out my tapered cut since April 2018. It's not hard but I've just accepted that my back and side will remain short until I'm ready to get it evened out. And three years later I have yet to make that move lol.

Idk if and when I will to be honest. I know for certain I won't be getting a tapered cut again.

This is where I started.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I used AG Balance and Boost. I liked both. This time I rewetted my hair while applying conditioner. I've been using Melanin Haircare Leave In (as a rinse out) and not really a fan. Won't repurchase. Boost is better to me. 

I also rewet each section of hair before applying UFD and mousse. My hair feels softer after setting under the dryer. My stylist uses a LOT of water so I'm trying to do more of that.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> What were you looking for at Ulta that you didn't find?



AG Boost and/or either one of the Innersense conditioners, ICH if they had it. In store, I saw that Ulta was running a BOGO 1/2 off sale on AG products - I guess the girls cleaned them out, lol. I didn't see any Innersense products at all. I'll just order them online.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair has sooo much movement today. Every time I turn my head my hair swishes around.


----------



## faithVA

I'm over my hair. I just want to put it up in a puff. It might be time to just slick it back and where a scarf for a week.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm over my hair. I just want to put it up in a puff. It might be time to just slick it back and where a scarf for a week.


Do it!!

when I get bored I’ll be using mousse def and pulling my hair into a bun for a quick break.


----------



## toaster

Day 3 hair after 3 workouts. Applying the earthtones gel out of the shower seems to work for me, so I’ll continue to do that.


----------



## faithVA

Did my reset this morning.

Saturated hair and then shampooed with Jessicurl Moisturizing Shampoo.
I detangled at this step with my Tangle Buster. 
While rinsing I smoothed with the shampoo brush.

I tried the Pattern conditioner.  I definitely think I am on to something with the more lightweight conditioner. This comes in a tube. The Devacurl comes in a bottle. I need to pay attention to that. I may prefer the bottle because it is probably thinner than what is in a tube. I will try the Devacurl over the weekend.

I'm thinking if I use the Aunt Jackie's, I may have to use the almost clarifying shampoo more often but not sure. Will attention to this as well.

I left the conditioner in while I showered. I tried using the shampoo brush but with my layers and my density it was REALLY annoying. So I gave up and just used my Denman to smooth. Then I rinsed and saturated my hair water.

Applied the UFD both vertically and horizontally and saturated my hair with more water.

I applied the plastic cap. It does help with getting dressed. I don't know that letting my hair sit for 10 minutes help. I'm not really sure. I will keep playing with this. I want to try applying the gel and topper in the shower. Will try that on my next mid-week set.

I applied the Aunt Jackie's in sections and then smoothed horizontally and then vertically. I added more water. After using the plastic cap my hair doesn't seem to have as much water as usually. Maybe the water is absorbing into my hair. I'm a bit confused 

Then I shook a lot. I'm air drying now.

I haven't nailed it yet but I have fewer things I am trying to figure out. I'm going to focus on conditioners for now to see if I can get that step out of the way. 

*What works*
1. Saturate water with the heavy stream before shampoo
2. Shampoo once mid-week and twice on weekend; dilute shampoo
3. Detangle with shampoo with Tangle Buster
4. Smooth conditioner with Denman
5. After rinsing, saturate hair with the heavy stream setting of shower head
6. Apply UFD in sections, then horizontally and vertically 
7. Saturate hair heavily with water
8. Apply topper in sections. Then smooth horizontally and vertically
9. Shake

*TBD/Unknowns/Questions*
1. Find the right conditioner
2. Is it better to wait after applying UFD or apply topper right out of the shower?
3. Can I apply topper in shower?
4. Do I need water after the topper?
5. Do I need to almost clarify more with Aunt Jackie's?


----------



## Nightingale

I'm on Day 6 of my UFD+Earthtones WnG and my hair still looks good. It survived 4 spin sessions and a very windy park day without shrinking or frizzing up. All I did was wear the open cap at night and pulled my hair into a loose puff when working out. Overall, I'm very pleased with this product combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm over my hair. I just want to put it up in a puff. It might be time to just slick it back and where a scarf for a week.



Puffs are great - easy and cute.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Puffs are great - easy and cute.


 I know. I miss my puff. I miss my twist. I miss having enough hair to put up into something.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I know. I miss my puff. I miss my twist. I miss having enough hair to put up into something.


You’ll be there again soon.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> You’ll be there again soon.


Thank You. I know. This in between stage is hard. It has always been hard the 22 times before I've been here   I have to admit, it is slightly easier this time. Before my head was just looking all kinds of crazy for months.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your wash day updates are like a tv show! I’m always waiting for the next update to see what you changed and if it worked.

I’m trying to figure out timing of my refresh tomorrow. I have my workout from 9-10am and then a call at noon. If I get right in the shower I’ll have plenty of time to set my hair and get under the dryer for at least 30-40 minutes before my call.

I’m going to try and get it done.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I’m going to skip my midweek wash tomorrow. My hair is holding up well with UFD/Jello shot and I’m feeling lazy.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your wash day updates are like a tv show! I’m always waiting for the next update to see what you changed and if it worked.
> 
> I’m trying to figure out timing of my refresh tomorrow. I have my workout from 9-10am and then a call at noon. If I get right in the shower I’ll have plenty of time to set my hair and get under the dryer for at least 30-40 minutes before my call.
> 
> I’m going to try and get it done.


That is funny. I don't think my hair days are that interesting at all. But since you have your hair down to such a routine, I guess all my different shenanigans could be interesting  

Your hair is text book and I don't think I have ever had the same wash and go twice. If I showed you pictures over the past 6 months there would not be a match 

Good luck. I'm sure you have it down to a science and can get it down in 2 hours.


----------



## toaster

I guess my hair is getting longer because it’s taking 1 hour and 15 minutes to wash, shower and style. I can’t think of how to get that time down. I need to gently detangle my hair and that takes the most time for sure.

Im still enjoying my shampoo brush to detangle.

I don’t know how this hair is going to dry. I’m getting 15 minutes under the dryer, getting out for my call, and then getting back under the dryer for the remaining time.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been breaking out on my forehead and my right cheek. I wonder if it’s the jello shot. That would be really sad.
I’ve made lots of changes to my skincare and this one change to my hair care, I’m going to start trying to figure it out with skincare products first, but I may have to get rid of jello shot. :-(


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been breaking out on my forehead and my right cheek. I wonder if it’s the jello shot. That would be really sad.
> I’ve made lots of changes to my skincare and this one change to my hair care, I’m going to start trying to figure it out with skincare products first, but I may have to get rid of jello shot. :-(


Maybe oversimplify. Go back to what worked on both your skincare and your hair care and let everything calm down. Then change out one thing. Just an idea. But hopefully you can figure it out. Don't rule out the jello shot just yet.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not 100% sure but I think apply water after I apply the Aunt Jackie's can cause the potential for flaking. It's hard to describe but I have little gel balls on my hair even when it is dry  It isn't a big deal because I doubt anyone can see them other than myself. I'm going to pay more attention on Saturday. I won't add any water after the Aunt Jackie's even if it seems like it isn't wet enough.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been breaking out on my forehead and my right cheek. I wonder if it’s the jello shot. That would be really sad.
> I’ve made lots of changes to my skincare and this one change to my hair care, I’m going to start trying to figure it out with skincare products first, but I may have to get rid of jello shot. :-(


Oh no! I hope it’s not Jell-O shot. Every time I wash my hair I do my skincare routine before I step out of the bathroom to dry my hair. I clip my hair back with alligator clips and make sure I fully wash and moisturize my face. I worry all the hair products flying around the shower will break me out.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Maybe oversimplify. Go back to what worked on both your skincare and your hair care and let everything calm down. Then change out one thing. Just an idea. But hopefully you can figure it out. Don't rule out the jello shot just yet.


I thought about that, but aside from the pimples I’ve made good progress on my skincare. I don’t want to undo months of consistency. But I may have to. I’ll see how eliminating one skincare product does. I have to be patient skin changes take time, but patience isn’t my strong suit.


----------



## Nightingale

I just purchased AG Balance shampoo at Ulta for BOGO50%. I'm hoping I won't have an allergic reaction, but all the fruit extracts have me worried. I'll find out tomorrow...


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> I just purchased AG Balance shampoo at Ulta for BOGO50%. I'm hoping I won't have an allergic reaction, but all the fruit extracts have me worried. I'll find out tomorrow...


I hope it doesn't bother you. I'm not sure it was the shampoo that gave me an issue. I think it was the conditioner. So maybe you will be OK.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wearing day 6 hair today. I think UFD/jello shot is my favorite combo.
But this weekend I’m going to try UFD/ICH I have a big open bottle of ICH and I don’t want it to go bad.


----------



## GettingKinky

Until I get my breakouts under control, I will be wearing my hair like this to keep it from touching my face.
My forehead is a disaster right now, and my jawline on the right side is also getting sporadic pimples and I NEVER get pimples there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Until I get my breakouts under control, I will be wearing my hair like this to keep it from touching my face.
> My forehead is a disaster right now, and my jawline on the right side is also getting sporadic pimples and I NEVER get pimples there.
> 
> View attachment 470673


 So cute!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Until I get my breakouts under control, I will be wearing my hair like this to keep it from touching my face.
> My forehead is a disaster right now, and my jawline on the right side is also getting sporadic pimples and I NEVER get pimples there.
> 
> View attachment 470673


Your curls and waves look really cute.


----------



## faithVA

I finally upgraded my phone to a slightly newer model. I think I have a better camera now so I should be able to take better pictures. I won't reset my hair until tomorrow or Sunday, so I will try it then. My hair is raggedy right now so no pictures today


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> So cute!





faithVA said:


> Your curls and waves look really cute.



Thanks!!


----------



## toaster

On my walk to my nail appointment this nice white woman stopped me and complimented my hair. Her hair was very very curly, probably as curly as mine, but softer and fluffier. She told me my hair looked so smooth.


----------



## GettingKinky

I clarified today with Kinky Curly Come Clean followed by Elucence moisture poo.
I conditioned with Innersense Color Radiance
Then I used my old favorite combo of KCKT/ICH

ICH spreads so easily....

I’m wearing my hair pinned back from my face in a different way today. This is the way I used to wear it before I got my first curly cut and my hair was totally shapeless.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I love how you pinned it back! It’s so cute and fresh


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks @ toaster. No hair will touch my face until my forehead clears up.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I clarified today with Kinky Curly Come Clean followed by Elucence moisture poo.
> I conditioned with Innersense Color Radiance
> Then I used my old favorite combo of KCKT/ICH
> 
> ICH spreads so easily....
> 
> min wearing my hair pinned back from my face in a different way today. This is the way I used to wear it before I got my first curly cut and my hair was totally shapeless.
> View attachment 470689


Your hair always looks nice to me whether it is down or up or whatever.


----------



## faithVA

I rode today and there was no way I was doing my hair after that ride. I rinsed, put some conditioner in it and then smoothed it back with some mousse. I will determine if I am going to do it tomorrow or just keep it this way all week.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Your hair always looks nice to me whether it is down or up or whatever.


Thanks!!  You’re going to give me a big head.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks!!  You’re going to give me a big head.


When your head gets big your hair will still look good


----------



## Nightingale

I finally got around to washing my hair yesterday and it was almost a good experience. Here are my thoughts:

1. The AG Balance shampoo did not cause an allergic reaction. When I first smelled the strong lemon verbena type scent, I almost quit before giving it a chance. After using my hair didn’t feel stripped at all. I like it.

2. I followed up with Innersense Hydrating Hairbath. After using a few times, I think I love this shampoo.

3. Applying Earthtones to damp hair works much better for me than applying to wet hair.

4. The Dyson diffuser is a must for getting the best results. I’ve used a borrowed Dyson with my hooded dryer since my cut and never thought to try them separately. I mailed the Dyson back to my mom, thinking I’d do fine with just the hooded dryer. WRONG. My set looked great before sitting back under the dryer, but it’s like the hooded dryer dried it too slowly to lock in the definition and cast. I’m not really sure how to explain it more than that. My hair dried fluffy with soft hold and definition. Not bad, but not as great as my last wash. I immediately ordered my own Dyson.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have to try the hairbath. I have it but haven’t gotten around to trying it yet.


----------



## toaster

Finally under the dryer after my wash today. I didn’t do anything differently, but it took me forever to wash and style my hair. Almost 1.5 hours! It never takes that long.

I’ll post pictures once I’m dry.


----------



## leona2025

leona2025 said:


> *Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)* Hair texture is 3c/4a. I think most of my hair is apl, but then I have a ducktail that is like 2 or 3 inches longer than the rest of my hair
> *What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I wash once a week and stretch my wash n go a full 5 to 7 days. My favorite products are DE express conditioner, MC leave in and I was in love with the MC crystal orchid gel. Recently I have given my heart to the Mielle ginger gel.
> *What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I'm hoping for MBL. Goal is for my wash n go with shrinkage to rest on my shoulders.
> *What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
> *Any current struggles or concerns? *I have a lot of tangling. Im bored with my wash n go at the moment. I have two sections that only frizz and don't define. Those sections are right at my edges and my crown, so I cant even hide it.
> *Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)  *my hair looks about the same as these. The only time I cut was when I did my big chop**
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow I never came back lol. 

I'll update. I still have a ducktail lol. I think it's just that the texture in that area is looser. It does eventually shrink up. This is why I wont be getting a curly cut. 

I still wash once a week. During the winter I have been trying to master braidouts and twistouts since I work from home and no one will see me. But mainly I'm just putting my hair in ugly twists and braids weekly. 

I discovered Mane Krush products and have been using them almost exclusively since Black Friday. I don't have as much tangling as I use to and think its because I finally got a decent trim.  I pulled down a curl at my temple and discovered that its about 2-4 inches from WL, but I still look bald headed.

Anyways I will be posting some pics from my phone in a few. I tried the curlsmith bond curl today and my washngo looks terrific.


----------



## leona2025

leona2025 said:


> Wow I never came back lol.
> 
> I'll update. I still have a ducktail lol. I think it's just that the texture in that area is looser. It does eventually shrink up. This is why I wont be getting a curly cut.
> 
> I still wash once a week. During the winter I have been trying to master braidouts and twistouts since I work from home and no one will see me. But mainly I'm just putting my hair in ugly twists and braids weekly.
> 
> I discovered Mane Krush products and have been using them almost exclusively since Black Friday. I don't have as much tangling as I use to and think its because I finally got a decent trim.  I pulled down a curl at my temple and discovered that its about 2-4 inches from WL, but I still look bald headed.
> 
> Anyways I will be posting some pics from my phone in a few. I tried the curlsmith bond curl today and my washngo looks terrific.


Here are photos of my washngo and twist out. Washngo mostly wet. Disregard the gel on the mirror. Lol. Also I tend to wear this black clip in the front of my hair because IDK what to do with the bang area. Suggestions?


----------



## toaster

@leona2025 super cute! Maybe try using a long Bobby pin to pin your hair to the side? Or do a small flat twist to get the hair out of your face?


----------



## toaster

Today’s wash and go:


----------



## faithVA

I did not even think about doing a reset today.  It isn't happening tomorrow either.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Currently loving the look and feel of my hair. What a night and day difference from a few months ago.

I switched up my products a bit. I clarified with Matrix Biolage CleanReset (clarifying shampoo) then followed up with Matrix UltraHydrasource (moisturizing shampoo). I found the AG Boost and tried it. Liked it. I tried Uncle Funky's Daughter (also liked it - a keeper) and layered a cocktail of Aunt Jackie's Flaxseed Gel and Wetline on top (for its anti-humidity properties).

My WNG is curly, coily, soft, and moisturized. I really like how my hair turned out and tried it twice before reporting in here  Some of these products have oils in them, but my hair seems OK with them. I'll just make sure to properly cleanse when I shampoo.

I'm currently visiting my parents, whom I have not seen since I started my new WNG regimen in January. My mom said my hair visibly looks healthier. She actually thought I was wearing a twistout and was shocked that all I had put in my hair was gel. She has locs. She said when she gets ready to cut them off she wants me to show her how I did my hair because she wants to wear hers like this too. And my niece is like, "Ooooh, your hair is curly." Very cool.

I, myself, am still kind of in disbelief that my type 4 hair has this much curl and coil to it. Also that the moisturization struggle appears to be over because I was in too deep. Cannot believe I've been WNGing consistently for 8 weeks and counting now when it wasn't too long ago that I thought I didn't have "that" type of hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@leona2025 I love your twist out and your wash n go and your color.

Looking good as usual @toaster.

@sunshinebeautiful I’m so happy that your hair is surprising you in a good way.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes i watched Aishia’s live Instagram about people “copying” the 30 day hair detox on YouTube and not citing I am back girl curls as a source.

I can definitely see both sides of that argument, but overall, nothing you put on the internet remains solely yours. People will adapt and make it their own/ share/ hear about it from someone else and not know where it really came from.

I credit their platform for teaching ME about no oils and butters and how to do a wash and go.

Now where they completely lost me, and @DVAntDany please let me know if you know differently, but on the live I read in the comments that their book was being updated and if you have previously purchased the book you’d get an email update.

BUT if you’re in the paid see some curls platform, you also get an additional portion of the book that those not in the platform won’t get?!

I thought the book was its own separate thing. And it was in e-book format so it could be updated for past owners.

This doesn’t sit right with me, personally. At the very least we should get the option as book owners to pay extra for the addendum. I don’t want to join see some curls.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You hit it on the nail.  @toaster


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm going to go slightly sideways and say if you can find a great stylist who specializes in doing curly hair in its curly state, you'll probably find you don't need a book or monthly subscription. Cause if you add up the cost of those things over the year it's probably equal to about three salon visits (which is probably the most often recommended frequency I see). I learned all I need from my stylist of three years. I just had to stop being hard headed and do what she suggested. 

I say this without having watching any of their videos and I love black women owning business so get money but it's probably best to let YouTube, YouTube. Cause why draw attention to something that's free lol. Especially when curly cuts aren't like the cheapest. Like you suggest people to subscribe to you and get this $100+ curly cuts regularly? I can see how that's not feasible for many.


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie I totally agree. I learned everything I needed to know with one month in the digital salon and watching their videos. It was really quite affordable.

I bought the book to support the A’s. There was nothing in it that was earth shattering after being in the digital salon and visiting a stylist.

Where things got weird for me was when they went on and on saying they were updating the book and previous owners would get the update. It’s not I have an expectation that any book I buy I’ll get a free update. They just kept saying it was coming and that it would be free.

But now it’s only 1/2 coming and you have to be in their digital platform to get the full update.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I thought you stopped following hair stylists on IG?  Was the pull too irresistible to stay away?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes i watched Aishia’s live Instagram about people “copying” the 30 day hair detox on YouTube and not citing I am back girl curls as a source.
> 
> I can definitely see both sides of that argument, but overall, nothing you put on the internet remains solely yours. People will adapt and make it their own/ share/ hear about it from someone else and not know where it really came from.
> 
> I credit their platform for teaching ME about no oils and butters and how to do a wash and go.
> 
> Now where they completely lost me, and @DVAntDany please let me know if you know differently, but on the live I read in the comments that their book was being updated and if you have previously purchased the book you’d get an email update.
> 
> BUT if you’re in the paid see some curls platform, you also get an additional portion of the book that those not in the platform won’t get?!
> 
> I thought the book was its own separate thing. And it was in e-book format so it could be updated for past owners.
> 
> This doesn’t sit right with me, personally. At the very least we should get the option as book owners to pay extra for the addendum. I don’t want to join see some curls.



Right - because I was introduced to to hydration/no oils/butters from Hydrabar Salon first - and then I came on to the board and heard of the As. At this point, there are others out here with similar philosophies so to see someone on Youtube discussing them doesn't necessarily mean they're "plaigiarizing" their message. But hell, that's also the way of the internet these days, so... shrug.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I thought you stopped following hair stylists on IG?  Was the pull too irresistible to stay away?


Oh no, I don’t follow! I watched because of @Bette Davis Eyes post about this particular live.


----------



## toaster

Mid-week wash day tomorrow before I go home for Easter! So excited to see my parents and grandparents now that they are vaccinated. And I think I’m getting my first dose tomorrow as well!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Mid-week wash day tomorrow before I go home for Easter! So excited to see my parents and grandparents now that they are vaccinated. And I think I’m getting my first dose tomorrow as well!


Congrats!!  I got my vaccine on Sunday and I feel so relieved.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm going to do a midweek wash later today. But instead of a WnG, I'm going to do a bun or ponytail with mousse. 

When you ladies bun/ponytail on wash day, do you still heat dry your hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

Nightingale said:


> I'm going to do a midweek wash later today. But instead of a WnG, I'm going to do a bun or ponytail with mousse.
> 
> When you ladies bun/ponytail on wash day, do you still heat dry your hair?


I don’t heat dry my hair when I bun.


----------



## EmmJaii

Ugh I’ve missed so much! So many amazing wash n go’s! Y’all are killing it!

I had knotless braids for about 3 weeks, and just couldn’t deal with the weight and not having access to my own hair. Plus they were pulling at my hairline and I was so afraid of it thinning out. I probably overreacted but it is what it is. I just did my WnG and my hair is unhappy. It’s just not as hydrated as it was before I got it braided. My styling came out okay, I’ll rock it for a few days, but I feel like I was just set back 2-3 months. Ugh.


----------



## toaster

@EmmJaii I hope your hair recovers more quickly than you think!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

EmmJaii said:


> Ugh I’ve missed so much! So many amazing wash n go’s! Y’all are killing it!
> 
> I had knotless braids for about 3 weeks, and just couldn’t deal with the weight and not having access to my own hair. Plus they were pulling at my hairline and I was so afraid of it thinning out. I probably overreacted but it is what it is. I just did my WnG and my hair is unhappy. It’s just not as hydrated as it was before I got it braided. My styling came out okay, I’ll rock it for a few days, but I feel like I was just set back 2-3 months. Ugh.




 Whenever you come out of a protective style remember the hair has been stretched and hasnt been watered like it was when it was loose.
 You have to have a super deep conditioning session and then  wash a little more frequently to rehydrate the hair.   Dont get bummed, just up that moisture and your curls will pop back,

Think of it as curl training.  I know when I want to start to washngo Im going to have to do a clay wash, followed by a deep conditioning session under my steamer.  Then the next few washes after focus on moisture. The boom... curl city.  Right now ive been doing braidouts so my hair is used to being stretched 

@EmmJaii


----------



## LavenderMint

I didn’t mean to stay away so long but things have been happening because I have to go back to teaching in person next week.

Last week, I went out 3x times. I usually go a couple places during the week but I went new places and it was... interesting.
A random cashier (with tight wavy hair) asked how I get my hair like this. I’ve been asked that before lol “Is that from rods or a straw set?” and when I told her it’s my hair she said Oh, that must be a lot of work. I decided to assume she was speaking out of her own experience with her hair.

I got stopped twice and asked where I got my wig. One lady knew enough to ask if I have type 4 hair & was fascinated that our hair type can indeed be “wash n go” hair. But I had to cut the conversation short & leave her with a list of youtube channels to check out when she said “Oh my gawd, my ninja hair could NEVAH!” I explained that it takes consistency and not being afraid of wetting our hair more often, as well as possibly cutting out heavy butters/oils and had to go. I absolutely hate when we refer to our hair that way & find it very triggering.

Backstory: One of my earliest memories was of an aunt with much looser curly hair telling me “ooh girl, you got ninja hair!!” as she ripped through my hair after a sleepover with my cousin, who also had soft curly hair. I couldn’t have been more than 4 or 5. I didn’t know what it meant, exactly, but I had been taught that “ninja” was definitely a bad word. I remember (with my scalp being so so sore) my little self being agonized and sad that something was wrong with me, because Favorite Auntie said so. I remember crying and crying and asking my mother what was wrong with me and explaining what my aunt had said, asking what it meant and how to fix it because it _must_ be bad. My mother did what damage control she could but it was too late.
What I didn’t find out until later was that that added fuel to some family drama. She was that type of person.  

At any rate, this wng journey has made me so much happier with my hair & myself. And it’s contagious. My sister has been super curious about trying wng again and we used to watch the digital salon videos together, so she was getting the same information. But she was a bit more resistant to accepting some of the conclusions. Watching me work my way through this has inspired her to try again. This weekend she did another wng and it looks SO good!! And she’s so much happier with it. I even feel better about my hair & taking car of it now than I did when I had locs. It can take such a shift in thought process and assumptions but it’s so worth it.

Sorry for the kind of heavy brain dump but I’ve been thinking about this quite a bit. I know it’s really “not that deep” and that we’re supposed to be “more than hair” but sometimes it really is deeper than hair.  I might delete this later but this is how I’m feeling right now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its more than hair for a lot  @LavenderMint


----------



## LavenderMint

Last week I didn’t use any hair color gel because I had to go get a new ID for work. As much as I loved the eye-popping blue, I didn’t want it on my work ID 
Washed- first with Tresemme 2n1clean & replenish, then with TGIN moisturizing shampoo. The TGIN was so weird. It normally doesn’t feel bad but this go round, it was like it tangled my hair worse than it had been- which wasn’t much.
Conditioned- Crece Pelo, as usual.
Detangled- Tangle Teezer (quicker but still ended up with sore hands/joints)
Styled- UFD & Curl Junkie Aloe Fix. This combo took forever to dry and has super minimal cast. The color gels had more hold than this combo. It looked like day 4 or 5 hair from the start, frizzy and very fluffy. Even by day 3, my hair remained sticky to the touch even though it was completely dry.

But I had made a purchase from Tegen Accessories & they finally arrived! So I was impatient to try my new hair toys. (Any other sites we’re getting pretty hair bobs from, I’m all ears!)


@GettingKinky I understand the struggle! I’m fairly certain the Aloe Fix is making my forehead break out. I’ve not had this trouble with any of the other combos I’ve tried & my hair likes to flop on my forehead after a couple days.

I need a trim to retain the shape but I don’t want to lose length. My ends are still in good shape, though; I have far fewer ssk and splits than ever before so I have some time.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Ugh I’ve missed so much! So many amazing wash n go’s! Y’all are killing it!
> 
> I had knotless braids for about 3 weeks, and just couldn’t deal with the weight and not having access to my own hair. Plus they were pulling at my hairline and I was so afraid of it thinning out. I probably overreacted but it is what it is. I just did my WnG and my hair is unhappy. It’s just not as hydrated as it was before I got it braided. My styling came out okay, I’ll rock it for a few days, but I feel like I was just set back 2-3 months. Ugh.


I feel you on the braids. I can usually make it 2 to 3 weeks and they are out. 

I don't think you are set back that much. Reset a little more often if you can and I think you will have your hair rehydrated within the month. If you think about it, people have gone 2 weeks between wash and goes and been OK. That 3rd week isn't enough to do real harm. Just a little loving care and your curls will bounce back in no time.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint thanks for sharing some of your backstory. Our hair is so much more than hair, and learning to love it definitely a process. Especially if we don’t have silky, looser curls.

I really like getting hair toys from here









						Lilla Rose Hair Awesome
					

Every woman, Every Style, Every Day Beauty - Flexi Hair Clips, U-Pins, Haircare Essentials, Bobbies, Hair Sticks and more!




					shops.lillarose.biz


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint It’s so fun when people see your evolution with your hair and then they want to join you. It’s less fun when they don’t want to do “all of the work” and then wonder why their hair won’t cooperate.

You’re so right. Wearing a wash and go is much more than a hairstyle. We are really learning to love and accept ourselves as we are.


----------



## Britt

Hi ladies  just popping in to say hi.


----------



## toaster

First thing my grandma does when she sees me is pull a curl to make sure I didn’t cut my hair too short  

Next she told me my hair is cute but her hair won’t curl like this. Bless her. She’s currently unraveling a sickening braid out. Her hair is shiny gray and mid-back length at almost 89.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster That’s so nice to hear. My grammy had  really long hair too.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> First thing my grandma does when she sees me is pull a curl to make sure I didn’t cut my hair too short
> 
> Next she told me my hair is cute but her hair won’t curl like this. Bless her. She’s currently unraveling a sickening braid out. Her hair is shiny gray and mid-back length at almost 89.


Grandma sounds like fun


----------



## Nightingale

UFD users, how long does it take you to use up a bottle?


----------



## GettingKinky

I watched a Mo Knows Hair video on YouTube and her presentation is so informative and concise, pleasant and not snarky. Now I’ve started following her on IG.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was just going to wash and bun today, but I need to take my monthly progress picture this week so I guess I’ll do my standard wash day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I watched a Mo Knows Hair video on YouTube and her presentation is so informative and concise, pleasant and not snarky. Now I’ve started following her on IG.


She was always really nice. When she would post here, she was always patient and willing shared what she knew. She had a great thread for a while but I think she got really busy and couldn't keep up.


----------



## faithVA

My hair has been under a bonnet all week. I need to go work out, so I can start my CCS. I was looking at wigs this week  If the company I was looking at was in the US and not England that wig would have been in my mailbox


----------



## LavenderMint

Nightingale said:


> UFD users, how long does it take you to use up a bottle?


Depends. The smaller size bottle takes me about 4-8 weeks, resetting weekly but the bigger bottle can last me around 8-10 weeks. But I’m using it (quite generously ) as my base gel every weekly wash so ymmv.


----------



## faithVA

Nightingale said:


> UFD users, how long does it take you to use up a bottle?


I have no idea. Sorry!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> She was always really nice. When she would post here, she was always patient and willing shared what she knew. She had a great thread for a while but I think she got really busy and couldn't keep up.


She was a member here? What was her name?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My hair has been under a bonnet all week. I need to go work out, so I can start my CCS. I was looking at wigs this week  If the company I was looking at was in the US and not England that wig would have been in my mailbox


What does the wig look like?


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I just bought the curl charisma conditioner. It smells so good. I can’t wait to try it next week.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I just bought the curl charisma conditioner. It smells so good. I can’t wait to try it next week.


I can’t wait for you to try it!!

I’m thinking about experimenting with a once a week wash day. I just want to wash my hair on sundays and be done for the week, but I worry by Thursday/ Friday it won’t look cute for the weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I can’t wait for you to try it!!
> 
> I’m thinking about experimenting with a once a week wash day. I just want to wash my hair on sundays and be done for the week, but I worry by Thursday/ Friday it won’t look cute for the weekend.


Yeah. Usually when I only wash my hair on Saturday, by Thursday I have to change my style because it’s too frizzy to wear out. But when I used UFD/jello shot it can still look fairly cute on day 6-7.


----------



## mmeadows1

I have figured out the wash n go finally. Here is my story. I have 4b/c hair. I tried wash n go multiple times had crazy shrinkage or hair that is wet for days.

Today I tried some thing different it gave me elongated, shiny, non-sticky, hair that dried in 2-3 hours.
1. Divided hair in 4 sections
1. Washed hair
2.conditioned hair
3. Towel dryer hair with tee shirt
4.on each of the sections, I added:
4A. Pure Aloe Vera gel (bought on Amazon)
4B. Tgin leave in moisturizer
4c. Uncle funky daughter
4d.little bit of moose
5. Raked product through hair with my fingers.  Made sure I got it in the middle sections since I was doing big sections. [you should see incredible curls]
6. Loosely twist each section in a loose bun. The goal is to keep the hair stretched.  Bobby pin or clip in place

7. When at least 80% dry remove clips.
Here is my end result.

the whole process took like 10-15mins. Best part zero stickiness... aleo Vera is key for me


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> She was a member here? What was her name?


I have no clue  I wonder if I'm even thinking of the right person  I know she had a salon and was a stylist. It has been way too long.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> What does the wig look like?


----------



## faithVA

mmeadows1 said:


> I have figured out the wash n go finally. Here is my story. I have 4b/c hair. I tried wash n go multiple times had crazy shrinkage or hair that is wet for days.
> 
> Today I tried some thing different it gave me elongated, shiny, non-sticky, hair that dried in 2-3 hours.
> 1. Divided hair in 4 sections
> 1. Washed hair
> 2.conditioned hair
> 3. Towel dryer hair with tee shirt
> 4.on each of the sections, I added:
> 4A. Pure Aloe Vera gel (bought on Amazon)
> 4B. Tgin leave in moisturizer
> 4c. Uncle funky daughter
> 4d.little bit of moose
> 5. Raked product through hair with my fingers.  Made sure I got it in the middle sections since I was doing big sections. [you should see incredible curls]
> 6. Loosely twist each section in a loose bun. The goal is to keep the hair stretched.  Bobby pin or clip in place
> 
> 7. When at least 80% dry remove clips.
> Here is my end result.
> 
> the whole process took like 10-15mins. Best part zero stickiness... aleo Vera is key for me  View attachment 470913View attachment 470915


Looks good. Something weird happened to your post though. I had to click replay to see the entire thing.


----------



## faithVA

I tried the Deva Curl conditioner. I like it but I want to try it against the decadence to make sure it is the right consistency. 

I'm still working on getting my UFD and water ratio right. And I'm wondering if I should leave the Aunt Jackie's alone until I figure it out and just use ICH. 

I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes  Then I just blow dried it and it looked much better. Blow drying helps my curls to clump. 

I'm still feeling bah humbug about my hair 

@toaster, We aren't talking about cutting in April either right?

I talked to the company I bought my color from and they said they made the color thicker last month. Sheesh! So the color just really sat on my hair and that is why it washed off like a semi-permanent. So going to just buy the permanent color from Madison Reed. It should be here in a week or so and I will color it at the end of the month.  As you can see from my photo my roots are already gray again


----------



## faithVA

BlackGirlCurls on FB will be talking about the 30 day detox tomorrow for any that might be interested. it is Sunday at 1. I think it is free.

Not that everyone goes to church but I think it is interesting that they did it at 1 pm on Easter Sunday.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA That’s a really cute wig!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA That’s a really cute wig!


I know. But the probability is that it doesn't look like that when you get it. It is hard finding a good natural wig. One day


----------



## toaster

@faithVA No cutting in April! We can get through it!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA No cutting in April! We can get through it!


I'm committed. I looked at it today and I definitely don't want it any shorter. She will have to hack my sides to shape it


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> I tried the Deva Curl conditioner. I like it but I want to try it against the decadence to make sure it is the right consistency.
> 
> I'm still working on getting my UFD and water ratio right. And I'm wondering if I should leave the Aunt Jackie's alone until I figure it out and just use ICH.
> 
> I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes  Then I just blow dried it and it looked much better. Blow drying helps my curls to clump.
> 
> I'm still feeling bah humbug about my hair
> 
> @toaster, We aren't talking about cutting in April either right?
> 
> I talked to the company I bought my color from and they said they made the color thicker last month. Sheesh! So the color just really sat on my hair and that is why it washed off like a semi-permanent. So going to just buy the permanent color from Madison Reed. It should be here in a week or so and I will color it at the end of the month.  As you can see from my photo my roots are already gray again
> 
> 
> View attachment 470923


but the gray roots mean your hair is growing and that’s a WIN!!


----------



## LavenderMint

I finally bought a stand dryer but it came missing parts. 


@faithVA I can’t help but wonder if they’re going to talk about what’s happening on YT.


----------



## GGsKin

LavenderMint said:


> I finally bought a stand dryer but it came missing parts.
> 
> 
> @faithVA I can’t help but wonder if they’re going to talk about what’s happening on YT.


@LavenderMint What's happening on YT?


----------



## LavenderMint

Faye in the City (I think that’s right), tried the BGC wng “method” with UFD & kinda gave an overview of it. The majority of the comments were as expected when it came to “no butters, oils, grease” and “no leave-in”. There were some other natural hair youtubers from her circle in the comments. Black Girl Curls commented, in their typically somewhat abrasive way, and Faye was quite gracious in her response. 
A Love 4 Me did a “car chat/rant” (her title, not mine) about the idea of no oils/butters. It’s only around 15min but I couldn’t watch it when it popped up. But the comments last night were mostly about how stylists 1- always want to sell you something, 2- really don’t know as much as they try to seem & as a result 3- are the root of the reason why BW hair has historically been messed up. There’s a LOT of natural hair stylist distrust that I was only peripherally aware of.

Overall, it seems like this is going to be the new big & divisive topic for a while. I kind of wish it wasn’t. A lot of the natural hair YouTube space seems to revolve around quick results not cumulative results and that’s not how this works. It’s going to be interesting & if the past digital salon was anything to go by, I bet both videos have already garnered very different responses in the new digital space from those on YT. 


Spoiler



(I’m just waiting for someone to complete the circle of messiness and ask AHG about it on a live watch because of course.)


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> but the gray roots mean your hair is growing and that’s a WIN!!


I know you are right. Its a mixed bag though. I definitely want my hair to grow. I just wish I could get more than 2 weeks without grays  Just a little wishful thinking.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I finally bought a stand dryer but it came missing parts.
> 
> 
> @faithVA I can’t help but wonder if they’re going to talk about what’s happening on YT.


Probably. I think they have been talking about it already. The FB alum group is all up in arms about all kinds of things and they are consistently looking at YT and IG to find the enemy.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> @LavenderMint What's happening on YT?




There are a couple of things happening as far as I am aware. There are people who are/were doing a detox challenge and it was said the A's weren't credited. There is also controversy over oils and butters and YT people are saying whatever. There appears to be some people somewhere saying that they detoxed and it didn't work. The FB event today is to discuss how the detox works and why it may not have worked for some people.

Sorry if I repeated with LavenderMint said. I wrote this before reading hers.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Faye in the City (I think that’s right), tried the BGC wng “method” with UFD & kinda gave an overview of it. The majority of the comments were as expected when it came to “no butters, oils, grease” and “no leave-in”. There were some other natural hair youtubers from her circle in the comments. Black Girl Curls commented, in their typically somewhat abrasive way, and Faye was quite gracious in her response.
> A Love 4 Me did a “car chat/rant” (her title, not mine) about the idea of no oils/butters. It’s only around 15min but I couldn’t watch it when it popped up. But the comments last night were mostly about how stylists 1- always want to sell you something, 2- really don’t know as much as they try to seem & as a result 3- are the root of the reason why BW hair has historically been messed up. There’s a LOT of natural hair stylist distrust that I was only peripherally aware of.
> 
> Overall, it seems like this is going to be the new big & divisive topic for a while. I kind of wish it wasn’t. A lot of the natural hair YouTube space seems to revolve around quick results not cumulative results and that’s not how this works. It’s going to be interesting & if the past digital salon was anything to go by, I bet both videos have already garnered very different responses in the new digital space from those on YT.



I want to ask you about the spoiler but I can't ask without disclosing the spoiler 

Anyway, it is messy. And I think part of the messiness, is this business of I know everything and if you don't do it this way then what is wrong with you. And even if you do know, if I don't want to do it your way, then why are you all up in my business. Now, I'm someone special so let me tell everyone how wrong, silly, simple, etc. you are. And this need to not allow for any way but just one way. 

There are people who have had wash and go systems long before this one that worked for many people and still work. There are people who have been doing wash and goes for a long time and don't do it this particular way and it works fine for them. 

I'm in the alum group but I just keep my mouth closed. Some of the people and the post aren't meant to promote learning but ridiculing people and things they don't agree with. 

I'm all for sharing but it really bugs me when people want to shove what they think down your throat and I think that is why there is some of the push back. 

Woosah!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Probably. I think they have been talking about it already. The FB alum group is all up in arms about all kinds of things and they are consistently looking at YT and IG to find the enemy.


I find this so funny. As much as I loved the digital salon they are definitely a little cultish. And they were constantly making fun/putting down people who were doing “all the things” to their hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> I want to ask you about the spoiler but I can't ask without disclosing the spoiler
> 
> Anyway, it is messy. And I think part of the messiness, is this business of I know everything and if you don't do it this way then what is wrong with you. And even if you do know, if I don't want to do it your way, then why are you all up in my business. Now, I'm someone special so let me tell everyone how wrong, silly, simple, etc. you are. And this need to not allow for any way but just one way.
> 
> There are people who have had wash and go systems long before this one that worked for many people and still work. There are people who have been doing wash and goes for a long time and don't do it this particular way and it works fine for them.
> 
> I'm in the alum group but I just keep my mouth closed. Some of the people and the post aren't meant to promote learning but ridiculing people and things they don't agree with.
> 
> I'm all for sharing but it really bugs me when people want to shove what they think down your throat and I think that is why there is some of the push back.
> 
> Woosah!


The YT in the spoiler always seems to get dragged into some mess either by actually being high key shady or misunderstood lol I don’t agree with everything they say but I watch to learn about new YT talents. That’s how I found Afope & I loooooove her.
To me, some of the pushback (on YT) seems to be a desire to stick to what is traditionally done & acknowledged and not even consider other viewpoints.

I agree 200% with your thoughts. I’m so rarely on fb & I don’t know how the lives work but I wish I could see this. I think it could be interesting & informative. I just started watching Jennifer Rose & I like her too. It’s sad that they feel like they should be the one and only purveyors of information or that they’re first.
Sometimes the digital salon was like that too, less learning, more ridiculing. I really didn’t like that & it felt like a failing of the purpose. I understand enthusiasm but it almost feels like some people feel the need to proselytize & recruit new converts. (@GettingKinky you hit the nail on the head: “cultish”) But what works for some doesn’t work for all and that’s as it should be.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been growing out my tapered cut since April 2018. It's not hard but I've just accepted that my back and side will remain short until I'm ready to get it evened out. And three years later I have yet to make that move lol.
> 
> Idk if and when I will to be honest. I know for certain I won't be getting a tapered cut again.
> 
> This is where I started.


Thanks. I scheduled an appointment with a Cut It Kinky stylist for May. A cut is included in the appointment. Hmm, I might try to keep my length.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> AG Boost and/or either one of the Innersense conditioners, ICH if they had it. In store, I saw that Ulta was running a BOGO 1/2 off sale on AG products - I guess the girls cleaned them out, lol. I didn't see any Innersense products at all. I'll just order them online.


When I went into Ulta to find Innersense, none of the staff seemed to know what I was talking about. Also the liter sized bottles of the AG Boost and Balance are online only.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I know. I miss my puff. I miss my twist. I miss having enough hair to put up into something.


You and me both.

 There is a positive though. You can’t use a puff or twists as crutches. You’ll be forced to figure it out. That means you will more than likely figure it out sooner than later. It’s like going through the “awkward” stage of growing locs.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been breaking out on my forehead and my right cheek. I wonder if it’s the jello shot. That would be really sad.
> I’ve made lots of changes to my skincare and this one change to my hair care, I’m going to start trying to figure it out with skincare products first, but I may have to get rid of jello shot. :-(


I have been breaking out too since using UFD, but my skin has turned into a oil refinery recently. I’m assuming your skin hasn’t changed on you like mine. I hope it’s not the Jell-O shot since you really seem to like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes i watched Aishia’s live Instagram about people “copying” the 30 day hair detox on YouTube and not citing I am back girl curls as a source.
> 
> I can definitely see both sides of that argument, but overall, nothing you put on the internet remains solely yours. People will adapt and make it their own/ share/ hear about it from someone else and not know where it really came from.
> 
> I credit their platform for teaching ME about no oils and butters and how to do a wash and go.
> 
> Now where they completely lost me, and @DVAntDany please let me know if you know differently, but on the live I read in the comments that their book was being updated and if you have previously purchased the book you’d get an email update.
> 
> BUT if you’re in the paid see some curls platform, you also get an additional portion of the book that those not in the platform won’t get?!
> 
> I thought the book was its own separate thing. And it was in e-book format so it could be updated for past owners.
> 
> This doesn’t sit right with me, personally. At the very least we should get the option as book owners to pay extra for the addendum. I don’t want to join see some curls.


From what I understand, you are correct. The people who previously purchased the book will get an email for the addendum to the book.  Anyone new will have to join See Some Curls to get access to the book and its addendum.

They received too many questions from people who purchased the book but never joined the Digital Salon. To remedy the problem, they are requiring people to have at least 30 day access to the visuals in the resource library in order to purchase the book. It looks like they want people to visually see what the book is talking about before asking questions.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Right - because I was introduced to to hydration/no oils/butters from Hydrabar Salon first - and then I came on to the board and heard of the As. At this point, there are others out here with similar philosophies so to see someone on Youtube discussing them doesn't necessarily mean they're "plaigiarizing" their message. But hell, that's also the way of the internet these days, so... shrug.


I see Maya from the Doux saying the same things. To be honest, I think they may learn most of this stuff in cosmetology school. Hair is hair. Most  cosmetologist are not going to coat your hair in straight oils and butters. Depending on your state, not all braiders or natural hair specialist are cosmetologist.  They are going to shampoo your hair multiple times when you are at the bowl. They put a limited amount of products in your hair that they use on practically every customer when they come in.

There are a few different or innovative things that these wash and go specialist are doing in their methods. I think the A’s have been strong in their message, but the concept of no oils and butters for textured curly hair is not original. Even in the loc community, I was team no oils and butters also and never heard of the As.

If you have ever had a real BKT, you will learn pretty fast why you don’t want to use anything heavy like oils or butters. The only thing new the A’s are saying is not to use those products for wash n goes and twist/braid outs.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I have been breaking out too since using UFD, but my skin has turned into a oil refinery recently. I’m assuming your skin hasn’t changed on you like mine. I hope it’s not the Jell-O shot since you really seem to like it.


Me too. I’m leaning towards it being a face products.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> You and me both.
> 
> There is a positive though. You can’t use a puff or twists as crutches. You’ll be forced to figure it out. That means you will more than likely figure it out sooner than later. It’s like going through the “awkward” stage of growing locs.


You are optimistic and I appreciate it.  If we weren't in covid and I had to go into the office, I could probably say I would have figured it out by now. It's been a year and I haven't figured out much.  I will keep trying for now. 

I may have to accept that I am not a wash and go girl and that wash and goes may eventually go by the way side as I get length.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You are optimistic and I appreciate it.  If we weren't in covid and I had to go into the office, I could probably say I would have figured it out by now. It's been a year and I haven't figured out much.  I will keep trying for now.
> 
> I may have to accept that I am not a wash and go girl and that wash and goes may eventually go by the way side as I get length.


What don’t you like about your hair with wash n gos?


----------



## DVAntDany

Nightingale said:


> UFD users, how long does it take you to use up a bottle?


I not too long ago bought a small bottle from Target. My hair is short, but I seem to have to use a lot to get the squish and hang from it. Yes, I know use lots and lots of water.

I’ve used it 4 times now since I purchased it. It’s hard to tell how much is left in that hard plastic bottle. I’ll see if it actually last me even 4 weeks. I wash ever 3 to 4 days.

The more product I use, the better it looks. The stylist I will be going to has me using only UFD for wash and goes as part of her new client detox.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> What don’t you like about your hair with wash n gos?


I wanna know too.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> What don’t you like about your hair with wash n gos?


What do I like? I like that my hair isn't dry and I like playing with my coils sometimes. The end! 

For me this is a lot of work. I have to do my hair at least twice a week. It has to be dried. It gets smooshed so it has to be reset, which may or may not work. My hair maybe looks decent 2 days out of the week if I'm lucky. So far finding a repeatable process has not worked. I go from hard helmet head to fluffy frizzy hair.

Now if it were twist. I put it in up within an hour for flat twist, 2 hours for 2 strands and I'm done for a week to 10 days. I take my bonnet off and I'm out the door. If I'm really pressed for time, I rinse in my twist and get another 4 to 7 days out of it.

Maybe when my hair is longer I will feel differently. But for me it is a lot of work for little pay off. It isn't as if my hair is looking cute when I'm done.

I do appreciate that following the A's my hair is hydrated now. I just haven't gotten to a point where I enjoy it or appreciate it yet.

Anyway. I think I'm going to take a posting break and not talk about my hair until the end of April and not take any pictures.


----------



## toaster

I’ll miss you @faithVA !! If you take a break, enjoy it and ride your bike a lot and enjoy the hopefully nice spring weather!

You’ll come back with more hair and lots of fresh air.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I understand the need for a break. Trying to perfect a wash n go consumed my thoughts for a loooong time. I’m still not 100% satisfied with mine, but it’s good enough that it occupies a much smaller portion of my thoughts these days.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’ll miss you @faithVA !! If you take a break, enjoy it and ride your bike a lot and enjoy the hopefully nice spring weather!
> 
> You’ll come back with more hair and lots of fresh air.


I'm not going anywhere but thank you for missing me. I'm going to hang out in here and just not post anything about my hair. But I can still join the conversation.  It will be like old times.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I understand the need for a break. Trying to perfect a wash n go consumed my thoughts for a loooong time. I’m still not 100% satisfied with mine, but it’s good enough that it occupies a much smaller portion of my thoughts these days.


Thank You for understand. I need to simplify so I'm not so consumed.


----------



## toaster

Time to wash my hair and see if I can get it to last until Sunday.


----------



## toaster

It’s been 16 weeks or so since my haircut and I definitely feel like my hair is getting longer.

I timed today’s CCS and it was 1 hour and 27 minutes.

I made sure to get my hair very heavy with water and UFD in the shower. Applied a generous amount of earthtones max gel, and now I’m under the dryer.

I usually work out with my hair down, but it’s starting to stick to my neck, so I’m going to try pulling it up into a pineapple.


----------



## Nightingale

I just completed my first wash day since reincorporatong the Dyson and it went well.

Currently, the key for me is drying first with the Dyson, which quickly locks in the cast and shine, then sitting under the hooded dryer to finish.

In the future, I probably need to buy a better, hotter hooded dryer. I'm sitting under it now and I swear it's barely warm. But it will have to wait because I've spent way too much money the last 2 months on hair.


----------



## toaster

Side profiles of December 13 vs today. The sides are definitely coming down!

This picture is making me want to try my Kinky Curly combo again because I got such great definition. I wonder if the curling custard can be used over UFD.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Side profiles of December 13 vs today. The sides are definitely coming down!
> 
> This picture is making me want to try my Kinky Curly combo again because I got such great definition. I wonder if the curling custard can be used over UFD.



Your hair has really grown!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster you hair grows so fast!!


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Your hair has really grown!!!


Thank you!!


GettingKinky said:


> @toaster you hair grows so fast!!


The front/sides have a looser curl pattern and definitely drop more quickly. The back comparison looks almost the same to me, 16 weeks later.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Side profiles of December 13 vs today. The sides are definitely coming down!
> 
> This picture is making me want to try my Kinky Curly combo again because I got such great definition. I wonder if the curling custard can be used over UFD.


In the FB alum, there was a mention of a stylist that used UFD, Kinky Curly and then something on top of that. So it is possible.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> In the FB alum, there was a mention of a stylist that used UFD, Kinky Curly and then something on top of that. So it is possible.


They didn’t roast that stylist for not following the recommendations of the cult?


----------



## toaster

Yesss @faithVA   you always come through with the good information. I might try that one week!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> They didn’t roast that stylist for not following the recommendations of the cult?


 They must be an associated stylist. I can't remember.

@toaster, her is the link UFD + Kinky Curly


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ived used KCCC and UFD in the past.  When it was spring/summer.   Really boingy spring curls with tons of shrinkage. I didnt put a topper because i wanted to see what they would do together.


I'll be on vacation in two weeks so I get to jump start wasnhngo season soon.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes enjoy your time off! Are you traveling, or staying at home?

tons of shrinkage isn’t exactly what I’m going for right now. The earthtones max gel with UFD at least starts me off with elongated curls. As the days go by they shrink more.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> They must be an associated stylist. I can't remember.
> 
> @toaster, her is the link UFD + Kinky Curly


Ooh! Her hair doesn’t look that different from mine! Interesting she topped with a mousse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im staying home @toaster 

i bought so many stylers to try out and now Im in a funky hair stage. I dont really feel like doing it. I plan it in my head and then lay on the couch and watch netflix , lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> They must be an associated stylist. I can't remember.
> 
> @toaster, her is the link UFD + Kinky Curly



Innntterresstinnggg. My head tells me it would be sticky but it looks good. I'm installing spring twists this weekend but I might try this out.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Innntterresstinnggg. My head tells me it would be sticky but it looks good. I'm installing spring twists this weekend but I might try this out.


I will drive to you for some spring twists


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I will drive to you for some spring twists


Lol! This is my first time and a practice run to do them again later this summer. Wish me luck. Hopefully YouTube doesn't fail me.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Lol! This is my first time and a practice run to do them again later this summer. Wish me luck. Hopefully YouTube doesn't fail me.


Good luck. I love the way spring twists look.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I know your hair isn’t this long, but I was thinking about this bandana style and I think it would look good on you. You wouldn’t have to worry about fluffing your sides.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I know your hair isn’t this long, but I was thinking about this bandana style and I think it would look good on you. You wouldn’t have to worry about fluffing your sides.


Thank you for thinking of me. It is very cute. Due to my shrinkage I think I still need a few months before my hair can really even show over the scarf. I tried it in the bathroom a minute ago. But I will keep this for future reference.


----------



## faithVA

While I'm chilling for the month, I'm waiting for my new color to come. I think fixing my color will help my mood. 
In the meantime, I'm going to just reset this weekend with a clarifying session and go back to what I did last year. Just basic CCS with just UFD as a styler and just air dry. That will keep it simple.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I know your hair isn’t this long, but I was thinking about this bandana style and I think it would look good on you. You wouldn’t have to worry about fluffing your sides.



I really like this a lot. Off to hunt for one of these accessories.


----------



## toaster

I think when the Sephora sale starts on Friday I’m going to buy olaplex steps 0 and 3 and try them out maybe once a month or so.


----------



## faithVA

OK this may not be news but it is news to me. I usually buy the 32 oz UFD and put it in an 18 oz bottle. It just seemed to easier initially in the shower. But over the weekend, I pulled out the 32 because I was in a hurry. I didn't pay much attention then but this morning I was thinking, I get more out of a pump from the 32 oz bottle than the 18 oz bottle. And I like the amount the 32 oz bottle gives me. I just never thought about it before 

So, I did this thing. I bought a plastic cape to help me keep my clothes dry. I used it a few times but I didn't like it, so I threw it away. During the winter on my CCS days I would wear a button up sweater so I could get dressed after doing my hair. Then I got a better idea. I went to Kohls and bought a button down white shirt which is 2 sizes up. Now I put on a plastic cap and whatever shirt/blouse I am going to wear. Then I cover it with the white shirt and do my hair. 

That's my news for today


----------



## faithVA

This morning I clarified, shampooed, conditioned, applied UFD and then styled. I think this took me 35 minutes. I like the Elucence clarifying shampoo. Fortunately, since it takes so little, I think I will have it for 12 years  I followed this with the diluted Elucence moisturiizing shampoo. 

I used to go to Regis way back in the day and the stylist there told me to clarify. I don't remember her saying I needed to follow it with a moisturizing shampoo. And I'm sure ladies on the board mentioned it but somehow I missed it. I think if I had known this I would not have been so afraid of clarifying. My hair feels great when I clarify but don't try to put your hands through it. Then following it with the moisturizing shampoo, my hair just becomes so supple. 

My hair looks the best right after the shampoo. If I could just stop there and not add anything else to it, I would be golden.  Right after the shampoo, my hair is wavy and shiny and smooth.


----------



## toaster

Wow @faithVA you're reading minds today.

1- I love the 32 ounce UFD. The amount that comes out of the pump is just right.

2- I was thinking about buying a cape to wear while I style my hair outside of the shower, but an oversized button down would work just as well!

3- I’m stubborn and follow my clarifying shampoo with conditioner. I’ll try following with a moisturizing shampoo when I use it again. I use the carols daughter wash day delight as a clarifier and I love it.

4- I’m glad you had an easy wash day!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> While I'm chilling for the month, I'm waiting for my new color to come. I think fixing my color will help my mood.
> In the meantime, I'm going to just reset this weekend with a clarifying session and go back to what I did last year. Just basic CCS with just UFD as a styler and just air dry. That will keep it simple.


i'm gonna use joico color intense in ametyst purple and magenta to dye my hair purple.... its a really great color but its only and demi or semi (not sure which)... i'm scared to color my hair lighter... i dont wanna mess up my hair...


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Wow @faithVA you're reading minds today.
> 
> 1- I love the 32 ounce UFD. The amount that comes out of the pump is just right.
> 
> 2- I was thinking about buying a cape to wear while I style my hair outside of the shower, but an oversized button down would work just as well!
> 
> 3- I’m stubborn and follow my clarifying shampoo with conditioner. I’ll try following with a moisturizing shampoo when I use it again. I use the carols daughter wash day delight as a clarifier and I love it.
> 
> 4- I’m glad you had an easy wash day!


If you want an oversized one, you can also get a mans shirt. I may go for that as well. The one I bought I can go on camera with it and no one would know.

I think the A's said that following a clarifier with a moisturizing shampoo adds something back to your hair. I don't remember what but that is why they said to use it first. I also think some people were or wanted to shampoo twice. Shampooing twice with clarifying shampoo is probably too much for most hair but the moisturizing shampoo seems to bring balance back to my hair. I can hear my hair breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## GettingKinky

I skipped my midweek wash - again. Since I’m wearing my hair pulled back I didn’t feel the need to refresh and my workouts this week haven’t been that sweaty.

I want to go back to bunning semi-regularly, but the elastic I use to make the ponytail always snags in my hair.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i'm gonna use joico color intense in ametyst purple and magenta to dye my hair purple.... its a really great color but its only and demi or semi (not sure which)... i'm scared to color my hair lighter... i dont wanna mess up my hair...


Yeah, the only time I went lighter is when I kept my hair cut really short and wasn't trying to grow it out.

I love the ease of the semi, but for my hair semi and demi colors only last 2 weeks. And I really hate to color my hair so often. I do think I'm going to get a semi and use it just for my edges to give me some relief.

Go ahead with the fancy colors


----------



## faithVA

My color was delivered today  But after I clarified it seems to have gotten rid of that dusty coating. I will see what it looks like on Friday when it starts to dry out. If it still looks OK, I will put off coloring until the end of the month or beginning of next month.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Yeah, the only time I went lighter is when I kept my hair cut really short and wasn't trying to grow it out.
> 
> I love the ease of the semi, but for my hair semi and demi colors only last 2 weeks. And I really hate to color my hair so often. I do think I'm going to get a semi and use it just for my edges to give me some relief.
> 
> Go ahead with the fancy colors


joico has really great semi demi... they last a really long time and they're colors are vibrant even on my dark hair. I dont mess with arctic fox, adore etc... the color pay off isnt worth it


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> joico has really great semi demi... they last a really long time and they're colors are vibrant even on my dark hair. I dont mess with arctic fox, adore etc... the color pay off isnt worth it


Yeah, it's just my hair. Anything that lays on my hair will wash off. A week after applying a semi, I can literally slide my hands down my hair and pull the color off. My cuticles lie just that flat. I will give their semi a try though. But I literally have tried 12 different brands of semi, demi and permanent and mostly high end. The eSalon was the only demi I was able to get to work because it was thin and watery. 

Is the joico thin or thick?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Yeah, it's just my hair. Anything that lays on my hair will wash off. A week after applying a semi, I can literally slide my hands down my hair and pull the color off. My cuticles lie just that flat. I will give their semi a try though. But I literally have tried 12 different brands of semi, demi and permanent and mostly high end. The eSalon was the only demi I was able to get to work because it was thin and watery.
> 
> Is the joico thin or thick?


oh ur low porosity?


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh ur low porosity?


Yeah and it makes non-permanent color a beast. And my grays are probably even lower porosity.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Yeah and it makes non-permanent color a beast. And my grays are probably even lower porosity.


oh okay i'm med to high...


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i can’t wait to add binning back into my styling routine.

This is my 11th year natural and my first time EVER wearing my hair down in its natural state, so I’m trying to get through September which will be my 1 year wash and go anniversary. After that, I think I’ll mostly wear my hair down with the occasional bun or twist out when I feel like switching it up.


----------



## awhyley

Wow, there's alot of info. in here.  Don't mind me, I'm just looking around.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@faithVA you will definitely have that Elucence for a solid decade lol


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> @faithVA you will definitely have that Elucence for a solid decade lol


I really like it. Just wish I had purchased more of the moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## faithVA

awhyley said:


> Wow, there's alot of info. in here.  Don't mind me, I'm just looking around.


Jump on in here. Don't be shy.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky i can’t wait to add binning back into my styling routine.
> 
> This is my 11th year natural and my first time EVER wearing my hair down in its natural state, so I’m trying to get through September which will be my 1 year wash and go anniversary. After that, I think I’ll mostly wear my hair down with the occasional bun or twist out when I feel like switching it up.


I didn't know that. I don't know why I thought you have been doing wash and goes forever. We will celebrate you in September.


----------



## kimpaur

Y’all-I have officially “made it” in the natural hair game-I got several compliments on my hair today AND was weave checked by the Indian man at the gas station

This fool kept eyeing my scalp while I was swiping my card  and then proceeded to ask me if it was my real hair  and if I was Cuban  
 then started trying to make small talk and flirt

I kindly took my Twix and bid him good day! 

I feel like I’m representing for all us naturals today


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

kimpaur said:


> Y’all-I have officially “made it” in the natural hair game-I got several compliments on my hair today AND was weave checked by the Indian man at the gas station
> 
> This fool kept eyeing my scalp while I was swiping my card  and then proceeded to ask me *if it was my real hair  and if I was Cuban*
> then started trying to make small talk and flirt
> 
> I kindly took my Twix and bid him good day!
> 
> I feel like I’m representing for all us naturals today



I'm side eyeing the bolded, but the unexpected complements just being out and about - that is goals.


----------



## GettingKinky

@kimpaur - we wanna see this hair that has random men at the gas station flirting with you.


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Y’all-I have officially “made it” in the natural hair game-I got several compliments on my hair today AND was weave checked by the Indian man at the gas station
> 
> This fool kept eyeing my scalp while I was swiping my card  and then proceeded to ask me if it was my real hair  and if I was Cuban
> then started trying to make small talk and flirt
> 
> I kindly took my Twix and bid him good day!
> 
> I feel like I’m representing for all us naturals today


 I hope you told him you are representing us. 

I'm not surprised he thought you were Cuban. Even our own think we are something else when we have beautiful hair.


----------



## toaster

I want to grow my hair super long and then get sisterlocks in like 9 years.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I want to grow my hair super long and then get sisterlocks in like 9 years.


Why not get sisterlocks now? And then your hair will be super long in 2 years. What happens in 9 years?


----------



## faithVA

Good news is that clarifying my hair got rid of the dingy hair problem. My thought is once the demi color washed off it left a film on my hair, which clarifying then removed. Thank goodness! So I can deal with my current color a little while longer. And my grays are saluting the sun but I can deal with them for right now.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Why not get sisterlocks now? And then your hair will be super long in 2 years. What happens in 9 years?


I turn 40 in 9 years and I’ve always thought that’s when I would lock my hair.

I want to grow my loose natural hair longer than it’s ever been in the interim, but I know myself, and at a certain point I’ll be tired of taking care of it.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Good news is that clarifying my hair got rid of the dingy hair problem. My thought is once the demi color washed off it left a film on my hair, which clarifying then removed. Thank goodness! So I can deal with my current color a little while longer. And my grays are saluting the sun but I can deal with them for right now.


Woop woop! Glad clarifying helped with the color issues for now!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I turn 40 in 9 years and I’ve always thought that’s when I would lock my hair.
> 
> I want to grow my loose natural hair longer than it’s ever been in the interim, but I know myself, and at a certain point I’ll be tired of taking care of it.


I thought about locking my hair. But I have watched some of my friends do it and it seems to be the same amount of work, albeit you do retain more length. But I notice with more length, there is the tendency to have to keep it up because it can be too heavy. And I also have friends who had to give them up because of the scalp issues. I was initially excited about it but then realized it probably wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Woop woop! Glad clarifying helped with the color issues for now!


Me too.  I really like too have a nice gap in between color sessions.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Why not get sisterlocks now? And then your hair will be super long in 2 years. What happens in 9 years?


I think sisterlocks are beautiful. I need to research more about the maintenance/tightening. It seems like that would be a long process.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair today because I’m going away for the weekend. I was all set to try the curl charisma conditioner, but I didn’t want to try a new products when I’m leaving home for 4 days. It will have to wait for next wash - hopefully Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I’m so glad that you’re happier with your hair after clarifying.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I thought about locking my hair. But I have watched some of my friends do it and it seems to be the same amount of work, albeit you do retain more length. But I notice with more length, there is the tendency to have to keep it up because it can be too heavy. And I also have friends who had to give them up because of the scalp issues. I was initially excited about it but then realized it probably wasn't going to work for me.


You know I’ve done zero research! My mom had microlocks for about 10 years. They were beautiful, but she did spend a lot of time at the salon getting them retwisted because she preferred a more neat/conformed look.

My sister is thinking about getting sisterlocks  next year, so I’ll watch her process closely.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> You know I’ve done zero research! My mom had microlocks for about 10 years. They were beautiful, but she did spend a lot of time at the salon getting them retwisted because she preferred a more neat/conformed look.
> 
> My sister is thinking about getting sisterlocks  next year, so I’ll watch her process closely.


That is good you have someone close that you will get the 411 from.

I really can't say I have seen messy sisterlocs. They are really beautiful. I don't see many here where I am because I don't think there is a good selection of locticians (sp). The larger locs are easier to self-maintain so I see those here more often.


----------



## EmmJaii

I had locs (75 medium size, not sister Locs) for about 3 years before going natural. I couldn’t figure out how to deal with my natural hair so figured locs were the next best thing. My hair started out at armpit length and got really long, like to my waist. My husband cut it into a shoulder length bob during quarantine because it was too heavy, especially when wet. The maintenance was easy because I had experience maintaining my brother and my 2 best friends locs in the past (none of us have locs now). I combed them out with the intent of relocking my hair into smaller locs, but saw my natural curl pattern and fell in love.  I miss them from time to time, but dealing with my natural curls now is wayyy more gratifying. Idk anyone with sister locs but I agree they’re beautiful! My only concern would be the maintenance. I hate hairstyles I can’t maintain on my own, but you can probably learn.


----------



## EmmJaii

I came here to ask a question and got sidetracked with the Loc convo lol. I just tried the ecoslay orange marmalade and I’m IN LOVE. I had planned to top it with Jell-O shot if it didn’t have enough hold but it surprisingly weighed my hair down more than UFD! That said, I ended up with 2-3 small spots in the back of my hair that dried white from what I assume is using too much product (I’m heavy handed) and I’m not sure what to do about it... does that ever happen to you all? What do you do about it? I was thinking of maybe spraying water on it and trying to work the gel in? I’m scared of creating a frizzy spot tho


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> I came here to ask a question and got sidetracked with the Loc convo lol. I just tried the ecoslay orange marmalade and I’m IN LOVE. I had planned to top it with Jell-O shot if it didn’t have enough hold but it surprisingly weighed my hair down more than UFD! That said, I ended up with 2-3 small spots in the back of my hair that dried white from what I assume is using too much product (I’m heavy handed) and I’m not sure what to do about it... does that ever happen to you all? What do you do about it? I was thinking of maybe spraying water on it and trying to work the gel in? I’m scared of creating a frizzy spot tho


I’ve been waiting for someone to compare Orange Marmalade to UFD!! I can’t wait to hear how it wears over the days. 
Does it smell good? I really don’t like the way UFD smells - even if I have to admit it gives amazing results


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> I came here to ask a question and got sidetracked with the Loc convo lol. I just tried the ecoslay orange marmalade and I’m IN LOVE. I had planned to top it with Jell-O shot if it didn’t have enough hold but it surprisingly weighed my hair down more than UFD! That said, I ended up with 2-3 small spots in the back of my hair that dried white from what I assume is using too much product (I’m heavy handed) and I’m not sure what to do about it... does that ever happen to you all? What do you do about it? I was thinking of maybe spraying water on it and trying to work the gel in? I’m scared of creating a frizzy spot tho


I don't know the solution. Instead of spraying water on it, I would take water in either my hand or a spoon and added to just that section to try to remove some of the product. There is something about spraying water that tends to cause frizz or droplets on the hair.

If you can put some water in your hand and then squish it into that section that may work.


----------



## toaster

@EmmJaii I agree! Wet your hand and smooth the white spots away. That should help you not disturb the curl.

Hate when that happens! Usually means there was a glob of product that needed to be smoothed away.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been waiting for someone to compare Orange Marmalade to UFD!! I can’t wait to hear how it wears over the days.
> Does it smell good? I really don’t like the way UFD smells - even if I have to admit it gives amazing results


I’m iffy on the smell. It smells like oranges but with a slight chemically smell. Kind of how Jell-O shot smells like strawberries and chemicals. The cast is way crunchier with orange marmalade than UFD so I imagine it’ll last longer but I’ll keep y’all updated. My hair is still wet so I’ll try to remember to take a pic once dry and more as it wears.


----------



## LavenderMint

Tonight I started my hair around 7:30  
Double shampoo with Aussie Moist because I’ve got a giant pump bottle and why not? 
TPH Protein treatment gel mask. I know a lot of people did not like her line but this protein gel mask was effective, easy to use & quick. Loved it, glad I have another bottle & wish my Target still stocked it.
After rinsing the protein out, I literally just emulsified some Camille Rose conditioner custard in my hands, smoothed and squished it through and rinsed it out.

 My hair looked AMAZING. 
It stayed great through UFD application. I’m about to do my Aunt Jackie’s application of gel & come back to struggle staying awake under the dryer. I hope it looks as great as it did when it was wet.


----------



## toaster

Update on my once a week washing. This is day 6 and post 5 workouts. I think the keys for me this week were:

- wearing my buff when I was just hanging out at home
- wearing a pineapple while working out to keep my nape from getting super sweaty. I also think wearing the pineapple during my workouts (30 minutes to an hour) kept my hair stretched throughout the week, but didn’t make my hair stick up because it wasn’t up all night 
- applying a lot of product during my set. You guys know I’m heavy handed with product anyway, but I made sure to really coat each strand

My hair doesn’t look perfect, but it is definitely wearable. Wash day tomorrow!


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Tonight I started my hair around 7:30
> Double shampoo with Aussie Moist because I’ve got a giant pump bottle and why not?
> TPH Protein treatment gel mask. I know a lot of people did not like her line but this protein gel mask was effective, easy to use & quick. Loved it, glad I have another bottle & wish my Target still stocked it.
> After rinsing the protein out, I literally just emulsified some Camille Rose conditioner custard in my hands, smoothed and squished it through and rinsed it out.
> 
> My hair looked AMAZING.
> It stayed great through UFD application. I’m about to do my Aunt Jackie’s application of gel & come back to struggle staying awake under the dryer. I hope it looks as great as it did when it was wet.


I hope it turns out great.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Update on my once a week washing. This is day 6 and post 5 workouts. I think the keys for me this week were:
> 
> - wearing my buff when I was just hanging out at home
> - wearing a pineapple while working out to keep my nape from getting super sweaty. I also think wearing the pineapple during my workouts (30 minutes to an hour) kept my hair stretched throughout the week, but didn’t make my hair stick up because it wasn’t up all night
> - applying a lot of product during my set. You guys know I’m heavy handed with product anyway, but I made sure to really coat each strand
> 
> My hair doesn’t look perfect, but it is definitely wearable. Wash day tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 471195:


Your hair looks good to me. I've seen people's day 1 and 2 not look as good as your end of week hair.


----------



## faithVA

It is a little late in the day to do my hair now  I think I want to get a bike ride in tomorrow so maybe after that. Bike ride or not it is probably tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Update on my once a week washing. This is day 6 and post 5 workouts. I think the keys for me this week were:
> 
> - wearing my buff when I was just hanging out at home
> - wearing a pineapple while working out to keep my nape from getting super sweaty. I also think wearing the pineapple during my workouts (30 minutes to an hour) kept my hair stretched throughout the week, but didn’t make my hair stick up because it wasn’t up all night
> - applying a lot of product during my set. You guys know I’m heavy handed with product anyway, but I made sure to really coat each strand
> 
> My hair doesn’t look perfect, but it is definitely wearable. Wash day tomorrow!


That’s amazing day 6 hair!!


----------



## toaster

Thank you @faithVA @GettingKinky I’ve  been unusually happy with my hair this week. It’s amazing how you can be in an awkward phase and then boom! Progress in what seems like a week.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thank you @faithVA @GettingKinky I’ve  been unusually happy with my hair this week. It’s amazing how you can be in an awkward phase and then boom! Progress in what seems like a week.


oooh I hope so  The awkward phase is horrible.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> oooh I hope so  The awkward phase is horrible.


I read in another thread that you can pull your hair into a pigtail! Progress!

But seriously, last week I was down in the dumps about my hair. This week it’s fine. So who the heck knows.


----------



## Britt

Have any of you tried Giovanni's gel? 
I like it as a topper. It will replace I Create Hold for me. I'm glad to find a cheaper topper that I like. What I like is that my hair feels more moist and moveable. 
I followed up with some Trepadora, but instead of putting on each section, I just used it on the canopy at the end  and smoothed through out my hair.


----------



## Britt

Here is day 3. I plan to redo maybe on Tuesday. I also ordered some Eco Slay bc it’s black owned. I’ll see how I like it. If I do, I’m happy to have toppers that are more affordable.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I read in another thread that you can pull your hair into a pigtail! Progress!
> 
> But seriously, last week I was down in the dumps about my hair. This week it’s fine. So who the heck knows.


Agreed. That is progress.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Have any of you tried Giovanni's gel?
> I like it as a topper. It will replace I Create Hold for me. I'm glad to find a cheaper topper that I like. What I like is that my hair feels more moist and moveable.
> I followed up with some Trepadora, but instead of putting on each section, I just used it on the canopy at the end  and smoothed through out my hair.


Interesting! I love things that I can find easily.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> Here is day 3. I plan to redo maybe on Tuesday. I also ordered some Eco Slay bc it’s black owned. I’ll see how I like it. If I do, I’m happy to have toppers that are more affordable.


Beautiful. Whatever you are using is working!


----------



## toaster

@Britt your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Britt I love your day 3 hair! I haven’t heard of Giovanni. I’m not even going to look because I don’t want to even consider buying anything else. I’m back to my plan of using all my stuff up  (KCKT, ICH) so that I can just use UFD/jello shot.

I think you’re going to like ecoslay. I hope she’s able to stay in business, it makes me a little nervous that she makes everything by hand. If she ever scales up, I hope she doesn’t have to change her ingredients.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i love givannis products but never thought about using their gel


----------



## Britt

Thank you ladies  


faithVA said:


> Interesting! I love things that I can find easily.


Yesss, I want products that I can get easily and more affordable.


GettingKinky said:


> @Britt I love your day 3 hair! I haven’t heard of Giovanni. I’m not even going to look because I don’t want to even consider buying anything else. I’m back to my plan of using all my stuff up  (KCKT, ICH) so that I can just use UFD/jello shot.
> 
> I think you’re going to like ecoslay. I hope she’s able to stay in business, it makes me a little nervous that she makes everything by hand. If she ever scales up, I hope she doesn’t have to change her ingredients.


Yeahhh, I got her email that she makes everything in the kitchen and shipping is high. So many small businesses have gone out of business. I used to see Giovanni gel in Whole Foods forever b/c i used to buy their products. The texture is similar to ICH. 
I like being able to have options in case things are reformulated or go out of business. What else do people use as a base gel?


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer after my wash day. Took 90 minutes to CCS. Definitely going to continue growing my hair out, but also reconsidering how long I ultimately want my hair to grow. I’d love a BSL wash and go, but the way my shrinkage is set up, that’s a lot of hair.

Going to research hair clips to get my hair off my neck during the summer that won’t mess up my wash and go.


----------



## faithVA

Did my CCS today. Will refresh again hopefully on Wednesday.


----------



## faithVA

Yeah, that color is calling. I think it is a done deal this weekend.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Yeah, that color is calling. I think it is a done deal this weekend.


don't forget to post pics


----------



## EmmJaii

I completely forgot to post pics from my Orange Marmalade wash n go. It was SO defined and bouncy, but when I went to fluff it, I had a slight grey cast and flakes EVERYWHERE. That’s the same issue I had with my own homemade flaxseed gel and I haven’t  been able to figure out how to avoid it. Since I couldn’t deal with the flaking, I just started over the next day with my usual UFD+ICH combo and my hair looks great (today is day 3). I’ve been CCSing every 2-3 days to try and rehydrate my hair since taking out my braids, and it seems to be working. My hair looks really good right now, defined, bouncy, and voluminous, so I’m going to go back to my 5 day interval.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> I completely forgot to post pics from my Orange Marmalade wash n go. It was SO defined and bouncy, but when I went to fluff it, I had a slight grey cast and flakes EVERYWHERE. That’s the same issue I had with my own homemade flaxseed gel and I haven’t  been able to figure out how to avoid it. Since I couldn’t deal with the flaking, I just started over the next day with my usual UFD+ICH combo and my hair looks great (today is day 3). I’ve been CCSing every 2-3 days to try and rehydrate my hair since taking out my braids, and it seems to be working. My hair looks really good right now, defined, bouncy, and voluminous, so I’m going to go back to my 5 day interval.


I have that same issue. I cannot use flaxseed gel. It doesn't matter how heavy or light I go. It doesn't flake on my hair but it makes my hair look really dull and gray. It is like the aloe gel soaks into the hair but the flax gel sits on top.


----------



## toaster

@EmmJaii I’ve moved from a twice weekly wash to once a week and I’m hopeful I can keep that up!

Going from 3x to 2x saved me so much time, so going from 2x to 1x could be life changing.


----------



## colorful_coils

Does anyone have this issue with the Earthtones Naturals gel?

On the first few days, I have no flakes. However, as the cast continues to soften/break, I get an insane amount of flakes. I've tried different techniques and using different amounts of the gel, but I keep getting the same results. Not too sure what I'm doing wrong. I love the hold I get from this gel and don't want to stop using it though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I found a huge bottle of UFD in the basement this afternoon.

I still haven’t started washngo. It’s so easy to just do a tucked ponytail.

I’m steaming in some treatments at the moment so who knows I might just go ahead and take some gel in and see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA

colorful_coils said:


> Does anyone have this issue with the Earthtones Naturals gel?
> 
> On the first few days, I have no flakes. However, as the cast continues to soften/break, I get an insane amount of flakes. I've tried different techniques and using different amounts of the gel, but I keep getting the same results. Not too sure what I'm doing wrong. I love the hold I get from this gel and don't want to stop using it though.


Are you using over another gel? over a leave-in? or directly after the conditioner?

If after a gel or leave-in, what products are you using?


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> Does anyone have this issue with the Earthtones Naturals gel?
> 
> On the first few days, I have no flakes. However, as the cast continues to soften/break, I get an insane amount of flakes. I've tried different techniques and using different amounts of the gel, but I keep getting the same results. Not too sure what I'm doing wrong. I love the hold I get from this gel and don't want to stop using it though.


I haven’t noticed any flakes when I use it, but I might not be paying attention. I know with pretty much any gel with a cast, when it breaks on my hair I see tiny flakes in the air but never anything on my clothes or on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

UFD washngo


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> UFD washngo


Beautiful @Bette Davis Eyes !!


----------



## bubbles12345

My hair is still so dehydrated ..I still have to ccs 2x-3x a week even after doing 4 months of the detox with a twa. 

My curly stylist told me my hair is very low porosity so I'm assuming that's the reason it won't accept water.

Hope my hair gets hydrated soon.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> My hair is still so dehydrated ..I still have to ccs 2x-3x a week even after doing 4 months of the detox with a twa.
> 
> My curly stylist told me my hair is very low porosity so I'm assuming that's the reason it won't accept water.
> 
> Hope my hair gets hydrated soon.


Maybe your expectations just need an adjustment. If you have a twa, you will need to CCS at least 2x a week. That doesn't mean it is dehydrated. It just means that very short hair can only hold onto moisture for a short period of time. 

My hair is low porosity as well but for me that meant going from my needing to refresh every day to eventually getting to 3 days. But I don't have an expectation of my hair being able to hold onto water for a week at this short length. 

If you can get to 3rd day hair then I would say your hair is fine. You can try some of the super toppers some of the ladies are using to get your set to last longer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sat under the dryer last night and it was dry before bed.  Smushed a little but nothing major. I could get a week out of this but I’ll be washing again tomorrow.  Keeps the tangles at bay.

Probably use UFD as a topper with something else.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Sat under the dryer last night and it was dry before bed.  Smushed a little but nothing major. I could get a week out of this but I’ll be washing again tomorrow.  Keeps the tangles at bay.
> 
> Probably use UFD as a topper with something else.


It turned out nice. Do you reset every 2 days or every 3?


----------



## faithVA

I know I said I wasn't going to post about my hair until the end of April. But if I don't write it down, I might not remember  So, I am going to at least write down what I am doing. I won't take any pictures though and I won't be commenting on my hair just what I did. I think the mental break is doing me good.

Did a mid-week condition and style before work.
I rinsed and saturated my hair with water.
Poured highly diluted conditioner over my hair and squeezed this in.
Added regular conditioner on top and smoothed it in.
Detangled with the Denman
Rinsed and saturated my hair with water
Put on a plastic cap and let my hair sit while showering.
Saturated my hair with water
Applied UFD to outside
Took small amounts and smoothed through in small sections.
I went back through with very small amounts of UFD, added water to my hand and smoothed through the section.

What I'm thinking.
Like you have to prime certain surfaces before you paint them, I'm thinking I may need to prime my hair before applying product.
Applying the diluted conditioner first and then regular conditioner worked well and my hair was much smoother. I am going to try this with the gel. I have used diluted gel before when my hair was longer and it worked nicely and was faster. I'm going to try a very diluted gel mixture just a a primer before I start adding gel.

I also think I may be onto something with adding water. Instead of trying to add water and squeeze it in, I will try to add water section by section, adding the water and smoothing in the gel at the same time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> It turned out nice. Do you reset every 2 days or every 3?


At the most every 3 but because my hair curls and coils and sticks to itself , two days would be the sweet spot @faithVA


----------



## bubbles12345

faithVA said:


> Maybe your expectations just need an adjustment. If you have a twa, you will need to CCS at least 2x a week. That doesn't mean it is dehydrated. It just means that very short hair can only hold onto moisture for a short period of time.
> 
> My hair is low porosity as well but for me that meant going from my needing to refresh every day to eventually getting to 3 days. But I don't have an expectation of my hair being able to hold onto water for a week at this short length.
> 
> If you can get to 3rd day hair then I would say your hair is fine. You can try some of the super toppers some of the ladies are using to get your set to last longer.


Just wondering, why don't twa hold water for more than 3 days? I've seen ladies with my length (2-4inches) be able to have their wash n gos defined and last for a week. 

My stylist told me that my hair was dry.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> Just wondering, why don't twa hold water for more than 3 days? I've seen ladies with my length (2-4inches) be able to have their wash n gos defined and last for a week.
> 
> My stylist told me that my hair was dry.


I can't speak for the ladies you mention. I don't know what products they are using. Can you keep a twa for a week if you use ecostyler? Probably. Are they low porosity? What type of curl pattern do they have? Is their hair fine, medium, coarse? All of those things come into play. 

I know my stylist and the ladies that do the digital curl thingee, do share that the shorter the hair the more often you may need to refresh. 

Imagine you have a 2 inch straw and a 10 inch straw. Which one can hold more water? With 2 to 4 inches of hair your hair can only absorb so much water. And if you are low porosity, you absorb even less.

If you are using more botanical gels with more natural toppers, your hair may not hold up as well as something that is more synthetic like ecostyler.

How long ago did your stylist say your hair is dry? Did the give you recommendations to fix that?

I know my hair was very dry when I started last January. I detoxed for 30 days my hair was much better. Then I switched my shampoos over to what was recommended and started resetting every 2 to 4 days. I have low porosity hair, with parts being between 4 and 6 inches. I can force my hair to make it to 5 days but my hair really likes 3 days if I want it to look like something and on day 4 it is moving towards brittleness. 

If I dry my hair with a dryer or blow dryer I usually max out around 3 days. If I want to try to extend my hair, I spritz it with a light glycerin spray before I shower which seems to help me with another day or 2. 

But if you notice the ladies in here even with longer hair, using mostly botanical products don't always get a week.


----------



## toaster

Great post @faithVA 

Very helpful and informative as I haven’t been doing this process for as long as you.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Great post @faithVA
> 
> Very helpful and informative as I haven’t been doing this process for as long as you.


I know you meant this in the kindest way. But what I heard was girl you have been doing this forever and your hair is raggedy. But I've been doing this just for a little while and my hair turns out perfectly every time.   

OK. Trust that I know what you meant. But understand that my mind went straight down into a hole cuz that is how I roll.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA

You know what I meant but I am *screaming* at you and your negative thoughts.

Your hair is far from raggedy! But we’re not talking about your hair this month so until next month.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> You know what I meant but I am *screaming* at you and your negative thoughts.
> 
> Your hair is far from raggedy! But we’re not talking about your hair this month so until next month.


I hope you are screaming like laughing really hard, right? Because I was laughing really hard. 

Yeah, we aren't talking about my hair. And I will take a hug. I take all hugs. 

I'm just joking around. I feel like being mischievous today and have to mess with someone.


----------



## toaster

Yes I was cackling @faithVA! You just went all the way left from my two sentence post


----------



## toaster

I always thought my hair was going to look like Corinne Bailey Rae’s hair. And honestly in a twist out when my hair was longer it was similar texture, but nowhere near the volume.

I love volume on other people but I’m lazy, I want gelled hair that lasts a week. And that doesn’t have volume.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> UFD washngo


So much definition,  and I love  your color.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> I always thought my hair was going to look like Corinne Bailey Rae’s hair. And honestly in a twist out when my hair was longer it was similar texture, but nowhere near the volume.
> 
> I love volume on other people but I’m lazy, I want gelled hair that lasts a week. And that doesn’t have volume.



I never imagined shrinkage would look like this. I just knew my curls would be big and boing. Tuh.  My hair will never hang up my shoulders unless I’m past waist length if that.  I honestly don’t have it in me to grow my hair that long.
One day I’ll wake up and cut it off and keep it short.  

 I used to cut my hair all the time. Now I just love the ability to throw it in a tucked textured ponytail.  I’d miss that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have that as I am color gel. I’m going to try that tomorrow over UFD.  I wanna see this blondish color dries.  I’ll only do the front of my hair though.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I never imagined shrinkage would look like this. I just knew my curls would be big and boing. Tuh.  My hair will never hang up my shoulders unless I’m past waist length if that.  I honestly don’t have it in me to grow my hair that long.
> One day I’ll wake up and cut it off and keep it short.
> 
> I used to cut my hair all the time. Now I just love the ability to throw it in a tucked textured ponytail.  I’d miss that.


Yes! I can’t see not being able to pull my hair up and out of my face. But if my hair was short... it wouldn’t be in my face.

Cutting my hair down is definitely on my list of future hairstyles. I think it’s so chic and effortless looking (although I know it’s not actually effortless).


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I never imagined shrinkage would look like this. I just knew my curls would be big and boing. Tuh.  My hair will never hang up my shoulders unless I’m past waist length if that.  I honestly don’t have it in me to grow my hair that long.
> One day I’ll wake up and cut it off and keep it short.
> 
> I used to cut my hair all the time. Now I just love the ability to throw it in a tucked textured ponytail.  I’d miss that.


I keep thinking  about getting a cut with a great shape, but I also like having the ability to just put my hair in a puff or a ponytail. 
I totally feel you about your shrinkage keeping your hair from reaching your shoulders.


----------



## faithVA

I have short hair, so I wouldn't recommend it. It sounds good but the reality of it (meh) For me unless I keep it cut really close, it is more work than long hair. And keeping it cut close takes a lot because you have to keep getting it cut. Whenever, I get pass this stage, I plan to never get my hair cut to a point where I can not wear a nice puff or bun. 

Just needed to get that off my chest


----------



## colorful_coils

faithVA said:


> Are you using over another gel? over a leave-in? or directly after the conditioner?
> 
> If after a gel or leave-in, what products are you using?


I've been using it over UFD and with no leave-in. I used it with leave-in the first few times, and thought that was the issue, but it happens with or without it.


----------



## faithVA

colorful_coils said:


> I've been using it over UFD and with no leave-in. I used it with leave-in the first few times, and thought that was the issue, but it happens with or without it.


@toaster, any ideas why it is flaking on her?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You hair isn’t completely clean and there’s other product on top of your hair strands 

Your hair doesn’t have enough water to distribute the gel evenly

the gel is aloe based/FSG. I have to have tons of water to make sure it’s emulsified into my hair and I don’t shake my hair. Then to break the cast I run a little leave in/oil down the strands after it’s dry.

When my gel flakes on me , it’s one of these three reasons.  @colorful_coils


----------



## toaster

@colorful_coils have you tried applying the UFD in the shower and then the earthtones max gel out of the shower?

for some reason it works really well for me that way.

Other thoughts are the conditioner isn’t rinsed all the way or you’re using too much earthtones and not enough UFD.

On each 1/3 of my hair I use like 8’pumps from the liter sized UFD and maybe 6 nickel sizes of the earthtones gel. Way more UFD before applying earthtones.


----------



## GettingKinky

I need my hair cut into a shape. Whenever I see pictures of myself with my hair down and curly, my first thought is that it’s so shapeless. It’s been 14 months now. I was waiting for the stylist near me to reopen, but I’m starting to think she may never reopen.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I need my hair cut into a shape. Whenever I see pictures of myself with my hair down and curly, my first thought is that it’s so shapeless. It’s been 14 months now. I was waiting for the stylist near me to reopen, but I’m starting to think she may never reopen.


Ugh that sucks! Go get your shape! Do you have any backup stylists that you’ve spotted on Instagram? You’re in California, right? Are there a lot of curly stylists there?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Ugh that sucks! Go get your shape! Do you have any backup stylists that you’ve spotted on Instagram? You’re in California, right? Are there a lot of curly stylists there?


I’ve seen a few others on IG at least 2 CIK and one non CIK. I’ll just have to drive an hour or 2. The one I’ve been stalking for the last 14 months is only 10 minutes away. But she’s super conservative about Covid and hasn’t said when she’s opening in again. I guess I need to drive a bit further I’m tired of waiting for her. 
Or I could go back to the Deva place that did my first 2 cuts, but I think she cut too much off the crown so I’m not excited to go to her again.


----------



## colorful_coils

@toaster @faithVA @Bette Davis Eyes Thank y'all so much for the help with the Earthtones Naturals gel!! I suspect that it's a combination of everything y'all have mentioned here. I'm going to tweak a few things the next time that I do my hair and see what happens.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve seen a few others on IG at least 2 CIK and one non CIK. I’ll just have to drive an hour or 2. The one I’ve been stalking for the last 14 months is only 10 minutes away. But she’s super conservative about Covid and hasn’t said when she’s opening in again. I guess I need to drive a bit further I’m tired of waiting for her.
> Or I could go back to the Deva place that did my first 2 cuts, but I think she cut too much off the crown so I’m not excited to go to her again.


Can you shoot her an email or IM to see if she has any plans? Since many are getting vaccines, she might be close to ready.


----------



## faithVA

I've been looking at some new stylist as well. There is one close to me, maybe 15 minutes, I'm just not sure about here. She knows about CIK but she isn't a stylist. I think her cuts may be OK but I'm not sure about her products. She has her own product line. I keep looking at her head and I'm  

There is another stylist in Raleigh, which is a few hours for me. Would just make it a nice long weekend. She is a CIK stylist and I think she does good work but her prices are a bit too much for me since it is unproven territory. Most of her plans include a cut and I just want a wash and go to see your work. I may need to email her and see if she will just do that. But she may be a bit too far for my regular stylist. I don't mind driving an hour but I'm not sure I want to drive 2 hours.

Then there is another stylist on the other side of town. She is not a CIK stylist. She is a devacurl. Her prices are reasonable. And I like from her IG that she won't cut if you tell her not to. But she doesn't do a lot of tightly coily hair, so not sure about that. And she has this new client questionnaire that it like a college entrance document 

More than likely I will go back to my current stylist and have a talk with here. I think neither she nor I understood how my hair would grow out. I think on most people my cut would have grown out OK but because of my different curl patterns and my graying sides, I get this weird effect. My sides and back which she tapered as low as she could, appear to be longer than the rest of my hair  It really doesn't make any sense. 

Just talking through things


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Anyone tried Adwoa before? It's a black owned brand.


----------



## faithVA

Aisha put the 30 day detox on yt. It is long. Going to watch it and see if I can add additional info to my arsenal. I think instead of saying "the real", they should just call it the Cut It Kinky 30 Day Hair Detox or something like that. 

The Real 30 Day Hair Detox


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Anyone tried Adwoa before? It's a black owned brand.


My sister uses their leave in and loves it! Just ordered her 2 bottles from the Sephora sale.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Aisha put the 30 day detox on yt. It is long. Going to watch it and see if I can add additional info to my arsenal. I think instead of saying "the real", they should just call it the Cut It Kinky 30 Day Hair Detox or something like that.
> 
> The Real 30 Day Hair Detox


Oooh I want to watch too!

I saw some YouTube videos suggested for me about “division in the natural hair world” and “who started no oils or butters.”

I didn’t watch them, but I guess “the real” is a reference to this drama?

They need a lawyer and a trademark. No one is calling themselves the “real” olaplex. It’s just... Olaplex. Or Devacurl. Or any other brand/method.


----------



## toaster

The workout pineapple is really working for me. It also slightly stretched my wash and go each day, so it remains about the same length as the days go on.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oooh I want to watch too!
> 
> I saw some YouTube videos suggested for me about “division in the natural hair world” and “who started no oils or butters.”
> 
> I didn’t watch them, but I guess “the real” is a reference to this drama?
> 
> They need a lawyer and a trademark. No one is calling themselves the “real” olaplex. It’s just... Olaplex. Or Devacurl. Or any other brand/method.



I don't know if it is worth watching. I'm not sure if they even talk about detox in this entire video. I watched the first 40 minutes then started scanning. This looked more like a PR move.


----------



## toaster

I should have known @faithVA 

Speaking of cutting and new stylists. I’m going to try and get to late May/ early June and do a self trim.

Then in November or December I think I’ll go to Embrace Natural Beauty for a wash and go and have her trim my hair.

The only thing that gives me pause is she gets her hair cut my getting a press and a trim! Her curly cuts are beautiful on her clients, but if she doesn’t believe in them, why should I have her cut my hair. I don’t know.

I’m being too picky. Mona did a beautiful job cutting my hair and her hair is straight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Anyone tried Adwoa before? It's a black owned brand.


I’ve only tried the DC. It was okay to me @oneastrocurlie


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Can you shoot her an email or IM to see if she has any plans? Since many are getting vaccines, she might be close to ready.


I might. But I get the impression from her IG stories that she’s tired of people asking her that question.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I don't know if it is worth watching. I'm not sure if they even talk about detox in this entire video. I watched the first 40 minutes then started scanning. This looked more like a PR move.


All these stylists can talk. Whenever I come across a live they are always at least an hour. I’ve stopped listening.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair this morning. I used the Briogeo Curl Charisma conditioner for the first time. It’s is definitely a thick and heavy conditioner. I feel like it may leave too much coating on my strands, but I’m going to use it a few more times before I make a final call.
I styled with Mousse Def and put my hair in a bun. I don’t know why I’m working so hard to have a great wash n go when I think I look best with my hair up
I think the problem when I wear my hair out is that too much of my hair falls forward and it looks unbalanced. I’m hoping a cut will fix it. Or maybe a stylist can show me a better way to part my hair.


----------



## colorful_coils

oneastrocurlie said:


> Anyone tried Adwoa before? It's a black owned brand.


I've tried all their products. They're all staples for me, except for the gel (flakes on me) and the oil (I don't use oils anymore, but it was a nice, light one). All very moisturizing and the leave-in/cream give great definition.

Two things to be wary of: 

The deep conditioner has protein in it. I can still use it weekly because my hair loves protein, but I'd definitely recommend using it every other week if that's not the case for you. 
All the products have oil/butter in their first five ingredients or very high up. So if you follow the Black Girl Curls regimen, these products would be unapproved.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

colorful_coils said:


> I've tried all their products. They're all staples for me, except for the gel (flakes on me) and the oil (I don't use oils anymore, but it was a nice, light one). All very moisturizing and the leave-in/cream give great definition.
> 
> Two things to be wary of:
> 
> The deep conditioner has protein in it. I can still use it weekly because my hair loves protein, but I'd definitely recommend using it every other week if that's not the case for you.
> All the products have oil/butter in their first five ingredients or very high up. So if you follow the Black Girl Curls regimen, these products would be unapproved.



Thanks for that. I do find I like protein conditioners. I'll have to take a look at the ingredients list again. I don't follow the their regimen but I did have a CR DC whose second ingredient was ghee butter and wasn't a fan. But ghee is sooo oily. Idk why you'd be that as a second ingredient in a DC.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

So I'm experimenting with toppers. Ordered and received the Trepadora Papaya Slip. I totally used entirely TOO MUCH because it sucked up all the moisture out of my hair. FAIL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to figure out how to take some clear pictures.  Videos show the sheen and color
So much better.  






						Watch this story by Lashawn on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I washed my hair this morning. I used the Briogeo Curl Charisma conditioner for the first time. It’s is definitely a thick and heavy conditioner. I feel like it may leave too much coating on my strands, but I’m going to use it a few more times before I make a final call.
> I styled with Mousse Def and put my hair in a bun. I don’t know why I’m working so hard to have a great wash n go when I think I look best with my hair up
> I think the problem when I wear my hair out is that too much of my hair falls forward and it looks unbalanced. I’m hoping a cut will fix it. Or maybe a stylist can show me a better way to part my hair.
> 
> View attachment 471343


Looks good. If I had that much hair, this would be how I rocked it 5 out of 7 days


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I need to figure out how to take some clear pictures.  Videos show the sheen and color
> So much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by Lashawn on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


You can't share IG photos publicly. 

Can you take a video and then take pics from the video?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA  what do you mean? You can share pictures


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA  what do you mean? You can share pictures


When I click the link you shared, it wants me to log into IG. I don't have an IG so I can't see the pictures. Sorry, I didn't make that clear. I was being lazy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> When I click the link you shared, it wants me to log into IG. I don't have an IG so I can't see the pictures. Sorry, I didn't make that clear. I was being lazy


Oooooohhhhhhhh.  See my gf doesn’t have IG either and for some reason she can see my page. She just searches it. If it’s private then. No.  
Hmm I gotta ask her how she see it @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh.  See my gf doesn’t have IG either and for some reason she can see my page. She just searches it. If it’s private then. No.
> Hmm I gotta ask her how she see it @faithVA





This is what I see. And if I click login with Facebook it wants all kinds of log in info which I don't remember


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> View attachment 471349
> 
> 
> This is what I see. And if I click login with Facebook it wants all kinds of log in info which I don't remember



I wonder if it’s because she uses her phone.  @faithVA


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Looks good. If I had that much hair, this would be how I rocked it 5 out of 7 days


Thanks, when I was transitioning I wore buns almost all the time. But my thinking was that I was transitioning so I could wear my hair out and curly. But to me it doesn’t look as good as a bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had all day to do my hair. Now I’m sitting here at 624 debating starting.  I do this all the time , lol.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> I have that same issue. I cannot use flaxseed gel. It doesn't matter how heavy or light I go. It doesn't flake on my hair but it makes my hair look really dull and gray. It is like the aloe gel soaks into the hair but the flax gel sits on top.


Thank you for this. I was trying to figure out why my hair has been looking _off_ lately. My go-to gel combo has been UFD & Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed gel. Last two sets, my hair has looked kinda dull after drying completely. Not as bad as the Doux PopLock Glaze had it but close. I guess I need to plan my first wash on Friday to be the KC Come Clean. I intended to make this weeks wash a “The Doux” only day but I can adjust.

Has anyone had any particular luck pairing a topper/gel with the Camille Rose gel? I remember it was super moisturizing for my hair & caused it to fluff out.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I had all day to do my hair. Now I’m sitting here at 624 debating starting.  I do this all the time , lol.


 I tend to procrastinate too.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Thank you for this. I was trying to figure out why my hair has been looking _off_ lately. My go-to gel combo has been UFD & Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed gel. Last two sets, my hair has looked kinda dull after drying completely. Not as bad as the Doux PopLock Glaze had it but close. I guess I need to plan my first wash on Friday to be the KC Come Clean. I intended to make this weeks wash a “The Doux” only day but I can adjust.
> 
> Has anyone had any particular luck pairing a topper/gel with the Camille Rose gel? I remember it was super moisturizing for my hair & caused it to fluff out.


Maybe you can use it over the UFD?


----------



## faithVA

This is so weird. So before I started doing wash and goes, trying to get the hair in the back to grow was painful. It took forever. Now, I think the back of my hair is literally growing faster than the rest of my hair. In November, the stylist tapered the back really close. Maybe I had 1/2" to 1" of hair. Today I measured it and I have 4". I'm thinking my top and sides were about 2" and now they are about 4", which is what I was expecting. 

I just think it is odd that all of a sudden the back just takes off.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> This is so weird. So before I started doing wash and goes, trying to get the hair in the back to grow was painful. It took forever. Now, I think the back of my hair is literally growing faster than the rest of my hair. In November, the stylist tapered the back really close. Maybe I had 1/2" to 1" of hair. Today I measured it and I have 4". I'm thinking my top and sides were about 2" and now they are about 4", which is what I was expecting.
> 
> I just think it is odd that all of a sudden the back just takes off.


That’s interesting. Was the back of your hair the most dehydrated part?


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> This is so weird. So before I started doing wash and goes, trying to get the hair in the back to grow was painful. It took forever. Now, I think the back of my hair is literally growing faster than the rest of my hair. In November, the stylist tapered the back really close. Maybe I had 1/2" to 1" of hair. Today I measured it and I have 4". I'm thinking my top and sides were about 2" and now they are about 4", which is what I was expecting.
> 
> I just think it is odd that all of a sudden the back just takes off.


I have to say, I think tightly curled hair looks much better when it’s the same length all around. It’s going to naturally taper/layer because the hair at the front of your head will always fall shorter than hair at the back, but something about even hair all around is my favorite.

When you eventually get a cut I hope your stylist doesn’t take off all the hair on the back/sides.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s interesting. Was the back of your hair the most dehydrated part?


I really don't know. Maybe that is it. I really have no idea 

I've always had a problem with the back breaking off even when I was a child. When I was in college, every year the back would just break off and I would be bald. It was always prone to breakage and SSKs. It is the curliest part of my hair. And it is the part that never stayed relaxed. After two weeks it just curled back up.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I have to say, I think tightly curled hair looks much better when it’s the same length all around. It’s going to naturally taper/layer because the hair at the front of your head will always fall shorter than hair at the back, but something about even hair all around is my favorite.
> 
> When you eventually get a cut I hope your stylist doesn’t take off all the hair on the back/sides.



I think I know what she is trying to do. I have seen pictures. But I'm going to have to see if my hair even does what I think she thinks it will do. Until it starts to hang more I don't think it is going to be hard to tell. I have started collecting pictures of what I think I want it to look like.

But I don't plan on getting it tapered again. Next time I go, I will have her trim my ends and then we can discuss what gets cut. Even if I have to keep it awkward for another 6 to 9 months until the crown hangs to my ears then I will do that.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can use it over the UFD?


Since I basically treat UFD like a leave-in, that’s my first thought. My sister tried the Camille Rose this week under Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink flaxseed gel and is having flake city.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Since I basically treat UFD like a leave-in, that’s my first thought. My sister tried the Camille Rose this week under Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink flaxseed gel and is having flake city.


Yeah, I haven't tried enough gels to be of help. But maybe it just needs more water or less Aunt Jackie's.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint on YouTube a lot of people compare the Camille rose curl maker to UFD. It seems split on who prefers which gel, but I gather they are pretty similar?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can’t stand the curl maker due to the coconut oil being high.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I can’t stand the curl maker due to the coconut oil being high.


So how do you really feel about it @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I can’t stand the curl maker due to the coconut oil being high.


Oooooh! I completely forgot about that. It’s the third ingredient, that’s way up there!! Wow!! My hair/scalp hates coconut oil; I even had a hard time with it in the TPH protein gel mask, my scalp was itchy for a couple days. 
I think I’ll stick to my UFD.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Everyone’s always loving Camille rose and I wanted to.  Lolol I can’t stand her line.  I only like the leave in collection with the honey one.  I tried but my hair doesn’t like anything of hers.  
Back in the day the algae deep conditioner was nice but then it reformulated @faithVA


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint on YouTube a lot of people compare the Camille rose curl maker to UFD. It seems split on who prefers which gel, but I gather they are pretty similar?





LavenderMint said:


> Oooooh! I completely forgot about that. It’s the third ingredient, that’s way up there!! Wow!! My hair/scalp hates coconut oil; I even had a hard time with it in the TPH protein gel mask, my scalp was itchy for a couple days.
> I think I’ll stick to my UFD.


It’s really interesting because, looking at the ingredient lists, UFD is extremely similar to the Kinky Curly custard. The only difference I can spot is the KCCC has pectin and UFD doesn’t. Now I wonder if the pectin is enough to make such a big difference in the performance of the two gels in my hair. (Although, admittedly, I had no idea how to use the KC at first.) Both seem to have a learning curve, where they are supposed to be applied in very particular ways. I’m very curious now. I know KCKT&CC is one of your favored combos, @toaster & I’m way more willing to give that a try again than try CR curl maker again.


----------



## faithVA

Back in the day when I had hair and when I was using clay, I took a pic of the back of my hair and was surprised how my hair was more wavy than tightly curly. What I don't know because I just can't remember, is whether I had heat damage or not. I am interested in seeing if my hair stays tightly coily or starts to wave a little more. I just find this picture interesting because I'm looking at it like whose head is this?


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint i love love love that kinky curly combo. I use the knot today the way I use UFD. liberally on each section. Then I further divide the sections and use like nickel size amounts of the curling custard on the smaller sections. Super defined and moisturized curls every time.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA 

Pretty waves! My hair is definitely tightly coiled, but the weight of the hair weighs it down to right waves. I can see a difference in my curl pattern even over the last 4 months of growth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When my hair is short it curls into tight s. Now that’s it long it curls into long S which is wavy.  

however the hair that’s in the back is longer but curls tighter so it looks like slinky’s while the front is stretched longer and is wavy.

kCCC is the ultimate styler and I feel every styler that comes out has tried to top it. When UFD first came out it was a big debate that they stole KCCC formula except for the one different ingredient. However they both act different in my hair. Together it’s super moist city.

KCCC works year round.  UFD not so much.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Pretty waves! My hair is definitely tightly coiled, but the weight of the hair weighs it down to right waves. I can see a difference in my curl pattern even over the last 4 months of growth.


That is good to know. I'm not sure at what length my hair starts to have weight. The front is 6 inches and it still doesn't have much weight. Maybe it is between 8 and 10.  

The picture is without product. I love my hair with no product. But as soon as I put anything on it to me it is ruined  But maybe I will figure that out.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> When my hair is short it curls into tight s. Now that’s it long it curls into long S which is wavy.
> 
> however the hair that’s in the back is longer but curls tighter so it looks like slinky’s while the front is stretched longer and is wavy.
> 
> kCCC is the ultimate styler and I feel every styler that comes out has tried to top it. When UFD first came out it was a big debate that they stole KCCC formula except for the one different ingredient. However they both act different in my hair. Together it’s super moist city.
> 
> KCCC works year round.  UFD not so much.


OK cool. I don't think I caught most peoples transitions. 

That is good information about the combo. I am seeing more people online trying it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Take any low par gel that had weight and smooth either KCCC or UFD as a topper. 

works for years. I’ve been cocktailing stylers for awhile.  Creamy on bottom. Clear on top. Clear on bottom.  Creamy on top. Depends on what’s in the ingredients.

which is why I never a leave in or oil during washngo season. There’s no need.
I switch to oils for braidouts and twist outs because I don’t use stylers in the winter really. Only oils or pomades/ butters.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> When my hair is short it curls into tight s. Now that’s it long it curls into long S which is wavy.
> 
> however the hair that’s in the back is longer but curls tighter so it looks like slinky’s while the front is stretched longer and is wavy.
> 
> kCCC is the ultimate styler and I feel every styler that comes out has tried to top it. When UFD first came out it was a big debate that they stole KCCC formula except for the one different ingredient. However they both act different in my hair. Together it’s super moist city.
> 
> KCCC works year round.  UFD not so much.


Do you remember at what length your hair started to shift towards a wave?


----------



## bubbles12345

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint i love love love that kinky curly combo. I use the knot today the way I use UFD. liberally on each section. Then I further divide the sections and use like nickel size amounts of the curling custard on the smaller sections. Super defined and moisturized curls every time.



I'm trying to figure out how to get the KCCC method to work because I'm not a fan of ICH lol.

So after you apply the KCKT do you rewet your hair slightly and then add the KCCC? (The container says to add KCCC on very wet hair for tight coils but I'm afraid that it will remove the KCKT I added to my hair.)

Do you apply KCCC in the shower or out of the shower? 

I know the As recommended adding some water to KCCC in an applicator bottle. I tried that earlier this week and think I added too much water. I'll try again with less water.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Do you remember at what length your hair started to shift towards a wave?


Around the sweet spot of not APL but past shoulder. @faithVA


----------



## toaster

bubbles12345 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get the KCCC method to work because I'm not a fan of ICH lol.
> 
> So after you apply the KCKT do you rewet your hair slightly and then add the KCCC? (The container says to add KCCC on very wet hair for tight coils but I'm afraid that it will remove the KCKT I added to my hair.)
> 
> Do you apply KCCC in the shower or out of the shower?
> 
> I know the As recommended adding some water to KCCC in an applicator bottle. I tried that earlier this week and think I added too much water. I'll try again with less water.


I apply both products in the shower, and I don’t add water between the knot today and curling custard steps. I DO make sure to apply knot today to soaking wet hair.

I, personally, am not diluting anything, because I’m lazy. It works well for me if I make sure to use a lot of the knot today and a little (well, decent size) of the custard.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Around the sweet spot of not APL but past shoulder. @faithVA


OK Thanks. I have a long way to go to there.


----------



## bubbles12345

toaster said:


> I apply both products in the shower, and I don’t add water between the knot today and curling custard steps. I DO make sure to apply knot today to soaking wet hair.
> 
> I, personally, am not diluting anything, because I’m lazy. It works well for me if I make sure to use a lot of the knot today and a little (well, decent size) of the custard.


Thank you!! Yes I like your method better since I'm lazy too lol


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> That is good to know. I'm not sure at what length my hair starts to have weight. The front is 6 inches and it still doesn't have much weight. Maybe it is between 8 and 10.
> 
> The picture is without product. I love my hair with no product. But as soon as I put anything on it to me it is ruined  But maybe I will figure that out.


@that_loulou on IG styles her son’s hair without any product and it always looks good. Maybe her techniques would work well for you.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get the KCCC method to work because I'm not a fan of ICH lol.
> 
> So after you apply the KCKT do you rewet your hair slightly and then add the KCCC? (The container says to add KCCC on very wet hair for tight coils but I'm afraid that it will remove the KCKT I added to my hair.)
> 
> Do you apply KCCC in the shower or out of the shower?
> 
> I know the As recommended adding some water to KCCC in an applicator bottle. I tried that earlier this week and think I added too much water. I'll try again with less water.


I didn’t like the As method of diluting the custard. I never got a gel cast that way. 
I would apply the custard in smallish sections straight from the jar.
Why don’t you like ICH?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @that_loulou on IG styles her son’s hair without any product and it always looks good. Maybe her techniques would work well for you.


Thanks. I'm going to try some different things once I can wear a puff. I'm afraid to experiment right now because if it doesn't work out I don't have a back up. I would have to redo my hair and sigh, that sounds painful


----------



## toaster

I think this Sunday I’ll try a UFD/KCCC wash and go. Undecided if I’ll apply KCCC in the shower or out. In the shower is certainly less messy.


----------



## bubbles12345

GettingKinky said:


> I didn’t like the As method of diluting the custard. I never got a gel cast that way.
> I would apply the custard in smallish sections straight from the jar.
> Why don’t you like ICH?



I don't think I know how to use ICH. When I use it with UFD, sometimes it messes up my definition immediately and it dries really hard. Is it supposed to be hard like that? Lol

I get more coils with the KCKTCC method.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> I don't think I know how to use it. When I use it with UFD, sometimes it messes up my definition immediately and it dries really hard. Is it supposed to be hard like that? Lol
> 
> I get more coils with the KCKTCC method.


I’ve never tried KCCC with UFD. I’ve only used it with KCKT.


----------



## faithVA

bubbles12345 said:


> I don't think I know how to use ICH. When I use it with UFD, sometimes it messes up my definition immediately and it dries really hard. Is it supposed to be hard like that? Lol
> 
> I get more coils with the KCKTCC method.


How much ICH are you using? It should dry hard to provide a cast. But perhaps you may be using more than you need.


----------



## faithVA

I watched a yt video on Jackie's Beauty Bar yesterday. Sorry if this was posted but I did a search and nada came up.

Jackie's Beauty Bar

I'm going to try her way of applying product and doing smaller sections without worrying about getting the outer layer and adding more water. I'm not going to do the ICH at this time. But I did find it interesting that she did the ICH right behind the UFD. 

I really love that dryer. I want one of those.


----------



## faithVA

I'm prepping my hair today to color this weekend. I shampooed, conditioned and then added a light layer of KKNT. Will see how this dries.

I think my bang is low porosity which is why it puffs up. It is very thirsty and I'm not sure how to get enough water into Peppermint Patty.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I watched a yt video on Jackie's Beauty Bar yesterday. Sorry if this was posted but I did a search and nada came up.
> 
> Jackie's Beauty Bar
> 
> I'm going to try her way of applying product and doing smaller sections without worrying about getting the outer layer and adding more water. I'm not going to do the ICH at this time. But I did find it interesting that she did the ICH right behind the UFD.
> 
> I really love that dryer. I want one of those.


Oooh that’s how I do my hair! This notion of getting all the product on my hair and then going back in to smooth and style never made sense to me. I go in small sections and do everything in sections. It works! Really gets to the roots!

and  Peppermint Patty


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oooh that’s how I do my hair! This notion of getting all the product on my hair and then going back in to smooth and style never made sense to me. I go in small sections and do everything in sections. It works! Really gets to the roots!
> 
> and  Peppermint Patty


Cool. That's how I used to do it. But when I started watching the A's I tried to do it that way. I can't seem to master that way even after a year.

I know you have told us a thousand times. Will you please share your process again or give me a link to where you talk about it?

Do you have to add water as you go? 

One thing she did which I thought was interesting is that she put the ICH in her hand and then added water. And when the young lady did it herself, she didn't really worry about the hair being really defined after the UFD. She used the brush and then added the ICH and it looked fine. This method seems to allow for the hair not to be perfect at every step.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Cool. That's how I used to do it. But when I started watching the A's I tried to do it that way. I can't seem to master that way even after a year.
> 
> I know you have told us a thousand times. Will you please share your process again or give me a link to where you talk about it?
> 
> Do you have to add water as you go?
> 
> One thing she did which I thought was interesting is that she put the ICH in her hand and then added water. And when the young lady did it herself, she didn't really worry about the hair being really defined after the UFD. She used the brush and then added the ICH and it looked fine. This method seems to allow for the hair not to be perfect at every step.


I’m always happy to share. I love hair and this forum and I hope it never dies.

I clip my hair up into 3 sections before I get in the shower. Two in the back and one in the front.

I take one section down, shampoo, condition and detangle that section. I clip it back up with the conditioner in, and move to the next section.

Once all three sections are cleansed and conditioned and detangled, I go back to the first section to style. I rinse the conditioner well and my hair is soaking wet. I apply UFD to that section and the water immediately stops dripping. Then (without adding more water) I part the section as I go, so I take a small part of the bottom section and apply my topper (earthtones, the doux gel or mousse, anything really) and apply that in smaller sections (usually 6). This is when I rake and smooth and worry about definition.

Once that section is styled, I clip it out of the way and move on to the next section.

There’s no way I could just wet all of my hair at once and apply product to the outside. The inside would never have product on it. I prefer working in sections and then breaking those down. It keeps me organized and I never miss a part of my hair.

I do think if I just cleansed and conditioned in the shower but fully styled out of the shower I would try that adding water in the palm of my hand trick.

Applying product on wet hair definitely helps with the curl definition.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m always happy to share. I love hair and this forum and I hope it never dies.
> 
> I clip my hair up into 3 sections before I get in the shower. Two in the back and one in the front.
> 
> I take one section down, shampoo, condition and detangle that section. I clip it back up with the conditioner in, and move to the next section.
> 
> Once all three sections are cleansed and conditioned and detangled, I go back to the first section to style. I rinse the conditioner well and my hair is soaking wet. I apply UFD to that section and the water immediately stops dripping. Then (without adding more water) I part the section as I go, so I take a small part of the bottom section and apply my topper (earthtones, the doux gel or mousse, anything really) and apply that in smaller sections (usually 6). This is when I rake and smooth and worry about definition.
> 
> Once that section is styled, I clip it out of the way and move on to the next section.
> 
> There’s no way I could just wet all of my hair at once and apply product to the outside. The inside would never have product on it. I prefer working in sections and then breaking those down. It keeps me organized and I never miss a part of my hair.
> 
> I do think if I just cleansed and conditioned in the shower but fully styled out of the shower I would try that adding water in the palm of my hand trick.
> 
> Applying product on wet hair definitely helps with the curl definition.


Oh that is very descriptive. Thank you. So you rinse the conditioner out of each section right before you apply the UFD? That makes a lot of since. They there isn't any worry about it drying out. I may not have the length to do that. Maybe I can try rinsing out the back and then twisting it into sections. Something to think about.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Im a small section at a timer too when styling. My stylist does the same but she sprays each section with water first.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Oh that is very descriptive. Thank you. So you rinse the conditioner out of each section right before you apply the UFD? That makes a lot of since. They there isn't any worry about it drying out. I may not have the length to do that. Maybe I can try rinsing out the back and then twisting it into sections. Something to think about.


Yep! It definitely helps that I can clip sections of my hair out of the way, but leaving the conditioner in until right before I apply UFD helps with the hair not drying out. It seems like your hair is growing to the point where you can do some sections! Give it a try when you feel comfortable.


----------



## GettingKinky

I also work in smaller sections. 

- I shampoo all my hair at once
- I apply conditioner - a lot- in 4 sections
- Then I go back to each section and detangle and clip it back up
- I rinse all the conditioner at one time and section in 4 again
- I apply styler#1 to each section and make sure it’s well coated
- I apply styler #2 to each section and rake and smooth before I move on to the next one


----------



## faithVA

So should I follow @toaster method or the @GettingKinky method?  

Since my hair is still short and I don't think I can rinse out out condition in one section without rinsing out the gel I just applied I think I will try rinsing everything out and pinning it up and then try doing it by sections. 

I will figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## kimpaur

I decided to try PopLock alone and I am in LOVE. 

I had mixed results as a topper but I absolutely love it alone! The definition is insane. It truly is a one product WNG (though I did add Copper hair makeup,strictly for aesthetics) My hair also got close to completely dry in like 25 minutes-altogether it couldn’t have taken me but an hour and some change to do my hair today   

The only negative is my scalp is a tad bit itchy for some reason,but I’ll just have to see how it goes over the next few days


----------



## GettingKinky

kimpaur said:


> I decided to try PopLock alone and I am in LOVE.
> 
> I had mixed results as a topper but I absolutely love it alone! The definition is insane. It truly is a one product WNG (though I did add Copper hair makeup,strictly for aesthetics) My hair also got close to completely dry in like 25 minutes-altogether it couldn’t have taken me but an hour and some change to do my hair today
> 
> The only negative is my scalp is a tad bit itchy for some reason,but I’ll just have to see how it goes over the next few days



I am not going to be tempted to buy another product even though a 1 product WnG sounds perfect. Was there a big learning curve with it?


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> I decided to try PopLock alone and I am in LOVE.
> 
> I had mixed results as a topper but I absolutely love it alone! The definition is insane. It truly is a one product WNG (though I did add Copper hair makeup,strictly for aesthetics) My hair also got close to completely dry in like 25 minutes-altogether it couldn’t have taken me but an hour and some change to do my hair today
> 
> The only negative is my scalp is a tad bit itchy for some reason,but I’ll just have to see how it goes over the next few days


Fabulous. Let us know how it holds up. Where are the pictures?


----------



## kimpaur

GettingKinky said:


> I am not going to be tempted to buy another product even though a 1 product WnG sounds perfect. Was there a big learning curve with it?


It’s been a struggle using it with UFD. I was honestly considering returning it,but I ran out of UFD and figured why not?

I’m still very new to this WNG life but I found it very easy to use alone. I applied all over (adding a little water here and there)then “opened up” my hair and applied ,pretty much how Blonde A shows you on See Some Curls. The consistency is really similar to UFD but somehow gets kind of foamy the more you use. It definitely activates the curls more (for me personally) than UFD.


----------



## kimpaur

faithVA said:


> Fabulous. Let us know how it holds up. Where are the pictures?


Will do! 

I haven’t been able to upload pics on this site for months now (sadly)


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Will do!
> 
> I haven’t been able to upload pics on this site for months now (sadly)


Oh I understand. I can upload from my computer easily. But if I try to upload from my phone I have to do a lot of cropping and resizing to make sure they are less than 1K or whatever that size is. On my laptop it does not have a size restriction which is weird.


----------



## toaster

Glad you like it @kimpaur!!

Totally agree that pop lock works best on its own.


----------



## EmmJaii

bubbles12345 said:


> I don't think I know how to use ICH. When I use it with UFD, sometimes it messes up my definition immediately and it dries really hard. Is it supposed to be hard like that? Lol
> 
> I get more coils with the KCKTCC method.


I’ve currently got a UFD and KCCC wash n go in my head right now and I love this combo! It gives me really good definition and a softer cast that still holds really well over the days so I can get my big hair but keep the definition. It’s the longest lasting yet soft combo I’ve found so far.

Figured I could add how I do my wash n go since we’re comparing methods:

1- I wash 2-3x without sectioning off my hair
2- apply conditioner all over
3- separate into 4 sections and add more conditioner to each one 
4- detangle each section then clip back up
5- rinse 1 section and apply UFD on soaking hair then clip back up and do the same to the other sections
6- apply KCCC to 1 section then rake and smooth, and shingle if I feel like putting in more time (rare) then do the same to the other sections
7- shake or sway (I still haven’t been able to tell the difference between these methods)
8- sit under the dryer for 40 mins then air dry the rest of the way
9- once dry, I use the blow dryer vigorously (without diffuser) to add back some volume and movement

Any recommended improvements on my process are welcome!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Curl daze stylers are bomb.  Black owned woman brand from a YTer.  I can’t ever remember her name.  

I would buy both again. https://www.curldaze.com/

I’m not feeling this As I Am Colored gel.  It looks weird to me. Hair is slightly damp from last night so I’ll try and catch a picture later.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bleh.


----------



## Nightingale

I used  The Doux's Big Poppa yesterday and it was the weirdest experience.

Despite being a gel, it applied like a mousse, with a shiny foam as I smoothed it in. After drying I had very pretty, day 5 looking hair with zero cast. 

Has anyone else experience this with Big Poppa gel?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Nightingale yes. It’s my favorite product from them.


----------



## Nightingale

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Nightingale yes. It’s my favorite product from them.



Ok, thanks. 

I'm not sure how I feel about this gel. I love how fast and easy it was too apply, but it doesnt give strong hold or definition. I think it may work in place of foam stylers.

So I'm back to the drawing board, looking for an OTG, hard hold gel. I swear my hair is hold resistant...


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Bleh.


Why don’t you like it?


----------



## toaster

@Nightingale I’m assuming you’ve tried the kinky curly products?

I buy most of my hair products online, but I love kinky curly and I get a decent gold from the custard.

I’ve never tried Curlsmith gels, but I know they say at least 1 or 2 has a strong hold. You can find them in Ulta.


----------



## toaster

Tomorrow I’m going to use olaplex steps 0 and 3 before washing and styling. Excited to try them out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Why don’t you like it?


I feel it looks too fake.  Like I have bee pollen on my strands. @GettingKinky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nightingale said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this gel. I love how fast and easy it was too apply, but it doesnt give strong hold or definition. I think it may work in place of foam stylers.
> 
> So I'm back to the drawing board, looking for an OTG, hard hold gel. I swear my hair is hold resistant...



Really? I got ooober definition and soft
Hold but the definition lasted at least 5 days. @Nightingale


----------



## GettingKinky

I have 8-10 inches of damaged hair from prior bad practices. The damage makes my curls stick together like Velcro. Part of me wants to chop it all off at once because I think my hair would behave better without it. But the other part of me doesn’t want to let go of my length


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I have 8-10 inches of damaged hair from prior bad practices. The damage makes my curls stick together like Velcro. Part of me wants to chop it all off at once because I think my hair would behave better without it. But the other part of me doesn’t want to let go of my length


Having lost 8 - 10 inches of hair in some parts of my head... don’t do it!

Well. If it’s planned and you know what to expect. Go for it! But if the damage isn’t hindering your length retention, get to a comfortable length and trim an inch every 3 months.

The damage will be gone before you know it.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky 

Also do you have definitive knowledge that your hair wouldn’t stick together like Velcro without the damage? Maybe cut a few curls and see how they behave?

I have had Velcro hair my entire time being natural. I’ve chopped my hair 3 times during this journey and it’s always Velcro.

It could just be how your hair is?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too @toaster My hair always sticks together in the top back of my hair.  It’s the coarsest section.   I make sure I deep condition there longer and try and be gentle.  It doesn’t always work but it’s always been like that there 

@GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> Also do you have definitive knowledge that your hair wouldn’t stick together like Velcro without the damage? Maybe cut a few curls and see how they behave?
> 
> I have had Velcro hair my entire time being natural. I’ve chopped my hair 3 times during this journey and it’s always Velcro.
> 
> It could just be how your hair is?


That’s a good point. I would be really unhappy if I cut all that hair off and I still had Velcro hair.


----------



## Britt

Heyyyy ladies  
My ecoslay came and I used it this morning. I think I love it... before I say 100% I will see how my wash n go holds up over the course of a week. I'm hoping it holds up well, I think it will. If so, it will be my new staple topper! It is quite thick and very concentrated, I didn't expect that. Because i'm nervous about it going bad, I had scraped some out in a small bowl and used that portion. 

Another goodie this week. I gave Giovanni Smooth as Silk a try and I love it much more than the AG boost. I used to use Giovanni religiously when I was relaxed. I will no longer buy Boost, I'll stick with Giovanni conditioner.


----------



## Britt

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Curl daze stylers are bomb.  Black owned woman brand from a YTer.  I can’t ever remember her name.
> 
> I would buy both again. https://www.curldaze.com/
> 
> I’m not feeling this As I Am Colored gel.  It looks weird to me. Hair is slightly damp from last night so I’ll try and catch a picture later.


Thanks for sharing! How is the curl daze gel? I'm so glad to find gel alternatives


----------



## toaster

@Britt glad you’re liking the new gel!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> @Britt glad you’re liking the new gel!! Keep us updated!


Girl, me too  I'm excited! looking forward to seeing how the week goes.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I have 8-10 inches of damaged hair from prior bad practices. The damage makes my curls stick together like Velcro. Part of me wants to chop it all off at once because I think my hair would behave better without it. But the other part of me doesn’t want to let go of my length


Oh I didn't know that.  Are you trimming on a regular schedule to get rid of the ends? I didn't read beyond this. So sorry if you answered already.


----------



## faithVA

I love when this thread goes crazy but then I'm running trying to catch up


----------



## faithVA

First, I found out that I can just put in a leave-in and I can let my hair air dry loose. This new regimen is a game changer. I let it dry, put on my bonnet before bed and my hair was nice and soft when I took the bonnet off.

I decided to trim my ends before coloring my hair. That took FOREVER because I do it in small sections since my hair is so short.

Finally, around 1 pm I got around to coloring my hair  I switched from ESalon demi-permanent to Madison Reed permanent. The color is black with hues of purple. The Madison Reed takes longer than the ESalon but it is an easy process and went well.

I realized when I used the Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner that I really like them. The shampoo is moisturizing and the conditioner worked well in my hair with just that little packet they sent me. So I purchased both of them and should get them next week. I have enough of the shampoo for next weekend just in case my delivery doesn't make it in time.

For CCS, I followed more of @GettingKinky  style. With my length I still have to do my hair in 7 sections. I didn't section my hair until after I conditioned.
My hair was soaking wet when I started but my front dried while I was doing the back. I did do everything in the shower though.

I started in the back and added the UFD. I need to get use to using less. After finishing a section I added the ICH. I did add water to it and that is necessary for me since I don't hold enough water in my hair. I still need to use far less ICH than I did since I'm working with such small sections.

In the back I added UFD to a section and then ICH. But in the front I added a lot of water to each section then added the UFD. After finishing all the front sections then I added the ICH. I added way to much ICH to the front so then I started adding lots of water to try to thin it out  

I definitely know applying the gel in sections works way better and is easier for me than doing it the other way. I feel like I can master this. I could not master the other way.

This is definitely my best wash and go yet. And I'm so glad to have some color in my hair. 

I'm still trying to get Peppermint Pattie to lie down. 

The picture on the left is in my dark bathroom so you can't see the color. But this is right after I finished applying the gel.

The picture on the right is hours later and out in full light. You can see the darker color and the purple.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA coming in here with a TRIM.
Your hair looks great though and it seems like you had a nice color/wash and go session so I forgive you. Kind of


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Britt said:


> Thanks for sharing! How is the curl daze gel? I'm so glad to find gel alternatives


The stylers are the shine gel and the creamy one.  They both are bomb! Together they create a soft hold but long definition.   I used the shine gel as a base because it has weight and UFD on top.  @Britt


----------



## toaster

I bought two ficcare clips in medium. I have to look back through my posts but I swear I was big into hair clips in like 2011. Well here we go again.

I was looking for a way to keep my hair out of my face/off my neck during the summer.

I need a large clip to really secure all of my hair up, but the medium will work well in a pinch and it’s good for a half up style.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA coming in here with a TRIM.
> Your hair looks great though and it seems like you had a nice color/wash and go session so I forgive you. Kind of


I didn't do nothing wrong. I didn't really trim. I just cut off split ends. I didn't want my hair to knot up when I was coloring it. 

I did have a nice color/wash session. It was encouraging and got me over the hump. Now I just need to repeat it.

Thanks to your help, @GettingKinky and everyone else that shared their steps, I was able to use a better process and something I think I can master. 

 to everyone for your help. I was  with that other method.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA i can tell you got much better product distribution and curl definition by using sections. Those girls know a lot but they don’t know everything! With your new technique and color people will be like “who’s that woman on the bike? She’s fab!”


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA i can tell you got much better product distribution and curl definition by using sections. Those girls know a lot but they don’t know everything! With your new technique and color people will be like “who’s that woman on the bike? She’s fab!”



I agree I did get better product distribution. I could tell it was going to work when I did the very first row of the first section. It just curled right up. I was doing that in sections but doing the vertical parting they recommend. But it didn't work the same. And I can tell I need far less ICH than I used. I will figure that out.

Aw that's sweet. Almost no one in IRL has seen my hair since March of 2020. Maybe 10 people? Most people have never seen me without twist. It is definitely going to be different when I do start getting out again.

And it is true that they A's don't know everything. After watching the Beauty Bar video I was able to see a different way. I know many of the ladies in this thread do it by sections but it was really helpful seeing it and seeing that she didn't work that hard in applying product. I was doing waaaay too much


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I like the purple color!!  And I’m glad you are feeling more optimistic about your gel application. I think Aeleise likes the apply all in one section method because she is used to working on other people and she can see what she’s doing.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I love hair toys. I’m going to look into those clips.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I like the purple color!!  And I’m glad you are feeling more optimistic about your gel application. I think Aeleise likes the apply all in one section method because she is used to working on other people and she can see what she’s doing.


Thank You. I have always down a brownish red. Thought I would try a purplish black this time. I think this may be more fitting. Will see how it looks after it darkens up in 3 days.

The all over worked when it was really short. But I'm glad I finally tried a different way.


----------



## toaster

Here’s my day 8 wash and go as I prep for wash day:



Im sitting with olaplex step 0 on my hair now. About to apply step 3. I decided to apply on dry hair as directed but I’m not sure about applying over gel. My gel cast is almost completely gone, but I think the step 0 just reactivated the gel and made my hair sticky.

I used a very conservative amount. I saw on YouTube some people with natural hair were getting 1 use out of this bottle and it’s way too expensive for that. Maybe next time I’ll apply just a little more.

This is step 0 after 1 use.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Here’s my day 8 wash and go as I prep for wash day:
> 
> View attachment 471503
> 
> Im sitting with olaplex step 0 on my hair now. About to apply step 3. I decided to apply on dry hair as directed but I’m not sure about applying over gel. My gel cast is almost completely gone, but I think the step 0 just reactivated the gel and made my hair sticky.
> 
> I used a very conservative amount. I saw on YouTube some people with natural hair were getting 1 use out of this bottle and it’s way too expensive for that. Maybe next time I’ll apply just a little more.
> 
> This is step 0 after 1 use. View attachment 471505



One use? That's crazy. Did they take the top off and pour it on? Lol.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> One use? That's crazy. Did they take the top off and pour it on? Lol.


They were trying to “saturate” their hair when the instructions clearly say the hair just needs to be “damp”‘with product.

There’s no way. It’s way too expensive to get 1 use.

I think I’ll get 3/4 uses out of step 3 and I’m already side eying that price.

When I applied step 3 my curls were super defined and elongated. Looked great. Can’t wait to see if I notice a difference after I wash and style.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Imma start washing in a few. A clay wash.  Probably use Curl Daze and UFD.


----------



## toaster

I think the color looks great @Bette Davis Eyes ! Have a nice wash day!


----------



## toaster

I liked the olaplex products. My hair strands felt a little more substantial (an odd feeling, but only way I can describe it) and I didn’t have much shedding considering I haven’t touched my hair in a week. I don’t color or heat style my hair, so I think I’ll use them every 3/4 weeks. I also like that you can apply to dry hair before washing. Very easy.

My UFD/KCCC wash and go looks like all of my wash go’s. Have to see how it holds up over the week. If it lasts all week, I’ll try knot today/KCCC and compare. Either way if I had to narrow down stylers I’d keep KKKT/KKKC/UFDCM and the earthtones max gel. I don’t really need anything else.

Maybe either the doux mousse def or pop lock for a one and done wash and go for traveling.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Here’s my day 8 wash and go as I prep for wash day:
> 
> View attachment 471503
> 
> Im sitting with olaplex step 0 on my hair now. About to apply step 3. I decided to apply on dry hair as directed but I’m not sure about applying over gel. My gel cast is almost completely gone, but I think the step 0 just reactivated the gel and made my hair sticky.
> 
> I used a very conservative amount. I saw on YouTube some people with natural hair were getting 1 use out of this bottle and it’s way too expensive for that. Maybe next time I’ll apply just a little more.
> 
> This is step 0 after 1 use. View attachment 471505


Your day 8 hair is amazing


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Here’s my day 8 wash and go as I prep for wash day:
> 
> View attachment 471503
> 
> Im sitting with olaplex step 0 on my hair now. About to apply step 3. I decided to apply on dry hair as directed but I’m not sure about applying over gel. My gel cast is almost completely gone, but I think the step 0 just reactivated the gel and made my hair sticky.
> 
> I used a very conservative amount. I saw on YouTube some people with natural hair were getting 1 use out of this bottle and it’s way too expensive for that. Maybe next time I’ll apply just a little more.
> 
> This is step 0 after 1 use. View attachment 471505


Maybe they were talking about the smaller bottle.  I used it before but my bottle was the small size and it was a single use.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Imma start washing in a few. A clay wash.  Probably use Curl Daze and UFD.


Your hair looks good too. Not like it's time for a refresh


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Your day 8 hair is amazing


Thank you! I’m impressed with how long it hung in there. 


faithVA said:


> Maybe they were talking about the smaller bottle.  I used it before but my bottle was the small size and it was a single use.


Oh that would make sense! I was being so careful with the number 0 because it’s so watery and I did not want to waste.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks good too. Not like it's time for a refresh


I don’t like this temporary color.  @faithVA


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I liked the olaplex products. My hair strands felt a little more substantial (an odd feeling, but only way I can describe it) and I didn’t have much shedding considering I haven’t touched my hair in a week. I don’t color or heat style my hair, so I think I’ll use them every 3/4 weeks. I also like that you can apply to dry hair before washing. Very easy.
> 
> My UFD/KCCC wash and go looks like all of my wash go’s. Have to see how it holds up over the week. If it lasts all week, I’ll try knot today/KCCC and compare. Either way if I had to narrow down stylers I’d keep KKKT/KKKC/UFDCM and the earthtones max gel. I don’t really need anything else.
> 
> Maybe either the doux mousse def or pop lock for a one and done wash and go for traveling.


I have Olaplex 3 and after the first few times I never used it again. Maybe I’ll try it next wash day


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I used Africa’s Pride Moisture miracle gel and As I Am smoothing gel as a topper.  Both gels are weighty so my hair looks elongated. Gonna sit under the dryer for an hour.


Edited to add Later it’s starting to draw up. The second picture.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m liking my day 3 hair. (KCKT/ICH) I don’t know if it’s the cocktail of Briogeo Curl Charisma and Don’t Despair Repair conditioner, or that I raked really well, or that I used a tad more ICH.

I wish my results were just a little more consistent. My hair always turns out at least OK, but sometimes it turns out great and I don’t know how to be great every time.

I also pinned up one side of my hair while it dried and I think that helped too.


----------



## faithVA

I'm on day 3 hair and it have lost a lot of definition, gained volume and frizz. But it is soft. Not sure if I need a different topper or a 2nd topper with this VA humidity. Not going to worry about it for now. Supposed to go cycling on Wednesday so my set can't last through that anyway.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i was coming back in to ask if you were getting along with the curl charisma conditioner. I agree it has a film to it that almost feels like silicones which really helps with detangling. Since it’s cone free I find a good rinse gets that coated feeling off of my hair.

@faithVA this is my first spring/summer doing wash and go’s and I’m starting to leave the house a bit more. I’m nervous! Should I be avoiding glycerin?


----------



## toaster

I was starting to feel weak and think “maybe I’ll get a curly trim in June and then again in December.”

Absolutely not. Look at the back of my head. It’s growing back, but the cut/shape is so awful and uneven from my last disaster of a curly cut.

I’ll be doing self trims this year.

I put the red line for where I think my hair would need to be cut for a slightly better shape, and I’m not willing to lose the length right now. Maybe when my short side is past my shoulders I’ll consider evening it out there.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I was starting to feel weak and think “maybe I’ll get a curly trim in June and then again in December.”
> 
> Absolutely not. Look at the back of my head. It’s growing back, but the cut/shape is so awful and uneven from my last disaster of a curly cut.
> 
> I’ll be doing self trims this year.
> 
> I put the red line for where I think my hair would need to be cut for a slightly better shape, and I’m not willing to lose the length right now. Maybe when my short side is past my shoulders I’ll consider evening it out there.


I’m still so shocked that Mona’s apprentice gave you such an uneven cut. Did you ever send pictures to Mona?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m still so shocked that Mona’s apprentice gave you such an uneven cut. Did you ever send pictures to Mona?


Nope! But I’m very tempted to post on Yelp


----------



## LavenderMint

I have to remember to check here more often! I always have to play catch up.
Everyone’s hair is looking really good! @faithVA that color is lovely. @Bette Davis Eyes not bee pollen lol I wonder if the color could be tempered by a brown? I need to check that application video too. My application could use work. Thank you @toaster and @GettingKinky, I need to explore more application options to pare down the amount of time this is taking me. 

My washday with the Doux ended up just the stylers. I clarified with KK Come Clean, followed by one of the Camille Rose hair milk cleansers. I used a TGIN conditioner.
The jar for the Big Poppa gel said to use the mousse first, so, I decided to follow directions this time in spite of my reservations. This combo performed as expected. The feeling of the thick gel over the wet-but-dry foam was odd. My hair didn’t seem to dry any quicker, either.
There is absolutely no cast. It’s like day 4 hair, soft and fluffy, minimal definition retained. Very sheeny vs the typical gel cast shiny. I’m not keen on trying this combo again, even though it’s suggested. I like the gel and want to try it both alone & over UFD.
I think next ccs I’m going to do that.

I’ve realized that the hair in the front of my head from my ears to my temples is extremely low porosity and resistant to pretty much everything including curl clumping. Very different from the rest of my head, so I’m not sure how to treat it.
Maybe I need to join the crew doing this all in the shower....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Try the big Poppa by itself with no leave in or mousse next time @LavenderMint

I tried it that way first before trying it with the mousse. The mousse turned the definition into a fluffy fro which wasn’t bad but wasn’t what I was looking for.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky i was coming back in to ask if you were getting along with the curl charisma conditioner. I agree it has a film to it that almost feels like silicones which really helps with detangling. Since it’s cone free I find a good rinse gets that coated feeling off of my hair.
> 
> @faithVA this is my first spring/summer doing wash and go’s and I’m starting to leave the house a bit more. I’m nervous! Should I be avoiding glycerin?



No, you don't have to avoid glycerin. But depending on where you live and what your weather is like you may have to change your topper(s). The A's live in Chicago so they can do fine with UFD and ICH. However, I live in VA where the humidity is much higher than Chicago. So I may need UFD, ICH and PS (Papaya slip). 

Obviously there are other factors. My hair likes to suck up water since it doesn't hold much water anyway. Your hair may not do that.

Carry with you something to put your hair up while you are learning. And start going outside for 30 minutes so you are trying to figure it out on your brunch day 

I can't imagine what Seattle ladies do with all of that rain. 

Just as an update. It may not have been the weather that ruined my set. We haven't turned the air on yet and I remember thinking it is really hot in here, while I was sleeping. And I was sweating in my head. My hair can't deal with that. I will find out by the end of this month though. Our weather is taking off.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I was starting to feel weak and think “maybe I’ll get a curly trim in June and then again in December.”
> 
> Absolutely not. Look at the back of my head. It’s growing back, but the cut/shape is so awful and uneven from my last disaster of a curly cut.
> 
> I’ll be doing self trims this year.
> 
> I put the red line for where I think my hair would need to be cut for a slightly better shape, and I’m not willing to lose the length right now. Maybe when my short side is past my shoulders I’ll consider evening it out there.


When you do consider cutting again, I think you should get a dry cut on 2 or 3 day old hair. That way your hair is set the way you want and cut based on how you like your hair to look. You wear your hair 2 dimensionally, there are plenty of deva salons and curl specialist that can give you a good cut. You actually may not want to go to stylist that like to give multi-dimensional cuts.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Nope! But I’m very tempted to post on Yelp


I think you should forward pictures to Mona. At least let her respond. She may be willing to give you some type of discount and fix it herself when you are ready. Put her on blast only after you have attempted it to work it out.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I have to remember to check here more often! I always have to play catch up.
> Everyone’s hair is looking really good! @faithVA that color is lovely. @Bette Davis Eyes not bee pollen lol I wonder if the color could be tempered by a brown? I need to check that application video too. My application could use work. Thank you @toaster and @GettingKinky, I need to explore more application options to pare down the amount of time this is taking me.
> 
> My washday with the Doux ended up just the stylers. I clarified with KK Come Clean, followed by one of the Camille Rose hair milk cleansers. I used a TGIN conditioner.
> The jar for the Big Poppa gel said to use the mousse first, so, I decided to follow directions this time in spite of my reservations. This combo performed as expected. The feeling of the thick gel over the wet-but-dry foam was odd. My hair didn’t seem to dry any quicker, either.
> There is absolutely no cast. It’s like day 4 hair, soft and fluffy, minimal definition retained. Very sheeny vs the typical gel cast shiny. I’m not keen on trying this combo again, even though it’s suggested. I like the gel and want to try it both alone & over UFD.
> I think next ccs I’m going to do that.
> 
> I’ve realized that the hair in the front of my head from my ears to my temples is extremely low porosity and resistant to pretty much everything including curl clumping. Very different from the rest of my head, so I’m not sure how to treat it.
> Maybe I need to join the crew doing this all in the shower....


I check here everyday and still have to play catch up  

My sides are hard to curl, especially my right side. They are mostly gray and really don't hold water well. But as my hair gains length they do better. I have to do a few things for them though and yes I'm doing everything in the shower.

For my entire head I take the shower head and press it right against my hair like they do in the salon. But I give my sides extra water and squeeze to try to force water into them. 

I make sure I add gel to them first so they don't try out. Once they start drying out, it is harder to get water into them.

I have to do a water, gel, water, gel, water layering with the sides. They need more water and more gel than the other parts of my hair.

I have to do more smoothing in this area to make sure I get the roots and then I twist the ends of the section together to try to seal the ends to keep water from leaking out. 

I also have to stick to a 3 or 4 day reset. My sides coil better the more often they get water.

It sounds more complicated than it is but the sides need more pampering than anything else. If you look at my picture you can see where I have more coils on the left side than on the right side.


----------



## toaster

Thank you @faithVA!!
You know I would be so mad if I had a cute wash and go at brunch and the humidity killed it. LOL. It’s supposed to be nice here in nyc today, so I’ll take a short afternoon walk and assess my hair.

My apartment building is being funny about the air conditioning and I hate being hot at night, so sometimes I sleep with a fan on.

You’re right. I should send the pics to mona. I just want my hair cut bluntly all around, which is how mona cut it for me the first time.


----------



## faithVA

I don't have much definition at all today. But it is still soft  And I can tell with a nice cut, I probably wouldn't even care. As long as my hair isn't sticking up all over my head, I can deal. My hair has looked worse. 

I think my hair will look better after this next shampoo. Even with a good rinse, I know there is a layer of color sitting on the surface of my hair. The shampoo should show me what the color should look like over the next month. But after 3 days, I can say I really like this color. It seems to be the right color black and not too dark and the purple gives it enough variation to be interesting.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thank you @faithVA!!
> You know I would be so mad if I had a cute wash and go at brunch and the humidity killed it. LOL. It’s supposed to be nice here in nyc today, so I’ll take a short afternoon walk and assess my hair.
> 
> My apartment building is being funny about the air conditioning and I hate being hot at night, so sometimes I sleep with a fan on.
> 
> You’re right. I should send the pics to mona. I just want my hair cut bluntly all around, which is how mona cut it for me the first time.


Oh you are in NYC. Yeah, you have some humidity but it isn't that stifling kind. Your hair may be good. A walk should definitely let you know.

Yes, if you have a relationship with Mona and she seems cool, definitely let her know. Show her the dated pictures as well because they made me cringe.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> When you do consider cutting again, I think you should get a dry cut on 2 or 3 day old hair. That way your hair is set the way you want and cut based on how you like your hair to look. You wear your hair 2 dimensionally, there are plenty of deva salons and curl specialist that can give you a good cut. You actually may not want to go to stylist that like to give multi-dimensional cuts.



Agree. I go with at least 1-2 day old hair when I get trims.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I also have 2 spots of what I think are low porosity hair that resist everything! While the rest of my hair will be defined, I can barely get these 2 areas to cooperate and then they turn into soft fro-y frizz.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I also have 2 spots of what I think are low porosity hair that resist everything! While the rest of my hair will be defined, I can barely get these 2 areas to cooperate and then they turn into soft fro-y frizz.


I have spots like that. One right in the front of my head so that everyone can see 

Over time it has gotten better, but it’s still more frizzy than the rest of my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Ecoslay is having a sale. I think I’m going to order more jello shot


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m still loving my wash n go from Saturday. I’m going to use the exact same products again this weekend and see if I can get this result again.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I have spots like that. One right in the front of my head so that everyone can see
> 
> Over time it has gotten better, but it’s still more frizzy than the rest of my hair.



I have 2 swatches right in the front of my hair, just above both of my ears. They are def annoying, lol. I'm only 90 days into the WNG lifestyle so I'm still holding out hope it will get better with more time.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

GettingKinky said:


> Ecoslay is having a sale. I think I’m going to order more jello shot


Good looking out.  I want to try this stuff but that jello shot seem like a small container for $20.


----------



## toaster

Thanks ladies for all the support and suggestions!

Im pretty sure once all of my layers are firmly shoulder length (towards the end of the year) I’ll go have my hair cut in a u-shape with NO LAYERS FOR VOLUME.

I want my hair cut like a straight cut. I think that will be cute and will stay cute as I keep growing it out.

Hopefully something like this (but shorter since my hair is still short):


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thanks ladies for all the support and suggestions!
> 
> Im pretty sure once all of my layers are firmly shoulder length (towards the end of the year) I’ll go have my hair cut in a u-shape with NO LAYERS FOR VOLUME.
> 
> I want my hair cut like a straight cut. I think that will be cute and will stay cute as I keep growing it out.
> 
> Hopefully something like this (but shorter since my hair is still short):


I like the U shape. Wishing you happy and fast hair growing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Africa’s Pride Moisture Miracle gel is a nice cheap alternate. It’s a soft hold though.  Worked well with the As I Am gel. I like  mostly all of the AP Moisture miracle line though. The curling cream is  bomb as well as the LI in the jar.  The mousse I wasn’t interested in.


----------



## faithVA

I reset my hair this morning before work and it seemed to take FOREVER. OMG! 

Since my color is still fresh, I didn't shampoo. I want to give it a week before shampoo hits my head. But even without shampooing, I still had color running everywhere  

I rinsed and then applied conditioner and worked that in. I didn't detangle because I could tell my hair didn't need it, which is unusual.
I put some UFD in a water bottle and really diluted it. And you really do have to dilute it like 1 to 10 for it to break down. 

After rinsing out the conditioner, I applied the diluted gel to my hair and let it sit while I showered. What it did was keep my hair from drying out and my hair held a lot of water which it doesn't usually do. I'm going to keep playing with this step and see if I will keep it and if I keep it when I want to do it. 

I started in the back and put on the UFD. Since my hair had so much water in it now, it was hard to apply the UFD  The problems I have. So I added a bit more than usual. I did a section and then was going to apply the ICH right on top of that. But I couldn't get the dang pump on the ICH bottle to work. So I just pushed it aside and pulled out the Aunt Jackie's and put that on each section.

I think I can use bigger sections but I will play around with that. At the end I added more water to all the sections. Still trying to figure out Peppermint Pattie. She seems to want more water but then I'm not sure if that is going to cause frizz.

When I got out of the shower, I slapped some ICH on top of all of that. Now instead of shaking vigorously, I just give it a mini shake.

I'm still loving my color. I think even if set doesn't turn out well, it looks better with color  

I'm going to have to get faster with this midweek set. But maybe once I really figure out what steps to keep and which to ditch it will be OK.


----------



## Britt

Today is day 4, still loving the Jello Shot. When I wash next time I will use a little less UFD and Jello Shot. I really like this topper. I'll buy another jar tomorrow. The only reason I'm buying one jar is b/c of the shelf life.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> Today is day 4, still loving the Jello Shot. When I wash next time I will use a little less UFD and Jello Shot. I really like this topper. I'll buy another jar tomorrow. The only reason I'm buying one jar is b/c of the shelf life.


I set the alarm on my phone to remind me to buy Jell-O shot tomorrow. I wish the shelf life was longer. I would get 2 or 3.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I set the alarm on my phone to remind me to buy Jell-O shot tomorrow. I wish the shelf life was longer. I would get 2 or 3.


I still haven’t tried my two Jell-O shots fully. They have been in the fridge this entire time


----------



## faithVA

So y'all are saying I should buy the jell-o shot? 

What size are you ladies buying?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> So y'all are saying I should buy the jell-o shot?
> 
> What size are you ladies buying?


I’m pretty sure it only comes in one size.  I’m a big fan - even if I have to keep it in the fridge. According to their website it has a 9 month shelf life. Maybe I will get 2...


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m pretty sure it only comes in one size.  I’m a big fan - even if I have to keep it in the fridge. According to their website it has a 9 month shelf life. Maybe I will get 2...


It comes in 3 sizes; 2 oz, 6 oz and 14 oz. Prices: $5.68, $11.68 and $26.54 respectively. They are all sold out at the moment but there are 3 sizes.


----------



## faithVA

faithVA said:


> It comes in 3 sizes; 2 oz, 6 oz and 14 oz. Prices: $5.68, $11.68 and $26.54 respectively. They are all sold out at the moment but there are 3 sizes.


If I get it, what I may try is freezing 1 oz and taking it out after a month and see if it holds its consistency. If that works I can buy 1, freeze 1 and it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## toaster

Just scrolling past all these product pushing posts even though when everyone is posting their Jell-O shot wash and go’s I’ll be furious


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It comes in 3 sizes; 2 oz, 6 oz and 14 oz. Prices: $5.68, $11.68 and $26.54 respectively. They are all sold out at the moment but there are 3 sizes.


Where do you see the sizes? I only see 12 oz


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Where do you see the sizes? I only see 12 ozView attachment 471595



OK I see. They have 2 sites. Same product but 2 different sites and 2 different offerings. Maybe the one I am looking at is an old site? Not sure. But it says Ecoslay Jello Shot on the 2nd site. 

EcoCollective


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> OK I see. They have 2 sites. Same product but 2 different sites and 2 different offerings. Maybe the one I am looking at is an old site? Not sure. But it says Ecoslay Jello Shot on the 2nd site.
> 
> EcoCollective


Interesting...I wonder if the sale is on both sites.

I think the other site is a reseller


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting...I wonder if the sale is on both sites.
> 
> I think the other site is a reseller


A reseller, oh that makes sense.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m washing again tonight. Gonna try the Big Poppa on its own. 
My hair feeeeeeels like it’s coated & dry.... like the difference between a clean chalkboard and one that was just erased. 

Won’t be purchasing any more Camille Rose products either. Just not very pleased with their products & never really have been. If I can, I’ll donate my unopened products to a local women’s shelter.


----------



## OhTall1

Last night's wash and go with Cantu's leave in conditioning cream and their define and shine custard.  This morning I sprayed it with Camille Rose's Honey Dew moisture refresher.


----------



## toaster

I love your shape @OhTall1


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like my hair this week. Even with day 5 frizz. I wish I knew what I did to make it turn out so well.


----------



## LavenderMint

I started my hair around 7 in the shower & right now I am sitting under my brand new rolling dryer, with 85% dry hair- at 10:15. I’m not even sure why this was so quick!! my roots are still damp with gel but that’s a quick fix. I am extremely happy with the preliminary look of this set, even with my hair blown all out of shape by the dryer. Need to tweak my seating arrangement but this is loads better than trying not to be burned by the lava hot hard bonnet dryer I have.

I didn’t keep putting my head under the water but I did go back to something I used to do because my hair dries SO quickly: put a plastic cap over the sections I’m not working with yet so they don’t have the chance to dry out quite as quickly. For the front of my head specifically, I also kept wetting my hair and squishing the water/gel in with water in my hand.

That Big Poppa/Mousse Def combo had my hair feeling stripped & rough once it was rinsed out. Usually, the gel from my set is enough to begin the finger detangling process while it’s being rinsed out. My hair felt hard, rough & was webbed beyond belief. This is why I’m so shocked this process has only been 3hrs so far. I took my time washing, conditioning & carefully detangling with the Camille Rose Ginger Mint Rinse & the Pear Custard Conditioner. Of course, it helped that it’s only been a couple of days since I washed before but this is amazingly quick for me.

I want to try the jello-shot but anything that has to live in the fridge is not going to be used. Three bottles of vitamin c serum taught me that.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I thought I wouldn’t use the ecoslay because it lives in the fridge, but I just grab it before I head into the bathroom and so far I haven’t forgotten to put it back after I’m done. But I wish it could just live in the shower with the rest of my products.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @LavenderMint I thought I wouldn’t use the ecoslay because it lives in the fridge, but I just grab it before I head into the bathroom and so far I haven’t forgotten to put it back after I’m done. But I wish it could just live in the shower with the rest of my products.


You know if I get it I'm going to test how long it last in the shower. I will just put a small amount in a jar and see how long before it goes bad. That way I can keep some in the shower and some in the fridge  You know I'm always pushing the envelope.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LavenderMint  I take two clips and clip the front down at the parts and two clips and clip the back down to keep the hair from blowing all over my head.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> You know if I get it I'm going to test how long it last in the shower. I will just put a small amount in a jar and see how long before it goes bad. That way I can keep some in the shower and some in the fridge  You know I'm always pushing the envelope.


 I will definitely be watching out for this experiment
@Bette Davis Eyes I was considering that after looking like I got caught in a windstorm lol but I put my bonnnet on & that seemed to have encouraged it all to go back where it’s supposed to. And you are right, so far I’m loving the performance of the gel. The cast is not as hard as Wetline but it’s loads better than using it over the foam. I was going to try to make this last until next Friday but with the new dryer being so efficient, I might be able to go back to doing a midweek wash, especially with summer around the corner.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

No way to waive shipping on the Ecoslay sale but my total still worked to 25% off


----------



## GettingKinky

I just ordered jello shot 2x


----------



## toaster

Loving all this activity!

my hair looks good on day 5, but next wash day I’ll go back to UFD and earthtones gel.

Getting my second vaccine today and hoping I’ll be back on my feet (and less arm soreness) by Sunday’s wash day.


----------



## faithVA

I bought 2 Jello shots because y'all made me   I will use one and experiment with the other. It would be wonderful if this extends my reset time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If I wasn't working through a salon size of UFD I'd check it out. Maybe in 2023 when it's almost out.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

faithVA said:


> *I bought 2 Jello shots* because y'all made me   I will use one and experiment with the other. It would be wonderful if this extends my reset time.


Me too.  Don't tell nobody


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> If I wasn't working through a salon size of UFD I'd check it out. Maybe in 2023 when it's almost out.


Oh so you are saying that if I have 3 salon size UFD's and a smaller UFD and a bottle of ICH that maybe I should wait   

I'm just teasing you.


----------



## toaster

I ordered one Jell-O shot. And yes, I want to fight each and every one of you  

Just kidding. Love you guys!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I bought 2 Jello shots because y'all made me   I will use one and experiment with the other. It would be wonderful if this extends my reset time.


You love us.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used UFD and Curldaze yesterday.  Only have a tiny bit left of the Curldaze Shine gel.  Would be nice if it came in a bigger jar/bottle  because it’s very weighty.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I thought I had missed the sale, but I just ordered too


----------



## toaster

Beautiful results @Bette Davis Eyes !!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I took my Jell-O shot out of the fridge.  Imma try it tomorrow. Last time there was a film on my hair and it looked bad so I had to shampoo one side out.  We will see.  The application I wasn’t a fan of. 

thank you @toaster


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> Loving all this activity!
> 
> my hair looks good on day 5, but next wash day I’ll go back to UFD and earthtones gel.
> 
> Getting my second vaccine today and hoping I’ll be back on my feet (and less arm soreness) by Sunday’s wash day.


I’m passing on the ecoslay this go round but I did finally buy a (medium) jar of the earth tones gel. 

...and a couple of the head bands...


Good luck on shot #2!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Oh so you are saying that if I have 3 salon size UFD's and a smaller UFD and a bottle of ICH that maybe I should wait
> 
> I'm just teasing you.



Lol. It's the main reason why I haven't bought more stylers. I want to maybe try 1 or 2 new ones but I'm lowkey tired of looking at this bottle and the longer I take to use it up, the longer I have to look at it.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Lol. It's the main reason why I haven't bought more stylers. I want to maybe try 1 or 2 new ones but I'm lowkey tired of looking at this bottle and the longer I take to use it up, the longer I have to look at it.


I’m semi stressed out by the number of stylers I have. I really want to get down to 2, but realistically I think I’ll always have 4-5


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I took my Jell-O shot out of the fridge.  Imma try it tomorrow. Last time there was a film on my hair and it looked bad so I had to shampoo one side out.  We will see.  The application I wasn’t a fan of.
> 
> thank you @toaster


Yeah if it doesn't work out, I will just give them away. I got 2 for the price of 1 so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m semi stressed out by the number of stylers I have. I really want to get down to 2, but realistically I think I’ll always have 4-5


It is funny we are worried about 4 of 5. If we go to some of these other threads, people have built special cabinets for all of their stuff  

I can fit everything I am playing with on 1 shelf in my bathroom cabinet. Compared to what I had when I was wearing twist, this is nothing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I’m semi stressed out by the number of stylers I have. I really want to get down to 2, but realistically I think I’ll always have 4-5


I have a ton of stylers.  I love spring and summer.  It’s like Pokémon. Gotta catch them all.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have a ton of stylers.  I love spring and summer.  It’s like Pokémon. Gotta catch them all.


I can see the appeal of having lots of stylers to choose from, but I like being on auto pilot. I really wanted to buy the orange marmalade during the flash sale today but that would have just added to my stash and I know I don’t need it. 
Once I have all black owned products that work well for me I’m going to stop looking around.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It is funny we are worried about 4 of 5. If we go to some of these other threads, people have built special cabinets for all of their stuff
> 
> I can fit everything I am playing with on 1 shelf in my bathroom cabinet. Compared to what I had when I was wearing twist, this is nothing.


I know compared to others I don’t have that many, but I always have backups so it’s getting crowded under my sink.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m semi stressed out by the number of stylers I have. I really want to get down to 2, but realistically I think I’ll always have 4-5



It's interesting for me because I used to have way more products. Now I'm like "nothing new until something is almost gone" and trying to give stuff away. 

I think (*knocks on wood*) I have at least 2 staples for each hair category. Now it's just using up what I don't plan on buying again.

Like you I want to be on auto pilot, mostly lol.


----------



## faithVA

I gave my boyfriend my AG Balance and Boost about a month or two back. Now every night I hear "ooh my hair is so soft"  And last night he said, I was going to get my hair cut, but my hair is so soft I don't want to.   And then he's like "Feel my hair" 

I think he is hooked. I don't think he will ever go back to off the shelf shampoo. Nor will he skip conditioning. 

I've known him 10 years and this is the first year he hasn't cut his own hair. He actually went to the barber last month to get his new fro shaped up. It is hilarious. 

I had no idea a shampoo could make that much of a difference.


----------



## toaster

That’s so cute @faithVA !!


----------



## toaster

I love watching old MAD curls videos on YouTube because I love their mother/daughter connection, but idk how you can have a hair channel and just be so misinformed about hair care.

For the longest time they “didn’t care about ingredients” and were getting highlights every other month and then when their hair started falling out they were so innocent and confused. 

Bless their hearts.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I gave my boyfriend my AG Balance and Boost about a month or two back. Now every night I hear "ooh my hair is so soft"  And last night he said, I was going to get my hair cut, but my hair is so soft I don't want to.  And then he's like "Feel my hair"
> 
> I think he is hooked. I don't think he will ever go back to off the shelf shampoo. Nor will he skip conditioning.
> 
> I've known him 10 years and this is the first year he hasn't cut his own hair. He actually went to the barber last month to get his new fro shaped up. It is hilarious.
> 
> I had no idea a shampoo could make that much of a difference.



I love this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I misplaced that original jar of Jell-O shot I opened.  I don’t know where that jar went to.  I ordered two but the only one I found was the unopened one in the fridge.  

it’s weird because I know I was downstairs using it.


----------



## faithVA

My hair is dryer than usual. I reset on Wednesday so my hair shouldn't feel dry this soon. I did use the Aunt Jackie's instead of the ICH. I don't feel like resetting. I'm just going to spray some Uncle Funky's spray on it and call it a day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I think I misplaced that original jar of Jell-O shot I opened.  I don’t know where that jar went to.  I ordered two but the only one I found was the unopened one in the fridge.
> 
> it’s weird because I know I was downstairs using it.



found it. It was way in the back of the fridge.  You know what I noticed when I opened it. The consistency reminds me of Alikay Naturals gel.  It’s chunky and thick.  I haven’t used that either. I’m thinking I’m going to have to emulsify a lot.


----------



## faithVA

So my hair is looking a bit crazy. It has full volume and very little definition. So I put on a headband to try to simulate a puff. It isn't really working  I need 2 inches everywhere to be able to do an emergency puff. The front is fine. The left size is getting there but the right side shrinks up so much that it's like naw, not going to happen. 

This just confirms for me that when I do go for my appointment in July/August that there will be no tapering. I need to be able to do an emergency puff. It is good to get clear now so I know what I'm doing and need to communicate.


----------



## toaster

My uncle funky’s/ kinky curly wash and go is on its laaaast leg. Definitely going back to earthtones tomorrow. It’s my favorite styler right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My uncle funky’s/ kinky curly wash and go is on its laaaast leg. Definitely going back to earthtones tomorrow. It’s my favorite styler right now.


Is this day 7?  If I had 7 good days I’d be ecstatic.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Is this day 7?  If I had 7 good days I’d be ecstatic.


Yep,  if my wash and go lasted 7 days, it means I have graduated and have a wash and go PhD.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did my hair today with UFD/ICH. I like the way my hair turns out with UFD, but my hair is so much easier to rake when I use KCKT as my base. This a another thing that temps me to cut off my damage.


----------



## faithVA

I finally reset today. I'm still doing way too much. My wash days are too long. But hopefully, start to get the application right and it goes faster.

My Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner came in. I want to use up some of the other stuff before I jump into it. I may use Madison Reed on the weekends and the other stuff during the weekdays or vice versa.

I rinsed.
I shampooed once with Jessicurl Gentle Shampoo
Then I shampooed with Madison Reed. Is is definitely moisturizing. 

I conditioned with the Pattern Conditioner. This conditioner is supposed to be lightweight but it is really thick. I will use it one more time and throw the remaining away if there is any. 

I rinsed out the conditioner and soaked my hair with water and put on a plastic cap. I was trying to see if my hair held more water this way. I can't really tell. 
After I showered, I added more water to my hair. My hair isn't holding water very well. I'm not sure why. Maybe it is the conditioner that determines if my hair is going to hold water 

Anyway, I put my hair into 7 sections and started in the back.
I applied the UFD to the entire section first. Then I went back into the section and applied the ICH. 
I'm still applying too much ICH but it is hard to get the right amount with such small sections and short hair. I need to go with less to start and then add more. I put spread the ICH in my hand and then add water and then added it to my hair. 

When I got to the front I definitely had to add more water. I soaked each section and put it up. But my center piece was still dried out when I got to it. I'm going to try the spray bottle or put water in a bottle with a nozzle next time. 

I have seen stylist take the hair with gel and lay it flat in their palm and smooth the hair. I tried that with my front. I think that works for my hair. It needs pressing against a flat service to smooth it out. I think that works better for me than the brush for now. 

Anyway it took me 22 hours from start to finish  That is what it felt like.

But at least now when I'm doing too much it at least turns out OK. So I can live with that. 

If the Jello-Shot works I'm going to throw out the Aunt Jackie's.


----------



## GettingKinky

Looks good @faithVA and that color is perfect.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Looks good @faithVA and that color is perfect.



Ditto! I also think it looks good @faithVA


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Today was wash day for me too. 

I used UFD/ICH and just a tad of the Trepadora Papaya Slip since I'd been too heavy handed the last 2 times I tried it. I applied product then added more water at each step. So far so good. My hair is 80% dry right now. Let's see how this holds up this week.

On Friday, I'm finally going to my first hair appointment at Rhonda's HydraBar salon. I'm excited to see what product/application techniques might be suggested and to get a curly cut so that my hair has a better shape. Fingers crossed.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky @faithVA yes it’s day 7! It looks great, but I prefer the look with earthtones.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Y’all can have this ecoslay. This stuff felt like plastic going on. I couldn’t even feel my hair as I was applying it. I can tell my hair gonna be hard as can be.  Which usually isn’t a bad thing. Imma wash it again probably on Monday and try it with UFD on top.  I wanna see how it dries by itself before I try it with anything else .
My hair is clumped together in S’s laying side by side which looks flat. It’s not a big deal because usually it will start to dry and draw up into boingy S’s.

I dunno how this is gonna dry. I’m almost scared to sit under the dryer because I know for sure it will dry harder.  Hmmm. I probably will have to in order to have it set before bed.


----------



## toaster

Lovely hair @faithVA!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes I tried the Jell-O shot a few different ways and my favorite is over UFD. It’s much easier to apply that way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yeah. I think I would have gotten the slip I needed with UFD and it would have softened it up. It’s beautiful curl definition though.  

@GettingKinky


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Looks good @faithVA and that color is perfect.


Thank You. I am enjoying the color. Feeling a little concerned that it is already starting to turn red and not purple but hopefully it is just an illusion. But color always gives me a pick me up


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ditto! I also think it looks good @faithVA


Thank You @sunshinebeautiful


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Today was wash day for me too.
> 
> I used UFD/ICH and just a tad of the Trepadora Papaya Slip since I'd been too heavy handed the last 2 times I tried it. I applied product then added more water at each step. So far so good. My hair is 80% dry right now. Let's see how this holds up this week.
> 
> On Friday, I'm finally going to my first hair appointment at Rhonda's HydraBar salon. I'm excited to see what product/application techniques might be suggested and to get a curly cut so that my hair has a better shape. Fingers crossed.


I want to try the PS. But I'm holding out for more length.

Oooh so excited about your curly cut. I hope it is a wonderful experience. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Y’all can have this ecoslay. This stuff felt like plastic going on. I couldn’t even feel my hair as I was applying it. I can tell my hair gonna be hard as can be.  Which usually isn’t a bad thing. Imma wash it again probably on Monday and try it with UFD on top.  I wanna see how it dries by itself before I try it with anything else .
> My hair is clumped together in S’s laying side by side which looks flat. It’s not a big deal because usually it will start to dry and draw up into boingy S’s.
> 
> I dunno how this is gonna dry. I’m almost scared to sit under the dryer because I know for sure it will dry harder.  Hmmm. I probably will have to in order to have it set before bed.


It started off looking good. Maybe it works better paired with something else.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Lovely hair @faithVA!!


Thank You Ms. 7 day hair


----------



## faithVA

I'm hoping my hair dries before bed. I hate drying my hair  I need like a really loose silk headband to keep my bangs down. Don't think I have anything in my arsenal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair is slightly hard. Nothing over the top but still damp at the roots. I didn’t sit under the dryer. 

I’m going to try it on Monday with UFD which I think will help with the application tremendously.

My hair has nice curl definition  and a slight sheen


----------



## toaster

I need to order another huge size of the briogeo conditioner and the uncle funky’s daughter curly magic.

I was nervous I would run out of both during today’s wash day.


----------



## toaster

My ends are starting to brush my shoulders as they dry so they are curling in a bit. Hopefully in a few months they’ll be past my shoulder and will dry straight again.


----------



## kimpaur

I absolutely love the way my hair came out so had to share

Excuse the drawing yall, but I've never posted photos online and are super paronoid 

Not sure if I'll leave these up but here goes!

I've been lurking a lot lately and noticed a few of you ladies mentioning going back to section-styling vs canopy styling. I decided to go back to that and the results are soooo much better 

I also used bantu knots to keep my hair stretched during conditioning and styling and that helped as well!


Products:
- my absolute love, Pop Lock Gel
-Blue wetline as a topper
-Copper Hair Makeup from Curl Smith(I'm addicted to hair makeup )




testing photo


BEFORE Sitting under dryer




After


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous @kimpaur !!! Pop lock gel is everything, but i bet it’s even better with a topper!

The hair color gel is also very beautiful.


----------



## kimpaur

toaster said:


> Gorgeous @kimpaur !!! Pop lock gel is everything, but i bet it’s even better with a topper!
> 
> The hair color gel is also very beautiful.


Thank you!
I desperately want to color my hair but this is getting me through in the meantime


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hmmm I like that color. Maybe I should try adding that As I am to the bottom of my hair.

@kimpaur  your hair is beautiful.


----------



## kimpaur

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hmmm I like that color. Maybe I should try adding that As I am to the bottom of my hair.
> 
> @kimpaur  your hair is beautiful.


Thank you!
I definitely think the “ombré” effect looks more natural ,plus you get more uses


----------



## GettingKinky

@kimpaur Your hair turned out so well!! And the ombré looks so nice.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hairs hard as a rock. Next time I’ll use something under it.  I forgot I have Ecoslay Rice water leave in conditioner.  Might try it with that depending on if they mix well.  All in all it’s definitely a styler if you want hold. This washngo could easily go two weeks.


----------



## toaster

Not a rock @Bette Davis Eyes  

I rarely use gels without using UFD curly magic underneath, but I know now I won’t try it with Jell-O shot either.


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> I absolutely love the way my hair came out so had to share
> 
> Excuse the drawing yall, but I've never posted photos online and are super paronoid
> 
> Not sure if I'll leave these up but here goes!
> 
> I've been lurking a lot lately and noticed a few of you ladies mentioning going back to section-styling vs canopy styling. I decided to go back to that and the results are soooo much better
> 
> I also used bantu knots to keep my hair stretched during conditioning and styling and that helped as well!
> 
> 
> Products:
> - my absolute love, Pop Lock Gel
> -Blue wetline as a topper
> -Copper Hair Makeup from Curl Smith(I'm addicted to hair makeup )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing photo
> View attachment 471693
> 
> BEFORE Sitting under dryer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> View attachment 471695



Looks really good. You have length, volume, definition and color. That is a fabulous combination.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Not a rock @Bette Davis Eyes
> 
> I rarely use gels without using UFD curly magic underneath, but I know now I won’t try it with Jell-O shot either.


These curls ain’t moving!! Lolol. Imma wash today @toaster


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hairs hard as a rock. Next time I’ll use something under it.  I forgot I have Ecoslay Rice water leave in conditioner.  Might try it with that depending on if they mix well.  All in all it’s definitely a styler if you want hold. This washngo could easily go two weeks.


I can never get a super hard gel cast. Even when I used jello shot all by itself. I’m not sure why.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I can never get a super hard gel cast. Even when I used jello shot all by itself. I’m not sure why.


I usually can use any styler by itself because I have really conditioned strands and using a leave in is too much products for a washngo.  I was expecting hard hair though. The dew points aren’t good right now in my area of NJ so no moisture in the air.
What state are you in @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I usually can use any styler by itself because I have really conditioned strands and using a leave in is too much products for a washngo.  I was expecting hard hair though. The dew points aren’t good right now in my area of NJ so no moisture in the air.
> What state are you in @GettingKinky


I’m in northern CA. The humidity is rarely extreme. I can get a cast, but not a super hard crunchy one.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I really like the curl charisma conditioner. I only got a small bottle and I still have a 32 oz Color radiance in my stash but curl charisma is going to be a staple.


----------



## kimpaur

faithVA said:


> Looks really good. You have length, volume, definition and color. That is a fabulous combination.


Thank you faith 
I still consider my hair pretty short ,but it’s getting there


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I think I really like the curl charisma conditioner. I only got a small bottle and I still have a 32 oz Color radiance in my stash but curl charisma is going to be a staple.


Yay! I just ordered another liter myself. My sister loves it as well.


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Thank you faith
> I still consider my hair pretty short ,but it’s getting there


My hair doesn't touch my ears, so to not see your ears, I couldn't say your hair is short and definitely not pretty short  If yours is pretty short then my hair would be um  But I understand we all want more inches.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I took my spring twists out and used Olaplex 0 and 3. This time I used a little more than previously since I'm just about half way through the bottles at 4 uses. I also rewet my hair (a lot) while applying conditioner. Messy but I like. Used my usual, UFD and mousse. Sat under the dryer. Hair is defined, feels great, shrinkage is on ten. 


And as I type all of that I think I'm officially over my long front/short back shape. Lol. My stylist is going on maternity leave in a couple months and my next appointment isn't until October. I need to make a decision quick.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I’m in northern CA. The humidity is rarely extreme. I can get a cast, but not a super hard crunchy one.


I would love it there @GettingKinky  my hair would be lush all the dang time.  Pissed in the fall though but lush.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Today was wash day for me too.
> 
> I used UFD/ICH and just a tad of the Trepadora Papaya Slip since I'd been too heavy handed the last 2 times I tried it. I applied product then added more water at each step. So far so good. My hair is 80% dry right now. Let's see how this holds up this week.



End of Day 3 - and so far so good. I really need to keep my hands out of my hair, lol, but it feels so good. I think the extra water I added in the application process helped a lot too. Even those unruly sections had more "ack right." Today marks my first day back at the gym. I was nervous to see how my hair would stand up, but it still looks pretty good.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yay! I just ordered another liter myself. My sister loves it as well.


Which other Briogeo conditioners have you tried? And are they as thick as curl charisma?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Which other Briogeo conditioners have you tried? And are they as thick as curl charisma?


In my opinion the farewell frizz is a close second to curl charisma in thickness and slip factor.

I also have used their banana conditioner which is quite lightweight, but it still detangles pretty well.

Ive never tried the dont despair, repair line (DC or the new conditioner).


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> In my opinion the farewell frizz is a close second to curl charisma in thickness and slip factor.
> 
> I also have used their banana conditioner which is quite lightweight, but it still detangles pretty well.
> 
> Ive never tried the dont despair, repair line (DC or the new conditioner).


I really like the don’t despair repair conditioner.  But they used to have keratin and then they changed the formula so I don’t know if it’s still good.

I was curious about the banana conditioner, but my hair likes thick heavy conditioner so I won’t try that one.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was in the elevator at work today and this woman who only spoke a little English called my curls beautiful. Then in Spanish she said she wanted her hair like mine. 
She made my day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my hair in feb after my trim

hair today

2 months difference...


----------



## toaster

Amazing growth @VictoriousBrownFlower !!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

UGH. I was looking so forward to getting my curly cut this Friday. Wouldn't you know a job interview popped up at the exact same time?! I had to cancel and reschedule. The earliest appointment is in June. Welp, I guess I'll just let my hair keep on growing until then.


----------



## GettingKinky

@VictoriousBrownFlower I love the lipstick you are wearing in the Feb picture. When this whole mask thing is over I want to start wearing lipstick/gloss


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> UGH. I was looking so forward to getting my curly cut this Friday. Wouldn't you know a job interview popped up at the exact same time?! I had to cancel and reschedule. The earliest appointment is in June. Welp, I guess I'll just let my hair keep on growing until then.


That sucks. But good luck with the job interview


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m always trying to get more movement with my WnG. The last few weeks I’ve had good results in that respect, and I think it’s from using a heavy conditioner. Now I want to hurry and finish my color radiance so I can switch to curl charisma, but I think the bottle in my stash will last at least 7 months. I started my current bottle in November and I still have ~1/4 of the bottle left. 
That’s the problem with buying huge bottles, it’s more cost effective, but they last forever and a day.


----------



## toaster

Good luck @sunshinebeautiful !!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> UGH. I was looking so forward to getting my curly cut this Friday. Wouldn't you know a job interview popped up at the exact same time?! I had to cancel and reschedule. The earliest appointment is in June. Welp, I guess I'll just let my hair keep on growing until then.



Ugh and congrats! At the same time.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

GettingKinky said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower I love the lipstick you are wearing in the Feb picture. *When this whole mask thing is over* I *want to start wearing lipstick/gloss*


Me too.  My lips are my best feature.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I got a text about a last minute cancellation so I was able to snag an appointment for tomorrow  

Thanks yall re: the interview. I hope all goes well. This hair appointment is right on time and my hair will be freshly done lol. I'll be in there taking notes and asking questions about products and technique.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I got a text about a last minute cancellation so I was able to snag an appointment for tomorrow
> 
> Thanks yall re: the interview. I hope all goes well. This hair appointment is right on time and my hair will be freshly done lol. I'll be in there taking notes and asking questions about products and technique.


Yay!! That’s so perfect.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

And I didn’t wash my hair.  Hair softened up after I slept on it.  I had plans to wash it today but I’m now sitting on the couching watching Netflix at 732 pm, lol

I’ll try tomorrow. Only have to get dog groomed in the morning and that’s about it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower I love the lipstick you are wearing in the Feb picture. When this whole mask thing is over I want to start wearing lipstick/gloss


its actually nyx extra creamy round lipstick in chloe.... i love nyx and colourpop for cheap but really nice lipsticks.... i feel u though i only wear makeup when i'm around the house trying out different looks and its getting on my nerves. i wanna wear makeup again and just live normally.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was in Harmon Face Values and picked up a Big Poppa Gel from The Doux.  They had Twisted Sista gel which I used in the past as a base under something hard hold.  Very nice affordable gel. I was going to pick it up but I have a few stylers to get to. Just an FYI if anyone is looking for an affordable styler.

Pure Clean Gel by Garnier is another one.   Tiny bottle though but nice gel you can get on ground.


----------



## toaster

Good to know about the garnier gel! Would you say it has curly magic hold/slip? @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Good to know about the garnier gel! Would you say it has curly magic hold/slip? @Bette Davis Eyes



It has a slightly looser consistency than curly magic but they are similar.  @toaster


woooops you said garnier not twisted.  It’s slightly firmer than the curly magic.  No slip per say but it spreads very well. @toaster


----------



## GettingKinky

I went to my stylist yesterday to color my gray. She is always amazed at my shrinkage and I can tell she wants to see it longer. She kept saying it was too bad that there aren’t any gels that truly elongate your curls and wondering what my hair would look like with a blow out.


----------



## LavenderMint

After a week in the Big Poppa gel, I feel like I know my hair a lot better. My part of Md must be more humid than I thought as well because my hair never had much crunch, lots of movement & volume, though. So right now, my hair is suuuuuuper frizzed out in some areas. The other thing I noticed is that it has my individual strands feeling coated. I can actually _see_ the gel on my strands & it’s a very unsettling feeling. I said the foam/gel combo left my hair feeling coated too so it might just be that this gel is not a good match with my hair/environment. 

So, tonight is a new ccs. I might go back to my UFD/Lemongrass gel combo, something I know works. I just dislike how hard it is to emulsify that gel lol like I need to prep by putting it in a blender with some water or something.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dont tell me that @LavenderMint  I have 2 jars of that chunky stuff. I keep staring at it wondering how imma get it to work


In regards to the doux, you probably used too much and when its extra humid its like the hair almost sweats out the gel and gets juicy.  You really dont need a lot of gel with big poppa


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I am back from my salon experience! Overall, I'm very happy. As I suspected, quite a bit had to be cut off. I had major split ends from horrible hair practices in the past - plus not having been in a salon since way before the pandemic. She probably cut off 2.5" all around. More in the back. Despite saying goodbye to a lot of hair, I now have a head full of 100% healthy hair and a defined shape from which I will grow out as I pursue more length.

As soon as the water hit my hair, she says, "Ooooh, you have a lot of shrinkage." Yeah, tell me about it, lol. She shampooed with Matrix Sleek shampoo and followed up with Matrix Moisture Me Rich Conditioner. I sat underneath a steamer for awhile before she rinsed and applied the gels. She used a different combination than I've tried - Kinky Curly Custard plus Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. I watched in a mirror as she applied all of the gel so that I know what to do at home. After applying the gels, she added a sprinkling of water on top of it all.

I watched closely as she smoothed with a shampoo brush and then raked for definition. I took notes on that part lol. I'm not quite as patient during this process at home. The way she smoothed and raked allowed the individual curls to form so nicely and organically. I will try to mimic this when I wash and set again. My two problem spots that are hard to define and easily frizz into a soft fro - she added a bit more water and product to those areas. They look way better than when I've done my hair myself. I sat under the dryer for an hour, she put the finishing touches on the cut, and I was off!

The end result: My hair is very defined with no frizz. There is a soft hold gel cast. I've already scheduled for a 3 month followup appointment. She said to keep doing what I've been doing. My hair has bounced back from severe dehydration, but there's still room to become more hydrated and get more natural curl definition. Can't wait to see my hair flourish over time. Lastly, here are the pics.


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous @sunshinebeautiful !! Thanks for all the details. What an interesting product combo.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@sunshinebeautiful it looks great. Glad you had a good experience.


----------



## GettingKinky

It looks great @sunshinebeautiful. The thought of having a head full of damage free hair sounds so nice- you’re going to have a beautiful grow out.


----------



## LavenderMint

Your hair looks great @sunshinebeautiful  The shape is very flattering too!

@Bette Davis Eyes thats probably true. I can be quite heavy handed with product. 
I was so tired last night & had so much other stuff to do that I did not get around to washing my hair. So I’m at work looking however  I’m also curious to find more gels with no glycerin or at least with it further down the ingredients list. UFD &KCCC both are glycerin free. The only other gels I’ve found are the ampro protein gels.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> Your hair looks great @sunshinebeautiful  The shape is very flattering too!
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes thats probably true. I can be quite heavy handed with product.
> I was so tired last night & had so much other stuff to do that I did not get around to washing my hair. So I’m at work looking however  I’m also curious to find more gels with no glycerin or at least with it further down the ingredients list. UFD &KCCC both are glycerin free. The only other gels I’ve found are the ampro protein gels.



Make your own.  If you have time to play around.   @LavenderMint


----------



## toaster

Me: the left side of my hair isn’t growing

The left side of my hair (first pic is late December and 3 day hair. Second pic is yesterday and day 4 hair):



I keep saying I’ll do a trim “next month” but I’m going to wait until my ends feel hard to detangle, and then I’ll trim.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair grows sooooo fast.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster your hair grows sooooo fast.


I really don’t think it does! It might grow slightly faster than average, but my curl pattern hangs down so much with each inch, it appears much longer. I have a ton of shrinkage when my hair is shorter and lighterweight, but it does hang down with more length/weight.


----------



## faithVA

My day 1 hair is looking better. But my day 2 hair is blah and by day 3 my hair is just a fro. When my hair was shorter my hair shrunk to a nice fro and I didn't have to touch it. At this mid-length it shrinks to something which is not wearable. And I think my trying to reshape it on day 2, reduces the life of it. I think I just have to deal with this until I get more length. But I am experiencing irritation because it is a lot of work for 1 day of a look  Anyway. That's all I have this week.

Hoping that the jello shot can at least give me 3 day hair. Fingers crossed.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I am back from my salon experience! Overall, I'm very happy. As I suspected, quite a bit had to be cut off. I had major split ends from horrible hair practices in the past - plus not having been in a salon since way before the pandemic. She probably cut off 2.5" all around. More in the back. Despite saying goodbye to a lot of hair, I now have a head full of 100% healthy hair and a defined shape from which I will grow out as I pursue more length.
> 
> As soon as the water hit my hair, she says, "Ooooh, you have a lot of shrinkage." Yeah, tell me about it, lol. She shampooed with Matrix Sleek shampoo and followed up with Matrix Moisture Me Rich Conditioner. I sat underneath a steamer for awhile before she rinsed and applied the gels. She used a different combination than I've tried - Kinky Curly Custard plus Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. I watched in a mirror as she applied all of the gel so that I know what to do at home. After applying the gels, she added a sprinkling of water on top of it all.
> 
> I watched closely as she smoothed with a shampoo brush and then raked for definition. I took notes on that part lol. I'm not quite as patient during this process at home. The way she smoothed and raked allowed the individual curls to form so nicely and organically. I will try to mimic this when I wash and set again. My two problem spots that are hard to define and easily frizz into a soft fro - she added a bit more water and product to those areas. They look way better than when I've done my hair myself. I sat under the dryer for an hour, she put the finishing touches on the cut, and I was off!
> 
> The end result: My hair is very defined with no frizz. There is a soft hold gel cast. I've already scheduled for a 3 month followup appointment. She said to keep doing what I've been doing. My hair has bounced back from severe dehydration, but there's still room to become more hydrated and get more natural curl definition. Can't wait to see my hair flourish over time. Lastly, here are the pics.


Looks great. I'm glad you had such a good experience.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Me: the left side of my hair isn’t growing
> 
> The left side of my hair (first pic is late December and 3 day hair. Second pic is yesterday and day 4 hair):
> 
> View attachment 471757
> 
> I keep saying I’ll do a trim “next month” but I’m going to wait until my ends feel hard to detangle, and then I’ll trim.


I had to keep rereading this. I was like what is she talking about. But then I realized you were being sarcastic. Whew! Glad I figured that out.


----------



## toaster

This is excellent, informative and free content:


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> This is excellent, informative and free content:



I saw this earlier and tuned in.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster


toaster said:


> I really don’t think it does! It might grow slightly faster than average, but my curl pattern hangs down so much with each inch, it appears much longer. I have a ton of shrinkage when my hair is shorter and lighterweight, but it does hang down with more length/weight.


how long is your hair stretched?   My hair doesn’t seem to hang more as it grows


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t know how y’all wash your hair in the shower.  My kitchen sink was being worked on last week so I’ve been doing my hair in the shower.  Way too much water.  

Tonight was the last time. Thankfully it’s fixed so I can go back to my regularly scheduled program.


----------



## EmmJaii

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I am back from my salon experience! Overall, I'm very happy. As I suspected, quite a bit had to be cut off. I had major split ends from horrible hair practices in the past - plus not having been in a salon since way before the pandemic. She probably cut off 2.5" all around. More in the back. Despite saying goodbye to a lot of hair, I now have a head full of 100% healthy hair and a defined shape from which I will grow out as I pursue more length.
> 
> As soon as the water hit my hair, she says, "Ooooh, you have a lot of shrinkage." Yeah, tell me about it, lol. She shampooed with Matrix Sleek shampoo and followed up with Matrix Moisture Me Rich Conditioner. I sat underneath a steamer for awhile before she rinsed and applied the gels. She used a different combination than I've tried - Kinky Curly Custard plus Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. I watched in a mirror as she applied all of the gel so that I know what to do at home. After applying the gels, she added a sprinkling of water on top of it all.
> 
> I watched closely as she smoothed with a shampoo brush and then raked for definition. I took notes on that part lol. I'm not quite as patient during this process at home. The way she smoothed and raked allowed the individual curls to form so nicely and organically. I will try to mimic this when I wash and set again. My two problem spots that are hard to define and easily frizz into a soft fro - she added a bit more water and product to those areas. They look way better than when I've done my hair myself. I sat under the dryer for an hour, she put the finishing touches on the cut, and I was off!
> 
> The end result: My hair is very defined with no frizz. There is a soft hold gel cast. I've already scheduled for a 3 month followup appointment. She said to keep doing what I've been doing. My hair has bounced back from severe dehydration, but there's still room to become more hydrated and get more natural curl definition. Can't wait to see my hair flourish over time. Lastly, here are the pics.


Your hair looks great! And I can’t tell at all that you once suffered from severe dehydration!


----------



## EmmJaii

faithVA said:


> My day 1 hair is looking better. But my day 2 hair is blah and by day 3 my hair is just a fro. When my hair was shorter my hair shrunk to a nice fro and I didn't have to touch it. At this mid-length it shrinks to something which is not wearable. And I think my trying to reshape it on day 2, reduces the life of it. I think I just have to deal with this until I get more length. But I am experiencing irritation because it is a lot of work for 1 day of a look  Anyway. That's all I have this week.
> 
> Hoping that the jello shot can at least give me 3 day hair. Fingers crossed.


If anything can give you more longevity, it’s definitely the Jell-O shot!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sat under the dryer for a bit and then went and sat outside. It’s slightly raining so it’s moisture in the air.


----------



## EmmJaii

Day 2 hair with UFD and Jell-O shot (decided to give it another chance since y’all are having so much success with it)

I stretched using my dyson on medium heat and then banded so it wouldn’t shrink back (as I’m typing this I can tell it’s going to shrink up at least a little). Idk whyyyy the left side of my head (right in pic) looks shorter in this photo, I swear it looks normal in real life. Ugh.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster
> 
> how long is your hair stretched?   My hair doesn’t seem to hang more as it grows


Between 14 and 16 inches depending on where I measure.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> If anything can give you more longevity, it’s definitely the Jell-O shot!


Thanks for the hope. I need it. I think I'm going into finger coils or 2 strand twist until it arrives.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Day 2 hair with UFD and Jell-O shot (decided to give it another chance since y’all are having so much success with it)
> 
> I stretched using my dyson on medium heat and then banded so it wouldn’t shrink back (as I’m typing this I can tell it’s going to shrink up at least a little). Idk whyyyy the left side of my head (right in pic) looks shorter in this photo, I swear it looks normal in real life. Ugh.


It looks good. Maybe you were leaning a little.


----------



## GettingKinky

@EmmJaii your hair is beautiful. How exactly do you use the Dyson to stretch your hair.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> @EmmJaii your hair is beautiful. How exactly do you use the Dyson to stretch your hair.


Thanks!

 I section it into about 6 sections (front left, bang, front right, crown, back left, back right) then I hold the section about 2 inches above the ends, pull it taught (sp?) and run the blow dryer up and down that section for about 10-15 seconds. Then I use the cool shot button, and band with a satin scrunchie. By holding above the ends, I’m not disturbing the curls on the end, and so my hair maintains the illusion of definition. Hope that makes sense!

I really like having volume with my definition and unfortunately it shortens the lifespan of my wash n go, but my hair is getting easier and easier to style so it may not be a real issue. I’ll probably never have a full week of a style, but I can easily get 4 days, maybe 5 if I’m okay with rocking a puff for a little bit.

Do you all do any styling on old wash n goes? I feel like if I knew of other cute styles to turn it into I could make it last longer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If i stretch my hair it shortens the longevity of my washngo.

Last night I put two ponytails in before bed and because of that my hair is elongated and stretched.  This washngo isnt going to last as long as if I left it alone and let it naturally fall into place over the week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t ponytail it tight. Just enough to secure it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Stylist is booked solid for all of May and June. No cut before Fall for me. Guess that gives more time for shorter parts of my hair to grow.


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *If i stretch my hair it shortens the longevity of my washngo*.
> 
> Last night I put two ponytails in before bed and because of that my hair is elongated and stretched.  This washngo isnt going to last as long as if I left it alone and let it naturally fall into place over the week.


The bolded is the same for me. I also found that it can cause more tangles so I don’t do it often.

@EmmJaii I most often will put in clips or combs to move my hair off my face since it flips onto my forehead by the end of the week, no matter how it starts. Upside to that is I worry less about what my brows look like  but with the craziness of a mega brood of cicadas about to hit, I’m probably going to be starting with a wng & then doing either a bun or something else to hide my hair. Last time they came out, they were everywhere including our hair and clothes but I had locs then.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Stylist is booked solid for all of May and June. No cut before Fall for me. Guess that gives more time for shorter parts of my hair to grow.



Nvm lol. I checked on more time to see if she had a cancellation and she had an opening for June. Woot!


----------



## toaster

What kind of trim/cut are you interested in @oneastrocurlie ?

also, how often do you olaplex?


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I section it into about 6 sections (front left, bang, front right, crown, back left, back right) then I hold the section about 2 inches above the ends, pull it taught (sp?) and run the blow dryer up and down that section for about 10-15 seconds. Then I use the cool shot button, and band with a satin scrunchie. By holding above the ends, I’m not disturbing the curls on the end, and so my hair maintains the illusion of definition. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> I really like having volume with my definition and unfortunately it shortens the lifespan of my wash n go, but my hair is getting easier and easier to style so it may not be a real issue. I’ll probably never have a full week of a style, but I can easily get 4 days, maybe 5 if I’m okay with rocking a puff for a little bit.
> 
> Do you all do any styling on old wash n goes? I feel like if I knew of other cute styles to turn it into I could make it last longer.


I may try this. You do it after your hair is 100% dry?

As for styles for old WnG my favorite is half up half down. I also like putting my hair in a banana clip ponytail.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> What kind of trim/cut are you interested in @oneastrocurlie ?
> 
> also, how often do you olaplex?



I leaning towards getting everything evened out. My top is longer than my back and sides due to having a tapered cut with shaved sides years ago.

I'd love to have this shape and continue to grow from here 

I've been using 0 and 3 every wash day, so like every week (minus the couple of weeks I was in twists).

I think I'm going to use it each wash day until it's gone and then go without for a couple of washes to see if it want to repurchase.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I leaning towards getting everything evened out. My top is longer than my back and sides due to having a tapered cut with shaved sides years ago.
> 
> I'd love to have this shape and continue to grow from here
> I've been using 0 and 3 every wash day, so like every week (minus the couple of weeks I was in twists).
> 
> I think I'm going to use it each wash day until it's gone and then go without for a couple of washes to see if it want to repurchase.


Wow that’s a gorgeous shape!

I used 0 and 3 two washes ago, so I’ll use them again on Sunday.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I leaning towards getting everything evened out. My top is longer than my back and sides due to having a tapered cut with shaved sides years ago.
> 
> I'd love to have this shape and continue to grow from here
> 
> I've been using 0 and 3 every wash day, so like every week (minus the couple of weeks I was in twists).
> 
> I think I'm going to use it each wash day until it's gone and then go without for a couple of washes to see if it want to repurchase.



I can’t see the picture/post :-( 
ETA after I quoted it I can see it. I like it!!


----------



## naturalagain2

For the past month I've been taking in See Some Curls digital library. I'm almost finished but may stay one more month just to go through everything again. I have a love hate with UFD & ICH together. Each time the process gets better and better but not sure what to think. That canopy thing DOES NOT WORK WITH MY HAIR! I got the best results with applying it all to my hair like they showed but then getting out the shower and working each section through with my hands.

I went to my stylist earlier this week for a wash, deep condition and style. For the past month I've been alternating using AG Boost Shampoo ( I adore this shampoo) & Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath and only using the Innersense Hydrating Cream Conditioner. I haven't been DC'ing under the dryer with my usual DC's since the A's mentioned its not really needed unless you are addressing a problem. Well my stylist washed my hair and mentioned my hair felt dryer than usual that day (its been a month since my last appointment with her) and gave me a moisturizing DC. I mentioned to her that I had joined the SSC digital library and had not deep conditioned but just used the Innersense rinse out conditioner and worked it through my hair good. She recommended that I DC even though my hair is healthy. She felt DC is very important and mentioned that she can always tell a difference between her regular clients who that just put the conditioner on and rinse and those that sit under the dryer.

With my usual routine I DC every wash day for the most part. I guess I need to add that back into my routine to do at least every other week. So I will alternate between my Influance products (to deep condition) & AG & Innersense products when I don't and see how that goes.

Next month I see my curly cut stylist to get a trim/reshape.


----------



## GettingKinky

naturalagain2 said:


> For the past month I've been taking in See Some Curls digital library. I'm almost finished but may stay one more month just to go through everything again. I have a love hate with UFD & ICH together. Each time the process gets better and better but not sure what to think. That canopy thing DOES NOT WORK WITH MY HAIR! I got the best results with applying it all to my hair like they showed but then getting out the shower and working each section through with my hands.
> 
> I went to my stylist earlier this week for a wash, deep condition and style. For the past month I've been alternating using AG Boost Shampoo ( I adore this shampoo) & Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath and only using the Innersense Hydrating Cream Conditioner. I haven't been DC'ing under the dryer with my usual DC's since the A's mentioned its not really needed unless you are addressing a problem. Well my stylist washed my hair and mentioned my hair felt dryer than usual that day (its been a month since my last appointment with her) and gave me a moisturizing DC. I mentioned to her that I had joined the SSC digital library and had not deep conditioned but just used the Innersense rinse out conditioner and worked it through my hair good. She recommended that I DC even though my hair is healthy. She felt DC is very important and mentioned that she can always tell a difference between her regular clients who that just put the conditioner on and rinse and those that sit under the dryer.
> 
> With my usual routine I DC every wash day for the most part. I guess I need to add that back into my routine to do at least every other week. So I will alternate between my Influance products (to deep condition) & AG & Innersense products when I don't and see how that goes.
> 
> Next month I see my curly cut stylist to get a trim/reshape.


@naturalagain2  - the As always say that dryness is not a feeling. Maybe when you DC your strands get more coating from the conditioner so they “feel less dry” but really they are just more coated/lubricated.
I’m way too lazy to DC with heat, but if you have the time I don’t think there is any downside.

The canopy method doesn’t work for me either. I always apply my products in sections and then work them into the sections.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was going to watch the Black Girl Curls video from yesterday, buts it’s 3 hours long. :-o

That’s just waaaaay too long.  They need an editor.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> I was going to watch the Black Girl Curls video from yesterday, buts it’s 3 hours long. :-o
> 
> That’s just waaaaay too long.  They need an editor.


I saw that and like wth are they talking about for 3 hours !!!! Their videos be too long.


----------



## toaster

My mom was watching it today and she kept texting me.

“This is the longest shampoo I’ve ever seen.”

“she cut way too much hair off.”

“I need to use more product.”

It was super long so I kind of watched bits and pieces @GettingKinky @Britt


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> My mom was watching it today and she kept texting me.
> 
> “This is the longest shampoo I’ve ever seen.”
> 
> “she cut way too much hair off.”
> 
> “I need to use more product.”
> 
> It was super long so I kind of watched bits and pieces @GettingKinky @Britt


LOL at your mom's commentary. I would def have to watch in pieces.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don’t know how y’all wash your hair in the shower.  My kitchen sink was being worked on last week so I’ve been doing my hair in the shower.  Way too much water.
> 
> Tonight was the last time. Thankfully it’s fixed so I can go back to my regularly scheduled program.


I LOVE doing all my washing/styling in the shower. I have a shower mirror so I can see what I’m doing and a shower speaker so I listen to music. And clean up is easy - I don’t end up with product all over the bathroom floor and counter.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I leaning towards getting everything evened out. My top is longer than my back and sides due to having a tapered cut with shaved sides years ago.
> 
> I'd love to have this shape and continue to grow from here
> 
> I've been using 0 and 3 every wash day, so like every week (minus the couple of weeks I was in twists).
> 
> I think I'm going to use it each wash day until it's gone and then go without for a couple of washes to see if it want to repurchase.


That is a nice cut. It would look great on you.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I was going to watch the Black Girl Curls video from yesterday, buts it’s 3 hours long. :-o
> 
> That’s just waaaaay too long.  They need an editor.





GettingKinky said:


> I was going to watch the Black Girl Curls video from yesterday, buts it’s 3 hours long. :-o
> 
> That’s just waaaaay too long.  They need an editor.


It is an actual demo video of her styling someone's hair which is why it is so long. And while the person is under the dryer she is answering questions. It is long but it is very detailed for someone who is trying to understand how to set their hair.

And she actually cuts her hair as well so you get to see the entire appointment.


----------



## faithVA

I finally put my hair in 2 strand twists. I haven't had 2 strand twists since 2019 and I think I only did it a couple of times then. It took me 2 hours but I think I will feel relieved not to have to do my hair midweek. I'm curious to see now that my hair is more hydrated if my twist last longer. Before they would start to dry out by day 3 or 4. 

I will still hang out in here since there is so much happening.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I finally put my hair in 2 strand twists. I haven't had 2 strand twists since 2019 and I think I only did it a couple of times then. It took me 2 hours but I think I will feel relieved not to have to do my hair midweek. I'm curious to see now that my hair is more hydrated if my twist last longer. Before they would start to dry out by day 3 or 4.
> 
> I will still hang out in here since there is so much happening.


I did 2 strand twists over the Xmas break. I liked them, but I would have to make neater parts if I really wanted to wear them as a style. But they were a very nice break. I get why people like them so much.


----------



## toaster

Enjoy your twists @faithVA! I’m sure I’ll put some in at some point over the summer if I need a hair break. I love twists.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I did 2 strand twists over the Xmas break. I liked them, but I would have to make neater parts if I really wanted to wear them as a style. But they were a very nice break. I get why people like them so much.


I don't even part my hair. I just grab pieces and go  I think most people who wear them weekly don't do a lot of parting except in highly visible areas. Laying the twist correct hides whatever parting or lack of parting happens. 

I'm also one of those people who has adjusted to my hair just looking OK. I had to give up the idea of great looking hair when I went natural. It just never happened


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Enjoy your twists @faithVA! I’m sure I’ll put some in at some point over the summer if I need a hair break. I love twists.


Thank You. It hasn't been 24 hours and I am already enjoying it. I was able to do my hair late at night and I didn't have to worry about my hair being dry. I put on my sleeping cap and I didn't have to worry about my hair being smooshed and trying to revive it. I'm glad I finally got myself together to get it done.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA 
You are making me want to try twists again. I would do it but DH is not a fan at all. 
Also I think your wash no go looks very nice and you’ll just like it more and more as it grows out and as you get more days from your sets.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA
> You are making me want to try twists again. I would do it but DH is not a fan at all.
> Also I think your wash no go looks very nice and you’ll just like it more and more as it grows out and as you get more days from your sets.


I think you should stick with what is working for you. I think you like to look well put together and I think wash and goes do that more so than twist. That is just my opinion. Forgive me if I am overstepping  

I have always been hair lazy and twist allow me to do that. And I have been in twists in one form or another since 2009 so they are comfortable for me. 

Getting only 2 days out of my wash and go is definitely a factor. I'm looking forward to seeing how my wash and go holds up in the future. I'm just thinking with my shrinkage and low porosity, I may not have multi-day hair until the end of the year


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I think you should stick with what is working for you. I think you like to look well put together and I think wash and goes do that more so than twist. That is just my opinion. Forgive me if I am overstepping
> 
> I have always been hair lazy and twist allow me to do that. And I have been in twists in one form or another since 2009 so they are comfortable for me.
> 
> Getting only 2 days out of my wash and go is definitely a factor. I'm looking forward to seeing how my wash and go holds up in the future. I'm just thinking with my shrinkage and low porosity, I may not have multi-day hair until the end of the year


I probably won’t twist my hair because I’m too lazy to do them neatly, but I think they can look very put together if they’re uniform in size.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

After work Im going to wash and set my hair.  I think Ill try out Negesbanda New gel with her glaze.  I dont think the hold is even medium though so we shall see. I also kinda wanna see what this Alikay Lemongrass gel does but im not too keen on the texture.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> After work Im going to wash and set my hair.  I think Ill try out Negesbanda New gel with her glaze.  I dont think the hold is even medium though so we shall see. I also kinda wanna see what this Alikay Lemongrass gel does but im not too keen on the texture.


I love the Alikay Lemongrass gel but I have only used it for flat twist outs. For my hair it has 0 hold but it gives my twist outs a soft wave and I can use it daily without build up. It was moisturizing for my dry hair. I definitely couldn't use it for a wash and go.

I am interested in seeing how it works for you.


----------



## toaster

My hair is so sticky close to the scalp even a week after washing last.

Sitting with olaplex on my hair now. Going to shampoo twice and then focus on using slightly less earthtones gel on my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Idk which is doing my hair justice the most, applying more water to my conditioner (which makes detangling even easier) or the Olaplex 0 and 3. But I'll keep up with both. 

These are day 3 curls.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love it @oneastrocurlie

you’re making me think about trying olaplex 3 again.


----------



## toaster

Still a bit damp at the root, but two curls are inching closer to APL, which is my goal for the year. But hopefully, a few more curls get there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I love it @oneastrocurlie
> 
> you’re making me think about trying olaplex 3 again.



Thanks! I was conservative with each use at first. Then the last two applications I use a little more and that seemed to make a difference. I'm not sure how much the 0 does since I've only used them together.


----------



## GettingKinky

I had to cut open my bottle of conditioner and scrape the last bits into a new container. This stuff is too $$ to waste.


----------



## LavenderMint

I am a convert. 
In-shower gel application is a complete game changer. The installation of a medium sized suction cup basket to hold the bottle of UFD made this so much easier. The ability to actually WET my hair vs misting or using my hands to apply water to the gelled sections made the results *so* different. I didn’t twist up my sections but just put clips towards the ends so they'd stay somewhat separate while I washed off & dressed before the 2nd gel.
The AJ flaxseed gel was topper this go round. My hair looked extremely similar to @Bette Davis Eyes & @toaster in the fact that it was so wet it still had the waves I usually only have during the wash & condition portion when my hair is soaked to the max.
The only drawback this wash day is that I put my bonnet on while my ends were still damp and on my shoulders. They hung outside the hood dryer so of course they were. Sadly, they tangled together and bunched up. A handheld dryer is really going to be a necessity.

I’ll take & post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

Can’t wait to see pictures @LavenderMint 

Wet hair for application (and easy clean up) is a game changer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can’t do my hair in the shower. It’s convenient but boy do I feel like I’m missing spots. I can cowash in there really quick but a full wash day. Nah.  My hats off to y’all.  

 I washed my hair in the sink tonight and was happy as pie. I used TMC braid out glaze  over this Brazilian faux Wet line gel I found and my hair looks beautiful.   The hold is medium but the shine is stellar.  I love the braid out glaze for braids outs but someone mentioned the wet line combo.  I’m going to play around with the combinations but this might be my base going forward.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@LavenderMint  you need a rolling dryer.  The soft bonnet wasn’t rocking for me at all because  of what you described.


----------



## EmmJaii

GettingKinky said:


> I may try this. You do it after your hair is 100% dry?
> 
> As for styles for old WnG my favorite is half up half down. I also like putting my hair in a banana clip ponytail.


Yes ma’am!

I did a quick CCS today just because I needed to get my hair wet to keep it hydrated. I was so tired (and honestly hungover from a comedy show hubby and I went to last night) so I did a quick abbreviated wash n go, knowing it would come out terrible but buy me some time. Washed twice, conditioned, used UFD in 4 sections then added KCCC by section. Took me like 35 minutes. Y’all. My hair looks exactly the same as it does when I spend a full 1.5 hours, with just a softer feel (almost no gel cast).

I think because I tend to fluff my hair anyway, and prefer to redo it every 4-5 days, the full routine may not be necessary every single wash day. I’m going to try to do this abbreviated method for a few more washes to see how I like it. No need to put in all the other work unless I’m going on vacation or I need my hair to last for a week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why can’t I ever capture how good my hair looks unless I’m in bright light?

I’mma figure it out one day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@EmmJaii Thats awesome that you get great results with a 35 minute process. I want to get down to 35 minutes. I take 50-60 minutes including 10 minutes of diffusing time.

@Bette Davis Eyes I get my best hair pictures in the car. The lighting in the car is amazing!!


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @LavenderMint  you need a rolling dryer.  The soft bonnet wasn’t rocking for me at all because  of what you described.


Yep! I have one (2nd best hair dryer I’ve ever had) but I need to play around with my seating arrangement to really get up in there. 
@EmmJaii 35min is a dream!! Shoot, for me, 90 minutes is a dream too lol


----------



## LavenderMint

I think it’s because cars can give you jussssst enough natural light @GettingKinky because that is where I take my best ones too 
 
now I need to figure out the sleeping issue. I need to see what my buff can do... or one of those tie up, locsoc tube things.


----------



## bubbles12345

EmmJaii said:


> Yes ma’am!
> 
> I did a quick CCS today just because I needed to get my hair wet to keep it hydrated. I was so tired (and honestly hungover from a comedy show hubby and I went to last night) so I did a quick abbreviated wash n go, knowing it would come out terrible but buy me some time. Washed twice, conditioned, used UFD in 4 sections then added KCKT by section. Took me like 35 minutes. Y’all. My hair looks exactly the same as it does when I spend a full 1.5 hours, with just a softer feel (almost no gel cast).
> 
> I think because I tend to fluff my hair anyway, and prefer to redo it every 4-5 days, the full routine may not be necessary every single wash day. I’m going to try to do this abbreviated method for a few more washes to see how I like it. No need to put in all the other work unless I’m going on vacation or I need my hair to last for a week.


Just want to confirm, so you used KCKT on top of UFD? (And not KCCC on top of UFD?)

If so interesting. Maybe I'll try that one day.


----------



## EmmJaii

bubbles12345 said:


> Just want to confirm, so you used KCKT on top of UFD? (And not KCCC on top of UFD?)
> 
> If so interesting. Maybe I'll try that one day.


Oops that was a typo! I used KCCC. Going to go back and edit my post.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

EmmJaii said:


> Oops that was a typo! I used KCCC. Going to go back and edit my post.



This reminds me to try UFD and KCCC next wash.


----------



## kimpaur

Do any of you ladies know of a good swim cap?


----------



## toaster

kimpaur said:


> Do any of you ladies know of a good swim cap?


I went back to look at my amazon history. I have these two swim caps and love them both! Use them whenever I’m doing laps in a pool.

Neither keeps my hair 100% dry, but I don’t think any swim cap would do that.


----------



## toaster

Embrace natural beauty did an Instagram story about how she gets her hair cut and how it’s a 2D shape versus 3D. I responded and sent her pictures of my hair and she is soooo nice.

I will go to her shop end of year or early next year.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Embrace natural beauty did an Instagram story about how she gets her hair cut and how it’s a 2D shape versus 3D. I responded and sent her pictures of my hair and she is soooo nice.
> 
> I will go to her shop end of year or early next year.


I didn’t see her story but I was just thinking that her is 2D like yours. I think she’s going to be a great stylist for you since she cares so much about length retention.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 4 hair has so much movement.


----------



## GettingKinky

Uncle Funky is having a 20% off sale. I just ordered 3 18oz bottles. I guess this means I’m a UFD convert. 

I would get the bigger ones but this size is actually a little cheaper per oz- that’s not usually the way sizing works.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Uncle Funky is having a 20% off sale. I just ordered 3 18oz bottles. I guess this means I’m a UFD convert.
> 
> I would get the bigger ones but this size is actually a little cheaper per oz- that’s not usually the way sizing works.


I JUST ordered the biggest size last week.

This always happens to me. Glad you got some more on sale!


----------



## faithVA

Took me a minute to get caught up. I'm just nodding in agreement with everything said 

My ecoslay arrived today. I opened one just to see it. It looks nice and thick. It has a funny smell though. 

I have no idea when I will do another wash and go to try it. Maybe some magic dust will hit me on the head over the weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I JUST ordered the biggest size last week.
> 
> This always happens to me. Glad you got some more on sale!


I try to keep enough of my staple products in my stash so I can wait for sales to order.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Redid my hair using the same products and mimicing the same raking technique as in the salon. So far so good. My hair looks/feels pretty good.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Uncle Funky is having a 20% off sale. I just ordered 3 18oz bottles. I guess this means I’m a UFD convert.
> 
> I would get the bigger ones but this size is actually a little cheaper per oz- that’s not usually the way sizing works.



Lol. Wow. I'm tempted. *looks at salon sized bottle*


----------



## classychic1908

GettingKinky said:


> Uncle Funky is having a 20% off sale. I just ordered 3 18oz bottles. I guess this means I’m a UFD convert.
> 
> I would get the bigger ones but this size is actually a little cheaper per oz- that’s not usually the way sizing works.


Is there a code?  I'm checking out, but I don't see the discount applied.


----------



## GettingKinky

classychic1908 said:


> Is there a code?  I'm checking out, but I don't see the discount applied.


The code is THANKSMOM


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m really enjoying my day 4 hair.


----------



## classychic1908

GettingKinky said:


> The code is THANKSMOM


Thanks!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I’m really enjoying my day 4 hair. View attachment 471903



Your hair looks so good!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@GettingKinky Looks great!


----------



## toaster

Love your hair @GettingKinky!


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Your hair looks so good!!!





oneastrocurlie said:


> @GettingKinky Looks great!



Thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hair is super soft and plush. Its been raining here the last two days so the moisture in the air is on point. Depending on how I feel after work, I might do my hair,


----------



## toaster

My jello shot is out for delivery and I plan to use it on Sunday’s wash.

I need to keep it in the refrigerator?

How is everyone using it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I kept mine in the fridge until I used it.  Left it out for a few days and put it back.

Im hearing thats it best to use it with UFD.

for me it was rough adding it to my hair as it didnt slide down. The next time I will use UFD as my base as usual and put it over it. @toaster


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

My Jello Shot is out for delivery too. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My jello shot is out for delivery and I plan to use it on Sunday’s wash.
> 
> I need to keep it in the refrigerator?
> 
> How is everyone using it?


My is supposed to arrive today. I keep mine in the fridge. I take it before I wash my hair and I put it back after I finish.

I got my best results using it over UFD (compared to by itself or over KCKT)


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a BBQ on Saturday and Saturday is usually my wash day, but I don’t want my typical day 1 hair so I’m planning to use mousse def.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m having a BBQ on Saturday and Saturday is usually my wash day, but I don’t want my typical day 1 hair so I’m planning to use mousse def.


Love it! I’m going on a trip in a few weeks and packing mousse def for after swimming.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA my Jell-O shot smells strongly of chemicals 

Is that what yours smells like?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @faithVA my Jell-O shot smells strongly of chemicals
> 
> Is that what yours smells like?


I try not to stick my nose in the container. I don’t notice a strong smell unless I try to smell it.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA my Jell-O shot smells strongly of chemicals
> 
> Is that what yours smells like?


No I don't think it smells like chemicals. Most other products have some type of strong scent added to it. This seemed like if anything was added it was minimal. It probably just smells like okra and aloe


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I try not to stick my nose in the container. I don’t notice a strong smell unless I try to smell it.


It isn't a strong smell. It is just very different. I don't really care much about how things smell but I was just curious since I had opened the jar.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I used UFD and KCCC. I may have used a bit too much of one of them. My hair looks good but it's quite sticky. No flaking though and I still have movement. 

I didn't use Olaplex this wash. My hair feels less defined at the roots and I had more hair in my comb while detangling. I may back it down to using it every other wash day vs every wash. Using it makes my wash day longer but I do like how my hair behaves after. 

I may have unlocked a cheat code. I banded my hair after it was dry and then sat back under the dryer. (I couldn't tell if my hair was sticky because it was still wet or not so I sat under it for few extra minutes after diffusing a little.) Resulted in a nice stretched look. Will experiment with this more.


----------



## LavenderMint

With time, what I have noticed about the evolution of this last particular wash day (where I applied UFD in the shower & rewet) is that it also made it clear that my hair has grown into my cut. Previously, I was worried because my sides would look very strange & uneven over a week’s time. The shape looks MUCH better done this way & I’m no longer worried.


----------



## toaster

Can we talk about “wash hour?”

Is it really taking everyone an hour to cleanse, condition, style and dry your hair? It takes me an hour and 15 (with showering and shaving) to cleanse, condition and style, but then I still spend 45 minutes to an hour under the dryer.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Can we talk about “wash hour?”
> 
> Is it really taking everyone an hour to cleanse, condition, style and dry your hair? It takes me an hour and 15 (with showering and shaving) to cleanse, condition and style, but then I still spend 45 minutes to an hour under the dryer.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I think the hour only applies to the CCS. It doesn't include drying time. When I go to the salon because my hair is short and someone else is doing it, I get the complete CCS, cut and drying time within 1 hour. But that isn't realistic for me to do myself. 

Your hair is much longer. Could you shorten it some? Probably! But will you be able to CCS and dry and have your hair look like you want and last by doing it within 1 hour? Doubtful!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Can we talk about “wash hour?”
> 
> Is it really taking everyone an hour to cleanse, condition, style and dry your hair? It takes me an hour and 15 (with showering and shaving) to cleanse, condition and style, but then I still spend 45 minutes to an hour under the dryer.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Mine amounts to about the time that you're spending as well. Ain't no way I could cleanse, condition, style, AND dry within an hour.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Can we talk about “wash hour?”
> 
> Is it really taking everyone an hour to cleanse, condition, style and dry your hair? It takes me an hour and 15 (with showering and shaving) to cleanse, condition and style, but then I still spend 45 minutes to an hour under the dryer.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I can do the CCS in about 45 minutes. And then because I’m impatient I only diffuse for 10 minutes. But after I get out of the shower I get dressed and do my face routine so the whole thing usually takes me 55-75 minutes.  And DH still complains that I spend “forever” in the bathroom.

And like @faithVA said the As don’t include dry time in the wash hour.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA @sunshinebeautiful @GettingKinky 

Thank you!! I couldn’t definitely shorten my dry time by diffusing but my arms must be weak. After 20 minutes with the dyson my arms feel like noodles.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

it usually takes me an hr to wash and style but after that another 5 hrs to dry because i air dry with a a fan... so ur doing just fine...


----------



## faithVA

I watched a stylist wash and go YouTube video yesterday and I swear she tried to put the entire bottle of UFD in her hair. Her hair was definitely heavy with product and water but I was like 

But the next time I do a wash and go I may try her method of alternating gel, water, gel. But if I follow her technique I would definitely have to sit under the dryer. Her hair was like a wet blanket.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ok. Day 2 of UFD and KCCC and the stickiness is gone. Never had that happen before but I like that it went away.


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> Can we talk about “wash hour?”
> 
> Is it really taking everyone an hour to cleanse, condition, style and dry your hair? It takes me an hour and 15 (with showering and shaving) to cleanse, condition and style, but then I still spend 45 minutes to an hour under the dryer.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


Nope you’re doing just fine! Even with my abbreviated method where I CCS in 35 mins, my hair isn’t fully dry for another 4-5 hours, even after 45 mins of sitting under the dryer. The CCS portion is the only part the As count in “wash hour”.


faithVA said:


> I watched a stylist wash and go YouTube video yesterday and I swear she tried to put the entire bottle of UFD in her hair. Her hair was definitely heavy with product and water but I was like
> 
> But the next time I do a wash and go I may try her method of alternating gel, water, gel. But if I follow her technique I would definitely have to sit under the dryer. Her hair was like a wet blanket.


Can you share which stylist it was? I’m curious because I’m looking for a way to add more weight for elongation so I don’t have to stretch with heat regularly.


----------



## EmmJaii

My first attempt at the abbreviated method for my CCS last week may have been able to last 5 days, but was a little more fluffy than I’m used to on day 4 so I re-did it. This time I used KCKT with KCCC, but I applied KCKT exactly the same way I apply UFD and I think that was a game changer. I used to apply it like a leave in, but this time I kept adding water to it and applying more before I put on the KCCC. My hair is really shiny, soft with a slight cast, and elongated more so than with UFD and KCCC. I really like it. Too bad I have like 4 bottles of UFD in my stash that I would have to use up before I could switch to this permanently.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Probably do my hair tonight. Might go back to braidouts for a bit.

I love my curls but my hair always looks so short.  Sometimes, I dont mind it but by the time day 3-4 is here blah. I dont like banding because it will stretch my hair.


----------



## LavenderMint

@toaster my earthtones naturals gel arrived this week & I’m planning to use it tonight. Are there any “best practice” tips or things that you’ve noticed & I should keep in mind?  I’m going to rewatch Embrace Natural Beauty’s video on it beforehand too. Kinda hopeful this one works. It’s always nice to have options for changing situations.


----------



## toaster

LavenderMint said:


> @toaster my earthtones naturals gel arrived this week & I’m planning to use it tonight. Are there any “best practice” tips or things that you’ve noticed & I should keep in mind?  I’m going to rewatch Embrace Natural Beauty’s video on it beforehand too. Kinda hopeful this one works. It’s always nice to have options for changing situations.


Yay! So glad it arrived!

It’s very chunky and doesn’t emulsify well. For me, it applies best in the shower. I apply curly magic, get my hair wet again, and then use about a dime sized amount for each smaller section of my hair (18-20 sections for my whole head).

Embrace natural beauty applies it outside of the shower, but she does note it doesn’t emulsify very well. You have to just get it on your hair and then spread.

Let me know how you like it! I know it’s hit or miss, but it definitely gives me my favorite wash and go.


----------



## OhTall1

Today's WNG
Washed with Olaplex shampoo and conditioner, Camille Rose leave in, Uncle Funky gel


----------



## mmeadows1

OhTall1 said:


> Today's WNG
> Washed with Olaplex shampoo and conditioner, Camille Rose leave in, Uncle Funky gel


Your hair looks beautiful and I love your cut.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I couldn't wait to try Jello Shot. Yall weren't lying about this strong hold. It has been close to 90 degrees outside with a good 80% humidity for the past few days. I've been out and about in the elements and through a hard workout at the gym. I'm not mad at how the curls have been holding up.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m looking forward to my mousse def WnG today. The volume is always amazing.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Nope you’re doing just fine! Even with my abbreviated method where I CCS in 35 mins, my hair isn’t fully dry for another 4-5 hours, even after 45 mins of sitting under the dryer. The CCS portion is the only part the As count in “wash hour”.
> 
> Can you share which stylist it was? I’m curious because I’m looking for a way to add more weight for elongation so I don’t have to stretch with heat regularly.


Here is the video Youtube Video


----------



## LavenderMint

...I think I made a mistake lol
It is 1:15am & I was done with the CCS portion of doing my hair between 10:30-11. I should done exactly as you suggested @toaster & applied in the shower- right after the UFD while it was wet. The texture is odd but the scent reminds me of kccc
it also occurred to me for the very first time that I should do the front of my head FIRST since it seems to dry out first & worst. 
 I’m going to bed now, looking forward to seeing how this turns out on Monday


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint did you sit under the dryer or air dry? I’ve never tried air drying with earthtones, but it takes forever to dry under the dryer!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I still didnt do my hair. Hold on to that last Washngo. The ends are curly and the middle is fro-y. My asthma's been acting up so ill take it for now.


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> @LavenderMint did you sit under the dryer or air dry? I’ve never tried air drying with earthtones, but it takes forever to dry under the dryer!


Yes!! I thought it was my mistake. It took forever & one section was still mysteriously damp after 90min. I think I like it though. I’ll use it again next week. It’s just that I hate using jar products in the shower.


----------



## toaster

Same! I hate using jar products.

currently under the dryer with UFD and Jell-O shot. It was easy to apply and spread well. Not sure if I used too much. Naturally I woke up late and can only sit under the dryer for 45 minutes before I have to leave for brunch.

At some point this week I need to decant my UFD and briogeo pump bottles. They won’t pump anymore but there’s still lots of product inside.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Day 5 of UFD and KCCC and my wash and go hasn't fully turned into a wash and fro. I'm typically in a puff by day 5 because my definition is mostly gone and washing by day 6. 

I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

UFD & KCCC is juicy business baby!


----------



## toaster

UFD AND KCCC gave me an okay wash and go with lots of shrinkage!

Yesterday I tried washing and conditioning my hair in 2 sections instead of 3. I shampooed twice, applied conditioner, and as I detangled I put my hair in twists to get it out of the way. When it came time to style, I took 3 twists down at a time (I had 12 all over my head), rinsed, applied UFD, added water, applied Jell-O shot. I think that saved a little bit of time, but not much.

I’ll just accept a longer wash day, but 2 sections is the move from here on out.

Next week is an olaplex wash day!


----------



## ckisland

I don't know why I've been stalking this thread and haven't join when I only wear wash n'gos 

*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc)*
Texture: cottony
Pattern: 3c (top), 4a (back), 4b (edges and around ears)
Porosity: low 
Length: Collar bone (stretched)/ EL (wash n'go)
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc)*
Right now I'm doing 2 washes a week. I cleanse, detangle with my brush, DC for 1 hr, and style once a week. My second wash is a cowash, condition, and style. 
Poos: MJ Harm Me Knot, MJ Honey Wash (new), Obia shampoo bar
Cowashes: MJ No Suds and MJ Co-Wash
Condish: MJ Soften Me Up and MJ Honey Sweet and Nice
DC: TGIN Miracle Repairx Deep Hydrating Mask, Obia Babassu Deep Condish, Obia Babassu Therapy Hair Mask (once a month tops)
Leave-ins: MJ Leave-In Condish, Obia Curl Moisture Cream, Obia Heavy Almond Cream, Obia Curl Hydration Spray
Stylers: MJ Coily Custard , MJ Multicultural Curls, MJ Honey Curls, Obia Curl Enhancing Custard
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?*
I would love love love to get to a SL wash n'go, but shrinkage is a whole battle 
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?*
I was my hair to be big, defined and soft to the touch consistently.
*Any current struggles or concerns?*
My nape is lagging behind the rest of my hair, so Imma need it to get it together LOL. I'm going to start wearing a scarf or something to protect that area when I sleep.
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended)*


----------



## ckisland

My DC wash day was yesterday, and for my styler I tried MJ Jelly Soft Curls for the first time. 
Ummm. . . The whole internet is a lie!!! Miss Jessie's lied and so did all the reviews I watched on YT!! Soft hold?!! Where??? This is the hardest hold styler from MJ that I've tried! Most of the reviews complained that the gel had like no hold. Color me surprised when my hair has ended up crispy as all get out  .
Jelly Soft Curls gets


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Here is the video Youtube Video



My goodness, she was using huge globs of UFD on her hair


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> My goodness, she was using huge globs of UFD on her hair


I was laughing because she said start with 5 pumps per section and I usually start with 8


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> I was laughing because she said start with 5 pumps per section and I usually start with 8



 I don't have as much hair as you and neither does she lol


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I was laughing because she said start with 5 pumps per section and I usually start with 8


How can you handle 8 pumps? When I try to emulsify 2 pumps I have a hard time keeping it from spilling out of my hands.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks to the Ecoslay flash sale and the Uncle funky Mother’s Day sale I have a TON of UFD and jello shot. And yet I’m in a bun mood. Until I can get a good shape up I don’t know how many WnG I want to do.

welcome @ckisland !!


----------



## ckisland

faithVA said:


> Here is the video Youtube Video


The amount of water she used was so excessive!!! And then she kept squishing her hair  . I get real nervous when my hair foams up and it always means that I added too much product. I wouldn't let her touch my hair, but I am curious potentially layering stylers. I don't ever do that, and I get long lasting results. That might take my hair to the next level . . . or it'll be a waste of time  .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@ckisland  what state are you in? I always get soft hold with that styler if it’s humid and the dew points are great but if I’m at work or in an AC hard hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> How can you handle 8 pumps? When I try to emulsify 2 pumps I have a hard time keeping it from spilling out of my hands.


Oh I do 2 pumps at a time! I’m not trying to drop product on the floor either!

I just do it over and over again until my section is saturated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Her end result looks good dry tho


----------



## toaster

I feel like she does her hair the way I do. Lots of product and water. Sometimes I miss a spot and there’s a clump of gel in my hair, but most of the time I get a weeks worth wash and go.


----------



## ckisland

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @ckisland  what state are you in? I always get soft hold with that styler if it’s humid and the dew points are great but if I’m at work or in an AC hard hair.


I'm in GA, near ATL. I even used the MJ leave-in underneath, and my hair's still crispy! Maybe I was more heavy handed than I realized, but my hair's also super frizzy. How Sway ?!


----------



## ckisland

Crackers Phinn said:


> Her end result looks good dry tho


Her results are good!! I would love to know how long she had to sit underneath the dryer for it to dry. Her method is definitely one for inside the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Her results are good!! I would love to know how long she had to sit underneath the dryer for it to dry. Her method is definitely one for inside the shower.


In the shower is definitely the way to go. This method is messy, but effective.  

She uses way less ICH than I do. I would try using less, but I’m not in the mood to experiment.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ckisland said:


> My DC wash day was yesterday, and for my styler I tried MJ Jelly Soft Curls for the first time.
> Ummm. . . The whole internet is a lie!!! Miss Jessie's lied and so did all the reviews I watched on YT!! Soft hold?!! Where??? This is the hardest hold styler from MJ that I've tried! Most of the reviews complained that the gel had like no hold. Color me surprised when my hair has ended up crispy as all get out  .
> Jelly Soft Curls gets



So interesting. My stylist layered KCCC and Jelly Soft Curls at my last appointment. I didn't have a crispy hold at all.


----------



## ckisland

I woke up late and jumped in the shower to do a quick wash n'go. I cowashed, conditioned, styled and showered in 15 mins  . I did the whole process with no sections (which I never do), using MJ Leave-in and Honey Curls. I'm impressed! I have very kinky hair, so even when my hair is defined, the curls won't be smooth. I'm very happy with the definition I got applying the Honey Curls all over. I scrunched a little and put on my turbie twist to stop the drippies. I think if I had dealt with water streaming down my neck , then my results would have been a little bit more defined.

It's good to know that I can real jump in the shower and BAM be done!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> I woke up late and jumped in the shower to do a quick wash n'go. I cowashed, conditioned, styled and showered in 15 mins  . I did the whole process with no sections (which I never do), using MJ Leave-in and Honey Curls. I'm impressed! I have very kinky hair, so even when my hair is defined, the curls won't be smooth. I'm very happy with the definition I got applying the Honey Curls all over. I scrunched a little and put on my turbie twist to stop the drippies. I think if I had dealt with water streaming down my neck , then my results would have been a little bit more defined.
> 
> It's good to know that I can real jump in the shower and BAM be done!


15 minutes?? That’s awesome!!!

I would love to get my process that quick, but it takes me 10-15 minutes to wash condition and detangle. Closer to 10 if I only lather once.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> 15 minutes?? That’s awesome!!!
> 
> I would love to get my process that quick, but it takes me 10-15 minutes to wash condition and detangle. Closer to 10 if I only lather once.


I only did a bare minimum finger detangle. When I actually detangle my hair, I end up parting my hair in 8 sections, applying my DC, finger detangling first, and then using my brush. My hair likes to fight back when I detangle . I think the fastest I've washed and detangled has been 20-ish mins, and my hair isn't even long yet .  I would love to get that time down too .


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> I only did a bare minimum finger detangle. When I actually detangle my hair, I end up parting my hair in 8 sections, applying my DC, finger detangling first, and then using my brush. My hair likes to fight back when I detangle . I think the fastest I've washed and detangled has been 20-ish mins, and my hair isn't even long yet . I would love to get that time down too .


I detangle in 4 sections. I finger detangling a bit as I’m applying conditioner and then I go straight for the brush. I usually finished detangling around the 15 minute mark. If I’m focused I can go a bit faster or if it’s only been 3-4 days since my last wash.

I’m sure it would go faster if I had my damaged hair cut off, but I’m not ready to let go of it yet.


----------



## bubbles12345

Oh wow.... according to that video I need to use a lot more water. I struggle with dryness so I'm considering it. And it seems like it would be easier to do it outside of the shower (especially with a water bottle) than in the shower as most stylists recommend.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> Oh wow.... according to that video I need to use a lot more water. I struggle with dryness so I'm considering it. And it seems like it would be easier to do it outside of the shower (especially with a water bottle) than in the shower as most stylists recommend.


I’ve never tried that kind is spray bottle, but for me it’s so much easier to get/keep my hair wet enough in the shower. And it’s a messy process and the shower is much easier for me to clean up. I did get a shower mirror so I can see what I’m doing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

bubbles12345 said:


> Oh wow.... according to that video I need to use a lot more water. I struggle with dryness so I'm considering it. And it seems like it would be easier to do it outside of the shower (especially with a water bottle) than in the shower as most stylists recommend.


I have one of those mister bottle thingies and it saturates my hair better and is less drippy than a regular water spritz bottle.  I got whatever cheapo set of 3 Amazon was selling at the time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I use a mister too. I'm also an outside the shower wash day-er


----------



## toaster

I’ve gone back and forth, but I’m solidly an in the shower wash day person after finding clumps of gel all over my bathroom in random places. I’m too messy and heavy handed to not be in an enclosed space that can be washed down.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The Ecoslay Jello shot is sticky.  Like my hair was stuck to my neck sticky.  Also for something that needs to stay in the refrigerator it smells hella chemical-ly.  I watched a few reviews before purchasing and they were using half the container for one application.  I'm pretty sure my hair is fully coated with some to spare and I definitely have multiple uses left in my container.   For most of my hair I only used the jello.  I put the rice pudding leave in on a medium sized section before adding the jello shot and I think that area is frizzy.  I'm going to keep working with the products tho.


----------



## toaster

Crackers Phinn said:


> The Ecoslay Jello shot is sticky.  Like my hair was stuck to my neck sticky.  Also for something that needs to stay in the refrigerator it smells hella chemical-ly.  I watched a few reviews before purchasing and they were using half the container for one application.  I'm pretty sure my hair is fully coated with some to spare and I definitely have multiple uses left in my container.   For most of my hair I only used the jello.  I put the rice pudding leave in on a medium sized section before adding the jello shot and I think that area is frizzy.  I'm going to keep working with the products tho.


Mine smells like straight chemicals too! I thought the same thing about needing to be kept in the fridge 

I used Jell-O shot over uncle funky’s curly magic and my neck was certainly sticky until my next shower. For day 4 hair I have minimal frizz. I have at least 4/5 uses left in the jar.

So far, I think it gives me a near identical wash and go to my earthtones max gel. The difference is that Jell-O shot is easier to emulsify and apply, but earthtones doesn’t need to be refrigerated.


----------



## GettingKinky

Crackers Phinn said:


> The Ecoslay Jello shot is sticky.  Like my hair was stuck to my neck sticky.  Also for something that needs to stay in the refrigerator it smells hella chemical-ly.  I watched a few reviews before purchasing and they were using half the container for one application.  I'm pretty sure my hair is fully coated with some to spare and I definitely have multiple uses left in my container.   For most of my hair I only used the jello.  I put the rice pudding leave in on a medium sized section before adding the jello shot and I think that area is frizzy.  I'm going to keep working with the products tho.


I don’t remember my neck being sticky when I used jello shot, but I haven’t used it in awhile so maybe I just don’t remember.


----------



## LavenderMint

I am loving the UFD/Earthtones wng. Usually, I have trouble with random gel balls at my hairline and any parts I have made, no matter the combo. This time, I only have extremely small gel balls and literally only at the part. The definition & clumping is on-point. I feel like this combo supports my coil pattern very well. 
I can’t wait to try this again with my UFD more damp than it was last time.


----------



## toaster

My workout pineapple helps to keep my hair from shrinking as the week goes by.

I sweat a lot and I think it keeps my roots from shrinking down more because they get wet every day.

My hair tends to take on whatever shape I put it in, so sleeping in a pineapple probably wouldn’t work, but 30-60 minutes while I sweat seems to work well.


----------



## faithVA

Where is everyone? How is it possible no one posted in here on Friday? I guess everyone is enjoying the wonderful weather 

I actually deep conditioned today. Don't remember the last time I did that. But I'm back in 2 strand twist. If we aren't traveling I will try a wash and go with the jello shot the holiday weekend.


----------



## toaster

I’m here @faithVA !!

Nothing to say about my hair until Sunday wash day. Just moving along. Wishing for more growth. The usual.

Im glad you’re enjoying your twists!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I got 6 days out of my Jello Shot WNG. That's a record for me, especially now that my hair is short. It definitely set crunchy/hard, but softened up as the days went by. It lasted through a few workouts and crazy FL heat and humidity. I liked it.

I'm away from home visiting my parents so I couldn't bring the gel with me since it needs to be refrigerated. I washed and styled my hair using Kinky Curly leave-in and custard. I have a nice medium hold and either it's the products or the result of my hair getting more hydrated over time, but I'm loving the curl definition I got this time around.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'm stretching for awhile until I feel the washngo bug.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I absolutely love this girl's hair. I found her on YouTube and subscribed to her channel. She exclusively wears WNGs and gives props to Black Girl Curls and HydraBar Salon for helping her to transform her hair. She posted a video last night about the evolution of her WNGs over time. I'm only a few months in, but I found it inspiring to keep going and tweaking as times goes on. Sharing.


----------



## toaster

Great video @sunshinebeautiful !!

Im going out of town next weekend. I’ll leave with a day 5 wash and go but I’m definitely getting in the pool. Need to find some mini shampoo and conditioner bottles. I’m just going to bring one gel and do an easy wash and go. Hopefully I can find either a small bottle or something to decant into. Not checking a bag.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m debating if I’m going to do a wash n go today or keep bunning. I want to use my Jell-O shot again but my face looks better with a bun. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky Have you considered getting a shaping hair cut, but making sure it’s long enough to bun? That way you can wear your hair in two styles you think flatter your face


----------



## toaster

day 7 wash and go on the subway. Getting a little frizzy, but still defined with curly magic and Jell-O shot.

I’ve noticed over the past few washes that my hair is starting to even itself out. The layers he cut in are slooooowly growing out. My hair seems to prefer to be the same length all around and I’m not going to fight it.


----------



## ckisland

I did my wash day a day early because I just couldn't wait   . I love my wash days! Anyway, I tried a couple of different things:

1. I detangled my hair in 4 sections instead of separating it into my usual 8 (inspired by @GettingKinky ). It was easier than I thought it would be, but I'm not sure if I was able to detangle under my canopy as thoroughly and I'm not sure if I lost more hair or not. It actually still took the same amount of time as me doing more sections.
2. I looked at the MJ leave-in and noticed that the new bottle says to only apply to damp hair. It specifically says "not wet". So I squeezed out any water that was in each section before I applied the leave-in and Coily Custard.
3. I applied my leave-in and styler in just 4 sections instead of separating each section into 3 sub-sections. Since I was doing less sections, I just did everything in the shower. I put a good amount of custard in my hand for each section and didn't go back and add more. Outside of the shower, with my 50-11 sections, it's taken about 30-35 mins to style my hair. Today I was able to rinse the DC out of my hair, apply leave-in, style, shower and dry off in 20 mins !!!

Products: MJ Harm Me Knot Shampoo, TGIN RepairX DC, MJ Leave-in Condish, MJ Coily Custard
Wash and detangle: 20 mins
DC: 1hr 10 mins (extra 10 mins went to adding a face mask )
Rinse and style: 20 mins

I shaved about 40 mins off of my usual wash day .


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky Have you considered getting a shaping hair cut, but making sure it’s long enough to bun? That way you can wear your hair in two styles you think flatter your face


I’m planning to get a shaping cut, but the stylist I want to see still hasn’t opened post Covid. I’m giving her until end of June and if she still isn’t open, I’ll look for someone else.


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland saving 40 minutes is a big deal!!


----------



## toaster

Just now under the dryer. Slept in all morning and didn’t start my olaplex until almost 7.

I don’t know if it’s the olaplex or just putting any product on my hair prior to shampooing, but olaplex wash days seem much easier.


----------



## ckisland

This is Day 2. Last night I put my hair in 2 pineapples, which is another hair milestone for me !!


----------



## toaster

Me and my pajamas finally seeing some growth. I need a better hair dryer ASAP.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I’m going to try the Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind conditioner. The stylist I hope to see one day likes it and I like the company so I think I’ll give it a try


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I don't know who needs to hear this but Ecoslay Applesauce is the gorilla glue of all edge controls except it washes out.   My edges have protested laying down my entire life but they waived the white flag at the Applesauce.   Take this however you will but when this stuff dried, I went to scratch my temple and lifting my hair felt like I was peeling a scab off, that's how stuck to my skin, my edges were.  It scared me, like what have I put on my head, so  I rubbed some water on and it came right off but that hold while dry was not playing.  I many need to start putting this where I part my hair to keep it from poofing.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m just stopping in to proclaim my love of UFD/Earthtone Naturals. Shrinkage has been the biggest thing I’ve been battling because with my shrinkage comes tangles. Well. This combo has minimal shrinkage, it is maybe two inches shorter when dry than my hair actually is when wet, which is amazing.
New Level Unlocked: listen to whatever I want with my bright yellow Bluetooth earbuds during yet another pointless Zoom meeting and the earbuds are not visible in the slightest. 

My only concern now is that when I go to get a trim, the stylist won’t be able to give me the results & look I’m used to getting at home. I’ve never had a salon wng look anything like this. And there’s only one salon in my area that I can go to to get a wng. I’m going to think some more on it....


----------



## GGsKin

Today I did my first wng in what feels like ages since I straightened my hair over a month ago. After shampooing and using Olaplex no.3 +4, I gave my hair a shot of protein using Mill Creek Jojoba con. I DC with SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask, which penetrated well in the shower. I used UFD for the first time and I think I love it. I diffused for about 30mins and my hair is about 85-90% dry. So far, no flakes and lots of movement and great definition. Finally, a gel that performs like my diluted KCCC, without the need to tweak anything. Yay! lol


----------



## toaster

Woohoo! Excellent reviews all around!

I packed some refillable travel bottles with curly magic for my trip this weekend. I’ve never actually used it alone, so we’ll see what my hair looks like! Will throw it in a bun if I don’t like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know who needs to hear this but Ecoslay Applesauce is the gorilla glue of all edge controls except it washes out.   My edges have protested laying down my entire life but they waived the white flag at the Applesauce.   Take this however you will but when this stuff dried, I went to scratch my temple and lifting my hair felt like I was peeling a scab off, that's how stuck to my skin, my edges were.  It scared me, like what have I put on my head, so  I rubbed some water on and it came right off but that hold while dry was not playing.  I many need to start putting this where I part my hair to keep it from poofing.


I need this for when I wear a bun. Did you apply it dry hair or damp hair?  And did you wear a scarf to lay your edges down? And does it have to be refrigerated?
I’ve been trying mousse def and the gels I have on hand, but I can’t get a slick bun.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> New Level Unlocked: listen to whatever I want with my bright yellow Bluetooth earbuds during yet another pointless Zoom meeting and the earbuds are not visible in the slightest.


1 - new level unlocked - this is hilarious!
2 - stop tempting me to buy earthtones. I have 3 jars of Jell-O shot.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky After using both earthtones and Jell-O shot, I think they have the same level of hold.

Each has pros and cons, but I get the same wash and go/ level of hold/ shrinkage from both products (each used over curly magic).


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a quick cowash this morning with Deva Decadance and then used KCKT as a leave in Mousse Def on my edges and put my hair up in a bun.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

GettingKinky said:


> I need this for when I wear a bun. Did you apply it dry hair or damp hair?  And did you wear a scarf to lay your edges down? And does it have to be refrigerated?
> I’ve been trying mousse def and the gels I have on hand, but I can’t get a slick bun.


My hair was wet and no scarf, I learned years ago that my edges laughs at being tied down.  I was not heavy handed either.   I put all the ecoslay products on my refrigerator door so I won't forget about them but I don't think the applesauce needs to be refrigerated.  

I still have to try the Banana deep conditioner and the Orange Marmalade but so far 2 out of 3 of the products I've tried exceed expectations.  Jello shot and applesauce are cool.  The rice pudding leave in isn't giving me anything special but I'll see how it does with the other products.


----------



## ckisland

I did another quick cowash yesterday using MJ Leave-in and Coily Custard for my stylers. I had a suspicion that the Custard wouldn't work without sections, and I was right . I applied the leave-in and styler all over, with no sections, and my hair dried kinda hard and dry and tight. Coily Custard gives me the best wash n'go. . .applied in sections  .  Luckily the other MJ stylers (Honey Curls and Multicultural Curls) work so much better, so it's all good.

I also ordered Multicultural Curls Gel and I'm excited to try this whole layering thing  .


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky After using both earthtones and Jell-O shot, I think they have the same level of hold.
> 
> Each has pros and cons, but I get the same wash and go/ level of hold/ shrinkage from both products (each used over curly magic).


That’s good to know.  But doesn’t your hair turns out pretty much the same no matter what you use?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> That’s good to know.  But doesn’t your hair turns out pretty much the same no matter what you use?


Yes, for the initial set! But UFD/KCCC combo gives me extra shrinkage over the week, for example.

so the initial sets are all similar, but over time my hair definitely gets frizzy or has more shrinkage depending on the combo.


----------



## LavenderMint

Day 7 with UFD & EN. Washing tomorrow night. Haven’t decided what gel combo to go with. I found a random jar of Bronner Brothers gel in my closet & don’t know how or why I have it so I need to look for some reviews. 
I’ve been wearing my hair clipped up at the side this week. I like the snap/flexi clips, just wish they were a liiiiiiiiittle bit longer. (Also a little surprised that pics taken in my classroom come out just as nicely as in the car but it makes sense because most our classrooms don’t have windows so the ceilings are basically one giant fluorescent bulb.)


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven’t done a WnG in 2 weeks and that was a  wash n fro (intentionally). I think I do a UFD/JS WnG tomorrow.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i decided to do a wash and go for the weekend. Instead of washing my hair i just applied my dc and let it sit with heat for a bit of a moisture boost and then did my wash and go in the shower with wetline. Here are the results


----------



## toaster

I’m on day 6 hair and I’m in South Carolina for a long weekend. My hair is not frizzy or shrinking at all.

UFD/JS for the win!


----------



## fluffyforever

I’m not part of this challenge, but I think I will be joining almost midway through.  So I’ve been doing wash and goes this week and I have to say, I love them. The only experience I’ve had with wash and goes in the past was when I was doing the MHM, which was cool but a lot of steps.

This week I used the Anthony Dickey and my hair has never been so defined before. This is even better than MHM and way less messy than using clay. Even though every day my hair shrinks to its maximum capacity, and it is in its extremely coily state, it has been a breeze to do the routine each morning.

I will be wearing wash and goes for the rest of the year to see if it helps with my growth and retention.


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc).* I have 4b/4C pen spring sized coils, coarse fine strands, low to normal density. Right now my nape reaches the top of my shoulders and my front reaches my lip. 
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc).* Pretty much daily I will be using the Anthony Dickey method in the shower in the mornings. Products will change. Right now I use melanin hair care leave in or  Oyin hair drew and top with an eco styler gel. 
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge?* I want less breakage and better retention to maximize my hair density and fil out my hair. Then I feel like I can focus on growth. 
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge?* To not have to spend a lot of time manipulating hair out of the shower, which causes breakage. To have a quick style that looks great.  
*Any current struggles or concerns?* I should give myself a trim because I haven’t in more than a year. I have lots of SSKs that might get in the way.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome @fluffyforever 

what is Anthony Dickey’s method?  I’m vaguely familiar with it, but I don’t remember the details.


----------



## fluffyforever

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome @fluffyforever
> 
> what is Anthony Dickey’s method?  I’m vaguely familiar with it, but I don’t remember the details.


Styling your hair soaking wet in the shower, specifically alternating product and water for each step. Here’s my routine, and doing all this plus bathing like normal takes about 15 - 20 minutes. Just the simple thing of adding more water in between working in a product gave me a very dramatic difference in the appearance and feel of my hair. 

1. Soak hair with water
2. Apply a conditioner, lots of conditioner.
3. Wet hair but don’t rinse out all of the conditioner.
4. apply some more conditioner and work it through and squish it in to soften and lengthen strands. 
5. Rinse thoroughly 
6. Add leave in conditioner, lots of it. 
7. Add water but don’t rinse out. 
8. Add more leave in and really work it in
9. Add water and squish into hair
10. Add styler/gel if you want
10a. Add water but don’t rinse out gel 
10b. Add more gel and really smooth it on
10c. Add more water and squish it in
11. Shake head vigorously up and down, side to side to define

That’s all. I don’t do small sections or spend time twirling/shingling/raking each clump. This method is enough for me to define a head full of the tiniest spring coils anyone will ever see.


----------



## GettingKinky

@fluffyforever - that’s very similar to the blackgirlcurls method. Lots of water and well distributed product. They don’t do the vigorous shake, but they do a slight shake or sway to help separate the curls.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m doing an olaplex 3 today. I focused it mainly on the ends.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m doing an olaplex 3 today. I focused it mainly on the ends.


I’ve really been enjoying olaplex lately!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’ve really been enjoying olaplex lately!


I can’t really tell if it made a difference or not. I think that’s why I stopped using it. What difference do you notice?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I tried UFD and ICH today. Quite pleased with the results. I only got a travel size of the ICH. Didn't need a lot. Wondering how it'll work solo. I might try that next time.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

day 2 hair after being worn out in 90 degree humid weather.... i'm really surprised it held up so well....


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I’m just stopping in to proclaim my love of UFD/Earthtone Naturals. Shrinkage has been the biggest thing I’ve been battling because with my shrinkage comes tangles. Well. This combo has minimal shrinkage, it is maybe two inches shorter when dry than my hair actually is when wet, which is amazing.
> New Level Unlocked: listen to whatever I want with my bright yellow Bluetooth earbuds during yet another pointless Zoom meeting and the earbuds are not visible in the slightest.
> 
> My only concern now is that when I go to get a trim, the stylist won’t be able to give me the results & look I’m used to getting at home. I’ve never had a salon wng look anything like this. And there’s only one salon in my area that I can go to to get a wng. I’m going to think some more on it....


I'm late to the party so forgive me if someone already answered. When you go get a trim do your hair yourself and then just let them trim it. My stylist does that. I think it is called a quick cut or something like that.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t really tell if it made a difference or not. I think that’s why I stopped using it. What difference do you notice?


I find my hair easier to detangle after a treatment, less shedding, and each strand feels stronger and almost thicker or more substantial during the washing process.

I don’t notice any difference in my wash and go versus a non olaplex week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I started off real taking my time and smoothing. By the time I got to the left side I gave up. Which is quite evident.

I sat under the dryer for a tiny bit because it’s hot but before bed I’ll go back under because it’s not set.
I used Cocoblack Naturals gel and then topped with The Doux Mousse.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I started off real taking my time and smoothing. By the time I got to the left side I gave up. Which is quite evident.
> 
> I sat under the dryer for a tiny bit because it’s hot but before bed I’ll go back under because it’s not set.
> I used Cocoblack Naturals gel and then topped with The Doux Mousse.


I always run out of energy during the styling part too. I’m really good with the shampoo and conditioner step and applying my stylers. But by the time I get to the actual smoothing/styling I’m running out of patience.
That’s why I’d rather have a quick process and do it twice a week rather than a longer once a week process.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This morning I ran some oil down my hair and then took the blowdryer and ran it down the sections.  It elongated the hair and broke the cast.  My roots are still wet in some places/.  Eh.. I'll take it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I used UFCM with the Big Poppa gel and I have a head full of white flakes sitting on top of my hair.  Normally, my first run of a product I will use it solo but I figured, why not and got the answer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just realized why I never liked the Mousse def.   it always left a film and when I went to break the cast , it flaked everywhere

I wonder if I neeed to add water on top.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I just realized why I never liked the Mousse def.   it always left a film and when I went to break the cast , it flaked everywhere
> 
> I wonder if I neeed to add water on top.


Good to know because I was wondering if the mousse was any better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I just realized why I never liked the Mousse def.   it always left a film and when I went to break the cast , it flaked everywhere
> 
> I wonder if I neeed to add water on top.



I don't get much flaking from it, if any, but I apply it to pretty wet hair.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer with UFD and Jell-O shot after wearing a wash and go for 9 days. I double shampoo’d but washing Jell-O shot out of my hair was difficult. Hard to get the plastic feeling off and feel my clean hair again.

Will keep an eye on that.


----------



## GettingKinky

The stylist I’ve been holding out to see just said she is planning to open back up in the fall. I’m trying to decide if I want to wait that long, or find someone else to see this summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crackers Phinn said:


> Good to know because I was wondering if the mousse was any better.


I prefer the Big Poppa solo.  @Crackers Phinn


----------



## Rocky91

I have never ever bothered with wash and goes because I enjoy braidouts and rod sets. I started swimming twice a week so those sets would be a waste of time, and my chop back to above SL makes a bun a bad idea for these fine edges.

so I have been playing around with wash and goes, using some info from black girl curls. I like this one from today, we’ll see how it looks after I sleep on it.
-Shampoo and condition after refreshing my jet black dye
-uncle funky’s daughter curly magic as a “leave-in” botanical base gel
-wetline Xtreme for real hold
-Doux mousse to top it off because I like the “finish” of foams on my hair

Hooded dryer loose for 15 minutes, then with banded scrunchies for another 15. I am leaving the crunch alone for now because I will be right back in the gym sweating at 5 am lol. I’ll do more styling for volume after the workout.


----------



## Rocky91

Next time, I will style it like this with my lil fake bangs. This was super cute but had no hold (didn’t use the wetline).

you can peep a couple things I’m digging right now in the back too lol: olaplex shampoo and conditioner, wella brilliance deep conditioner. I’m on an expensive product kick after years of being content with cheapies...and I’m never looking back.


----------



## shebababy

I plan on doing wash n gos all summer long. I only used UFDCM. This is day 2 hair after sleeping on a damp head of hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 I love your styling with bangs. It’s super cute.

@shebababy I’m jealous that you can sleep on damp hair and it  still looks good. Mine would be all frizz.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Going to be washing today.  Probably using a Clay by Sarenzo and steaming it in.

I had a Innersense Hair bath and cant find it for nathan. Im going to have to figure out where it went.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I have never ever bothered with wash and goes because I enjoy braidouts and rod sets. I started swimming twice a week so those sets would be a waste of time, and my chop back to above SL makes a bun a bad idea for these fine edges.
> 
> so I have been playing around with wash and goes, using some info from black girl curls. I like this one from today, we’ll see how it looks after I sleep on it.
> -Shampoo and condition after refreshing my jet black dye
> -uncle funky’s daughter curly magic as a “leave-in” botanical base gel
> -wetline Xtreme for real hold
> -Doux mousse to top it off because I like the “finish” of foams on my hair
> 
> Hooded dryer loose for 15 minutes, then with banded scrunchies for another 15. I am leaving the crunch alone for now because I will be right back in the gym sweating at 5 am lol. I’ll do more styling for volume after the workout.


That turned out very nice.


----------



## faithVA

shebababy said:


> View attachment 472399
> I plan on doing wash n gos all summer long. I only used UFDCM. This is day 2 hair after sleeping on a damp head of hair.


Love your spirals. Your hair looks great.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not doing wash and goes. But I am paying attention to how my hair feels when I apply the gel for my twist. I'm applying gel in smaller sections and getting a feel for the water, gel proportions. Hopefully this will help the next time I do a wash and go.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> The stylist I’ve been holding out to see just said she is planning to open back up in the fall. I’m trying to decide if I want to wait that long, or find someone else to see this summer.



Both lol. Kidding. I know I would hate waiting until Fall.


----------



## faithVA

@toaster, I am going to the salon in either July or August. Just giving you notice. I need to get my ends clipped before they get too bad. I'm starting to notice more splits. I don't plan to get it shaped though so no tapers. I really like being able to put my hair in twist.

I will decide on July or August when I decide when I color my hair again. I like to color a week or 2 before I go to her.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The stylist I’ve been holding out to see just said she is planning to open back up in the fall. I’m trying to decide if I want to wait that long, or find someone else to see this summer.


Does she mean like in August? If so that isn't too bad a wait. Or is it more like October?


----------



## Rocky91

So I couldn't resist snapping a picture while I supervise this study hall lol. 

I worked out in two low pony puffs and got quite sweaty doing cardio, wore a shower cap during the shower, and then literally shook out my hair because I was running out of time. I am so, so satisfied with this. I actually like the volume that a little bit of shrinkage gave me. I am the queen of extra hair styling with all the laying of edges and incessant fluffing and wow...my hair looks pretty good without any of that.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> @toaster, I am going to the salon in either July or August. Just giving you notice. I need to get my ends clipped before they get too bad. I'm starting to notice more splits. I don't plan to get it shaped though so no tapers. I really like being able to put my hair in twist.
> 
> I will decide on July or August when I decide when I color my hair again. I like to color a week or 2 before I go to her.


Woohoo!
1- I’m glad you’re enjoying your twists!
2- I’m very close to scheduling a trim or doing it myself in July or August as well. Ideally I’d like to wait until after my sisters wedding in October, but I don’t want to damage my hair trying to hold on to a 1/4 inch of hair.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky it seems like the shape of your wash and go is really bothering you. If there’s someone else near you and you like their portfolio, I’d go get a shape and make sure they don’t cut off so much that you can’t bun.

Waiting until September or October I think you’ll be more frustrated than it’s worth.


----------



## Rocky91

I just barged the heck on in, so let me formally just join this challenge. 


*Please tell us about your hair (texture, pattern, porosity, length, etc) *Fine type 4 natural hair, mixture of 4a and 4b. Right now I am sitting right above SL when straight due to incessant hair chopping.
*What is your current regimen (frequency, techniques, products, etc) *I plan to shampoo and condition at least twice a week with redken all soft mega and style with a 2 gel + foam wrap combo. That will most likely be the following more often than not: uncle funky's daughter as my botanical gel base/leave-in, wetline extreme to freeze the curls, and any foam wrap to give me that smooth finish that I like. I love Nairobi and the Doux but I might stick with cheaper foams for this purpose.
*What are your length goals from joining this challenge? *I would like to have straightened APL hair by the end of the year. honestly if my hair is touching the #1 on my length shirt when straightened, I will be satisfied.
*What are your styling goals from joining this challenge? *Listen, I am kind of in shock that I am successfully doing wash and gos at all, lol. I can literally go back to old posts of mine where I swore that this wasn't a style for me. I guess volume is probably my #1 concern. I love my rod sets and braidouts because of the volume. If I can achieve similar volume on a wash and go, I will be happy.
*Any current struggles or concerns? *Not really. I thought briefly about getting a real curly cut, but frankly, my length goals are more important than having the perfect wash-and-go shape.
*Please share a starting photo of your hair (optional but highly recommended) *This is from April, when I straightened and got a mostly blunt chop. Note to self: STAY AWAY FROM SCISSORS. I may do one more trim for the year but that is it. I'm guilty of being scissor happy.
ETA: I also use Olaplex no. 3 about once a month. I dye my hair jet black or blue-black depending on my mood almost every 2 months (I know, I know--it's a little too frequent ) because I'm very obsessed with super dark, shiny hair and I feel that this preserves the integrity of my strands.


----------



## toaster

My shape is still horrible, but my hair is definitely trying to even itself out. I’ll take it


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> So I couldn't resist snapping a picture while I supervise this study hall lol.
> 
> I worked out in two low pony puffs and got quite sweaty doing cardio, wore a shower cap during the shower, and then literally shook out my hair because I was running out of time. I am so, so satisfied with this. I actually like the volume that a little bit of shrinkage gave me. I am the queen of extra hair styling with all the laying of edges and incessant fluffing and wow...my hair looks pretty good without any of that.


I like it too. It looks so soft and the shape is flattering.


----------



## HappyAtLast

My WnG have been beautiful, but I have to do them too often (which I don't have time for) and I'm back to swimming in SSKs. I'm going back to stretched styles. I just ordered the Revair.

I'm going to only do WnG now on rare occasions. I am so glad I learned how to do them though because it's the perfect vacation hair (when I actually vacation again!) I can party, be in and out the water, let the wind and sun get to it, and then can easily re-wash it and style it in the hotel or cruise cabin and look styled yet carefree for the next day.


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> I like it too. It looks so soft and the shape is flattering.


Thank you so much! Yea, I think I'm putting the notion of a curly cut to rest for now. One of the curl specialists on twitter has "Let the mullets go" as her twitter handle and at first I felt called out, like whoa, do I have mullet shaped hair.  But nah, I want length this year more than I want the perfect shape.

I think a foam topper is a very pivotal step for me in that "soft" look.


----------



## shebababy

GettingKinky said:


> @shebababy I’m jealous that you can sleep on damp hair and it  still looks good. Mine would be all frizz.


I expected frizz too, but I was pleasantly surprised. I probably won't push my luck again.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Does she mean like in August? If so that isn't too bad a wait. Or is it more like October?


She didn’t say. She just said tentatively fall 2021. She also listed other stylists she recommended if people don’t want to wait that long. only one of them is within an hour of me and I didn’t see much tightly curly hair on her IG page.  Sigh....


----------



## ckisland

I've had a couple of trial and error experiences my last few washes. 

1. Bought another EZDetangling brush and it was trash
2. Bought the KISS version of the Tangle Teaser with a handle- It was also trash
3. Tried to ignore Miss Jessie's directions and apply product on soaking wet hair- wash n'go was trash     

Lessons learned:
1. My Felicia Leatherwood Brush is the bomb
2. Apply MJ to damp hair


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i just did my full wash day routine and applied deva curl's curl elongating cream to try and do a wash and go with cream instead of gel... if this works well for me its a wash and go game changer. lets see how long it takes to dry etc... i hope it goes well.


----------



## GettingKinky

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i just did my full wash day routine and applied deva curl's curl elongating cream to try and do a wash and go with cream instead of gel... if this works well for me its a wash and go game changer. lets see how long it takes to dry etc... i hope it goes well.


You don’t like gel?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

GettingKinky said:


> You don’t like gel?


i like gel but i was hoping to get a cream to work for me because its more moisturizing and it'll be easier (at least in my mind) to re style the wash and go by just wetting my hair and applying more cream instead of having to totally start over. At the end of the day though i'm kinda just experimenting just because i had it..


----------



## Rocky91

I fell asleep without doing really anything to my hair and it’s a little too short to get away with that. So I let the shower steam hit it and slapped some ecostyler on the front. It’s cool because I am swimming tonight anyways. I may never even find out  whether I can achieve the 5-day wash and go with my current 2x/week swimming schedule.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didnt do my hair . Put two ponytails in it and kept it moving today.


I'll attempt to do it today after work , lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 5 hair with UFD/JS is hanging in there. It still has lots of definition, but also lots of shrinkage.

Since I’m leaving early Friday morning for a long weekend so I’m planning to redo my hair tomorrow. I’m going to repeat UFD/JS and use a bit more JS this time.


----------



## Rocky91

I am still scrolling back to catch up, so forgive me if this is ground that has already been covered in the thread, but does anyone do the Dickey style daily wash and go? IDK why but I'm tempted to try it this summer. Water on my scalp daily sounds amazing.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I am still scrolling back to catch up, so forgive me if this is ground that has already been covered in the thread, but does anyone do the Dickey style daily wash and go? IDK why but I'm tempted to try it this summer. Water on my scalp daily sounds amazing.


I did daily last year for about 30 to 45 days. My hair was really short and dehydrated. It really made a big difference then. I don't do it anymore. Even when it is fast, it is still an extra 15 to 30 minutes to my routine. And I'm assuming air drying. Then my hair is barely drying before I go to bed to then get up to do it again  

I can see daily rinsing and then wet bunning. But styling with gel still takes too long for me both application and drying.

But I think you should try it out. You won't know how it works for you until you try it.


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> I did daily last year for about 30 to 45 days. My hair was really short and dehydrated. It really made a big difference then. I don't do it anymore. Even when it is fast, it is still an extra 15 to 30 minutes to my routine. And I'm assuming air drying. Then my hair is barely drying before I go to bed to then get up to do it again
> 
> I can see daily rinsing and then wet bunning. But styling with gel still takes too long for me both application and drying.
> 
> But I think you should try it out. You won't know how it works for you until you try it.


Thank you for the insight from your experience! I do think my hair could use some extra hydration right now as I go through a faux detox, so it's good to know that this might help. I have never really been a super heavy oil and butter person, but I have seen a significant difference in just the past month or so now that I consistently avoid them. 

I think I will try it out, but I can't see myself using my good stuff daily  (Uncle Funky is like $20!) so I will find some cheapies in my stash to use. And I think I will primarily do my hooded dryer but skip the dryer stretching step to avoid manipulation. my hooded dryer gets me mostly dry in 15 minutes. 

I am going to try for a week and then report back.  after that, I'll troubleshoot and see. I'm also excited because I have a few vacations planned and I refuse to do vacation braids anymore, so getting a wash and go routine down before July-ish will be helpful. Extra credit points if it's stuff that could be picked up in any random drugstore.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky it seems like the shape of your wash and go is really bothering you. If there’s someone else near you and you like their portfolio, I’d go get a shape and make sure they don’t cut off so much that you can’t bun.
> 
> Waiting until September or October I think you’ll be more frustrated than it’s worth.


I’ve started looking at IG pages for stylists within an hour of my house. I don’t think I want to wait until Sept/Oct.


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> I am still scrolling back to catch up, so forgive me if this is ground that has already been covered in the thread, but does anyone do the Dickey style daily wash and go? IDK why but I'm tempted to try it this summer. Water on my scalp daily sounds amazing.


@fluffyforever recently posted about the Anthony Dickey method.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

the curl cream wash and go was a bust... my hair was too shrunken for my liking and it felt like it wouldnt last longer than a day or so.


----------



## toaster

@Rocky91 I used to daily wash and bun for years. I loved it, truly.

My mom does her wash and go’s almost daily since she swims and her hair is still relatively short and not super thick. She air dries and doesn’t have an issue.

I don’t consider my hair to be that long (especially since it’s much shorter than it was even last year) but it is waist length in the back. There’s no way I could wash and thoroughly style my hair daily. It just takes too long. Even if detangling barely took any time at all, my hair would be soaking wet if I tried air drying all day, and I don’t have time to diffuse for 30 minutes daily.

I did my hair twice a week until it got long enough that even on day 7/8 with shrinkage I still liked how my hair looks.

My goal is to grow my hair as long as it will get, within reason. I exercise daily (peloton and various strength workouts) and don’t let my hair get in my way.

On vacations or if I’m swimming, I just wash my hair afterwards and either do a quick wash and go with mousse (faster drying, won’t last for more than a few days anyway) or pull my hair into a bun or two braids.


----------



## toaster

One thing I like about Jell-O shot is it doesn’t seem like you can use too much of it like other products. I don’t get any white spots in my hair, which is nice. I do use it on soaking wet hair over uncle funky’s, so maybe that helps.

Trying to see if they are going to have a Memorial Day sale. I should buy a back up.


----------



## Rocky91

toaster said:


> @Rocky91 I used to daily wash and bun for years. I loved it, truly.
> 
> My mom does her wash and go’s almost daily since she swims and her hair is still relatively short and not super thick. She air dries and doesn’t have an issue.
> 
> I don’t consider my hair to be that long (especially since it’s much shorter than it was even last year) but it is waist length in the back. There’s no way I could wash and thoroughly style my hair daily. It just takes too long. Even if detangling barely took any time at all, my hair would be soaking wet if I tried air drying all day, and I don’t have time to diffuse for 30 minutes daily.
> 
> I did my hair twice a week until it got long enough that even on day 7/8 with shrinkage I still liked how my hair looks.
> 
> My goal is to grow my hair as long as it will get, within reason. I exercise daily (peloton and various strength workouts) and don’t let my hair get in my way.
> 
> On vacations or if I’m swimming, I just wash my hair afterwards and either do a quick wash and go with mousse (faster drying, won’t last for more than a few days anyway) or pull my hair into a bun or two braids.


Thank you for the insights! 

I think I will take the time out to try something like this now before (hopefully) it becomes cumbersome. I hope to be like your mom all summer long--planning to swim laps 2-3x a week for weight loss.


----------



## fluffyforever

Rocky91 said:


> I am still scrolling back to catch up, so forgive me if this is ground that has already been covered in the thread, but does anyone do the Dickey style daily wash and go? IDK why but I'm tempted to try it this summer. Water on my scalp daily sounds amazing.


It is amazing so far.  

Doing this routine daily I have also noticed my hair appears to be richer in black color and my hair porosity seems to have normalized. It no longer takes 5 min under running hot water to wet my hair. Same benefits as I got with MHM.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> One thing I like about Jell-O shot is it doesn’t seem like you can use too much of it like other products. I don’t get any white spots in my hair, which is nice. I do use it on soaking wet hair over uncle funky’s, so maybe that helps.
> 
> Trying to see if they are going to have a Memorial Day sale. I should buy a back up.


I think because I use jello shot on soaking wet hair, I don’t get the super strong hold that everyone raves about even when I use what I think is a lot.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I think because I use jello shot on soaking wet hair, I don’t get the super strong hold that everyone raves about even when I use what I think is a lot.


I already know you’re not using enough 

You’re so light with products!

I put it on hair soaked with curly magic, dip my hair back in the water, and then apply Jell-O shot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had a part wash day in sink and part in shower.

I tried the styling part in the shower. I re wet the hair and then added my ( gelatina)base gel and finger detangled it in. Then cupped water and ran it thru that section, finger detangled it again to separate then added Curly magic as a topper. Added a little water dipped again and ran it thru my strands.

did all four sections. My hair is so weighted with water. It will never dry. Soooo, I’m sitting under the dryer. Probably gonna have to be under here for awhile.

of course it’s elongated with S curls.  Let’s see if the dryer freezes it or if it boings up.  Interested to see if I can get it somewhat dry by 9 pm.


----------



## Lita

Wash & Go using Qhemet”Burdock Root Butter Cream” and spritz some SSI”okra spray”



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I look like Moe from the three stooges.  It’s about 85% dry. Medium hold.

lol. Good thing I’m washing every 2-3 days. I might stretch it some but I’ll see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## ckisland

I had an awesome wash day !! I shampoo'd my hair twice with a sulfate shampoo and it was really needed! My hair was curlier and soft afterward  . I DC'd with Obia Babassu DC and it was magical . I forgot how good this conditioner is! My hair was so soft afterwards. I set my hair with Obia Curl Hydration Spray, Curl Moisture Cream, and Curl Enhancing Custard. That definition though  . I'm so happy with my hair. . .right now


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I already know you’re not using enough
> 
> You’re so light with products!
> 
> I put it on hair soaked with curly magic, dip my hair back in the water, and then apply Jell-O shot.


I’m going to use more product tomorrow and see how it turns out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hair is damp today.  I couldn’t stretch it out.  Hopefully it will be dry sitting in this office all day.


----------



## Rocky91

fluffyforever said:


> It is amazing so far.
> 
> Doing this routine daily I have also noticed my hair appears to be richer in black color and my hair porosity seems to have normalized. It no longer takes 5 min under running hot water to wet my hair. Same benefits as I got with MHM.


Thank you for the feedback! I’m really intrigued to see how it impacts my hair.


----------



## Rocky91

Notes from today:
-Turned my hooded dryer down to avoid neck/scalp irritation. I typically have it on the “hot as Hades” setting for my impatient flexirod sets, but that won’t work daily lol.
-Aphogee 2-minute is a lovely cowash. So soft and strong. 
-I’m going to try a foam only wash-n-go next. I always noticed that my hair looked so juicy and soft while setting so I think it might actually give me a nice soft hold.


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> Notes from today:
> -Turned my hooded dryer down to avoid neck/scalp irritation. I typically have it on the “hot as Hades” setting for my impatient flexirod sets, but that won’t work daily lol.
> -Aphogee 2-minute is a lovely cowash. So soft and strong.
> -I’m going to try a foam only wash-n-go next. I always noticed that my hair looked so juicy and soft while setting so I think it might actually give me a nice soft hold.


I love foam only sets. I think they are beautiful, but short lived.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I was thinking of you when I did my hair today and I used extra UFD and extra jello shot. I’ll see how this turns out.


----------



## Rocky91

I promise I will not post daily pictures  but I am quite impressed with my “drugstore wash and go” under $20. I need to put a dent in my stash this summer so I am happy to find these cheapies I have on hand work just fine.

-$8 for aphogee 2-minute used as a cowash
-$3 for Aussie moist as a leave-in
-$0.99 for wetline gel
-$7 for ORS foam wrap as a topper/quick dry agent

20 minutes under hooded dryer with very low heat while checking email. Did just a touch of fluffing with my wide tooth comb but not much and left to give my final exams (yay for the end of the year!)


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 we love pictures. Post as  many as you want. 
I used to love aphogee 2 minute. I don’t know why I stopped using it.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I promise I will not post daily pictures  but I am quite impressed with my “drugstore wash and go” under $20. I need to put a dent in my stash this summer so I am happy to find these cheapies I have on hand work just fine.
> 
> -$8 for aphogee 2-minute used as a cowash
> -$3 for Aussie moist as a leave-in
> -$0.99 for wetline gel
> -$7 for ORS foam wrap as a topper/quick dry agent
> 
> 20 minutes under hooded dryer with very low heat while checking email. Did just a touch of fluffing with my wide tooth comb but not much and left to give my final exams (yay for the end of the year!)


Turned out really nice.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair definitely has some crunch today. I guess I wasn’t using enough Jell-O shot before.


----------



## toaster

*deep sigh*
My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.

When did job applications become creative writing exercises?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> *deep sigh*
> My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.
> 
> When did job applications become creative writing exercises?


SMH


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> *deep sigh*
> My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.
> 
> When did job applications become creative writing exercises?


I saw that. And I was thinking, yeah this job isn't for me. Who says I have a job but guess what it is, but send me your stuff. What?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I used UFD and ICH again. I really like the thickness and weight of ICH. It's dries with a nice cast but isn't sticky at all. This time I used more product and smaller sections. I typically shake and band after dry but this time I just let it be. The biggest change in my routine was not using a leave in. Trying to see if it's becoming an unnecessary step for me.


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous curls @oneastrocurlie


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> *deep sigh*
> My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.
> 
> When did job applications become creative writing exercises?



Why the heck would I waste my time applying for a job I don't even know if I want because there's absolutely no info? A huge no for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> *deep sigh*
> My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.
> 
> When did job applications become creative writing exercises?


I saw that. I have no idea what they are hoping to accomplish.  In the comments someone asked if you need to be licensed stylist and their reply was “no... just follow the instructions”


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I saw that. I have no idea what they are hoping to accomplish.  In the comments someone asked if you need to be licensed stylist and their reply was “no... just follow the instructions”


People will apply. They will have plenty of applicants because it seems exotic.


----------



## GettingKinky

Between my hair products and my skin products packing for a trip and staying under the TSA limit is difficult....
For this trip I’m only taking mousse for my hair- I don’t know what I’m going to do if I actually get in the water. Maybe I should find a way to bring some conditioner.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Gorgeous curls @oneastrocurlie



Thank you!


----------



## LavenderMint

toaster said:


> *deep sigh*
> My friend sent me a black girl curls Instagram post. They are hiring, but won’t say what they are looking for. They want you to write a creative cover letter and tell them what you’re good at.
> 
> When did job applications become creative writing exercises?


That would set off all kinds of alarm bells for me as a possible waste of time. It would make me think that they don’t even _know_ what they want.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

going to reset today when I get off

 " putting it in the universe"


----------



## LavenderMint

If ecoslay does a sale, I’ll probably give it a shot


----------



## GettingKinky

My new rule is apply what I think is the right amount of gel and then go back and add a second coating.  

Did you guys see that Ecoslay is going to stop selling their products in single use plastic containers? She switching to plastic lined paper pouches and then you transfer it to multi use plastic jars she is selling.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i like your new rule!

I also like the idea of using less plastic. I’ve been reading the monthly ecoslay emails and I think it’s a great plan!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> *My new rule is apply what I think is the right amount of gel and then go back and add a second coating.*
> 
> Did you guys see that Ecoslay is going to stop selling their products in single use plastic containers? She switching to plastic lined paper pouches and then you transfer it to multi use plastic jars she is selling.



Honestly, this is what I do too at the bolded.

Hmm... Ecoslay Jello Shot is thick and needs to be refrigerated. I wonder if it's going to be an ordeal to transfer it from the pouch to the multi-use jar.


----------



## fluffyforever

Wash and go today was just a conditioner rinse with Suave Coconut followed up by Oyin Hair Dew Leave-In.  

My boss stopped in randomly today and ..... said he’s been loving my hair lately and that it looks great. I think this was the first time in like 14 years being natural that I ever was complimented on a no style hairstyle by someone with whom I wasn’t in a romantic relationship.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Honestly, this is what I do too at the bolded.
> 
> Hmm... Ecoslay Jello Shot is thick and needs to be refrigerated. I wonder if it's going to be an ordeal to transfer it from the pouch to the multi-use jar.


I was wondering about the transfer too.  I think worst case you can cut the pouch open and scoop into the new container  with a spoon.


----------



## GettingKinky

fluffyforever said:


> Wash and go today was just a conditioner rinse with Suave Coconut followed up by Oyin Hair Dew Leave-In.
> 
> My boss stopped in randomly today and ..... said he’s been loving my hair lately and that it looks great. I think this was the first time in like 14 years being natural that I ever was complimented on a no style hairstyle by someone with whom I wasn’t in a romantic relationship.


What a great compliment!


----------



## Rocky91

This lady is one of the closest I’ve ever come to finding a hair twin: fine, low-medium density, type 4. Watching her confirmed what I’ve found out with application on our hair: I don’t need to rake in super tiny sections. In fact, I think it decreases my volume.

Her hair is pretty! Now I need to try uncle funky’s by itself.


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> This lady is one of the closest I’ve ever come to finding a hair twin: fine, low-medium density, type 4. Watching her confirmed what I’ve found out with application on our hair: I don’t need to rake in super tiny sections. In fact, I think it decreases my volume.
> 
> Her hair is pretty! Now I need to try uncle funky’s by itself.


I liked UFD by itself. It gives me volume on day 1 but it has some hold so it will last 3-4 days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Rocky91 said:


> This lady is one of the closest I’ve ever come to finding a hair twin: fine, low-medium density, type 4. Watching her confirmed what I’ve found out with application on our hair: I don’t need to rake in super tiny sections. In fact, I think it decreases my volume.
> 
> Her hair is pretty! Now I need to try uncle funky’s by itself.


 Looks similar to my hair.  Let me watch the entire video.  Folks think my hair is thick. It is not. Its fine, like cotton candy.  I rarely straighten my hair because its very apparent thing


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> This lady is one of the closest I’ve ever come to finding a hair twin: fine, low-medium density, type 4. Watching her confirmed what I’ve found out with application on our hair: I don’t need to rake in super tiny sections. In fact, I think it decreases my volume.
> 
> Her hair is pretty! Now I need to try uncle funky’s by itself.


If it isn't too humid where you are UFD by itself works well. However, if it is humid, then you will need a topper with little to no humectants in it. UFD will suck up all the water it can. I'm in humid VA, I can do UFD in the winter by itself but I only get 1 day hair once the humidity kicks in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its raining in NJ.  Im working the whole weekend and Monday. I'll probably do my hair when I get off.

Going to use Olaplex 0, 3  Then Cleanse my hair with Tangles and Beyond Shampoo, Deep Condition with Olaplex 8 under the steamer

TMC Braidout Glaze, Salon Gelatina and UFD CM on top.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Rocky91  hitting them old posts.  I was cuteeeeeee


----------



## Rocky91

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Rocky91  hitting them old posts.  I was cuteeeeeee


 you caught me, I’m over here digging through old threads trying to search up techniques and hacks. You were super cute!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really had plans to do my hair but I just got in and it’s not happening. I don’t feel like sitting under that dryer at 9 pm. Sigh... still tempted to start though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting under the dryer, lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was sitting outside eating today at a crowded food court/market and a woman walked by and mouthed to me “I love your curls”


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That Braidout glaze  under any wetline-ish , botanical-ish gel is hitting.

I cant remember who mentioned it but its my favorite and only product I like from TMC. It gives you such definition and softness on the braid out. It gooey and sticky. A little annoying but its best to apply it near water so you can keep rinsing your hands, which help with application too.


Now if only my hair was fully dry. I gave up at 35 minutes, lol.  Sleeping on damp hair pushed it to the scalp which doesnt really shake out because the hairs in an between stage. Not wet but not fully dry.


Dah well. I'll do it over on Tuesday evening.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Day 4 on my UFD + ICH and it's holding up very well. I haven't been doing my little pineapples at night. Just putting on my bonnet and fluffing in the AM.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I feel like I hit a new milestone this weekend! I was at an outdoor cafe with one of my girlfriends, rocking a fresh WNG, when a complete and total stranger strolled by our table, just to share how much she loved my hair. 

I'm loving where I'm at after starting this new styling regimen earlier this year. Pics, of course! I had my niece snap a few pics when I got back in.


----------



## toaster

Another week, another 8 day wash and go.

We did a little weekend trip away in New Jersey. Heading back to nyc today and I’ll wash my hair tonight. It’s an olaplex wash day, so it will take just a little longer.


----------



## GGsKin

I'm also on day 8 of my wash and go. I put it up a few days ago with the intention of making bun, but that part didn't happen lol. I think I'll wash it later today.


----------



## Lita

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## toaster

@faithVA when are we trimming our hair again? I think I’ll buy some shears and do a home trim at the end of June.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i've been rocking my wash and go the past few wks for the summer. What i do is wash my hair and do the full routine on wed and then on fri just dc with my dc with heat until i'm ready to get in the shower and after washing up etc... rinse out the dc and apply my leave in and styler. My hair gets a double shot of conditioning and it takes no time. Here is how it came out this wk




i think i'm going to dye my hair purple with joico's amethyst purple again for summer. i can only find it at one place but that color is the only one that shows up on my dark brown hair.... it makes it a pretty shiny deep purple. I'll post pics of my hair if and when i do...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Woke up at 2 this morning and my bonnet was no where to be found.  

fluffy city.


----------



## LavenderMint

I parted my hair on the other side in the name of avoiding breakage by moving my part.




TIL that my hair is rebellious and has no qualms about looking A Way.


----------



## Mapleoats

Just wanted to stop by and say that this is my favourite thread, and I am passively taking notes for that someday when I decide to wear a wash n go. But until then... Keep the pics coming ladies   .


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA when are we trimming our hair again? I think I’ll buy some shears and do a home trim at the end of June.


My appointment is at the end of July. Couldn't get one earlier.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> My appointment is at the end of July. Couldn't get one earlier.


Getting a salon appointment is harder than getting an appointment at the DMV.


----------



## ckisland

I have been experimenting and experimenting and all I've learned is that I already knew what I was doing . Trying out these new fangled techniques have resulted in one fail after another. I've washed my hair so much in the past few weeks. I did relearn that my hair is totally fine with being shampoo'd, and that I get better definition after a shampoo.

Another update is that I took measurements and my hair is retaining length very nicely! I think that my hair would potentially do better being washed once a week, but I enjoy washing my hair often. The only thing is that I get breakage every time I wash my hair. So the more times that I wash, the more breakage I get and that's counterproductive to say the least . I also know that the only combo that gives me week long hair is MJ Coily Custard and Leave-in Condish. I think that I'll stick with once a week wash n'gos for the month of June and see if my hair quality is better.

Pic is day 2 of a naked wash n'go. I shampoo'd with MJ Harm Me Knot, and used Obia Babassu Moisturizing DC as a rinse out condish. I didn't apply any product to my hair, and I put it into 3 pineapples overnight. I love how big my hair is


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Getting a salon appointment is harder than getting an appointment at the DMV.



I try to book my next one before I leave my current one. I got lucky getting one this month but at my last appointment in February I booked one for October.  Before my stylist went out on her own I used to book a whole year worth of appointments at a time.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I try to book my next one before I leave my current one. I got lucky getting one this month but at my last appointment in February I booked one for October.  Before my stylist went out on her own I used to book a whole year worth of appointments at a time.


My stylist travels so her calendar is not open until 30 to 60 days before the date. She sends an email or text to let everyone know when her calendar opens up. Even if her schedule was open, I'm not sure I would know when I would want to get my hair cut again. That would be tricky.


----------



## faithVA

Loving the updates!


----------



## toaster

My mom is going to trim my hair when I go home at the end of the month.

This is her audition. If she does a good job, she might become my stylist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was gonna do my hair tonight but my stuff didn’t arrive until 7.
Probably put some twists in to stretch for a day or so.  Some of my curls are cuddling up hard. Gonna have to detangle a bit


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> My mom is going to trim my hair when I go home at the end of the month.
> 
> This is her audition. If she does a good job, she might become my stylist


i trim me and my moms hair.... its super easy.... i like to trim on old dirty hair though that has been stretched by detangling and leaving in a braided ponytail for a few days. My method is best done on hair that wasn't in a wash and go prior to doing it so there's no gel in it.... i section it with my fingers into one inch thick sections from ear to ear. then  i detangle the small horizontal section of hair and trim the very ends. no more than 1/4- 1/2 in... then twist that section and move on to another section. I cut the way it lays so when i do the sides of me or her hair i do the parting from the ear to the forehead (hope u understand what i mean) in one inch sections til i get to the middle and then i do the other side starting from bottom up. It really refreshes ur layers and brings on a really great even shape.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Milestone reached: a 7 day wash and go. Usually by day 5 it's sticking straight up and out in a semi defined fro which I put into a puff. I haven't pineappled this week either. Idk if I'm axing that yet or not. UFD and ICH is a winner. Washing tomorrow.


----------



## ckisland

oneastrocurlie said:


> Milestone reached: a 7 day wash and go. Usually by day 5 it's sticking straight up and out in a semi defined fro which I put into a puff. I haven't pineappled this week either. Idk if I'm axing that yet or not. UFD and ICH is a winner. Washing tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 472629


My wash n'goes last a week if I don't pineapple or band my hair too!! Thank you for accidentally reminding me of that LOL!!


----------



## Rocky91

oneastrocurlie said:


> Milestone reached: a 7 day wash and go. Usually by day 5 it's sticking straight up and out in a semi defined fro which I put into a puff. I haven't pineappled this week either. Idk if I'm axing that yet or not. UFD and ICH is a winner. Washing tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 472629


Your hair looks sooo beautiful! I love the puff, the volume, the color, all of it.


----------



## Rocky91

So I’ve been daily cowashing since I posted about trying it, which makes this day 9. I don’t really have any complaints. I’ve been traveling so my routine has been extra simple. I packed pretty light, since this was a road trip, so when we arrived, I went to a drugstore and bought a small Aussie moist conditioner bottle and a small tub of ecostyler, so it’s literally been just that.

I like it. It’s very refreshing to get water in my hair after my daily morning workout, my detangling is super quick, and I don’t have to worry about preserving my hair at night. I have a dryer bonnet attachment that I use for about 15 minutes, and then I air-dry the rest as we go about our day.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rocky91 said:


> Your hair looks sooo beautiful! I love the puff, the volume, the color, all of it.



Thank you!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

LavenderMint said:


> That would set off all kinds of alarm bells for me as a possible waste of time*. It would make me think that they don’t even know what they want.*


This!


----------



## GGsKin

I dragged that wash and go out for another three days. I got round to washing today. I left Olaplex no.3 on for an hour before shampooing with no.4, and DCing with SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask in the shower. I used UFD and Jello Shot and diffused for about 30mins. Roots at the front are still damp but the rest is dry.


----------



## fluffyforever

Did my wash n go today. I’m experimenting with using a quarter size of leave-in for my whole head versus what I did last week of saturating the hair with leave in. Trying a mix of Anthony Dickey with BlackGirlCurls.

I notice my hair dries a lot faster and isn’t soaking wet all day from using less leave-in. Coil definition seems to be even more defined, but I did apply a lot more gel than I usually do. 

I applied the gel outside of the shower this time and it was much harder to apply than in the shower. My hair dries pretty quickly now, but even though I kept rewetting the hair I still had to use more gel to feel like I was coating everything sufficiently. UFD has no slip until enough gel is used to make the section slippery.


----------



## fluffyforever

fluffyforever said:


> Did my wash n go today. I’m experimenting with using a quarter size of leave-in for my whole head versus what I did last week of saturating the hair with leave in. Trying a mix of Anthony Dickey with BlackGirlCurls.
> 
> I notice my hair dries a lot faster and isn’t soaking wet all day from using less leave-in. Coil definition seems to be even more defined, but I did apply a lot more gel than I usually do.
> 
> I applied the gel outside of the shower this time and it was much harder to apply than in the shower. My hair dries pretty quickly now, but even though I kept rewetting the hair I still had to use more gel to feel like I was coating everything sufficiently. UFD has no slip until enough gel is used to make the section slippery.


I am wearing a second day wash n go. This is a first for me, having my hair actually still defined and soft the second day. All I had to do was fluff out the bed head and it looks just like it did yesterday. I noticed my hair appears to be springier- maybe this is an improvement in elasticity too. 

Tonight I am going deep condition on dry hair with heat and then leave it in overnight, rinse out in the morning  and wear a fresh wash n go tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

Congrats on day 2 hair @fluffyforever !!


----------



## Rocky91

I’ve finally tried Kinky Curly after being in the natural hair game for so long. Idk what took me so long, I like it 
-Shampoo and condition with Redken all soft mega
-Wide tooth shower comb to detangle
-Raked through the KCCC in large sections with nothing else (probably 8 sections)

I probably have 10 more minutes till fully dry but it’s looking good so far.


----------



## Rocky91

Y’all I think I will continue with my experiment but actually start shampooing daily.  I know that is typically considered natural hair blasphemy but I stumbled upon old threads where people did this and were quite pleased with it.

my shampoo and conditioner combo (Redken all soft mega) leave my hair feeling sooo good. I think I will try for 10 days and evaluate how my hair feels.

the details:
Shampoo and condition
Only detangle with wide tooth comb (can’t do a brush daily)
Rake through a botanical gel or foam with nice ingredients (uncle funky, Nairobi, or KCCC)...maybe add wetline as topper depending on weather.


----------



## GettingKinky

@fluffyforever congrats on second day hair

@Rocky91 - I’m curious to hear how it goes with daily shampoo. My only concern would be cuticle damage  Is the Redken shampoo really gentle?


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @fluffyforever congrats on second day hair
> 
> @Rocky91 - I’m curious to hear how it goes with daily shampoo. My only concern would be cuticle damage  Is the Redken shampoo really gentle?


It is super gentle, detangling and moisturizing on my hair. It actually has dethroned my holy grail shampoo, design essentials almond avocado, because it’s just that good.

as far as cuticle damage, I think I may be alright because the formulation has some hydrolyzed soy and vegetable protein, which both aid in strand integrity. My hair loves soy in small amounts (found that out from the mane choice soy leave-in).

and hey, if this all goes terribly wrong, I’m not above a nice chop  but if it goes right, I would definitely shift my mindset permanently about what can and cannot be done to my hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Rocky91 said:


> Y’all I think I will continue with my experiment but actually start shampooing daily.  I know that is typically considered natural hair blasphemy but I stumbled upon old threads where people did this and were quite pleased with it.
> 
> my shampoo and conditioner combo (Redken all soft mega) leave my hair feeling sooo good. I think I will try for 10 days and evaluate how my hair feels.
> 
> the details:
> Shampoo and condition
> Only detangle with wide tooth comb (can’t do a brush daily)
> Rake through a botanical gel or foam with nice ingredients (uncle funky, Nairobi, or KCCC)...maybe add wetline as topper depending on weather.


does the shampoo have sulfates in it?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 10 and my hair is still well defined. I’m going to use UFD/JS again and use more than I think is necessary and see if I can repeat these results.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m on day 10 and my hair is still well defined. I’m going to use UFD/JS again and use more than I think is necessary and see if I can repeat these results.


So happy it worked for you! Did you have less shrinkage? Or just more long lasting definition?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> So happy it worked for you! Did you have less shrinkage? Or just more long lasting definition?


Just more long lasting definition. I’ve given up on reducing shrinkage.


----------



## Rocky91

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> does the shampoo have sulfates in it?


Yep! I do have sulfate free shampoos that I enjoy but I find that a well-formulated sulfate shampoo is just fine for me.


----------



## faithVA

Just enjoying the posts


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve started applying conditioner to my hair in 2 sections instead of 4. I still detangle in 4 sections though so I don’t think it saves me any time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I was growing a mushroom-y shape and I got it more evened out today. So glad I didn't wait until my Fall appointment. She only used ICH to style. I also realize my color is almost gone.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve started applying conditioner to my hair in 2 sections instead of 4. I still detangle in 4 sections though so I don’t think it saves me any time.


I feel like our hair is doing the same things recently. I apply conditioner in 2 sections and detangle in 12.


----------



## toaster

Looks great @oneastrocurlie !!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Looks great @oneastrocurlie !!!



Thank you!


----------



## Rocky91

So beautiful!! @oneastrocurlie


----------



## ckisland

I know I said that I was going to try washing my hair once a week, but I'm just can't go back   !! I was talking to my sis, and she said that she thinks that my hair seems to have grown faster in the past month or so that I've been doing 2-3 wash days a week  . So Imma try out doing my hair every other to every 2 days since that's the mood I seem to be in.

I'll shampoo and DC once a week, but I need to figure out my detangling sweet spot. Either I need to use my brush when I DC and finger detangle at every other wash, or I'll need to detangle with my brush like every other wash. 

My main concerns are: ssks and prolonged detangling days when I do use my brush. Is finger detangling effective enough to keep ssks from building up? What do y'all think?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rocky91 said:


> So beautiful!! @oneastrocurlie


Thank you! 

Only on day 2 but I can already tell ICH solo isn't as moisturizing as the UFD + ICH combo.


----------



## faithVA

I tried a wash and go again today. Not sure I have the patient to learn the water/gel ratio for my hair. I'm thinking today, not enough water or gel. I will probably twist her up tomorrow night and then figure out what I will do next weekend  

I seriously doubt this will last through the night.


----------



## Rocky91

ckisland said:


> I know I said that I was going to try washing my hair once a week, but I'm just can't go back   !! I was talking to my sis, and she said that she thinks that my hair seems to have grown faster in the past month or so that I've been doing 2-3 wash days a week  . So Imma try out doing my hair every other to every 2 days since that's the mood I seem to be in.
> 
> I'll shampoo and DC once a week, but I need to figure out my detangling sweet spot. Either I need to use my brush when I DC and finger detangle at every other wash, or I'll need to detangle with my brush like every other wash.
> 
> My main concerns are: ssks and prolonged detangling days when I do use my brush. Is finger detangling effective enough to keep ssks from building up? What do y'all think?


I really don’t believe in the efficacy of finger detangling, honestly. I think my fine strands really benefit from being separated with a well-made tool. 

I use a wide tooth comb or swissco paddle brush. I would use the comb one wash day, brush the next.


----------



## Rocky91

A random note from today’s shampoo and DC: MoKnowsHair had this video when she cautioned against over-processing your deep conditioner and for some reason, that phrasing really clicked for me. So now I really try to be mindful of time but some days like today, I just get caught up in errands running and left my DC on. My hair felt soft and good but definitely a little bit of mush, in comparison to when I stick to the suggested time frame.

I can’t believe I used to regularly leave DC on for hours at a time  what was I thinking? So glad to have gotten out of my “more is more” mindset regarding haircare.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I tried a wash and go again today. Not sure I have the patient to learn the water/gel ratio for my hair. I'm thinking today, not enough water or gel. I will probably twist her up tomorrow night and then figure out what I will do next weekend
> 
> I seriously doubt this will last through the night.


Sorry it didn’t work out! Glad you know you can fall back on twists without too much of a hassle.

When our hair is annoying there’s nothing worst.


----------



## GettingKinky

I finally finished my 10oz bottle of pure harmony  hairbath. It lasted me 1.5 years. Now I have a 10 oz bottle of color awakening hairbath so I guess I won’t need to buy shampoo until 2023.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’ll be leaving for weekend vacation on Friday and debating on just keeping it curly because I’ll be in water. 

trying to knock work out these four work days and make sure I don’t have any worries with that.  My hair is dead last on priority but I neeeeed to cleanse it.


----------



## toaster

I ordered another Jell-O shot and now my mom is texting me about the Curlsmith in shower style fixer gel.

Why are we like this? I’ll place an order for the Curlsmith product the next time I need something from ulta.


----------



## toaster

Okay I did it!

Booked an appointment with embrace natural beauty for next Friday.

I’m excited and nervous. I don’t plan to leave with my hair perfectly even, although that’s my final goal. For now I just want it a bit more even to take me another 6 months before I consider another trim.


----------



## toaster

My hair currently:


my ultimate goal shape, but for now I’d just like to get closer to this without losing too much length all around:


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Okay I did it!
> 
> Booked an appointment with embrace natural beauty for next Friday.
> 
> I’m excited and nervous. I don’t plan to leave with my hair perfectly even, although that’s my final goal. For now I just want it a bit more even to take me another 6 months before I consider another trim.


Exciting. Hope you have a fabulous experience.


----------



## faithVA

So I'm starting the jello-shot experiment. I put some in a mini mason jar yesterday and will leave it in my bathroom. I will give you an update each week of its state. I'm sure it will make it a week, but will see how it goes from there.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> So I'm starting the jello-shot experiment. I put some in a mini mason jar yesterday and will leave it in my bathroom. I will give you an update each week of its state. I'm sure it will make it a week, but will see how it goes from there.


This is a great experiment. I’d love to travel with a little Jell-O shot, but I’m worried it will mold in a few days?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> This is a great experiment. I’d love to travel with a little Jell-O shot, but I’m worried it will mold in a few days?


My test should be good. It will be kept in conditions 71 degrees or warmer. So, we will know soon if it molds or goes bad.


----------



## Lita

Wash & go on my henna hair






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## fluffyforever

Today I used UFD alone in the shower. I prefer this gel alone outside of the shower even though it’s harder and takes longer to apply. My hair has no hold today and its still really wet.

In the shower, Eco styler gel is better.


fluffyforever said:


> Did my wash n go today. I’m experimenting with using a quarter size of leave-in for my whole head versus what I did last week of saturating the hair with leave in. Trying a mix of Anthony Dickey with BlackGirlCurls.
> 
> I notice my hair dries a lot faster and isn’t soaking wet all day from using less leave-in. Coil definition seems to be even more defined, but I did apply a lot more gel than I usually do.
> 
> I applied the gel outside of the shower this time and it was much harder to apply than in the shower. My hair dries pretty quickly now, but even though I kept rewetting the hair I still had to use more gel to feel like I was coating everything sufficiently. UFD has no slip until enough gel is used to make the section slippery.


----------



## ckisland

Yesterday was a shampoo and DC wash day. I used Harm Me Knot and Babassu DC. I only finger detangled and DC'd for 1 hr. I applied MJ Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard in 4 sections on barely damp hair. Every time I use my beloved combo, I'm like why isn't this the only combo I use  !! My hair is so soft and defined!

Side note: Why are type 4s so light handed with product on Youtube? I've seen so many type 4s apply styling products like they bite  . They also seem to not believe in the power of sectioning or really working in product. Also the shrinkage complaints!! Ma'am, your SL hair should shrink up to at least your ears! Calm down! Ladies are out here being hip length with wash n'gos that sit on their shoulders unless they're stretched.


----------



## Rocky91

I love the “What the Kink” channel on YouTube so much—she primarily does wash and goes. Her simplicity and common sense approach are so inspiring. 

Plus, she just has a cool personality. This is one of the first videos I watched from her:


----------



## Rocky91

I put in some jumbo box braids out of boredom and now I’m already over them  
I will leave them alone for at least a week to make it worth my time (almost 2 hours, most of that time is spent parting the hair neatly). Can’t wait to get back to my wash and go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

In my head I’m motivated to do my hair but when I get home it’s all over.
I have to run around tomorrow after work and then go in early on Thursday. Luckily I’m off Friday.
I gotta get it together cause these two buns looking sad.  It was so hot at work on Sunday I had to put it up in a tucked bun and it’s been that way every since except for when I refresh in the morning.


----------



## LavenderMint

@GettingKinky since my sister always speaks highly of banding- which I gave up a while ago- I tried it again. I've found that I can’t band aggressively the first night because my hair is still so soft, even if it’s dry, that I end up with weird lumps. So, when I put on the satin scrunchy I literally just put it on bigger sections, no doub. That helped a lot and the following nights I can double wrap them. 

@ckisland Since doing wng exclusively I get ssk *far* less than I did when I was manipulating my hair into twists and braids on the weekly. Splits (I had a big problem with mid-shaft splits) have decreased significantly since my last trim as well. 
Finger detangling... I prefer it to using brushes because after brushing- even with the MOST conditioner- my hair poofs unbelievably. Maybe I’m doing it wrong (and honestly I might be lol). I alternate between the Felicia Leatherwood brush & Kazmaleje’s paddle comb but I find my fingers work best for going back over a section to take out any hair that tried to stay cuddled up with its buddies. 



ckisland said:


> I know I said that I was going to try washing my hair once a week, but I'm just can't go back   !! I was talking to my sis, and she said that she thinks that my hair seems to have grown faster in the past month or so that I've been doing 2-3 wash days a week  . So Imma try out doing my hair every other to every 2 days since that's the mood I seem to be in.
> 
> I'll shampoo and DC once a week, but I need to figure out my detangling sweet spot. Either I need to use my brush when I DC and finger detangle at every other wash, or I'll need to detangle with my brush like every other wash.
> 
> My main concerns are: ssks and prolonged detangling days when I do use my brush. Is finger detangling effective enough to keep ssks from building up? What do y'all think?


----------



## Rocky91

I only need 1 more product to complete my lineup and then I will challenge myself to a no-buy for 3 months. At least that is my intention 

I really need a good swimming shampoo. The one I’ve been using (Ion) is just soo harsh. I’m going to try Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three or Ultra Swim and see if they work.

Side note: I wish the professional stylists would talk more about swimming haircare. I think I’ve been doing quite decent, but I would like to hear some insight from a real cosmetologist.


----------



## toaster

@Rocky91 do you follow your swimming shampoo with a more moisturizing shampoo?

If not, that might make the swimming shampoo feel less harsh as opposed to going straight in with conditioner.

Doing a double shampoo has really changed my hair for the better.


----------



## Rocky91

toaster said:


> @Rocky91 do you follow your swimming shampoo with a more moisturizing shampoo?
> 
> If not, that might make the swimming shampoo feel less harsh as opposed to going straight in with conditioner.
> 
> Doing a double shampoo has really changed my hair for the better.


Yes, I always follow with my Redken shampoo and it definitely flattens that cuticle back out quite a bit to prepare for conditioning, but I still feel that initial shampoo is just too harsh.

Essentially, I want to give the Redken shampoo less work to do in getting the hair back to normal, lol..if that’s even possible with these swimming shampoo formulations.


----------



## ckisland

@LavenderMint Whenever I would try using a denman brush, my hair would poof so badly!! The top of my hair would look right, but the entire back would turn into poodle floff  ! I don't have that issue at all with my Felicia Leatherwood though.

@toaster What's the benefit of double shampooing? Do you use 2 different types of shampoos? I'm intrigued


----------



## toaster

ckisland said:


> @LavenderMint Whenever I would try using a denman brush, my hair would poof so badly!! The top of my hair would look right, but the entire back would turn into poodle floff  ! I don't have that issue at all with my Felicia Leatherwood though.
> 
> @toaster What's the benefit of double shampooing? Do you use 2 different types of shampoos? I'm intrigued


I think double shampooing helps ensure my hair and scalp are actually clean. The first shampoo removes most of the product and the second shampoo/lather thoroughly cleanses.

Depending on how my hair feels, I might use a more clarifying shampoo followed by a moisturizing shampoo. Otherwise I just double cleanse with the same, all purpose shampoo.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @Rocky91 do you follow your swimming shampoo with a more moisturizing shampoo?
> 
> If not, that might make the swimming shampoo feel less harsh as opposed to going straight in with conditioner.
> 
> Doing a double shampoo has really changed my hair for the better.


Switching to a double shampoo with 2 different shampoos has been the game changer for me. My hair is totally different. I used to have 1 shampoo and a multitude of different products. Now I have a multitude of shampoos and only 1 of everything else. Who knew I had it backwards.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 aeleise of blackgirlcurls used to be a swimmer. She said she washed her hair every day after practice, but only used a swimmer’s shampoo as needed.


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @Rocky91 aeleise of blackgirlcurls used to be a swimmer. She said she washed her hair every day after practice, but only used a swimmer’s shampoo as needed.


Thank you for this! I felt guilty the other day when I skipped using it, so it’s good to know that it’s probably okay to not use it every single time.


----------



## faithVA

So I redid my set today. If I sprayed it with the Uncle Funky's spray I might have made it longer. It still looked OK but it felt drier than I like.

I was going to rinse and condition as I have heard the A's say. But I could tell that I had a layer of product on my hair. And with my hair being low porosity it was going to be a fail trying to add conditioner and gel on top of that. So I did a very light shampoo with my hair color shampoo since it is very gentle. I think that is going to be key for me. I'm not going to be able to cowash or rinse and restyle.

I also need to go ahead and set 1 hour  to 1 1/2 hours aside just to CCS since I really don't know what I'm doing. Giving myself that extra time could give me time to apply and evaluate.

Today after rinsing out the conditioner, I put my hair up into 7 sections. I took the shower head and thoroughly wet a section at a time. Then I started with 2 pumps for each section. I worked it in and then split the section to smooth it. I added more water and then more gel and repeated randomly. It was definitely better. Out of the shower I added the Jello Shot. I don't really have any particular technique for applying this. I just took a handful and spread it through the section and smoothed and fluffed.

I'm guessing I still need more water. My hair looked like it would hang for about 3 minutes and then I could see it rising. 

For Next Time
I will use a nozzle bottle to add water to each section.
I will start with 4 pumps for each section.
I will smooth gel on the underside of a section.

It looks better in person to me. Maybe I need one of those phone lights.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair has really grown. I can tell by how much more the sides and front hang down!

I also have to set more time aside to CCS than the “1 hour” but I try not to feel bad about it. We’re learning a new technique and won’t get it perfect in 2 seconds. It takes time.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair has really grown. I can tell by how much more the sides and front hang down!
> 
> I also have to set more time aside to CCS than the “1 hour” but I try not to feel bad about it. We’re learning a new technique and won’t get it perfect in 2 seconds. It takes time.



It has grown. Thank you for noticing. I will take my length pics in August and it should be reaching my chin. The front has grown but the back has really grown. But since my curls are so tight it is hard to tell. 

This weekend I will put in the 1 hour to 1 1/2 hour. Maybe if I can get 5 days out of it, I will feel like it is a good investment of time.


----------



## ckisland

@faithVA  Your hair is on the grow for real  . With my most recent wash, I tried the rinse and condition thing and my hair was so much harder to detangle  . I have low porosity hair too, so I'm going to explore this double shampoo situation/ shampooing more in general.


----------



## fluffyforever

So far I learned:

-if I want a quick 20 min wash n go with definition that lasts multiple days, I can do a quick CCS in the shower and use a strong hold gel like eco styler.

-if I want a quick wash n go with a lighter gel like UFD, I can get good looking hair with a quick CCS in the shower, but the definition won’t be as popping and the style won’t last through the night. 

- if I want to do a longer CCS process (45 min -1 hour) but get popping hair that lasts multiple days using a lighter gel like UFD only, I need to style outside of the shower. 

- although brushing doesn’t give me definition, brushing to detangle does not ruin definition either. after the conditioner is rinsed out and gel is applied- my coils come back. However, I don’t need to brush every time I CCS. My hair isn’t that tangled even with only finger detangling most days.

- UFD can provide great hold on my hair if I use it a certain way. On warm wet hair i have to over apply gel per section until the astringent feeling is gone, then I slide my hands down the section and squeeze off the excess gel and water, which also helps a lot with drying time.

- I prefer a quarter size dollop of leave in (for my entire head) under UFD compared to no leave in. It makes my hair feel nice and that amount does not ruin definition. 

- using a blow dryer for 10-20 seconds really helps reawaken coils from bed head and keep definition. Then I only have fluff a bit with my hands.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> @faithVA  Your hair is on the grow for real  . With my most recent wash, I tried the rinse and condition thing and my hair was so much harder to detangle  . I have low porosity hair too, so I'm going to explore this double shampoo situation/ shampooing more in general.


My hair is easy to detangle but that may be because of the shampoo. As soon as I put conditioner in my hair, my hair just straightens out. Not sure why. My stylist noticed it too.

As far as the shampoo, here is the background for what to potentially have in your arsenal. I can't remember the term for it now (blah)

A *clarifying *shampoo to use approximately every 3 months. Some use it more often based on what they use on their hair, swimming or the hair is just acting funny.

An *almost clarifying* shampoo. I use TGIN. Suggested maybe 1x a month or as needed. 

An *all purpose* shampoo. Depending on your hair this can be your weekly shampoo or as desired.

*Moisturizing *shampoo. This is the one I always finish with no matter which one I use first. 

Can also have a cleansing conditioner (not a conditioner) and use this in place of the all purpose or cleansing.

My routine is for my 1st wash
I clarify a week before I do my color which is every 2 to 3 months.
I may use the almost clarifying once a month.
I use the all purpose all other times. 

My 2nd wash is always my moisturizing shampoo. 

Shampooing with 2 different shampoos has been the game changer for me. My hair was always brittle and dry before no matter how I conditioned and did other things.

Until I bought all of them I really didn't understand the difference. But now I know they are clearly different and can tell as soon as they hit my hair. Voila! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## fluffyforever

Here are some hair pics of the texture I’m working with. I’m on second day hair.

I think I’m going to try to stretch out my wash days. I enjoy doing CCS everyday like Anthony Dickey says, but then I read/ heard somewhere while looking into blackgirlcurls that too much water too often can damage the cortex??? I wish I saved a screenshot of that comment. They didn’t say exactly what is too much water and what is too frequently. Did anyone else hear about this?


----------



## Mapleoats

To anyone who uses earth tones gel... did yours change color? I’ve used it maybe twice and I just noticed the color looks different than I remember. It doesn’t smell funny but I’m not sure if I should be concerned or not


----------



## ckisland

fluffyforever said:


> Here are some hair pics of the texture I’m working with. I’m on second day hair.
> 
> I think I’m going to try to stretch out my wash days. I enjoy doing CCS everyday like Anthony Dickey says, but then I read/ heard somewhere while looking into blackgirlcurls that too much water too often can damage the cortex??? I wish I saved a screenshot of that comment. They didn’t say exactly what is too much water and what is too frequently. Did anyone else hear about this?
> 
> View attachment 472797View attachment 472795View attachment 472793View attachment 472799


They're probably both talking about hygral fatigue. I definitely experienced this the times I've attempted daily wash n'gos. The idea is that daily swelling (water going into hair strands) and contracting (as water leaves strands) damages the hair shaft over time. I think that this is more of a curly hair problem because plenty of straight-haired people wash their hair daily with no issue. Oh! Just had a thought . The problem is probably water+conditioner (hygral fatigue + over conditioning). The people (non-blacks) that I knew who washed their hair daily either only used shampoo and only used conditioner under special circumstances. So far putting a day in between washes seems to be working out fine for me.


----------



## Rocky91

@faithVA and @fluffyforever both you have such beautiful hair.

I love how every single head of coils is unique, it’s one of the coolest things about wash-and-go styling.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Rocky91 said:


> @faithVA and @fluffyforever both you have such beautiful hair.
> 
> I love how every single head of coils is unique, it’s one of the coolest things about wash-and-go styling.


i always say natural hair is like finger prints. no one head of hair is the same.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> @faithVA and @fluffyforever both you have such beautiful hair.
> 
> I love how every single head of coils is unique, it’s one of the coolest things about wash-and-go styling.


Thank you @Rocky91. All the hair in here is beautiful. That is why it has always been one of my most favorite threads. I hung out in here even when wash and go wasn't a possibility for me. 

I definitely agree that coils and curls are soooo unique. And then add the color and the cuts and the styling. Black women in general make hair exotic.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i always say natural hair is like finger prints. no one head of hair is the same.


It really is like that  I am always in awe.


----------



## faithVA

fluffyforever said:


> Here are some hair pics of the texture I’m working with. I’m on second day hair.
> 
> I think I’m going to try to stretch out my wash days. I enjoy doing CCS everyday like Anthony Dickey says, but then I read/ heard somewhere while looking into blackgirlcurls that too much water too often can damage the cortex??? I wish I saved a screenshot of that comment. They didn’t say exactly what is too much water and what is too frequently. Did anyone else hear about this?
> 
> View attachment 472797View attachment 472795View attachment 472793View attachment 472799



I have heard of what you are mentioning. My hair is low porosity so I never worried about it too much. It takes a rainstorm to get my hair soaking wet so no overwetting here. I also know Dickey says that coiler hair needs water more often. 

I think some ladies that have issue with too much water, also over condition their hair, leaving conditioner on hours at a time and overnight. I think it is more an issue with letting the hair stay wet for long periods of time versus the frequency of. People are baggying, sleeping with conditioner, etc. 

Subject Change: Your coils are super small and cute. There is a youtuber that has really small coils like that. And your shrinkage is amazing.


----------



## faithVA

As my hair dries, I can tell I need to spend more time smoothing the top section of my hair. I will set my hair in the shower initially and then finish up out of the shower to do the extra smoothing.


----------



## fluffyforever

faithVA said:


> I have heard of what you are mentioning. My hair is low porosity so I never worried about it too much. It takes a rainstorm to get my hair soaking wet so no overwetting here. I also know Dickey says that coiler hair needs water more often.
> 
> I think some ladies that have issue with too much water, also over condition their hair, leaving conditioner on hours at a time and overnight. I think it is more an issue with letting the hair stay wet for long periods of time versus the frequency of. People are baggying, sleeping with conditioner, etc.
> 
> Subject Change: Your coils are super small and cute. There is a youtuber that has really small coils like that. And your shrinkage is amazing.


I sleep with conditioner once in a while. I’ll make sure not to do that or at least not too often.

And thank you, and everyone, for the compliments.   I love seeing all your pics and reading your updates. 


Before I got on this wash n go bandwagon I would go weeks without shampooing and deep conditioning. I didn’t even like to fully wet my hair because I never let my hair dry loose, but it was too much effort to twist or braid at night after a long day at work. I really neglected my hair and because it was so broken and tangled and I didn’t want to have to deal with it. So then a year ago I did a major chop to get rid of the damage and start fresh. However I didn’t change and my hair was still suffering, but just shorter.  I was losing so much hair whenI touched it, I was always amazed I wasn’t bald yet.

I didn’t really start taking better care of my hair until a couple of weeks ago. Wash n goes are the first style that I feel I can pull off last minute without notice, and the CCS routine is so simple that I feel I can keep it up and avoid falling into negative patterns again with my hair care. My hair isn’t shedding or breaking as much as it used to. There’s a real difference in the appearance and feel of my hair in such a short amount of time. Y’all just don’t know, I’m a ride or die natural on principle so I accepted the struggle years ago, but it’s so much better having hydrated, strong healthy hair.

This thread has been golden for me and I’m thankful for all of the contributions.


----------



## faithVA

fluffyforever said:


> I sleep with conditioner once in a while. I’ll make sure not to do that or at least not too often.
> 
> And thank you, and everyone, for the compliments.   I love seeing all your pics and reading your updates.
> 
> 
> Before I got on this wash n go bandwagon I would go weeks without shampooing and deep conditioning. I didn’t even like to fully wet my hair because I never let my hair dry loose, but it was too much effort to twist or braid at night after a long day at work. I really neglected my hair and because it was so broken and tangled and I didn’t want to have to deal with it. So then a year ago I did a major chop to get rid of the damage and start fresh. However I didn’t change and my hair was still suffering, but just shorter.  I was losing so much hair whenI touched it, I was always amazed I wasn’t bald yet.
> 
> I didn’t really start taking better care of my hair until a couple of weeks ago. Wash n goes are the first style that I feel I can pull off last minute without notice, and the CCS routine is so simple that I feel I can keep it up and avoid falling into negative patterns again with my hair care. My hair isn’t shedding or breaking as much as it used to. There’s a real difference in the appearance and feel of my hair in such a short amount of time. Y’all just don’t know, I’m a ride or die natural on principle so I accepted the struggle years ago, but it’s so much better having hydrated, strong healthy hair.
> 
> This thread has been golden for me and I’m thankful for all of the contributions.


I'm glad you have seen such progress in just a few weeks. I feel you will definitely see much improvement in the next few months.


----------



## toaster

Mapleoats said:


> To anyone who uses earth tones gel... did yours change color? I’ve used it maybe twice and I just noticed the color looks different than I remember. It doesn’t smell funny but I’m not sure if I should be concerned or not


My jar contents get a little darker over time, but I don’t notice a smell or consistency change.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ok I'ma come out of hiding.   My wash and goes have been straight ashy with the random decent one happening here and there.   I think that I just unlocked the cheat code because I used a diffuser for the first time this morning and my hair came out kinda looking like something.  When I was sitting under the pibbs my hair would show some definition but mostly looked smushed and shrunken.  So I might have stumbled on to some next level hair poo.  I'm going to experiment a little more and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Mapleoats

toaster said:


> My jar contents get a little darker over time, but I don’t notice a smell or consistency change.


Thanks!


----------



## faithVA

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok I'ma come out of hiding.   My wash and goes have been straight ashy with the random decent one happening here and there.   I think that I just unlocked the cheat code because I used a diffuser for the first time this morning and my hair came out kinda looking like something.  When I was sitting under the pibbs my hair would show some definition but mostly looked smushed and shrunken.  So I might have stumbled on to some next level hair poo.  I'm going to experiment a little more and see if anything comes of it.


Under the pibbs are you shaking before and then maybe 10 to 15 minutes in? What heat setting are you using? Medium? High

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA

So with more water and more gel, I don't get second day hair. So that was a fail. I'm definitely not resetting. Not sure what I'm going to do at this point.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

faithVA said:


> Under the pibbs are you shaking before and then maybe 10 to 15 minutes in? What heat setting are you using? Medium? High
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


uhh..so what had happened was I just turn the dial on the pibbs without looking at it and turn some more til it's a temperature that feels tolerable and sit under until my hair feels dry.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok I'ma come out of hiding.   My wash and goes have been straight ashy with the random decent one happening here and there.   I think that I just unlocked the cheat code because I used a diffuser for the first time this morning and my hair came out kinda looking like something.  When I was sitting under the pibbs my hair would show some definition but mostly looked smushed and shrunken.  So I might have stumbled on to some next level hair poo.  I'm going to experiment a little more and see if anything comes of it.


Listen ya'll, I ain't say nuthin before cuz I was embarrassed but when your ash and goes...I mean wash and goes are terrible there's no such thing as second day hair.  Nearly every morning since November when I started this I would either cowash or wet my hair in the shower, rake with some styling products and let my hair airdry with the occasional - "pooh, it's cold let me sit under this dryer!"  

Yesterday I rewet my hair and applied styler and diffused and got a very decent wash and go.  Last night I put my hair in two loose flat twists cuz I figured I'd just have to redo my hair in the morning.   Ya'll, I took them twists out my hair this morning and for the first time since I started this I got second day hair AND it's stretched and looks more defined than yesterday.   

The diffuser got my thang over here thangin'!

The key difference that I notice is that pre diffuser my roots would dry fuzzy and I'd have definition down the length of the hair.  When I diffused I started at the roots and pulled my hair so it would dry stretched and it seems like it kept the coil definition from the root to the ends.


----------



## faithVA

Crackers Phinn said:


> Listen ya'll, I ain't say nuthin before cuz I was embarrassed but when your ash and goes...I mean wash and goes are terrible there's no such thing as second day hair.  Nearly every morning since November when I started this I would either cowash or wet my hair in the shower, rake with some styling products and let my hair airdry with the occasional - "pooh, it's cold let me sit under this dryer!"
> 
> Yesterday I rewet my hair and applied styler and diffused and got a very decent wash and go.  Last night I put my hair in two loose flat twists cuz I figured I'd just have to redo my hair in the morning.   Ya'll, I took them twists out my hair this morning and for the first time since I started this I got second day hair AND it's stretched and looks more defined than yesterday.
> 
> The diffuser got my thang over here thangin'!
> 
> The key difference that I notice is that pre diffuser my roots would dry fuzzy and I'd have definition down the length of the hair.  When I diffused I started at the roots and pulled my hair so it would dry stretched and it seems like it kept the coil definition from the root to the ends.


I like that 'ash and goes'. I have the same thing. Every now and then I get a good one but it is rare. Don't be embarrassed though. Everyone in here is supportive no matter what is or is not happening with your hair. 

I'm glad your "thang is thangin" :rofl"

Keep on sharing. I need the company.


----------



## faithVA

Crackers Phinn said:


> uhh..so what had happened was I just turn the dial on the pibbs without looking at it and turn some more til it's a temperature that feels tolerable and sit under until my hair feels dry.


No judgement here


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I thought a pibbs would draw the hair up? Thats why I didnt get one when I asked years ago. I was told to get a hooded dryer because  the pibbs would suck the hair up

@Crackers Phinn   Do you find it has the hair at the top of your hair standing up?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I thought a pibbs would draw the hair up? Thats why I didnt get one when I asked years ago. I was told to get a hooded dryer because  the pibbs would suck the hair up
> 
> @Crackers Phinn   Do you find it has the hair at the top of your hair standing up?


Yep, the pibbs suctions the hair upwards if it's uncovered.  Had me out here lookin like Don King.  It's really meant to be used for rollersets or deep conditioning where the hair is covered or shaped on rollers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

what do you cover your hair with?????  @Crackers Phinn


----------



## toaster

I have a Collins standing dryer on my Amazon wish list as it blows air downwards but it supposed to be as good/strong as a Pibbs. $599, so I’ll be waiting a while before I invest


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I have a Collins standing dryer on my Amazon wish list as it blows air downwards but it supposed to be as good/strong as a Pibbs. $599, so I’ll be waiting a while before I invest


I am looking at something similar. My stylist uses something like that. It covers all of my hair and it isn't so hot.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> what do you cover your hair with?????  @Crackers Phinn


The first time I did it I used a hair net and that gave me box shaped hair.  After that I wouldn't put anything on my hair but sit with the dryer tilted at an angle.  My shrinkage is_ real_ real so the dryer never got close to suctioning my hair high enough to get sucked into the vent.


----------



## GettingKinky

fluffyforever said:


> Here are some hair pics of the texture I’m working with. I’m on second day hair.
> 
> I think I’m going to try to stretch out my wash days. I enjoy doing CCS everyday like Anthony Dickey says, but then I read/ heard somewhere while looking into blackgirlcurls that too much water too often can damage the cortex??? I wish I saved a screenshot of that comment. They didn’t say exactly what is too much water and what is too frequently. Did anyone else hear about this?
> 
> View attachment 472797View attachment 472795View attachment 472793View attachment 472799


I remember asking if I could wash every 2 days and Aeleise telling me that I was asking for damage. 
But she also used to say she washed every day when she was a swimmer, so I’m not sure I believe that daily washing has to be bad for your hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your hair is definitely growing and I really like the color.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crackers Phinn said:


> The first time I did it I used a hair net and that gave me box shaped hair.  After that I wouldn't put anything on my hair but sit with the dryer tilted at an angle.  My shrinkage is_ real_ real so the dryer never got close to suctioning my hair high enough to get sucked into the vent.


Ah okay.  

my rolling dryer blows the back of my hair up some so I clip it until it’s a little damp\drier @Crackers Phinn


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I remember asking if I could wash every 2 days and Aeleise telling me that I was asking for damage.
> But she also used to say she washed every day when she was a swimmer, so I’m not sure I believe that daily washing has to be bad for your hair.


Last year I wet my hair every day for 2 months and it worked out well. I didn't continue that forever. I also did not shampoo every day but wet my hair. I think wetting your hair daily can work but I think curlies using a shampoo daily can cause damage. Using one of those non suds shampoos might work. 

I think wetting your hair daily when your hair is dehydrated works out well. Once your hair starts to hydrate, I think that is when the issues can start.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your hair is definitely growing and I really like the color.


Thank You. I compared yesterday's picture with April's picture and with that shrinkage I could barely tell the difference  But I'm glad I can tell the difference when I shampoo.

Thank you about the color. I like the color too. Unfortunately the color in the picture isn't the color it is in real life. IRL it is a dark brown with a purple cast. When I stop being lazy I'm going to fix the lighting 

But I like the color and glad I finally found one that I can stick with.


----------



## ckisland

Today's wash day included:
Shampoo'd with MJ Honey Harmless 
Conditioned with MJ Honey Sweet & Nice 
Styled with MJ Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard
Time: 35 mins

The Honey Harmless is not moisturizing like Harm Me Knot. My hair was definitely more dry than I like afterwards. When I first applied the Honey condish it didn't have any slip, so I applied a lot to each of 4 sections before coming back to detangle with my brush. Game changer!! I never do this. I always detangle each section immediately after applying conditioner. Still wasn't a quick detangle session, but it was pretty smooth. I gently squeezed out each section before applying my leave-in, and once all of the leave-in was added, I applied Coily Custard. I actually squeezed my hair out before leaving the shower, but my hair was still dripping wet   . I tried to avoid it, but had to throw on my turbie twist. So far my hair's fluffy, soft and defined and I'm pretty happy!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

toaster said:


> I have a Collins standing dryer on my Amazon wish list as it blows air downwards but it supposed to be as good/strong as a Pibbs. $599, so I’ll be waiting a while before I invest


I am not a dryer expert but the one thing that I can vouch for with the Pibbs is longevity.  I bought mine in 2008 for $280 shipping included with a LHCF volume deal and that thing still works as well today as it did on day 1. I'm down to it costing me $22 a year.  Ya'll got more wash and go experience but I really think that the hooded dryer is for deep conditioning/rollersetting whereas wash and goes require something that isn't constantly moving the hair in any direction leading to frizz.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm on day 3 hair, I'm having some frizz that I think is more related to using a slightly watery serum to finger style my hair this morning instead of oil but my hair still looks better than my pre diffuser day 1 ash and goes.  I put my hair in two loose flat twists again and the non frizzy hair is stretched and is ranging from coily to ramen noodle shaped which is interesting because my hair has never looked like this dry before.   I'm watching the tube of you to learn how to pineapple my hair for consistent results but I am going to play around with these flat twist results a little more.    

I'm not going anywhere this weekend so I'll prolly throw my hair in a puff but I think a wash day will be happening Monday before work.


----------



## ckisland

My hair is like exploding! But it must be an illusion   It feels like my hair is getting noticeably longer, but this is around the time that my growth rate slows down. I'll do a length check in July and not get my hopes up.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The day I put some crotchet braids in my adwoa beauty ships. Luckily bc I do them myself I'll have no qualms taking them out in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to using their cream defining gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am not a dryer expert but the one thing that I can vouch for with the Pibbs is longevity.  I bought mine in 2008 for $280 shipping included with a LHCF volume deal and that thing still works as well today as it did on day 1. I'm down to it costing me $22 a year.  Ya'll got more wash and go experience but I really think that the hooded dryer is for deep conditioning/rollersetting whereas wash and goes require something that isn't constantly moving the hair in any direction leading to frizz.



I have an LCL standing dryer. Besides one tiny section (that I pin down with a clip) it seems to blow downward. Or at least doesn't have my hair swirling about.


----------



## GGsKin

Day 8 and I'm going to refresh. I just shampooed with Paul Mitchell's Shampoo One (I really like this). I'll keep Olaplex no.3. overnight, and continue with wash day tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky91

My magic combo is a botanical or humectant gel as a leave-in + wetline. The humectant gel doesn’t really matter. At this point, I’ve done curl activators, uncle funky, kinky curly, and Camille rose curl maker. All give me moisturized, defined hair for as long as I want to last (only about 3-4 days till my next swim). Slight shine differences and applications but not very much. 

I keep feeling compelled to “add” something to my hair daily when honestly it doesn’t need anything. That’s a weird feeling lol. Today I pretended that I needed shine and I sprayed some oil sheen on my day 3 hair just to do something  but truly it didn’t need anything.


----------



## Rocky91

Also, I’m going to get a buff for my hair. I got one once the gym opened to use as a mask while working out and I really wanted to see how that works since this Youtuber and I have such similar density and length. I washed and dried it first before trying last night in case that sounds gross lol.

I’m a believer.  it held the hair in place and seems to require less “shaking” out than my bonnet. So I need to get another one for hair and I also love the excuse to go into a sporting goods store lol. I am a workout clothing fiend.


----------



## faithVA

My wash and go only made it 2 days, so I sprayed it with some water and put it in twists. That gives me a plan for the future. As I feel up to it I will try a wash and go with the back up plan of putting it in twists if its a fail. My wash and go fever is over for a minute so I will wear twist for the next two weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> My magic combo is a botanical or humectant gel as a leave-in + wetline. The humectant gel doesn’t really matter. At this point, I’ve done curl activators, uncle funky, kinky curly, and Camille rose curl maker. All give me moisturized, defined hair for as long as I want to last (only about 3-4 days till my next swim). Slight shine differences and applications but not very much.
> 
> I keep feeling compelled to “add” something to my hair daily when honestly it doesn’t need anything. That’s a weird feeling lol. Today I pretended that I needed shine and I sprayed some oil sheen on my day 3 hair just to do something  but truly it didn’t need anything.


Just before I found blackgirlcurls I bought oil sheen. But it didn’t add any sheen/shine to my hair so I threw it out during one of my product purges.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My wash and go only made it 2 days, so I sprayed it with some water and put it in twists. That gives me a plan for the future. As I feel up to it I will try a wash and go with the back up plan of putting it in twists if its a fail. My wash and go fever is over for a minute so I will wear twist for the next two weeks.


My wash n go fever has faded too.  I’m only doing one wash a week and I just put it in half-up/half down when it gets too frizzy.


----------



## Rocky91

An update on daily shampoo/cowashing: I’ve now tried both for at least five consecutive days each, and I won’t be continuing because whew, it’s time consuming.  I also know that less manipulation is better for my hair and I have some length goals for 2021, so I need to stop playing.

But I can’t honestly say that I see where it was damaging to my hair. I get it mostly dry under my dryer, so maybe I avoided any kind of hygral fatigue because it doesn’t stay wet? Maybe I didn’t do it long enough to see damage? Maybe my hair is dehydrated so it would take some time to get to that point? Idk but I’m not going to keep going to find out lol.

Also, I actually much prefer the daily shampoo over the daily cowash because I don’t like all that product building up on the hair. That daily shampoo feels soooo nice after a sweaty workout outside like this morning (3 mile run in 80 degrees!) For now, though, I’m back to shampooing just 2x/week.


----------



## GettingKinky

Did SeeSomeCurls add a community component?  I saw an offhand mention about changes coming.  I wonder if they realized that without that community aspect people will only pay to belong for a month or two.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Did SeeSomeCurls add a community component?  I saw an offhand mention about changes coming.  I wonder if they realized that without that community aspect people will only pay to belong for a month or two.



I heard that they did. In fact, I still have an active subscription. I'll check it out.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm back. Yes. They've added the See Some Curls Society as their community component. No extra charge. For now there are 3 sections:

- 30 Day Detox
- Styling and Product Troubleshooting
- Curl Cutting Chat

There are people posting, asking questions, and I see Aeleise and Aisha on some of the threads.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm back. Yes. They've added the See Some Curls Society as their community component. No extra charge. For now there are 3 sections:
> 
> - 30 Day Detox
> - Styling and Product Troubleshooting
> - Curl Cutting Chat
> 
> There are people posting, asking questions, and I see Aeleise and Aisha on some of the threads.


I don’t understand why they ended the digital salon just to start it over with a different name.
Except to raise the price.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t understand why they ended the digital salon just to start it over with a different name.
> Except to raise the price.



I wasn't around during the digital salon era. So the digital salon was the videos that are currently in See Some Curls + a community aspect? If so... hmmm....


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I wasn't around during the digital salon era. So the digital salon was the videos that are currently in See Some Curls + a community aspect? If so... hmmm....


I think they may have curated the video better, but yep video tutorials and a very strong community. People were sad sad when the salon closed.


----------



## GettingKinky

Instead of dispensing my UFD 2 pumps at a time, I did one pump at a time. It was soooo much easier to handle and I lost a lot less to the shower floor.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Instead of dispensing my UFD 2 pumps at a time, I did one pump at a time. It was soooo much easier to handle and I lost a lot less to the shower floor.


That makes sense, especially if you are using that big bottle.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was feeling so lazy when I was applying my gels today. I sat down on the shower floor and did it. I think I was more thorough since I wasn’t getting tired of standing up.
But I also did my hair way later in the day than normal. I hope it’s set enough before I go to bed.


----------



## KaciaLN12

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i always say natural hair is like finger prints. no one head of hair is the same.



Me too!! Thats why no 2 heads of “4c“ look alike. Hell, no head of any type 4 hair looks the same.


----------



## ckisland

From my experience adding an extra shampoo this week, I'm definitely going to stick to cowashing throughout the week and shampooing when I DC. My hair was so dry when I washed it today  .

Today's Wash Day:
Shampoo'd with Harm Me Knot (2x)
DC with Babassu DC (1 hr)
Styled with Leave-in Condish and Honey Curls
Total time: 1hr 50 mins
I was absolutely certain that I had spent more time in the shower when I shampoo'd, applied DC and detangle than usual, but no! I spent 5 less minutes during this step. I'm drying my hair for longer under my turbie twist since it's so late. Hopefully my hair will be dry before I go to bed.


----------



## LynnieB

Hey y'all Hey.  Edit:  I forgot to add this this wng set is on day 6 in this photo LOL.

Not sure if anyone remembers me.....I try to keep my username active and drop in from time to time!  How's everyone?  Nice to see so many rocking the wng/hydrate and defines!

2+ years of wearing my natural curls.  Still follow BGCs, still use the same base shampoos, conditioners and styling products, still get maintenance cuts (sometimes cutting a bit more & sometimes maintaining what's there) and only experiment with various toppers.  My hair is flourishing even through the summertime humdity.

Anyways....good to see everyone.


----------



## yamilee21

LynnieB said:


> Hey y'all Hey.
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers me...


Please, as if your gorgeous hair could be forgotten! Did you cut your hair at all, or is that just your shrinkage length from waist/hip-length?

My daughter decided this year that she only wanted to wear wash & gos from now on, and she wanted her wng to be above her shoulders. I had to cut her classic length hair, but only to BSB/mid-back, in order to get her wng the length she wanted. Her wng at classic was APL, which she considered too long for a wng.


----------



## LynnieB

yamilee21 said:


> Please, as if your gorgeous hair could be forgotten! Did you cut your hair at all, or is that just your shrinkage length from waist/hip-length?
> 
> My daughter decided this year that she only wanted to wear wash & gos from now on, and she wanted her wng to be above her shoulders. I had to cut her classic length hair, but only to BSB/mid-back, in order to get her wng the length she wanted. Her wng at classic was APL, which she considered too long for a wng.


Yep I cut it!!  It's about bra strap length now and shoulder length curly.  Got a curly cut so all the various textures, patterns, etc would all be cohesive.

Just got a cut mid March and want to get back to...longer length in the front and little bit longer than shoulder in the back, that's my sweet spot.

Took me a bit to settle on the style but now I know LOL.

Hope you all are doing well?


----------



## GettingKinky

@LynnieB I remember you. Beautiful hair as always.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LynnieB said:


> Hey y'all Hey.
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers me.....I try to keep my username active and drop in from time to time!  How's everyone?  Nice to see so many rocking the wng/hydrate and defines!
> 
> 2+ years of wearing my natural curls.  Still follow BGCs, still use the same base shampoos, conditioners and styling products, still get maintenance cuts (sometimes cutting a bit more & sometimes maintaining what's there) and only experiment with various toppers.  My hair is flourishing even through the summertime humdity.
> 
> Anyways....good to see everyone.View attachment 472919



Absolutely gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## Rocky91

Wow @LynnieB it is so nice to see you!! Your hair looks gorgeous.

I remember you from Nappturality and Fotki because you had the juiciest twists. Damn I’ve been on hair boards forever


----------



## Rocky91

I grabbed a snap of Day 2 with my usual corny heart drawing while in the bathroom at Target. That lighting in there had my hair looking cute lol.

I parted my hair differently this week and I can really see the disconnection (learned that term from a BGC Instagram post) in my shape on this set. That curly cut is tempting me but I’m going to resist till next year to see if I’m really committed to this wash and go life. Right now I get blunt trimmed while flat ironed so honestly, this ain’t too bad considering that. If I was going anywhere other than the gym, Target, and my home office, I’d do some more tucking and patting.


----------



## LynnieB

Rocky91 said:


> Wow @LynnieB it is so nice to see you!! Your hair looks gorgeous.
> 
> I remember you from Nappturality and Fotki because you had the juiciest twists. Damn I’ve been on hair boards forever


Hey Rocky!!  Weren't those the days?!  I do wish I could go back with what I know now tho 

Thanks Sis......I'm so happy to see some of my old board buddies still active and thriving!  Stay well!!!


----------



## LynnieB

Rocky91 said:


> I grabbed a snap of Day 2 with my usual corny heart drawing while in the bathroom at Target. That lighting in there had my hair looking cute lol.
> 
> I parted my hair differently this week and I can really see the disconnection (learned that term from a BGC Instagram post) in my shape on this set. That curly cut is tempting me but I’m going to resist till next year to see if I’m really committed to this wash and go life. Right now I get blunt trimmed while flat ironed so honestly, this ain’t too bad considering that. If I was going anywhere other than the gym, Target, and my home office, I’d do some more tucking and patting.



It took me a minute to totally commit too.  Aeleise gave me my first curly cut and style....we just evened up the back,where the curl pattern is different and trimmed up everything else.  She ruined me in a fabulous way as I now judge all stylists by her work LOL.

What's important and the golden ticket.....it is the length of the crown!  Everything is centered around the crown.  No matter how or where you get ypur hair cut, do not have them butcher up your crown and take it too short!!  Once that crown is near the ears to shoulder, the less shaping needs to be done to prevent that mullet shape back there (removing the length we typically keep when wearing it straight).

Hope I made sense of a semi-complicated process?

Your curls looks good despite the no face showing..


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> I grabbed a snap of Day 2 with my usual corny heart drawing while in the bathroom at Target. That lighting in there had my hair looking cute lol.
> 
> I parted my hair differently this week and I can really see the disconnection (learned that term from a BGC Instagram post) in my shape on this set. That curly cut is tempting me but I’m going to resist till next year to see if I’m really committed to this wash and go life. Right now I get blunt trimmed while flat ironed so honestly, this ain’t too bad considering that. If I was going anywhere other than the gym, Target, and my home office, I’d do some more tucking and patting.


Looking good! @Rocky91 
I get curly cuts and I still have a disconnect - I haven’t been ready to cut enough hair to get rid of it.


----------



## fluffyforever

So this weekend I was trying out AG Natural Balance and Boost shampoo and conditioner.  both of the products seem like they are clarifying.

Yesterday I used the conditioner only for a cowash and after I rinsed out my hair was squeaky clean. this conditioner has no slip whatsoever. When I apply it to my hair, my hair feels thick, frizzy, and extra coarse compared to before the conditioner and I feel like the conditioner isn’t spreading easily even after emulsifying and adding lots of water. It’s not a terribly thick conditioner either. When I rinsed out, my hair felt like I clarified. Very strange experience. I enjoy the scent at least, but I already can tell I won’t repurchase. My wash my go came out fine like usual though.

Anyone know of a black girl curls approved conditioner that has slip?


----------



## LynnieB

fluffyforever said:


> So this weekend I was trying out AG Natural Balance and Boost shampoo and conditioner.  both of the products seem like they are clarifying.
> 
> Yesterday I used the conditioner only for a cowash and after I rinsed out my hair was squeaky clean. this conditioner has no slip whatsoever. When I apply it to my hair, my hair feels thick, frizzy, and extra coarse compared to before the conditioner and I feel like the conditioner isn’t spreading easily even after emulsifying and adding lots of water. It’s not a terribly thick conditioner either. When I rinsed out, my hair felt like I clarified. Very strange experience. I enjoy the scent at least, but I already can tell I won’t repurchase. My wash my go came out fine like usual though.
> 
> Anyone know of a black girl curls approved conditioner that has slip?


I use Balance and boost every wash day. Balance is considered *almost clarifying* and the frequency of use depends on your hair's essential elements, styling products used and what the hair has lived through during the previous 7-10 days.  Adjustments are needed according to those factors.

I always use Innersense Hydrating Hair  Bath after using Balance.

Boost isnt a clarifying conditioner.  It has no silicones, polymers, pvp to give the feeling of artificial slip.  The secret to using Boost is to use alot of water with it.  Always more water to conditioner.  Detangling  is done with either fingers or detangling tool/or both during the conditioning phase w/Boost.  Boost, when used with the appropriate amount of water turns into a foamy, almost soapy conditioning lather with amazing slip.

Innersense Hydrating Conditioner operates the same and requires alot of water to activate the conditioner.  It also turns into a foamy almost soapy consistency with slip.

Those are the only 2 non-deep conditioners I have used as regular conditioners for 2+ years and they really do work great.

AG Hair Balance & Boost and Innersense Hydrating Hairbath & Conditioner are all extremely concentrated and require lots of water to activate.

Edit to add:  I suspect what you maybe feeling is your hair's true essential elements free from all the extra oils and plasticky ingredients we have come to think of as *moisture* and *conditioning*.  Everyone's hair has a different *feel*.  Naturally smooth or silky surface textures will feel smoother and *slicker* than naturally more crinkly surface textures.  There is nothing wrong with either....just differences in the hair's essential elements.

HTH
One more ?....are you in a partnership with a Cut It Kinky stylist?  I know this was key for me and my daughter.  This really filled in all the gaps and provided additional insight on all the things including questions about products and techniques.


----------



## LavenderMint

New Achievement Unlocked: WNG PONYTAIL 
I’m so happy!! This came about because I just didn’t feel like fluffing out my hair yesterday and it was hot. I haven’t worn a ponytail in a looooooong time & had kinda forgot about it. So I just took a scrunchie and wrapped it around the back of my hair, letting the front hang like bangs. Only bad thing is that the uneven gel drying leads to weird clumps on the sides of my head that I can’t get out without just washing again. This go round, I covered it with a headband & used a covered elastic band w/o doubling it. Perfect.


and it’s the last day of school so I’m ready to go live my best life with daytime washing & drying, protein treatments, deep conditioning outside of the shower, the works. Next wash is probably Thursday since I was waiting for my Jell-O Shot to be delivered, which means this will be a 13 day old wng by then & needing more time to detangle.


----------



## toaster

I need to prep my hair today for my trim on Friday. The rules state no butters, leave in or gel ahead of the appointment, but the stylist called me and told me curly magic was okay.

I’ve never done a wash and go with only curly magic.

Also considering a middle part to see if I like it better than a side part.


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint - your ponytail looks great!!

@toaster I’ve don’t a few UFD only WnG and they came out really well- closer to a MD WnG. But that’s probably because I don’t use enough UFD. I’m sure yours will come out great, it may not last as long, but since you’re going to the stylist that’s not really an issue.


----------



## toaster

Day 10 hair is a mess! After a 4 day bachelorette party and flying from New York to California and back, my hair is fried. Keeping these pics to show that my hair does shrink more over time but does not poof out.


----------



## fluffyforever

LynnieB said:


> I use Balance and boost every wash day. Balance is considered *almost clarifying* and the frequency of use depends on your hair's essential elements, styling products used and what the hair has lived through during the previous 7-10 days.  Adjustments are needed according to those factors.
> 
> I always use Innersense Hydrating Hair  Bath after using Balance.
> 
> Boost isnt a clarifying conditioner.  It has no silicones, polymers, pvp to give the feeling of artificial slip.  The secret to using Boost is to use alot of water with it.  Always more water to conditioner.  Detangling  is done with either fingers or detangling tool/or both during the conditioning phase w/Boost.  Boost, when used with the appropriate amount of water turns into a foamy, almost soapy conditioning lather with amazing slip.
> 
> Innersense Hydrating Conditioner operates the same and requires alot of water to activate the conditioner.  It also turns into a foamy almost soapy consistency with slip.
> 
> Those are the only 2 non-deep conditioners I have used as regular conditioners for 2+ years and they really do work great.
> 
> AG Hair Balance & Boost and Innersense Hydrating Hairbath & Conditioner are all extremely concentrated and require lots of water to activate.
> 
> Edit to add:  I suspect what you maybe feeling is your hair's true essential elements free from all the extra oils and plasticky ingredients we have come to think of as *moisture* and *conditioning*.  Everyone's hair has a different *feel*.  Naturally smooth or silky surface textures will feel smoother and *slicker* than naturally more crinkly surface textures.  There is nothing wrong with either....just differences in the hair's essential elements.
> 
> HTH
> One more ?....are you in a partnership with a Cut It Kinky stylist?  I know this was key for me and my daughter.  This really filled in all the gaps and provided additional insight on all the things including questions about products and techniques.


 You sound just like their Instagram page. Trust me I’ve been all on it lol. 

I’m familiar with all of the essential elements of my hair. But there is something about boost that does not seem to condition my hair for the better. After rinsing out my hair gets tangly like all the shingles on the hair shaft are raised. I add lots of water, I emulsify plenty in my hands before application, I apply, add more water more conditioner, more water. Back and forth trying to make it work. Really working it in, but no amount of water seemed to help at all even for only finger detangling. And I’ve experienced the foamy transformation . Brush and comb detangling was a hard pass even using my beloved tools and I really did try. This conditioner sets me back in time because I spend so long trying to working it in and detangle hair that was not tangled before the conditioner wash. I’m going to keep using the bottle until it’s gone so I’m not giving up, but if it doesn’t work there are other conditioners that work better- Innersense is next on my list of to try. Do you know of a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner with slip in their line?

And I wasn’t expecting this line to be almost clarifying. I don’t need that since all I use is a botanical gel that rinses out mainly with water alone. And I wash a few times per week. I wanted to get the book with the list of shampoos, conditioners and their purposes, but they removed it for sale. So I only know of AG and Innersense based on YouTube videos. 

I tried to contact the only cut it kinky stylist in my state but she never responded. And the the nearest ones in nearby states aren’t taking new clients or don’t have their books open until certain times of the month. I’m going to try again when one of their calendars open and I’m just waiting for that booking window.


----------



## LynnieB

fluffyforever said:


> You sound just like their Instagram page. Trust me I’ve been all on it lol.
> 
> I’m familiar with all of the essential elements of my hair. But there is something about boost that does not seem to condition my hair for the better. After rinsing out my hair gets tangly like all the shingles on the hair shaft are raised. I add lots of water, I emulsify plenty in my hands before application, I apply, add more water more conditioner, more water. Back and forth trying to make it work. Really working it in, but no amount of water seemed to help at all even for only finger detangling. And I’ve experienced the foamy transformation . Brush and comb detangling was a hard pass even using my beloved tools and I really did try. This conditioner sets me back in time because I spend so long trying to working it in and detangle hair that was not tangled before the conditioner wash. I’m going to keep using the bottle until it’s gone so I’m not giving up, but if it doesn’t work there are other conditioners that work better- Innersense is next on my list of to try. Do you know of a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner with slip in their line?
> 
> And I wasn’t expecting this line to be almost clarifying. I don’t need that since all I use is a botanical gel that rinses out mainly with water alone. And I wash a few times per week. I wanted to get the book with the list of shampoos, conditioners and their purposes, but they removed it for sale. So I only know of AG and Innersense based on YouTube videos.
> 
> I tried to contact the only cut it kinky stylist in my state but she never responded. And the the nearest ones in nearby states aren’t taking new clients or don’t have their books open until certain times of the month. I’m going to try again when one of their calendars open and I’m just waiting for that booking window.


 Quick questions..........when was your last haircut?  How do you normally wear your hair before trying this? Are you in SeeSomeCurls?   How long have you been following/practicing their routines?  Could your cuticles have been damaged by past practices, dehydration, braids, weaves because it is indeed a rare thing for Boost not to work well.  You definitely sound like you need a professional's assistance either virtually or by sitting in their chair.

All of these shampoos and conditioners contain no plastics or are extra heavy in oils or butters.  Innersense works exactly the same way as Boost and Balance and @$30 per bottle, I wouldn't purchase until I figured out why these products aren't working?


----------



## fluffyforever

LynnieB said:


> Quick questions..........when was your last haircut?  How do you normally wear your hair before trying this? Are you in SeeSomeCurls?   How long have you been following/practicing their routines?  Could your cuticles have been damaged by past practices, dehydration, braids, weaves because it is indeed a rare thing for Boost not to work well.  You definitely sound like you need a professional's assistance either virtually or by sitting in their chair.
> 
> All of these shampoos and conditioners contain no plastics or are extra heavy in oils or butters.  Innersense works exactly the same way as Boost and Balance and @$30 per bottle, I wouldn't purchase until I figured out why these products aren't working?


My last haircut was last year- I cut off most of my BSL hair down to only 3 inches, but I trim as needed. I’m not in see some curls, only been following for 3 weeks now. I normally wore my hair in an afro with no product except for as I am leave in on wash days. Between wash days I would water rinse my hair or deep condition with APB. I shampooed often, not weekly, but every 2 weeks or sooner with design essentials avocado shampoo. No weaves or braids or anything that his my hair for weeks. No color or heat. I haven’t added straight oil to my hair- it hates it. I haven’t added butter to my hair since before I cut it last year. I may have tried different leave ins that may have butter and oils in them but I didn’t use them regularly, like maybe a few times, and I do clarify. 

This routine was great when my hair was shorter but I started trying the wash m goes because after a year my hair is now longer and it gets extremely tangled. I think setting my hair with gel really helps to smooth out and elongate my strands to prevent knots and tangled. And I think it locks in moisture better with gel versus no product or with only a leave in. But I don’t think my hair was severely damaged or dehydrated. The whole reason I cut my hair to 3 inches was to start over simple and add more water to my hair regularly with washes and begin a hydration journey. But as it got longer my fro gets really tangled and causes me to lose more hair then necessary on wash days. Just implementing gel has helped me so much.

I do have an appointment set with a curl specialist in my area but that’s not until late august when she was available. But she didn’t go through cut it kinky, but she has the same background as A&A and seems like she attends seminars on curly hair as a regular thing. 

I don’t plan on purchasing new brands of shampoo conditioner until I run out current stash. I just got AG since I finished my bottle of DE. I am almost finished with UFD CM, but I will repurchase that online in the salon size. So after I run through AG, I will repurchase another line to try. Although I need a new shampoo sooner because I can’t use AG for every wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

On Saturday I washed my hair and styled with UFD/Jello shot. The gel cast just broke last night so today is my favorite day.  I would wear it all week, but I have an appointment with my stylist tomorrow to color my gray so I’ll have to redo my hair. I’ll probably wear a bun until I restyle one Saturday.


----------



## shebababy

I've been super hair lazy so washing my hair today was a priority. My hair never seems to come out as defined in the on the days I shampoo but it is pretty voluminous today. I hope this wash n go last until at least Sunday because I don't plan to touch again until then.


----------



## EmmJaii

I’ve been super quiet over here just loving my KCKT and KCCC wash n goes, but now I’m stuck with a huge stash of UFD and Jello Shot that idk what to do with. Neither product gives me the shine, elongation, and yummy smell like KC does. I’m running out of KC, and I know I’ll have to use my UFD and JS up, but I’m not excited about it.

Since I’m all in with KC, where is the best place to buy their products? The KC website is less expensive and I want to support them directly, but their shipping is costly and slow. Target only has the smaller bottles, so I feel like I’m being wasteful…but shipping is fast and free and I get points/cash back on my red card. Anyone else know of a website that sells KC that has perks like loyalty programs or something? Just trying to get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## toaster

@EmmJaii i always threw whatever kinky curly products I needed in my amazon order. I have prime so they showed up in 2 days and were cheaper than my local drugstores.


----------



## GettingKinky

@EmmJaii when I was using KC products I also typically got the from Amazon.  

it has taken me a long time to become a fan of UFD ( I don’t like the smell), but over time the smell has grown on me and I can’t argue with the results. Maybe while you are using up your stash you will grow to love it and then you will have two sets of products you can use. 

I have a large quantity of ICH I need to use. Ever since I found jello shot, I haven’t been so excited about ICH. And I used to LOVE ICH. 
I also have a jar of KCCC that I will have to use at some point.


----------



## EmmJaii

@toaster @GettingKinky do you ever worry about getting counterfeit hair products? I ordered an Innersense hair mask and ICH from Amazon once and it made my hair feel brittle. It was so strange, so I returned the products and bought them directly from innersense. When I tried theirs, my hair felt heavenly. Ever since then I’ve been hesitant to order on Amazon.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> @toaster @GettingKinky do you ever worry about getting counterfeit hair products? I ordered an Innersense hair mask and ICH from Amazon once and it made my hair feel brittle. It was so strange, so I returned the products and bought them directly from innersense. When I tried theirs, my hair felt heavenly. Ever since then I’ve been hesitant to order on Amazon.


I don’t! Both innersense and kinky curly have their own amazon stores, so those are definitely their products. I would just make sure you’re not buying from a third-party seller.

Same with skincare. Most major brands sell on Amazon through their own store because so many people shop on Amazon. The products are legit. But scammers try to get you by selling counterfeit products as a third-party.


----------



## toaster

@EmmJaii this is how you can tell the source:


----------



## LynnieB

Day 4.  3rd week using this combo and I love it but requires staying ontop of signs of dehydration because of the anti-humectant properties of Curlbomb.

Shampoo:  AG Hair Balance, x2 and Innersense Hydrating Hairbath.
Conditioner:  AG Hair Boost.
Stylers:  UFD (primer) + Innersense I Create Hold + TGIN Curlbomb (anti-humectant topper).  Rather than using less water with UFD, I used more so hair was saturated and heavy.  
ICH holds the water in and acts as a sealer.  UFD would otherwise just draw environmental moisture to itself causing premature frizz in humid conditions. TGIN Curlbomb is a great plasticky anti-humectant but can be drying but this particular combo prevents that.  I'm getting full 7 days out of this combo and could probably get an additional 2 more if need be.

Sticking with this for one more week then going to clarify.


----------



## GettingKinky

EmmJaii said:


> @toaster @GettingKinky do you ever worry about getting counterfeit hair products? I ordered an Innersense hair mask and ICH from Amazon once and it made my hair feel brittle. It was so strange, so I returned the products and bought them directly from innersense. When I tried theirs, my hair felt heavenly. Ever since then I’ve been hesitant to order on Amazon.


I don’t typically buy hair/skin products from Amazon, but for some reason I’ve always gotten my KC products on Amazon.


----------



## EmmJaii

@toaster Thanks, but I think that’s just telling you the brand, not the seller… cuz if you keep scrolling down past the add to cart button, it says ships from Amazon, then sold by XYZ company. Each listing of a KC product on Amazon seems to be coming from a different supplier.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> @toaster Thanks, but I think that’s just telling you the brand, not the seller… cuz if you keep scrolling down past the add to cart button, it says ships from Amazon, then sold by XYZ company. Each listing of a KC product on Amazon seems to be coming from a different supplier.
> 
> View attachment 472979


Wait that’s so odd! When I scroll down my listing says sold by kinky-curly and fulfilled by amazon. Idk if it’s due to where we live or what?!

I’d ask kinky-curly but their website is so out of date they say I can buy their products at Ricky’s here in NYC. Ricky’s has been out of business for a while now…


----------



## EmmJaii

@toaster maybe I just need to keep scrolling to find the products actually sold by KC. I’ll do more searching later today! Thank you!


----------



## Rocky91

I need fresh but fluffy hair on Friday for a super special event (photos will be taken), so I’m going to use some of these tips, including the touch of hairspray to hold in my volume.

I’m a Jennifer-Rose stan.  product recommendations from the A’s changed the wash and go game for me, but listening to her lives during the fall/winter of 2020 changed my hair care technique for the better.


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> I really like I Create Hold gel. It gives me results like Wetline, but the ingredients are better.


I know this is an old post, but thank you for this comparison. I am trying to be strict with my “no more products” stance so I’m not going to try it till I get this stash under control. I have major FOMO about these Innersense products, so it’s nice to have a baseline comparison to hold me over till the winter


----------



## Rocky91

Omg beautiful hair @shebababy and @LynnieB!!


----------



## Rocky91

LavenderMint said:


> New Achievement Unlocked: WNG PONYTAIL
> I’m so happy!! This came about because I just didn’t feel like fluffing out my hair yesterday and it was hot. I haven’t worn a ponytail in a looooooong time & had kinda forgot about it. So I just took a scrunchie and wrapped it around the back of my hair, letting the front hang like bangs. Only bad thing is that the uneven gel drying leads to weird clumps on the sides of my head that I can’t get out without just washing again. This go round, I covered it with a headband & used a covered elastic band w/o doubling it. Perfect.
> View attachment 472937
> 
> and it’s the last day of school so I’m ready to go live my best life with daytime washing & drying, protein treatments, deep conditioning outside of the shower, the works. Next wash is probably Thursday since I was waiting for my Jell-O Shot to be delivered, which means this will be a 13 day old wng by then & needing more time to detangle.


Are you a teacher? Shout out to us for finishing up this super challenging school year! I love the ponytail with the bangs.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Rocky91 said:


> I need fresh but fluffy hair on Friday for a super special event (photos will be taken), so I’m going to use some of these tips, including the touch of hairspray to hold in my volume.
> 
> I’m a Jennifer-Rose stan.  product recommendations from the A’s changed the wash and go game for me, but listening to her lives during the fall/winter of 2020 changed my hair care technique for the better.



I love volume, especially since I have low-medium density hair. Off to stalk some of her videos now


----------



## toaster

My third day hair with curly magic only is holding up nicely.

I feel like I used 1/3 of the huge bottle though. And it didn’t take any less time than using two gels.

Very curious about what products I’ll see in the hair salon tomorrow.

I tried a middle part this wash and my shape isn’t bothering me as much as usual.

I’m just going to ask for a trim and not a shaping cut at this appointment. I’ll reevaluate in December.


----------



## Britt

fluffyforever said:


> You sound just like their Instagram page. Trust me I’ve been all on it lol.
> 
> I’m familiar with all of the essential elements of my hair. But there is something about boost that does not seem to condition my hair for the better. After rinsing out my hair gets tangly like all the shingles on the hair shaft are raised. I add lots of water, I emulsify plenty in my hands before application, I apply, add more water more conditioner, more water. Back and forth trying to make it work. Really working it in, but no amount of water seemed to help at all even for only finger detangling. And I’ve experienced the foamy transformation . Brush and comb detangling was a hard pass even using my beloved tools and I really did try. This conditioner sets me back in time because I spend so long trying to working it in and detangle hair that was not tangled before the conditioner wash. I’m going to keep using the bottle until it’s gone so I’m not giving up, but if it doesn’t work there are other conditioners that work better- Innersense is next on my list of to try. Do you know of a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner with slip in their line?
> 
> And I wasn’t expecting this line to be almost clarifying. I don’t need that since all I use is a botanical gel that rinses out mainly with water alone. And I wash a few times per week. I wanted to get the book with the list of shampoos, conditioners and their purposes, but they removed it for sale. So I only know of AG and Innersense based on YouTube videos.
> 
> I tried to contact the only cut it kinky stylist in my state but she never responded. And the the nearest ones in nearby states aren’t taking new clients or don’t have their books open until certain times of the month. I’m going to try again when one of their calendars open and I’m just waiting for that booking window.


Get a bottle of Giovanni moisturizing conditioner and return back with your verdict. 
I will never buy Boost again or the Innersense conditioner. I still really like the shampoo though, it cleanses my hair and my dd's hair well and it rinses easily, which is helpful with my dd. But the conditioner, nah  it doesn't moisturize or detangle nearly as well the Giovanni conditioner. I've gone through several bottles of the conditioner to make this assesment. Even MopTop conditioner is better for me, but the Giovanni conditioner is cheaper, moisturizing, easy to get, just performs better all around.


----------



## LynnieB

Rocky91 said:


> Omg beautiful hair @shebababy and @LynnieB!!


Thank-you curl friend.  All the work paid off after 2some years!

This is where my washngos started in my curly hair journey and just before subscribing to the digtal salon. Experienced all the frustrating things (using AG hair & Innersense products, UFD and other botantical gels and making decisions selecting the right toppers for the environment) several have mentioned in this thread.  My advice is always to see that specialist or get an online consultation/subscription for 1 on 1 personal attention, get a haircut/trim to maintain hair health and give ourselves grace.....it may take awhile to see what you desire but will happen.

Once you get the keys, it is truly effortless....trust the process.


----------



## Britt

Today is day 6 and my hair feels gross. I haven't even exercised this week, but my roots are sweaty and sticky. My sweet spot would be to wash on day 5 and technically I can do that now bc I've been working from home since the pandemic started but I'll be going back to work by Sept the latest. I know once I start back work I won't have time to do the wash n go process after work. I'm hoping my hair will be a teensy bit longer so later during the week I can pull it back in a low ponypuff. There's something about fresh clean hair and scalp that really does it for me. I remember when I was relaxed on this forum, that longest I ever went w/o washing was day 7. I guess because I have all this gel in my head, that combined with sweat and build up feels grosser faster than if it were straighter. When I used to do twist outs or blow dry weekly my hair and scalp felt 'cleaner' by the end of the week.


----------



## fluffyforever

Britt said:


> Get a bottle of Giovanni moisturizing conditioner and return back with your verdict.
> I will never buy Boost again or the Innersense conditioner. I still really like the shampoo though, it cleanses my hair and my dd's hair well and it rinses easily, which is helpful with my dd. But the conditioner, nah  it doesn't moisturize or detangle nearly as well the Giovanni conditioner. I've gone through several bottles of the conditioner to make this assesment. Even MopTop conditioner is better for me, but the Giovanni conditioner is cheaper, moisturizing, easy to get, just performs better all around.


Which line is that? The 2Chic?


----------



## Britt

fluffyforever said:


> Which line is that? The 2Chic?


Nope, the original one. I like it more than the 2Chic
Giovanni, 50:50 Balanced, Hydrating-Calming Conditioner​


----------



## LavenderMint

Thanks & congrats to you too @Rocky91!! This was definitely the most challenging year but we made it!!

I kinda feel like part of stash management is acknowledging when something is not working for you & moving on. That being said, I will happily be trashing my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel without looking back. I know when I first tried it, I liked the hold & shine and felt like the strange texture and absolute refusal to emulsify were manageable. However, I can now get that from the Earthtone Nalturals gel- higher price & equally strange texture but the fact I lose far less of it and that it can actually be worked with are more important to me. My second gel application is typically outside the shower and I am pretty peeved right now that I have to go back in there and play “hunt & destroy” for all the lemongrass gel that literally just *fell* off my hands & hair. It’s not worth it.


----------



## toaster

30 minutes early for my hair appointment.

I never want to see my neck again unless my hair is purposefully pulled up. I hope she listens. If not, I’m hopping out of the chair after the first cut.


----------



## faithVA

It's weird. Sometimes I get alerts for post on this thread and then there are times I don't. I don't understand what's happening with alerts


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> New Achievement Unlocked: WNG PONYTAIL
> I’m so happy!! This came about because I just didn’t feel like fluffing out my hair yesterday and it was hot. I haven’t worn a ponytail in a looooooong time & had kinda forgot about it. So I just took a scrunchie and wrapped it around the back of my hair, letting the front hang like bangs. Only bad thing is that the uneven gel drying leads to weird clumps on the sides of my head that I can’t get out without just washing again. This go round, I covered it with a headband & used a covered elastic band w/o doubling it. Perfect.
> View attachment 472937
> 
> and it’s the last day of school so I’m ready to go live my best life with daytime washing & drying, protein treatments, deep conditioning outside of the shower, the works. Next wash is probably Thursday since I was waiting for my Jell-O Shot to be delivered, which means this will be a 13 day old wng by then & needing more time to detangle.


That is a juicy ponytail and a looot of hair. Looks good!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> 30 minutes early for my hair appointment.
> 
> I never want to see my neck again unless my hair is purposefully pulled up. I hope she listens. If not, I’m hopping out of the chair after the first cut.


Looking forward to a positive update and a smile on your face.


----------



## faithVA

Tomorrow, I'm going to do my first bike ride of the summer. I'm struggling with the decision to bother with a wash and go or just avoid all of that and put it in twist immediately  I will see how I feel after the ride.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA 

I loved my haircut! Abena was as sweet as she seems on Instagram and YouTube. She’s definitely a cut it kinky stylist and used the Malibu clarifying shampoo, ag balance and innersense hair bath. Then she detangled my hair with innersense hydrating conditioner.

She agreed with my combo of curly magic and Jell-O shot for a harder hold that lasts a week. Since that’s already what I use, we switched it up and used a discontinued product called hydra curlformer. I think it’s the old product the hydrabar salon lady used to make.

Of course it was a fabulous product and I’m SO SAD you can’t get it anymore.

She really dusted my ends. Didn’t take much off. Didn’t try to even my shape. She knows im not ready for that yet.

She suggested i come back in 3 months. I’ll be back in 5-6.

Highly recommend for anyone in the NYC area.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I loved my haircut! Abena was as sweet as she seems on Instagram and YouTube. She’s definitely a cut it kinky stylist and used the Malibu clarifying shampoo, ag balance and innersense hair bath. Then she detangled my hair with innersense hydrating conditioner.
> 
> She agreed with my combo of curly magic and Jell-O shot for a harder hold that lasts a week. Since that’s already what I use, we switched it up and used a discontinued product called hydra curlformer. I think it’s the old product the hydrabar salon lady used to make.
> 
> Of course it was a fabulous product and I’m SO SAD you can’t get it anymore.
> 
> She really dusted my ends. Didn’t take much off. Didn’t try to even my shape. She knows im not ready for that yet.
> 
> She suggested i come back in 3 months. I’ll be back in 5-6.
> 
> Highly recommend for anyone in the NYC area.
> View attachment 473039View attachment 473041View attachment 473043


 I'm so glad you had a good experience. A new friendship has been formed


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I'm so glad you had a good experience. A new friendship has been formed


Thank you!! Excited for your trim next month!

By December we’ll be back on track.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I’m so glad your appointment went well. Did you tell her how the last stylist made your hair uneven?  Did she have any comments about how he cut it?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I’m so glad your appointment went well. Did you tell her how the last stylist made your hair uneven?  Did she have any comments about how he cut it?


You know I had before and after photos all lined up. She was very confused by his cutting and styling decisions. She said my hair appeared to be in good condition when I went in and he cut a lot of healthy hair.

She did say a lot of cut it kinky stylists are very focused on the style/shape and clients have to be aware of that when they go in.

She has clients that want a sharp line/angular cut and others that just want their hair trimmed. She’s happy to do both.

She even suggested since I don’t want an angular cut she could trim my hair while straight.


----------



## toaster

Oh I made the Instagram! She took a ton of photos and videos. If she shares more I’ll try to post.

after she styled, before trim

before she washed:


After the trim:


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Oh I made the Instagram! She took a ton of photos and videos. If she shares more I’ll try to post.


I just saw you on her IG page and came here to see if you’d already seen it.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA How is your Jell-O shot experiment going?

@ everyone - Has anyone tried Jell-O shot alone? Or always over UFD?


----------



## GettingKinky

@ toaster I used jello shot alone the first couple of times I tried it. It’s a bit difficult to spread that way. I much prefer applying it over UFD. It even works well over KCKT.


----------



## GettingKinky

I *slathered* my hair with UFD/JS. I think it’s going to turn out well.

I’m starting to think I may be ready to part with my ~6-8 inches of damaged hair. It’s such a pain to detangl/style that part. The undamaged part of my hair is so much smoother and easier to deal with.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA How is your Jell-O shot experiment going?
> 
> @ everyone - Has anyone tried Jell-O shot alone? Or always over UFD?


I looked at it today. You just got to me before I posted. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow and it looks and smells fine. I will take pictures tomorrow and post. 

I think for those of you who do wash and goes regularly, I don't see any issue putting some in a small jar and keeping it in the bathroom. You will use it up before it goes bad. 

Tomorrow I will post pictures of what is in the original container and what is in my small container.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I forgot to mention how much product Abena used on my hair yesterday. I was thinking about you! She has a brand new 8 ounce jar of the gel and used at least half, maybe a bit more.

I think a lot of product is the way to go for saturation and definition.

Did you find a stylist nearby? As long as you can bun your hair when you’re tired of it, I would cut off the damage.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA cant wait to see the pics!

How was your bike ride? Did you put your hair in twists?


----------



## toaster

Last salon thought:

I think they ask us to show up with no butters, leave ins or gels at the appointment to make the before pictures look awful 

The stylists are going to clarify our hair anyway, and if you use heavy butters, etc. in your hair one wash without them isn’t going to make a difference.

Anyway, I preordered the new hydrabar gel since I’m obsessed with the discontinued gel. Both have silicones in them, so I’ll definitely be clarifying every 6 weeks.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA cant wait to see the pics!
> 
> How was your bike ride? Did you put your hair in twists?


I'm soooo out of shape. My bike ride was tough but I got it in. The beginning of the season is always tough because I never stick with it during the colder months even when I say I will.

I rinsed my hair and put conditioner in it and put on a loc soc and walked out the door  

I MAY do it tomorrow. But this loc soc thing works so well, it may be at thing for me.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Last salon thought:
> 
> I think they ask us to show up with no butters, leave ins or gels at the appointment to make the before pictures look awful
> 
> The stylists are going to clarify our hair anyway, and if you use heavy butters, etc. in your hair one wash without them isn’t going to make a difference.
> 
> Anyway, I preordered the new hydrabar gel since I’m obsessed with the discontinued gel. Both have silicones in them, so I’ll definitely be clarifying every 6 weeks.


I have seen them actually scrub the hair for those who use butter. So it isn't just clarifying. And they end up washing it more than twice. 

I've not been asked to not show up with leave-in or gel though.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky I forgot to mention how much product Abena used on my hair yesterday. I was thinking about you! She has a brand new 8 ounce jar of the gel and used at least half, maybe a bit more.
> 
> I think a lot of product is the way to go for saturation and definition.
> 
> Did you find a stylist nearby? As long as you can bun your hair when you’re tired of it, I would cut off the damage.



There’s a CIK stylist whose work I like but she’s 1.5-2 hours away.  I’ve been thinking about going back to the Deva certified woman who gave me my first curly cut, but I also think she cut my crown too short the first time I went. But on the other hand, my hair was not in good shape and maybe she did the best she could with the hair I brought her.
I just keep putting off doing anything because I don’t want to drive far and I don’t want to risk going to someone who will mess up the cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Last salon thought:
> 
> I think they ask us to show up with no butters, leave ins or gels at the appointment to make the before pictures look awful
> 
> The stylists are going to clarify our hair anyway, and if you use heavy butters, etc. in your hair one wash without them isn’t going to make a difference.
> 
> Anyway, I preordered the new hydrabar gel since I’m obsessed with the discontinued gel. Both have silicones in them, so I’ll definitely be clarifying every 6 weeks.


I was thinking about today. When I was a CIK hair model, they took the before pictures AFTER they had all the stylist touch and feel your hair. My before was definitely looking worse than before I walked in.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I totally understand on the distance.

There are a ton of stylists in NYC, but Abena is in white plains so I had to go to grand central station, take an hour long train ride and then walk 15 minutes. After my appointment the next train wasn’t for an hour, so that made my trip back even longer.

I don’t mind doing that 2/3 times a year if it means no more drastic surprise haircuts.


----------



## faithVA

I drive an hour to 1.25 hours to my CIK. I would drive 1.5 hours, up to 3x a year. I've had my hair jacked before. So for me it is worth the effort. 

If I could take the train I would. Love taking the train. It's like a mini vacation and I would just make a day of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@toaster 

Your hair looks great. Why did they discontinue the curlformer?


 Its a great gel but it was hard for me to emulsify it. Do you know if they came out with something else to replace it?


Hello everyone, hope all is well


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Last salon thought:
> 
> I think they ask us to show up with no butters, leave ins or gels at the appointment to make the before pictures look awful
> 
> The stylists are going to clarify our hair anyway, and if you use heavy butters, etc. in your hair one wash without them isn’t going to make a difference.
> 
> Anyway, I preordered the new hydrabar gel since I’m obsessed with the discontinued gel. Both have silicones in them, so I’ll definitely be clarifying every 6 weeks.



The Nurture gel? I've tried it and really like it. I used it alone as an all-in-one gel as instructed and it held up really well. It gave me a flexible but firm enough hold.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ah, i see the last part that was quoted.  Let me go check the ingredients out


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @toaster
> 
> Your hair looks great. Why did they discontinue the curlformer?
> 
> 
> Its a great gel but it was hard for me to emulsify it. Do you know if they came out with something else to replace it?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, hope all is well



I'm not @toaster and I don't know the entire story, but from what I gather, Rhonda created and marketed the product alongside another stylist. Something happened to where they discontinued working together. The other stylist must have kept the rights to Curlformer and reformulated it or something? All Rhonda has said publicly is that she is no longer affiliated with the Curlformer product. I also think it's been rebranded.

Rhonda just debuted her own gel, Nurture, after testing it out on herself and clients in the salon for awhile now. I'm in her digital salon so she pre-sold the product there before releasing to the public a few weeks ago. I think it may be sold out now, but more is in production.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @toaster
> 
> Your hair looks great. Why did they discontinue the curlformer?
> 
> 
> Its a great gel but it was hard for me to emulsify it. Do you know if they came out with something else to replace it?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, hope all is well


Thank you!! Hope you’re doing well!

I think the business was a joint effort between the stylist and her cousin and they got into a fight? So they ended that business.

I can see curlformer being hard to emulsify. She applied at least half the jar on my hair to saturate and then went through to define.

this is the “new” product the stylist is making. I preordered: https://nurturehaircare.com/products/nurture-by-hydra-bar


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> The Nurture gel? I've tried it and really like it. I used it alone as an all-in-one gel as instructed and it held up really well. It gave me a flexible but firm enough hold.


Yep! That’s the one I ordered. How long did it take for you to get it? Or did you get it at the salon?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Yep! That’s the one I ordered. How long did it take for you to get it? Or did you get it at the salon?



It was shipped out via mail. It took maybe 5 days? I was mad that I couldn't just go pick it up at the salon since it's like a literal 5 minute drive


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> Thanks & congrats to you too @Rocky91!! This was definitely the most challenging year but we made it!!
> 
> I kinda feel like part of stash management is acknowledging when something is not working for you & moving on. That being said, I will happily be trashing my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel without looking back. I know when I first tried it, I liked the hold & shine and felt like the strange texture and absolute refusal to emulsify were manageable. However, I can now get that from the Earthtone Nalturals gel- higher price & equally strange texture but the fact I lose far less of it and that it can actually be worked with are more important to me. My second gel application is typically outside the shower and I am pretty peeved right now that I have to go back in there and play “hunt & destroy” for all the lemongrass gel that literally just *fell* off my hands & hair. It’s not worth it.


 This is what made me leery about tryin it and thats why its still in there.  I have two jars ,lol


----------



## toaster

Now I’m wondering if I should try this one and do a comparison. I guess this is the other girl’s version: https://xpoh2o.com/product/the-curlformer/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wonder did she reformulate it @toaster 

 I'll have to see if i have the jar still when i get home.


----------



## toaster

Both “new” formulas are slightly different based on the ingredients list:


Xpo- Ingredient List:

Water, Polyacrylate-14, Glycerin. PVP, Aminomethyl Propanol, Polysorbate 20, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Spirulina Platensis Extract, Macrocystis Pyrifera (Kelp) Extract, Glyceryl Polyacrylate, Sorbic Acid, PEG- 12 Dimethicone, Fragrance, Disodium EDTA, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol



Curlformer- Water, Polyacrylate-14, Glycerin, Glyceryl Polyacrylate, PVP, Polysorbate-20, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Spirulina Platensis Extract, Macrocystis Pyrifera (Kelp) Extract, PEG-12 Dimethicone, Fragrance, Aminomethyl Propanol, Propylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydnation, Iodopropnyl Butylcarbamate.



Nurture- Water, Glycerin, Polyacrylate-14, Glyceryl Polyacrylate, PVP, Peg-12 Dimethicone, Aminomethyl Propanol, Polysorbate 20, Phenylpropanol, Chondrus Crispus Extract, Propanediol, Caprylyl Glycol, Fragrance, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Tocopherol, Disodium EDTA


----------



## OhTall1

If you use a lot of drugstore products, Target is doing 25% off hair products to compete with Amazon's Prime Days.  Online only, and the sale ends on the 22nd.


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This is what made me leery about tryin it and thats why its still in there.  I have two jars ,lol


Honestly, I’m grateful that I’ve tried enough gels to be able to say that I’m not using it again since there are better options for my hair. I got my jars when they were on sale at Target & I don’t feel bad tossing it. 
Give it a shot!! Looking at reviews, they seem overwhelmingly positive so it could just be me. Maybe it will work for you? I don’t think we’ve ever had a gel in this thread be unable to work for anyone lol


----------



## Rocky91

Working my way through my stash today by doing my wash and go with a random gel I had under my sink. Ampro prostyl argan oil gel (there’s a minuscule amount of actual argan oil tho lol).

I am sure it will come out fine with my application, and I’ll be restyling by Wednesday for travel anyways.

I did have a slightly more annoying time detangling today. I used a pick to get a nice fro yesterday for an event, so I could definitely feel that there were more tangles than usual. I will definitely keep this in mind and reserve picking for more special occasions.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting under the dryer. Used UFD Curly Magic and topped it with ICH.  Weird experience. 

My hair is in flat S’s but together to form one big S in sections. I dunno how it’s gonna turn out but that’s okay but it’s #washngoseason and I’m washing every two days.

did a protein rinse with NG smoothie and lost about 6-7 pieces of hair.  Might be the reason why my curls look different.


----------



## toaster

Looks great @Bette Davis Eyes !


----------



## faithVA

Here is the pic of the jello shot. The original jar has been in the fridge and the small jar has been in my bathroom for 2 weeks. It smells the same. It has not molded or shown any signs of going bad. I think the slight color variation is just due to being exposed to the air and being at room temperature, whereas the original jar is probably 40 degrees.

I will keep the small jar in my bathroom until it goes bad. I'm not doing wash and goes at the moment so I'm not using it. Will keep everyone abreast of any changes.

I don't foresee any issue with those doing wash and goes weekly, with putting some in a small jar. You will use it up before it goes bad.


----------



## faithVA

I was going to try a wash and go today but I talked on the phone too long  When I finished it was 4 pm and way too late to get started since I wasn't going to sit under the dryer. But while I was applying my conditioner I came up with an idea to try to smooth more gel into my hair. Maybe I'm not applying enough pressure with smoothing. I'm going to try smoothing with my palm instead of the flat of my hand. We shall see.


----------



## toaster

Thanks for the update @faithVA !

I am traveling again next week and I’ll scoop some Jell-O shot in a jar and won’t worry about refrigerating it. I’ll bring just enough for 2 washes.


----------



## GettingKinky

I _think_ I have an appointment for a curly cut on 7/17- I gave my CC number for the deposit, but I haven’t gotten a confirmation email yet. I’m going to make the 1.5 hour drive and I’m 98% sure that I’m going to let her cut enough to get rid of some of the damage and get a good shape.


----------



## LavenderMint

@toaster I’m so glad you enjoyed your experience with Abena!! She really seems like a stylist that has earned her reputation and listens to her clients. 
(I thought I hit post on this _HOURS_ ago.)


----------



## Rocky91

LavenderMint said:


> @toaster I’m so glad you enjoyed your experience with Abena!! She really seems like a stylist that has earned her reputation and listens to her clients.
> (I thought I hit post on this _HOURS_ ago.)


I agree, she seems so sweet and I love the subtle cut @toaster. It makes me want to travel with DH when he goes to NY for business trips to get in her chair.

I’m in Chicago, but idk how I feel about going to Aisha. I don’t mind her spicy personality when watching the livestreams  but I don’t want to be bullied into getting a taper cut when I really do need to be able to have an emergency bun for work.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Not sure if it was my bonnet thats a sauna when I sleep or too much curly magic. 

Hair is slightly sticky.  I thought it was at least 85% dry but nope. 
I could water rinse it a little tonight and shake but we shall see.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky so excited for you! Even if you change your mind and just get a trim, it’s so interesting what products they use and suggest for your hair.

@LavenderMint thank you so much!! I’m loving your ponytail! A game changer for the summer.

@Rocky91 not only would she try to bully you into a taper, she works like 2 days a month so you wouldn’t get an appointment for years. @protectedbylisahh_ does curly cuts but also braids and other styles. She seems a bit more… relaxed? She’s in Chicago as well.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> I was going to try a wash and go today but I talked on the phone too long  When I finished it was 4 pm and way too late to get started since I wasn't going to sit under the dryer. But while I was applying my conditioner I came up with an idea to try to smooth more gel into my hair. Maybe I'm not applying enough pressure with smoothing. I'm going to try smoothing with my palm instead of the flat of my hand. We shall see.



Report back on your progress. I've gotten more consistent results when focusing more on smoothing.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Not sure if it was my bonnet thats a sauna when I sleep or too much curly magic.
> 
> Hair is slightly sticky.  I thought it was at least 85% dry but nope.
> I could water rinse it a little tonight and shake but we shall see.


I think it was the curly magic. When I looked at your picture yesterday, it reminded me of my hair and it looked like too much gel to water.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Report back on your progress. I've gotten more consistent results when focusing more on smoothing.


I definitely will. I currently smooth but I do it with the flat of my hand. I'm thinking that may not be enough pressure. For some reason my hair needs pressure even when I'm spraying it with water. We shall see.


----------



## faithVA

I put my hair in twists and cut the ends off. I still have over a month until my CIK appointment.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I agree, she seems so sweet and I love the subtle cut @toaster. It makes me want to travel with DH when he goes to NY for business trips to get in her chair.
> 
> I’m in Chicago, but idk how I feel about going to Aisha. I don’t mind her spicy personality when watching the livestreams  but I don’t want to be bullied into getting a taper cut when I really do need to be able to have an emergency bun for work.


Yeah, that taper is a beast. It forced me to have to wear a wng until it grew out. It is longer now but still not long enough to wear a puff. I won't be getting a shape when I have my CIK appointment in July. But I will be looking for a picture of the shape I want so we can both have a clear idea.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I put my hair in twists and cut the ends off. I still have over a month until my CIK appointment.


Were you’re ends scraggly? Or you just felt like it was time for a dusting?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Were you’re ends scraggly? Or you just felt like it was time for a dusting?


They were scraggly and I could feel the SSKs on them. I am overdue for a dusting. I usually do it every 4 months. But it has been 7. I only did a partial job. She will still need to clean it up next month.


----------



## toaster




----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


>


It looks really good. I need to pay attention to the way they work the hair. She used various methods. There were some smoothing but she separated at the ends first. Then she used the thumb and fore-finger and she did some other stuff. So it isn't just one type of defining method.

Is this you @toaster. What did you learn?


----------



## Rocky91

Rocky91 said:


> Working my way through my stash today by doing my wash and go with a random gel I had under my sink. Ampro prostyl argan oil gel (there’s a minuscule amount of actual argan oil tho lol).
> 
> I am sure it will come out fine with my application, and I’ll be restyling by Wednesday for travel anyways.
> 
> I did have a slightly more annoying time detangling today. I used a pick to get a nice fro yesterday for an event, so I could definitely feel that there were more tangles than usual. I will definitely keep this in mind and reserve picking for more special occasions.


Don’t get tempted by this gel, even though the ingredients are slightly similar to wetline and the price is decent. I have FLAKES GALORE today, ugh.

I hate a wonky style right at the start of my week, and I’m annoyed enough to redo it. Maybe later after I get done with all my other tasks and workout.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA 

That’s me!

It was an interesting experience. I showed her my hair when I usually style with two gels and how it lasts throughout the week. She told me I was doing a good job defining my hair, but when I watched her I noticed things I’m not doing that might inhibit my results.

1- shampoo. I was shampooing twice with the same shampoo. I purchased the AG shampoo and repurchased the innersense hair bath so I can shampoo twice with an all purpose shampoo and then a moisturizing shampoo.

2- believe it or not, the amount of product used. She used an absolute ton of conditioner to detangle my hair and 4-6 ounces of gel to style my hair. I know I’m heavy handed, but I’m getting 4-6 uses out of Jell-O shot and maybe I shouldn’t be? Granted I use uncle funky’s underneath and she used only the curlformer gel, but still.

The other thing I think we’ll never be able to do on our own, is the parting and the leverage she gets when she’s defining our curls. We’re working on our own head. She even showed me the back of her hair and it’s nowhere near as defined as she accomplished on me.

That helped me go easier on myself when it comes to styling. Not only am I not a professional, I just can’t get the leverage on my own hair.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA She also seemed to use her fingers to literally separate each curl clump into individual curls. It didn’t take her very long to do that at all, but I definitely don’t have the patience.


----------



## ckisland

@toaster Your hair looks so good!! The definition is so on point!! I've been doing wash n'gos for 13 years and I've never had anyone do a wash n'go on my hair. I'm so curious to see if someone can tame the kinkiness of my hair without it being hard as a rock and snowing like it's Christmas.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA She also seemed to use her fingers to literally separate each curl clump into individual curls. It didn’t take her very long to do that at all, but I definitely don’t have the patience.


She has years of experience doing it as well and she also understands when to use each technique. I have seen this done before but I don't understand what technique to use when. And when they explain it they just lump everything into some generic term like smoothing or raking or whatever. 

My question about the conditioner was could you tell if it was already diluted? was it concentrated? Which conditioner did she use? and how much?

I know I've watched Dickie use a lot of conditioner but I can tell he has already diluted that conditioner.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA she used innersense hydrating conditioner and it was straight out of the bottle, not diluted.

BUT my hair was soaking wet when she applied it, and if she ever encountered any issues with tangles she had a bowl of hot water and poured it over the section. Only once did she add more product for my low porosity section that was causing her some issues.

I couldn’t see how many pumps of conditioner she used, but my hair was WHITE. She posted a picture in her Instagram stories.

She detangled me sitting up in a chair and the ground was covered in water and conditioner. Took her two towels to soak it up and clean it up.


----------



## Rocky91

Thank you so much for sharing the videos! @toaster. I like being heavy-handed with my products, so it’s nice to hear that she’s not shy. 

Now I am even more of an Abena stan  seems like very good vibes in the salon and I like the gospel music playing. I’m going to tell DH to get his company to send him to NY this fall. Or I will just make some excuse to go by myself.


----------



## ckisland

I did less washes last week because I had some swimmer's ear pain going on, and needed to let that heal. Luckily I had set my hair with Coily Custard, so my hair lasted 4 days with no problems. I washed my hair yesterday (Sunday) and put it in a bun   . My first bun since my bc .

Cleanse: TMC Egyptian Shampoo (I didn't like how my hair felt, so I washed again with Harm Me Knot)
DC: Obia Babassu Therapy Hair Mask (1 hr)
Time with wash, detangle, DC: 1.5 hrs

I am officially at the length where ssks have joined the chat  . I'm so glad that I'd started the habit of finger detangling each section before using my brush because I caught one of those hair balls that like 10 strands were all attached to. So I need to be more diligent with my detangling and product application to keep things running smoothly. I might also throw some bunning in the mix .

Once I rinsed out the DC, I put my hair in a turbie twist to get a lot of the water out. After that, I sprayed Hydration Spray all over, applied a lot of Curl Moisture Cream and "sealed" with Sweet Almond Heavy Cream. I used the Enhancing Custard to smooth my hair up, and used my hands to smooth my hair into a ponytail (used a scrunchie). It took me a minute to figure out how to make the bun, but I ended up splitting the hair in half and twisting it around.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster 
I like hearing how heavy handed your stylist is with conditioner and products. I always get my best results when I’m heavy handed.  

I don’t know why in the digital salon Aeleise would tell people that they don’t need a lot of product. She would always say not to apply product in sections because you will use too much. As far as I’m concerned I’ve never seen a downside to using lots of product - except to my wallet.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster
> I like hearing how heavy handed your stylist is with conditioner and products. I always get my best results when I’m heavy handed.
> 
> *I don’t know why in the digital salon Aeleise would tell people that they don’t need a lot of product. She would always say not to apply product in sections because you will use too much. As far as I’m concerned I’ve never seen a downside to using lots of product - except to my wallet. *


Exactly, I know I can't be stingy with product. The layered gels really help to weigh your hair down and give you good results. 

@toaster your hair looks great and she did a good job with the trim. I notice how the CIK stylists really take their time with the setting part. I'd imagine for someone with longer and high density hair how long it takes for them to get a good set.


----------



## faithVA

I'm interested in seeing how much product my CIK stylists uses. When I use too much product my hair sticks together and I get no separation. And my set doesn't last as long. I can't even be a little heavy handed. My hair can't seem to take it. But I keep trying


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm interested in seeing how much product my CIK stylists uses. When I use too much product my hair sticks together and I get no separation. And my set doesn't last as long. I can't even be a little heavy handed. My hair can't seem to take it. But I keep trying


I find I have to also spend a lot of time raking my hair too. That helps a lot with the separation and movement. If I’m lazy with the raking I get a more helmet-like result.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


>



GIRL. Your hair is gorgeous! OMG!!!


----------



## toaster

Omg thank you @sunshinebeautiful !! You are so sweet


----------



## Rocky91

I like my hair today. I shampooed and conditioned out that nasty ampro prostyl argan gel, which literally looked like boogers in my hair.  I used Redken all soft mega and just shampooed twice to make sure it was all out.

Did my hair with aunt Jackie’s flaxseed gel (using things up!) and used my hooded dryer to 80%, then slept in my buff. The cast kind of broke in the buff. I didn’t do much smoothing and I like the volume that I have today.

I might lightly dryer stretch for more volume for my trip tomorrow, but I think that the NOLA humidity makes that idea a silly one.  I’m bringing a buff and nothing else for my hair. If I hop in the pool, I will grab a small cheap gel from Walgreens and use the hotel shampoo/conditioner. looking forward to bourbon street shenanigans with my vaccinated girlfriends!


----------



## Rocky91

I apologize in advance for all the notifications that I’m prompting by reading through the earlier pages in the thread. I’m just pretty excited about getting a crash course in a new way to care for my hair. I can’t pass by these beautiful pics without a “like” lol. 

I’ve done three BC’s from a fade (literal scalp length lol), been a heat trained natural, rollersets, braidouts, twists, you name it.......but I have NEVER viewed the wash and go as a viable option for my hair. So thank you ladies for the wash and go encyclopedia that you have provided in this thread!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I find I have to also spend a lot of time raking my hair too. That helps a lot with th
> 
> 
> Rocky91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for all the notifications that I’m prompting by reading through the earlier pages in the thread. I’m just pretty excited about getting a crash course in a new way to care for my hair. I can’t pass by these beautiful pics without a “like” lol.
> 
> I’ve done three BC’s from a fade (literal scalp length lol), been a heat trained natural, rollersets, braidouts, twists, you name it.......but I have NEVER viewed the wash and go as a viable option for my hair. So thank you ladies for the wash and go encyclopedia that you have provided in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I've think we have gone from short to long a few times together. What I remember about your hair is that it grows fast. And it was beautiful hair. Sort of goes without saying.
Click to expand...


I know I've never been able to do a wash and go before. I tried many times in previous years and my hair would always draw up and tangle within 24 hours. So it was a no for me.

But @GettingKinky dropped some knowledge on me last year which saved my hair from another round of confusion. I still haven't mastered the wash and go. But I do know my hair has retained length like never before. My hair is currently retaining at what would usually take me 3 years to get. 

There is definitely some knowledge and super helpful sistahs in this thread


----------



## toaster

@Rocky91 I have the same story as @faithVA 

I can retain length, but I’ve been natural for 11 years and didn’t think I could wear a wash and go until last September.

I think I saw the A’s on Instagram and I immediately came to LHCF for more research. This thread has been super helpful and encouraging. I love all the ladies in here.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 Have fun in NOLA!!  I love that city


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Rocky91 said:


> I apologize in advance for all the notifications that I’m prompting by reading through the earlier pages in the thread. I’m just pretty excited about getting a crash course in a new way to care for my hair. I can’t pass by these beautiful pics without a “like” lol.
> 
> I’ve done three BC’s from a fade (literal scalp length lol), been a heat trained natural, rollersets, braidouts, twists, you name it.......but I have NEVER viewed the wash and go as a viable option for my hair. So thank you ladies for the wash and go encyclopedia that you have provided in this thread!



 I did the same thing a few months ago. I was in here reading and liking old posts for days!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> I know I've never been able to do a wash and go before. I tried many times in previous years and my hair would always draw up and tangle within 24 hours. So it was a no for me.
> 
> But @GettingKinky dropped some knowledge on me last year which saved my hair from another round of confusion. I still haven't mastered the wash and go. *But I do know my hair has retained length like never before. My hair is currently retaining at what would usually take me 3 years to get.*
> 
> There is definitely some knowledge and super helpful sistahs in this thread



That is incredible. Length retention was one of my challenges as well. I'd get to about shoulder length when stretched and then that was it lol. I bit the bullet and got a serious cut a few months ago and I'm so curious to see if I finally get the length retention that I've been seeking all this time. My hair does feel a lot healthier this time around. I wish I could fast forward into the future to see what happens


----------



## fluffyforever

I washed with Redken clean hair maniac 3 times and then squished to condish with AG. Used AJ elongating flaxseed gel. Blow dried until it felt dry. I used a diffuser for the first time and I feel my hair shrunk even more than without the diffuser attachment. Still didn’t dry my roots well, but the results are great.

With the AJ gel I noticed that the crown and front of my hair have actually started to curl up, when usually they remain frizzy puff balls that show no pattern of any kind whatsoever ever. I’m not sure if it’s the gel because it’s heavier or if those sections are just becoming more hydrated with each wash. I don’t remember ecostyler helping despite that gel having a stronger hold.

AJ gel doesn’t flake and I am extremely heavy handed with gels. And it seems to wash out easily with the Redken. I’m going to use it until my salon sized UFD arrives.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still rocking my washngo. Gonna wash in the morning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I know next time add water to the curlymagic instead of going straight to the topper of the ICH .  I’ve never had to do that before.  My hair was still sticky in moisture areas but in AC office it was smooth and satiny.  Soon as I hit outside, sticky feeling.
I didn’t have ultra definition but my hair was defined if that makes any sense.


----------



## toaster

I’m washing out my wash and go tonight. 

Heading out tomorrow for 10 days, so want to leave with fresh hair.

I have curly magic packed in travel bottles and thanks to @faithVA ill be bringing my Jell-O shot with me as well. I’ll be at home for 6 of the days, so it will only be not refrigerated for 4 days.

Hopefully my new nurture gel will ship this week. Their Instagram says it’s back in stock.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I might start cowashing mid week to use up some products. I have a whole liter of Oyin Ginger Mint that I think I've used once or twice and I'm about half way through the Doux cowash. Seems like a good thing to try in the summer.

I'm taking out my crotchet braids this weekend and will have a full adwoa beauty wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cowashed with Soultanicals Ambunu rhassoul cowash and a little of Hairgarten carrot cowash. It’s almost gone so I was trying to use it up. 

applied UFD Curly Magic and detangled with watery hands. Out of the shower I used the Jell-O shot on top.

Currently under the dryer to help set it a little. I’m working a later shift today so I don’t go until 2 pm.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going away for a long weekend so I washed today instead of my usual Saturday. I was a bit rushed since it’s a weekday, but I hope I got a good set.


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I know next time add water to the curlymagic instead of going straight to the topper of the ICH .  I’ve never had to do that before.  My hair was still sticky in moisture areas but in AC office it was smooth and satiny.  Soon as I hit outside, sticky feeling.
> I didn’t have ultra definition but my hair was defined if that makes any sense.


I washed my hair yesterday and topped UFD with Jello Shot. My hair feels great- nice cast and not sticky at all. 

The last time, I used UFD alone, and maybe I used too much but my hair felt sticky until I washed it out. I take small sections when applying my gel and if I don't want sticky hair, I must use 1 pump or less per section.

It was the first time I let my hair airdry with that product, and I notice I didn't get a hard cast like I did when I used it alone the first time and diffused dry.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer now!

Loving the AG/innersense shampoo combo. I don’t remember the hair bath having as much lather as it had today. Must be because I was using it on already shampoo’d hair.

Used a ton of conditioner to detangle and it was soooo much easier. I lost a lot less hair. It’s definitely not economical though. I need to see if the innersense conditioner is less than briogeo per ounce.

When Abena styled my hair she put all the gel in and then I sat in a chair to style. She asked me if I could feel how heavy my hair was with product. I tried to replicate that heavy feeling today with UFD and Jell-O shot. We’ll see if it works. Right now it feels like I’ll never be dry. Her dryer was much hotter than my tabletop dryer.


----------



## toaster

Kind of dry! 50 minutes under the dryer and 15 minutes of diffusing. Using a lot of product got me a lot of definition, but I need a much better standing dryer. At the salon I was dry in 40 minutes.

Length check pictures attached from before I washed, and pictures of my hair after drying/diffusing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went outside earlier at work and took a picture as I was waiting for dinner to arrive.  Just got home from work and the roots are still wet. 
I like the Curly Magic , Jell-O shot combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster i already thought you were using a lot of product. I can’t even imagine how much you are using now.


----------



## GettingKinky

My curl cut is confirmed for 7/17. Just 3 weeks away. I need to decide how much I am comfortable cutting off.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster i already thought you were using a lot of product. I can’t even imagine how much you are using now.


So did I! You should see my shower. It’s a mess.

I just kept applying Jell-O shot until my hair felt heavy. I do have less shrinkage and a little more definition, but these products are not cheap. I’m not sure the trade off is worth it.


----------



## toaster

I ended up ordering the Collins hair dryer that was recommended on the black girl curls Instagram.

I had to go back and find the post where people were going off because Aisha wouldn’t share the brand of the standing hair dryer she used at home, but she did share the brand of dryer she uses in the salon. She’s shared the information about the Collins hair dryer a few times.

I shopped around and found a retailer that lets you pay with PayPal in 4 installments interest free. Wasn’t super excited about paying that much for a dryer, but I do my hair weekly and it will save time.

I had my pibbs dryer for 5 years before I moved and gave it to my mom. Would have reordered in a minute, but allegedly the Collins dryer blows air downwards, which is good for my wash and go.


----------



## Britt

hi ladies! What are you all using as moisturizing conditioner? 
My beloved Elucence is nearly finished and I have yet to find something comparable. I liked that it was moisturizing yet not heavy and feel like it leaves a residue. I tried Design Essentials and I feel it does that. I bought a tiny bottle of Innersense hydrating bath, it's ok. I prefer Elucence.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> I ended up ordering the Collins hair dryer that was recommended on the black girl curls Instagram.
> 
> I had to go back and find the post where people were going off because Aisha wouldn’t share the brand of the standing hair dryer she used at home, but she did share the brand of dryer she uses in the salon. She’s shared the information about the Collins hair dryer a few times.
> 
> I shopped around and found a retailer that lets you pay with PayPal in 4 installments interest free. Wasn’t super excited about paying that much for a dryer, but I do my hair weekly and it will save time.
> 
> I had my pibbs dryer for 5 years before I moved and gave it to my mom. Would have reordered in a minute, but allegedly the Collins dryer blows air downwards, which is good for my wash and go.



I'm curious about this dryer. Make sure to report back about whether it was worth the purchase.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Britt said:


> hi ladies! What are you all using as moisturizing conditioner?
> My beloved Elucence is nearly finished and I have yet to find something comparable. I liked that it was moisturizing yet not heavy and feel like it leaves a residue. I tried Design Essentials and I feel it does that. I bought a tiny bottle of Innersense hydrating bath, it's ok. I prefer Elucence.



I use Matrix Moisture Me Rich conditioner


----------



## toaster

@Britt i use the briogeo curl charisma conditioner and I really like it


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> hi ladies! What are you all using as moisturizing conditioner?
> My beloved Elucence is nearly finished and I have yet to find something comparable. I liked that it was moisturizing yet not heavy and feel like it leaves a residue. I tried Design Essentials and I feel it does that. I bought a tiny bottle of Innersense hydrating bath, it's ok. I prefer Elucence.



I used to use Elucence and I haven’t found anything similar :-(
It took me some time to adjust, but I like the Innersense Color Radiance conditioner, I’m only looking around because I want to use a black owned product. I like the Briogeo Curl Charisma. I’m planning to try Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind before I settle down and commit to just one conditioner.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> hi ladies! What are you all using as moisturizing conditioner?
> My beloved Elucence is nearly finished and I have yet to find something comparable. I liked that it was moisturizing yet not heavy and feel like it leaves a residue. I tried Design Essentials and I feel it does that. I bought a tiny bottle of Innersense hydrating bath, it's ok. I prefer Elucence.



I've been using AG Natural Boost and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I plan on washing tonight after work.


----------



## shebababy

Washed, detangled and attempted to define today. It's not dry yet but I don't have high hopes, lol. My husband has expressed that he's not thrilled with the smell of curly magic, but 
I have two bottles so he's going to have to live with it.


----------



## faithVA

So I decided to try a wash and go today and take my time. I actually pulled out the teak stool so I could sit down while doing some of my steps. 

I used a cream to do my twist last week, so I used TGIN shampoo first and then a moisturizing shampoo after it. My scalp was happy. I can tell my scalp needs a moisturizing shampoo second or otherwise it will itch.

I bought a conditioner from the Lidl grocery store, which is for colored hair. It was about $4. Seems to work fine. I will try it a few more times and see. My hair detangles very easy anyway so I can't easily evaluate conditioners. I sat down for this step so I could take my time. I added some water and worked it through and then rinsed it out.

OK, for my gel application, I decided to measure some gel out to get an idea of how much gel I might need. My hair is still short, so I measured out 1/4 cup of UFD. I put my hair into 4 sections. With each section I wet it down really well as much as I could. I did one section at a time and put 1 T of gel on each section. I squeezed it in and worked it through. It is definitely better than my other applications. But then I'm not sure if I need more water and then how much. My hair didn't really feel heavy but I'm not sure. So, I added some water but I'm just guessing as to how much. 

I showered. I added a little more water to try to get it heavier  I added a little over 1 T of Jello Shot and applied it all over my head. 

I did a lot of smoothing and trying to separate but not sure how that worked out. So I let the Jello Shot sit for a while. Then I shook quite a bit to try to get my coils to clump together.

I'm actually sitting under the dryer which you ladies know I dislike. But it is late and I know my hair won't be close to dry even I don't. I'm not sure it will be dry by bedtime even if I do sit under here. 

Wish me luck. I need 4 day hair. 

My dryer isn't the best so I'm probably under here another 45 minutes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Can’t wait to see what your hair looks
Like @faithVA 

@toaster  my Nurture says delivery for the 30th.


----------



## faithVA

I was under the dryer for 1.25 hours and my hair is still super wet. My dryer isn't any good but still. I will have to diffuse for another 30 minutes 

Anyway, my hair turned out better than usual. Now to see if it lasts for 4 days. I think it was too much water because I was trying to make my hair heavy.


----------



## EmmJaii

I’m still trying to use up the items in my stash, so I tried a UFD+ICH+PS combo in hopes that it will be able to combat humidity for a trip I’m taking in 2 weeks. No dice. Idk if I just had too much water in my hair or what, but it looked heavy when I got out the shower, and had a slight cast when I went to bed, but when I woke up it had already started to frizz. After I worked out today, it was done. Just a frizzy mess and I knew it wouldn’t last me another day. So, in an effort to compromise, I cowashed and did a KCKT+ICH combo and I’m under the dryer now. My hair is heavy and defined, though I didn’t spend a lot of time raking to separate the curls, just smoothed and shook my head vigorously. Didn’t feel like spending too much time in case the combo doesn’t make it. I’m really hoping this turns out okay, and lasts me at least through Wednesday, but if not, I’ll just CCS tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA

I had to diffuse my hair. And my hair is gummy. I'm guessing that means I need more water. I guess


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair looks great!!!

My hair took 2 full days to dry this last wash, and it felt gummy as well. Now it’s dry and super defined. I could probably get 10+ days out of it.


----------



## colorful_coils

Y'all. Tell me I went to my stylist yesterday, explicitly said I'd like to maintain length over the perfect shape, and she still cut HALF MY LENGTH OFF. I should have said something too because I noticed she was cutting a lot, but I always think that and it always turns out to be like 1/2 inch off. Not this time though. 

Got home and almost cried when I looked at myself properly in the mirror. I'm back to where I was 2 years ago (I'm a very slow grower on top of that, so it's a very short length). At least my wash-n-gos will look cute, I guess


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA  your hair looks so cute


Awww, Im sorry about that @colorful_coils   Hoperfully the shape helps out some. 



I didnt wash my hair.  Just lazy


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

colorful_coils said:


> Y'all. Tell me I went to my stylist yesterday, explicitly said I'd like to maintain length over the perfect shape, and she still cut HALF MY LENGTH OFF. I should have said something too because I noticed she was cutting a lot, but I always think that and it always turns out to be like 1/2 inch off. Not this time though.
> 
> Got home and almost cried when I looked at myself properly in the mirror. I'm back to where I was 2 years ago (I'm a very slow grower on top of that, so it's a very short length). At least my wash-n-gos will look cute, I guess



I am so sorry. I hate that for you. You would think that stylists would communicate how much they're cutting off before they start snipping.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair looks great!!!
> 
> My hair took 2 full days to dry this last wash, and it felt gummy as well. Now it’s dry and super defined. I could probably get 10+ days out of it.


Thank You. Not sure how it is going to turn out today. My hair doesn't separate so we shall see.

Do you let your hair air dry for 2 days? You don't have any issues sleeping on it? My hair mashes when I sleep. Not sure if it will rebound and because it is gummy, there isn't really any fluffing to it.


----------



## faithVA

colorful_coils said:


> Y'all. Tell me I went to my stylist yesterday, explicitly said I'd like to maintain length over the perfect shape, and she still cut HALF MY LENGTH OFF. I should have said something too because I noticed she was cutting a lot, but I always think that and it always turns out to be like 1/2 inch off. Not this time though.
> 
> Got home and almost cried when I looked at myself properly in the mirror. I'm back to where I was 2 years ago (I'm a very slow grower on top of that, so it's a very short length). At least my wash-n-gos will look cute, I guess


 I'm so sorry to hear that. Maybe she heard shape. I don't know what is going on with stylists. 

I hope it is super cute.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA  your hair looks so cute
> 
> 
> Awww, Im sorry about that @colorful_coils   Hoperfully the shape helps out some.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt wash my hair.  Just lazy


Thank You.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> I’m still trying to use up the items in my stash, so I tried a UFD+ICH+PS combo in hopes that it will be able to combat humidity for a trip I’m taking in 2 weeks. No dice. Idk if I just had too much water in my hair or what, but it looked heavy when I got out the shower, and had a slight cast when I went to bed, but when I woke up it had already started to frizz. After I worked out today, it was done. Just a frizzy mess and I knew it wouldn’t last me another day. So, in an effort to compromise, I cowashed and did a KCKT+ICH combo and I’m under the dryer now. My hair is heavy and defined, though I didn’t spend a lot of time raking to separate the curls, just smoothed and shook my head vigorously. Didn’t feel like spending too much time in case the combo doesn’t make it. I’m really hoping this turns out okay, and lasts me at least through Wednesday, but if not, I’ll just CCS tomorrow.


How did the new combo turn out?


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> Y'all. Tell me I went to my stylist yesterday, explicitly said I'd like to maintain length over the perfect shape, and she still cut HALF MY LENGTH OFF. I should have said something too because I noticed she was cutting a lot, but I always think that and it always turns out to be like 1/2 inch off. Not this time though.
> 
> Got home and almost cried when I looked at myself properly in the mirror. I'm back to where I was 2 years ago (I'm a very slow grower on top of that, so it's a very short length). At least my wash-n-gos will look cute, I guess


Oh nooo! I’m so so so sorry to hear this. Did you tell your stylist you were unhappy?

I know your hair will grow over time, but honestly that probably won’t make you feel better.

Come in this thread and rant whenever you want. We will listen.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Thank You. Not sure how it is going to turn out today. My hair doesn't separate so we shall see.
> 
> Do you let your hair air dry for 2 days? You don't have any issues sleeping on it? My hair mashes when I sleep. Not sure if it will rebound and because it is gummy, there isn't really any fluffing to it.


I didn’t intend to air dry for 2 days. I sat under the dryer for 50 minutes and diffused for at least 20, but by then it was late and my hair was still wet.

I put on my buff and went to sleep. I thought my hair would look awful, but surprisingly when I woke up it was still defined, just wet. It wasn’t 100% dry until the next morning!!

I was trying to get my hair “heavy” with products and water like my stylist did.

In the morning I do a vigorous shake to kind of help with the smashing.

It worked? My hair is still pretty flat because it’s heavy with product, but it’s not smashed.

Let us know how your hair holds up!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

EmmJaii said:


> I’m still trying to use up the items in my stash, so I tried a UFD+ICH+PS combo in hopes that it will be able to combat humidity for a trip I’m taking in 2 weeks. No dice. Idk if I just had too much water in my hair or what, but it looked heavy when I got out the shower, and had a slight cast when I went to bed, but when I woke up it had already started to frizz. After I worked out today, it was done. Just a frizzy mess and I knew it wouldn’t last me another day. So, in an effort to compromise, I cowashed and did a KCKT+ICH combo and I’m under the dryer now. My hair is heavy and defined, though I didn’t spend a lot of time raking to separate the curls, just smoothed and shook my head vigorously. Didn’t feel like spending too much time in case the combo doesn’t make it. I’m really hoping this turns out okay, and lasts me at least through Wednesday, but if not, I’ll just CCS tomorrow.



Would love to know how the KCKT + ICH combo turns out.


----------



## EmmJaii

colorful_coils said:


> Y'all. Tell me I went to my stylist yesterday, explicitly said I'd like to maintain length over the perfect shape, and she still cut HALF MY LENGTH OFF. I should have said something too because I noticed she was cutting a lot, but I always think that and it always turns out to be like 1/2 inch off. Not this time though.
> 
> Got home and almost cried when I looked at myself properly in the mirror. I'm back to where I was 2 years ago (I'm a very slow grower on top of that, so it's a very short length). At least my wash-n-gos will look cute, I guess


I am so sorry! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## EmmJaii

@oneastrocurlie @faithVA the new combo came out pretty decent! My hair is very crunchy and defined. It’s even flatter than I’m used to at the roots. I can see this lasting 5+ days.

I’m not going anywhere today so planning to fluff tomorrow before work. That will be the real test. Only down side I see currently is I have some small white spots from leftover product in the back of my head. Hoping those can be fixed tomorrow when I fluff.


----------



## faithVA

For all that saw my pictures, do you think I should add more water next time?


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> For all that saw my pictures, do you think I should add more water next time?


Based on the pictures and your explanation, it doesn’t look like you need more water to me! Your hair looks really defined and hydrated from root to tip. 

Like you, I always add more water after applying UFD, but once I apply Jell-O shot, I don’t add any more water. My hair had the heavy feeling after applying the Jell-O shot.

I try to apply UFD on soaking wet hair, and then when I add more water, the UFD is holding the water in, so my hair doesn’t drip anymore. But it doesn’t feel heavy at that point. Just… kind of slimey?

Do you think you need more water?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Based on the pictures and your explanation, it doesn’t look like you need more water to me! Your hair looks really defined and hydrated from root to tip.
> 
> Like you, I always add more water after applying UFD, but once I apply Jell-O shot, I don’t add any more water. My hair had the heavy feeling after applying the Jell-O shot.
> 
> I try to apply UFD on soaking wet hair, and then when I add more water, the UFD is holding the water in, so my hair doesn’t drip anymore. But it doesn’t feel heavy at that point. Just… kind of slimey?
> 
> Do you think you need more water?



I definitely got my hair soaking wet before applying the UFD. And I smoothed and smoothed. I added water after the UFD. 

What I'm not getting is that heavy feeling. 

I don't know if I need more water or not. I think I will measure the water I add to a section like I'm measuring gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Would love to know how the KCKT + ICH combo turns out.


I used to use this combo all the time. I really like it. It never lasted 7 days for me though. I always had to put it in a puff after 4-5 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA - I think your extra efforts paid off. Your hair looks really good.

@colorful_coils -I’m so sorry that your stylist cut off too much hair. Communication is tough. Or maybe she just wanted to do what she wanted to do.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA - I think your extra efforts paid off. Your hair looks really good.
> 
> @colorful_coils -I’m so sorry that your stylist cut off too much hair. Communication is tough. Or maybe she just wanted to do what she wanted to do.


Thank You. I agree the extra effort, the extra product and the extra length are all adding to a better result.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The nurture gel arrived today.


----------



## EmmJaii

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The nurture gel arrived today.


I’m so curious to hear how it works out for you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why didn’t I realize this gel was only 6ozs, lol??

@toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@EmmJaii  I’m already peeved.  I can’t do anything with 6 ozs. Not at those prices.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Why didn’t I realize this gel was only 6ozs, lol??
> 
> @toaster


Girl…. Mine hasn’t even shipped yet! They just created my label.

And I’m already skeptical. Abena used at least 1/2 the jar on me, and the original version was thick and didn’t move in the jar.

This looks watery based on their Instagram posts!

I’m hoping it spreads really easily and we can get AT LEAST 4 uses out of the jar.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes how are you going to try it? I know the original version was a one and done and didn’t work well over UFD.

I will probably try the nurture gel on its own at first to see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m going to try it solo at first.  The old one didn’t move. This one is looseygoosey

I just can’t believe it’s only 6 ozs for $29. Lolololol

smh @toaster


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m going to try it solo at first.  The old one didn’t move. This one is looseygoosey
> 
> I just can’t believe it’s only 6 ozs for $29. Lolololol
> 
> smh @toaster


The owner Rhonda put on Instagram that the size would go from 6 ounces to 8 ounces, but the price will increase accordingly!

Prayers for life changing hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sooooo I used it tonight.  I know I used more than 2 ounces.  It comes out the jar sticky and moves but as soon as you emulsify it , the texture thickens up.  Which is cool to feel. Very satiny feeling. Great slip 

it went on heavy but I never shake my hair because it causes my shrinkage. I like it to lay down so when I set under the dryer it stays in the same shape. Well, this started shrinking my hair up immediately. The hair elongated and then started curling up. It feels very lightweight as I sit here. 

I cowashed and use it straight up. Right now on the price point alone I would not repurchase.  My hair looks nice but not $30 amazing  for only 6 ounces.  I would only get 3 1/2 uses out of it and I wash my hair every 2-3 days.  

I’ll try and capture a picture.  @toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@toaster


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> Girl…. Mine hasn’t even shipped yet! They just created my label.
> 
> And I’m already skeptical. Abena used at least 1/2 the jar on me, and the original version was thick and didn’t move in the jar.
> 
> This looks watery based on their Instagram posts!
> 
> I’m hoping it spreads really easily and we can get AT LEAST 4 uses out of the jar.



I don't have as much hair as yall lol but I've used mine twice and still have a good amount left in the jar.


----------



## toaster

Hmm @Bette Davis Eyes , it looks good, but you used a lot of it! Let us know how it dries and lasts over the next few days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies. I pray everyone had a good night.  

So, I tried to set it before bed but that dryer is hot a HADES!! Its hot like I dunno what in NJ.  I maybe sat under the dryer for 25 minutes total last night.  My hair was damp and of course it smooshed in sleeping  which disturbs my hair. I'll be trying it again in 2 days at an early start so It has a chance to dry before bed.

 It is a one and done. I dont feel it needs a topper or leave in. Its moisturizing alone. It defines alone. The hold is a medium type on the top strands.  I just dont think its cost efficient for me.  An 8 oz of KCCC can last well over 3 months for me.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It is a one and done. I dont feel it needs a topper or leave in. Its moisturizing alone. It defines alone. The hold is a medium type on the top strands.  I just dont think its cost efficient for me.  An 8 oz of KCCC can last well over 3 months for me.



I had the same impressions after using it. The texture is sort of gooey so it's very spreadable once you apply it. It's definitely medium hold. I initially bought 2 jars and said to myself, "let's see how long this lasts" because it is pricey. I have a lot of other gels on deck  so I've been alternating Nurture with others. Otherwise, I did enjoy the look and the feel of the product.

I attached one of my pics from when I tried Nurture for the first time.


----------



## Britt

Britt said:


> hi ladies! What are you all using as moisturizing shampoo?
> My beloved Elucence is nearly finished and I have yet to find something comparable. I liked that it was moisturizing yet not heavy and feel like it leaves a residue. I tried Design Essentials and I feel it does that. I bought a tiny bottle of Innersense hydrating bath, it's ok. I prefer Elucence.


Oh my! I meant moisturizing shampoo :facepalm:


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> Oh my! I meant moisturizing shampoo :facepalm:


Ha! Innersense hydrating hair bath is my moisturizing shampoo, but I see it’s not your favorite.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes @sunshinebeautiful 

I’m going to try my gel hopefully next week, but you’re both making me want to order the other curlformer gel for comparison.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes @sunshinebeautiful
> 
> I’m going to try my gel hopefully next week, but you’re both making me want to order the other curlformer gel for comparison.



If you do, I'm interested in hearing the comparisons. I've never tried the curlformer gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> Oh my! I meant moisturizing shampoo :facepalm:



Lol. I just used adwoa beauty shampoo and really like it. They offer trial sizes to try too. I have a corner of that Elucence shampoo left and I'm hollldddinnng on to it. 

My other shampoo is AG Natural but imo it's not super moisturizing but I do like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Aisha has been on IG the last few days showing how the humidity is messing up her hair.

If she hasn’t figured out a product combo that can withstand humidity, what hope do the rest of us have?

I’m glad I live in a place with low humidity. The only downside is that it doesn’t stay warm at night.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ok so this time when i did my wash and go i let it dry for maybe 2 hrs or 50% dry and then dried the rest of the way with a blow dryer. After i was done drying i stretched it with the blow dryer and this is how it came out


my question is will it stay stretched in the summer heat and humidity or will it shrink up when i go out?


----------



## faithVA

Tomorrow is day 4 and I worked out today. So let's see if my hair holds on. I have a dinner to go to tomorrow. If it holds up, I will call this a win.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Tomorrow is day 4 and I worked out today. So let's see if my hair holds on. I have a dinner to go to tomorrow. If it holds up, I will call this a win.


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I picked this nonsense up because it was super cheap and I thought the top was funny.

The regular wetline did nothing for me but this has the strongest hold of anything I have used to date.  When it goes on it almost feels like a combo of hair grease and gel but it's not oily or greasy when dry.  It gives me all of the rock solid cast that my hair needs to be put into submission  The closest thing to this strength of hold I've used was the ecoslay jello shot.

This is 100% dry. 

Do not let these lying  coils fool you, my hair only looks defined when clumps are strategically placed.

My hair dries into a helmet shape because it really has no shape besides the random cuts I made when big chopping.  When Covid is done killing folks I'ma find somebody's salon to get me right.   Right about now, I know somebody is real tempted to say "Crackers, all you got to do is shake your hair while it's still wet and it will fall into place easy breezy lemon squeezy"

Here's how my hair fell in place to dry every time I attempted to shake and go.  I call this style rewet and put in a puff. 

Like I said in the other thread, yeah I walk out the house like this but I'm on a mission to keep my hairline and playing with process and products on my hair is the only way I'm ever going to get these wash and goes right.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Aisha has been on IG the last few days showing how the humidity is messing up her hair.
> 
> If she hasn’t figured out a product combo that can withstand humidity, what hope do the rest of us have?
> 
> I’m glad I live in a place with low humidity. The only downside is that it doesn’t stay warm at night.


I’m in Chicago and have been since last Friday.

My hair doesn’t have a bit of frizz on day 6. UFD and Jell-O shot.

Her hair is high porosity because of the bleach and can’t hold in moisture. It is very very humid here, but she has special circumstances and is trying to play it off like we’re all walking around with undefined afros.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair @VictoriousBrownFlower !!

@Crackers Phinn I always leave the house looking how my hair is looking. I can’t be concerned with perfectly coiffed hair everyday because I’m trying to keep the strands on my head.

But your hair looks nice and NOT like a helmet!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I laughed so hard @toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Crackers Phinn  I dont shake my hair. I used to back in the day.  Now I just let it  move on its own,

 On a perfect day where Ive started my hair early.  I  smooth it down and then sit under the dryer until its dry.  What I have done after its dry is take the blowdryer with the concentrator  and hold sections of the hair and move the concentrator up and down.. It stretches the hair and helps me let it fall where I want it. Your hair looks so soft though.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> I’m in Chicago and have been since last Friday.
> 
> My hair doesn’t have a bit of frizz on day 6. UFD and Jell-O shot.
> 
> Her hair is high porosity because of the bleach and can’t hold in moisture. It is very very humid here, but she has special circumstances and is trying to play it off like we’re all walking around with undefined afros.



I'm so glad you said this. Totally interesting. The bleach/color I'm certain is affecting her ability to hold a style.

This is the first week I've paid attention to the weather reports about humidity. It's been 99% humidity here in Florida this week. I chose UFD + ICH + Trepadora Papaya Slip to style my hair at the top of this week. My hair was ok for the first 2 days before the humidity took over. I'm out of town, so I don't have my Jello Shot with me, but I was considering redoing when I get home tonight with UFD + Jello Shot. Let's see how that goes. I'll report back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> I picked this nonsense up because it was super cheap and I thought the top was funny.
> View attachment 473551
> The regular wetline did nothing for me but this has the strongest hold of anything I have used to date.  When it goes on it almost feels like a combo of hair grease and gel but it's not oily or greasy when dry.  It gives me all of the rock solid cast that my hair needs to be put into submission  The closest thing to this strength of hold I've used was the ecoslay jello shot.
> 
> This is 100% dry.
> View attachment 473553
> Do not let these lying  coils fool you, my hair only looks defined when clumps are strategically placed.
> View attachment 473555
> My hair dries into a helmet shape because it really has no shape besides the random cuts I made when big chopping.  When Covid is done killing folks I'ma find somebody's salon to get me right.   Right about now, I know somebody is real tempted to say "Crackers, all you got to do is shake your hair while it's still wet and it will fall into place easy breezy lemon squeezy"
> 
> Here's how my hair fell in place to dry every time I attempted to shake and go.  I call this style rewet and put in a puff.
> View attachment 473557
> Like I said in the other thread, yeah I walk out the house like this but I'm on a mission to keep my hairline and playing with process and products on my hair is the only way I'm ever going to get these wash and goes right.



Looking good! I don't shake either. It's a recipe for disaster. 

I love how my hair looks with Wetline Extreme, but if I use too much, it starts snowing lol. Flakes everywhere.


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm so glad you said this. Totally interesting. The bleach/color I'm certain is affecting her ability to hold a style.
> 
> This is the first week I've paid attention to the weather reports about humidity. It's been 99% humidity here in Florida this week. I chose UFD + ICH + Trepadora Papaya Slip to style my hair at the top of this week. My hair was ok for the first 2 days before the humidity took over. I'm out of town, so I don't have my Jello Shot with me, but I was considering redoing when I get home tonight with UFD + Jello Shot. Let's see how that goes. I'll report back.


Let me know how it works! I know the Florida humidity is serious because of the ocean. Here in Chicago we’re on a lake, so it’s serious but not Florida serious. The humidity has been between 70 and 95 percent lately with random heavy rain all week.


----------



## toaster

Good luck with your hair @faithVA ! I hope you consider it a win! Enjoy your dinner


----------



## toaster

Day 7 hair. Perfect? No. Rained on? Worked out? Been outside golfing for hours? Yes.

I think I’ll let this ride through the weekend. We’re going to a lake and I’ll certainly need to wash my hair while we’re there. Don’t want to over manipulate my hair or ruin a day 3 wash and go only to have to wash again


----------



## Rocky91

Back from NOLA and I had a great time. I was a total pool junkie. There’s nothing like a nice dip in the pool after being out sightseeing in that humidity, so I ended up shampooing and conditioning nearly every day. My friend and I bought a small ecostyler to share for the duration of the trip, and I had a travel size amount of curly magic.

Notes:
-I can use way less curly magic on a regular basis. I was being frugal with it because I only had 4 oz, and I styled my hair at least 4 times. The lil travel bottle is still not empty.
-Hydrated hair isn’t all that fussy about shampoo and conditioner. I ran out of my travel size Tresemme and just used the one they had at the hotel, worked out fine.
-I feel liberated from the thinking that I must put my hair in braids for vacations. Never doing it again, unless I really want to. My hair took 5 minutes to do daily and I get to look how I prefer in my photos.


----------



## Rocky91

I added curl smith hair makeup in copper for my vacation hair. Rinsed it out after a day at the pool but it was really cute for my plane ride lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rocky91 said:


> Back from NOLA and I had a great time. I was a total pool junkie. There’s nothing like a nice dip in the pool after being out sightseeing in that humidity, so I ended up shampooing and conditioning nearly every day. My friend and I bought a small ecostyler to share for the duration of the trip, and I had a travel size amount of curly magic.
> 
> Notes:
> -I can use way less curly magic on a regular basis. I was being frugal with it because I only had 4 oz, and I styled my hair at least 4 times. The lil travel bottle is still not empty.
> -Hydrated hair isn’t all that fussy about shampoo and conditioner. I ran out of my travel size Tresemme and just used the one they had at the hotel, worked out fine.
> -I feel liberated from the thinking that I must put my hair in braids for vacations. Never doing it again, unless I really want to. My hair took 5 minutes to do daily and I get to look how I prefer in my photos.



I'm going to get to wash and gos for vacay one of these days. Right now I DIY styles with added hair. I only leave them for a few weeks (by few I mean two lol) cause I want my hair out again after that.


----------



## fluffyforever

It’s been more than a week since I washed my hair and by ends are still defined in tight coils. My roots got too puffy after day 5 so I’ve been wearing it up in a puff these last couple of days.
My hair doesn’t feel too dry, but I can’t wait to wash it and restyle. I want to deep condition tonight with my APB that finally arrived.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m in Chicago and have been since last Friday.
> 
> My hair doesn’t have a bit of frizz on day 6. UFD and Jell-O shot.
> 
> Her hair is high porosity because of the bleach and can’t hold in moisture. It is very very humid here, but she has special circumstances and is trying to play it off like we’re all walking around with undefined afros.


She always tries to say that the blond hasn’t changed her hair…

You should troll her account tell her that you are frizz free with your combo. Tell her for $35 dollars you’ll let her know what it is.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 That copper color is super cute!!

Is the hair makeup a gel or a powder?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> She always tries to say that the blond hasn’t changed her hair…
> 
> You should troll her account tell her that you are frizz free with your combo. Tell her for $35 dollars you’ll let her know what it is.


Your post made me go look at her page. She’s blaming the braids for why she’s been doing olaplex treatments every other day and why her hair isn’t responding well…

The color is cute and her hair does appear more healthy than most with that much lift. Just say you have to style your hair frequently because of the bleach and move on.

Grateful to both of them for teaching me how to wash and go, but… stop fronting on the internet.


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @Rocky91 That copper color is super cute!!
> 
> Is the hair makeup a gel or a powder?


It’s a gel. I applied while wet on top of my wetline and let it dry under the dryer with the rest.

It does flake a bit once dry when you fluff the hair, but still an overall great product.


----------



## faithVA

Today is day 4 and I have to admit it held up really well. I sweat in my head at night and I worked out once. I haven't been out side so not sure if it holds up to humidity. I have to run out this afternoon. And we shall see. It isn't as fresh as I would like but if I am honest, my twist are not super cute and I have been sporting them for years  So no need for me to start acting all brand new now. 

I still have definition. It is starting to dry out so my curls are going in wonky directions. And as my hair dries out it turns redder.

I will try it again over the long weekend and try adding a little bit more water. I have another idea


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Day 7 hair. Perfect? No. Rained on? Worked out? Been outside golfing for hours? Yes.
> 
> I think I’ll let this ride through the weekend. We’re going to a lake and I’ll certainly need to wash my hair while we’re there. Don’t want to over manipulate my hair or ruin a day 3 wash and go only to have to wash again View attachment 473569View attachment 473573


Your hair looks wonderful.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Back from NOLA and I had a great time. I was a total pool junkie. There’s nothing like a nice dip in the pool after being out sightseeing in that humidity, so I ended up shampooing and conditioning nearly every day. My friend and I bought a small ecostyler to share for the duration of the trip, and I had a travel size amount of curly magic.
> 
> Notes:
> -I can use way less curly magic on a regular basis. I was being frugal with it because I only had 4 oz, and I styled my hair at least 4 times. The lil travel bottle is still not empty.
> -Hydrated hair isn’t all that fussy about shampoo and conditioner. I ran out of my travel size Tresemme and just used the one they had at the hotel, worked out fine.
> -I feel liberated from the thinking that I must put my hair in braids for vacations. Never doing it again, unless I really want to. My hair took 5 minutes to do daily and I get to look how I prefer in my photos.


Glad you had a great vacation and enjoyed your hair while doing it.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I added curl smith hair makeup in copper for my vacation hair. Rinsed it out after a day at the pool but it was really cute for my plane ride lol.


I love how you have your hair pulled back. I love the color and your definition is beautiful. 

When I get some length I'm going to borrow this from you


----------



## toaster

Yaaaasssss @faithVA 

Your hair is gorgeous!

I’m glad you may be able to add wash and go’s to your arsenal of styling options and feel good about them for a few days at a time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t usually sleep with a bonnet and I sweat in my head.  No refreshing. Just a fluff and go about my way.  

I went straight from my office to the car and directly inside. I did notice it’s firmer in the cold air.


----------



## shebababy

Kinky Curly products are on sale at Sally's if anyone is interested. The sale ends today.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yaaaasssss @faithVA
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> I’m glad you may be able to add wash and go’s to your arsenal of styling options and feel good about them for a few days at a time.


Girl you are toooo kind. Thank you  

I am happy with it  I am so glad to see progress. I'm actually looking forward to seeing what it looks like year end. I see my stylist end of July, but it will be ends clipped only 

I went out in the heat and I think my hair got better.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don’t usually sleep with a bonnet and I sweat in my head.  No refreshing. Just a fluff and go about my way.
> 
> I went straight from my office to the car and directly inside. I did notice it’s firmer in the cold air.


Fluff and go sounds nice


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Lol. I just used adwoa beauty shampoo and really like it. They offer trial sizes to try too. I have a corner of that Elucence shampoo left and I'm hollldddinnng on to it.
> 
> My other shampoo is AG Natural but imo it's not super moisturizing but I do like it.


I really like the AG shampoo. I always use that. I will check out the Adwoa. 


GettingKinky said:


> Aisha has been on IG the last few days showing how the humidity is messing up her hair.
> 
> If she hasn’t figured out a product combo that can withstand humidity, what hope do the rest of us have?
> 
> I’m glad I live in a place with low humidity. The only downside is that it doesn’t stay warm at night.


LOLL! I saw that. She has coarse hair and I know she loves her hair color but I just can't see all that bleaching helping. That's how my hair would look if i just used ICH w/ no topper over it in the humidity. For me, ICH is better for me in much cooler weather and I still use a little trepadora on top of it, I just don't need a lot of the Trepadora. Trepadora is the only gel that helps me with humidity that I love.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I’m in Chicago and have been since last Friday.
> 
> My hair doesn’t have a bit of frizz on day 6. UFD and Jell-O shot.
> 
> Her hair is high porosity because of the bleach and can’t hold in moisture. It is very very humid here, but she has special circumstances and is trying to play it off like we’re all walking around with undefined afros.


Yessss, idc how much she loves that blonde, I just don't think it's really healthy. Her density and coarseness is what helps her to keep her hair on her head.


----------



## faithVA

Britt said:


> I really like the AG shampoo. I always use that. I will check out the Adwoa.
> 
> LOLL! I saw that. She has coarse hair and I know she loves her hair color but I just can't see all that bleaching helping. That's how my hair would look if i just used ICH w/ no topper over it in the humidity. For me, ICH is better for me in much cooler weather and I still use a little trepadora on top of it, I just don't need a lot of the Trepadora. Trepadora is the only gel that helps me with humidity that I love.


I want to try the Trepadora. I heard both the Papaya and the Bamboo worked well.


----------



## Britt

Rocky91 said:


> Back from NOLA and I had a great time. I was a total pool junkie. There’s nothing like a nice dip in the pool after being out sightseeing in that humidity, so I ended up shampooing and conditioning nearly every day. My friend and I bought a small ecostyler to share for the duration of the trip, and I had a travel size amount of curly magic.
> 
> Notes:
> -I can use way less curly magic on a regular basis. I was being frugal with it because I only had 4 oz, and I styled my hair at least 4 times. The lil travel bottle is still not empty.
> -Hydrated hair isn’t all that fussy about shampoo and conditioner. I ran out of my travel size Tresemme and just used the one they had at the hotel, worked out fine.
> -I feel liberated from the thinking that I must put my hair in braids for vacations. Never doing it again, unless I really want to. My hair took 5 minutes to do daily and I get to look how I prefer in my photos.


That sounds amazing! It took you only 5 minutes to style daily? 
I went on vacay back in May and got my hair cornrowed. It was HORRIBLE. So tight I almost cried. My scalp was on fire so badly that I took the braids down on the day I left before I caught my flight. I knew it was so tight b/c it took a few weeks for my scalp to feel back to normal and not as irritated. I'm just afraid of doing my natural hair on vacay but next vacay I think I want to skip the braids. Only two things I can think of is maybe doing two big twists going back and using some gel/mousse to smooth down or maybe a wet bun if my hair were longer.


----------



## Britt

faithVA said:


> I want to try the Trepadora. I heard both the Papaya and the Bamboo worked well.


I like it, I just don't like the price  But I've bought bottles over and over and over.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Your post made me go look at her page. She’s blaming the braids for why she’s been doing olaplex treatments every other day and why her hair isn’t responding well…
> 
> The color is cute and her hair does appear more healthy than most with that much lift. Just say you have to style your hair frequently because of the bleach and move on.
> 
> Grateful to both of them for teaching me how to wash and go, but… stop fronting on the internet.


I don’t have the patience to listen to her entire lives so I missed the part where she blamed the braids. I did hear her say she’s thinking about braiding again because the humidity is just too much.  Sounds like she’s setting herself up for a vicious cycle.


----------



## GettingKinky

Britt said:


> That sounds amazing! It took you only 5 minutes to style daily?
> I went on vacay back in May and got my hair cornrowed. It was HORRIBLE. So tight I almost cried. My scalp was on fire so badly that I took the braids down on the day I left before I caught my flight. I knew it was so tight b/c it took a few weeks for my scalp to feel back to normal and not as irritated. I'm just afraid of doing my natural hair on vacay but next vacay I think I want to skip the braids. Only two things I can think of is maybe doing two big twists going back and using some gel/mousse to smooth down or maybe a wet bun if my hair were longer.


How about a puff? That’s fairly low maintenance, unless you’re planning to go swimming.


----------



## Rocky91

Britt said:


> That sounds amazing! It took you only 5 minutes to style daily?
> I went on vacay back in May and got my hair cornrowed. It was HORRIBLE. So tight I almost cried. My scalp was on fire so badly that I took the braids down on the day I left before I caught my flight. I knew it was so tight b/c it took a few weeks for my scalp to feel back to normal and not as irritated. I'm just afraid of doing my natural hair on vacay but next vacay I think I want to skip the braids. Only two things I can think of is maybe doing two big twists going back and using some gel/mousse to smooth down or maybe a wet bun if my hair were longer.


 I did the laziest wash and go ever, rinsed out my conditioner and added a smidge of Uncle Funky’s in the shower, then some ecostyler on top when I got out.  I let it air dry, but that Uncle Funky’s is so key: stops the dripping.

I can’t wait to get a sizable bun so my routine can be even simpler. I just can’t do tension on my poor lil edges at this length.  Your two flat twists idea sounds so pretty!


----------



## Rocky91

Aisha needs to get some wetline or some other heavier gel and call it a day   but seriously, i really don’t feel that Chicagoland is experiencing any extra special humidity right now.

Either way, she should chill a lil bit. Her hair truly looks quite gorgeous to me with the volume! It’s a different look than the usual laid down look and that’s okay. Summer will soon be over anyways, unfortunately.


----------



## faithVA

Really want to reset my hair but I have a bike ride Saturday and Sunday so there isn't any point. Have lunch tomorrow with a friend. I'm not touching my hair today since I'm not going anywhere. I do have a workout this evening. Let's see what Peppermint Pattie decides to do tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky

16 days until my haircut!!  I need to do decide what I want her to do.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> 16 days until my haircut!!  I need to do decide what I want her to do.


Post any pictures you have saved of what you’re interested in! Would love to see.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Post any pictures you have saved of what you’re interested in! Would love to see.


I have so many saved pictures. My preferences keep changing.

here is my long term goal 


I really like this one, but I don’t want to cut my hair so short
And I like the way this cut looks from the back and side, but I don’t like the way it looks in the front so that’s a big problem


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I have so many saved pictures. My preferences keep changing.
> 
> here is my long term goal
> View attachment 473665
> 
> I really like this one, but I don’t want to cut my hair so short
> View attachment 473667And I like the way this cut looks from the back and side, but I don’t like the way it looks in the front so that’s a big problemView attachment 473669


Just show her your long term goal. It should be cut based on that shape so it grows into it. 

And it is fine for you to tell her you are only ready to cut off 1 to 1.5 inches and over time you will cut it to be in that shape. It is OK to gradually cut. 

Looking at those last two and just having experienced my last taper cut, I would say you wouldn't be happy with either of those. I wouldn't bring a taper idea into the picture at all   Bobbs (sp) are OK. Tapers are a big NO.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky 

Your long term goal is stunning!!!

the last picture is sharp, but I agree with you that the front leaves something to be desired.

Are you set on a taper cut?


----------



## toaster

Okay, I’m glad @faithVA said it.

Taper cuts are gorgeous, but they seem very difficult to grow out.

Looking at your final goal, that’s all I would show your stylist.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA @toaster 

I don’t want a taper, I just like how “clean” they look. My ends get scraggly so fast and I’m wondering if I had more of a shape if it would look “polished” for longer between cuts.

You guys are probably right. I should only show her my long term goal. Maybe she can do a shorter version of that style.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA @toaster
> 
> I don’t want a taper, I just like how “clean” they look. My ends get scraggly so fast and I’m wondering if I had more of a shape if it would look “polished” for longer between cuts.
> 
> You guys are probably right. I should only show her my long term goal. Maybe she can do a shorter version of that style.


I like the way they look too. I just wish I could do a puff, a bun, flat twists, something else  But nope. Just stuck wearing a head wrap on bad hair days 

Show her your long term and talk about it. You don't have to decide anything now. You don't have to get any shape at all.

Think of it this way. If you just get 1" cut now and you have to wait 4 to 6 months for a shape, what have you lost? Just 6 months.
But if you get it cut now and you aren't really sure, you are looking at a year to grow it out. So don't rush it. Do only what you are sure about.


----------



## GettingKinky

The very first time I got a curly cut I went to a Deva stylist and I showed her this picture as my long term goal. 
I think she ended up cutting my crown too short, but my hair was also in terrible shape back then. I was washing with baking soda which was killing my cuticles, and I had just finished experimenting with oil rinsing. So I don’t totally blame her since she had a difficult canvas to start with.

I showed her this and I got the picture below.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I like the way they look too. I just wish I could do a puff, a bun, flat twists, something else  But nope. Just stuck wearing a head wrap on bad hair days
> 
> Show her your long term and talk about it. You don't have to decide anything now. You don't have to get any shape at all.
> 
> Think of it this way. If you just get 1" cut now and you have to wait 4 to 6 months for a shape, what have you lost? Just 6 months.
> But if you get it cut now and you aren't really sure, you are looking at a year to grow it out. So don't rush it. Do only what you are sure about.



That’s why I like the longer angled cuts like the woman in the blue shirt. I still want to be able to do a puff/bun.

It’s been over 2 years since my first curly cut and I definitely want a polished shape. I just want to be able to wear my hair up when I’m feeling lazy or having a bad hair day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s why I like the longer angled cuts like the woman in the blue shirt. I still want to be able to do a puff/bun.
> 
> It’s been over 2 years since my first curly cut and I definitely want a polished shape. I just want to be able to wear my hair up when I’m feeling lazy or having a bad hair day.


OK My opinion again. I also think because you have your wash and go down, that your hair would be better cut on 2nd or 3rd day hair where you have applied product the way you want it and not how the stylist does it. Because the application of the gel changes everything. The cut she does when she applies the gel versus when you apply the gel can be 2 different cuts. Just something to consider.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The very first time I got a curly cut I went to a Deva stylist and I showed her this picture as my long term goal.
> I think she ended up cutting my crown too short, but my hair was also in terrible shape back then. I was washing with baking soda which was killing my cuticles, and I had just finished experimenting with oil rinsing. So I don’t totally blame her since she had a difficult canvas to start with.
> 
> I showed her this and I got the picture below.
> View attachment 473671View attachment 473673


I think this is what the A's are referring to when they speak of Devacuts being more of a 2 dimensional cut which is why the crown is cut too short. They aren't taking into account volume which the crown needs to be able to adapt to. Toaster can get a 2 dimensional cut because she doesn't wear her hair with a lot of volume. My hair is nothing but volume so a Devacut wouldn't work at all.

I think she did better on the right side but not sure what happened on the left side.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> OK My opinion again. I also think because you have your wash and go down, that your hair would be better cut on 2nd or 3rd day hair where you have applied product the way you want it and not how the stylist does it. Because the application of the gel changes everything. The cut she does when she applies the gel versus when you apply the gel can be 2 different cuts. Just something to consider.


I totally agree with this. When I apply gel I don’t focus on elongating my curls and the Cstylists seem to put a premium in this. I don’t have the time/energy for all that. I need my hair cut on my curls the way I wear them.

My appointment is on a Saturday at a minimum I will wash on Friday and maybe even Thursday. Her instructions for a dry cut are to come in with hair that is no more than 1 day old.

I don’t completely understand why they elongate the curls before they cut. If they’re going to do that they may as well do the cut on blown out hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I totally agree with this. When I apply gel I don’t focus on elongating my curls and the Cstylists seem to put a premium in this. I don’t have the time/energy for all that. I need my hair cut on my curls the way I wear them.
> 
> My appointment is on a Saturday at a minimum I will wash on Friday and maybe even Thursday. Her instructions for a dry cut are to come in with hair that is no more than 1 day old.
> 
> I don’t completely understand why they elongate the curls before they cut. If they’re going to do that they may as well do the cut on blown out hair.


I hope it is a wonderful experience for you and the two of you can talk through everything and you leave a happy and satisfied customer.  May we all have wins with our stylist this year.


----------



## faithVA

I think my stylist may have come up with her own gel. I'm saw something on IG or FB. I will find out when I go at the end of the month. And I will see if she uses it on my hair. Since we live in an area with high humidity I wonder if it takes care of that.


----------



## GettingKinky

This stylist also says if you want a new shape you need to bring pictures of it from multiple angles. That is not always possible to find…


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky my recollection of deva cuts when they were super popular in the 2000s and 2010s is that the crown was super short. That was how they achieved “volume” but still kept length at the bottom.

Your deva cut was similar, but the left side was a little wonky.

To get the most hold and longevity from my CCS, I do try to elongate my curls as much as possible. Knowing they will shrink up as the days go on.

My personal opinion is that SOME curly cuts only look good that day in the salon. Our hair curls and reacts differently every time we wash it. If your part is a millimeter off, it won’t hang correctly. If you’re in a rush, it won’t hang correctly.

I think that’s why so many stylists want you to come back every 8 weeks for a “shape up.”

In your goal picture, it looks like the lines aren’t so sharp that two weeks after your cut you wouldn’t be unhappy with your hair.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I think my stylist may have come up with her own gel. I'm saw something on IG or FB. I will find out when I go at the end of the month. And I will see if she uses it on my hair. Since we live in an area with high humidity I wonder if it takes care of that.


Ooh that’s cool! Keep us updated!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky my recollection of deva cuts when they were super popular in the 2000s and 2010s is that the crown was super short. That was how they achieved “volume” but still kept length at the bottom.
> 
> Your deva cut was similar, but the left side was a little wonky.
> 
> To get the most hold and longevity from my CCS, I do try to elongate my curls as much as possible. Knowing they will shrink up as the days go on.
> 
> My personal opinion is that SOME curly cuts only look good that day in the salon. Our hair curls and reacts differently every time we wash it. If your part is a millimeter off, it won’t hang correctly. If you’re in a rush, it won’t hang correctly.
> 
> I think that’s why so many stylists want you to come back every 8 weeks for a “shape up.”
> 
> In your goal picture, it looks like the lines aren’t so sharp that two weeks after your cut you wouldn’t be unhappy with your hair.


The left side was definitely a bit wonky. I have a disconnect on that side and I think she didn’t want to cut it short enough to fix it. To be fair I would have been unhappy if she had cut it that short.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here’s another cut I like and this one was done by the stylist I’m going to see.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

+1 on showing her your long term goal. I told my girl I wanted more round less tapered and showed her a picture of what I wanted it to be. She was able to go from there.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Here’s another cut I like and this one was done by the stylist I’m going to see. View attachment 473675


Do you want it to get shorter as it goes to the back or do you want blunt straight across?

I like it. I can just tell that the front is longer than the back. Is that what you see?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Do you want it to get shorter as it goes to the back or do you want blunt straight across?
> 
> I like it. I can just tell that the front is longer than the back. Is that what you see?


I like slightly shorter in the back and I like all the same length. I need to spend some time deciding. It’s easy to pick a potential hair style, picking a real one is much harder.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Havent washed my hair since the last time. Im going to be in the pool later on today after I get off work though.

Gotta figure out what Im bringing so i can wash my hair at the hotel.


----------



## faithVA

It is day 6 for me.  Right now it still takes a lot of fluffing to make it presentable, but I think that is due to my still learning my gel application step. But as it gets longer and my application improves, I can see this working for me.  If it was longer I would just mist it with UFD glycerin spray and some water and put it in a puff. My hair still has enough moisture in it to make it for at least 3 more days 

I've been wearing a buff for the past 2 nights so it is more packed but the hair is going in the same direction. I'm going to shower and see if the steam helps it any to see if I can reshape it. I am having lunch with a friend. I will decide whether it can be reshaped or whether I'm wearing a head wrap. I'm not super concerned. She and I have worked together over 8 years and she has seen my hair at its worse, so this won't be the worse she has seen  She is one of those whose hair always looks perfect  

I will take pictures if I wear it out.


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s great!!! @faithVA I’m so happy that your hair has lasted 6 days.


----------



## toaster

Woohoo @faithVA !!!

There’s something to this “heavy” feeling when we apply our gel.

I’m on day 9 and my hair still feels moist. It’s completely dry. But it’s cool and moist to the touch.


----------



## Rocky91

My new license came today and I was wearing a bomb wash and go (uncle funky and wetline) in the picture. It’s so cute!!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Woohoo @faithVA !!!
> 
> There’s something to this “heavy” feeling when we apply our gel.
> 
> I’m on day 9 and my hair still feels moist. It’s completely dry. But it’s cool and moist to the touch.



I haven't gotten the heavy feeling yet. But I am looking forward to it. I am going to try adding more water on Monday and see if that gets me there. But I am glad to make progress.

Nine day hair is fabulous. I know it feels good and I'm sure your hair still looks great.


----------



## faithVA

The steam from the shower reactivated my hair, so I fluffed it and went. I still have definition so I could get away with this for the entire weekend.



Day 1                            


Day 6


----------



## Rocky91

Why didn’t anyone tell me that mousse def forms a serious cast? I got a lovely wash and go from it. Fluffy, but defined.


----------



## Rocky91

Your hair looks sooo good, @faithVA! I need to push myself to see if I can get to day 6. 

What did you use for this?


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Your hair looks sooo good, @faithVA! I need to push myself to see if I can get to day 6.
> 
> What did you use for this?


Thank You @Rocky91.   I used UFD and Jello-shot. Let's see if I can repeat this on Monday.


----------



## Rocky91

Y’all have to see this video. Nicole has been doing the detox, and now made her first visit to a curl specialist. 

Her hair looks very, very good to me. I was taken aback at just how elongated her stylist got the hair. She does a really lovely job on her own, but wow. Those professional hands really make a big difference.


----------



## fluffyforever

I really am loving the AJ elongating flaxseed gel. It doesn’t flake, it doesn’t ever feel sticky, it keeps definition strong for days and my hair looks great and moisturized. But unfortunately no, it isn’t a botanical gel...

But maybe my hair doesn’t need a botanical gel to reach hydration. As long as I shampoo and condition regularly, maybe that’s enough?

I like being able to stretch my wash any go several days. Not that it takes too much time, because it doesn’t, but it’s a nice option to have.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to use olaplex today. And I’m going to clarify it’s been 6 weeks since I clarified.


----------



## GettingKinky

I rinsed my hair in the sink a little before I added olaplex and gel just came oozing out. I used A LOT of gel last wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m starting to excited about my haircut. Two
weeks seems like a million years away.

I have 3 goals
1. Get a good shape
2. Start to cut away my damaged hair
3. Have enough hair left for a puff

I’m going to see if she will give me a dry cut on my own styling and then style it afterwards.

I feel like I need to do a lot of prep so that I don’t forget to tell her everything I want her to know.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I’m starting to excited about my haircut. Two
> weeks seems like a million years away.
> 
> I have 3 goals
> 1. Get a good shape
> 2. Start to cut away my damaged hair
> 3. Have enough hair left for a puff
> 
> I’m going to see if she will give me a dry cut on my own styling and then style it afterwards.
> 
> I feel like I need to do a lot of prep so that I don’t forget to tell her everything I want her to know.



The time before an appointment drags doesn't it? I was (selfishly) worried my girl was going to go into labor before my last one. Lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> The time before an appointment drags doesn't it? I was (selfishly) worried my girl was going to go into labor before my last one. Lol.


LOL. I would be selfish like that too.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Y’all have to see this video. Nicole has been doing the detox, and now made her first visit to a curl specialist.
> 
> Her hair looks very, very good to me. I was taken aback at just how elongated her stylist got the hair. She does a really lovely job on her own, but wow. Those professional hands really make a big difference.


Yes, they do know how to elongate it. All of the different things they do with their hands and fingers, can be hard to catch. But with each one, they don't give up on a section and keep working on it until the curls are smooth and separate.


----------



## faithVA

I rode 30 miles today and I thought my hair would look horrible when I took off the cap. My hair was soaking wet but surprisingly it didn't look bad. I probably could still get a day or 2 out of it. But I'm glad tomorrow is wash day. My scalp is ready for water after working out all week. Going to ride tomorrow morning and then reset. This time I will use more water. I definitely have enough product. I think more water will get rid of the stickiness and I think my curls will separate better.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yes, they do know how to elongate it. All of the different things they do with their hands and fingers, can be hard to catch. But with each one, they don't give up on a section and keep working on it until the curls are smooth and separate.


I don’t have the patience for all that. I spend 10 minutes max smoothing/styling.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t have the patience for all that. I spend 10 minutes max smoothing/styling.


I think it really depends on the hair. I don't think everyone needs to smooth. I've watched youtube videos and they spritz the hair and add the gel and the curls are there. But if the hair is prone to frizz and fluffiness, then I think get longevity and good definition, the smoothing is important. I also have seen hair where the curls are pretty much their when the conditioner is rinsed out. But for those who hair doesn't have that definition, I think that hair needs more smoothing.  Still figuring out.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I think it really depends on the hair. I don't think everyone needs to smooth. I've watched youtube videos and they spritz the hair and add the gel and the curls are there. But if the hair is prone to frizz and fluffiness, then I think get longevity and good definition, the smoothing is important. I also have seen hair where the curls are pretty much their when the conditioner is rinsed out. But for those who hair doesn't have that definition, I think that hair needs more smoothing.  Still figuring out.


My curls are there at the conditioner step, but I’m sure if I spent more time smoothing the gel, my curls would be shinier and last longer.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My curls are there at the conditioner step, but I’m sure if I spent more time smoothing the gel, my curls would be shinier and last longer.


To me your hair looks great as it is. So it makes sense to put in the work to get results you can live with. I will be doing only as much as I need to do to get my hair to look with a way I can deal with. I really think that is what everyone is doing. Everyone is happy with a different level of finish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I start out smoothing and then get lazy.  One side is always better.

My hair lays flat with a heavy gel that starts off with elongated waves. Then as it dries, it boings up.

I have frizz halo if i just  leave my hair after the conditioner step. I have washngo with just conditioner in the past. It just causes me to reset every day. When I was newly natural, I didnt mind. Now im frankly lazy, lol.

I dont mind frizz anymore. like I used.  I have the thoughts to do my hair when I get off work today. We will see.


I pulled my hair into two low ponytails and its been like that since Friday.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I did a super quick wash n go yesterday. I decided I wanted a fresh set at the last minute   I did a super rush job, smoothed in much bigger sections than I would normally do, sat under the dryer for 30 minutes, and got dressed to let it air dry. Not mad at how it turned out either.


----------



## faithVA

I did a 10 mile recovery ride which did not leave me feeling recovered  Then I realized how dirty my bike was so I washed my bike. And since I had so much soapy water, I washed my car. Of course then I was too tired to do a reset of my hair. I did shampoo and condition. My scalp thanked me soooo much.

I think what happens when I use the moisturizing shampoo is that it returns my hair to the right PH and my hair loves it.

I have conditioner in my hair now. I'm going to put in 2 flat twist and go about my day. I plan to style tomorrow. Will see if I stick to that.


----------



## fluffyforever

I took a 7 mile hike in 90 degree weather with pretty high humidity yesterday. I thought my fro was becoming a mess but at the end of the hike I checked out myself in the mirror and my fro was still holding its shape and looking pretty good. Used the AJ gel. I washed out last night because of the sweat and ickiness from the humidity, but I didn’t restyle since I don’t have any gel or foam at my SO’s house. So I’m just wearing a naked fro today under a scarf.


----------



## toaster

My hair is soooo gross. Won’t be back in New York until tomorrow night.

Tuesday morning I’m going to apply olaplex and then wash after work.


----------



## faithVA

Reset my hair today. I did take my time. I decide to try more water today. I used the same amount of gel but more water. It is conclusive. More water for my hair leads to disaster. I have more volume and less definition. My roots are less defined. My curls are more separated but they are fluffier. My hair dried faster. I don't know how this will last. Not happy with it but at least I know what to try next time. I can keep my gel the same and just try a new technique.

I paid more attention. My hair never drips water. It just doesn't. I tried to get it to feel heavy and I can't figure it out. I think I have gotten it heavy once last year but I can't remember what I did. Maybe I don't have enough length yet 

For next time: 
Apply UFD to each section and smooth
Doing 1 section at a time: Add water, add Jello-Shot and pin up
Let hair sit 5 minutes
Style hair


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I have a WWYD question.

I signed up for swim lessons. I took some years ago and feel super rusty. I snagged the last spot for a weekend class. I've got my wash and go routine pretty set so wasn't worried about that untillllll...I realized the classes are Saturday and Sunday of the same week. (Side bar: It's only 3 weeks long. I missed the first class since I just signed up today and there was no second last this past weekend bc of the holiday).

I'm thinking I can cowash and do a mousse only wng on Saturday after class, then do my normal routine on Sunday (shampoo, condition, style)? Or should I not bother with trying to do a wng and just cowash and wear a puff then do my routine on Sunday?? Suggestions are appreciated.

ETA: My cowash products are Oyin Ginger Mint & Doux One Love. Both have cleansing agents in them.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I have a WWYD question.
> 
> I signed up for swim lessons. I took some years ago and feel super rusty. I snagged the last spot for a weekend class. I've got my wash and go routine pretty set so wasn't worried about that untillllll...I realized the classes are Saturday and Sunday of the same week. (Side bar: It's only 3 weeks long. I missed the first class since I just signed up today and there was no second last this past weekend bc of the holiday).
> 
> I'm thinking I can cowash and do a mousse only wng on Saturday after class, then do my normal routine on Sunday (shampoo, condition, style)? Or should I not bother with trying to do a wng and just cowash and wear a puff then do my routine on Sunday?? Suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> ETA: My cowash products are Oyin Ginger Mint & Doux One Love. Both have cleansing agents in them.


If you plan on going out Saturday and a mousse only wng is fast for you go for it. You don't have to pick just one. You can wait until the end of the class and see what you feel like doing. Plan to do a mousse wng and if you aren't feeling it do a puff and if you aren't feeling that do a headwrap of some sort. 

I typically just do a headwrap or a loc soc and keep conditioner in my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> If you plan on going out Saturday and a mousse only wng is fast for you go for it. You don't have to pick just one. *You can wait until the end of the class and see what you feel like doing. Plan to do a mousse wng and if you aren't feeling it do a puff and if you aren't feeling that do a headwrap of some sort.*
> 
> I typically just do a headwrap or a loc soc and keep conditioner in my hair.



I like this idea. Thanks!


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie that sounds like a wonderful plan to me!

I hope you enjoy your classes!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Technically today was day 8 of the nurture gel wash and go.  I never refreshed. Only thing I did is once I oiled my scalp to get a little blood flow and ponytail’d on Friday before the pool.  My hair got a little damp on Saturday when It rained.

today there still was definition on the ends after taking the ponytail holders out. It rinsed clean out of my hair. All in all it wasn’t bad. If it was more gel in the jar and around $20 I’d buy it again.

I cleansed my hair today and did a wash and go with Negesbanda glaze and clumping gel.  Sitting under the dryer now.


----------



## toaster

Day 8 is great @Bette Davis Eyes 

I’ll be trialing the gel and my new dryer tonight.


----------



## toaster

New dryer arrived. No instructions on how to put it together. Thankfully they had a halfway helpful YouTube video.

This dryer is huge.


----------



## fluffyforever

I used KCCC thats I found in my closet from years ago. I remember why I never finished it... my hair has no definition. It’s just a fro. A stretched wavy fro.  KCCC is just not strong enough to form or hold my coils together. I do like the way my hair feels though. 

So far, AJ and UFD are the best.  I


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> Day 8 is great @Bette Davis Eyes
> 
> I’ll be trialing the gel and my new dryer tonight.


That’s day one for the new gel @toaster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Can’t wait to see your review of the dryer though @toaster


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer now!

Not sure yet how I feel about the nurture gel. It feels like plastic, but I do like how when you emulsify it it gets super thick and tacky.

Didn’t get the heavy feeling on my hair with it. I felt like my hair was super coated in product so I didn’t keep applying it.

It’s definitely “water locking.” There’s absolutely zero drip.

I’ll see how it dries and lasts through the week.

Have to give it a second shot on Sunday since this was two week old hair and it took me TWO HOURS to cleanse, condition and style.


----------



## toaster

It’s been 5 minutes and I’m already sweating @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oooweeeee.  Is there a cool setting @toaster


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oooweeeee.  Is there a cool setting @toaster


I could turn the temperature down (I did, from 160 to 140). There’s a little lever on the hood that turns the wattage down. Not sure that would impact the temperature?

I thought I was going to die under the dryer at the hair salon. After 40 minutes she still had to diffuse a little bit to get me dry enough to cut.

Since I’m at home and not cutting, I’ll take 90% dry in an hour.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning, ladies!

How did it work out @toaster 

 This Negesbanda combo is fire! Soft hold, defintion. I likeyyy.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> How did it work out @toaster
> 
> This Negesbanda combo is fire! Soft hold, defintion. I likeyyy.


My hair turned out pretty well! Defined. Definitely a hard crunch, but I don’t mind. Everything was dry after an hour under the dryer except the very ends of my hair.

Next wash I’ll focus a bit more product on my ends. I could see they had a bit of frizz while I was setting, but I got lazy.

Definitely worthy of another wash day with the nurture gel.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Rocky91 said:


> Also, I’m going to get a buff for my hair. I got one once the gym opened to use as a mask while working out and I really wanted to see how that works since this Youtuber and I have such similar density and length. I washed and dried it first before trying last night in case that sounds gross lol.
> 
> I’m a believer.  it held the hair in place and seems to require less “shaking” out than my bonnet. So I need to get another one for hair and I also love the excuse to go into a sporting goods store lol. I am a workout clothing fiend.


Funny you should mention a buff.  I was just trying to find one.  Which one did you go with?  What kind of fabric is it made from?


----------



## faithVA

My hair wasn't a complete success on Monday but it wasn't a complete fail either. It didn't have as much definition to start so I can only do so much fluffing before it just frizzes out. But it will last me until Saturday's reset and that is good enough for me. 

Saturday I'm going to try lots of water, UFD, lots of water UFD and then a layer of jello-shot. Will see how that works before I move onto my next experiment.

So here is what happened with my appointment. I went online and thought I made an appointment. But what I did was pay for some services and didn't make an appointment. Um, how that happened I have no idea. Fortunately I sent her an email asking her about the appointment and she said I did make one. Fortunately she still had 2 slots on the weekend of the 24th. So instead of going at 1:30 on Saturday, I will be going at 6:00 on Saturday. 

Yeah, I will have to pay more attention next time.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> My hair wasn't a complete success on Monday but it wasn't a complete fail either. It didn't have as much definition to start so I can only do so much fluffing before it just frizzes out. But it will last me until Saturday's reset and that is good enough for me.
> 
> Saturday I'm going to try lots of water, UFD, lots of water UFD and then a layer of jello-shot. Will see how that works before I move onto my next experiment.
> 
> So here is what happened with my appointment. I went online and thought I made an appointment. But what I did was pay for some services and didn't make an appointment. Um, how that happened I have no idea. Fortunately I sent her an email asking her about the appointment and she said I did make one. Fortunately she still had 2 slots on the weekend of the 24th. So instead of going at 1:30 on Saturday, I will be going at 6:00 on Saturday.
> 
> Yeah, I will have to pay more attention next time.


Glad your wash n go wasn’t a complete fail!!

not sure how you can pay for services without an appointment either, but it sounds like it worked out.


----------



## GGsKin

Day 9 of my wash n go and I've been wanting to wash my hair for a couple of days but I don't feel up to it. My hands have been in my hair non stop and it's a mess but I don't mind lol. I found a teensy section of chunky gel build up at my roots last night (I think my heavy handedness of Jello Shot). I tried to scratch it out. Its probably from me breaking the cast by pulling on coils because this didn't show up until around day 7. Thankfully, it seems it was only in one spot. 

My hair felt a little dry last night so I moisturised in sections with some Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream. I will wait until tomorrow or Saturday to wash it.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> Day 9 of my wash n go and I've been wanting to wash my hair for a couple of days but I don't feel up to it. My hands have been in my hair non stop and it's a mess but I don't mind lol. I found a teensy section of chunky gel build up at my roots last night (I think my heavy handedness of Jello Shot). I tried to scratch it out. Its probably from me breaking the cast by pulling on coils because this didn't show up until around day 7. Thankfully, it seems it was only in one spot.
> 
> My hair felt a little dry last night so I moisturised in sections with some Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream. I will wait until tomorrow or Saturday to wash it.


It is still looking good. I feel you on needing to do it but not wanting to do it. But it is going to feel so good when you get that fresh cleanse in


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My hair wasn't a complete success on Monday but it wasn't a complete fail either. It didn't have as much definition to start so I can only do so much fluffing before it just frizzes out. But it will last me until Saturday's reset and that is good enough for me.
> 
> Saturday I'm going to try lots of water, UFD, lots of water UFD and then a layer of jello-shot. Will see how that works before I move onto my next experiment.
> 
> So here is what happened with my appointment. I went online and thought I made an appointment. But what I did was pay for some services and didn't make an appointment. Um, how that happened I have no idea. Fortunately I sent her an email asking her about the appointment and she said I did make one. Fortunately she still had 2 slots on the weekend of the 24th. So instead of going at 1:30 on Saturday, I will be going at 6:00 on Saturday.
> 
> Yeah, I will have to pay more attention next time.


Monday to Saturday is a good life fora wash n go.
Now I’m paranoid about my appointment. I’m going to double check my email confirmation.


----------



## GettingKinky

@GGsKin 

Your hair looks really good for day 9 after you’ve been playing in it a lot.


----------



## GGsKin

@faithVA Thank you. My body is in recovery mode so I want some of this soreness to ease before I attempt to stand and wash my hair for an age in the shower lol. I think Saturday might be the day. 

@GettingKinky Thank you. There's something (slick dry) about the feel of the UFD + Jello Shot combo on my hair is so (too) touchable. No stickiness or residue. I'm usually good but it's been keeping my hands in my hair this week.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Monday to Saturday is a good life fora wash n go.
> Now I’m paranoid about my appointment. I’m going to double check my email confirmation.


Don't be paranoid. I never got an email confirmation which is why I contacted her. I knew something was off when I "booked" the appointment. I was just too lazy to follow up. 

You are going to be fine. Just don't do what I do


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Don't be paranoid. I never got an email confirmation which is why I contacted her. I knew something was off when I "booked" the appointment. I was just too lazy to follow up.
> 
> You are going to be fine. Just don't do what I do


That’s how my first booking went. I put in my credit card info and everything and I never got a confirmation. Then I emailed her to see what happened  and she said I never made an appointment. The second time was the charm for me.  

I just went and searched for my confirmation email to triple check. I’m all set for the 17th.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Today is day 3 of my washngo.  Its so soft but squashed because Ive just been going to bed. I'm going to reset tomorrow in the am with the same stylers and see how it goes.


 The Negesbanda stylers are nice.  I have a upart kinky curly wig I want to try out though.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> That’s how my first booking went. I put in my credit card info and everything and I never got a confirmation. Then I emailed her to see what happened  and she said I never made an appointment. The second time was the charm for me.
> 
> I just went and searched for my confirmation email to triple check. I’m all set for the 17th.


OK understood. This is my 3rd appointment. I must have done it right the first 2 times. Not sure what I did last time. But now I know and will pay more attention.


----------



## toaster

My hair actually looks really nice with the nurture gel. It’s holding up well to my sleep and workouts.

I don’t think it’s possible to get the “heavy” feeling with this because it easily coats your hair.

We all know I’m still going to try.


----------



## Rocky91

ThursdayGirl said:


> Funny you should mention a buff.  I was just trying to find one.  Which one did you go with?  What kind of fabric is it made from?


I got mine from Dick’s sporting goods, and I think it is their standard size. I have this exact one, made out of microfiber, but I purchased it in the store.









						Womens CoolNet UV Ether Graphite | Official Site
					

Shop Womens Multifunctional Neckwear CoolNet UV Ether Graphite at the official Buff® USA store. Free shipping on orders over $40.




					www.buffusa.com


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Rocky91 said:


> I got mine from Dick’s sporting goods, and I think it is their standard size. I have this exact one, made out of microfiber, but I purchased it in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Womens CoolNet UV Ether Graphite | Official Site
> 
> 
> Shop Womens Multifunctional Neckwear CoolNet UV Ether Graphite at the official Buff® USA store. Free shipping on orders over $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buffusa.com


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Fresh washngo trying to use up some random gels I have.   Not feeling it too much.  
I used Salon Gelatina and Jell-O shot on top.   I used curly magic as my leave in like usual and the gelatina foamed once it glided on.

We will see how it sets.  Sat under the dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## GGsKin

Washed my hair today. I shampooed with PM One, then applied Olaplex No.3 with a generous slather of hydrated fenugreek. After wrapping and leaving for about 1hr or so, I rinsed and shampooed with Olaplex No.4. After DCing in the shower, I used UFD (now on to my second bottle) + the remnants of Jello Shot (I loved it, need to repurchase). Diffused for 25-30mins.


----------



## faithVA

Planning to color my hair tomorrow but I rode today so I had to cleanse. I clarified with Elucences because I like to clarify before I color. I followed that with the Madison Reed color safe shampoo. My hair loves that shampoo. I conditioned with Lidl conditioner. Then I put in TGIN leave-in and put in some twist. I'm sporting a t-shirt wrap for the first time. Will see what SO has to say about it. Will also see what my head has to say about it after wearing if for a couple of hours


----------



## kimpaur

Ive been experimenting with “dry” wash and go’s and they have pretty much become my go-to
My hair turns out so much more stretched and practically frizz free
The reduced drying time is also nice


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Ive been experimenting with “dry” wash and go’s and they have pretty much become my go-to
> My hair turns out so much more stretched and practically frizz free
> The reduced drying time is also nice


Do they last just as long? What is your method?


----------



## GettingKinky

Every time I wash my hair I want to chop off the last 6-8 inches. But then I see all my shrinkage and I can’t bear to lose that much all at once.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s more fluffy than I like but I’ll keep it for a few days.


----------



## ckisland

I did a wash n'go yesterday after protective styling for about 3 weeks. I am low key overwhelmed by how big my hair is   . My mini protective style challenge did my hair some good good!! I'll probably be putting my hair away again tomorrow  .

These are pics of my day 2 wash n'go after being rained on when I was out getting groceries, so it definitely shrunk a lot. When my sister and I were getting groceries in the car, I kept trying to dodge her umbrella, but my hair kept getting snagged because it was bigger than I realized .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ckisland said:


> I did a wash n'go yesterday after protective styling for about 3 weeks. I am low key overwhelmed by how big my hair is   . My mini protective style challenge did my hair some good good!! I'll probably be putting my hair away again tomorrow  .
> 
> These are pics of my day 2 wash n'go after being rained on when I was out getting groceries, so it definitely shrunk a lot. When my sister and I were getting groceries in the car, I kept trying to dodge her umbrella, but my hair kept getting snagged because it was bigger than I realized .
> 
> View attachment 473959 View attachment 473961



My hair gets snagged on trees walking my dog smh lol.


----------



## toaster

Did my second wash and go with the nurture gel! Melting under the dryer now.

it rinsed so well from my hair, I was surprised! This time I did more smoothing than raking.

will post pics of the outcome.


----------



## toaster

1.5 hours in the shower and 1 hour under the dryer. Pretty flat right now, but will fluff up over time.

Happy with my result!

Next time I see Abena I’m going to ask her honestly how long it takes her to do her hair. Might need to reassess my goal length.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster 1.5 hours in the shower??  What did you spend so much time on?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster 1.5 hours in the shower??  What did you spend so much time on?



I’m not sure what part takes the longest. I’d guess the double shampoo, detangling and raking/smoothing the gel.

My salon appointment was about 4 hours long, and I’d say only 1 of those hours was me sitting under the dryer and her actually cutting. Obviously we were talking and taking pictures, but I was at the bowl getting my hair washed for at least 30 minutes and she spent at least 30 minutes detangling my hair and another 40 or so applying the gel and styling my hair.

How do you cut down your time in the shower @GettingKinky 

I’d love some tips!


----------



## shebababy

I've come to realize that I need to buy a blow-dryer or a hard hat dryer because airdrying is leaving me with wet hair at the end of the day. I tried to do a side part, but it's not conducive to my lazy way of applying gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m not sure what part takes the longest. I’d guess the double shampoo, detangling and raking/smoothing the gel.
> 
> My salon appointment was about 4 hours long, and I’d say only 1 of those hours was me sitting under the dryer and her actually cutting. Obviously we were talking and taking pictures, but I was at the bowl getting my hair washed for at least 30 minutes and she spent at least 30 minutes detangling my hair and another 40 or so applying the gel and styling my hair.
> 
> How do you cut down your time in the shower @GettingKinky
> 
> I’d love some tips!


When I take my time I spend about 40-45 minutes in the shower. Double shampoo/condition/detangle takes me about 15-20 minutes. Less if it’s been less than 7 days since my previous wash because that makes detangling a lot faster.  

I detangle in 4 sections- a good amount of hair comes out and sometimes I wonder if I would lose less hair if I used more sections, but I’m too lazy to use more sections unless my hair is really tangled. 

I spend the last ~20 minutes applying gel/styling. I don’t spend a lot of time smoothing. I apply the UFD in 2 sections and I do the “split swipe” method on each half. I apply the jello shot in 4 sections. I smooth as I apply the JS, then I go back and rake really thoroughly. 

I saw one of Abena’s videos where she is doing her own hair and she spends around 15 minutes per section just smoothing. I don’t have that kind of patience


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky that makes sense!

I shampoo and condition in 2 large sections, but I detangle in 12 sections.

I apply my gel(s) in 4 sections, but I go back and rake/smooth in 24 sections.

I probably could do larger sections, but I worry about not getting product to my roots and having puffy hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky that makes sense!
> 
> I shampoo and condition in 2 large sections, but I detangle in 12 sections.
> 
> I apply my gel(s) in 4 sections, but I go back and rake/smooth in 24 sections.
> 
> I probably could do larger sections, but I worry about not getting product to my roots and having puffy hair.


I break each of my 4 sections up when I rake, but I’ve never counted them.
I think the split and swipe helps me make sure that I get good coverage of my roots. And when I squeeze the water in my hair I hold the ends over my head so that the product drops onto my roots. (If that makes sense)


----------



## kimpaur

faithVA said:


> Do they last just as long? What is your method?


For me they last longer as long,longer if I don’t pick out my hair or stretch with a blow dryer.

I’ve learned a few no heat stretching techniques from the girls on YouTube. Most of them will have you twist or braid a few sections then comb out but I’m much lazier lol. (If you want your hair as stretched as possible , I recommend the twists/braids )Typically I will wash my hair after work and sleep with it in two Bantu knots. Of course it isn’t dry so I usually bun it to give it time. This means frizzy hair but eh, I don’t mind.

When I’m ready to style I use a wide tooth comb to comb out my hair and at that point the hair should look like a blowout.
Then I style section by section like you would on wet hair and sit under the dryer,but it’s much quicker.

The main thing is finding the right amount of wetness when reverting the roots or you get no volume lol I tried mouse/wrap foam this weekend and it worked great for getting my hair “wet”/ reverted( but still stretched) before I applied my gels.

Still experimenting of course, but the dry wash and go’s work with my desire to be lazy so much better than the wet.


----------



## Rocky91

Taking a break from fake studying (I took some continuing education this summer and I’m regretting it lol) to show off my 1st day wash and go.

-Shampoo and condition with Sally GVP matrix biolage dupes
-smooth wetline through (clear, new formula) by itself and did a few finger coils for the lil fake bangs
-sat under the dryer for 40 minutes before leaving the house
-fluff a little bit with sally GVP matrix weightless shine spray

I will fluff more tomorrow but I do like it for first day hair. I am down to just basically doing four big ole sections to give myself some decent volume even on day one.


----------



## Rocky91

Three notes:
-It’s been almost two solid months and the comparison is startling when I look back at my first few wash and go pics. I have my very first one from may 2021 (UFD by itself) and I plan to duplicate it soon to do a true comparison. Because the curl definition difference is pretty stark for just a few months.
-2 lathers>>1 lather. Even with a sulfate shampoo. My conditioner’s effectiveness is heightened.
-I went back to the wet brush after JenniferRose (Stylist giving tips on Twitter) said us fine hair folks need to stop playing around with paddle brushes. I love the satisfaction of paddle brushing my hair but I need to keep my hair on my head.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 
I love double shampooing too. I double poo every wash day. 

what paddle brush have you found to be bad for fine hair?


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @Rocky91
> I love double shampooing too. I double poo every wash day.
> 
> what paddle brush have you found to be bad for fine hair?


I use and love swissco wooden paddle brushes—I get them at Marshall’s or TJ Maxx.

I can’t honestly say that I’ve noticed any issue with using them, but I’m just going to trust the stylist’s expertise and avoid them. Her tips so far have been good for my fine hair. The wet brush is definitely lighter on the strands and gentler, and I guess that’s particularly important for me since I’m cleansing and styling at least 2x per week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was going to wash my hair yesterday but once I sat down it was over.

Im going to get my first mani-pedi since Covid hit the US after work. Hopefully If Im home before 4 pm, I can start washday.  My hair is super soft and fluffy. I couldnt find my bonnet last night so this morning, I had to fluff and move it back into shape this morning before I left for work.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair ladies @shebababy @Rocky91 @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair didn’t turn out so great when I did it the week before last. I think it was because my UFD was running low and each pump gave me less product than usual. I need to move away from measuring product by number of pumps and go by how my hair feels.  Or take a measuring cup in the bathroom and actually measure out how much product I need.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The last two wngs I tried a few different things. 

Instead of styling on soaking wet hair I do it on hair that's a step above damp and apply UFD, mist on water, then apply whatever I'm using in my combo. Reason for this is I do my hair outside the shower, less dripping all over the place. 

I'm trying less sectioning with a little more product. Misting water helps the spread the product. Less sectioning, faster styling. 

No fluffing day one. I just let the wng be and fluff out the second day after waking up. Feel like that gives me maybe an extra day of wear. 

My stylist is able to manage to get my hair to hang in such a way that blends my shorter nape into my shape very well. Want to figure that out.


----------



## Rocky91

This girl’s length and volume is my new wash and go goal. It’s so pretty! She just got a deva cut and I really like the shape.

I started doing finger coils around my face because of her to give those limp curls some shape. I like it  it lowkey looks a lot like my braid and curl sets that I used to do religiously with teeny perm rods on the end.


----------



## ckisland

EcoStyler has done slid back into my life!!! Never would I have ever guessed that I would be loving my current wash n'go like this  . My hair got so defined and frizz-free! The hold was very firm, almost crunchy, but very moisturized. I'm on 3rd day hair (the pics below) and it's soft. Like actually soft !!

Cleanser: MJ Harm Me Knot
Conditioner: MJ Honey Sweet & Nice (Detangling was not cool. My hair acted like I didn't just brush her 2 days ago )
Leave-in: Obia Curl Moisture Cream
Styler: EcoStyle Olive Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why am I under the dryer at 8 pm? Whhhhyyyy did I hop in the shower at 7pm ???  Lawd.


----------



## GettingKinky

When you ladies go to these curly hair specialist who charge $200+ for a cut and style do you still tip 15-20% on top of that?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hair wasn’t anywhere near dry. Thinking about washing it tomorrow and doing a braid out for Saturday.  Going to Legoland in upstate NY.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> When you ladies go to these curly hair specialist who charge $200+ for a cut and style do you still tip 15-20% on top of that?


I don’t! Well…

With Mona and Abena, they own the salon and set their own prices. Both charged $300+ and I think I tipped $40.

With Steven I tipped 15% because he’s mona’s employee, but also the cut was like $165 vs her $300.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I don’t! Well…
> 
> With Mona and Abena, they own the salon and set their own prices. Both charged $300+ and I think I tipped $40.
> 
> With Steven I tipped 15% because he’s mona’s employee, but also the cut was like $165 vs her $300.


Thanks. The woman I’m going to see owns her salon too and she charges $275+


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. The woman I’m going to see owns her salon too and she charges $275+



Nah. I'd have to get all the extras my girl offers to get to that price but at that point I'm not adding 15% - 20% on top.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Them curly cut prices be giving me pause. I didn't think my salon charged quite that much, but I just checked and it's $175. I leave a tip.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m just not feeling paying so much to get my hair cut. I paid $110 to get it colored and that was fine but $275.  Nah. I’m good.

nothing to those that do I just can’t get down with that not unless I was getting box braids, weave , micro links , etc.


----------



## janaq2003

My hair is on one. This humidity has turned my w&g to a wash a fro


----------



## ckisland

The 15-20% tipping for beauty services to me sounds crazy. The prices are already crazy inflated for the service being provided. Stylists aren't using $200 worth of product on anyone's head. They're being paid for their time. And I totally respect them charging whatever rate for their services because the value of someone's skill set is subjective. What I don't respect is the expectation of a customer paying a percentage on top of that rate (and I'm not saying that this salon is necessarily like that, but so many are). 

Tipping servers at restaurants makes sense because the $20 I paid for my meal doesn't go into their pocket. The only money they get is the money you designate as the tip. Are people out here tipping therapists or lawyers or contractors or accountants? Someone wanting to tip because that was just on their heart to do is entirely different. If stylists think that they're worth more money, they should just charge whatever that amount is.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## GettingKinky

I have to wash my hair tomorrow morning and do a great set. My curly cut appointment is Saturday and I want to convince her to do the cut on my styling.


----------



## toaster

Good luck @GettingKinky!

lots of raking and small sections help me get my best set


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Good luck @GettingKinky!
> 
> lots of raking and small sections help me get my best set


Thanks. On the other hand I don’t want my hair to be too different from my typical styling. I want my cut to look good on the semi lazy way I usually do it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair is sticky. I'll be washing it today when I get home and probably trying some twists out. Its really how I feel when I get to the rinse out part of washing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh. I just went outside for a bit at the job and took a few pictures.  Lawd. It’s time to touch up my roots.  Wasn’t even paying attention.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I had my 3 month maintenance appointment coming up in a few weeks, but I can't keep the appointment because I'll be moving! I'm starting a new job on the other side of the state. I have trust issues with hairstylists (lol) and don't know of any in the new city that specialize in wash n go styling and curly cuts, so I'll be traveling a few times per year to visit this salon.

I asked for the first available Saturday appointment they could get me in for. They stay booked so I knew it might be awhile. End of September! By then it would have been 5 months since my first curly cut. I'm interested in seeing how much growth I'll have would by then. In the meantime, I'll stay focused on keeping the hair on my head without many split ends, so hopefully this will be a trim instead of a major cut. We'll see.

This humidity been killing my wash n goes. I'll get 2-3 days before it turns into a fro. Still experimenting with product combos/ratios of water to product though.


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I had my 3 month maintenance appointment coming up in a few weeks, but I can't keep the appointment because I'll be moving! I'm starting a new job on the other side of the state. I have trust issues with hairstylists (lol) and don't know of any in the new city that specialize in wash n go styling and curly cuts, so I'll be traveling a few times per year to visit this salon.
> 
> I asked for the first available Saturday appointment they could get me in for. They stay booked so I knew it might be awhile. End of September! By then it would have been 5 months since my first curly cut. I'm interested in seeing how much growth I'll have would by then. In the meantime, I'll stay focused on keeping the hair on my head without many split ends, so hopefully this will be a trim instead of a major cut. We'll see.
> 
> This humidity been killing my wash n goes. I'll get 2-3 days before it turns into a fro. Still experimenting with product combos/ratios of water to product though.


Congratulations on the new job!!

I think 5-6 months is a good length between cuts, so I’m sure you’ll see lots of growth in this time!


----------



## GettingKinky

My appointment is in exactly 24 hours. 

If I can convince her to just do a curly cut I can save $100. But I also kind of want to observe her styling technique, and see if there is anything I should tweak about the way I do my hair.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> My appointment is in exactly 24 hours.
> 
> If I can convince her to just do a curly cut I can save $100. But I also kind of want to observe her styling technique, and see if there is anything I should tweak about the way I do my hair.



I can't wait to hear about your salon visit. You know we want pics too, right?


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I can't wait to hear about your salon visit. You know we want pics too, right?


I’ll make sure to take pictures.
I have a page of notes I want to discuss with her I’m super prepared. if I’m going to spend close to $300 I have to be sure she knows what I want.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky oh so tempting to just get a dry cut!

selfishly I also want to hear about her styling techniques and products and see what you take away, but as long as there are pics we are happy!

So excited!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Lou is making me think I could cut my own hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky oh so tempting to just get a dry cut!
> 
> selfishly I also want to hear about her styling techniques and products and see what you take away, but as long as there are pics we are happy!
> 
> So excited!!



I spent a little extra time raking and smoothing this morning - I spent about 45 minutes in the shower. I double shampoo’d I used a second conditioner for my damaged hair and then UFD/JS.
I almost look like I don’t need a cut. I just have a few scraggly long pieces that I could probably snip off my self.


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous definition @GettingKinky


----------



## faithVA

I hope you have a fabulous appointment @GettingKinky.


----------



## faithVA

I was supposed to color my hair last week but I got super busy. I ended up clarifying and conditioning and putting it into some flat twist. Then midweek I rewet and put in some leave in and back in flat twist. I finally colored today and reset my hair. It took almost 3 hours to color and reset so I didn't sit under the dryer immediately. Needed to get some dinner. 

I'm sitting under the dryer now. It's been about 45 minutes. I will sit under here for another 15 minutes, take a 15 minute break and then sit back under for another 15 to 30 minutes. 

I don't think my roots will be dry but 1.5 hours is max for me. 

I like to color my hair before I go get my cut. The color makes the money spent feel like it is worth it


----------



## toaster

So many upcoming hair appointments!! Excited for your trim @faithVA


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Are most people not getting cuts on dry hair? I go in with a wash and go. She cuts first and then she shampoos and styles.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Are most people not getting cuts on dry hair? I go in with a wash and go. She cuts first and then she shampoos and styles.


Mona and Stephen cut my hair dry, washed and styled, and then cut some more to finish.

Abena styled my hair first and then cut.

She does do dry cuts, but I always thought it didn’t make sense to get my hair cut twice, so I prefer to have it styled and cut if I have a choice.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Are most people not getting cuts on dry hair? I go in with a wash and go. She cuts first and then she shampoos and styles.


I think many stylists like to do the entire set on new customers and will do a dry cut on existing customers. But if you have mastered your wash and go then I think they will give a pass. 

I haven't mastered my wash and go so I want her to do the whole thing. Otherwise my cut would be off.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> EcoStyler has done slid back into my life!!! Never would I have ever guessed that I would be loving my current wash n'go like this  . My hair got so defined and frizz-free! The hold was very firm, almost crunchy, but very moisturized. I'm on 3rd day hair (the pics below) and it's soft. Like actually soft !!
> 
> Cleanser: MJ Harm Me Knot
> Conditioner: MJ Honey Sweet & Nice (Detangling was not cool. My hair acted like I didn't just brush her 2 days ago )
> Leave-in: Obia Curl Moisture Cream
> Styler: EcoStyle Olive Oil
> 
> 
> View attachment 474047 View attachment 474049 View attachment 474051 View attachment 474053


It's looking good, definitely for 3rd day hair. And it does look soft.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Taking a break from fake studying (I took some continuing education this summer and I’m regretting it lol) to show off my 1st day wash and go.
> 
> -Shampoo and condition with Sally GVP matrix biolage dupes
> -smooth wetline through (clear, new formula) by itself and did a few finger coils for the lil fake bangs
> -sat under the dryer for 40 minutes before leaving the house
> -fluff a little bit with sally GVP matrix weightless shine spray
> 
> I will fluff more tomorrow but I do like it for first day hair. I am down to just basically doing four big ole sections to give myself some decent volume even on day one.


I love all of the different curl sizes and waves. Your hair looks so soft.


----------



## faithVA

I did stay under the dryer for another 15 minutes. I finally found a chair and table that works with my dryer. I decided to diffuse for 15 minutes instead. I'm proud of myself for staying under the dryer for 15 minutes  My roots are still wet but I hope it is good enough to sleep on. 

My hair is more defined in person but I have no idea how to take better pictures.


----------



## faithVA

Jello Shot Update

I don't remember when I put the Jello Shot in my bathroom. But it is still in the bathroom and doing fine. No color change. No different smell. No mold.

I used it on today's set. 

I've used it 3 times and I still have half of that mason jar left. Those 2 in the fridge are going to last me forever. I'm going to take a small amount and put it in the freezer and experiment with that.


----------



## GettingKinky

Does anyone in SeeSomeCurls know the new combo that Aishia is referring to on IG?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Does anyone in SeeSomeCurls know the new combo that Aishia is referring to on IG?



Mousse Def + Ouidad Climate Advanced Climate Control gel for what she's calling a "wash and fro" look. She said she used a different setting technique and will post a video soon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Mousse Def + Ouidad Climate Advanced Climate Control gel for what she's calling a "wash and fro" look. She said she used a different setting technique and will post a video soon.



I feel like I've seen other stylists not affiliated with them use that gel. But not with a mousse.


----------



## toaster

Gorgeous set @faithVA! It looks really good!


----------



## GGsKin

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Mousse Def + Ouidad Climate Advanced Climate Control gel for what she's calling a "wash and fro" look. She said she used a different setting technique and will post a video soon.


I'm not surprised she got a fro look. I was going to say that that gel was like water for me, but water does something good to my hair. I tried it some years ago and got nothing that I wanted from a gel. I resigned it for wigs.


----------



## GGsKin

@faithVA Your hair looks great. I'm loving the growth, and your definition is not camera-shy.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Mousse Def + Ouidad Climate Advanced Climate Control gel for what she's calling a "wash and fro" look. She said she used a different setting technique and will post a video soon.


Interesting. I wouldn’t have guessed she would use a Ouidad product.  She used to have a wash n fro video where she used MD + UFD.

I think they are starting to realize that people like playing with new products and they have to play along to keep people’s attention.

Have they ever mentioned Ecoslay products?


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your curls look amazing!!! And it’s growing like crazy.


----------



## Rocky91

It’s almost time for a trim, because I’m getting a little bit of snagging while styling. I’m scheduled to do it on August 20th but very tempted to go earlier. Still in grow out mode, so it will be on straight hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting. I wouldn’t have guessed she would use a Ouidad product.  She used to have a wash n fro video where she used MD + UFD.
> 
> *I think they are starting to realize that people like playing with new products and they have to play along to keep people’s attention.*
> 
> Have they ever mentioned Ecoslay products?



Ahh that makes sense.


----------



## toaster

I’m home for the weekend and went swimming with my mom this morning.

Washed with AG and innersense, conditioned with briogeo, and did a quick wash and go with UFD and mousse def. 

Hopefully this lasts a week!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m home for the weekend and went swimming with my mom this morning.
> 
> Washed with AG and innersense, conditioned with briogeo, and did a quick wash and go with UFD and mousse def.
> 
> Hopefully this lasts a week!


I’ll be waiting to hear how long this combo lasts for you. My sister just started using this combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

I took my own pre cut pictures - I had a hard time getting a good picture of the back.  I leave for my cut in an hour  I still can’t believe I’m going to drive 75+ minutes for a hair cut


----------



## shebababy

I want to get a curly cut, but I'm also wary of people touching my hair, lol. I think the natural shape is decent, but I have a tail in the back due to the being a looser texture than the rest. Anyhoo, here is my day 6 hair. The front is super frizzy because I am always playing in my hair or pulling it back into a messy bun. I'll wash and reset tomorrow


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ive used the whole ouidad line. Just not consistently.  
The climate control reminds me of the trepadora gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was in upstate NY and the humidity was a BEAST.  My hair was already sticky so it took it to the next level.  I got caught in the raining running from the car so it soaked it up a little. I’m not washing until tomorrow.  Gonna color my front too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I’m home for the weekend and went swimming with my mom this morning.
> 
> Washed with AG and innersense, conditioned with briogeo, and did a quick wash and go with UFD and mousse def.
> 
> Hopefully this lasts a week!



One of my favorite combos. It was only recently beat out by UFD and ICH.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Here's who I saw use the Ouidad


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Gorgeous set @faithVA! It looks really good!


Thank You! It is coming along.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> @faithVA Your hair looks great. I'm loving the growth, and your definition is not camera-shy.


Thank You! I'm am so happy to be able to see both the growth and definition changes


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your curls look amazing!!! And it’s growing like crazy.


Thank You. I can't wait to see your pictures. Why is it taking so long


----------



## faithVA

shebababy said:


> I want to get a curly cut, but I'm also wary of people touching my hair, lol. I think the natural shape is decent, but I have a tail in the back due to the being a looser texture than the rest. Anyhoo, here is my day 6 hair. The front is super frizzy because I am always playing in my hair or pulling it back into a messy bun. I'll wash and reset tomorrowView attachment 474181


I love your curls and all the volume and the hair in your face. I think your day 6 hair looks great.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ive used the whole ouidad line. Just not consistently.
> The climate control reminds me of the trepadora gel.


That is good to know. I wanted to try the Trepadora but will remember this since it is easier to get on the ground.


----------



## shebababy

faithVA said:


> I love your curls and all the volume and the hair in your face. I think your day 6 hair looks great.


Thank you so much. I'm trying with this summer wash n go routine.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m going to wash in the morning but I was playing around with a new gel on the front of my hair.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m going to wash in the morning but I was playing around with a new gel on the front of my hair.


What gel?


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m going to wash in the morning but I was playing around with a new gel on the front of my hair.


I need to remember if I want to try a new gel to check with you first


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> What gel?


@toaster 









						XTRA CURLS DEFINING GEL 8oz (UPGRADED)
					

*New & Improved*  Xtra Curls Defining Gel: With this new and improved version we focused specifically on bettering curl definition, and added moisture and shine properties. With this product you can bet on frizz control, without the crunchy feeling on your hair shaft, and you can easily refresh...




					www.mycurlproducts.com


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I can't wait to see your pictures. Why is it taking so long


I’m under the dryer right now. But she did a dry cut on my styling and I really like it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m under the dryer right now. But she did a dry cut on my styling and I really like it.


I'm so glad to hear that   I'm glad you are having a good experience. Thank You for the update


----------



## GettingKinky

Ok. I’m finally home. My appointment was great. This is going to be a long rambling post.

I LOVE my haircut. I’ve never in my life loved a cut as much as this one.

She cut my hair on my styling (one day old). She said I could have come in with one week old hair. I will do that next time if I don’t get a dry cut because it doesn’t make sense to have her wash my hair if I just did it.

It took her almost 90 minutes to cut my hair.
I LOVED my hair right after the cut. I could have gone home at that point, but I decided I wanted to see how it would look with her styling.

She used the following products

*Shampoo*: AG balance & Innersense hydrating hairbath.
*Conditioner*: Keramask & Innersense color radiance. She used a TON of conditioner. I though I used a lot of conditioner, but she used more.
*Stylers*: UFD/ICH/AG cloud

She picked this combo because I told her that I like volume and not a lot of shine from products.


She used *waaaay* less product than I do.
I part my hair on the left, but she styled and dried it with it parted on the right so she could flip it over after it was dry and it would have more volume.

She had me sit under the dryer for 30 minutes then she used a blow dryer (no diffuser) and blew my hair while I held my head upside down.

After it was dry she did a little clean up work on the cut.

She spent a total of 3.5 hours on my hair including the 30 minutes under the dryer


My hair came out super light and fluffy. I like it a lot, but I feel like it’s only going to last a few days.

She said my strands are on the high end of medium/low end of coarse. I always thought I was fine to medium. She said my stands are huge and strong.
She said my surface texture is smooth/silky with some cottony mixed in.

The first picture is the cut before she styled it and then after she styled it.

The second picture is my hair before the cut.

The last picture is my hair after the cut and styling.


----------



## faithVA

@GettingKinky, OK, I think I have this right. I love the 1st picture. And I love the cut. I think I like your styling better because it looks fuller.

My stylist uses less product as well and I can only get 3 days out of it. It will be interesting to see how long yours last. Its almost as if you go for volume early then you can't get longevity.

I'm so glad you had a great experience. How much of the ends did you let go of.

I see you went for the shorter in the front and it gets longer as it goes back. It has a nice shape and I think you are going to enjoy growing it out.


----------



## toaster

It looks amazing @GettingKinky !

Do you think because she used less product you’ll get less longevity?

She didn’t cut too much but now you really have a defined shape.

sounds like you found a winner!


----------



## GettingKinky

A few more comments. 

I loved the way the Innersense hydrating hairbath smells. I would get it, but I have a huge bottle of moisture poo already and I’m committed to buying black owned products.

I’ve thought about buying AG cloud in the past but it’s soooo expensive. I may look for another brand volumizng foam


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I think my styling looks fuller than hers because she had to separate it a lot while she was cutting. I think I will eventually cut the back so that it’s the same length as the sides.
I don’t think she cut too much of my length. She thinks in another 2-3 cuts my damage will be gone. She also said that even people without damages hair have “Velcro” ends.

@toaster I think it won’t last long because she didn’t use a lot of product and my hair has zero cast.
I really like her and I plan to go back in 16 weeks. I just wish she weren’t 1:20 minutes away. It makes for a looong day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I think my styling looks fuller than hers because she had to separate it a lot while she was cutting. I think I will eventually cut the back so that it’s the same length as the sides.
> I don’t think she cut too much if my length. She thinks in another 2-3 cuts my damage will be gone. She also said that even people without damages hair have “Velcro” ends.
> 
> @toaster I think it won’t last long because she didn’t use a lot of product and my hair has zero cast.
> I really like her and I plan to go back in 16 weeks. I just wish she weren’t 1:20 minutes away. It makes for a looong day.


Well your next visit shouldn't be as long. The first visit is always longer. The second time I went, I was in and out in an hour. So that is something to keep in mind. And after your 2nd visit you may choose to go 3x a year versus 4. Eventually, you may find someone closer.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Well your next visit shouldn't be as long. The first visit is always longer. The second time I went, I was in and out in an hour. So that is something to keep in mind. And after your 2nd visit you may choose to go 3x a year versus 4. Eventually, you may find someone closer.


An hour?  Did you get a dry cut?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> An hour?  Did you get a dry cut?


No. It may have been 1 hour and 15 minutes but it was the entire thing; shampoo, condition, gel, dryer and then a cut. Even my appointment next week is set for only 1 hour. I will time it but it was really short. Of course my hair is short but I think my stylists default appointments are set for an hour. If I got a dry cut, I can't imagine it being more than 20 minutes. 

My first appointment with here was about 1 1/2 to 1/ 3/4 hours. It was really short too.


----------



## GettingKinky

I may order the be kekoa rose water mousse. It’s for volumizing, it’s black woman owned and much cheaper than AG cloud. You can get 8oz for $20. Cloud is 3.6 oz for $26

but first I’m going to see how long my current set lasts.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@GettingKinky your cut looks great! I only get maybe 3-4 days out of my salon hair but the definition, volume and movement are on point as soon as I leave. My regular appointments are only about an hour and a half too. That includes the trim/cut, washing, condition, styling and drying.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting. I wouldn’t have guessed she would use a Ouidad product.  She used to have a wash n fro video where she used MD + UFD.
> 
> I think they are starting to realize that people like playing with new products and they have to play along to keep people’s attention.
> 
> *Have they ever mentioned Ecoslay products?*



Rhonda of Hydrabar Salon actually recommends the Ouidad Climate Control gel, but she says only for people with looser hair textures.

Ecoslay products have come up in conversation but only to say they've bought them but haven't gotten around to trying them yet


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I’m finally home. My appointment was great. This is going to be a long rambling post.
> 
> I LOVE my haircut. I’ve never in my life loved a cut as much as this one.
> 
> She cut my hair on my styling (one day old). She said I could have come in with one week old hair. I will do that next time if I don’t get a dry cut because it doesn’t make sense to have her wash my hair if I just did it.
> 
> It took her almost 90 minutes to cut my hair.
> I LOVED my hair right after the cut. I could have gone home at that point, but I decided I wanted to see how it would look with her styling.
> 
> She used the following products
> 
> *Shampoo*: AG balance & Innersense hydrating hairbath.
> *Conditioner*: Keramask & Innersense color radiance. She used a TON of conditioner. I though I used a lot of conditioner, but she used more.
> *Stylers*: UFD/ICH/AG cloud
> 
> She picked this combo because I told her that I like volume and not a lot of shine from products.
> 
> 
> She used *waaaay* less product than I do.
> I part my hair on the left, but she styled and dried it with it parted on the right so she could flip it over after it was dry and it would have more volume.
> 
> She had me sit under the dryer for 30 minutes then she used a blow dryer (no diffuser) and blew my hair while I held my head upside down.
> 
> After it was dry she did a little clean up work on the cut.
> 
> She spent a total of 3.5 hours on my hair including the 30 minutes under the dryer
> 
> 
> My hair came out super light and fluffy. I like it a lot, but I feel like it’s only going to last a few days.
> 
> She said my strands are on the high end of medium/low end of coarse. I always thought I was fine to medium. She said my stands are huge and strong.
> She said my surface texture is smooth/silky with some cottony mixed in.
> 
> The first picture is the cut before she styled it and then after she styled it.
> 
> The second picture is my hair before the cut.
> 
> The last picture is my hair after the cut and styling.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474195View attachment 474197View attachment 474199



I LOVE YOUR CUT!!! It came out sooo nice!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

As yall know the heat and humidity in South Florida has been downright disrespectful lol. I've been experimenting with product combos and water/product ratios to try and preserve my wash n go for longer than 3 days before it completely fros out. 

Over the last few washes, I observed that even the super hard hold I *used* to get from Jello Shot is now a much softer, flexible hold. When I'm outside for a period of time my hair gets moist and it's like the products reactivate and then dry again into frizz, which shortens the longevity of my style.

I tried UFD + Jello Shot + Trepadora Papaya Slip this past wash. I used much more of the Papaya Slip than I normally would. I first tried Papaya Slip this Spring and had adverse effects from using too much. Well, since the humidity has become unruly, I doubled up on the pumps, and my hair is holding up much better. I'm at Day 3 today and my hair has visibly less frizz. Yesterday, I even sat outside at an outdoor brunch for hours. My hair felt moist when the products reactivated from being in the elements, but by this morning, it looks no worse for the wear. 

I'm going to try this a few more times, but I think I may have stumbled upon a winner.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> @GettingKinky your cut looks great! I only get maybe 3-4 days out of my salon hair but the definition, volume and movement are on point as soon as I leave. My regular appointments are only about an hour and a half too. That includes the trim/cut, washing, condition, styling and drying.


I could definitely see a maintenance trim being quicker. She spent 90 minutes “establishing my shape”. Going forward she won’t have to do that. I could see 2 hours or less including dry time.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I LOVE YOUR CUT!!! It came out sooo nice!!!


Thanks


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> As yall know the heat and humidity in South Florida has been downright disrespectful lol. I've been experimenting with product combos and water/product ratios to try and preserve my wash n go for longer than 3 days before it completely fros out.
> 
> Over the last few washes, I observed that even the super hard hold I *used* to get from Jello Shot is now a much softer, flexible hold. When I'm outside for a period of time my hair gets moist and it's like the products reactivate and then dry again into frizz, which shortens the longevity of my style.
> 
> I tried UFD + Jello Shot + Trepadora Papaya Slip this past wash. I used much more of the Papaya Slip than I normally would. I first tried Papaya Slip this Spring and had adverse effects from using too much. Well, since the humidity has become unruly, I doubled up on the pumps, and my hair is holding up much better. I'm at Day 3 today and my hair has visibly less frizz. Yesterday, I even sat outside at an outdoor brunch for hours. My hair felt moist when the products reactivated from being in the elements, but by this morning, it looks no worse for the wear.
> 
> I'm going to try this a few more times, but I think I may have stumbled upon a winner.


Yay for finding a humidity fighting combo!!


----------



## GGsKin

I washed my hair today. I used UFD + Salon Line Gelatina, hoping for more moisture than I felt with the Gelatina alone. I used a light hand with both products, hoping to mitigate any flaking. It's a hot day today. I diffused for about 20mins and its about 95% dry. Only my roots feel slightly damp.

I forgot to add, I used the Olaplex no.6 leave-in this time, since the Gelatina gel can feel quite dry for a wash and go.


----------



## Rocky91

@GettingKinky your cut looks soo good—absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rocky91

My hair is much frizzier than usual today on day one. I’m annoyed with myself because I switched up a bunch of variables all at once, so idk where the frizz is coming from. 
-added Sally GVP Paul Mitchell the Conditioner as a leave-in vs using my usual practice of UFD or no leave-in at all
-switched up my topper foam to try to finish up design essentials platinum mousse vs my usual design essentials almond avocado or mousse def
-didn’t get under the dryer immediately because I was doing a few chores vs usually getting under there right away

oh well. Still looks pretty cute and I’m gonna wear it at least 3 days till my Wednesday swim.


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> @GettingKinky your cut looks soo good—absolutely beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## ckisland

@GettingKinky I'm so glad that your salon visit went great!!! That is so awesome that you've found a stylist that you can trust . You hair came out great  !!


----------



## ckisland

So my wash n'go ended up last 6 days without even trying, and it never got dry . So Ecostyle got an encore performance on wash day yesterday.

Cleanse: MJ Harm Me Knot
DC: TGIN Repairx Hydrating Mask (1 hr)
Leave-in: Obia Hydration Spray and Curl Moisture Cream
Styler: Ecostyle Olive Oil Gel
Time: 2hr 15min

It definitely takes me like 40ish mins to style my hair with Eco cause it has almost no slip  . But on the flip side, when I detangled my hair, it was super easy breezy even though 6 days had passed. These curls are locked in place and I love that! It's definitely going to help with ssks. I styled my hair split in half, and it honestly looks like it was cut into a little French bob  It's kinda weird but I like it!


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> @GettingKinky I'm so glad that your salon visit went great!!! That is so awesome that you've found a stylist that you can trust . You hair came out great  !!


Thanks!!  I’m so happy too.


----------



## faithVA

Even in the heat the UFD + jello shot maintains my definition. But I sweat so bad in my head that my roots lose definition and I get this mighty shrinkage. And Peppermint Pattie decided to act up and stick straight out , so I put 8 flat twist in the front and pinned them down. When I took them out I swooped the hair over and got a nice side bang. 

After the color my hair feels drier than usual. I think it will settle in after a week or two. I will probably reset on Thursday to get ready for my appointment on Saturday. I'm probably going back into 2 strands in August to let her grow out some more.


----------



## toaster

I think UFD and Jell-O shot is by far my favorite combo. I get the heavy feeling. Long lasting results. Elongated curls. Love it.

I’m going to use this combo on my next wash.


----------



## GettingKinky

The other thing I noticed when my stylist did my hair was that she was able to get it wetter than I can. I don’t know what magic she used, but my hair never gets that wet when I do it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The other thing I noticed when my stylist did my hair was that she was able to get it wetter than I can. I don’t know what magic she used, but my hair never gets that wet when I do it.


Do you bring the spray nozzle close to your hair?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Do you bring the spray nozzle close to your hair?


I don’t. Do you think that would help?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t. Do you think that would help?


Absolutely. I started doing it a few months ago and it is night and day how much water I can get into my hair. I do it for every step. I realized I lose a lot of water by using a mounted shower head. Perhaps it is not as concentrated but it also doesn't have the same amount of pressure.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Absolutely. I started doing it a few months ago and it is night and day how much water I can get into my hair. I do it for every step. I realized I lose a lot of water by using a mounted shower head. Perhaps it is not as concentrated but it also doesn't have the same amount of pressure.


I have a handheld showerhead in the shower. I never thought to use it. I’m going to try it next wash day.


----------



## GettingKinky

The wash n go my stylist did is already starting to get frizzy - it still looks good because of the shape, but I don’t like this much frizz. I’m leaving for a weekend trip on a Friday so I’ll rewash on Thursday. Starting tomorrow I’ll be in a half up/half down style.


----------



## GettingKinky

Warning: rambling post as I reminisce on my WnG journey. Feel free to ignore this entire post.

Two and a half years ago I decided I wanted to wear WnGs all the time. I had no clue what I was doing.  Around March 2019 I figured out that I needed a curly cut, but I wish I had known more about them before I got that first one. The Deva lady told me to come in with no product on my hair except leave in. My hair was so shrunken and crazy so I think she cut a LOT more hair than necessary.
But on the other hand, my hair was in pretty bad shape so maybe it was a blessing in disguise.
I learned enough from the Deva cut lady to make my hair look decent, but my hair is sooo much better now that I’ve been following BGCs for almost 2 years.

The picture below shows 
Mar 2019 - my hair if I let it dry loose (shrunk into a crazy shape). I wasn’t using nearly enough water back then.
April 2019 - the way I typically wore my hair. I dried it stretched and kept the front pinned back.
May 2019 - shortly after my 1st Deva cut
July 2022 - I think now I can finally grow out my hair since I’ve let go of a lot of the damage.

the sad thing is that my hair isn’t much longer now than it was back in May 2021


----------



## GettingKinky

I want to try UFD/jello shot/mousse def

I don’t need the 3rd styler, but I’m wondering if it will give me the matte surface finish I want. I’m not going yo try it for my next wash since I’m going out of town, but maybe the week after.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was able to get my hair in a puff. I have a few inches to spare in the back.  

I can’t wait to wash tomorrow and see how different it feels after cutting so much off. I’m hope most of my bad ends are gone


----------



## faithVA

My wash and go didn't make it. Not sure if it was my styling or just the heat. Last night I added some water and put in some twist. I wore a twist out to an appointment I have. I'm going to wash tomorrow and then put in some twist and wear a twist out for my appointment on Saturday. I'm not excited about it. I'm more just ready to get it done and over with


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My wash and go didn't make it. Not sure if it was my styling or just the heat. Last night I added some water and put in some twist. I wore a twist out to an appointment I have. I'm going to wash tomorrow and then put in some twist and wear a twist out for my appointment on Saturday. I'm not excited about it. I'm more just ready to get it done and over with


I’m sad that you aren’t excited for your appointment.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA do you want to reschedule for a time you’re more excited about your appointment? You’ve been dusting your ends so I’m sure they aren’t horrible right now.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA do you want to reschedule for a time you’re more excited about your appointment? You’ve been dusting your ends so I’m sure they aren’t horrible right now.


I'm going to keep my appointment. Now that my hair is longer I want to see how she does my wash and go and see if it looks any better than the last time. And if there is something I'm not doing right I want her to catch it now better than later. 

My ends aren't horrible but they are starting to tangle more than they did a month ago. So I definitely want her to look at them.

I don't have anything that needs to be fixed fortunately so that might be why the lack of excitement. I'm good though.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sad that you aren’t excited for your appointment.


It's OK. I'm not getting it cut into a new style and I still have many months before it is long enough for me to want to cut it in a style. So this is just a maintenance appointment. It needs to be done.


----------



## toaster

Haven’t done a length check in a while. Here’s my hair in mid-December versus mid-July.

Happy with my retention so far.


----------



## GettingKinky

Nice progress @toaster


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

That's a lot of good growth @toaster


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Nice progress @toaster


@toaster, that really is great progress. And didn't you also have a trim in that timeframe?


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> @toaster, that really is great progress. And didn't you also have a trim in that timeframe?


Yes! One pretty conservative trim at the salon. Planning to get another trim in late November or early December. She charges existing clients the new client price if your appointments are more than six months apart. 

Based on where my hair is now, I don’t think I’ll be back to my pre-horrific cut length by December in the front of my hair, but the back may be longer!


----------



## GGsKin

Great progress! @toaster


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair for the first time since my cut this morning.

My hair is a LOT shorter. It is barely SL curly when it’s soaking wet.  On the plus side 

My products should last quite a bit longer since I don’t need to use nearly as much. 
It’s easier to rake my hair since most of the damaged hair is gone and it doesn’t snag as much
I still LOVE the shape


----------



## Rocky91

@toaster Excellent retention!  

Would you mind naming 2-3 practices that you think are important for retention while doing wash and goes?


----------



## GGsKin

I'm travelling tomorrow to visit family for the weekend, so I decided to reset today. I did a diy clay mask on my hair, before DCing and setting my wash and go with UFD. I diffused for 30mins. The roots at the front are still a little wet so I'll probably diffuse a little more before bed.


----------



## Rocky91

I’m loving doux mousse def wash and go’s. I use it by itself and it makes for a quick midweek refresh. 

I’m also experimenting with parting right now. Tried fake bangs (hard to preserve at night), side parts on both sides (go-to, but starting to get bored of it), and now lately been doing a fake slick back no-part type of look. Just to be jazzy


----------



## GettingKinky

Rocky91 said:


> I’m loving doux mousse def wash and go’s. I use it by itself and it makes for a quick midweek refresh.
> 
> I’m also experimenting with parting right now. Tried fake bangs (hard to preserve at night), side parts on both sides (go-to, but starting to get bored of it), and now lately been doing a fake slick back no-part type of look. Just to be jazzy


Do you have any pictures of the slick back no-part look?


----------



## toaster

Rocky91 said:


> @toaster Excellent retention!
> 
> Would you mind naming 2-3 practices that you think are important for retention while doing wash and goes?


Sure!!

let me see:

1- gentle detangling during the wash process. I don’t rush my wash day at all. I think this helps me with any mechanical breakage.

2- I don’t touch my hair after it’s set unless I’m putting my buff on at night or putting it in a pineapple to work out. I think we touch our hair more than we think. I don’t mess with the part, no styling of my edges or anything. My hair looks however it looks. Another reason I spend a good amount of time on getting a good set.

Okay that’s just 2, but I think those are my main points!  Otherwise I just cleanse, condition and style as usual.


----------



## ckisland

Today was wash day for me! This wash n'go didn't last quite as well as the last one, but I still made it to the 6th day   . I decided to try the bootleg tangle teezer brush I bought months ago again, and it was pretty easy breezy to use. I don't know what changed  . Only thing is when I went back to detangle as I was rinsing out my DC, my hair poofed like crazy! So I ended up back in the arms of my leatherwood brush  . I think I'll pull the teezer brush out when I protective style. I also tried Eco Style Black Castor Oil Gel and it was great  . The application was so much smoother than Eco Olive Oil! I'm happy! The pics below are of my hair fully dry after sitting under the bonnet for 45 mins. My phone camera is pretty terrible, but my hair is so defined 

Cleanser: Harm Me Knot
DC: Obia Babassu Therapy Mask (I ended up running errands, so it was in for like 4 hours  )
Leave-in: Obia Curl Hydration Spray and Curl Moisture Cream
Styler: Eco Style Black Castor Oil


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rocky91 said:


> I’m loving doux mousse def wash and go’s. I use it by itself and it makes for a quick midweek refresh.
> 
> I’m also experimenting with parting right now. Tried fake bangs (hard to preserve at night), side parts on both sides (go-to, but starting to get bored of it), and now lately been doing a fake slick back no-part type of look. Just to be jazzy



I moved my part to the middle my last two washes for jazziness lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

Really cute @ckisland


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> Do you have any pictures of the slick back no-part look?


This is not the greatest picture, but here is a quick snap. I am just desperately seeking the kind of volume in the crown area that you get with shorter hair that doesn’t flop over. I think I’d need some layers to achieve it for real, but this will do for now. You can see that my hair is still kind of determined to go flop over into a side part anyways, but at least I don’t have a super defined “line.”

I think it looks better in person?  maybe not. Either way, I got tired of the straight line to the scalp side parts.


----------



## Rocky91

toaster said:


> Sure!!
> 
> let me see:
> 
> 1- gentle detangling during the wash process. I don’t rush my wash day at all. I think this helps me with any mechanical breakage.
> 
> 2- I don’t touch my hair after it’s set unless I’m putting my buff on at night or putting it in a pineapple to work out. I think we touch our hair more than we think. I don’t mess with the part, no styling of my edges or anything. My hair looks however it looks. Another reason I spend a good amount of time on getting a good set.
> 
> Okay that’s just 2, but I think those are my main points!  Otherwise I just cleanse, condition and style as usual.


Thank you so much for sharing this! I am definitely failing #2 very miserably right now  I need to narrow down a “signature look” and learn to leave my hair alone.


----------



## Rocky91

oneastrocurlie said:


> I moved my part to the middle my last two washes for jazziness lol.


I love middle parts! But I think they look corny at my current length because of the density. When I stretch out my hair with the dryer, they look great. But I am trying to reserve stretching for special occasions only.

I would love to see your jazzy middle part


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Sure!!
> 
> let me see:
> 
> 1- gentle detangling during the wash process. I don’t rush my wash day at all. I think this helps me with any mechanical breakage.
> 
> 2- I don’t touch my hair after it’s set unless I’m putting my buff on at night or putting it in a pineapple to work out. I think we touch our hair more than we think. I don’t mess with the part, no styling of my edges or anything. My hair looks however it looks. Another reason I spend a good amount of time on getting a good set.
> 
> Okay that’s just 2, but I think those are my main points!  Otherwise I just cleanse, condition and style as usual.


I’m impressed that you don’t touch your hair. I have such a hard time keeping my hands away from my curls.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I’m impressed that you don’t touch your hair. I have such a hard time keeping my hands away from my curls.



Me too. I'm constantly playing with my curls


----------



## toaster

Tomorrow was supposed to be wash day, but my social butterfly of a husband has made plans for us all day.

Putting in olaplex steps 0 and 3 and then going to wash my hair and style with UFD and Jell-O shot!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Tomorrow was supposed to be wash day, but my social butterfly of a husband has made plans for us all day.
> 
> Putting in olaplex steps 0 and 3 and then going to wash my hair and style with UFD and Jell-O shot!


He sounds fun. I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I washed my hair for the first time since my cut this morning.
> 
> My hair is a LOT shorter. It is barely SL curly when it’s soaking wet.  On the plus side
> 
> My products should last quite a bit longer since I don’t need to use nearly as much.
> It’s easier to rake my hair since most of the damaged hair is gone and it doesn’t snag as much
> I still LOVE the shape


I know it is shorter but hopefully your overall experience is nicer while it is growing out.  Glad you love the shape


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Today was wash day for me! This wash n'go didn't last quite as well as the last one, but I still made it to the 6th day   . I decided to try the bootleg tangle teezer brush I bought months ago again, and it was pretty easy breezy to use. I don't know what changed  . Only thing is when I went back to detangle as I was rinsing out my DC, my hair poofed like crazy! So I ended up back in the arms of my leatherwood brush  . I think I'll pull the teezer brush out when I protective style. I also tried Eco Style Black Castor Oil Gel and it was great  . The application was so much smoother than Eco Olive Oil! I'm happy! The pics below are of my hair fully dry after sitting under the bonnet for 45 mins. My phone camera is pretty terrible, but my hair is so defined
> 
> Cleanser: Harm Me Knot
> DC: Obia Babassu Therapy Mask (I ended up running errands, so it was in for like 4 hours  )
> Leave-in: Obia Curl Hydration Spray and Curl Moisture Cream
> Styler: Eco Style Black Castor Oil
> 
> View attachment 474345View attachment 474347View attachment 474349


Glad you are loving your hair. Yeah, taking great pics can be really tough. I can relate to how it looks much better in person than in the pic


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> This is not the greatest picture, but here is a quick snap. I am just desperately seeking the kind of volume in the crown area that you get with shorter hair that doesn’t flop over. I think I’d need some layers to achieve it for real, but this will do for now. You can see that my hair is still kind of determined to go flop over into a side part anyways, but at least I don’t have a super defined “line.”
> 
> I think it looks better in person?  maybe not. Either way, I got tired of the straight line to the scalp side parts. View attachment 474355


They should put the camera in the mirror so it captures what we see  I look in the mirror and love it and then take a picture and  Then I go look at the mirror to see what's wrong. It is soooo confusing. 

But your hair looks lovely in the picture and I know it looks better in person


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m impressed that you don’t touch your hair. I have such a hard time keeping my hands away from my curls.


My hands stay in my head. But I haven't had curls in 50+ years so I'm giving myself a past this year


----------



## faithVA

I really didn't manage my hair well this week. I colored last Friday and styled. The heat, humidity and sweat poofed my roots and really shortened my style. I was over it. Put in twist Tuesday for a meeting Wednesday. I have had on my buff since then. 

During my lunch break I shampooed, conditioned and detangled. I put in a leave-in and will put in some twist for a twist out while I watch the olympics this evening. I will wear a twist out to appointment tomorrow. And if I get super lazy it may be in a puff. But she shouldn't have to do much because it will be cleaned and detangled


----------



## ckisland

Coming back to say that the level 10 hold on Eco BCO is a whole lie!! I put my hair in a low pony to sleep, and my hair looks a good 5 days old   . It's cute, but it ain't going to make it.


----------



## toaster

Thanks @faithVA!! I can’t wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thanks @faithVA!! I can’t wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow.


I will take pictures before I head home if I can. My appointment is late and I won't get out of there until after 7. It should still be light enough for pics though.


----------



## toaster

@ckisland have you tried a wash and go without a leave in? If you put something creamy under a gel it will counteract the hold.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @ckisland have you tried a wash and go without a leave in? If you put something creamy under a gel it will counteract the hold.


This is true, but she is using a non-botanical gel and a really intense gel. So wouldn't she want to put something underneath it? I do agree that the cream is probably too much but I'm thinking another type of leave-in might work under the eco styler.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> They should put the camera in the mirror so it captures what we see  I look in the mirror and love it and then take a picture and  Then I go look at the mirror to see what's wrong. It is soooo confusing.
> 
> But your hair looks lovely in the picture and I know it looks better in person


This!!!

Why does this happen? I hope in real life my hair looks the way I see it in the mirror.


----------



## ckisland

toaster said:


> @ckisland have you tried a wash and go without a leave in? If you put something creamy under a gel it will counteract the hold.





faithVA said:


> This is true, but she is using a non-botanical gel and a really intense gel. So wouldn't she want to put something underneath it? I do agree that the cream is probably too much but I'm thinking another type of leave-in might work under the eco styler.


I haven't tried a gel only wash n'go in years because I hate my hair feeling dry, hard and crunchy. I may try one with my MJ Coily Custard, but that'll probably be the only one I'd trust with no leave-in. Like @faithVA mentioned, I used a "real" gel so I definitely don't trust it plan. I'm mainly surprised because I did 2 wash n'gos back to back with Eco Olive Oil using the same leave-in and my results were the perfect balance of softness and week long hold. If the hold of EOO is a 10, then EBCO is like a 8  

Forgot to add: Eco has flaked on me horribly in the past (even on it's own), and that's another reason why I'm just coming back to it. I've only experienced 2 leave-ins that worked with my hair and with Eco, and one was V05 conditioner   .


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> This is true, but she is using a non-botanical gel and a really intense gel. So wouldn't she want to put something underneath it? I do agree that the cream is probably too much but I'm thinking another type of leave-in might work under the eco styler.


I’ve always had good results with kinky curly knot today under gels.


----------



## toaster

@ckisland @faithVA yeah I definitely would try a botanical based gel or kinky curly knot today like @GettingKinky suggests!

If you’re looking for more hold, that may help!


----------



## toaster

After 1 hour and 50 minutes in the shower, I’m under the dryer.

Definitely need to get tips from Abena to see how she washes her hair and how long it takes. From there, I’ll adjust my hair goal.

Do we think it really takes Aisha less than an hour to wash and style all of her hair?! I know I’ve watched YouTube videos from the beginning of the pandemic and in the digital library of her wash day, but I’m still astounded. She has so much hair!


----------



## toaster

It's A 10 Coily Miracle Gelled Oil | Gels & Glazes | Sally Beauty
					

Shop for Coily Miracle Gelled Oil from It's A 10 at Sally Beauty. Intensive natural conditioners weightlessly coat each strand with sleek definition and a glossy finish.




					www.sallybeauty.com
				




Do I need this? No. Do I want this. Obviously.

It’s a 10 used to be my jam when I was doing roller sets.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> After 1 hour and 50 minutes in the shower, I’m under the dryer.
> 
> Definitely need to get tips from Abena to see how she washes her hair and how long it takes. From there, I’ll adjust my hair goal.
> 
> Do we think it really takes Aisha less than an hour to wash and style all of her hair?! I know I’ve watched YouTube videos from the beginning of the pandemic and in the digital library of her wash day, but I’m still astounded. She has so much hair!


An hour and 50 minutes not including drying???  I don’t have the patience for that. Would you really cut your hair shorter if Abena told you that seems like a normal amount of time?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> An hour and 50 minutes not including drying???  I don’t have the patience for that. Would you really cut your hair shorter if Abena told you that seems like a normal amount of time?


Heck no! I wouldn’t it cut it shorter, but I’d decide what length was enough for me and then just maintain.

I’m not sure how long my hair will hang if I grow it to say, hip length again. But that’s probably all the hair I want on my head.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster 
Aisha has something in her stories where she says she started her wash day at 11:44 and was 70% dry at 12:31. That’s super quick!!


----------



## faithVA

I'm at the salon. Annazette my stylist is such a lovely person. I keep saying I'm going to find someone closer but I tend to like to find someone and stick to them. So I will be back. 

I was late. Blah . Don't know what  is going on with me today. She started my hair between 615 and 620. She did my eyebrows while the conditioner was in. They look sooo much better. 

She used 5 pumps of UFD and 3 pumps of ICH. Will find out which size bottles she used.  

She put in 3 pumps of  UFD and let me feel it. She added some water. And let me feel it. She added 1.5 pumps of UFD. Added more water. Added 3 pumps of ICH. And more water. She let me feel it at each stage.

Then she moved me away from the bowl and took her time separate and styling. Then I pput my head back and shook, to the right side and shook, to the front and shook. And it was a vigorous shake.

I'm under the dryer.  I love her dryer. Its notcyoi hot and it's not uncomfortable. 

Will update again in a few.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm at the salon. Annazette my stylist is such a lovely person. I keep saying I'm going to find someone closer but I tend to like to find someone and stick to them. So I will be back.
> 
> I was late. Blah . Don't know what  is going on with me today. She started my hair between 615 and 620. She did my eyebrows while the conditioner was in. They look sooo much better.
> 
> She used 5 pumps of UFD and 3 pumps of ICH. Will find out which size bottles she used.
> 
> She put in 3 pumps of  UFD and let me feel it. She added some water. And let me feel it. She added 1.5 pumps of UFD. Added more water. Added 3 pumps of ICH. And more water. She let me feel it at each stage.
> 
> Then she moved me away from the bowl and took her time separate and styling. Then I pput my head back and shook, to the right side and shook, to the front and shook. And it was a vigorous shake.
> 
> I'm under the dryer.  I love her dryer. Its notcyoi hot and it's not uncomfortable.
> 
> Will update again in a few.


I’m so glad that you’re having a good appointment. Does your hair feel different when she applies products v when you do it yourself?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster
> Aisha has something in her stories where she says she started her wash day at 11:44 and was 70% dry at 12:31. That’s super quick!!


I saw that!! I don’t understand it. Her hair is sooo dense. It’s also a frizzball by day 4 , but still!


----------



## toaster

Yay for updates @faithVA ! Sounds like a great appointment so far


----------



## faithVA

I'm back from my appointment. I estimate that my hair took a total of 1.5 hours from shampoo to end of cut. I did get my ends clipped and I didn't get a shape. We talked about it and I will consider a shape next year.

I think my hair looks better as it dries out a bit. The first pics are in the parking lot right after the appointment. The yellow pictures are in my 1/2 bath. Sorry, the lighting is yellow. I was too lazy to go upstairs and take pics  And my eyes look sleepy because I've been eating too much gluten. I have to do better.

She actually got Peppermint Pattie to lay down


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m so glad that you’re having a good appointment. Does your hair feel different when she applies products v when you do it yourself?


Yes. She applies very little product. When my hair was very short she applied 3 pumps of UFD and 1 to 2 pumps of ICH. Now that my hair is longer, she uses 5 pumps of UFD and 3 pumps of ICH. I am using way more product than that. 

I'm not sure I fully understand what heavy feels like but I'm going to give it a try. She uses way less water but she uses water between every application. 

But she also goes more for volume on day 1. And I want more definition. So I will probably use more UFD and work it in more to see if I can get more definition so my hair last longer.

I'm not sure how long this set will last but I don't give it 5 days. It's way too fluffy.


----------



## toaster

Peppermint pattie is looking amazing! I’m so glad she listened to you and didn’t give you a shape you didn’t ask for. Your hair is flourishing @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Peppermint pattie is looking amazing! I’m so glad she listened to you and didn’t give you a shape you didn’t ask for. Your hair is flourishing @faithVA


Yeah, she is really a nice person. I just made sure I did better at communicating. 

I am happy with my progress. I looking forward to seeing where it is in December.


----------



## faithVA

And my stylist did create her own hair care line which she sells in her shop. She said some of her customers could afford her appointment but couldn't afford the high price products recommended and would just go home and use what they had. So she made a less expensive line which still was good for the hair so they could better take care of their hair and still use things that were budget friendly.

I think she used the shampoo and conditioner on my hair. But for my coily hair I don't think it is the best thing. I can see how if people use different shampoos and conditioners they can have problems detangling. I never have problems detangling with what I use. But if I were to use what she used it would take me much longer. There is a big difference in results even if you use quality products.

Anyway, I did buy the twist cream because I didn't have anything to use when I do 2 strand twists.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Your hair looks great @faithVA 

You are definitely on the grow!!!


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Your hair looks great @faithVA
> 
> You are definitely on the grow!!!


Thank You @sunshinebeautiful.  Finally!


----------



## Rocky91

@faithVA your hair looks soooo good!!  there’s such a nice shine in the outdoor pics.

does she have a gel and does she sell it online?  I love trying new gels.


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster
> Aisha has something in her stories where she says she started her wash day at 11:44 and was 70% dry at 12:31. That’s super quick!!


How is this possible? Did she say what she used? The only thing that gets me dry that fast is foam.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i took a peek at Aishia’s stories and I see she’s already in a puff. Blaming it on her hair not being completely dry.

I think I am okay with the time it takes to set my hair. My goals are to have defined curls with minimal frizz for at least 7 days. I’m not as much into volume, so I’m okay sacrificing that.

I think a true “wash hour” is unattainable for my goals.


----------



## toaster

Rocky91 said:


> How is this possible? Did she say what she used? The only thing that gets me dry that fast is foam.


She wasn’t dry and less than 24 hours later she was in a puff


----------



## Rocky91

Longer post, but I wanted to share: I did my younger family member’s hair yesterday after we went to the pool. I’m kicking myself for not taking a picture, because omg it was perfection. She has super dense 4c hair and wasn’t satisfied with her wash and goes. Her density is so beautiful, I’m so jealous  one section of her hair is like my whole head. I coached her through UFD application in the shower and then raked through some wetline and sat her under my dryer. I also sent her home with a bottle of UFD, matrix shampoo and conditioner, and wetline so she could recreate it at home.

I think I might want to do hair as a summer side hustle, y’all (I teach). Playing in curls and coils is so much fun!! My husband is laughing at me thinking about getting a cosmetology license because a few years ago, I thought I wanted to do personal training during my summers so I have a license for that I don’t use. 

but seriously, doing her hair in a way that she has NEVER seen it was sooo satisfying. I need to think about it some more but I might be taking appointments 5 years from now.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> @faithVA your hair looks soooo good!!  there’s such a nice shine in the outdoor pics.
> 
> does she have a gel and does she sell it online?  I love trying new gels.


Thank You. My hair glistens with some gels. She thought my hair was still wet when I came from the dryer. The color helps.

She does have a gek. I will check to see if it is online. She didn't use it in my hair though. 

I will let you know what I found.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> How is this possible? Did she say what she used? The only thing that gets me dry that fast is foam.


Yeah my hair dries fast with foam.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Longer post, but I wanted to share: I did my younger family member’s hair yesterday after we went to the pool. I’m kicking myself for not taking a picture, because omg it was perfection. She has super dense 4c hair and wasn’t satisfied with her wash and goes. Her density is so beautiful, I’m so jealous  one section of her hair is like my whole head. I coached her through UFD application in the shower and then raked through some wetline and sat her under my dryer. I also sent her home with a bottle of UFD, matrix shampoo and conditioner, and wetline so she could recreate it at home.
> 
> I think I might want to do hair as a summer side hustle, y’all (I teach). Playing in curls and coils is so much fun!! My husband is laughing at me thinking about getting a cosmetology license because a few years ago, I thought I wanted to do personal training during my summers so I have a license for that I don’t use.
> 
> but seriously, doing her hair in a way that she has NEVER seen it was sooo satisfying. I need to think about it some more but I might be taking appointments 5 years from now.


As far as I know if you walk people through but don't touch their hair you don't need a license. You can just brand yourself a coach. If you wanted a license you could coach until you finished your license. 

I know in VA you don't need a license to be a shampoo person. And braiders aren't necessary licensed. So check into what you really need.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I want to go back to a washngo but its so nice to see some length on my head.

I will see what happens if I wash today.  My scalp was itching last night after I put my bonnet on.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I hit a milestone this weekend. Wash, conditioned, styled my wash and go, semi dried it (with a diffuser), got fully dressed and put make up on to go out the door in about an hour. I used UFD and CR mousse and applied it 8 sections. It probably could have lasted a few days but I was in the pool the very next day. But I was quite pleased with my speedy results.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I hit a milestone this weekend. Wash, conditioned, styled my wash and go, semi dried it (with a diffuser), got fully dressed and put make up on to go out the door in about an hour. I used UFD and CR mousse and applied it 8 sections. It probably could have lasted a few days but I was in the pool the very next day. But I was quite pleased with my speedy results.


Yeah that is a milestone. Getting ready in an hour period is fabulous


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> @faithVA your hair looks soooo good!!  there’s such a nice shine in the outdoor pics.
> 
> does she have a gel and does she sell it online?  I love trying new gels.


Her gel is sold online but it is currently out of stock. 

Geltastick | satzhair


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 That’s awesome that you were able to help your family member with her hair. I tried to do a wash n go for my niece once, but she got bored while I was detangling her hair so I had to abort. There was no way she was going to sit through the gel and drying steps. (She’s only 7) maybe I’ll try again in a few years.


----------



## toaster

That’s amazing @oneastrocurlie !!


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> Her gel is sold online but it is currently out of stock.
> 
> Geltastick | satzhair


Thank you! I will check back and try it out. The ingredients remind me of IC Fantasia, which my hair really likes.


----------



## Rocky91

GettingKinky said:


> @Rocky91 That’s awesome that you were able to help your family member with her hair. I tried to do a wash n go for my niece once, but she got bored while I was detangling her hair so I had to abort. There was no way she was going to sit through the gel and drying steps. (She’s only 7) maybe I’ll try again in a few years.


She was having trouble with detangling too, until I showed her that she needed to add wayyyy more conditioner and water. She reminds me of you actually, lol! She has such a light hand with product application.


----------



## GettingKinky

As much as I love my haircut, I’m a little sad that it’s this short. I’m not sure if I will be able to make it last 7 days at this  length. And it’s much harder to recover from the smooshed bonnet state.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> As much as I love my haircut, I’m a little sad that it’s this short. I’m not sure if I will be able to make it last 7 days at this  length. And it’s much harder to recover from the smooshed bonnet state.



You should be able to at least get 5 and then put it up for the other days. My hair is way shorter and coiler than yours and with the right product application I can get 5. You may just need to adapt your product application a little right now until it grows out a little longer. 

For me every length change comes with a learning curve. The good news is that with every inch your regrow it is easier. So next month should be easier than this month. 

It is harder to recover from the smooshed bonnet state. When the ladies here would say they shake and go, you have to have the length and the weight to do that. Other wise it is a manual fluff. Not sure if this helps, but I take my bonnet off immediately and give my hair at least 15 minutes to rebound before I touch it. And if I'm doing a morning shower, I touch it after that. 

 It is tough now but in a few months I think things will be closer to normal for you.


----------



## faithVA

This is day 3 hair. Since I haven't gone anywhere I haven't fluffed it. I think that will help it last. My roots are done. So I'm not sure. Usually once they are gone I have a day. Shall see. It looks more defined in person.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You should be able to at least get 5 and then put it up for the other days. My hair is way shorter and coiler than yours and with the right product application I can get 5. You may just need to adapt your product application a little right now until it grows out a little longer.
> 
> For me every length change comes with a learning curve. The good news is that with every inch your regrow it is easier. So next month should be easier than this month.
> 
> It is harder to recover from the smooshed bonnet state. When the ladies here would say they shake and go, you have to have the length and the weight to do that. Other wise it is a manual fluff. Not sure if this helps, but I take my bonnet off immediately and give my hair at least 15 minutes to rebound before I touch it. And if I'm doing a morning shower, I touch it after that.
> 
> It is tough now but in a few months I think things will be closer to normal for you.


Thanks. I haven’t worked out for the last few days. I think that also helps my hair unsmoosh. 

If I can get 5 days, 2 days in a puff will work for me.

Ok. No more being sad about the length. I still really the the shape (on the good hair days). I will learn to get better at fluffing.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I haven’t worked out for the last few days. I think that also helps my hair unsmoosh.
> 
> If I can get 5 days, 2 days in a puff will work for me.
> 
> Ok. No more being sad about the length. I still really the the shape (on the good hair days). I will learn to get better at fluffing.


You are allowed to be sad for a little while. Let's see. I was sad/mad for 6 months I think  But that is too long.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> You are allowed to be sad for a little while. Let's see. I was sad/mad for 6 months I think  But that is too long.


I’m still furious.  Give me a year


----------



## EmmJaii

toaster said:


> I think UFD and Jell-O shot is by far my favorite combo. I get the heavy feeling. Long lasting results. Elongated curls. Love it.
> 
> I’m going to use this combo on my next wash.


Do you wait at all between application of UFD and Jell-O shot? When I use it right after UFD, my hair is still really wet, so it seems to undo the strong hold of the Jell-O shot. I tried waiting 30 mins after UFD, but the Jell-O shot was still not holding as strongly. Can’t figure it out.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m still furious.  Give me a year


Yeah, I'm furious with you. When I saw it again, I was like  You get as long as you want. 

I remember back when I had a curl, my hair was down my back. I went to get a trim, and he trimmed it all the way back to ear length.  I was just stunned.


----------



## faithVA

EmmJaii said:


> Do you wait at all between application of UFD and Jell-O shot? When I use it right after UFD, my hair is still really wet, so it seems to undo the strong hold of the Jell-O shot. I tried waiting 30 mins after UFD, but the Jell-O shot was still not holding as strongly. Can’t figure it out.


You might have too much water. It should be wet enough for to allow even distribution but not so wet that the jello-shot doesn't adhere.

The topper can usually be put on right behind the UFD.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just finished working out. Bump this hair.


----------



## toaster

EmmJaii said:


> Do you wait at all between application of UFD and Jell-O shot? When I use it right after UFD, my hair is still really wet, so it seems to undo the strong hold of the Jell-O shot. I tried waiting 30 mins after UFD, but the Jell-O shot was still not holding as strongly. Can’t figure it out.


I don’t wait! I apply right in the shower, but I know others do wait.

Ive tried applying UFD on soaking wet hair and then applying Jell-O shot without adding water in between, and with adding water in between.

I don’t notice a difference in the strength of hold, but like @faithVA said, you might have too much water OR not enough Jell-O shot.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I'm furious with you. When I saw it again, I was like  You get as long as you want.
> 
> I remember back when I had a curl, my hair was down my back. I went to get a trim, and he trimmed it all the way back to ear length.  I was just stunned.


Ear length?! What is wrong with these stylists?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Ear length?! What is wrong with these stylists?


I have no idea. There are a lot of scissor happy stylists. And then stylists want to look at you funny when you want to talk about the cut. There are too many of us with bad cuts to dismiss it. And I have spoken with white women and they have the same issue with stylists cutting too much. 

But may those days be behind us.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As I sit here thinking I will probably cowash. My scalp is itchy.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Rocky91 said:


> Longer post, but I wanted to share: I did my younger family member’s hair yesterday after we went to the pool. I’m kicking myself for not taking a picture, because omg it was perfection. She has super dense 4c hair and wasn’t satisfied with her wash and goes. Her density is so beautiful, I’m so jealous  one section of her hair is like my whole head. I coached her through UFD application in the shower and then raked through some wetline and sat her under my dryer. I also sent her home with a bottle of UFD, matrix shampoo and conditioner, and wetline so she could recreate it at home.
> 
> I think I might want to do hair as a summer side hustle, y’all (I teach). Playing in curls and coils is so much fun!! My husband is laughing at me thinking about getting a cosmetology license because a few years ago, I thought I wanted to do personal training during my summers so I have a license for that I don’t use.
> 
> but seriously, doing her hair in a way that she has NEVER seen it was sooo satisfying. I need to think about it some more but I might be taking appointments 5 years from now.



I can relate. I don't want to do hair professionally lol but I have been dying to try to hydrate and define someone else's hair, particularly someone with longer hair than mine. I think it will come out sooooo cute but I haven't had anyone take me up on the offer just yet


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

EmmJaii said:


> Do you wait at all between application of UFD and Jell-O shot? When I use it right after UFD, my hair is still really wet, so it seems to undo the strong hold of the Jell-O shot. I tried waiting 30 mins after UFD, but the Jell-O shot was still not holding as strongly. Can’t figure it out.



Hmmm.... I assumed it was the humidity that was undoing the strong hold I used to get months ago from Jello Shot, but yeah, IDK


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The My curls gel has some heavy weight to it.  I used it as a topper but next time I will try it by itself.  I used Curl Origin Pink Superfruits weightless gel underneath. 

if you’re looking for an affordable moisturizing line. Keracare Curl essence is highly moisturizing and affordable. I like the whole lineup minus the oil and coco spray because I never bought them. Affordable and it works.
I used the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmmm.... I assumed it was the humidity that was undoing the strong hold I used to get months ago from Jello Shot, but yeah, IDK


It could be humidity. Do you have strong hold when you come from under the dryer? And it holds until you go outside?

If it is humidity, you may need a non botanical topper that helps with humidity; trepadora is one. Jello shot is botanical so it will suck up water.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The My curls gel has some heavy weight to it.  I used it as a topper but next time I will try it by itself.  I used Curl Origin Pink Superfruits weightless gel underneath.
> 
> if you’re looking for an affordable moisturizing line. Keracare Curl essence is highly moisturizing and affordable. I like the whole lineup minus the oil and coco spray because I never bought them. Affordable and it works.
> I used the shampoo and conditioner.


Thanks for that tip. Definitely need something available on the ground.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If only I could sit under this dryer for a full two hours. My hair would be BEEYOUTTTiFUl. 

but alas, a sister doesn’t have the patience.  Let’s see if I can make it to 830 without jumping out my skin.


----------



## GettingKinky

@EmmJaii I don’t wait between my UFD and jello shot application. I don’t get super strong/crunchy hold,  but I always assumed it was because I don’t dry my hair enough.

@faithVA I can’t believe your stylist cut you to ear length. That’s inexcusable.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @EmmJaii I don’t wait between my UFD and jello shot application. I don’t get super strong/crunchy hold,  but I always assumed it was because I don’t dry my hair enough.
> 
> @faithVA I can’t believe your stylist cut you to ear length. That’s inexcusable.


Fortunately it was long ago. But I've had my ordeals with stylists.


----------



## Rocky91

I got a picture of my family member’s hair to share. She got an unasked-for layered cut during her last silk press and you can kind of see it, but overall, I don’t think the shape is too bad at all. 

I love her hair so much. if I had this density and nice coarse strands, you wouldn’t be able to tell me nothing lol.


----------



## Rocky91

Another picture to track progress—I needed to be sure that wash and go’s were not derailing length retention, which is my goal this year. Happy to report that it seems things are moving along fine. Tonight’s pic was taken by DH and he used some flash, but I think it’s a decent comparison. I also did a classic hair board pose snap with arms akimbo.

it’s not groundbreaking, earth shattering unicorn growth, but I will surely take it for this fine stranded head of mine. I got a very light trim today (asked for 1/8th of an inch) and I resisted the urge to tell her to make it fully even. Going to continue moving along with the wash and go as my primary style and cut down experimentation (manipulation) now that I know how to do a solid wash and go. If I end the year at the 3 line after a trim, I’ll be satisfied.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s mine and imma stick beside it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So, my hair wasnt anywhere near dry before bed and it mushed all over the place.  Not a big deal to me. I'll probably be washing in a few days anyway because Im trying to incorporate working out after work when I get home.


----------



## toaster

That’s great growth @Rocky91 !!


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I got a picture of my family member’s hair to share. She got an unasked-for layered cut during her last silk press and you can kind of see it, but overall, I don’t think the shape is too bad at all.
> 
> I love her hair so much. if I had this density and nice coarse strands, you wouldn’t be able to tell me nothing lol. View attachment 474415


Very nice. Do you think she will do it again?


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> Another picture to track progress—I needed to be sure that wash and go’s were not derailing length retention, which is my goal this year. Happy to report that it seems things are moving along fine. Tonight’s pic was taken by DH and he used some flash, but I think it’s a decent comparison. I also did a classic hair board pose snap with arms akimbo.
> 
> it’s not groundbreaking, earth shattering unicorn growth, but I will surely take it for this fine stranded head of mine. I got a very light trim today (asked for 1/8th of an inch) and I resisted the urge to tell her to make it fully even. Going to continue moving along with the wash and go as my primary style and cut down experimentation (manipulation) now that I know how to do a solid wash and go. If I end the year at the 3 line after a trim, I’ll be satisfied. View attachment 474417
> View attachment 474419


Looks great and it looks healthy. With the additional inches, has it changed your wash and go any?


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> Very nice. Do you think she will do it again?


Absolutely! She has always been low maintenance and now to find that she can get a very well-defined wash and go...she may never do another twistout


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> Looks great and it looks healthy. With the additional inches, has it changed your wash and go any?


Maybe it hangs a little bit longer, but that could also be better technique on my part. I would love for it to brush my shoulders while shrunken, but that might not happen till like waist length for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Rocky91 you did a great job on your relative’s hair!  And your growth progress is impressive.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA Let’s go ahead and stay angry for 2 years  

December 2020 pre cut (Day 1 hair) - December 2020 post cut (Day 3 hair) - July 2021 (Day 5 hair)


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA Let’s go ahead and stay angry for 2 years
> 
> December 2020 pre cut (Day 1 hair) - December 2020 post cut (Day 3 hair) - July 2021 (Day 5 hair)View attachment 474439


I just don't even understand. I could have given you a nice U-cut because it already looked good. It just needed to be touched up. 

Makes me want to find a sharpie and just draw emoticons on their face. I'm just so confused by the whole thing.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I really don’t understand why he did that to your hair. Did you ever reach out to Mona and complain?


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky no, I never reached out to Mona! I was (and still am) so angry about it I don’t think I could really get my point across without bursting into tears.

What bothers me the most is that’s it’s still SO wonky. Short in the front and a random long piece in the back.

It’s going to take a long time for my front to catch up, but I’m trying to focus on the positives and that you can’t see my neck anymore from the back.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky no, I never reached out to Mona! I was (and still am) so angry about it I don’t think I could really get my point across without bursting into tears.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that’s it’s still SO wonky. Short in the front and a random long piece in the back.
> 
> It’s going to take a long time for my front to catch up, but I’m trying to focus on the positives and that you can’t see my neck anymore from the back.


Maybe you could send her an email with pictures. This is just so wrong, she needs to know about it. Your hair is growing back quickly, but I would be angry too, he took away length for NO reason and it is costing you time to get it back.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky no, I never reached out to Mona! I was (and still am) so angry about it I don’t think I could really get my point across without bursting into tears.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that’s it’s still SO wonky. Short in the front and a random long piece in the back.
> 
> It’s going to take a long time for my front to catch up, but I’m trying to focus on the positives and that you can’t see my neck anymore from the back.


We definitely don't want you more upset. She does need to know but you also need to go at a pace where you are ready to address it. 

You have gotten some decent length back.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky @faithVA i definitely plan to reach out to mona at some point. I really wish she had a Yelp page so I could post my pics and be done with the situation.

Honestly moving from Chicago to New York has made finding hair stylists and nail technicians so difficult. Everyone here works with “celebrities” and is therefore never available for their “regular” clients.

My nail technician refuses to post her availability for August. It’s July 27. She’s going to see me in someone else’s chair at the salon soon, and I won’t even feel guilty about it.

I am happy to have found Abena. She’s not conveniently located but at least her booking practices and trims make sense.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I’m glad you found Abena too. Her hair philosophy aligns so well with yours.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> @faithVA Let’s go ahead and stay angry for 2 years
> 
> December 2020 pre cut (Day 1 hair) - December 2020 post cut (Day 3 hair) - July 2021 (Day 5 hair)View attachment 474439



I am still mad for you. It is ridiculous how much hair they chopped off for no good reason.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I started a new job this week. My hair looked so cute for Orientation Day and then on the campus tour it started raining, so my hair got wet 

I was also excited because when I took my new work ID pic I could tell my hair has grown since my cut back in April.

It's Wednesday now and my hair was a hot frizzy mess this morning, so I hopped in the shower for a super quick WNG before work. I'm sitting under the dryer to hopefully at least get the outside dry before jetting off to work in a few.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I started a new job this week. My hair looked so cute for Orientation Day and then on the campus tour it started raining, so my hair got wet
> 
> I was also excited because when I took my new work ID pic I could tell my hair has grown since my cut back in April.
> 
> It's Wednesday now and my hair was a hot frizzy mess this morning, so I hopped in the shower for a super quick WNG before work. I'm sitting under the dryer to hopefully at least get the outside dry before jetting off to work in a few.


Congratulations on the job and  for cuteness.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m enjoying my puff today. At this length my half up/half down style doesn’t look so great, but I really like my puff. I washed my hair in Thursday so this is already day 6 hair.  I plan to wear a puff until I wash again on Saturday.


----------



## toaster

It looks super juicy @GettingKinky !


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

One of my FB friends asked of my washngo was a braidout today.

She was super surprised it was so fluffy, lol.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It looks super juicy @GettingKinky !


I sprayed the perimeter of my hair with water and then added MD. I used my denman to brush it into a puff. The combination of MD and my hair being pulled taut makes it pretty shiny.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m enjoying my puff today. At this length my half up/half down style doesn’t look so great, but I really like my puff. I washed my hair in Thursday so this is already day 6 hair.  I plan to wear a puff until I wash again on Saturday.View attachment 474445View attachment 474447


Really nice puff.


----------



## faithVA

This is day 5 and it has only lasted this long because I literally did not touch my hair for 5 days. I put the buff on and took it off. But even with that it is just barely hanging on. I'm going out to dinner so I tried to fluff it but it is in that fragile state where if you pull too hard it just turns into a fro. So going to leave the house with it looking lopsided  

I need to get myself up early tomorrow and reset so I can put some moisture back in my hair.


----------



## Rocky91

Your puff is so pretty @GettingKinky!! Hmmm, I gotta try Mousse Def for slicking the front of my hair down.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Really nice puff.





Rocky91 said:


> Your puff is so pretty @GettingKinky!! Hmmm, I gotta try Mousse Def for slicking the front of my hair down.


 
Thanks Ladies


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I sprayed the perimeter of my hair with water and then added MD. I used my denman to brush it into a puff. The combination of MD and my hair being pulled taut makes it pretty shiny.



I need to put my hair in a puff because I don't feel like washing today. Going to try this. I typically just use this MC gel I have. Yours look cute!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's Wednesday now and my hair was a hot frizzy mess this morning, so I hopped in the shower for a super quick WNG before work. I'm sitting under the dryer to hopefully at least get the outside dry before jetting off to work in a few.



The super quick morning WNG worked out! I got antsy after sitting under the dryer for 20 minutes and got up. My hair was mostly dry by lunch time. Good to know I can pull off a quick style, if needed, before work.


----------



## Rocky91

I did some laps today for my workout, so I had to reset. I tried UFD and mousse def again, because the last time I tried it, I used too much UFD and ended up with a sticky mess. Today, though? I love it! Nice shine and volume for day one.

Only about 4-5 pumps of UFD per side in the shower. Came out, moisturized my skin and face, then applied mousse def in smaller sections once my hair was more damp than wet. That mousse doesn’t love soaking wet hair. I’m curious how it will hold up in the 90 degrees of the next few days.


----------



## toaster

Abena posted a cute haircut in her stories and I wanted to share! First picture is dry, before the haircut. Second is after the haircut.

It’s so cute! I can see many of you ladies rocking a similar cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> The super quick morning WNG worked out! I got antsy after sitting under the dryer for 20 minutes and got up. My hair was mostly dry by lunch time. Good to know I can pull off a quick style, if needed, before work.


What did you style with?


----------



## Rocky91

I am slowly inching to commit myself to keeping my beloved cheap plastic gels away (that darn wetline is the goat) from my hair for 30 days...that is the one thing that I am doing that is not detox approved.

I am just curious to see if my hair can get even more hydrated without them. Can it really get better than this? I might make that my September personal challenge. I’ll need to have at least one detox approved topper on hand first. Might order Jell-O shot and try it....


----------



## GGsKin

I bought two 16oz pouches of Jell-o Shot on Tuesday. I have an empty tub I'll refill. My wash n go is still holding on from my weekend travels (day 7), feels soft and no flakes. Last night, I put it up in a banana clip puff. I'll probably wash Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Since I rarely straighten my hair I used to worry
That my hair wasnt retaining.  And for me, heat used to be just a blow out.  With my density and fine strands I was not amused. 

 The pull test is misleading. I had to actually have someone pull my hair down while it was blown out to get an accurate length check.

Now I’m of the mind frame that I don’t use heat other than to set or steam my hair.  Eventually I’ll wind up sister loc’n once I tired of playing in it.


----------



## toaster

I see your growth @Bette Davis Eyes !

shrinkage is deceiving. We grow five inches and our hair hangs down one more inch


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes I can definitely tell that your hair is longer.

@Rocky91 as a former wetline fan, I think you will like jello shot. I still have a small unopened jar of wetline under my sink, but at this point I could probably toss it.


----------



## faithVA

Rocky91 said:


> I am slowly inching to commit myself to keeping my beloved cheap plastic gels away (that darn wetline is the goat) from my hair for 30 days...that is the one thing that I am doing that is not detox approved.
> 
> I am just curious to see if my hair can get even more hydrated without them. Can it really get better than this? I might make that my September personal challenge. I’ll need to have at least one detox approved topper on hand first. Might order Jell-O shot and try it....


From my understanding they recommend the gels they do because they can be shampooed out without harsh shampoos and/or frequent clarifying. With more botanical gels you can regularly use moisturizing shampoos and all-purpose shampoos without having to use the almost clarifying and strong shampoos. It isn't so much about the styling product but about the shampoos required to sufficiently remove the styling product from your hair. 

What type of shampoo are you using after the wetline? Is it moisturizing, all-purpose or almost clarifying? And how often do you have to clarify when you use the non-botanical gels? If you aren't changing your shampoo regimen, I wouldn't worry to much about the gel.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I see your growth @Bette Davis Eyes !
> 
> shrinkage is deceiving. We grow five inches and our hair hangs down one more
> 
> 
> Bette Davis Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I rarely straighten my hair I used to worry
> That my hair wasnt retaining.  And for me, heat used to be just a blow out.  With my density and fine strands I was not amused.
> 
> The pull test is misleading. I had to actually have someone pull my hair down while it was blown out to get an accurate length check.
> 
> Now I’m of the mind frame that I don’t use heat other than to set or steam my hair.  Eventually I’ll wind up sister loc’n once I tired of playing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all I got
Click to expand...


----------



## faithVA

Reset my hair before work today. I did 4 pumps of UFD, water, 3 pumps of UFD, water and random amount of Jello Shot and water. I didn't do my hair in sections this time, which I like. It was easier. I may next time and do 1 pump for section for the first pass. 3 to 4 pumps is about 1/2 tablespoon. So I use about 1 oz of UFD per shampoo. I think that is sufficient. 

I'm using too much water. I'm not able to gauge when it is enough. She showed me what heavy was but it wasn't what I thought it was. I'm going to have to practice trying to duplicate that. Next wash I'm going to put 1/2 T of water on each section and see how that works. And with each application of water do a little less. hmm, I should use a teaspoon, start there and then reduce it with each layer. 

Anyway, I applied all of the gel in the shower and then let it sit while I did whatever. Then I went through and shingled and smoothed. Not sure how long that took me. I did the vigorous shake and I can tell by the shake that there is too much water to let the curls clump well. I'm not going to sit under the dryer. I will diffuse it later today if it hasn't dried by the end of day. 

But the shampoo, condition, gel application took me less than 30 minutes. And that works for me. 

I think this is a good starting point and it is faster. I may be more willing to do it mid-week since it is faster.


----------



## faithVA

When I first started detoxing, I was using Redken Cleansing Conditioner which I liked. It was gentle and it was something I could use mid-week. But since being on this journey, I have stopped using any type of creamy cleanser even if it is a shampoo. I have found that my hair doesn't like the residue of the creamy cleansers. Now if I want to do a mid-week reset I will just shampoo once with my moisturizing shampoo or just rinse and reset. It seems to turn out better. This has helped me reduce my product collection.


----------



## Rocky91

faithVA said:


> From my understanding they recommend the gels they do because they can be shampooed out without harsh shampoos and/or frequent clarifying. With more botanical gels you can regularly use moisturizing shampoos and all-purpose shampoos without having to use the almost clarifying and strong shampoos. It isn't so much about the styling product but about the shampoos required to sufficiently remove the styling product from your hair.
> 
> What type of shampoo are you using after the wetline? Is it moisturizing, all-purpose or almost clarifying? And how often do you have to clarify when you use the non-botanical gels? If you aren't changing your shampoo regimen, I wouldn't worry to much about the gel.


I am primarily using Redken, which is a moisturizing shampoo but has sulfates. I also use Ultra Swim every two weeks or so after I swim, which would be considered chelating. I feel that I’ve only needed to clarify every two months or even less than that.

I appreciate that insight. I do like a good strong sulfate shampoo with lots of suds  so maybe I am fine.

Side note: I tried to find a good salon quality clear sulfate shampoo that was NOT pearly (which typically indicates more moisture) to use as my all-purpose in TJ Maxx the other day, and I was not successful. The market seems to have shifted to focus primarily on moisturizing shampoos, which is interesting. All of them indicate “hydrating” and “moisturizing”.


----------



## toaster

@Rocky91 the AG balance shampoo is sulfate free and it suds a ton! I can’t speak to whether it would cut through plastic gels though. 

What surprised me is how much my innersense moisturizing shampoo suds when I apply it on hair that’s already been shampoo’d with the AG. I thought because it was moisturizing it wouldn’t suds up.

Actually, my hair was just dirty. Who knew lol


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @Rocky91 the AG balance shampoo is sulfate free and it suds a ton! I can’t speak to whether it would cut through plastic gels though.
> 
> What surprised me is how much my innersense moisturizing shampoo suds when I apply it on hair that’s already been shampoo’d with the AG. I thought because it was moisturizing it wouldn’t suds up.
> 
> Actually, my hair was just dirty. Who knew lol


My moisture shampoo suds up a lot too. I’ve never used as my first shampoo but for sure as a second poo it suds up a lot.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I went to Aishia’s page after @Bette Davis Eyes random thoughts post, and caught her live.

Did you pay a model fee when you were a model for them? She mentioned she charges a fee now if you’re the model in their classes.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky I went to Aishia’s page after @Bette Davis Eyes random thoughts post, and caught her live.
> 
> Did you pay a model fee when you were a model for them? She mentioned she charges a fee now if you’re the model in their classes.


I did pay a model fee. It was at least $100. I feel like I should have gotten a better haircut after paying that much. But they has soooo many models and by the time they started cutting my hair (after washing/styling/drying) it was already close to 6pm so I think they rushed a little.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My bangs are finally shooting past the bottom of my chin. Seems to be at the top of my chest bone.  Super happy because my bangs are always the longest looking but not past my chin 

I was supposed to do my hair but it’s raining so here we are.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> What did you style with?



Nurture gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was so tickled I forgot the photos. I thought it was in there.  If I can get my bangs to APL I’d be a happy camper.  That’s my only goal I’m shooting for.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Is AG boost worth $30? What in cheese crackers?


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes love your smile in your pictures!!

I have the smaller (12 ounce?) bottle of AG Boost and I do really really like it as a shampoo. Are there other comparable shampoos for less money? I’d say so. I haven’t tried a bunch of shampoos to offer any alternatives thought.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is AG boost worth $30? What in cheese crackers?



So the only rinse outs I've been using are that and Giovanni smooth as silk and I've been pretty satisfied with not trying out new rinse outs. (Although I want a third one in rotation just cause). 

Unless you need it I'd wait for a 20% off Ulta coupon. I have yet to buy Boost at full price. Sometimes jcp has AG on sale too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KCKT and KCCC for my most recent. Idk what those stray pieces are doing. Being petty I guess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

AG sent me a 15% off  but shipping is $9 @toaster @oneastrocurlie


----------



## toaster

Omg. I’ve never even tried Boost hahaha.

Only the shampoo.

My favorite conditioner is briogeo curl charisma!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> AG sent me a 15% off  but shipping is $9 @toaster @oneastrocurlie



Ulta does offer a sample size. And I'm pretty sure it's offered in stores. I think.


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie your hair is sooo pretty!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> @oneastrocurlie your hair is sooo pretty!



Thank ya!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Omg. I’ve never even tried Boost hahaha.
> 
> Only the shampoo.
> 
> My favorite conditioner is briogeo curl charisma!



When I use up one of my AG Boost bottles I think I may grab that to try.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is AG boost worth $30? What in cheese crackers?



I think it depends on your hair. If you have that hair that loves just about anything, maybe not. My hair hates just about everything. My hair did like the AG products though. But I'm allergic to one of the natural ingredients in it. I also bought it when it was a 2 for one, which was a good deal. I have found for my hair, paying more for the shampoo and conditioner has paid off in the long run.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

FOR $30 , for shampoo ? My hair better sit up and swang.   Conditioner doesnt bother as much but we will see. Im seeing good reviews lately.

Imma pop in Ulta and see if I can score some samples today


@faithVA


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I have found for my hair, paying more for the shampoo and conditioner has paid off in the long run.



I'm finding this as well. I have samples of the adwoa beauty shampoo but it's $22 full size. Going to wait until the Sephora sale to grab more but between that and AG Balance I think I'm set until I run out of my Elucence Clarifying shampoo - will need a good clarifying one then. I'm just using other shampoos I already have to prevent wasting them.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> FOR $30 , for shampoo ? My hair better sit up and swang.   Conditioner doesnt bother as much but we will see. Im seeing good reviews lately.
> 
> Imma pop in Ulta and see if I can score some samples today
> 
> 
> @faithVA


Yes, I have found that paying the extra for the shampoo makes a big difference. It will last me 2 years at least. And I have to use far less conditioner, my hair is easy to detangle and my hair stays more hydrated. For me it is the shampoo where the money needs to be spent. I didn't think it mattered either. But once I tried some, yeah it is worth it to me to just pay the extra money.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm finding this as well. I have samples of the adwoa beauty shampoo but it's $22 full size. Going to wait until the Sephora sale to grab more but between that and AG Balance I think I'm set until I run out of my Elucence Clarifying shampoo - will need a good clarifying one then. I'm just using other shampoos I already have to prevent wasting them.


It sounds like a lot of money but $22 a year or $30 a year really isn't that much when you think of it like that. And a bottle really last for 1 to 2 years so, its not really a cost I need to be concerned with. If I eat out once a month that money is shot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t mind conditioner and deep
Conditioner.  That’s all I have in my stash. 

I loveeeeeeeee a good rinse out. I don’t use a lot of shampoos though. . I have found a new one that I like though. Tangles and Beyond sweet pea. Lawd. It’s soooo good. 16ozs $22.


----------



## toaster

This isn’t hair related at all (whoops!) but my wedding was featured online yesterday and I wanted to share with my friends 

To make it hair related, I got a blow out the day before the wedding for our rehearsal dinner (the picture that’s my avatar) and then I added clip ins for thickness on the day of the wedding. My hair was already really long, but it was a special occasion and I wanted extra hair!









						A Romantic, Monet-Inspired Wedding in Chicago
					

After adjusting their wedding due to COVID-19, this couple hosted an intimate, romantic wedding in Chicago, complete with personalized touches.




					www.brides.com
				




Also paging @IDareT'sHair because she doesn’t come in this thread but I want her to see!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Speaking of shampoo I'm a little salty at myself for buying this liter of Oyin Ginger Mint Cowash. I like it but I don't really cowash very much. I will NEVER get through this bottle lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> This isn’t hair related at all (whoops!) but my wedding was featured online yesterday and I wanted to share with my friends
> 
> To make it hair related, I got a blow out the day before the wedding for our rehearsal dinner (the picture that’s my avatar) and then I added clip ins for thickness on the day of the wedding. My hair was already really long, but it was a special occasion and I wanted extra hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Romantic, Monet-Inspired Wedding in Chicago
> 
> 
> After adjusting their wedding due to COVID-19, this couple hosted an intimate, romantic wedding in Chicago, complete with personalized touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brides.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also paging @IDareT'sHair because she doesn’t come in this thread but I want her to see!



Oh my goodness, you and your wedding was gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!! I looveeee that you walked to Hedwig's Theme and as a Beyhive member I love you included her songs too. Everyone looks amazing. Food sounded tasty too! Glad you were still able to have one. 

I love it all lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The whole wedding was amazing but I just have to point out your mother.  Im trying not to cry cause lord knows I miss mine but @toaster  The joy in her smile is just breathtaking!!!!

 congratulations


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is AG boost worth $30? What in cheese crackers



I could never get past the smell so I returned mine after trying it twice. Now I feel like if I gave it a chance the smell would grow on me, but I have other products I like so I’ll probably never go back to it.


----------



## toaster

Thank you so much @oneastrocurlie ! I’ve decided someone on Beyoncé’s team gets google alerts and maybe they saw this and that’s good enough for me  

Thank you @Bette Davis Eyes !! My mom was so happy that day. There was a lot of stress with rescheduling the wedding and I think she was relieved that we made it.


----------



## shebababy

oneastrocurlie said:


> KCKT and KCCC for my most recent. Idk what those stray pieces are doing. Being petty I guess.


So pretty!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster Your wedding was beautiful!!! It looked like a fairy tale. And you looked amazing.


----------



## shebababy

toaster said:


> This isn’t hair related at all (whoops!) but my wedding was featured online yesterday and I wanted to share with my friends
> 
> To make it hair related, I got a blow out the day before the wedding for our rehearsal dinner (the picture that’s my avatar) and then I added clip ins for thickness on the day of the wedding. My hair was already really long, but it was a special occasion and I wanted extra hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Romantic, Monet-Inspired Wedding in Chicago
> 
> 
> After adjusting their wedding due to COVID-19, this couple hosted an intimate, romantic wedding in Chicago, complete with personalized touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brides.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also paging @IDareT'sHair because she doesn’t come in this thread but I want her to see!


Your wedding looks beautiful!


----------



## shebababy

I had to do a reset today because the New Orleans humidity played no games with my hair the past few days. I'm trying a part-less wash n go but the shorter hair in the front keeps flopping into my face. I *almost* want to cut some bangs again, but I will sit on my hands.


----------



## toaster

shebababy said:


> I had to do a reset today because the New Orleans humidity played no games with my hair the past few days. I'm trying a part-less wash n go but the shorter hair in the front keeps flopping into my face. I *almost* want to cut some bangs again, but I will sit on my hands.


Have you tried pinning a Bobby pin in the front to create “faux” bangs?

Ive seen people really pull that off without having to cut real bangs.


----------



## shebababy

toaster said:


> Have you tried pinning a Bobby pin in the front to create “faux” bangs?
> 
> Ive seen people really pull that off without having to cut real bangs.


I haven't done it in a long time, I may revisit it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been wearing a puff for 4 days now. As much as I like it, I’m looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow and wearing it down.


----------



## GGsKin

Loved reading your feature @toaster you are stunning and your wedding looks beautiful.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been wearing a puff for 4 days now. As much as I like it, I’m looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow and wearing it down.


This is me. I'm always thinking I need to protect my ends but I can't help myself. I love wearing my hair down.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> This isn’t hair related at all (whoops!) but my wedding was featured online yesterday and I wanted to share with my friends
> 
> To make it hair related, I got a blow out the day before the wedding for our rehearsal dinner (the picture that’s my avatar) and then I added clip ins for thickness on the day of the wedding. My hair was already really long, but it was a special occasion and I wanted extra hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Romantic, Monet-Inspired Wedding in Chicago
> 
> 
> After adjusting their wedding due to COVID-19, this couple hosted an intimate, romantic wedding in Chicago, complete with personalized touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brides.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also paging @IDareT'sHair because she doesn’t come in this thread but I want her to see!



You were absolutely radiant on your wedding day! These are beautiful pictures!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is AG boost worth $30? What in cheese crackers?



I bought it, tried it a couple times, but honestly haven't revisited it in months and probably wouldn't repurchase. I've been using the Matrix products my stylist recommended. The liter size is less than $30. I'm heavy handed with product, WNG 2x per week most weeks, and it lasts for almost 6 months. I'm good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m working this weekend.  Hopefully when I get off at 3pm I’m motivated to do my hair still.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to try the Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind conditioner before I buy more of the Curl Charisma. Then I’ll decide which one will be my staple conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Styled with Photogenics styler.  

not a fan of the application but it is heavyish. Usually dries with a soft hold. Trying to use up. Didn’t use anything else because it’s a one and done.

I’ll air dry until 7 and then sit under the dryer later on before bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Of course it isn’t dry and now I just slapped a hat on top.


----------



## toaster

Wash day today! Going on a long weekend trip to the beach this week for our anniversary.

Planning to bring mousse def and just do fluffy wash and go’s all weekend.

Today I’ll do my usual UFD and Jell-O shot.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm really getting my combos and techniques down which, for me, leads to one thing: hair boredom. Lol. 

I'm itching for more color (highlights/balayage) again even enough I said I was done. 

I'm going to install some diy spring twists at the end of the month. Maybe that'll break it up enough for me.


----------



## toaster

Timed my hair day again.

I spend between 25 - 28 minutes on each half of my head to shampoo twice, condition and detangle. So about 1 hour total to wash and detangle my hair.

Then I spend 45 minutes styling.

Even though my hair is growing, I’m down to a system and don’t foresee the time increasing my ton even if my hair grows more.

I’m okay to spend this much time on a set that lasts 7-10 days. This week I let it go for 10 days.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm really getting my combos and techniques down which, for me, leads to one thing: hair boredom. Lol.
> 
> I'm itching for more color (highlights/balayage) again even enough I said I was done.
> 
> I'm going to install some diy spring twists at the end of the month. Maybe that'll break it up enough for me.


I’m itching to try the new it’s a 10 coily line. Is anything going to beat UFD and Jell-O shot for me? Probably not.

Does that stop me from trying? NOPE


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I’m itching to try the new it’s a 10 coily line. Is anything going to beat UFD and Jell-O shot for me? Probably not.
> 
> Does that stop me from trying? NOPE



I'm rreaallyyy trying to do the only buy when I run out of something method. It worked last month lol.


----------



## toaster

Has anyone tried the innersense I create lift foam?

They have a travel size thats tempting me for quick travel styling.

I wish the doux had travel sized products.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Has anyone tried the innersense I create lift foam?
> 
> They have a travel size thats tempting me for quick travel styling.
> 
> I wish the doux had travel sized products.


I bought these so I can take my MD when I travel

3PCS Empty Refillable Clear Plastic Foam Mousse Pump Bottle Vial Travel Cosmetic Makeup Packaging Bottle Container Pot (30ml)


----------



## GettingKinky

Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?

I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in, I only rake.


----------



## GettingKinky

Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?

I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in I only rake.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?
> 
> I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in, I only rake.


I smooth the products in when I’m initially applying. When I go through to actually style I take a small piece, rake a few times to make sure my hair is detangled and curls are separated, then I smooth and move that section out of the way.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?
> 
> I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in I only rake.



I smooth and then rake


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?
> 
> I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in, I only rake.



Mostly rake.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> Do you guys rake more or smooth more when you style?
> 
> I smooth when I apply my products, but once it’s in I only rake.


I pull and smooth, rather than rake.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning , ladies.

 My hair is a mess today.  I dunno what happened after my shower but i will be washing again tonight. 

 I think the hold ran up and left after sweating in my hat all day at work yesterday, then the steam from the shower. Dah well! At least its soft.


----------



## toaster

What products will you use tonight @Bette Davis Eyes ?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to try the Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind conditioner before I buy more of the Curl Charisma. Then I’ll decide which one will be my staple conditioner.


Which conditioner did you prefer?


----------



## Rocky91

@toaster thank you so much for sharing pics of your special day with us!!  you looked so gorgeous!


----------



## Rocky91

I did another one of my cousin’s hair this weekend, y’all. UFD + wetline really seems to be a universal combo.

it came out sooooo bomb. We went to a wedding, so I hope I can find a pic to share.

next potential convert is my mom. She is convinced that she cannot do her hair in this fashion and I keep reminding her that we literally have the same hair. I mean, seriously...density and curl pattern.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> What products will you use tonight @Bette Davis Eyes ?



 I may use the photogenics again. My hair looked bomb. I just need to learn to sit under the dryer fully @toaster


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> This isn’t hair related at all (whoops!) but my wedding was featured online yesterday and I wanted to share with my friends
> 
> To make it hair related, I got a blow out the day before the wedding for our rehearsal dinner (the picture that’s my avatar) and then I added clip ins for thickness on the day of the wedding. My hair was already really long, but it was a special occasion and I wanted extra hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Romantic, Monet-Inspired Wedding in Chicago
> 
> 
> After adjusting their wedding due to COVID-19, this couple hosted an intimate, romantic wedding in Chicago, complete with personalized touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brides.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also paging @IDareT'sHair because she doesn’t come in this thread but I want her to see!


This is absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing. It was romantic and like a fairy tale. You are a beautiful bride. I am glad it was such a wonderful event for you, your family and friends. It turned out wonderfully. I love that you two have known each other for so long. I don't know why I thought you had been married forever 

I'm loving your mom's look. I love the hair and that dress.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Which conditioner did you prefer?


I’ve never tried the Be Gentle Be Kind before. I ordered the aloe + oat milk fragrance free one because a stylist near me that I follow recommends it.

I used the Curl Charisma yesterday and I like the performance, but I don’t really like the scent. I’m sure I could get used to it, but before I make it my staple I want to try this one.


----------



## toaster

Aww thank you @Rocky91 @faithVA !

I remember joining the forum in 2008 and desperately wanting to grow my hair long for my wedding, whenever that would happen.

Along the way I’ve really learned so much about way more than hair.

So happy to have this community.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Aww thank you @Rocky91 @faithVA !
> 
> I remember joining the forum in 2008 and desperately wanting to grow my hair long for my wedding, whenever that would happen.
> 
> Along the way I’ve really learned so much about way more than hair.
> 
> So happy to have this community.


You definitely grew it long for your wedding. Your hair was fabulous.


----------



## faithVA

Today is reset today. I've gone back and forth between a wash and go and twist. Now that it is almost 4 pm, I'm thinking twist have won out. I have an event mid August and I wanted to have a nice wash and go for that. I'm on the fence on how I'm going to wear it. I will need to do at least 1 more wash and go before then to see if my gel/water ratios are better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Why do I have a migraine?

not sure if I will do my hair. I took something.  Hopefully it kicks in soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Why do I have a migraine?
> 
> not sure if I will do my hair. I took something.  Hopefully it kicks in soon.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hopped in the shower.  Cowashed with Oyin Mint cowash. That mint hits different when you’re surrounded by steam.  Then conditioned with PJN Shea Mint conditioner and photogenic again.

I wanted to add something under but didn’t feel like dealing with the what if it curdles so I stuck to just using it alone.

under the dryer. Gonna try for 20 min stretches at a time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thanks @GettingKinky stress of working and salty chips as a quick snack did me in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well, while I like the Photogenics. I don’t like way it clumps my hair together in big chunks.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Well, while I like the Photogenics. I don’t like way it clumps my hair together in big chunks.


It looks great! I can see how it’s clumped your hair more than usual. Totally understand if that’s not your visual preference.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Well, while I like the Photogenics. I don’t like way it clumps my hair together in big chunks.


Do you apply it the same way you apply your other products that don’t clump your hair as much?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Same way. Its just so heavy that the strands stick together.  @GettingKinky @toaster 

 The consistency is like a thick gooey butter. Which I hate, LOL


----------



## GettingKinky

Why am I looking at buying this expensive K18 keratin bond rebuilder treatment????  I don’t need it. I don’t chemically process my hair and I have olaplex for my damaged ends.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Why am I looking at buying this expensive K18 keratin bond rebuilder treatment????  I don’t need it. I don’t chemically process my hair and I have olaplex for my damaged ends.


You don’t need it! Stick with olaplex and you’ll be fine.

In 2/3 years people may be cutting their hair because this stuff caused more damage. Wait it out.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky also there’s not 1 person on their Instagram that doesn’t have heat damaged or chemically processed hair.

Even they aren’t marketing it towards you.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky also there’s not 1 person on their Instagram that doesn’t have heat damaged or chemically processed hair.
> 
> Even they aren’t marketing it towards you.


You’re right I don’t need to experiment on my hair. But they are marketing to virgin hair as well


----------



## toaster

It’s finally august. My hair usually grows more in the fall months vs the spring/summer. I’ve been tracking my growth over 10 years and I’ve noticed this pattern.

I hope that stays true this year. Would be nice to end the year close to where I was before my haircut.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Innersense is on sale at Ulta. Today only: https://www.ulta.com/brand/innersense-organic-beauty

ETA: You can also use coupons on it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have half of a huge bottle of ICH sitting in my shower that I need to use up. I think I’ll try UFD/ICH/MD this weekend.
I also have a small bottle of ICH under my sink. Once I finish these I think I’m done with ICH. I really like it, but I prefer jello shot, and I want to stick to black owned products.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

GettingKinky said:


> When you ladies go to these curly hair specialist who charge $200+ for a cut and style do you still tip 15-20% on top of that?


I pay around $150.  I tip $10.00, $20 when it looks extra nice.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

GettingKinky said:


> I have half of a huge bottle of ICH sitting in my shower that I need to use up. I think I’ll try UFD/ICH/MD this weekend.
> I also have a small bottle of ICH under my sink. Once I finish these I think I’m done with ICH. I really like it, but I prefer jello shot, and I want to stick to black owned products.


What is MD?  Thanks in advance


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ThursdayGirl said:


> What is MD?  Thanks in advance



The Doux Mousse Def, I think


----------



## shebababy

My doctor complimented my wash n go a few days ago. She said there was no frizz and I thought, Are we looking at the same hair. She asked me what gel I used, and I told her Uncle Funky's Daughter. She got a kick out of the name. She's typically a straight haired natural. Here's my doctor's visit hair.



In other news, I reset my hair. I did the whole shebang, washed, conditioned, detangled, and and set it with UFD. I still can not get a super defined WNG on the days I do more than finger detangle. My hair poofs out from the brush, the gel calms it down a bit, then the elements do their work and I'm back to a curly fro in two days. I think I may try to condition again after I've detangled and see if that helps.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shebababy said:


> My doctor complimented my wash n go a few days ago. She said there was no frizz and I thought, Are we looking at the same hair. She asked me what gel I used, and I told her Uncle Funky's Daughter. She got a kick out of the name. She's typically a straight haired natural. Here's my doctor's visit hair.
> 
> View attachment 474659
> 
> In other news, I reset my hair. I did the whole shebang, washed, conditioned, detangled, and and set it with UFD. I still can not get a super defined WNG on the days I do more than finger detangle. My hair poofs out from the brush, the gel calms it down a bit, then the elements do their work and I'm back to a curly fro in two days. I think I may try to condition again after I've detangled and see if that helps.



At what stage are you using your brush? Which brush?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have used a brush to detangle my hair when wet *once *and it didnt disturb my curl pattern.  The brush I used was this one ,https://www.fhiheat.com/collections/unbrush

I cant use a brush if i want perfect curls. If I do use a brush my hair stays in the elongated wave shape which results in a shorter washngo cycle.  I finger detangle throughout the whole wash day. @shebababy

I only use a brush when Im going to twists or braids to unclump my hair to have smooth detangle strands


----------



## shebababy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have used a brush to detangle my hair when wet *once *and it didnt disturb my curl pattern.  The brush I used was this one ,https://www.fhiheat.com/collections/unbrush
> 
> I cant use a brush if i want perfect curls. If I do use a brush my hair stays in the elongated wave shape which results in a shorter washngo cycle.  I finger detangle throughout the whole wash day. @shebababy
> 
> I only use a brush when Im going to twists or braids to unclump my hair to have smooth detangle strands


I have that brush in my collection but I haven't gotten around to using it on my hair yet. It works great for my daughter's hair but she has a completely different type of hair and she's still in pigtails, lol. I'll give it a whirl on my next heavy duty detangling day.


----------



## shebababy

oneastrocurlie said:


> At what stage are you using your brush? Which brush?


This time I used the Red Tangle Teezer for thick and curly hair. I detangle while I still have conditioner in my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

usually i wet my hair and prepoo with conditioner to detangle, then i wet my hair and add my cleanser. As im doing that im finger detangling. Then I add my conditioner and finger detangle as Im adding.  I let that sit and wash dah body.  Rinse the conditioner out  and finger detangle as  Im doing it. Then I add UFD to the sections and get out ( sometimes).  Then finish styling out of the shower.

 I have in the past, added all my stylers in the shower and then finished styling out of the shower so i can see what im doing. 

 The one time I used the unbrush it was at the conditioner step. After I let it sit, I went section by section with the brush. Then wet, added UFD and then proceed to set my style.  

The one time I tried the tangle teaser new brush after rinsing the conditioner out, I lost all the curls but the hair elongated into waves. I got some back when I added the UFD but it wasnt like it was prior to the brush

@shebababy


----------



## shebababy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> usually i wet my hair and prepoo with conditioner to detangle, then i wet my hair and add my cleanser. As im doing that im finger detangling. Then I add my conditioner and finger detangle as Im adding.  I let that sit and wash dah body.  Rinse the conditioner out  and finger detangle as  Im doing it. Then I add UFD to the sections and get out ( sometimes).  Then finish styling out of the shower.
> 
> I have in the past, added all my stylers in the shower and then finished styling out of the shower so i can see what im doing.
> 
> The one time I used the unbrush it was at the conditioner step. After I let it sit, I went section by section with the brush. Then wet, added UFD and then proceed to set my style.
> 
> The one time I tried the tangle teaser new brush after rinsing the conditioner out, I lost all the curls but the hair elongated into waves. I got some back when I added the UFD but it wasnt like it was prior to the brush
> 
> @shebababy


I'll try the prepoo method next time. I think my curls need a longer time to settle before I go in with the gel. Brushes tend to take much less time to detangle for me, so hopefully the unbrush (or the five other brands of brushes I decided to buy) will work out for me using this technique.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just find finger detangling better for me at curl setting than the brush. The brush tends to poof  me into waves @shebababy  which isnt bad, just doesnt last as long for me


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shebababy said:


> This time I used the Red Tangle Teezer for thick and curly hair. I detangle while I still have conditioner in my hair.



I wonder if the bristles are too small and compact. I had that issue when trying to use combs that have lots of teeth and they are close together. I do my detangling during the conditioning step as well.

ETA: I was using a wide tooth comb, then upgraded to the Unbrush @Bette Davis Eyes mentioned, now I use the Kamaleje paddle comb (looks like a brush to me).


----------



## ThursdayGirl

sunshinebeautiful said:


> The Doux Mousse Def, I think


That makes sense!  Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

@shebababy your hair looks great!  I don’t see any frizz either. 

I can’t brush my hair after I apply my stylers if I don’t want my hair to get frizzy. 

But I can brush with LOTS of conditioner and LOTS of water. The brush elongates my curls and makes them look wavy, but then I rake when I style my hair and the curls shrink up and lose a lot of the elongation.


----------



## GettingKinky

This is day 6 hair and I have this section in the back that doesn’t blend with the rest it’s just hanging too low. I just got my haircut not even 3 weeks ago. Is this normal?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> This is day 6 hair and I have this section in the back that doesn’t blend with the rest it’s just hanging too low. I just got my haircut not even 3 weeks ago. Is this normal?
> View attachment 474665


Diatribe about curly cuts incoming. I don’t think it’s “normal” but I also wouldn’t cut that piece at home. 

 Even though you got your hair cut on your own styling, the lines are never going to be perfect like they were that day because you might style slightly differently, or the weather will cause your curls to plump, or you did a different part when you were raking your hair, etc. 

It’s also possible that she missed that section on your previous styling and now it’s hanging longer.

I would stuff that in if it’s bothering you and keep it moving.

This is how they get us back in the salon for reshaping every 8-12 weeks.

Shape on hair that’s constantly changing is going to look different every day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I think you’re right. It’s not possible to have a precise shape on curly hair that changes every time you style it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I think you’re right. It’s not possible to have a precise shape on curly hair that changes every time you style it.


I wish more stylists or people that get curly cuts would let us follow along for a few months so we can see the cut evolve.

You have a great shape now so I think you can form your wash and go’s to always look polished, but maybe not as polished as day 1 when she cut it.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair made it all week!  I don’t think I’ve ever worn my hair down on a Friday without doing a midweek reset.

UFD/JS + a good shape (minus a few stray scragglers) is the winner for me. 

Now I just need to finish up my ICH so I can be 100% UFD/JS.


----------



## GettingKinky

My conditioner arrived!  I like the smell a lot better than Curl Charisma. I’m going to use it tomorrow. This could be my new staple.

Of course I still have a huge bottle of color radiance to finish first. Slowly I’m switching to all black owned products.

I also got a sample of the avocado kiwi superfood mask.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just realized this conditioner only comes in 8oz bottles so it’s pricy. I wonder why they don’t make large containers.


----------



## GettingKinky

My plan for a black owned all purpose shampoo has been Trepadora Gojiberry.  Today I was looking at ingredients and Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind Aloe + Oat Milk has the same surfactants so I may make this my AP shampoo if I really like the conditioner.  I’m hoping it smells as good as the conditioner, and it’s a little cheaper than the Trepadora.

I don’t know why I’m researching shampoo the bottles I have will last me at least another year.

I think now that I have my routine down and got a haircut, I’m getting a little bored with my hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> My plan for a black owned all purpose shampoo has been Trepadora Gojiberry.  Today I was looking at ingredients and Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind Aloe + Oat Milk has the same surfactants so I may make this my AP shampoo if I really like the conditioner.  I’m hoping it smells as good as the conditioner, and it’s a little cheaper than the Trepadora.
> 
> I don’t know why I’m researching shampoo the bottles I have will last me at least another year.
> 
> I think now that I have my routine down and got a haircut, I’m getting a little bored with my hair.


I feel you! Now that we know what to do the only fun is slotting in different products that meet the criteria.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I feel you! Now that we know what to do the only fun is slotting in different products that meet the criteria.


Exactly. But my shampoos last so long and I think I’ve finalized my stylers. So the only thing left to play with is conditioner.


----------



## toaster

Threw my hair back in a twist and hopped in the pool. Will be in and out of the water all day and plan to wash tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did so many different things the wash day and so far I really like the results.

I did an olaplex 3 treatment on the ends of my hair


standard shampoo color radiance/elucence


new conditioner Briogeo BGBK aloe + oat -It smells so good and a little went a long way and it seemed to do a great job holding in water and helping with smoothing. This is a winner. My new staple conditioner.


styler UFD/ICH/MD

I forgot how much I like ICH. It smells so good and spreads so easily and smooths so well. I may have to alway have this gel. It will be the exception to my black owned products rule.

I think the MD helped with my curl separation. And I love the finish. I didn’t use much but I think I will keep using it as a 2nd topper.

If this wears well it will be a winning combo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

UFD? It is black owned if you mean uncle funkys daughter @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> UFD? It is black owned if you mean uncle funkys daughter @GettingKinky


Oops. I meant to say ICH. I don’t like the smell of UFD at all. I keep using it because it’s a great base gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

It didn’t photograph so well, but I’m love, love, loving this UFD/ICH/MD combo.

I think part of the reason for the results is that I used more shampoo than I usually do so my hair was super clean.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Started putting two ponytails in night before last and it’s stretching. Gonna wash today after  work.


----------



## GettingKinky

The As are doing a live on Monday and one of the topics is curing curl boredom. I’m curious to hear what they will say about that, but they are too long winded for me to tune in.

I’ll have to get the cliff notes from someone.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes I like your stretched wash n go


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just finished sitting under the dryer for about 20 mins lol

Imma try to sit under it a little more before bed.  Used My Curl Products xtra curls defining gel.

I used PJN clarifying shampoo and then Tangles and Beyond Whipped moisturizing shampoo. Conditioned and then styled.


----------



## toaster

I did a fluffy mousse wash and go for the rest of my trip. It was cute, but I’m doing my regular wash tonight.

I do olaplex every other week, so this is an olaplex wash.

Next week is 8 weeks since my haircut, so I’ll do a clarifying wash then! Excited to use the Malibu clarifying shampoo.


----------



## toaster

And we’re back to my normal hair. I missed it after two days of fluffy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s been rainy and humid here.  As a result the glycerin in the gel is swelling my strands and making them slightly puffy. It’s not a big deal but yesterday it felt a little gummy.  It’s cool in the office so the feeling isnt there but this evening I’ll be outside and probably go back to it.

I like the My Curl Products gel. It is expensive. I’d buy again on sell in the future. Wouldn’t pay $28 on the regular. I could be a little less handed but I’m not, lol. I only washngo during the spring /summer anyways. Going back to braidouts as soon as it gets cool here.


----------



## GettingKinky

My UFD/ICH/MD wash n go is hanging in there on day 4. I need to make it to day 6 since that’s when I have a color appointment. I don’t want to have to refresh before then.


----------



## GettingKinky

Funny how Aisha keeps claiming color doesn’t damage hair, but in the last live she said olaplex wasn’t working for her anymore and she needed to switch to something stronger. I wonder if it’s the K18 repair treatment.


----------



## bubbles12345

GettingKinky said:


> Funny how Aisha keeps claiming color doesn’t damage hair, but in the last live she said olaplex wasn’t working for her anymore and she needed to switch to something stronger. I wonder if it’s the K18 repair treatment.



Yeah and I wonder what she means by not working...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Funny how Aisha keeps claiming color doesn’t damage hair, but in the last live she said olaplex wasn’t working for her anymore and she needed to switch to something stronger. I wonder if it’s the K18 repair treatment.



That is funny. Does she do her own color?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

A few weeks ago, Aishia was calling this combo a wash and fro. Now she's calling it a quick dry wash and go now. I did a test run on Sunday and it worked out pretty well. 

After shampooing and conditioning, I saturated my hair with Mousse Def and then layered with Jello Shot (she used the Ouidad Anti-Humidity gel instead - I didn't since I don't have that product). 

I was away from home, staying in a hotel, and only had the in-room blow dryer. My hair was dry in 20 minutes, maybe? Since then I've been to the beach, slept on it two nights, and it's still going strong.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Funny how Aisha keeps claiming color doesn’t damage hair, but in the last live she said olaplex wasn’t working for her anymore and she needed to switch to something stronger. I wonder if it’s the K18 repair treatment.


I definitely think it’s the K18. She said a stylist recommended it to her, and when I went to the K18 Instagram page I saw that Roni follows them.


----------



## toaster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> A few weeks ago, Aishia was calling this combo a wash and fro. Now she's calling it a quick dry wash and go now. I did a test run on Sunday and it worked out pretty well.
> 
> After shampooing and conditioning, I saturated my hair with Mousse Def and then layered with Jello Shot (she used the Ouidad Anti-Humidity gel instead - I didn't since I don't have that product).
> 
> I was away from home, staying in a hotel, and only had the in-room blow dryer. My hair was dry in 20 minutes, maybe? Since then I've been to the beach, slept on it two nights, and it's still going strong.


Interesting combo!


----------



## toaster

bubbles12345 said:


> Yeah and I wonder what she means by not working...


Right. I wonder if there are limits to these treatments. Can you apply them to relaxed hair (bonds broken by chemicals) and suddenly revert back to natural?

There has to be some limit. Like they work, but to what extent? Maybe her hair is past how much olaplex can work.

DAMAGED


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> That is funny. Does she do her own color?


She doesn’t do her own color. She said that she had a color she didn’t like and had to strip it out and recolor and that’s why her hair is weak. I remember her in the past mentioning having red hair at some point and not liking it so I guess that’s when she damaged it.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> A few weeks ago, Aishia was calling this combo a wash and fro. Now she's calling it a quick dry wash and go now. I did a test run on Sunday and it worked out pretty well.
> 
> After shampooing and conditioning, I saturated my hair with Mousse Def and then layered with Jello Shot (she used the Ouidad Anti-Humidity gel instead - I didn't since I don't have that product).
> 
> I was away from home, staying in a hotel, and only had the in-room blow dryer. My hair was dry in 20 minutes, maybe? Since then I've been to the beach, slept on it two nights, and it's still going strong.


I may have to try this combo. She said on IG that how she sets her hair with this combo is important. Did she do anything different?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to try this combo. She said on IG that how she sets her hair with this combo is important. Did she do anything different?



Girl no  I didn't see anything different about how she set the hair other than saturating with mousse.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> She doesn’t do her own color. She said that she had a color she didn’t like and had to strip it out and recolor and that’s why her hair is weak. I remember her in the past mentioning having red hair at some point and not liking it so I guess that’s when she damaged it.



Oh I see. She was doing the most.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Started putting two ponytails in night before last and it’s stretching. Gonna wash today after  work.


The volume of this style is very flattering with your features!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crackers Phinn said:


> The volume of this style is very flattering with your features!



Thank you @Crackers Phinn   Thats very nice of you to mention


----------



## toaster

My mom got the new it’s a 10 gel! She wet her bang and used a “pea sized” amount of gel to try it out.

I can’t wait to try it myself. it’s not cost effective. $20 for 5 ounces!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> My mom got the new it’s a 10 gel! She wet her bang and used a “pea sized” amount of gel to try it out.
> 
> I can’t wait to try it myself. it’s not cost effective. $20 for 5 ounces!
> 
> View attachment 474815



OK! Your mom's curls are popping!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I love your mom’s hair color!! If my gray looked like that I wouldn’t color it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I love your mom’s hair color!! If my gray looked like that I wouldn’t color it.


My mom and grandmother have beautiful gray hair. They get stopped all the time when they are out together to compliment their hair.

I hope I get those genes.


----------



## toaster

Speaking of olaplex, I’ve really enjoyed using steps 0 and 3 every other wash.

I’m not sure that it’s doing anything to help my hair, but I’d like to think it’s helping my ends stay in tact since I go 6 months between trims.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This isn't a wash and go but I really only post hair pics in here. Twists for a twist out later. Used Gemini Naturals Midnight hair color gel. Twists also give me a chance to see how my ends are doing. Sometimes it's hard to tell in a wng.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Speaking of olaplex, I’ve really enjoyed using steps 0 and 3 every other wash.
> 
> I’m not sure that it’s doing anything to help my hair, but I’d like to think it’s helping my ends stay in tact since I go 6 months between trims.



I feel like I get less shed hairs when I use 0 and 3. I finished up my bottles recently. I may repurchase during Sephoras fall sale.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> This isn't a wash and go but I really only post hair pics in here. Twists for a twist out later. Used Gemini Naturals Midnight hair color gel. Twists also give me a chance to see how my ends are doing. Sometimes it's hard to tell in a wng.
> 
> View attachment 474837


Beautiful color! Color gel is really a game changer.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Beautiful color! Color gel is really a game changer.



Thank you. It helps with my hair boredom a little bit lol.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I may have to try this combo. She said on IG that how she sets her hair with this combo is important. Did she do anything different?


She is now calling it a fast drying wash and go. What she is doing is using a mousse not as directed. Mousse usually goes on damp hair, but she puts it on soaking wet hair. Next, she coats the mousse with a topper. She is using a topper that is light weight and dries quicker. That is all to the technique. I guess the topper gives a few extra days. 

I've tried mousse by itself on both damp and wet hair. On towel dried damp hair you can easily air dry and  be completely dry in an hour or so. On wet hair, air drying leaves a shiny white and sudsy looking residue that can easily be scrunched away. It dries clear under a hooded dryer. If you plan to wash your hair everyday or every 2 days then mousse is a great solution on its own

I tested out the fast drying wash and go with a light weight mouse ( Maui Moisture Mousse) and topper with The Doux Pop Lock. It dried quick  and  felt lightweight but slightly crispy.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hey Ladies, I have an update. For nearly 5 months I stuck to the Black Girl Curls method of doing a wash and go. From March until my first Cut It Kinky stylist appointment in May, I did the hair detox. During that time, I only used either UFD curly magic or The Doux Mousse Def as my styler. My primary shampoo and conditioner were AG Naturals and when I washed more frequently Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath.

For my appointment I received a slight haircut and was given step by step instructions on how to do a wash and go. Some of the info differed slightly from the A's, but for the most part it was like the See Some Curls Digital Library. I liked my slight  haircut, but it wasn't really what I wanted. I guess I needed more length in the front for it to look worth something. One of my friends said I had a mini Fredrick Douglas doo with that side part. I also found out that I wasn't able to get the angles she had after I washed it. It looked even more like a blob and just shorter on the back/sides.  

The biggest take away from the appointment was that it was possible to get root definition.  I went out and bought Trepadora Papaya Slip and started using the oh so popular 3 gel combo of UFD, ICH and Papaya Slip. This combo gives me shine, definition from root to tip, and removes frizz. My only issues are that it takes over an hour to dry under a hooded dryer and I have absolutely no volume. There is no such thing as day 5/7 hair unless I stretch the roots. Root stretching is a must otherwise I look like I have a limp jerry curl. Also, I finally  got around to putting up my shower mirror and that totally changed the game too.

I had plans to go back to my 16 week appointment to get my ends trimmed, learn how to get more volume and discuss growing out my hair/cutting to get a real hairstyle.  So I alternated back and forth with that combo or using the mousse until I found out my Cut It Kinky stylist changed her schedule. In fact, both of the Alabama Cut It Kinky Alumni no longer provide weekend appointments with their New Curl Order agenda. I'm so disappointed that I will have to drive out of state and pay that initial cost all over when I'm ready to deal with a stylist again. I don't want to go through the headache of trying to find a stylist who specializes in cutting curly hair/styling wash and goes outside of Cut It Kinky.

Since that time, I decided to revisit some of the products I used in the beginning before the detox. Turns out I still hate what I hated before and still like what I liked. The products I liked work better now that I've gotten the technique down pat.

Just a few random last things I want to add. I quit all of my hair subscriptions this month. I'm too lazy to figure out Hydrabar's smoothing technique with the shower brush. I invested in stock with Curlmix back in April but just now trying out their products. I actually like them. I have a love/hate relationship with mousse. It's only one day hair.  What I thought was horrible acne was really pityrosporum folliculitis aka fungal acne. It's caused by the same yeast that is attributed to seborrheic dermatitis. I should probably wash my hair daily instead of pushing it 5 to 7 days. It's a seborrheic dermatitis flare up in the making. Looking at Anthony Dickey's method. When I actually leave my house, strangers ask me how I get my hair curly. Even though I explain how, they are disappointed that this is my natural hair texture and not a twist out or something.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany Thanks for such a thorough recap!

I definitely think it’s possible to get good root definition (and it gets easier as your hair grows) but you’re right, it takes a lot of product, small parts to actually get to the root, and you lose initial volume.

I can wear my hair in a wash and go for 7-9 days and by the 6th day I have a little more volume, but not much. I prefer my hair to be defined root to tip instead of having a voluminous wash and go that stays defined for 2-3 days.

I’m sure there’s a middle ground, but I don’t know what it is.

I have no interest in hair subscriptions or forums that aren’t LHCF. I have the information I need for my hair to flourish and a lot of other information is free.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany - I was wondering what happened to you.
I’m glad you are getting the definition you want. For sure there is a trade off between definition/longevity and volume. I think I’m in a middle ground. I have volume on day 1 but by day 5-7 I’m usually in a puff. But after I got my CIK cut last month I’m more willing to wear my hair out after it starts to frizz.

That sucks about your stylist not taking weekend appointment. My stylist is far enough away that there is no way I could see her on a work day.


----------



## DVAntDany

@toaster and @GettingKinky I haven’t forgotten about you all. I was dealing with life and was just trying to get acclimated to the black girl curls wash and go routine.

My problem is that it looks like I have no style when my hair is flat and limp. It honestly looked like I needed a hair cut or something the first wash after my appointment. The moment there is volume from using just mousse or taking the time stretch roots with a gel set, then my hair looks decent.

i was trying to take the A’s advice and let it expand over time, but that doesn’t seem to work. Even the stylist had to use the handheld blow dryer after I finished sitting under the dryer. She even told me to use a blow dryer with a concentrator nozzle everyday to un-flatten my hair in the morning instead of using my hands. Basically to just blow it for the volume.

I think I can deal with ultra defined flat hair if I had length. Also, the little haircut took away my length in the back and sides. I’m not sure I can even make a puff now. 


@toaster You are right. The forum and free info is enough. It boils down to practice to really take in and understand all of these wash and go methods. 

@GettingKinky Im in the same boat as you with the stylist. The one I did go to was a little more than 2hrs away and only does mid  morning appointments. Plus she is in the total opposite direction for any other needs in my life.  Now everyone out of state who do weekends are 4 hours away.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a really busy weekend and I don’t have time to style my hair. Plus I just got my grays colored today and this stylist doesn’t know how to do wash n gos so I Ieave with wet naked  hair. I think tomorrow morning I’ll cowash and then put my hair in a puff with kinky curly leave in and foam. 
next weekend I’ll resume my usual process.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent washed my hair.  Need to though.  Im going to be getting a wig installed for the first time ever next Friday so Im going to go into stretched styles next wash day to keep my hair as pulled out as possible. I'might wash today depending on whats going on after work. If not, Sunday after I get off from work.

Knowing me I only wear the thing for a day. I really wanna see how a bob looks on me.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I havent washed my hair.  Need to though.  Im going to be getting a wig installed for the first time ever next Friday so Im going to go into stretched styles next wash day to keep my hair as pulled out as possible. I'might wash today depending on whats going on after work. If not, Sunday after I get off from work.
> 
> Knowing me I only wear the thing for a day. I really wanna see how a bob looks on me.


Ooh can’t wait to hear about your new wig!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Apparently UFD has either been using the wrong label for curly magic for who knows how long or changed the formula and doesn't want to admit it. People are getting bottles with glycerin, jojoba oil and hydrolyzed whey protein listed in the ingredients. 

They say nothing has changed, they are just updating the labeling. 

Either way, not a good look.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Apparently UFD has either been using the wrong label for curly magic for who knows how long or changed the formula and doesn't want to admit it. People are getting bottles with glycerin, jojoba oil and hydrolyzed whey protein listed in the ingredients.
> 
> They say nothing has changed, they are just updating the labeling.
> 
> Either way, not a good look.


Wow. I just ordered two more bottles!

If I had to switch, I would use knot today as my base gel/leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Wow. I just ordered two more bottles!
> 
> If I had to switch, I would use knot today as my base gel/leave in.



I'd be curious to know what your labeling says. If they are changing the labels then I would think they'd also update the ingredient listing on line. Even on their own site it's not updated to reflect the "new" ingredient listing. Seems suspicious.


----------



## GGsKin

oneastrocurlie said:


> Apparently UFD has either been using the wrong label for curly magic for who knows how long or changed the formula and doesn't want to admit it. People are getting bottles with glycerin, jojoba oil and hydrolyzed whey protein listed in the ingredients.
> 
> They say nothing has changed, they are just updating the labeling.
> 
> Either way, not a good look.


If the 'new' listing is correct, that alone could make me stop using. Glycerin is not a friend to my hair.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'd be curious to know what your labeling says. If they are changing the labels then I would think they'd also update the ingredient listing on line. Even on their own site it's not updated to reflect the "new" ingredient listing. Seems suspicious.


I just double checked. All of my bottles have the same labeling (no glycerin or protein in the list). I ordered just this week from Amazon, in case anyone needs to stock up.

Very suspicious.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GGsKin said:


> If the 'new' listing is correct, that alone could make me stop using. Glycerin is not a friend to my hair.



This is why I find this situation wack. They are trying to say the product we all know and is very well liked has had glycerin and protein in it the whole time? I know everyone responses to protein differently but I feel like more people would say it made their hair hard or stiff if they are protein sensitive and it's really listed that high on the ingredient list.

When I use UFD and it's humid my hair does feel like it's pulling moisture from the air. So has it really had glycerin this whole time? I am confusion.

ETA: a picture of the bottle.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hmm, this UFD issue seems pretty suspect. I haven't looked at the ingredient lists to compare. Is it a situation of products being used in such small quantities that they do not need to be listed? I'm pretty sure glycerin would be pretty high on the list though. 

My hair loves glycerin (especially the spongy areas) and the UFD bottles I have used don't act like glycerin.


----------



## DVAntDany

Never mind my other comment. Yep, those ingredients as listed would make a whole heck of a difference.


----------



## GGsKin

oneastrocurlie said:


> This is why I find this situation wack. They are trying to say the product we all know and is very well liked has had glycerin and protein in it the whole time? I know everyone responses to protein differently but I feel like more people would say it made their hair hard or stiff if they are protein sensitive and it's really listed that high on the ingredient list.
> 
> When I use UFD and it's humid my hair does feel like it's pulling moisture from the air. So has it really had glycerin this whole time? I am confusion.
> 
> ETA: a picture of the bottle.
> View attachment 474861


That is confusion. The way my hair and the product reacts to humidity when using the Curly Magic, feels more like how I would expect it to react to the agave (listed on my bottles), it even tastes sweet .  They need to hit us with some honesty and clarity, please.


----------



## DVAntDany

I bought a sample bottle of the Quidad climate control yesterday. I did a quick dry wash and go/wash and fro this morning. I think this would be nice on longer hair that wants a fluffy braid out look. Following Aishia instructions, its a must to stretch out afterwards. Otherwise, the hair will be plastered to your head like a helmet. 

Although my hair feels pretty lightweight, it does have that light crispy mousse/foam feeling. I don't think there is any way around that feeling. I actually prefer the feeling of soft pliable plastic that gels and custards gives. I want to see how my hair looks tomorrow to determine if I try this again. Mousse Def used alone on damp hair and air dried gives me more definition. I don't even have to stretch or fluff it. 

Some time this weekend I'll try sitting under the dryer for Mousse Def alone. I rarely sit under the dryer because it dry pretty fast.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> That is confusion. The way my hair and the product reacts to humidity when using the Curly Magic, feels more like how I would expect it to react to the agave (listed on my bottles), it even tastes sweet .  They need to hit us with some honesty and clarity, please.


Glycerin is pretty sweet too and edible. 

 I wonder if the older ingredient list is the one used by the original owners and the new owners just never changed the label or something. I want to know how long has the glycerin, jojoba oil and wheat protein been used in the formula? They cant honestly say those have always be the ingredients since day of inception.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

They are full of crap.  When they bought the company from the original owner it was made without glycerin because UFD was duping KCCC and it was a big debacle.
 I can use UFD and KCCC year round because of the pectin and non glycerin.  They trying to pull the okey dokey


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

If it does update, i wont use it again but I havent bought Curly Magic in awhile because I have huge bottle and only used it in warmer weather.


----------



## hijadelpalmas

Is it too late to join ?


----------



## toaster

hijadelpalmas said:


> Is it too late to join ?


Never! Welcome!


----------



## GGsKin

DVAntDany said:


> Glycerin is pretty sweet too and edible.
> 
> I wonder if the older ingredient list is the one used by the original owners and the new owners just never changed the label or something. I want to know how long has the glycerin, jojoba oil and wheat protein been used in the formula? They cant honestly say those have always be the ingredients since day of inception.


Thanks! I didn't know glycerin is sweet too. But I'd put money on it not previously having glycerin as an ingredient (I know I'm trusting the old list, little comfort that gives). No matter what, my hair always feels crispy and loses definition with products with glycerin. And second to KCCC, UFD (old list) has been a fabulous contender.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I havent washed my hair.  Need to though.  Im going to be getting a wig installed for the first time ever next Friday so Im going to go into stretched styles next wash day to keep my hair as pulled out as possible. I'might wash today depending on whats going on after work. If not, Sunday after I get off from work.
> 
> Knowing me I only wear the thing for a day. I really wanna see how a bob looks on me.



A lace front wig? I know nothing about wigs. I want to see a picture once you have it installed.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Wow. I just ordered two more bottles!
> 
> If I had to switch, I would use knot today as my base gel/leave in.



I used to use Knot Today as my base. It works well, but it’s not as good as UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

I am very confused about the UFD labeling changes. If they have had wheat protein all along I would think that would open them up to lawsuits from people who can’t tolerate gluten.

I still have a lot of UFD in stock, but I wonder if I should get more just in case they really have changed the product.


----------



## GettingKinky

Instead of doing a single top puff I decided to do 2 side puffs. I usually like side puffs, but with my new hair cut they are a bit angular for my taste  I hope they look better once they are fully dry


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Glycerin is pretty sweet too and edible.
> 
> I wonder if the older ingredient list is the one used by the original owners and the new owners just never changed the label or something. I want to know how long has the glycerin, jojoba oil and wheat protein been used in the formula? They cant honestly say those have always be the ingredients since day of inception.



So the first formula didn't have it apparently. The second formula did. And at some point they went back to the first. The new label is a concoction of both??









						Update: Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic Curl Stimulator (NEW FORMULA!) - Kinks Of Nature
					

***Note: (July 12, 2014) Check out my update post on where to get the original formula: Update: Curly Magic Returns?***  Photo Credit: Uncle Funky’s Daughter  Earlier this month, Uncle Funky’s Daughter (UFD) restocked their Curly Magic Curl Stimulator after it was unavailable for weeks. This...



					www.kinksofnature.com


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Instead of doing a single top puff I decided to do 2 side puffs. I usually like side puffs, but with my new hair cut they are a bit angular for my taste  I hope they look better once they are fully dry
> 
> View attachment 474871View attachment 474873


@GettingKinky  Thats how my hair is today.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wonder what the As have to say about the UFD change. Let me go over to IG….


----------



## GettingKinky

What’s this one product wash n go that the As are experimenting with?  Are they prepping for a life without UFD?


----------



## DVAntDany

hijadelpalmas said:


> Is it too late to join ?


I don’t think it’s ever to late too join. Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> So the first formula didn't have it apparently. The second formula did. And at some point they went back to the first. The new label is a concoction of both??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic Curl Stimulator (NEW FORMULA!) - Kinks Of Nature
> 
> 
> ***Note: (July 12, 2014) Check out my update post on where to get the original formula: Update: Curly Magic Returns?***  Photo Credit: Uncle Funky’s Daughter  Earlier this month, Uncle Funky’s Daughter (UFD) restocked their Curly Magic Curl Stimulator after it was unavailable for weeks. This...
> 
> 
> 
> www.kinksofnature.com


Thanks for this. I was too lazy to do the research. UFD has some explaining to do.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I wonder what the As have to say about the UFD change. Let me go over to IG….


Basically Aeleise stated that she wasn’t concerned about the jojoba oil but rather the preservatives. She is concerned about those who are gluten sensitive. She either thinks they have been  lying and it could explain why some people have reactions to the products or they have changed the formula/concentration.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> What’s this one product wash n go that the As are experimenting with?  Are they prepping for a life without UFD?


I’m curious to hear what this one is.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> What’s this one product wash n go that the As are experimenting with?  Are they prepping for a life without UFD?


It’s just ICH. She says there has been a shift in formula. It dried in roughly 40 mins and is crunchy even after fluffing. She hasn’t really trialed this wash and go yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> It’s just ICH. She says there has been a shift in formula. It dried in roughly 40 mins and is crunchy even after fluffing. She hasn’t really trialed this wash and go yet.


Why does everyone have to change their formula???

I thought ICH wasn’t considered botanical gel…
I can’t believe I never tried this by itself, but I think @toaster has.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Why does everyone have to change their formula???
> 
> I thought ICH wasn’t considered botanical gel…
> I can’t believe I never tried this by itself, but I think @toaster has.


Ah I can’t remember! I did so many trials with ICH and whatever that innersense leave in and cream are.

I don’t think I have any left to trial.

I know without a doubt uncle funky’s isn’t enough hold for me to use alone. At some point I want to try Jell-O shot alone.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Ah I can’t remember! I did so many trials with ICH and whatever that innersense leave in and cream are.
> 
> I don’t think I have any left to trial.
> 
> I know without a doubt uncle funky’s isn’t enough hold for me to use alone. At some point I want to try Jell-O shot alone.


I tried jello shot alone. It was hard to spread the results were good but I prefer it over UFD or KCKT.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I did a 2nd round with the fast dry wash n go this week. This time I used Mousse Def as the base and I Create Hold on top. I liked it. My hair dried with nice definition but more volume than usual, which is great for me since I have low density hair. The extra fullness me good. It has a bit of "crunch" to it, which I don't mind. It helps in this Florida humidity. My hair also had a sheen to it, which I don't normally see. I'd use this combo again - and it did dry super fast.


----------



## DVAntDany

Since I’m interested in doing more frequent wash and go’s, I’ve been looking into Anthony Dickey and LouLou. For some reason I’m just not interested in trying Dickey’s products to go along with method. Well, mainly they are expense for how much and how often they are to be used. I swear it looks like he just pour out the entire bottle for everything he uses. 

I see on Instagram LouLou has been doing the Design essential mousse and Quidad climate control combo back 6 weeks ago. She is also an advocate of just using leave-in and saying stylers are optional like makeup. She doesn’t often tell her products or at least it didn’t seem as if she did when I last checked her out. I’m back to being curious about what she uses. I’m pretty sure it has to be quick drying since she lives in Miami.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Since I’m interested in doing more frequent wash and go’s, I’ve been looking into Anthony Dickey and LouLou. For some reason I’m just not interested in trying Dickey’s products to go along with method. Well, mainly they are expense for how much and how often they are to be used. I swear it looks like he just pour out the entire bottle for everything he uses.
> 
> I see on Instagram LouLou has been doing the Design essential mousse and Quidad climate control combo back 6 weeks ago. She is also an advocate of just using leave-in and saying stylers are optional like makeup. She doesn’t often tell her products or at least it didn’t seem as if she did when I last checked her out. I’m back to being curious about what she uses. I’m pretty sure it has to be quick drying since she lives in Miami.



I pinch and zoom in on her pictures when there's product in the background and I'm curious. She uses a variety of things. I'm sure she changes it per client but yeah you're right. She still doesn't explicitly say very often.


----------



## toaster

Lou Lou is the one that changed the way I shampoo. I spend a lot of time getting my hair super wet before I even start shampooing. She says to let the water start to remove some of the product before you even shampoo. She probably added 7 minutes to my wash day, but I can feel a lot of the product just rinse away under the water and I scrub my scalp for a while before I put shampoo on.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Lou Lou is the one that changed the way I shampoo. I spend a lot of time getting my hair super wet before I even start shampooing. She says to let the water start to remove some of the product before you even shampoo. She probably added 7 minutes to my wash day, but I can feel a lot of the product just rinse away under the water and I scrub my scalp for a while before I put shampoo on.



I spend more time getting my hair wet as well before shampooing because of watching her videos.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster Lou Lou also got me to spend more time wetting my hair. Probably not an extra 7 minutes but for sure I pay more attention to that step.

@DVAntDany how many times a week do you want to wash your hair?  I used to do 2x a week, but then I got lazy and dropped back to 1x a week.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I pinch and zoom in on her pictures when there's product in the background and I'm curious. She uses a variety of things. I'm sure she changes it per client but yeah you're right. She still doesn't explicitly say very often.


That’s a great idea. Thanks for the tip.

Ok, I had an opportunity to scan her videos further. She has been doing the mousse + quidad gel since most of last year.

I just want to know a one product wash and go leave-in. I am seeing that it’s a technique too. I know she had some challenge a while back to get people started.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster Lou Lou also got me to spend more time wetting my hair. Probably not an extra 7 minutes but for sure I pay more attention to that step.
> 
> @DVAntDany how many times a week do you want to wash your hair?  I used to do 2x a week, but then I got lazy and dropped back to 1x a week.


I agree that Lou Lou talks about taking time and being gentle. 

For most weeks I do 2 to 3 times a week. I’d like to try to do a wash and go every day.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany in a few weeks I’m going to try a wash and go with it’s a 10 leave in and gel for coily hair.

I’m hoping it works well, but I don’t really need another wash and go combo. I just want one


----------



## toaster

Hope all is well and you’re just taking a wash and go break @faithVA


----------



## DVAntDany

I have some great news. The hair gods must have been listening. I received an email from the curl artist I went to. She is now accepting long distant customers on weekends again. So I scheduled an appointment.


----------



## DVAntDany

I also want to show you guys in pics what I’m talking about with my hair situation.

This is 2 days before my first appointment with only UFD in my hair.
https://ibb.co/pjXyPW0

This is my first appointment
https://ibb.co/vYFS6Ph

This is a month later. The 2nd day of a mousse only wash and go air dried.
https://ibb.co/6RPKp2c

This is 2 months later 1st day wash and go with 3 gels combo after sweating in heat and working outside all day
https://ibb.co/TWKqQzR

This is the same wash and go 8 days later
https://ibb.co/r0Y3DDq

This is today which is 2nd day wash and go using the fast drying wash and go combo.
https://ibb.co/SssYwnf

https://ibb.co/MnYFmn2

I want  to point out my first fast drying wash and go review was of the regular advanced climate control. I don’t know how I mixed that up. I bought samples of both.  This time I used the strong hold one. Adding the gel to the mousse stop my hair from drawing  up on itself after sleeping on it. Also the strong hold gives more curl vs wavy twist out look on day one. Sorry no day one pics of some of this stuff.


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> I also want to show you guys in pics what I’m talking about with my hair situation.
> 
> This is 2 days before my first appointment with only UFD in my hair.
> https://ibb.co/pjXyPW0
> 
> This is my first appointment
> https://ibb.co/vYFS6Ph
> 
> This is a month later. The 2nd day of a mousse only wash and go air dried.
> https://ibb.co/6RPKp2c
> 
> This is 2 months later 1st day wash and go with 3 gels combo after sweating in heat and working outside all day
> https://ibb.co/TWKqQzR
> 
> This is the same wash and go 8 days later
> https://ibb.co/r0Y3DDq
> 
> This is today which is 2nd day wash and go using the fast drying wash and go combo.
> https://ibb.co/SssYwnf
> 
> https://ibb.co/MnYFmn2
> 
> I want  to point out my first fast drying wash and go review was of the regular advanced climate control. I don’t know how I mixed that up. I bought samples of both.  This time I used the strong hold one. Adding the gel to the mousse stop my hair from drawing  up on itself after sleeping on it. Also the strong hold gives more curl vs wavy twist out look on day one. Sorry no day one pics of some of this stuff.


Your hair is really flourishing and your curls are so cute!

8 days from the 3 gel wash and go is amazing!

what is your favorite combo so far?


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I’m glad your stylist is backing I taking weekend appointments from some clients. It’s such a relief you don’t have to start over again with someone new.
Your hair looks great with the triple gel combo and the fast drying combo.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Your hair is really flourishing and your curls are so cute!
> 
> 8 days from the 3 gel wash and go is amazing!
> 
> what is your favorite combo so far?


Thanks. I like the look of the individual curls from the gel. I get absolutely no frizz and major shine. The only prob is the limpness. I’d be happy when I have more length and can properly stretch the roots.

The mousse with gel quidad combo provides volume. It doesn’t have as much shine nor curl definition. My curls look fluffy. The good thing is that I literally did nothing to my hair this morning. I woke and went out into the world with out fluffing or anything. I just slept on a satin pillowcase.

I think I’m looking for a unicorn. I want the volume, definition and shine at the same time. I’m willing to give up long term hold in exchange for those items. I wonder if it’s possible.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I’m glad your stylist is backing I taking weekend appointments from some clients. It’s such a relief you don’t have to start over again with someone new.
> Your hair looks great with the triple gel combo and the fast drying combo.


You and me both.

Thanks. I hope my stylist has some alternatives.

CurlMix looks and feels like an in between of  the triple gel combo and fast drying combo. It’s closer but not quite there. The flaxseed gel is not what gives the definition. It’s the moisturizer. The moisturizer on its own feels a little greasy, but it’s gives definition Thats lightweight.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> I also want to show you guys in pics what I’m talking about with my hair situation.
> 
> This is 2 days before my first appointment with only UFD in my hair.
> https://ibb.co/pjXyPW0
> 
> This is my first appointment
> https://ibb.co/vYFS6Ph
> 
> This is a month later. The 2nd day of a mousse only wash and go air dried.
> https://ibb.co/6RPKp2c
> 
> This is 2 months later 1st day wash and go with 3 gels combo after sweating in heat and working outside all day
> https://ibb.co/TWKqQzR
> 
> This is the same wash and go 8 days later
> https://ibb.co/r0Y3DDq
> 
> This is today which is 2nd day wash and go using the fast drying wash and go combo.
> https://ibb.co/SssYwnf
> 
> https://ibb.co/MnYFmn2
> 
> I want  to point out my first fast drying wash and go review was of the regular advanced climate control. I don’t know how I mixed that up. I bought samples of both.  This time I used the strong hold one. Adding the gel to the mousse stop my hair from drawing  up on itself after sleeping on it. Also the strong hold gives more curl vs wavy twist out look on day one. Sorry no day one pics of some of this stuff.



My fave is your fast dry wash and go. The volume is drool-worthy. I love the volume I get from the mousse/gel combo too.


----------



## DVAntDany

Day 3 of this fast drying combo looked a bit squished on the sides. It was easy to fluff back up, but the  frizz is starting to show. I think tomorrow will be a wrap.

I’m going to experiment with the fast drying wash and go combo more. The stylists who use this type of combo put the mousse on soaking wet hair. As we already know, mousse placed on damp hair has more hold and dries faster. I guess having less water isn’t conducive for having hydrated hair for 7 days.

Regardless, I’m going to see what happens when I use this combo on damp hair. I’m going to try with both sitting under a dryer and air drying.


----------



## toaster

It’s been 8 weeks since my haircut!

I leave for a trip tomorrow so I’m washing tonight. I’m finally going to use the clarifying shampoo.

Does the order go: clarifying, all purpose, moisturizing? Or do I skip all purpose if I clarify?


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> It’s been 8 weeks since my haircut!
> 
> I leave for a trip tomorrow so I’m washing tonight. I’m finally going to use the clarifying shampoo.
> 
> Does the order go: clarifying, all purpose, moisturizing? Or do I skip all purpose if I clarify?


From my understanding, you use a moisturizing shampoo after a clarifying shampoo. No all purpose necessary.

This is the basic gist of what I understood:

Clarify when hair feels super grimy or after a month or two. Follow it with a moisturizing shampoo.

All purpose shampoo can be used weekly or up to every 10 days.

Moisturizing shampoo can be used if you wash frequently like twice a week. Co washing is encouraged more so than using moisturizing shampoos.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

my first wash and go out of the hospital... my hair needed to be washed so bad because of all the lotion that was in it... it works for what i needed but the buildup is no joke.

ima dye my tips blonde and then use joico color intensity in amethyst purple to dye my tips a vibrant purple...


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a super quick wash this morning to reset the edges of my puff.
Moisture shampoo
KCKT/MD to style.
The puff part of my puff was fine, but I couldn’t get the edges to lay down. I think I need to get used to frizzy edges.


----------



## GGsKin

I washed my hair over a week ago and it was starting to feeling a little dry. Last night, I detangled my puff with some leave-in conditioner and slept with a baggie. Today, I decided to give my hair a clay mask because I didn't want to use shampoo. I left it on for about 1hr and followed with a quick DC in the shower. Used UFD + Jello shot for my wng, and diffused for about 30mins before tying down for bed. Its not completely dry but good enough.


----------



## toaster

Did my clarifying wash day and I love that Malibu c undo goo! It doesn’t feel stripping at all. Honestly doesn’t feel much more clean than I do with the all purpose shampoo. Probably because I use water soluble products?

I was thinking as I was piling on my gel that this method kind of reminds me of that woman, Terri Laflesh? That had the super long hair and would define every curl?

I don’t define every curl nearly at all, but locking them into place with hard hold gels does basically keep them exactly the same until the next wash day. Prevents friction and minimizes breakage, I think.

we can’t post videos, but I took a video of my hair at day 9. Trying to show the definition down to the scalp even after 9 straight days of sweaty workouts.


----------



## toaster

Curly Primer
					

How to take care of your tightly curly hair




					www.tightlycurly.com
				




This is what I was thinking of!! Some of her steps are off (only one shampoo, no gel) but she’s basically soaking her hair in conditioner (product) raking through with a brush, and then smoothing each curl. Then she lets it dry without disturbing it.

She describes kind of what I as thinking, it weighs down your hair and provides a coating that lets you wear your hair down with less friction.


----------



## GGsKin

My hair just now. It was a little damp when I got up this morning but dried quickly in the morning air, on the way to work. My couple clumps of heat damage are trying to mix and blend. Thankfully not too noticeable overall.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your definition after 9 days with sweaty workouts is amazing. That’s well worth the hour and a half you spend in the shower.

@GGsKin I don’t see your heat damage at all so it’s blending really well. How do you decide when you’re going to use shampoo vs alternative cleaning methods?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

toaster said:


> Curly Primer
> 
> 
> How to take care of your tightly curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tightlycurly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was thinking of!! Some of her steps are off (only one shampoo, no gel) but she’s basically soaking her hair in conditioner (product) raking through with a brush, and then smoothing each curl. Then she lets it dry without disturbing it.
> 
> She describes kind of what I as thinking, it weighs down your hair and provides a coating that lets you wear your hair down with less friction.


that use to be big on the boards. Conditioner only wash and goes. it started with her. it is only good for loose textures with easy to define hair... but i did it for a lil while when i was short. now that my hairs longer it wouldnt look defined and it would be build up city.... i use to love kiss my face upper management gel too but they changed the formula... that was the only botanical gel i could use... so now i use eco


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky I think you’re right. I’ve realized the longer my hair gets, the longer I can go between washes because I still like how it looks right before wash day. For me, I feel more comfortable when my hair hangs down to/past my shoulders. Maybe I can keep growing and only wash twice a month.

After 14 days the detangling efforts are more tricky, so I can’t see myself going past that.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster your definition after 9 days with sweaty workouts is amazing. That’s well worth the hour and a half you spend in the shower.
> 
> @GGsKin I don’t see your heat damage at all so it’s blending really well. How do you decide when you’re going to use shampoo vs alternative cleaning methods?


@GettingKinky thanks. There are a few strands at the top/ front that can annoy me but they are mixing and blending ok today. As for the cleansing method, it feels almost instinctual now, but I do consider a few factors such as the time I want to spend, how my hair feels and has reacted to the previous week's styling, my frequency of shampoo use, how long it's been since I last washed my hair, what products I've used in my hair (mostly water soluble), or what treat I want to give my hair.

I think I went about 10-14 days this time, and my hair was handled a lot and felt a little dry. I've used shampoo for my past several washes, and because I only used gel, I wanted something more moisturising than shampoo but still cleansing (not a fan of co-washing). It also gave me a chance to use my onion skin tonic (I added a little to my clay mix).


----------



## Mapleoats

I used UFD + wetline for some twists that will eventually be a twist out and I really liked it. I’ve never done a double gel without a leave in before, but I’m surprised how moisturized my hair feels. I tried applying the UFD in large sections in the shower but didn’t really like it, it didn’t feel like it “melted” into my hair like a
Leave in would. Is that normal? How do you ladies usually apply UFD?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Mapleoats said:


> I used UFD + wetline for some twists that will eventually be a twist out and I really liked it. I’ve never done a double gel without a leave in before, but I’m surprised how moisturized my hair feels. I tried applying the UFD in large sections in the shower but didn’t really like it, it didn’t feel like it “melted” into my hair like a
> Leave in would. Is that normal? How do you ladies usually apply UFD?



In the shower on soaking wet hair. UFD doesn't "melt," but I would describe it as sort of a "glaze" that captures and locks in water.


----------



## Mapleoats

sunshinebeautiful said:


> In the shower on soaking wet hair. UFD doesn't "melt," but I would describe it as sort of a "glaze" that captures and locks in water.


Yes a glaze makes perfect sense!! I think I will try slightly smaller sections next time and adjust my expectations.


----------



## GettingKinky

Instead of a puff with a ponytail holder today I used my banana clip


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Instead of a puff with a ponytail holder today I used my banana clipView attachment 475009View attachment 475011



I like this.


----------



## LavenderMint

Everyone’s hair looks amazing!! @toaster that definition at the scalp after 9 days w/a daily workout?? Chef’s kiss! 

I tried the JelloShot gel 2x… once on naked hair and once over UFD… count me in the minority that does not like it. More than likely, it’s my humid environment; Maryland has been like soup lately. It never really dried down and had a hard cast even after an extended time under the dryer; perhaps it would work better when it cools down & dries out some, so it’s going to live in my fridge until November or so. 

I’m also trying not to be discouraged but I’m still having issues with gel not settling (or staying settled) in the front of my hair. It will sit on top of my head and eventually form little balls that look awful but it doesn’t look like this initially!!  It only happens with the top front of my head.
I wondered if it was because that area usually gets gel last and so dries out. Last 2 washes I’ve done that section first with both gels (UFD &  Earthtone Naturals) while it was still dripping wet. Once those little icky sections form, it takes forever to wash out- no matter how long I spend under the water, requiring a double or even triple wash with a clarifying shampoo like kinky curly come clean. I’m so frustrated and clueless that I’m almost at the point where I don’t want to wear the front of my hair loose. Maybe I should consider a different gel for the front half of my head? I just don’t know.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LavenderMint said:


> Everyone’s hair looks amazing!! @toaster that definition at the scalp after 9 days w/a daily workout?? Chef’s kiss!
> 
> *I tried the JelloShot gel 2x… once on naked hair and once over UFD… count me in the minority that does not like it. More than likely, it’s my humid environment; Maryland has been like soup lately. It never really dried down and had a hard cast even after an extended time under the dryer; perhaps it would work better when it cools down & dries out some, so it’s going to live in my fridge until November or so.*
> 
> I’m also trying not to be discouraged but I’m still having issues with gel not settling (or staying settled) in the front of my hair. It will sit on top of my head and eventually form little balls that look awful but it doesn’t look like this initially!!  It only happens with the top front of my head.
> I wondered if it was because that area usually gets gel last and so dries out. Last 2 washes I’ve done that section first with both gels (UFD &  Earthtone Naturals) while it was still dripping wet. Once those little icky sections form, it takes forever to wash out- no matter how long I spend under the water, requiring a double or even triple wash with a clarifying shampoo like kinky curly come clean. I’m so frustrated and clueless that I’m almost at the point where I don’t want to wear the front of my hair loose. Maybe I should consider a different gel for the front half of my head? I just don’t know.



Same thing happened to me. When I first used it back in April, I had the hard cast, but it won't set hard anymore. I plan to pull it out again in the Fall too. 

Are the little balls a recent issue? No change in products/routine?


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I wish I had ideas for you about the gel balls, but I have no idea what that part of your hair would react that way. Do you have a stylist you could ask?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been wearing a mousse only puff for over a week now. I’m not looking forward to detangling tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin

LavenderMint said:


> Everyone’s hair looks amazing!! @toaster that definition at the scalp after 9 days w/a daily workout?? Chef’s kiss!
> 
> I tried the JelloShot gel 2x… once on naked hair and once over UFD… count me in the minority that does not like it. More than likely, it’s my humid environment; Maryland has been like soup lately. It never really dried down and had a hard cast even after an extended time under the dryer; perhaps it would work better when it cools down & dries out some, so it’s going to live in my fridge until November or so.
> 
> I’m also trying not to be discouraged but I’m still having issues with gel not settling (or staying settled) in the front of my hair. It will sit on top of my head and eventually form little balls that look awful but it doesn’t look like this initially!!  It only happens with the top front of my head.
> I wondered if it was because that area usually gets gel last and so dries out. Last 2 washes I’ve done that section first with both gels (UFD &  Earthtone Naturals) while it was still dripping wet. Once those little icky sections form, it takes forever to wash out- no matter how long I spend under the water, requiring a double or even triple wash with a clarifying shampoo like kinky curly come clean. I’m so frustrated and clueless that I’m almost at the point where I don’t want to wear the front of my hair loose. Maybe I should consider a different gel for the front half of my head? I just don’t know.


I remember you having this problem in the old fall/winter wash and go thread. You must have tried a few product combos since then. I wish I could help you troubleshoot but wouldn't know where to begin working out why this happens to you, especially the difficulty with washing the product out. Could it be an environmental reaction? It's almost like your hair doesn't like gel on a chemical level.


----------



## LavenderMint

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Same thing happened to me. When I first used it back in April, I had the hard cast, but it won't set hard anymore. I plan to pull it out again in the Fall too.
> 
> Are the little balls a recent issue? No change in products/routine?


It’s been ongoing but this is the worst it’s ever been. I snapped a pic in the dentists office since the lights were so bright. This isn’t the best pic but the only one that would upload 

@GettingKinky not really… the salon I go to for cuts is nice for that. They don’t seem to have as much experience/knowledge of wng on coily hair. When I leave from there, my hair is usually very fluffy and undefined, only lasting about two days and they use UFD & ICV. 
@GGsKin I think it could partly be environmental and partly my hair and probably also partly technique. Maybe it’s the product combo because when I only used Wetline, back in the day, this didn’t happen. I think. But it’s literally JUST the very front 2 inches from ear to ear that will do this, & it won’t even be all over. Very frustrating.

I might need to join See Some Curls to get answers (all the Cut It Kinky alumni stylists in my area are at least 90min away) and I realllllllllly don’t want to spend that money.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> It’s been ongoing but this is the worst it’s ever been. I snapped a pic in the dentists office since the lights were so bright. This isn’t the best pic but the only one that would upload
> View attachment 475029
> @GettingKinky not really… the salon I go to for cuts is nice for that. They don’t seem to have as much experience/knowledge of wng on coily hair. When I leave from there, my hair is usually very fluffy and undefined, only lasting about two days and they use UFD & ICV.
> @GGsKin I think it could partly be environmental and partly my hair and probably also partly technique. Maybe it’s the product combo because when I only used Wetline, back in the day, this didn’t happen. I think. But it’s literally JUST the very front 2 inches from ear to ear that will do this, & it won’t even be all over. Very frustrating.
> 
> I might need to join See Some Curls to get answers (all the Cut It Kinky alumni stylists in my area are at least 90min away) and I realllllllllly don’t want to spend that money.


Hmm, I have until the 28th until my membership is up. I can search to see if I can find anything but I don’t recall coming across anyone talking about Jell-O shot or earth tones. I’ve heard that they discussed those brands in the digital salon. Maybe ask on the Facebook group. 

They recently added the see some curls society but they don’t stray too far from the recommended product list.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hey @LavenderMint my 4b sections above my ears holds on to product if it’s creamy and doesn’t work with my topper. My 4a sections that doesn’t happen unless both products don’t work well together. . If I use a clay wash right after a heavy styler then clay will stick to my strands and then the gel forms small balls on top then forcing me to clarify to get everything off my strands. 

I also get flakes in that area first because it’s not emulsified fully into my 4b strands because they clump together but don’t curl.  My 4a strands curls so the product slides through it and the curls separate.  That doesn’t happen above my ears because the curls clump together in s’s and form a cloud of curls


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hey @LavenderMint my 4b sections above my ears holds on to product if it’s creamy and doesn’t work with my topper. My 4a sections that doesn’t happen unless both products don’t work well together. . If I use a clay wash right after a heavy styler then clay will stick to my strands and then the gel forms small balls on top then forcing me to clarify to get everything off my strands.
> 
> I also get flakes in that area first because it’s not emulsified fully into my 4b strands because they clump together but don’t curl.  My 4a strands curls so the product slides through it and the curls separate.  That doesn’t happen above my ears because the curls clump together in s’s and form a cloud of curls


The clumping together and forming a cloud is very much what I just saw happen. I ccs tonight and applied the UFD in the shower to the trouble spot and had to get out of the shower for the rest. The front section, despite being drowned in UFD, seemed to either drink it or magic it away and was fluffy sclouds about halfway down.
As far as product combos go, I’m trying not to get into Trepadora or Innersense until I use up (or give away) more of what I have.

@DVAntDany thank you! It’s ok if no one has talked about it. I don’t think I joined the fb group so I’ll have to check that out. I have all my notes & pdf files from the digital salon so I’ll revisit those.


----------



## LavenderMint

$30 for shipping ONE product from Trepadora? even with the sale that’s a LOT. 
I decided to check because the A from the last BGC Instagram live replied to just buy it from the company’s website when someone mentioned it’s sold out everywhere. She said it so _casually_, too, as if to say she couldn’t understand why you wouldn’t buy from their site to begin with.

I don’t know if I want Papaya Slip that much.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LavenderMint said:


> $30 for shipping ONE product from Trepadora? even with the sale that’s a LOT.
> I decided to check because the A from the last BGC Instagram live replied to just buy it from the company’s website when someone mentioned it’s sold out everywhere. She said it so _casually_, too, as if to say she couldn’t understand why you wouldn’t buy from their site to begin with.
> 
> I don’t know if I want Papaya Slip that much.



I couldn't do it. I found a local hair stylist who was selling Trepadora products and bought from her. That shipping is insane.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

the hair stylist cancelled on me for my hair appt yesterday.  Ive been wearing my hair in twists to stretch. Last night I put in some big braids for a braidout later in the afternoon with  TMC Braidout glaze. Hoping it looks nice after wearing this hat all day at work.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> the hair stylist cancelled on me for my hair appt yesterday.  Ive been wearing my hair in twists to stretch. Last night I put in some big braids for a braidout later in the afternoon with  TMC Braidout glaze. Hoping it looks nice after wearing this hat all day at work.


That sucks about your stylist. I can’t wait to see your braid out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today’s combo

shampoo : Innersense color radiance + Elucence moisture

conditioner: briogeo BGBK aloe + oat (I LOVE this conditioner) it’s isn’t really slippy but it does a great job 

stylers: UFD/JS/MD

dry: diffuse for 10 minutes. Hair is 60-70% dry

I love this combo. I really hope the change in UFD ingredients is not real.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> That sucks about your stylist. I can’t wait to see your braid out.


The humidity tore me up. @GettingKinky


----------



## OhTall1

Sale at Ulta.  Looks like it also includes brands like Innersense and Curlsmith.


----------



## toaster

Washing my hair tonight. Might take some length check pictures since it’s been a while.


----------



## janaq2003

Looks like I'm gonna wash a do a braid or twist updo. 90° and wash and go ain't the business right now


----------



## toaster

I ordered the it’s a 10 leave in and gel. I think I’ll try the leave in, UFD and then gel as a combo tonight.

I’m not going anywhere this week, so if it looks awful I’ll be fine.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I ordered the it’s a 10 leave in and gel. I think I’ll try the leave in, UFD and then gel as a combo tonight.
> 
> I’m not going anywhere this week, so if it looks awful I’ll be fine.


I can’t wait to hear/see your results. But you will NOT tempt me to buy more products.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m bored with my hair. I just want it to get longer, but that takes forever.

Maybe I’ll do some kind of baylayage- I think I want auburn.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Hope all is well and you’re just taking a wash and go break @faithVA


I'm just taking a break. I don't feel like reading anything or posting anything


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait to hear/see your results. But you will NOT tempt me to buy more products.



I keep telling myself I'm done with professional color but man I love this. Its so much maintenance though. Grrrrr.


----------



## DVAntDany

@LavenderMint I didn’t see too much on Ecoslay Jello-Shot nor Eartones. There seemed to only be one post when I searched for the Jell-O shot. Looks like many use it as a topper. They use it over UFD or UFD + ICH. More water for softer hold or less water for harder hold. No one spoke of it balling up.

The trepadora papya slip just goes out fast on sites like https://boldkulture.com/. I bought the little bottle that wasn’t really cost effective but that’s all they had. The stylist I was going to originally purchase from was out of stock. When it arrived in the mail the next week, they had the big bottle back in stock on the website. A week later they were out all over again.

Its really a waiting game. Just so you know, I purchase a bday gift from Emolyne Cosmetics from the UK for my cousin. It took over a month to come. The papya slip will probably be back in stock before your purchase makes it to you from Trepadora.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’m bored with my hair. I just want it to get longer, but that takes forever.
> 
> Maybe I’ll do some kind of baylayage- I think I want auburn.


Boy, don’t I know this feeling all too well. 

That’s sounds like it’s going to be so pretty if you go through with it.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m trying to get my aunt on board the wash and go train, but with her price range. So I’ve been testing out some products to suggest for her. I’m not going to lie, that African Pride Moisture Miracle Aloe and Coconut Water Curl Defining Gel works pretty well. It gives great clumping/definition and won’t even become dinted under a hat. It does feel producty but it’s not super crunchy. My hair even shakes which it doesn’t usually do.  
https://ibb.co/DkdryfM


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I keep telling myself I'm done with professional color but man I love this. Its so much maintenance though. Grrrrr.


I’m loving this color inspiration.


----------



## toaster

My hair turned out cute! I have some areas that dried white, so I need to adjust my product usage.

Used the it’s a 10 coily leave in, coated my hair in UFD, and then used a medium amount of it’s a 10 coily gel.

The floral fragrance is a little overwhelming and I’m pretty sure neither product is water soluble.

will see how it wears this week.


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> I’m trying to get my aunt on board the wash and go train, but with her price range. So I’ve been testing out some products to suggest for her. I’m not going to lie, that African Pride Moisture Miracle Aloe and Coconut Water Curl Defining Gel works pretty well. It gives great clumping/definition and won’t even become dinted under a hat. It does feel producty but it’s not super crunchy. My hair even shakes which it doesn’t usually do.
> https://ibb.co/DkdryfM


So cute!!


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> My hair turned out cute! I have some areas that dried white, so I need to adjust my product usage.
> 
> Used the it’s a 10 coily leave in, coated my hair in UFD, and then used a medium amount of it’s a 10 coily gel.
> 
> The floral fragrance is a little overwhelming and I’m pretty sure neither product is water soluble.
> 
> will see how it wears this week.
> View attachment 475243


It looks like a winning combo so far! I would have never know it had some white spots.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@DVAntDany   I like the african price moisture miracle line.  I have the gel and its great. The curling cream is nice for twists/washngos on my little one.  I wouldnt mind trying the mousse over the gel one day. I didnt pick the mousse up though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I really need to wash my hair but I had to bake last night so by the time I was finished, it was a wrap.  I want to try out Shescentit new gel from the juicy line before it gets cold.   Glycerin is the third ingredient behind PVP, so we will see. 









						Juicy Curls Styling Gel
					

Moisture care for natural hair.




					www.shescentit.com


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @DVAntDany   I like the african price moisture miracle line.  I have the gel and its great. The curling cream is nice for twists/washngos on my little one.  I wouldnt mind trying the mousse over the gel one day. I didnt pick the mousse up though.


The gel surprised me and now I want to try more. I’m glad I’m not the only one who likes it.

I can’t seem to find many of the line’s stylers locally. I do see the curling cream though. Is it heavy or greasy?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> The gel surprised me and now I want to try more. I’m glad I’m not the only one who likes it.
> 
> I can’t seem to find many of the line’s stylers locally. I do see the curling cream though. Is it heavy or greasy?



it’s heavy but it sinks in.  I’ll bump the thread for you. @DVAntDany


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair is really growing!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster your hair is really growing!


Thank you! I go back and forth with feeling like it’s growing or not. Pictures help, but since I have so much shrinkage it’s still hard to see growth.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think this weekend I may experiment with how much water I used with UFD. I may skip adding more water after I apply the UFD and see if I get a more crunchy set that lasts a bit longer before the frizz kicks in.


----------



## colorful_coils

Has anyone tried a wash-n-go with just a curling custard? Not like the Kinky Curly one, which is more of a gel, but like the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Curl Sculpting Custard or She Scent It Tahiti Cocktail Curl Enhancing Jelly Custard. I did one today where I used the SSI Baobab Fluffy Curls Leave-In (which already gives me a lot of definition), the Mielle Curl Sculpting Custard, and the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste.

Y'all. The definition and shine is nuts! I also didn't need my hair to be as wet as it needs to be when I use a gel, so it dried much faster. However, based on how it feels, I don't think it will have much hold. But I plan on wearing my hair in 2 buns for the rest of the week, so it's fine. Overall, I think this combo is good for a quick wash-n-go, and I'm going to add it to my product combos list (with the Mielle Custard replaced with the SSI one since the latter gives me more moisture and definition). I also might swap the Curl Paste out for an anti-humectant gel like the ICH or the Trepadora ones for a little more hold.


----------



## colorful_coils

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I really need to wash my hair but I had to bake last night so by the time I was finished, it was a wrap.  I want to try out Shescentit new gel from the juicy line before it gets cold.   Glycerin is the third ingredient behind PVP, so we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Curls Styling Gel
> 
> 
> Moisture care for natural hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shescentit.com


I hope this works for your hair! The ingredients look great outside of the glycerin.

Have you tried any of their other gels? I used the Pomegranate one and hated how it felt in my hair.


----------



## colorful_coils

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Same thing happened to me. When I first used it back in April, I had the hard cast, but it won't set hard anymore. I plan to pull it out again in the Fall too.
> 
> Are the little balls a recent issue? No change in products/routine?


I've been having a similar issue with the Jello Shot (specifically not getting a hard cast anymore), and I've had the little balls issue with the Earthtones Naturals gel, which is somewhat similar to the Jello Shot.

For the hard cast issue, I found that I really needed to clarify and use a protein conditioner to allow the gel to actually set properly on my hair and reduce my frizz. For the little balls issue, you may need to use the gel completely alone (no leave-ins or toppers), add way more water than you're using now, and reduce how much of the gel you're using. That was what finally got rid of the little balls issue for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## colorful_coils

toaster said:


> My hair turned out cute! I have some areas that dried white, so I need to adjust my product usage.
> 
> Used the it’s a 10 coily leave in, coated my hair in UFD, and then used a medium amount of it’s a 10 coily gel.
> 
> The floral fragrance is a little overwhelming and I’m pretty sure neither product is water soluble.
> 
> will see how it wears this week.
> View attachment 475243


Absolutely beautiful @toaster! I remember when you first posted about that stylist cutting your hair too short - your hair has grown so much from then! Do you feel like you've gotten most of your length back?


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> it’s heavy but it sinks in.  I’ll bump the thread for you. @DVAntDany


Thanks. I’ll check it out.


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> Has anyone tried a wash-n-go with just a curling custard? Not like the Kinky Curly one, which is more of a gel, but like the Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Curl Sculpting Custard or She Scent It Tahiti Cocktail Curl Enhancing Jelly Custard. I did one today where I used the SSI Baobab Fluffy Curls Leave-In (which already gives me a lot of definition), the Mielle Curl Sculpting Custard, and the Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste.
> 
> Y'all. The definition and shine is nuts! I also didn't need my hair to be as wet as it needs to be when I use a gel, so it dried much faster. However, based on how it feels, I don't think it will have much hold. But I plan on wearing my hair in 2 buns for the rest of the week, so it's fine. Overall, I think this combo is good for a quick wash-n-go, and I'm going to add it to my product combos list (with the Mielle Custard replaced with the SSI one since the latter gives me more moisture and definition). I also might swap the Curl Paste out for an anti-humectant gel like the ICH or the Trepadora ones for a little more hold.


Omg, yes!!! That pomegranate and honey custard is still my favorite in terms of shine. It air dries fast also. I only used the leave-in a few times. It felt like a waste and didn’t do anything to help. In fact, it works better without it. The custard is what made me think I could even do wash and goes in the first place.

I don’t think I’ve ever worn it by itself and sat under a hood dryer. I might try that soon. I tried paring it with Aunt Jackie’s Flaxseed Gel like HydraBar Salon suggested, but I still prefer the custard on its own. When Mielle has their everything $5 sale again, I’m going to buy a whole bunch of those.

Also, the Mielle Hawaiian Ginger gel works good also. Not as much shine but even better definition. I also think it’s heavier.


I’ve never tried anything by She Scent It nor Curls.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@colorful_coils check the shescentit thread. I use a lot of the stylers on my little one. 

I used the Tahiti one under this Juicy gel.   It’s drying with a soft hold.  If I use the Tahiti one with UFD I can get 3-5 days. 
I’m under the dryer now and it’s probably going to give me a solid two.  The Juicy curls is too lightweight.  It feels like it would work better under a hard hold instead of over.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sitting under the dryer.  Hopefully I can last at least an hour.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Sitting under the dryer.  Hopefully I can last at least an hour.


Do you take breaks? I try to do increments  of 30mins plus keep cold beverages around. How do you not start sweating going for a whole hour?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> Do you take breaks? I try to do increments  of 30mins plus keep cold beverages around. How do you not start sweating going for a whole hour?


I can’t ever make it lol. I try 20 at a time. I got out and I’m sitting here watching tv. I’ll try to sit back in a few @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I can’t ever make it lol. I try 20 at a time. I got out and I’m sitting here watching tv. I’ll try to sit back in a few @DVAntDany


Sounds like we are cut from the same cloth. LOL  I’ve heard people say they watch tv and stuff while under the dryer, but I can’t ever hear anything. I wouldn’t dare try using AirPods.  I may try watching some foreign films with subtitles while I’m drying.


----------



## GettingKinky

@colorful_coils I’ve used the Briogeo curl charisma coil custard. It gives great hair for 1 day, but for me if I’m going for 1 day hair foam is easier for me to apply.


----------



## GettingKinky

If I decide to get color I want a subtle red/auburn like this. And balayage so it doesn’t look weird if I decide to grow it out


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> If I decide to get color I want a subtle red/auburn like this. And balayage so it doesn’t look weird if I decide to grow it out
> 
> 
> View attachment 475261


That will definitely look pretty. I imagine it would go really well with wearing rose gold jewelry and accessories in oxblood.


----------



## toaster

colorful_coils said:


> Absolutely beautiful @toaster! I remember when you first posted about that stylist cutting your hair too short - your hair has grown so much from then! Do you feel like you've gotten most of your length back?


Thank you!!! I feel like my length in the back is mostly where it was before he cut it. I’m just annoyed by the sides because he cut them short, and one side shorter than the other.

It’s definitely grown out a lot though and I’m no longer angry/in tears when I look in the mirror.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @colorful_coils I’ve used the Briogeo curl charisma coil custard. It gives great hair for 1 day, but for me if I’m going for 1 day hair foam is easier for me to apply.


Tell me all about this curl custard. I know it wasn’t worth your effort, but I’ve been curious about the brand and especially it’s stylers.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Thank you!!! I feel like my length in the back is mostly where it was before he cut it. I’m just annoyed by the sides because he cut them short, and one side shorter than the other.
> 
> It’s definitely grown out a lot though and I’m no longer angry/in tears when I look in the mirror.


I’m so glad you no longer feel that way. Who will you go to for next cut/trim? Are you going to give him another chance?


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> I’m so glad you no longer feel that way. Who will you go to for next cut/trim? Are you going to give him another chance?


I went to embracenaturalbeauty on Instagram for a trim in June and I’ll keep seeing her. She’s not close to my apartment at all, but she understands what I’m looking for and she didn’t cut too much.

I will never step foot in that other salon again. Ever.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Tell me all about this curl custard. I know it wasn’t worth your effort, but I’ve been curious about the brand and especially it’s stylers.



I really like Briogeo the brand because they are black owned and make high quality products.
The coil custard is light hold and gives you lots of volume on day one. But when I used it by itself I didn’t feel like my hair held onto to moisture for very long. 
I probably used it about 5 times and then I tossed it because having it around and never using it was stressing me out. ;-)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still damp.   Soft hold.

I could make it last 5 days. I don’t mind if it fluffs out. I’ll probably stretch it tomorrow because I have a party to go to on Saturday evening. Next time I’ll use the SSI Juicy Curls gel over a hard gel.  It’s lightweight.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I went to embracenaturalbeauty on Instagram for a trim in June and I’ll keep seeing her. She’s not close to my apartment at all, but she understands what I’m looking for and she didn’t cut too much.
> 
> I will never step foot in that other salon again. Ever.


Oh wow, you went to Abena. You are definitely in better hands.

I recently watched BGC (Aishia) talk about giving stylist second chances to fix mistakes. I don’t know how I feel about that. I recently had my nails done by a place I use to go to but not by my reg technician. Prior to that, my last visit was right before COVID. Since my mom was the one who wanted to go, I let her use my tech. I was so disappointed in my results. It looked goopy with polish running into the cuticles. She even short changed my service because she had a scheduled client come in. It’s not even 2 weeks and it’s lifting too. I wish I spoke up and said I was not happy with the service instead of passive aggressively not tipping. The only reason it is still on my hands is because I don’t feel like taking the time to remove gel polish.

The point Aishia was making was to let them know why you are unhappy but at another scheduled appointment. LOL I think I’d go back if the results are just okay, but not crappy results. So did you at least let him know how you felt? I’d hate him thinking he did a good job and do it to someone else. Well, I’m going to speak up while having them remove this stuff.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I really like Briogeo the brand because they are black owned and make high quality products.
> The coil custard is light hold and gives you lots of volume on day one. But when I used it by itself I didn’t feel like my hair held onto to moisture for very long.
> I probably used it about 5 times and then I tossed it because having it around and never using it was stressing me out. ;-)


Ugh, why toss it? I would have taken it off your hands. Lol It sounds like something I might want to try. 

I want to start supporting black owned brands that are more easily accessible. That way they can stay in stores. I didn’t see that many samples from the brand in Ulta last time I was there.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Still damp.   Soft hold.
> 
> I could make it last 5 days. I don’t mind if it fluffs out. I’ll probably stretch it tomorrow because I have a party to go to on Saturday evening. Next time I’ll use the SSI Juicy Curls gel over a hard gel.  It’s lightweight.


It looks really soft and fluffy.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Oh wow, you went to Abena. You are definitely in better hands.
> 
> I recently watched BGC (Aishia) talk about giving stylist second chances to fix mistakes. I don’t know how I feel about that. I recently had my nails done by a place I use to go to but not by my reg technician. Prior to that, my last visit was right before COVID. Since my mom was the one who wanted to go, I let her use my tech. I was so disappointed in my results. It looked goopy with polish running into the cuticles. She even short changed my service because she had a scheduled client come in. It’s not even 2 weeks and it’s lifting too. I wish I spoke up and said I was not happy with the service instead of passive aggressively not tipping. The only reason it is still on my hands is because I don’t feel like taking the time to remove gel polish.
> 
> The point Aishia was making was to let them know why you are unhappy but at another scheduled appointment. LOL I think I’d go back if the results are just okay, but not crappy results. So did you at least let him know how you felt? I’d hate him thinking he did a good job and do it to someone else. Well, I’m going to speak up while having them remove this stuff.


Speaking up is key - at the appointment or even shortly afterward, but I'm definitely not paying again for another service to let them know I got crappy results the first time.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany I was so upset about the haircut that I just paid and left. I’ve never followed up, but I do intend to send some communication with photos so he can see how horrible the cut was.


----------



## toaster

Wow I’m realizing one year ago was when I started doing wash and go’s and visiting this thread and the digital salon. I got my first curly cut (that I loved) on September 12ish and got the horrible cut that I hated on December 12ish.

I’ll be visiting Abena again for a trim in December. Time flies!


----------



## DVAntDany

I must say that Aishia put thought into her fast drying wash and go. I decided to try using the Quidad climate control strong hold all by itself on wet hair this morning. That was a no no for me.

It took much longer than 30 mins to dry and the definition I saw while wet quickly left. I’m starting to realize that this product takes the shine away from my hair. Mousse by itself is far shinier, but it also gives me helmet hair that deceptively looks bouncy. So both products together are better than separate.


----------



## toaster

Update on its a 10 wash and go:

so far my hair looks almost identical to my UFD and Jell-O shot wash and go.

That’s my favorite combo, so that’s great!  BUT Jell-O shot is $24 for 16 ounces of gel and the it’s a 10 gel is 5 ounces and the leave in is like 6 ounces and both products are more than $20…

I think next wash I’ll try the it’s a 10 leave in, UFD and Jell-O shot to see how it turns out.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Ugh, why toss it? I would have taken it off your hands. Lol It sounds like something I might want to try.
> 
> I want to start supporting black owned brands that are more easily accessible. That way they can stay in stores. I didn’t see that many samples from the brand in Ulta last time I was there.


I used it a total of about 5 times and I was never completely happy with the results. 
It was just sitting in my shower staring at me and that made me feel pressure to use it. I had to toss it for my peace of mind.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I used it a total of about 5 times and I was never completely happy with the results.
> It was just sitting in my shower staring at me and that made me feel pressure to use it. I had to toss it for my peace of mind.


I totally get that. My hoarding ways, however, stop me from tossing crappy products that easily. I’ve gone through some rough wash and gos lately trying to use up some of the products.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I totally get that. My hoarding ways, however, stop me from tossing crappy products that easily. I’ve gone through some rough wash and gos lately trying to use up some of the products.


I used to feel that way, but then I decided I was done with bad hair days just because I had purchased products I didn’t like.

I still have an almost completely full jar of Innersense Inner Peace. I never liked it either except the time a stylist used it on me. Maybe I’ll try it again. It’s hidden away in a drawer so it doesn’t stress me out to see it.

I haven’t tried the inner peace with UFD/ICH only with KCKT/ICH. And I I haven’t tried it in 9 months. I think I will try it this weekend. Maybe it will give the same kind of surface finish as mousse def.


----------



## LavenderMint

DVAntDany said:


> @LavenderMint I didn’t see too much on Ecoslay Jello-Shot nor Eartones. There seemed to only be one post when I searched for the Jell-O shot. Looks like many use it as a topper. They use it over UFD or UFD + ICH. More water for softer hold or less water for harder hold. No one spoke of it balling up.
> 
> The trepadora papya slip just goes out fast on sites like https://boldkulture.com/. I bought the little bottle that wasn’t really cost effective but that’s all they had. The stylist I was going to originally purchase from was out of stock. When it arrived in the mail the next week, they had the big bottle back in stock on the website. A week later they were out all over again.
> 
> Its really a waiting game. Just so you know, I purchase a bday gift from Emolyne Cosmetics from the UK for my cousin. It took over a month to come. The papya slip will probably be back in stock before your purchase makes it to you from Trepadora.


I actually went ahead and ordered the 200ml since they were having the sale and sent me a coupon code. I ordered Tuesday around 4am from the Trepadora UK site and I don’t know what magic they did but it arrived today, Thursday. Honestly, THAT kind of speed justifies the shipping cost to me. Hopefully it’s not a one time thing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> I must say that Aishia put thought into her fast drying wash and go. I decided to try using the Quidad climate control strong hold all by itself on wet hair this morning. That was a no no for me.
> 
> It took much longer than 30 mins to dry and the definition I saw while wet quickly left. I’m starting to realize that this product takes the shine away from my hair. Mousse by itself is far shinier, but it also gives me helmet hair that deceptively looks bouncy. So both products together are better than separate.
> 
> View attachment 475289View attachment 475291



I like how yours came out. I tried this combo on my hair this week and no bueno   I was rushing to get to work and my hair wasn't completely dry before I had to leave, so I'll try it a second time when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## LavenderMint

So last week for my wng, I separated my hair into that two inch band of difficulty in the front and then 6 sections in the back. I clarified that front band w/KC Come Clean and washed the rest with a Tresemme 2n1 that I like. Then washed the front section a second time with Nexxus Humectress shampoo. Conditioned everything with the matching Nexxus conditioner & detangled.
Applied UFD to dripping wet hair & covered with shower cap to get out of the water. Worked with the front section first again. Really made sure to smooth the UFD in and when I applied the EarthTone Naturals, I paid attention to exactly smooth it down. Smooth, smooth, smooth.

and the front of my head *still* poofed out  BUT there are just a few of the little balls and it’s not something anyone else would notice. It’s the fewest I’ve ever seen. I was planning to do a cowash tomorrow but I haven’t figured out what gel combo I want to try. I need to think about it since my Papaya Slip is here.
Is anyone here using the Papaya Slip with anything? They recommended it with the Açaí gel.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I used to feel that way, but then I decided I was done with bad hair days just because I had purchased products I didn’t like.
> 
> I still have an almost completely full jar of Innersense Inner Peace. I never liked it either except the time a stylist used it on me. Maybe I’ll try it again. It’s hidden away in a drawer so it doesn’t stress me out to see it.
> 
> I haven’t tried the inner peace with UFD/ICH only with KCKT/ICH. And I I haven’t tried it in 9 months. I think I will try it this weekend. Maybe it will give the same kind of surface finish as mousse def.


Don’t let me influence you to potentially have crappy hair days.

That’s like a pomade, right?


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I like how yours came out. I tried this combo on my hair this week and no bueno   I was rushing to get to work and my hair wasn't completely dry before I had to leave, so I'll try it a second time when I have more time on my hands.


I’ve tried with the reg climate control gel + mousse, the strong hold one + mousse and then I tried on damp hair with mousse. The damp hair dried the fastest, had more hold and more shine. The gel by itself = No, No, No

It takes me too long to put the gel on soaking wet moussed up hair. I can’t feel where I’m placing the gel with my hands. So it makes it take longer putting it in smaller sections to make sure it coats the hair. That is what eats up the time for me.

The last time I did it, I did it at night. Then in the morning I blasted it with the blow dryer for lift and stretch. Maybe try doing it at night. You’ll thank yourself in the morning if you are rushed for time.

I also feel like this gel causes buildup. A moisturizing Poo nor an all purpose one can remove it. My ends started becoming tangly the more I used it. So I started using the Doux one love as a prepoo detangler. Then I finally did a clarifying shampoo and all of the tangles went away.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> I actually went ahead and ordered the 200ml since they were having the sale and sent me a coupon code. I ordered Tuesday around 4am from the Trepadora UK site and I don’t know what magic they did but it arrived today, Thursday. Honestly, THAT kind of speed justifies the shipping cost to me. Hopefully it’s not a one time thing.


Wow! That is awesome. I’m so tempted to purchase the Bamboo ginseng from the home site just because others have said it gives shine.

I read on the see some curls forum someone said it came back fast too and  also someone was able to get it from bold Kulture recently.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> So last week for my wng, I separated my hair into that two inch band of difficulty in the front and then 6 sections in the back. I clarified that front band w/KC Come Clean and washed the rest with a Tresemme 2n1 that I like. Then washed the front section a second time with Nexxus Humectress shampoo. Conditioned everything with the matching Nexxus conditioner & detangled.
> Applied UFD to dripping wet hair & covered with shower cap to get out of the water. Worked with the front section first again. Really made sure to smooth the UFD in and when I applied the EarthTone Naturals, I paid attention to exactly smooth it down. Smooth, smooth, smooth.
> 
> and the front of my head *still* poofed out  BUT there are just a few of the little balls and it’s not something anyone else would notice. It’s the fewest I’ve ever seen. I was planning to do a cowash tomorrow but I haven’t figured out what gel combo I want to try. I need to think about it since my Papaya Slip is here.
> Is anyone here using the Papaya Slip with anything? They recommended it with the Açaí gel.


I’ve only used it over UFD and ICH. It doesn’t leave a crunchy hold. It smells good and gives shine.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Don’t let me influence you to potentially have crappy hair days.
> 
> That’s like a pomade, right?


It is like a pomade. It has beeswax high up on the ingredient list. I know it can work well, I just have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t want to become a product junkie, but I do want to try this mousse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’ve been pony-tailing at night and it’s stretching my hair. I probably won’t wash until Sunday because Saturday I’ll be sweating it out anyways.


----------



## toaster

Your hair looks great @Bette Davis Eyes !


----------



## toaster

Day 4 hair update.


----------



## GettingKinky

A spray on product like this looks easy to apply, but I’m guessing it doesn’t have much hold and will only last a day or 2


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky thats so cool!

I wonder if it has to be applied on soaking wet hair? Seems hard to apply to yourself without missing sections, but also seems like it could decrease styling time by a lot.


----------



## KaciaLN12

If it’s not too late to join, I would love to.  I’m usually a twist-out natural; been doing them since I went natural almost 10 years ago. But, I have been loving wash n go’s this year.

Disclaimer: I don’t follow the A’s or See Some Curls at all and I am not at all ingredient conscious. I usually use more affordable products and plastic gels.

My wash n go this week is gorgeous! Shiny, defined, and has volume and moisture with hold.
I washed twice with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing shampoo (yes, with sulfates), conditioned with the now defunct Natually Silk Elements Deep Nourishing Conditioner (it was my fav, so I stocked up when it was discontinued. I still have plenty) and topped that with Aussie Moist conditioner for slip, and  detangled with my knockoff Kiss “Tangle Teezer” with the handle.
I then applied the (discontinued. WHY???) ORS Ghee Butter Leave In Conditioner to soaking wet hair. I let this marinate for about 30-45 minutes until the hair is very damp and then I applied Eco Styler Olive Oil in small sections in a smoothing motion with some lazy shingling. My hair seems to retain more hold and definition when I apply gel to damp hair, not wet.
I don’t have a hooded dryer, so I just used my blow dryer to get it to about 85% dry and then went to bed. Now, I’m on 5th day hair and the cast is starting to loosen up.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t want to become a product junkie, but I do want to try this mousse.


I swear my ears perk up every time I hear lightweight styling product. I automatically assume drying time will be cut in half and I’ll get some volume without too much effort.

I’m going to assume they don’t have samples. Just go ahead and say, “ I volunteer as tribute!”


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’ve been pony-tailing at night and it’s stretching my hair. I probably won’t wash until Sunday because Saturday I’ll be sweating it out anyways.


It’s doing great for a product that has soft hold. How does it feel to the touch?


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Day 4 hair update. View attachment 475317


Wow, this is holding up really well.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> A spray on product like this looks easy to apply, but I’m guessing it doesn’t have much hold and will only last a day or 2


Now that’s something I think I might try. I wonder how that will work for someone who doesn’t rinse half the conditioner out and towel blot the excess.


----------



## DVAntDany

KaciaLN12 said:


> If it’s not too late to join, I would love to.  I’m usually a twist-out natural; been doing them since I went natural almost 10 years ago. But, I have been loving wash n go’s this year.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don’t follow the A’s or See Some Curls at all and I am not at all ingredient conscious. I usually use more affordable products and plastic gels.
> 
> My wash n go this week is gorgeous! Shiny, defined, and has volume and moisture with hold.
> I washed twice with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing shampoo (yes, with sulfates), conditioned with the now defunct Natually Silk Elements Deep Nourishing Conditioner (it was my fav, so I stocked up when it was discontinued. I still have plenty) and topped that with Aussie Moist conditioner for slip, and  detangled with my knockoff Kiss “Tangle Teezer” with the handle.
> I then applied the (discontinued. WHY???) ORS Ghee Butter Leave In Conditioner to soaking wet hair. I let this marinate for about 30-45 minutes until the hair is very damp and then I applied Eco Styler Olive Oil in small sections in a smoothing motion with some lazy shingling. My hair seems to retain more hold and definition when I apply gel to damp hair, not wet.
> I don’t have a hooded dryer, so I just used my blow dryer to get it to about 85% dry and then went to bed. Now, I’m on 5th day hair and the cast is starting to loosen up.


Welcome. You are right on time.


----------



## GettingKinky

@KaciaLN12 Its never too late. I would love to see pictures of your hair.


----------



## KaciaLN12

GettingKinky said:


> @KaciaLN12 Its never too late. I would love to see pictures of your hair.


I need to figure out how to upload the pics I took. How many years have I been on this board and still don’t know how to upload pics


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> It’s doing great for a product that has soft hold. How does it feel to the touch?


It’s a slight crunch to the top layer. Not really hard but present if you touch it @DVAntDany   it’s not bad but I wouldn’t use the Juicy Curls by itself. It’s too lightweight.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t decide which experiment I want to do with my hair tomorrow

- UFD/ICH/MD with less water than typical to see if I get a longer lasting set

-UFD/ICH/ inner peace to give inner peace another chance. 

And I need to clarify. It’s been 8 weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

At work, with a hat on today.

 I have to say, the two SSI stylers together isnt a bad combo. Its not something I would reach for all the time but its not bad.  I have a one use left of the Tahiti Custard and 3/4 of the Juicy. The Juicy I would not buy again. It felt like water going on. The jar did say lightweight but the more you add, the more hold.

I have another jar of the SSI Tahiti custard that one does have hold. I think Ill try the Juicy out on the little one and see how it goes with him.   Washing tomorrow and going to use the Nurture gel to use it up.


----------



## ckisland

I haven't posted in a minute   

I had my non-DC wash day today, and it went great! I was coming out of a whack twistout, so I was worried that detangling was going to be a mess, but it was easy breezy! I've been playing around with Eco Styler and Obia Naturals, but Miss Jessie's is still the real MVP .

Cleanser: MJ Don't Want No Suds  (I applied it to each of my 4 sections and detangled with it my Leatherwood brush)
Condition: MJ Soften Me UP
Time: 27 mins
Stylers: MJ Honey Curls 

Honey Curls is the bomb!! And I'm like why don't I have 3 bottles of it in my stash?!! It is a true all in one product. The last time I used it, I got 5 day hair (and I'm not even asking for all that). My hair is like 75% dry in these pics. I'll just air dry instead of using the bonnet dryer, which has become my go to.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love miss Jessie stylers @ckisland


----------



## toaster

Your hair is really growing @ckisland !


----------



## ckisland

toaster said:


> Your hair is really growing @ckisland !


It really is!! Imma need SL (wash n'go) to come on and hurry up though


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m sitting for 10 minutes with my olaplex before I jump in the shower to wash my hair.

I’m going to try less water today and save the inner peace for next time.


----------



## GettingKinky

So I didn’t add more water after I applied my UFD. My hair is definitely more crunchy than usual and shinier than I like even though I used MD as my second topper.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> So I didn’t add more water after I applied my UFD. My hair is definitely more crunchy than usually and shinier than I like even though I used MD as my second topper.


That’s how I apply UFD and Jell-O shot. No water in between. Crunch and shiny sounds about right


----------



## GGsKin

I washed my hair today. I used an Ayurvedic mix with a little kaolin and French pink clay added for extra slip and light cleasing. I brought my shampoo in just in case, but I didn't feel the need for it. 

After rinsing, I applied SSI Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask, while in the shower. For a first time try, I loved this going on. Light texture, fantastic slip. Left on for about 15mins.  I wanted to leave it on longer but I had somewhere to be. 

Once again, UFD and Jell-O Shot was the wash and go combo. This time, I went heavier on the Jell-o Shot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 4. Washing once I get off.  I think..


----------



## GGsKin

@Bette Davis Eyes looks good. I love the volume you get at your roots.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> I haven't posted in a minute
> 
> I had my non-DC wash day today, and it went great! I was coming out of a whack twistout, so I was worried that detangling was going to be a mess, but it was easy breezy! I've been playing around with Eco Styler and Obia Naturals, but Miss Jessie's is still the real MVP .
> 
> Cleanser: MJ Don't Want No Suds  (I applied it to each of my 4 sections and detangled with it my Leatherwood brush)
> Condition: MJ Soften Me UP
> Time: 27 mins
> Stylers: MJ Honey Curls
> 
> Honey Curls is the bomb!! And I'm like why don't I have 3 bottles of it in my stash?!! It is a true all in one product. The last time I used it, I got 5 day hair (and I'm not even asking for all that). My hair is like 75% dry in these pics. I'll just air dry instead of using the bonnet dryer, which has become my go to.
> 
> View attachment 475339 View attachment 475343 View attachment 475345


I’m loving the look of the Honey Curls. How would you compare it to the other MJ stylers? The only one I remotely like is the Jelly Soft Curls. Pillow Soft Curls and Multicultural Curls does nothing for my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Day 4. Washing once I get off.  I think..


I must agree with @GGsKin that the volume looks lovely.


----------



## DVAntDany

Yesterday, I rounded up some light weight stylers and my hair laughed at most of them. I put my hair in 5 quadrants to do a small test. I tried Mixed Chicks Leave-In, MoKnowsHair Curl Styling Potion, Miss Jessie’s Jelly Soft Curls, Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls, and Miss Jessie’s Multicultural Curls w/ Miss Jessie’s Leave-In Condish underneath.

Mixed Chicks looked like it gave decent definition but my hair looked white and coated. First day it was crispy but the next morning it is soft and I feel no buildup. All definition is lost but the white cast is gone. No shine whatsoever.

MoKnowsHair Curl Styling Potion. Goes on clear, but dries crunchy with heat. Looks like it doesn’t provide curl definition, when wet but next day looks more defined than the Mixed Chicks. Also, the next day it feels soft. My curls look so small. This product is super light weight. No shine at all.

Miss Jessie’s Jelly Soft Curl reminds me so much of the effects of mousse. It’s light but has that mousse crispness. It does provide shine and curl definition. It also dries pretty fast. There is no softness though. The difference is that it has movement unlike mousse, but also more shrinkage.  It also definitely doesn’t have any weight.

Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls leave my hair super soft but provides no definition nor shine. It doesn’t feel too producty.

Miss Jessie’s Leave-In Condish feels just like leaving rinse out conditioner in the hair. It provided no curl definition and so I topped it with Multicultural Curls. It felt like even more conditioner was being placed on my hair. I can’t deny it’s soft but feels coated and looks dull.

I will be returning what I can. Just this little experiment makes me realize that I like gels/custards over creams/lotions. I have an expensive Afro right now.

I have tried Jelly Soft Curls a few times before. I can’t seem to figure out how damp to keep it. I was going to use the Leave-In Condish as a base product, but now I change my mind. I just need something a little heavier than Jelly Soft Curls or something similar that can go on wet hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I usually put a gel on the bottom and custard on top @DVAntDany   The only custard I have used solo and have it work, is Jane Carters curling cream

 The gel gives the definition and the custard softens. The weight of the two give longer wear

 i put the pillow  jelly gel on bottom with the pillow soft curls on top.

 the pillow jelly/gel on bottom with the multicultural on top

 The leave in on bottom because its a leave in, with the pillow gel and soft curls


 The mixed chick sucked to me. Never revisited.  Never tried Moknows, wasnt interested/


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I usually put a gel on the bottom and custard on top @DVAntDany   The only custard I have used solo and have it work, is Jane Carters curling cream
> 
> The gel gives the definition and the custard softens. The weight of the two give longer wear
> 
> i put the pillow  jelly gel on bottom with the pillow soft curls on top.
> 
> the pillow jelly/gel on bottom with the multicultural on top
> 
> The leave in on bottom because its a leave in, with the pillow gel and soft curls
> 
> 
> The mixed chick sucked to me. Never revisited.  Never tried Moknows, wasnt interested/


I wasn’t sure how to use these products for real. I did the test to see which one I wanted to use for my whole head.

I don’t immediately think to put on the gel before the soft stuff, but I think that makes sense. I’ve only ever tried that with CurlMix but mainly because the A’s said to.

So do you apply the Jelly Soft Curl to damp or wet hair? The directions say to use on damp hair, but it only seems to glide through on wet hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

The elastic in second silk cap I bought is too tight and even after many months of wearing it and trying to stretch it, is still not very comfortable. I think I’m going to cut the elastic and just use the drawstrings to adjust the fit.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> The elastic in second silk cap I bought is too tight and even after many months of wearing it and trying to stretch it, is still not very comfortable. I think I’m going to cut the elastic and just use the drawstrings to adjust the fit.


That sounds like the best thing to do. No need to suffocate your forehead.


----------



## DVAntDany

I forgot to mention that the See Some Curls course/digital library was suppose to expire for me on the 28th. At 9:30pm on the 27th, I was cut off. The See Some Curls Society is still accessible for members who are no longer active with the course.

Also, I’ve watch a few much looser curlly hair videos say that Dove Amplified Finishing Gel works very similar to the Quidad Climate Control Gel. It seems like another option to use for the fast drying wash and go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> I wasn’t sure how to use these products for real. I did the test to see which one I wanted to use for my whole head.
> 
> I don’t immediately think to put on the gel before the soft stuff, but I think that makes sense. I’ve only ever tried that with CurlMix but mainly because the A’s said to.
> 
> So do you apply the Jelly Soft Curl to damp or wet hair? The directions say to use on damp hair, but it only seems to glide through on wet hair.



Its whatever works for how you style your hair. Either works for me. soaking wet or damp. If youre in the shower I have added the first layer when its wet, and then step out and add the  second layer to set and finish styling. By that time the hair isnt soaking wet because the product is soaking it up @DVAntDany


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> I’m loving the look of the Honey Curls. How would you compare it to the other MJ stylers? The only one I remotely like is the Jelly Soft Curls. Pillow Soft Curls and Multicultural Curls does nothing for my hair.


Both Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft Curls are whack on my hair. They've left my hair dry, crunchy and undefined, so they're a huge no for me  .

I like the feeling Multicultural Curls gives my hair, but it doesn't give much for definition either. I actually like the MC gel with the Leave-in Condish underneath (it's been a minute since I've used that combo though). 

Honey Curls and Coily Custard are the winners for me , but either my hair and/or my application's been wonky because I haven't been feeling how my wng's been coming out recently.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I forgot to mention that the See Some Curls course/digital library was suppose to expire for me on the 28th. At 9:30pm on the 27th, I was cut off. The See Some Curls Society is still accessible for members who are no longer active with the course.
> 
> Also, I’ve watch a few much looser curlly hair videos say that Dove Amplified Finishing Gel works very similar to the Quidad Climate Control Gel. It seems like another option to use for the fast drying wash and go.


So you can still chat and ask questions? I wonder what made them decide that?


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Both Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft Curls are whack on my hair. They've left my hair dry, crunchy and undefined, so they're a huge no for me  .
> 
> I like the feeling Multicultural Curls gives my hair, but it doesn't give much for definition either. I actually like the MC gel with the Leave-in Condish underneath (it's been a minute since I've used that combo though).
> 
> Honey Curls and Coily Custard are the winners for me , but either my hair and/or my application's been wonky because I haven't been feeling how my wng's been coming out recently.


Maybe you need to clarify?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Yesterday, I rounded up some light weight stylers and my hair laughed at most of them. I put my hair in 5 quadrants to do a small test. I tried Mixed Chicks Leave-In, MoKnowsHair Curl Styling Potion, Miss Jessie’s Jelly Soft Curls, Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls, and Miss Jessie’s Multicultural Curls w/ Miss Jessie’s Leave-In Condish underneath.
> 
> Mixed Chicks looked like it gave decent definition but my hair looked white and coated. First day it was crispy but the next morning it is soft and I feel no buildup. All definition is lost but the white cast is gone. No shine whatsoever.
> 
> MoKnowsHair Curl Styling Potion. Goes on clear, but dries crunchy with heat. Looks like it doesn’t provide curl definition, when wet but next day looks more defined than the Mixed Chicks. Also, the next day it feels soft. My curls look so small. This product is super light weight. No shine at all.
> 
> Miss Jessie’s Jelly Soft Curl reminds me so much of the effects of mousse. It’s light but has that mousse crispness. It does provide shine and curl definition. It also dries pretty fast. There is no softness though. The difference is that it has movement unlike mousse, but also more shrinkage.  It also definitely doesn’t have any weight.
> 
> Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls leave my hair super soft but provides no definition nor shine. It doesn’t feel too producty.
> 
> Miss Jessie’s Leave-In Condish feels just like leaving rinse out conditioner in the hair. It provided no curl definition and so I topped it with Multicultural Curls. It felt like even more conditioner was being placed on my hair. I can’t deny it’s soft but feels coated and looks dull.
> 
> I will be returning what I can. Just this little experiment makes me realize that I like gels/custards over creams/lotions. I have an expensive Afro right now.
> 
> I have tried Jelly Soft Curls a few times before. I can’t seem to figure out how damp to keep it. I was going to use the Leave-In Condish as a base product, but now I change my mind. I just need something a little heavier than Jelly Soft Curls or something similar that can go on wet hair.



When I visited Rhonda's salon, she used a combo of Kinky Curly custard (no leave-in) with Jelly Curls on top. It looked good and held up pretty well.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Its whatever works for how you style your hair. Either works for me. soaking wet or damp. If youre in the shower I have added the first layer when its wet, and then step out and add the  second layer to set and finish styling. By that time the hair isnt soaking wet because the product is soaking it up @DVAntDany


I will surely give this a try. Thanks


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> Both Jelly Soft and Pillow Soft Curls are whack on my hair. They've left my hair dry, crunchy and undefined, so they're a huge no for me  .
> 
> I like the feeling Multicultural Curls gives my hair, but it doesn't give much for definition either. I actually like the MC gel with the Leave-in Condish underneath (it's been a minute since I've used that combo though).
> 
> Honey Curls and Coily Custard are the winners for me , but either my hair and/or my application's been wonky because I haven't been feeling how my wng's been coming out recently.


If I can find samples in person, I’ll  give those two a try. I’ve never had anything by Miss Jessie’s work before but it could be user’s error.

@ckisland and @Bette Davis Eyes  Are you all air drying, diffusing or sitting under a dryer with the Miss Jessie’s. I have a Dyson to diffuse but that feels like a whole lot more work than sitting under a dryer.

 I noticed that on the Mixed Chicks website it’s recommended not to use high heat and air drying is preferred. What have all found that works best using these products?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> So you can still chat and ask questions? I wonder what made them decide that?


Yep, it still open. I think I caught a live where Aishia stated she wanted to create a community so she was keeping it opened. I checked this morning and I can still go on.

So the A’s recently had a live with Fo Adoni and Jenn Jackson right after Aishia called out (without naming) Latoya Ebony while also Latoya and Jenn gave their evaluation  of the 30 hair detox/ no oils no butters challenge. Sometime around all of this is when it was stated that the See Some Curls community will stay be available for all who have registered.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> When I visited Rhonda's salon, she used a combo of Kinky Curly custard (no leave-in) with Jelly Curls on top. It looked good and held up pretty well.


I think I may have written that down somewhere, but I don’t remember the Jelly Curls going on top. I need to look through my notes and screen shots. Oh boy, there are so many to go through. Lol Thanks for letting me know this. Do you find this combo allows your hair to have movement and lift?

One thing I noticed about Rhonda is that her product recommendations  plus technique results in shine and definition. There is a bit of a learning curve to that shampoo brush that I’m not ready to conquer yet.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe you need to clarify?


I used a sulfate shampoo and double shampoo'd, but it wasn't a clarifying shampoo. So maybe my hair still has buildup  .

My hair has a history of going through a wonky phase, and I've never figured out why in all of my years of being natural. I'm going to take a break from real stylers and just use leave-ins and curl creams. I think that I'll also switch to more cowashing/less shampooing and wearing my hair up. Today I rewashed my hair with the Pacifica Curls line, and just used the curl cream that comes with it. Took me less than 10 mins, and I have my hair up in a pineapple. Good enough


----------



## ckisland

@DVAntDany  I don't like diffusing, so I've been sitting under a bonnet dryer for 30-45 mins the past month or so. Otherwise I let my hair airdry because I apply Miss Jessie's to barely damp/basically dry hair anyway.


----------



## DVAntDany

I guess I’m still searching for product combos and maybe techniques because I have categories I’m trying to fill. These are the following:

1. *Get Me Through the Work Week Hair*
- This would be a product/styling choice to get me through the week. It’s simple enough to do and can grow gradually as the days go by. No frizz and good definition.

2. *Lazy Sunday Hair*
-Basic lazy days where my hair needs CCS and I’m not too worried about the outcome. This is for the days on vacation, jumping in and out of pools, time crunches and just plain laziness.  Also, it drys quickly and can possibly air dry.

3. *Date Night Hair*
-Shine, definition, softness and good volume on day one. Yes, someone can run their fingers through my hair. It like Cinderella’s ball gown and carriage. It’s only meant for that one night but it looks great while it lasts.

4. *Wedding Day Hair*
-This is for big events where pictures are taken and I need to look good for up to 24hrs. All the works are put into the hair like shingling or doing Rhonda’s brush technique. My hair can feel like a brick as long as it looks good and lasts.

Do you all think about doing your hair like this or are you most concerned with finding an ol’Faithful technique/product/routine/to stick by?


----------



## yamilee21

GettingKinky said:


> A spray on product like this looks easy to apply, but I’m guessing it doesn’t have much hold and will only last a day or 2


Never mind the product, that much finger raking is guaranteed to turn into frizz. 

I saw a young woman with an awesome wash & go in the store today, very defined with a lot of movement… about as perfect as a wash & go can get. I just know she’s in, or at least lurks, this thread.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> I used a sulfate shampoo and double shampoo'd, but it wasn't a clarifying shampoo. So maybe my hair still has buildup  .
> 
> My hair has a history of going through a wonky phase, and I've never figured out why in all of my years of being natural. I'm going to take a break from real stylers and just use leave-ins and curl creams. I think that I'll also switch to more cowashing/less shampooing and wearing my hair up. Today I rewashed my hair with the Pacifica Curls line, and just used the curl cream that comes with it. Took me less than 10 mins, and I have my hair up in a pineapple. Good enough


It could also just be the time of the season. I keep hearing that products, applications or just straight up techniques needs to be altered throughout the seasons or when you switch environments.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> @DVAntDany  I don't like diffusing, so I've been sitting under a bonnet dryer for 30-45 mins the past month or so. Otherwise I let my hair airdry because I apply Miss Jessie's to barely damp/basically dry hair anyway.


I’m really into air drying. That’s how I started. Using all of these humectant rich products that take forever to dry has put me the dryer. You are right about putting it on barely damp hair. I’m missing the days of toweling drying, raking product through and air drying in an hour. Besides mousse, I haven’t found anything that goes easily on slightly damp and dries quickly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have never had quick drying hair.  Wait. Now that I type it out. I did. With just The Doux Mousse but it only lasted one day.

And I didn’t wash my hair when I got home. I did other stuff so I’m plotting on tomorrow after work


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> If I can find samples in person, I’ll  give those two a try. I’ve never had anything by Miss Jessie’s work before but it could be user’s error.
> 
> @ckisland and @Bette Davis Eyes  Are you all air drying, diffusing or sitting under a dryer with the Miss Jessie’s. I have a Dyson to diffuse but that feels like a whole lot more work than sitting under a dryer.
> 
> I noticed that on the Mixed Chicks website it’s recommended not to use high heat and air drying is preferred. What have all found that works best using these products?



diffusing doesn’t work for me. My hair dried into a hard brittle mess.   I sit under the dryer to at least get it to set. Then usually air dry after @DVAntDany


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> I used a sulfate shampoo and double shampoo'd, but it wasn't a clarifying shampoo. So maybe my hair still has buildup  .
> 
> My hair has a history of going through a wonky phase, and I've never figured out why in all of my years of being natural. I'm going to take a break from real stylers and just use leave-ins and curl creams. I think that I'll also switch to more cowashing/less shampooing and wearing my hair up. Today I rewashed my hair with the Pacifica Curls line, and just used the curl cream that comes with it. Took me less than 10 mins, and I have my hair up in a pineapple. Good enough


Do you have hard water? Maybe you have build up from your water and need to chelate?


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I guess I’m still searching for product combos and maybe techniques because I have categories I’m trying to fill. These are the following:
> 
> 1. *Get Me Through the Work Week Hair*
> - This would be a product/styling choice to get me through the week. It’s simple enough to do and can grow gradually as the days go by. No frizz and good definition.
> 
> 2. *Lazy Sunday Hair*
> -Basic lazy days where my hair needs CCS and I’m not too worried about the outcome. This is for the days on vacation, jumping in and out of pools, time crunches and just plain laziness.  Also, it drys quickly and can possibly air dry.
> 
> 3. *Date Night Hair*
> -Shine, definition, softness and good volume on day one. Yes, someone can run their fingers through my hair. It like Cinderella’s ball gown and carriage. It’s only meant for that one night but it looks great while it lasts.
> 
> 4. *Wedding Day Hair*
> -This is for big events where pictures are taken and I need to look good for up to 24hrs. All the works are put into the hair like shingling or doing Rhonda’s brush technique. My hair can feel like a brick as long as it looks good and lasts.
> 
> Do you all think about doing your hair like this or are you most concerned with finding an ol’Faithful technique/product/routine/to stick by?


I guess I have 2 categories

- standard hair - should last 5-7- days without too much frizz on day 7 (I have multiple combos for this)

- awesome day 1 hair - for this I use a light hold styler and only expect 1-2 days before I have to put it in a puff or wash again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m liking my results from not adding water between UFD and the topper. I’m on day 3 and and I still have a slight crunch/cast.

or maybe it’s because I clarified. I always get good results the week I clarify.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Fresh washngo. Finished styling at 655. I’m sitting under the dryer.  Lettuce pray.  

I used Curldaze gloss shine gel with the creamy styler on top.


----------



## toaster

Ooh a new video from Abena! Can’t wait to watch tonight. And hopefully NOT be tempted to buy a new gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Soultanicals gel were just okay to me. All of her gel stylers seemed to be toppers.   Good ingredients but lightweight overall.i got maybe 2 days by themselves. Used with UFD I could get 5.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@toaster  Abena has always had a luscious head of hair though. Whew.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @toaster  Abena has always had a luscious head of hair though. Whew.


I actually thought her hair didn’t look as good as usual in this video!

Not interested in this gel at all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> I actually thought her hair didn’t look as good as usual in this video!
> 
> Not interested in this gel at all.


 I just love how she just takes everything through. Like damn. All that length.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So the creamy styler was too much on top of the gloss shine.  I was going on heavy with it because it was elongated.  My hair soft as crap though. Little definition.  Not a big deal because I’ll rock with it either way.  Let’s see how it evolves over the next few days.  The humidity here is on blast but I sit in AC all day until I leave.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have never had quick drying hair.  Wait. Now that I type it out. I did. With just The Doux Mousse but it only lasted one day.
> 
> And I didn’t wash my hair when I got home. I did other stuff so I’m plotting on tomorrow after work


Mousse is about the only thing I prefer to airdry because its only an hour even in humidity. Yep, it only last a day for me as well.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going away for a long weekend and I plan to be in the pool everyday. Do you guys wash you hair every night if you’re going to be in the pool multiple days in a row?
I’m thinking of just bunning and washing my hair on Wednesday after I get back home.


----------



## DVAntDany

I think that I am going to give up on idea of having light weight stylers for now. I'll just have to learn how to stretch my hair to create volume. I prefer the idea of a one and done, but gels like UFD Curly Magic and Mielle Honey & Ginger Styling Gel leave my hair frizzy by themselves. I get frizz free definition with products like Mielle Moisture RX Hawaiian Ginger Moisturizing Styling Gel and African Pride Moisture Miracle Curl Defining Gel. I'm not sure if its good for hair to be using these type of gels without something underneath. So the movement to use botanical gels as a base or leave-in makes sense. However, using UFD under other gels takes away the shine and makes my hair heavier. 

Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard is a good middle ground. The shine is phenomenal and I get pretty good definition without frizz. I just hate that I can't get root definition with it. I have that same no root definition problem with mousse. Using it as a base or a topper reduces the hold of other products and doesn't produce the same type of shine.  So I prefer this custard by itself. 

Anything with a softer hold than that, gives me a curly fro. So my recent trial with Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curl on wet hair yields the same results as CurlMix Moisturizer by itself. They give a defined and medium high sheen curly afro for one day.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going away for a long weekend and I plan to be in the pool everyday. Do you guys wash you hair every night if you’re going to be in the pool multiple days in a row?
> I’m thinking of just bunning and washing my hair on Wednesday after I get back home.


I've seen several different recommendations. Some shampoo and condition after every swimming session. Others  cowash for up to 3 days and then shampoo. Most styling suggestion are to use mousse or leave-in to style.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I've seen several different recommendations. Some shampoo and condition after every swimming session. Others  cowash for up to 3 days and then shampoo. Most styling suggestion are to use mousse or leave-in to style.


I will probably co wash every evening, but it seems a like little bit much when I’m going to jump back in the pool the next morning. But I guess it’s the same a brushing your teeth wvwn though you are going to eat again in a few hours.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I will probably co wash every evening, but it seems a like little bit much when I’m going to jump back in the pool the next morning. But I guess it’s the same a brushing your teeth wvwn though you are going to eat again in a few hours.


I hear that chlorinated water is really drying to hair. So maybe that is why they suggest cowashing so often. If you don’t feel like cowashing, at the very least rinse your hair thoroughly to get the chlorine out.

Are you going to coat your hair in water or leave-in before you hop in?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im come to a really good place in regards to my hair. 

I would love it if my hair had hang time, it doesn't.  I would love root to tip definition that doesn't frizz. It doesn't.  It frizzes all the time when I wear a  washngo.

If my hair doesn't look exactly how I want it,  I just keep it moving.  I realized lately,  I just go with it.

You wouldn't catch me dead without straight hair 15 years ago. now look at me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im come to a really good place in regards to my hair.
> 
> I would love it if my hair had hang time, it doesn't.  I would love root to tip definition that doesn't frizz. It doesn't.  It frizzes all the time when I wear a  washngo.
> 
> If my hair doesn't look exactly how I want it,  I just keep it moving.  I realized lately,  I just go with it.
> 
> You wouldn't catch me dead without straight hair 15 years ago. now look at me.


I love hearing stories like this. I’m glad you have accepted your hair.

Have you ever tried the split and swipe method when applying UFD?  It has helped me with root definition.  I don’t know why I’m suggesting this since you have accepted your hair, but I just couldn’t help myself.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky if I'm swimming multiple days in a row I shampoo every night and just wear a bun with mousse. I don’t want to risk damage to my hair from the chlorine, so I pick a low manipulation hair style and stick with that.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So the creamy styler was too much on top of the gloss shine.  I was going on heavy with it because it was elongated.  My hair soft as crap though. Little definition.  Not a big deal because I’ll rock with it either way.  Let’s see how it evolves over the next few days.  The humidity here is on blast but I sit in AC all day until I leave.


You have the most positive attitude about your hair. I have a feeling you are that way in many areas. It's wonderful


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky if I'm swimming multiple days in a row I shampoo every night and just wear a bun with mousse. I don’t want to risk damage to my hair from the chlorine, so I pick a low manipulation hair style and stick with that.


What shampoo combo are you using? I would think using a moisturizing shampoo everyday wouldn't be a big deal. And then at the end of the vacation almost-clarify or clarify.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> What shampoo combo are you using? I would think using a moisturizing shampoo everyday wouldn't be a big deal. And then at the end of the vacation almost-clarify or clarify.


Honestly if I’m traveling I’m either using my moisturizing shampoo that I packed in a travel bottle (innersense hydrating hair bath) or a drugstore shampoo I picked up at my destination.

It’s not my preference, but I think a drugstore shampoo is going to do less damage to my hair than chlorine in my hair for days.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> What shampoo combo are you using? I would think using a moisturizing shampoo everyday wouldn't be a big deal. And then at the end of the vacation almost-clarify or clarify.


I haven’t decided what shampoo(s) to pack. I’ll probably take my moisture poo.

I just clarified this past Saturday but I’ll probably do it again when I get back.


----------



## toaster

I’m under the dryer with my go to UFD and Jell-O shot since I’m traveling again this weekend.

I really loved my it’s a 10 and UFD wash and go. Like, really loved it. It puffed up in the humidity but it didn’t frizz. Each individual curl was still defined, just more voluminous. It rinsed really well and shampoo’d out easily.

I have a lot of events coming up, but when I can experiment again I want to try:

It’s a 10 leave in, UFD and jello shot
UFD and it’s a 10 gel
It’s a 10 leave in and it’s a 10 gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I love hearing stories like this. I’m glad you have accepted your hair.
> 
> Have you ever tried the split and swipe method when applying UFD?  It has helped me with root definition.  I don’t know why I’m suggesting this since you have accepted your hair, but I just couldn’t help myself.


I have root to tip definition. It’s just frizzy.  Lol

You can lift one strand of hair and it’s curled from the root to the tip.  It’s just a halo of frizz which is cool with me but it would be nice if every now and again it was laid @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have root to tip definition. It’s just frizzy.  Lol
> 
> You can lift one strand of hair and it’s curled from the root to the tip.  It’s just a halo of frizz which is cool with me but it would be nice if every now and again it was laid @GettingKinky


I see. It’s still frizzy even when you have a super crunchy gel cast?


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I have root to tip definition. It’s just frizzy.  Lol
> 
> You can lift one strand of hair and it’s curled from the root to the tip.  It’s just a halo of frizz which is cool with me but it would be nice if every now and again it was laid @GettingKinky


Sometimes, a little _extra_ smoothing is what helps me with this, like in Abena's video that @toaster posted. Or I lower the pH of the styler (like I do with kinky curly). This can help my strands to lay smoother.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I see. It’s still frizzy even when you have a super crunchy gel cast?


Once I break the cast it will start to frizz because I’m moving the strands @GettingKinky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GGsKin said:


> Sometimes, a little _extra_ smoothing is what helps me with this, like in Abena's video that @toaster posted. Or I lower the pH of the styler (like I do with kinky curly). This can help my strands to lay smoother.



what do you lower it with @GGsKin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I went skating last night.  Sweating like I stole something.  

I think imma try the curl daze gloss shine by itself and see what it do baby. Knowing me though imma get in the hair room and spy something else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I feel like today is Friday after getting up so early. I’m sitting here staring at my curl size.


----------



## toaster

@Bette Davis Eyes i know we all love what we don’t have, but your pin spring coils at the bottom are to die for


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> what do you lower it with @GGsKin


My acid of choice is usually hibiscus tea, but few drops of ACV works too.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 5 and I still have a light gel cast. I don’t think I’m going to go back to adding water after I apply UFD. My hair is plenty wet when I put the UFD in and I think I distribute it well enough without the extra water.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I went skating last night.  Sweating like I stole something.
> 
> I think imma try the curl daze gloss shine by itself and see what it do baby. Knowing me though imma get in the hair room and spy something else.


The hair room?  How many products do you have - I’m semi jealous I think that would cure my hair boredom.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> The hair room?  How many products do you have - I’m semi jealous I think that would cure my hair boredom.



I turned my den into my hair room. It’s where I have my dryer, streamer, most of my products , vanity table and chair. Gonna put a tv in there with a chaise lounge and barn door to close it off @GettingKinky


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I tried the Mousse Def/Ouidad Anti-Humidity combo this morning. And wouldn't you know as soon as I left the house it started raining 

I used more of the gel this time and it came out better than my first attempt. My hair was light, fluffy, and curly. It looked really good, especially as the day progressed. I think my hair was soaking up some of that 100% humidity outside as the day went on. I'm a fan of the volume I get with the mousse but I also know this WNG isn't going to last very long for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I turned my den into my hair room. It’s where I have my dryer, streamer, most of my products , vanity table and chair. Gonna put a tv in there with a chaise lounge and barn door to close it off @GettingKinky


That sounds awesome!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Well. I couldn’t make it to work due to the backlash of the flooding. Imma do my hair later on.  Kinda excited to see what an early wash day results in because I can sit under the dryer longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes your close up curl picture yesterday inspired me to take one of my own today. This is day 6 hair after 4 workouts. My curls are definitely more s shape. I kind of want more o shape.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I washed today.  Used Mielle Coil sculpting something and the new wet line gel.


----------



## toaster

shebababy said:


> I'm stuck in a hotel until New Orleans gets its act together and restores our power. Before I left I grabbed KCKT and KCCC. I co-washed my hair and applied fairly haphazardly, so I'm sure I missed a spot or two. This is day 3 and I've been doing cardio everyday. Besides the frizz at the roots, it's holding up well.


I hope you’re able to get home to minimal damage soon!


----------



## shebababy

@toaster Thanks for the well wishes. My BIL was able to check the house and there is no damage. There's just no power in NOLA at the moment and no estimate as to when power will be restored. *deep sigh*


*repost*

I'm stuck in a hotel until New Orleans gets its act together and restores our power. Before I left I grabbed KCKT and KCCC. I co-washed my hair and applied fairly haphazardly, so I'm sure I missed a spot or two. This is day 3 and I've been doing cardio everyday. Besides the frizz at the roots, it's holding up well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hairs looking good.       @shebababy 

Im going to start stretching my hair after wash day on Sunday. Getting Faux locs next Saturday. I cant wait!  I wont be over here much other than admiring you all. I dont wear my hair curly in the fall/winter. I keep it stretched or in a protective styles.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hairs looking good.       @shebababy
> 
> Im going to start stretching my hair after wash day on Sunday. Getting Faux locs next Saturday. I cant wait!  I wont be over here much other than admiring you all. I dont wear my hair curly in the fall/winter. I keep it stretched or in a protective styles.


We want to see a picture of your locs. Do you not wear wash n go’s in the fall/winter because it’s too cold?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Used UFD and ICH with gemini naturals color this time. I have a trim appointment next month. After that I think I'm going to dye my hair jet black and keep playing with temp color to curb my hair boredom.

Adwoa Beauty came out with a new clarifying shampoo and conditioner. Tempted to try.


----------



## GettingKinky

UFD is having a 50% off sale -limit 3 bottles. I want to stock up but they have finally show that they changed their ingredients so I’m not sure I want 3 bottles of the new stuff.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> UFD is having a 50% off sale -limit 3 bottles. I want to stock up but they have finally show that they changed their ingredients so I’m not sure I want 3 bottles of the new stuff.


Ugh. Remind me to add KCKT and Jell-O shot to my list.

I also need to just do another kinky curly wash and go. That combo always serves me well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> We want to see a picture of your locs. Do you not wear wash n go’s in the fall/winter because it’s too cold?


 Yes, most of my gels are humectant heavy and for me it doesn't work in the winter. I could use KCCC but its on the expensive side to use every 2-3 days so  just keep it stretched @GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Ugh. Remind me to add KCKT and Jell-O shot to my list.
> 
> I also need to just do another kinky curly wash and go. That combo always serves me well.


Dboes this mean you aren’t going to try the new UFD?
Ecoslay is supposed to be having a sale on Monday.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> UFD is having a 50% off sale -limit 3 bottles. I want to stock up but they have finally show that they changed their ingredients so I’m not sure I want 3 bottles of the new stuff.



I know someone who has used both the old labeling and new labeling and says they saw no difference. I'm leaning towards the label has been wrong all this time.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Dboes this mean you aren’t going to try the new UFD?
> Ecoslay is supposed to be having a sale on Monday.


I’m sure I’ll try it. But now I don’t trust the company so I think I should have a solid backup.


----------



## toaster

Beautiful hair as always @oneastrocurlie


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Beautiful hair as always @oneastrocurlie


Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> I know someone who has used both the old labeling and new labeling and says they saw no difference. I'm leaning towards the label has been wrong all this time.


 It felt different to me.  I just thought I was using it wrong and I’ve been nursing this bottle from almost two years.
I was hoping Sweet Soul Sista the original owner would keep making her brand but she stopped.

in the past I could use UFD solo. I can’t do that anymore. I have to put something on top of it to work but again I thought it was just me.
Dah well.  I can always make my own gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Kinda got good dryer time but still a little damp.   Gonna trim my ends this Sunday too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It felt different to me.  I just thought I was using it wrong and I’ve been nursing this bottle from almost two years.
> I was hoping Sweet Soul Sista the original owner would keep making her brand but she stopped.
> 
> in the past I could use UFD solo. I can’t do that anymore. I have to put something on top of it to work but again I thought it was just me.
> Dah well.  I can always make my own gel.



That sucks. I'll likely try a bottle with the new labeling and see what's popping. I've always paired UFD with something else. Solo it doesn't give me the longevity I want. That and ICH is like my number one combo so I hope it works the same for me. I won't be trying anything else for them though. Curly Magic or bust.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I know someone who has used both the old labeling and new labeling and says they saw no difference. I'm leaning towards the label has been wrong all this time.


That’s crazy that they could mislabel a product for so long. Why fix the label after all this time? How are they not in trouble?
I guess I’ll go ahead and buy more.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> That sucks. I'll likely try a bottle with the new labeling and see what's popping. I've always paired UFD with something else. Solo it doesn't give me the longevity I want. That and ICH is like my number one combo so I hope it works the same for me. I won't be trying anything else for them though. Curly Magic or bust.


I heard ICH changed their formula too. This makes me understand why people make their own products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I heard ICH changed their formula too. This makes me understand why people make their own products.



Whaaaa? Yeah I see why too. But that'll never be me lol. My DIYness stops at hair products.


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I used UFD and jello shot. I didn’t add water after the UFD and my hair is super crunchy right now. But it still looks decent, and I’ll probably be in the pool tomorrow so I’m not sure why I used 2 gels.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I washed today.  Used Mielle Coil sculpting something and the new wet line gel.


This combo seems to give nice definition. 

I too am constantly forgetting the names of these products. Most times I find my sled dropping half of their names.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I tried the Mousse Def/Ouidad Anti-Humidity combo this morning. And wouldn't you know as soon as I left the house it started raining
> 
> I used more of the gel this time and it came out better than my first attempt. My hair was light, fluffy, and curly. It looked really good, especially as the day progressed. I think my hair was soaking up some of that 100% humidity outside as the day went on. I'm a fan of the volume I get with the mousse but I also know this WNG isn't going to last very long for me.


This is exactly why I want to figure out what’s causing my tangles when I do this combo. I like the look and feel it gives.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Hairs looking good.       @shebababy
> 
> Im going to start stretching my hair after wash day on Sunday. Getting Faux locs next Saturday. I cant wait!  I wont be over here much other than admiring you all. I dont wear my hair curly in the fall/winter. I keep it stretched or in a protective styles.


Don’t forget to show pics. Are they going to be a similar color to your hair or will you be changing it up?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> UFD is having a 50% off sale -limit 3 bottles. I want to stock up but they have finally show that they changed their ingredients so I’m not sure I want 3 bottles of the new stuff.


I went ahead and jumped on this sale and purchased 3 bottles of curly magic. I didn’t know there was a limit. 

I plan to stick with the wash and goes. I’ve tinkered with stretching my hair and it helps some with the flat hair. My hair does feel soft when using it as a base. So it addresses some of my previous complaints in addition to it being highly recommended by my stylist.

Also, Mielle is having a $7 sale and Curls is have a $5 sale on select items.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I know someone who has used both the old labeling and new labeling and says they saw no difference. I'm leaning towards the label has been wrong all this time.


I’ve been hearing that too. What’s being said is that those have be the ingredients all along and the gels had an older label that needed updating.  It’s not my fave gel so far but it has grown on me. I don’t think a change to the formula would make me hate it unless it starts to flake or leaves my hair white.

After using AG boost for so long, I’ve come to really like it. So I imagine I’ll grow accustomed to UFD and form a bond with it too.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I heard ICH changed their formula too. This makes me understand why people make their own products.


I believe the newest one is the bottle with the blue line. My first run with ICH is with the new formula. I was wondering why I had more slip with ICH than with UFD. I kept hearing that ICH hold was like putting honey on hair, but that’s never been my experience. It’s thick but it’s malleable.


----------



## toaster

Why is there always drama about the 30 day hair detox?

I went to the blackgirlcurls Instagram and see there’s a feud with a YouTuber.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Why is there always drama about the 30 day hair detox?
> 
> I went to the blackgirlcurls Instagram and see there’s a feud with a YouTuber.


Lol, I think all is resolved now. Basically Aishia went on Instagram calling out a YouTuber about a video without stating the name. There were enough details to figure out is was Latoya Ebony. She was using clarifying and AP shampoos all in one go and wondering why her hair was so tangled during her 4th week of the 30 day detox.

Right after that Jen publicly stated that Aishia should have contacted her in private before blasting her on Instagram to correct her mistake. As we already know the A’s aren’t  going to reach out like Anthony Dickey and offer a free one on one with products.

Shortly after that Jenn Jackson and LatoyEbony had two videos discussing their thoughts on the whole 30 day detox. Then there was a video with Fo Adoni and Jenn Jackson with the A’s discussing the whole 30 day detox as well.

From there others stated that LatoyaEbony is a paid member of the See Some Curls and had direct access to the info. She, herself, even mentions that her mom is a hair stylist and she is familiar with the whole hair care spiel. Recently, LatoyaEbony has come out with another video explaining the error of her ways and what she has now learned.

So I’m kind of unsure if this was all true beef or publicity.


----------



## Napp

Hey it's been a while. I've been following this thread for a long time. It's always full of new information. I haven't mastered my wash n go yet. Still looking for a gel that won't flake on me throughout the week. I currently use eco styler super olive gel which I love but by day 5 it flakes and I have to wash it again. I would like fool proof week long wash and goes that doesn't break the bank. And please don't recommend uncle funkys. It doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Hey it's been a while. I've been following this thread for a long time. It's always full of new information. I haven't mastered my wash n go yet. Still looking for a gel that won't flake on me throughout the week. I currently use eco styler super olive gel which I love but by day 5 it flakes and I have to wash it again. I would like fool proof week long wash and goes that doesn't break the bank. And please don't recommend uncle funkys. It doesn't work for me at all.


That’s what I’ve been trying to test out for my Aunt. Besides WetLine Xtreme Gel, I personally like the African Pride Moisture Miracle Curl Defining Gel. You also have Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink Gel. Curls also has that $5 to $6 gels in the green bottle with hard hold and it’s even sold in Dollar General. That’s all that comes to mind right now.

I’ll try to see if I can think of  anymore affordable gels that don’t flake and have harder hold. I like Mielle Pom and Honey Custard and it’s $7 right now online.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> That’s what I’ve been trying to test out for my Aunt. Besides WetLine Xtreme Gel, I personally like the African Pride Moisture Miracle Curl Defining Gel. You also have Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink Gel. Curls also has that $5 to $6 gels in the green bottle with hard hold and it’s even sold in Dollar General. That’s all that comes to mind right now.
> 
> I’ll try to see if I can think of  anymore affordable gels that don’t flake and have harder hold. I like Mielle Pom and Honey Custard and it’s $7 right now online.


Is it sad that I've tried all of these? (PJ alert lol) Most of them cannot even hold my hair. I hated the scent of the mielle pomegranate. Plus it's a smell that will remind me of a bad time in my life. I wanted to try ecoslay jelloshot but it's so expensive to me for a gel


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Is it sad that I've tried all of these? (PJ alert lol) Most of them cannot even hold my hair. I hated the scent of the mielle pomegranate. Plus it's a smell that will remind me of a bad time in my life. I wanted to try ecoslay jelloshot but it's so expensive to me for a gel


Well, I haven’t personally tried these but I hear that  Giovanni LA Hold Gel and Soultanicals Frozen Grip and Drip at pretty hard holding like EcoSlay Jello-shot.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Is it sad that I've tried all of these? (PJ alert lol) Most of them cannot even hold my hair. I hated the scent of the mielle pomegranate. Plus it's a smell that will remind me of a bad time in my life. I wanted to try ecoslay jelloshot but it's so expensive to me for a gel



Aussie Anti Freeze? I haven't personally tried but know a few curlies who had good results.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Well, I haven’t personally tried these but I hear that  Giovanni LA Hold Gel and Soultanicals Frozen Grip and Drip at pretty hard holding like EcoSlay Jello-shot.


Giovanni gel flakes too  plus it doesn't last a whole week. I used to use it with UFD. If eco slay holds like that I'll pass. I recently bought some ORS Curl clumping gel to try out. I'll probably post on this thread when I try it


----------



## Napp

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aussie Anti Freeze? I haven't personally tried but know a few curlies who had good results.


 This flakes so bad for me! Maybe it's the leave in I'm using Idk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> Don’t forget to show pics. Are they going to be a similar color to your hair or will you be changing it up?


 Similar colors. I’m a good ole 1b lady lol
@DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

@Napp Have you tried using these softer hold gels without leave-ins? I find that using leave-in gives softer hold and less crunch. Or even doing your hair on damp hair instead of soaking wet hair. Having more water gives a softer hold. You have probably tried all of these thing but it never hurts to ask.

Eco Styler for sure needs a leave-in. I hear many positives about the Krystal. Maybe try changing your leave-in. I’ve seen several YouTubers post vids on their fav leave-in for Eco and WetLine.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Similar colors. I’m a good ole 1b lady lol
> @DVAntDany


You can’t go wrong with 1B, but are my eyes decieving me when I see your hair looking brown? I love the color. It makes me think of #30 or something between #6 or #8 depending on brand.


----------



## DVAntDany

The SSC society was actually helpful. I was given suggestions on how to tweak the fast drying wng and even other combos and techniques to try for volume.

I need shot everything or start writing stuff down. I think I recently read somewhere that non paying members may not have access  indefinitely.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> You can’t go wrong with 1B, but are my eyes decieving me when I see your hair looking brown? I love the color. It makes me think of #30 or something between #6 or #8 depending on brand.




 Its light brown in the front and dark brown in the back @DVAntDany


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

As the days go by it starts to unclump it self causeI’m mushing it around in my sleep.


----------



## DVAntDany

I finally tried the Curls B N Control Sculpting Gel today. It’s the clear bottle with the green gel that says firm hold for wash and goes. I’m sitting under a dryer right now. So I have no clue about the final results.

So far this gel creates a lot of clumping but does not give elongation. My curls sprung up when using this. Although it’s not hard to glide through my hair, it doesn’t have as much slip as other gels. It smells kind of like  sour apple, but is not very loud. This will likely be another one I’ll try out on my aunt.

Next CCS, I’m going back to the usual because I’m prepping for my next hair appointment. I feel like I’m trying to rush and get health before going into an annual dr appointment or something.


----------



## DVAntDany

Ok, to call the Curls gel hard hold is a joke.  I’m glad I wasn’t tempted to try the medium hold one. It’s very soft but  has lots of definition with a nice sheen. I feel it gave more curl separation than most gels usually give me. Also, It dried in an hour under a hooded dryer.

So far I’m pleased. I’ll have to see what it looks like after I sleep on it. Also, I no longer think this is one my aunt will want.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The whole collection feels exactly the same.  I gave them all away @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The whole collection feels exactly the same.  I gave them all away @DVAntDany


I’ve watched a few videos on them. I’ve notice that some give a slightly different result in the hair when people do the split test. For instance, one will be a little more shiny or another is a little more elongating. It’s not too noticeable but there is a minor difference. They mainly say choose which fragrance you like better much like CurlMix.

So which one smelled the best? @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> I’ve watched a few videos on them. I’ve notice that some give a slightly different result in the hair when people do the split test. For instance, one will be a little more shiny or another is a little more elongating. It’s not too noticeable but there is a minor difference. They mainly say choose which fragrance you like better much like CurlMix.
> 
> So which one smelled the best? @Bette Davis Eyes


They all smelled plasticky to me @DVAntDany   I just wasn’t impressed but I never am by anything Curls make.  Only thing I’ve ever liked is the control paste for twists.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t decide which experiment I want to do with my hair tomorrow
> 
> - UFD/ICH/MD with less water than typical to see if I get a longer lasting set
> 
> -UFD/ICH/ inner peace to give inner peace another chance.
> 
> And I need to clarify. It’s been 8 weeks.


What’s MD? I’ve never tried the Inner Peace but I’m curious. I ordered Innersense hydrating hair bath, the conditioner & ICH from Ulta on the 26 & they still haven’t updated my order so I’m trying to find out what’s going on. 

Hey, @Napp haven't seen you around in a long time. Glad you’re still hanging in there!

School started this week & it’s a complete clusterf.  So I’m playing catch-up.
Between having the flu 2 weeks ago and this past week being the first week of school, it was 2 weeks since my last ccs. Washing after 2 weeks is always a shed hair chore but I chose to use The Doux One Love because I was/am still tired.  Thankfully, it has enough slip that detangling was easy, if long because I forgot my brush (and I was NOT getting out for it).
At any rate, it only took between an hour to an hour &half to wash and completely detangle. I had to use smaller sections because it was just fingers.

I used  UFD (outside the shower but kept my head covered with shower cap) followed right after with the Trepadora Papaya Slip…. Y'all… 

I might be in love. 
This stuff is aptly named, it’s so slippery. I did 9-14 sections, with half to 1.5 pumps of papaya slip. The only other time I’ve seen my hair clump root to tip was using Wetline. It weighed my hair down without feeling sticky and it even clumped the halo hair I have in the top of my head. I wish I had done the front of my head first just to see how it would react to the PS but oh well. Making sure to coat every strand and rake/smooth took me another 35-40min. 
I dried for about 45min & instead of banding, I just pulled on my biggest bonnet. 
My hair is still fluffy with 89% of my head retaining that root to top definition- not the very top or headband area, that’s the fluffy halo… but I am very pleased!! 

I wish they we’re having a sale this weekend.


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> What’s MD? I’ve never tried the Inner Peace but I’m curious. I ordered Innersense hydrating hair bath, the conditioner & ICH from Ulta on the 26 & they still haven’t updated my order so I’m trying to find out what’s going on.
> 
> Hey, @Napp haven't seen you around in a long time. Glad you’re still hanging in there!
> 
> School started this week & it’s a complete clusterf.  So I’m playing catch-up.
> Between having the flu 2 weeks ago and this past week being the first week of school, it was 2 weeks since my last ccs. Washing after 2 weeks is always a shed hair chore but I chose to use The Doux One Love because I was/am still tired.  Thankfully, it has enough slip that detangling was easy, if long because I forgot my brush (and I was NOT getting out for it).
> At any rate, it only took between an hour to an hour &half to wash and completely detangle. I had to use smaller sections because it was just fingers.
> 
> I used  UFD (outside the shower but kept my head covered with shower cap) followed right after with the Trepadora Papaya Slip…. Y'all…
> 
> I might be in love.
> This stuff is aptly named, it’s so slippery. I did 9-14 sections, with half to 1.5 pumps of papaya slip. The only other time I’ve seen my hair clump root to tip was using Wetline. It weighed my hair down without feeling sticky and it even clumped the halo hair I have in the top of my head. I wish I had done the front of my head first just to see how it would react to the PS but oh well. Making sure to coat every strand and rake/smooth took me another 35-40min.
> I dried for about 45min & instead of banding, I just pulled on my biggest bonnet.
> My hair is still fluffy with 89% of my head retaining that root to top definition- not the very top or headband area, that’s the fluffy halo… but I am very pleased!!
> 
> I wish they we’re having a sale this weekend.


Lately I’ve been hearing about people using PS over both UFD and also Mousse Def. They are all saying they love the results.

I tried PS over Mielle Honey and Ginger  gel and it turned white on the section I started on. I didn’t have a chance to sit under a dryer. I tried to mask the white section before heading out the door.  Since  then I haven’t tried it over other products.


----------



## LavenderMint

Ohhhh, MD is Mousse Def?? We use so many acronyms here that one just slipped my mind lol 
I have MD and a few other foam/mousses but I’ve learned that my hair pretty much hates mousse for *any* style. Reminds me I need to toss them since I am “mousse def” not going to use them.


I couldn’t resist, I’ll see myself out lol


----------



## Napp

Eco slay is having a sale tommorow. I might get a pouch just to see if I like it


----------



## DVAntDany

LavenderMint said:


> Ohhhh, MD is Mousse Def?? We use so many acronyms here that one just slipped my mind lol
> I have MD and a few other foam/mousses but I’ve learned that my hair pretty much hates mousse for *any* style. Reminds me I need to toss them since I am “mousse def” not going to use them.
> 
> 
> I couldn’t resist, I’ll see myself out lol


I’m not going to lie. I’m the same way. Every time I see MD, I think of MD 20/20. I knew that wasn’t  it but the context clues were not helping. Lol Im not sure why I wasn’t catching on.


----------



## DVAntDany

Ok, I lied. I haven’t started back of the BCG routine yet. I was put through some grimy labor today without my hair covered. So I co washed with The Doux One Love. I’m almost finished with my jar. Its definitely a repurchase. I’m trying to get my hair adequately dirty before  clarifying. 

I was going to use a sample packet of Mielle Twisting Soufflé. Just trying to use up my stash on not perfectly clean hair. I decided to first use the Pom & Honey leave in since this product needs to be put on damp hair. Ugh, just ugh. This is a product that requires shingling to prevent frizz.

I know it’s not intended for wash and goes but I was tempted. It was an immediate no go from the one little section in the back of my head. So I decided to just use the Pom and Honey mousse.

I’ve never used the mousse with the leave-in before. I don’t think I ever sat under a dryer with this mousse before either and I’ve been through 2 bottles already. It dried without the crispy crunch. I can’t say if it is the heat, the leave-in or both stopping the crispiness.

The only issue is that the shine is gone. I feel mousse is more shiny air drying than sitting under a dryer. Also, the mousse alone air drys in one hour. The leave-in on its own takes hours to dry. So you can imagine that it still wasn’t dry in an hour with this combo. 

Also, the results of the Curls gel were really nice. I had decent volume from day one. It was light weight and had movement. Even the next day it looked good and felt super soft. I could barley feel the cast, but it was so defined. It also rinsed out from my hair really well. Like serious, it felt like nothing was on my hair while standing under the water. I think this is a winner for me.


----------



## toaster

I ordered two extra pouches of Jell-O shot while they are 40% off. Happened to check my email and see it was the hour they were on deep sale before they go to 30% off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair feels sooooo juicy.  I’m wondering if it’s the Mielle with the Wetline

I plan on washing today after work.   “Plan”


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I ordered two extra pouches of Jell-O shot while they are 40% off. Happened to check my email and see it was the hour they were on deep sale before they go to 30% off.



I got a pouch too. Yall reeled me in lol. Stilll working on this giant sized curly magic but I'm down to about a 1/4 left.


----------



## GettingKinky

I ordered 3 pouches of jello shot. That should last me awhile.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky Aishia posted that she uses k18. Are you still interested in the product?


----------



## DVAntDany

Since everybody is bringing up Jell-O shot, I think it’s appropriate to post this.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky Aishia posted that she uses k18. Are you still interested in the product?


I saw that. My interest has waned, but maybe if I decide I want a blowout or a silk press….


----------



## toaster

It is shameful how much more product I apply on my hair than Abena does. And her hair is sooo long.

I’m going to keep doing what I’m doing. But it’s shameful


----------



## Napp

@toaster Do you think your hooded dryer was worth it? I would like to buy a really nice dryer to dry my wash n goes. Any recommendations?


----------



## GettingKinky

I bought 3 containers of UFD and 3 containers of jello shot during these Labor Day sales. Between that and what I already have in my stash I should be good for a year.
I also saw on the ecoslay IG page that jello shot is fine to freeze. So I think when my 3 pouches come I’ll put them all in the freezer.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> @toaster Do you think your hooded dryer was worth it? I would like to buy a really nice dryer to dry my wash n goes. Any recommendations?


Oh I love my Collins Temptura dryer! They don’t send any instructions on how to put it together which is annoying, but they have two YouTube videos that help.

It’s hotter than Hades under that dryer, the air blows downwards and doesn’t mess up my wash and go, and I’m dry in an hour. Fully dry. If I turned it up higher I’m sure it would go faster but I don’t want to melt.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Oh I love my Collins Temptura dryer! They don’t send any instructions on how to put it together which is annoying, but they have two YouTube videos that help.
> 
> It’s hotter than Hades under that dryer, the air blows downwards and doesn’t mess up my wash and go, and I’m dry in an hour. Fully dry. If I turned it up higher I’m sure it would go faster but I don’t want to melt.


So you have the same one Aeleise talks about. Glad to know it gives good results for home use.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I cannot express thee level of pissed that I am that I woke up exactly 1 minute after the Ecostyle flash sale was over.     Guess I'm holding out till black Friday.


----------



## GettingKinky

Crackers Phinn said:


> I cannot express thee level of pissed that I am that I woke up exactly 1 minute after the Ecostyle flash sale was over.     Guess I'm holding out till black Friday.


Oh no!!  That sucks!  I was sad that I missed the 40% off hour.


----------



## DVAntDany

Are the AG Curl Fresh shampoo and conditioner new products? It’s under the same collection as Boost and Balance.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Are the AG Curl Fresh shampoo and conditioner new products? It’s under the same collection as Boost and Balance.



Yup. They are new.


----------



## KaciaLN12

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going away for a long weekend and I plan to be in the pool everyday. Do you guys wash you hair every night if you’re going to be in the pool multiple days in a row?
> I’m thinking of just bunning and washing my hair on Wednesday after I get back home.


If I’m swimming at all, I wet my hair down, apply a good amount of good ole grease and then braid into two Pocahontas-type braids. I usually rinse the hair and rebraid (maybe re-grease, as well) until wash day. I just use the wash day after to really clarify.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was looking through my notes and one jar of jello shot lasts me about 12 uses.
Between the open jar I’m currently using, the unopened jar in my fridge and the 3 pouches I have on order I think I’m good until this time next year.

I also have 3 unopened 18oz UFD containers under my sink and 3 more on the way. I haven’t tracked how long 18oz of UFD last me, but I think what I have will last me a long time (unless I don’t like the new formula)

There is no need for me to order any more stylers for a long time. If you hear me talking about trying new stylers STOP ME (except maybe orange marmalade  )

The only hair thing I don’t have a lot of is conditioner. I need to stock up on Briogeo BGBK aloe + oats.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just went in their site and Briogeo is having a 15% off sale. I have no idea if they have better sales at other times if the year, but I’m going to stock up on conditioner.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I just went in their site and Briogeo is having a 15% off sale. I have no idea if they have better sales at other times if the year, but I’m going to stock up on conditioner.


Love this! I usually stock up when sephora or Nordstrom have a sale.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Love this! I usually stock up when sephora or Nordstrom have a sale.


How good are the sales at Nordstroms/Sephora?


----------



## GettingKinky

This weekend to combat my hair boredom I’m going to use Inner Peace as a 2nd topper.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> How good are the sales at Nordstroms/Sephora?


At Sephora is depends on what level you are, but I can count on 20% off at least twice a year. Nordstrom it seems totally random, but I have caught briogeo on sale there. Maybe 15%?


----------



## toaster

I used a little less Jell-O shot today. Just a little less!

Hoping my wash and go holds up. Heading to Florida tomorrow! If it doesn’t, I’ll be in a bun!


----------



## toaster

Results from today’s wash and go. By tomorrow my hair will have puffed enough to cover my center part in the back.


----------



## toaster

And a comparison of pics immediately after washing and drying at home (except the first picture which was taken immediately after being cut by Mona).

Can’t believe I’ve been wearing wash and go’s for a year!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> And a comparison of pics immediately after washing and drying at home (except the first picture which was taken immediately after being cut by Mona).
> 
> Can’t believe I’ve been wearing wash and go’s for a year!View attachment 475571



Almost back to pre cut lengths!


----------



## janaq2003

My hair has grown like crazy sense I've been solely wearing wash and goes with the exception of marley twists


----------



## OhTall1

Did a quick WNG last night with Pantene cowash and conditioner, then added some gold hair paint wax


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair grows so fast @toaster 

@OhTall1 - I love the gold hair paint


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yup. They are new.


Thanks. I never really paid attention and decided to take a look again at AG. Then I saw those products. They have a wait list but didn’t say they were new.


----------



## DVAntDany

I finally got around to doing my aunts hair. She initially  told me she didn’t have a curl pattern and that her hair broke every time she combed it. The wash and go I did on her hair proved otherwise. I also took all of her combs away from her. Turns out she has been detangling her from the roots down.

 I offered to do her hair weekly for the next month or two. So I will be putting my Dyson to good use. By the end of that time, she should have all the proper tools, products and techniques to start doing her hair herself.

 For the first wng I used the typical BGC recommendations. They were not heavy on her hair at all.


----------



## DVAntDany

The Mielle Pom & Honey leave-in + mousse gave me baby soft hair. My hair felt like fiberfill and had lots of volume. Over the course of few days my hair grew really big. By the time I washed, I had a curly defined fro. My only issue was that my hair looked matte. It was matte when wet and proceeded to dry matte.

Tuesday evening I used the Mielle Pom & Honey custard. For the first time I sat under a dryer with it alone. I learned several things.

First, it air dries completely different than sitting under a hooded dryer. It fully dries down when air drying. The hood dryer results kept  reactivating in the humidity.

Second, I need to use much less when sitting under a dryer. I had parts where it was too gunky. I never had that issue air drying.

I re-washed my hair when I got off of work around 4. I couldn’t take having gummy feeling hair. This time I used Pattern Curling Gel. I decided to air dry. It’s taken nearly 3 hours for the whiteness of the lotiony gel to go away. Its still about 30% damp. It’s fluffy yet defined with a soft sheen. I have volume too.

I might hop under this dryer or diffuse if it’s not dry in the next hour or two.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks. I never really paid attention and decided to take a look again at AG. Then I saw those products. They have a wait list but didn’t say they were new.



Ulta has it listed and available for purchase.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ulta has it listed and available for purchase.


Hmm, I was inside of Ulta yesterday. My not so local Ulta doesn’t seem to carry much. Or is only online?


----------



## DVAntDany

On Ulta some of the pictures are mislabeled on the Curl Fresh products.


----------



## GettingKinky

My UFD from the Labor Day sale just arrived. I’m really tempted to open one and see if the new formula behaves the same as the old formula, but I just opened a bottle a few weeks ago so I don’t need to open another.

They are making a big deal about being carried by more stores. I wonder if they changed the formula to make it cheaper to manufacture?


----------



## GGsKin

@GettingKinky The way the story is coming across, the formula (with glycerine added) has been changed for some time, and its the labeling that wasn't up to date. So in theory, the products in the old and new labels should be the same. Not worth cracking into your new bottle.


----------



## discodumpling

I rarely have wash n go fails anymore. I waited 2 years while the Doux got popular before I used it and honestly I should have kept my coins in my pocket! 
The Doux, does not doux it for me. Sure it looked good immediately after applying the foam and the gel. But my curls were not set and I knew this was going to be a one day set at best. 
My hair felt soft. Too soft & tacky. Not quite greasy, slightly sticky to the touch but not the clean feel I like. 
This morning my hair is giving undefined Frederick Douglas realness! 
I'm going to wash condition and reset with Eco Styler ASAP!


----------



## yamilee21

Back in February, a few of you mentioned using diffusers. I don’t know what took me so long, but I finally bought a diffuser attachment, and I used it for the first time on my daughter’s hair so  that she wouldn’t sleep with soaking wet hair. I used low speed, cool temperature setting after styling with a homemade shea mixture, probably not more than 10-15 of non-continuous blow drying with the diffuser. I looked through a few YouTube videos to see how others use diffusers, and most of the videos I saw mentioned using heat protectant. My question is, do you use heat protectant when you use the diffuser for your wash & go, and if so, what heat protectant do you use? I avoid silicone products except when straightening; the heat protectants the YouTube ladies used had silicone.


----------



## DVAntDany

yamilee21 said:


> Back in February, a few of you mentioned using diffusers. I don’t know what took me so long, but I finally bought a diffuser attachment, and I used it for the first time on my daughter’s hair so  that she wouldn’t sleep with soaking wet hair. I used low speed, cool temperature setting after styling with a homemade shea mixture, probably not more than 10-15 of non-continuous blow drying with the diffuser. I looked through a few YouTube videos to see how others use diffusers, and most of the videos I saw mentioned using heat protectant. My question is, do you use heat protectant when you use the diffuser for your wash & go, and if so, what heat protectant do you use? I avoid silicone products except when straightening; the heat protectants the YouTube ladies used had silicone.


According to some stylists, using a diffuser is like using a hooded dryer. The diffuser diffuses the heat and it’s impact is about as much as being outside in the heat with wind gently blowing. There should be no need for a heat protectant.

The extra cautious (consumers) tend to use low settings and heat protectants. Your results may very using a diffuser on low speed and cool setting. You probably wont get salon result doing that with or without a heat protectant. I guess if you felt comfortable cranking up the heat, you could go ahead and use a heat protectant.

Also, you can always look for silicone free alternative heat protectants.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> Back in February, a few of you mentioned using diffusers. I don’t know what took me so long, but I finally bought a diffuser attachment, and I used it for the first time on my daughter’s hair so  that she wouldn’t sleep with soaking wet hair. I used low speed, cool temperature setting after styling with a homemade shea mixture, probably not more than 10-15 of non-continuous blow drying with the diffuser. I looked through a few YouTube videos to see how others use diffusers, and most of the videos I saw mentioned using heat protectant. My question is, do you use heat protectant when you use the diffuser for your wash & go, and if so, what heat protectant do you use? I avoid silicone products except when straightening; the heat protectants the YouTube ladies used had silicone.



No heat protectant for me


----------



## GettingKinky

@yamilee21 I use high heat when I diffuse but I don’t use heat protectant. Since it’s indirect heat I’m not overly concerned. I’ve been doing this for almost 2 years now and I haven’t noticed any issues.


----------



## yamilee21

DVAntDany said:


> According to some stylists, using a diffuser is like using a hooded dryer. The diffuser diffuses the heat and it’s impact is about as much as being outside in the heat with wind gently blowing. There should be no need for a heat protectant.


This is what I was thinking; I was surprised at the mention of heat protectant on YouTube. I didn’t know whether they were being overly cautious or if it were common. I’ve never used heat protectant with hooded dryers, though I have used it for blow-drying and flat-ironing in recent years.


----------



## GGsKin

@yamilee21 I don't use heat protector when I diffuse. I guess the heat is not as direct than straight blowdrying (i see what happened there   ), and I'm less worried because I am not manipulating my hair during the process.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve started using plain aloe vera gel to slick back my puffs. It seems to work well. Maybe better than MD foam.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m going to admit, I’m becoming a sample product junky only because I’m in search for something specific. I’m realizing that what I’m searching for is probably going to be a combo.

The base needs to be lightweight with slip. It also has to clump my curls together without the super frizzy look. The topper needs to be also lightweight, but has shine, hold and maybe dries fast. It would be great if the cast can easily be scrunched out too. That would make it the ultimate combo to have soft voluminous hair that is shiny and defined. 

I’ve recently seen a few YouTubers having similar complaints about products being too heavy, but everything else is good. Then the lightweight ones barely giving what one needs. Most of the time the solution was to pair multiple lightweight products. I usually see leave-in and mousse topped with a lightweight gel.

Hopefully this theory works or I’m back to looking for one and dones. Now I know how Goldilocks felt. I just want my “just right.”


----------



## DVAntDany

Here is a quick review of Pattern Beauty.

Hydrating Shampoo
-super sudsy
-detangling
-cleans hair well
-feels like an all purpose shampoo

Lightweight Conditioner
-great slip
-rinses well from the hair
-leaves hair feeling slick without being coated

Leave-in
-thick but transparent
-has slip
-does light clumping

Curl Gel
- looks like a lotion
- has great slip
- fluffy definition 
- extreme matte look
- hair feels soft and as if no product is on hair
- super lightweight 
- gives big hair

Strong Hold Gel
-dries mostly matte but random parts look greasy
-feels super dry yet coated
-shrinks hair
-light weight
-hair looks dirty

The smell is nothing special. I barely smell the rose. I get more neroli and patchouli. It smells like hair lotion or a hotel shampoo and conditioner set. The curl gel leaves more of a scent than the other products. It lingers with a clean slightly sweet smell.


----------



## DVAntDany

Here is another  wash and go product review. The CurlMix system is actually nice, but I’ve only ever done the reverse wng. It gives my curls a light cripsiness that can easily be scrunched away. Also, it gives moderate volume.

The teal system in watermelon stinks to me. It’s akin to a fruity scented Nair or rotting fruit without sourness. It smells nice once dry when the wind is blowing through the hair or scratching scalp. I HATE using any part of the system because of the smell. It can easily create a stink bomb when mixing with other highly fragranced products outside of the brand.

The shampoo (step 1) is a strong AP. I’m not impressed by it but it’s not bad. The conditioner (step 2) is nice. It has tons of slip and leaves the hair feeling slick and looking shiny. When I say slick, I mean the cuticles feel smoothed down.

Putting the moisturizer (step 3) on top of the flaxseed gel (step 4) results in mild curdling but it quickly disappears in the hair. I understand BGC use of botanical gels as a base, however CurlMix’s flaxseed gel is not the product providing slip or curl clumping. Instead, it’s the moisturizer that does all of the work.

One of these days I’m going to try it the regular way. Then I can lightly glaze the flaxseed gel over it and get even softer hair.  If I ever repurchase, I will be buying the unscented. I am curious about the other fragrances, but I don’t want to take that chance.


----------



## GettingKinky

I timed myself today
0:15 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
0:25 wash body, rinse conditioner, apply 3 stylers, style
0:10 diffuse
1:04 from get in shower to ready to leave the house (hair, wash body, wash face, apply face products, makeup, get dressed)

Today’s products 

Shampoo Color radiance/Elucence 
Conditioner color radiance 
Stylers UFD/ICH/IP


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I timed myself today
> 0:15 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
> 0:25 wash body, rinse conditioner, apply 3 stylers, style
> 0:10 diffuse
> 1:04 from get in shower to ready to leave the house (hair, wash body, wash face, apply face products, makeup, get dressed)
> 
> Today’s products
> 
> Shampoo Color radiance/Elucence
> Conditioner color radiance
> Stylers UFD/ICH/IP


That is really quick. I don’t know if I would have been able I get the makeup part done  in such a timely manner. 

Also, what does IP stand for? Please don’t make me guess.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> That is really quick. I don’t know if I would have been able I get the makeup part done  in such a timely manner.
> 
> Also, what does IP stand for? Please don’t make me guess.


My makeup is super minimal. Just eyeliner and mascara.
IP = Innersense Inner peace. It’s a whipped cream texturizer. I’m hoping it will give me a matte finish.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> My makeup is super minimal. Just eyeliner and mascara.
> IP = Innersense Inner peace. It’s a whipped cream texturizer. I’m hoping it will give me a matte finish.


You must have a steady hand.

Oh yeah, Inner Peace. Thanks. We need a giant glossary for this thread.


----------



## DVAntDany

@GettingKinky  Does the matte look give a more “natural” appearance? I’m talking about a not highly coated in product look.


----------



## DVAntDany

I want to show you all what the Pattern Beauty Curl Gel by itself and air dried looks like.

Thursday 

Today


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky you detangle soooo fast. I ordered one of those kazmeteleje paddle combs to see if I can get faster at detangling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I timed myself today
> 0:15 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
> 0:25 wash body, rinse conditioner, apply 3 stylers, style
> 0:10 diffuse
> 1:04 from get in shower to ready to leave the house (hair, wash body, wash face, apply face products, makeup, get dressed)
> 
> Today’s products
> 
> Shampoo Color radiance/Elucence
> Conditioner color radiance
> Stylers UFD/ICH/IP



Nice! How's the inner peace?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I want to show you all what the Pattern Beauty Curl Gel by itself and air dried looks like.
> 
> Thursday View attachment 475623
> 
> Today
> View attachment 475625



I love your shape.


----------



## Napp

I'm thinking I might get a hooded dryer for my birthday so I can get back in the swing of wash n goes. I hate how long my hair takes to dry. It takes forever even with my dyson diffuser. I definitely will not walk around with wet hair in the late fall/winter time. I was thinking about getting a colins dryer but it may be too expensive for me and my budget. They have those egg dryers which look cool but those are kind of pricey too. I have a kinky curly headband wig that looks like my wash n go which I may just use instead and leave my hair alone. Idk


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I love your shape.


Thanks. I can’t wait until mine can look more like yours.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> You must have a steady hand.
> 
> Oh yeah, Inner Peace. Thanks. We need a giant glossary for this thread.


My hand isn’t that steady. I just call it a smoky eye.  
I just started wearing eyeliner about a year ago. I’m horrible at it, but I figure I’ll get better with time.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I'm thinking I might get a hooded dryer for my birthday so I can get back in the swing of wash n goes. I hate how long my hair takes to dry. It takes forever even with my dyson diffuser. I definitely will not walk around with wet hair in the late fall/winter time. I was thinking about getting a colins dryer but it may be too expensive for me and my budget. They have those egg dryers which look cool but those are kind of pricey too. I have a kinky curly headband wig that looks like my wash n go which I may just use instead and leave my hair alone. Idk


It will make a world of a difference even if you get a more affordable table top.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> @GettingKinky  Does the matte look give a more “natural” appearance? I’m talking about a not highly coated in product look.


I think so. When my hair is shiny from product I feel like it looks like a Jheri curl. My hair is somewhat smooth in texture so I prefer my natural sheen.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky you detangle soooo fast. I ordered one of those kazmeteleje paddle combs to see if I can get faster at detangling.


My hair is a lot shorter than yours. And I use TONS of conditioner. 8 FULL pumps from the 32 oz bottle of color radiance.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Nice! How's the inner peace?


This is first time I’ve tried it and not hated it. My technique has gotten much better and my hair is in a lot better condition than the last time I tried it.
But the finish isn’t as matte as when I use Mousse Def after UFD/ICH

I used so little of it (just a fingertip- well emulsified) that the container will last me a lifetime. Literally.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I think so. When my hair is shiny from product I feel like it looks like a Jheri curl. My hair is somewhat smooth in texture so I prefer my natural sheen.


That makes sense.


----------



## yamilee21

DVAntDany said:


> We need a giant glossary for this thread.


Yes, yes we do! I was in the store today looking at hair products, desperately trying to remember which acronym matched which brand, scrambling to get a signal so I could look through the thread before my phone died.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Let’s see how long this last.


----------



## toaster

Your hair looks great @Bette Davis Eyes !!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you @toaster


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Let’s see how long this last.


Those look so cute.


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks cute @Bette Davis Eyes what are they called?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

its crochet locs @GettingKinky


----------



## Napp

@Bette Davis Eyes did you do them yourself or did you get them done? How long will you keep them in? They look nice


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes did you do them yourself or did you get them done? How long will you keep them in? They look nice


No. I had a friend do them for me. I’m going to try for 4 weeks and see how it goes @Napp


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I want to show you all what the Pattern Beauty Curl Gel by itself and air dried looks like.
> 
> Thursday View attachment 475623
> 
> Today
> View attachment 475625


I think it looks good. Looks like if you add a topper you will get it to last a little longer.


----------



## faithVA

I had float therapy today and for 15 minutes I thought about doing a wash and go.  

Will just keep enjoying yours


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think it looks good. Looks like if you add a topper you will get it to last a little longer.


Thanks. That’s what I’m thinking about. I just don’t want to use anything to take away the softness.  So I’m still looking.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m thinking about switching up my part. Before I went to my CIK stylist, I had no part. Ever since my appointment, I’ve been doing the deep side part. I believe this deep side part has been the major contributor of my hair woes.

This is what I usually look like. One side up and the other side completely down.


This is me on a better day


or 



I think it might look better to do a middle part or no part at all.

Also, I had an interesting FaceTime chat with my 3 year old niece (soon to be 4) last week. She called me before school and asked if I were going too. I told her I don’t go to school anymore. Then she asked if I didn’t want to go to school because I didn’t like my hair. Earlier in our conversation she also asked what did I do to my hair. Mind you this was after my hair shrunk up after using the Pattern Beauty curl gel.

I’ve never said anything negative about my hair around her. I rarely talk about my hair to her. These were the thoughts out of her head.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m thinking about switching up my part. Before I went to my CIK stylist, I had no part. Ever since my appointment, I’ve been doing the deep side part. I believe this deep side part has been the major contributor of my hair woes.
> 
> This is what I usually look like. One side up and the other side completely down.
> View attachment 475665
> 
> This is me on a better day
> View attachment 475667
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 475669
> 
> I think it might look better to do a middle part or no part at all.
> 
> Also, I had an interesting FaceTime chat with my 3 year old niece (soon to be 4) last week. She called me before school and asked if I were going too. I told her I don’t go to school anymore. Then she asked if I didn’t want to go to school because I didn’t like my hair. Earlier in our conversation she also asked what did I do to my hair. Mind you this was after my hair shrunk up after using the Pattern Beauty curl gel.
> 
> I’ve never said anything negative about my hair around her. I rarely talk about my hair to her. These were the thoughts out of her head.


I think you should try no part and see how that turns out. 

Your niece may just be in tune to how you feel about your hair. It is definitely different. When you find what you love, she will love it too


----------



## GettingKinky

I used to be in a hurry for my hair to get longer. But now I’m enjoying my current length. Especially on day 1 and 2 before it starts to shrink up.  

My hair is so boring now. I have a huge stash of products so I don’t need to buy anything. (except more Olaplex 3). I have my technique down, and I’m not super eager for growth - but I’ll take it when it comes.

 Taking care of my hair is about as exciting as my skin care routine.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I used to be in a hurry for my hair to get longer. But now I’m enjoying my current length. Especially on day 1 and 2 before it starts to shrink up.
> 
> My hair is so boring now. I have a huge stash of products so I don’t need to buy anything. (except more Olaplex 3). I have my technique down, and I’m not super eager for growth - but I’ll take it when it comes.
> 
> Taking care of my hair is about as exciting as my skin care routine.


I love this. It’s boring, but knowing what works for you and doing it means your hair is healthy and will continue to be healthy.

I’m also bored with my skincare routine, so I treat myself a facial every few months as something fun.

If Abena’s salon was closer, I’d go get a professional styling in between trims. Just to try new products and chat about hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I love this. It’s boring, but knowing what works for you and doing it means your hair is healthy and will continue to be healthy.
> 
> I’m also bored with my skincare routine, so I treat myself a facial every few months as something fun.
> 
> If Abena’s salon was closer, I’d go get a professional styling in between trims. Just to try new products and chat about hair.


I get that. I’m trying to decide when I go for my next maintenance cut if I’ll have my stylist do my hair just to see what different products do.

And I have so much UFD/Jello shot and Inner Peace that I can’t even think about buying something new.

and I have a decent amount of ICH and Mousse Def so I can’t even buy the new mousse I want to try.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I think you should try no part and see how that turns out.
> 
> Your niece may just be in tune to how you feel about your hair. It is definitely different. When you find what you love, she will love it too


I might just do that because I will still need volume for the middle part.

Oh, she has been complaining since my hair first came out. We are finally making progress because she has stopped asking me what happened to my hair and if I cut it. I showed her videos of it coming out.

Maybe she is picking up on something. She hasn’t called it ugly and she is quick to give her opinion. She has been telling me that my new glasses are ugly and I need to go back to my tiger stripe ones (tortoise shell).


----------



## DVAntDany

Today AG finally announced the Fresh Curl via email. Last week I stopped by Ulta when heading to the vet. The associate knew nothing about Fresh Curl when I asked. She also told me AG doesn’t sell well. At another location I frequent, they are always running out and restocking on AG. I guess it differs from state to state.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I used to be in a hurry for my hair to get longer. But now I’m enjoying my current length. Especially on day 1 and 2 before it starts to shrink up.
> 
> My hair is so boring now. I have a huge stash of products so I don’t need to buy anything. (except more Olaplex 3). I have my technique down, and I’m not super eager for growth - but I’ll take it when it comes.
> 
> Taking care of my hair is about as exciting as my skin care routine.


I haven’t progressed to that level…yet. I can’t wait to be on auto pilot and move on to the next obsession. Lol

I can say that there are things that I’m enjoying while exploring hair care again. I like seeing what my hair can do. Plus, this is the healthiest and cleanest my scalp has been in the past few years.

While I delve back into the subject of hair, I am more willing to do other’s hair as well. A year and a half ago, you couldn’t even pay me to touch anyone else’s hair. That practically included my own.  I was totally over hair. I am making progress. Last month I put in tiny box braids for my mom and last week I did a wng for my aunt. So this interest is beneficial to others.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I haven’t progressed to that level…yet. I can’t wait to be on auto pilot and move on to the next obsession. Lol


I’ve been obsessed with my hair for about 11 years now.  I’ve gone from relaxed to texlaxed wearing  braidouts to natural (bunning all the time) to finally wash n go’s. It took me about 3.5 years to master my wash n go (but I stopped trying for 1 year in 2018)

My other obsession has been working out. That’s been for the last ~7 years. 

Earlier this year I was a bit obsessed with skin care, but I think I have figured out my routine.

I need to figure out my next obsession.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I used adwoa beauty curl defining cream and design essentials mousse. I have a very soft and moisturized curly fro lol. I'll need to reset in a few days. I'm already betting on a puff tomorrow. 

That cream is officially for twists only.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve been obsessed with my hair for about 11 years now.  I’ve gone from relaxed to texlaxed wearing  braidouts to natural (bunning all the time) to finally wash n go’s. It took me about 3.5 years to master my wash n go (but I stopped trying for 1 year in 2018)
> 
> My other obsession has been working out. That’s been for the last ~7 years.
> 
> Earlier this year I was a bit obsessed with skin care, but I think I have figured out my routine.
> 
> I need to figure out my next obsession.


I guess birds of a feather flock together.

What would you like to do next? 

I find that I take an indefinite break when I’m failing, overwhelmed or comfortable with a subject matter. I strive to be methodical and highly conscientiousness in my approach to my many varied interests, but the lazy bug has hit me.

I’m no longer able to multitask. So I’m taking one interest at a time. It doesn’t help that my skin has gone bunkers or my physics agility gone down to zero. Therefore, I don’t care as much as I should. I feel a little defeated.

 I’ve been given another opportunity to do a  Spartan race that I signed up for in 2019. I’m not in any shape physically or mentally to do 3 miles with 20+ obstacles. Right now my training consists of only practicing berpees.  You have to do 30 when you fail an obstacle. So you can guess how many obstacles I think I can pass. Lol

As much as it might seem like I’m complaining, I’m actually enjoying my hair. My discernment can come across as critical.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I used adwoa beauty curl defining cream and design essentials mousse. I have a very soft and moisturized curly fro lol. I'll need to reset in a few days. I'm already betting on a puff tomorrow.
> 
> That cream is officially for twists only.


Do you find the design essentials mousse to be softer than Mousse Def? 

Did the mousse give any significant hold?

I love soft hair. I’m about ready to restyle my hair on the daily just so I can have that feeling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Do you find the design essentials mousse to be softer than Mousse Def?
> 
> Did the mousse give any significant hold?
> 
> I love soft hair. I’m about ready to restyle my hair on the daily just so I can have that feeling.



Hmmm I put the doux and design essentials on same level. They are interchangeable to me.

The Mousse isn't giving much of any hold paired with this cream. It curbed frizz and added a wee bit of extra definition.

I did style on pretty wet hair and added some water as I went. That probably diluted the mousse even more resulting in a light hold.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I guess birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> What would you like to do next?
> 
> I find that I take an indefinite break when I’m failing, overwhelmed or comfortable with a subject matter. I strive to be methodical and highly conscientiousness in my approach to my many varied interests, but the lazy bug has hit me.
> 
> I’m no longer able to multitask. So I’m taking one interest at a time. It doesn’t help that my skin has gone bunkers or my physics agility gone down to zero. Therefore, I don’t care as much as I should. I feel a little defeated.
> 
> I’ve been given another opportunity to do a  Spartan race that I signed up for in 2019. I’m not in any shape physically or mentally to do 3 miles with 20+ obstacles. Right now my training consists of only practicing berpees.  You have to do 30 when you fail an obstacle. So you can guess how many obstacles I think I can pass. Lol
> 
> As much as it might seem like I’m complaining, I’m actually enjoying my hair. My discernment can come across as critical.


The Spartan race looks fun, but intimidating.  Training comes back fast don’t get too discouraged. 

I think I might try my hand at abstract painting. How hard can it be 

I’m glad you’re enjoying your hair. It’s a very fun obsession


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> The Spartan race looks fun, but intimidating.  Training comes back fast don’t get too discouraged.
> 
> I think I might try my hand at abstract painting. How hard can it be
> 
> I’m glad you’re enjoying your hair. It’s a very fun obsession


I’m not ready but I’m still doing it. I just want my number paper/badge.  I have to make it to the end without being disqualified to get a shirt.

Let’s not forget that many (over analyzing Art Critics) believe Jackson Polluck consciously applied the mathematical principal of fractals to his early drip art. I don’t care what anyone says. It still looks like someone randomly **** a paint enema on top of canvas. No matter anyone else’s beliefs, it should be fun to do. You’ll enjoy it.

Speaking of art, I have a cloth doll obsession. When I’m motivated again, I will finally try making cloth sculptures like Lisa Lichtenfels. I love her work and I want to try my hand at it.
http://www.lisalichtenfels.net/pages/technique.html

Yes, I will continue to have fun with my hair. It’s been some years.


----------



## toaster

Going to wash my hair tonight, but UFD and Jell-O shot held up all weekend in Miami. I kept getting compliments and comments about how I had no frizz.

I need to do a product clean out and just keep using what I know works.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Going to wash my hair tonight, but UFD and Jell-O shot held up all weekend in Miami. I kept getting compliments and comments about how I had no frizz.
> 
> I need to do a product clean out and just keep using what I know works.


Man, I keep looking at these videos on it and its so tempting to try. Jell-O Shot and Frozen Drip and Grip sound awesome in what they can do. How is the shine of Jell-O Shot in your opinion?


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> Man, I keep looking at these videos on it and its so tempting to try. Jell-O Shot and Frozen Drip and Grip sound awesome in what they can do. How is the shine of Jell-O Shot in your opinion?


My hair is definitely shiny with Jell-O shot, but my strands are for the most part smooth, so I think my hair would have some sheen to it any way? I’m not sure. I like for my hair to be shiny, makes it look moisturized in my opinion.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I’m not ready but I’m still doing it. I just want my number paper/badge.  I have to make it to the end without being disqualified to get a shirt.
> 
> Let’s not forget that many (over analyzing Art Critics) believe Jackson Polluck consciously applied the mathematical principal of fractals to his early drip art. I don’t care what anyone says. It still looks like someone randomly **** a paint enema on top of canvas. No matter anyone else’s beliefs, it should be fun to do. You’ll enjoy it.
> 
> Speaking of art, I have a cloth doll obsession. When I’m motivated again, I will finally try making cloth sculptures like Lisa Lichtenfels. I love her work and I want to try my hand at it.
> http://www.lisalichtenfels.net/pages/technique.html
> 
> Yes, I will continue to have fun with my hair. It’s been some years.


I’m a very analytical person so I could see myself using math to do my abstract art. 

Those doll/sculptures are pretty cool!


----------



## GettingKinky

I am so annoyed with UFD. I didn’t like it when I first tried it for a number of reasons, but now it has grown on me and I get great results with it.  But all these shenanigans with the ingredients really makes me angry.  I kind of regret buying more during the Labor Day sale.


----------



## toaster

Trying this new brush/paddle comb tonight. Hoping the longer bristles allows me to detangle faster.


----------



## GettingKinky

Maybe nail polish will be my next obsession. I never wear it, but maybe a nice neutral brownish-pink would be nice.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> Trying this new brush/paddle comb tonight. Hoping the longer bristles allows me to detangle faster.



I really like mine.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Are you ladies letting your jello shot come to room temp before using it? I'm going to put some in a separate jar because squeezing out of a pouch seems weird.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Are you ladies letting your jello shot come to room temp before using it? I'm going to put some in a separate jar because squeezing out of a pouch seems weird.


I take might straight from the fridge to the shower. By the time I use it, it’s been sitting out for probably 20-30 minutes. 
I’m going to save one of my jello shot jars to use for when I’m ready to start using my pouches. 
when my pouches arrive I’m going to keep them in the freezer. I don’t think I’ll be ready for my first pouch for a few months.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I really like mine.


It was nice! Need to get used to the heaviness compared to the Felicia leatherwood brush. Not sure it saved time, but my hair looks the same. So I think it’s a good brush.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Trying this new brush/paddle comb tonight. Hoping the longer bristles allows me to detangle faster.


ALove4Me has been talking about that paddle brush for the longest. Her comparison of how long it takes to use the brushes makes me consider getting one for Christmas along with the Tangle Teezer for Naturally Curly Hair.

Do you think the thicker bristles will get most of the shed hairs out?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe nail polish will be my next obsession. I never wear it, but maybe a nice neutral brownish-pink would be nice.


That should be fun. You probably progress past the neutrals. 

I’ve been considering getting a gel nail kit since my nail salon fiasco.  I haven’t done it myself in years. I have no clue where my old curing lamp is.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> It was nice! Need to get used to the heaviness compared to the Felicia leatherwood brush. Not sure it saved time, but my hair looks the same. So I think it’s a good brush.



I found that I like stiff versus flexible when it comes to dentangling tools. Which makes sense for me since for the longest I used a Hercules magic star seamless comb.


----------



## toaster

DVAntDany said:


> ALove4Me has been talking about that paddle brush for the longest. Her comparison of how long it takes to use the brushes makes me consider getting one for Christmas along with the Tangle Teezer for Naturally Curly Hair.
> 
> Do you think the thicker bristles will get most of the shed hairs out?


I’m not sure! It definitely detangled my hair in larger sections but I still took my time. When I was raking in my stylers I had more shed hairs come out, so I think between detangling and styling all the hairs came out.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I found that I like stiff versus flexible when it comes to dentangling tools. Which makes sense for me since for the longest I used a Hercules magic star seamless comb.


I have that comb - I used to love it. Now I t’s still sitting in my shower but I never use it any more. I have so many seamless combs and they are all just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I have that comb - I used to love it. Now I t’s still sitting in my shower but I never use it any more. I have so many seamless combs and they are all just sitting around collecting dust.



Mine gets very little use now. I'll pull it out when coming out of braids or mini twists and want to detangle before washing. That's about it.

I need to pitch my Sally's 3 row comb. I haven't picked that one up in years.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Mine gets very little use now. I'll pull it out when coming out of braids or mini twists and want to detangle before washing. That's about it.
> 
> I need to pitch my Sally's 3 row comb. I haven't picked that one up in years.


I have the Ouidad double row comb. I never use it anymore either. 
The same goes for my shampoo brush. 

I’ve spent so much money on hair tools that are all collecting dust


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve noticed that my hair has a lot of movement lately. Even on day 5 when it’s starting to get big. I attribute it to either 

- using olaplex every week ( I think when my cuticles are smoother the clumps can slide past each other more easily) I noticed the same thing when I use protein conditioners

- my hair cut. Most of my damages hair has been cut off so I think it’s less Velcro like.

for now I will container to use either olaplex or cocktail in a protein conditioner every week


----------



## GettingKinky

Ok so I’m an over-analytical nerd. I looked over my usage rates for my products, and the size of my current stash to see when I will need to buy more stuff and here are my estimates:

Olaplex - May 2022

AP shampoo - Dec 2022

Moisture shampoo - May 2023!! This 32 oz bottle of Elucence is going to last me forever

Conditioner - Dec 2022

UFD July 2023!!!  ( I’m not sure how good this estimate is I don’t track my UFD usage well. I think it might last even longer than what I think. 

Jello shot June 2022 (as soon as my stuff from the flash sale arrives)

So please yell at me if I mention buying ANYTHING - except foam.

ETA and since I only use my clarifying shampoo every 6ish weeks it’s going to last me forever- almost 10 years.


----------



## Napp

I got myself an early bday present and got my self a hooded dryer! I saw a deal on eBay I couldn't pass up! I think I'm done buying for the year though. I have everything I need to take care of my little scrap of hair for a while lol. I just have 3 things on my wishlist
 I'm going to wear my wigs for a while and then go back to wash n goes with my real hair once I feel my hair is long enough.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky i love these analytics. I have a huge clear out planned for next weekend.

I’m not sure what products I’m keeping or getting rid of. But I need more space in my bathroom and bedroom storage.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky i love these analytics. I have a huge clear out planned for next weekend.
> 
> I’m not sure what products I’m keeping or getting rid of. But I need more space in my bathroom and bedroom storage.


I had to do a minor clear out a few days ago to make room for all my new UFD.  I should have done this analysis before I ordered more UFD. Now I’ll never get to try Orange marmalade unless the new UFD  doesn’t work well.

In addition to al the stuff in my previous email I also have an unopened bottle of KCKT an unopened jar of KCCC and a small bottle of  ICH - I  have no clue when I’ll use them. 

Unrelated I have 2 face products in my stash that I need to get rid of but I couldn’t quite make myself toss (I used to love CeraVe moisturizer, but they changed some ingredients and now it stings my face) I have 2 unopened containers and it feel blasphemous to throw them away.


----------



## frizzy

@GettingKinky  Yup, it would blasphemous...


----------



## GGsKin

@GettingKinky love your analytics. With the amount of gel I go through...if I washed my hair twice a week (that would be the sweet spot right now), and had enough gel to last me until 2023, I estimate I'd need a least one wall of a small room to hold the stock, whichever brand  .


----------



## GettingKinky

GGsKin said:


> @GettingKinky love your analytics. With the amount of gel I go through...if I washed my hair twice a week (that would be the sweet spot right now), and had enough gel to last me until 2023, I estimate I'd need a least one wall of a small room to hold the stock, whichever brand  .


I guess that’s one way I could use up my stash faster. Right now I only wash 1x a week - 2x would be ideal, but I’ve gotten too lazy for the midweek wash.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> I guess that’s one way I could use up my stash faster. Right now I only wash 1x a week - 2x would be ideal, but I’ve gotten too lazy for the midweek wash.


This is me right now, and I'm about to throw on a wig this weekend. In theory, I should have more energy because I'm working from home full time now, but I can just about muster up enough to do these canerows this weekend. Apart from needing to buy more Olaplex no.3, the stash should be fine.


----------



## GettingKinky

GGsKin said:


> This is me right now, and I'm about to throw on a wig this weekend. In theory, I should have more energy because I'm working from home full time now, but I can just about muster up enough to do these canerows this weekend. Apart from needing to buy more Olaplex no.3, the stash should be fine.


I just got more olaplex no 3. It’s on sale - 20% off at SpaceNK. @Theresamonet just told me about it this morning.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I had to do a minor clear out a few days ago to make room for all my new UFD.  I should have done this analysis before I ordered more UFD. Now I’ll never get to try Orange marmalade unless the new UFD  doesn’t work well.
> 
> In addition to al the stuff in my previous email I also have an unopened bottle of KCKT an unopened jar of KCCC and a small bottle of  ICH - I  have no clue when I’ll use them.
> 
> Unrelated I have 2 face products in my stash that I need to get rid of but I couldn’t quite make myself toss (I used to love CeraVe moisturizer, but they changed some ingredients and now it stings my face) I have 2 unopened containers and it feel blasphemous to throw them away.


If you ever consider throwing anything out, IM me and I will buy it from you. Just in case it crosses your mind.


----------



## GettingKinky

My haircut is 9 weeks old now and I think I like it even better than when it was new. When it was new, I couldn’t wear it half up half down because the angle was a bit too severe. Now it’s softened and I like wearing it this way again.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I had to do a minor clear out a few days ago to make room for all my new UFD.  I should have done this analysis before I ordered more UFD. Now I’ll never get to try Orange marmalade unless the new UFD  doesn’t work well.
> 
> In addition to al the stuff in my previous email I also have an unopened bottle of KCKT an unopened jar of KCCC and a small bottle of  ICH - I  have no clue when I’ll use them.
> 
> Unrelated I have 2 face products in my stash that I need to get rid of but I couldn’t quite make myself toss (I used to love CeraVe moisturizer, but they changed some ingredients and now it stings my face) I have 2 unopened containers and it feel blasphemous to throw them away.


I feel the same about CeraVe. No extreme stinging but the AM moisturizer these days leaves my face with a white cast.

If anything, give them away to others. Hopefully, they are less sensitive.


----------



## GettingKinky

My jello shot is ready to ship.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> My jello shot is ready to ship.



A part of me wishes I had bought the Jello shot when they had that sale but I'm not going to be wash n going just yet. I didn't know you could freeze them until after the fact. Hopefully I can get a decent deal during Black Friday deals.


----------



## DVAntDany

Please entertain  my product junkieness as I chase soft and voluminously defined curls for a wng. What products gave you great curl definition, but the hold just wasn’t there? Even better if it gave off a healthy sheen too. Im also open to things you heard about that sound like they are up my alley.

I want to make better buying decisions and marketing is swaying me the wrong way. After trying  Rizos Curls Curl Defining Cream, I see I need to go back to the drawing board about product sampling. Let’s just say it was about as useful as Innersense Quiet Calm Curl Control Cream.

Right now, I am liking cream-gels. Something like Trepadora Papaya Slip’s definition and shine but with Pattern Beauty Curl Gel’s soft hold. I do have a few products in mind, but want to see what you all think.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> My jello shot is ready to ship.



Mine is supposed to be here Monday. But it's sitting at the Atlanta hub so....Thursday lol


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany have you tried UFD by itself?  I found that gave me volume and definition. It may have been because I didn’t use a lot, but I found it comparable to a foam set.

I also got soft voluminous sets with Briogeo curl charisma chia + flax seed coil custard.

Have fun on your product search!  I’ve gotten lazy and just decided to take what my hair gives me. I don’t have the energy to wash 2x a week anymore unless the 2nd wash is for a bun.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany have you tried UFD by itself?  I found that gave me volume and definition. It may have been because I didn’t use a lot, but I found it comparable to a foam set.
> 
> I also got soft voluminous sets with Briogeo curl charisma chia + flax seed coil custard.
> 
> Have fun on your product search!  I’ve gotten lazy and just decided to take what my hair gives me. I don’t have the energy to wash 2x a week anymore unless the 2nd wash is for a bun.


Thanks for the suggestion. I used it by itself for a couple months and I wasn’t really a fan. It has no slip on its own. Once i paired it with ICH and PS, the game changed.

I guess it’s time to finally give Brigeo custard a try. I haven’t tried too many products with higher listed proteins yet. So this is the only reason I haven’t jumped on it already. I’ve been thinking about it ever since you mentioned throwing it away. I see it every time I stop at Ulta.

Im not going to lie, I am being picky with this. I want to feel like I have nothing in my hair. That’s what I mean by soft. All the gels that give me shine and definition feel like soft plastic. You could say stiff Toyokalon. It’s like a baby doll being made of soft touch vinyl. While soft, it doesn’t feel like real skin softness.

I have 3 liters of UFD. So I see it’s value and plan on using it. I feel the same way about mousse especially the ones geared towards curly textures. Neither usually feel like real hair, but they set the style nicely. There is a cast and I understand its necessity. I’m not looking for longevity with this. 

If Miss Jessie’s Pillow Soft Curls or Multicultural Curls actually encouraged my curl definition, I would have ended my search a while ago. Pattern Beauty Curl Gel is getting me closer. I just need my curl definition cranked up by a few more notches and I’d be satisfied.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany The Briogeo coil custard has a learning curve that I don’t think I ever mastered. If you don’t get the water product ratio right, it makes your hair a bit sticky.


----------



## toaster

Omg Abena cut her hair. Have to watch her Instagram videos.


----------



## toaster

Wow, she hates it


----------



## GettingKinky

Poor Abena. If she knows exactly what she wants and can’t get it from a stylist she trusts what chance do the rest of us have.

I guess I should stick with my stylist that’s 1.5 hours away even if the woman 10 minutes away opens back up again.


----------



## GettingKinky

Last week my wash day was 1:04. This week it was 1:05 from step in the shower to ready to leave the house.

0:14 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
0:05 wash body, rinse conditioner
0:18 apply 3 stylers (UFD/JS/MD) and style, rinse out shower 
0:12 diffuse
0:16 brush teeth/apply face products/makeup/get dressed.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mouser Def on top of jello shot didn’t give me the matte finish I was hoping for. That’s the one thing I don’t like about JS, it’s a bit too shiny.
And my curls are a bit plumper with ICH


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Wow, she hates it


This makes me so sad for her. What a 10th anniversary present this was? Hopefully, she can get  a corrective cut by someone else. She may not be able to get the length back immediate but luckily she will be able to grow it back.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany The Briogeo coil custard has a learning curve that I don’t think I ever mastered. If you don’t get the water product ratio right, it makes your hair a bit sticky.


Do you think they will ever make any sample sizes of the stylers? Too bad the coil custard doesn’t come in the trial kit.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Last week my wash day was 1:04. This week it was 1:05 from step in the shower to ready to leave the house.
> 
> 0:14 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
> 0:05 wash body, rinse conditioner
> 0:18 apply 3 stylers (UFD/JS/MD) and style, rinse out shower
> 0:12 diffuse
> 0:16 brush teeth/apply face products/makeup/get dressed.


You are really optimizing your time.


----------



## DVAntDany

I had my hair appointment today. We discussed ways for me to get more lift at the top of my head. So I will be making some tweaks to my technique.

I also told her about my hair not drying. She suggested I get a hooded dryer instead of using my table top. She said the most cost effective one that works well is the one by modern elements. For extra precaution I’m  also going to make sure all windows are closed when I’m drying. 

I wish I would have taken pictures immediately after i was finished. It was looking really cute and my problem area was fully addressed. Unfortunately, it’s been raining all day. I had a rain coat on that squished my hair down. Cleaning up the shape really helped. 

We also discussed my hair goals. Last time I went, I just wanted to have growth. This time I was telling her that I’m torn between having something edgy or growing it out longer. I showed her two pics. Turns out I’ll need to grow my hair to roughly the same length for both. So the bob wins for now. I’ll reassess if I want the upkeep for edgy when i get to my desired length.

Conservative but I like for long term:

Edgy:


----------



## GGsKin

toaster said:


> Wow, she hates it


I briefly saw her post on IG but I didn't have the time to listen or get the gist of how she felt. I read some of the comments saying it looked good, but as soon as I saw your post here, before I even hit play, I wondered who hacked her hair? That end comparison pic is shocking and saddening.


----------



## Napp

GGsKin said:


> I briefly saw her post on IG but I didn't have the time to listen or get the gist of how she felt. I read some of the comments saying it looked good, but as soon as I saw your post here, before I even hit play, I wondered who hacked her hair? That end comparison pic is shocking and saddening.


It looks better shorter though. I still feel sorry for her. She had enough length to get what she wanted. At least she can grow it back


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I like both of your goal pictures. That will be a tough choice when the time comes.

Briogeo makes samples of many of their products. I always get a sample or two when I order from them. Maybe if you email and ask they will send you some of the ones you are interested in.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> It looks better shorter though. I still feel sorry for her. She had enough length to get what she wanted. At least she can grow it back


I does look good short. The shape is just so off from what her stylist had to work with, its crazy smh.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> I does look good short. The shape is just so off from what her stylist had to work with, its crazy smh.


A lot of these CIK stylist are getting the struggle bus cuts lately and I’ve been wondering why. This is what I mean by that. They have the length, yet they are getting the trapezoid cuts everyone has been complaining to them about.  Abena’s situation really made no sense though. The two others that come to mind are Judy and JC. 

Judy Marabou of Marabou Curls

and 

JC Dobson of Freshly Rooted Salon

These are the cuts they say one has to get because she lacks the “hair budget.” They say it’s necessary to do in order to grow into the style she wants. Maybe I feel confused because they are getting rid of the front length when its was already there. Or maybe it’s just hard for me to see they didn’t have it in the first place.

I understand the grow out process. I’ve watched many men do it. Here is an example of this guy’s many cuts to get him to his longer hair.

Back to Abena’s situation, once fluffed it looks a whole lot better. I think some good can come from this. She now gets to experience that first day weighed down situation that the CIK stylists are telling people to live with until the hair naturally blooms. It’s not a pretty situation to walk around like that for a day or two. Maybe she can figure a way to have more volume but still have longevity. Plus rake and smooth doesn’t give the instant volume like shingling.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I ran across Abena's posts yesterday too and listened to one of her videos. She wanted a shorter but fuller sort of "two dimensional" shape that she had before when her hair was shorter. This woman gave her shorter, but she also did a whole lot of layering that Abena did not want or ask for. When she initially posted after the cut I was like wow, the stylist created "holes" and disconnections that the other BGC stylists are always talking about having to fill in on clients without proper "hair budget," which was clearly not the case here because Abena had ALL the hair.

The stylist Abena went to was not Cut It Kinky trained but she had gotten a trim and silk press from this stylist before and thought she'd be capable of delivering the curly cut she wanted, which was a fail. I don't think her haircut looks bad, but I totally understand that it's not what you wanted or asked for, and she has trusted this stylist to deliver.


----------



## toaster

Finally watched all of Abena’s videos. I’m shocked she didn’t go to a cut it kinky stylist… EDIT: she went to a CIK stylist, but still hated the cut. 

I know she took the training, but I think she really dislikes the actual haircuts most CIK stylists give and she didn’t trust them to cut her long hair.

Now the lady she did go to obviously jacked her up anyway. I wonder if she will do a corrective cut, or just grow her hair back out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don't think I would ever get a curly cut unless I was going for a big chop.  With the way my curls are so small and slinky, its easy to cut off 5 inches without realizing it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried Mousse Def on top of Jello shot didn’t give me the matte finish I was hoping for. I’m not sure if it just won’t do that or if I didn’t use enough foam. 
Next Saturday I’m going to try Inner Peace over Jello shot.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don't think I would ever get a curly cut unless I was going for a big chop.  With the way my curls are so small and slinky, its easy to cut off 5 inches without realizing it.



You'd have to go with a stylist that literally cuts curl by curl. My chick cuts that way. The cutting portion of appointment is just as long or longer than the styling.

That's why I like being cut on freshly washed and styled hair that I did. She's cutting it from the point of how I do my hair. Not how she does it. Cause she has magic fingers and her styling isn't my styling. But the cut is based on how I style my hair. Idk if that makes any sense.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I tried Mousse Def on top of Jello shot didn’t give me the matte finish I was hoping for. I’m not sure if it just won’t do that or if I didn’t use enough foam.
> Next Saturday I’m going to try Inner Peace over Jello shot.


Mousse def leaves my hair shiny. I'm not sure if that mousse will give you the matte look you are after. However, my mom says Mousse Def leaves her matte. Cantu Wave Whip Curling Mousse leaves my hair very matte and more undefined than if I don't use product at all.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> You'd have to go with a stylist that literally cuts curl by curl. My chick cuts that way. The cutting portion of appointment is just as long or longer than the styling.
> 
> That's why I like being cut on freshly washed and styled hair that I did. She's cutting it from the point of how I do my hair. Not how she does it. Cause she has magic fingers and her styling isn't my styling. But the cut is based on how I style my hair. Idk if that makes any sense.


That makes sense. 

A few people who have gotten their first CIK cuts have been talking about this. One lady had her first appointment and the stylist thought her wng was good enough to cut. Then the stylist washed and styled her hair afterwards. The lady wasn't happy with how the stylist styled after the cut. She said it didn't look right. Hopefully, it will look better when she washes and styles it for herself.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> A few people who have gotten their first CIK cuts have been talking about this. One lady had her first appointment and the stylist thought her wng was good enough to cut. Then the stylist washed and styled her hair afterwards. The lady wasn't happy with how the stylist styled after the cut. She said it didn't look right. Hopefully, it will look better when she washes and styles it for herself.



Yeah hopefully. As much as those CIK people charge I'll need to go look great afterwards lol. My girl isn't a CIK or BGC affiliated. I love how she styles my hair but I can never quite get it like that at home. I'm cool with that. I like my styling too but she's a trained professional so in theory her styling should look better than mine.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> You'd have to go with a stylist that literally cuts curl by curl. My chick cuts that way. The cutting portion of appointment is just as long or longer than the styling.
> 
> That's why I like being cut on freshly washed and styled hair that I did. She's cutting it from the point of how I do my hair. Not how she does it. Cause she has magic fingers and her styling isn't my styling. But the cut is based on how I style my hair. Idk if that makes any sense.


My last haircut - the first one in 17 months- took almost 90 minutes just for the cut. It’s the best haircut I’ve ever had. I didn’t even look to see how much hair she cut off.
I’m curious to see how she does the maintenance cut since my goal is to grow my hair out.


----------



## Napp

I want to do a wash n go tonight but my hooded dryer is coming tomorrow. Idk if I should wait for it. I'm already sick of wearing my wig lol I don't want wigs to be my crutch. Plus my hair grew the most when I washed and goed exclusively


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I want to do a wash n go tonight but my hooded dryer is coming tomorrow. Idk if I should wait for it. I'm already sick of wearing my wig lol I don't want wigs to be my crutch. Plus my hair grew the most when I washed and goed exclusively


If you are anything like me, some days I wash my hair 2 days in a row. Testing products or using up the old stuff can be done tonight. In a day or two, use your good ol’faithfuls with your new dryer.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yeah hopefully. As much as those CIK people charge I'll need to go look great afterwards lol. My girl isn't a CIK or BGC affiliated. I love how she styles my hair but I can never quite get it like that at home. I'm cool with that. I like my styling too but she's a trained professional so in theory her styling should look better than mine.


I think one of them had a stylist who has taken the class but not on the alumni list. Don’t quote me on that though.


----------



## GettingKinky

My jello shot and olaplex 3 have arrived. I’m done buying hair products for a long time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Tried curly magic and jello shot yesterday. I like! I could've went heavier with jello shot which I'll do next time and probably use solo. It's rainy and humid here so curious how it'll hold up.


----------



## Britt

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yeah hopefully. As much as those CIK people charge I'll need to go look great afterwards lol. My girl isn't a CIK or BGC affiliated. I love how she styles my hair but I can never quite get it like that at home. I'm cool with that. I like my styling too but she's a trained professional so in theory her styling should look better than mine.


I agree 100%! For the cost of the CIK service, you should love your cut. Does your stylist cut on curly hair or blow dried/straightened hair? 
I just saw Judy's cut above and honestly, it looks terrible to me, she could've got hooked up better than that, and the lady below her cut looks bad too.  LouLou cuts well and Idoitforthecurlz on IG cut well. If I lived in Cali, I would def go to Idoitforthecurlz, I just like her overall style and how she does hair, you can tell she has an eye for what cuts and styling look good, she's a CIK stylist but she also was deva trained I believe.


----------



## Britt

I didn't watch Abena's video but I saw her post, I don't think her cut looks bad, I do think her stylist had such a perfect canvas to work with that she could've hooked her up a little better. But Abena's hair is so stunning and perfect to me lol, it still looks beautiful to me. She has the type of hair that she could use any styler and it will always look and perform the same. I remember last year when I was in the BGC forum and a member posted a video of Abena I think using CurlMix and Aishia straight up said Abena has unicorn hair, so don't expect the same results she has lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Britt said:


> I agree 100%! For the cost of the CIK service, you should love your cut. Does your stylist cut on curly hair or blow dried/straightened hair?
> I just saw Judy's cut above and honestly, it looks terrible to me, she could've got hooked up better than that, and the lady below her cut looks bad too.  LouLou cuts well and Idoitforthecurlz on IG cut well. If I lived in Cali, I would def go to Idoitforthecurlz, I just like her overall style and how she does hair, you can tell she has an eye for what cuts and styling look good, she's a CIK stylist but she also was deva trained I believe.



Curly hair. I go with a day-ish old wash and go. I follow Idoitforthecurlz on IG too. I love her styling. LouLou's as well.


----------



## DVAntDany

Britt said:


> I agree 100%! For the cost of the CIK service, you should love your cut. Does your stylist cut on curly hair or blow dried/straightened hair?
> I just saw Judy's cut above and honestly, it looks terrible to me, she could've got hooked up better than that, and the lady below her cut looks bad too.  LouLou cuts well and Idoitforthecurlz on IG cut well. If I lived in Cali, I would def go to Idoitforthecurlz, I just like her overall style and how she does hair, you can tell she has an eye for what cuts and styling look good, she's a CIK stylist but she also was deva trained I believe.


I think a few others like Kristy Ramos is a CIK stylist too who’s work looks good. Like many of the talented hair cutting curl artists, they have extensive training in cutting techniques. Being a CIK stylist is only one of the many notches in their belts.

It would make sense if Judy and JC stated somewhere that they are going to go through the experience like their clients to show how a cut can grow out. Do you all remember when Lisa Akbari relaxed her hair just so she could help show people in real time how to transition to natural? I was hoping it was something like that, but I haven’t been able to easily find info stating that.


----------



## DVAntDany

Thought I’d give you all a soft of first impressions review on Rizos Curls I tested on my hair and some extension 3b/c hair of my mom’s. The Curl Defining Cream removes frizz instead of defining tighter curls. It has no weight, but can get very oily if  too much is used. Even though it can feel oily, depending on how I apply it can produce no shine on my hair.

Raking this product through my hair removes all curl definition and produces frizz. I imagine using a vehicle underneath like the leave-in refresher is needed to give the defining cream slip and spread ability. Without a leave-in, this must be applied in thin sections with a prayer hand motion for desired results. That also means the product should be applied to both sides of the hair for shine and definition.

On silkier extension hair that has a strong curl pattern when wet, the defining cream produced gloss and even gave hold. I felt a little cast that needed to be scrunched out when the hair dried.

From all the reviews, the leave-in and deep  conditioner are also prominent stars. I haven’t tried them yet. Also on my hair, the gel has a very soft hold. It’s even softer than the Pattern Curl Gel. The defining cream is very fragrant but it smells good. Minus the gel, I hear everything else in the line smells the same and just as fragrant.

Until I try the defining cream over a slippery leave-in, I’ll refrain from saying this is a complete fail. Currently, It requires too much effort for one day hair. I assume it works better as part of a system than a stand alone product. I might try the reverse wng like CurlMix and see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## toaster

I haven’t seen really long wash and go’s with tight waves that look good with the type of cut that Abena received. 

Her hair has face framing layers and then just drops in the back to be shoulder length, and you can see the disconnect.

I always thought Abena’s hair was a bit off when it was all one length, but when I look for inspiration for long tight waves, one length overall does look better.

When the hair has looser waves or actual o-curls versus s-waves, I think long layers looks better in a curly stays.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I haven’t seen really long wash and go’s with tight waves that look good with the type of cut that Abena received.
> 
> Her hair has face framing layers and then just drops in the back to be shoulder length, and you can see the disconnect.
> 
> I always thought Abena’s hair was a bit off when it was all one length, but when I look for inspiration for long tight waves, one length overall does look better.
> 
> When the hair has looser waves or actual o-curls versus s-waves, I think long layers looks better in a curly stays.


Now that I think about it, you are right about the wavy hair cuts and layers. I'm not sure if her Inspo past pic was when she had started doing to rake and smooth method or not. It looks like it but maybe it wasn't. I wonder how her hair cut would look if she shingled it like she did in the past. Aint nobody got time for that, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Napp

I did a wash n go with my new hooded dryer. I sat under it for an hour on medium setting and my hair was just a bit damp in some parts. I had to sleep pretty last night.I used ORS moisture max leave in conditioner and a mix of African pride moisture miracle black castor oil max hold gel and wetline xtreme gel in green. My hair still feels moist almost like its still wet. I'm not sure I like it.

I was able to rake and smooth these products fairly easily. I usually use a Denman brush or shingle my hair but I think I got pretty results with just my fingers. It was also faster to do too. I think I will finger detangle and style exclusively If I can get repeated results with just raking and smoothing.

Here is a picture. I haven't posted a picture on a while









						IMG-8099-1
					

Image IMG-8099-1 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## toaster

@Napp you’ve always had beautiful curls. Do you like your new dryer?


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> @Napp you’ve always had beautiful curls. Do you like your new dryer?


Thank you! I haven't come to appreciate my hair texture just yet. It still kind of annoys me but I appreciate the fullness I have being natural. My hair is starting to thin due to genetics and keeping it natural and the fluff factor of my hair hides that.

So far I like my new dryer. It does have a strange electric smell when I put it on Its highest setting. Its not as nice as the collins dryer but it will have to do for now. I think it's the African pride gel that is super moisturizing that took alot of time to dry. I might try wetline gel alone to see if I can be fully dry in an hour.

I tried a different technique where I wring out as much water from my hair with a microfiber towel and then apply my leave in and gel. I think this contributed to my hair drying faster. It was almost dry. Just not 100% and I cant sleep on damp hair.


----------



## Britt

DVAntDany said:


> *I think a few others like Kristy Ramos is a CIK stylist too who’s work looks good. Like many of the talented hair cutting curl artists, they have extensive training in cutting techniques. Being a CIK stylist is only one of the many notches in their belts.*
> 
> It would make sense if Judy and JC stated somewhere that they are going to go through the experience like their clients to show how a cut can grow out. Do you all remember when Lisa Akbari relaxed her hair just so she could help show people in real time how to transition to natural? I was hoping it was something like that, but I haven’t been able to easily find info stating that.


Right, those are the better CIK stylists to me. I totally agree about Kristy also.


----------



## DVAntDany

I decided to CCS this morning because rain and farm work took a toll on the front of my hair. I decided to pull out Miss Jessie’s Honey Curls. It’s a nice one and done wng styler.

I should have known from the name, it was going to be thick like honey. This product lacks slip. I had way better definition and less drying time in areas I used less water. For my hair this needs a leave-in.

In 15 mins of heated drying, I was about 75% dry. Everywhere it air dried is soft. Everything that dried under the hooded dryer has a firm flexible hold. It didn’t feel too different from the UFD+ICH+PS combo.

I’ve determined it’s my tabletop hooded dryer that’s causing the flatness on top. I made sure to do all the steps discussed in my last hair appointment. It looked nice before I went under. I probably need to make adjustments to the height. Even though I can feel room, my head may be too close to the top. It also refuses to dry the sides of my heads.

I didn’t want to leave out with the top part flattened to my head. So I blasted it with the blow dryer. It caused some frizz on the wet sides. Even though those areas are a little fluffy not frizzy, the hair still has a nice gloss. How did I forget to first mention this product produces a nice shiny finish?

With some tweaks, this might be what I’m looking for. It has the potential to be softer, give definition and still have shine. That’s hard to come by. This was far easier to apply to my damp hair than Jelly Soft Curls.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I’m loving all your product reviews.  

One day - in the very distant future-  I may want to have a one product wash n go. But for now I’m going to stick with my tried and true (and very heavily stocked) stash.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I’m loving all your product reviews.
> 
> One day - in the very distant future-  I may want to have a one product wash n go. But for now I’m going to stick with my tried and true (and very heavily stocked) stash.


Ah, thanks. I’m glad most products I’ve tried haven’t been complete fails. So, I don’t too feel bad trying everything out there. I’m trying to enjoy it while it lasts.

 But I hope to soon find my tried and true products like you. I’m hoping to gain an idea of the ingredients and product types I like. This way I’m not aimless trying everything because a beloved product is discontinued, reformulated, or out of stock.


----------



## DVAntDany

Rizos Curls finally emailed me back. They sent me the link to their tips. I guess I didn’t look far enough under the education portion. I wasn’t too far off in my assessment. https://rizoscurls.com/blogs/curl-education/styling-tips


----------



## OhTall1

Focus of last night's wash was getting rid of the grays.  Hair's looking a bit frizzy on top.  C/P from another thread:

Wella demi permanent color 3N with Olaplex steps 1 and 2
Olaplex shampoo and conditioner
WNG with CRN honey hydrate leave in, marula oil and CRN curl maker gel


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 7 hair. Multiple sweaty workouts and one night of lots of sweating in my sleep. It’s much bigger than day 1 but still well defined.

I’m usually in a puff by day 7 or half up half down, but I think not adding water after UFD is helping. 

This is UFD/jello shot/mousse def

next up is UFD/jello shot/inner peace.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not doing wash and goes but I'm still using gel. I have a bad habit of putting small amounts of product in a jar and then not knowing what they are or what they are for. I'm thinking one of these products is a gel.  But I have been using various gels for my twist for the past few months. And I can say without a double KKNT with the gel last the best and keeps my hair feeling soft. When I take my twist out my hair still fees soft and moisturized. When I do go back to wash and goes I will be trying this combination for my base. And then use the rest of the products for my toppers to see how that goes.


----------



## Napp

Any one know how to prevent flaking or how to reduce the look of them if your gel does flake?

 This wash and go is holding up but I can see flakes forming in the front. I don't want to wash my hair yet but the flakes look bad


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Any one know how to prevent flaking or how to reduce the look of them if your gel does flake?
> 
> This wash and go is holding up but I can see flakes forming in the front. I don't want to wash my hair yet but the flakes look bad


What gel are you using again? I know xanthan gum can easily flake. I hear adding oil takes away the snow. Maybe spritzing warm water over the flakes can help. I don’t know anything else besides washing it out and starting all over.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> What gel are you using again? I know xanthan gum can easily flake. I hear adding oil takes away the snow. Maybe spritzing warm water over the flakes can help. I don’t know anything else besides washing it out and starting all over.


For this wash n go I used the African pride max hold gel and topped it with wet line xtreme gel. I used ORS max moisture leave in. Maybe I used too much gel and not enough water. Idk I'm still experimenting with products

I ended up spraying ny hair with a shine glossing spray which helped alot but now my hair is oily lol. It seems like I will have to bi weekly wash or something. I really want that elusive 7+ day wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky

I was trying to be leisurely today, but it only took me 1:01 from get in the shower to ready to leave the house.
I somehow saved time on my shampoo, condition, detangle step. I think my hair is easier to detangle with the Briogeo conditioner than the color radiance conditioner.
Here’s my break down today

0:13 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
0:05 wash body & face, rinse conditioner
0:16 apply UFD and jello shot, rake and smooth
0:06 rinse out shower dry off, part hair apply inner peace
0:12 diffuse
0:12 apply face products, brush teeth, get dressed, makeup


----------



## DVAntDany

@GettingKinky The Innersense conditioners always requires extra diligence to detangle with them. They just don’t have enough slip for me. So it must be the Briogeo.


----------



## DVAntDany

Have you all ever used a Sprite shower filter head? I have one that been up there for years and I’ve never changed the filter. Lol I bought the filter cartridge but I can’t seem to open it. I watched a short video on how to do it and read the instruction manual. Both a very generic and not very helpful.

My stylist said that if I start using a filter she will switch from the chelating and detox packet treatment to the shampoo.


----------



## GettingKinky

Abena seems to have reached the acceptance stage of grief about her haircut.

I know it isn’t what she wanted, but I think it looks cute.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> Abena seems to have reached the acceptance stage of grief about her haircut.
> 
> I know it isn’t what she wanted, but I think it looks cute.


I saw that. I think the fullness she is able to achieve with her wng now, is what she was looking for. While it looks good on her, I still don't like the disconnect at this stage. Someone called it 'The Rachel' but on curly hair. She definitely has unicorn hair that looks great no matter what.


----------



## GGsKin

DVAntDany said:


> Have you all ever used a Sprite shower filter head? I have one that been up there for years and I’ve never changed the filter. Lol I bought the filter cartridge but I can’t seem to open it. I watched a short video on how to do it and read the instruction manual. Both a very generic and not very helpful.
> 
> My stylist said that if I start using a filter she will switch from the chelating and detox packet treatment to the shampoo.


For about 6 years, I've use the ones with the tube cartridges that fit inside the shower head.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> For about 6 years, I've use the ones with the tube cartridges that fit inside the shower head.


So you know what I'm talking about. Now, how on earth do I open the back of the shower head? I can't seem to untwist the back portion. I was going to purchase a new shower head when I went to Home Depot, but they only carried the filter cartridges.


----------



## GGsKin

DVAntDany said:


> So you know what I'm talking about. Now, how on earth do I open the back of the shower head? I can't seem to untwist the back portion. I was going to purchase a new shower head when I went to Home Depot, but they only carried the filter cartridges.



Mine is also a bit of a stiff one. Thankfully, a strong grip of the actual shower head, and a twist of the body (that houses the cartridge) clockwise, usually does the trick.


----------



## Napp

My last wash n go with ORS max moisture leave in, African pride max hold gel and wetline xtreme gel in green flaked so bad it was truly amazing. I had big green flakes all over my hair by day 4. I stretched it to day 5 because I stayed in. My hair looked terrible by day 5 too.

I tried to wash n go twice in one day today and it was a no go. I woke up early and washed and deep conditioned my hair. I towel dried my hair and used my leche de cabra leave in. Ecostyler super olive gel was my styler. I used this combo sucessfully before and it lasted 5 days. After sitting under the dryer for 1.5 hours I noticed I had big clear-ish flakes in my hair. I was really annoyed because I just spent a long time on my hair.

 So I wet it down with water and applied more ors max moisture leave in and hoped that if I used more water and conditioner in my hair it would prevent the flaking. I also shingled my hair for more definition. I diffused it with my dyson and dried clear. I noticed some parts had little white balls forming. I think I added too much leave in. 

Frustrated with everything I gave up and slicked my hair into a bun and called it a day. I'll try again next week. Hopefully this bun can last me a week but I doubt it. I'll probably get 3 days out of it.

I'm super annoyed with my hair right now.


----------



## DVAntDany

I went ahead and scheduled a virtual consultation with Lou for next week. I didn’t realize her personal page was more informative than her salon page. After watching some old recorded lives, I agree with her philosophy even more. I’m really interested in learning how she would approach her technique for my hair. 

Before I continue testing products for my touchable soft curls, I need to get my technique down pat. What I learned from BGC, HydraBar Salon and affiliates is a wng with a flexible hold. I associate the flexible hold to being as soft as a vinyl baby doll is to real baby skin.

I have a problem with losing curl definition after the conditioner detangling stage. I feel this is causing me to rely too much on strong hold and heavy products to achieve the curl definition I’m after. I’m hoping her technique will solve my little 1st world problem.

Don’t worry. I’ll won’t be throwing out everything I’ve learned thus far. I’ll still have days where I need quickly CCS hair with longevity.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> My last wash n go with ORS max moisture leave in, African pride max hold gel and wetline xtreme gel in green flaked so bad it was truly amazing. I had big green flakes all over my hair by day 4. I stretched it to day 5 because I stayed in. My hair looked terrible by day 5 too.
> 
> I tried to wash n go twice in one day today and it was a no go. I woke up early and washed and deep conditioned my hair. I towel dried my hair and used my leche de cabra leave in. Ecostyler super olive gel was my styler. I used this combo sucessfully before and it lasted 5 days. After sitting under the dryer for 1.5 hours I noticed I had big clear-ish flakes in my hair. I was really annoyed because I just spent a long time on my hair.
> 
> So I wet it down with water and applied more ors max moisture leave in and hoped that if I used more water and conditioner in my hair it would prevent the flaking. I also shingled my hair for more definition. I diffused it with my dyson and dried clear. I noticed some parts had little white balls forming. I think I added too much leave in.
> 
> Frustrated with everything I gave up and slicked my hair into a bun and called it a day. I'll try again next week. Hopefully this bun can last me a week but I doubt it. I'll probably get 3 days out of it.
> 
> I'm super annoyed with my hair right now.


Maybe it’s the leave-in causing the problem. I’ve heard that even the cream leave-in for the Moisture Miracle line doesn’t work with those gels. Just the spray and the detangling milk. I’ve only ever used UFD  and the detangling milk under one of the gels. All the other times has been gel alone.

Do you have anything else to use for next week?


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Maybe it’s the leave-in causing the problem. I’ve heard that even the cream leave-in for the Moisture Miracle line doesn’t work with those gels. Just the spray and the detangling milk. I’ve only ever used UFD  and the detangling milk under one of the gels. All the other times has been gel alone.
> 
> Do you have anything else to use for next week?


I just recently bought a bottle of Camille rose coconut water leave in treatment that I am hoping to try out next week. I might have to buy a bottle of UFD. I don't like it but it might work under gels better than a leave in conditioner.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I just recently bought a bottle of Camille rose coconut water leave in treatment that I am hoping to try out next week. I might have to buy a bottle of UFD. I don't like it but it might work under gels better than a leave in conditioner.


Don’t put more money towards anything else until you invest it in Jell-O shot or something with long lasting strong hold that won’t flake. Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I can’t wait to hear how your consultation with Lou goes. If I lived in FL I would definitely go to her.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> For this wash n go I used the African pride max hold gel and topped it with wet line xtreme gel. I used ORS max moisture leave in. Maybe I used too much gel and not enough water. Idk I'm still experimenting with products
> 
> I ended up spraying ny hair with a shine glossing spray which helped alot but now my hair is oily lol. It seems like I will have to bi weekly wash or something. I really want that elusive 7+ day wash n go



I've never used this combo but if I use too much Wetline it will flake on me


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I went for my 2nd appointment at HydraBar Salon. I was supposed to go in July, but I moved out of town to start a new job. I drove back to make the appointment this weekend. Different stylist than last time. 

Here's how you know you have crazy shrinkage. Both time I went each stylist spontaneously commented on how much my hair shrinks up. How I wish I could keep some of that hang time when dry. 

She clarified, shampooed, put me under the steamer with the conditioner, and applied Nurture to my hair. One thing I noticed - she used quite a bit more than when I do my own application at home. IDK how to describe this, but although my hair is now completely dry it feels like it's way more "hydrated" than usual.

There's a 5 month difference between my first and second appointments - but aside from the fact that my taper has grown out in the back and my hair hangs a bit more over my ears, it looks like there's not much difference. My ends still looked pretty good, so there was not much trimming to do. Thankfully. 

I still have a LOT of growing out to do before I get to my desired look in my inspiration photo. My shortest length is in the front - I want to grow it out to fill in the "holes" and match up with the length in the back. I'll be at this for awhile.

Left = April 28; Right = September 25


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany your hair looks amazing! I can’t wait to hear about your appointment with Lou. I used to love following her page.

I unfollowed almost all the hair people because my timeline was too cluttered.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I went for my 2nd appointment at HydraBar Salon. I was supposed to go in July, but I moved out of town to start a new job. I drove back to make the appointment this weekend. Different stylist than last time.
> 
> Here's how you know you have crazy shrinkage. Both time I went each stylist spontaneously commented on how much my hair shrinks up. How I wish I could keep some of that hang time when dry.
> 
> She clarified, shampooed, put me under the steamer with the conditioner, and applied Nurture to my hair. One thing I noticed - she used quite a bit more than when I do my own application at home. IDK how to describe this, but although my hair is now completely dry it feels like it's way more "hydrated" than usual.
> 
> There's a 5 month difference between my first and second appointments - but aside from the fact that my taper has grown out in the back and my hair hangs a bit more over my ears, it looks like there's not much difference. My ends still looked pretty good, so there was not much trimming to do. Thankfully.
> 
> I still have a LOT of growing out to do before I get to my desired look in my inspiration photo. My shortest length is in the front - I want to grow it out to fill in the "holes" and match up with the length in the back. I'll be at this for awhile.
> 
> Left = April 28; Right = September 25
> 
> View attachment 476103



Love your hair! I totally feel you with the shrinkage. My pics month over month don't really look too different. Growth is mostly noticeable at my nape due to a taper and around my ears too.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I went for my 2nd appointment at HydraBar Salon. I was supposed to go in July, but I moved out of town to start a new job. I drove back to make the appointment this weekend. Different stylist than last time.
> 
> Here's how you know you have crazy shrinkage. Both time I went each stylist spontaneously commented on how much my hair shrinks up. How I wish I could keep some of that hang time when dry.
> 
> She clarified, shampooed, put me under the steamer with the conditioner, and applied Nurture to my hair. One thing I noticed - she used quite a bit more than when I do my own application at home. IDK how to describe this, but although my hair is now completely dry it feels like it's way more "hydrated" than usual.
> 
> There's a 5 month difference between my first and second appointments - but aside from the fact that my taper has grown out in the back and my hair hangs a bit more over my ears, it looks like there's not much difference. My ends still looked pretty good, so there was not much trimming to do. Thankfully.
> 
> I still have a LOT of growing out to do before I get to my desired look in my inspiration photo. My shortest length is in the front - I want to grow it out to fill in the "holes" and match up with the length in the back. I'll be at this for awhile.
> 
> Left = April 28; Right = September 25
> 
> View attachment 476103


Looking good. You can definitely see the growth on the sides. 

Are you doing the shower brush technique when styling at home? I can do it on others, but have a hard time on myself.


----------



## DVAntDany

@GettingKinky and @toaster I'm super excited about finally trying out Lou's technique.


----------



## GettingKinky

@sunshinebeautiful Your hair looks great. What does your inspiration picture look like?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Used KCKT all over as my leave in and then used Jello Shot to style my wash and go. This time I used more JS and did bigger sections. I'm officially on the JS bus lol. I did finally accept leaving the smaller sectioning to my stylist. I styled in about 20ish minutes and I liked the way my hair came out. When I do smaller sections my hair almost comes out too curly. When she does it, it's just right. Idk exactly what she's doing back there. I can see her doing it but can't replicate exactly at home. Fine by me. That's why I pay her. I'm just fine with how I can get my hair to come out doing bigger sections. I have a trim appointment in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to that.

I THINK I'm done playing with stylers and will now just play with combos, technique and how much water I'm using.

Combos I'm liking:
Curly Magic + Camille Rose Honey Spiked Mousse (or Design Essentials Almond or The Doux Mos Def. CR is my favorite though)
*Curly Magic + I Create Hold*
KCCC with KCKT used as a leave in
*JS with KCKT used as a leave in*
Mousse with KCKT used as a leave in (typically only do this prior to appointments)

The two I have bolded give me verrryy similar results. My bottle of ICH is pretty new but we'll see if I want to repurchase by the end of it.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Used KCKT all over as my leave in and then used Jello Shot to style my wash and go. This time I used more JS and did bigger sections. I'm officially on the JS bus lol. I did finally accept leaving the smaller sectioning to my stylist. I styled in about 20ish minutes and I liked the way my hair came out. When I do smaller sections my hair almost comes out too curly. When she does it, it's just right. Idk exactly what she's doing back there. I can see her doing it but can't replicate exactly at home. Fine by me. That's why I pay her. I'm just fine with how I can get my hair to come out doing bigger sections. I have a trim appointment in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to that.
> 
> I THINK I'm done playing with stylers and will now just play with combos, technique and how much water I'm using.
> 
> Combos I'm liking:
> Curly Magic + Camille Rose Honey Spiked Mousse (or Design Essentials Almond or The Doux Mos Def. CR is my favorite though)
> *Curly Magic + I Create Hold*
> KCCC with KCKT used as a leave in
> *JS with KCKT used as a leave in*
> Mousse with KCKT used as a leave in (typically only do this prior to appointments)
> 
> The two I have bolded give me verrryy similar results. My bottle of ICH is pretty new but we'll see if I want to repurchase by the end of it.


Have you tried UFD + JS yet?  I like that even better than KCKT + JS.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Looking good. You can definitely see the growth on the sides.
> 
> Are you doing the shower brush technique when styling at home? I can do it on others, but have a hard time on myself.



Yup, that $2 shower brush is bae.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> @sunshinebeautiful Your hair looks great. What does your inspiration picture look like?



Lemme go look for it. I'll be back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> Used KCKT all over as my leave in and then used Jello Shot to style my wash and go. This time I used more JS and did bigger sections. I'm officially on the JS bus lol. I did finally accept leaving the smaller sectioning to my stylist. I styled in about 20ish minutes and I liked the way my hair came out. When I do smaller sections my hair almost comes out too curly. When she does it, it's just right. Idk exactly what she's doing back there. I can see her doing it but can't replicate exactly at home. Fine by me. That's why I pay her. I'm just fine with how I can get my hair to come out doing bigger sections. I have a trim appointment in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to that.
> 
> I THINK I'm done playing with stylers and will now just play with combos, technique and how much water I'm using.
> 
> Combos I'm liking:
> Curly Magic + Camille Rose Honey Spiked Mousse (or Design Essentials Almond or The Doux Mos Def. CR is my favorite though)
> *Curly Magic + I Create Hold*
> KCCC with KCKT used as a leave in
> *JS with KCKT used as a leave in*
> Mousse with KCKT used as a leave in (typically only do this prior to appointments)
> 
> The two I have bolded give me verrryy similar results. My bottle of ICH is pretty new but we'll see if I want to repurchase by the end of it.



Hmmm... now I wanna try the KCKT + JS combo, especially since I like the Kinky Curly system by itself.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Have you tried UFD + JS yet?  I like that even better than KCKT + JS.



I did. That's was my first attempt at using JS. I'm going to try again with more JS and bigger sections to give that combo a fair chance.


----------



## Napp

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmmm... now I wanna try the KCKT + JS combo, especially since I like the Kinky Curly system by itself.



Do you like the KCCC? Is eco slay jello shot better than KCCC?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> Do you like the KCCC? Is eco slay jello shot better than KCCC?



I do like the KCCC. I've used it with KCKT leave-in and my hair came out great.

I wouldn't say that Ecoslay Jello Shot is "better," but that I think it would give a firmer hold to my curls, which I why I'm interested in trying that combo.


----------



## Napp

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I do like the KCCC. I've used it with KCKT leave-in and my hair came out great.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Ecoslay Jello Shot is "better," but that I think it would give a firmer hold to my curls, which I why I'm interested in trying that combo.


How many days does the kinky curly give you out of your wash and go? I want to try KCCC and Jello shot but they are so expensive for how much you get


----------



## DVAntDany

This morning kicked my butt because not only have I been trying different products, but also different routines/techniques. I can officially say my hair hates products that deposit too much on the hair and aren't easy to rinse out. Things like Pattern Beauty Intensive Conditioner and Bread Hair Mask leave a thick waxy coating on my hair that is almost sticky. Even trying to cowash with AG Boost Conditioner leaves that waxy film. That's not the main issue. The problem is that they leave my hair tangled. Products that usually easily glide through my hair are no match for such disgusting coatings. I could not even run my fingers through my hair under running water. 

I called myself trying to do day 2 of the Lou's Hydration Challenge. I woke up looking like an old teddy bear because I slept on damp hair. So I could no wait until this evening to condition my hair. I spent 2 hours in the shower trying to do the steps of day 2 without ripping my hair out. Luckily, I was gentle. The aesthetic results were a major fail. So I grabbed the nearest gel which was the green African Pride Moisture Miracle gel. It was the only thing that provided slip. Now I look like a wet dog. I'm going to wait until my consultation before trying anything else new. I'll be clarifying my hair this evening. Ugh.

I think its nice that we can mix match products brands/lines when we know how to use them. However, I do think they usually make these lines to work together. I know, duh. Its suppose to be that way, but hear me out. For instance, there is a reason that Pattern Beauty's hydration shampoo is not as hydrating like Innersense Hydrating Cream Hairbath. Their products coat the hair. If you read the pro tip on their clarifying shampoo, they say to use it every 3rd wash. That's a whole lot of clarifying even for someone who washes their hair once a week. Imagine how often a person would need to clarify if he or she washes 2 to 3 times a week.  I can even use their silicone free products and  still have the buildup issue when mix matching. This is true for a lot of products I've tried recently.

Sorry for the rant. I just want to reiterate that technique and product selection go hand in hand. One must know their hair to select the right products for a particular technique. Today has finally made all of my past hair woes and successes make sense.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Used KCKT all over as my leave in and then used Jello Shot to style my wash and go. This time I used more JS and did bigger sections. I'm officially on the JS bus lol. I did finally accept leaving the smaller sectioning to my stylist. I styled in about 20ish minutes and I liked the way my hair came out. When I do smaller sections my hair almost comes out too curly. When she does it, it's just right. Idk exactly what she's doing back there. I can see her doing it but can't replicate exactly at home. Fine by me. That's why I pay her. I'm just fine with how I can get my hair to come out doing bigger sections. I have a trim appointment in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to that.
> 
> I THINK I'm done playing with stylers and will now just play with combos, technique and how much water I'm using.
> 
> Combos I'm liking:
> Curly Magic + Camille Rose Honey Spiked Mousse (or Design Essentials Almond or The Doux Mos Def. CR is my favorite though)
> *Curly Magic + I Create Hold*
> KCCC with KCKT used as a leave in
> *JS with KCKT used as a leave in*
> Mousse with KCKT used as a leave in (typically only do this prior to appointments)
> 
> The two I have bolded give me verrryy similar results. My bottle of ICH is pretty new but we'll see if I want to repurchase by the end of it.


I love trying successful combos. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Napp said:


> Do you like the KCCC? Is eco slay jello shot better than KCCC?


Only products with super strong hold give my hair definition and jello shot gives me definition and KCCC gives me frizz.


----------



## DVAntDany

Crackers Phinn said:


> Only products with super strong hold give my hair definition and jello shot gives me definition and KCCC gives me frizz.


I hear so many different things about KCCC. In the past, everyone said it gave a hard hold. Now days people say it gives a soft hold.  I wonder why the discrepancy.


----------



## toaster

I love kccc but only if I use a lot of knot today and minimal amounts of the custard. Gives me as good of a wash and go as UFD and Jell-O shot.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

DVAntDany said:


> I hear so many different things about KCCC. In the past, everyone said it gave a hard hold. Now days people say it gives a soft hold.  I wonder why the discrepancy.


When I tried it 10 years ago it gave me no hold then either. The difference between then and now is I didn't really know anything about raking, shingling, dickey method, etc.  but it still didn't work for me knowing that .


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KCCC gives me crunchy (day one) but not dry hair. I don't mind the crunch cause it also gives me 6-7 day hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

KCCC gives me firm hair but the juiciest curls ever.  I can get the longest washngos with it but I prefer to wash frequently to keep the tangles at bay.  KCCC is the best styler for me, its just super expensive. Its also the only styler I can use year round. I dont even need the leave in with it.  It would be nice if they dropped the price a little and had more sales. 

Just cant have any residue of oil on your strands if you use oil on the regular.


----------



## GettingKinky

I parted my hair a bit differently last wash day. I still have the side part but I sent my hair more to the back v to the side.
So far I’m liking it. Usually by day 5 the hair on the side is too big and overwhelms my face. Now that more hair is going to the back even if it’s big and frizzy I can’t see it when I look in the mirror.
I also make sure that when I put my Slap cap on at night my hair is laying the way I want before I pull it on.
I’m going to keep parting it this way. I think this is the last thing I need to nail. I know how to apply and rake to get good definition I just need to figure out where to place my hair so that it looks best.


----------



## toaster

All of this KCCC talk made me use it during wash day. I’ll post pictures when it dries. 

My hair was sooo matted. That new brush was not actually detangling my hair the last few washes. Back to my trusty Felicia leatherwood.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> All of this KCCC talk made me use it during wash day. I’ll post pictures when it dries.
> 
> My hair was sooo matted. That new brush was not actually detangling my hair the last few washes. Back to my trusty Felicia leatherwood.


What was the brush you were using?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> What was the brush you were using?


The kozmoleje brush? However it’s spelled. I tried it for the last two washes. The bristles are way too large to actually detangle my hair. Lesson learned.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

toaster said:


> The kozmoleje brush? However it’s spelled. I tried it for the last two washes. The bristles are way too large to actually detangle my hair. Lesson learned.


Not a wash and go person but I went back to my wide tooth comb and felicia leatherwood brush too. I think my ends were just taking a beating from it so I just went back to what I know.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

toaster said:


> The kozmoleje brush? However it’s spelled. I tried it for the last two washes. The bristles are way too large to actually detangle my hair. Lesson learned.



I thought that it worked for most people because they had thick,  full, dense hair.  For myself it didn't work because of exactly what you said. I would put it in my hair and it goes to my scalp immediately.  Feels like a "wide tooth" brush. My hair is full however my density is low.  Nice scalp massage option but not for the price and heaviness of how the brush feels @toaster


----------



## DVAntDany

You all just pulled an old memory from my brain with talks of that weirdly teethed/bristled brush. What ever happened to the Kakakiki Kombbrush?  Back in the day, I was afraid it was going to pull out all of my hair. Now days all of these wet detangling brushes are so similar to its design.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I thought that it worked for most people because they had thick,  full, dense hair.  For myself it didn't work because of exactly what you said. I would put it in my hair and it goes to my scalp immediately.  Feels like a "wide tooth" brush. My hair is full however my density is low.  Nice scalp massage option but not for the price and heaviness of how the brush feels @toaster



Ahh that would make sense. My hair is dense and thick and I've been pretty happy with that brush. Kind of want to try to the Felicia Leatherwood because it's so popular.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> You all just pulled an old memory from my brain with talks of that weirdly teethed/bristled brush. What ever happened to the Kakakiki Kombbrush?  Back in the day, I was afraid it was going to pull out all of my hair. Now days all of these wet detangling brushes are so similar to its design.



I had to look it up and yeah I looks like a wet brush. Lots of small teeth kinda scare me. That's why I still haven't tried the FL.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> You all just pulled an old memory from my brain with talks of that weirdly teethed/bristled brush. What ever happened to the Kakakiki Kombbrush?  Back in the day, I was afraid it was going to pull out all of my hair. Now days all of these wet detangling brushes are so similar to its design.


I was thinking about that brush the other day. Do they still sell it?


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I was thinking about that brush the other day. Do they still sell it?


Honestly, I have no clue. I see a YouTube video from 2018 where a person reviewed a brand new one.


----------



## DVAntDany

For some reason I've been interested in what hair cuts to start looking into for when my hair finally gets longer. I already knew about the Deva Cut and Rezo Cut. Earlier this year I found out about the Cut It Kinky Cut. This is my first time hearing about the Diametrix Cut.

https://www.wildheartsalon.net/post/curly-cuts

https://christonyc.com/2019/06/06/rezo-cut-vs-diametrix-cut/

Are there any other curly cuts I should know about?


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> For some reason I've been interested in what hair cuts to start looking into for when my hair finally gets longer. I already knew about the Deva Cut and Rezo Cut. Earlier this year I found out about the Cut It Kinky Cut. This is my first time hearing about the Diametrix Cut.
> 
> https://www.wildheartsalon.net/post/curly-cuts
> 
> https://christonyc.com/2019/06/06/rezo-cut-vs-diametrix-cut/
> 
> Are there any other curly cuts I should know about?


There’s the Mona Cut. But that’s only in her salon in NYC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA   this tip you gave me about the temporary dye spray is coming in clutch with my roots in the crochet locs!


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA   this tip you gave me about the temporary dye spray is coming in clutch with my roots in the crochet locs!


 Glad it is working for you. I can see how that helps you extend the style.

My roots are as gray as they can be. I will be coloring my hair over the weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

Saturday is my wash day and I usually hop in the shower between 10-11am. But this Saturday I have to leave the house no later than 9:30am.
I’m debating if I want to wash my hair at 8 or just do a lazy wash on Sunday or Monday and bun all week. 
I’m leaning towards a lazy wash on Monday.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got up early so I could wash my hair before I had to leave the house. I was fast today.

56 monutrs
0:12 shampoo 2x, condition, detangle
0:05 Wash body, rinse conditoner
0:14 Apply stylers & style
0:06 Rinse shower, dry off, apply styler #3
0:10 Diffuse
0:09 Brush teeth, apply face products get dressed

I did UFD/JS/inner peace again. Hopefully rushing won’t affect my results.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I had my first 7 day hairstyle from the HydraBar Salon visit


----------



## Napp

Wash day was yesterday and I tried new products for my wash n go.

Leave in: Africa's Best Moisture Miracle Leave in Spray
Styler: S-curl curl and wave activator gel Ecostyler super olive gel

I decided to try shingling this time around and I think I prefer the look I get from raking and smoothing. Plus I felt like shingling might be too much manipulation. I snapped a few strands when I was twirling. If I shingle again I might not twirl the ends and just separate and smooth. I wonder if that would give me a different look. 

The leave in practically did nothing. It was like water in my hair. I used half the bottle because I couldn't feel it working at all. The Scurl activator gel acted like the leave in but thicker. I used almost the whole tube on my head. It didn't define my curl pattern. It also softened the cast of the ecostyler gel that I put on top. I'm on day 2 hair and it has already frizzed out. It is also very sticky to the touch. I sprayed some dry oil on it to counteract the tackiness. I also noticed little blue balls in my hair. it seems that this wasn't a good combo. I will try the activator gel one more time but just less of it and under Wetline gel to see if I have better results. And that African pride leave in is trash. I don't know what ill do with the rest. Maybe I'll use it as a curl refresher or something.

Day one 95% Dry




Day 2 Fully Dry


----------



## Napp

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I had my first 7 day hairstyle from the HydraBar Salon visit


What is a 7 day hair style?


----------



## GettingKinky

My stylist Nov calendar just opened up and none of her available date/times work for me. :-(

I found a non-ideal time that I can make work. So instead of going for my maintence cut after 16 weeks it will be after 14 weeks. And it’s an evening appointment on a Sunday which is kind of a drag since I have to drive 1:20 each way.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist Nov calendar just opened up and none of her available date/times work for me. :-(
> 
> I found a non-ideal time that I can make work. So instead of going for my maintence cut after 16 weeks it will be after 14 weeks. And it’s an evening appointment on a Sunday which is kind of a drag since I have to drive 1:20 each way.


Ugh hate how that works!

We’re actually moving states at the end of the month so now I’ll have to fly back to New York twice a year for my haircuts.

I’ll be back once a month for work anyway, so it shouldn’t be too inconvenient.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist Nov calendar just opened up and none of her available date/times work for me. :-(
> 
> I found a non-ideal time that I can make work. So instead of going for my maintence cut after 16 weeks it will be after 14 weeks. And it’s an evening appointment on a Sunday which is kind of a drag since I have to drive 1:20 each way.


An inconvenient schedule sucks but at least you were able to find something.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> What is a 7 day hair style?



I got my wash and go done at the salon on Saturday. I tied a scarf on at night. It lasted until the following Saturday when I redid my hair. 

When I do my own hair at home, I usually want to redo it every 4-5 days or so.


----------



## DVAntDany

I have my consultation with Lou tomorrow. Hopefully she can get me in the right direction for achieving my wash and go goals.

I have still being playing around with creams and cream-gels. I’ve notice that most take just as long as gels to dry. Many will leave my hair white while I wait for them to dry down. The more saturated white spots that take longer to dry achieve better curl definition and a silkier quality. I don’t know how to achieve that evenly distributed throughout the strands. Some products do it just to the ends. Other products do it to the roots only or to just my tightest curls.

So far Miss Jessie’s products are winning. The Coily Custard gives great shine and has a soft scrunchable cast. The humidity makes it sticky and turn into an Afro the next day. It gave a shiny Afro though. This is the type of product that I have to wait until it dries to see definition and for it to look better. If it gave more definition and wasn’t sticky, this would be a love. I’ll try again when the dew point isn’t 70+ degrees.

I tried Pillow Soft Curls again. It dries quickly. I heart anything that doesn’t take a million years to dry. It also makes my hair super fluffy instead of frizzy. There is a decent amount of sheen the past few times I’ve tried. I had a little flaking near the roots and the definition just wasn’t there. This would be so pretty and effortless looking on longer hair. It would be perfect if it gave definition and wee bit more shine. 

Pattern Curl Gel just isn’t cutting it. Besides medium definition with softness, it doesn’t beat simply using a leave-in or cream under mousse. Practically the same result of dull looking fluffy curls, but mousse dries much faster. The curl gel takes forever to dry and it’s only one day hair. If I sleep on it, it will be gone when I wake up.

Since the hurricanes, glycerine products just don’t dry down easily and often stay sticky. I think I’ll forever be a mousse girl if this humidity doesn’t go away.


----------



## toaster

I think I’m going to clarify my hair tonight. My last clarify was in august, so I’m due for one.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I need to play with jello shot more. The hold is skrong but almost too skrong (not a typo). I'll ease up on how much I use next time. I hope using with UFD will make spreading a little easier. It's not too difficult to spread but compared to my other gels it's not effortless.

Also if that was my only gel and I used how much I used the last two washes it wouldn't last me very long and at that price and not being available on the ground...no can do.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I need to play with jello shot more. The hold is skrong but almost too skrong (not a typo). I'll ease up on how much I use next time. I hope using with UFD will make spreading a little easier. It's not too difficult to spread but compared to my other gels it's not effortless.
> 
> Also if that was my only gel and I used how much I used the last two washes it wouldn't last me very long and at that price and not being available on the ground...no can do.


I think you’ll like it over UFD. It’s much easier to spread and you can use less.


----------



## GettingKinky

For my maintenance cut I decided to just do the cut. The cut is $175 and cut and style is $300. Last time her styling was beautiful, but it only lasted for 3 days. That’s not worth $125. 
plus my appointment is Sunday night and I’ll want to get home.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

GettingKinky said:


> For my maintenance cut I decided to just do the cut. The cut is $175 and cut and style is $300. Last time her styling was beautiful, but it only lasted for 3 days. That’s not worth $125.
> plus my appointment is Sunday night and I’ll want to get home.


Maynnn I read that first as the cut was $175 and the style was an additional $300.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany what time is your consult with Lou?  I can’t wait to hear about it.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany what time is your consult with Lou?  I can’t wait to hear about it.


It was really interesting to hear what Lou suggested. My prescribed routine is a little similar to the hydration challenge. There are a few specific changes.

 Things that surprised me were doing additional smoothing of the conditioner. Its similar to Abena's method but to do it also after detangling.   She is also perfectly fine with air drying. Turns out it makes sense for this drying method because there is no heavy coating to take forever to dry. 

Something I never considered was that Im using too much product with my leave-in/stylers. I’m also doing a lot of raking instead of more smoothing.  So if the product looks white in my hair then Im using too much. Im so use to saturating my hair in products that it didn't dawn on me that there could be another way. Plus, you never know with products that dry clear. This is also probably why my hair can sometimes look dull with the Pattern Curl Gel and other times have a sheen. 


Haha, she even commented on my hair cut. She suggested to get someone to soften the edges. I personally think my current cut only works with BGC heavy product styling.


The top left is what my hair looks like if I use heavy gels and air dry. It will stay looking this way for an entire week if I don’t do anything about it. It takes a lot of work to lift it back up even when sitting under a hooded dryer and blasting it with a diffuser. This is what I meant by I looked like a wet dog.

Bottom left is the Miss Jessie’s Coily Custard air dried. It was a sticky mess and turned into an Afro the next day. Regardless, you can see that products with some weight and the side part work with the haircut.

Top Right is the end of day one diffused hair with Pattern Curl Gel. To be honest, I  prefer the look of the curl gel air dried. I was trying to get rid of all the white spots before heading out of the door. The triangular hair cut with no part and no heaviness doesn’t look as good from the front. There was a part when I initially styled it though.

Bottom right is today. This is what my day 2 afros look like. This is what Lou saw. In person it looks really tight curly but you’d never know by that picture. My hair is in the shape of a rainbow with little angled points on the end.

So my hair journey continues. I’ve been trying to document on the blogs on here and posted Lou’s recommendations on it. It’s not complicated but it’s not just a short blurb either.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany it sounds like you had a good consultation. 
I like your hair in all it’s variations and I definitely don’t think the top left looks like a wet dog- have you every styled it that way, but with a side part?
LHFC has blogs?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist Nov calendar just opened up and none of her available date/times work for me. :-(
> 
> I found a non-ideal time that I can make work. So instead of going for my maintence cut after 16 weeks it will be after 14 weeks. And it’s an evening appointment on a Sunday which is kind of a drag since I have to drive 1:20 each way.


Maybe you can send her an email of a day and time you would like in December and ask if she can hold a spot for you since you travel so far? Waiting a few more weeks shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## faithVA

My stylist hasn't put up her November calendar yet. I'm going to try to get an early morning appointment. I'm just going to get my ends trimmed and wait until Spring to decide if I want to reshape.

My hair is definitely growing but I have a long way to go to get to a point where I want to try a wash and go again. 

But I am definitely curious to see what it looks like in November. 

Just going to watch you ladies until then


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> My stylist hasn't put up her November calendar yet. I'm going to try to get an early morning appointment. I'm just going to get my ends trimmed and wait until Spring to decide if I want to reshape.
> 
> My hair is definitely growing but I have a long way to go to get to a point where I want to try a wash and go again.
> 
> But I am definitely curious to see what it looks like in November.
> 
> Just going to watch you ladies until then


I was coming in here to check on you, but here you are!

happy for growth and excited for your upcoming trim!


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can send her an email of a day and time you would like in December and ask if she can hold a spot for you since you travel so far? Waiting a few more weeks shouldn't hurt anything.


I could try that. But technically if I wait until December I’ll be a new client again and not an established one. I think I’ll just keep my late October appointment. It’s one inconvenient Sunday, I’ll survive.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My stylist hasn't put up her November calendar yet. I'm going to try to get an early morning appointment. I'm just going to get my ends trimmed and wait until Spring to decide if I want to reshape.
> 
> My hair is definitely growing but I have a long way to go to get to a point where I want to try a wash and go again.
> 
> But I am definitely curious to see what it looks like in November.
> 
> Just going to watch you ladies until then


How long do you want your hair before you try a  wash n go again?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I was coming in here to check on you, but here you are!
> 
> happy for growth and excited for your upcoming trim!


I'm doing fine. Life has gotten so busy for some reason. I have no clue why. I will probably be back on more regularly when it gets a bit colder. I peek in regularly though.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I could try that. But technically if I wait until December I’ll be a new client again and not an established one. I think I’ll just keep my late October appointment. It’s one inconvenient Sunday, I’ll survive.


Oh yeah, we don't want you to have to do the new client routine.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> How long do you want your hair before you try a  wash n go again?


Ideally, I would like the back long enough to put it up in a puff if it is a fail. I think I need another 2 to 4 inches. That hard taper in the back was a horrible move.

But I think at least by Spring my sides will be long enough to come down over my ears a bit. That might be enough for me to feel like I have some type of style. I think I need that extra length to get my hair to last for at least 4 days.

But we will see what November brings. It just might surprise me.


----------



## faithVA

I colored my hair tonight. And I feel really good about my hair. I usually color over two days. I wash and condition on day 1, let it dry and then color the next. I didn't feel up to that so I did it all today. I clarified which I always do before I color. I followed that with Elucence moisturizing shampooe and conditioned with a conditioner I picked up from one of the grocery stores. I put on a turban and let my hair dry a bit.

After about 20 minutes I put in the color and let it sit for about 45 minutes. I rinsed and used the Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner that is for color treated hair. I love this shampoo and conditioner. It is expensive but I don't see myself being without it. They make my hair feel so luscious. After I rinsed out the conditioner, I soaked my hair with water and then I took 1 to 2 pumps of UFD and applied it randomly in sections.

I knew I wasn't going to do a wash and go but I did want to put my gel on tonight so I can be ready to do 2 strands tomorrow. 

It was a good preview of how my hair has grown and how my hair may potentially look in November when I get it done. 

It is starting to move towards my ears. I will definitely need some type of shape in the Spring to wear it out. 

But for now I put it in big twist to get me through the day tomorrow.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I like your hair in all it’s variations and I definitely don’t think the top left looks like a wet dog- have you every styled it that way, but with a side part?
> LHFC has blogs?


Yep, there are blogs on here. It states awaiting for approval before being displayed publicly. I’m just using it as a place to hold ideas and not bombard this thread too much.Lol

Thanks, but the side part creates the usual struggle. One side is up while the other side is down. Even though my density isn’t necessarily low, it sure does not look like I have much hair on my head when heavily gelled.

Basically, my goal is to get my hair to a state where I can bring out my curl pattern without the use of heavy gels. The curls are there before my detangling sessions. It’s only after the brushing do I have issues with getting the curls back. I’m typically using the heavy gels to regain my curls.

Lou said that I could text her if I needed to ask another question or so. I just realized I forgot one of the most important questions. How am I to physically apply the leave-in? This seems simple but it’s not.

Currently, I’m doing the smooth and rake method. This works great with heavy based products to bring out the curl pattern. With lightweight products, the raking  action creates undefined frizz. To compensate, I’ve been loading on the products. This starts the cycle of white coated hair and product flaking.

I wonder if she is going to say to do smoothing alone like the prayer hand method. If so, this is really going to be a challenge. I’m so slow with this process.

Here is a picture of the curl gel when I experimented with doing the prayer hands method. I had to be more diligent, but my hair came out glossy and defined. I know already. The middle part isn’t it, but my hair naturally parts that way.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> For my maintenance cut I decided to just do the cut. The cut is $175 and cut and style is $300. Last time her styling was beautiful, but it only lasted for 3 days. That’s not worth $125.
> plus my appointment is Sunday night and I’ll want to get home.


Last time, did she style first and then later cut? Do you think this will result in a more tailored cut since it will be your styling?


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I colored my hair tonight. And I feel really good about my hair. I usually color over two days. I wash and condition on day 1, let it dry and then color the next. I didn't feel up to that so I did it all today. I clarified which I always do before I color. I followed that with Elucence moisturizing shampooe and conditioned with a conditioner I picked up from one of the grocery stores. I put on a turban and let my hair dry a bit.
> 
> After about 20 minutes I put in the color and let it sit for about 45 minutes. I rinsed and used the Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner that is for color treated hair. I love this shampoo and conditioner. It is expensive but I don't see myself being without it. They make my hair feel so luscious. After I rinsed out the conditioner, I soaked my hair with water and then I took 1 to 2 pumps of UFD and applied it randomly in sections.
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to do a wash and go but I did want to put my gel on tonight so I can be ready to do 2 strands tomorrow.
> 
> It was a good preview of how my hair has grown and how my hair may potentially look in November when I get it done.
> 
> It is starting to move towards my ears. I will definitely need some type of shape in the Spring to wear it out.
> 
> But for now I put it in big twist to get me through the day tomorrow.


I’m crossing my finger and hoping you’ll be at your ideal length come spring.

Will your two strand twist be the style or a base for a twist out? Or both?

That’s so interesting that your hair has flexibility after using UFD like a leave-in.

Im going to tell my aunt about the Maddison Reed products. She likes to color at home. She said that she wanted to upgrade from Dark and Lovely.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany you could never overload the thread! I love your posts and your journey.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m crossing my finger and hoping you’ll be at your ideal length come spring.
> 
> Will your two strand twist be the style or a base for a twist out? Or both?
> 
> That’s so interesting that your hair has flexibility after using UFD like a leave-in.
> 
> Im going to tell my aunt about the Maddison Reed products. She likes to color at home. She said that she wanted to upgrade from Dark and Lovely.


I'm wearing my 2 strands as a style.  I'm lazy and don't want to have to keep up with my hair during the week.

Since I'm only using 1 gel, I don't usually get much hold. It takes about 3 days before my twist firm up. My twist are still soaking wet from last night even after sleeping in a microfiber cap. 

The Madison Reed is expensive so prepare here for that. I  chose it because it has better ingredients than others on the market and it leaves my hair feeling good. I also love this Palermo black color they have.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany you could never overload the thread! I love your posts and your journey.


I agree with toaster @DVAntDany. I like the detailed posts. Although I was thinking about blogging my journey too for a self reference. I forgot they have blogs on here!


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Last time, did she style first and then later cut? Do you think this will result in a more tailored cut since it will be your styling?


Last time she cut in my styling and then washed and styled. 
I really like the cut I got from her, but I decided I didn’t want to pay for styling this time. Especially since it only lasted a few days


----------



## Napp

I washed my hair today. My curls were so gooey after going outside in the humidity. I tried to salvage it with a puff but decided to do a quick wash day.

I used ORS max moisture shampoo 2x and followed up with ORS Hair repair conditioner.

I thoroughly towel tried my hair with my evolve hair drying tee.

Then I used Camille rose coconut water leave in and followed up with Africa's best moisture miracle curl defining gel. I used the rake and smooth method making sure everything was smooth before going to another section.

Then I diffused with my dyson dryer for about 15 minutes and airdried the rest of the way. Total time it took me from start to finish was one hour.

I love the results



I noticed my hair looks more defined by using the rake and smooth method. I just need this to last till my next wash day. I put my hair up in small pineapples to help preserve the curls. I do not know if it will help or hurt. Pineapples worked with the last wash and go but I think it's because I shingled my hair.

So far my hair is slightly firm with good hold, not tacky and no flakes. This seems like a good combination!


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I washed my hair today. My curls were so gooey after going outside in the humidity. I tried to salvage it with a puff but decided to do a quick wash day.
> 
> I used ORS max moisture shampoo 2x and followed up with ORS Hair repair conditioner.
> 
> I thoroughly towel tried my hair with my evolve hair drying tee.
> 
> Then I used Camille rose coconut water leave in and followed up with Africa's best moisture miracle curl defining gel. I used the rake and smooth method making sure everything was smooth before going to another section.
> 
> Then I diffused with my dyson dryer for about 15 minutes and airdried the rest of the way. Total time it took me from start to finish was one hour.
> 
> I love the results
> 
> View attachment 476273
> 
> I noticed my hair looks more defined by using the rake and smooth method. I just need this to last till my next wash day. I put my hair up in small pineapples to help preserve the curls. I do not know if it will help or hurt. Pineapples worked with the last wash and go but I think it's because I shingled my hair.
> 
> So far my hair is slightly firm with good hold, not tacky and no flakes. This seems like a good combination!


That combo really stretched out your curls. I see way more hang time. Hopefully it lasts.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm wearing my 2 strands as a style.  I'm lazy and don't want to have to keep up with my hair during the week.
> 
> Since I'm only using 1 gel, I don't usually get much hold. It takes about 3 days before my twist firm up. My twist are still soaking wet from last night even after sleeping in a microfiber cap.
> 
> The Madison Reed is expensive so prepare here for that. I  chose it because it has better ingredients than others on the market and it leaves my hair feeling good. I also love this Palermo black color they have.


I know that lazy feeling. I’m trying to push through it.

See UFD hold so much moisture. That’s partly why I’m having a difficult relationship with it.

Palermo black is exactly what she is looking for. Anything comparable until I make an order for it?


----------



## GettingKinky

I was out running errands over lunch with my day 5 hair. I barely touched it this morning because I’m working from home today so I think it looks a little wild, but this random white (maybe Hispanic) woman told me that she really liked it.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m glad you all aren’t tired and annoyed by me…yet. Lol

For the most part, I think I’ve mastered the understand of the BGC method of a wng. I can recreate the styling technique when using any heavy weighted moisturizing gel. I saturate my hair with water and product. Then style by smoothing, raking and head shaking. Lastly sit under a hooded dryer, and use a Dyson for lift and curl separation.

Ok, so Lou’s method is a bit on the polar opposite side. Convenience and longevity of style are not necessarily factors. She really does tailor routines and products to each person. I’ve watched a few vids of people who’ve gone to Lou. Each person was doing something different. I just knew she was going to suggest that Mizani leave-in cream to me but nope.

So i can use whatever products I like as long as they seem to work for me. For example, I could stick with pattern beauty if I like the results of the products. She gave me many options of routines I could do to achieve my soft defined curls. At minimum, I would need to cleanse my hair every 3 days no matter what. Also, clarify my scalp every two weeks or when I can scratch off buildup. I could simply use leave-in, styling products and surprisingly nothing at all if I want to (not necessarily recommended though.)

The items needed
-shampoo to clarify
-cleansing conditioner
-heavy conditioner like deep conditioner/mask
-light weight conditioner 
-leave-in
-styler (optional)
-detangling tool like wet brush 

After talking with her and rewatching her videos, it requires a person to become intimate with their own curls. Hair being saturated with water and smoothing out hair is key. Each step of the CCS should produced the desired look. So curls definition should be popping from the initial water  rinse to the styling.

So she gave me free reign with cleansers, conditioners, and leave-ins. She also told me ways I could use what I already have. She did give options for stylers because the weight and heaviness of the product does matter. Without me even mentioning it, she told me I should probably avoid UFD and any custards. Those are my babies when it comes to shine, but I agree they are too heavy.

These are my styler recommendations but I can still use whatever I want. I was told Ouidad Curl Quencher Curl Cream, Quidad Curl Quencher Gel and Design Essentials Mousse. This is the first mousse where I see the directions say to put it on wet hair. 

I’ll update with the recommended routine options.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I love that you are learning (and sharing) from a range of stylists.
Lou’s method definitely seems like a lot more work, but I guess if you just use one styler and air dry maybe it can become relatively quick. I used to wash 2x a week, but then I got a bit lazy and I’m back to 1x a week.

I can’t wait to hear how long Lou’s technique takes you compared to BGC


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I know that lazy feeling. I’m trying to push through it.
> 
> See UFD hold so much moisture. That’s partly why I’m having a difficult relationship with it.
> 
> Palermo black is exactly what she is looking for. Anything comparable until I make an order for it?



I don't know of anything comparable. Everything off the shelf dried my hair out. I tried e-salon before Madison Reed. It is a demi-permanent. It was working out OK until they changed the formulation and made it thicker. My hair is low porosity and doesn't absorb larger particles. After they changed the formulation it acted more like a semi-permanent than a demi so I wasn't able to use it anymore. That is why I ended up trying the Madison Reed.

I know you didn't ask all of that (lol)


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@DVAntDany  thanks for sharing how your consult went!


----------



## Napp

I want to add this tiktocker here because her wash n go techniques have really worked for me. She has long 3c/4a too. Hopefully I can get as much length as she has!






						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> That combo really stretched out your curls. I see way more hang time. Hopefully it lasts.


I think its all of the raking and smoothing that I did to give me a more elongated look. This wash n go is not going to last past 3 days though which is ok for me. It flaked a little bit but nothing horrendous like the big green flakes I had a few weeks ago. The pineapples kind of stretched my hair in a funny way that didn't look good the next day. I think shingling provides a more lasting wash n go than raking and smoothing and is easier for me to preserve. I think I might shingle on my main wash day and get 4-5 day hair and then do a mid week wash and rake and smooth for the rest of the week until the main washday comes around again.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Napp said:


> I washed my hair today. My curls were so gooey after going outside in the humidity. I tried to salvage it with a puff but decided to do a quick wash day.
> 
> I used ORS max moisture shampoo 2x and followed up with ORS Hair repair conditioner.
> 
> I thoroughly towel tried my hair with my evolve hair drying tee.
> 
> Then I used Camille rose coconut water leave in and followed up with Africa's best moisture miracle curl defining gel. I used the rake and smooth method making sure everything was smooth before going to another section.
> 
> Then I diffused with my dyson dryer for about 15 minutes and airdried the rest of the way. Total time it took me from start to finish was one hour.
> 
> I love the results
> 
> View attachment 476273
> 
> I noticed my hair looks more defined by using the rake and smooth method. I just need this to last till my next wash day. I put my hair up in small pineapples to help preserve the curls. I do not know if it will help or hurt. Pineapples worked with the last wash and go but I think it's because I shingled my hair.
> 
> So far my hair is slightly firm with good hold, not tacky and no flakes. This seems like a good combination!


OMG NAPP!!!!!!! UR AN OLD HEAD!!!!! I SO REMEMBER U!!!!!!! UR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK!!!!!


----------



## Napp

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> OMG NAPP!!!!!!! UR AN OLD HEAD!!!!! I SO REMEMBER U!!!!!!! UR HAIR LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK!!!!!


Aww thanks! I remember you too! I needed to take a break lol. Not that many old heads left. I guess everyone grew out their hair and left lol


----------



## fluffyforever

I haven’t kept up with this thread but I’m still in the wash and go bandwagon with my tight coily fro. Lately I’ve been lazy and doing everything in the shower, which gives me a fro with frizzy coiled ends. I like the look because I desperately need the volume for my face shape. 

I went on a beach vacation last month and it was the first time I ever went on a swim trip without first twisting up my hair. I was scared I would get serious tangles from my hair floating wile in the sea, but I didn’t. I also didn’t even bother using gel for wash n goes because I forgot to bring it. My hair had no definition so I just wore puffs everyday around the resort. It was freeing to not be so scared of wondering how I could maintain my hair while on vacation. My hair has never been more easily managed and I don’t know why I didn’t think it could be this easy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

How long are people spending wetting their hair before shampooing? First a disclaimer: I don't do my hair in the shower .

So today I spent a full 3 minutes just getting my hair wet. I typically only do about a minute. Also since I can't stand water dripping down my face when I'm styling I squeeze a fair amount of water out of my hair before doing my styling and then I use my mister bottle to rewet my hair. I know, sounds counter productive but having to wipe my face off every 10 seconds drives me insane. Anywho, I did that today, spray a bit more water than usual and squeezed each section before adding product. Used Curly Magic and CR Mousse for my combo. 

Ya'll my hair is soft yet defined as heck. Almost as if I just came from a salon visit. I'm not sure if it was spending more time wetting my hair, spraying more water before apply curly magic or the combination of both. 

Now I know by Monday or Tuesday this will probably be in a puff but I'm quite pleased with myself.


----------



## janaq2003

Finally took the marley twists down.. my grays were ruthless.. colored my hair, deep conditioning and back to my wng.. this time I'm gonna try the wetline xtreme for a topper.. I usually only use UFD


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Napp said:


> Aww thanks! I remember you too! I needed to take a break lol. Not that many old heads left. I guess everyone grew out their hair and left lol


yeah i know. i'm not on much like that anymore either. at this point everyones got a handle on their hairs needs and just come on the socialize etc.... the old heads have moved on and become gurus


----------



## DVAntDany

This routine is suppose to bring forth maximum curl definition via wash n go without the aid of heavy products or one's with an apparent cast. I am told the more I do it, the stronger my curl definition will show without product. She didn't necessarily tell me how to start day 1, but I'm going to begin it from the shampoo day. I am piecing together what she told me along with my observation of her techniques in her videos. *I want to emphasis that this info is going to be kinda long.* I think implementing the routine won't be too complicated though.

*Day 1*
She suggests saturating the hair fully with water. Smooth out strands and gently remove shed hair. Im assuming from our convo and watching videos that if my hair is not looking defined, then my hair is not fully saturated. I am not to starting shampooing until I get the curls popping. Then coat the ends in conditioner and clarify the scalp. Really get in there and clean the scalp. She uses a small applicator bottle to get to the scalp. If the hair has been properly rinsed with water, I wont need to do multiple shampoos on the hair. From watching the videos, she pulls the shampoo through the coated strands and then rinses it out.  _Seems like she is treating the hair like a fabric. Remove most of the grime first and the cleanser will work better with less effort. Also, she is keen on protecting  the ends since they are the most delicate. I'm just going to do a full on clarify for my first day. Beyond this day, I will do it her way. Another thing, she said to clarify the scalp, but did not mention specifically using a clarifying shampoo. I'm just going to use common sense here. _

From, there I am to condition my hair twice. I will first use a heavy conditioner While watching videos she pats the conditioner on to the ends first. Then she gradually makes her way up the strand. During this step, I am to really smooth the conditioner in. After rinsing conditioner #1, I follow it with conditioner #2. The second conditioner is an easy rinse light conditioner. Once again smooth the conditioner in. From our convo, I believe I am suppose to smooth, detangle and go back and smooth again. Then rinse it all out. _I must rewatch her videos to see the process. Examples of conditioners would be Pattern Beauty Intensive or Heavy for heavy conditioner and AG Boost for light conditioner. _

Lastly, I put in leave-in, styler, or nothing at all. The leave-in is not limited to creams and lotions. It can also be a spray leave-in if I want. With leave-in or styler I must place it on wet hair. I should glide it over my strands gently. If the product is not soaking in and leaves strong white coating, then I am using too much product. It's best that I air dry. If drying tools are needed, I am to use lowest heat setting or cool. _She has 2 videos of adding leave-in to  her son's hair. Will also need to rewatch for this. For now, my main product will be my leave-in instead of styler. Also when using a styler, she prefers a leave-in underneath. _

I do this routine every 2 weeks or when I can feel buildup on my scalp. Which ever comes first.

*Between Cleansing Days*
Option #1 spritz hair with water
Option #2 water rinse hair and put in leave-in
Option #3 water rinse hair, condition, and put in leave-in
_I do not believe that I am to use a detangling tool for these days._

*Every 3rd Day Cowash Hair*
Wash my hair and scalp with a cleansing conditioner. Can mix half and half shampoo with conditioner to create this if necessary. Then condition hair twice. Once with heavy conditioner followed by light conditioner. Then use leave-in or styler. _I think Innersense Hydrating Cream Hairbath and Bread Hair Wash are both quite moisturizing and can probably work just fine. On my last CIK stylist visit, I was told I could use the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath as my main shampoo for my 2 to 3 times per week cleansing sessions. I then can use AG Balance once a month and clarify as need probably around 6 to 8 weeks.  _

*For Next Month I Am To Deep Condition Once A Week (Example on a Friday)*
This is to counteract any potential issues like dehydration I may have acquired by using excessive indirect heat. I am to use a deep conditioner or mask. Follow the directions, put on a processing cap and do not apply heat. I am to do this once a week for a month. Afterwards, do it twice a month or once a month. _I assume it doesn't matter if I do this on a co-wash day or a shampoo day. Most deep conditioners are balanced. So use which ever I like._

*If I Want To Give Myself A Little Break (Example for the Weekend)*
This is a day that I use an actual styler instead of just leave-in. Do this on Friday (my deep conditioning day) and keep style in Saturday and Sunday. Then go back to usual on Monday. I was suggested to use either of the 2 Ouidad Curl Quencher stylers (cream or gel) or  Design Essentials Mousse. Hard Hold and heavy weighted stylers are to be avoided. 

*What Made Me Bite The Bullet*
I decided to do Lou's method because I've seen progress with my experiments. Areas that are hard define like my cowlick temples are usually tufts of undefined fluff. When using light weight stylers and frequent  cleansing, those areas turned into perfectly cylindrical beady beads with a silky texture. You know, like looking at the hairline of a young child. My hair has not done that since I was little kid. I also noticed that my spongy areas were also able to achieve more individualized spirals and began to have a silkier quality as well. Basically, those areas looked like that had a smoother surface texture and reflected more shine.

In addition to that, I have had several opportunities to sheer sheep this year.  I am disappointed in Aishia's assessment of hair feeling hard like wool aka Burberry coat. She needs to come up with another example to justify hair feeling hard and looking dull. Yes, wool can eventually look like a 30 year old forgotten teddy bear, but it can still feel soft right on the sheep. In fact, the wool on new born lambs feels firmer than the wool on adult sheep. Once the matted stuff is cut off, the wool looks and feels like fleece. I have sheep bread for meat. I can only imagine how much softer the wool would be on a Merino sheep.

The process to create itchy hard wool jackets is to damage the coarse wool strands. They first boil the wool for hours in effort to remove the lanolin. When the coarse cuticles become damaged they lift and can scratch the skin when worn as clothing. That's why vinegar washes and using actual conditioner are suggested to reduce itchiness and stiffness of wool. Its to help seal down that damage cuticle. Also, there are various sheep with different textures. To say hair is akin to a Burberry coat while knowing what I know pisses me off. So it's also the little things that make me want to try a different process with a different philosophy.


----------



## toaster

@oneastrocurlie i think wetting your hair before shampoo is critical!!! Really helps define your hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany learning about wool processing is pretty interesting I’m sure if Aishia knew all that she’d stop comparing coarse hair to wool.
I’m so curious to see how Lou’s method works for you.
@oneastrocurlie I definitely don’t spend 3 minutes wetting my hair before shampooing, but I do make sure my hair is wetter very well.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been using olaplex on the bottom half of hair every week before I wash it and this little 3 oz bottle has lasted surprising long. At least 12 uses. I wonder if I’m not using enough..,.


----------



## bubbles12345

DVAntDany said:


> This routine is suppose to bring forth maximum curl definition via wash n go without the aid of heavy products or one's with an apparent cast. I am told the more I do it, the stronger my curl definition will show without product. She didn't necessarily tell me how to start day 1, but I'm going to begin it from the shampoo day. I am piecing together what she told me along with my observation of her techniques in her videos. *I want to emphasis that this info is going to be kinda long.* I think implementing the routine won't be too complicated though.
> 
> *Day 1*
> She suggests saturating the hair fully with water. Smooth out strands and gently remove shed hair. Im assuming from our convo and watching videos that if my hair is not looking defined, then my hair is not fully saturated. I am not to starting shampooing until I get the curls popping. Then coat the ends in conditioner and clarify the scalp. Really get in there and clean the scalp. She uses a small applicator bottle to get to the scalp. If the hair has been properly rinsed with water, I wont need to do multiple shampoos on the hair. From watching the videos, she pulls the shampoo through the coated strands and then rinses it out.  _Seems like she is treating the hair like a fabric. Remove most of the grime first and the cleanser will work better with less effort. Also, she is keen on protecting  the ends since they are the most delicate. I'm just going to do a full on clarify for my first day. Beyond this day, I will do it her way. Another thing, she said to clarify the scalp, but did not mention specifically using a clarifying shampoo. I'm just going to use common sense here. _
> 
> From, there I am to condition my hair twice. I will first use a heavy conditioner While watching videos she pats the conditioner on to the ends first. Then she gradually makes her way up the strand. During this step, I am to really smooth the conditioner in. After rinsing conditioner #1, I follow it with conditioner #2. The second conditioner is an easy rinse light conditioner. Once again smooth the conditioner in. From our convo, I believe I am suppose to smooth, detangle and go back and smooth again. Then rinse it all out. _I must rewatch her videos to see the process. Examples of conditioners would be Pattern Beauty Intensive or Heavy for heavy conditioner and AG Boost for light conditioner. _
> 
> Lastly, I put in leave-in, styler, or nothing at all. The leave-in is not limited to creams and lotions. It can also be a spray leave-in if I want. With leave-in or styler I must place it on wet hair. I should glide it over my strands gently. If the product is not soaking in and leaves strong white coating, then I am using too much product. It's best that I air dry. If drying tools are needed, I am to use lowest heat setting or cool. _She has 2 videos of adding leave-in to  her son's hair. Will also need to rewatch for this. For now, my main product will be my leave-in instead of styler. Also when using a styler, she prefers a leave-in underneath. _
> 
> I do this routine every 2 weeks or when I can feel buildup on my scalp. Which ever comes first.
> 
> *Between Cleansing Days*
> Option #1 spritz hair with water
> Option #2 water rinse hair and put in leave-in
> Option #3 water rinse hair, condition, and put in leave-in
> _I do not believe that I am to use a detangling tool for these days._
> 
> *Every 3rd Day Cowash Hair*
> Wash my hair and scalp with a cleansing conditioner. Can mix half and half shampoo with conditioner to create this if necessary. Then condition hair twice. Once with heavy conditioner followed by light conditioner. Then use leave-in or styler. _I think Innersense Hydrating Cream Hairbath and Bread Hair Wash are both quite moisturizing and can probably work just fine. On my last CIK stylist visit, I was told I could use the Innersense Hydrating Hairbath as my main shampoo for my 2 to 3 times per week cleansing sessions. I then can use AG Balance once a month and clarify as need probably around 6 to 8 weeks.  _
> 
> *For Next Month I Am To Deep Condition Once A Week (Example on a Friday)*
> This is to counteract any potential issues like dehydration I may have acquired by using excessive indirect heat. I am to use a deep conditioner or mask. Follow the directions, put on a processing cap and do not apply heat. I am to do this once a week for a month. Afterwards, do it twice a month or once a month. _I assume it doesn't matter if I do this on a co-wash day or a shampoo day. Most deep conditioners are balanced. So use which ever I like._
> 
> *If I Want To Give Myself A Little Break (Example for the Weekend)*
> This is a day that I use an actual styler instead of just leave-in. Do this on Friday (my deep conditioning day) and keep style in Saturday and Sunday. Then go back to usual on Monday. I was suggested to use either of the 2 Ouidad Curl Quencher stylers (cream or gel) or  Design Essentials Mousse. Hard Hold and heavy weighted stylers are to be avoided.
> 
> *What Made Me Bite The Bullet*
> I decided to do Lou's method because I've seen progress with my experiments. Areas that are hard define like my cowlick temples are usually tufts of undefined fluff. When using light weight stylers and frequent  cleansing, those areas turned into perfectly cylindrical beady beads with a silky texture. You know, like looking at the hairline of a young child. My hair has not done that since I was little kid. I also noticed that my spongy areas were also able to achieve more individualized spirals and began to have a silkier quality as well. Basically, those areas looked like that had a smoother surface texture and reflected more shine.
> 
> In addition to that, I have had several opportunities to sheer sheep this year.  I am disappointed in Aishia's assessment of hair feeling hard like wool aka Burberry coat. She needs to come up with another example to justify hair feeling hard and looking dull. Yes, wool can eventually look like a 30 year old forgotten teddy bear, but it can still feel soft right on the sheep. In fact, the wool on new born lambs feels firmer than the wool on adult sheep. Once the matted stuff is cut off, the wool looks and feels like fleece. I have sheep bread for meat. I can only imagine how much softer the wool would be on a Merino sheep.
> 
> The process to create itchy hard wool jackets is to damage the coarse wool strands. They first boil the wool for hours in effort to remove the lanolin. When the coarse cuticles become damaged they lift and can scratch the skin when worn as clothing. That's why vinegar washes and using actual conditioner are suggested to reduce itchiness and stiffness of wool. Its to help seal down that damage cuticle. Also, there are various sheep with different textures. To say hair is akin to a Burberry coat while knowing what I know pisses me off. So it's also the little things that make me want to try a different process with a different philosophy.




Thank you so much for this. I'm thinking of meeting with LouLou too.. especially now that I know she provides videos.

Just wondering, which experiments did you do to help you decide to do this routine?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

i dyed my hair purple yesterday am and it actually came out really well. It doesnt come across in pics but the color is actually very visible in natural light. I finally got what I wanted from the color.

i mine as well put up a pic of my hair in wash and go because its been a min. i haven't been taking care of it because its just been a hard time in my life recently and i haven't had the desire to. This is the first time i've done a wash and go in a while. I used my hard hat dryer to dry... it act came out really well and even though it rained yesterday and today it still looks great. i hoope it lasts til after tuesday.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was looking at pictures from last year and this cut that I got in July made a huge difference in how my hair looks. Even when I did a good job applying products and defining my hair, it looked unkempt before I got this cut.
What ever cut BGC gave me when I was a hair model in Feb 2020 did NOT grow out well. I was looking at pictures from oct 2020 and my hair already looked scraggly. I feel like BGC rushed the work when I was a mode and I paid $125 for the experience. :-(

or maybe the problem was that they cut on their styling and I never style my hair with elongated curls. And even when they styled my hair with the elongated curls after a day or 2 my hair starts to shrink to it’s more natural curls and their cut look ragged.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The doux has. 50% off haul sale that went out in email. When I posted online they said take it down because it’s for email subscribers only.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> The doux has. 50% off haul sale that went out in email. When I posted online they said take it down because it’s for email subscribers only.


I’m on the list and I received nothing. I signed up again yesterday after the IG live just in case and still nothing.


----------



## GettingKinky

The doux has. 50% off haul sale that went out in email. When I posted online they said take it down because it’s for email subscribers only. 


Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


Where did you post it? How did they see it to tell you to take it down?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

On Instagram. @GettingKinky 

anyone want the code just message me.


----------



## faithVA

I have an event I want to attend towards the end of October and I want to try a wash and go. So I'm going to do a wash and go this weekend to see how it turns out and to see how much time I need to get it done.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA do you just need it to look good for one day?  I love foam only for a wash n go that looks great on day one.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA do you just need it to look good for one day?  I love foam only for a wash n go that looks great on day one.


Foam straightens my hair out. I only seem to be able to use it when I want to slick it back. I would love to use it though.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> On Instagram. @GettingKinky
> 
> anyone want the code just message me.


I do want the code, but I don't need the products. So its best I don't message you.  Plus, I'm probably not going to have any hair on my head soon.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I do want the code, but I don't need the products. So its best I don't message you.  Plus, I'm probably not going to have any hair on my head soon.


What's going on with your hair? Why won't you have any?


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> What's going on with your hair? Why won't you have any?


Life is funny. Especially since things seem to repeat themselves. Yesterday, my best friend found out she is pregnant. With her first pregnancy she didn’t know until she was about six months along. So 10 years later she’s pregnant again. She 33 weeks as of today. Lol

Yesterday a lump popped up on my neck in the same exact area as before. I feel pain deep within my ear as before. I made it to my second hair appointment with an “acclaimed” hairstylist right when it decides to pop up just like before. So many things are repeating themselves.

Let’s hope I’m a hypochondriac and my body is just following suit. Otherwise, I’ll be back to taking treatments that are going to leave me temporarily bald. I can’t really have fun and play with my hair when it’s not on my head.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I hope you are wrong and the lump is benign. 
:big hug:


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany thinking of you! I hope the lump isn’t as worrisome as you think it might be.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I hope you are wrong and the lump is benign.
> :big hug:


Agreed, I hope you are wrong. But I'm glad you are paying attention and staying on top of things.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

DVAntDany said:


> Life is funny. Especially since things seem to repeat themselves. Yesterday, my best friend found out she is pregnant. With her first pregnancy she didn’t know until she was about six months along. So 10 years later she’s pregnant again. She 33 weeks as of today. Lol
> 
> Yesterday a lump popped up on my neck in the same exact area as before. I feel pain deep within my ear as before. I made it to my second hair appointment with an “acclaimed” hairstylist right when it decides to pop up just like before. So many things are repeating themselves.
> 
> Let’s hope I’m a hypochondriac and my body is just following suit. Otherwise, I’ll be back to taking treatments that are going to leave me temporarily bald. I can’t really have fun and play with my hair when it’s not on my head.


don't claim it..... it could be anything... a lymph node, cyst, anything.... please dont just bow down to the suggestion... i believe u have a cold coming on and thats all it is in the name of Jesus AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Life is funny. Especially since things seem to repeat themselves. Yesterday, my best friend found out she is pregnant. With her first pregnancy she didn’t know until she was about six months along. So 10 years later she’s pregnant again. She 33 weeks as of today. Lol
> 
> Yesterday a lump popped up on my neck in the same exact area as before. I feel pain deep within my ear as before. I made it to my second hair appointment with an “acclaimed” hairstylist right when it decides to pop up just like before. So many things are repeating themselves.
> 
> Let’s hope I’m a hypochondriac and my body is just following suit. Otherwise, I’ll be back to taking treatments that are going to leave me temporarily bald. I can’t really have fun and play with my hair when it’s not on my head.


 I hope its nothing serious! But please get it checked out as soon as possible to catch it early!


----------



## shebababy

I did a mousse only wash n go using Mousse Def on T-shirt blotted hair. I liked it, but it was frizzy. So today I'm trying the mousse on wet hair. I'm air drying it as I type.


----------



## shebababy

It came out really voluminous and dried fairly quickly, still a little frizzy but I can deal with that.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

shebababy said:


> It came out really voluminous and dried fairly quickly, still a little frizzy but I can deal with that.
> 
> View attachment 476429



It's cute! I love it!!


----------



## GettingKinky

It looks great @shebababy 
I don’t see any frizz


----------



## shebababy

GettingKinky said:


> It looks great @shebababy
> I don’t see any frizz


It's there, lol. It's not a crazy amount but the camera doesn't pick it up well.


----------



## toaster

Looks amazing @shebababy!


----------



## Missjaxon

@DVAntDany @faithVA  Madison Reed radiant color kits (reg 26.50) are 50% at Ulta on Saturday (10/16).


----------



## faithVA

Missjaxon said:


> @DVAntDany @faithVA  Madison Reed radiant color kits (reg 26.50) are 50% at Ulta on Saturday (10/16).


Thank you for the heads up. I have an Ulta gift card. I may need to buy 2.


----------



## Napp

My wash n go lasted one week! I'm so happy. I did need to refresh a few curls midweek but it has been very low maintenance. I shingled my hair and wear 7 small pineapples at night. It flaked just a little bit around the edges on day 6 but a little water sorted that out. This wash n go could actually go longer! It's still very defined except at the roots which is great because it gives me much needed volume!

I think the cloth covered telephone cord hair ties I used to pinapple are the key to getting the wash and go for so long. I researched my old posts and back when I wash and goed regularly that's what I used. Also it hasn't been as humid this week so weather played a part too.

I wonder if I can recreate this wash n go for this wash day!


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s great news @Napp 
Getting a wash n go to last a week is a milestone accomplishment.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just finished my second jar of jello shot last week so I’m going to use ICH for awhile before I open my next jar.


----------



## GettingKinky

Also for my next hair cut I’m going to go in with 5 day hair instead of 2 day hair. My crown shrinks more than the rest of my hair so I think last time she cut it a bit too short. Going with older hair should help with that.


----------



## DVAntDany

Thanks you all for the support. I really appreciate it. I'll be getting some CT scans next week.Whatever it is has not left me feeling good. 

Light weight products are not the way to go when you don't feel like doing your hair. OMG, I had tangles when I finally got around to touching my head. Plus, Im not sure if double conditioning is right for me. I don't even like cowashing with a basic conditioner. My hair feels waxy and then becomes hard to detangle by the next session even if its the next day. I have to be in a mood to deal with all that. 

@Missjaxon Thank you for letting me know that. I didn't even know they had Maddison Reed at Ulta. I had purchased it online. I just returned it. Man, I wish I had been checking that 50% off line up. Last week, I bought the Ouidad quench cream and gel and now they are half off. If I feel up to it, Im going to return them and then repurchase. LOL

@shebababy I don't see any frizz. I just see fluffy definition. So far, I haven't seen a mousse that gives gel like definition and complete frizz control for tighter textures. Did you prefer the results on wet hair more than damp hair? If so, have you tried any that have directions that say to use on wet hair? I can only think of 3 off the top of my head. Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse, Ouidad VitalCurl Soft Defining Mousse, and Be Kekoa Be Free Rose Water Mousse. @GettingKinky Yes, someone someday will finally try that rose water mousse. 

I tried the DE mousse but while doing double conditioning. It didn't glide through my hair very well. Will try again using my normal routine. Surprisingly, the DE leave-in is suppose to be used on damp hair. So Im not sure if they are even formulated to be used together to help with slip. Regardless, the DE mousse left my hair feeling clean and soft. I felt no cast. I didn't feel that the definition was that great, but I was complimented on the smell and told I had lots of curls in my head by random people. 

Im curious about that Johnson Baby Curl Defining Leave-in. I guess the holding ingredient is the hydroxyethylcellulose. Its even higher up than the pattern beauty curl gel. A leave-in with hold totally goes against BGC idea of a leave-in. Have you all seen their new free hair guide? They recommend a leave-in as no hold styler for lazy days or when one wants a soft fluffy style that lasts only one night. By the way, I was told by a stylist the reason they took down the ebook had nothing to do with an update and their hosting site issue. Someone supposedly stole something that was copy righted to them. I wonder if they are trying to avoid that from happening again by having the ebook only available on their member site kind of like kindle. 

Lastly, Zotos All About Curls High Definition gel gets the job done. I agree its provides deep definition and gives good shine. It is super crunchy but can be scrunched out some.


----------



## shebababy

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks@shebababy I don't see any frizz. I just see fluffy definition. So far, I haven't seen a mousse that gives gel like definition and complete frizz control for tighter textures. Did you prefer the results on wet hair more than damp hair? If so, have you tried any that have directions that say to use on wet hair? I can only think of 3 off the top of my head. Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse, Ouidad VitalCurl Soft Defining Mousse, and Be Kekoa Be Free Rose Water Mousse.


I liked the mousse wash n go much betteron wet hair. My hair had much more volume applying it on wet hair.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks you all for the support. I really appreciate it. I'll be getting some CT scans next week.Whatever it is has not left me feeling good.
> 
> Light weight products are not the way to go when you don't feel like doing your hair. OMG, I had tangles when I finally got around to touching my head. Plus, Im not sure if double conditioning is right for me. I don't even like cowashing with a basic conditioner. My hair feels waxy and then becomes hard to detangle by the next session even if its the next day. I have to be in a mood to deal with all that.
> 
> @Missjaxon Thank you for letting me know that. I didn't even know they had Maddison Reed at Ulta. I had purchased it online. I just returned it. Man, I wish I had been checking that 50% off line up. Last week, I bought the Ouidad quench cream and gel and now they are half off. If I feel up to it, Im going to return them and then repurchase. LOL
> 
> @shebababy I don't see any frizz. I just see fluffy definition. So far, I haven't seen a mousse that gives gel like definition and complete frizz control for tighter textures. Did you prefer the results on wet hair more than damp hair? If so, have you tried any that have directions that say to use on wet hair? I can only think of 3 off the top of my head. Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse, Ouidad VitalCurl Soft Defining Mousse, and Be Kekoa Be Free Rose Water Mousse. @GettingKinky Yes, someone someday will finally try that rose water mousse.
> 
> I tried the DE mousse but while doing double conditioning. It didn't glide through my hair very well. Will try again using my normal routine. Surprisingly, the DE leave-in is suppose to be used on damp hair. So Im not sure if they are even formulated to be used together to help with slip. Regardless, the DE mousse left my hair feeling clean and soft. I felt no cast. I didn't feel that the definition was that great, but I was complimented on the smell and told I had lots of curls in my head by random people.
> 
> Im curious about that Johnson Baby Curl Defining Leave-in. I guess the holding ingredient is the hydroxyethylcellulose. Its even higher up than the pattern beauty curl gel. A leave-in with hold totally goes against BGC idea of a leave-in. Have you all seen their new free hair guide? They recommend a leave-in as no hold styler for lazy days or when one wants a soft fluffy style that lasts only one night. By the way, I was told by a stylist the reason they took down the ebook had nothing to do with an update and their hosting site issue. Someone supposedly stole something that was copy righted to them. I wonder if they are trying to avoid that from happening again by having the ebook only available on their member site kind of like kindle.
> 
> Lastly, Zotos All About Curls High Definition gel gets the job done. I agree its provides deep definition and gives good shine. It is super crunchy but can be scrunched out some.


I really hated that zotos gel. I returned it the next day lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Every time I use ICH it weakens my resolve to not buy more of it. I LOVE the way my hair looks with UFD/ICH. But the hold doesn’t last as long as jello shot, and it’s not black owned, and I have a years worth of jello shot in my fridge and freezer.


----------



## faithVA

I checked my stylist calendar before I went on vacation and November wasn't up. Today, most of November is booked. I put myself on the waitlist. Maybe I will get that. If not I will wait until December. My ends are in good shape since I keep them clipped. My eyebrows need some work though


----------



## faithVA

I took my twist out yesterday and my hair is so soft. I'm not really sure what the cause is. Maybe it is the Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner. I will try them again today. After the color I didn't do too much different. I did use the Madison Reed shampoo and conditioner. But then I just used the UFD and put in big twist. The next day I wet my hair and added Kinky Curly and put in my twist. And that gave me hydrated twist for 10 days. In the past my twist would dry out after 4 days. And if I did a twist out it would be dry by the end of the day. 

I'm doing a wash and go today but I'm procrastinating. I need to get started by 12 to have any hope of it getting close to dry by 8. I hope to stop back with some pics.

It's a shame that I would rather change the sheets and vacuum over doing my hair


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks you all for the support. I really appreciate it. I'll be getting some CT scans next week.Whatever it is has not left me feeling good.
> 
> Light weight products are not the way to go when you don't feel like doing your hair. OMG, I had tangles when I finally got around to touching my head. Plus, Im not sure if double conditioning is right for me. I don't even like cowashing with a basic conditioner. My hair feels waxy and then becomes hard to detangle by the next session even if its the next day. I have to be in a mood to deal with all that.
> 
> @Missjaxon Thank you for letting me know that. I didn't even know they had Maddison Reed at Ulta. I had purchased it online. I just returned it. Man, I wish I had been checking that 50% off line up. Last week, I bought the Ouidad quench cream and gel and now they are half off. If I feel up to it, Im going to return them and then repurchase. LOL
> 
> @shebababy I don't see any frizz. I just see fluffy definition. So far, I haven't seen a mousse that gives gel like definition and complete frizz control for tighter textures. Did you prefer the results on wet hair more than damp hair? If so, have you tried any that have directions that say to use on wet hair? I can only think of 3 off the top of my head. Design Essentials Almond and Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse, Ouidad VitalCurl Soft Defining Mousse, and Be Kekoa Be Free Rose Water Mousse. @GettingKinky Yes, someone someday will finally try that rose water mousse.
> 
> I tried the DE mousse but while doing double conditioning. It didn't glide through my hair very well. Will try again using my normal routine. Surprisingly, the DE leave-in is suppose to be used on damp hair. So Im not sure if they are even formulated to be used together to help with slip. Regardless, the DE mousse left my hair feeling clean and soft. I felt no cast. I didn't feel that the definition was that great, but I was complimented on the smell and told I had lots of curls in my head by random people.
> 
> Im curious about that Johnson Baby Curl Defining Leave-in. I guess the holding ingredient is the hydroxyethylcellulose. Its even higher up than the pattern beauty curl gel. A leave-in with hold totally goes against BGC idea of a leave-in. Have you all seen their new free hair guide? They recommend a leave-in as no hold styler for lazy days or when one wants a soft fluffy style that lasts only one night. By the way, I was told by a stylist the reason they took down the ebook had nothing to do with an update and their hosting site issue. Someone supposedly stole something that was copy righted to them. I wonder if they are trying to avoid that from happening again by having the ebook only available on their member site kind of like kindle.
> 
> Lastly, Zotos All About Curls High Definition gel gets the job done. I agree its provides deep definition and gives good shine. It is super crunchy but can be scrunched out some.


Did you get the Madison Reed from Ulta? I hope so. 

If not and you still want to try it, I just checked the site and with referral you can get 15% off. I probably have the same thing with E-salon. I so rarely refer anyone to anything it never crossed my mind that I could share a discount code 

Unfortunately, Ulta does not carry the custom color I get. But I'm good. I'm just glad to have found something I like.  I am glad to know that they sell the shampoo and conditioner. I will be sticking to both of these as my staples.


----------



## toaster

Yay hair pics @faithVA ! I hope you enjoyed  your vacation!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yay hair pics @faithVA ! I hope you enjoyed  your vacation!


I did. I don't think I remember a vacation that I didn't enjoy even the one where I was horribly sick  Early retirement come to me


----------



## faithVA

Part of the reason I think I dislike drying my hair is because I don't have a place to set up my dryer. So each time I think about using my dryer, I'm always trying to come up with someway to do it. It usually involves moving way too much stuff and trying to find a chair and table in a separate room. 

I think I may have found a combo that isn't too difficult. I pulled a wood chair from another room and set my dryer on it. And then I can sit on the floor on this adjustable floor chair. I think that may work. 

It took forever to get my hair done because I took my time. My hair doesn't really tangle but it does shed a lot. And removing shed hair for me takes a long time. I literally have to remove shed hair at every step. I did a once through when I took my twist out. I did it again when I let the water run through my hair. I did it at the shampoo step. I used the Felicia Leatherwood brush at the conditioner step. And then I still had to do it at the gel step. I envy people who can get all of their shed hair out during the conditioner step. 

Anyway, shampooed with the Elucence moisture shampoo, followed by the Madison Reed shampoo. Then I conditioned using Madison Reed. Then I thought I was picking up conditioner and ended up putting shampoo back in my hair  What in the world. I can now put my hair in 5 sections instead of the 7 I had before.  I took each section, drenched it with water and added 1 to 2 pumps of UFD depending on the size. I added a little water to each section to more evenly distribute the product. Then I added 1 pump of ICH to each section and smoothed and raked. I said I was going to apply ICH to all of the sections first but somehow I forgot that as soon as I did the 1st section. I worked through each section smoothing and raking. 

I did a slight shake but not as vigorous as I usually do. I'm going to sit under the dryer as long as I can stand it.


----------



## faithVA

Meh, I won't be wearing a wng until I get more length and get it shaped. When I first came from under the dryer it was crunchy but now it feels moist. Maybe humidity. Will see what it looks like tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

Oh wow it’s grown sooo much @faithVA !

I totally understand wanting more length and a better shape though.

I still want to celebrate your growth!!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oh wow it’s grown sooo much @faithVA !
> 
> I totally understand wanting more length and a better shape though.
> 
> I still want to celebrate your growth!!


Thank You. Go ahead and celebrate for me. 

I am happy with my progress. And with my shrinkage the pictures don't really show how much my hair is grown. 

But I do want to enjoy my hair when it is out so I'm just going to be patient until I can get a length and cut that I can enjoy. 

With my next appointment I'm going to pick her brain to see how she styles my hair. I looked at my July pictures and when she does it, it has such nice soft waves and curls. I know I use too much gel. It will get there. 

Regardless of how my hair looks, I love, love, love how she feels.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your curls are popping!!  And your hair is getting longer. I hope you can find a shape you like while you’re growing it out.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your curls are popping!!  And your hair is getting longer. I hope you can find a shape you like while you’re growing it out.


I hope so too. I'm going to let it get long enough to put in a puff then I will talk to her about shaping it. I know my back needs at least another 2 to 3 inches. I may get the sides shaped and leave the back. It looks like my sides will touch my shoulders and my crown will still be sticking up in the air 

I'm wondering if I am over-defining my hair. I need to pay attention to see if she shingles, rakes or just smooths.

I hope to join you ladies full time by late spring


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Meh, I won't be wearing a wng until I get more length and get it shaped. When I first came from under the dryer it was crunchy but now it feels moist. Maybe humidity. Will see what it looks like tomorrow.



Wow, your hair has grown so much!!!!


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Wow, your hair has grown so much!!!!


Thank You!


----------



## faithVA

Depending on how my hair looks on Wednesday, I may reset and try UFD, ICH followed by JelloShot. I think ICH gives me better definition than JelloShot. But I think I need Jelloshot to block the humidity. My hair just loves sucking moisture from the air. Eventually I will try the Trepadora once they get past their supply issues.

My hair is still defined but it has already become volumnous and is in full bloom


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m really liking my hair today. I’m not sure if it’s because I used ICH instead of jello shot or if it’s because I clarified and my hair is just behaving better. I went 7 weeks and I think I should probably clarify every 6 weeks.


----------



## faithVA

Day 2 hair. I'm not mad at it. I can see with some shaping it would work out OK


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> Day 2 hair. I'm not mad at it. I can see with some shaping it would work out OK
> 
> View attachment 476501


i love the shape.... i think u should let it grow... it looks amazing... ur length is coming in beautifully... dont cut off ur progress....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I got bangs cut at my appointment this past weekend. Now when she did them they were hanging at the perfect length. I was fiddling with them so much they were frizzed out by the next day. So I rewashed yesterday and now they've shrunk up too much and I don't really them as much. 

I can work with them but hoping in a couple of months I'll get more length but that doesn't necessarily mean my shrinkage will cooperate.

It does give me a little bit of different look though and I was getting bored so I'll make it work.

I also did a semi permanent dark brown dye to get rid of my grays. My girl announced she was going color soon but balayage is gonna cost a car payment and yyeeaahhh... No.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i love the shape.... i think u should let it grow... it looks amazing... ur length is coming in beautifully... dont cut off ur progress....


Thank you. I'm going to let it grow through March 2022.  That will be over a year without a shaping. I will be ready by then to wear it out and do wash and goes more often. If I wait too much longer the cut will feel too drastic.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can’t believe my maintenance cut is this weekend. It will be 14 weeks and I don’t feel like I really need a cut, the shape is still holding up  well. This is definitely the best curly cut (maybe any type of cut) that I’ve ever had.
I’m only getting  a cut  so I’m going to spend at least 2 hours in the car (maybe 2.5) for an 30-60 minute appointment.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t believe my maintenance cut is this weekend. It will be 14 weeks and I don’t feel like I really need a cut, the shape is still holding up  well. This is definitely the best curly cut (maybe any type of cut) that I’ve ever had.
> I’m only getting  a cut  so I’m going to spend at least 2 hours in the car (maybe 2.5) for an 30-60 minute appointment.



If you don't feel like you need a maintenance cut you can always talk to her about just clipping your ends until next time. It is the same price but it can get the stylist out of the design mode they can sometimes be in. I'm sure you two will talk about it before she gets started.

Try not to focus on the length of the day but on having found someone that is great to work with and you get great results.


----------



## faithVA

I will probably have to reset my hair tomorrow. It isn't super dry but it probably will be tomorrow. It is probably the dryer I am using but it is too cool to not dry. I will probably just put in 2 flat twist tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> If you don't feel like you need a maintenance cut you can always talk to her about just clipping your ends until next time. It is the same price but it can get the stylist out of the design mode they can sometimes be in. I'm sure you two will talk about it before she gets started.
> 
> Try not to focus on the length of the day but on having found someone that is great to work with and you get great results.


I’m definitely not trying to get a new shape. I just want to keep this shape looking good while growing out my hair. I’m going to go in with day 5 hair so that it has full shrinkage. I think my day 2 hair last time was a bit too elongated and led me to agree to cutting a tiny bit too much off the crown. 
I’m looking forward to her seeing my day 5 hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m definitely not trying to get a new shape. I just want to keep this shape looking good while growing out my hair. I’m going to go in with day 5 hair so that it has full shrinkage. I think my day 2 hair last time was a bit too elongated and led me to agree to cutting a tiny bit too much off the crown.
> I’m looking forward to her seeing my day 5 hair.


Looking forward to it. I'm so glad you love your cut.


----------



## KaciaLN12

DVAntDany said:


> A lot of these CIK stylist are getting the struggle bus cuts lately and I’ve been wondering why. This is what I mean by that. They have the length, yet they are getting the trapezoid cuts everyone has been complaining to them about.  Abena’s situation really made no sense though. The two others that come to mind are Judy and JC.
> 
> Judy Marabou of Marabou Curls
> 
> and
> 
> JC Dobson of Freshly Rooted Salon
> 
> These are the cuts they say one has to get because she lacks the “hair budget.” They say it’s necessary to do in order to grow into the style she wants. Maybe I feel confused because they are getting rid of the front length when its was already there. Or maybe it’s just hard for me to see they didn’t have it in the first place.
> 
> I understand the grow out process. I’ve watched many men do it. Here is an example of this guy’s many cuts to get him to his longer hair.
> 
> Back to Abena’s situation, once fluffed it looks a whole lot better. I think some good can come from this. She now gets to experience that first day weighed down situation that the CIK stylists are telling people to live with until the hair naturally blooms. It’s not a pretty situation to walk around like that for a day or two. Maybe she can figure a way to have more volume but still have longevity. Plus rake and smooth doesn’t give the instant volume like shingling.



The man in that video looks like a sexy Odin. Some kind of old, attractive Norse god…


----------



## yamilee21

I have a diffuser question, asking here since this is the only thread where people have mentioned using diffusers.

I've used the diffuser on my daughter’s hair a few times now, and each time it has come out a bit “crunchy.” Using the same products and technique does not come out crunchy when we air dry. I either use Giovanni Leave-in Conditioner or a homemade shea butter/aloe+ mix, plus a homemade oil mix and a little Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.

(Is it even a wash & go when it takes an hour to set the style?  )


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> I have a diffuser question, asking here since this is the only thread where people have mentioned using diffusers.
> 
> I've used the diffuser on my daughter’s hair a few times now, and each time it has come out a bit “crunchy.” Using the same products and technique does not come out crunchy when we air dry. I either use Giovanni Leave-in Conditioner or a homemade shea butter/aloe+ mix, plus a homemade oil mix and a little Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.
> 
> (Is it even a wash & go when it takes an hour to set the style?  )



My guess is that because the hair is drying much faster and at a higher temp versus airdrying the gel is getting a chance to set a cast.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a midweek wash to be ready for my haircut on Sunday. Detangling is sooo easy when I wash 2x a week, but I’m just too lazy to set my hair 2x a week.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m having a really good day 1 hair day. UFD/JS/inner peace. I hope it makes it until my haircut on Sunday. I feel like maybe I didn’t use enough jello shot. It’s too fluffy for day 1.


----------



## toaster

I really need to wash my hair tonight. Maybe I will. Maybe I’ll wait until Saturday.

When I wait too long it’s difficult to detangle. I’ll wash tonight.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hey, you all.  Good news. No cancer. Instead, I have tmj disorder. I'm told that a night guard, Motrin and meditation are suppose to stop throbbing headaches and the feeling like my ear drum and a cheese grater are engaging in coitus.

Yay! I get to keep my hair though. Feeling crappy has really put my hair goals in perspective. I need easy and efficient hair. That means  easy to style and can air dry under 5 hours. This soft shiny curls with volume may have to be put on the back burner. I'm thinking of 3 last things to try before I take a break from my pursuit. 

1. First, is trying air-dry stylers or liquid leave-ins under mousse. Typical leave-ins under mousse have given me the soft results I seek, but increased the dry time. When using heat to speed up the drying process, the shine is lost for some reason. Yes, the drying time of leave-in + mousse is much faster than gel only when using heat, but I prefer the shine of air drying. I already have a sample size of CurlSmith Weightless Air Dry Cream. I will put that to test this weekend. 

2. The second option is upgrading my mousse/foam. This is scary because of the price to quantity valuation...let alone knowing if it will actually do anything for my hair. I'm talking about products like Aquage Sikening Foam, Joico Joiwhip Design Foam, and Ouai Air Dry Foam. Reminiscing about Pantene Silky Moisture Whip's application and texture has me wanting to try products geared toward a different targeted audience. Hear me out. For brands outside of the highly-textured (curly/coily) hair space, hard hold products are for loose waves/curls and creamy soft products are for tighter dry curls. The category of my beloved mousse falls under fine textured hair. Luckily, these more expensive brands often have travel sizes. 

It may sound like I'm circling back to something I mentioned earlier, but Im on a different path. Earlier I was looking into "fine curly" hair stylers. I've tried several already. They either do nothing for my hair and leave me with a dull undefined frizz ball. Or they leave my curls  super crunchy like I used a gel form of hard hold hair spray. 

Im not giving up on my firmer mousses that are for tight curls. I've been through 2 bottles of Mousse Def and 3 of Mielle's Pom & Honey mousse this year. Obviously, I enjoy them and will repurchase. They give gel like results with a more expanded curl. 

3. Lastly, I'm going to play around with how wet my hair should be. Design Essentials mousse gives me super big hair, but not as much definition. I looked like the female version of Trevor Noah 2021. It feels like nothing is in my hair. I can easily run my fingers from root to ends without a single snag when my hair is fully dry. I've been using it on soaking wet hair. I'm going to bring it down a notch to wet hair and then maybe damp. I saw a video example on their website of a person using it on towel dried hair with the leave-in. So directions be d***d.

With the exception of Jello Shot, I will not be purchasing any other gels, custards, leave-ins or creams this year unless they claim to be quick drying. I now have plenty that do the job well enough, but require drier time.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Did you get the Madison Reed from Ulta? I hope so.
> 
> If not and you still want to try it, I just checked the site and with referral you can get 15% off. I probably have the same thing with E-salon. I so rarely refer anyone to anything it never crossed my mind that I could share a discount code
> 
> Unfortunately, Ulta does not carry the custom color I get. But I'm good. I'm just glad to have found something I like.  I am glad to know that they sell the shampoo and conditioner. I will be sticking to both of these as my staples.


Foolishly, I ordered directly from their site.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Meh, I won't be wearing a wng until I get more length and get it shaped. When I first came from under the dryer it was crunchy but now it feels moist. Maybe humidity. Will see what it looks like tomorrow.


Look at that growth! Im excited to see what it looks like in the spring.


----------



## DVAntDany

KaciaLN12 said:


> The man in that video looks like a sexy Odin. Some kind of old, attractive Norse god…


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## DVAntDany

yamilee21 said:


> I have a diffuser question, asking here since this is the only thread where people have mentioned using diffusers.
> 
> I've used the diffuser on my daughter’s hair a few times now, and each time it has come out a bit “crunchy.” Using the same products and technique does not come out crunchy when we air dry. I either use Giovanni Leave-in Conditioner or a homemade shea butter/aloe+ mix, plus a homemade oil mix and a little Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.
> 
> (Is it even a wash & go when it takes an hour to set the style?  )


I too have been noticing that air drying, diffusing and hood drying yield different results. I think gels dry firmer with heat. I constantly find some products like mousse air dry with lots of shine but I get dull results with heat. You might have to play around to get rid with ratios of product and hair wetness to counteract the crunch. I'm currently working on this too. 

Have you noticed that stylist are now calling it wash and set or hydrate and define?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I did a midweek wash to be ready for my haircut on Sunday. Detangling is sooo easy when I wash 2x a week, but I’m just too lazy to set my hair 2x a week.


All day every day. No tangles and very little accumulation of shed hair. When I do my hair daily, I can easily glide a wet brush through my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I really hated that zotos gel. I returned it the next day lol


Under heat it was just ok. Air dried it was really shiny and super defined. Besides taking over a day to dry, My only issue is that what was left on the skin was like glue. I had to peel it off. I had it in my hair for an entire week recently. It started to flake on day 7. My hair looked great, but my natural scalp buildup was challenging for an all purpose shampoo.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Hey, you all.  Good news. No cancer. Instead, I have tmj disorder. I'm told that a night guard, Motrin and meditation are suppose to stop throbbing headaches and the feeling like my ear drum and a cheese grater are engaging in coitus.
> 
> Yay! I get to keep my hair though. Feeling crappy has really put my hair goals in perspective. I need easy and efficient hair. That means  easy to style and can air dry under 5 hours. This soft shiny curls with volume may have to be put on the back burner. I'm thinking of 3 last things to try before I take a break from my pursuit.
> 
> 1. First, is trying air-dry stylers or liquid leave-ins under mousse. Typical leave-ins under mousse have given me the soft results I seek, but increased the dry time. When using heat to speed up the drying process, the shine is lost for some reason. Yes, the drying time of leave-in + mousse is much faster than gel only when using heat, but I prefer the shine of air drying. I already have a sample size of CurlSmith Weightless Air Dry Cream. I will put that to test this weekend.
> 
> 2. The second option is upgrading my mousse/foam. This is scary because of the price to quantity valuation...let alone knowing if it will actually do anything for my hair. I'm talking about products like Aquage Sikening Foam, Joico Joiwhip Design Foam, and Ouai Air Dry Foam. Reminiscing about Pantene Silky Moisture Whip's application and texture has me wanting to try products geared toward a different targeted audience. Hear me out. For brands outside of the highly-textured (curly/coily) hair space, hard hold products are for loose waves/curls and creamy soft products are for tighter dry curls. The category of my beloved mousse falls under fine textured hair. Luckily, these more expensive brands often have travel sizes.
> 
> It may sound like I'm circling back to something I mentioned earlier, but Im on a different path. Earlier I was looking into "fine curly" hair stylers. I've tried several already. They either do nothing for my hair and leave me with a dull undefined frizz ball. Or they leave my curls  super crunchy like I used a gel form of hard hold hair spray.
> 
> Im not giving up on my firmer mousses that are for tight curls. I've been through 2 bottles of Mousse Def and 3 of Mielle's Pom & Honey mousse this year. Obviously, I enjoy them and will repurchase. They give gel like results with a more expanded curl.
> 
> 3. Lastly, I'm going to play around with how wet my hair should be. Design Essentials mousse gives me super big hair, but not as much definition. I looked like the female version of Trevor Noah 2021. It feels like nothing is in my hair. I can easily run my fingers from root to ends without a single snag when my hair is fully dry. I've been using it on soaking wet hair. I'm going to bring it down a notch to wet hair and then maybe damp. I saw a video example on their website of a person using it on towel dried hair with the leave-in. So directions be d***d.
> 
> With the exception of Jello Shot, I will not be purchasing any other gels, custards, leave-ins or creams this year unless they claim to be quick drying. I now have plenty that do the job well enough, but require drier time.



I'm so glad it is something easily remedied  Definitely meditation and a guard should do you good. We don't always know that we are grinding. And releasing anxiety will be a double win.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Foolishly, I ordered directly from their site.


I don't think it is foolish. I ordered from the site and have no regrets. No biggie


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I was just thinking about you yesterday. I’m so happy to hear that your lump is TMJ and not something more serious.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany im so happy for you! Get that night guard and please do whatever you need to for self care.

Can’t wait to watch your hair flourish!


----------



## toaster

Haven’t posted a hair picture in a while! This is a comparison from when I got my hair trimmed in June versus tonight. A bit of my hair is stuck in my pajamas, but I think you can still see growth!

We are moving next week, so I’ll probably put my hair in some twists next wash that will last until my hair dryer is delivered to our new apartment.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair grows so fast!!!


----------



## janaq2003

Day 5 hair


----------



## toaster

I redownloaded the new wash your damn hair ebook.

It’s full of typos and formatting errors, but the content is pretty much the same.

The recommended products list doesn’t have anything on there that you wouldn’t expect either. Worth a download if you already paid for it, I guess.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I redownloaded the new wash your damn hair ebook.
> 
> It’s full of typos and formatting errors, but the content is pretty much the same.
> 
> The recommended products list doesn’t have anything on there that you wouldn’t expect either. Worth a download if you already paid for it, I guess.


After all this time I would have expected them to make sure there weren’t any typos. Especially since they charge $50 for it.
I still have my product list from when I was in the digital salon, I have no intention of paying for the book.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster your hair grows so fast!!!


It does grow fast doesn't it?


----------



## faithVA

janaq2003 said:


> Day 5 hair


Looks great and like you can get some more wear out of it.


----------



## faithVA

My stylist just closed up shop in VA so I am on the hunt for a new stylist. There is one very close to me but she is booked through January. In the meantime, I will stay in twist and in December, I will just do a blow out and trim my ends.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> My stylist just closed up shop in VA so I am on the hunt for a new stylist. There is one very close to me but she is booked through January. In the meantime, I will stay in twist and in December, I will just do a blow out and trim my ends.


Oh wow! I’m glad you’re able to trim your hair yourself.

Did your stylist give any notice? Ugh. Finding someone new is always so difficult.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oh wow! I’m glad you’re able to trim your hair yourself.
> 
> Did your stylist give any notice? Ugh. Finding someone new is always so difficult.


No notice. She sent out a text today to say she was canceling all service immediately. She had a family emergency. She explained the details and I definitely understand family first. She was running a shop in VA and in NC which had to be taxing and time consuming.

Fortunately, I didn't have an appointment. But those that had October and December appointments in are in a spot.

I had already been looking around so I sent a request in to a local person who is really close to me. If she doesn't work out, I have 1 or 2 others to check out.


----------



## Napp

I did a fresh wash n go today. The more I practice shingling,  the better I'm getting at it. It takes so long to do my whole head but im pretty sure this is why my wash n goes have been lasting 7 days.  I adore this wash and go.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I did a fresh wash n go today. The more I practice shingling,  the better I'm getting at it. It takes so long to do my whole head but im pretty sure this is why my wash n goes have been lasting 7 days.  I adore this wash and go.
> 
> I cant figure out how to post a picture though. If anyone could help me out?


How long does it take you to shingle?

You may need to resize the image before you can attach it.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> How long does it take you to shingle?
> 
> You may need to resize the image before you can attach it.


 I gave up and posted a link. LOL

It takes me an hour! I do really small sections since my curls are tiny.  The time it takes is a small price to pay as it has been giving me consistent results as far as longevity is concerned.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> I gave up and posted a link. LOL
> 
> It takes me an hour! I do really small sections since my curls are tiny.  The time it takes is a small price to pay as it has been giving me consistent results as far as longevity is concerned.


This is how I feel about styling my hair. I don’t shingle, but I rake and smooth in small sections. I’d rather spend an hour and 45 minutes in the shower getting it right to know that my hair will look good for 7-10 days.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp @toaster I admire your patience. I just can’t get myself to spend the extra time on styling. I just pay the price later with big hair on day 6-7 or I put it in a puff. One day I’ll try putting the extra effort into styling.
But my other goal is to get the whole process down to 20 minutes so a mid week wash isn’t a big deal.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm so glad it is something easily remedied  Definitely meditation and a guard should do you good. We don't always know that we are grinding. And releasing anxiety will be a double win.


Not sure if I actually have any anxiety issues, but something is bound to help.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I don't think it is foolish. I ordered from the site and have no regrets. No biggie


Let’s just say that it didn’t help that my aunt decided to travel before the stuff arrived. She won’t be back until Christmas.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I was just thinking about you yesterday. I’m so happy to hear that your lump is TMJ and not something more serious.


Thanks. Well, the lump was just coincidental, but I guess all is well. It’s just pain that won’t kill me. Lol


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany im so happy for you! Get that night guard and please do whatever you need to for self care.
> 
> Can’t wait to watch your hair flourish!


Thanks. Im practically wearing it all the time in hopes it will work. I sound like Mike Tyson when I talk which is pretty hilarious to me.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> I redownloaded the new wash your damn hair ebook.
> 
> It’s full of typos and formatting errors, but the content is pretty much the same.
> 
> The recommended products list doesn’t have anything on there that you wouldn’t expect either. Worth a download if you already paid for it, I guess.


I will not be buying the book. I went on the SSC society site and people made note that they kept their subscription to have access to the book. One person was asking would they get a code or something. The moderators are denying their claim and saying no one said they had to keep the subscription in order to access the book. I personally recall blondie saying at one point.

Also, the ebook is $75 now. All I ever wanted was product recommendations. They supposedly use to have drugstore brands that people could easily pick up.

If it’s not really new with the addendum and filled with typos, then I don’t see the purpose of getting it.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I gave up and posted a link. LOL
> 
> It takes me an hour! I do really small sections since my curls are tiny.  The time it takes is a small price to pay as it has been giving me consistent results as far as longevity is concerned.


I screen shot a pic already on my phone and then upload that. It has to do with the picture size.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I will not be buying the book. I went on the SSC society site and people made note that they kept their subscription to have access to the book. One person was asking would they get a code or something. The moderators are denying their claim and saying no one said they had to keep the subscription in order to access the book. I personally recall blondie saying at one point.
> 
> Also, the ebook is $75 now. All I ever wanted was product recommendations. They supposedly use to have drugstore brands that people could easily pick up.
> 
> If it’s not really new with the addendum and filled with typos, then I don’t see the purpose of getting it.


$75 for an ebook?!?!?  Who do they think they are? You can get the hardcover Milady cosmology book for $98 on Amazon.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> $75 for an ebook?!?!?  Who do they think they are? You can get the hardcover Milady cosmology book for $98 on Amazon.


IKR


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp @toaster I admire your patience. I just can’t get myself to spend the extra time on styling. I just pay the price later with big hair on day 6-7 or I put it in a puff. One day I’ll try putting the extra effort into styling.
> But my other goal is to get the whole process down to 20 minutes so a mid week wash isn’t a big deal.


I was doing the midweek wash but I prefer the 7day longevity I'm getting with shingling. I don't think I can go back to the midweek wash and wear a wash and go style. It would have to be a bun or something.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I tried Curly Magic and Jello Shot again using medium sectioning vs small. I like the results however I think ICH may be more bang for my buck. It seems more concentrated so I need less for the same amount of hold.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just got home from my maintenance cut. I went with a 5 day old wash n go so she could see what my set looks like as it lives. (Last time I went on day 2)

The Good

She LOVED my set. 
She touched up my shape and then did a curl by curl trim. The service took about an hour. 
 She also let me book my next cut in February so I don’t have to wait for her to open her calendar in January. 

The Bad - 

the weather is awful so my round trip drive was 3:10. If it weren’t so hard to get an appointment I would have cancelled. She said she actually thought about closing the salon for the day because the weather was so bad 
She wasn’t finished with her previous client when I got there so I had to wait 20 minutes and then she had to go back and finish that client once she got out from under  the dryer so all I was there an extra 30 minutes 
I really like her work, I just wish she was closer to me. Hopefully the drive in February won’t be miserable/stressful like this time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just got home from my maintenance cut. I went with a 5 day old wash n go so she could see what my set looks like as it lives. (Last time I went on day 2)
> 
> The Good
> 
> She LOVED my set.
> She touched up my shape and then did a curl by curl trim. The service took about an hour.
> She also let me book my next cut in February so I don’t have to wait for her to open her calendar in January.
> The Bad -
> 
> the weather is awful so my round trip drive was 3:10. If it weren’t so hard to get an appointment I would have cancelled. She said she actually thought about closing the salon for the day because the weather was so bad
> She wasn’t finished with her previous client when I got there so I had to wait 20 minutes and then she had to go back and finish that client once she got out from under  the dryer so all I was there an extra 30 minutes
> I really like her work, I just wish she was closer to me. Hopefully the drive in February won’t be miserable/stressful like this time.


Besides the drive, I'm glad your cut experience was mostly positive.  Looking forward to seeing your hair.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky the drive sounds awful but it sounds like you had a great experience otherwise!! Can’t wait to see pictures.


----------



## OhTall1

This morning's WNG


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> This morning's WNG
> View attachment 476657


Looks good. Love your hangtime


----------



## Napp

I haven't done hair in a while but I was thinking about getting trained in curly cuts. I think NYC wouldn't mind another CIK alumni. I don't know where to get practice from though....


----------



## GettingKinky

I love your hair @OhTall1


----------



## GettingKinky

Despite the fact that my cut was on day 5 and my stylist was parting it and pulling on it to do the cut, I still like the way it looks today. It’s extremely full and not super defined, but the shape keeps it looking nice.
The first 2 are pictures she took last night after the cut. The last picture is this morning.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I may have new goal hair. The first picture is my original goal, the second picture is my new goal.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@GettingKinky love your cut and your new goal. My goal is similar. What products did your stylist use?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Despite the fact that my cut was on day 5 and my stylist was parting it and pulling on it to do the cut, I still like the way it looks today. It’s extremely full and not super defined, but the shape keeps it looking nice.
> The first 2 are pictures she took last night after the cut. The last picture is this morning. View attachment 476659



Your hair looks fabulous .I love the shape. It looks so full.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> @GettingKinky love your cut and your new goal. My goal is similar. What products did your stylist use?


My stylist didn’t do my hair. I just went in for a dry cut on day 5 hair and I left after she finished cutting. When I did it last Wednesday I used  UFD/JS/inner peace.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks fabulous .I love the shape. It looks so full.


Thanks!  I think it looks so full because she had her hands all in it to cut it. I never fluff my hair because I’m afraid it will frizz. I have to be less afraid of messing up my hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks!  I think it looks so full because she had her hands all in it to cut it. I never fluff my hair because I’m afraid it will frizz. I have to be less afraid of messing up my hair.


I think when the cut is great, even if it frizzes a bit it still looks good.


----------



## toaster

Wow @GettingKinky your hair looks fantastic! Also your inspiration pictures are so realistic and achievable. I feel like that’s rare to find!


----------



## GettingKinky

I had a women’s round table discussion yesterday with our CEO and a high level VP. Or course I was the only black person in the room. I wore my big fluffy wash n go unapologetically. It was to the point where I normally put it in a puff or half up/half down, but my cut is awesome so I just let it be.


----------



## toaster

It’s moving weekend so I have my hair in about 22 twists. Used UFD and mousse def. They should last until our furniture and toiletries are delivered again.

While moving I realized I only need 9 hair products, so that’s all I kept!

olaplex step 0
Olaplex step 3
Malibu c undo goo
AG shampoo
Inner sense hydrating cleanser
Briogeo curl charisma conditioner
UFD
Jello shot
Mousse def


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> It’s moving weekend so I have my hair in about 22 twists. Used UFD and mousse def. They should last until our furniture and toiletries are delivered again.
> 
> While moving I realized I only need 9 hair products, so that’s all I kept!
> 
> olaplex step 0
> Olaplex step 3
> Malibu c undo goo
> AG shampoo
> Inner sense hydrating cleanser
> Briogeo curl charisma conditioner
> UFD
> Jello shot
> Mousse def


How much did you get rid of?


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> How much did you get rid of?


Not as much as I thought I would!

I got rid of:

those Nurture hair gels that were supposed to be the same as the curlformer gel.

The doux pop lock (I actually loved this as a topper gel and would buy again, but don’t need this and Jell-O shot)

It’s a 10 leave in and gel (these gave me a good 4 day wash and go, but that’s not what I’m after)

I think that’s it? I was surprised I didn’t have more, but I do a clear out every once and a while to make sure I’m not hoarding.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 10 hair desperately needs to be washed. I’m wearing a frohawk


----------



## faithVA

@GettingKinky , I will gladly take your frohawk  If I had any moisture in my hair after 10 days it would be a miracle.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m kind of dreading washing my hair today. It’s been 10 days and for the last week it’s been in a fluffy state. I’m sure I have tangles galore.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just washed my hair for the first time after my cut on Sunday. This cut looks great on day 5 hair, but on day one hair it looks a little choppy. My hair is only 80% dry so I’ll reserve judgement until it’s fully dry, but I’m a little concerned.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time after my cut on Sunday. This cut looks great on day 5 hair, but on day one hair it looks a little choppy. My hair is only 80% dry so I’ll reserve judgement until it’s fully dry, but I’m a little concerned.


Take lots of pics. Maybe day 1 is just an awkward day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time after my cut on Sunday. This cut looks great on day 5 hair, but on day one hair it looks a little choppy. My hair is only 80% dry so I’ll reserve judgement until it’s fully dry, but I’m a little concerned.


Hopefully it looks better on dry hair or on day 2 hair. My hair seems to look better on day 2. You can see all kind of layers on day 1.


----------



## Ivonnovi

I'm looking to try a WnG this weekend.....Usually it's a fail for me.

I'm inspired by  this DRY WnG process:

If my freshly washed, moisturrized (w/Curl activator) and braided hair is dry in the AM, I will try shingleing on dry hair to see the results.   ...Prray for me!


----------



## pear

toaster said:


> I redownloaded the new wash your damn hair ebook.
> 
> It’s full of typos and formatting errors, but the content is pretty much the same.
> 
> The recommended products list doesn’t have anything on there that you wouldn’t expect either. Worth a download if you already paid for it, I guess.



Thank you sooooo much for this! I just finished up my 30-day See Some Curls digital salon membership and was thinking about buying the book but was hesitant because of the price and the fact that they weren’t offering any discounts to current or past digital salon members. I have never paid that much for an e-book!!!!!

I am regularly seeing one of their trained stylist and currently doing the Hydrabar digital salon so I will hopefully be ok without the book.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.


Yes ma’am. I’m expecting my movers to show up tomorrow with my dryer. I’ll wash probably on Sunday.

My mom used some of my Jell-O shot and she’s in love with it already, so I’ll buy more in my next order.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.


I've been wearing my wig for the past month or so, with a few more weeks still predicted. I did trim my hair on the 23rd October, when I washed and braided it down again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.



I'm in mini twists at the moment. Probably going to do a blow out style next. Now that I'm in a good place with my wng I'm hair bored so switching up my styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm in mini twists at the moment. Probably going to do a blow out style next. Now that I'm in a good place with my wng I'm hair bored so switching up my styling.


I’m really tempted to buy the comb attachment for the Dyson and do a  blow out.  But I’m petrified of heat damage.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.



Yup, I think that's it. It has finally cooled down some in FL so I broke out my Uncle Funky's and Jello Shot combo. It has held up pretty well, I must say. Quite a bit better than when the heat and humidity is on 100.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.


I've started wearing wigs again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m feeling a bit under the weather. I’m debating if I’m going to do a wash n go or just wash n bun.


----------



## toaster

First shower in the new apartment and we do not have enough hot water to get through my hair wash routine!! I might have to consider styling out of the shower. We’ll see.

I have all the usual hair products except UFD (arrives on Tuesday) so I just used Jell-O shot on its own. I hate the feel of it because it doesn’t glide easily on the strands, but I think I got good definition and it will hopefully last a full week.

Lastly, I enjoyed the ease of wearing twists during the move, but I hated my twist out. I really prefer my natural curls. I love that!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> First shower in the new apartment and we do not have enough hot water to get through my hair wash routine!! I might have to consider styling out of the shower. We’ll see.
> 
> I have all the usual hair products except UFD (arrives on Tuesday) so I just used Jell-O shot on its own. I hate the feel of it because it doesn’t glide easily on the strands, but I think I got good definition and it will hopefully last a full week.
> 
> Lastly, I enjoyed the ease of wearing twists during the move, but I hated my twist out. I really prefer my natural curls. I love that!


Do you turn the water off and on when doing your routine? If not you can get a special shower head that has a pause. That will help. 

I have one and it helps. I know it is an apartment but changing the shower head should still be doable. Just keep the old one and replace it when you move.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Do you turn the water off and on when doing your routine? If not you can get a special shower head that has a pause. That will help.
> 
> I have one and it helps. I know it is an apartment but changing the shower head should still be doable. Just keep the old one and replace it when you move.


Oh that’s a good idea! And I know I should turn the water off when I don’t need it. That would really help too.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oh that’s a good idea! And I know I should turn the water off when I don’t need it. That would really help too.


The shower head with the pause is nice because you don't have to try to get the temperature dialed in. If you get one, get one with good reviews. You really want a could pause so it doesn't just leak water while you are waiting. But it definitely makes a difference.  I use mine every time and its a default for any shower head I buy now.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair for the first time after my cut on Sunday. This cut looks great on day 5 hair, but on day one hair it looks a little choppy. My hair is only 80% dry so I’ll reserve judgement until it’s fully dry, but I’m a little concerned.


Did you ever give us an update on your hair?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It’s so quiet in here. I guess we mostly are just following our established routines so there isn’t so much to say.


You know I'm in twist until 2022, so not much to say. But I'm still checking in regularly.


----------



## faithVA

The new stylist I am looking at opened her calendar up for new clients. She only had 1 day, a Sunday open in November. And she charges $100 per hour on a Sunday. I don't blame her for charging more on a Sunday, but since I don't know her I'm not willing to pay more for something that may not be worth it. 

I'm considering going in December to see if I can just get my ends clipped and some touch up in some spots. But I'm also on the fence about waiting until 2022 to let my hair grow out another 1 inch or so. 

I will play it by ear. If the December calendar opens up and there is a good slot, I will take it. If not, I will just wait until 2022 and then give myself a trim in December.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> The new stylist I am looking at opened her calendar up for new clients. She only had 1 day, a Sunday open in November. And she charges $100 per hour on a Sunday. I don't blame her for charging more on a Sunday, but since I don't know her I'm not willing to pay more for something that may not be worth it.
> 
> I'm considering going in December to see if I can just get my ends clipped and some touch up in some spots. But I'm also on the fence about waiting until 2022 to let my hair grow out another 1 inch or so.
> 
> I will play it by ear. If the December calendar opens up and there is a good slot, I will take it. If not, I will just wait until 2022 and then give myself a trim in December.


I have to decide if I’m going to fly back to new York to see Abena in December. I think I will, because I really like how she cut my hair and I don’t want to find another stylist.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Did you ever give us an update on your hair?


I don’t think I ever did. I did my second wash yesterday and it is a little choppy, but it’s not too bad. It’s not as good as my first cut, but I still like it. Next time I think I’ll go with day 2-3 hair.


----------



## OhTall1

After a bazillion years of being natural, I think I possibly found some holy grails, though the weather here is about to change and probably make me a liar:

Pre-poo with straight aloe vera gel for at least 30 minutes
Camille Rose honey leave in plus their curl maker gel together is a winning combo
It seems like almost any shampoo, rinse out conditioner and deep conditioner under the heat cap for at least 30 minutes added to this gives me great results.

I've also discovered a new gel.  I was at my parents' place last week and needed to refresh a fug WNG.  My mom had this.  I used it to refresh the front of my head and it performed quite well.


----------



## Nightingale

Hey ladies! I haven't been here in a while because life got crazy and my hair took a backseat.  It has been neglected more than a little bit, but I've recently gotten my act together.

Right now I'm getting my consistently good W&Gs by styling mostly dry hair with Nairobi mousse and Earthtones Max Curl gel. Wet styling is usually a miss for me and I tried to make it work anyway following my See Some Curls membership, but it just never worked out well for me. My hair needs to be more saturated with product, rather than water to get the best results. I also played around with the Doux mousse, but despite the good slip, it didn't make my hair feel as wet as Nairobi did. So I ended up having to use more product to get the same result as Nairobi.

Coarse curlies, I don't know what it is about xantham gum-based gels, but they work well for my thick strands. I get flexible, yet strong hold, shine, and silkiness when I use them. There is a higher risk that it'll flake compared to other gels, but with practice I've learned how best to apply it to avoid that. I'd definitely recommend a xanthan-based gel like Earthtones if your strands are coarse like mine.


----------



## DVAntDany

Everybody's update pics are looking so nice

@GettingKinky Love the Inspo
@toaster  How has the move been? Seems like everybody is moving these days and putting in twists. 
@faithVA Have you found some other contenders with good pricing yet?
@OhTall1 That's one of my fav. It does what all the rest of the heavy gels do, but dries fast and feels light weight once dry. 
@Napp I'm hopping that you finally achieved the infamous 7 day WnG
@Nightingale I don't have coarse hair but I totally get certain ingredients giving extra oomph to the hair. I'm still trying to pin point mine.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Everybody's update pics are looking so nice
> 
> @GettingKinky Love the Inspo
> @toaster  How has the move been? Seems like everybody is moving these days and putting in twists.
> @faithVA Have you found some other contenders with good pricing yet?
> @OhTall1 That's one of my fav. It does what all the rest of the heavy gels do, but dries fast and feels light weight once dry.
> @Napp I'm hopping that you finally achieved the infamous 7 day WnG
> @Nightingale I don't have coarse hair but I totally get certain ingredients giving extra oomph to the hair. I'm still trying to pin point mine.


I'm just looking at 1 person for now. Her prices are higher but I don't have to drive far so that's better. I don't plan to go until 2022.


----------



## DVAntDany

I think I've made some progress with my search for touchable soft and shiny voluminous curls. Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in plus jelly combo has made the number 1 spot... so far. I get definition, softness, volume and a natural sheen. This is one of the few products that lets my natural soft black/darkest ash brown hair color shine through while having definition and some gloss. Most deep definition products make my hair look unnaturally shiny dark black. 

I apply it to soaking wet hair in the usual smooth and rake method. It has weight/heaviness when wet, but dries very lightweight and airy feeling. It gives absolutely no cast. Im working on what to do to amp up the shine just a bit. I have noticed that the more leave-in I use, the silkier my hair looks and feels. 

Im surprised and impressed by what I've tried by Curls so far. I already love the B N Control Curl Sculpting Gel. The Blueberry Bliss combo is even better in my opinion.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm just looking at 1 person for now. Her prices are higher but I don't have to drive far so that's better. I don't plan to go until 2022.


You cant beat not having to drive too far. Luckily, hair cuts aren't needed that frequently.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany the move has been good! My hair is hard as a ROCK with a Jell-O shot only wash and go. Can’t wait to wash this weekend use UFD underneath.

I ordered a new couch that was supposed to be in stock and delivered within a week. We’re going on week 3 and no sign of it. I keep calling and they keep acting like im crazy. As soon as it is delivered I’ll be calling back for a partial refund.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany the move has been good! My hair is hard as a ROCK with a Jell-O shot only wash and go. Can’t wait to wash this weekend use UFD underneath.
> 
> I ordered a new couch that was supposed to be in stock and delivered within a week. We’re going on week 3 and no sign of it. I keep calling and they keep acting like im crazy. As soon as it is delivered I’ll be calling back for a partial refund.


Oh man, it seems like it's that time of year where everything is taking for ever to come in the mail. I wouldn't imagine your couch should be apart of all that but it looks like it is. 

I bet your hair is beautiful and indestructible. Is the hold harder than old school hair spritz?


----------



## DVAntDany

This has been my hair since I have been using the Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in and jelly. I don’t have to fight to get volume, compromise on definition or have my hair feel like plastic. I finally found a product combo that give me a shape in the front of my hair that I can live with.

No more stretching or picking. I just shake and go. I’m also a stomach sleeper who can do no more than use a satin pillowcase for nighttime maintenance.

Below is what I look like right after shaking my head when getting up in the morning  Oh, it’s squished to my head when I rise from my pillow but I don’t have to do much at all.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany your hair looks great.  I’m so happy you found a product combo that works for you. I love the way Curls products smell.


----------



## faithVA

@DVAntDany, The shape looks great. I'm so glad you have found something that works for you


----------



## faithVA

My SO has a holiday party coming up that is a little upscale. So that means I need to work on my wash and go between now and then so my hair looks like something. I'm so wishing for bun length hair right now  

Since we are in fall and our humidity has decreased maybe my hair will act a little better. I'm going to play around with trio gel combinations
1. UFD + KKCC + Jello Shot
2. UFD + ICH + Jello Shot
3. UFD + [KKCC/ICH] + Aunt Jackies

Hopefully one of those works out.


----------



## Napp

It looks good @DVAntDany !


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> My SO has a holiday party coming up that is a little upscale. So that means I need to work on my wash and go between now and then so my hair looks like something. I'm so wishing for bun length hair right now
> 
> Since we are in fall and our humidity has decreased maybe my hair will act a little better. I'm going to play around with trio gel combinations
> 1. UFD + KKCC + Jello Shot
> 2. UFD + ICH + Jello Shot
> 3. UFD + [KKCC/ICH] + Aunt Jackies
> 
> Hopefully one of those works out.


That sounds like fun. I’m talking about both the upscale party and the product testing.


----------



## DVAntDany

Y’all the product junkie in me is slightly upset because I can now disregard all the products I had planned on trying.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Everybody's update pics are looking so nice
> 
> @GettingKinky Love the Inspo
> @toaster  How has the move been? Seems like everybody is moving these days and putting in twists.
> @faithVA Have you found some other contenders with good pricing yet?
> @OhTall1 That's one of my fav. It does what all the rest of the heavy gels do, but dries fast and feels light weight once dry.
> @Napp I'm hopping that you finally achieved the infamous 7 day WnG
> @Nightingale I don't have coarse hair but I totally get certain ingredients giving extra oomph to the hair. I'm still trying to pin point mine.


I did acheive my 7 day wash and goes! I'm wearing wigs right now because It didn't make sense to keep my wash n goes so long and not go anywhere. (I'm working from home right now)


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany when I walk by my husband he starts singing “like a rock, hey like a rock” from those commercials like 20 years ago? My hair is not moving


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @DVAntDany when I walk by my husband he starts singing “like a rock, hey like a rock” from those commercials like 20 years ago? My hair is not moving


I remember those commercials!! They were for a truck right?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I remember those commercials!! They were for a truck right?


I want to say for like a Chevy pick up truck?!

He’s so rude and I can’t stop laughing when he sings the jingle.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I want to say for like a Chevy pick up truck?!
> 
> He’s so rude and I can’t stop laughing when he sings the jingle.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair yesterday and did my usual UFD/Jello shot/Inner Peace but I have a much stronger cast than usual. I’m not sure what I did differently.


----------



## faithVA

The holiday party has been canceled and I am actually relieved. I really wasn't looking forward to trying to figure out my hair so quickly and I doubt that it would look like anything until I get it reshaped. Now I can just live in twist through January and my styling appointment.


----------



## DVAntDany

I'm just now looking into the Curls line of products. I haven't even been a little bit interested in this company for over 10 years. Since some were saying that the Poppin Pineapple Jelly was almost the same as the Blueberry one, I decided to look into it. Some even said it left their hair shiny. You know me. I like looking at the full description and suggested directions. So I went on the website to see what it said. Diffusing is only offered on the BB jelly if volume is desired, but otherwise air dry. Also the only mention of diffusing on the site says to use cool or warm heat.  On the PP jelly it only says to air dry. Same for the Goddess Curls Botanical Gelle. With the ultimate styling collection they basically say to use on freshly cleansed and conditioned hair. 

Hmm, I wonder if me sitting under a hooded dryer on high heat has been affecting my shine potential. I've noticed that quite a few products I have tried over the year dried shinier air-drying. I know I messed up with the Mixed Chicks leave-in. They suggest air drying. If not, use low heat, but they still prefer air drying.I sat under the hooded dryer on hot. Also, CurlMix along with BGC suggests using low to medium heat for the CurlMix system. I usually do hot heat with this and luckily I've never gotten whiteness or flakes. Some of these products out here may not be working simply by using the "wrong" drying method and not knowing it. 

Speaking of directions, have you all noticed that UFD changed the directions of the Curly Magic on their website? It now reflects that of the BGC method.  It use to say apply leave-in on wet hair from root to tip and follow with a moisturizer. Then add a quarter sized dollop of Curly Magic to each section. Now it states to apply to soaking wet hair section by section and finger comb in. 

 I guess I'll have to contact Curls and see what they officially say about that. This also makes me curious about how fast their products air dry. If these products can air-dry in under 5 hours, then that is at the same rate of mousse for my hair. This might knock mousse all the way to the back burner.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I tried a one product wash and go by using a leave in first and then curly magic. I'm not mad at it. I Not going to last a week but I'm cool with that. I flip flop between a nice hard cast early on and wanting a fluffer, softer set.


----------



## toaster

I washed my hair yesterday and turned off the water when I didn’t need it. Worked perfectly.

I hope ecoslay has a BF sale.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m getting my gray colored today, then I’ll wear a bun for maybe a week. I plan to do my hair just before I leave to visit my family for thanksgiving.


----------



## GettingKinky

I screwed up and I am dreading my next wash day.
I got my hair colored and as usual I left the salon with damp hair with no product on it. 

When I got home I was curious so I combed my hair out into an afro.  The afro looked OK, but not round at all because of my cut. 

The next day I wore my hair in puffs. This morning in the shower I wet my hair so I could put it in a bun

1 my hair is super tangled
2 my hair was taking forever to soak up water 

wash day is going to be a NIGHTMARE. I will never do this again.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I screwed up and I am dreading my next wash day.
> I got my hair colored and as usual I left the salon with damp hair with no product on it.
> 
> When I got home I was curious so I combed my hair out into an afro.  The afro looked OK, but not round at all because of my cut.
> 
> The next day I wore my hair in puffs. This morning in the shower I wet my hair so I could put it in a bun
> 
> 1 my hair is super tangled
> 2 my hair was taking forever to soak up water
> 
> wash day is going to be a NIGHTMARE. I will never do this again.


Can you do some back to back conditioning sessions? Does that work for your hair? I usually put the conditioner in and let it sit for an hour and then add some water and gently detangle. Then I would condition again and then shampoo the next day.

Hope you figure out something


----------



## janaq2003

Might be doing a rollerset soon.. or an iron out


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m working up the energy to deal with this dried up tangled hair. 
how did people maintain their afros back in the 60s & 70s?  Clearly I did it wrong.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m working up the energy to deal with this dried up tangled hair.
> how did people maintain their afros back in the 60s & 70s?  Clearly I did it wrong.


We always had oil or grease or  some other product in our hair and most people braided their hair up ever night.


----------



## GettingKinky

I finished my hair. It wasn’t so bad. 

I washed with my moisture shampoo and then slathered my hair with 2 conditioners 
- Briogeo Aloe+ Oat. (Has more slip than Innersense color radiance)
- Briogeo don’t despair repair

Instead of my usual 4 sections I detangled in 12 sections. I sat on the shower floor to do it so I didn’t get impatient. 

I decided not to wear a wash n go so I slapped some UFD and then some MD in my hair and put it into 2 low ponytails and then I twisted each ponytail and pinned it up.

I’ll do a wash n go on Wednesday so my hair is ready for thanksgiving


----------



## GettingKinky

Washing my hair is murder on my fingernails. They aren’t long, but they absorb so much water and then they get soft and bendy.


----------



## yamilee21

From years of tips on this site, I have mastered the wash & (smooth/shingle &) go on my kids’ hair. Theirs look amazing in any weather, and can last a week with just a bit of refreshing from a bit of water & aloe vera spray. But mine?  I don’t know what possessed me to try it again. (Well, this thread did, but I should have known better.)  The left side is a barely chin-length frizzy afro, the right side is flat, and the back, which has a small patch of loose curls that lost its way and landed on my head, just looks crazily uneven. This is why I stick to twist outs on my own hair, which are what my wash & go should look like, and take about the same amount of time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Washing my hair is murder on my fingernails. They aren’t long, but they absorb so much water and then they get soft and bendy.



I like keeping some type of polish on my nails when washing. Even if it's just a base and a couple coats of clear.


----------



## frizzy

GettingKinky said:


> Washing my hair is murder on my fingernails. They aren’t long, but they absorb so much water and then they get soft and bendy.


A lot of ladies wear disposable gloves.   It saves your manicure and keeps your nails from snagging your hair.


----------



## toaster

Still washing and going. Nothing new over here. Hoping ecoslay has a BF sale.

I hope one day my wash and go will dry the length it hangs when it’s wet:


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I like keeping some type of polish on my nails when washing. Even if it's just a base and a couple coats of clear.


Does the nail polish help?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Does the nail polish help?


I get a gel overlay over my natural nails and never notice them deteriorating due to hair washing. I bet a few coats of nail polish would help!


----------



## toaster

A hair update! It looks much better, but it’s still such a wonky haircut. Especially in the back.

I plan to go back to Abena in 2022 for another trim.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> A hair update! It looks much better, but it’s still such a wonky haircut. Especially in the back.
> 
> I plan to go back to Abena in 2022 for another trim.



Yay! Your hair has nearly grown all the way back from before that stylist scalped you.


----------



## janaq2003

Welp..too lazy to do a blow out and press.. soo.. it's gonna be a wash and attempt to flat twist.. I think this time I'm gonna do them on dry hair instead of damp. It always tangles crazy when it's damp


----------



## Napp

Has anyone used African pride curling cream for a wash n go? I'm wondering if it would work for my kinky curly wigs


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Has anyone used African pride curling cream for a wash n go? I'm wondering if it would work for my kinky curly wigs


I haven’t, but I think the YouTube channel MADcurls has a few videos with African pride for wash and go’s. They liked the line overall.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Has anyone used African pride curling cream for a wash n go? I'm wondering if it would work for my kinky curly wigs


From past experience, kinky curly extensions work very well with cream stylers especially ones like eden bodyworks and the sheamoisture smoothie. I haven't tried the African pride on any extensions, but I have on my hair. It didn't leave me completely white like the the dove one. I don't recall it having a hard hold either.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I screwed up and I am dreading my next wash day.
> I got my hair colored and as usual I left the salon with damp hair with no product on it.
> 
> When I got home I was curious so I combed my hair out into an afro.  The afro looked OK, but not round at all because of my cut.
> 
> The next day I wore my hair in puffs. This morning in the shower I wet my hair so I could put it in a bun
> 
> 1 my hair is super tangled
> 2 my hair was taking forever to soak up water
> 
> wash day is going to be a NIGHTMARE. I will never do this again.


In an effort to find a soft feeling wash and go, I wound up with many afros. Mini pineapples at night and detangling pre poos helped. Something about having diffused curls always left me with tangles if I went more than a day or two without restyling and doing my regular ccs routine. 

What @faithVA makes so much sense. Using lubricating products and braiding it up nightly sound like a much more feasible plan.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Does the nail polish help?



Yup. Keeps them from getting too flexible. I keep polish on nearly all the time for that reason. I swap between gel and regular polish.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> From past experience, kinky curly extensions work very well with cream stylers especially ones like eden bodyworks and the sheamoisture smoothie. I haven't tried the African pride on any extensions, but I have on my hair. It didn't leave me completely white like the the dove one. I don't recall it having a hard hold either.


I don't mind if it doesn't has too much hold for my wigs. Its just going to be for my zoom call wig lol I found the perfect wig that looks like my hair texture and length. I'm so stoked! I bought some last night on a quick run to Walgreens because it was so cheap. So far it dried a little white in some spots but some parts are still not dry. I used a little dry oil on the white parts and that helped. Hopefully it will be dry by the time of my zoom meeting!


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> I haven’t, but I think the YouTube channel MADcurls has a few videos with African pride for wash and go’s. They liked the line overall.


I kinda am curious to see if they work in my hair too but its going to be a while before I do a wash and go again. It's too cold for me and winter didn't even hit yet lol


----------



## Napp

Ecoslay is having a 40% off Black Friday sale! 

I might buy a few pouches and freeze them


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster your hair is almost back. It grows so quickly!


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Ecoslay is having a 40% off Black Friday sale!
> 
> I might buy a few pouches and freeze them


I want to try the Orange Marmalade, but I still have so much UFD. I’m going to have to wait until summer to try Orange Marmalade. I don’t want to fall in love with it and then have to finish all the UFD I have.


----------



## toaster

I set an alarm on my phone so I can stock up on Jell-O shot!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Debating on if I want some more AG conditioner. All of their products are 40% off. I don't think I'm interested in much else.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to wash my hair today so it will look nice for the holiday.
I’m not buying any hair products in the BF sales. I have a stash already that will last at least a year.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m back to day 1 being my favorite day. When I first started doing WnG day 1 was my favorite because my hair was the most defined and it was the most flat.
Later I started disliking day 1 because it was stringy/jheri curlish.
Now with my cut and my current products, day 1 is back to being my favorite, well defined but with volume.
If I could get my entire routine down to 30 minutes I would do my hair 2x a week.


----------



## Britt

GettingKinky said:


> Washing my hair is murder on my fingernails. They aren’t long, but they absorb so much water and then they get soft and bendy.


Same! My nails are naturally on the softer side and I'm dealing with the same also. I'm so close to getting an overlay, gel manicures don't help, in fact they make my nails softer. I need something more sturdy.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> I get a gel overlay over my natural nails and never notice them deteriorating due to hair washing. I bet a few coats of nail polish would help!


hey there! Do you mean gel manicure or gel overlay? I see my nail salon offers uv gel tips/overlay. I'm wondering if it's the same thing as the uv gel nails that I got 13 years ago lol, they were really pretty and natural looking but the removal process was pretty brutal b/c the nail tech would have to file the nail down/off. It looked so nice when I would wear a pinkish nude or french manicure.


----------



## toaster

Britt said:


> hey there! Do you mean gel manicure or gel overlay? I see my nail salon offers uv gel tips/overlay. I'm wondering if it's the same thing as the uv gel nails that I got 13 years ago lol, they were really pretty and natural looking but the removal process was pretty brutal b/c the nail tech would have to file the nail down/off. It looked so nice when I would wear a pinkish nude or french manicure.


Hi! I get a hard gel overlay, so its different from gel manicures we used to get. This is hard gel in a pot that’s applied over your natural nail and then cured under a light. If you go to a good salon, they will just file off the top layer of gel and let you soak the rest off of your nails. No need for your nails to be rough prior to gel application.

I usually get nail art, but they can definitely do a gel overlay and then paint your nails French or a nude color.


----------



## Britt

toaster said:


> Hi! I get a hard gel overlay, so its different from gel manicures we used to get. This is hard gel in a pot that’s applied over your natural nail and then cured under a light. If you go to a good salon, they will just file off the top layer of gel and let you soak the rest off of your nails. No need for your nails to be rough prior to gel application.
> 
> I usually get nail art, but they can definitely do a gel overlay and then paint your nails French or a nude color.


Ahhhhhh thank you! You just jogged my memory, I remember the nail tech using nail gel out a pot and would carefully do my nails. I’m thinking of trying it again.


----------



## toaster

Ordered my ecoslay!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I can’t wait to hear what you think of Orange Marmalade.


----------



## Napp

I ended up not purchasing because I wont be using any time soon. I'm sure there will be another sale between now and the summer time.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I can’t wait to hear what you think of Orange Marmalade.


I’m looking forward to trying it!

Are we thinking it’s similar UFD?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m looking forward to trying it!
> 
> Are we thinking it’s similar UFD?


I’m hoping it can be used the same way as UFD. But I know it’s flaxseed based instead of aloe based so I’m guessing there will be some differences.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m afraid to try the orange marmalade because too many with tightly textured curls have said that it turns white and even flakey on them. Too many product don’t sink into my hair and will leave me coated in white already. So I’ll sit on the sidelines and see how you all like it.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’m afraid to try the orange marmalade because too many with tightly textured curls have said that it turns white and even flakey on them. Too many product don’t sink into my hair and will leave me coated in white already. So I’ll sit on the sidelines and see how you all like it.


Yeah I can't use most aloe based products. I don't even try any more.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m upset with my early Black Friday purchases. I tried both Ouidad’s Coil Infusion’s gels. They shipped out real quick.  They both left me with crispy feeling hair that flaked. It flaked when I tried to fluff out my. I only tried because I watched a live where Jessica O’Brien  demonstrated using the products on a live model. I will be returning.

I also tried Mizani oil gel with the cream leave-in. It’s super crispy too but lots of shine. At 1st it looked white but quickly turned to shine when I put on the oil. My mom liked the other products. So i

@faithVA Im not sure of the exact ingredient, but my hair doesn’t seem to absorb these hybrid gels with the exception of custards.


----------



## mmeadows1

Innersense (all products) 40% off at ulta.


----------



## mmeadows1

Ouidad 30% off at ulta


----------



## DVAntDany

mmeadows1 said:


> Ouidad 30% off at ulta


I see the discount on Innersense but I dont see a difference on Ouidad products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I see the discount on Innersense but I dont see a difference on Ouidad products.



It's only for Ouidad treatments it looks like.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair does so well when I clairify. I’m on day 6 today and my hair is still so well defined. And my niece could t stop playing with and scrunching my curls all during the thanksgiving weekend.

I also think there is something about the air on a plane. Whenever I fly the same day I do my hair it seems to turn out really well.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> My hair does so well when I clairify. I’m on day 6 today and my hair is still so well defined. And my niece could t stop playing with and scrunching my curls all during the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> I also think there is something about the air on a plane. Whenever I fly the same day I do my hair it seems to turn out really well.


I totally agree about hair behaving so well on clarified hair.

It could also be the altitude. It still affects the air. I know my hair (among many other things) responded way different at a mile high above sea level in Denver than it does anywhere in Alabama or just down south.


----------



## DVAntDany

Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.

 Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.

I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.

AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much. 

Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though. 

FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.
> 
> Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.
> 
> I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.
> 
> AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much.
> 
> Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though.
> 
> FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.


I'm still debating on whether I am going to the stylist in January or whether I am going to go in February. And I'm leaning towards just getting my ends clipped and not getting a shape.

I'm like you, I need a shape but I'm not sure I want to forgo the length right now. I'm thinking if I can just hold out until the Spring I will end up with a shape I like and that is more versatile. That may be just wishful thinking. But because I don't have a shape, I'm not doing wash and goes. I don't feel like spending an hour or so getting it to look right, then I sleep on it and its a fro and then it just looks crazier day by day 

Not trying any new products until I can get at least 4 days out my current wash and go with what I have. And its too cold for me to be doing a lot of playing around in my head. 

I will just hangout and watch you ladies try stuff  And in the Spring I will try some Trepadora stuff. Maybe it will be fully in stock by then.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany no real plans for my hair in the new year. Going to try to get back to Abena at least once for a trim. Probably not ready to lose any length to fix my wonky shape. Maybe by the end of the year?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.
> 
> Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.
> 
> I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.
> 
> AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much.
> 
> Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though.
> 
> FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.



I bought a blow dry brush and plan to maybe do more blow out styles next year. Getting a teeny bit bored of just a wash and go as a style. I bought a bunch more headwraps and headbands to wear too. I'd love some color but I'm so wishy washy. I'll love it the first 6 months and then will dye it back to all black. My stylist charging two arms and half a leg for it is a good deterrent.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.
> 
> Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.
> 
> I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.
> 
> AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much.
> 
> Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though.
> 
> FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.


I’ve never heard of the Mizani AirCut. I’ll have to Google it.

I though you got the results you wanted with the blueberry bliss products from curls?  Are they  it giving you shine?

Is your surface texture coarse?  If so it may be really hard to get shiny hair. I used to want shiny hair, but over time my preferences changes and I’m happy with my level of sheen.

My plan for next year is to keep getting trims every 16 weeks and keep growing out my hair.

If my stash of UFD starts running low I’m planning to try Orange Marmalade.

If my Elucence moisture shampoo runs low I’m planning to try Bekura shampoo.

Other than that I plan to stay the course


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA and @toaster I might try to get a "trim" too with my current stylist in January. I haven't found anyone with an Aircut certification yet. I already know she is going to nip away at the length in the back and sides. 

@oneastrocurlie I'll join you in changing up my style when I finally figure this thing all out. I'm not sure how my hair current cut translates to straight hair. It looks  oddly shaped when wet. 
If I color my hair, I want Leysa Carrillo forever curl technique since it grows out nicely. The prices are scary out there and I don't want to need touchups too often. If I wore my hair straight for at least 50% of the time, I'd love for Rachel Redd to color my hair. 

@GettingKinky My stylist told me I had a silky surface texture, but my mom scoffed when I told her the stylist stated that. I wouldn't call my hair silky per se. If I were to stretch out a curl in a taught manner, it will look and feel shiny and silky. Most of my hair has a slick texture if I run my fingers down the shaft. The small sections that feel spongy/cottony are dependent on how clean and clarified my hair is. There is a very small portion in the back of my head that is the traditional idea of silky but will rarely if ever be seen. Otherwise, I wouldn't say my hair is silky.

If I do the BGC method in technique and products, I will get shiny hair with great definition. Surprisingly, there are quite a few products that give my hair shine. Those products are just too heavy for the hair above my ears and up. Plus I don't like how firm they feel. Curls Blueberry Bliss leave-in + jelly gives a healthy looking satin charmeuse like sheen. I want the lame fabric shine that I know my hair is capable of, but with softness. I'm just being persnickety.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never heard of the Mizani AirCut. I’ll have to Google it.
> 
> I though you got the results you wanted with the blueberry bliss products from curls?  Are they  it giving you shine?
> 
> Is your surface texture coarse?  If so it may be really hard to get shiny hair. I used to want shiny hair, but over time my preferences changes and I’m happy with my level of sheen.
> 
> My plan for next year is to keep getting trims every 16 weeks and keep growing out my hair.
> 
> If my stash of UFD starts running low I’m planning to try Orange Marmalade.
> 
> If my Elucence moisture shampoo runs low I’m planning to try Bekura shampoo.
> 
> Other than that I plan to stay the course


I cant wait to see what you think of the Orange Marmalade. Also, how on earth  did you get ahold of anything Bekura? They seem like they are always out of stock.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I bought a blow dry brush and plan to maybe do more blow out styles next year. Getting a teeny bit bored of just a wash and go as a style. I bought a bunch more headwraps and headbands to wear too. I'd love some color but I'm so wishy washy. I'll love it the first 6 months and then will dye it back to all black. My stylist charging two arms and half a leg for it is a good deterrent.


What type of headbands do you get? I tried one of my mom's  the other day and it really changed up my look. Im cautious about using headbands because in the past my hair in the front has been very fragile. Thats also why I don't  really bother with slicking my edges.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.
> 
> Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.
> 
> I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.
> 
> AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much.
> 
> Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though.
> 
> FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.


I am planning on wearing wigs and wraps until May/June and then getting a shaping cut. I want to retain length so its a bit longer before I cut my hair so I'm in a super protective style mode. I plan on getting my hair professionally braided every 2 months under the wigs/wraps too to make sure I have a stable foundation. I noticed breakage from me braiding my own hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> What type of headbands do you get? I tried one of my mom's  the other day and it really changed up my look. Im cautious about using headbands because in the past my hair in the front has been very fragile. Thats also why I don't  really bother with slicking my edges.



I got the turbanettes. I have plenty of bandies from them already.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I cant wait to see what you think of the Orange Marmalade. Also, how on earth  did you get ahold of anything Bekura? They seem like they are always out of stock.


I don’t have the Orange Marmalade or the Bekura yet. I wasn’t planning to buy them until I’m running low on my current stash. But you have me thinking I should get the Bekura now.


----------



## toaster

The longer my hair gets the more weighed down the “s” shaped strands look.

I appreciate all hair types, but I preferred my tighter waves/curls.

I wonder what my hair will look this this time next year.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> The longer my hair gets the more weighed down the “s” shaped strands look.
> 
> I appreciate all hair types, but I preferred my tighter waves/curls.
> 
> I wonder what my hair will look this this time next year.



Maybe its also the way you're styling your hair? I notice when I rake and smooth I get S shaped curls and when I use a Denman brush or shingle I get more defined curls


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Maybe its also the way you're styling your hair? I notice when I rake and smooth I get S shaped curls and when I use a Denman brush or shingle I get more defined curls



this could be! I’ve never ever been able to get actual curls. My hair pattern is definitely s-shaped, but it seems to hang further open as my hair gets longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> The longer my hair gets the more weighed down the “s” shaped strands look.
> 
> I appreciate all hair types, but I preferred my tighter waves/curls.
> 
> I wonder what my hair will look this this time next year.


I wonder how long my hair has to get before my curls get weighted down. Right now my spring factor is still super high.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> The longer my hair gets the more weighed down the “s” shaped strands look.
> 
> I appreciate all hair types, but I preferred my tighter waves/curls.
> 
> I wonder what my hair will look this this time next year.


Have you tried the Deva Curl idea of taking a non-absorbent tile and sort of scrunchie the curls up? Don't know how to describe it but I can find an article on it if you want.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I wonder how long my hair has to get before my curls get weighted down. Right now my spring factor is still super high.


I'm thinking it is a never for me  I'm thinking classic length and I'm still with an Angela Davis afro


----------



## faithVA

The local stylist sent out an email about when her schedule opens up for January. Her new girlfriend experience service went from 2 hours to 3 hours. I don't have a problem with that or the price. But I sent her an email to ask her if she realistically every has a 3 hour window in her schedule. And if she doesn't have one for January can I just get a hydrate and define. I don't want all of that other stuff anyway.

We shall see what she says.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking it is a never for me  I'm thinking classic length and I'm still with an Angela Davis afro



You and me both @faithVA


----------



## toaster

Oh I could try scrunching @faithVA! I never thought that was for our hair type, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> The local stylist sent out an email about when her schedule opens up for January. Her new girlfriend experience service went from 2 hours to 3 hours. I don't have a problem with that or the price. But I sent her an email to ask her if she realistically every has a 3 hour window in her schedule. And if she doesn't have one for January can I just get a hydrate and define. I don't want all of that other stuff anyway.
> 
> We shall see what she says.


What’s a girlfriend experience?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> What’s a girlfriend experience?


Dang autocorrect. It was supposed to be curlfriend


----------



## Nightingale

DVAntDany said:


> Do you all have any plans for the new year? I mean it’s right around the corner. For me, I want to try the Mizani AirCut and maybe even some color.
> 
> Y’all already know I’m not the happiest with my current hair cut. It’s like going through the awkward stage of growing out locs except I’m paying someone to do it to me. It can look awesome from the profile and the back. In the front, where it counts the most, it is just lacking. I love the look of my curls. So that is not the issue.
> 
> I need a shape that looks good no matter what I put on it. I struggle even wearing an undefined afro. I’m tempted to give up some length just so it can look like my hair is stylish.
> 
> AlsoIn my pursuit for SHINY, defined, soft and voluminous hair, I’m having a hard time achieving shine (not sheen) and softness at the same time. I’m almost considering working with a cosmetic chemist to create a custom product for myself. I hear it doesn’t cost too too much.
> 
> Now this isn’t even anything necessary. It’s just something I personally want but don’t need. The haircut is definitely a need though.
> 
> FYI: Mizani True Textures Twist and Coil Jelly is really close. It has a very flexible cast that is bouncy and has lots of shine. I’m thinking about thinly glazing it over Curls Blueberry Bliss Jelly. I have yet to find a super thin gel that has very little hold but lots of shine. All those touchable soft hold gels turn out to only be crispy and light weight  on my texture.



I'm focusing on my weight loss next year, so the plan is to keep it super simple with my hair. Trims as needed, letting it grow, and being consistent with my regimen. That's it. 

I like my WnG, but my nape gets super tangly, especially when I sweat. That is not good when I plan to be working out 5-6 days a week and want to retain length. So the plan is to protective style during weekdays and WnG on the weekends. The "protective styles" will be bunned jumbo twists (no more than 10 twists on my entire head) or two pig tailed braids.


----------



## GettingKinky

I normally wash my hair on Saturday, but I have a massage scheduled for Saturday afternoon and if I wash my hair before my massage I’m sure it will get messed up when I’m laying on my back. Maybe I’ll just wash and bun this week


----------



## yamilee21

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking it is a never for me  I'm thinking classic length and I'm still with an Angela Davis afro


My daughter was classic when stretched/straightened, but *at best,* only APL when curly… and she has relatively “loose” curls. I am starting to think that length weighing down curly hair is a myth, at least for us.  On the long hair site with few kinky-coily-curly members, wavy and curly hair really does seem to stretch and straighten up some, of it’s own accord, as it grows longer. It seems so strange to me. There has to be some other factor, besides just length.


----------



## faithVA

yamilee21 said:


> My daughter was classic when stretched/straightened, but *at best,* only APL when curly… and she has relatively “loose” curls. I am starting to think that length weighing down curly hair is a myth, at least for us.  On the long hair site with few kinky-coily-curly members, wavy and curly hair really does seem to stretch and straighten up some, of it’s own accord, as it grows longer. It seems so strange to me. There has to be some other factor, besides just length.


I would also think your strand size would matter. I would think coarse hair may hang more than medium and definitely fine. 

I also think that density matters. Less dense curly hair isn't trying to navigating flowing down over so much other hair. 

Those are just the two I can think of but I agree with you there are other factors.


----------



## toaster

@Nightingale I do a sweaty workout at least 5 days a week and what helps me is to pull my hair up in a bun with a silk hair tie on the very top of my head. I leave my hair up until after I shower and get dressed for the day. Keeps my hair from tangling and (this is kind of gross) let’s my head sweat dry so when I take my bun down my curls aren’t disturbed by the moisture.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I am planning on wearing wigs and wraps until May/June and then getting a shaping cut. I want to retain length so its a bit longer before I cut my hair so I'm in a super protective style mode. I plan on getting my hair professionally braided every 2 months under the wigs/wraps too to make sure I have a stable foundation. I noticed breakage from me braiding my own hair.


I imagine that’s a great way to give your self a break. I wish wigs looked decent on me.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm thinking it is a never for me  I'm thinking classic length and I'm still with an Angela Davis afro


What’s your shrinkage percentage? Mine looks about 50%. I think I’ll have to be thigh length like L8ter Ivy before I’m APL unstretched.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> What’s your shrinkage percentage? Mine looks about 50%. I think I’ll have to be thigh length like L8ter Ivy before I’m APL unstretched.


I'm just guessing but I'm thinking it is about 70%. If I look at my photos my hair stretches to my nape from my crown. Fifty percent would be the crown near the top of my ear. The hair at the crown isn't even half-way between my crown and my ear. I have no idea what that percentage is. 

I'm thinking my hair will have to be APL before the crown will be close enough to my ear to have a nice bob cut.  I don't foresee my hair even getting close to GettingKinkys length. I may max out at a nape length bob. 

We shall see. I may do a wash and go over the xmas break so I have time to let it dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I'm just guessing but I'm thinking it is about 70%. If I look at my photos my hair stretches to my nape from my crown. Fifty percent would be the crown near the top of my ear. The hair at the crown isn't even half-way between my crown and my ear. I have no idea what that percentage is.
> 
> I'm thinking my hair will have to be APL before the crown will be close enough to my ear to have a nice bob cut.  I don't foresee my hair even getting close to GettingKinkys length. I may max out at a nape length bob.
> 
> We shall see. I may do a wash and go over the xmas break so I have time to let it dry.


I measured my hair stretched and curly once and my shrinkage is between 60-70%. 
12 inch hair curled up to 4 inches in my nape and 16 inch hair curled up to 6 inch hair.

Even though I want SL curly hair I don’t see myself getting there anytime soon. Especially if I want to keep a nice shape the entire time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I measured my hair stretched and curly once and my shrinkage is between 60-70%.
> 12 inch hair curled up to 4 inches in my nape and 16 inch hair curled up to 6 inch hair.
> 
> Even though I want SL curly hair I don’t see myself getting there anytime soon. Especially if I want to keep a nice shape the entire time.


That is helpful. When my hair gets SL, I will measure it and see the difference.  I'm thinking right now for every 2 inches I can see 1/4 inch curly but that's just a guess. It may be 1/2 inch. I may track it in 2022.


----------



## faithVA

Another thing I thought about when shampooing my hair. The amount of water your hair can absorb and retain impacts shrinkage as well. The more water your hair can retain the more the hair can hang and for longer.

As my hair gets longer the longer it holds water. But because my hair is low porosity it doesnt hold water as long as a normal porosity head of hair. 

Just something I thought of.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair today after 10 days since I washed it the day before thanksgiving.
Tangle-wise 10 days is too long.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I washed my hair today after 10 days since I washed it the day before thanksgiving.
> Tangle-wise 10 days is too long.



I went nine days once. Never again. Detangling was way more effort.


----------



## DVAntDany

I can go longer without tangles if my hair is still nicely defined at the roots before washing. I can't do that with softer sets. That is the only time I appreciate harder hold. I try not to push past 5 days but I've definitely gone longer when I don't feel well. I have truly regretted doing that with products that don't work well with my hair.

I don't play those detangle games anymore. If it looks like its going to be tangly, I bust out the pre-poo. I also go for the conditioner that has the best combability and slip. Then I use the Wet Brush Thick Hair brush and follow it with another brush like the  Felicia Leatherwood, Tangle Teaser for Curly Hair, or shampoo brush with the finger handle.

The Wet Brush for thick hair is really gentle. It just isn't as gentle as the original wet brush. It allows me to go through thicker sections more easily. Also, I watched Felcia Leatherwood and even Sam Villa talk about brushes for detangling. They say to turn them vertically so that all the pins/bristles are even and straight and then brush down. Using the brush horizontally is not as good for knots.


----------



## DVAntDany

The books just opened for January with my stylist. Because I am an out of town client, I have to contact them directly to schedule a weekend appointment. It's been a few days now and no response. I contacted her/her assistant both email and the client login portal. 

If for some reason I cant get an appointment and go over 16 weeks, I might just go the next year without a curly cut. After 16 weeks, I will be considered a new client and have to pay those astronomical prices again. I also contacted Mizani and the Texpert Collective weeks ago looking for a Mizani specialist nearish to me. The people at JC Penney who sell their products don't  know anything about their texture key nor their techniques. 

I might even pop into Ulta and get a blowout and trim. In the past, I've gotten great hair cuts and trims from them, but only for straight hair. They are the one who got me hooked on Redken products in the past.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> The books just opened for January with my stylist. Because I am an out of town client, I have to contact them directly to schedule a weekend appointment. It's been a few days now and no response. I contacted her/her assistant both email and the client login portal.
> 
> If for some reason I cant get an appointment and go over 16 weeks, I might just go the next year without a curly cut. After 16 weeks, I will be considered a new client and have to pay those astronomical prices again. I also contacted Mizani and the Texpert Collective weeks ago looking for a Mizani specialist nearish to me. The people at JC Penney who sell their products don't  know anything about their texture key nor their techniques.
> 
> I might even pop into Ulta and get a blowout and trim. In the past, I've gotten great hair cuts and trims from them, but only for straight hair. They are the one who got me hooked on Redken products in the past.



I don't like that whole new client after X number of weeks policy. Especially if the stylist's books are harder to get into than Fort Knox and/or they aren't responding.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't like that whole new client after X number of weeks policy. Especially if the stylist's books are harder to get into than Fort Knox and/or they aren't responding.


I agree. I would push back if they tried to make me a new client. There isn't anything that happens in 16 weeks that they need to make you a new client. Its just a get more money trick.


----------



## faithVA

I'm just venting now. I put up with a lot of foolishness when I was relaxed. I'm not going to put up with a lot of foolishness from stylist just because they are doing curly. I'm all for growing business and making your money but yeah I've been there and done that with those other folk


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I can go longer without tangles if my hair is still nicely defined at the roots before washing. I can't do that with softer sets. That is the only time I appreciate harder hold. I try not to push past 5 days but I've definitely gone longer when I don't feel well. I have truly regretted doing that with products that don't work well with my hair.
> 
> I don't play those detangle games anymore. If it looks like its going to be tangly, I bust out the pre-poo. I also go for the conditioner that has the best combability and slip. Then I use the Wet Brush Thick Hair brush and follow it with another brush like the  Felicia Leatherwood, Tangle Teaser for Curly Hair, or shampoo brush with the finger handle.
> 
> The Wet Brush for thick hair is really gentle. It just isn't as gentle as the original wet brush. It allows me to go through thicker sections more easily. Also, I watched Felcia Leatherwood and even Sam Villa talk about brushes for detangling. They say to turn them vertically so that all the pins/bristles are even and straight and then brush down. Using the brush horizontally is not as good for knots.


When my hair is super tangly I always turn my brush vertically. It makes a big difference.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I'm just venting now. I put up with a lot of foolishness when I was relaxed. I'm not going to put up with a lot of foolishness from stylist just because they are doing curly. I'm all for growing business and making your money but yeah I've been there and done that with those other folk



That's one of the reasons I have a back up stylist. Or at least keep a few names in my back pocket. Just in case someone starts a policy I'm not feeling. I really like my stylist, her policies are cool, but if she ever goes sideways on something... Adios. 

I realize I'm lucky to be in an area where there's a few curly stylists. But I'm kinda of like that with all services.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany @faithVA @oneastrocurlie the new client after 16 weeks thing is such a scam. I can’t even get an appointment with you within the time frame because you work 2 days a week for 3 hours, but that’s my fault? Nope.

2022 may see the return of me self trimming…


----------



## toaster

In an effort to save water/my sanity I got up and worked out this morning. Washed, conditioned and detangled my hair and then started working (from home).

my hair is in 6 twists with conditioner in it. Tonight I’ll rinse and style with my gels.

Going to order a few slap caps to wear on wash days so I don’t look crazy in my video calls.


----------



## Nightingale

toaster said:


> @Nightingale I do a sweaty workout at least 5 days a week and what helps me is to pull my hair up in a bun with a silk hair tie on the very top of my head. I leave my hair up until after I shower and get dressed for the day. Keeps my hair from tangling and (this is kind of gross) let’s my head sweat dry so when I take my bun down my curls aren’t disturbed by the moisture.



Thanks, I'll try this.


----------



## Napp

I only want to try out matrix a curl can dream leave in and gel and ecoslay jello shot. I'm hoping my wishlist stays short by the time I go back to wash and goes


----------



## toaster

My ecoslay is out for delivery today!!! Jell-O shot is the best gel. Excited to try orange marmalade.


----------



## DVAntDany

Yay, they finally contacted me back. It still costs more for 16 weeks. I think its $200. The 12/14 weeks is $165 and 4/8 weeks $145. I need approval first for the express cut (only a cut) which is $100. I need to get to this point and I wont mind so much. 

I don't understand considering a client brand new after 4 months of not seeing the stylist either. I didn't even feel that I needed my ends to be clipped for my first two appointments. In fact, going through this who process has made me a product junkie because going to a professional was far from being the solution to my hair woes. It actually created more problems especially for my shape.

I have a single strand knot that's been on my ends since I first tried Ouidad for the the fast dry wash and go. It was never cut off during my last curly cut. Every time I use Ouidad anything I wind up getting a single strand knot. Its something in their products that causes my hair to tangle or feel very weird in texture.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I only want to try out matrix a curl can dream leave in and gel and ecoslay jello shot. I'm hoping my wishlist stays short by the time I go back to wash and goes


My wish list is still big. I'm still trying to narrow mine down.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> My ecoslay is out for delivery today!!! Jell-O shot is the best gel. Excited to try orange marmalade.


I'm so ready for somebody to try the orange marmalade.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> My wish list is still big. I'm still trying to narrow mine down.


Why do you think your list is so long?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> My ecoslay is out for delivery today!!! Jell-O shot is the best gel. Excited to try orange marmalade.


You like jello shot better than KCCC?


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I'm so ready for somebody to try the orange marmalade.


Me too!!


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> You like jello shot better than KCCC?


Hmm. I haven’t tried KCCC in a while, actually. With knot today, that gave me a great wash and go, but honestly UFD and Jell-O shot work so well for me I don’t have a great desire to buy KCCC again.

Where knot today/KCCC has a leg up for me is travel. No refrigeration needed. No pump bottles. Just easier for that purpose.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

A friend suggested KCCC + ICH and I quite like it. I'm only on day two so not sure how long it'll last but so far so good. Gives me a lot of shrinkage because of KCCC but don't mind it at the moment.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Hmm. I haven’t tried KCCC in a while, actually. With knot today, that gave me a great wash and go, but honestly UFD and Jell-O shot work so well for me I don’t have a great desire to buy KCCC again.
> 
> Where knot today/KCCC has a leg up for me is travel. No refrigeration needed. No pump bottles. Just easier for that purpose.


I still have one unopened container of KCKT and KCCC. I have no desire to open them. 
I still like to use ICH though nothing smooths like ICH.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> A friend suggested KCCC + ICH and I quite like it. I'm only on day two so not sure how long it'll last but so far so good. Gives me a lot of shrinkage because of KCCC but don't mind it at the moment.


That’s an interesting combo. You didn’t use the knot today?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> Yay, they finally contacted me back. It still costs more for 16 weeks. I think its $200. The 12/14 weeks is $165 and 4/8 weeks $145. I need approval first for the express cut (only a cut) which is $100. I need to get to this point and I wont mind so much.
> 
> I don't understand considering a client brand new after 4 months of not seeing the stylist either. I didn't even feel that I needed my ends to be clipped for my first two appointments. In fact, going through this who process has made me a product junkie because going to a professional was far from being the solution to my hair woes. It actually created more problems especially for my shape.
> 
> I have a single strand knot that's been on my ends since I first tried Ouidad for the the fast dry wash and go. It was never cut off during my last curly cut. Every time I use Ouidad anything I wind up getting a single strand knot. Its something in their products that causes my hair to tangle or feel very weird in texture.



I tried the Ouidad gel twice and noticed extra problems with tangly hair, so I stopped using it


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> That’s an interesting combo. You didn’t use the knot today?



Not this time. I typically do use knot today under the custard.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Why do you think your list is so long?


Its not products per se. I'd really like to lower my dry time. I want to play around with using products on damp hair or attempt plopping. So I'm thinking about purchasing things like the Aquis turban. I also want to get more out of my Dyson. Right now its main use it to dry my 4 year old niece's hands. I'm trying to refrain from purchasing an on wheels hooded dryer. My hair does not dry fully with my table top unless I stray from the suggest hair products or do my hair at the butt crack of dawn.  I wasn't even drying fully in an hour at the salon. So, i'm not sure if it would really be worth it.  

I'm also preparing for next summer. After hurricane Ida, I finally understood what everyone was talking about with the humidity/dew point. I don't want to go around with soggy hair next year. So I'm checking out the reviews of people who crave volume and their hair is affected by humidity. 

In addition, I  want to try some very frivolous things like hair perfumes. I'm thinking Kayali Deja Vu White Flower or  Roja Dove Taif Aoud hair mist.


----------



## DVAntDany

@oneastrocurlie That combo sounds like something Rhonda would have posted in the Hydra Bar community. I've seen KKKC with Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls is very similar to ICH  and even Pattern Beauty Strong Hold Gel on my hair. They have a papery crispiness that can be scrunched out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> @oneastrocurlie That combo sounds like something Rhonda would have posted in the Hydra Bar community. I've seen KKKC with Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls. Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls is very similar to ICH  and even Pattern Beauty Strong Hold Gel on my hair. They have a papery crispiness that can be scrunched out.



Papery crispiness is a good way to describe it. Jello Shot has similar end results but I don't love how it applies. I'm still on the fence about repurchasing that one.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Papery crispiness is a good way to describe it. Jello Shot has similar end results but I don't love how it applies. I'm still on the fence about repurchasing that one.


Oh, my. I’m not sure I could handle that feeling on steroids.

What about the application don’t you like?


----------



## lorr1e1

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't like that whole new client after X number of weeks policy. Especially if the stylist's books are harder to get into than Fort Knox and/or they aren't responding.


What's what's happened to the industry that we have to get on their books to become a client, we are PAYING customers do they not want our business?


----------



## lorr1e1

GettingKinky said:


> I still have one unopened container of KCKT and KCCC. I have no desire to open them.
> I still like to use ICH though nothing smooths like ICH.


Lol what is the full name for all those acronyms?


----------



## DVAntDany

lorr1e1 said:


> Lol what is the full name for all those acronyms?


KCKT= Kinky Curly Knot Today
KCCC= Kinky Curly Curling Custard
ICH= I Create Hold (Innersense)


----------



## GGsKin

Took down my braids after 7 weeks. After an Olaplex treatment, I shampooed (again) and DC with a combo of Mielle Babassu + Mint (for a light protein) and SSI Riche Moisture Masque. For my wash and go, I used Miche Sculpt Curl Defining Gel (first try) topped with KCCC. I was going to use it alone but I chickened out, concerned it wouldn't have enough hold. I think I like it though. No flaking. I'll try it alone soon.


----------



## DVAntDany

GGsKin said:


> Took down my braids after 7 weeks. After an Olaplex treatment, I shampooed (again) and DC with a combo of Mielle Babassu + Mint (for a light protein) and SSI Riche Moisture Masque. For my wash and go, I used Miche Sculpt Curl Defining Gel (first try) topped with KCCC. I was going to use it alone but I chickened out, concerned it wouldn't have enough hold. I think I like it though. No flaking. I'll try it alone soon.


I've heard good things about the Miche Sculpt Gel depending on the strand size. Makes sense not to chance it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I wish I could do my hair start to finish in 20-30 minutes. I may start experimenting with air drying.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Oh, my. I’m not sure I could handle that feeling on steroids.
> 
> What about the application don’t you like?



The combo of it being cold and thick makes it harder to apply than any other gel I have. When I rake it through it doesn't glide how I like. That's the main reason I may not repurchase.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I wish I could do my hair start to finish in 20-30 minutes. I may start experimenting with air drying.


Me too. Drying takes the most time even with sitting under a dryer.

 The closest thing I have to that is towel drying my hair and raking through mousse. I will be fully dry in about 4 hrs even on a rainy day when air drying. My only problem is I just don’t like the look of second day mousse curls. 

If I find anything sufficient, I’ll be the first to  let you all know.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> The combo of it being cold and thick makes it harder to apply than any other gel I have. When I rake it through it doesn't glide how I like. That's the main reason I may not repurchase.


I’ve heard some people depot a small working portion for regular use and leave the rest refrigerated or frozen. Maybe let it become close to room temperature before using kind of like defrosting. Lol I understand not having products potentially spoil in your hair though.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I’ve heard some people depot a small working portion for regular use and leave the rest refrigerated or frozen. Maybe let it become close to room temperature before using kind of like defrosting. Lol I understand not having products potentially spoil in your hair though.



I try to sit it out but often forget I was supposed it to set it out before I start shampooing lol.


----------



## faithVA

I received a reply back from the new stylist I am looking at for 2022. From her email she seems like a good person so I'm definitely looking forward to working with her. She said that a weekday is better for the initial curlfriend experience versus a weeknight or weekend due to the length of time it takes. That won't be a problem since I have a floating holiday I need to take in January. But she also said that if I wasn't able to do that I could just do a consultation or a curly & hydrate if that worked better.

Her calendar opens up on the 15th so I will try to jump on it quickly to get an appointment.


----------



## janaq2003

Quick refresh after 1 wk wash and go.. ..went down south and the humidity made my hair swell even though I had gel as my topper...cut my finger so I can't do my full wash day like I want to..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Tried Ouidad climate control gel and CR mousse. I'm really liking the definition yet soft hair. I'm almost mad at how much I'm liking it because Ouidad ain't cheap. We'll see how it holds up. One thing it's lacking is shine. 

KCCC + ICH gave me a good 5 day wash and go and a nice curly puff on day 6. I'd do that combo again.


----------



## toaster

So fluffy and defined @oneastrocurlie   I love your hair!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> So fluffy and defined @oneastrocurlie   I love your hair!



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was reading a bunch of the early posts in this thread. I struggled with my wash n go for so long. I don’t miss the struggle, but now I’m so bored with my hair. I tried to transfer my hair obsession to my nails, but it’s not working.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Update on the ouidad + mousse wash and go: not gonna last past tomorrow. But it does give me a new product to play around with. Might try ouidad and ICH next wash with lots of water. I was able to get that definition with medium-ish sectioning. I usually do smedium sections. So another plus. 

I also got the stronger hold version (Ulta had the travel size 2 for $9 and I had a 20% off coupon). So i'll also try the stronger hold + mousse too at some point. These little bottles will last me a bit but I'm going to save some for when it's actually humid outside.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Update on the ouidad + mousse wash and go: not gonna last past tomorrow. But it does give me a new product to play around with. Might try ouidad and ICH next wash with lots of water. I was able to get that definition with medium-ish sectioning. I usually do smedium sections. So another plus.
> 
> I also got the stronger hold version (Ulta had the travel size 2 for $9 and I had a 20% off coupon). So i'll also try the stronger hold + mousse too at some point. These little bottles will last me a bit but I'm going to save some for when it's actually humid outside.


Are you using the mousse first then adding the gel on top or doing it the opposite way? Aishia used the mousse on wet hair and topped with the gel. Lou cocktailed the mousse and gel and applied it to wet hair. By the way, that's a great deal on the samples. Seriously, 2 regular priced samples cost the amount of an 8 ounce bottle. 

I mainly did it as instructed by Aishia. I tried it on damp hair once and the results were far better and longer lasting. The tangling happened only when I went to wash it out. In hindsight, I could have just pre pooed before washing it out, but who wants to add another step to the process?

The strong hold didn't feel very strong on my hair but I used it mainly on wet hair. The directions say to use on damp hair. It also had more shine that the original gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Are you using the mousse first then adding the gel on top or doing it the opposite way? Aishia used the mousse on wet hair and topped with the gel. Lou cocktailed the mousse and gel and applied it to wet hair. By the way, that's a great deal on the samples. Seriously, 2 regular priced samples cost the amount of an 8 ounce bottle.
> 
> I mainly did it as instructed by Aishia. I tried it on damp hair once and the results were far better and longer lasting. The tangling happened only when I went to wash it out. In hindsight, I could have just pre pooed before washing it out, but who wants to add another step to the process?
> 
> The strong hold didn't feel very strong on my hair but I used it mainly on wet hair. The directions say to use on damp hair. It also had more shine that the original gel.



I did gel then mousse, although there was some cocktailing going on if I still had mousse on my hands before I moved to the next section. I did do it on pretty wet hair and then was adding water as I went so I may be wiped out some of the hold with all that water. I'll have to keep that in mind next time.

I agree on not wanting to add another step to the process. It doesn't seem like i'll get any tangling. My hair is pretty soft but I'll report back if I do.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I was reading a bunch of the early posts in this thread. I struggled with my wash n go for so long. I don’t miss the struggle, but now I’m so bored with my hair. I tried to transfer my hair obsession to my nails, but it’s not working.


Is there anything you want to tweak? Is there anything you'd like to add? My obsessions slow down once I find what I'm looking for. Maybe look into something that not so tactile or tangible. Hair and nails are things that you can touch and feel. Many changes to hair and nails can easily be seen automatically.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I was reading a bunch of the early posts in this thread. I struggled with my wash n go for so long. I don’t miss the struggle, but now I’m so bored with my hair. I tried to transfer my hair obsession to my nails, but it’s not working.


I wish I could be hair bored! I'm so obsessed over my hair. I thought wigging it would help but it doesn't! Now I want to try more and more styles with wigs and fake hair lol it doesn't end for me!


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Is there anything you want to tweak? Is there anything you'd like to add? My obsessions slow down once I find what I'm looking for. Maybe look into something that not so tactile or tangible. Hair and nails are things that you can touch and feel. Many changes to hair and nails can easily be seen automatically.


The main thing I want to change is how quickly I can do the whole process. I want to add a mid week wash, but I only want to take 20 minutes. Maybe I should try a foam only set again. Now that I have a good haircut I might like it even better than I did before.

i definitely need a new hobby. Maybe I’ll get back into photography.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I wish I could be hair bored! I'm so obsessed over my hair. I thought wigging it would help but it doesn't! Now I want to try more and more styles with wigs and fake hair lol it doesn't end for me!


I remember being that obsessed. It’s a good and bad feeling. It definitely kept me from feeling bored, but I also think at times it was borderline unhealthy. I need to find a new hobby. 
Have fun with wigs.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I did gel then mousse, although there was some cocktailing going on if I still had mousse on my hands before I moved to the next section. I did do it on pretty wet hair and then was adding water as I went so I may be wiped out some of the hold with all that water. I'll have to keep that in mind next time.
> 
> I agree on not wanting to add another step to the process. It doesn't seem like i'll get any tangling. My hair is pretty soft but I'll report back if I do.


I may give it another go. Does it look like it would air dry easily? I wasn't a fan of putting the gel over the mousse. I felt like I was doing it backwards because putting the gel over the mousse took away the mousse.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> The main thing I want to change is how quickly I can do the whole process. I want to add a mid week wash, but I only want to take 20 minutes. Maybe I should try a foam only set again. Now that I have a good haircut I might like it even better than I did before.
> 
> i definitely need a new hobby. Maybe I’ll get back into photography.


My new interest has been testing actual cleansing co-washes. This cuts down on time for the mid week washes. I swear, I wish I could use co-washes as my regular conditioner. The slip is beautiful and they rinse out so much easier. 

I have a potential for a quick drying product. The Mielle Rosemary Mint Daily Styling Creme is actually a cream gel. It feels and looks like a cream/lotion. This stuff has weight when I rake it through my hair. It can be used on damp or dry hair. It heat dries fast with a nice shine and has a good amount of hold. There is potential for air drying too because my hair was not white at all when racking it through. 

I've tried Pattern Beauty Styling cream on both wet and dry hair. On dry hair it has actual weight and has lots of shine. In fact, its too heavy and my hair wont curl back up properly. On wet hair it doesn't do much. I don't know why I didn't think about trying it on damp hair before. Using this product with the strong hold gel is the only reason my hair had shine and flexibility. That strong hold gel is crispy and dull on its own. 

So what would a 20 min routine look like for you?


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> My new interest has been testing actual cleansing co-washes. This cuts down on time for the mid week washes. I swear, I wish I could use co-washes as my regular conditioner. The slip is beautiful and they rinse out so much easier.
> 
> I have a potential for a quick drying product. The Mielle Rosemary Mint Daily Styling Creme is actually a cream gel. It feels and looks like a cream/lotion. This stuff has weight when I rake it through my hair. It can be used on damp or dry hair. It heat dries fast with a nice shine and has a good amount of hold. There is potential for air drying too because my hair was not white at all when racking it through.
> 
> I've tried Pattern Beauty Styling cream on both wet and dry hair. On dry hair it has actual weight and has lots of shine. In fact, its too heavy and my hair wont curl back up properly. On wet hair it doesn't do much. I don't know why I didn't think about trying it on damp hair before. Using this product with the strong hold gel is the only reason my hair had shine and flexibility. That strong hold gel is crispy and dull on its own.
> 
> So what would a 20 min routine look like for you?


For a 20 minute routine 
I would only shampoo once instead of twice.

I would have to have washed my hair no more than 3-4 days ago so the detangling would be quick.

I would only use one styler

I would air dry

I think I can do that in 20 minutes, but I would also need the style to last 3-4 days. So far for me, foam only lasts 1-2 days.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> For a 20 minute routine
> I would only shampoo once instead of twice.
> 
> I would have to have washed my hair no more than 3-4 days ago so the detangling would be quick.
> 
> I would only use one styler
> 
> I would air dry
> 
> I think I can do that in 20 minutes, but I would also need the style to last 3-4 days. So far for me, foam only lasts 1-2 days.


That sounds very reasonable. Besides mousse, have you tried any other products you like for air drying?

 I thought mousse was a mousse was a mousse. I learned the hard way that they are not created equal. Mielle and The Doux's mousses are awesome. However, they provide 1-2 day of style like you said.  There might be a better mousse out there, but I've currently lost interest in looking. LOL


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I may give it another go. Does it look like it would air dry easily? I wasn't a fan of putting the gel over the mousse. I felt like I was doing it backwards because putting the gel over the mousse took away the mousse.



Seems like it would although I'd admittedly haven't air dried in a very long time. Gel over mousse does seem backwards. I always do a mousse over a gel product if I'm using mousse that day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I’ve only tried one foam- the Doux, but I do want to try Be Kekoa Rose water mousse - a stylist I follow likes it and it’s black owned.
And when I got my last curly cut and set my stylist used AG cloud and my hair looked amazing, but that was on top of UFD/ICH so it wasn’t a quick one product style.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer with orange marmalade and Jell-O shot wash and go.

Have to see how it dries, but first impressions are that it smells delicious. I used way less of it than I use UFD. It’s like a cream gel, has an off white color and feels like applying conditioner. Had good slip going on, but topped with Jell-O shot it was a little more difficult to part my hair to the roots. I’ll have to keep playing with it before I decide if it’s a UFD replacement.

Need to see how it dries and if it lasts a full week like my UFD/ Jell-O shot wash and go does.


----------



## faithVA

I didn't do a wash and go but I did apply the gel like I would. I could tell as I worked the gel through my hair that I need to trim my ends. 

My new stylist opened her calendar tonight. Man, it's like shopping in the store on Black Friday. While I'm trying to book a time someone else slid in before me and took the time slot  But I did luck up and get an appointment mid January.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I finally opened up my bottle of curly magic with the new labeling. It's a tad more fragrant (or I had my last bottle so long the smell faded) but it performed just the same.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Under the dryer with orange marmalade and Jell-O shot wash and go.
> 
> Have to see how it dries, but first impressions are that it smells delicious. I used way less of it than I use UFD. It’s like a cream gel, has an off white color and feels like applying conditioner. Had good slip going on, but topped with Jell-O shot it was a little more difficult to part my hair to the roots. I’ll have to keep playing with it before I decide if it’s a UFD replacement.
> 
> Need to see how it dries and if it lasts a full week like my UFD/ Jell-O shot wash and go does.


I love products that smell good. I hope it works out well- I can’t wait to see the pictures.

I’m a little sad that my stash of UFD is so big. I may have to wash more frequently just to use it up faster. With weekly washing I think I have enough to last me another 18 months.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> The main thing I want to change is how quickly I can do the whole process. I want to add a mid week wash, but I only want to take 20 minutes. Maybe I should try a foam only set again. Now that I have a good haircut I might like it even better than I did before.
> 
> i definitely need a new hobby. Maybe I’ll get back into photography.



Have you tried towel drying after washing before applying product? I find that cuts down on drying time.


----------



## toaster

So far my hair looks good. Hard as a rock last night, but after sleeping on it it is a little softer now. Have to see what it looks like in 3,5 and 7 days.

Here is a picture from last night:


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Have you tried towel drying after washing before applying product? I find that cuts down on drying time.


I haven’t. I feel like that would make my hair frizzy, but one day I’ll have to test it out.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t. I feel like that would make my hair frizzy, but one day I’ll have to test it out.


What I like to do is squeeze out as much water as possible before leaving the shower and then use a t-shirt towel wrap
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 and tie my hair with it and let it absorb moisture a bit before applying product.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> What I like to do is squeeze out as much water as possible before leaving the shower and then use a t-shirt towel wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tie my hair with it and let it absorb moisture a bit before applying product.


I have a Deva towel because I was planning to try this one day. How do you like your results when you do it this way?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I have a Deva towel because I was planning to try this one day. How do you like your results when you do it this way?


It dries much faster when I do it this way and I don't have frizz. I actually have the deva towel but I prefer the t-shirt material. I might pull out the deva towel and see how it compares again once I go back to wash n goes


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I’m traveling on Tuesday and will be gone for almost a week, I’m going to push my normal Saturday was day to Monday. I know that day 9 tangles won’t be fun to deal with, but  I’ll survive


----------



## Mapleoats

I don’t see this thread on the main page anymore. Is it just me? Did I accidentally press a  “hide” button somewhere?

edit - nvm figured it out. I accidentally “ignored” it


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Since I’m traveling on Tuesday and will be gone for almost a week, I’m going to push my normal Saturday was day to Monday. I know that day 9 tangles won’t be fun to deal with, but  I’ll survive


I’m trying to figure this out myself. We’re leaving the day after Christmas for a three day getaway. I think I’ll wash my hair on Tuesday and that will have to last until the next Thursday.

The alternative is to wake up early on Christmas Eve and get it done then. We’ll see.


----------



## toaster

Orange marmalade is a no go for me. Dried white and flakey underneath Jell-O shot.

Hair is up in a bun until wash day. Back to UFD I go.

Will give my two pouches to my mom. She has a looser curl pattern and likes soft gel. I bet she can use it alone and get a cute wash and go.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> Orange marmalade is a no go for me. Dried white and flakey underneath Jell-O shot.
> 
> Hair is up in a bun until wash day. Back to UFD I go.
> 
> Will give my two pouches to my mom. She has a looser curl pattern and likes soft gel. I bet she can use it alone and get a cute wash and go.


I was afraid that would happen with just the orange marmalade by itself. Sucks that had to happen with Jell-O Shot on top.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I finally opened up my bottle of curly magic with the new labeling. It's a tad more fragrant (or I had my last bottle so long the smell faded) but it performed just the same.


That’s good to know.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I’ve only tried one foam- the Doux, but I do want to try Be Kekoa Rose water mousse - a stylist I follow likes it and it’s black owned.
> And when I got my last curly cut and set my stylist used AG cloud and my hair looked amazing, but that was on top of UFD/ICH so it wasn’t a quick one product style.


I kept going back and forth with the idea of trying the rose water mousse. I have ultimately decided not to. It doesn’t look like it would be a good stand alone product for my hair. Just looking at the finish on some of her clients makes me think my hair will look dry with the mousse. I’d probably prefer her custard.

After trying a few different mousses, I don’t think AG Cloud is going to be what you are looking for. I’ve noticed BGC put products under certain categories for a reason. There is a reason it’s not listed for braid/twist outs. They didn’t even say that Mousse Def is a good choice for a wash and go when I was subscribed to See Some Curls.

I once ask Aeleise about achieving a soft feeling wash and go. She told me that no cast meant no hold and that I wanted a fro instead. Then she suggested Quiet Calm. Running that cream through my hair removed any semblance of curl in my head. I had a fro just as she stated. She lists CurlMix moisturizer as medium hold and I would consider that light hold/light definition at best. So I just have a strong feeling AG Cloud has very little hold and won’t provide any curl definition on its own.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> It dries much faster when I do it this way and I don't have frizz. I actually have the deva towel but I prefer the t-shirt material. I might pull out the deva towel and see how it compares again once I go back to wash n goes


I’ve tried doing that  with an actual t-shirt. I’ve notice that everything besides mousse requires me to add some water back to my hair or use a leave-in before the styler. How are you doing your damp styling?


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Orange marmalade is a no go for me. Dried white and flakey underneath Jell-O shot.
> 
> Hair is up in a bun until wash day. Back to UFD I go.
> 
> Will give my two pouches to my mom. She has a looser curl pattern and likes soft gel. I bet she can use it alone and get a cute wash and go.


That’s so disappointing. I’m surprised that their 2 gels don’t play well together.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I finally opened up my bottle of curly magic with the new labeling. It's a tad more fragrant (or I had my last bottle so long the smell faded) but it performed just the same.


How did I miss this post.  I’m really happy to hear that it performed the same for you.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I kept going back and forth with the idea of trying the rose water mousse. I have ultimately decided not to. It doesn’t look like it would be a good stand alone product for my hair. Just looking at the finish on some of her clients makes me think my hair will look dry with the mousse. I’d probably prefer her custard.
> 
> After trying a few different mousses, I don’t think AG Cloud is going to be what you are looking for. I’ve noticed BGC put products under certain categories for a reason. There is a reason it’s not listed for braid/twist outs. They didn’t even say that Mousse Def is a good choice for a wash and go when I was subscribed to See Some Curls.
> 
> I once ask Aeleise about achieving a soft feeling wash and go. She told me that no cast meant no hold and that I wanted a fro instead. Then she suggested Quiet Calm. Running that cream through my hair removed any semblance of curl in my head. I had a fro just as she stated. She lists CurlMix moisturizer as medium hold and I would consider that light hold/light definition at best. So I just have a strong feeling AG Cloud has very little hold and won’t provide any curl definition on its own.


That’s interesting that Quiet Calm removes your curl definition. Do you have curls during the shampoo and condition steps?  I’ve never found that products give me curl definition, the products just lock the curls I already have in place.


----------



## DVAntDany

Yeah, I have curls during the shampoo portion. Depending on the conditioner, it may look like wavy fuzz.  When I say give curl definition, I really mean bind my curls together. So curl clumping.

Stylers like The Doux Pop Lock or curl smith Hyrdro Style Flexi Jelly give whatever I see while putting them in. So my hair has to be very very very wet to not look fuzzy. I’m not a fan of these when I’m in a rush.

Products like Ouidad Curl Quencher Curl Cream or Innersense Quiet Calm do nothing for my hair. My hair looks like I roughly towel dried it and walked out the door. I would have  better curl definition if I put nothing in my hair than those creams. 

Then there are the heavy binding gels like Innersense I Create Hold or The Doux Big Poppa Gel. Those give curl clumpage and definition. It doesn’t matter if I slap them on or be meticulous with application. The definition is the same.

I also can’t keep definition with  mousses like Design Essential Almond and Avocado, Cantu Wave Whip Curling Mousse, and Kristin Ess Air Dry Foam. With items likes these, my hair looks curly while wet/damp but dry with no definition.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bekura Fatty coconut hair froth is in stock. I don’t need a moisture shampoo for a long time, but I feel like I should order now since it’s in stock.


----------



## Napp

I just bought Matrix a curl can dream gift set. it comes with a cowash, the gel and the leave in cream. I'm so excited to try it. I may return to wash n goes sooner than I thought


----------



## ckisland

I took some pics for another thread, but thought that I should share them here too since it's a day 3 wash n'go. I've been on autopilot with my hair. I wash and dc usually once a week and sleep with the back in a low ponytail. Easy breezy! I used Miss Jessie's Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard as per usual.

 

wash n'go Jan 1st


It's crazy a difference 1 year can make!!


----------



## GettingKinky

My day 9 wash day wasn’t so bad. Going in I just decided to detangle in 8 sections instead of my normal 4 and it went very smoothly.


----------



## Napp

Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again

Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again
> 
> Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....


I think I could get 14 day hair if I wear my hair in a puff for the second week, but the tangles on wash day wouldn’t be worth it for me.

I really hope jello shot didn’t change their formula.  I haven’t tried my pouches yet.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp 

according to ecoslay they didn’t change the formula for jello shot. Here is their response to someone’s comment on their site.


Hi there! 
Please know that the formula for our Jello Shot has not changed. When we changed our packing from bottles to eco-friendly pouches, we listed the INCI ingredients on them to be internationally compliant. The INCI term for Okra extract is Hibiscus Esculentus Fruit Extract. The INCI ingredients for each product is listed on the About the Ingredients page (linked from every product page) and the explanation on why the ingredients may appear different is explained on our FAQ page. I hope this helps!


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again
> 
> Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....


I’m pretty certain I could get 14 days from my wash and go, but like @GettingKinky said, I don’t want to deal with the tangles.

When I set my hair I really focus on saturating my hair with product and getting product all the way to the root. This leaves my hair defined until I wash it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again
> 
> Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....



I haven't but I'm with @GettingKinky ,the detangling after wouldn't be worth it to me.


----------



## toaster

My mom’s wash and go with orange marmalade only. It looks so good!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Bekura Fatty coconut hair froth is in stock. I don’t need a moisture shampoo for a long time, but I feel like I should order now since it’s in stock.



Have you tried this before? To me, its very cleansing. Just one step away from being clarifying if you wash twice @GettingKinky


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Bekura Fatty coconut hair froth is in stock. I don’t need a moisture shampoo for a long time, but I feel like I should order now since it’s in stock.


Lol, I jumped on it because it use to be as hard to get as some of the Trepadora products have been lately. 

@Bette Davis Eyes you make me kinda sad that I decided to purchase it. 

I don't like my Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath that I purchased from Ulta in the 10oz. My sample directly from Innersense worked so much better and this thing isn't the same at all. I've been trying to use it up since September and I just don't like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again
> 
> Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....


I would never even try this. lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> Lol, I jumped on it because it use to be as hard to get as some of the Trepadora products have been lately.
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes you make me kinda sad that I decided to purchase it.
> 
> I don't like my Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath that I purchased from Ulta in the 10oz. My sample directly from Innersense worked so much better and this thing isn't the same at all. I've been trying to use it up since September and I just don't like it.



someone gave me a hydrating hair bath and i cant find it to save my toes!! I dont want to buy it because watch it turn up. @DVAntDany 

 Yall may like the  Fatty coconut.  Lemme know how it goes


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Have you tried this before? To me, its very cleansing. Just one step away from being clarifying if you wash twice @GettingKinky


I haven’t tried it before. BGC lists it as moisturizing. Is it clear?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t tried it before. BGC lists it as moisturizing. Is it clear?



it’s super liquid-y with an opaque color. @GettingKinky    I think I have two.  Would you like one ? DM your mailing address if you would like to try it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> it’s super liquid-y with an opaque color. @GettingKinky    I think I have two.  Would you like one ? DM your mailing address if you would like to try it.


That’s so nice of you, but I’m sure it would cost you almost as much to ship it as for me to get a new bottle.


----------



## toaster

Did an olaplex pre-shampoo treatment and washed my hair. Back to using UFD and Jell-O shot. A match made in heaven for my hair.


----------



## yamilee21

@ckisland Wow, that is a lot of growth; very impressive!

@toaster Your mom’s wash & go is gorgeous!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ckisland said:


> I took some pics for another thread, but thought that I should share them here too since it's a day 3 wash n'go. I've been on autopilot with my hair. I wash and dc usually once a week and sleep with the back in a low ponytail. Easy breezy! I used Miss Jessie's Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard as per usual.
> 
> View attachment 477617 View attachment 477619
> 
> wash n'go Jan 1st
> View attachment 477633
> 
> It's crazy a difference 1 year can make!!



Amazing growth! I hope my hair sees this kind of transformation in 2022.


----------



## ckisland

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Amazing growth! I hope my hair sees this kind of transformation in 2022.


Thank you!! I hope everyone's hair flourishes in 2022!!!


----------



## ckisland

yamilee21 said:


> @ckisland Wow, that is a lot of growth; very impressive!


Thank you!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ll be home next week and off from work. I’m thinking about trying Lou’s hydration challenge just to see what it does. But that’s a lot of conditioner. 
Has anyone who tried or seen any benefits if their hair is already hydrated?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> My mom’s wash and go with orange marmalade only. It looks so good!
> 
> View attachment 477637


It looks fabulous!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll be home next week and off from work. I’m thinking about trying Lou’s hydration challenge just to see what it does. But that’s a lot of conditioner.
> Has anyone who tried or seen any benefits if their hair is already hydrated?


With her challenge, I know day 1 is deep conditioner. Are days 2 to 7 also deep conditioner or a rinse out conditioner?


Does she go into detail on the steps anywhere?

I know day 1 says 5 to 10 minutes of water rinsing. I saw 2 to 7 say 10 minutes. Are you going to do 10 minutes a day? 

I guess 10 minutes isn't that long. I probably do that between rinsing, detangling and shampooing. It just sounds long 

I may try this when the weather warms up. I can't do wet loose hair in the winter. I feel cold all day.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA 

here are the details. It is a bit time consuming and it will use a lot of conditioner and leave in conditioner.   I’m still debating I think day 2-7 would take me ~20 minutes each day. I was thinking it might be longer but detangling should be super fast.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA
> 
> here are the details. It is a bit time consuming and it will use a lot of conditioner and leave in conditioner.   I’m still debating I think day 2-7 would take me ~20 minutes each day. I was thinking it might be longer but detangling should be super fast.
> View attachment 477759


Ok I see it is conditioner for days 2 to 7. I was misreading 

My hair isn't as long as yours so conditioner won't be so bad for me. But if it made my hair more hydrated buying a liter of conditioner  would be worth it.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA
> 
> here are the details. It is a bit time consuming and it will use a lot of conditioner and leave in conditioner.   I’m still debating I think day 2-7 would take me ~20 minutes each day. I was thinking it might be longer but detangling should be super fast.
> View attachment 477759


I definitely want to try this. Rinsing my hair daily in 2020 finally got me to a wash and go. Maybe this will get me to extended days.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I was headed back to HydraBar for an appointment tomorrow, but there's been a covid exposure in my family over Christmas. Paid the late cancellation fee and will try to get back down there in February.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I was headed back to HydraBar for an appointment tomorrow, but there's been a covid exposure in my family over Christmas. Paid the late cancellation fee and will try to get back down there in February.


I would think with a Covid exposure they wouldn’t make you pay the cancellation fee.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I am going to do Lou’s hydration challenge. What have I got to lose. 
mom day one she specifically mentions detangling, but it doesn’t mention it for day 2-7. I’m going to detangle every day. 

I’m planning to use KCKT for my leave in. I have an unopened bottle so it should last me a week.

I’m wondering if I should pick up a cheaper conditioner for this challenge.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ll be home next week and off from work. I’m thinking about trying Lou’s hydration challenge just to see what it does. But that’s a lot of conditioner.
> Has anyone who tried or seen any benefits if their hair is already hydrated?


I attempted it but I didn't make it the full 7 days. I found that some conditioners didn't play well with each other and I owned only one leave-in that I didn't care for. If I were to do it again, I'd use a conditioner that can also be used as a cowash (but no true cleansing properties). I say this because AG Boost does not build up on it self well nor worked well with some deep conditioners/masks. My hair was tangled and felt coated. I only had samples of different products and I wound up using them all up trying to do the challenge. Those sample products worked much better. 

This is the only person I can easily find who did the challenge on YouTube. There are 2 other people on there but I can't remember how I stumbled on them. Theirs were actually a little more organized and in-depth. 

Much like Pluvio M (Youtuber), I found that the products I used made a difference in outcome. All conditioners and leave-ins are not created equal. At the end of me trying this, I found that I could easily use lighter weight products. Right now, my hair is not as hydrated. It takes more products to clump my hair or even weigh it down. I might try this again with the appropriate products for my hair.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I am going to do Lou’s hydration challenge. What have I got to lose.
> mom day one she specifically mentions detangling, but it doesn’t mention it for day 2-7. I’m going to detangle every day.
> 
> I’m planning to use KCKT for my leave in. I have an unopened bottle so it should last me a week.
> 
> I’m wondering if I should pick up a cheaper conditioner for this challenge.





DVAntDany said:


> I attempted it but I didn't make it the full 7 days. I found that some conditioners didn't play well with each other and I owned only one leave-in that I didn't care for. If I were to do it again, I'd use a conditioner that can also be used as a cowash (but no true cleansing properties). I say this because AG Boost does not build up on it self well nor worked well with some deep conditioners/masks. My hair was tangled and felt coated. I only had samples of different products and I wound up using them all up trying to do the challenge. Those sample products worked much better.
> 
> This is the only person I can easily find who did the challenge on YouTube. There are 2 other people on there but I can't remember how I stumbled on them. Theirs were actually a little more organized and in-depth.
> 
> Much like Pluvio M (Youtuber), I found that the products I used made a difference in outcome. All conditioners and leave-ins are not created equal. At the end of me trying this, I found that I could easily use lighter weight products. Right now, my hair is not as hydrated. It takes more products to clump my hair or even weigh it down. I might try this again with the appropriate products for my hair.



I was thinking the same about the conditioner. You will be applying conditioner to your hair 2x for 7 days straight without shampooing. It would be a conditioner that didn't build up. A salon quality conditioner may work the best. It could be inexpensive but not low quality. Ulta usually has some sales around New Year maybe a decent price conditioner from there would work. 

I would think anything that follows the A's guidelines would work. If the first 5 ingredients are oils, butters, plastics, cones, it should work fairly well.

You can also check out TJMaxx, Ross, Marshalls, etc. They keep some good conditioners on hand which you can usually pick up for $10.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I would think with a Covid exposure they wouldn’t make you pay the cancellation fee.



I'm asking but also not holding my breath. It's in writing when you book that if you cancel less than 48 hours before the appointment, then you have to pay the fee.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I was thinking the same about the conditioner. You will be applying conditioner to your hair 2x for 7 days straight without shampooing. It would be a conditioner that didn't build up. A salon quality conditioner may work the best. It could be inexpensive but not low quality. Ulta usually has some sales around New Year maybe a decent price conditioner from there would work.
> 
> I would think anything that follows the A's guidelines would work. If the first 5 ingredients are oils, butters, plastics, cones, it should work fairly well.
> 
> You can also check out TJMaxx, Ross, Marshalls, etc. They keep some good conditioners on hand which you can usually pick up for $10.


I totally agree with you. However, I find that KCKT feels lighter than AG Boost, but the A's say it in particular causes a lot of buildup.  They don't particularly care for co-washing, but they do have some exceptions to the rules. They have suggested using AG Boost for co-washing in certain situations. After 3 days of cowashing with AG Boost, my hair was almost sticky feeling when rinsing it out. It works perfectly on a clean slate though for me.

Lou doesn't have as many qualms about ingredients like the A's. She even says she tries to incorporate products a person  already has on hand and make them work. She notes some products work better, but its more about the technique. Ultimately, the A's feel the same way, but they don't quite say that.

What brands have you found at those stores that you like?


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I totally agree with you. However, I find that KCKT feels lighter than AG Boost, but the A's say it in particular causes a lot of buildup.  They don't particularly care for co-washing, but they do have some exceptions to the rules. They have suggested using AG Boost for co-washing in certain situations. After 3 days of cowashing with AG Boost, my hair was almost sticky feeling when rinsing it out. It works perfectly on a clean slate though for me.
> 
> Lou doesn't have as many qualms about ingredients like the A's. She even says she tries to incorporate products a person  already has on hand and make them work. She notes some products work better, but its more about the technique. Ultimately, the A's feel the same way, but they don't quite say that.
> 
> What brands have you found at those stores that you like?


I don't have any brands that I can recommend currently since I haven't tried any new conditioners since 2020. After I started with the A's my product list narrowed so much I don't even experiment. 

I never use KCKT for a conditioner and only as a leave-in. I can't see it working on my hair as a conditioner and I would have to use it too much. I tried the AG products and I'm allergic so I let that go. I go to Lidl grocery store and they have a decent conditioner for $4 I buy that. My main conditioner is Madison Reed which is pricey but my hair loves it. If I try another conditioner, I'm going to be looking at a salon quality color conditioner like Madison Reed. But my hair is short for now, so won't have to think about that for a while.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm asking but also not holding my breath. It's in writing when you book that if you cancel less than 48 hours before the appointment, then you have to pay the fee.


I was sent a letter from my stylist that a person in the salon was found to have covid shortly after recent appointments. She has shut down for 2 weeks and will reschedule appointments  that are during the shut down. So I can't imagine your stylist would charge you for late cancellation due to nature of the situation.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did day one of the challenge this morning. It was quite time consuming, and I’m sure my hair is going to be very frizzy when/if it dries.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I did day one of the challenge this morning. It was quite time consuming, and I’m sure my hair is going to be very frizzy when/if it dries.


How long did it take you? From the videos I watched, it was less frizzy every day. By day 3 I think both of the ladies had good results.

What products did you use? Are you taking pictures to chart your changes?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> How long did it take you? From the videos I watched, it was less frizzy every day. By day 3 I think both of the ladies had good results.
> 
> What products did you use? Are you taking pictures to chart your changes?


I double shampoo’d with pure harmony hairbath and Elucence.

I deep conditioned with Don’t Despair Repair
I conditioned with Color Radiance
I used KCKT for my leave in.

I guess I should take pictures, that’s a good idea.

I didn’t time it but it was at least 20 minutes. Probably closer to 30. 
I rinsed for 5 minutes
Shampoo’d for 3 minutes
Applied DC and let it sit for 10 minutes 
I let my regular conditioner sit for 3 minutes 
So that’s 21 minutes and that doesn’t count the time it took me to apply or rinse my conditioners or the time it took me to apply the leave in.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I double shampoo’d with pure harmony hairbath and Elucence.
> 
> I deep conditioned with Don’t Despair Repair
> I conditioned with Color Radiance
> I used KCKT for my leave in.
> 
> I guess I should take pictures, that’s a good idea.
> 
> I didn’t time it but it was at least 20 minutes. Probably closer to 30.
> I rinsed for 5 minutes
> Shampoo’d for 3 minutes
> Applied DC and let it sit for 10 minutes
> I let my regular conditioner sit for 3 minutes
> So that’s 21 minutes and that doesn’t count the time it took me to apply or rinse my conditioners or the time it took me to apply the leave in.


Tomorrow will be faster. You won't have the shampoo step and you won't leave the conditioners on any longer than 3 minutes


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky keep us updated on the challenge!

I might try it in mid-January. I’m working from home forever now, so I don’t have to go outside with wet hair.


----------



## faithVA

OK. This isn't about wash and goes but it is related  I've been hanging out here with you ladies since early 2020, doing my weekly cleanse, condition and style. My hair is doing so much better and staying hydrated. And I retained more length in 1 year than I retained in the previous 2 to 3.

Yesterday, I cleansed, conditioned and styled. Then I blow-dried, flat ironed and trimmed my ends.

I just touched my hair and it is soooooo soft  I just had to tell somebody 

I've never had soft hair so it is a big deal for me.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> OK. This isn't about wash and goes but it is related  I've been hanging out here with you ladies since early 2020, doing my weekly cleanse, condition and style. My hair is doing so much better and staying hydrated. And I retained more length in 1 year than I retained in the previous 2 to 3.
> 
> Yesterday, I cleansed, conditioned and styled. Then I blow-dried, flat ironed and trimmed my ends.
> 
> I just touched my hair and it is soooooo soft  I just had to tell somebody
> 
> I've never had soft hair so it is a big deal for me.


Wow. You just came in to show off and didnt post a picture?!?

You know we love to hear about progress! How was the straightening and trimming progress? Did you have a lot to trim?

So happy you’re retaining length and that you come in here and give us updates!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Wow. You just came in to show off and didnt post a picture?!?
> 
> You know we love to hear about progress! How was the straightening and trimming progress? Did you have a lot to trim?
> 
> So happy you’re retaining length and that you come in here and give us updates!


 I said it was soft. I didn't say it was pretty. 

Everything was easy. I clarified and deep conditioned overnight because I was too lazy to rinse it out. I can't believe I used to jump in and out of the shower 3 or 4 times  

The next day I rinsed. I blow dried with my rev-air. So glad I got that. It is bulky but it doesn't dry my hair out. Each section dried in 1.5 minutes versus 2.5 from previous uses. I straightened my hair on about 310 with 2 passes. 

My ends were raggedy. I trimmed with my Split-Ender. Yeah, I have all the gadgets. I took off about 3/4 inch all around. Then I snipped any splits I could find. If I wasn't going to the salon in January, I would have taken off an inch. But she will get what I didn't. 

I have my hair in 2 flat twists because I have no idea what to do with it  I don't know what to do with straight hair. It is so wispy.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I’m so happy to hear that 2021 was so good for your hair. Your twists look great!!


----------



## Napp

@faithVA You've retained a lot of growth! I cant wait to see your continued progress!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I’m so happy to hear that 2021 was so good for your hair. Your twists look great!!


Thank You. I am very pleased with the progress and 2021 was definitely a good hair year. Ironically, I did the least and got the most. And you know I love that.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> @faithVA You've retained a lot of growth! I cant wait to see your continued progress!


Thank You. I can't wait to see either. Now, as opposed to a few years ago, I can literally see my progress every 2 months. Before I would have to wait 6 months or so to even know if I was retaining anything.


----------



## faithVA

Tomorrow is supposed to be 70 degrees here. Supposedly I'm going to do a wash and go tomorrow, so I have a starting record for 2022. I need to get it done early to get it out of the way. I think I will try to air dry for 2 hours then diffuse on cool or something. I'm not sure. Drying my hair is still something I haven't figured out.

I think I'm going to stick with UFD and ICH. I have Jello Shot but I don't think it works on my hair. Fortunately, humidity should be low during this season so my style should last longer.

I'm going to try to do like Toaster says and work it into my roots. I'm going to do more smoothing. 

If I can get tomorrows set to work and figure out drying I will continue to do sets. Otherwise I'm back in twist.

I will take pictures regardless of how it looks.

Wish me luck.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be 70 degrees here. Supposedly I'm going to do a wash and go tomorrow, so I have a starting record for 2022. I need to get it done early to get it out of the way. I think I will try to air dry for 2 hours then diffuse on cool or something. I'm not sure. Drying my hair is still something I haven't figured out.
> 
> I think I'm going to stick with UFD and ICH. I have Jello Shot but I don't think it works on my hair. Fortunately, humidity should be low during this season so my style should last longer.
> 
> I'm going to try to do like Toaster says and work it into my roots. I'm going to do more smoothing.
> 
> If I can get tomorrows set to work and figure out drying I will continue to do sets. Otherwise I'm back in twist.
> 
> I will take pictures regardless of how it looks.
> 
> Wish me luck.


I can’t wait to see your results tomorrow. 

It took me awhile to figure out diffusing. I diffuse on high heat and speed because I’m impatient. I hold the diffuser a few inches from my hair and let it dry my hair the same way a hooded dryer would.
When I’m feeling fancy I’ll tilt my head at different angles to get the underside of my hair. After 10 minutes my hair is mostly dry


----------



## faithVA

@GettingKinky, How did day 2 go with the Lou Challenge


----------



## toaster

@faithVA omg your hair looks so smooth! So glad the process was smooth for you.

2021 was a hectic year. The last thing we needed was hair drama.

Excited for your wash and go! I need to wash my hair on the 30th for my starting pictures as well. I’m considering straightening my hair in January/February and seeing if I can fix my wonky hair cut that way. We will see.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> @GettingKinky, How did day 2 go with the Lou Challenge


I’m about to hop in the shower and do it now. I’m not looking forward to the 10 minutes of rinsing. That’s a LONG time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m about to hop in the shower and do it now. I’m not looking forward to the 10 minutes of rinsing. That’s a LONG time.


It does sound long. Maybe just pretend like you are shampoo it 

I'm thinking I usually rinse for 5 minutes and shampoo for at least 5. 

Wishing you luck!


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 2 of the hydration challenge

I spent 21 minutes in the shower 
My hair got super wet during the 10 minutes of rinsing, but I don’t think it was enough to get all the KCKT out of my hair. My hair still felt a little slimy.

I used Briogeo Curl Charisma to condition and KCKT as my leave in. My hair still looks frizzy.

I’m not sure I’m going to be able to do this for 5 more days.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m about to hop in the shower and do it now. I’m not looking forward to the 10 minutes of rinsing. That’s a LONG time.


In your update, please let us know how your hair dried yesterday, and how it felt today before you started day 2. Um, yeah, I'm going to ask a lot of questions 

Starting so late in the day, does  your hair dry by bedtime?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Day 2 of the hydration challenge
> 
> I spent 21 minutes in the shower
> My hair got super wet during the 10 minutes of rinsing, but I don’t think it was enough to get all the KCKT out of my hair. My hair still felt a little slimy.
> 
> I used Briogeo Curl Charisma to condition and KCKT as my leave in. My hair still looks frizzy.
> 
> I’m not sure I’m going to be able to do this for 5 more days.


I think that is what the A's mean when they say KCKT can have a build up. It may not rinse out easily without shampoo. 

I hope you give it 1 more day before you decide. The ladies on YT saw a slight difference on day 3.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> In your update, please let us know how your hair dried yesterday, and how it felt today before you started day 2. Um, yeah, I'm going to ask a lot of questions
> 
> Starting so late in the day, does  your hair dry by bedtime?


My hair dried quite frizzy yesterday. I did the process around 9 am and by 4pm it was completely dry. It may have been dry earlier, but I wasn’t paying attention.  
I was playing with it before I went to bed. It felt soft, but a little tacky. 

I didn’t take a very good day 1 picture. I mostly tried to capture the frizz. It did not look polished or professional.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My hair dried quite frizzy yesterday. I did the process around 9 am and by 4pm it was completely dry. It may have been dry earlier, but I wasn’t paying attention.
> I was playing with it before I went to bed. It felt soft, but a little tacky.
> 
> I didn’t take a very good day 1 picture. I mostly tried to capture the frizz. It did not look polished or professional.
> View attachment 477827


Thanks for that update. I keep forgetting it is just leave-in. With that thought, maybe I will try it this week. Then I can finish up next week. I will think about it.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Thanks for that update. I keep forgetting it is just leave-in. With that thought, maybe I will try it this week. Then I can finish up next week. I will think about it.


I’m trying to think about what leave in I would use! I guess UFD doesn’t really count as a leave in?

Doesn’t olaplex have a leave in? I like their products. But I wouldn’t use it if there are silicones.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m trying to think about what leave in I would use! I guess UFD doesn’t really count as a leave in?
> 
> Doesn’t olaplex have a leave in? I like their products. But I wouldn’t use it if there are silicones.


No, UFD wouldn't count. Your hair is so consistent though and last so long, I'm thinking your hair is already super hydrated. Not sure what benefit you would get from it.

I have TGIN leave-in and will try that. I need to pick up some more conditioner though. Fortunately, I have a Ulta gift card which I need to use. Will pick up another bottle of Madison Reed and see if there is something else comparable at Ulta.

I was going to wash my hair tomorrow anyway so I will at least do day 1.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> No, UFD wouldn't count. Your hair is so consistent though and last so long, I'm thinking your hair is already super hydrated. Not sure what benefit you would get from it.
> 
> I have TGIN leave-in and will try that. I need to pick up some more conditioner though. Fortunately, I have a Ulta gift card which I need to use. Will pick up another bottle of Madison Reed and see if there is something else comparable at Ulta.
> 
> I was going to wash my hair tomorrow anyway so I will at least do day 1.


Yeah when I sent the challenge to my mom she said it reminds her of when I used to wet bun. Soak my hair with water. Apply conditioner. Rinse. Apply conditioner as a leave in. Bun. Repeat the next day.

I’m interested to see if after a week my wash and go’s look different OR if I could get a decent style for 1 day with a leave in only. If so, I could wash my hair more frequently on vacations or if I wanted to swim more, and I’d be comfortable.

With my hair currently the process takes so long I don’t feel like I can get my hair wet during the week. Almost like I have a press.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Yeah when I sent the challenge to my mom she said it reminds her of when I used to wet bun. Soak my hair with water. Apply conditioner. Rinse. Apply conditioner as a leave in. Bun. Repeat the next day.
> 
> I’m interested to see if after a week my wash and go’s look different OR if I could get a decent style for 1 day with a leave in only. If so, I could wash my hair more frequently on vacations or if I wanted to swim more, and I’d be comfortable.
> 
> With my hair currently the process takes so long I don’t feel like I can get my hair wet during the week. Almost like I have a press.


Ok that makes sense.  Your hair always looks so great I easily forget that you may have things you want to achieve as well.


----------



## faithVA

OK. @GettingKinky made me do it 

I was washing my hair today anyway and I'm off so why not. I did modify it some because I always have to make things work for me.

Since I had heat protectant on my hair I shampooed first with TGIN almost clarifying and then followed it with my moisturizing shampoo. Water wasn't really going to get through the heat protectant.

Then I rinsed for 5 minutes. That wasn't too bad because I usually spend a good amount of time rinsing, detangling, etc. My hair always looks great after shampooing.

I deep conditioned with TGIN. The instructions set let it sit up to 25 minutes with heat. I just put on a plastic cap and a turban and ate breakfast.

Jumped back in the shower, rinsed.

Applied my Madison Reed Conditioner. I spent most of the 3 minutes smoothing and detangling. I need to check how long they said it should sit.

I rinsed. My hair is wet at this step but I wouldn't say it is soaking wet. My hair doesn't hold water very well.

I applied my TGIN leave-in. I added a little water here because product was just sitting on my hair.

Then I shook a little. It doesn't look too bad considering it is just leave-in.

As far as days 2 to 7, I'm going to have to think about that 10 minutes. I don't have 10 minutes of hot water. I may need to do a 5 and 5. We shall see.

One thing I had forgotten is how much my scalp loves more frequent water.

Day 1


----------



## LavenderMint

…I just jump in & out of here all the time. 
It’s been a rough school year already and made me realize that when I’m stressed, the first things to go are my self-care routines that I usually enjoy.

So, it’s been a while! I (mostly) kept to my schedule of weekly washing but I stopped wearing my wng by October. Last week, I went back to wng & use the CurlSmith gel.
New lesson learned: the BLUE gel is fine in the front of my hair with two coats but the RED was a disaster. I used it on Tuesday & washed it out with regular shampoo on Monday night after enduring a couple days of red crumbs falling everywhere.

Attempted to wash it out.

I washed that section 3 or 4 times & STILL couldn’t get it all out. This stuff seems to have bonded to my hair strands or something. It has the unholy staying power of glitter.
Eventually, I gave up & just styled my hair with the Kinky Curky system. Gave me a nice fluffy but defined wng. I’ll be washing again tomorrow & using Kinky Curly Come Clean, hopefully with better results.


----------



## frizzy

I'm gonna do this hydration method one day but my modification would be have my head immersed in my bath water for the allotted time 

I feel some kind of way just letting the water run down the drain rinsing my hair.   I already waste so much water on a regular day.


----------



## faithVA

frizzy said:


> I'm gonna do this hydration method one day but my modification would be have my head immersed in my bath water for the allotted time
> 
> I feel some kind of way just letting the water run down the drain rinsing my hair.   I already waste so much water on a regular day.


I think that is a great idea. 

I tried something similar last year but couldn't make it work. I think I need a bigger tub. I tried putting my head also in a large plastic bin. In my mind it worked but not in real life. I tried putting my head in the sink but couldn't get the front and back in at the same time. Then I tried something crazy that I won't mention  Maybe something else will come to me.


----------



## frizzy

I would use a bucket if I could recline my head into it.  I wouldn't want to lean forward for that long.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Yeah when I sent the challenge to my mom she said it reminds her of when I used to wet bun. Soak my hair with water. Apply conditioner. Rinse. Apply conditioner as a leave in. Bun. Repeat the next day.
> 
> I’m interested to see if after a week my wash and go’s look different OR if I could get a decent style for 1 day with a leave in only. If so, I could wash my hair more frequently on vacations or if I wanted to swim more, and I’d be comfortable.
> 
> With my hair currently the process takes so long I don’t feel like I can get my hair wet during the week. Almost like I have a press.


I totally get this. I always do my hair right before I leave on a trip and then I’m reluctant to get to wet because I don’t want to mess it up. 
The As version of a wash n go is not carefree in that sense.


----------



## faithVA

frizzy said:


> I would use a bucket if I could recline my head into it.  I wouldn't want to lean forward for that long.


I was looking at some wash basins for hair on Amazon. I think that would do the trick. I'm going to look locally and see if I can find one.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> …I just jump in & out of here all the time.
> It’s been a rough school year already and made me realize that when I’m stressed, the first things to go are my self-care routines that I usually enjoy.
> 
> So, it’s been a while! I (mostly) kept to my schedule of weekly washing but I stopped wearing my wng by October. Last week, I went back to wng & use the CurlSmith gel.
> New lesson learned: the BLUE gel is fine in the front of my hair with two coats but the RED was a disaster. I used it on Tuesday & washed it out with regular shampoo on Monday night after enduring a couple days of red crumbs falling everywhere.
> 
> Attempted to wash it out.
> 
> I washed that section 3 or 4 times & STILL couldn’t get it all out. This stuff seems to have bonded to my hair strands or something. It has the unholy staying power of glitter.
> Eventually, I gave up & just styled my hair with the Kinky Curky system. Gave me a nice fluffy but defined wng. I’ll be washing again tomorrow & using Kinky Curly Come Clean, hopefully with better results.


I hope school is going well for you and you are getting a little break. It can be hard to take care of the hair with the demanding requirements of school. Not sure how long your hair is but maybe just keep it simple with a shampoo, condition and bun or when time is super short, just a condition and bun.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA your wash n go has gotten a lot longer.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA your wash n go has gotten a lot longer.


I guess it has. I hadn't noticed  Since I see my hair all the time I wasn't paying attention. And I guess I'm still comparing it to where I want it to be. Thanks for pointing that out. It is too easy to take things for granted.


----------



## faithVA

I just ordered Madison Reed conditioner, TGIN leave-in and a travel size of Biolage Color fast Conditioner. Fortunately, I had a gift card which I was probably never going to use. Gift card + $3.50 off + Rakuten points + Ulta points, that works out. And I think I probably still have something left on the gift card.

Biolage had a lot of good reviews. It is less expensive than Madison Reed and comes in a larger bottle. And I didn't know the TGIN came in a 32 oz bottle  When did that happen? If I don't stick with curly styling I will buy it because I like to use it when I wear twist.  TGIN is one of my favorite brands and have been using them for at least 8 years. My hair doesn't like much.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> OK. @GettingKinky made me do it
> 
> I was washing my hair today anyway and I'm off so why not. I did modify it some because I always have to make things work for me.
> 
> Since I had heat protectant on my hair I shampooed first with TGIN almost clarifying and then followed it with my moisturizing shampoo. Water wasn't really going to get through the heat protectant.
> 
> Then I rinsed for 5 minutes. That wasn't too bad because I usually spend a good amount of time rinsing, detangling, etc. My hair always looks great after shampooing.
> 
> I deep conditioned with TGIN. The instructions set let it sit up to 25 minutes with heat. I just put on a plastic cap and a turban and ate breakfast.
> 
> Jumped back in the shower, rinsed.
> 
> Applied my Madison Reed Conditioner. I spent most of the 3 minutes smoothing and detangling. I need to check how long they said it should sit.
> 
> I rinsed. My hair is wet at this step but I wouldn't say it is soaking wet. My hair doesn't hold water very well.
> 
> I applied my TGIN leave-in. I added a little water here because product was just sitting on my hair.
> 
> Then I shook a little. It doesn't look too bad considering it is just leave-in.
> 
> As far as days 2 to 7, I'm going to have to think about that 10 minutes. I don't have 10 minutes of hot water. I may need to do a 5 and 5. We shall see.
> 
> One thing I had forgotten is how much my scalp loves more frequent water.
> 
> Day 1
> View attachment 477851View attachment 477853View attachment 477855View attachment 477857



Looks good!


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> Looks good!


Thank you. Looking forward to seeing your amazing curls again.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair looks really good! I’m probably going to order a leave in from Ulta and start the challenge on January 5.

@GettingKinky yes, the A’s method gives bomb hair, but it is not carefree in the least. After spending hours on my hair once a week I would be so upset if got messed up. Would be nice to have an easier version in my arsenal.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 3 of the challenge complete. I finished up my curl charisma conditioner and then used my Briogeo aloe & oat for my second conditioner.
The 10 minute rinsing is soooo tedious. I only spent 17 total minutes in the shower. I was rushing because I was really hungry and feeling light headed.

I think this process might work better with UFD. I think the final results would be less frizzy. Also with just leave in I can’t get my hair to lay the way I want to it to. It just flops all over the place.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Day 3 of the challenge complete. I finished up my curl charisma conditioner and then used my Briogeo aloe & oat for my second conditioner.
> The 10 minute rinsing is soooo tedious. I only spent 17 total minutes in the shower. I was rushing because I was really hungry and feeling light headed.
> 
> I think this process might work better with UFD. I think the final results would be less frizzy. Also with just leave in I can’t get my hair to lay the way I want to it to. It just flops all over the place.



Does your day 3 hair look any different from your day 1 hair?

The results are supposed to be frizzy. It is showing you the current state of your hair. If you used UFD it would mask the state of your hair and you wouldn't have a good gauge on your progress. I know you want it to look pretty but it is short termed. You will be back to your regular stylers soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Does your day 3 hair look any different from your day 1 hair?
> 
> The results are supposed to be frizzy. It is showing you the current state of your hair. If you used UFD it would mask the state of your hair and you wouldn't have a good gauge on your progress. I know you want it to look pretty but it is short termed. You will be back to your regular stylers soon.


My hair may be a bit less frizzy. It actually looks ok, but I have zero control over how it lays. I always wear a side part,  it insists on parting in the middle. If I could get it to lay right I wouldn’t mind this level of frizz


----------



## faithVA

It is 8 hours later and my hair is still wet  But it should be dry by bedtime. If it isn't completely dry it will be dry enough to put a bonnet on.

I will take a picture before bed to capture the end of day 1.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I can’t wait to get these braids out of my hair. I bought up a slew of Miss  Jessie’s stylers. We will see how it goes.  This is week 6 have two more weeks to go. I miss watering my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to seeing your amazing curls again.



I'm literally putting in some knotless braids as I type lolol


----------



## faithVA

Its dry. Took about 10 hours. Not wearable but it's way better than before I started the A's process. And she's soft which I love. Before the A's I would have been terrified to let my hair dry loose. And forget going to bed with it loose.


----------



## toaster

Looking great @faithVA !

Im still terrified of letting my hair dry with only a leave in. But you guys are inspiring me.


----------



## toaster

Is innersense quiet calm curl control a leave in? Or are we talking about a spray leave in?


----------



## GGsKin

toaster said:


> Is innersense quiet calm curl control a leave in? Or are we talking about a spray leave in?


@toaster They call it a styling cream/ lotion.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Looking great @faithVA !
> 
> Im still terrified of letting my hair dry with only a leave in. But you guys are inspiring me.


I know right. The only reason I ever tried it was because I color my hair and I needed to cleanse and style minimally the day before. I was shocked but pleasantly surprised. Even this morning I could still move my fingers through it. But I wouldn't do that 2 days in a row  I can feel the water leaving her every few hours.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Is innersense quiet calm curl control a leave in? Or are we talking about a spray leave in?


Put it on the back of your hand and let it dry a little and see how easy it is to rinse off. See if it feels sticky. Not a perfect test but can help you rule it out.

You definitely want a cream of some sort.


----------



## faithVA

Here is day 2 start. She is already looking better. It definitely took the first 5 minutes for my hair to start accepting water, so I did the full 10. It wasn't too bad. I must spend almost 10 minutes doing this step anyway to try to force my hair to take on some water. I put the shower head against my hair and make parts and then get the water into my roots.

I thought the 3 minutes for conditioner was going to be dead time but I amazingly found lots of things to do 

Same shot with just front and back cameras because I'm not trying to figure out pictures and cameras and stuff

Day 2



Day 1...............................Day 2


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Is innersense quiet calm curl control a leave in? Or are we talking about a spray leave in?


I think I remember Aeleise calling it a leave in. She said it’s the only one she uses.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I can see the difference.

I forgot to take my day 3 pictures. So I guess I have to do day 4.
I feel like my hair is fully wet after 5-6 minutes so the last 4-5 minutes are just torture.

I have a bunch of sample packets of conditioner maybe I’ll use them today.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I can see the difference.
> 
> I forgot to take my day 3 pictures. So I guess I have to do day 4.
> I feel like my hair is fully wet after 5-6 minutes so the last 4-5 minutes are just torture.
> 
> I have a bunch of sample packets of conditioner maybe I’ll use them today.


You have to learn to distract yourself  Sing a song! Do a count down! Part your hair into sections and focus on doing something in that section.

Pretend like you are in the singing in the rain movie. If you are religious quote a chapter from the book of Psalm.

You just need to shift your focus instead of focusing on the clock.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures. I don't remember seeing anything past Day 1.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I remember Aeleise calling it a leave in. She said it’s the only one she uses.


Nice. I may have to get a sample of this so I have a back up to my TGIN.


----------



## toaster

GGsKin said:


> @toaster They call it a styling cream/ lotion.


Thanks! I went back to look at the ingredients since I have it on hand. I don’t see anything that would create hold or a cast. It might be a styler for people with loose curls, but I’m going to try and use it up.


----------



## GettingKinky

Day 4

I can tell that my hair is getting wetter. It’s completely plastered to my head.

I used Briogeo avocado mega moisture mask as my conditioner I had 2 sample containers so I used them up. 
KCKT for my leave in

my hair is still quite frizzy even when wet.

I haven’t posted any pictures yet. I’ll put together a summary when I’m done.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You have to learn to distract yourself  Sing a song! Do a count down! Part your hair into sections and focus on doing something in that section.
> 
> Pretend like you are in the singing in the rain movie. If you are religious quote a chapter from the book of Psalm.
> 
> You just need to shift your focus instead of focusing on the clock.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pictures. I don't remember seeing anything past Day 1.


Usually on wash day I use my shower speaker and play music, but for some reason I haven’t been during this challenge. Today I turned on music and it helped. Plus I ate before I started so I didn’t feel like I was going to pass out.

wash day is long, but it doesn’t feel tedious because I am constantly making progress. Just wetting my hair for 10 minutes doesn’t feel like progress.


----------



## toaster

Do you guys remember when we used to have hair resolution threads at the end of the year? And talk about what our goals were and how we were going to achieve them?

I hope I’m still doing wash and go’s through 2022. I hope to fix my haircut. I hope my hair is APL all the way around when curly.

To get there I’m going to keep doing what I’m doing. Is it boring? Yes. Does it take forever? Yes. Does it work? YES. 

I would like to figure out a quicker wash and go strategy for travel or when I don’t feel like spending hours on my hair.


----------



## classychic1908

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved 14 day hair? I think if I could have it last that long It might be easier for me to come back to the loose hair side again
> 
> Has anyone noticed the formula change for Eco Slay from the tub to the pouch? I've been reading on their website reviews that there was a formula change....


I usually wear my wash n go for 2 weeks, and I've gone longer.  I start with a firm gel cast and I add a bit of gel to refresh if needed.


----------



## Napp

classychic1908 said:


> I usually wear my wash n go for 2 weeks, and I've gone longer.  I start with a firm gel cast and I add a bit of gel to refresh if needed.


Any product recommendations? How do you wear your hair at night?


----------



## classychic1908

Napp said:


> Any product recommendations? How do you wear your hair at night?


I like aloe juice and UFD as a leave in, with Eco Krystal on top these days.  But honestly any old fashioned hard cast gel will do. Aloe juice (bonus if I have time to infuse herbs) and glycerin make an excellent refreshing spray that makes my hair more pliable if needed on day 2 and  adds moisture on top of the firm cast.  This may also work to give extra moisture without sacrificing longevity, if you find you can't get a hard cast with a leave in underneath your gel.

I sleep with my hair in a pineapple or a bun, with a silk scarf  My goal is moist pliable hair that isn't frozen after day 1 and the initial styling, but the curls are smoothed and sealed with gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think today is going to be my last day of the hydration challenge. I’m going to go back to my normal Saturday wash schedule tomorrow. If something magical was going to happen in the last 2 days I guess I’m going to miss out. 

My hair feels nice and soft and it looks decent, but not being able to get it to lay how I want is really annoying.


----------



## faithVA

Day 3 is done. Not sure if I used more product. Will see how it dries and how long it takes. So far my hair dries around 9 pm. 

Day 1................................Day 2..................................Day 3


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA is you hair wet in all 3 pictures or just the last one?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA is you hair wet in all 3 pictures or just the last one?



It is wet in all 3. They are taken about 5 minutes out of the shower.

I can tell my hair is wetter today because my head feels colder than usual.

In fairness, I added water to my leave-in on days 2 and 3, which I didn't do in the first one.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Do you guys remember when we used to have hair resolution threads at the end of the year? And talk about what our goals were and how we were going to achieve them?
> 
> I hope I’m still doing wash and go’s through 2022. I hope to fix my haircut. I hope my hair is APL all the way around when curly.
> 
> To get there I’m going to keep doing what I’m doing. Is it boring? Yes. Does it take forever? Yes. Does it work? YES.
> 
> I would like to figure out a quicker wash and go strategy for travel or when I don’t feel like spending hours on my hair.


I have some things I want in 2022 as well. I need to think about them some more to get clear. Some of them, I not sure are feasible for 2022.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It is wet in all 3. They are taken about 5 minutes out of the shower.
> 
> I can tell my hair is wetter today because my head feels colder than usual.
> 
> In fairness, I added water to my leave-in on days 2 and 3, which I didn't do in the first one.


You hair looks wetter each day!  There is clear progress.


----------



## GGsKin

Wash day was today. I started by rinsing my hair in 4 sections for at least 5 mins each. Then used a mix of clay, neem and brahmi on scalp and hair. Rinsed in the shower and DC with SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask, while I showered. Used diluted KCCC for my wng and put two flat twists in the front.


----------



## Napp

GGsKin said:


> Wash day was today. I started by rinsing my hair in 4 sections for at least 5 mins each. Then used a mix of clay, neem and brahmi on scalp and hair. Rinsed in the shower and DC with SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask, while I showered. Used diluted KCCC for my wng and put two flat twists in the front.


Your hair looks great! How do you preserve your curls at night?


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> Wash day was today. I started by rinsing my hair in 4 sections for at least 5 mins each. Then used a mix of clay, neem and brahmi on scalp and hair. Rinsed in the shower and DC with SSI Juicy Curls Hair Mask, while I showered. Used diluted KCCC for my wng and put two flat twists in the front.


I've missed seeing your hair. You have such great hang time. Your hair looks wonderful.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> Your hair looks great! How do you preserve your curls at night?


Thanks @Napp. I pull it low in a banana clip and tie with a silk scarf, or tie with a silk scarf and pull back into a low pony using a hair band over the scarf, to avoid lasting dents.

ETA: I also lightly band my ends.


----------



## GettingKinky

I did a bad job of documenting my progress with the hydration challenge, but I feel like my hair got frizzier each day. I can’t wait to clarify and style with gel tomorrow


----------



## GGsKin

faithVA said:


> I've missed seeing your hair. You have such great hang time. Your hair looks wonderful.


Thank you @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Today's day 4. Today is the first time that I can ever remember my hair starting to feel heavy with water. Usually as soon as conditioner touches my hair, my hair turns into a big poof ball. It did better today. Not a drastic change but noticeable for me. Unfortunately, after I put in my leave-in, somehow I managed to stick my head back under the running water  So there is no telling how this is going to turn out. My SO says my hair is darker and really curly. I myself can't tell the difference from yesterday's. I did shake it more today than usual.

Day 1................................Day 2...................................Day 3.............................Day 4


----------



## faithVA

I'm back to work on Monday, so I will get up early to finish my last 2 days of the challenge. Then on Wednesday, I will get up earlier so I can color my hair and then do a wash and go. The timing will be perfect. I like to color my hair at least a week in advance of getting my hair done because my color bleeds during the shampoo after my color. Then I will do a wash and go that Tuesday before my appointment on Thursday. That should give her a good idea of what my 3rd day hair looks like. That's the plan  Now to just get up early.


----------



## faithVA

Happy New Year's Ladies. Happy 2022. 

I'm going to have to keep reminding myself it is a new year.


----------



## toaster

Happy new year!!! I hope 2022 brings everyone good health and happiness.


----------



## GettingKinky

Happy 2022 everyone!!

I will still be around here continuing to wash n go and waiting for my hair to get longer.

But one of my goals for the year is to spend less time online so if I’m successful you won’t see me quite as much. My initial goal is to only check this site once a day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Happy 2022 everyone!!
> 
> I will still be around here continuing to wash n go and waiting for my hair to get longer.
> 
> But one of my goals for the year is to spend less time online so if I’m successful you won’t see me quite as much. My initial goal is to only check this site once a day.


Aww! We will miss you. Happy 2022 to you. May your year be great!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Happy 2022!

I know it's the WNG thread but I blowdried today for the first time in IDK when (not in the past 365 for sure) and asked my sister to give me a trim. My ends feel so much nicer and cleaner. Now to see what this looks like when I actually WNG again 

Let me also add that it was easy to tell how much the condition of my hair has improved since I changed my haircare practices. I shampooed and conditioned with the Matrix Sleek shampoo and conditioners, applied Chi Silk Infusion, and blow dried with the comb attachment. My hair stayed detangled, since I started that process during the shampoo, and it was super easy to blow out. After the blowout, my hair still felt hydrated, soft to the touch, and very 'light' and bouncy.

I could also tell how much my hair has grown back since my major haircut in April 2021. I'm excited to see what progress I can make throughout this year ahead.


----------



## faithVA

I did day 5 today. Going to post days 5 to 7 all at once. It is a pain uploading pictures so I will do them all on the same day. Decided to postpone my color day until Thursday. So Wednesday I will do a full shampoo, condition, leave-in and twist to get ready for color on Thursday.

What did I notice about my hair today? I probably used way too much leave in on days 3 and 4, so it is starting to build up on my hair. My hair could probably use a little shampoo right now  

My hair does get wet faster and hold water just a little longer.
My hair doesn't go poof as soon as the conditioner hits it. 
Each day I use way less conditioner than the previous day to cover the same hair. 
My hair stays smoother with conditioner
Each day my hair takes longer to dry
Peppermint Pattie does care what I'm doing. She is still trying to stick straight up in the air 

The proof will be in the pudding on Thursday.


----------



## GettingKinky

I clarified yesterday and styled with gel  

I don’t know if the hydration challenge has made a difference but, I’m just happy to back to gel.

I used ICH instead of jello shot and ICH is the BEST for smoothing. Something about the texture just makes it work perfectly. It doesn’t last quite a long as jello shot, but it’s amazing gel. 


faithVA said:


> Aww! We will miss you. Happy 2022 to you. May your year be great!


I will still be here, just not multiple times a day. My plan is to allow myself to check the site first thing in the morning on weekends, and during my lunch break on weekdays.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> I hope school is going well for you and you are getting a little break. It can be hard to take care of the hair with the demanding requirements of school. Not sure how long your hair is but maybe just keep it simple with a shampoo, condition and bun or when time is super short, just a condition and bun.


Thank you! I might give this a shot for those times when I’m really out of it but I’ve actually never bunned my loose hair before. (I’m an early elementary teacher & these last couple years have just been TOUGH.)

I agree, your hair is looking really good!
I’m so glad to be here and see the diversity of what our hair can do… and hear about what products & techniques are out there so I can _try_ to reform my product junkie ways 


Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## faithVA

Completed day 6 before work. It actually made me move a little faster knowing I needed to sign on for work. My hair definitely needs some shampoo to get rid of the build up but I think I'm fine finishing up tomorrow. As usual I've already changed my plans 

Tuesday: Last day of Lou's Challenge
Wednesday: Shampoo, condition, Leave-in - Twist it up
Thursday: Take a break
Friday: Color + CCS (do a wash and go)

This should set me up for another wash and go on Tuesday.

If she has to reschedule my appointment then none of this will happen  I will just go back into twist.


----------



## janaq2003

Idk if I'm too heavy handed with my topper or what but.. my wetline is giving me flakes.. and I haven't changed anything in my wng routine


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

janaq2003 said:


> Idk if I'm too heavy handed with my topper or what but.. my wetline is giving me flakes.. and I haven't changed anything in my wng routine



Wetline used to give me flakes when I applied too much too


----------



## Napp

For Ecoslay Jello shot users: Does it flake on you after a couple of days?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> For Ecoslay Jello shot users: Does it flake on you after a couple of days?



It's never flaked on me.


----------



## toaster

@Napp no, it never flakes on me!

since you were asking earlier, here is my wash and go at 14 days. I’ve been way too lazy to wash my hair, and my Ulta order should be here tomorrow so I can start my hydration challenge. My hair has been in ponytails, buns, down, I’ve been working out, etc. it’s not the nearest, but it’s fine?


----------



## Napp

My eco slay is coming in the mail today! I cant wait to try it!


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> For Ecoslay Jello shot users: Does it flake on you after a couple of days?


I haven’t had any flaking. I use it on top of UFD and don’t have any problems.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster that’s an impressive 14 day wash n go. It should inspire me to spend more time when I apply my gels, but I just don’t have that level of patience in me.


----------



## faithVA

I finished Lou's challenge yesterday and today cleansed, conditioned, applied leave-in and put in some twist to get ready for color day.

Overall it did improve my hydration, however, it did not get me to full hydration. Based on what I know about my hair that makes sense. In 2020 it took 45 days of back to back water days to get me from one level to the next. I probably need more than 8 days. But every little bit helps.

*What I noticed*
1. The biggest thing is that my hair holds a bit more water than it was holding onto before. I am hoping this translates to at least 1 extra day of my wash and go. 
2. Even though a leave-in doesn't hold moisture in my hair all day, over the 8 day period, my hair was more wearable and contained more curls. You can't see it in the pictures.
3. I used less product as the days went on. I used far less conditioner and leave-in as I got towards the end.


*What I want to keep*
At least once a month I want to do 3 to 5 days of back to back hydration. I will simplify the process though and keep the rinse, 1x condition and then a very simple gel application to hold the hair until the next day. However, I will be more definitive after meeting with my stylist and seeing how long my wash and go lasts.

I think I deleted pictures for one of the days but it must have looked like the previous day or I wouldn't have deleted it.


Day 1...............................Day 2.......................................Day 3.......................Day 4........................................Day 6...........................Day 7...................................Day 8



Will be back with wash and go pictures this weekend.


----------



## toaster

Great results @faithVA ! Loved following along and looking forward to your wash and go and also your stylist visit.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA 

you did such a good job of documenting and observing the changes in your hair. 

I also noticed that after a few days my hair didn’t seem to need as much conditioner 

Over all I feel that this process is a battle between gaining hydration v gaining buildup.

For me I think the take away will be to spend more time rinsing my hair before I add my shampoo for my weekly wash. I’m pretty sure I won’t repeat the challenge because I really didn’t like the way my hair looked with only leave in.


----------



## toaster

I did day 1 of the challenge and promptly decided it is not for me. Partially because I was so irritated with myself for going 2 weeks without a wash and my hair was tangled.

My hair is now coated in leave in and in two flat twists. I’ll keep it like this until Saturday, do a conditioner rinse, and put it back in flat twists.

Next week I’ll do my full wash and go process again.

I need gel or a style to keep my hair in place.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Her hair came out nice. Now I’m tempted to try Miche Beauty mousse 

Can y’all see this ?



> MICHE Beauty (mee-sh) on Instagram: "Short on time?! ⏰ or do you just like to keep your routine simple?! This product is for you! ⁣ ⁣ We only used ONE Styling product to achieve this hydrated, shiny and defined wash and go - ✨our new SET Curl Definin
> 
> 
> MICHE Beauty (mee-sh) shared a post on Instagram: "Short on time?! ⏰ or do you just like to keep your routine simple?! This product is for you! ⁣ ⁣ We only used ONE Styling product to achieve this hydrated, shiny and defined wash and go - ✨our new SET Curl Defining Mousse ✨ This is a MUST HAVE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Her hair came out nice. Now I’m tempted to try Miche Beauty mousse
> 
> Can y’all see this ?


I can see it. I think you can see it as long as you have an IG account.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Her hair came out nice. Now I’m tempted to try Miche Beauty mousse
> 
> Can y’all see this ?


I saw it when I clicked in the link, but  it doesn’t show up on here.

I’ve had my eye on it since they released it. I’ve been waiting for more reviews on YouTube. I want to see how much shine it gives on various people.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Her hair came out nice. Now I’m tempted to try Miche Beauty mousse
> 
> Can y’all see this ?


Her hair is very defined but kinda flat looking. I'm not sure how I feel about the results


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It seems a lot of the stylists using the mousse only lately have gone for the defined but flat look.  Its grown on me but I know with my hair on day two its fluffed out with volume @Napp


----------



## Napp

Does anyone else seal their ends at night with a butter or oil? I know the ends are exposed in a wash n go so I was wondering if I could seal my ends with oils or butters for extra protection? I wonder if its worth the extra manipulation and possible destruction of the gel cast.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Does anyone else seal their ends at night with a butter or oil? I know the ends are exposed in a wash n go so I was wondering if I could seal my ends with oils or butters for extra protection? I wonder if its worth the extra manipulation and possible destruction of the gel cast.


Mizani promotes using their 25 Miracle  Oil on the hair nightly for wash and goes. I really didn't see it affect the cast much when I tried it for a few weeks. I can't say I saw any improvements either. Supposedly, it is penetrative. 

I was thinking about doing something like that to protect my ends too. The extra care to the ends of hair worn straight worked very well for me in the past. Somehow, I think re-gelling the ends might keep the curls from curling/tangling around themselves while not messing up the look. That really wouldn't be a nightly thing though.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Her hair came out nice. Now I’m tempted to try Miche Beauty mousse
> 
> Can y’all see this ?


I wonder if this mousse has more hold than The Doux. Since it’s black owned I’ll add it to my list of potential products to try.


----------



## yamilee21

Napp said:


> Does anyone else seal their ends at night with a butter or oil? I know the ends are exposed in a wash n go so I was wondering if I could seal my ends with oils or butters for extra protection? I wonder if its worth the extra manipulation and possible destruction of the gel cast.



I don’t use gel much, other than my edges, so I can’t really speak to the aspect of the gel cast. However, when I wear my hair out (twists, twist outs, straightened), I generally do seal the ends at night with oil or a shea butter mix; not always every night, usually every other night. The main benefit for me is that doing so drastically reduces single-strand knots (the bane of my hair’s existence). The only time I slack is when my hair is up/in a bun, because whatever product seems to stay on the hair longer… or in the summer, when I might wash/co-wash every other day.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I wonder if this mousse has more hold than The Doux. Since it’s black owned I’ll add it to my list of potential products to try.


I want to know too. I was turned off when I saw her original vid for the mousse. I figured it might not have enough hold at first.

I guess Michelle made this most recent vid because people (like me) were wondering why she would have 2 people do a wash n go and then the more textured model’s hair do a rod set instead.

I’m talking about this vid.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I want to know too. I was turned off when I saw her original vid for the mousse. I figured it might not have enough hold at first.
> 
> I guess Michelle made this most recent vid because people (like me) were wondering why she would have 2 people do a wash n go and then the more textured model’s hair do a rod set instead.
> 
> I’m talking about this vid.


That was a silly decision. I understand wanting to show the versatility of the product but this is was not it

Here is the link of the same model getting her wash and go done with just the foam









						MICHE Beauty (mee-sh) on Instagram: "Do you typically use a mousse when styling your natural curls?!  Let us know in the comments! ⁣ ⁣ Here are some benefits of using a mousse: ⁣ ✅ Quick drying ⁣ ✅ Great definition without the stiffness ⁣ ✅ Effortles
					

MICHE Beauty (mee-sh) shared a post on Instagram: "Do you typically use a mousse when styling your natural curls?!  Let us know in the comments! ⁣ ⁣ Here are some benefits of using a mousse: ⁣ ✅ Quick drying ⁣ ✅ Great definition without the stiffness ⁣ ✅ Effortless volume ⁣ ✅ Doesn’t flake  ...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> Does anyone else seal their ends at night with a butter or oil? I know the ends are exposed in a wash n go so I was wondering if I could seal my ends with oils or butters for extra protection? I wonder if its worth the extra manipulation and possible destruction of the gel cast.


I've sealed it in the past, with a shea butter mix while styling in a wash n go. It wasn't nightly. My hair seemed to be thriving then, but I also remember (depending on the mix) my hair could sometimes also attract build up of lint, or a gluey-texture. So I'd just rinse for a while longer. Mostly I enjoyed it, I just got lazy with mixing up my butter. I should get back to it. I also documented a lot in the original shea butter thread.


----------



## GettingKinky

My UFD/ICH set lasted for 7 days. It doesn’t look quite as good as days 1-5, but still wearable.
I don’t know if it’s because I clarified before this set or if it’s because I did the hydration challenge for 5 days.
Tomorrow I’m going back to UFD/JS


----------



## LavenderMint

My last two sets taught me that using same brand products keeps me from that weird pilling I tend to get in the front of my head. I used the Kinky Curly duo & then next set I used Trepadora Leave-In, Papaya Slip & the Bamboo Glaze. Neither brand gave me any trouble. (Not counting the fact that in spite of using the leave-in my hair felt super parched & lost definition in the back of my head very quickly. By today, the back of my head looked like a cotton ball.) Except now that I think about it, both of those sets were done on EXTREMELY clean hair, as in my hair was washed more than twice *and* with clarifying shampoo. Things to consider. 

Tonight’s set, I used UFD & ICH for the first time.
I wonder how that pair will turn out on that section of my hair since I didn’t use a clarifying shampoo this go round.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I feel silly, but I just had a realization after having 2 back to back WNGs that looked much better than my "usual" over the past few months. 

I made a major move in July of last year to my hometown, right? I stayed with my sister for several months until I purchased a home of my own (which came to fruition exactly one month ago). I was using her tabletop dryer because my own tabletop dryer was sitting in storage. Both are ancient, bought during the old relaxer and wrap days of the early 2000s, by the way  but we do what we can with what we got 

Anyway, now that I'm all moved in, I started back using my own dryer, and lo and behold, this thing gets *much more* noticeably hotter than the one I was using at my sister's house. Even though I was sitting underneath for roughly the same length of time, my hair has been getting *much dryer* before going about my day, resulting in a better set. 

Seems so simple, but I had a 'duh, why didn't you realize this before' moment. I was blaming the fuzzies on the ultra humid summery Florida weather, which may still be a factor  It's a tad bit cooler weather now, so we'll see. I hope the 'better looking sets' trend continues. I'll be a very happy woman.


----------



## GettingKinky

@sunshinebeautiful don’t you love having a-ha moments?  I keep a list of mine so I don’t forget them.
getting ready to hop in the shower as soon as my 10 minutes with olaplex 3 are up.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I’m jealous that you can put you wash n go up in a bun and then wear it down again. I know mine would be a disaster after I wore a bun.


----------



## faithVA

I haven't done a wng since October. I will have to wait until Tuesday to see if Lou's Hydration challenge helped. My hair always acts differently after color so today isn't a good measure. My hair definitely acted better today. It held more water and was smoother after the conditioner. 

Hopefully, the stylist will help me figure out if I'm using too much or too little product. I definitely need some shaping.

Colored, shampooed and conditioned with Madison Reed
Sectioned my hair into 4 sections
Used 1 pump of UFD on each section
Used about 1 tsp of Jello Shot on each section. 
Added a little water and let it sit


I diffused for 20 minutes. I think a dryer does a better job, but I won't buy a dryer until I'm sure I'm going to stick with the wng life.


----------



## faithVA

Here is a comparison with the last time I visited my stylist.

July/2021                  January/2022


----------



## toaster

Look at that growth @faithVA !!! Loving the color too. Can’t wait for your trim update.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> Here is a comparison with the last time I visited my stylist.
> 
> July/2021                  January/2022
> View attachment 478317View attachment 478315



I love when pics show all our efforts aren't in vain lol. Great progress!


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s great progress @faithVA your hair looks thicker/denser - yay for shrinkage!

I spent much longer rinsing my hair before I shampoo’d yesterday. My hair felt wetter and smoother, but the end result looked the same as always. 
as much as I like jello shot, nothing beats the smoothing power of ICH.


----------



## faithVA

Thanks everyone. There is definitely progress. I'm not in love yet. Hopefully, 2022 will bring some love


----------



## GettingKinky

Clarifying is magic. My hair looks so good when I clarify. I wish I could do it every week.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Clarifying is magic. My hair looks so good when I clarify. I wish I could do it every week.



I haven't clarified in awhile. This is a reminder to do so.


----------



## faithVA

Set my hair today for my appointment Thursday. Today I shingled then I smoothed. Shingling gives me more definition but I'm hoping smoothing helps it stay stretched out a bit longer.


----------



## Napp

Your hair looks good @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Your hair looks good @faithVA


Thank you Napp. That's kind of you.


----------



## GettingKinky

are you getting a dry cut @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> are you getting a dry cut @faithVA


No, because this is a new stylist. I'm going through the new curlfriend experience on Thursday.


----------



## faithVA

My hair is pretty much dry. I know most like to lick in their curls with a dryer to avoid shrinkage and frizz, but I don't notice more shrinkage or frizz when I air dry. Maybe when its longer it will be more noticeable.

I like the way my curls dried, so maybe smoothing and shaking is the thing

Sorry if my pictures are big. Was trying to do it from my phone


----------



## faithVA

Looking at my curls up close, they sort of clump, but within a clump I have strands going in different directions. Maybe more smoothing helps with that.


----------



## GGsKin

faithVA said:


> Looking at my curls up close, they sort of clump, but within a clump I have strands going in different directions. Maybe more smoothing helps with that.


Smile, your hair looks good  . My hair does the same thing especially on top, but yes, the smoothing and stretching does help create more 'order', if you could call it that lol.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> Smile, your hair looks good  . My hair does the same thing especially on top, but yes, the smoothing and stretching does help create more 'order', if you could call it that lol.


Thank You. I hope my hair can look more like yours when she grows up. But she may just be a super big fro  

Thanks for letting me know about the smoothing. I hadn't really noticed it until I took the close up. I'm not sure if I care, unless it helps me maintain a style longer.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m going to start incorporating a mid-week ccs again. Now that I have a standing dryer & a dedicated place to keep it I find myself wanting to use it. 
The UFD & ICH worked very nicely together to define. I did notice a change in definition since I smoothed instead of raked as usual. The only thing is that smoothing seems to give me a lot more frizz from roots to mid-shaft. I don’t know if it’s removing product near my roots or if it’s just that my hair is dehydrated. Either way, I can probably stand to continue refining my smoothing technique. Also, I’m loving the Carol’s Daughter wash day delight detangling conditioner in the jar. I wish more conditioners had that level of slip.


----------



## Napp

LavenderMint said:


> I’m going to start incorporating a mid-week ccs again. Now that I have a standing dryer & a dedicated place to keep it I find myself wanting to use it.
> The UFD & ICH worked very nicely together to define. I did notice a change in definition since I smoothed instead of raked as usual. The only thing is that smoothing seems to give me a lot more frizz from roots to mid-shaft. I don’t know if it’s removing product near my roots or if it’s just that my hair is dehydrated. Either way, I can probably stand to continue refining my smoothing technique. Also, I’m loving the Carol’s Daughter wash day delight detangling conditioner in the jar. I wish more conditioners had that level of slip.


Which conditioner? The blue or the pink label?


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> I’m going to start incorporating a mid-week ccs again. Now that I have a standing dryer & a dedicated place to keep it I find myself wanting to use it.
> The UFD & ICH worked very nicely together to define. I did notice a change in definition since I smoothed instead of raked as usual. The only thing is that smoothing seems to give me a lot more frizz from roots to mid-shaft. I don’t know if it’s removing product near my roots or if it’s just that my hair is dehydrated. Either way, I can probably stand to continue refining my smoothing technique. Also, I’m loving the Carol’s Daughter wash day delight detangling conditioner in the jar. I wish more conditioners had that level of slip.


I noticed that my set isn’t as good as usual this week and I put more effort into smoothing. 
I never thought smoothing could increase my frizz, but maybe you’re on to something.

Luckily have an appointment to dye my grays today so I have to redo my hair and I don’t have to live with this frizzy set for the rest of the week.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer, finally setting my first wash and go since before Christmas!

I missed my hair and won’t be taking a long break from wash and go’s like this again for a while. My hair thrives when I go from one set to the next. Roller set to roller set, twist out to twist out, or wash and go to wash and go. The curl memory and parts and staying detangled when I just repeat styles makes wash day so much easier.

Also, I need a trim. Maybe next week when I detangle my hair I’ll trim 1/2 inch in the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m thinking of taking a break and doing buns for awhile. But I also want to do a wash n go this weekend because I don’t know why the one I did last Saturday came out so poorly.

I guess I’ll see how I feel Saturday morning.


----------



## kimpaur

Camille Rose Curl Maker + ICH got me sitting here with the Pikachu face
 
LOVE!
It looked so perfect wet- but after sitting under the dryer it still came out frizzier than I would have liked. I really think it's because I did a lot of raking, instead of smoothing.  I almost want to wash my hair and do it all over again   but I'll give it a few days.

My hair has really grown so much, but honestly I'm just not feeling the shape  
I keep going back and forth about booking this curly cut but I think it's time!


----------



## faithVA

Had my New Curlfriend Experience with my new stylist and it is a win. First, she is less than 20 minutes from me. 

She has great communication skills. I mentioned the email last month answering my questions. And this morning she sent me a text before I left home telling me she was running late. I love the courtesy.

We had our initial conversation and we went through all of the history, questions, problems, etc. I explained to her that I need my hair to fit my lifestyle and my first priority is not perfect hair. I need to ride my bike and be able to come home and put it in a puff and call it a day. And I really felt she understood what I was saying. I could tell that she developed a strategy around that versus trying to do a specific shape. I told her since it is just going to turn into a fro anyway lets just make it a fro from day 1. Let's not even bother trying to do parts or bangs or whatever because they are non-existent by day 2.

We finished our conversation and she brought out the scissors  What are those for?  She said, well if you want a fro and you want your hair to look wearable by day 3 and you are the one to style it, then I need to start shaping it now based on how you have styled it.  It made sense. I just wasn't ready for the scissors.

I was facing the mirror and what she was cutting made sense and it wasn't a lot. 

She does all curl types so lots of different products but she has UFD, Innersense, The Doux, AG and some other stuff. She has all the Innersense stuff. I need to see if she can stock up on some Trepadora stuff when it becomes available. Anyway!

At the bowl, I got a clarifying cleanse with Undo The Goo or something like that. She did a hard water cleanse with something else. She used Innersense Color Radiance shampoo and conditioner. She was super gentle so I asked that she give me one of those black mama washes. Put some pressure in there  She used the Innersense conditioner. Then I got a steam mist treatment with so tea tree oil which was very nice. 

She used UFD and ICH. We talked about the amounts but she isn't exact. I'm sure I use more than she does because salons like that fluffy look versus the super defined. But she didn't have any issues with what I was using. I'm going to stick with my 4 pumps of UFD. 

She showed me the amount of water she used and she did it after the ICH. Just enough to smooth the product through the hair. She did a lot of smoothing from shampoo through styling. And she used the Felicia Leatherwood brush with the conditioner in. She put a little The Doux on the front of my hair.

She had me shake left/right & front/back and then she pinned up the front because it falls. I probably sat under the dryer 35 minutes. It was short. 

She took a blow dryer on cool and fluffed the hair because it was a bit flat looking. Then she took a towel and flattened my hair down until it looked like it does when I wake up in the morning  I didn't even know you could do that. Then she used the blow dryer again and fluffed it out and it looked so much better. Then I fluffed it a bit like I would do in the morning.

Then we discussed the shape. I wanted to keep the fro rounded with soft sides and no harsh tapering. She gave me some options and then she snipped and shaped.

The appointment was a little bit over 3 hours. And I'm satisfied with the service and the styling. I made my next appointment for March. I will just get a hydrate and a style because I miss the pampering of a salon. At that appointment we will determine when I need another cut.

This is my day 3 hair before the visit. 


This is after my visit. Not sure why the selfie camera shot looks different from the other camera shot


----------



## faithVA

I learned a few things from the stylist today.

After I came from under the dryer she said, I'm going to let you sit for a few minutes. She said UFD feels dry but after a few minutes it can feel wet and sticky. I had that same experience when I sat under the dryer so it was good to hear her say that because now I know it is a thing. 

I sometimes don't feel like being bothered with diffusing and I just blow dry at the end of the day. It was good to see her use the blow dryer to fluff and arrange the hair. And she used it on cool so I will keep that noted.

Using the towel to flatten the hair and then using the blow dryer to fluff it was not something I had any clue about. Of course I have to dry the hair first but, it is something I can definitely do if I want my 1st day hair to look fuller.

She also had me tilt my head back and pinned the front so it would dry in position. 

The last thing I remember, is watching her shingle the hair. She smoothed and smoothed and then shingled, but she shingled really slowly and didn't let the hair spring back. I will need to try that when I want to have more length. 

I will just keep note of these things. I doubt that I would do most of these on a regular basis.


----------



## faithVA

kimpaur said:


> Camille Rose Curl Maker + ICH got me sitting here with the Pikachu face
> View attachment 478455
> LOVE!
> It looked so perfect wet- but after sitting under the dryer it still came out frizzier than I would have liked. I really think it's because I did a lot of raking, instead of smoothing.  I almost want to wash my hair and do it all over again   but I'll give it a few days.
> 
> My hair has really grown so much, but honestly I'm just not feeling the shape
> I keep going back and forth about booking this curly cut but I think it's time!


Did you take any pictures?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

faithVA said:


> Had my New Curlfriend Experience with my new stylist and it is a win. First, she is less than 20 minutes from me.
> 
> She has great communication skills. I mentioned the email last month answering my questions. And this morning she sent me a text before I left home telling me she was running late. I love the courtesy.
> 
> We had our initial conversation and we went through all of the history, questions, problems, etc. I explained to her that I need my hair to fit my lifestyle and my first priority is not perfect hair. I need to ride my bike and be able to come home and put it in a puff and call it a day. And I really felt she understood what I was saying. I could tell that she developed a strategy around that versus trying to do a specific shape. I told her since it is just going to turn into a fro anyway lets just make it a fro from day 1. Let's not even bother trying to do parts or bangs or whatever because they are non-existent by day 2.
> 
> We finished our conversation and she brought out the scissors  What are those for?  She said, well if you want a fro and you want your hair to look wearable by day 3 and you are the one to style it, then I need to start shaping it now based on how you have styled it.  It made sense. I just wasn't ready for the scissors.
> 
> I was facing the mirror and what she was cutting made sense and it wasn't a lot.
> 
> She does all curl types so lots of different products but she has UFD, Innersense, The Doux, AG and some other stuff. She has all the Innersense stuff. I need to see if she can stock up on some Trepadora stuff when it becomes available. Anyway!
> 
> At the bowl, I got a clarifying cleanse with Undo The Goo or something like that. She did a hard water cleanse with something else. She used Innersense Color Radiance shampoo and conditioner. She was super gentle so I asked that she give me one of those black mama washes. Put some pressure in there  She used the Innersense conditioner. Then I got a steam mist treatment with so tea tree oil which was very nice.
> 
> She used UFD and ICH. We talked about the amounts but she isn't exact. I'm sure I use more than she does because salons like that fluffy look versus the super defined. But she didn't have any issues with what I was using. I'm going to stick with my 4 pumps of UFD.
> 
> She showed me the amount of water she used and she did it after the ICH. Just enough to smooth the product through the hair. She did a lot of smoothing from shampoo through styling. And she used the Felicia Leatherwood brush with the conditioner in. She put a little The Doux on the front of my hair.
> 
> She had me shake left/right & front/back and then she pinned up the front because it falls. I probably sat under the dryer 35 minutes. It was short.
> 
> She took a blow dryer on cool and fluffed the hair because it was a bit flat looking. Then she took a towel and flattened my hair down until it looked like it does when I wake up in the morning  I didn't even know you could do that. Then she used the blow dryer again and fluffed it out and it looked so much better. Then I fluffed it a bit like I would do in the morning.
> 
> Then we discussed the shape. I wanted to keep the fro rounded with soft sides and no harsh tapering. She gave me some options and then she snipped and shaped.
> 
> The appointment was a little bit over 3 hours. And I'm satisfied with the service and the styling. I made my next appointment for March. I will just get a hydrate and a style because I miss the pampering of a salon. At that appointment we will determine when I need another cut.
> 
> This is my day 3 hair before the visit.
> View attachment 478457
> 
> This is after my visit. Not sure why the selfie camera shot looks different from the other camera shot
> 
> View attachment 478459View attachment 478461



Your hair looks REALLY good. She did a fantastic job! So glad it was a good experience for you.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Your hair looks REALLY good. She did a fantastic job! So glad it was a good experience for you.


Thank You. I was very pleased with the final result. So glad I found someone close by.


----------



## toaster

Oooh @faithVA I can tell you’re feeling your hair because you didn’t cover your face with your phone!!!

It looks amazing! And it sounds like you two had a real connection. She wasn’t trying to give you a particular cut, she wanted the cut to be particular to you.

This is going to grow out so well, too! I’m so happy


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Oooh @faithVA I can tell you’re feeling your hair because you didn’t cover your face with your phone!!!
> 
> It looks amazing! And it sounds like you two had a real connection. She wasn’t trying to give you a particular cut, she wanted the cut to be particular to you.
> 
> This is going to grow out so well, too! I’m so happy


Thank you Toaster.

You are so funny. I don't cover my face because of my hair. I cover my face because Lawd sometimes I look so old and my eyes look so tired, I can't stand it.
And I also think the selfie pic shows a better pic of my hair than the other one. I don't know why they look different to me but they do.


But I do like my hair and even more SO likes it. His face just lit up when he saw it.


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA I’m really liking that cut. Having the lift in the front is very becoming of you. Something about the color and shape made me think of that Diane De Costa book cover.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> @faithVA I’m really liking that cut. Having the lift in the front is very becoming of you. Something about the color and shape made me think of that Diane De Costa book cover.


Thank You. I do prefer to wear my hair off my face. I feel like I look younger when my hair is pulled back in a puff or bun. 

I had to go look her up. I wasn't familiar. But yeah, I wouldn't mind having big hair like that. My flat twist out would look something like that but it may be a while to get my curly hair that big. https://www.simpleebeautiful.com/diane-da-costa


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I noticed that my set isn’t as good as usual this week and I put more effort into smoothing.
> I never thought smoothing could increase my frizz, but maybe you’re on to something.
> 
> Luckily have an appointment to dye my grays today so I have to redo my hair and I don’t have to live with this frizzy set for the rest of the week.



Watching her smooth today, there really is a technique to smoothing which keeps the hair smooth and doesn't bother the gel that is already on the hair. Maybe it is smoothing with the flat of the hand. But it is easier when they do it because they are using both hands, smoothing with the flat of the hand on one hand and then doing something with the thumb on the other. I'm going to have to watch her multiple time to see if I can get it. 

But she smoothed a lot and it didn't impact the gel application at all.


----------



## toaster

There’s a salon here in Chicago and the owner did a cut it kinky course pre-pandemic. She offers a twice monthly wash and go “membership.”

Im going to keep this in my mind. Only having to do my own hair twice a month would be nice.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> There’s a salon here in Chicago and the owner did a cut it kinky course pre-pandemic. She offers a twice monthly wash and go “membership.”
> 
> Im going to keep this in my mind. Only having to do my own hair twice a month would be nice.


The way your wash and goes last, you can not do your hair at all. The day before your visit, condition, detangle and show up.


----------



## LavenderMint

Napp said:


> Which conditioner? The blue or the pink label?


They’re both great but the rose scent (pink label) is so strong that I won’t be purchasing that one again. Unfortunately, I must not be the only one who feels that way because the blue one (aloe scented something, much more subtle) is always sold out everywhere on the ground.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> The way your wash and goes last, you can not do your hair at all. The day before your visit, condition, detangle and show up.


This would be a dream! I’m going to try and make an appointment to see how it goes.


----------



## ckisland

Soooo. . .my hair is heat damaged all over  . All for a couple length pics. My hair didn't even stay straight for an hour. It's completely crazy. I'm so annoyed. It wasn't worth it all. So much of my curl pattern is gone when wet. The only saving grace is that the damage isn't really noticeable when I add styling product.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Soooo. . .my hair is heat damaged all over  . All for a couple length pics. My hair didn't even stay straight for an hour. It's completely crazy. I'm so annoyed. It wasn't worth it all. So much of my curl pattern is gone when wet. The only saving grace is that the damage isn't really noticeable when I add styling product.


Maybe it is only temporary. Have you tried hard protein treatments? I know that is what ladies have done in the past. They just did a hard protein treatment and then week after week of deep conditioning. Sometimes it helped.

I'm sorry this happened. I do hope it bounces back. You had such good growth and retention in 2021.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ckisland said:


> Soooo. . .my hair is heat damaged all over  . All for a couple length pics. My hair didn't even stay straight for an hour. It's completely crazy. I'm so annoyed. It wasn't worth it all. So much of my curl pattern is gone when wet. The only saving grace is that the damage isn't really noticeable when I add styling product.



OH NO! I hope your curl pattern bounces back. Did you straighten it yourself or was it professionally done?


----------



## GettingKinky

kimpaur said:


> Camille Rose Curl Maker + ICH got me sitting here with the Pikachu face
> View attachment 478455
> LOVE!
> It looked so perfect wet- but after sitting under the dryer it still came out frizzier than I would have liked. I really think it's because I did a lot of raking, instead of smoothing.  I almost want to wash my hair and do it all over again   but I'll give it a few days.
> 
> My hair has really grown so much, but honestly I'm just not feeling the shape
> I keep going back and forth about booking this curly cut but I think it's time!


Do it!!  I resisted getting a curly cut for a long time because the stylist is over an hour away, but I LOVE my curly cut and I wish I hadn’t wasted so much time before I got it.
Make sure you have a goal picture and a picture of something at your current length.


----------



## GettingKinky

@ckisland I’m so sorry to hear about your heat damage. That really sucks. I’m glad that you can hide it with styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster how much is the wash n go membership?  If I had a stylist close by that’s something I would consider.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA i feel the same way as you about having my hair off my face. I definitely look younger which is why I like puffs and buns. I should look for an out style that is off my face.

Also if I smooth my hair today I will focus on trying not to remove too much gel. I’m going to ask my stylist about it when I see her in Feb.


----------



## Napp

ckisland said:


> Soooo. . .my hair is heat damaged all over  . All for a couple length pics. My hair didn't even stay straight for an hour. It's completely crazy. I'm so annoyed. It wasn't worth it all. So much of my curl pattern is gone when wet. The only saving grace is that the damage isn't really noticeable when I add styling product.


What happened? Was a heat protestant used? I would recommend trying to get an olaplex treatment step 1 and 2. That reversed my heat damage greatly.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA i feel the same way as you about having my hair off my face. I definitely look younger which is why I like puffs and buns. I should look for an out style that is off my face.
> 
> Also if I smooth my hair today I will focus on trying not to remove too much gel. I’m going to ask my stylist about it when I see her in Feb.


I think you look great and you look young to me. I'm not sure if I remember a pic of you with your hair off your face.

Definitely ask you stylist about the smoothing. It is definitely a technique with the thumb and flat of the hand but I can't make sense of it. I will try to find a yt video. She told me I should be smoothing from the shampoo step, which I heard another stylist say. I may need longer hair for that, so I don't have to keep both arms up in the air the whole time


----------



## ckisland

faithVA said:


> Maybe it is only temporary. Have you tried hard protein treatments? I know that is what ladies have done in the past. They just did a hard protein treatment and then week after week of deep conditioning. Sometimes it helped.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened. I do hope it bounces back. You had such good growth and retention in 2021.


I haven't tried a hard protein treatment. I've never done one before because I've heard the some horror stories of it going wrong. I'll look into it though. I don't think that it's going to effect my retention (thank goodness). My hair's not shedding more or falling out or breaking off. I've done 2 or 3 washes so far and it just looks wrecked


----------



## ckisland

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OH NO! I hope your curl pattern bounces back. Did you straighten it yourself or was it professionally done?





Napp said:


> What happened? Was a heat protestant used? I would recommend trying to get an olaplex treatment step 1 and 2. That reversed my heat damage greatly.


I straightened it myself and used a spray heat protectant. I straightened on 430, which is the lowest I've ever used on my hair. Usually I do 450. I had never used the flatiron I borrowed before, and it must've been super hot. 
I'll look into olaplex. Thanks for the suggestion @Napp !


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> I haven't tried a hard protein treatment. I've never done one before because I've heard the some horror stories of it going wrong. I'll look into it though. I don't think that it's going to effect my retention (thank goodness). My hair's not shedding more or falling out or breaking off. I've done 2 or 3 washes so far and it just looks wrecked


When I had my hair analysis, she told me heat can damage the protein in our hair which is what heat damage is. She advised I do a keratin protein treatment every 4 to 6 weeks to keep the hair strong. If the protein is broken down it needs to be fortified.

If you follow the directions on the packaging for the protein treatment and follow it up with a good deep conditioner, you will be fine. Most horror stories come from people following some strangeness of yt or making up stuff.

I've had heat damage twice so unfortunately, I have experience to share   Now, I flat iron my own hair at 300 because that is all she needs.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@faithVA so glad you had a great salon experience and found a stylist you mesh with (and that's close!). Love your hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland I’m so sorry to hear about your heat damage. That really sucks. I’m glad that you can hide it with styling.


$99 a month! Not unreasonable at all!


----------



## DVAntDany

It’s a week before my haircut/trim appointment and I’m not sure I want to go anymore. I know it’s smart to have a consistent trim schedule, but I strongly dislike this style on me. I don’t want to cut away undamaged ends to maintain a style I do not like and pay $200 for it.

Am I going through an awkward phase like I experienced with locs? Is there hope that in time it will pass and I’ll have hair that I like the look of? Is this cutting method even conducive to growing hair long? I know many of the women like their hair short and are happy with their cuts, but I am not.

I know I should discuss this with my stylist but she does have a little of that BGC’s attitude. To top it off, last time I was put on a FB live without my knowledge. I took off my glasses and then she started it. I didn’t know she was even recording until she asked me to hold her phone because it fell of the tripod. She wasn’t talking to anyone but me. So then I assumed she was just recording the session because she had mentioned on IG she would start doing that for her clients to have. Turns out it wasn’t for that. She also was pretty adamant about not wanting me to change my part.

I’m just playing the game to get the job done by someone who is competent. If you ever went into the society, you’ll see several of those same folks pretending to follow the BGC doctrines are actually breaking all the rules in the YT comments. So I’m not the only one among the community who keeps quiet. 

What would you all do? The whole reason for going to a CIK stylist was so I could look stylish while I grew out my hair. I don’t feel like I’m achieving that. Quite frankly, I don’t think any cut besides a fade would look stylish at this length. I already know a fade will set me back on achieving any of my hair goals.


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Soooo. . .my hair is heat damaged all over  . All for a couple length pics. My hair didn't even stay straight for an hour. It's completely crazy. I'm so annoyed. It wasn't worth it all. So much of my curl pattern is gone when wet. The only saving grace is that the damage isn't really noticeable when I add styling product.


Have you seen the K18 treatment?  It’s supposed to be able to actually repair damage to the hair. You may want to check it out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> It’s a week before my haircut/trim appointment and I’m not sure I want to go anymore. I know it’s smart to have a consistent trim schedule, but I strongly dislike this style on me. I don’t want to cut away undamaged ends to maintain a style I do not like and pay $200 for it.
> 
> Am I going through an awkward phase like I experienced with locs? Is there hope that in time it will pass and I’ll have hair that I like the look of? Is this cutting method even conducive to growing hair long? I know many of the women like their hair short and are happy with their cuts, but I am not.
> 
> I know I should discuss this with my stylist but she does have a little of that BGC’s attitude. To top it off, last time I was put on a FB live without my knowledge. I took off my glasses and then she started it. I didn’t know she was even recording until she asked me to hold her phone because it fell of the tripod. She wasn’t talking to anyone but me. So then I assumed she was just recording the session because she had mentioned on IG she would start doing that for her clients to have. Turns out it wasn’t for that. She also was pretty adamant about not wanting me to change my part.
> 
> I’m just playing the game to get the job done by someone who is competent. If you ever went into the society, you’ll see several of those same folks pretending to follow the BGC doctrines are actually breaking all the rules in the YT comments. So I’m not the only one among the community who keeps quiet.
> 
> What would you all do? The whole reason for going to a CIK stylist was so I could look stylish while I grew out my hair. I don’t feel like I’m achieving that. Quite frankly, I don’t think any cut besides a fade would look stylish at this length. I already know a fade will set me back on achieving any of my hair goals.



I was just about to say discuss with your stylist but then I saw the second part of your sentence. I've seen other people say CIK stylist focus on shape vs length and I don't 100% agree with that method.

Once me and my stylist do our usual "hey how ya doings" she asks me if I'm happy with my hair, if I'm liking the shape, anything I want to change. I've been seeing her for years and still ask every single time. When I first started going to her I told her I wanted to let me hair grow. So for years my response to her questions were I still growing it out. Not until I told her I wasn't feeling the shape lately did she change up her cutting. Now I'm sure she could tell my top was getting way longer than my nape and I'm sure she was not surprised when I finally said let fix the shape but she let me come to that decision.

I'd have convo with her and if she's not gonna follow your wishes, find another stylist if you can.

Also $200 for a maintenance cut seems expensive.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> It’s a week before my haircut/trim appointment and I’m not sure I want to go anymore. I know it’s smart to have a consistent trim schedule, but I strongly dislike this style on me. I don’t want to cut away undamaged ends to maintain a style I do not like and pay $200 for it.
> 
> Am I going through an awkward phase like I experienced with locs? Is there hope that in time it will pass and I’ll have hair that I like the look of? Is this cutting method even conducive to growing hair long? I know many of the women like their hair short and are happy with their cuts, but I am not.
> 
> I know I should discuss this with my stylist but she does have a little of that BGC’s attitude. To top it off, last time I was put on a FB live without my knowledge. I took off my glasses and then she started it. I didn’t know she was even recording until she asked me to hold her phone because it fell of the tripod. She wasn’t talking to anyone but me. So then I assumed she was just recording the session because she had mentioned on IG she would start doing that for her clients to have. Turns out it wasn’t for that. She also was pretty adamant about not wanting me to change my part.
> 
> I’m just playing the game to get the job done by someone who is competent. If you ever went into the society, you’ll see several of those same folks pretending to follow the BGC doctrines are actually breaking all the rules in the YT comments. So I’m not the only one among the community who keeps quiet.
> 
> What would you all do? The whole reason for going to a CIK stylist was so I could look stylish while I grew out my hair. I don’t feel like I’m achieving that. Quite frankly, I don’t think any cut besides a fade would look stylish at this length. I already know a fade will set me back on achieving any of my hair goals.


@DVAntDany I wouldn’t keep seeing a stylist if I didn’t think she was listening to me. 
I think it’s good to get consistent trims, but you shouldn’t have to keep a shape you don’t like. And if she doesn’t respect that you want to grow you hair out I don’t think she’s the stylist for you. can you show her the progress/growth pictures of some of Aisha’s clients and see how she responds?
I completely agree that the DS/SSC is a cult. I even said so when I was a DS member. They are so close minded about some things, like wanting long hair.

 I see that lately BGC has taken the cult label as a badge of honor.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I was just about to say discuss with your stylist but then I saw the second part of your sentence. I've seen other people say CIK stylist focus on shape vs length and I don't 100% agree with that method.
> 
> Once me and my stylist do our usual "hey how ya doings" she asks me if I'm happy with my hair, if I'm liking the shape, anything I want to change. I've been seeing her for years and still ask every single time. When I first started going to her I told her I wanted to let me hair grow. So for years my response to her questions were I still growing it out. Not until I told her I wasn't feeling the shape lately did she change up her cutting. Now I'm sure she could tell my top was getting way longer than my nape and I'm sure she was not surprised when I finally said let fix the shape but she let me come to that decision.
> 
> I'd have convo with her and if she's not gonna follow your wishes, find another stylist if you can.
> 
> Also $200 for a maintenance cut seems expensive.


I guess I’ll go through with the appointment and see what happens. The reason it is so expensive is because I’ll be at 16 weeks post trim when I go in (costs more) and have not been “approved” to get only a cut without style.

I’ll go ahead and  prepare myself to potentially be blackballed if I choose any of the closer CIK stylist’s and start investigating ones outside of CIK.  I say this because my stylist’s assistant had initially told me that they no longer did weekends even when I pled my case.
A few weeks later I contacted the nearest CIK stylist and mentioned to her what the issue was in a very polite manner. In less than a week, my stylist’s assistant sent an email stating they could do weekends only for out of area clients. The other CIK stylist never responded back to me.

Also, the other CIK stylist is my stylist’s friend and they were doing something they called New Curl Order on IG together. Both of them are around the 2 hour to 2.5 hour drive from me. Everyone else is 4+ hours.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on the lookout for thin black elastic hairbands. I want to try and wear my hair pulled back a little. I use a buff to get my hair off my face when I wash it and I realized I like the way my hair and face look. But a bunched up buff doesn’t look very stylish. I need to find a hair band. Or maybe I can cut a buff…


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I wouldn’t keep seeing a stylist if I didn’t think she was listening to me.
> I think it’s good to get consistent trims, but you shouldn’t have to keep a shape you don’t like. And if she doesn’t respect that you want to grow you hair out I don’t think she’s the stylist for you. can you show her the progress/growth pictures of some of Aisha’s clients and see how she responds?
> I completely agree that the DS/SSC is a cult. I even said so when I was a DS member. They are so close minded about some things, like wanting long hair.
> 
> I see that lately BGC has taken the cult label as a badge of honor.


I’ll have to see what happens when I get there. Last time I didn’t want to complain too much while she had me on live. I didn’t want to be like, “nope, I want to decline that suggestion” while others were watching.

I don’t even think the A’s are on the same page right now. I watched the first official Q&A live stream for this years 30 day detox. Aishia stated the opposite of what Aeleise stated on CIK. Aishia said they both had recently talked about length retention. Aishia went on about stop worrying about length goals. She was teetering on implying that black women can’t grow long lengths.

I got off because she was having one of her Aishia-isms and claimed white rice is bleached. People rinse rice water to remove the bleach. Basically, that is what people are putting on their heads. LOL

On the flip side, Aeleise post a short clip on CIK IG telling stylist’s she teaches how to maintain a clients shape while helping them reach their hair length goals. 

There CCS methods are solid and that the only reason I even pay them any mind at this point. Plus, I wanted if they had anything by new. Occasionally, they do put up new info.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I guess I’ll go through with the appointment and see what happens. The reason it is so expensive is because I’ll be at 16 weeks post trim when I go in (costs more) and have not been “approved” to get only a cut without style.
> 
> I’ll go ahead and  prepare myself to potentially be blackballed if I choose any of the closer CIK stylist’s and start investigating ones outside of CIK.  I say this because my stylist’s assistant had initially told me that they no longer did weekends even when I pled my case.
> A few weeks later I contacted the nearest CIK stylist and mentioned to her what the issue was in a very polite manner. In less than a week, my stylist’s assistant sent an email stating they could do weekends only for out of area clients. The other CIK stylist never responded back to me.
> 
> Also, the other CIK stylist is my stylist’s friend and they were doing something they called New Curl Order on IG together. Both of them are around the 2 hour to 2.5 hour drive from me. Everyone else is 4+ hours.


I'm just going to put this out there woman to woman. I don't think you should go. I think we don't listen to ourselves often enough and we do things out of some type of obligation. You see all the warning signs. This stylist has already shown you who she is. You know who she is. Trust yourself and not other people. You are worth more than that. And you deserve to be treated well. 

Keep your money in your pocket and take some time to look for other stylists in your area even if they aren't CIK stylists. There are stylists out there who will respect you as a person and will respect your business. Do that for yourself.

And yes, I meant it in a mother tone.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’m on the lookout for thin black elastic hairbands. I want to try and wear my hair pulled back a little. I use a buff to get my hair off my face when I wash it and I realized I like the way my hair and face look. But a bunched up buff doesn’t look very stylish. I need to find a hair band. Or maybe I can cut a buff…


I was thinking about buying one of their silk lined beret and notice they had a thinish silk headband.


			Skinny Headwrap: Pretty AnntoiNets
		


Even their scrunchies are said to be used as a headband also.
https://www.prettyanntoinets.com/silk-scrunchies/silk-scrunchie-black/

I don’t know if you even care about things being silk covered but it’s the only thing I can think of that shouldn’t be damaging to the hair. Also, it comes in black and is Black Owned.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm just going to put this out there woman to woman. I don't think you should go. I think we don't listen to ourselves often enough and we do things out of some type of obligation. You see all the warning signs. This stylist has already shown you who she is. You know who she is. Trust yourself and not other people. You are worth more than that. And you deserve to be treated well.
> 
> Keep your money in your pocket and take some time to look for other stylists in your area even if they aren't CIK stylists. There are stylists out there who will respect you as a person and will respect your business. Do that for yourself.
> 
> And yes, I meant it in a mother tone.


So, Mom #2 thinks I shouldn’t go either.  I still have some time to make my decision. All I want is a trim to stay on schedule and not have to do it myself.

I live in the boondocks and unfortunately I don’t even trust the only two licensed cosmetologist in the area to touch my hair.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> @faithVA so glad you had a great salon experience and found a stylist you mesh with (and that's close!). Love your hair.


Thank You. Me too. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> $99 a month! Not unreasonable at all!


I pay more than that for 1 visit. I would definitely get it if my stylist offered it.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> Have you seen the K18 treatment?  It’s supposed to be able to actually repair damage to the hair. You may want to check it out.


Who makes the K18 treatment? 

I ended up purchasing Olaplex No 0 and No 3. I saw No 1 and No 2, but I got cold feet since they're meant to be used in the salon as a chemical process. I took the assessment they have on the Olaplex site. They suggested using 0 and 3 over the course of 6 weeks, so I went with that.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I wouldn’t keep seeing a stylist if I didn’t think she was listening to me.
> I think it’s good to get consistent trims, but you shouldn’t have to keep a shape you don’t like. And if she doesn’t respect that you want to grow you hair out I don’t think she’s the stylist for you. can you show her the progress/growth pictures of some of Aisha’s clients and see how she responds?
> I completely agree that the DS/SSC is a cult. I even said so when I was a DS member. They are so close minded about some things, like wanting long hair.
> 
> I see that lately BGC has taken the cult label as a badge of honor.


I posted my pic in the FB alum group and said I was having my appointment. I said I wasn't sure I was going to have it shaped and I wasn't sure I was going to stay curly. I needed my hair to fit my cycling lifestyle.

One of the ladies gave me the business and came with advice and a long list of questions. Since I posted because someone had wanted a review of the salon since it was new to us and not for advice I didn't answer them. But she had a lot to say without knowing anything about me or my history. But she told me it was a democracy so...  

I posted my review on Thursday and she had a neutral response. I was like whateves. I'm old. I don't need your permission to do what I want to do with my hair and make my own decisions. I didn't say that because she literally would boot me from the page.  But I know how to neutralize a situation. They can sit there and argue with themselves.


----------



## faithVA

It is reset day for me. Pushing any further will just give me dry hair  I skipped the cleanse. I think I will cleanse very other reset. I rinsed my hair in water at least 5 minutes but probably longer. I used just a little bit of conditioner. I sectioned it in 4. I did lose a little length with the shape but not too much. Then I wet each section with water and used 1 tsp of Jello Shot. I'm doing single gel sets for a while to see how they work. Maybe be good in an emergency. 

It was harder for me to determine how much Jello Shot to use. One the 1st section it felt like too much. On the second section it felt like not enough. But after finishing my entire head. I think I will stick with a tsp for each section. After applying it, I took a handful of water and doused the section and squished it in. I used more if the hair didn't feel like it had enough water.

So, I was trying the smoothing separating method I saw one of the stylist do. I was starting to get the hang of it. I should have done it in the front and not the back. The trick is to really take thin sections and then smooth the hair with the thumb from root to tip to guide the hair to separating. I did the back and by the time I got to the front I was like I am done  The front got the regular shingle. 

I flipped my head over to shake and then did the shake side to side. There wasn't a lot of water in my hair but my hair did at least have enough weight to shake. 

It is late in the day but I'm going to still let it air dry and maybe diffuse around 9.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> Who makes the K18 treatment?
> 
> I ended up purchasing Olaplex No 0 and No 3. I saw No 1 and No 2, but I got cold feet since they're meant to be used in the salon as a chemical process. I took the assessment they have on the Olaplex site. They suggested using 0 and 3 over the course of 6 weeks, so I went with that.











						K18 Hair | Biomimetic Hairscience
					

K18Peptide™ is the patented molecular breakthrough clinically proven to reverse hair damage from: bleach + color, chemical services, and heat in just 4 minutes. Renew strength, softness, smoothness, and bounce for hair like new.




					www.k18hair.com


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> K18 Hair | Biomimetic Hairscience
> 
> 
> K18Peptide™ is the patented molecular breakthrough clinically proven to reverse hair damage from: bleach + color, chemical services, and heat in just 4 minutes. Renew strength, softness, smoothness, and bounce for hair like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.k18hair.com


I may try this out since I color my hair.


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> K18 Hair | Biomimetic Hairscience
> 
> 
> K18Peptide™ is the patented molecular breakthrough clinically proven to reverse hair damage from: bleach + color, chemical services, and heat in just 4 minutes. Renew strength, softness, smoothness, and bounce for hair like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.k18hair.com


Thank you!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Took my braids out and used UFD and Jello Shot. This time I look JS out a few hours prior to washing. I definitely prefer it room temp vs cold or straight out the fridge. 

I used my Revlon paddle brush dryer before doing my braids. Always a wee bit nervous about heat damage but I'm 2/2 using it and no issues with my hair reverting back.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I may try this out since I color my hair.


I plan to try it after I use up #0 and #3. People say it works more intensely than Olaplex. Most were saying that against #3 alone.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Took my braids out and used UFD and Jello Shot. This time I look JS out a few hours prior to washing. I definitely prefer it room temp vs cold or straight out the fridge.
> 
> I used my Revlon paddle brush dryer before doing my braids. Always a wee bit nervous about heat damage but I'm 2/2 using it and no issues with my hair reverting back.


I’m glad “thawing out” your Jell-O shot worked.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I plan to try it after I use up #0 and #3. People say it works more intensely than Olaplex. Most were saying that against #3 alone.


I've used olaplex the entire system and it didn't do anything noticeable for my hair.


----------



## toaster

@DVAntDany DONT GO.  Trust me. If something bad happens and you can’t communicate what you want, you’ll regret it. Don’t go to someone with an attitude that doesn’t listen. Especially someone that would put you on the internet without asking.


----------



## faithVA

I will have to see how my set is in the morning. I'm not optimistic that it will last for a 2nd day but we shall see. 

My first impression is that Jello Shot by itself dries really crunchy and it has that look like there are wet spots on the hair. I think I needed more in certain areas but in many areas I have nice curls. In the areas where I tried the smoothing and separating with the thumb, it must have worked because my SO commented on how bit the curls were. 

Next set, I'm going to start in the front. That way I can practice on hair that I can actually see and it is longer. It is also the only part of my head I look at  And if I can master that smoothing separating in the front then I will try it in the back.

My hair was still wet this evening since I started so late. And I also remember someone saying that a topper helps the gels dry faster. So I diffused for a little while and then blow dried on low heat. It should be dry enough by the time I go to bed. 

If it looks crazy on Tuesday, I may reset with just UFD. If it is fine I will wait until Wednesday.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA Jell-O shot by itself gave me the hardest, crunchiest hair I’ve ever had in my life. I adore it over UFD. But I can’t use it alone.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA Jell-O shot by itself gave me the hardest, crunchiest hair I’ve ever had in my life. I adore it over UFD. But I can’t use it alone.


I just wanted to try it alone to see how it worked. I don't really like Jello-Shot so I wanted to give it a chance. I told my stylist I would give her my second jar because it is doubtful that I will use it. As a topper over UFD it gives me very little hold. Maybe I need to use more of it over UFD.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I’ll have to see what happens when I get there. Last time I didn’t want to complain too much while she had me on live. I didn’t want to be like, “nope, I want to decline that suggestion” while others were watching.
> 
> I don’t even think the A’s are on the same page right now. I watched the first official Q&A live stream for this years 30 day detox. Aishia stated the opposite of what Aeleise stated on CIK. Aishia said they both had recently talked about length retention. Aishia went on about stop worrying about length goals. She was teetering on implying that black women can’t grow long lengths.
> 
> I got off because she was having one of her Aishia-isms and claimed white rice is bleached. People rinse rice water to remove the bleach. Basically, that is what people are putting on their heads. LOL
> 
> On the flip side, Aeleise post a short clip on CIK IG telling stylist’s she teaches how to maintain a clients shape while helping them reach their hair length goals.
> 
> There CCS methods are solid and that the only reason I even pay them any mind at this point. Plus, I wanted if they had anything by new. Occasionally, they do put up new info.


I’ve stopped following Aisha and Aeleise and CIK. I only follow BGC and I’ve stopped listening to their lives because they are always way too long. The only way I will learn if they start talking about something new will be from hair forums. 
I only follow 4 hair people now - BGC, Loulou, my stylist and the stylist 10 minutes away from me who stopped doing hair and now she only teaches :-(


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I was thinking about buying one of their silk lined beret and notice they had a thinish silk headband.
> 
> 
> Skinny Headwrap: Pretty AnntoiNets
> 
> 
> 
> Even their scrunchies are said to be used as a headband also.
> https://www.prettyanntoinets.com/silk-scrunchies/silk-scrunchie-black/
> 
> I don’t know if you even care about things being silk covered but it’s the only thing I can think of that shouldn’t be damaging to the hair. Also, it comes in black and is Black Owned.


Thanks!!  The scrunchie looks like what I need and I love supporting black owned businesses.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> It is reset day for me. Pushing any further will just give me dry hair  I skipped the cleanse. I think I will cleanse very other reset. I rinsed my hair in water at least 5 minutes but probably longer. I used just a little bit of conditioner. I sectioned it in 4. I did lose a little length with the shape but not too much. Then I wet each section with water and used 1 tsp of Jello Shot. I'm doing single gel sets for a while to see how they work. Maybe be good in an emergency.
> 
> It was harder for me to determine how much Jello Shot to use. One the 1st section it felt like too much. On the second section it felt like not enough. But after finishing my entire head. I think I will stick with a tsp for each section. After applying it, I took a handful of water and doused the section and squished it in. I used more if the hair didn't feel like it had enough water.
> 
> So, I was trying the smoothing separating method I saw one of the stylist do. I was starting to get the hang of it. I should have done it in the front and not the back. The trick is to really take thin sections and then smooth the hair with the thumb from root to tip to guide the hair to separating. I did the back and by the time I got to the front I was like I am done  The front got the regular shingle.
> 
> I flipped my head over to shake and then did the shake side to side. There wasn't a lot of water in my hair but my hair did at least have enough weight to shake.
> 
> It is late in the day but I'm going to still let it air dry and maybe diffuse around 9.


I like how you actually measure your jello shot. I may start doing that so I can be more consistent about how much I apply. I think I’ll order some plastic measuring spoons to keep in the shower.
That may help with my UFD as well because the amount that comes out with each pump changes as the amount in the bottle decreases.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I like how you actually measure your jello shot. I may start doing that so I can be more consistent about how much I apply. I think I’ll order some plastic measuring spoons to keep in the shower.
> That may help with my UFD as well because the amount that comes out with each pump changes as the amount in the bottle decreases.


I have to. I tried being heavy handed and hair is just so sticky.  It just doesnt handle extra product well.


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> Who makes the K18 treatment?
> 
> I ended up purchasing Olaplex No 0 and No 3. I saw No 1 and No 2, but I got cold feet since they're meant to be used in the salon as a chemical process. I took the assessment they have on the Olaplex site. They suggested using 0 and 3 over the course of 6 weeks, so I went with that.


K18 says that it does something different than olaplex and that the changes it makes to hair are permanent whereas bond rebuilders like olaplex wash out over time.
If I ever decide to have my hair flat ironed I will definitely make sure I have K18 to use afterwards.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> K18 says that it does something different than olaplex and that the changes it makes to hair are permanent whereas bond rebuilders like olaplex wash out over time.
> If I ever decide to have my hair flat ironed I will definitely make sure I have K18 to use afterwards.
> View attachment 478519


Thank you for the clarification! It's good to know the options out there.


----------



## faithVA

Day 2 hair is OK. Don't love or hate it. Its wearable and I'm at the doctor's, so it was good enough.  I think because it was crunchy it stood up better when I slept. It was easier to stretch this morning.  That also may be because my curls weren't as defined. It is crunchier than usual but I'm good with it. As long as my hair isn't dry I can deal. 

I'm going to see if crunchier hair last longer for me. Maybe that's the resolution.  

Will try 2 gels, first layer ufd and then this week more jello shot as a topper and next week more as a topper. 

Anyone ever do ufd, ich, jello shot?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I have to. I tried being heavy handed and hair is just so sticky.  It just doesnt handle extra product well.



Do you apply water as you apply UFD / JS? I like adding water between apply UFD and JS. And I don't love the super hard crunch of JS so I like adding water to reduce the staying power it can have.

ETA: I read you do apply water. Disregard lol. I do a couple of mist water sprays of water.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks!!  The scrunchie looks like what I need and I love supporting black owned businesses.


You’re welcome.


----------



## OhTall1

First picture of the new year...


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> First picture of the new year...
> View attachment 478527


Looks beautiful. Nice shape and your hair looks so hydrated and soft. Love the smiling eyes too


----------



## faithVA

So I've changed my mind again  Not surprising. I come up with ideas and then see what I can live with. Tried to do my hair this morning before work and was just not feeling it. I think I have a better plan.

I will do a wash and go on Saturday or Sunday so I can take my time and still have time to air dry. I can do any experimenting on that day. I will do the full CCS and set as a wash and go. Then midweek, I will rinse, condition, apply a leave-in and twist it up. This will allow me to rehydrate my hair but keep styling simple. I can also do this at day or night because I can put a wrap on my twists. It also is simpler because I'm not trying to reshape my hair every day. I can at least do this until it is time to go back to the office.

This plan gives me a compromise approach between the wash and go and twist. This gives me time to work with my wash and go while my hair grows out. I will watch to see if my wash and go stays hydrated longer. It lets me hydrate more often without the stress of having to get a wash and go to work. 

Right now I have a plastic cap on and will allow my hair to absorb some water for a while. Then I will apply my leave-in and twist it up. Not sure how much length I lost. Will see if I can still do 2 flat twist.


----------



## DVAntDany

I made my decision and cancelled my appointment. I might try doing some dusting myself when I feel or see my ends getting a little raggedy. I’d rather grow my hair out right now. 

I called Ulta since I saw curly cuts on the menu. They do dry curly cuts, trims and dustings. Prices range from $35 to $65 for cuts depending on the stylist level.  All I’d get is a dusting if I went. I’m more likely to get a consultation and an official Olaplex treatment of 1 and 2.


----------



## toaster

Tomorrow is wash day. Of course after the move I have no idea where my hair shears are, so I can’t give myself a trim. Will still do my regular routine even though my hair is on day 7 today and looks great. Easy detangling is my number 1 priority.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky you make me want to pull out my Dyson and diffuse my hair tonight instead of getting under the dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky you make me want to pull out my Dyson and diffuse my hair tonight instead of getting under the dryer.


I love drying my hair in 10 minutes. But I think it only works for me because I wash my hair early in the day and it has the rest of the day to air dry.


----------



## toaster

I have an appointment next week for a styling session with a potential new stylist. No trims or cuts on the table, just a wash and set.

We’ll see how this goes. If I like it, I’ll definitely book in for times I don’t feel like doing my own hair.

I’ll keep the scissors to myself for 2022. I really want to see how long my hair can get wearing it out every day.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I have an appointment next week for a styling session with a potential new stylist. No trims or cuts on the table, just a wash and set.
> 
> We’ll see how this goes. If I like it, I’ll definitely book in for times I don’t feel like doing my own hair.
> 
> I’ll keep the scissors to myself for 2022. I really want to see how long my hair can get wearing it out every day.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## ckisland

ckisland said:


> Who makes the K18 treatment?
> 
> I ended up purchasing Olaplex No 0 and No 3. I saw No 1 and No 2, but I got cold feet since they're meant to be used in the salon as a chemical process. I took the assessment they have on the Olaplex site. They suggested using 0 and 3 over the course of 6 weeks, so I went with that.


Hair update!! So I tried the Olaplex and I give it a solid 5 stars. My hair looks almost almost back to normal . I'm kind of shocked that I got the results I did off of one application. I'm excited to do another application to see even better results. I also used Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Treatment right after the Olaplex and I think it helped to firm up my hair just a bit more.


----------



## Napp

ckisland said:


> Who makes the K18 treatment?
> 
> I ended up purchasing Olaplex No 0 and No 3. I saw No 1 and No 2, but I got cold feet since they're meant to be used in the salon as a chemical process. I took the assessment they have on the Olaplex site. They suggested using 0 and 3 over the course of 6 weeks, so I went with that.


Olaplex 1 and 2 can be used as a standalone treatment without any chemical process. Its in the instructions. It has helped me out in a pinch many times when I was using keratin treatments and lost my curls.



ckisland said:


> Hair update!! So I tried the Olaplex and I give it a solid 5 stars. My hair looks almost almost back to normal . I'm kind of shocked that I got the results I did off of one application. I'm excited to do another application to see even better results. I also used Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Treatment right after the Olaplex and I think it helped to firm up my hair just a bit more.



I am so happy you were able to find something that works! Olaplex is good stuff!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Olaplex No. 3 deal. I used the promo code as well and got it for $28 shipped.


----------



## GettingKinky

That’s great news @ckisland


----------



## ckisland

I washed my hair again today, using the Aphogee Keratin Treatment for a quick wash n'go. My hair's looking so good!

Ladies, thank ya'll so much for your help!! LHCF really came through for me


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I got that Olaplex deal with the $15 coupon.   Now I gotta read up on what to do with Olaplex.


----------



## toaster

My mom also ordered us olaplex from qvc today!

Perfect timing since I was running out.


----------



## Napp

I'm tempted to do a wash n go but its so cold! I don't know how you ladies are doing it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> I'm tempted to do a wash n go but its so cold! I don't know how you ladies are doing it.



I think (I could be wrong) most of us diffuse or sit under a hooded dryer. I'm team hooded dryer.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> I'm tempted to do a wash n go but its so cold! I don't know how you ladies are doing it.


Sitting under a hooded dryer for at least an hour. The only time I go outside with wet hair is if I’m on vacation.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I'm tempted to do a wash n go but its so cold! I don't know how you ladies are doing it.


I will say that my hair dries fastER with the aid of a dryer during the cold weather. I haven’t been using products that drip a lot while drying either. I’m also not air drying unless I use mousse. So it’s not so bad and the cold doesn’t affect me.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> I got that Olaplex deal with the $15 coupon.   Now I gotta read up on what to do with Olaplex.


 All this Olaplex talk got to you, huh? I’ve been looking at Olaplex, too, but the silicones in it are holding me back.


----------



## DVAntDany

yamilee21 said:


> All this Olaplex talk got to you, huh? I’ve been looking at Olaplex, too, but the silicones in it are holding me back.


0, 1, 2 and 3 shouldn’t have any silicones. The rest of the line 4-8 do though.


----------



## GettingKinky

After 2 weeks of so so wash n gos I have a good one this week. I think I was skimping on jello shot. This week I have a cast and the last 2 weeks I didn’t.  I need to remember that I have to use enough to make my hair slimy.  For sure I’m going to get a measuring spoon to keep in the shower so I can be more consistent about how much I apply. 

Also I seem to get better results when I go relatively quickly and don’t try to do too much smoothing.


----------



## Napp

Since I'll be off next week I am contemplating doing a wash and go. I am not sure I'm ready to deal with my real hair again though. I may just wear a wig that looks like a wash n go lol

ETA I just washed my hair. A wash n go is coming up!


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> I'm tempted to do a wash n go but its so cold! I don't know how you ladies are doing it.


I'm team air dry. Not sure how I'm doing it. I put on a sweater and a towel around my neck and it seems to keep me warm enough. But since it is cold where you are, maybe sitting under the dryer would be comforting.


----------



## faithVA

I think my idea of weekend wash and go and mid-week twist are going to work out. After wearing twist last week, I didn't feel burdened by doing a wash and go today. 

I kept it simple. I shampooed once with Madison Reed, conditioned, applied 1 pump of UFD to each section. I had 4 sections. I Then added 1/2 tsp of Jello Shot to each section. Added a palmful of water to each section and then let my hair sit while I cleaned the shower. I styled outside of the shower. 

I did a lot of shaking so my hair is full but not super defined. I think I may add a little more UFD to each section and a little more jello shot next week and see if it makes a difference. If it doesn't I'm just going to use up the Jello shot as quickly as possible so I can try out some different toppers.

I need to go to the store so I will probably diffuse for about 20 minutes to get the outside dry. And I think I'm going to try pinning down my bang to see if that helps any with day 2 hair. 

I think I'm going to stick to taking pictures 1x a month near my stylist anniversary date.


----------



## Napp

I'm under the dryer. So far I'm not liking my wash n go.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> I'm under the dryer. So far I'm not liking my wash n go.


What’s wrong?


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> What’s wrong?


My hair is so short and thin. I picked out the roots which made it look better but its still a little of a shock because I'm used to wearing my wigs.


----------



## Napp

Here is a pic of my wash n go. I used Camille Rose Coconut Water leave in and Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Gel using the rake and smooth technique because I didn't feel like shingling. The definition was on point but it made my hair look so thin. I picked my roots to the best of my ability. Hopefully it will get fluffier as the days go by. I feel so unattractive with my natural hair...I think I need to wear it out more often to get used to the way it looks. I'm so used to wigs. And my hair looks shorter now than it did pre wig times. It seems like I got alot of breakage. IDK what to do with my hair anymore.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> My hair is so short and thin. I picked out the roots which made it look better but its still a little of a shock because I'm used to wearing my wigs.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> My hair is so short and thin. I picked out the roots which made it look better but its still a little of a shock because I'm used to wearing my wigs.


Ahhhhhh, I understand. Do you think time will help you get over the shock? Did you always have fine and/or low density hair?  
I have fine, low-med density hair, with my Dad’s weak hairline; so, I used to have hair envy.  It took time for me to accept my hair for what it is and isn’t. 
I’m not saying this is your particular issue. I’m just providing perspective that hair-orexia (hair anorexia) exists and it’s okay.


----------



## faithVA

I diffused while I danced. That is a good combination and I will remember it for the next time I diffuse. Air drying for a few hours and then diffusing is definitely a win for me. 

I have a lot of volume today, which I think came from all of the shaking.  I like it so I think I will keep it. My hair is 90% dry and a little crunch which I'm good with.

My day 1 hair is working for me. I like the fuller afro shape. Now, let's see what day 2 hair looks like  I'm going to let her stay loose and sleep on a satin pillowcase to see if I can get good day 2 hair.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> Here is a pic of my wash n go. I used Camille Rose Coconut Water leave in and Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Gel using the rake and smooth technique because I didn't feel like shingling. The definition was on point but it made my hair look so thin. I picked my roots to the best of my ability. Hopefully it will get fluffier as the days go by. I feel so unattractive with my natural hair...I think I need to wear it out more often to get used to the way it looks. I'm so used to wigs. And my hair looks shorter now than it did pre wig times. It seems like I got alot of breakage. IDK what to do with my hair anymore.
> View attachment 478607



I got you! My hair does the same with heavier gels that provide great definition. 2nd and 3rd day hair is better, for the cast loosens a bit to create more volume. You got this! I think fluffing your hair is a good start for 1st day WNG.


----------



## toaster

@Napp your hair is so beautiful, but I understand how hard it is when you’re used to seeing yourself one way and then suddenly it changes. Your whole perspective is thrown off.

Why do you think you’re having breakage? Is it the wigs?


----------



## GGsKin

@Napp Your hair is at an awkward length at the moment but I think your wng will look greater still with more volume, after some fluffing and jooshing (yes a real word lol). I can even see a lovely fluffed bantu knot-out style looking great at your current length. 

I have sections of my hair that are thinner due to damage and my wash n go definitely doesn't look as full as it was so I understand your disappointment. Especially being reminded of the current condition after having it hidden away for a while. But growth takes time and the current length and condition is temporary. Your hair will look great in your eyes again.


----------



## GGsKin

I washed my hair today, after 12 days- 5 days late. By day 7, I'd put her up in a banana clip. She was soft but shrunken and a little tangled thanks to my fingers. I started last night, lightly detangling by smoothing and stretching my hair with some Faith in Nature conditioner and olive oil. Twisted up and left overnight.

I rinsed, and shampooed once with Olaplex no.4 before doing a treatment with 0 and 3. Left for 1hr, rinsed and shampooed again, smoothing and stretching. Used SSI Moisture to DC with shower steam.

For my wng, I used Miche Sculpting Curl Defining Gel and Jello Shot. I added more water after applying the Miche gel and that seemed to hold my hair better than my previous applications. I used Jello Shot to try and counteract the glycerin in the sculpting gel, and give a longer lasting hold. We'll see how that goes. I also added more water after applying. I diffused 90% dry and then wrapped up for bed.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> Ahhhhhh, I understand. Do you think time will help you get over the shock? Did you always have fine and/or low density hair?
> I have fine, low-med density hair, with my Dad’s weak hairline; so, I used to have hair envy.  It took time for me to accept my hair for what it is and isn’t.
> I’m not saying this is your particular issue. I’m just providing perspective that hair-orexia (hair anorexia) exists and it’s okay.


I have fine med-low density too. It also seems to be getting thinner which is why I faithfully take my Viviscal supplements. My hair has been thinning ever since I put that keratin/botox treatment in about a year ago. I have breakage at the new growth all over my head.


GGsKin said:


> @Napp Your hair is at an awkward length at the moment but I think your wng will look greater still with more volume, after some fluffing and jooshing (yes a real word lol). I can even see a lovely fluffed bantu knot-out style looking great at your current length.
> 
> I have sections of my hair that are thinner due to damage and my wash n go definitely doesn't look as full as it was so I understand your disappointment. Especially being reminded of the current condition after having it hidden away for a while. But growth takes time and the current length and condition is temporary. Your hair will look great in your eyes again.


 Yeah I feel like I've been in the awkward phase forever. My hair has literally stayed the same length due to the breakage I'm experiencing. Its time for me to start taking better care of my hair too.


I hated the way my hair looked so I decided to re moisturize my hair with Alikay Naturals Dulce curl lotion and shingled my hair. I diffused until dry. My hair looks much better. Its fuller and slightly less defined and soft. I don't know how long this will last though. I doubt I'll get through the week.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> @Napp your hair is so beautiful, but I understand how hard it is when you’re used to seeing yourself one way and then suddenly it changes. Your whole perspective is thrown off.
> 
> Why do you think you’re having breakage? Is it the wigs?


 I had a keratin treatment done that my hair has been breaking from for some while. After taking down my wig braids after 6 weeks the breakage was massive. I lost alot of hair. I love wigs though but I don't know if I want to go back to them as a protective style.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> I had a keratin treatment done that my hair has been breaking from for some while. After taking down my wig braids after 6 weeks the breakage was massive. I lost alot of hair. I love wigs though but I don't know if I want to go back to them as a protective style.


I know you mentioned you take viviscal, but my mom and sister have had great success with curlsmith hair vitamins and their day/night growth drops. I believe curlsmith is having a sale right now too. My sisters edges are growing in nicely, and my mom thinks her hair is more full.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> I know you mentioned you take viviscal, but my mom and sister have had great success with curlsmith hair vitamins and their day/night growth drops. I believe curlsmith is having a sale right now too. My sisters edges are growing in nicely, and my mom thinks her hair is more full.


 I was using scalp drops too but they are a bit tricky to use with wash n goed hair. How do they use it?


----------



## faithVA

Making my day 1 hair a bit crunchy seems to have helped with day 2 hair. I pinned my bang down and slept on a satin pillow case and my hair seems to have held up. I added water after the UFD and the Jellos Shot and I noticed that I have what looks like little frozen droplets of water on my hair. And this morning I have a grayish cast. I think I get that same look with I use a flax product. Next week I will add the water before the Jello Shot and see if that helps.

Going to try to repeat this wash and go this weekend. I've never been able to repeat a good wash and go  I will keep the changes small like adding water before the Jello Shot and I will add more product to my bang which seems harder to define. I will also add just a smidge more of UFD to each section. 

Since I didn't have to fluff so much maybe this gets me through Wednesday.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> I was using scalp drops too but they are a bit tricky to use with wash n goed hair. How do they use it?


They just apply the drops to their scalp day and night. My mom wears a wash and go and it doesn’t impact her styling at all. She applies on wet or dry hair hair and you can’t see any curl frizz or reversion or anything. My guess is they don’t massage them in.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I had the bright idea to do a WNG in the sink rather than the shower - because I didn't feel like getting undressed. Let me tell you: ABSOLUTE WRONG CHOICE. The way my 40+ year old back is set up... I won't be doing that again


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> They just apply the drops to their scalp day and night. My mom wears a wash and go and it doesn’t impact her styling at all. She applies on wet or dry hair hair and you can’t see any curl frizz or reversion or anything. My guess is they don’t massage them in.


I am going to try this! I have a few scalp drops already so this will be good that I can still use them up even though I'm not in braids. The middle of the front of my hair is my problem area along with a general lack of density everywhere else. I am just going to focus on my problem area for now.


----------



## Napp

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I had the bright idea to do a WNG in the sink rather than the shower - because I didn't feel like getting undressed. Let me tell you: ABSOLUTE WRONG CHOICE. The way my 40+ year old back is set up... I won't be doing that again


 I washed in the sink and I prefer it because I can deep condition with 2 different conditioners on the same day without hopping in and out of the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp I’m sad to hear that you aren’t happy with your hair. I think it looks great, but I know you have a vision for how you want it to look.

I agree with you that you should keep wearing your hair out so that you can used it, and you can get a break from any damage that wigs and braids may be causing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> I washed in the sink and I prefer it because I can deep condition with 2 different conditioners on the same day without hopping in and out of the shower.



That's a definite plus if you're deep conditioning. About 99% of the time I'm too lazy for it lol.


----------



## Napp

Has anyone else used UFD under other gels than Ecoslay jello shot? I was thinking of trying it under the Alikay naturals lemongrass gel instead of going out and buying its leave in lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Random wash and go thought. I was about every 5 days counting day 1 as the day I wash. The 5 days between a Friday and a Tuesday feels shorter than the 5 days between a Monday and Friday. 

My hair feels and looks like it's time to wash and I'm thinking dang didn't I just wash it. Nah. It's been 5 days so how my hair looks and feels is normal.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Has anyone else used UFD under other gels than Ecoslay jello shot? I was thinking of trying it under the Alikay naturals lemongrass gel instead of going out and buying its leave in lol


I've used it under ICH and Aunt Jackie's. It should be good under most things. 

Is the lemongrass gel the yellow one? 

Have you tried using UFD by itself? I'm wondering if 2 gels is too much hold for you. OR If something like UFD and Innersense I Create Volume may be a good combination. 

The alikay has a lot of oils in it. Since you want more volume it may be better as a topper.


----------



## Napp

So even though I just started getting back on the wash and go train I already want to push my previous limits. I figured out how to get a 7 day wash and go and now I want to shoot for a 14 day wash n go. I know if may sounds a bit ballsy but I think I can do it with Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Gel or Ecoslay Jello shot and refreshing the curls with my S-Curl No drip activator. I don't know if I should try my luck. My main reason for doing this is for low manipulation. I'm not scared of tangles because African Pride's Pre shampoo helps me get rid of shed hair before I wash which is crucial because I do not use any combs or brushes during my wash day. I think Ill try attempting this some time in February when I have some time off.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> I've used it under ICH and Aunt Jackie's. It should be good under most things.
> 
> Is the lemongrass gel the yellow one?
> 
> Have you tried using UFD by itself? I'm wondering if 2 gels is too much hold for you. OR If something like UFD and Innersense I Create Volume may be a good combination.
> 
> The alikay has a lot of oils in it. Since you want more volume it may be better as a topper.




To be honest I've tried UFD alone in the past and didn't like it. It barely defined my curls and flaked on me but looking back it could have been the leave in I was using. But that was the old version as well. I bought a new bottle because that was how most of you seem to be using it with Ecoslay Jello Shot which is something on my to try list. And yes the Lemongrass gel is in the yellow container. I am looking for super hold which is why I was interested in trying them together.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> So even though I just started getting back on the wash and go train I already want to push my previous limits. I figured out how to get a 7 day wash and go and now I want to shoot for a 14 day wash n go. I know if may sounds a bit ballsy but I think I can do it with Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Gel or Ecoslay Jello shot and refreshing the curls with my S-Curl No drip activator. I don't know if I should try my luck. My main reason for doing this is for low manipulation. I'm not scared of tangles because African Pride's Pre shampoo helps me get rid of shed hair before I wash which is crucial because I do not use any combs or brushes during my wash day. I think Ill try attempting this some time in February when I have some time off.


Just my two cents, I found for thinning, keeping my scalp hydrated worked better than going long stints between cleansing. Even if my hair can last for a long period of time, my scalp feels and acts much better when I don't dehydrate it. Just something to think about.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> To be honest I've tried UFD alone in the past and didn't like it. It barely defined my curls and flaked on me but looking back it could have been the leave in I was using. But that was the old version as well. I bought a new bottle because that was how most of you seem to be using it with Ecoslay Jello Shot which is something on my to try list. And yes the Lemongrass gel is in the yellow container. I am looking for super hold which is why I was interested in trying them together.


OK. Makes sense. I would try the UFD without a leave-in because it is meant to sit on the hair. It is nourishing enough.


----------



## toaster

@Napp, I totally agree with @faithVA, unless your hair is in tip top condition, more frequent washes can be really beneficial for your scalp and hair. Having easy access to your hair to reset is great. Then, as you’re more comfortable, you can see how far out you can extend your wash.

Definitely try UFD alone with no leave in. I basically use it as a leave in anyway. I don’t use liquids or creams to style my hair, just gels.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Just my two cents, I found for thinning, keeping my scalp hydrated worked better than going long stints between cleansing. Even if my hair can last for a long period of time, my scalp feels and acts much better when I don't dehydrate it. Just something to think about.


Yeah I agree. I will stick to once a week wash n goes and see if my hair health and thickness improves.



toaster said:


> @Napp, I totally agree with @faithVA, unless your hair is in tip top condition, more frequent washes can be really beneficial for your scalp and hair. Having easy access to your hair to reset is great. Then, as you’re more comfortable, you can see how far out you can extend your wash.
> 
> Definitely try UFD alone with no leave in. I basically use it as a leave in anyway. I don’t use liquids or creams to style my hair, just gels.


My hair is definitely not in good shape so I guess I'm going to pass on this for now. Right now I need to focus on getting my hair health back. Hopefully the weekly deep treatments and scalp drops daily help. I am also adding some collagen and MSM as an internal supplement along with Viviscal.


----------



## toaster

My hair appointment is tomorrow evening. It’s just a wash and style, but I’m still nervous? Always a lot of questions when someone new styles your hair.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> My hair appointment is tomorrow evening. It’s just a wash and style, but I’m still nervous? Always a lot of questions when someone new styles your hair.


Enjoy your pampering. Just a style is a good way to get to know a new stylist.


----------



## toaster

Welp. Already off to a mediocre start. the salon rescheduled my hair appointment to tomorrow. Sent me a text 6 hours before my appointment time.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Welp. Already off to a mediocre start. the salon rescheduled my hair appointment to tomorrow. Sent me a text 6 hours before my appointment time.


Did they apologize and ask if you can reschedule or did they just reschedule it?

Can you cancel altogether?  I

I had a stylist here cancel all her appointments on Instagram. I didn't make my appointment on Instagram so why did you provide only that medium for cancellation  I did not reschedule an appointment with her.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Did they apologize and ask if you can reschedule or did they just reschedule it?
> 
> Can you cancel altogether?  I
> 
> I had a stylist here cancel all her appointments on Instagram. I didn't make my appointment on Instagram so why did you provide only that medium for cancellation  I did not reschedule an appointment with her.


They apologized and asked to reschedule. It was very polite and they reached out individually via text. It’s very very cold here and their salon is closed, so I understand. (Tomorrow is supposed to even colder, so I’m confused, but I’ll give them a chance).


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> They apologized and asked to reschedule. It was very polite and they reached out individually via text. It’s very very cold here and their salon is closed, so I understand. (Tomorrow is supposed to even colder, so I’m confused, but I’ll give them a chance).


OK. I think it is worth giving them a chance. To me they were at least respectful in their communication. Things come up and it is how it is handle that can make a difference.


----------



## faithVA

It is day 4 hair for me and it is still wearable. But I never push it because dry hair is breaking and tangling hair 

Tonight, I will rinse, condition, apply leave-in and put in flat twist. 

This weekend I will try to repeat what I did on Sunday. I said I was going to change things but I think the only thing I will change is to add just a wee bit more UFD all over and even more UFD on my bang. I will leave everything else the same this go round to see if I can get repeat results. 

If I can get repeat results, then all I'm waiting on is warmer weather to wear them more often and increased length to maybe get more days out of a set.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

New combo for me: KCKT + ICH + smidgen of mousse.

I apply a very generous amount of knot today to soaking wet hair, add a little more water to spread around, then apply ICH in about 8ish section, misting water after apply the ICH (or spray some water in my hand after pumping the ICH). Lastly add pump of mousse to each section as I finished it.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> New combo for me: KCKT + ICH + smidgen of mousse.
> 
> I apply a very generous amount of knot today to soaking wet hair, add a little more water to spread around, then apply ICH in about 8ish section, misting water after apply the ICH (or spray some water in my hand after pumping the ICH). Lastly add pump of mousse to each section as I finished it.


I can’t wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## GettingKinky

I had a doctor’s appointment today and the nurse, some Eastern European woman, kept going on about how she liked my hair and she likes curly hair. Then she asks me is it your hair?

I’ve never been asked that before.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait to hear how it turns out.



I really like it. This is actually my second time trying the combo. I used it last week too. This time I was a little more generous with the knot today


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I had a doctor’s appointment today and the nurse, some Eastern European woman, kept going on about how she liked my hair and she likes curly hair. Then she asks me is it your hair?
> 
> I’ve never been asked that before.


 That means it looks thick and full like a wig! 


oneastrocurlie said:


> I really like it. This is actually my second time trying the combo. I used it last week too. This time I was a little more generous with the knot today


 Your hair is beautiful and thick @oneastrocurlie


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I really like it. This is actually my second time trying the combo. I used it last week too. This time I was a little more generous with the knot today


Your hair has really grown a lot. Looks great!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@faithVA @Napp thank you!


----------



## toaster

I just adore your hair @oneastrocurlie 

It is so luscious!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I just adore your hair @oneastrocurlie
> 
> It is so luscious!



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky

Your hair looks great @oneastrocurlie and it is definitely getting longer.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer at the salon. It’s one of those deva shells that use your blow dryer. I’ve always wanted to buy one of these.

Anyway, im really enjoying my experience. She used UFD, ICH and inner peace on my hair. Totally understands that I prefer to wear my hair in a 2D cut vs 3D.

I plan to come back, maybe in February or march for a trim. Will post the final look when I’m done!

Kudos to black girl curls for training other hair stylists. I think we all know how to do our hair now. We’ve got the products. Practicing our techniques. But it’s nice that there’s more and more stylists that can handle tight curls.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> Under the dryer at the salon. It’s one of those deva shells that use your blow dryer. I’ve always wanted to buy one of these.
> 
> Anyway, im really enjoying my experience. She used UFD, ICH and inner peace on my hair. Totally understands that I prefer to wear my hair in a 2D cut vs 3D.
> 
> I plan to come back, maybe in February or march for a trim. Will post the final look when I’m done!
> 
> Kudos to black girl curls for training other hair stylists. I think we all know how to do our hair now. We’ve got the products. Practicing our techniques. But it’s nice that there’s more and more stylists that can handle tight curls.


What is a deva shell? I never heard of one. I need more deets!


----------



## toaster

@Napp it’s basically a hood with a hole for the hair dryer to sit in. It’s not an actual hair dryer, but it diffuses the heat from the blow dryer. I think they stopped making them, and only sold them to salons. I’ve always thought it was a great idea.


----------



## toaster

Final results! A little fluffier than my usual day 1, but she used a lot less product than I do.

I’m going to book in with her for a trim, and whenever I don’t feel like doing my hair. Maybe every other month or so?


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Final results! A little fluffier than my usual day 1, but she used a lot less product than I do.
> 
> I’m going to book in with her for a trim, and whenever I don’t feel like doing my hair. Maybe every other month or so?


I really like it. I'm glad you had a good experience.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> Final results! A little fluffier than my usual day 1, but she used a lot less product than I do.
> 
> I’m going to book in with her for a trim, and whenever I don’t feel like doing my hair. Maybe every other month or so?


Your hair looks great! I like the fluffy look. About how long is your hair when stretched? Your hair is goals for me!



toaster said:


> @Napp it’s basically a hood with a hole for the hair dryer to sit in. It’s not an actual hair dryer, but it diffuses the heat from the blow dryer. I think they stopped making them, and only sold them to salons. I’ve always thought it was a great idea.


Oh wow this looks like a good idea. I have my cosmo license. I wonder if I can get one?  but I don't know if it would be worth it since I already have a hooded dryer and like using my Dyson diffuser.


----------



## toaster

@Napp if you can get one, order two!! I’d pay you for it. Seriously.


----------



## toaster

I got so focused on the deva dryer I forgot to answer your question @Napp 

I think my hair is past waist length in the back, but not quite hip length. It’s shorter in the front from my horrible cut in December of 2020.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@Napp  nothing to add that the ladies haven’t already said but I have always loved your hair.  Hopefully you reach the look and routine you are striving for soon.  No matter what route you go, you’re doing a great job.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I have fine med-low density too. It also seems to be getting thinner which is why I faithfully take my Viviscal supplements. My hair has been thinning ever since I put that keratin/botox treatment in about a year ago. I have breakage at the new growth all over my head.
> 
> Yeah I feel like I've been in the awkward phase forever. My hair has literally stayed the same length due to the breakage I'm experiencing. Its time for me to start taking better care of my hair too.
> 
> 
> I hated the way my hair looked so I decided to re moisturize my hair with Alikay Naturals Dulce curl lotion and shingled my hair. I diffused until dry. My hair looks much better. Its fuller and slightly less defined and soft. I don't know how long this will last though. I doubt I'll get through the week.
> View attachment 478611


Have you thought about switching up your products? I used K18 treatment a few days ago and didn't have time to hop back in the shower to rewet my hair. My hair was almost dry by the time I had a chance to style it. So I used Mousse Def as my wetting agent and Mielle Rosemary Mint Styling Creme (cream gel) on top. I had volume from the beginning, but better definition + shine than mousse alone. This is my 3 day progression.


I'm not sure if you want this much volume, but it beats waiting for gel to dry just to restyle over it.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Napp  nothing to add that the ladies haven’t already said but I have always loved your hair.  Hopefully you reach the look and routine you are striving for soon.  No matter what route you go, you’re doing a great job.



Aww thanks! I go though phases of liking and disliking my hair. I'm hoping by doing wash and goes more I can fully embrace my hair texture. I dont need the chemicals or anything to make my hair more manageable, I just have to learn how to manage my hair.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Have you thought about switching up your products? I used K18 treatment a few days ago and didn't have time to hop back in the shower to rewet my hair. My hair was almost dry by the time I had a chance to style it. So I used Mousse Def as my wetting agent and Mielle Rosemary Mint Styling Creme (cream gel) on top. I had volume from the beginning, but better definition + shine than mousse alone. This is my 3 day progression.
> View attachment 478659
> 
> I'm not sure if you want this much volume, but it beats waiting for gel to dry just to restyle over it.


I ended up just spraying my hair with water and applying the curl cream on top. It made my hair white but it dried clear with no flakes. So far this wash and go looks pretty good. I'm on day 6 and its a little frizzy but still good. I wouldn't use this combo again though. It left me with dull hair. Next washday I will use the same gel but different leave in and shingle my hair. That way I hopefully wont have to redo my hair until next wash day.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Have you thought about switching up your products? I used K18 treatment a few days ago and didn't have time to hop back in the shower to rewet my hair. My hair was almost dry by the time I had a chance to style it. So I used Mousse Def as my wetting agent and Mielle Rosemary Mint Styling Creme (cream gel) on top. I had volume from the beginning, but better definition + shine than mousse alone. This is my 3 day progression.
> View attachment 478659
> 
> I'm not sure if you want this much volume, but it beats waiting for gel to dry just to restyle over it.


I love the way your hair is growing out. I especially like day 2 since I like big hair  But I think it looks good and when you are ready to get it shaped, it won't need much at all.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster that’s so nice that you have someone close by who you can go to when you don’t feel like styling your hair. Is it hard to get on her schedule?

@DVAntDany your hair looks amazing!  I especially love day 2

@Napp I’m so happy that you are in a phase of liking your hair. I love when black women embrace their natural texture.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky You know, I didn’t even realize she doesn’t have ridiculous schedule releases, etc. I just booked my trim with her in March! She’s owned this salon for 16 years and is deva and rezos certified. She went to her first cut it kinky lesson in 2020 and did the 1-1 mentoring work Aishia last September. I think she’s just staying on top of the trends of curly hair.


----------



## toaster

I sound old and crotchety, but I’m tired of service providers changing my appointment times. I booked with you for the time I’m available. Don’t text me and ask me to come 2 hours early!

I know life happens and we all need a little grace, but this seems to be happening to me with increased frequency.

Ugh. Don’t mind me. Just trying to get my nails done


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks great @oneastrocurlie and it is definitely getting longer.



Thank ya!


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky You know, I didn’t even realize she doesn’t have ridiculous schedule releases, etc. I just booked my trim with her in March! She’s owned this salon for 16 years and is deva and rezos certified. She went to her first cut it kinky lesson in 2020 and did the 1-1 mentoring work Aishia last September. I think she’s just staying on top of the trends of curly hair.


My stylist has taken rezo training and taken classes from sunflowersandscissors as well as CIK. She still does silk presses and other services, but she still has the crazy scheduling. Although when I’m there for an appointment I can book my next one right there. But it’s a bit hard to book 16 weeks in advance I don’t plan my life that far in advance.


----------



## GettingKinky

I almost panicked because I thought jello shot changed their ingredients. But then I looked up hibiscus esculentus and learned that is the scientific name for okra. Phew!!


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I almost panicked because I thought jello shot changed their ingredients. But then I looked up hibiscus esculentus and learned that is the scientific name for okra. Phew!!


I am loving Alikay naturals lemongrass gel so much I haven't bothered to defrost one of my Jello shot gels. I think Ill try it once I empty one of my alikay naturals gel. I want to see if its worth the hype because I did not like ecoslay's applesauce edge control.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

How did you get that gel to emulsify ? @Napp   Its so thick and chunky


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> I ended up just spraying my hair with water and applying the curl cream on top. It made my hair white but it dried clear with no flakes. So far this wash and go looks pretty good. I'm on day 6 and its a little frizzy but still good. I wouldn't use this combo again though. It left me with dull hair. Next washday I will use the same gel but different leave in and shingle my hair. That way I hopefully wont have to redo my hair until next wash day.


I look forward to seeing the newest combo. I’m sure this new one will be an all around winner.


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA and @GettingKinky Thanks. I too find myself liking the big hair that looks more round. I think it’s time for me to figure out how to style my hair without the part.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist has taken rezo training and taken classes from sunflowersandscissors as well as CIK. She still does silk presses and other services, but she still has the crazy scheduling. Although when I’m there for an appointment I can book my next one right there. But it’s a bit hard to book 16 weeks in advance I don’t plan my life that far in advance.


Y’all are really making me reflect on my my most recent stylist experience. I now have a better idea of what to look for in a future stylist. I never knew scheduling would be such a big deal.

I hated that I couldn’t just book a future appointment right after finishing an appointment. I had to be on the lookout for emails to know when the books opened up. Even then it only allowed one to schedule for the following month. So planning a 12 to 16 week trim required me to diligently watch her schedule.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> How did you get that gel to emulsify ? @Napp   Its so thick and chunky



Mine wasn't that chunky. It has a thick Vaseline type of texture and spreads easily. I also needed to use more water than usual but overall it works great!


----------



## GettingKinky

Yesterday I tried to measure the amount of gel I use, but 2 pumps from my 18oz UFD isn’t even a teaspoon. Next week I’ll take a half teaspoon in the shower.

As for jello shot, I use about a teaspoon per quadrant, maybe a tiny bit more. Each of my last 2 jars lasted me 12 applications.

@toaster I know you had a bad experience with orange marmalade + jello shot, but I’m still curious about trying it. I wonder if they sell sample sizes or orange marmalade.


----------



## Napp

Just finished a fresh wash and go. Sitting under the dryer right now.  I didn't realize that I am so heavy handed with the Alikay Naturals gel. I  finished one jar in two uses. I love this gel but IDK if it can be  a staple if I'm going to only get two uses out of a jar. Next week lets see if Ecoslay Jello Shot can rock my socks off lol


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky whenever I see how much product people apply, and even when I saw how much product my stylist applied, I’m convinced I’m overdoing it.

BUT, I will say, I got my hair done on Thursday evening and it’s already in a bun. It just didn’t have enough hold to last the week. So I’ll keep loading on the gels.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> @GettingKinky whenever I see how much product people apply, and even when I saw how much product my stylist applied, I’m convinced I’m overdoing it.
> 
> BUT, I will say, I got my hair done on Thursday evening and it’s already in a bun. It just didn’t have enough hold to last the week. So I’ll keep loading on the gels.


I’m sure that’s a big part of the reason your hair can last for 2 weeks if necessary. I know I use more product than my stylist, but not as much as you.
I also find that if I use too much product my hair is too flat/stringy for my liking.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Yesterday I tried to measure the amount of gel I use, but 2 pumps from my 18oz UFD isn’t even a teaspoon. Next week I’ll take a half teaspoon in the shower.
> 
> As for jello shot, I use about a teaspoon per quadrant, maybe a tiny bit more. Each of my last 2 jars lasted me 12 applications.
> 
> @toaster I know you had a bad experience with orange marmalade + jello shot, but I’m still curious about trying it. I wonder if they sell sample sizes or orange marmalade.


I don't measure my UFD if that helps.  I apply that by pumps.  But I measure the Jello Shot.

I use the liter UFD. If I had to estimate, 1 pump is about 1/2 tbsp.


----------



## faithVA

I think LouLous hydration method helped. My sets are turning out to be more consistent and I have more definition.  By the time I have to return to the office I should be able to style consistently.

Cleansed with Jessicurl gentle shampoo, followed by Madison Reed

I do my 5 minute rinse after my shampoo now 
Conditioned with Madison Reed and smoothed for 3 minutes or so. 

I did 5 sections instead of 4 so I could do Peppermint Pattie separately. I started with her and used less than 1 pump and added some water.

I used a little more than 1 pump of UFD on each of the back sections. Used 1 pump on the 2 side sections. I added water after the UFD. 

Then I added more UFD and water to PPattie. 

I added a little less than 1/2 tsp Jello Shot to each section. I made sure to smooth my ends very well. 

I let my hair sit for awhile.  I started in the front and smoothed and shingled. I spent the most time there. Did whatever in the back because it always curls. 

Then I shook vigorously and then moved hair where I wanted it. I air dried for hours and just diffused for 15 to 20 minutes a little while ago.

I can see the potential for my hair to blend better in a few months.


----------



## Napp

Here is day one of this weeks wash n go.  I used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel and Image Intrakera leave in and shingled. The leave in was really nice. Its almost like a gel itself. One day I want to try it by itself to see how it can define my curls. I used less water than last weeks wash n go which left me with stringer curls but my hair dried faster. I still like the results. It will fluff out in the next few days.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Here is day one of this weeks wash n go.  I used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel and Image Intrakera leave in and shingled. The leave in was really nice. Its almost like a gel itself. One day I want to try it by itself to see how it can define my curls. I used less water than last weeks wash n go which left me with stringer curls but my hair dried faster. I still like the results. It will fluff out in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 478701


It's great you are already enjoying your hair more.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> Here is day one of this weeks wash n go.  I used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass gel and Image Intrakera leave in and shingled. The leave in was really nice. Its almost like a gel itself. One day I want to try it by itself to see how it can define my curls. I used less water than last weeks wash n go which left me with stringer curls but my hair dried faster. I still like the results. It will fluff out in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 478701



Your hair looks good @Napp


----------



## toaster

Beautiful wash and go’s @faithVA @Napp 

I love when everyone posts pictures. So fun to admire and I really see the progress with each post! We’re really flourishing!


----------



## faithVA

I wonder how long before my hair hangs to my earlobe or before I can shake it when it is dry. Would love to shake my hair in the morning, instead of having to pull it to reshape.  I think that is what I will track from month to month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I cant wait for spring.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I don't measure my UFD if that helps.  I apply that by pumps.  But I measure the Jello Shot.
> 
> I use the liter UFD. If I had to estimate, 1 pump is about 1/2 tbsp.


I wasn’t planning to measure my UFD, but as the bottle starts to empty I notice that less product comes out with each pump. I think if I measure I can be more consistent.

Your wash n go came out great!  Your curls are so nicely defined.


----------



## GettingKinky

Great results @Napp!!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I wasn’t planning to measure my UFD, but as the bottle starts to empty I notice that less product comes out with each pump. I think if I measure I can be more consistent.
> 
> Your wash n go came out great!  Your curls are so nicely defined.


Gotcha. I turn the bottle upside down and put the remainder in a mini mason jar. It's all I've figured out thus far.

Thank You. She is coming along nicely. She is even more defined in person.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> When I tried it 10 years ago it gave me no hold then either. The difference between then and now is I didn't really know anything about raking, shingling, dickey method, etc.  but it still didn't work for me knowing that .


Tried KCCC with Knot Today leave in AGAIN and 10 hours of airdrying later I have frizzy shrunk damp hair with white flex and a gob or two sitting on my strands.   

I'm going to try KCCC with other leave ins and KT with other gels to see if there's any salvaging but right about now it ain't looking good.


----------



## Napp

Crackers Phinn said:


> Tried KCCC with Knot Today leave in AGAIN and 10 hours of airdrying later I have frizzy shrunk damp hair with white flex and a gob or two sitting on my strands.
> 
> I'm going to try KCCC with other leave ins and KT with other gels to see if there's any salvaging but right about now it ain't looking good.


I cant stand KCCC and Knot today. They are fan favorites but they don't work well for me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Tried KCCC with Knot Today leave in AGAIN and 10 hours of airdrying later I have frizzy shrunk damp hair with white flex and a gob or two sitting on my strands.
> 
> I'm going to try KCCC with other leave ins and KT with other gels to see if there's any salvaging but right about now it ain't looking good.



I'd give KT a try with Jello Shot. I like KT with I Create Hold and I think ICH and JS are cousins.


----------



## DVAntDany

@faithVA Looking good!

@Napp I think you found a great combo. You have both definition and volume.


----------



## DVAntDany

Crackers Phinn said:


> Tried KCCC with Knot Today leave in AGAIN and 10 hours of airdrying later I have frizzy shrunk damp hair with white flex and a gob or two sitting on my strands.
> 
> I'm going to try KCCC with other leave ins and KT with other gels to see if there's any salvaging but right about now it ain't looking good.


I’ve only tried using that combo a couple of times, but I followed directions exactly. I used Come Clean, then Knot Today and  finally topped off with the Curling Custard. When I felt the weird drag, I added more water until the feeling was gone. I can’t say I had white flakes but it took just as long as UFD to dry. So yeah, I sympathize with you about the dry time.

There are so many people online who have combos to pair with the leave-in or the custard. So your options are endless. Though, many of those same people say to not be heavy handed with the original combo, but I could have put way more on the crown and front area to avoid frizz.

I just know in the tips section of the official kinky curly website they say the following:

WHEN MY HAIR IS DRY I END UP WITH A WHITE FILM / WHITE CHUNKS IN MY HAIR? 
Another product you are currently using or have used in the past is not mixing well with the Curling Custard. You must shampoo your hair to remove the buildup.

I USED YOUR COME CLEAN SHAMPOO AND I STILL HAVE WHITE STUFF IN MY HAIR? 
Come Clean shampoo will remove mild to moderate buildup. If you have used a heavy duty silicone product or a product with an ingredient like beeswax or lanolin we suggest you mix a pinch of baking soda with the Come Clean shampoo in the palm of your hand and use this to wash your hair. This will clean your hair without using a harsh clarifying shampoo.


MY HAIR FEELS STICKY? 
Your hair was not wet enough to allow the product to be diluted and distributed evenly enough. Try again and make sure hair is completely wet when applying the Curling Custard. Keep a spray bottle with water close by to re-wet sections if they start to dry.

I’m not saying you used any product or had residue impeding your results. I know for a fact there are several products that in theory should work but just flake on me. But have you ruled out everything that could cause the white flaking before you give up on the combo? Unfortunately, I don’t think there is any help for the 10 hr dry time.


----------



## GGsKin

Crackers Phinn said:


> Tried KCCC with Knot Today leave in AGAIN and 10 hours of airdrying later I have frizzy shrunk damp hair with white flex and a gob or two sitting on my strands.
> 
> I'm going to try KCCC with other leave ins and KT with other gels to see if there's any salvaging but right about now it ain't looking good.


A few years ago, I used this combo regularly with no other products but the Knot Today used to build up and leave a grey cast on my hair. (I should note, I have issues with most leave-ins coaying my hair in a bad way.) My hair would also feel very sticky and take an eternity to dry when I used KCCC at full strength, even though my hair was soaking wet at application. I stopped using the leave-in and started diluting the gel. It definitely reduced the drying time but still took it's sweet time, and I used to airdry 100%. Using it diluted, KCCC is still the best performing gel I've used on my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

Sticking to one combo for over a month made me realize a few things.

1. I like the quality of my curls even if I don’t like the style. So I’m not mad that I wear an N95 mask to work everyday. One day I’ll get there.

2. Doing an UFD wash and go 2 or more times a week will drive me mad. It has to be relegated to weekend applications only. I have to use something else mid week that dries within an hour.

3. Predictable results greatly curb my appetite for being a product junkie of stylers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I never used KT today with KCCC. I always used it by itself.  Knot today never did anything for me.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> A few years ago, I used this combo regularly with no other products but the Knot Today used to build up and leave a grey cast on my hair. (I should note, I have issues with most leave-ins coaying my hair in a bad way.) My hair would also feel very sticky and take an eternity to dry when I used KCCC at full strength, even though my hair was soaking wet at application. I stopped using the leave-in and started diluting the gel. It definitely reduced the drying time but still took it's sweet time, and I used to airdry 100%. Using it diluted, KCCC is still the best performing gel I've used on my hair.


I have an experience similar to yours. If I use a leave-in, I need to apply water after it to dilute it otherwise it leaves a film. 

I don't use a leave-in with KCCC even though they suggest it. I haven't found it added any benefit so I just use the KCCC by itself which works better. 

For my hair the KCCC takes longer to dry than the UFD.

I find it the best gel for my hair as well. How much did you dilute it? I know it was diluted heavily as part of the MHM method but I don't remember the ratios.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I’ve only tried using that combo a couple of times, but I followed directions exactly. I used Come Clean, then Knot Today and  finally topped off with the Curling Custard. When I felt the weird drag, I added more water until the feeling was gone. I can’t say I had white flakes but it took just as long as UFD to dry. So yeah, I sympathize with you about the dry time.
> 
> There are so many people online who have combos to pair with the leave-in or the custard. So your options are endless. Though, many of those same people say to not be heavy handed with the original combo, but I could have put way more on the crown and front area to avoid frizz.
> 
> I just know in the tips section of the official kinky curly website they say the following:
> 
> WHEN MY HAIR IS DRY I END UP WITH A WHITE FILM / WHITE CHUNKS IN MY HAIR?
> Another product you are currently using or have used in the past is not mixing well with the Curling Custard. You must shampoo your hair to remove the buildup.
> 
> I USED YOUR COME CLEAN SHAMPOO AND I STILL HAVE WHITE STUFF IN MY HAIR?
> Come Clean shampoo will remove mild to moderate buildup. If you have used a heavy duty silicone product or a product with an ingredient like beeswax or lanolin we suggest you mix a pinch of baking soda with the Come Clean shampoo in the palm of your hand and use this to wash your hair. This will clean your hair without using a harsh clarifying shampoo.
> 
> 
> MY HAIR FEELS STICKY?
> Your hair was not wet enough to allow the product to be diluted and distributed evenly enough. Try again and make sure hair is completely wet when applying the Curling Custard. Keep a spray bottle with water close by to re-wet sections if they start to dry.
> 
> I’m not saying you used any product or had residue impeding your results. I know for a fact there are several products that in theory should work but just flake on me. But have you ruled out everything that could cause the white flaking before you give up on the combo? Unfortunately, I don’t think there is any help for the 10 hr dry time.


Thanks for the tips. Good to know that sticky equates with not enough water. I have this issue with any gel. Still need to work through the gel/water ratio.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I never used KT today with KCCC. I always used it by itself.  Knot today never did anything for me.


Agreed. I could never see the point of it with the gel. I do use it when I put my hair in twist though. That is the only purpose I've found for it.


----------



## faithVA

Glad I'm working from home. Day 3 hair is fully plastered to my head. I will pull and tug on it later. Maybe when I get decent day 2 and 3 hair, I will do my hair at night and sit under the dryer. For what I get now, it isn't worth the extra effort.


----------



## GGsKin

faithVA said:


> I have an experience similar to yours. If I use a leave-in, I need to apply water after it to dilute it otherwise it leaves a film.
> 
> I don't use a leave-in with KCCC even though they suggest it. I haven't found it added any benefit so I just use the KCCC by itself which works better.
> 
> For my hair the KCCC takes longer to dry than the UFD.
> 
> I find it the best gel for my hair as well. How much did you dilute it? I know it was diluted heavily as part of the MHM method but I don't remember the ratios.


Maybe its our texture @faithVA? I rarely use a leave-in. I haven't worked it out but most leave-ins are a no go if I'm wearing my hair out. I've found that Olaplex no.6 applied in miniscule amounts can work.

I've never measured accurately but I usually do approx 50:50 water (or in my case hibiscus tea) and KCCC. I mix until it thickens back to a consistent texture. No flakes or stickiness.


----------



## faithVA

GGsKin said:


> Maybe its our texture @faithVA? I rarely use a leave-in. I haven't worked it out but most leave-ins are a no go if I'm wearing my hair out. I've found that Olaplex no.6 applied in miniscule amounts can work.
> 
> I've never measured accurately but I usually do approx 50:50 water (or in my case hibiscus tea) and KCCC. I mix until it thickens back to a consistent texture. No flakes or stickiness.


Yeah, not sure what is going on with the leave-ins or creams. I can use KT and TGIN leave-ins OK for certain things. I can't use a cream anything, like for twists. It is just a recipe for another shampoo day. 

Thanks for the ratios. I will try it next time I want to wear a puff.


----------



## DVAntDany

@GGsKin and @faithVA It probably does have something to do with your texture and porosity. I'm usually the same way. My hair tends to look dull and dusty when using thick opaque products. I've heard way too many times on SSC society that KT leaves a heavy residue itself. It might be the way the product sticks to the hair strands.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When I wear a washngo I don't use a " leave in"  I use two gels.  One is lighter and more moisturizing and the second is for  hold. I've been doing that for years because leave ins tend to be heavier and dont mix well with the gels Im using.

Only leave in never gave me too many issues is alikay lemongrass leave in.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> When I wear a washngo I don't use a " leave in"  I use two gels.  One is lighter and more moisturizing and the second is for  hold. I've been doing that for years because leave ins tend to be heavier and dont mix well with the gels Im using.
> 
> *Only leave in never gave me too many issues is alikay lemongrass leave in.*


I want to try this leave in!


----------



## toaster

You guys know I love KKKT/CC together.

Even though I’m super heavy handed, what works best for me is a lot of knot today and minimal curling custard. Great results on my hair.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> @GGsKin and @faithVA It probably does have something to do with your texture and porosity. I'm usually the same way. My hair tends to look dull and dusty when using thick opaque products. I've heard way too many times on SSC society that KT leaves a heavy residue itself. It might be the way the product sticks to the hair strands.


Yes opaque products definitely cause me an issue. My hair is already a dusty, reddish brown. The last thing I need is more dust 

I can use a leave-in like KT but I add water after to smooth it in. That seems to do the trick for me. I couldn't do anything with the Innsense Hairbath either. Way too thick.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> When I wear a washngo I don't use a " leave in"  I use two gels.  One is lighter and more moisturizing and the second is for  hold. I've been doing that for years because leave ins tend to be heavier and dont mix well with the gels Im using.
> 
> Only leave in never gave me too many issues is alikay lemongrass leave in.



Is this the spray on one? What does it do for your hair? I could never understand a spray on leave-in. Maybe it would work better on damp hair for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

Every once in a while I get a result that I LOVE LOVE LOVE.
I have one right now. But when I go back and go through my notes I can’t find what the common thread is.
I thought I was clarifying, but I didn’t clarify this time.
I thought it was ICH, but I didn’t use ICH. 
I thought maybe it was protein conditioner, but that was only a few times.
Maybe I just need to say a prayer to the hair gods….


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Every once in a while I get a result that I LOVE LOVE LOVE.
> I have one right now. But when I go back and go through my notes I can’t find what the common thread is.
> I thought I was clarifying, but I didn’t clarify this time.
> I thought it was ICH, but I didn’t use ICH.
> I thought maybe it was protein conditioner, but that was only a few times.
> Maybe I just need to say a prayer to the hair gods….


Maybe it is the technique that is the constant and not the products. Maybe!


----------



## toaster

Sitting with olaplex steps 0 and 3 in my hair. Going to wash and detangle this morning. Will style tonight.

I bought inner peace (again) and want to try a literal dime sized amount over Jell-O shot. Hoping it might allow my hair to dry more quickly under the dryer. We’ll see.


----------



## DVAntDany

toaster said:


> You guys know I love KKKT/CC together.
> 
> Even though I’m super heavy handed, what works best for me is a lot of knot today and minimal curling custard. Great results on my hair.


I totally agree. I really like the KT+CC combo. I even like KT as a rinse out. The combo gives very pliable curls with root definition. I can go from a puff to hanging down without my hair being stuck in the air. When I apply it just right, the roots are fully defined. Like I pull my hair back and my roots aren't puffy, stiff or stuck to my head. There is no need to slick down anything. If it didn't take so long to dry, I'd probably play around with it more.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Maybe it is the technique that is the constant and not the products. Maybe!


It could be. I feel like my technique is fairly consistent, but I’m sure there are always variations.  
I also wonder if it’s the amount of product I use. That’s  why I want to start measuring it.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Sitting with olaplex steps 0 and 3 in my hair. Going to wash and detangle this morning. Will style tonight.
> 
> I bought inner peace (again) and want to try a literal dime sized amount over Jell-O shot. Hoping it might allow my hair to dry more quickly under the dryer. We’ll see.


I’ve been using Inner Peace over JS. I didn’t really notice a difference in dry time.  
this week I used MD over JS and that didn’t seem to make a difference either.


----------



## Napp

I went out today and noticed my hair felt softer. I was waiting for it to soften and fluff up some more. My wash and go is still looking pretty good and I do nothing to maintain the curls. I just seal the ends with some butter 2x a day and keep it covered when I'm not outside. Super easy daily maintenance makes a long wash day worth it!


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It could be. I feel like my technique is fairly consistent, but I’m sure there are always variations.
> I also wonder if it’s the amount of product I use. That’s  why I want to start measuring it.


OK. Yes it could be the amount of product. I increased the amount of product I used this past weekend versus the weekend before and I could tell the difference. For me, I think the issue is I don't increase the water appropriately to account for the change in product. 

But I definitely think a different amount of product can change the look. My stylist uses way less product and it gives me that fluffy look. I use slightly more product and it gives me slightly more definition. 

Hopefully, having narrowed it down, you can get a repeatable process soon.


----------



## toaster

It’s really interesting how my hair basically has a different shape when I do my hair vs when the stylist does my hair. This is what makes me nervous about getting anything other than a dry cut. Maybe that’s what I’ll do.


----------



## yamilee21

toaster said:


> It’s really interesting how my hair basically has a different shape when I do my hair vs when the stylist does my hair.


Are the pictures with the white shirt the ones where the stylist did your hair? Both look good, but in different ways.


----------



## toaster

yamilee21 said:


> Are the pictures with the white shirt the ones where the stylist did your hair? Both look good, but in different ways.


Yes, in the white! She did a great job, she just used less product than I do. By day 3 I had to wear my hair in a bun because it wasn’t wearable in my opinion.

When I style my own hair I can wear it down for a week.


----------



## toaster

I can’t take BGC seriously when they can’t spell their name properly. Excellent hair stylists and great education. But they need help as they grow their business.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

5 days seems to be my sweet spot for washing frequency. Takes less time get to my hair saturated because it's not as dry vs if I waited another day or two and less shed hair so detangling is faster/easier. And lately I've been applying my base product all at once in about 4 sections, adding a bunch of water and spreading it through then adding my topper is 8ish section and call it a day. Makes the process go faster for me and still get a nice defined set as a result. My usual process is apply base, then topper smedium section by smedium section.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster my hair shape can look different week to week. For sure if I don’t rake well enough my ends look scraggly like I need a cut, but if I do a good job, they look nice and blunt.


----------



## toaster

I want to try this!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I want to try this!
> View attachment 478801


They used to make a piece that fit over the dryers but they must not have been popular because they stopped selling them a few years ago.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been thinking some more about why my wash n go came out so well last week. 
Every week before I wash I wet my ends in the sink and then apply olaplex 3. Last week when I did my olaplex step I divided my hair into four sections and wet each section individually. Maybe this made a difference. I’m going to do it like that again today.


----------



## GettingKinky

My 16 week maintenance cut is in 2 weeks. I’m going to make sure I ask her to trim off the bare minimum. I want to retain as much length as possible.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to keep using measuring spoons for awhile. 
today was 
9 teaspoons UFD
4 teaspoons JS
8 pumps mousse def

My bottle of UFD is almost empty so I I had to pour it out. I think I may just transfer my next bottle into a container so I can scoop it out with a teaspoon. All of this measuring makes my analytical brain happy.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to keep using measuring spoons for awhile.
> today was
> 9 teaspoons UFD
> 4 teaspoons JS
> 8 pumps mousse def
> 
> My bottle of UFD is almost empty so I I had to pour it out. I think I may just transfer my next bottle into a container so I can scoop it out with a teaspoon. All of this measuring makes my analytical brain happy.


Omg! A great reminder that I’m almost out of UFD. Thank you!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

It's now officially been one full year since I've done WNGs consistently. I am very happy with the improved condition of my hair.

Lately, UFD + JS or UFD + ICH have really been doing it for me. I've been styling and then sitting under the dryer for about an hour. I snapped a quick pic just before heading out the door for a birthday dinner. I felt cute. This pic doesn't even do the same justice because my curls were really popping. Disregard all of the random stuff in the background 

One of the attendees at the dinner was like "My 4C natural hair won't do anything like that." I was like honey, "I had to go to someone who specializes in styling loose natural hair and LEARN how to style it this way. You might be surprised at what your hair can look like." Of course this went on deaf ears. Ah well.


----------



## toaster

Your hair looks amazing @sunshinebeautiful ! Congratulations on your one year of wash and go’s!


----------



## GettingKinky

Looking good @sunshinebeautiful I love how you tried to share the knowledge with your friend. I can’t wait for the day when all black woken know how to wash n go and have it as a style in their arsenal.


----------



## Napp

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's now officially been one full year since I've done WNGs consistently. I am very happy with the improved condition of my hair.
> 
> Lately, UFD + JS or UFD + ICH have really been doing it for me. I've been styling and then sitting under the dryer for about an hour. I snapped a quick pic just before heading out the door for a birthday dinner. I felt cute. This pic doesn't even do the same justice because my curls were really popping. Disregard all of the random stuff in the background
> 
> One of the attendees at the dinner was like "My 4C natural hair won't do anything like that." I was like honey, "I had to go to someone who specializes in styling loose natural hair and LEARN how to style it this way. You might be surprised at what your hair can look like." Of course this went on deaf ears. Ah well.


Lookin good @sunshinebeautiful  The wash and go lifestyle is not easy to start. But once you get the hang of it its really rewarding. I hope I can stick to it that long like you have!


----------



## Napp

So I finally did a wash and go with UFD and JS. It took me forever to try this Eco Slay Jello Shot gel. The results are a little underwhelming. I'm not sure if I like the results. I was hoping it would be a super hard cast but dare I say Alikay Lemongrass has a stronger hold! Last weeks set lasted me for a week easily although on day 6 my edges flaked on me so I put it in a puff for day 7.

The UFD and JS combo gave me tight spirals after I shingled which left me with super shrinkage. The Jello shot went on smoothly over the UFD and the combo dried in about 1.25 hours under the dryer. I will see how long this set lasts. Hopefully I can get a weeks wear out of this too.


----------



## DVAntDany

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's now officially been one full year since I've done WNGs consistently. I am very happy with the improved condition of my hair.
> 
> Lately, UFD + JS or UFD + ICH have really been doing it for me. I've been styling and then sitting under the dryer for about an hour. I snapped a quick pic just before heading out the door for a birthday dinner. I felt cute. This pic doesn't even do the same justice because my curls were really popping. Disregard all of the random stuff in the background
> 
> One of the attendees at the dinner was like "My 4C natural hair won't do anything like that." I was like honey, "I had to go to someone who specializes in styling loose natural hair and LEARN how to style it this way. You might be surprised at what your hair can look like." Of course this went on deaf ears. Ah well.


Your hair looks lovely and congrats on the pushing through to a whole year. I did the same and I learned so much. It is kinda hard to convince others that it can be beneficial to go to a stylist to learn how to do something that one supposedly should be able to do at home.


----------



## faithVA

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It's now officially been one full year since I've done WNGs consistently. I am very happy with the improved condition of my hair.
> 
> Lately, UFD + JS or UFD + ICH have really been doing it for me. I've been styling and then sitting under the dryer for about an hour. I snapped a quick pic just before heading out the door for a birthday dinner. I felt cute. This pic doesn't even do the same justice because my curls were really popping. Disregard all of the random stuff in the background
> 
> One of the attendees at the dinner was like "My 4C natural hair won't do anything like that." I was like honey, "I had to go to someone who specializes in styling loose natural hair and LEARN how to style it this way. You might be surprised at what your hair can look like." Of course this went on deaf ears. Ah well.


Congratulations on your 1 year anniversary   I'm so glad you hair is doing so much better. And so glad your girls are poppin! So exciting.


----------



## DVAntDany

What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.



I apply UFD to my hair in 2 sections. First to the ends then the middle then the roots

I apply my Jello shot in 4 sections. After I apply the JS to a section I smooth/rake that section.

After I’m done with the previous step I apply a third product if I’m using it and then do a final raking. 

The whole application/raking step takes me 15ish minutes


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.


I'm currently putting my hair into 4 sections and applying water and then gel to each section. I let it sit and then smooth and rake.

If you do it in sections you shouldn't go through more product. Applying it this way should allow you to have control over the amount of product you use. 

However, if you do it loose like the A's, then you could use more product until you are use to applying it that way. But it still should be that much more. Overtime, you start to learn how many pumps of something you need for your entire head.


----------



## faithVA

No wash and go this weekend. I was busy all weekend and there wasn't a good time to wash my hair. Not sure if I'm shampooing tonight or not. Not feeling it at the moment


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.


My favorite way is to divide my hair into 6 sections and to shingle the curls individually. This gives me long lasting curls that last a week. I would like to try raking and smoothing again since its faster but the dry time is longer and it doesn't last as long for some reason.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.



I've been doing it a similar (or maybe even the same way) the last like 3 washes. I'll divide in 4 sections, then apply my first product on soaking wet hair, add more water more water depending on how it feels, then add my second product. And repeat for each section. And I don't really raking as much as I used to. Much faster process. 

I used to divide in four sections, then further divide the sections and apply my two products and more water. 

I've gone from smedium sectioning to medium/large sectioning.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

DVAntDany said:


> What is you all's favorite way to apply your styling products for a wash and go? I've recently gone back to saturating my hair with water and product all over before raking/smoothing. Oh boy, does it save on application time. The only issues are that I blow through much more product and it doesn't work with every gel. Essentially, this is the BGC method. I see why using a more moisturizing gel as a base or alone is important.



This is basically how I do my hair, except after gel application, I use a shampoo brush to smooth the hair out before I rake through with my fingers.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> My favorite way is to divide my hair into 6 sections and to shingle the curls individually. This gives me long lasting curls that last a week. I would like to try raking and smoothing again since its faster but the dry time is longer and it doesn't last as long for some reason.


I would love to shingle but I don't have the patience. I've noticed that shingling helps with really soft products that don't stick my curls together in large clumps. For instance, Curls Dynasty Vanilla Cream Custard lets me see all the little individual curls through the midshaft but clumps together at the ends. If I were to rake and smooth, my hair would be very frizzy. If I separate the tiny curls, then my hair looks defined. 

I never thought about shingling cutting down dry time. I wish I could go longer between washing and enjoy extra efforts like shingling. 5 days is my max before getting scab like dandruff flakes. However, I'm starting to get scalp acne pushing it to 5 days.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I would love to shingle but I don't have the patience. I've noticed that shingling helps with really soft products that don't stick my curls together in large clumps. For instance, Curls Dynasty Vanilla Cream Custard lets me see all the little individual curls through the midshaft but clumps together at the ends. If I were to rake and smooth, my hair would be very frizzy. If I separate the tiny curls, then my hair looks defined.
> 
> I never thought about shingling cutting down dry time. I wish I could go longer between washing and enjoy extra efforts like shingling. 5 days is my max before getting scab like dandruff flakes. However, I'm starting to get scalp acne pushing it to 5 days.


It takes so long to do but the results are worth it. I think it dries faster because the individual curls are separate while raking and smoothing creates larger clumps that take longer to dry. Shingling also gives more body and volume to my fine hair which I appreciate. I like the clumpy look though but it makes my hair look thin. I noticed certain product clump curls together better than others but never looked into why.

Is it dandruff you are experiencing or flaking from a gel?

Has anyone gotten week long results with the rake and smooth method? How do you maintain at night?

I think a happy medium between shingling and rake and smooth in terms of results is to define curls using a Denman type brush. Personally I stopped using brushes and combs on my hair a while ago to reduce breakage.(unless I'm slicking down my hair) I may revisit using a brush to define my curls again when my hair is in better condition.


----------



## DVAntDany

It is good to know that we are all doing something similar to achieve wash and goes. 

I think the soak/smother hair in product in large sections then style afterwards method has one main caveat for me. I think it takes away the weight/hold and requires a topper/additional product. Last year, Aeleise directly told me that toppers were to only address humidity and the elements. This year, Aishia on the 30 day detox live (private group chat) stated that toppers could help with smoothing and weight. I have to agree with Aishia on this one. 

Since applying Curls product the BGC way, I feel like I need something to add additional smoothing. Applying more of the same product helps some depending on the gel. I think I may start playing around with toppers for smoothing. I washed my hair last night and this is this mornings results before fluffing or anything. The frizz up top is my only complaint and its minimal. I don't want anything to take away the airiness nor softness of my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> It takes so long to do but the results are worth it. I think it dries faster because the individual curls are separate while raking and smoothing creates larger clumps that take longer to dry. Shingling also gives more body and volume to my fine hair which I appreciate. I like the clumpy look though but it makes my hair look thin. I noticed certain product clump curls together better than others but never looked into why.
> 
> Is it dandruff you are experiencing or flaking from a gel?
> 
> Has anyone gotten week long results with the rake and smooth method? How do you maintain at night?
> 
> I think a happy medium between shingling and rake and smooth in terms of results is to define curls using a Denman type brush. Personally I stopped using brushes and combs on my hair a while ago to reduce breakage.(unless I'm slicking down my hair) I may revisit using a brush to define my curls again when my hair is in better condition.


I'm like you. I like big hair. I too wish I knew what causes better clumping than others.

Oily scalp is my issue. My problem is very much dandruff.

I can easily get a week or longer with rake and shake if I include toppers. Well, I've only really used them with UFD. The only ones I've  tried so far are ICH, PS and Pop Lock.
(Edit) I forgot to mention that toppers give more longevity but can also weigh down the hair. When I upper the topper amount, the flatter my hair became. It was indestructible though. I could get caught in the rain and it not do damage. 

I'm not sure I have long enough hair to use a Denman for curls. It make my roots frizzy. Kelsie of The Glam Twinz uses it just on her ends. I might try that when I get more length. Your hair is more spirally than mine. So it will probably work better for you. Do you think the Olaplex will help reduce the breakage? I started using it because I wanted to prevent mechanical damage.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp I get a week with smooth/rake. The 7th day isn’t as defined as day 1, but it’s still defined enough for me. I sleep with a SLAP cap. 

@DVAntDany I haven’t tried nearly as many products as you, but for me ICH is the best smoothing gel, hands down. I use a lot when I use it, but it does an amazing job of smoothing.


----------



## GettingKinky

The workouts I’m currently doing are making me super sweaty. I really should start doing a mid week wash, but I’ve been feeling lazy.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I'm like you. I like big hair. I too wish I knew what causes better clumping than others.
> 
> Oily scalp is my issue. My problem is very much dandruff.
> 
> I can easily get a week or longer with rake and shake if I include toppers. Well, I've only really used them with UFD. The only ones I've  tried so far are ICH, PS and Pop Lock.
> (Edit) I forgot to mention that toppers give more longevity but can also weigh down the hair. When I upper the topper amount, the flatter my hair became. It was indestructible though. I could get caught in the rain and it not do damage.
> 
> I'm not sure I have long enough hair to use a Denman for curls. It make my roots frizzy. Kelsie of The Glam Twinz uses it just on her ends. I might try that when I get more length. Your hair is more spirally than mine. So it will probably work better for you. Do you think the Olaplex will help reduce the breakage? I started using it because I wanted to prevent mechanical damage.


Using the Denman just takes some technique. I used it when my hair was even shorter. It's definitely possible to use on short hair! She has a technique I used when my hair was shorter.


I just did an standalone olaplex treatment with step one and two. It definitely helped with the breakage I'm experiencing. I think I will do it monthly or bimonthly and do weekly reconstructor and deep treatments to help the breakage as well


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp I get a week with smooth/rake. The 7th day isn’t as defined as day 1, but it’s still defined enough for me. I sleep with a SLAP cap.
> 
> @DVAntDany I haven’t tried nearly as many products as you, but for me ICH is the best smoothing gel, hands down. I use a lot when I use it, but it does an amazing job of smoothing.


I agree. ICH smooth as well as plumps up my curls. That’s why I haven’t changed the BGC combo because I liked the quality of my curls with it. Maybe I can try using the tiniest amount on the canopy of my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Using the Denman just takes some technique. I used it when my hair was even shorter. It's definitely possible to use on short hair! She has a technique I used when my hair was shorter.
> 
> 
> I just did an standalone olaplex treatment with step one and two. It definitely helped with the breakage I'm experiencing. I think I will do it monthly or bimonthly and do weekly reconstructor and deep treatments to help the breakage as well


Thanks for the video. You are right. I just need practice. I tried to even blow drying my hair with the d3 and I had to quit. I can use it on others but I’m having a hard time using it on myself. I feel so flicked.

Have you compared the 0+3 vs the 1+2? 3 by itself works well and is far from messy. I do understand not wanting to downgrade when you already have the big guns.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I jsut saw the orbiting dryer last night and I think Im going to get it.

The rolling dryer I have now, blow the back of my hair up. This one doesnt do that.


----------



## toaster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I jsut saw the orbiting dryer last night and I think Im going to get it.
> 
> The rolling dryer I have now, blow the back of my hair up. This one doesnt do that.


Let us know how you like it if you get it!!


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I jsut saw the orbiting dryer last night and I think Im going to get it.
> 
> The rolling dryer I have now, blow the back of my hair up. This one doesnt do that.


I'd like to know how this works out for you too. Sitting under a Collins Temptura wasn't that impressive, but I need something more powerful than a table top.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dang, it was a Collins one I saw initially but Im on amazon and they have different options. I just want a rolling dryer that blows the hair down all over and not just the back @DVAntDany


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Dang, it was a Collins one I saw initially but Im on amazon and they have different options. I just want a rolling dryer that blows the hair down all over and not just the back @DVAntDany


My experience with Collins is great. Both of my recent hair stylists have used them. What I liked about it, was that it was fairly quiet. It was roomy. It dried my hair nicely. And it is comfortable as far as heat. Other dryers the heat is so high that I'm ready to get from under it after 30 minutes. But I can comfortably sit under the Collins and be OK. I literally hate a dryer, which is why I air dry most of the time 

My 1st stylist was using something else when I first went to her and it was per usual. And when she used the Collins, it was the first time in 40 years, literally, that I didn't dread it.

I plan on getting a Collins since I have experience with it. Just trying to figure out where I will put it. If I have to dry my hair 2x a week, then yeah I want something that won't increase the dread.


----------



## faithVA

The warm weather is starting to flow in, which means more outdoor cycling. And with that it becomes harder to schedule a curly set because once I put on a cycling cap and helmet, it is impossible for me to maintain a curly set. I usually set on Sunday, but I went to test out a new bike on Sunday, so had helmet head. Monday, I was just tired. I'm planning on riding Saturday, so I just cleansed and put my hair into flat twist. I may do a curly set on Sunday, because it should be cold again. I may be going back to 2 strand twist once the weather is regularly 55. I'm just not sure how to or if it is possible to pull of short curly hair and cycling


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> My experience with Collins is great. Both of my recent hair stylists have used them. What I liked about it, was that it was fairly quiet. It was roomy. It dried my hair nicely. And it is comfortable as far as heat. Other dryers the heat is so high that I'm ready to get from under it after 30 minutes. But I can comfortably sit under the Collins and be OK. I literally hate a dryer, which is why I air dry most of the time
> 
> My 1st stylist was using something else when I first went to her and it was per usual. And when she used the Collins, it was the first time in 40 years, literally, that I didn't dread it.
> 
> I plan on getting a Collins since I have experience with it. Just trying to figure out where I will put it. If I have to dry my hair 2x a week, then yeah I want something that won't increase the dread.


Your experience was better than mine. I was only under one a couple times. My face, neck and décolletage were bright red after being under it for less than 30 mins. It was extremely hot. I drank bottles of water to keep my sanity while staying under there.

I was never dry in under an hour. The last time my roots were actually wet (not damp) in the areas that I don't have problems drying at home. I'm not sure why the stylist felt comfortable even cutting my hair. I will admit is was pretty humid around that time. Possibly the heating  element was in the process of going out or something. LOL Maybe, just maybe, I more sensitive to heat and my hair doesn't dry easily.

This was the first time I had my hair styled with CIK curl specialist. I did like the initial cut especially from the profile. See how red I was  after going through the hair cut. The second time I was even redder because I had to sit  longer.

Hmm, y'all might have to follow her to see the video. IDK why it wont show.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Your experience was better than mine. I was only under one a couple times. My face, neck and décolletage were bright red after being under it for less than 30 mins. It was extremely hot. I drank bottles of water to keep my sanity while staying under there.
> 
> I was never dry in under an hour. The last time my roots were actually wet (not damp) in the areas that I don't have problems drying at home. I'm not sure why the stylist felt comfortable even cutting my hair. I will admit is was pretty humid around that time. Possibly the heating  element was in the process of going out or something. LOL Maybe, just maybe, I more sensitive to heat and my hair doesn't dry easily.
> 
> This was the first time I had my hair styled with CIK curl specialist. I did like the initial cut especially from the profile. See how red I was  after going through the hair cut. The second time I was even redder because I had to sit  longer.



I would need more details before deciding it was just the dryer. I wonder if they knew the dryer was going bad and that is why they put the heat up so high. I'm sensitive to heat as well and during my relaxed days, I was that multiple time under the dryer girl   I think the too hot dryer in one of the reasons my hair is thin at the crown.

Fortunately, there are so many dryers on the market now, that we can find one we like that meets our needs and our budgets


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks for the video. You are right. I just need practice. I tried to even blow drying my hair with the d3 and I had to quit. I can use it on others but I’m having a hard time using it on myself. I feel so flicked.
> 
> Have you compared the 0+3 vs the 1+2? 3 by itself works well and is far from messy. I do understand not wanting to downgrade when you already have the big guns.


Ive never considered getting any of the olaplex line actually. It's just seemed so expensive for what you get but that's just me.


----------



## Napp

I'm washing out this set early this week. My hair continues to shrink with this UFD and JS combo as the days go by. I'm not feeling it plus my whole hairline has flaked!. I'm so dissapointed with these gels especially since they are expensive....


----------



## toaster

I love my Collins temptura, but I had to turn it way down. I have it around 120 degrees and I’m 90% dry in an hour.

I started it at 140 degrees and I almost passed out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I'm washing out this set early this week. My hair continues to shrink with this UFD and JS combo as the days go by. I'm not feeling it plus my whole hairline has flaked!. I'm so dissapointed with these gels especially since they are expensive....


I’m sorry this combo didn’t work for you. I’ve never had a flaking issue with it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sorry this combo didn’t work for you. I’ve never had a flaking issue with it.



Me either.


----------



## faithVA

JS would flake on me if I use too much. I'm not sure if not enough water increases the issue. 

I mentioned before that JS can act like flax gel and not adhere well for certain hair.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sorry this combo didn’t work for you. I’ve never had a flaking issue with it.


 I don't know why It flaked on me. Maybe I used too much?  I may try the gel again in the warmer months but right now all of this trial and error has gotten me sick and tired of my hair. I'm going back to wigs for a while. I think I may make some modifications to my regimen to alleviate the breakage but wigs fit my life better right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I don't know why It flaked on me. Maybe I used too much?  I may try the gel again in the warmer months but right now all of this trial and error has gotten me sick and tired of my hair. I'm going back to wigs for a while. I think I may make some modifications to my regimen to alleviate the breakage but wigs fit my life better right now.


I’m sorry you’re feeling sick of your hair. I thought you had found a combo you liked and you were happy with wearing your curls.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sorry you’re feeling sick of your hair. I thought you had found a combo you liked and you were happy with wearing your curls.


I still haven't find the perfect combo that I can rely on. I still need to go through the trial and error for that but no I'm not in a good place with my hair. I want to try growing it under wigs again. Plus I don't feel as put together with my wash n go. Its the sad truth. I'm going back to the office for a month and just want something reliable. I'll be back in the summer months


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I still haven't find the perfect combo that I can rely on. I still need to go through the trial and error for that but no I'm not in a good place with my hair. I want to try growing it under wigs again. Plus I don't feel as put together with my wash n go. Its the sad truth. I'm going back to the office for a month and just want something reliable. I'll be back in the summer months


I understand that. I was super nervous/self conscious when I first started wearing my curls to work. 
I didn’t feel polished until I got a curly cut, and I didn’t truly LOVE it until I got a great cut. I know your aren’t planning to cut your hair until you reach some length goals, so I understand your plan to wear wigs.


----------



## toaster

@Napp you have to do what’s best for you. When I got a haircut that I hated I was so uncomfortable with my hair and myself for so long. It wasn’t fun at all.


----------



## GettingKinky

I didn’t wash my hair yesterday. I have my maintenance trim next Saturday so I’m going to wash on Wednesday and go in with day 4 hair.  My curls are still well defined and I plan to wear a puff for the next few days. 

The big downside will be that detangling on day 10 is a bit of a pain.


----------



## faithVA

I had a little time today so I reset this morning. I think I finally have a repeatable regimen. I have done it 3 times and the results are consistent enough to be at least be wearable for a few days. I'll take it. 

I've been alternating shampooing with an all purpose shampoo followed by a moisturizing shampoo on week 1 and then shampooing twice with the moisturizing shampoo on week 2. I use the Madison Reed conditioner for all curly sets. I'm using 1 pump of UFD for 4 sections. I do Peppermint Pattie separate and I start with her. I use the spray nozzle to wet a section at a time, apply the UFD, smooth the roots and the ends. After I've finished each section, I add 1 tsp of Jello Shot to each section, work it in and then add a handful of water until it feels wet enough. I do 2 layers of UFD on Peppermint Pattie and use the appropriate amount of UFD and Jellos Shot since it is a small section.

Today, I took smaller sections and smoothed. And then I didn't rake exactly and I wouldn't call it a shingle. I just sort of ran my fingers down the section to break up the curls a bit. Don't know how to describe it. It took less time. Then I shook my hair really hard in all directions to let my coils clump. 

I let it air dry for the majority of the day. Around 10 pm tonight, I took the diffuser and diffused my roots for about 10 minutes. 

I'm pleased with the results because it gives me a good base to build on. 

I'm really slow in the shower though. I have no idea how long I was in there. I think I spend too much time detangling when I don't need to. But I have gotten faster and applying my gels. 

I will take update pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## faithVA

Cycled this morning and my roots were soaking wet so I didn't touch my hair and let it air dry for 3 hours. Then I used the blow dryer on low cool to fluff it a bit. That worked well. Let's see if not tugging on my roots, helps extend how long I can wear this set.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Cycled this morning and my roots were soaking wet so I didn't touch my hair and let it air dry for 3 hours. Then I used the blow dryer on low cool to fluff it a bit. That worked well. Let's see if not tugging on my roots, helps extend how long I can wear this set.


Good luck. I hope you find a way to make cycling and your wash n go compatible.


----------



## keranikki

@Napp I hope you find something that works for you! Thank you again for the videos. I'm back in the the WNG game!


----------



## keranikki

Curls formed using a Denman bush and the following products: water, Olaplex #3 as a leave-in, Alikay Naturals Lemongrass LI, and EcoStyle Black Castor/Flaxseed Oil Gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just ordered puff cuffs in various sizes last night. I’m hoping they will be easier to use than the goody rubber bands I currently use.


----------



## LavenderMint

Hi again! 

It’s been lovely catching up on posts and seeing all the lovely hair. Ladies, y’all are looking great!! 

Over the last few weeks, I’ve stuck to a second wash in the week & working on the same as everyone else, “repeatable results”. Now I know that my best combo is soaking wet hair + UFD + ICH. Right now, I don’t have a second place winner for a topper gel. I’ve been trying to figure that out.
EarthTone Naturals Curl Enhancing Jelly could be a good 2nd place topper gel. I need to play with it more. It would really be nice if there was a gel available on the ground that worked but The Doux & the Camille Rose gels have kind of made me feel like that might not be a thing for me. I feel like washing twice a week has immensely helped my technique AND finally addressed that stubborn patch at the front which turns out to have been seriously dehydrated.

I also may have found out what is the culprit behind the strange splits I have towards the ends of my hair. This video from Manes by Mell about damage from air-drying vs hair dryer was very informative. She refers to a study talking about the different kinds of hair damage; mine isn’t just the cuticle that’s messed up, it’s the CMC. I feel like I know what caused it too. 

Hopefully an actual tight curl specialist or CIK stylist opens closer to me sometime soon because I need a cut, badly.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I just ordered puff cuffs in various sizes last night. I’m hoping they will be easier to use than the goody rubber bands I currently use.


I bought some puff cuffs and hated them. They may work for you since you have more length


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LavenderMint said:


> Hi again!
> 
> It’s been lovely catching up on posts and seeing all the lovely hair. Ladies, y’all are looking great!!
> 
> Over the last few weeks, I’ve stuck to a second wash in the week & working on the same as everyone else, “repeatable results”. Now I know that my best combo is soaking wet hair + UFD + ICH. Right now, I don’t have a second place winner for a topper gel. I’ve been trying to figure that out.
> EarthTone Naturals Curl Enhancing Jelly could be a good 2nd place topper gel. I need to play with it more. It would really be nice if there was a gel available on the ground that worked but The Doux & the Camille Rose gels have kind of made me feel like that might not be a thing for me. I feel like washing twice a week has immensely helped my technique AND finally addressed that stubborn patch at the front which turns out to have been seriously dehydrated.
> 
> I also may have found out what is the culprit behind the strange splits I have towards the ends of my hair. This video from Manes by Mell about damage from air-drying vs hair dryer was very informative. She refers to a study talking about the different kinds of hair damage; mine isn’t just the cuticle that’s messed up, it’s the CMC. I feel like I know what caused it too.
> 
> Hopefully an actual tight curl specialist or CIK stylist opens closer to me sometime soon because I need a cut, badly.



Very interesting video. I like how she incorporated the research.


----------



## faithVA

I am having a good hair week. I'm on day 4 and my day 4 hair looks like my day 2 hair usually does. I rode Monday and then last night I sweated so bad when I slept I had to change pajamas, put a towel over the sheet and flip my pillow. My hair was soaking wet at the roots. I have no idea what that was about.

But today I just did a little fluff and it is wearable. With a little more length I can see it being even better. And my coils are still locked in. I can tell by the tightness of my roots if I can get another day out of a wng and I can get another day out of this. I haven't been able to achieve 5 day hair since my 1st cut. 

But I plan on rinsing and twisting it up, just to give myself a little break. I will reset on Sunday since we have a long weekend.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just ordered puff cuffs in various sizes last night. I’m hoping they will be easier to use than the goody rubber bands I currently use.


I have puff cuffs which I bought when it was a kickstarter. My hair has never been long enough to wear even one  I'm hoping that changes this year so I can pull them out of hiding wherever they are.

I hope they work for you.


----------



## LavenderMint

My coworker’s sister is a stylist & looking for new clients. She keeps telling me, my sister can cut your hair. Rather than tell her NO WAY, I forwarded her the CIK professional Instagram page to check out. 

I think I found a CIK stylist 40 miles from me that I may want to give a shot during my spring break. 
Compiling my questions and thinking of the shape I want… What is the difference between a  2d shaped cut & a 3D one? I feel like I already know this but I’m not making the connection.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> My coworker’s sister is a stylist & looking for new clients. She keeps telling me, my sister can cut your hair. Rather than tell her NO WAY, I forwarded her the CIK professional Instagram page to check out.
> 
> I think I found a CIK stylist 40 miles from me that I may want to give a shot during my spring break.
> Compiling my questions and thinking of the shape I want… What is the difference between a  2d shaped cut & a 3D one? I feel like I already know this but I’m not making the connection.



 Fabulous that you found a CIK stylist close to you. If you were ever part of the digital salon, you can join the FB alum group and someone may be able to give you some details on that stylist.

A 2d shape cut is best done on hair that grows and hangs down and doesn't grow out so much. Toaster would be a good example of someone who has hair that would work well with a 2d cut. 

My hair would only work with a 3d cut because you can see I have a lot of volume and my hair will always have volume in a curly state. The 3d cut takes into consideration how the layers of my coils will lay on top of each other.

Does that make sense.


----------



## toaster

@LavenderMint I much prefer to have my hair cut in a 2D shape. It’s similar to having your hair cut when it’s straight, in that it hangs down instead of the 3D cut which gives a strong base and then there’s an angle to the haircut. 3D haircuts take up space.

I think 3D haircuts are gorgeous, but my hair wants to hang down, so it just looks choppy on me.


----------



## toaster

Today is hair wash day. I completed the shampoo, condition and detangle portion. Will get in again later tonight to rinse and style.

This has been working well for me so far!


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I bought some puff cuffs and hated them. They may work for you since you have more length


Why did you hate them?  My biggest concern is that they might snag my hair. But my rubber bands already do that so I don’t think it can get much worse.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA congrats on riding your bike and getting 4 day hair. That’s great. You must have nailed the water/product ratio.


----------



## GettingKinky

So I postponed my wash day by 4 days so I could have day 4 hair for my cut on Saturday.
Day 11 tangles sucks. I should have just washed my hair last Saturday and then done it again today.

I also opened a new bottle of 18oz UFD. When the bottle is full one pump is ~1/2 a teaspoon. Now I have a good baseline for how much UFD I need. For my entire head I need about 9-10 teaspoons.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA congrats on riding your bike and getting 4 day hair. That’s great. You must have nailed the water/product ratio.


I think you are right. I was always struggling with the water gel ratio. The extra length doesn't hurt either. The longer my hair gets the less it is mashed into my head so I don't have to tug so much to try to reshape it.


----------



## LavenderMint

Ahhhhh!! @faithVA @toaster YES!! Thank you! This makes a lot of sense & also gives me more questions, especially about changing shape over time and increasing length. All I know right now is what I don’t want, but it’s a starting point.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I got a maintenance trim last Saturday. She said I can book the longer appointment next time since my hair has grown and takes longer to do. That was nice to hear lol.

But today was wash day and I saw something on IG I wanted to try so today (before I washed later on - under the dryer now with some semi permanent color for this darn gray hair) so I did that and liked how it turned out. I only had two combs but have a couple in route for next time.

This is what I was attempting: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CZsLvFTphmD/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> Why did you hate them?  My biggest concern is that they might snag my hair. But my rubber bands already do that so I don’t think it can get much worse.


They don't hold my hair right enough to hold the puff shape but then again my hair is short


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I might be giving up on jello shot. I don't enjoy using it if that makes any sense. It's got the hold and defines really well but it gives me day 1 super curly fro and other combo allow the little hang time I have to well...hang lol. I also tend to forget about it either because it's in the fridge away from the rest of my products or I'm just not thrilled about using it. I've used up about half my pouch and got it on sale so won't feel too bad if I pitch it.

I'm looovvvinngg KCKT and ICH however.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> I just ordered puff cuffs in various sizes last night. I’m hoping they will be easier to use than the goody rubber bands I currently use.


I have puff cuffs in the small and medium sizes. I like them, but annoyingly my hair easily gets caught in the joining screw, and they don't contain my hair like my chunky banana clips (I prefer a slicker finish). I don't often wear them these days, but I hope they work out better for you.


----------



## HealthyHair2020

GGsKin said:


> I have puff cuffs in the small and medium sizes. I like them, but annoyingly my hair easily gets caught in the joining screw, and they don't contain my hair like my chunky banana clips (I prefer a slicker finish). I don't often wear them these days, but I hope they work out better for you.


I had the same issue with them getting caught in the screw part. Annoyed me to know. 

@GettingKinky I would be happy to send you my set if you wanted it.


----------



## GettingKinky

HealthyHair2020 said:


> I had the same issue with them getting caught in the screw part. Annoyed me to know.
> 
> @GettingKinky I would be happy to send you my set if you wanted it.


Thanks for the offer. I already ordered a set. I am worried about hair getting caught in it. But so far except for a scrunchie everything snags my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my maintenance trim today. This time I let her trim as normal so I could see how much actual length she’s taking off. It was a good 2 inches, maybe more, and that’s more than I grow in 16 weeks.
So we discussed for next time doing a bare minimum trim otherwise I will never get to shoulder length.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I got my maintenance trim today. This time I let her trim as normal so I could see how much actual length she’s taking off. It was a good 2 inches, maybe more, and that’s more than I grow in 16 weeks.
> So we discussed for next time doing a bare minimum trim otherwise I will never get to shoulder length.


Are you happy with the shape? Did she cut that much because they were straight ends.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I got my maintenance trim today. This time I let her trim as normal so I could see how much actual length she’s taking off. It was a good 2 inches, maybe more, and that’s more than I grow in 16 weeks.
> So we discussed for next time doing a bare minimum trim otherwise I will never get to shoulder length.



She say why she cut so much? I'm with you, you'll never get to your goal at that rate.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Are you happy with the shape? Did she cut that much because they were straight ends.


I’m happy with the shape. She said she only cut what was necessary, but I didn’t ask if it was necessary for shape or health. I think her primary goal is shape, but I’m going to switch her to length retention.  It’s just so easy to cut off inches when your hair is curly.


----------



## GettingKinky

And my hair is the most coily at the ends so it’s easy to cut off inches and it looks like nothing was removed.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I’m happy with the shape. She said she only cut what was necessary, but I didn’t ask if it was necessary for shape or health. I think her primary goal is shape, but I’m going to switch her to length retention.  It’s just so easy to cut off inches when your hair is curly.


I'm glad you have someone you can have a dialogue with and that will work with you based on what you want.


----------



## faithVA

I was supposed to just rinse tonight but for some reason I shampooed instead  Then I used a Madison Reed protein hydration product and left that in for 5 minutes. I rinsed and put in deep conditioner. I put on a plastic cap and a scarf and let that sit for a few hours. I'm just going to leave it in and rinse it out on Monday, when I reset. 

I actually got 6 days from my last set and maybe I could have gotten 7 today. I think this is a first. Definitely want to see if I can repeat it on Monday.


----------



## GettingKinky

So my cut yesterday was on day 4 hair. Of course she had to manipulate my hair a lot to cut it, and it looked so nice and full afterwards.

I need to spend more time manipulating my hair, it looks so much better when it’s fluffed/ separated.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I was supposed to just rinse tonight but for some reason I shampooed instead  Then I used a Madison Reed protein hydration product and left that in for 5 minutes. I rinsed and put in deep conditioner. I put on a plastic cap and a scarf and let that sit for a few hours. I'm just going to leave it in and rinse it out on Monday, when I reset.
> 
> I actually got 6 days from my last set and maybe I could have gotten 7 today. I think this is a first. Definitely want to see if I can repeat it on Monday.


 6 days? Yay!!  That’s awesome.


----------



## LavenderMint

I’m focusing on working my way through the gels I’ve tried before, again. Now that my technique is better & more consistent, the results should be easier to see on my hair. That’s my theory, at least. 
-Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink left my hair looking strange by the end of the week, solidifying that I really don’t like it. My sister likes the price & it works for her so I’ll give her the jar since it was only used once. 
-I just opened a brand new jar of Curl Junkie Aloe Fix & I don’t hate it… I’m going to try tomorrow’s set with it.

I have to learn to use my diffuser. My hair is long enough now that the ends don't get dried even after an hour under the dryer. Putting a bonnet over wet ends is better than a wet scalp but it promotes tangling. Maybe I’ll try the buff to keep the ends from tangling… 

My next goal is to try to use the wng set as a basis for something other than a puff or wrapped pineapple.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky im glad your stylist agreed to not cut off so much next time. It’s like having a bob or a short haircut. To keep the shape, you have to cut off all your growth over and over again.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair washing is all off schedule. I think I’ll wash Monday or Tuesday and bun, and then next Saturday I’ll wash and be back to my regular schedule.

@LavenderMint what other styles do you want to try?


----------



## GettingKinky

I took a short trip for the long weekend and forgot my slap cap. I slept with my hair uncovered on a cotton pillowcase for 2 days after my stylist stretched it and cut and it still looks decent.

I’m shocked.


----------



## faithVA

I reset today. I procrastinated forever and just finished 30 minutes ago. I will definitely have to diffuse since I waited so late. 

I followed most of the steps but I may have been too heavy handed with the water. Will know in a little while.

I know it takes me more than an hour to do my hair. A lot of that time is just trying to get my hair to hold some water. Secondly, I'm just slow  Maybe when it gets longer, it will be easier to grab larger sections and apply product to help speed things up. 

But it is done now. Fingers crossed that I have consistent results.


----------



## faithVA

Have to go into the office tomorrow for a meeting. I was hoping my set would look like it did last week but no dice. It isn't horrible but its just alright. I think it was too much water.  At least I've dropped that covid weight. The extra weight plus wild hair would be too much for my first time back in the office.


----------



## faithVA

Office visit canceled. My boss isn't feeling well so we will be meeting virtually. I'm glad in a way. I thought it would be nicer out but it is gloomy.

I still have bed head, so I will fluff right before the meeting and that will be good enough.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> My hair washing is all off schedule. I think I’ll wash Monday or Tuesday and bun, and then next Saturday I’ll wash and be back to my regular schedule.
> 
> @LavenderMint what other styles do you want to try?


Yesterday, I had a half up pony. Maybe throw in more accessories, clips and such. I’d like to be able to do a bun too but that might be wishful thinking since I never mastered buns.


----------



## LavenderMint

UFD + Papaya Slip is another winning combo but my hair has to be SUPER super wet.  I can see where my shape would benefit from a cut. I’ll try to upload my pics from another angle later. My wet hair is about armpit length all around.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> UFD + Papaya Slip is another winning combo but my hair has to be SUPER super wet. View attachment 479069 I can see where my shape would benefit from a cut. I’ll try to upload my pics from another angle later. My wet hair is about armpit length all around.


Does it have to be super wet for the Papaya slip? Are you adding the water after the UFD to get it super wet or after the Papaya slip?


----------



## GettingKinky

I just washed my hair after my cut Saturday  and my hair is noticeably shorter.  

on the plus side 
-I still really like my shape
- I think all my damaged ends are finally gone

on the negative side
- my hair will never get longer if I cut this much this often. I’m going to email my stylist about getting maintenance cuts every 6 months instead of every 4.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just washed my hair after my cut Saturday  and my hair is noticeably shorter.
> 
> on the plus side
> -I still really like my shape
> - I think all my damaged ends are finally gone
> 
> on the negative side
> - my hair will never get longer if I cut this much this often. I’m going to email my stylist about getting maintenance cuts every 6 months instead of every 4.


Did she cut that much because they were damaged or did she cut that much because that is what she always does? I'm just wondering if she cut that much because of your damaged ends and she was trying to get to a fresh base. 

Definitely worth a discussion though and you may not need to go every 4 months to maintain your ends.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> Does it have to be super wet for the Papaya slip? Are you adding the water after the UFD to get it super wet or after the Papaya slip?


I was adding water during the UFD step, a flash before & during. It helps to keep that strange gumminess at the front of my hair from happening and holds the water to the cactus patch at the front of my head better. I still have slightly sticky places from where I didn’t distribute the Papaya Slip well but much less than usual.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I was adding water during the UFD step, a flash before & during. It helps to keep that strange gumminess at the front of my hair from happening and holds the water to the cactus patch at the front of my head better. I still have slightly sticky places from where I didn’t distribute the Papaya Slip well but much less than usual.


OK. I get that gumminess too. I'm thinking mine must be from the UFD that I'm not adding enough water in the right places. I think I may have that same patch at the front of my hair too. Too much water and I get definition with frizz. When I get it just right, I can keep the frizz to a minimum. One day I hope to be able to tell when it is right.


----------



## toaster

The doux has a new foam/mousse out so I ordered that. Their regular mousse is my go to for wash and go’s on vacations (warm weather, especially).


----------



## GettingKinky

Yesterday I did a wet/damp pony/puff with UFD/MD. It looked good yesterday, but when I went to bed it was still very damp and today it doesn’t look so great.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> The doux has a new foam/mousse out so I ordered that. Their regular mousse is my go to for wash and go’s on vacations (warm weather, especially).



Can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

I have a lot reading to do to catch up.   

Besides considering a sew-in, I'm thinking about making a permanent change. I always wanted hair sprinkles and never got around to getting them when I had locs. I want to do "tomboyish side tails" in locs. I want some fun with my hair, but I also don't want to cut or color my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I like my puff cuff. I can fit all my hair in the junior size. It’s easy to use and so far I haven’t snagged any hair in it.

Now I just have to figure out how to have my hair look good in day 2 if I do a wet/damp puff.
Maybe I need to diffuse it before I go to bed.

Then I could wash 2x a week if I felt like it. With sweaty workouts washing 2x a week is probably better.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed and then used my usual UFD/JS/Inner Peace combo yesterday.
I used a little more than 1 tsp of JS per section of hair and I got a good cast.

I also got a weird random compliment from a white lady at the post office. She told me she loved my hair and then said “don’t let anyone ever tell you anything different”
I get so much unsolicited advice/comments when I wear my wash n go.


----------



## faithVA

I wore my last wash and go for 5 days. It needed to be reset on 4 but I never got to it. Yesterday I rinsed, put in conditioner and put it in a puff.

Today I shampooed once with Madison Reed and conditioned with the matching conditioner.  I did 1 pump of UFD for each section.  I tried KC gel instead of Jello shot but used the same amount of 1/2 tsp. I added a lot of water.

Its probably too much water but I will figure it out. I'm doing more smoothing with my finger tips versus raking and then I shake real hard in a lot of different directions.

I won't be dry by bedtime so I will diffuse around 9 or so

Here is my month end shot.



January


----------



## toaster

@faithVA you can see a difference in your wash and go in just a month! More definition and each section hangs down a bit more than before. Looks great.


----------



## LavenderMint

@faithVA your hair looks great! I especially noticed the definition & it also looks fuller.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA you can see a difference in your wash and go in just a month! More definition and each section hangs down a bit more than before. Looks great.


Thank You @toaster. I'm glad I can see the changes. I think I starting to move out of that awkward stage.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> @faithVA your hair looks great! I especially noticed the definition & it also looks fuller.


Thank You @LavenderMint. I do think it is fuller. My separated sections are starting to come together.


----------



## faithVA

I do think that doing LouLou's challenged helped with my hydration and my curl definition. My curls are now defined to my root and my wash and go has gone from lasting 3 days to lasting at least 5. And now, even when I don't get my water ratios just right, my wash and go is still wearable. 

I am going to do another round this month. I think I will modify it a lot: I will do a gentle mudwash, conditioner and then 1 gel and do that for 5 to 7 days. 

I will plan to do it the week of the 13th. I have a hydrate and define appointment with my stylist next week and I want to color on the 25th so need to do it between those two things.

I also plan to try the K18 and want to do that before I do my next color. Need to remember to order that.


----------



## toaster

My day 6 wash and go. Tomorrow is wash day. I haven’t had a trim since June. I need to get it done, but I’m scared. I need to bite the bullet and just do my own trim like I did for years.


----------



## GettingKinky

I still really like my curls. I have movement, and a shape I love, I get pretty consistent results, but lately I’ve been itching to straighten my hair. Only my fear of heat damage has stopped me from getting the comb attachment for my dyson.
I haven’t used a cuing iron or flat iron on myself since early 2012 and I haven’t had a stylist do it since late 2017.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I still really like my curls. I have movement, and a shape I love, I get pretty consistent results, but lately I’ve been itching to straighten my hair. Only my fear of heat damage has stopped me from getting the comb attachment for my dyson.
> I haven’t used a cuing iron or flat iron on myself since early 2012 and I haven’t had a stylist do it since late 2017.


The dyson doesn't get hot enough for heat damage. It's highest temp I believe is in the 200 hundreds. And you have to go over 300 degrees before the structure of the hair changes. They actually talk about it here. How does heat damage hair? (dyson.com)

Now curling irons and flat irons are different because they usually start at 300. But I can flat iron my hair at 305 and not damage my hair and get it straight. Most people flat iron hair in the 400s and that is typically where the heat damage comes from. I have been there and done that. 

I'm glad you like your curls and your shape.


----------



## yamilee21

@toaster That is very impressive Day 6 hair. Looks great!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> My day 6 wash and go. Tomorrow is wash day. I haven’t had a trim since June. I need to get it done, but I’m scared. I need to bite the bullet and just do my own trim like I did for years.
> View attachment 479169View attachment 479171View attachment 479173View attachment 479175


Your hair last for so long. I'm so jealous in a good way  I am looking forward to seeing it at the end of the year when I know it will have grown out so much.

I think you should just do your own trims if you know how to do them. At this point, I'm not aware that you are looking for a shape. You can easily just snip the ends and not cause any issues. Because of the way your hair falls I think it would be simple.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I still really like my curls. I have movement, and a shape I love, I get pretty consistent results, but lately I’ve been itching to straighten my hair. Only my fear of heat damage has stopped me from getting the comb attachment for my dyson.
> I haven’t used a cuing iron or flat iron on myself since early 2012 and I haven’t had a stylist do it since late 2017.



I didn't straighten for years for the same reason. Once I did get flat ironed I was like meh lol. I have used my Revlon paddle brush drier twice (for diy braids and flat twist braided style) and so far so good.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I didn't straighten for years for the same reason. Once I did get flat ironed I was like meh lol. I have used my Revlon paddle brush drier twice (for diy braids and flat twist braided style) and so far so good.


 I felt the same way when I flat ironed in December. It just sort of hung there. There was no body, no curls, no nothing. I realized I would be fine just blow drying, which I only do ever now and then to trim.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I didn't straighten for years for the same reason. Once I did get flat ironed I was like meh lol. I have used my Revlon paddle brush drier twice (for diy braids and flat twist braided style) and so far so good.


I don’t even know that I want straight hair. I just want to be able to control how it lays. I try to arrange my curls a certain way, but 10 minutes later they’ve moved back to where they want to be.


----------



## faithVA

I'm going to start calling it a curly set instead of a wash and go. I can't remember why. It made sense last night on my way to sleep 

I reset this morning before work. It was time. My coils were tight. I decided to try a mudwash this morning because I didn't want to use shampoo and I didn't think a rinse only would work. Clay really leaves my hair feeling soft and I can easily detangle. I have a lot of it so I will keep playing around with it for my mid-week wash. 

I was trying to go fast this morning so I skipped a lot of steps. I rinsed, clay wash, detangled with a detangling brush, conditioned and put into 5 sections.
I started with my bang, added water and then 1 pump of UFD. Outside the shower I added 1/2 tsp of Jello Shot and then a handful of water. My hair looked good at this point but I wanted more volume so I shook really hard. I'm doing my usual air drying.

I thought about using ICH instead of Jello Shot but I need to be out in public this weekend and this isn't the time to experiment 

My set is really coming along and getting easier to do. And I am loving my coils. I can't wait for them to get longer.  I'm going to get my ends trimmed in May because I'm going to need it but I will wait until September to get a shape. I should have enough growth then to even out some areas.


----------



## faithVA

I just realized that I didn't do any smoothing or raking or shingling or anything  I put the product in my hair, looked at it and then did a hard shake. I was distracted and talking. If this last through Sunday though, this might be a new thing  I also think I used less Jello Shot than usual. I need to go back and see if I was using a tsp before or just 1/2 tsp.

ETA: My previous notes say I used 1 tsp. I probably won't have a cast with this set then


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I booked a color appointment for May. I'm pretty sure I told myself I was done with color the last time I went back to black due to the maintenance. 

Yet here I stand not keeping my word lol.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> I'm going to start calling it a curly set instead of a wash and go. I can't remember why. It made sense last night on my way to sleep


 Whenever I think of a "set" I think of putting the hair in an arrangement that isn't natural like a roller set or a braid out. I'm not familiar with that term. Did that come from the As?


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Whenever I think of a "set" I think of putting the hair in an arrangement that isn't natural like a roller set or a braid out. I'm not familiar with that term. Did that come from the As?


 I’m not sure if @faithVA got it from the As, but I also think of my wash and go as a set. I’m using two gels to set my curls in place for weekly wear. I sit under a dryer to create a cast. I feel like I’m setting my hair. Alternatively, if I just left some conditioner in my hair or used just a leave in, it would still be in my natural curl, but it wouldn’t be “set”. There would be no hold or longevity.

That’s my thought process at least.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I booked a color appointment for May. I'm pretty sure I told myself I was done with color the last time I went back to black due to the maintenance.
> 
> Yet here I stand not keeping my word lol.


What color are you going to get?


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Whenever I think of a "set" I think of putting the hair in an arrangement that isn't natural like a roller set or a braid out. I'm not familiar with that term. Did that come from the As?





toaster said:


> I’m not sure if @faithVA got it from the As, but I also think of my wash and go as a set. I’m using two gels to set my curls in place for weekly wear. I sit under a dryer to create a cast. I feel like I’m setting my hair. Alternatively, if I just left some conditioner in my hair or used just a leave in, it would still be in my natural curl, but it wouldn’t be “set”. There would be no hold or longevity.
> 
> That’s my thought process at least.


The As do call it a set (taking it from wet to dry, with the curls defined.) They used to resist calling it a wash n go and always called it a hydrate and define.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Whenever I think of a "set" I think of putting the hair in an arrangement that isn't natural like a roller set or a braid out. I'm not familiar with that term. Did that come from the As?


The A's pretty much say any styling that comes after conditioning is a set, so that is where I got it from. I think they include anything that requires product and technique to be a set.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’m not sure if @faithVA got it from the As, but I also think of my wash and go as a set. I’m using two gels to set my curls in place for weekly wear. I sit under a dryer to create a cast. I feel like I’m setting my hair. Alternatively, if I just left some conditioner in my hair or used just a leave in, it would still be in my natural curl, but it wouldn’t be “set”. There would be no hold or longevity.
> 
> That’s my thought process at least.


For me if I just put in conditioner or a leave-in my hair would be a fro, so I definitely have to set my hair. The way you explained it sounds better than what I said.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> The As do call it a set (taking it from wet to dry, with the curls defined.) They used to resist calling it a wash n go and always called it a hydrate and define.


My stylist calls it a hydrate and define as well. I think that is more accurate because most of us can't just wash and go without it taking some time and quite a few steps.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What color are you going to get?



A darker brown. Oddly enough I pretty much want the same color as my picture on the very first page of this thread. Full circle moment lol.


----------



## toaster

I still haven’t washed my hair. Life got in the way this week. I’m going to wash after breakfast and style this evening.

I’ll probably use the new doux mousse on top of curly magic. Only need this wash and go to last until Wednesday so I can get back on schedule.

@GettingKinky ive been thinking about straightening my hair just for fun. I’d use the dyson air wrap with the comb attachment. That’s what I used in the past and it’s great. Maybe I’d follow up with my flat iron, but I’m not sure I even know where that is.


----------



## LavenderMint

I used Olaplex 0 & 3 last Friday. I must have been excited because when Mr. Mint got up on Saturday, he wanted to see how my hair turned out  He said he could see where my coils had clumped together and the ends all around looked springier. I agree. My hair was coiled root to tip all the way around, the strange wavy fly-always were gone and the frizziness was non-existent. I used UFD & PS. My hair still looks great & didn’t even need a mid-week wash. So I may do this once or twice a month because the benefits are clear.

Unfortunately, the CIK stylist I was looking to see is booked through April. So I won’t be able to do anything until after school is out for summer.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I still haven’t washed my hair. Life got in the way this week. I’m going to wash after breakfast and style this evening.
> 
> I’ll probably use the new doux mousse on top of curly magic. Only need this wash and go to last until Wednesday so I can get back on schedule.
> 
> @GettingKinky ive been thinking about straightening my hair just for fun. I’d use the dyson air wrap with the comb attachment. That’s what I used in the past and it’s great. Maybe I’d follow up with my flat iron, but I’m not sure I even know where that is.


I don’t have the AirWrap. I didn’t even know it had a comb attachment. How straight does it get your hair?


----------



## GGsKin

I need to hunt down some kinky curly curling custard and wrangle a deal with the shop keeper. With this combo of UFD and Jello Shot, my hair looks great and feels soft, but also dry. I think its just too cold here right now for UFD in my hair.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t have the AirWrap. I didn’t even know it had a comb attachment. How straight does it get your hair?


Pretty straight! Definitely as straight as I’ve ever been able to blow dry my own hair. Dyson calls the attachment a “firm brush” but it’s more of a den man type brush/comb in my opinion. It’s just easier for me to use something in that shape than it is to try and use a real blow dryer.

If you use small sections, it doesn’t even take that long.


----------



## toaster

Under the dryer with the new doux mousse. It smells sooooo good. Feels pretty similar to mousse def. Will see how long my wash and go lasts.

I used a quarter of the bottle….

And I ordered two more


----------



## LavenderMint

I wonder if my hair would take a gel+foam set now that it’s not dehydrated… I have at least 3 bottles of foam to use up. Hmm… definitely a Friday experiment to add to the list.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

It's about time for a trim again. Last time I blew it dry and let me sister just clip the ends. This time I really need a reshaping. I'm debating on whether I want to make the long drive to South Florida or try a new curl artist I found about 2.5 hours away.

I was looking to find someone locally, but no dice so far. The closest I've found was one woman who has wash n go advertised as a service on her website, but no pics. Suspect. The other is a white woman who specializes in curly hair, but of all the pics I've seen, even the 'kinkiest' textures are looser than mine. If I'm going in for a cut/reshaping, I need someone who knows what they're doing - and I need to know they know what they're doing with photographic evidence.


----------



## faithVA

I rode yesterday and I was too tired to try to do my hair last night. I had to start work early so didn't do it this morning. I have an appointment this afternoon, so I will just wet it during my lunch break and put it in 2 twists. Tomorrow is my salon appointment. Tonight I will condition and detangle and slick it back and just go like that  I just can't put in the work for something that is going to be undone tomorrow.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA enjoy your salon appointment! Looking forward to hearing about it


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA enjoy your salon appointment! Looking forward to hearing about it


Will definitely update. Not expecting anything exciting to happen. I just want some pampering


----------



## faithVA

During my lunch break, I shampooed once. towel dried and then used the K18. My hair isn't long but it is a good density and it is coily, so I used 2 pumps each on the left side and the right side. I realized that I haven't seen my hair damp after shampoo in years, if ever. So I really didn't know what to expect. Conditioner is definitely calming. And I never remove water from my hair before applying product. It isn't something I would do on the regular 

I put the K18 in, waited 4+ minutes, put in my TGIN leave-in and then put it into 2 flat twist. Its too early to tell anything but I am going to use it on my mid-week wash. There is no way to incorporate it in my weekend reset.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m taking a week break from working out and my hair is surviving so much longer. I’m on day 4 and my cast is still mostly in tact.


----------



## toaster

Today is day 4 of my UFD/mousse wash and go. It looks pretty good! I’m going to wash my hair tomorrow and go back to Jell-O shot for my usual weekly wash, but this mousse will definitely work for quick washes and vacation hair.


----------



## faithVA

My appointment was good. I wanted her to be aggressive when shampooing but no such luck.

I didnt pay a lot of attention to what she did. She shampooed twice and conditioned. She used UFD, ICV and ICH. 

I noticed she doesnt smooth the roots. She parts vertically which creates more elongation versus volume. I do horizontal because I like more volume. She smooths very small sections and then slowly separates. It seemed to take forever but the whole appointment was 90 minutes. 

I was under the dryer for maybe 20. Then she diffused for 10 and then back under the dryer.

She used ICV to give it more hold so will see how it goes. I hope it holds until Saturday. Making progress. I go back in May for a shaping.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA  I’m glad you enjoyed your appointment.
What’s an aggressive shampoo?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA  I’m glad you enjoyed your appointment.
> What’s an aggressive shampoo?


It's a heavy handed scalp massage or scalp scrub. Your head actually moves when the shampoo  Stylists now are so gentle


----------



## faithVA

faithVA said:


> My appointment was good. I wanted her to be aggressive when shampooing but no such luck.
> 
> I didnt pay a lot of attention to what she did. She shampooed twice and conditioned. She used UFD, ICV and ICH.
> 
> I noticed she doesnt smooth the roots. She parts vertically which creates more elongation versus volume. I do horizontal because I like more volume. She smooths very small sections and then slowly separates. It seemed to take forever but the whole appointment was 90 minutes.
> 
> I was under the dryer for maybe 20. Then she diffused for 10 and then back under the dryer.
> 
> She used ICV to give it more hold so will see how it goes. I hope it holds until Saturday. Making progress. I go back in May for a shaping.
> 
> View attachment 479257


My hair looks so much better on person. One day I will stop being cheap and get a phone with a real camera


----------



## toaster

@faithVA I think your hair looks great in the picture, so it must look banging in person! Glad you enjoyed your appointment. It’s nice to just relax and not have to watch someone like a hawk when they are in your hair.


----------



## toaster

I got a new Felicia leatherwood brush after 26 months with my old brush.

Wow detangling was much easier with the new brush, since the bristles were more firm. My old brush got much more flexible as time went on, and that made it less efficient. 

I’ll be replacing this brush at least every year from now on.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA I think your hair looks great in the picture, so it must look banging in person! Glad you enjoyed your appointment. It’s nice to just relax and not have to watch someone like a hawk when they are in your hair.


Thank you. It does look much better in person. The picture doesn't capture the definition, the body, the way she made it hang 

And it is nice to not have to watch her. I'm completely relaxed and I don't think I asked her any questions. She is so patient and gentle. She seems to know what I want. And she is cool with me cutting in whenever even though it looks crazy now 

It's nice to have a stylist again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 8, but since I haven’t worked out my hair looks like my typical day 4 or 5. I have a hair color appointment on Wednesday so I think I’m going to skip my wash today.


----------



## LavenderMint

I had to skip my Friday wash. My hair still looks really good though. It was more important to finally go out with the girls after staying in for two years. I had a lot of fun so no regrets… 

but I know detangling tonight is going to be _so_ not fun.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> I had to skip my Friday wash. My hair still looks really good though. It was more important to finally go out with the girls after staying in for two years. I had a lot of fun so no regrets…
> 
> but I know detangling tonight is going to be _so_ not fun.


I hope you had a great time


----------



## janaq2003

I need a new topper


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> I need a new topper


What are you currently using? Why do you want a new one?


----------



## janaq2003

GettingKinky said:


> What are you currently using? Why do you want a new one?


Wetline.. it seems to dry my hair out


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> Wetline.. it seems to dry my hair out


I don’t know what your budget is like, but I’m a big fan of jello shot and ICH


----------



## toaster

I needed to wash my hair today, but I didn’t feel like it. Tomorrow it is.


----------



## janaq2003

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t know what your budget is like, but I’m a big fan of jello shot and ICH


Which do you like the best between the 2?


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> Which do you like the best between the 2?


I slightly prefer the way ICH makes my hair look, but JS lasts longer and is black owned so I stopped buying ICH (but I still have quite a bit in my stash)


----------



## GettingKinky

By the time I wash my hair on Saturday it will be two weeks 

I need to get myself mentally prepared.


----------



## toaster

Okay, my wash routine officially takes too long.

40 minutes to wash and detangle my hair. After that I don’t have the energy to get back in the shower and style and then sit under the dryer.

I might have to go through my old posts and figure out what my cowash and bun routine was. Although I’m never giving up shampoo. If anything, I’ll alternate using the AG shampoo and the innersense shampoo. I’ll take my bun down at night so I don’t have too much tension.

Maybe wash and go’s will be for special occasions.

And I know we’re supposed to get our routine into a “wash hour” but I think my hair is too long for a wash hour hairstyle to meet my standards.


----------



## faithVA

I'm back in lazy mode. I started the K18 so keeping my wash days simple. And since I'm not going anywhere I'm pretty much in twist. I did my 3rd K18 treatment tonight. I shampooed, applied K18, sprayed my hair with UFD leave-in spray and put in some twist. I'm probably in twist for the rest of the summer except for the few times I color my hair or actually plan to go somewhere. I will still do a curly set at the end of each month just to have a comparison photo.


----------



## LavenderMint

@toaster I’m so SO glad you mentioned this!! Ever since really getting into the wash & set lifestyle espoused by the A’s, I’ve kind of side-eyed the whole “wash hour” idea. It seems to be at odds with their push to get to know the unique properties of your hair. A _thorough_ condition & detangle can run me *at least* 25 min because of the length, the density, the thickness of my strands & the diameter of my coils. I’ve got my CCS process down to 2.5-3hrs (including dryer time) and that’s at least 3 hours better than it used to be. I’m finally understanding the qualities of my hair and I think I might go to every 2nd or 3rd week- depending on the weather- with wng styling as it warms up.




toaster said:


> Okay, my wash routine officially takes too long.
> 
> 40 minutes to wash and detangle my hair. After that I don’t have the energy to get back in the shower and style and then sit under the dryer.
> 
> I might have to go through my old posts and figure out what my cowash and bun routine was. Although I’m never giving up shampoo. If anything, I’ll alternate using the AG shampoo and the innersense shampoo. I’ll take my bun down at night so I don’t have too much tension.
> 
> Maybe wash and go’s will be for special occasions.
> 
> And I know we’re supposed to get our routine into a “wash hour” but I think my hair is too long for a wash hour hairstyle to meet my standards.


----------



## LavenderMint

GettingKinky said:


> By the time I wash my hair on Saturday it will be two weeks
> 
> I need to get myself mentally prepared.


Me too… Monday was awful & I didn’t get to wash so I’m now at 2 weeks as well. Good luck to us both! 




faithVA said:


> I'm back in lazy mode. I started the K18 so keeping my wash days simple. And since I'm not going anywhere I'm pretty much in twist. I did my 3rd K18 treatment tonight. I shampooed, applied K18, sprayed my hair with UFD leave-in spray and put in some twist. I'm probably in twist for the rest of the summer except for the few times I color my hair or actually plan to go somewhere. I will still do a curly set at the end of each month just to have a comparison photo.


How do you like the K18? I’ve been very curious about it but haven’t looked to see how people are feeling or if it’s delivering results. Plus, it looks like it’s just the one product, a leave-in?  I found the thread on it & just saved it.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> Me too… Monday was awful & I didn’t get to wash so I’m now at 2 weeks as well. Good luck to us both!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the K18? I’ve been very curious about it but haven’t looked to see how people are feeling or if it’s delivering results. Plus, it looks like it’s just the one product, a leave-in?  I found the thread on it & just saved it.


I'm not sure yet. It's too early for me to tell. 

As my hair gets longer, I'm having more breakage. I'm hoping after I finish my initial 6 treatments I notice a reduction in breakage.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

How long I let my hair grow is directly correlated into how long it wash and style it. If I ever start butting up against 2 hours, sorry for these strands because the buck will stop there. 

I used adwoa beauty blue tansy conditioner last wash. And while I like it and how my hair feels afterwards, it doesn't have as much slip as my other conditioners so took me longer to detangle. I had to do smaller sections and add more water. So likely won't be repurchasing.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Okay, my wash routine officially takes too long.
> 
> 40 minutes to wash and detangle my hair. After that I don’t have the energy to get back in the shower and style and then sit under the dryer.
> 
> I might have to go through my old posts and figure out what my cowash and bun routine was. Although I’m never giving up shampoo. If anything, I’ll alternate using the AG shampoo and the innersense shampoo. I’ll take my bun down at night so I don’t have too much tension.
> 
> Maybe wash and go’s will be for special occasions.
> 
> And I know we’re supposed to get our routine into a “wash hour” but I think my hair is too long for a wash hour hairstyle to meet my standards.


You do have a lot of hair. What part of washing and detangling takes the bulk of your time?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> You do have a lot of hair. What part of washing and detangling takes the bulk of your time?


It’s definitely the detangling. I like to work in small sections. I think it’s the most gentle on my hair and avoids breakage, which contributes to my length retention.

As long as I’ve been on this board I’ve had a million different wash routines, but gentle handling when wet has always remained the same and it works for me.

The other part that takes me a long time is styling my wash and go. This is my fault. Smaller sections and getting product to the root gets me my desired outcome. I could accept a fluffier/less defined wash and go that didn’t last as long. That would speed up the process. But I’d rather wear a bun, because for me, I like the more defined, flat wash and go style.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> It’s definitely the detangling. I like to work in small sections. I think it’s the most gentle on my hair and avoids breakage, which contributes to my length retention.
> 
> As long as I’ve been on this board I’ve had a million different wash routines, but gentle handling when wet has always remained the same and it works for me.
> 
> The other part that takes me a long time is styling my wash and go. This is my fault. Smaller sections and getting product to the root gets me my desired outcome. I could accept a fluffier/less defined wash and go that didn’t last as long. That would speed up the process. But I’d rather wear a bun, because for me, I like the more defined, flat wash and go style.


I get it. Sometimes I think if I spent at much time as you do on my hair it would last longer, but I don’t have the patience.
I just put my hair in a puff if it gets to big/undefined for my liking. My ends always stay defined it’s only my roots that get messed up with all my workouts.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have so many observations from my wash day today

I will NEVER go two weeks between washing again if I’m wearing a wash n go
Detangling in small sections works for my ends, but I find it hard when I get closer to my roots - it’s hard to keep the brush from grabbing the adjacent section. 
I much prefer using UFD from a jar than the pump- I can just scoop it out with my measuring spoon
I used the last of my color radiance conditioner so it’s on one side of my hair and Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind is on the other side. Briogeo is much better for detangling, and it made my curls clump better
I focused on getting good application on my roots, I’m curious to see if this set survives my workouts better.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster does a wash n go take you longer than roller setting?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster does a wash n go take you longer than roller setting?


That’s a great question. I think the washing and detangling would take me about the same amount of time. After practice I could roll my hair in about 30 minutes. Took 90 minutes under the pibbs to dry. So I’d say they probably take the same amount of time.

With the amount I’m working out now, I’d have to see if a roller set would last a week or two.

One thing about a roller set, is I could dry detangle before getting in the shower. Loosen the shed hair. Made detangling a lot easier.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> That’s a great question. I think the washing and detangling would take me about the same amount of time. After practice I could roll my hair in about 30 minutes. Took 90 minutes under the pibbs to dry. So I’d say they probably take the same amount of time.
> 
> With the amount I’m working out now, I’d have to see if a roller set would last a week or two.
> 
> One thing about a roller set, is I could dry detangle before getting in the shower. Loosen the shed hair. Made detangling a lot easier.


My natural hair rollersets wouldn't last for anything. Good luck with getting it to last for a week with workouts.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> That’s a great question. I think the washing and detangling would take me about the same amount of time. After practice I could roll my hair in about 30 minutes. Took 90 minutes under the pibbs to dry. So I’d say they probably take the same amount of time.
> 
> With the amount I’m working out now, I’d have to see if a roller set would last a week or two.
> 
> One thing about a roller set, is I could dry detangle before getting in the shower. Loosen the shed hair. Made detangling a lot easier.


Have you ever tried detangling with diluted conditioner before starting your wash and go. It could be similar. You might even be able to do it the night before.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried detangling with diluted conditioner before starting your wash and go. It could be similar. You might even be able to do it the night before.


No! But that’s an excellent idea! Honestly anything that would make this process easier would help.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried detangling with diluted conditioner before starting your wash and go. It could be similar. You might even be able to do it the night before.


I just want to piggy back this idea. I like the African pride pre poo. It's like a detangling gel consistency. I liked it to detangle my wash n go.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> No! But that’s an excellent idea! Honestly anything that would make this process easier would help.





Napp said:


> I just want to piggy back this idea. I like the African pride pre poo. It's like a detangling gel consistency. I liked it to detangle my wash n go.



@toaster, you may have to play around with it depending on how you want to do it. If you don't want to rinse first because you have a lot of gel in your hair, you may have to play with the conditioner dilution. You may not have to dilute it but it is hard to say.

If you don't mind rinsing first, then you can just apply conditioner and detangle at your leisure and braid.

Let us know when you try it and if you find a solution.


----------



## faithVA

I rode 45 miles today because I lose my mind  By the time I came home, shower, cooked and ate, I definitely was not feeling doing my hair. I just rinsed my hair in the shower and threw in a deep conditioner. Hopefully, I will feel like doing my hair tomorrow. If I do it will just be a shampoo and another K18 treatment and back into twist.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I rode 45 miles today because I lose my mind  By the time I came home, shower, cooked and ate, I definitely was not feeling doing my hair. I just rinsed my hair in the shower and threw in a deep conditioner. Hopefully, I will feel like doing my hair tomorrow. If I do it will just be a shampoo and another K18 treatment and back into twist.


45 miles?!? Wow!!!

I would be exhausted for two weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I rode 45 miles today because I lose my mind  By the time I came home, shower, cooked and ate, I definitely was not feeling doing my hair. I just rinsed my hair in the shower and threw in a deep conditioner. Hopefully, I will feel like doing my hair tomorrow. If I do it will just be a shampoo and another K18 treatment and back into twist.


That’s a loooong ride. Good for you!


----------



## toaster

I did a double shampoo, condition and detangle today.

I got out of the shower with soaking wet hair with no product and applied the doux honey foam all over my hair at the sink. It took about 2 minutes as I didn’t really part or rake the product through my hair. I just squished it through until it was flat on my head and white with product.

The white dried down in about 5 minutes and I’ve been air drying ever since.

If I can get this to look decent for 2-3 days, I can bun for a day or 2 and wash my hair twice a week. 

foam/mousse is such a fast drying product, and the doux actually has hold.


----------



## Napp

I plan on washing 2x a week and using creams, mousses and light gels as it gets warmer


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster  how did the Doux honey hold up?


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster  how did the Doux honey hold up?


It’s okay! I’d say I got two days of wear before I wanted to put it in a bun. Maybe 3 days if I could get behind bigger hair.

I’ll keep trying it and see if I can make it work for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

I used too much product yesterday.  My hair is super defined, but it looks stringy and greasy. I’m sure it will be fine in a few days, but I really don’t like it today.


----------



## faithVA

I procrastinated all weekend and didn't color my hair or style my hair. I literally just finished shampooing and applying K18 10 minutes ago  

I'm supposed to go in the office this week so I may have to get up super early one morning and color and style my hair.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I used too much product yesterday.  My hair is super defined, but it looks stringy and greasy. I’m sure it will be fine in a few days, but I really don’t like it today.


What did you use?


----------



## LavenderMint

I didn’t do my hair this weekend. The plan is to check the forecast for the week and decide today if I want to do a wng or if I want another week in a whatever this is. I really don’t like wearing a wng when it’s humid & keeping the gel damp.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> What did you use?


I used UFD/jello shot/mousse def


----------



## toaster

Going to wash tomorrow! Innersense hydrating cleanser only, since my Thursday wash was AG shampoo and innersense cleanser. Will condition, rinse and apply the doux foam.

Going to try and detangle with a wide tooth comb instead of the brush to see if that takes less time.


----------



## Napp

I feel like taking out my braids early and doing a wash n go. I'm a little tired of my wigs. I bought a bunch of brazilian curl creams I want to try.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm intrigued.






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Napp

Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry. 

I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry.
> 
> I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.


When I detangled with a wide tooth comb yesterday and only did one cleanse, my hair was cleansed, conditioned and styled in 50 minutes. Using foam, it was still wet within the hour, but it wasn’t white and I could have left the house like that. Or I could have diffused dry for 10 minutes.


----------



## toaster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


This was cute! I think if you use a locsoc or something that allows your hair to hang down instead of smooshed in a bonnet you might not even need the blow dryer.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Yes, this is something I have to do with my hair at times. Adding a little temp to the roots helps me to put it back in place. It is similar to using steam in the shower.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry.
> 
> I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.



Yes. Under pressure I got it done (went to the pool and then needed to be somewhere). Wasn't fully dry and used a diffuser. Think I used UFD and a mousse combo that day. My typical process is currently only about and hour and half and 30 minutes of that is being under the dryer. 



toaster said:


> This was cute! I think if you use a locsoc or something that allows your hair to hang down instead of smooshed in a bonnet you might not even need the blow dryer.



I have a DIY locsoc. I think because my hair it shorter is still has that smooshed look whether it's that or the bonnet. I like my DIY locsoc more because it looks better to wear when I walk my dog in the morning lol. 



faithVA said:


> Yes, this is something I have to do with my hair at times. Adding a little temp to the roots helps me to put it back in place. It is similar to using steam in the shower.



I'm going to try it. For research.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry.
> 
> I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.


My standard wash day is an hour. It takes me ~20 minutes to wash 2x, condition and detangle
~15 minutes to apply my stylers
~10 minutes to diffuse. My hair isn’t fully dry, but dry enough 

I can be ready to leave the house 1 hour after I jump in the shower.
When I’m being slow or my hair is extra tangled the whole process is maybe 1:15.


----------



## LavenderMint

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry.
> 
> I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.


I think it can be done but it depends greatly on several factors. Detangling takes up the bulk of my washday time & I haven’t found a way to do it efficiently, gently AND thoroughly. I think my quickest time from wet to dry has been 1hr 45min.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp Today I hopped in the shower at 11:15 and was ready to leave the house at 12:19. That included applying all my face care products. My hair is 80-90% dry.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp Today I hopped in the shower at 11:15 and was ready to leave the house at 12:19. That included applying all my face care products. My hair is 80-90% dry.


This gives me hope!

What setting did you put your dryer on?


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> This gives me hope!
> 
> What setting did you put your dryer on?


I diffuse for 10 minutes at high heat high speed.


----------



## Napp

OK So I'm back to wash and go life even though its not really warm yet. It's warm enough to diffuse and airdry which is what I'll be doing. I've done 2 wash n goes since removing my braids. One was with Intrakera Leave in and Salon Line Curl activator. The curl activator works well on my wigs but not so much on my natural hair. Although I raked and smoothed my hair since I was in a rush which left me with very weird looking curls. I am going to give up on raking and smoothing. Its the fastest defining method but it makes my hair look weird. I need a Denman brush or shingling to define my curls If I want it to dry nicely. Ironically I went natural because I wanted the option to rake and smooth and get nice curls and my hair always comes out bad when I rake and smooth. I used the Intrakera leave in hoping it would help define my curls but it doesn't work well in my natural hair. It might work better on my keratin treated hair. Here is a pic. Its not completely dry because I hated the way it looked so much I put it into a bun.


Then today I used another product combo. I used Authentic Beauty Concept Amplify Conditioner and Ion Volumizing Shine Enhancing Mousse. I'm not sure the mousse did anything special but the ABC Amplify definitely did the heavy lifting with this combo. It has a gel like consistency for a conditioner and it made my curls pop like crazy. I used a Denman brush to style this time and my hair looks way better. This combo also dried very quickly. I was able to diffuse for 10 minutes and my hair was mostly dry. It was also very shiny as well.




My next goal is to achieve wash hour. I don't know if its possible since I like to DC my hair with heat. I will have to figure something out.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp when you rake and smooth which do you do first the raking or the smoothing? I find my hair turns out better if I smooth first then rake.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp when you rake and smooth which do you do first the raking or the smoothing? I find my hair turns out better if I smooth first then rake.


 I rake then smooth. I hate the results every time I try it though. I don't know if its because I don't have much length on the sides but it leaves my hair looking crazy when it dried. I'm not crazy about brushing a Denman though my hair every wash day because I prefer finger detangling and styling. I might try again with the ABC conditioner and see if that helps. I noticed that my hair prefers products will gel like consistencies compared to creams.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I rake then smooth. I hate the results every time I try it though. I don't know if its because I don't have much length on the sides but it leaves my hair looking crazy when it dried. I'm not crazy about brushing a Denman though my hair every wash day because I prefer finger detangling and styling. I might try again with the ABC conditioner and see if that helps. I noticed that my hair prefers products will gel like consistencies compared to creams.


Try smoothing then raking. The raking helps separate the curls.


----------



## kimpaur

The Doux Foam + ICH has become my go to 

Just trying to perfect my technique at this point


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

kimpaur said:


> The Doux Foam + ICH has become my go to
> 
> Just trying to perfect my technique at this point



I also really like this combo, especially when I need to get my hair dry quickly


----------



## GettingKinky

kimpaur said:


> The Doux Foam + ICH has become my go to
> 
> Just trying to perfect my technique at this point


Interesting. Do you use the foam first or as a topper?


----------



## toaster

50 minute quick wash and go this morning. Innersense hydrating cleanser,
Briogeo conditioner to detangle, applied… 40 pumps of UFD and just smoothed through, no raking. Got out of the shower. Applied a ton of the doux mousse (still using the honey version but I see no difference from the regular).

Air drying and will see how this looks/lasts.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> 50 minute quick wash and go this morning. Innersense hydrating cleanser,
> Briogeo conditioner to detangle, applied… 40 pumps of UFD and just smoothed through, no raking. Got out of the shower. Applied a ton of the doux mousse (still using the honey version but I see no difference from the regular).
> 
> Air drying and will see how this looks/lasts.


40 pumps  

I used 12 and my hair is a sticky mess


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> 40 pumps
> 
> I used 12 and my hair is a sticky mess


You know I’m heavy handed!!!

My mom pulled a strand of my hair and said it was about hip length, but my hair is still very much v-shaped and shorter in the front.


----------



## Napp

toaster said:


> You know I’m heavy handed!!!
> 
> My mom pulled a strand of my hair and said it was about hip length, but my hair is still very much v-shaped and shorter in the front.


 I wonder if I could ever get to that length! I'm still trying to figure this hair thing out


----------



## toaster

Napp said:


> I wonder if I could ever get to that length! I'm still trying to figure this hair thing out


You can! Consistency, time and luck from genetics is my secret.


----------



## faithVA

If my hair was super long like toaster's, I'm not even sure I would wear it curly. I have a feeling it would be in a bun or in one big braid going down the back   I will check back in 2025 and provide an update  I'm not even SL yet and I can see puffs and buns in my future.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> You know I’m heavy handed!!!
> 
> My mom pulled a strand of my hair and said it was about hip length, but my hair is still very much v-shaped and shorter in the front.


I know. I just can't figure out how to be heavy handed. The more gel I add to my hair the shorter my hair gets and it just gets sticky and less defined. But I also don't have hip length hair so its probably that I just have no idea how much hair that is.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting. Do you use the foam first or as a topper?



Foam first.


----------



## Napp

Can anyone recommend a hard holding glaze like gel that works well with creamy leave ins?


----------



## faithVA

I finally colored my hair. And I did a curly set for an event this week. I'm out of practice so I will need to do a few more to get back in the swing of things. I used up the last of my Jello-Shot. I am going back to ICH and my stylist gave me samples of ICV to use for this VA humidity. I will play around with those before I buy anything else. If I can get ICV and ICH to work together, I will just stick with those. If not, I plan to try the Trepadora Bamboo. 

I will get more serious with my sets now that the weather is warming up and I will be outdoors more. Now, I can set in the morning and air dry. I'm finding no matter how bad my set looks initially, if I just shake my head really hard my curls clump well enough to wear and as my hair dries my hair draws up a bit and you can see the shape. But I will be working on my technique so I don't have to do this and can get some hang time. 

Going to get back to my 2x a week set. Sundays, I will focus on getting a wearable set. Wednesdays, I may gel and put it right into a puff, which will be quicker. 

As far as retention since January I see it more in volume than in hang time. What I notice is that with the top hanging down further my different sections are starting to blend to give me a better look. I have 7 more weeks before my next stylist visit. I will just get my ends clipped and wait until September for a shaping.

Nothing amazing happening but feel like I'm on the right track. My curly set is coming along and my puff is coming along for a double win.


----------



## GettingKinky

This week my gel is not match for my workouts. Even though I really made sure I covered my roots well my hair is pretty fluffy on day 4. But that’s ok. I’ll just put it in a puff if it gets too fuzzy.


----------



## LavenderMint

I ordered Curls Sea Moss Slime from Ulta. On the Curls site, the product is called “Curl Shine Jelly” with medium hold. I don’t know why I didn’t just order it from there instead. My plan is to try it as a base gel to alternate with UFD & top with ICH or Papaya Slip.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wanted to try that too @LavenderMint   lemme know how you like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m starting to get a little tired of my wash n go. I wish it would get longer.


----------



## Napp

I feel so odd about posting wash and go pictures in here because I'm no longer natural...


----------



## GettingKinky

Yesterday instead doing my side part before I diffuses my hair, I did it after. I really the way my hair turned out. I’m not sure if it’s because I changes when I did my part or if I just did a better job of raking my hair in the shower.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I feel so odd about posting wash and go pictures in here because I'm no longer natural...


We still want to see.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> I feel so odd about posting wash and go pictures in here because I'm no longer natural...


@Napp Why the sad face? Does it really matter if your hair is natural or not? It still counts. I saw your wash and go in the other thread and I think your hair looks pretty. Plus, I enjoyed your post even though I have no interest in chemically loosening my texture. I'm sure your pics and method and trials will still be appreciated here.


----------



## Napp

GGsKin said:


> @Napp Why the sad face? Does it really matter if your hair is natural or not? It still counts. I saw your wash and go in the other thread and I think your hair looks pretty. Plus, I enjoyed your post even though I have no interest in chemically loosening my texture. I'm sure your pics and method and trials will still be appreciated here.



I guess I just feel odd about not being natural anymore.  I feel like I should have stuck it out longer and a bit like a failure.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> I guess I just feel odd about not being natural anymore.  I feel like I should have stuck it out longer and a bit like a failure.


I think you're being hard on yourself. It looks like you didn't feel great about your hair as it was, so you helped yourself and did something about it. If you beat yourself up for feeling like a failure for not being natural, how/ when do you win?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You have to do what makes you happy.  If this change wasn't it, then find out what you need to make yourself content with your hair. @Napp 

Im going to eventually sisterloc ( might do it for my birthday this year). Been trying for years but I wanted to keep my hair loose because I want it to be full BSL but something keeps hindering me from getting there. Mainly myself.  Im lazy.  I dont have any patience and oh well.

I love my hair curly but it tangles. Either I take the time and stay on top of it or I dont.  I just love it no matter what though. Im just at an age where I want low maintenance.


----------



## kimpaur

GettingKinky said:


> Interesting. Do you use the foam first or as a topper?


I use the foam first 
Maybe I’ll try it the other way too
As another poster mentioned- it drys hair  super quickly


----------



## Napp

GGsKin said:


> I think you're being hard on yourself. It looks like you didn't feel great about your hair as it was, so you helped yourself and did something about it. If you beat yourself up for feeling like a failure for not being natural, how/ when do you win?


I will never win LOL. I'm just always unsatisfied with my hair. I don't know why I'm always so hard on myself....


----------



## Napp

OMG ladies I am really loving It's a 10 products. I used the It's a 10 plus Keratin leave in and followed up with the It's a 10 Coily Gelled Oil. I had one of my best wash n goes ever. This is day 2 hair after I broke the cast a little.



It has so much hold and no flakes despite me using so much! I was pleasantly surprised! I feel like I can get several days wear with this gel if not a week! The only problem is that its so small. I used the whole gelled oil in one use. In hindsight I could have used less product but maybe only 2-3 uses per bottle. I am going to stock up while its on sale for 7.50. I'll save this as my special occasion gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know I said the other day that I’m getting tired of wash n gos, but I think what I’m really tired of is day 1 & 2 hair, it’s a bit too stringy.  I LOVE my day 3 hair.

I also wish I could do the whole process in 20 minutes and get good results with air drying. Now that the process isn’t novel, I’m getting a bit tired of spending an hour of my Saturday on my hair.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I know I said the other day that I’m getting tired of wash n gos, but I think what I’m really tired of is day 1 & 2 hair, it’s a bit too stringy.  I LOVE my day 3 hair.
> 
> I also wish I could do the whole process in 20 minutes and get good results with air drying. Now that the process isn’t novel, I’m getting a bit tired of spending an hour of my Saturday on my hair.


Do you break the cast on your hair once it dries?

 This has been a game changer for me. If I don't break the cast I get stringy looking hair

I wish I could just spend an hour on my hair a week. I timed this weeks wash process and it took me 3 hours!


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Do you break the cast on your hair once it dries?
> 
> This has been a game changer for me. If I don't break the cast I get stringy looking hair
> 
> I wish I could just spend an hour on my hair a week. I timed this weeks wash process and it took me 3 hours!


I don’t break the cast I let it break naturally which typically happens when I’m sleeping on night 2

I could break the cast and have hair I love on day 1&2, but then by day 4 I’d have to put it in a puff. 

This is why I need a quicker process. could do my hair 2x a week and have hair I LOVE almost every day.
It’s a battle between laziness and hair love and laziness pretty much always wins.

when you say 3 hours are you including dry time?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t break the cast I let it break naturally which typically happens when I’m sleeping on night 2
> 
> I could break the cast and have hair I love on day 1&2, but then by day 4 I’d have to put it in a puff.
> 
> This is why I need a quicker process. could do my hair 2x a week and have hair I LOVE almost every day.
> It’s a battle between laziness and hair love and laziness pretty much always wins.
> 
> when you say 3 hours are you including dry time?



Yes I included dry time. It takes about 30 to pre shampoo/detangle and shampoo, 30 mins protein DC, 30 mins moisture DC, 15-30 mins to style and 1 hour to dry. This is actually shorter than before when it took me an hour to style.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Yes I included dry time. It takes about 30 to pre shampoo/detangle and shampoo, 30 mins protein DC, 30 mins moisture DC, 15-30 mins to style and 1 hour to dry. This is actually shorter than before when it took me an hour to style.


Do you find it necessary to DC every week?  I’m way too lazy to DC so I never do it.
You might find that you could just use a regular conditioner and save yourself a lot of time. Or use your DC as a rinse out and just leave it on for 5 minutes while you wash yourself.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> Do you find it necessary to DC every week?  I’m way too lazy to DC so I never do it.
> You might find that you could just use a regular conditioner and save yourself a lot of time. Or use your DC as a rinse out and just leave it on for 5 minutes while you wash yourself.


I've thought of that but I like to dc with heat. I also have a big deep conditioner collection too. IDK I might try to shorten my wash days like that eventually but as for now I really don't mind the process. Id rather shorten the DC time to 15 minutes each than to cut it out all together.


----------



## GettingKinky

My last set came out so well. I wish I knew how to reproduce this exact result every time.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> My last set came out so well. I wish I knew how to reproduce this exact result every time.


What are the deets for this wash n go?


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> What are the deets for this wash n go?


It’s was my standard products 

Shampoo: Innersense color radiance then Elucence Moist
Condition: Briogeo Aloe + Oat
Stylers: UFD/Jello Shot/Inner Peace

Maybe I raked a bit more thoroughly than usual, but I can’t say that for sure.


----------



## Napp

Has anyone used curl creams to define their hair?


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I wanted to try that too @LavenderMint   lemme know how you like it.


I’m on spring break and it took me a minute to want to do my hair. The texture of the gel reminds me of the Alikay Lemongrass gel, kinda slimy but also chunky? My hair was very wet when I applied it but it didn’t want to stick to my hair; maybe I should have clarified first? Per the instructions on the jar warning of flakes if mixed with other products, I only used this gel for this go round. I applied it to the front center section of my head mainly because I can see it best there. So, I used the gel alone on wet, freshly washed hair & sat under the dryer before putting on my bonnet & going to bed.
The jar says medium hold but for my hair, it feels like low hold. My hair looks like it used to when I was trying the tension method to blow dry my hair. I’m not attaching a picture because if you’ve seen Samuel L. Jackson as Mr. Glass then you have seen what the top of my head looks like, while the rest of my head looks normal. 
ALSO, by day 2 I was noticing clear balls of product on my hair strands and my hair actually looks _dirty_. 
Chances are pretty good that I won’t be using this again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent liked a gel by them yet @LavenderMint  thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## GGsKin

LavenderMint said:


> I’m on spring break and it took me a minute to want to do my hair. The texture of the gel reminds me of the Alikay Lemongrass gel, kinda slimy but also chunky? My hair was very wet when I applied it but it didn’t want to stick to my hair; maybe I should have clarified first? Per the instructions on the jar warning of flakes if mixed with other products, I only used this gel for this go round. I applied it to the front center section of my head mainly because I can see it best there. So, I used the gel alone on wet, freshly washed hair & sat under the dryer before putting on my bonnet & going to bed.
> The jar says medium hold but for my hair, it feels like low hold. My hair looks like it used to when I was trying the tension method to blow dry my hair. *I’m not attaching a picture because if you’ve seen Samuel L. Jackson as Mr. Glass then you have seen what the top of my head looks like*, while the rest of my head looks normal.
> ALSO, by day 2 I was noticing clear balls of product on my hair strands and my hair actually looks _dirty_.
> Chances are pretty good that I won’t be using this again.


@LavenderMint Girl! You almost killed me on my lunch break with this comment. I'm sorry for laughing. Its not your fail, but your humour that tickles me 

P.S I also dislike that Alikay Naturals gel. Your description of the consistency is spot on. Brought that bad memory right back.

Edited to say that I must've been sleepy when I added about not liking the Alikay Lemongrass gel. I haven't even tried this gel yet. I think it was a different Alikay product lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Napp said:


> Has anyone used curl creams to define their hair?



I've used Adwoa Beauty's. Ok results. Not very much hold. I love that cream for twists however. You asking though inspired me to maybe play around with it and pair it with a gel.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> Has anyone used curl creams to define their hair?



I haven't. I imagine it wouldn't give me much hold to help my hair last multiple days.


----------



## keranikki

What gel do you guys recommend that provides a hard cast?  I need to protect my ends better. Thank you in advance!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

keranikki said:


> What gel do you guys recommend that provides a hard cast?  I need to protect my ends better. Thank you in advance!



Jello shot would give you that.


----------



## keranikki

oneastrocurlie said:


> Jello shot would give you that.


Thank you!  I have been eyeing that product for a while, but was unsure about trying it.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> What gel do you guys recommend that provides a hard cast?  I need to protect my ends better. Thank you in advance!



So far my favorite hard holding gels are Ecostyler Super Olive, Wetline xtreme gel and Its a 10 coily gelled oil. I'm still experimenting with gels in my stash. Jello shot does give good hold but it flaked on me when used with UFD. Maybe I will try it again on my keratin treated hair and see if I like it.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> So far my favorite hard holding gels are Ecostyler Super Olive, Wetline xtreme gel and Its a 10 coily gelled oil. I'm still experimenting with gels in my stash. Jello shot does give good hold but it flaked on me when used with UFD. Maybe I will try it again on my keratin treated hair and see if I like it.


I don’t recall trying EcoStyle Super Olive. I will see if I can find it.
Wetline was drying and it didn’t mix well with my leave-ins.
I haven’t tried It’s a 10. I saw your review, but I’m hesitant due to it’s size.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> I don’t recall trying EcoStyle Super Olive. I will see if I can find it.
> Wetline was drying and it didn’t mix well with my leave-ins.
> I haven’t tried It’s a 10. I saw your review, but I’m hesitant due to it’s size.


To be fair I still have a tub of the original wet line formula which I've had for a couple of years, I don't know what the newer formulas are like. Yes I only got the it's a 10 because I have pro discount + sale. It's great but small. I love the eco super olive. It's the best eco styler I ever tried. What leave ins are you using?


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Napp said:


> Has anyone used curl creams to define their hair?


I think the best curl cream that I have used is the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. Paired with gel makes it even better.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> To be fair I still have a tub of the original wet line formula which I've had for a couple of years, I don't know what the newer formulas are like. Yes I only got the it's a 10 because I have pro discount + sale. It's great but small. I love the eco super olive. It's the best eco styler I ever tried. What leave ins are you using?


Right now, I’m using Alikay Naturals Lemongrass and S-Curl. Sometimes, I will use a Shea butter-based LI.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> Right now, I’m using Alikay Naturals Lemongrass and S-Curl. Sometimes, I will use a Shea butter-based LI.


I never thought to use scurl as a leave in! I have a big bottle of it idk what to do with.(I was using it to moisturize braids but I am no longer braiding my hair)  I am going to try using it that way


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The best curling cream I ever used was Jane Carters curling cream.  

however I can put any clear gel on the bottom and the creamy curling cream on top but it usually softens the hold and only get 2-3 days wear out of it.


----------



## LavenderMint

GGsKin said:


> @LavenderMint Girl! You almost killed me on my lunch break with this comment. I'm sorry for laughing. Its not your fail, but your humour that tickles me
> 
> P.S I also dislike that Alikay Naturals gel. Your description of the consistency is spot on. Brought that bad memory right back.


It’s ok. My own mother laughed at me when I FaceTimed her- before I even got a chance to whine about it.  
Remembering how gross & unusable that lemongrass gel was makes me rethink if I even want to keep this. I definitely tried that one after clarifying and nothing made it stick to my hair. It might just be that whatever it is that makes a gel have this consistency is a mismatch for my environment/hair.


----------



## Napp

I can't believe that @GGsKin and @LavenderMint didn't like the Alikay lemongrass gel. Its one of my favorites too @keranikki I'd bet it would work with the accompanying leave in. Have you tried it?


----------



## Britt

Napp said:


> Has anyone achieved wash hour? Is it possible to go from shampoo to styled and dry in one hour. I'm thinking 20 minutes wash, condition and detangle, 20 minutes styling and 20 minutes dry time. It may not be fully dry but at least 50% dry.
> 
> I think I will try this once I start wash n going again. I was thinking of washing  2-3x a week and my current wash day takes so long. I don't think I can do a full wash day routine several times a week.


Nope! This has been the most misleading thing ever, people think wash n go's are quick... it's not really. My hair isn't long or dense and it still takes time to style, then sit under the dryer.  Ideally, I want to wash twice a week, but with a wash n go, it takes some time.


----------



## Britt

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> You have to do what makes you happy.  If this change wasn't it, then find out what you need to make yourself content with your hair. @Napp
> 
> Im going to eventually sisterloc ( might do it for my birthday this year). Been trying for years but I wanted to keep my hair loose because I want it to be full BSL but something keeps hindering me from getting there. Mainly myself.  Im lazy.  I dont have any patience and oh well.
> 
> I love my hair curly but it tangles. Either I take the time and stay on top of it or I dont.  I just love it no matter what though. *Im just at an age where I want low maintenance.*


Same, same, same...


----------



## Britt

Great to see you all ! 
It's good to see the vents on wanting it to be faster, that was been a mystery to me since being natural. Wigs and braids aren't an option. I want to be able to wash once or twice a week yet wash n go's are the healthiest for my hair. Sometimes i consider a really short cut, but then I think about the grow out process.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was away last weekend and I went swimming on Saturday. I washed my hair on Sunday but I forgot to bring a comb or my FL brush so I finger detangled and did a foam only wash n go.  It didn’t turn out well, I’m guessing swimming and then finger detangling left my hair too rough. 
I got home Sunday night and got a stomach bug so I’ve been laying in bed. My hair must be super tangled now. My next wash is going to be a pain.


----------



## Napp

I was able to get a 30 minute wash and go with the Doux Crazy Sexy Curl Mousse. It is pretty thick for a mousse consistency. 

First I Cowashed with As I Am Coconut Cowash and finger detangled which took 10 minutes. Then I applied the mouse and brushed the Denman though in medium sized sections. That took about 10 minutes. Lastly, I dried using my Dyson on the highest setting for 10 minutes. My hair was about 90% dry. I was so pleased. IDK if it will last long however. Will probably save this for the summer months when I will be wash and going daily or every other day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Feel better soon @GettingKinky


----------



## toaster

Feel better @GettingKinky !

I’m currently procrastinating a wash day right now. Still doing a quick comb detangle and applying UFD and mousse. Lasts wearing down for about 4 days and then I bun until I can be bothered to wash again.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair this morning and the tangles weren’t as bad as I thought they would be. I think the Briogeo Aloe+ Oat conditioner is the reason.


----------



## keranikki

Napp said:


> I can't believe that @GGsKin and @LavenderMint didn't like the Alikay lemongrass gel. Its one of my favorites too @keranikki I'd bet it would work with the accompanying leave in. Have you tried it?


I haven’t tried it yet. Actually, I haven’t ordered it yet. I can’t find it on ground.


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> I was away last weekend and I went swimming on Saturday. I washed my hair on Sunday but I forgot to bring a comb or my FL brush so I finger detangled and did a foam only wash n go.  It didn’t turn out well, I’m guessing swimming and then finger detangling left my hair too rough.
> I got home Sunday night and got a stomach bug so I’ve been laying in bed. My hair must be super tangled now. My next wash is going to be a pain.


I hope you’re feeling better!


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki said:


> I hope you’re feeling better!


Thanks


----------



## Napp

Do wet buns count as a wash and go or just curly sets? I have been washing daily but I have been putting my hair in buns because I cant stand air drying. So far its working for me and I am using up product faster which is good because i have a ridiculous sized stash. I'm trying to get rid of all of my soft hold gels and curling creams so I can go back to shingling and washing once or twice a week. Preferably once a week.


----------



## GettingKinky

Is there anything better than day 3 hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> Do wet buns count as a wash and go or just curly sets? I have been washing daily but I have been putting my hair in buns because I cant stand air drying. So far its working for me and I am using up product faster which is good because i have a ridiculous sized stash. I'm trying to get rid of all of my soft hold gels and curling creams so I can go back to shingling and washing once or twice a week. Preferably once a week.


I wouldn’t  call a wet bun a wash n go, but I think it’s a great way to take care of and wear your hair. I used to live in wet/damp buns. When I was relaxed that was how I dried my hair, it stretched my roots and I didn’t have to blow dry.


----------



## GettingKinky

Since I washed my hair on Wednesday I’m not going to wash it today. There are so many benefits to washing on Wednesday

- my hair looks its best on Friday/Saturday
- I don’t have to spend an hour of my precious weekend time on my hair

The downside is if I want to make Wednesday my wash day I’ll have to get up earlier that day.


----------



## LavenderMint

Actually, @Napp, I really liked the _results_ of the lemongrass gel a lot but the texture was very hard to work with and also just very strange. Maybe I got bad batches, I don’t know. What is the texture like for yours?


----------



## LavenderMint

Also, UFD has 50% off right now.

I washed last night & have twists in for the week. Didn’t feel like sitting under a dryer and just wanted to get to bed.

Whatever is in these pre-poo detangling products needs to be in stylers & gels because my hair plumps right up with SO much definition, root to tip all over. Last week it was the African Pride pre-poo & this week I used a The Mane Choice one. It’s helped a lot with cutting down on time in the shower detangling.


----------



## Napp

LavenderMint said:


> Actually, @Napp, I really liked the _results_ of the lemongrass gel a lot but the texture was very hard to work with and also just very strange. Maybe I got bad batches, I don’t know. What is the texture like for yours?


My gels looked a little chunky but applied smooth. I love this gel. I just did a wash and go with it today! Its one of my HG gels. I used the Felicia Leatherwood Brush to define my curls and so far I prefer it over the Denman when it comes to results. I had beautiful chunky looking clumps. I also think my hair prefers thicker and heavier gels for better results. I was using Curls Goddess Curls but that wasn't giving what I needed this wash day so I decided to whip out my beloved Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Gel! The only thing is that this killed all my volume and I have fine thin hair.


----------



## faithVA

Here's my end of month check in. I'm letting it air dry now. I used ICV for the first time and I think it may get added to my regimen. It seemed to help hold the water in my hair better. We will see if it helps in this weather.

I can definitely tell that I need a mini shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Here's my end of month check in. I'm letting it air dry now. I used ICV for the first time and I think it may get added to my regimen. It seemed to help hold the water in my hair better. We will see if it helps in this weather.
> 
> I can definitely tell that I need a mini shape.
> View attachment 480271


Your hair looks great!!! And I love your earrings.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks great!!! And I love your earrings.


Thank You @GettingKinky. My hair is growing up  

Thank you about the earrings as well. I love them. They go with everything. I need to get another pair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m wearing day 7 hair today and it’s big, but not too frizzy. It’s definitely sweaty workouts that keep my hair from lasting as long as I would like it to.
But I can’t sacrifice my health for my hair.


----------



## toaster

@faithVA your hair looks fab!!!!

@GettingKinky I’m also on day 7. Trying to wait until Thursday to wash my hair because of plans on Friday, but we’ll see if I make it.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Here's my end of month check in. I'm letting it air dry now. I used ICV for the first time and I think it may get added to my regimen. It seemed to help hold the water in my hair better. We will see if it helps in this weather.
> 
> I can definitely tell that I need a mini shape.
> View attachment 480271


Your hair looks good! I don't think you need to shape it now. Grow it out some more and then get a shape


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> @faithVA your hair looks fab!!!!
> 
> @GettingKinky I’m also on day 7. Trying to wait until Thursday to wash my hair because of plans on Friday, but we’ll see if I make it.


Thank You


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Your hair looks good! I don't think you need to shape it now. Grow it out some more and then get a shape


It works out better to keep it shaped up. When the shape is off it takes so much longer to style the hair and then I don't get consistent results. And I also have to do my hair more often because instead of it looking presentable for 5 days it only looks so so for 3 days. It just isn't worth it and it doesn't require taking too much off to keep it shaped up. 

It looks good right now but 45 more days my sides are going to be so out of proportion it will be like a side mullet


----------



## GettingKinky

I did it. I got up 30 minutes early and washed my hair before work. As soon as I got up I rinsed my ends in the sink and applied my olaplex 3. I let it marinate while I did my workout.

 There are a few downsides to weekday mornings washing that I hadn’t considered 

It’s right after my workout so I’m physically tired, and today wasn’t even a weights day. I’ll see how I do next week when I’ll lift beforehand. 
It’s before I eat breakfast so I’m a bit hungry, but it wasn’t too bad
My hubby is still asleep so I can’t listen to music in the shower. This sucks big time   :-( 
Despite these downsides I’m going to try this for a month and see how I like it. It may be worth it to have my best hair on the weekend and more free time on Saturday.


----------



## GettingKinky

And I’m having good day 1 hair.  It’s not super flat and I raked it enough so the ends looks pretty even.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> And I’m having good day 1 hair.  It’s not super flat and I raked it enough so the ends looks pretty even.  View attachment 480317


It turned out nicely. It has great shine.


----------



## faithVA

With the humidity my set isn't going to last 5 days. I will have to reset tomorrow to get me through the weekend. I have some samples of other things I'm going to try. I have to go into the office again on Monday, so I will do a set Thursday for the weekend and then on Sunday after my bike ride. 

I have tried to smooth it and get it elongated like my stylist. I think my style last longer when I shake briskly and let my curls coil together. I'm going to stick with that for now until my hair gets longer and I can get a more blunt cut.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m really very happy with my hair today. I wish I knew specifically what I did to make it turn out this way. I’ve pretty much standardized how much conditioner and styling product I use, so the differences I see these days has to be the raking. I wish I had a way to standardize that.

I just remembered I also stopped putting in my side part until after my hair is dry. I wonder if this is playing a role…


----------



## Napp

I am going to upgrade my hooded dryer hopefully before the end of this year. My dryer doesn’t get hot and I think it takes to long to dry my hair because of this. I will get a professional dryer instead.


----------



## GGsKin

Napp said:


> I can't believe that @GGsKin and @LavenderMint didn't like the Alikay lemongrass gel. Its one of my favorites too @keranikki I'd bet it would work with the accompanying leave in. Have you tried it?


Lol, I just went back to edit. I don't think I've actually tried the Alikay Lemongrass gel. I think I was recalling my experience with the consistency of a different Alikay product lol. I went to check out some YT and became interested, but then I think I read it contains glycerin (always leaves my hair looking frizzy and feeling drier where I am), so I lost some interest.


----------



## shebababy

I've been using the KCNT and KCCC for the past few weeks. I really like this combo. I've also learned how to detangle my hair without it turning into a curly fro after styling. I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate Olaplex into my routine, but I think I'm too lazy to hop in and out of the shower to do it.


----------



## GettingKinky

@shebababy you hair looks great!  I still have an unopened container of KCKT and KCCC. I should try them again and use them up. 

Which olaplex are you trying to incorporate?  I use #3 weekly on the ends of my hair. I rinse my the last 4-6 inches of my hair thoroughly in the sink and apply the olaplex. Then after 10 minutes I get in the shower and do my wash day as normal.
I’m also too lazy to get in the shower and wash my hair first.


----------



## shebababy

GettingKinky said:


> @shebababy you hair looks great!  I still have an unopened container of KCKT and KCCC. I should try them again and use them up.
> 
> Which olaplex are you trying to incorporate?  I use #3 weekly on the ends of my hair. I rinse my the last 4-6 inches of my hair thoroughly in the sink and apply the olaplex. Then after 10 minutes I get in the shower and do my wash day as normal.
> I’m also too lazy to get in the shower and wash my hair first.


I have 0 and 3. Rinsing in the sink sounds like a plan. I'll give that a try.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I've been enjoying better sets recently. I think that what clicked is that I have to get my hair super super dry before I leave the house. This Florida humidity ain't no joke. 

So the past two sets, I've sat under the dryer for a full hour and then went back in with my blow dryer to make sure it dried all the way. Then went about my business and out into the world. My Day 5, 6, 7 sets have looked sooooooo much better. 

I tried it with UFD + ICH + Trepadora Bamboo Glaze (I upgraded to this because it supposedly has firmer hold). Also a mousse-based set with Mousse Def + ICH. That mousse set looked good for a straight 6 days. It frizzed out a bit, but I could still see defined curls when I eventually shampooed again.

When I use UFD it does take longer to dry, so I'll factor that in when choosing what products to use (and how much time I have on my hands) each week.


----------



## OhTall1

For Target Circle members.  Brands include Aunt Jackie, Miss Jessie, As I Am, Camille Rose, TGIN, Le Doux and more.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My UFDs arrived from the sale today.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think when my current bottle of UFD is empty I’ll use kinky curly for awhile.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I think when my current bottle of UFD is empty I’ll use king curly for awhile.


What is king curly?


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> What is king curly?


Oops. Typo. I meant kinky curly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Snapchat just sent me a flashback to this time last year.  I had a fire washngo.  I wish it would tell me what I used Lolol


----------



## faithVA

I bought Trepadaro Bamboo Glaze and the Papaya Slip. They were out of the Gogi Berry shampoo. I have no idea how or when I'm going to use either of them but I'm still on the hunt for something to work with this VA humidity. 

For now though, I'm back in twist because I just can't be bothered with these tight coils.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA

 I must have been in your shopping cart.  The other night  I was trying to buy both from usa online retailers and couldnt get them both.  I gave up on both and I ordered just the Bamboo glaze after seeing reviews on yt


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I must have been in your shopping cart.  The other night  I was trying to buy both from usa online retailers and couldnt get them both.  I gave up on both and I ordered just the Bamboo glaze after seeing reviews on yt


I wanted to get the sample size from Trepadora but I just couldn't justify the shipping cost. Looking forward to seeing how it works for you. The Bamboo glaze is nice and thick. It probably works better in a jar than a bottle but will see. The papaya slip is not as thick of a consistency. I may try the papaya slip before the glaze and see how that works. But I will do some research. 

My hair likes to absorb water from the air but it doesn't like to hold onto it


----------



## GettingKinky

I feel like I may have finally perfected my wash n go and it only took me 3.5 years.
The last key steps for me were

- measuring out my product so I use the same amount every ti

- making sure I don’t remove too much product from my roots when I smooth

- do LOTs of raking once all my product is applied- this keeps my hair from being too flat on day 1. 

- dry my hair before I make my side part

I need to record this in my notes. Styling has never been this consistent for me.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I feel like I may have finally perfected my wash n go and it only took me 3.5 years.
> The last key steps for me were
> 
> - measuring out my product so I use the same amount every ti
> 
> - making sure I don’t remove too much product from my roots when I smooth
> 
> - do LOTs of raking once all my product is applied- this keeps my hair from being too flat on day 1.
> 
> - dry my hair before I make my side part
> 
> I need to record this in my notes. Styling has never been this consistent for me.


 Glad you nailed it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Random thought. I don’t like that trapezoid shape everyone is doing.  I get it but I don’t like how it makes the shape of the face look until it hits shoulder length.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Random thought. I don’t like that trapezoid shape everyone is doing.  I get it but I don’t like how it makes the shape of the face look until it hits shoulder length.


I agree. There are a lot of shapes that I'm not loving. I don't mind them on others but I have to watch stylist because they always want to try something new.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to need several good ole steam sessions to re-hydrate my curls after 6 months of protective styling


----------



## Napp

Here is my wash and go from the Doux Bee Girl collection. This wash and go is really poppin. I hope this can last me a week. It has super crunch. Its giving me what I wanted from Ecoslay Jello Shot.


----------



## GettingKinky

@Napp 
Is you hair wet or dry in that picture? Which specific styling products did you use?


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> @Napp
> Is you hair wet or dry in that picture? Which specific styling products did you use?


It is fully dry. I used The Doux Supersonic Honey Condish as a leave in and Bee Girl Honey Curling Custard as my styler. It dried really fast too!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m enjoying washing my hair on Wednesdays, it frees up my time on Saturdays. But getting up at 6 in the morning is a bit taxing on my sleep schedule.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I need a combo that gives me the hang time of kckt + ich and the moisture of ufd + a mousse. Hoping some combo of things I already have will do the trick.


----------



## keranikki

I finally purchased Ecoslay’s Jello Shot. If this gel doesn’t work to protect my ends, I may give up WNGs.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> I finally purchased Ecoslay’s Jello Shot. If this gel doesn’t work to protect my ends, I may give up WNGs.


I hope it works out with Jell-O shot. I may it pull out next wash day to give it another chance


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to clarify. My last set isn’t behaving like it should and it’s been 6 weeks since the last time. 
I think I’ll just stick to my schedule of every 4 weeks instead of waiting for my hair to act up.


----------



## GettingKinky

I hate the state my hair is in after my hairdresser colors my grays. She doesn’t squish in water while she conditions and she detangles my hair after she rinses all the conditioner out.

it take my hair for ever to absorb water once she’s done with it, and detangling is a pain.

I wonder if I should ask her to detangle with the conditioner still in.


----------



## janaq2003

This humidity and my wash and go are not a match made in heaven.. as a matter of fact they hate each other


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> This humidity and my wash and go are not a match made in heaven.. as a matter of fact they hate each other


What products did you use?


----------



## faithVA

I'm so lazy but I'm trying to do better. My hair has been in sloppy flat twist since the last time I did a wash and go. Finally washed my hair yesterday after putting it off for not sure how many days.

I've started by rinsing, applying conditioner and then detangling and removing shed hair. I try to make sure I don't add shampoo until I get out as much shed hair as possible. It really helps me avoid tangling and matting.

I shampooed once with diluted Elucence Moisturizing shampoo and then shampooed again with Madison Reed Color Shampoo.

I have to remember that I can get more water into my strands if I add slight tension to my hair with one of my brushes.

I wanted to do another K18 treatment so I stopped after the shampoo. I had some other things to do so I just let my hair air dry a bit and once it was dry I added K18 to 4 sections. I then got busy cooking and finally 4 hours later I applied deep conditioner to the 4 sections and twisted it up.

I was supposed to rinse this morning and try another wash and go but I'm either going to do it this afternoon and diffuse or do it tomorrow morning. 

I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to wear my hair in twist or wear it curly while on vacation. The next two weeks will decide.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m trying to put off my wash n go until Wednesday so I can get back on schedule. I’ve been wearing a bun since I had my hair dyed on Wednesday. I may condition and detangle today just so it isn’t an unmanageable mess by Wednesday.


----------



## Napp

UFD and Jello Shot flaked after day 3. I am not sure what I'm doing wrong. I also don't like the way JS curls my hair. The curls look so thin compared to something like the Doux Bee girl or Alikay Lemongrass Gel.

 I want to give away my other Jello shot. Just pay shipping. I do not like any of Ecoslay's products.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> UFD and Jello Shot flaked after day 3. I am not sure what I'm doing wrong. I also don't like the way JS curls my hair. The curls look so thin compared to something like the Doux Bee girl or Alikay Lemongrass Gel.
> 
> I want to give away my other Jello shot. Just pay shipping. I do not like any of Ecoslay's products.


Are you using a leave-in or just applying UFD after conditioning? What is your ratio of Jello Shot to UFD? Maybe your ratios need an adjustment.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Are you using a leave-in or just applying UFD after conditioning? What is your ratio of Jello Shot to UFD? Maybe your ratios need an adjustment.


I use the UFD as my leave in. I don’t like either product honestly so I don’t know why I thought this would work. I may try the Jell-O shot with another leave in before I totally give up on it


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Took my kinky twists out after 4 weeks. I didn’t have the energy to wash today.  

I’ll do it tomorrow after work. Not expecting amazing results because I need to hydrate my hair for a bit.  When my hairs stretched for months my curls are very elongated and stringy. The more I hydrate the more we boing. 

I am looking forwarding to steaming


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Currently steaming.  Washing wasn’t too bad after 4 weeks. Decent amount of shed hair so far

I washed with AG balance and conditioned Authentic Beauty Concept Hydrate Conditioner.

currently steaming in Authentic  Beauty Concept Hydrating Jelly with AG Nourish DC on top

I plan on trying out The Doux Custard and UFD Curly Magic as a leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

AG Products are 50% off tomorrow at Ulta.


----------



## janaq2003

GettingKinky said:


> What products did you use?


Ufd with wet line topper


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Today there’s no crunch.  I used a little of the Trepadora Bamboo glaze for my canopy. 

my hair was still damp though before bed and for the life of me I don’t know where I put my blow dryer. I wanted to stretch it a little this morning . All in all I like it though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Boy! I don’t know what did it but they loving this washngo.  Was it the whole wash day or just the custard and UFD combo. I was just skating for two hours and my Gf was in love with my hair.  Folks at work. It was a good hair day today.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m liking my new schedule of washing on Wednesdays. My hair has been turning out well and I can relax more on Saturday.

My next maintence trim should be in June, but I haven’t tried to make an appointment yet. I may push it to July. I really wish the curly specialist close to my house would start seeing clients again.


----------



## ckisland

I haven't posted in here in a long time because I've been just sticking to my Miss Jessie's. Well I went out on a limb and tried the Doux! Tried the Mousse Def and it sucked!! Luckily, my inner product junkie was in full effect and I ended up with 3 of their stylers  . Today I cowashed with No More Suds, conditioned with Giovanni 50/50, and styled my hair with the Doux's Big Poppa. I'm in love with my results !! This is definitely one of my best wash n'gos even if it only lasts for the day . I'll come back and share how it holds up.


----------



## Napp

My wash and go with the doux sexy crazy curl and bee girl custard is still poppin. It should easily last me a week. I’m even shooting for 2 weeks since I’m so busy with my last week of school.

Ive started to get into refresher sprays and bought a few. So far they have been working in parts that get flat while I sleep. They are a game changer in how long my wash and goes last before I have to rewash!

The hair around my edges has flaked a little though. That usually makes me want to wash it out but I decided to use a little tinted edge control on the flakes and it camouflaged it beautifully! This will help to extend the wear of my wash and goes as well!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was going to wash again today but got busy. Will do it tomorrow after work.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ckisland said:


> I haven't posted in here in a long time because I've been just sticking to my Miss Jessie's. Well I went out on a limb and tried the Doux! Tried the Mousse Def and it sucked!! Luckily, my inner product junkie was in full effect and I ended up with 3 of their stylers  . Today I cowashed with No More Suds, conditioned with Giovanni 50/50, and styled my hair with the Doux's Big Poppa. I'm in love with my results !! This is definitely one of my best wash n'gos even if it only lasts for the day . I'll come back and share how it holds up.
> 
> View attachment 480767 View attachment 480769 View attachment 480771



Very cute!


----------



## ckisland

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## toaster

I’m still washing and doing quick wash and go’s, but next week I might try to do a roller set… if I’m brave…


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just got in an 8. That hair went right out the door. Even though I was tempted.  If I could get a good dry cast with 30 mins under the dryer I would chance it but nah. I need a solid hour and I will not be up at 9 sitting until 10.  

I had a nice dinner with my gf and her daughter with my little one but I sure wish I could have left earlier and did my hair lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 5. All in all it would last longer if needed but I’m washing today.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Here is my wash and go from the Doux Bee Girl collection. This wash and go is really poppin. I hope this can last me a week. It has super crunch. Its giving me what I wanted from Ecoslay Jello Shot.
> 
> View attachment 480493


Your hair reminds me of my aunts. She relaxed for years and then finally let it go. I asked her what she did. She said she shampooed and conditioned and put Vaseline in it  I had nothing to say because it was working for her and it was simple  

But she has that dark color and serious curl definition you have going on there.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> I haven't posted in here in a long time because I've been just sticking to my Miss Jessie's. Well I went out on a limb and tried the Doux! Tried the Mousse Def and it sucked!! Luckily, my inner product junkie was in full effect and I ended up with 3 of their stylers  . Today I cowashed with No More Suds, conditioned with Giovanni 50/50, and styled my hair with the Doux's Big Poppa. I'm in love with my results !! This is definitely one of my best wash n'gos even if it only lasts for the day . I'll come back and share how it holds up.
> 
> View attachment 480767 View attachment 480769 View attachment 480771


Looking good. Your hair is growing like crazy.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’m still washing and doing quick wash and go’s, but next week I might try to do a roller set… if I’m brave…


If you do I want to see pictures.


----------



## GettingKinky

I go through phases where I love my hair then I go through phases where I’m meh about my hair.
I’m in a love phase right now. Especially since I just clarified. I don’t know why I wait so long to clarify. I’m going to go back to doing it every 4 weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Anyone ever notice UFD curly magic foaming up like a mousse?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

About 85% dry.


----------



## Missjaxon

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Anyone ever notice UFD curly magic foaming up like a mousse?


Yes, it does. I thought I hadn't washed all of the shampoo out the first time I used it.

ETA: This is with no leave in or topper and conditioner fully rinsed.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Anyone ever notice UFD curly magic foaming up like a mousse?


It does it when my stylist does it but she also has already added the ICH. It has to be the right amount of water. I've only gotten it to happen once when I used ICV.


----------



## faithVA

I finally did a curly set. I tried to make it fast but I'm not sure I achieved that goal 

I shampooed once and conditioned. I added water to the conditioner and tried to smooth my hair before getting started.
I put my hair into 4 sections. Hosed down each section and added a little over 1 pump of UFD to each section.
Then I went back and added a dime size amount of Trepadora PS.
Then I went back and added a dime size amount of Trepadora BG.

The PS calmed my curls a bit and then I used the BG to give me more hold. I didn't add any more water after the UFD. 

I tried to wait a bit before styling but I needed to get to work. I shook to form my curls. I realized I shook too hard because I could see the frizz in my bang. So I added more BG and then just shook lightly. 

After about 20 minutes, I used the blow dryer to get it fairly dry so I could run out. I read somewhere that if the humidity is high the hair needs to be dry before going out into it to help the hair stay protected. Going to see if that works for me. 

I know many don't like crunch but I prefer to have my hair crunchy because it means my hair will last. As soon as the crunch is gone it also means that my curls will be going right behind it 

On my sides and my bangs, I need to remember to add UFD, then add water and then add more UFD. 

I will take a picture in the morning before I head out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Anyone ever notice UFD curly magic foaming up like a mousse?


Only when I put ICH on top of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I hadn’t put anything on my hair and it was foaming like crazy.  I was wondering if there was residue from the shampoo on my hair.


----------



## faithVA

This is the best pic I could do. Of course it looks better in person.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Woke up this morning and the left side is a little sticky.

used my blowdryer with the concentrator to pull it out.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> I finally did a curly set. I tried to make it fast but I'm not sure I achieved that goal
> 
> I shampooed once and conditioned. I added water to the conditioner and tried to smooth my hair before getting started.
> I put my hair into 4 sections. Hosed down each section and added a little over 1 pump of UFD to each section.
> Then I went back and added a dime size amount of Trepadora PS.
> Then I went back and added a dime size amount of Trepadora BG.
> 
> The PS calmed my curls a bit and then I used the BG to give me more hold. I didn't add any more water after the UFD.
> 
> I tried to wait a bit before styling but I needed to get to work. I shook to form my curls. I realized I shook too hard because I could see the frizz in my bang. So I added more BG and then just shook lightly.
> 
> After about 20 minutes, I used the blow dryer to get it fairly dry so I could run out. I read somewhere that if the humidity is high the hair needs to be dry before going out into it to help the hair stay protected. Going to see if that works for me.
> 
> I know many don't like crunch but I prefer to have my hair crunchy because it means my hair will last. As soon as the crunch is gone it also means that my curls will be going right behind it
> 
> On my sides and my bangs, I need to remember to add UFD, then add water and then add more UFD.
> 
> I will take a picture in the morning before I head out.


Dime sizes though?! lol Is that enough? I'm so heavy handed with my stylers. I wonder if I could get away with less but then again those Trepadora products must be super concentrated.

Your hair looks cute too!


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Dime sizes though?! lol Is that enough? I'm so heavy handed with my stylers. I wonder if I could get away with less but then again those Trepadora products must be super concentrated.
> 
> Your hair looks cute too!


Thank You.

Yes, a dime size is enough. I actually probably used too much product. You can see from the picture how short my hair looks. When I overuse I my curls are more compact/helmet head and less separation of curls, so my hair doesn't move and I don't have any elongation.

If I'm heavy handed I have to wash my hair by day 3 because my hair is just plastered to my head


----------



## faithVA

The Trepadora Bamboo Glaze is a keeper. Today it was 95 here and we visited some construction sites and it was so hot. As I walked to the car I could see my hair in the window and I was so glad to see my hair was still curly and not a fro. I was in and out of the heat from 10 am until 4 and my hair withstood the heat  I wasn't able to get that from ICH or JelloShot. Both of those cause my hair to suck in too much water. 

I will test it again on a high humidity day and see how that works. I think the humidy today was 40%

I'm going to try the combo of UFD + ICV + BG .   Looks like a calculus problem


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Yeah I'm impressed with this Curl Custard. I even went into a heavy mist and my curls were WET and my hair stilll held up.

This is what it looks like before it dried. Definitely don't use too much bc I still got some flakes when I had to manipulate during the week but it was well worth it.


----------



## GGsKin

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Yeah I'm impressed with this Curl Custard. I even went into a heavy mist and my curls were WET and my hair stilll held up.
> 
> This is what it looks like before it dried. Definitely don't use too much bc I still got some flakes when I had to manipulate during the week but it was well worth it.
> 
> View attachment 480845


Your hair looks lovely. Is that The Doux Bee Girl Custard? Ever since the review from @Napp, I've been interested.


----------



## Napp

I cant go back to shingling after re-discovering my Felicia Leatherwood brush. It defines my hair better than a Denman as well.

Here are the results of todays wash day! The Doux Crazysexycurl foam and Bee Girl Custard are my go tos for a bomb wash and go!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

GGsKin said:


> Your hair looks lovely. Is that The Doux Bee Girl Custard? Ever since the review from @Napp, I've been interested.


Yup it's that custard! It's gonna last you awhile if you get it because a little will go a long way.


----------



## Napp

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Yup it's that custard! It's gonna last you awhile if you get it because a little will go a long way.


I finished my first jar in 3 uses I'm so heavy handed! Thankfully I have backups!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Napp said:


> I finished my first jar in 3 uses I'm so heavy handed! Thankfully I have backups!


Oh wow! Good thing for backups!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

This is how it looked dried and stretched.


----------



## ckisland

Big Poppa is a winner for me!! Definitely the best one product wash n'go I've ever had! I'm on day 5 hair and it could've kept going. I was going to use Pop Lock, but I'm scared y'all   The reviews on it are not very good, but I bought it, so I guess I should give it a try


----------



## GettingKinky

I just tried to make an appointment with my stylist in June for a curly cut. I had to go on the waiting list


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went swimming unexpectedly.  Headed home.  I’ll be washing because it feels dry now.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I just tried to make an appointment with my stylist in June for a curly cut. I had to go on the waiting list


Maybe she will have some cancellations.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair is a frizzy mess this morning. Used different stylers without UFD as a base.  Its soft though. I'll probably bun tomorrow because I sweat in my head and if it continues to frizz its going to look weird.

I used AG Curl fresh conditioner last night for the first time and it was nice.  I used to detangle after shampooing and when it rinsed out my hair was soft.  Its still soft this morning. I cant remember where i put the shampoo but ill look for it later on.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ya'll gonna make me get that new Doux custard.

I got my hair colored last week. Unfortunately it mainly only took at the roots. I think me using bottled dye earlier this year is still on my hair. I was mainly wanting my grays covered and that mission was accomplished. I'll keep getting root touch ups and see what she can do about the ends still being dark. I also got a trim and this time she used Innersense leave in spray and ICH. Lasted a whole 5 days surprisingly. I even got a couple hair compliments that day I was going to wash.

This weekend I used my beloved KCKT and ICH combo. I've figured that if I use the right amount of KC and water I get the moisture levels I'm looking for. So it's officially my favorite combo until I try that new custard


----------



## ckisland

ckisland said:


> Big Poppa is a winner for me!! Definitely the best one product wash n'go I've ever had! I'm on day 5 hair and it could've kept going. I was going to use Pop Lock, but I'm scared y'all   The reviews on it are not very good, but I bought it, so I guess I should give it a try


I gave Pop Lock a try with the spray leave-in underneath. It's trash   ! It dries so hard and dry. Just awful. Out of the three The Doux products (the mousse, Pop Lock and Big Poppa) I've tried, Big Poppa is the only one that's any good. I might try Mousse Def again for a braid n'curl one day in the very far future. But for a wash n'go? It's a no for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I only love the Big Poppa and the new curl custard.  @ckisland 

The mousse is okay for me in regards to twists but washngo is a no for me dawg.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ckisland said:


> I gave Pop Lock a try with the spray leave-in underneath. It's trash   ! It dries so hard and dry. Just awful. Out of the three The Doux products (the mousse, Pop Lock and Big Poppa) I've tried, Big Poppa is the only one that's any good. I might try Mousse Def again for a braid n'curl one day in the very far future. But for a wash n'go? It's a no for me.



I agree with Pop Lock being trash. I'm not a fan of Big Poppa (I think it's the extreme humidity here in Florida because every time I've used it my hair is a gummy mess. No bueno for me) but I do like Mousse Def.


----------



## faithVA

I reset tonight to get ready for my appointment Wednesday.  I used UFD, ICV and BG. I like the elongation the ICV gives me. Not sure if I used too much water. I didnt shake too hard and did better smoothing my roots.

She isn't dry yet so not sure if the BG gives me hold over the ICV. It is really soft right now . If it does I will pick up ICV at my appointment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

i wet my hands last night and smoothed it down my hair in the shower last night.  All in all, we making it do what it do baby.

I'll probably wash Wednesday because tonight ill be skating for about 2 hours and wont have time.


----------



## faithVA

The UFD + ICV + BG set looks OK. It has less cast than when I skip the ICV and it is softer. But with that softness came more frizz and less definition. Fortunately, I only need it to last until tomorrow.

What I like about ICV is its liquidity. What I may try is diluting some UFD in water and applying UFD gel first and the diluted UFD to see if I can get that same affect. I still think BG is the right topper but I need to get my 1st 2 layers right first.

Going to just keep playing around with different combos. Will jot these down for future reference.
UFD + diluted UFD and then BG
UFD + ICH + BG
UFD + PS + BG (again)
KC + BG

Going to take the PS and BG to my appointment and see if she wants to try them out on my hair.


----------



## Napp

@faithVA what is BG?


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> @faithVA what is BG?


Trepadora Bamboo Glaze


----------



## Napp

Has anyone done a daily wash and go? What products did u use and how did you dry your hair


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Has anyone done a daily wash and go? What products did u use and how did you dry your hair


I did when I first started. I used either UFD or KC and I let it air dry.  But the purpose of my daily wash and go was to get my hair hydrated which is why I didn't dry it. My hair is too dry. I wouldn't use a dryer any more frequently than every 4 days. 

And I only used 1 product because it didn't need to last very long.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Has anyone done a daily wash and go? What products did u use and how did you dry your hair


Are you considering it? And if so what are your thoughts as far as the benefits.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Napp said:


> Has anyone done a daily wash and go? What products did u use and how did you dry your hair



I haven't. It takes forever for my hair to airdry - and I'm not sitting up under a dryer or diffusing daily.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t wind up going skating as I’m trying to spring clean the house.  Noticed I’m fluffy while cleaning the bathroom.  Definitely resetting tomorrow unless house stuff gets in the way.


----------



## Napp

faithVA said:


> Are you considering it? And if so what are your thoughts as far as the benefits.


My natural hair was at it's longest when I wash and goed daily. I would soak my hair in rinse out conditioner, diffused a little bit and air dry. I am tired of trying to preserve my curls overnight. Nothing works right now except for refreshing my curls every other day. I was thinking of washing at night and airdrying overnight.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> My natural hair was at it's longest when I wash and goed daily. I would soak my hair in rinse out conditioner, diffused a little bit and air dry. I am tired of trying to preserve my curls overnight. Nothing works right now except for refreshing my curls every other day. I was thinking of washing at night and airdrying overnight.


If it has worked for you in the past I say try it again.  If it doesn't work you haven't lost anything and you can stop at any time. But if it works then you will be happier.


----------



## toaster

This isn’t about a wash and go, but here I am anyway!

Under the dryer with my first roller set in YEARS. It came back to me pretty quickly. I clarified, washed and conditioned and detangled and parted my hair in the shower. Went back to its a 10 shampoo and conditioner. I forgot how much you have to detangle your hair when you’re stretching it. My hair hasn’t been stretched since 2020.

I could definitely get faster at washing/rolling with practice. Under my Collins dryer now. It doesn’t open so I was worried I wouldn’t fit, but I easily fit in with various sized hourglass rollers. Can you even buy these anymore?


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster i remember when I tried roller setting for awhile. Even though I loved the results  It was too much work for me and I gave up. I can’t wait to see your results.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was so tired from lifting weight swhen I washed my hair this morning. I had to sit down while I detangled.
And then I forgot to do the final raking of my hair so it’s soooo flat. :-(
I don’t think I’m going to have a good hair week.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so sad that I forgot the final raking step in my routine. Not only is my hair flat, the ends look scraggly. This last step still isn’t second nature. I should put a sign up in my shower to remind myself to do it.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster i remember when I tried roller setting for awhile. Even though I loved the results  It was too much work for me and I gave up. I can’t wait to see your results.


It will be interesting to see how this set lasts (workouts, heat, etc.) but mainly I wanted to stretch my hair so I could trim. I haven’t had a trim since last June, and I’m not proficient at trimming my curly hair at home.

As I take each roller out, I’ll trim about an inch from the ends. My ends are scraggly.


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> This isn’t about a wash and go, but here I am anyway!
> 
> Under the dryer with my first roller set in YEARS. It came back to me pretty quickly. I clarified, washed and conditioned and detangled and parted my hair in the shower. Went back to its a 10 shampoo and conditioner. I forgot how much you have to detangle your hair when you’re stretching it. My hair hasn’t been stretched since 2020.
> 
> I could definitely get faster at washing/rolling with practice. Under my Collins dryer now. It doesn’t open so I was worried I wouldn’t fit, but I easily fit in with various sized hourglass rollers. Can you even buy these anymore?
> 
> View attachment 480875View attachment 480877


I was wondering where you were. Can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## toaster

And we’re done. Probably should have stayed under the dryer for another 10 minutes, but it feels soooo good to have access to my scalp again.


----------



## toaster

faithVA said:


> I was wondering where you were. Can't wait to see the finished results.


I’ve been struggling! I’m 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and I finally have energy to do my hair again! I missed it!

but I’ve been following you guys and watching your growth!


----------



## toaster

Just looked through my old posts. Apparently I sleep in two Bantu knots when I roller set. Need to pick up some Bobby pins after my Pilates class


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

toaster said:


> I’ve been struggling! I’m 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and I finally have energy to do my hair again! I missed it!
> 
> but I’ve been following you guys and watching your growth!



Awww congrats on the baby!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Congratulations @toaster !!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I washed with AGHair Boost and Balance.  Styled with UFD , ICH and this new curl crème a silver haired natural mentioned she loved. Can’t find the jar but I’ll post it somewhere later.  I was nervous as it was creamy but it absorbed on top of the other stylers. Currently under the dryer. 
I need a new rolling dryer but I’m trying to buy property so I’m under a budget at the moment and it doesn’t include that.


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> I’ve been struggling! I’m 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and I finally have energy to do my hair again! I missed it!
> 
> but I’ve been following you guys and watching your growth!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## toaster

Thank you @sunshinebeautiful @Bette Davis Eyes @GettingKinky !!!!

We’re so excited for this baby but of course I’m wondering what to do with my hair! And post partum hair loss! Ah!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

toaster said:


> I’ve been struggling! I’m 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and I finally have energy to do my hair again! I missed it!
> 
> but I’ve been following you guys and watching your growth!



Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Napp

Congrats @toaster for the baby


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> I’ve been struggling! I’m 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and I finally have energy to do my hair again! I missed it!
> 
> but I’ve been following you guys and watching your growth!


Oooh a baby. Congratulations!!!


----------



## faithVA

toaster said:


> Thank you @sunshinebeautiful @Bette Davis Eyes @GettingKinky !!!!
> 
> We’re so excited for this baby but of course I’m wondering what to do with my hair! And post partum hair loss! Ah!


Everyone doesnt have postpartum hair loss so we will keep our fingers crossed for you


----------



## faithVA

My pictures suck 

Had my hair appointment. It was about 90 minutes. She thought I wanted her to style my hair like I do it so she did it completely different than before. At the end we got clear that I want her to do magic and leave the fro look to me   But I like what she did.

She styled with UFD, ICH and then I took my Trepadora BG in and she used that as the final topper.

She used some type of comb and then finger smoothed to set my coils. She didnt have me shake or swing at all. I sat under the dryer for 20, then she blow dried for a few minutes then under the dryer for 10.

It's still too short for me so I didnt want a real cut. But she did give me soft angles and so it looks much better.

It's really soft with a slight cast. And she even made my old color look pretty good. 

I feel like it is taking forever for my hair to grow out but it hasn't been 2 years since my 1st cut. I just need to stay patient. 

I go back in September so hope to see some change then.


----------



## toaster

Thank you @oneastrocurlie @Napp @faithVA !!!

Lol at your miscommunication @faithVA , but I think even with the fro look your hair looks much fuller and the front looks longer. I know you and Ms Patty have been fighting, but she’s paying attention now!

I need to get better about my trimming schedule like you. That would probably make wash day easier.

Looking back at my old posts, I would deep condition and detangle on dry hair, shampoo in the shower, and then just apply my leave in… 

Going to try that next time.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Anyone ever notice UFD curly magic foaming up like a mousse?


As my stylist did my hair today the UFD was foaming and I asked her about it. She said it had to have the right amount of water.  And she spent a lot of time smoothing the UFD into the hair and you could hear the UFD squishing.  

I haven't figured that out yet. Not sure if it helps if the hair is recently clarified. I will play around with it next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> As my stylist did my hair today the UFD was foaming and I asked her about it. She said it had to have the right amount of water.  And she spent a lot of time smoothing the UFD into the hair and you could hear the UFD squishing.
> 
> I haven't figured that out yet. Not sure if it helps if the hair is recently clarified. I will play around with it next wash day.


That’s interesting.   I wonder if it’s because I styled my hair outside the shower that time and smoothed the UFD and usually I just add it in the shower and then my topper then get off and start smoothing. It didn’t happen last night.  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> That’s interesting.   I wonder if it’s because I styled my hair outside the shower that time and smoothed the UFD and usually I just add it in the shower and then my topper then get off and start smoothing. It didn’t happen last night.  @faithVA


Let me know if you figure it out. I'm going to try to repeat what she did this Sunday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When I got up this morning my hair felt a little damp but now after being in a cold office it’s firmed up. Wonder if when I go back outside later  it will soften.


----------



## faithVA

I had to meet someone in the rain this morning so I've totally lost any style she set yesterday  It was already flattened from sleeping but then I put on a plastic cap and then my slap cap to keep my hair dry. So I lost the style but I still have the definition and this should last through the weekend.

A few days ago I posted some combos I was planning to try. But she did one of the combos for me yesterday which is UFD + ICH + BG. And that one is a win. My hair is soft and defined but still has enough cast to keep away the frizz. I will take ICV out of rotation. For now I will just play with different combos of UFD, ICH and Trepadora products. And I want to focus on my technique more to see if I can get my hair as smooth and frizz free as she did. 

I'm on the hunt for that 3 row comb now as well.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA I totally get what you mean about being patient.  I feel like I’ve been waiting forever to get to shoulder length, but I should really start counting after my first really awesome curly cut and that want even a year ago. How is it that time moves so slowly, but also races by?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA I totally get what you mean about being patient.  I feel like I’ve been waiting forever to get to shoulder length, but I should really start counting after my first really awesome curly cut and that want even a year ago. How is it that time moves so slowly, but also races by?


I have no idea. For me time just seems really off right now. When I was talking to the stylist yesterday in my mind I was thinking i had been doing this for 3 years because it feels so long. But when I counted back obviously it wasn't.

I'm not trying to rush time but these past 2 years sure do feel extra long  

I'm also not taking comparison pics like I used to so it isn't helping me stay realistic about my progress.


----------



## Napp

I am going to try raking and smoothing next wash day. I feel like the Felicia Leatherwood brush is causing unnecessary breakage in my hair when I brush my hair with it too often. I also think that it poofs out my roots too much unless I'm using  gel styler. I am looking for a way to define my hair with just my fingers. I'll feel better about doing a wash and go daily or every other day if I can figure out the best technique with my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I am going to try raking and smoothing next wash day. I feel like the Felicia Leatherwood brush is causing unnecessary breakage in my hair when I brush my hair with it too often. I also think that it poofs out my roots too much unless I'm using  gel styler. I am looking for a way to define my hair with just my fingers. I'll feel better about doing a wash and go daily or every other day if I can figure out the best technique with my hair.


For me I get the best results when I do a little smoothing followed by a lot of raking. The raking helps my curls  to separate, especially on the ends and that really shows off the shape of my hair cut.
I rake each quadrant after I apply my second gel and I rake again once I finish my entire head. The final raking makes a HUGE difference in how my hair turns out. 
I can’t believe it’s taken me almost 3 years to figure out how critical the final raking step is for me.


----------



## toaster

Doing some length comparisons since my awful haircut in December 2020. I don’t see a ton of growth in the back (granted I’ve trimmed twice since) but my sides have definitely grown in.

I think I’ll rollerset when I have time and wash and go when I don’t. I might retain slightly more length with stretched hair, but  I’m so happy I can style my hair in it’s natural state and love how it looks curly.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

faithVA said:


> I had to meet someone in the rain this morning so I've totally lost any style she set yesterday  It was already flattened from sleeping but then I put on a plastic cap and then my slap cap to keep my hair dry. So I lost the style but I still have the definition and this should last through the weekend.
> 
> A few days ago I posted some combos I was planning to try. But she did one of the combos for me yesterday which is UFD + ICH + BG. And that one is a win. My hair is soft and defined but still has enough cast to keep away the frizz. I will take ICV out of rotation. For now I will just play with different combos of UFD, ICH and Trepadora products. And I want to focus on my technique more to see if I can get my hair as smooth and frizz free as she did.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for that 3 row comb now as well.



If it's the 3 row comb I think it is that's at Sally's for like $3






						Tool Structure 3 Row Styling Comb
					

Tool Structure 3 Row Styling Comb works great to tease hair as well as comb or even act as a brush.




					www.sallybeauty.com
				




I use mine to detangle my nap area.


----------



## faithVA

oneastrocurlie said:


> If it's the 3 row comb I think it is that's at Sally's for like $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool Structure 3 Row Styling Comb
> 
> 
> Tool Structure 3 Row Styling Comb works great to tease hair as well as comb or even act as a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sallybeauty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine to detangle my nap area.


Yes that is what I'm looking for.  My stylist set my curls with it and it was really defined. Thank you.


----------



## Napp

I tried raking and smoothing. I didn’t like my results. I like chunky curl clumps and raking made my hair look stringy. I will keep trying with different products to see if that makes a difference.


I finally tried the matrix a curl can dream products (except for the mask yet) and I am underwhelmed. my hair looks kind of dull. I will use less moisturizing cream to gel ratio to see if that helps next time


----------



## GettingKinky

toaster said:


> Doing some length comparisons since my awful haircut in December 2020. I don’t see a ton of growth in the back (granted I’ve trimmed twice since) but my sides have definitely grown in.
> 
> I think I’ll rollerset when I have time and wash and go when I don’t. I might retain slightly more length with stretched hair, but  I’m so happy I can style my hair in it’s natural state and love how it looks curly.


Your hair looks a lot longer to me.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks a lot longer to me.


Thank you! The sides have definitely grown, but my hair usually grows 6+ inches a year and I tend to retain most of it. For almost 18 months I’m not seeing almost 9 inches, but I’ll take what I have.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I tried raking and smoothing. I didn’t like my results. I like chunky curl clumps and raking made my hair look stringy. I will keep trying with different products to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> I finally tried the matrix a curl can dream products (except for the mask yet) and I am underwhelmed. my hair looks kind of dull. I will use less moisturizing cream to gel ratio to see if that helps next time


That makes sense. The final styling has a huge effect on the final look.


----------



## faithVA

I've been resetting more often to see if I can get better with my technique. My hair looks great when it is wet but it just looks meh when it dries. That is probably because I'm air drying. But I try to use heat on my hair once a week. When I do my hair this upcoming weekend I will dry it and see if it looks better. But mid-week I'm going to try some ideas I had about my technique. I want to be able to do a curly set when I go on vacation this summer so I need to get better with it.

On a positive note, the back of my hair is definitely growing and retaining. Not sure if it was the end of last year or beginning of this year, I had to separate the back into 3 sections when I applied gel. Then shortly after I was able to put it into 2 sections. Now I have enough length to do 1 section even though I still separate it into 2 because it is easier. 

My hair doesn't look like much but I love the way my curls and waves feel. But I'm going to have to keep my hands out of my head


----------



## faithVA

I set on Sunday using Trepadora Papaya Slip followed by Bamboo Glaze. I got good definition and a good cast. But I think I need a leave in prior to the Papaya slip. 

I reset tomorrow.  I'm either using UFD or KKCC as the base. I will figure out the rest later.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had planned on washing last night but I started cleaning and before you know it, it was 832 pm.

 I have to do more spring cleaning but i want to refresh my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I set on Sunday using Trepadora Papaya Slip followed by Bamboo Glaze. I got good definition and a good cast. But I think I need a leave in prior to the Papaya slip.
> 
> I reset tomorrow.  I'm either using UFD or KKCC as the base. I will figure out the rest later.


You only used PS and BG?


----------



## GettingKinky

I really like Briogeo Aloe + Oat conditoner but it comes in such a small bottle, and the pumps stopes working when there is still 25% left. I’m going to start transferring to a jar as soon as I open it. That way I can consistently use the same amount.


----------



## ckisland

I did a wash n'go with my beloved Miss Jessie's and it's just not hitting the same as my BIg Poppa wash n'go  . I didn't think that I'd find a styler better than Coily Custard but I have. Let me go ahead and get me another jar


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> You only used PS and BG?


Yes, just the two. And my set last longer but I think it could have used a bit more moisture. I wish I had the Trepadora leave-in to try. 

Today, I used UFD, ICH and BG. I don't think I Create Hold actually gives me hold  I think the combo of UFD + ICH makes my hair too soft to hold. I have some cast but not much. 

Next time up, I will try just UFD and BG.

On the FB alum page I think someone said they used very little UFD but a lot of ICH. I may need to try that as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So I just cracked open a new big bottle of UFD and the consistency is vastly different.  My last bottle was bought almost 2 years ago.   It was chunky and clear ish in texture.

this stuff is creamy opaque white and doesn’t clump. It’s very loose in consistency. I had to be careful after taking some out as it would slide down the hair and fall into the shower as I was applying it if I didn’t squish it into my hair I dunno.

used ICH on top with the coco Bella styler. Next wash I’ll try just the ICH with the coco Bella and see how it fairs.


----------



## toaster

I’m not going to keep posting in here with my roller sets, but I wanted to share that just one week later I got a much better set. Same products. Just better technique after remembering how to get more tension and reading back on my old posts.

This forum is really like a hair diary. I hope we all keep posting! It comes in handy in the future.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So I just cracked open a new big bottle of UFD and the consistency is vastly different.  My last bottle was bought almost 2 years ago.   It was chunky and clear ish in texture.
> 
> this stuff is creamy opaque white and doesn’t clump. It’s very loose in consistency. I had to be careful after taking some out as it would slide down the hair and fall into the shower as I was applying it if I didn’t squish it into my hair I dunno.
> 
> used ICH on top with the coco Bella styler. Next wash I’ll try just the ICH with the coco Bella and see how it fairs.



Aw man. That's sounds like a bad batch. While my ufd has never been clear it's definitely not loose.


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster we love hair pictures. Post as many roller sets as you want.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster we love hair pictures. Post as many roller sets as you want.


Agreed!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aw man. That's sounds like a bad batch. While my ufd has never been clear it's definitely not loose.


I have 3 bottles, lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My washngo is  very sticky outside as its humid.  Inside the office of course its not because its cold.  I'll be washing again and not using the UFD to see how it goes.

 I will say i am enjoying The innersense products a lot.   I was in Ulta and saw they had new Ouidad products. I was tempted. I like Ouidad a lot too.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> My washngo is  very sticky outside as its humid.  Inside the office of course its not because its cold.  I'll be washing again and not using the UFD to see how it goes.
> 
> I will say i am enjoying The innersense products a lot.   I was in Ulta and saw they had new Ouidad products. I was tempted. I like Ouidad a lot too.


Which Innersense products are you using?


----------



## faithVA

I couldn't find the 3 row comb/brush anywhere locally. I already have a denman that I don't use so I just took out all but 3 rows. I will try that tomorrow. The 3 row comb would have been easier because it is thinner. My length and density makes it a bit harder sometimes to use a wider brush but will see.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Which Innersense products are you using?



the hydration conditioner and hair bath.  I’m about to try the pure inspiration conditioner and hair tonight along with the curl control and I create volume stylers.  @GettingKinky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The  IS Curl control is a lotion that’s creamy.  It then foams up like a mousse.  It’s interesting.  I didn’t put ICH on top of it but I used the ICV under with a little Pattern Gel on top.  

sat under the dryer for 20 mins before it got too hot. Currently just air drying.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So. I slept like a sailor and it wasn’t dry but all in all it’s cool.  I guess that I create volume did give me a little extra boost.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So. I slept like a sailor and it wasn’t dry but all in all it’s cool.  I guess that I create volume did give me a look extra boost.


I really like the way this combo turned out!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so glad I switched my wash day to Wednesday. Now I can lounge in bed on Saturday morning and now worry that my hair won’t have time to completely dry before I go to bed.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So. I slept like a sailor and it wasn’t dry but all in all it’s cool.  I guess that I create volume did give me a little extra boost.


I like all of the volume. I like big hair. It looks good.


----------



## faithVA

Shampooed and did k18 yesterday. Today colored my hair and styled with ufd, ich and ps. I used a nickel size of ps but I think that is still too much.  

My hair acts so much better when I color it. I wonder if the ph of my hair is different after the color. When I rinse out the conditioner my hair feels hard but my set turns out better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was going to wash my hair last night but I’m trying to get ready to travel on Friday so it’s been a little busy.  

my hair is big but it’s kinda hard.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I was going to wash my hair last night but I’m trying to get ready to travel on Friday so it’s been a little busy.
> 
> my hair is big but it’s kinda hard.


I think big hair looks great on you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@GettingKinky  I don’t mind it’s big.  It’s just a little too hard/dry feeling for my taste.  I think it was the Pattern gel on top.  Again, I was running around and by the time I got home it was 815. 
Imma try again today to wash.  Still trucking along.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @GettingKinky  I don’t mind it’s big.  It’s just a little too hard/dry feeling for my taste.  I think it was the Pattern gel on top.  Again, I was running around and by the time I got home it was 815.
> Imma try again today to wash.  Still trucking along.


It still looks awesome!!  But I understand not liking the way it feels.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Gonna see how this work out for the next two days.  I’ll be in Florida Friday evening and im wondering should I just bun it the whole week im down there or see how my wash gos act.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Gonna see how this work out for the next two days.  I’ll be in Florida Friday evening and im wondering should I just bun it the whole week im down there or see how my wash gos act.


What products did you use to work in Florida.


----------



## faithVA

I got 5 day hair from my last set. My products are good but my technique still sucks. I either have too much water and my hair frizzes or I don't have enough water and my hair packs down too much. The Trepadora email gave some good tips about beating the frizz when doing the hair in small sections. I will have to find my wetbrush and give it a try.

I did my hair before work this morning. It is super frizzy already. Let's see if it holds for 4 days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> What products did you use to work in Florida.


I’m not there yet.  I’ll be there on Friday evening. @faithVA


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Nail tech said my hair was beautiful today.  Made my day.


----------



## GettingKinky

OMG!! The curly stylist that works 10 minutes from me is starting to take clients again.  I’ve been wanting to go to her since May 2020. If she’s good no more driving an hour plus each way for a haircut.  Yay!!!

the funny thing is that this mornnng I was thinking about sending her a DM on IG and today she posted saying she is going to start seeing clients again. And just in time I need a trim and I haven’t been able to get a June or July appointment with the stylist I’ve been seeing.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Nail tech said my hair was beautiful today.  Made my day.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> OMG!! The curly stylist that works 10 minutes from me is starting to take clients again.  I’ve been wanting to go to her since May 2020. If she’s good no more driving an hour plus each way for a haircut.  Yay!!!
> 
> the funny thing is that this mornnng I was thinking about sending her a DM on IG and today she posted saying she is going to start seeing clients again. And just in time I need a trim and I haven’t been able to get a June or July appointment with the stylist I’ve been seeing.


Fabulous.  I hope you like her.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sometimes if I put my ponytails too tight at the bottom, it will stretch the hair overnight too much.

Dah well. Vacation starts tomorrow at 1pm.   its raining today in NJ  so my hair feels plush


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Look at my throwback.  Awww.  2015.


----------



## GettingKinky

So the stylist near me started taking clients again. I kind of expected I would have to do a new client appointment, which is $$$, but she doesn’t even offer a cut only option so even as a regular I would have to pay $350 each time. :-(


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> So the stylist near me started taking clients again. I kind of expected I would have to do a new client appointment, which is $$$, but she doesn’t even offer a cut only option so even as a regular I would have to pay $350 each time. :-(


Wow  she really wanted to narrow her clientele.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Wow  she really wanted to narrow her clientele.


So my choice is drive 2.5 hours round trip and pay $175 for a haircut or drive 20 minutes round trip and pay $350 for a cut + styling that I doubt will last a week since she doesn’t seem to use hard hold gels and prefers mousse.
I know the far away stylists does amazing cuts, but now that I have the shape I want, I really just need the ends trimmed every 4 months or so.
Maybe I should just bite the bullet, and let my old non-curly stylist blow dry and trim my hair.

I think I’m going to try the close stylist and see if she has plans to offer just a cut in the future.

It just doesn’t seem right that a curly cut should cost so much.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> So my choice is drive 2.5 hours round trip and pay $175 for a haircut or drive 20 minutes round trip and pay $350 for a cut + styling that I doubt will last a week since she doesn’t seem to use hard hold gels and prefers mousse.
> I know the far away stylists does amazing cuts, but now that I have the shape I want, I really just need the ends trimmed every 4 months or so.
> Maybe I should just bite the bullet, and let my old non-curly stylist blow dry and trim my hair.
> 
> I think I’m going to try the close stylist and see if she has plans to offer just a cut in the future.
> 
> It just doesn’t seem right that a curly cut should cost so much.


Yeah that price is offputting.  I pay 140 for a wash, set and cut which includes the tip, so 350 is a lot. I'm all for being paid fairly but 350 for an hour of work sounds too high for me. 

I wish I had a magic wand. I hope you can find a solution that really works for you.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Yeah that price is offputting.  I pay 140 for a wash, set and cut which includes the tip, so 350 is a lot. I'm all for being paid fairly but 350 for an hour of work sounds too high for me.
> 
> I wish I had a magic wand. I hope you can find a solution that really works for you.


$140 for everything?  That’s a great price!  
On her website it says the appointment will take 2.5-3 hours. But I have no desire to be there that long. I just want a haircut. :-(
These stylist seem to thing that everyone needs education, but the education has been out there for awhile now and they should be prepared to handle people who just need a simple service.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> $140 for everything?  That’s a great price!
> On her website it says the appointment will take 2.5-3 hours. But I have no desire to be there that long. I just want a haircut. :-(
> These stylist seem to thing that everyone needs education, but the education has been out there for awhile now and they should be prepared to handle people who just need a simple service.


Yes that's for everything.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> So the stylist near me started taking clients again. I kind of expected I would have to do a new client appointment, which is $$$, but she doesn’t even offer a cut only option so even as a regular I would have to pay $350 each time. :-(



$350?!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> $140 for everything?  That’s a great price!
> On her website it says the appointment will take 2.5-3 hours. But I have no desire to be there that long. I just want a haircut. :-(
> *These stylist seem to thing that everyone needs education, but the education has been out there for awhile now and they should be prepared to handle people who just need a simple service.*



This part. I found a stylist that specializes in WNG styling/curly cuts that's 2 hours away as opposed to 5 hours away (my old salon before I moved across state). I have an appointment with her this Saturday. She's charging $250 as a new client (more than I was paying before), which includes the education that I really don't need lol.

I thought about making a trip back to the old salon, but it's not worth it, especially when you factor in the additional time and gas prices, to travel down there. So I'm taking a chance on this new person. I'm kinda nervous but I hope everything goes well.


----------



## GettingKinky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This part. I found a stylist that specializes in WNG styling/curly cuts that's 2 hours away as opposed to 5 hours away (my old salon before I moved across state). I have an appointment with her this Saturday. She's charging $250 as a new client (more than I was paying before), which includes the education that I really don't need lol.
> 
> I thought about making a trip back to the old salon, but it's not worth it, especially when you factor in the additional time and gas prices, to travel down there. So I'm taking a chance on this new person. I'm kinda nervous but I hope everything goes well.


I’m nervous about switching stylists too. Especially since the new one is so expensive. But I’m really tired of the drive so I’m just going to see how this first appointment goes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Couldn’t find an Ulta that had Innersense that was close so I went to Target and picked up

Aussie Coils shampoo and conditioner and the Doux Big Poppa gel. I was in the pool last night But it was salt water.

The Aussie Coils duo isn’t that bad at all.  It’s humid as heck down here and the hand dryer wasn’t doing it for  me so I’m walking around with a towel around my neck until it’s damp.  All in all It ain bad.


----------



## toaster

@GettingKinky the price she’s quoting wouldn’t be horrible IF your hair lasted 1 week+ after getting it done AND you only went maybe twice a year.

But trying to get a trim every 3/4 months? Heck no. These stylists really want us back in their chokehold like we were when we went every 2 weeks for a wash and set.

Hopefully if you have one appointment you can talk to her about just getting a cut/shape on a regular basis for less money.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s humid down here.  Whew.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It’s humid down here.  Whew.


It still looks good. Your 2015 picture gives me hope.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This here hair dry as toast. Imma wash it again tomorrow.  Lawd.  I might have to drive a little further for Ulta Beauty.  

@faithVA  you hair had come a long way.  We are always our biggest critics.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hey, All! It's been a while.  Will probably catch up on the various  threads over the next couple days. Life has been busy and my hair hasn't been a priority. I hope all has been going well for you gals.

Here is my update. The spironolactone kicked in at full force. No more dandruff. Yay, me!

Also, my hair hates waiting 5+ days to be washed. The tangling and shed hair is ridiculous. I've been on a once a week to every 2 weeks hair washing schedule and its been bad. 

I've burnt out on doing my hair. I can't wake up early enough to do it for it to dry when using gel.  Mousse dries quickly but only looks good on day one. I've run out of mousse. I've now been trying to use up my hoard of hair products before buying anything else.

The last hair product I purchased was the Curls Sea Moss Slime/Shine Jelly when it first came out. It went on nicely and that is about it. It flaked when not enough water was used. It only lasted one day. The next day looked awful. I mean super awful. I tried it 3 times and threw away what was left. 

I recently busted out my Pattern Beauty Curl Gel again. It stays white until it fully dries. I look crazy most of the day even when spending some time under a hooded dryer.  I have a hard time determining just the right amount. The final results look nice and it still leaves my hair super soft.

 I have a love-hate relationship with this brand. I think Pattern Beauty is releasing a mousse today. I've be waiting for this after seeing the potential in the Curl Gel. I want to try it after I finish a bottle or two in my stash. 

In addition, I'm finally giving up on being fully natural. I'm probably going to give hair botox a try. I spoke with Prismax, Nutree and Softliss the other day. Prismax is in the top running so far. It seems whether I do the straight or curly method, my hair texture shouldn't be changed drastically.

 I have no idea if doing Nutree as a mask will make much of a difference. I also don't want to go through the full process by blow-drying shampooed hair with no product. That sound like a nightmare.

 Softliss is releasing Supreme Curly Gel next week. The representative told me it should loosen the curls some, but everything else they offer will straighten  hair. He sent me a video of the product. It looks like a regular hair gel. I hope not. I can't wait to see the product description when its finally on the website.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This here hair dry as toast. Imma wash it again tomorrow.  Lawd.  I might have to drive a little further for Ulta Beauty.
> 
> @faithVA  you hair had come a long way.  We are always our biggest critics.


Actually it’s not dry.  Hair soft as can be. It was when I was directly in the sun it was feeling hard.  I’m wash again in the morning.   Can’t wait to get home. I miss my rolling dryer.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s good to hear from you @DVAntDany 

I didn’t wash my hair yeastiest because I have a hair appointment on Tuesday and she wants her clients to show up with hair that has been washed in the last 2 days.

such a waste to wash my hair and then have her wash it again 2 days later. I hope she and I can come to some agreement that I don’t need to be treated like someone who doesn’t understand her hair.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> This here hair dry as toast. Imma wash it again tomorrow.  Lawd.  I might have to drive a little further for Ulta Beauty.
> 
> @faithVA  you hair had come a long way.  We are always our biggest critics.


Thanks. My hair requires more maintenance than I want and I can't pull it up when needed so that's what I'm wishing for. But you are right,  it has come a long way.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Do you know I never pull my hair up?
@faithVA 

Only thing I do is a low ponytail and its not anything fancy. I wear a hat at work so it’a always liable to look smushed at any given time. If I worked at my old corporate job id be able to have a nice ponytail puff but with my hat it’s never an option. 

I’m rambling  but I started to think when you said about pulling it up. I’d like to be able to flattwist.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve been using my puff cuff and wear a puff all week.  I love the ease of styling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

First full washday after vacation.


----------



## GettingKinky

I hope you had a great vacation @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I enjoyed being away for my birthday this year and I saw my sister after almost 30 years.  @GettingKinky


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Got too happy with the concentrator on the blow dryer and overstretched. 

might last until Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA

I traveled for 2 weeks and did my hairxevery 5 days.  The last reset I didn't have enough gel to get it right but it would have been Ok for a day.  They canceled our flight so I knew it wouldn't make it for another day. I bought kinky curly at Walgreen and redid my hair in twist. 

In the future unless I have more hang time and can put my hair in a puff at the end of 5 days,  I will just put my hair in twist for vacation.

I needed a break anyway so going to stick to twist for the summer. They are just so much easier. 

Unless something amazing happens in the next year I don't foresee a curly set being my every day.  It's a lot of work for a curly afro.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Got too happy with the concentrator on the blow dryer and overstretched.
> 
> might last until Tuesday.


One day I’m going to try this.  Do you stretch after your hair is dry?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I only stretch it once its fully dry @GettingKinky


----------



## classychic1908

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> So I just cracked open a new big bottle of UFD and the consistency is vastly different.  My last bottle was bought almost 2 years ago.   It was chunky and clear ish in texture.
> 
> this stuff is creamy opaque white and doesn’t clump. It’s very loose in consistency. I had to be careful after taking some out as it would slide down the hair and fall into the shower as I was applying it if I didn’t squish it into my hair I dunno.
> 
> used ICH on top with the coco Bella styler. Next wash I’ll try just the ICH with the coco Bella and see how it fairs.


I'm no longer using UFD in my hair.  It's been causing major flaking under my other gels.  I still like it for my children's twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I wanted to do my hair last night but procrastinated.  I'll do it when i get off . I want to try this new gel Bomb Ass Fro.


----------



## GettingKinky

So I had my super expensive first time client appointment yesterday. I really like the stylist- she was super nice and she knows hair. She was very impressed with the state of my hair and said I’m definitely not like a typical new client. She said my hair was super healthy for the whole strand except a tiny bit at the ends. (I think that’s the last of my baking sofa

After looking at my hair , she commented that the back was like one big sheet of hair that was overhanging the hair underneath. She suggested changing the shape in the back a little so that the curls could hang a bit better. I agreed. I can never see the back if my hair, but normally when I look, it’s not looking great back there.

She cut my hair on my styling and then did a wash and set. She turned me on to Miche shampoo which is good because I’m looking for a black owned shampoo to replace my Innersense Color awakening. 
she styled me with UFD and a foam whose name I’ve already forgotten. She’s not a big fan of Mousse Def because she thinks it feels too tacky so she has 2 other foams (black owned) that she uses. 

Her styling gave me big clumpy elongated curls as opposed to my more separated very shrunken curls. It looks nice, but I think I prefer my styling.

I was a bit in a rush so she didn’t get my hair fully dry. I had already been there over 2.5 hours. She said I could come back and she could do any final cutting if after I live with this cut for a week I feel it needs it.

I didn’t  ask her if she’s planning to offer just a cut service, but when I send her pictures of how my hair looked once it fully dried I will ask her about that. I would love for her to be my regular stylist, but the thought of spending $350 3-4 times a year is a bit much.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> So I had my super expensive first time client appointment yesterday. I really like the stylist- she was super nice and she knows hair. She was very impressed with the state of my hair and said I’m definitely not like a typical new client. She said my hair was super healthy for the whole strand except a tiny bit at the ends. (I think that’s the last of my baking sofa
> 
> After looking at my hair , she commented that the back was like one big sheet of hair that was overhanging the hair underneath. She suggested changing the shape in the back a little so that the curls could hang a bit better. I agreed. I can never see the back if my hair, but normally when I look, it’s not looking great back there.
> 
> She cut my hair on my styling and then did a wash and set. She turned me on to Miche shampoo which is good because I’m looking for a black owned shampoo to replace my Innersense Color awakening.
> she styled me with UFD and a foam whose name I’ve already forgotten. She’s not a big fan of Mousse Def because she thinks it feels too tacky so she has 2 other foams (black owned) that she uses.
> 
> Her styling gave me big clumpy elongated curls as opposed to my more separated very shrunken curls. It looks nice, but I think I prefer my styling.
> 
> I was a bit in a rush so she didn’t get my hair fully dry. I had already been there over 2.5 hours. She said I could come back and she could do any final cutting if after I live with this cut for a week I feel it needs it.
> 
> I didn’t  ask her if she’s planning to offer just a cut service, but when I send her pictures of how my hair looked once it fully dried I will ask her about that. I would love for her to be my regular stylist, but the thought of spending $350 3-4 times a year is a bit much.



where are the pics?!


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> where are the pics?!


LOL.
I don’t have any good pics. I was in a rush and had to leave before she fully dried my hair and then when I woke up this morning it is looking a bit wonky. I’ll probably go back to her next week for a bit of polishing. But my hair does have tons of movement. I may try her styling technique at some point.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> So I had my super expensive first time client appointment yesterday. I really like the stylist- she was super nice and she knows hair. She was very impressed with the state of my hair and said I’m definitely not like a typical new client. She said my hair was super healthy for the whole strand except a tiny bit at the ends. (I think that’s the last of my baking sofa
> 
> After looking at my hair , she commented that the back was like one big sheet of hair that was overhanging the hair underneath. She suggested changing the shape in the back a little so that the curls could hang a bit better. I agreed. I can never see the back if my hair, but normally when I look, it’s not looking great back there.
> 
> She cut my hair on my styling and then did a wash and set. She turned me on to Miche shampoo which is good because I’m looking for a black owned shampoo to replace my Innersense Color awakening.
> she styled me with UFD and a foam whose name I’ve already forgotten. She’s not a big fan of Mousse Def because she thinks it feels too tacky so she has 2 other foams (black owned) that she uses.
> 
> Her styling gave me big clumpy elongated curls as opposed to my more separated very shrunken curls. It looks nice, but I think I prefer my styling.
> 
> I was a bit in a rush so she didn’t get my hair fully dry. I had already been there over 2.5 hours. She said I could come back and she could do any final cutting if after I live with this cut for a week I feel it needs it.
> 
> I didn’t  ask her if she’s planning to offer just a cut service, but when I send her pictures of how my hair looked once it fully dried I will ask her about that. I would love for her to be my regular stylist, but the thought of spending $350 3-4 times a year is a bit much.


I'm glad you had a good experience. I hope that you are able to work something out where it is less expensive and you can just get the cut you want.

Looking forward to seeing the new cut.


----------



## faithVA

I got my maintenance cut at the end of May. She didn't cut off much just enough to get the back to lay better. Unfortunately, it was enough that I was able to put my hair into a puff during vacation  But it was the right amount because as I lost moisture and curl definition my cut laid properly. 

Because my hair isn't short though a maintenance cut doesn't get rid of my bad ends so I will need to clip them in my twist. Hopefully once my hair is long enough for a bob or whatever the style, my ends will be in better shape.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> I got my maintenance cut at the end of May. She didn't cut off much just enough to get the back to lay better. Unfortunately, it was enough that I was able to put my hair into a puff during vacation  But it was the right amount because as I lost moisture and curl definition my cut laid properly.
> 
> Because my hair isn't short though a maintenance cut doesn't get rid of my bad ends so I will need to clip them in my twist. Hopefully once my hair is long enough for a bob or whatever the style, my ends will be in better shape.


She doesn’t go through you hair and trim all the ends?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> She doesn’t go through you hair and trim all the ends?


No it would take forever. It would take 30 minutes to just do the back alone because of the different lengths and layers. The front gets most of the trim.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Washed last night and my hair is too soft today. Feels good but it’s rainy outside and the hair swelled up a little.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> No it would take forever. It would take 30 minutes to just do the back alone because of the different lengths and layers. The front gets most of the trim.


My trim takes about an hour. With all the money we pay for these curly cuts they need to take the time to trim every curl.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> My trim takes about an hour. With all the money we pay for these curly cuts they need to take the time to trim every curl.


I'm OK with it. I don't pay too much more for my maintenance cut than I do for a wash and set, so for me it works. And I also think as my hair gets longer it will work out. For where my hair is now I really don't want to spend and extra 30 minutes for the back. I'm not at a good stage with my wash and go like you are. But for the price you pay, yes you need every strand cut.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just watched a live of EarnestlyNatural and she had her client shake the heck out of her curls. I mean hardcore


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just dont like how mousse on top of washngos on me look.  No matter what mousse I use, it dulls my hair and gives it a thick feel to the hair.  I used Miche Beauty Mousse on top of their gel last night. Great application.  Lovely look before drying but after,  Its just a ashy dull look.  I wonder if it needs a ton of water to really emulsify into the hair.  My hair looks dull like when I use shea butter. 

I'll rewash tonight. I have a few mousses if anyone is interested , let me know and I'll gladly send them to you.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m so excited to wash my hair on Wednesday. I can’t wait to see how my ends feel after my cut last week. And I want to see how this cut looks with my styling.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I just dont like how mousse on top of washngos on me look.  No matter what mousse I use, it dulls my hair and gives it a thick feel to the hair.  I used Miche Beauty Mousse on top of their gel last night. Great application.  Lovely look before drying but after,  Its just a ashy dull look.  I wonder if it needs a ton of water to really emulsify into the hair.  My hair looks dull like when I use shea butter.
> 
> I'll rewash tonight. I have a few mousses if anyone is interested , let me know and I'll gladly send them to you.


I like the way mousse “matte-ifies” my hair. I don’t like the shiny look that I get from gel, but I love the performance of gel so I keep using it. I can never get enough hold from gel + mousse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I like the way mousse “matte-ifies” my hair. I don’t like the shiny look that I get from gel, but I love the performance of gel so I keep using it. I can never get enough hold from gel + mousse.


 Yeah, its softens my hair too much. I might as well use conditioner which I have in the past, it justs a really soft hold. I pulled it back into two low buns and ill deal with it later on. @GettingKinky


----------



## Napp

I finally did a wash and go again. I used Redken Acidic Bonding Concentrate leave in and It's a 10 Gelled oil. I really like my results! Will be doing wash and goes weekly from now on.


----------



## fluffyforever

I did a big chop months ago to start my wash and go journey on a fresh new head hair since my journey on longer but damaged hair was going great, but my hair was so thin from hair loss.

Well let me say, my hair does not coil at all until it gets a certain length. My hair is considerably longer now than when I cut it, but my coils are not forming doing the exact techniques as before. 

So i just accepted that my hair needs a lot of length to coil with gel. I’m just rocking a fuzzy fro in the meantime.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used Jelloshot and UFDCM on Monday.


----------



## faithVA

fluffyforever said:


> I did a big chop months ago to start my wash and go journey on a fresh new head hair since my journey on longer but damaged hair was going great, but my hair was so thin from hair loss.
> 
> Well let me say, my hair does not coil at all until it gets a certain length. My hair is considerably longer now than when I cut it, but my coils are not forming doing the exact techniques as before.
> 
> So i just accepted that my hair needs a lot of length to coil with gel. I’m just rocking a fuzzy fro in the meantime.


My hair is the same way so I make sure my stylist doesnt taper my hair because it takes too long to get my curls back.

What did work when it was super short was stay soft fro. I used that for years when I wore my hair super short.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Used Jelloshot and UFDCM on Monday.


My all time favorite combo!


----------



## GettingKinky

@toaster I know you have more exciting things than hair to focus on these days, but I miss seeing you around. I hope all is going well.


----------



## keranikki

I had my best WNG with UFD and Jello Shot! I will never use anything else. My hair maintained so much more moisture! As my hair started to dry out, my curls stayed defined. All I had to do was fluff my hair. Don’t mind the frizz in the crown area. My hair was not dry when I finally went to bed. 
Thank you ladies for posting about this combo! I now have a combo that gives me 7-day curls!


----------



## keranikki

keranikki said:


> I had my best WNG with UFD and Jello Shot! I will never use anything else. My hair maintained so much more moisture! As my hair started to dry out, my curls stayed defined. All I had to do was fluff my hair. Don’t mind the frizz in the crown area. My hair was not dry when I finally went to bed.
> Thank you ladies for posting about this combo! I now have a combo that gives me 7-day curls!


My pictures won’t attach. I will try again later.


----------



## Napp

keranikki said:


> I had my best WNG with UFD and Jello Shot! I will never use anything else. My hair maintained so much more moisture! As my hair started to dry out, my curls stayed defined. All I had to do was fluff my hair. Don’t mind the frizz in the crown area. My hair was not dry when I finally went to bed.
> Thank you ladies for posting about this combo! I now have a combo that gives me 7-day curls!


Im glad you found something that works!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Still rocking my washngo.  Depending on what time i get home from this retirement party will decide if I wash tonight.

Probably wont be until Friday


----------



## LavenderMint

Woooooo my goodness it’s been a while! I didn’t realize it had been so long. Everyone’s hair is looking so good! 
Congratulations, @toaster!!

I think it was @faithVA talking about using the Trepadora Bamboo Glaze? I’m in Md & it always holds up for me now that it’s heated up some & become more humid. I think it may be the only gel combo (UFD & BG) I’ve used that doesn’t get mushy on me these days. 

I really want a nice shape/trim. There’s  a salon around the corner from me that says they do wash & go/curly cuts but I’m not sure if I should chance it, they have no representation of diverse curl patterns on their site and they don’t seem to do consultations. My other option is to go back to the first salon I went to, even though I left there looking like a dandelion fluff. Maybe since my hair is more hydrated- and I know that ICV is NOT my friend as well as speaking up about what I do & don’t want- it will behave differently…


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

what  happens with ICV @LavenderMint


----------



## LavenderMint

I already have issues with fluffy roots, no matter how I apply product. ICV extends that all the way down. My hair was super fluffy & light but had little to no definition & didn’t last very long.


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair yesterday for the first time after my cut from my new stylist. When she did my hair I wasn’t sure if I liked the cut, but now that I’ve styled it, I like it a lot.
I really need to get her to offer a dry cut only service. I’m going back to her on Tuesday so she can polish up my current cut (I had to leave before my hair was fully dry) and I will ask her about it then.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I already have issues with fluffy roots, no matter how I apply product. ICV extends that all the way down. My hair was super fluffy & light but had little to no definition & didn’t last very long.


I had the same results and I used a nickel size for my entire head. I loved the slip but it was just too fluffy.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I washed my hair yesterday for the first time after my cut from my new stylist. When she did my hair I wasn’t sure if I liked the cut, but now that I’ve styled it, I like it a lot.
> I really need to get her to offer a dry cut only service. I’m going back to her on Tuesday so she can polish up my current cut (I had to leave before my hair was fully dry) and I will ask her about it then.


 Yep, waiting for those pics


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> I already have issues with fluffy roots, no matter how I apply product. ICV extends that all the way down. My hair was super fluffy & light but had little to no definition & didn’t last very long.


Did you apply the ICH first? @LavenderMint


----------



## LavenderMint

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Did you apply the ICH first? @LavenderMint


When the stylist used it, I think it may have been all she used but it was a while ago. When I used it, I used it over UFD. It gives me very very fluffy hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

LavenderMint said:


> When the stylist used it, I think it may have been all she used but it was a while ago. When I used it, I used it over UFD. It gives me very very fluffy hair.


I used ICH first and then ICV and my hair lasted a long time.  Our curl size is the same @LavenderMint


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Good morning ladies


Im at work, looking forward to washing my hair tonight. Cool water on the scalp feels lovely in the summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

a salon I follow because of how they color offer curly cuts as well with a washgno. Its $250. Not including the color. I guess thats the going prices everywhere now.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> a salon I follow because of how they color offer curly cuts as well with a washgno. Its $250. Not including the color. I guess thats the going prices everywhere now.


I don’t know why these curly cuts are so expensive. I would like to be able to get one but I can’t even find someone to do it. I follow a salon on instagram that is in my area but you have to go through hoops just for an appointment. Hopefully in the next few years a curly cut won’t be so much of a big ticket item once curly cuts become more mainstream


----------



## OhTall1

What are your Curlsmith recommendations?  They're doing 20% off on their site for the holiday, and Ulta has a BOGO 50% off sale.


----------



## LavenderMint

I think I’m going to just grit my teeth & schedule a cut for either this or next month. Last nights set is looking good. 

I clarified, conditioned & detangled with two brushes. It seems like a lot but finger detangling is not an every wash kind of thing for me if I want a good result. 
UFD on dripping hair in the shower got me a small lather (I never noticed that before you ladies mentioned it); dried for 15 min under a cool dryer in 4 giant twists and then went back in with Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng gel. We have an event tomorrow & that’s the only gel I can count on to not get gummy in our humidity/rain. 
My hair was completely dry within 30-40 minutes under my hooded dryer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

OhTall1 said:


> What are your Curlsmith recommendations?  They're doing 20% off on their site for the holiday, and Ulta has a BOGO 50% off sale.



@OhTall1 

 The bond curl rehab salve is my favorite.


----------



## faithVA

LavenderMint said:


> I think I’m going to just grit my teeth & schedule a cut for either this or next month. Last nights set is looking good.
> 
> I clarified, conditioned & detangled with two brushes. It seems like a lot but finger detangling is not an every wash kind of thing for me if I want a good result.
> UFD on dripping hair in the shower got me a small lather (I never noticed that before you ladies mentioned it); dried for 15 min under a cool dryer in 4 giant twists and then went back in with Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng gel. We have an event tomorrow & that’s the only gel I can count on to not get gummy in our humidity/rain.
> My hair was completely dry within 30-40 minutes under my hooded dryer.


What is the benefit of twisting your hair while drying and applying the Trepadora?


----------



## Napp

LavenderMint said:


> I think I’m going to just grit my teeth & schedule a cut for either this or next month. Last nights set is looking good.
> 
> I clarified, conditioned & detangled with two brushes. It seems like a lot but finger detangling is not an every wash kind of thing for me if I want a good result.
> UFD on dripping hair in the shower got me a small lather (I never noticed that before you ladies mentioned it); dried for 15 min under a cool dryer in 4 giant twists and then went back in with Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng gel. We have an event tomorrow & that’s the only gel I can count on to not get gummy in our humidity/rain.
> My hair was completely dry within 30-40 minutes under my hooded dryer.


What kind of dryer do you have!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> a salon I follow because of how they color offer curly cuts as well with a washgno. Its $250. Not including the color. I guess thats the going prices everywhere now.



Shoooottt. Not here. I'd probably never go if that's the only option I had.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

oneastrocurlie said:


> Shoooottt. Not here. I'd probably never go if that's the only option I had.


What’s the prices your way? @oneastrocurlie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Todays day 5 with the jelloshot and UFD. I feel like washing but I don’t feel like starting lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> What’s the prices your way? @oneastrocurlie



$125 is what a pay for my regular appts. Her over all color starts at $225 but that doesn't include a cut. Now she does charge $200 for new clients but at least that includes a mask and exfoliation treatment with the service and she uses her spa mist thingy with the zip up bag and all that jazz.


----------



## bubbles12345

fluffyforever said:


> I did a big chop months ago to start my wash and go journey on a fresh new head hair since my journey on longer but damaged hair was going great, but my hair was so thin from hair loss.
> 
> Well let me say, my hair does not coil at all until it gets a certain length. My hair is considerably longer now than when I cut it, but my coils are not forming doing the exact techniques as before.
> 
> So i just accepted that my hair needs a lot of length to coil with gel. I’m just rocking a fuzzy fro in the meantime.



How long do you think hair needs to be to start coiling up properly? I think I might be the same way. Even these hair stylists can't get my coils defined. I've seen 3 so far and have been washing and going for over a year now. Smh


----------



## fluffyforever

bubbles12345 said:


> How long do you think hair needs to be to start coiling up properly? I think I might be the same way. Even these hair stylists can't get my coils defined. I've seen 3 so far and have been washing and going for over a year now. Smh





fluffyforever said:


> Here are some hair pics of the texture I’m working with. I’m on second day hair.
> 
> I think I’m going to try to stretch out my wash days. I enjoy doing CCS everyday like Anthony Dickey says, but then I read/ heard somewhere while looking into blackgirlcurls that too much water too often can damage the cortex??? I wish I saved a screenshot of that comment. They didn’t say exactly what is too much water and what is too frequently. Did anyone else hear about this?
> 
> View attachment 472797View attachment 472795View attachment 472793View attachment 472799


@bubbles12345 Here is my hair last year doing the WNGs that made my coils pop. That last one the length looks like it might be 6-8 inches. I have a long way to go to reach 8in and I have no idea when my hair is going to clump like that again.


----------



## bubbles12345

fluffyforever said:


> @bubbles12345 Here is my hair last year doing the WNGs that made my coils pop. That last one the length looks like it might be 6-8 inches. I have a long way to go to reach 8in and I have no idea when my hair is going to clump like that again.


Oh yes girl! Your coils are tiny like mine. So pretty. This gives me something to work towards. Thanks for the inspiration. Hopefully I can reach 6 inches by next year and can start seeing some more definition.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did a washngo  Saturday with XPO Curlformer. The consistency is a pain to work with,. I've had it pulled back in two low ponytails. Going to rewash tomorrow.


----------



## Mapleoats

I know this is a wash n go thread but I just have to share this here —

i tried Jello Shot for the first time this wash day on a twist out and OMG, why did I wait so long? I think I finally found a gel that can hold up to my hair! I may try a wash n go next time 
this is what my day 4 hair usually looks like. This is melanin styling cream+ wetline


and this combo is melanin styling cream + Jell-O shot.
pics are DAY 4 TWIST OUT!!!


i am shook! Looks more defined than my usual day 1 hair honestly. The crunch on day 1 was scary though lol


----------



## Mapleoats

for my wash n go I’m thinking the classic UFD + Jell-O shot. I’ve had UFD for a while but it never did much for me on its own. I’m excited to try it with Jell-O shot though. Do you all apply your products in the shower or out? Soaking wet hair? I don’t have a shower mirror so in the shower might be tough… plus I get cold easy LOL


----------



## GettingKinky

Mapleoats said:


> for my wash n go I’m thinking the classic UFD + Jell-O shot. I’ve had UFD for a while but it never did much for me on its own. I’m excited to try it with Jell-O shot though. Do you all apply your products in the shower or out? Soaking wet hair? I don’t have a shower mirror so in the shower might be tough… plus I get cold easy LOL


I apply everything in the shower on very wet hair. I like doing it in the shower because it’s easy to clean up the mess. I have a shower mirror, but I’ve don’t it some many times that I don’t really need to look.


----------



## Napp

I did an impromptu wash and go midweek. I was outside these past few days and my hair just turned into a fuzz ball with my usual combo. I decided to use Mielle pomegranate and honey leave in and original wet line gel (I cant believe I still have access to this) My hair is very defined but kind of flat looking. I prefer the body I have with my other combo but i may need to use this new combo for these humid summer days.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Mapleoats said:


> for my wash n go I’m thinking the classic UFD + Jell-O shot. I’ve had UFD for a while but it never did much for me on its own. I’m excited to try it with Jell-O shot though. Do you all apply your products in the shower or out? Soaking wet hair? I don’t have a shower mirror so in the shower might be tough… plus I get cold easy LOL



I'm an out the shower person. My hair is as wet as I can stand. So dripping but maybe not considered soaking.


----------



## toaster

GettingKinky said:


> @toaster I know you have more exciting things than hair to focus on these days, but I miss seeing you around. I hope all is going well.


Awww you’re so sweet!

everything is going well. I pop in here to read about everyone’s hair and drool at the pictures.

I’ve been able to keep up my weekly roller sets so far, just taking it one week at a time.


----------



## Mapleoats

toaster said:


> Awww you’re so sweet!
> 
> everything is going well. I pop in here to read about everyone’s hair and drool at the pictures.
> 
> I’ve been able to keep up my weekly roller sets so far, just taking it one week at a time.


Congrats on the pregnancy!!! 

how long do your rollersets take?


----------



## toaster

Mapleoats said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy!!!
> 
> how long do your rollersets take?


Thank you!!

My roller set process now is to spray my hair at the sink and apply conditioner/ detangle. This takes me about 15 minutes?

Then I usually do other stuff around the house while my conditioner sits.

Eventually I hop in the shower, shampoo, part my hair for the roller set, and wash my body. This takes maybe 20 minutes.

I can roll my hair in about 35-40 minutes.

And I sit under the dryer for 1 hour and 45 minutes.

So, without the time I just sit around, it takes me about 3 hours.

To do my full wash and go and dry under the dryer I think it took me almost 2 hours, so a roller set is an extra hour of work.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a bunch of gels I’m trying to use up.  Used some cream of  nature gels i have with Trepadora glaze on top.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going back to my stylist for her to polish my cut on Tuesday. I had to leave before my hair was fully dry during my initial appointment so she said I could come back to finish.

I skipped my Wednesday wash this week and I’m going to wash on Sunday so it will only be 2 days old. I hope the tangles aren’t too bad after 11 days between washing and 6 days in a puff.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Washed yesterday


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm in mini twists for the moment. But I noticed while doing them I have some broken hairs at the crown. The Googles say it could be due to not switching up how I section my hair. I don't wear puffs that often. Maybe once every other wash and only for a day at time right before I wash again. 

Has anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## GettingKinky

I’ve decided that I don’t like my $400 haircut. I washed it for the second time yesterday and she definitely messed it up. She cut the crown to short on one side and it doesn’t connect well with the hair below it. I’m going to see her tomorrow but I don’t think there’s anything she can do. I’m just going to have to grow it out. 

I should have just stuck with the woman 1.5 hours away.
The first picture is when my hair is still 20% wet the second picture my hair is 95% dry. There’s a shelf on one side that goes partially into the back. It looks better as it dries, but I am NOT happy. I paid too much for a bad haircut.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t like my $400 haircut. I washed it for the second time yesterday and she definitely messed it up. She cut the crown to short on one side and it doesn’t connect well with the hair below it. I’m going to see her tomorrow but I don’t think there’s anything she can do. I’m just going to have to grow it out.
> 
> I should have just stuck with the woman 1.5 hours away.
> The first picture is when my hair is still 20% wet the second picture my hair is 95% dry. There’s a shelf on one side that goes partially into the back. It looks better as it dries, but I am NOT happy. I paid too much for a bad haircut.
> View attachment 481623
> View attachment 481625


 That really sucks! This makes me really not want to get a curly cut. It can be so unpredictable! This reminds me of that cut jewlianna palencia had a few years ago


----------



## Napp

I did 2 wash and goes this wash day. The first was with Mielle Pomegranate and Honey leave in and ORS HD Curl Clumping Gel. It looked like it mixed together but once dry there were so many flakes in my hair. I couldn't even hide it plus my hair was rock hard. The definition was great though. In the end, I do not like this gel so I tossed it.



You  can see the flakes in my hair.

The second wash and go I used Mielle pomegranate and Honey leave in along with Miss Key Dady Gel. The results were just ok and I like the volume I had for first day hair. 



The hold is very soft. I ended up putting it in a puff.  I will probably be puffin' it for the next few weeks while I use this stuff up. I might try it with Camille Rose Coconut Water leave in to see if that pairs well too.

 I also feel like my hair looks nicer in a puff because the front is shorter than the back. I think and inverted bob cut with long layers on the top will give me the shape I want when curly.


----------



## LavenderMint

faithVA said:


> What is the benefit of twisting your hair while drying and applying the Trepadora?


It just seems to help a bit with keeping my hair from tangling back up. Probably (literally) all in my head but it seems to help when I do it but a cut would likely help more and better. 


Napp said:


> What kind of dryer do you have!


Professional 1300W Adjustable Hooded Floor Hair Bonnet Dryer Stand Up Rolling Base with Wheels for Beauty Spa Home Salon Equipment https://a.co/d/eJ9a28f 
It didn’t say any particular brand on it & arrived missing a part but the seller was super responsive & I had it within a couple days of notifying them it was missing. The best part (for me) is that the hood is removable. So even though I keep the stand out, I can put the hood away when not in use.


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> That really sucks! This makes me really not want to get a curly cut. It can be so unpredictable! This reminds me of that cut jewlianna palencia had a few years ago


Curly cuts really are a wild card. It’s hard to know exactly what the stylist means when she describes what she is going to do. And once the hair is cut it’s too late.
I should have stuck with my other stylist. But I feel like over time I will get on the same page with the new one


----------



## GettingKinky

So I went back today and let my new stylist do the finishing snips on my cut. She rounded it a bit so the side doesn’t look as much like a ledge.
I pointed out the “hole” in the back and she said that was breakage and that I had quite a few short hairs in that area I want to believe her, but I really don’t remember it being there before this cut (but I also don’t spend a lot of time looking at the back of my hair)
We talked a bit about how if I come every 4 months for a trim it would have to be a very small trim because it’s so easy to remove a lot of hair and I only grow 1.5” in 4 months. 

At any rate, I think we will be able to build a good hair relationship, and she said in the near future she is planning to offer a dry cut only service. I don’t hate my haircut, (although I liked it better when my old stylist did it). And she’s soooo close and very nice. I’m going to make this work.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know you guys are tired of me complaining about my haircut, but I’m pretty sure I did’t have breakage and she just cut my hair too short in one area. 
I’m trying not to obsesses over it because I can’t do anything about it, but I don’t get how she managed to do this. And everytime I see it in the morning when I’m working out, it bothers me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thats what we are here for @GettingKinky   Vent away.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I know you guys are tired of me complaining about my haircut, but I’m pretty sure I did’t have breakage and she just cut my hair too short in one area.
> I’m trying not to obsesses over it because I can’t do anything about it, but I don’t get how she managed to do this. And everytime I see it in the morning when I’m working out, it bothers me.


I feel so sorry for you! I don’t trust these stylists out here. I highly doubt it was breakage.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Day 4. Washing today if I start before 5pm, lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Napp said:


> I feel so sorry for you! I don’t trust these stylists out here. I highly doubt it was breakage.


I really don’t understand how she did this.
I blame myself. I should have told her to keep my same shape and just trim the ends. Whenever a new stylist sees me that want to top shorter, there must be something about the inspo picture I show that makes them do that. I’m going to stop using it.


----------



## LavenderMint

I have a cut scheduled next week & I’m having a  hard time figuring out what inspiration pictures to use. How do you even decide that? I know I want a shape that will grow in nicely but it needs to work with my face shape. All I know right now is I definitely don’t want a taper or fade that I’ll have to keep getting trimmed because that doesn’t work for my lifestyle.


----------



## LavenderMint

Wash day was Tuesday & I can cross  DevaCurl super hold gel or whatever off my list of solo gels. Today is Thursday & I’m looking like Mr. Glass’ understudy again. In addition to the unwanted vertical volume, pulling it to try to balance it out some led to major flaking. I’m washing either tonight or tomorrow. 

The salon I’m getting my cut (I’m also getting a wng because they don’t offer dry cuts) done requires you to show up with clean, unmanipulated/accessory-free hair in a wng that was accomplished with water based “curl defining product”. They name KCCC, DevaCurl, DIY flaxseed and EcoStyler as acceptable- none of which has ever worked for me. I really want to do my UFD & Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng Combo because it works best for me but I don’t know how that’s going to be received.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I really don’t understand how she did this.
> I blame myself. I should have told her to keep my same shape and just trim the ends. Whenever a new stylist sees me that want to top shorter, there must be something about the inspo picture I show that makes them do that. I’m going to stop using it.


I'm so sorry you don't like your new cut. I hope you and the new stylists can make it work. I think it is harder when you have nailed your technique and then let someone else cut based on theirs. I'm sure that is only part of the issue.

I'm hoping by the end of the summer, it has grown out enough to not drive you crazy. I hope you can get a dry trim next time.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I really don’t understand how she did this.
> I blame myself. I should have told her to keep my same shape and just trim the ends. Whenever a new stylist sees me that want to top shorter, there must be something about the inspo picture I show that makes them do that. I’m going to stop using it.



Have you ever considered just trimming your own hair, since you really aren't looking for a new shape? A good pair of scissors, some clips and a good movie will get it done in 90 minutes.


----------



## GettingKinky

LavenderMint said:


> I have a cut scheduled next week & I’m having a  hard time figuring out what inspiration pictures to use. How do you even decide that? I know I want a shape that will grow in nicely but it needs to work with my face shape. All I know right now is I definitely don’t want a taper or fade that I’ll have to keep getting trimmed because that doesn’t work for my lifestyle.





LavenderMint said:


> Wash day was Tuesday & I can cross  DevaCurl super hold gel or whatever off my list of solo gels. Today is Thursday & I’m looking like Mr. Glass’ understudy again. In addition to the unwanted vertical volume, pulling it to try to balance it out some led to major flaking. I’m washing either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> The salon I’m getting my cut (I’m also getting a wng because they don’t offer dry cuts) done requires you to show up with clean, unmanipulated/accessory-free hair in a wng that was accomplished with water based “curl defining product”. They name KCCC, DevaCurl, DIY flaxseed and EcoStyler as acceptable- none of which has ever worked for me. I really want to do my UFD & Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng Combo because it works best for me but I don’t know how that’s going to be received.


I think you should  do your hair with what you know works. I think you get a better cut when you go in with your best hair. I feel like all these rules are for people who don’t shampoo regularly use lots of butters and oils.
If they accept ecostyer I don’t think they will mind UFD/BG.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Have you ever considered just trimming your own hair, since you really aren't looking for a new shape? A good pair of scissors, some clips and a good movie will get it done in 90 minutes.


I’ve never considered that. I don’t think I could do a good job in the back. But I’m now considering trims on blown out hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> I have a cut scheduled next week & I’m having a  hard time figuring out what inspiration pictures to use. How do you even decide that? I know I want a shape that will grow in nicely but it needs to work with my face shape. All I know right now is I definitely don’t want a taper or fade that I’ll have to keep getting trimmed because that doesn’t work for my lifestyle.



I used future hair inspiration pics. I rather a more rounded shape as my hair grows out so grabbed those types of pics so she could see what my end goal was.



LavenderMint said:


> Wash day was Tuesday & I can cross  DevaCurl super hold gel or whatever off my list of solo gels. Today is Thursday & I’m looking like Mr. Glass’ understudy again. In addition to the unwanted vertical volume, pulling it to try to balance it out some led to major flaking. I’m washing either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> The salon I’m getting my cut (I’m also getting a wng because they don’t offer dry cuts) done requires you to show up with clean, unmanipulated/accessory-free hair in a wng that was accomplished with water based “curl defining product”. They name KCCC, DevaCurl, DIY flaxseed and EcoStyler as acceptable- none of which has ever worked for me. I really want to do my UFD & Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng Combo because it works best for me but I don’t know how that’s going to be received.



I'm team "But how will they know?" lol. UFD is water based. Sounds fine to me. I also take into account that my efforts and products will be washed away soon so I like to use my cheaper products. Sometimes I literally just do a mousse only wng if I'm washing the day before


----------



## Napp

Here is this weeks wash and go. I used Mielle Pomegranate and Honey leave in and Curl Daze Glossy Shine Gel. So far they seem to work pretty well together. I will see if it flakes over time. I love the results. I have great curl definition, shine and hold. So far this is looking like my perfect summer gel. I'm on a no buy right now so I wont buy another once I'm done but this gel is going on my list of favorites.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Napp said:


> Here is this weeks wash and go. I used Mielle Pomegranate and Honey leave in and Curl Daze Glossy Shine Gel. So far they seem to work pretty well together. I will see if it flakes over time. I love the results. I have great curl definition, shine and hold. So far this is looking like my perfect summer gel. I'm on a no buy right now so I wont buy another once I'm done but this gel is going on my list of favorites.
> View attachment 481697


The curl cream is good too.  Together or by itself. @Napp


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m at my sister’s house and I had to wash my hair because I went swimming. But she doesn’t have a diffuser so I’m air drying wish me luck.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I washed last night. Not sure how long it will last.  It’s so soft.  It’s not helping that it’s raining here. Plush city.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to stop parting my hair down the middle too.  Such a bad habit.


----------



## GettingKinky

GettingKinky said:


> I’m at my sister’s house and I had to wash my hair because I went swimming. But she doesn’t have a diffuser so I’m air drying wish me luck.


The air drying actually turned out well, with less shrinkage than when I blow dry.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

This last set was interesting. There is barely any hold but my hair is soft so im not really bothered by it. What i am bothered by is the fact that I have all these uncle funky daughters curly magic that suck!!!!!!

 Im so turned off from this new bottle I opened.. i guess i should open the other two to see if they are similar.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KCKT and KCCC. I love a fast wash and go. I've found my key with this combo is not being stingy with the leave in, resaturating the section (and I did fairly big sections) with water and the less raking, more smoothing is better. 

Ignore the runaway curl in the back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I smoothed it into a bun yesterday with my hands and then today just shook out the front.
I’ll be washing this evening. My hair is moisturized though and I don’t re-moisturize until next wash day.  I may have to revisit the last combo with something on top for hold.


----------



## janaq2003

This southern heat has done number on my hair this weekend.. I didn't bring any products with me either.. oh well ..puff it is till monday


----------



## GGsKin

After a couple of months wearing my hair straight, and cutting out splits, I decided to wear a wng. Last night, I washed my hair and after a final rinse with clove water, I used K18 and diluted KCCC. I diffused for an hour on med heat. It's the first time using my new batch, and the consistency/texture and scent of this gel has changed. It no longer has that snotty feel, and so the diluted mix was far more runny, but it still seems to perform the same.


----------



## GettingKinky

@GGsKin your curls look great!  For years now I’ve been afraid to straighten my hair, but now that K18 exists maybe it’s not as risky to try.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> @GGsKin your curls look great!  For years now I’ve been afraid to straighten my hair, but now that K18 exists maybe it’s not as risky to try.


Thanks! @GettingKinky. I've also been using Olaplex for a couple of years, so I feel like I'm giving my hair extra 'sustenance' by adding K18. Also, for the amount of splits I had I'm convinced they are the main reasons why my hair wasn't just snapping off my head.

As long as you use heat wisely, you should be fine. This is coming from someone who uses a pressing comb lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I forgot I still had some of that Nurture gel left. Used it with ICH and ICV on top.


----------



## LavenderMint

My appointment went so well. I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that I was more sure of (and vocal about) what I wanted/didn’t want, what works & what doesn’t for my lifestyle, have been taking care of my hair better and was willing to forego length over shape & health. Since following the A’s and talking with you all here, I’ve learned a lot more about how to take care of my hair.

My appointment was with the salon owner. She was so gentle but thorough, asked questions and she talked me through everything she was doing and why. (Not really related, but she’s the only stylist I’ve ever met that didn’t side-eye my reasons for choosing to quit relying on two-strand twists.) The styling step was very interesting and she gave me so much information that I can’t wait to use! I found myself repeating it back like I was studying for the SATs but she very patiently told me again before I left so I could jot it down & when we were discussing my next appointment. 

I couldn’t get a good photo & I was tired. It’s been 4 days; all I’ve done is super large bonnet at night and shake in the morning. I still have root to tip definition on the vast majority of my head and the shrinkage has actually been even and cute!! 

I’m glad I took the chance & went back to this salon!


----------



## shebababy

I used the Doux Bee Girl Curl Custard. This stuff is extra firm hold. I thought that maybe I could use it as a one and done gel but I definitely have to layer it over something. I'll have to play with it a bit, but I think I found a winner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think this ICV needs something moisturizing under it because ive noticed anytime i use it, my hair feels hella dry.  Going to wash today when  I get off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay, so that washing didn’t happen. Imma aim for tomorrow, lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

LavenderMint said:


> My appointment went so well. I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that I was more sure of (and vocal about) what I wanted/didn’t want, what works & what doesn’t for my lifestyle, have been taking care of my hair better and was willing to forego length over shape & health. Since following the A’s and talking with you all here, I’ve learned a lot more about how to take care of my hair.
> 
> My appointment was with the salon owner. She was so gentle but thorough, asked questions and she talked me through everything she was doing and why. (Not really related, but she’s the only stylist I’ve ever met that didn’t side-eye my reasons for choosing to quit relying on two-strand twists.) The styling step was very interesting and she gave me so much information that I can’t wait to use! I found myself repeating it back like I was studying for the SATs but she very patiently told me again before I left so I could jot it down & when we were discussing my next appointment.
> 
> I couldn’t get a good photo & I was tired. It’s been 4 days; all I’ve done is super large bonnet at night and shake in the morning. I still have root to tip definition on the vast majority of my head and the shrinkage has actually been even and cute!!
> 
> I’m glad I took the chance & went back to this salon!



Glad you had a great appointment!


----------



## GettingKinky

@LavenderMint I’m glad it went well. I need to be laser focused for my next appointment on what I want. It’s just that I always end up talking about things I don’t quite love about my hair and then the stylist will suggest something and then I end up with something I don’t like. I should just stick to growing it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

The Doux Bee custard and CON Snot gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I saw that Lou mixed Ouidad climate control gel and mousse. Gave it a try and nope. I already pitched the travel size I had of the original so I used the strong hold this time. It's also going to the bin.

My stylist is doing a revamp this fall aka price increases are coming. Womp Womp. My back up stylist who I went to for silk presses did one earlier this month. Won't be seeing her ever again cause I don't like some of her new policies so it's just me and my OG lol.

I was thinking of getting some inches chopped off for my next appointment for a more rounded shape but I think I've talked myself out of it.


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> I saw that Lou mixed Ouidad climate control gel and mousse. Gave it a try and nope. I already pitched the travel size I had of the original so I used the strong hold this time. It's also going to the bin.
> 
> My stylist is doing a revamp this fall aka price increases are coming. Womp Womp. My back up stylist who I went to for silk presses did one earlier this month. Won't be seeing her ever again cause I don't like some of her new policies so it's just me and my OG lol.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some inches chopped off for my next appointment for a more rounded shape but I think I've talked myself out of it.


What are her new policies?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> What are her new policies?



She charges extra fees for density (aka thick) and long hair. It's not clear what she consider thick and long. What if I think APL is long but she thinks SL is? And is this based on shrunken hair or stretched hair? She doesn't say.

You're new if you haven't been to her in 8 months. Timing is random. What's so magical about 8 months? New client appointments are $225. Alrighty but I legit would just want a silk press or a nice flat twists updo once a year since my original stylist doesn't do them. But I'm certainly not paying $225 for that.

For a hot second she had separated pricing based on hair type. I'll give you one guess which hair types had the higher pricing. She removed it but the fact she tried it didn't sit right with me.

I know these stylists trying to keep a cadence of customers always returning with these policies but even though I only went to her once a year I referred 3 friends to her (she was easier to get an appointment with vs my original stylist). Won't be doing so going forward.

I see why some naturals just blowing out their hair and going to supercuts because it's getting a little weird out here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I stopped ten years ago when a salon charged me $110 for two strand twists and didn’t even know to detangle my hair wet.

I only go if I’m getting braids or a weave.  Now I don’t even do that because every where ive went lately  wants my hair bone straight.

@oneastrocurlie


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I stopped ten years ago when a salon charged me $110 for two strand twists and didn’t even know to detangle my hair wet.
> 
> I only go if I’m getting braids or a weave.  Now I don’t even do that because every where ive went lately  wants my hair bone straight.
> 
> @oneastrocurlie



I'm down to just going to my stylist for trims, cuts, and color. If I want anything else I'll just DIY. And I'm pretty wack with a flat iron lol so who knows when it'll ever be straight straight again.

My hair has been happiest getting regular trims and getting reshaping when I want. So I want to keep up with that. But I'm about to reconnect with YouTube and Pinterest for other styles.


----------



## GettingKinky

My stylist has prices for less than SL and longer than SL (stretched) and she doesn’t consider you “new” unless it’s been over a year. But her prices are sky high. 
At least right now it’s not hard to get in with her, and she says she has plans to offer a dry cut only service soon so I think I’m going to stick with her and get trims every 4-6 months.


----------



## OhTall1

I bought a bunch of Curlsmith samples and other than maybe the bond salve, nothing outperforms my TGIN and Camille Rose products.


----------



## GGsKin

I did a henna treatment yesterday (henna, hibiscus and rose petal powder). After rinsing and DCing and rinsing, I followed with a wng using KCCC undiluted- getting familiar with this new formula, it's easier to use, but I miss the old marshmallowey, cake scent. While I could never smell it in my hair, other people could, and on application, this one smells more... hair-producty (sorry I can't be more descriptive lol).


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on vacation and waited 2 weeks to wash my hair. It’s hot here and I’ve been sweating a lot and swimming a few times. Detangling was a disaster. I took at least 30 minutes. After that I only had the energy to put my hair in a bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Slept crazy. Hair was damp so it’s a halo of frizz but I like it.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve never considered that. I don’t think I could do a good job in the back. But I’m now considering trims on blown out hair.


Oh no, what happened at the new salon sounds awful. I'm glad you all are on the same page after your follow-up appointment. 

I did the trim on humidity defeated flat ironed hair at Ulta back in late June. The stylist gently flat ironed over it because it was too puffy and I came in about 5 mins to closing.  It cost a little over $30. 

My hair looked great straightened. All of my single strand knots were removed. The curly cut in the past left them on there. She took off about 1/4 of an inch. However, I think there is a hole or two on one side. The back and side with the bulk of the side part look fine. It looks a heck of a lot better from the front though. So, I'm not sure you'll be happy with getting it done on straight hair. 

See the holey side below.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I need to stop parting my hair down the middle too.  Such a bad habit.


What is wrong with the middle part?


----------



## DVAntDany

OhTall1 said:


> I bought a bunch of Curlsmith samples and other than maybe the bond salve, nothing outperforms my TGIN and Camille Rose products.


I haven't like anything I've tried by Curlsmith. It reminds me of Ouidad in terms of performance.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> KCKT and KCCC. I love a fast wash and go. I've found my key with this combo is not being stingy with the leave in, resaturating the section (and I did fairly big sections) with water and the less raking, more smoothing is better.
> 
> Ignore the runaway curl in the back.


Thanks for that tip. Its easy to forget that kccc is the topper and not the styler.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Oh no, what happened at the new salon sounds awful. I'm glad you all are on the same page after your follow-up appointment.
> 
> I did the trim on humidity defeated flat ironed hair at Ulta back in late June. The stylist gently flat ironed over it because it was too puffy and I came in about 5 mins to closing.  It cost a little over $30.
> 
> My hair looked great straightened. All of my single strand knots were removed. The curly cut in the past left them on there. She took off about 1/4 of an inch. However, I think there is a hole or two on one side. The back and side with the bulk of the side part look fine. It looks a heck of a lot better from the front though. So, I'm not sure you'll be happy with getting it done on straight hair.
> 
> See the holey side below.
> 
> View attachment 482027



I love how your hair hangs.


----------



## DVAntDany

I think my hair has settled on its texture for now. I have a good amount of hair that doesn't shine the same way as the ends except for the back silky strands. I think my strands feel finer at the roots than some of the silky ends. Flatness is also not an issue anymore. Those heavier ends could have been my problem sort of like transitioners having relaxed ends weighing down the curls. I've had much bigger hair ever since my last trim. This could also be due to length looking better. 

Hopefully, this is finally my natural texture.



I've also figured out how to make mousse work again for my hair. I don't get shine anymore but I can live with that.  I apply it just like UFD but to towel dried hair. I thoroughly coat my hair all over first. Then I go in to part and rake. 

Mousse/Foam Techniques

1. This is my newest technique. I towel dry my hair for a few minutes instead of dabbing off moisture. Then I fully saturate my hair and then rake through with fingers in sections. Technique 1 is humidity proof for most styling foam/mousse. No strand is left uncoated.
2. This is me applying the mousse in sections. Then I brush through with my felicia leatherwood brush and rake my hands afterwards. 
3. This is just me applying in sections and raking with my hands. 

See what a difference technique can do. I used Pattern Beauty's mousse each time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> What is wrong with the middle part?


It’s breaking my hair off because I always part it that way.  My hair lays like that and it’s small breakage in that crown part. I have to learn to switch it up @DVAntDany


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I love how 1 and 3 frame your face @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It’s breaking my hair off because I always part it that way.  My hair lays like that and it’s small breakage in that crown part. I have to learn to switch it up @DVAntDany


That makes sense. Have you decided which side? The middle part is easier to do but doesn't look as nice on me. 

@oneastrocurlie and @Bette Davis Eyes Thanks. I'm much happier with what my hair is doing lately.


----------



## Napp

@DVAntDany your hair looks cute!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I don’t know. I kinda wanna bang from the middle.  No side parts. I’ll play around with it next wash day. @DVAntDany


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don’t know. I kinda wanna bang from the middle.  No side parts. I’ll play around with it next wash day. @DVAntDany



I keep trying this but 3 mins later I realize I don't like hair touching my forehead lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Me too!!! @oneastrocurlie


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> @DVAntDany your hair looks cute!


Thanks. How is journey back to natural going?


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I don’t know. I kinda wanna bang from the middle.  No side parts. I’ll play around with it next wash day. @DVAntDany


Bangs do sound cute. 

@oneastrocurlie The idea of wet hair touching my forehead just seems gross.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Bangs do sound cute.
> 
> @oneastrocurlie The idea of wet hair touching my forehead just seems gross.



You know while I'm under the dryer I'm actually OK. The minute my hair is dry it's almost like a reflex of me moving it out the way.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Oh no, what happened at the new salon sounds awful. I'm glad you all are on the same page after your follow-up appointment.
> 
> I did the trim on humidity defeated flat ironed hair at Ulta back in late June. The stylist gently flat ironed over it because it was too puffy and I came in about 5 mins to closing.  It cost a little over $30.
> 
> My hair looked great straightened. All of my single strand knots were removed. The curly cut in the past left them on there. She took off about 1/4 of an inch. However, I think there is a hole or two on one side. The back and side with the bulk of the side part look fine. It looks a heck of a lot better from the front though. So, I'm not sure you'll be happy with getting it done on straight hair.
> 
> See the holey side below.
> 
> View attachment 482027


It’s good to hear from you again. Your curls look great!
I see what you’re referring to, but I don’t think a curly cut would address that without removing a lot of hair.  Plus I don’t think most people would notice unless they were looking for it.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Thanks. How is journey back to natural going?


Its going great. I stopped wash and going for a while because I don't like the way it looks rn. I'm hoping with length I can like the way I look with a wash and go. Plus I need to get my hand out of my hair so its bun/phony pony life for me. I might go back to headband wigs too in the winter. Well see. I don't miss wash and goes right now! I hate waiting for my hair to dry.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> It’s good to hear from you again. Your curls look great!
> I see what you’re referring to, but I don’t think a curly cut would address that without removing a lot of hair.  Plus I don’t think most people would notice unless they were looking for it.


It's good to be back and thanks.

I'm going to lay off the curly cuts until my hair gets significantly longer or starts looking really weird. Yep, they'd hack it all off. You are right. No one is pointing that out.

It's not from breakage. After a few days my hair in the back and sides shrink up and lift. Then it is not seen anymore.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Its going great. I stopped wash and going for a while because I don't like the way it looks rn. I'm hoping with length I can like the way I look with a wash and go. Plus I need to get my hand out of my hair so its bun/phony pony life for me. I might go back to headband wigs too in the winter. Well see. I don't miss wash and goes right now! I hate waiting for my hair to dry.


I'm so happy that you are happy. 

I'm trying to get my mom on board. She wants to go your route with the buns and phony ponies. Seen any good ones that are not too voluminous?

Girl, the drying time is always the worst. The air conditioning is freezing cold in the morning. So the hooded dryer is welcomed then and only then.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> You know while I'm under the dryer I'm actually OK. The minute my hair is dry it's almost like a reflex of me moving it out the way.


I haven't reached your length in the front to know about that life. You are probably right on it being in the way on the face while dry.

For now, its icky having to put on a face mask with wet hair sticking to the sides of my face and ears. I can only imagine my forehead. Now that I think about it, its only when I have to touch it that I even notice.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> I'm so happy that you are happy.
> 
> I'm trying to get my mom on board. She wants to go your route with the buns and phony ponies. Seen any good ones that are not too voluminous?
> 
> Girl, the drying time is always the worst. The air conditioning is freezing cold in the morning. So the hooded dryer is welcomed then and only then.



 This is my current favorite pony. It’s just the right size and the texture mimics my hair. I love it!



			https://m.wigtypes.com/sensationnel_synthetic_instant_bun_afro_puff_small.php


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> View attachment 482061
> This is my current favorite pony. It’s just the right size and the texture mimics my hair. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.wigtypes.com/sensationnel_synthetic_instant_bun_afro_puff_small.php


That is a nice size and looks very believable on the model. I'll check that out tonight.

Edit: Umm, that's not going to match her hair color. I'll have to search but you are giving me ideas. Thanks for showing me that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hair was all over my head this morning.  Day 3. I might wash today.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don’t think I really like my wash n go with a side part. The side with all the hair gets too big and falls forward too much and looks too heavy.
I really really don’t like center parts, so I’m going to play around with try to get a no part style. I’m going to try to get the crown area of my hair to mostly go towards the back of my head and leave a little hair for bangs. I’ve been wearing a side part most of my life and I’m not good at styling so this is going to take a concerted effort.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think I really like my wash n go with a side part. The side with all the hair gets too big and falls forward too much and looks too heavy.
> I really really don’t like center parts, so I’m going to play around with try to get a no part style. I’m going to try to get the crown area of my hair to mostly go towards the back of my head and leave a little hair for bangs. I’ve been wearing a side part most of my life and I’m not good at styling so this is going to take a concerted effort.


I can’t picture this. Do you have a picture of what you want it to lay like @GettingKinky


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t think I really like my wash n go with a side part. The side with all the hair gets too big and falls forward too much and looks too heavy.
> I really really don’t like center parts, so I’m going to play around with try to get a no part style. I’m going to try to get the crown area of my hair to mostly go towards the back of my head and leave a little hair for bangs. I’ve been wearing a side part most of my life and I’m not good at styling so this is going to take a concerted effort.


Are you talking about the hair like most of the models for Beleza Natural? Its styled like the flip over method sew in weave by Ivy on YoutTube. I'm having a hard time imagining you talking about anything else for the style you described.

Beleza Natural
https://blog.belezanatural.com.br/servicos/cortes/cabelos-medios/

https://blog.belezanatural.com.br/servicos/cortes/cabelos-longos/

Flip Over Method


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I can’t picture this. Do you have a picture of what you want it to lay like @GettingKinky


Something like this.  She doesn’t have a part , but I think I would want less of my hair in my bangs and would direct some of that hair to the back  

or maybe something like this, but I don’t think I want my crown to be short like this.


----------



## GGsKin

Washed my henna out this morning and DCd with SSI Riche Moisture Masque, before doing a wng with KCCC. I diffused until completed dry and snipped a few odd ends. Wearing in a side part for a change, but I don't think I like on day 1 hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> Something like this.  She doesn’t have a part , but I think I would want less of my hair in my bangs and would direct some of that hair to the back  View attachment 482123
> 
> or maybe something like this, but I don’t think I want my crown to be short like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482125


I like the second picture more than the first.  The first bangs seems to be too long but I like how it’s framing her face


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Something like this.  She doesn’t have a part , but I think I would want less of my hair in my bangs and would direct some of that hair to the back  View attachment 482123
> 
> or maybe something like this, but I don’t think I want my crown to be short like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482125


Oh, that’s what you meant.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Took the family out for dinner after work and just came back.
I wanted to wash my hair but it’s too late now.  I keep thinking about it but it’s 740. SMH.


----------



## shebababy

I tried the bee girl custard again with a heavier leave in, still crunchy. I still like it, so I'll continue it play with it a bit.


----------



## ckisland

Wash day was Sunday.
Cleanse: MJ Harm Me Knot
DC: TGIN Repairx Deep Moisture Mask
Styler: The Doux Big Poppa

This is second day hair. Big Poppa is still giving me life !


----------



## Napp

I’m lovin’ all of the pics!


----------



## DVAntDany

shebababy said:


> I tried the bee girl custard again with a heavier leave in, still crunchy. I still like it, so I'll continue it play with it a bit.View attachment 482145


It looks humidity proof. I might try it later in the year. How long did it take to dry? What were the results without leave-in on wet hair?

Mya keep saying to add water for a softer hold, but she seems to have very silk hair. It still looks nice even if it is crunchy.


----------



## shebababy

DVAntDany said:


> It looks humidity proof. I might try it later in the year. How long did it take to dry? What were the results without leave-in on wet hair?
> 
> Mya keep saying to add water for a softer hold, but she seems to have very silk hair. It still looks nice even if it is crunchy.


I sat under the dryer for about 45 minutes.The back was still a bit damp but I think that's due to me not having a good hooded dryer. I haven't tried it without some sort of leave in. The first time I used a watery leave in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Sundays wash day was a bust in terms of styling. Just pulled it back into two low ponytails at night so it stretched.  Probably wash tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m still bummed about the haircut I got in June. It’s going to take forever to grow it out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Didnt wash my hair and the way im feeling at work , i might not wash it when i get off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m just now sitting under the dryer.  I’ll try and stay until 8 o’clock.  
I pulled my hair forward.  As soon as I sat under the dryer I moved it to the left side, lol.

Used ICH and Aunt Jackie’s Elongating gel.


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m just now sitting under the dryer.  I’ll try and stay until 8 o’clock.
> I pulled my hair forward.  As soon as I sat under the dryer I moved it to the left side, lol.
> 
> Used ICH and Aunt Jackie’s Elongating gel.


Your curls do indeed look elongated!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Stretched it with the concentrator.  Little too soft for my liking but it feels good.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Stretched it with the concentrator.  Little too soft for my liking but it feels good.


I really enjoy that you are keeping us updated. Do you often stretch your hair?


----------



## DVAntDany

In an effort to put more pictures on this thread, I'll try to post more. 

I'm still working on trying to make 2nd and 3rd day mousse wash and goes to hang more. This is Saturday on day 2 with Design Essentials Avocado Mousse with the lightest glaze of Bamboo Ginseng on top. It helped control the volume some. D


Today is 3rd day hair with UFD+ICH+BG. I've been drizzled on and have soaked my hair in sweat twice.


----------



## DVAntDany

@GettingKinky I finally bought Be Kekoa rose water mousse. It's been stuck at the post office for the past 3 days. Hopefully, I'll have time to pick it up before 4pm. Tomorrow will probably be wash day for me and I'll give it a try.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> @GettingKinky I finally bought Be Kekoa rose water mousse. It's been stuck at the post office for the past 3 days. Hopefully, I'll have time to pick it up before 4pm. Tomorrow will probably be wash day for me and I'll give it a try.


I can’t wait to hear what you think. I still have a full thing of mousse Def so I’m not looking for a new mousse quite yet.
Your hair has grown a lot and it’s amazing how different it looks depending on which stylers you choose.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> I really enjoy that you are keeping us updated. Do you often stretch your hair?



Usually I just let it naturally stretch over time. I find it looks good if i stretch it with the concentrator but it also softens the hold considerably @DVAntDany


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> @GettingKinky I finally bought Be Kekoa rose water mousse. It's been stuck at the post office for the past 3 days. Hopefully, I'll have time to pick it up before 4pm. Tomorrow will probably be wash day for me and I'll give it a try.


Ha, i didnt like it.  I used it with the gel as well.

It looked amazing but dry  REALLLY soft. Felt like a conditioner washngo @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I can’t wait to hear what you think. I still have a full thing of mousse Def so I’m not looking for a new mousse quite yet.
> Your hair has grown a lot and it’s amazing how different it looks depending on which stylers you choose.


I’ll make sure that you are the first to know my thoughts. If for some reason I don’t like it, I’m sending it directly to you. That way you can mark it off your bucket list.

Did you know that they now have a big liter refill bag of it? That intrigued me and that fact they are okay with cowashing it out. Less buildup is so appealing.

I barely noticed my hair growth because I see it all of the time. Pictures made me realize that I’ve made progress since this time last year. Also, my little niece no longer tells me I have boy hair or asks if I miss my hair that fell out.

Yeah, each product or combo looks different on my hair even if I style them the same way. For me, products matter just as much as technique. Maybe I should revisit some of the gels I don’t like and show you all pictures of why. LOL


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Ha, i didnt like it.  I used it with the gel as well.
> 
> It looked amazing but dry  REALLLY soft. Felt like a conditioner washngo @DVAntDany


Oh no. I know you didn’t like it, but you still make it sound appealing. I hope it’s not too soft where I get no definition or reacts badly to the environment.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It was so soft feeling and great curl definition but no hold.  I used more mousse than gel though @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

The product junkie in me wants to buy every foaming mousse that sounds good. I have on my radar the HydraBar Nurture Mousse, the new gel to foam from Verb X Manes by Mell and the new system from Synergi Salon.

I guess because my hair is no longer silky that mousse no longer gives me any real shine. I miss my shiny mousse days. I’d stop my search if there is a foam that can give shine or gloss again.

That might be a lie but I did stop searching for gels. I got tired of very bad hair days. So that curbed my gel obsession.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> It was so soft feeling and great curl definition but no hold.  I used more mousse than gel though @DVAntDany


I’ll for sure try it out in the morning.

Did you ever try her cowash? My hair can only handle one day of mousse not being shampooed out. The buildup is stupid. A few days of cowash that can properly wash out mousse would be so ideal.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

No, i never tried the shampoo.  Nice company though. Ive followed them for years @DVAntDany


----------



## DVAntDany

So I tried the mousse this morning. @Bette Davis Eyes You are right when you said it felt like conditioner. This is a thick foam that can rightfully be called a mousse. Most "foaming mousses" are not really mousse.

It has nice slip and smells good. I think my hair could have been a bit more wet when I applied it, but I'll know next time. It dries much softer than most mousses/foams. It took a whole lot longer to dry though. Nearly 30 mins under a hooded dryer and I still had wet ends in some areas. I had to hover diffuse over the ends.

Surprisingly, it wasn't as defined on my front bangy piece. That area has more silky strands mixed in. Also, there is no shine.

One last thing. I notice that my hair looks bigger in the mirror than when taking a selfie. Do you all notice that for yourselves? Obviously it the close proximity and angle but it looks so different. So when my hair looks large in a selfie, it looks even larger in the mirror.

Damp with mousse


Dry Mousse Selfie Mode


Dry Mousse In Mirror


Under Fluorescent and Natural Light


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes. it looks much bigger in person to me @DVAntDany


----------



## GettingKinky

@Bette Davis Eyes That’s so disappointing to hear that the BeKoa mousse doesn’t have any hold. What gel did you pair it with? But if it gives a great finish maybe I can use it on top of my normal UFD/JS combo.
@DVAntDany your day 1 hair looks great. Did you use it by itself? Maybe with mouse, a fabulous  1 day is all we can hope for.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I measured my new growth today. Easier to do with color. My hair does not grow 0.5 inches per month. I've always suspected I was a slow grower. Looking more like 0.3 inches and in some places not even that. Wonder if it is what it is or if improving more on what I eat would help. 

In other news, UFD CM and mousse still doing what it does. Still a favorite combo.


----------



## DVAntDany

@Bette Davis Eyes Glad I'm not the only one who notices that.

@GettingKinky Yep, it's the only product I used. Mousse/foam really is good for one day hair. I can push it another couple days if I sleep with a buff on.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I measured my new growth today. Easier to do with color. My hair does not grow 0.5 inches per month. I've always suspected I was a slow grower. Looking more like 0.3 inches and in some places not even that. Wonder if it is what it is or if improving more on what I eat would help.
> 
> In other news, UFD CM and mousse still doing what it does. Still a favorite combo.


Slow and steady wins the race. Lol 
Well, it doesn’t hurt to try other methods for growth.

Now why do you all like mousse as a topper again? I only use it once or twice last year  and don’t remember the outcome.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

GettingKinky said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes That’s so disappointing to hear that the BeKoa mousse doesn’t have any hold. What gel did you pair it with? But if it gives a great finish maybe I can use it on top of my normal UFD/JS combo.
> @DVAntDany your day 1 hair looks great. Did you use it by itself? Maybe with mouse, a fabulous  1 day is all we can hope for.


@GettingKinky  i used Bekoas curling gel


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Slow and steady wins the race. Lol
> Well, it doesn’t hurt to try other methods for growth.
> 
> Now why do you all like mousse as a topper again? I only use it once or twice last year  and don’t remember the outcome.



I hear you lol. It's a little tempting to measure growth once those roots start peeking in when you have color. Any other time I never measure. I'm very close to APL for the first time ever I want to say so overall I'm good. But I'd like to see what eating better might do, worse case...I'm eating better lol. My diet isn't garbage but boy do I be over cooking these days.

Mousse give me good definition and tames frizz but solo isn't not very good on long standing definition for me. Curly Magic solo gives me good moisture, alright to decent definition. Together they are a winning combo. I also use mousse to put my hair in a puff, when I do a 2-4 flat twists straight back and tame flyaways when I have mini twists in.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I hear you lol. It's a little tempting to measure growth once those roots start peeking in when you have color. Any other time I never measure. I'm very close to APL for the first time ever I want to say so overall I'm good. But I'd like to see what eating better might do, worse case...I'm eating better lol. My diet isn't garbage but boy do I be over cooking these days.
> 
> Mousse give me good definition and tames frizz but solo isn't not very good on long standing definition for me. Curly Magic solo gives me good moisture, alright to decent definition. Together they are a winning combo. I also use mousse to put my hair in a puff, when I do a 2-4 flat twists straight back and tame flyaways when I have mini twists in.


I should join you on the eating better train. I’m sure it will play a role somehow. Maybe better quality hair if not the faster growing hair. Nevertheless, you are reaching your length goals without the boost in growth.

I’ll give the UFD CM + Mousse combo a try if I wash my hair tomorrow morning. I know BGC and their affiliates really talked down about topping UFD with Mousse Def even though many clients liked the combo.


----------



## DVAntDany

I’m surprised it lasted so far since it is soft. This looks like it will probably be an Afro tomorrow, but not because of frizz or lack of definition. I feel like I won’t have a part anymore as my hair continues to lift and become fluffier.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany why are BGC against UFD/MD?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany why are BGC against UFD/MD?


I know that is a lot, but their response is often not a one liner statement. Depending on the questions asked will they even go into all the detail. Sorry to bombard you with what should have been a simple answer. Some of this is based off of inference and other blatant statements made by the BGC founders directly.

We can safely assume that the wash and go is the quintessential and foundational hairstyle of BGC. It requires perfect hydration for curls and coils to blossom unlike hairstyles such as twist outs and slick back ponies/buns. Knowing this background I guess will help make it all make sense.

They say that MD does the following 3 things:  1.can weaken the set (reduce the hold), 2.produce buildup and 3.cause dehydration from long term use.

1. Mousse by itself as used for a wash and go does not last that long unless one has very silky hair. Putting mousse as a topper reduces the hold of a gel therefor reducing the length of time one is able to wear a set. So using a product that makes you have to restyle your hair more often goes against their weekly wash hour promotion.

2. They say that MD is a high performance styling foam. Buildup forming ingredients and properties are in its nature of design. This means stronger shampoos will be needed more frequently. This is a questionable subject. BGC pushes using the moisturizing shampoo weekly if you are hydrated. Then using an AP shampoo monthly, and using a clarifying shampoo as needed. Some of the BGC stylists feel that an AP shampoo like AG Balance and clarifying shampoos can be too strong for some to use on a regular basis.

However, some of the stylist are okay with AP shampoos every week. They do the 2 shampoo route of an AP followed by a moisturizing one. They overall say that using too strong of a shampoo too often can lift the cuticles and cause damage.

I agree mousses cause buildup. I can not cowash them out. I need shampoo. Moisturizing shampoo only works for so long.  A stronger shampoo would need to be used on a routine basis because of buildup.

3. So how can MD cause dehydration for wash and goes but are the preferred method for twist outs and slick backs? We have to assume wash and goes require a higher hydration level. What they push is that botanical gels draw and hold water to the hair unlike foam. Dehydrate hair needs this extra moisture even more. Foam will not help with that. Also, botanical gels are often water soluble and don't need stronger shampoo to remove it. They also take a longer time to build up.

What gets me is that they are okay with Trepadoras two gel options, ICH and several other mousses but not MD. They literally refer to PS and BG as plastics in more recent times. They say that it is okay to remove these two "plastics" with only moisturizing shampoo. I can only assume that they are more easy to wash out. Im guessing if using moisturizing shampoos are not enough to remove the buildup of MD, then the hair will start experiencing dehydration. Or maybe using stronger shampoos more often causes dryness and reduces hydration. They say to monitor the hair for any signs of poor water or product absorption.

This is the schedule they push for wash and gos when using water soluble base gel with a topper. Use a moisturizing shampoo for 3 weeks. On the 4th week use an all purpose shampoo. This cleansing routine is meant to reduce the need to clarify often. They state that there should be no need to clarify before 6 to 8 weeks.

So to use MD as a topper for a wng, one must decide if she will deal with buildup or potentially over cleanse her hair. How can one decipher if they have buildup vs over cleansed hair? Buildup will feel like there is something always on the hair. Water does not penetrate or takes longer to penetrate. Over cleansed hair will feel roughened up, be harder to hydrate and feel like nothing is on the hair in a bad way.  I cant not fully agree with that, but that is a whole other discussion.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany Thank you for such a detailed response. I haven’t been a member of their group since the digital salon shut down. They have definitely evolved in the advice they give. 

I’m part of team AP+ moisturizing shampoo every week. And I clarify every 4 weeks. My hair styles better when it’s really clean.
I wonder if that’s why the older parts of my hair feel rougher than the younger hair. Maybe I’ll stop using a weekly AP on the ends of my hair.


----------



## DVAntDany

The Be Kekoa mousse on its own is a single day product. My hair doesn't feel as soft today, but its still soft in comparison to a product like Mousse Def. There was a stiffness to it this morning. It moved like a helmet and I started seeing frizz. Trying to fluff or separate created frizz and didn't help the look.

I pulled it into a puff and it still had a stiff vibe to it. My hair typically is floppy and blows in the wind. Any root definition I had is completely gone. I was rushing out this morning and didn't have time to slick down the front of my hair. It's not awful but I'm not super happy about it. I'll definitely have to do my hair tomorrow morning if not tonight. 

Morning Hair


Puff


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wet and dryish

ICH and ICV with Negesbanda gels


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany Thank you for such a detailed response. I haven’t been a member of their group since the digital salon shut down. They have definitely evolved in the advice they give.
> 
> I’m part of team AP+ moisturizing shampoo every week. And I clarify every 4 weeks. My hair styles better when it’s really clean.
> I wonder if that’s why the older parts of my hair feel rougher than the younger hair. Maybe I’ll stop using a weekly AP on the ends of my hair.


I rejoined on August 1st. I started realizing the validity of their mousse-causes-buildup mantra when I tried to reduce the frequency of using stronger shampoos. My hair felt hard while wet and was tangly during the conditioner process. I could not run my finger through my hair even after using a tool. It started reminding me of when I was using Devacurl back in 2016.

All was resolved by using multiple shampoos of AG Balance instead of a clarifying one. That took away the disdain I had for BGC and I became curious. Somehow this month I decided to finally bite the bullet and rejoin. They have done a 180 on the See Some Curls platform. They now use Mighty Network. They have filled in a lot of the gaps that were missing from before. They also have really simplified the info and don't call un-curated products bad.  Even Blondie is a lot nicer on the platform and not as wish washy as she promotes on IG. I would say it is now worth it if someone is new to the who wash and go method.

This is what made me question the symptoms of over-cleansed hair. BGC stylist JC unofficially says that AG Curl Fresh shampoo is not as strong as an AP but not considered moisturizing. It makes my hair feel rough. If I shampoo 3 times with it, then it goes back to feeling smooth. AG Balance always leaves my hair feeling smooth and so does Innersence Cream Hairbath and Kinky Curly Come Clean. I have this problem with other shampoos and those are typically clarifying. They sometimes can even feel sticky while rough like I just used a Dr. Bronner's castile soap. It takes multiple shampoos in a single shampoo session to get rid of that horrible texture. I find that there is still residue on my hair when it still feels rough.
Edit: This weird buildup is only with mousse and this how shampoo reacts to it. Other buildup makes my hair feel soft as if coated in conditioner while wet.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Wet and dryish
> 
> ICH and ICV with Negesbanda gels


This combo really makes you curls look even textured and have nice definition throughout.


----------



## DVAntDany

@oneastrocurlie
I forgot to mention that your hair growth could just be different in different areas. My front hairline grows more slowly and the hair is more prone to damage. I say this from years of observation but also during my chemo treatment

Chemo treatment often causes temporary hair loss because it targets fast growing cells that act like fast growing cancerous cells. Believe or not, hair is fast growing. I lost my pubes first and for sure those hairs grow fast. Lol 

However, I lost my hairline last. I’m talking about a month or two after everything else. It also took longer to grow back. I was looking like Jason Statham for a while.

The hairs closest to my hairline are often shorter and some of its like baby hair length. The baby hair length hairs have never grown and probably never will. I’m saying all this because slower than average hair growth may have nothing to do with a deficiency.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> @oneastrocurlie
> I forgot to mention that your hair growth could just be different in different areas. My front hairline grows more slowly and the hair is more prone to damage. I say this from years of observation but also during my chemo treatment
> 
> Chemo treatment often causes temporary hair loss because it targets fast growing cells that act like fast growing cancerous cells. Believe or not, hair is fast growing. I lost my pubes first and for sure those hairs grow fast. Lol
> 
> However, I lost my hairline last. I’m talking about a month or two after everything else. It also took longer to grow back. I was looking like Jason Statham for a while.
> 
> The hairs closest to my hairline are often shorter and some of its like baby hair length. The baby hair length hairs have never grown and probably never will. I’m saying all this because slower than average hair growth may have nothing to do with a deficiency.



My front hairline is seems slower than everywhere else too. I think my nape is slower is well. I took the measurements from maybe 3-4 inches back.


----------



## DVAntDany

Last night I was so tired that I forgot to cover my hair in a buff. I also didn’t have time to wash my hair this morning. Then I could not find the only giant thick hair band that I own.

So this is day 3 of the mousse. I’m surprised the sides are not crushed to my head. I’m going into the world as is. This is technically what most soft styling foams transform into by the end of the day. It will probably become more round once exposed to the humidity outside.


----------



## GettingKinky

@DVAntDany I LOVE your day 3 mousse hair!

The digital salon was on Mighty Networks. I guess they decided that they like that platform.


----------



## ckisland

@GettingKinky What does "AP" stand for?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> @DVAntDany I LOVE your day 3 mousse hair!
> 
> The digital salon was on Mighty Networks. I guess they decided that they like that platform.


Thanks.

I didn’t know that. I hope they stick to a platform. A lot of valuable info is lost from all the things the community posts each time they change it up.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

ckisland said:


> @GettingKinky What does "AP" stand for?



All Purpose.


----------



## GettingKinky

Last Labor Day during the sales I stocked up on UFD and Jell-O shot, I got enough to last a full year.
I’m planning to do that again this Labor Day. But before I start using my new stash, I’m going to finish up the ICH and kinky curly styling products I have. They have been sitting around for a long time and they are perfectly good products. I just I hope I remember how to use them.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Last night I was so tired that I forgot to cover my hair in a buff. I also didn’t have time to wash my hair this morning. Then I could not find the only giant thick hair band that I own.
> 
> So this is day 3 of the mousse. I’m surprised the sides are not crushed to my head. I’m going into the world as is. This is technically what most soft styling foams transform into by the end of the day. It will probably become more round once exposed to the humidity outside.
> 
> View attachment 482361
> View attachment 482363


Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## janaq2003

Gonna do a twist out. Haven't done it in a year


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> @GettingKinky What does "AP" stand for?


All purpose. It’s a shampoo stronger than a moisture shampoo, but more gentle than a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Ive been procrastinating on washing my hair. I may do it today when I get off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I had a thought last night about mousse and gel.

I wonder if i'm using it wrong by putting it on top of the gel, what if i need to put it under the gel?

Im going to be on vacation for two weeks soon, so ill try it out then unless I have a chance this week


----------



## GGsKin

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I had a thought last night about mousse and gel.
> 
> I wonder if i'm using it wrong by putting it on top of the gel, what if i need to put it under the gel?
> 
> Im going to be on vacation for two weeks soon, so ill try it out then unless I have a chance this week


@Bette Davis Eyes I can see mousse alone or on top of gel to soften the cast, but what would be the aim of mousse under gel?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

When I apply mousse i get great definition but dull , matte looking hair and a shorter longevity.
If I apply the mousse first, Im thinking the gel will set the style and it last longer ( and give me sheen). I don't like soft casts. I prefer a strong hold, that softens over time. @GGsKin


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!


Ahh, thanks.


----------



## DVAntDany

Mielle has a new gel out from the Pomegranate and Honey line. It’s the Maximum Hold Gel Styler. I’ll probably be trying it out along with the Doux Bee Girl Custard.

I’ve been trying to give wash and go ponies a try. I’m not really liking mousse for that. The products I mentioned above are recommended for slick backs. What are you all doing and using  when you want to wash and go but stick it in a ponytail?


----------



## DVAntDany

I’ve been using Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng as a topper for 4 wash and goes so far. It’s nice but it is not what I thought it would be. Out of all the major hype, I can agree on it being humidity resistant. I walked out into the rain with 40 to 50 percent dry hair and my set still looks ok.

It is not firmer than Papaya Slip. It just has a crispy tissue paper cast rather than the hard plastic cast of PS. I also don’t find that it dries faster either. It might actually take longer. My hair feels spongy when using BG while PS makes my hair feel slick. They look similar but feel different. 

There are some positives. I can easily pull apart clumped pieces. I can not do that with PS. I’ve also noticed that the shine is just a wee bit brighter. My hair even feels lighter when using BG.

I can’t say it’s earth shatteringly good but I do like it.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Mielle has a new gel out from the Pomegranate and Honey line. It’s the Maximum Hold Gel Styler. I’ll probably be trying it out along with the Doux Bee Girl Custard.
> 
> I’ve been trying to give wash and go ponies a try. I’m not really liking mousse for that. The products I mentioned above are recommended for slick backs. What are you all doing and using  when you want to wash and go but stick it in a ponytail?


I haven’t done a ponytail, but when I do a puff I style my hair with my normal gel combo and then slick my edges down with foam.


----------



## GettingKinky

I used ICH for the first time since January.  I forgot how much I like the way it feels. It smooths my hair so well and it’s so easy to apply. I wish Innersense were black owned, or that I could find a black owned gel that applies and performs like it.


----------



## Napp

DVAntDany said:


> Mielle has a new gel out from the Pomegranate and Honey line. It’s the Maximum Hold Gel Styler. I’ll probably be trying it out along with the Doux Bee Girl Custard.
> 
> I’ve been trying to give wash and go ponies a try. I’m not really liking mousse for that. The products I mentioned above are recommended for slick backs. What are you all doing and using  when you want to wash and go but stick it in a ponytail?


Where did you find this out? I don’t see it promoted anywhere.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t done a ponytail, but when I do a puff I style my hair with my normal gel combo and then slick my edges down with foam.


So are you prepping your hair with products and rake it through like a wash and go?  Then afterwards put it up into a puff?

It feels like a whole production trying to do a wet ponytail right after cleansing and conditioning. Air drying a wash and go has been far easier to do.


----------



## DVAntDany

Napp said:


> Where did you find this out? I don’t see it promoted anywhere.


I received a text message. They also posted something on IG.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/ChnMARNtkpz/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> So are you prepping your hair with products and rake it through like a wash and go?  Then afterwards put it up into a puff?
> 
> It feels like a whole production trying to do a wet ponytail right after cleansing and conditioning. Air drying a wash and go has been far easier to do.


Yep it do it exaclty like a wash n go and then put it in a puff. I don’t normally wear a puff until day 4 or so,  but once in a blue moon I go directly to a puff


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> Yep it do it exaclty like a wash n go and then put it in a puff.


Then that is what I need to start doing. I’ve tried Aishia’s method and it doesn’t seem to work that well for me. It could just be an issue with length.I wanted an easy no-brainer style that takes less time yet looks good. I’m going to have to practice on this.

 I can’t wait until my hair gets longer. There are so many updos and cute styles I’ve been wanting to try for forever. I have a book called Strictly Curls that has simple styles for curly hair. I use to try them out when I wore curly weaves. I will be so happy when I can finally do those styles on my own hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> Then that is what I need to start doing. I’ve tried Aishia’s method and it doesn’t seem to work that well for me. It could just be an issue with length.I wanted an easy no-brainer style that takes less time yet looks good. I’m going to have to practice on this.
> 
> I can’t wait until my hair gets longer. There are so many updos and cute styles I’ve been wanting to try for forever. I have a book called Strictly Curls that has simple styles for curly hair. I use to try them out when I wore curly weaves. I will be so happy when I can finally do those styles on my own hair.


How does Aisha do it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Trepadora Papaya and Bamboo is hitting together for hold and definition.    

I’ll see how it dries over the rest of the day.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> How does Aisha do it?


Straight from the shower she saturates her hair in mousse. So mousse is applied to wet hair rather than damp hair. Next she smoothes and rakes as she applies the mousse in large sections. After coating the hair, she goes on to adding the ouidad gel in a similar manner without using as much.
At some point between all of this, she parted her hair and brushed down the front of the parted sections. Lastly, she sticks on a hair tie and quickly rakes through the ponytail. If time permits, she sits under a dryer.

Its a 5 mins or less routine. Its meant to last 2 to 3 days before you CCS again. The regimen would be to go to sleep in a looser pony if still wet or just let it completely loose. Then cover in nighttime hair gear such as a buff.

I don’t like walking around with dripping wet hair. Also, it hurts at the nape when putting my hair into a tight enough pony. Plus, my hair in the front wants to pop loose on the sides. I’ll need several of those metal snap hair clips.

Eh, I guess I could do high ponytails or sit under a dryer. These things cut into the style being quick. It basically boils down to my hair being too short for this, liking a sleeker ponytail and wanting comfort.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Trepadora Papaya and Bamboo is hitting together for hold and definition.
> 
> I’ll see how it dries over the rest of the day.


I’ve never tried them on their own. They keep going in and out of stock. So I’ve just used them as toppers. I can just say those stylers are made for humid and rainy weather.

So how did you apply them?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> I’ve never tried them on their own. They keep going in and out of stock. So I’ve just used them as toppers. I can just say those stylers are made for humid and rainy weather.
> 
> So how did you apply them?



I applied CM first then applied the Papaya and topped it with the Bamboo.
It’s slightly sheeny and great curl definition @DVAntDany


----------



## Napp

I did an impromptu wash and go today after going to the beach because I got sand in my hair. I used Camille Rose coconut water leave in and eco styler super olive gel. I didnt care for the end result because it shrank so much. plus I hated waiting for my hair to dry. I am going to wash it out and go back to the bun/phony ponies. I did take a picture before I messed with it. I will probably revisit wash and goes next spring/summer once i have a little more length and grow more of my botoxed ends out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I did a mousse only wash and go. Haven't in a while and I typically only do them before a hair appointment. I'm pleased. Probably won't last but it was quick, definition is good and my hair is soft.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Aight. So definitely a 2-3 day tops situation with this mousse only. Already in a half up / half down look. Hair is a little drier than I'd like. Could be the mousse. I used design essentials almond and avocado. I also didn't leave as much water in my hair like a typically do. Something to keep in mind for next time. Would use my Camille Rose mousse instead. 

I'm trying to burn through my current bottle of DE mousse though so I can try a new one lol. Eyeing that newer Doux one.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I applied CM first then applied the Papaya and topped it with the Bamboo.
> It’s slightly sheeny and great curl definition @DVAntDany


I have to try this combo. I still have some PS left. You know I'm a glistening definition fiend. 

I have a whole bottle of Acai Berry that I've never touched. It took a millions to be delivered and then forgot about it. At BGC, they say the AB can't handle the summer humidity.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> Aight. So definitely a 2-3 day tops situation with this mousse only. Already in a half up / half down look. Hair is a little drier than I'd like. Could be the mousse. I used design essentials almond and avocado. I also didn't leave as much water in my hair like a typically do. Something to keep in mind for next time. Would use my Camille Rose mousse instead.
> 
> I'm trying to burn through my current bottle of DE mousse though so I can try a new one lol. Eyeing that newer Doux one.


I totally agree that they don't last long. Life would be much more simpler if they lasted. I also understand trying to use up these products. I don't particularly like the DE A&A mousse. 

I see the stylists and the directions saying to use it on wet hair instead of damp. I had some pretty bad hair days in the past while using DE almond & avocado as directed. However, I also didn't style it the way I do now. So this recent time, I put it on damp hair and lightly topped with a gel. It worked out much better but still was expired by day 3. Funny, many of the stylists out there like and recommend the DE Compositions Foaming Wrap Lotion instead of the A&A one. 

What intrigues you about the CrazySexyCurl Honey Setting mousse?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> I totally agree that they don't last long. Life would be much more simpler if they lasted. I also understand trying to use up these products. I don't particularly like the DE A&A mousse.
> 
> I see the stylists and the directions saying to use it on wet hair instead of damp. I had some pretty bad hair days in the past while using DE almond & avocado as directed. However, I also didn't style it the way I do now. So this recent time, I put it on damp hair and lightly topped with a gel. It worked out much better but still was expired by day 3. Funny, many of the stylists out there like and recommend the DE Compositions Foaming Wrap Lotion instead of the A&A one.
> 
> What intrigues you about the CrazySexyCurl Honey Setting mousse?



I really think that DE mousse is best paired or used for something else other than wash and gos. I use it to do my brother's two strand twists. He doesn't do anything but keep them in a ponytail for 2 weeks and his hair still feels nice when I go to rewash. I also just remembered I use a leave in when I do his hair so that further make me believe my "best paired" theory.

I'm intrigued by the honey with the Doux. Camille Rose Spiked Honey is probably my favorite mousse that I've tried and honey is pretty high in the ingredient list. The Doux's honey isn't as high but still curious. I also haven't purchased a new hair product since May and I've got the itch lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

One of my coworkers said she loves my hair today.


----------



## ckisland

Dc'd in the shower for 25 mins with TGIN Deep Hydrating Hair Mask. Styled with Miss Jessie's Honey Curls. I had to diffuse before work, so it's drier than usual. I'm still happy with this first day hair!


----------



## ckisland

Day 2 hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My hair feels so soft but I want a fresh set on Sunday because I’m going on vacation Monday.   I think I’ll be in the pool too so I need to figure out what to bring for the week


----------



## GettingKinky

Enjoy your vacation @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thank you. I’m taking my little one on his first train ride ever and to see Washington DC landmarks @GettingKinky


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I totally agree that they don't last long. Life would be much more simpler if they lasted. I also understand trying to use up these products. I don't particularly like the DE A&A mousse.
> 
> I see the stylists and the directions saying to use it on wet hair instead of damp. I had some pretty bad hair days in the past while using DE almond & avocado as directed. However, I also didn't style it the way I do now. So this recent time, I put it on damp hair and lightly topped with a gel. It worked out much better but still was expired by day 3. Funny, many of the stylists out there like and recommend the DE Compositions Foaming Wrap Lotion instead of the A&A one.
> 
> What intrigues you about the CrazySexyCurl Honey Setting mousse?



Your hair growth is AMAZING. You cut your hair shorter than mine and now your hair is 3x as long. Your hair looks fabulous. Glad things are going so well.


----------



## faithVA

I'm not doing wash and goes but I have been following the conversations though.

For me BGC advice for mousse and shampoos have been on point. They probably run across a lot of women like me who have exceptionally dry hair and need to avoid things. They work with a lot of women who say they can't wear a wash and go and typically the cause is excess dryness. For hair like mine, mousse used too often causes dryness and over cleansing my hair is drying.

I use mousse only to slick my hair back in emergencies. I definitely don't use it more than 2x a month and I will use an all purpose shampoo, followed by a moisturizing shampoo.

I use an all-purpose or almost clarifying shampoo only for special times; mousse use, float therapy, using blow drying products or something like that. I probably do stick to the once a month as recommended. 

I typically leave clarifying to my salon visits. 

Using shampoos in this way is the only thing that has saved my hair and even enabled me to join in this thread.


----------



## faithVA

I haven't worn a wash and go since June. I did it a few times a week and it wore me out. Maybe when it gets longer, it won't be so time intensive. 

My salon visit is at the end of September. I will do one wash and go before my visit just so I can see what is going on with my hair. It has grown since June but I don't know if I will see a significant difference in my wash and go. Will see.


----------



## keranikki

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thank you. I’m taking my little one on his first train ride ever and to see Washington DC landmarks @GettingKinky


Brunch at The Hamilton is delish!
I miss Roha, Ben's Chili Bowl, and Teddy's Roti shop.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

KCKT + ICH remains undefeated


----------



## GettingKinky

oneastrocurlie said:


> KCKT + ICH remains undefeated


Better than UFD+ ICH?


----------



## ckisland

I did something different to my hair this wash day! I used a denman brush only on my ends. It didn't really do anything to my 4b section, but when it to the rest of my hair dried, I had all of these defined curls! Unfortunately, it makes my different curl patterns stand out a lot LOL!!! This is second day hair. I'm at work and I overheard two guests gushing over my hair!!

Cleanse: Harm Me Knot
DC: TGIN Deep Hydrating Hair Mask
Styler: Big Poppa


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> Better than UFD+ ICH?



Yes. Mainly because I can do it faster and my hair looks the same as using UFD + ICH. I can apply KCKT all at once, add a little water to make sure it's to my likeness of squishy. UFD I have to apply in sections to get an even distribution all over.


----------



## OhTall1

I keep trying to convince myself that Camille Rose honey hydrate isn't HG for me, but today I have to admit the truth.  Nothing else can compete.
Also used gold hair wax to add some highlights.


----------



## GettingKinky

ckisland said:


> I did something different to my hair this wash day! I used a denman brush only on my ends. It didn't really do anything to my 4b section, but when it to the rest of my hair dried, I had all of these defined curls! Unfortunately, it makes my different curl patterns stand out a lot LOL!!! This is second day hair. I'm at work and I overheard two guests gushing over my hair!!
> 
> Cleanse: Harm Me Knot
> DC: TGIN Deep Hydrating Hair Mask
> Styler: Big Poppa
> 
> View attachment 482557 View attachment 482559


Pretty!!  Did you get more curl definition than normal, or are your curls just smoother?
Everything I try using a denman I end up with a lot of frizz :-(


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> Your hair growth is AMAZING. You cut your hair shorter than mine and now your hair is 3x as long. Your hair looks fabulous. Glad things are going so well.


Thank you. I wouldn't be mad if it grew faster though. Also, don't forget you've gotten more haircuts than me this year.


----------



## DVAntDany

oneastrocurlie said:


> I really think that DE mousse is best paired or used for something else other than wash and gos. I use it to do my brother's two strand twists. He doesn't do anything but keep them in a ponytail for 2 weeks and his hair still feels nice when I go to rewash. I also just remembered I use a leave in when I do his hair so that further make me believe my "best paired" theory.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the honey with the Doux. Camille Rose Spiked Honey is probably my favorite mousse that I've tried and honey is pretty high in the ingredient list. The Doux's honey isn't as high but still curious. I also haven't purchased a new hair product since May and I've got the itch lol.


The Doux CrazySexyCurl Mousse smells strongly of sweet honey and the scent lingers. I like it much better than the smell of Mousse Def. I've yet to feel a mousse on its own feel super soft like a cream once dry. However, the new Doux mousse is softer than Mousse Def. According to Maya, MD is for volume and hold while CSC is for clumping and more hydration. I can agree that CSC provides more hang time. 

I've never tried that mousse by Camille Rose. In fact, I've only tried those sample packets of leave-in and deep conditioner. So I can not compare. I can say that CSC acts like a product with honey in it.


----------



## DVAntDany

faithVA said:


> I'm not doing wash and goes but I have been following the conversations though.
> 
> For me BGC advice for mousse and shampoos have been on point. They probably run across a lot of women like me who have exceptionally dry hair and need to avoid things. They work with a lot of women who say they can't wear a wash and go and typically the cause is excess dryness. For hair like mine, mousse used too often causes dryness and over cleansing my hair is drying.
> 
> I use mousse only to slick my hair back in emergencies. I definitely don't use it more than 2x a month and I will use an all purpose shampoo, followed by a moisturizing shampoo.
> 
> I use an all-purpose or almost clarifying shampoo only for special times; mousse use, float therapy, using blow drying products or something like that. I probably do stick to the once a month as recommended.
> 
> I typically leave clarifying to my salon visits.
> 
> Using shampoos in this way is the only thing that has saved my hair and even enabled me to join in this thread.


I can't deny that the ladies of BGC know what they are talking about even if they can be controversial. There are some exceptions but for the most part the info is universal for tight curly/coily hair. Their observations of how shampoo works is different from what is found in cosmetology textbooks and what hairstylist like Chris the Blowout Professor on YT talks about. I guess you have to change the rules a little with tighter curled hair. 

For instance, coarse hair would use moisturizing shampoos because the oils on the scalp don't weigh the hair down as quickly as fine hair. Its not about how dirty the hair is per se regarding product usage. Its about the hair texture (fine, medium or coarse) and how oily it gets. Then use specialty shampoos for specialty reasons much like when one uses deep conditioners.  

I personally don't get as many days of a clean scalp when using only moisturizing shampoos. I recently went a full week before CCSing. At the 7th day mark, my scalp was waxy but no flakes or sores. That was made possible because I shampooed 3 times with AG Balance and then went straight to conditioner. This is what I would consider the exception. BGC shampoo rules apply more to my hair than to my scalp. My mom can go months without washing her hair and her scalp is great. However, her hair is fine like mine. We just have different surface textures and that too makes a world of a difference.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> I can't deny that the ladies of BGC know what they are talking about even if they can be controversial. There are some exceptions but for the most part the info is universal for tight curly/coily hair. Their observations of how shampoo works is different from what is found in cosmetology textbooks and what hairstylist like Chris the Blowout Professor on YT talks about. I guess you have to change the rules a little with tighter curled hair.
> 
> For instance, coarse hair would use moisturizing shampoos because the oils on the scalp don't weigh the hair down as quickly as fine hair. Its not about how dirty the hair is per se regarding product usage. Its about the hair texture (fine, medium or coarse) and how oily it gets. Then use specialty shampoos for specialty reasons much like when one uses deep conditioners.
> 
> I personally don't get as many days of a clean scalp when using only moisturizing shampoos. I recently went a full week before CCSing. At the 7th day mark, my scalp was waxy but no flakes or sores. That was made possible because I shampooed 3 times with AG Balance and then went straight to conditioner. This is what I would consider the exception. BGC shampoo rules apply more to my hair than to my scalp. My mom can go months without washing her hair and her scalp is great. However, her hair is fine like mine. We just have different surface textures and that too makes a world of a difference.



I agree. You have to know your hair and your scalp and make adjustments based on that. BGC does speak on that as well but I think so many people want a script that it gets lost in the conversation. 

I have almost no oil on my scalp or my skin for that matter. My hair and scalp stay perpetually dry and always have. I have to use products based on that. My scalp just wants water and I do use the shampoo for my hair. I need to make sure I keep the little oil that I do have. 

I understand my hair and scalp more now and I listen to theory but I also have to pay attention to my experience and make my own decisions. Having the theory to understand my experience though has been helpful.


----------



## DVAntDany

My hair after 7 days. It was heavily rained on, sweated out, slicked into a puff and stopped covering at night.


This is today's wng. I used African Pride's curl gel only. I pulled it out looking for something heavy enough to hold my mom's hair down. Mousse wont do it for her.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> I did something different to my hair this wash day! I used a denman brush only on my ends. It didn't really do anything to my 4b section, but when it to the rest of my hair dried, I had all of these defined curls! Unfortunately, it makes my different curl patterns stand out a lot LOL!!! This is second day hair. I'm at work and I overheard two guests gushing over my hair!!
> 
> Cleanse: Harm Me Knot
> DC: TGIN Deep Hydrating Hair Mask
> Styler: Big Poppa
> 
> View attachment 482557 View attachment 482559


I like your results. Do you find your hand position or angle makes a difference in how it comes out? I can do it much better on other people’s hair than my own.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I didn’t reset my hair.  I’m going to wash it tomorrow at the hotel and pray for strength because I don’t have a sit under dryer.  That’s key for setting my style.

it’s humid as heck here though. My hair is ultra soft and moisturized. Poofy but soft.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Umm. I forgot the gel lol.

I have a light gelee though. So maybe I’ll  dampen and add that.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I didn’t reset my hair.  I’m going to wash it tomorrow at the hotel and pray for strength because I don’t have a sit under dryer.  That’s key for setting my style.
> 
> it’s humid as heck here though. My hair is ultra soft and moisturized. Poofy but soft.


Good luck. I'm sure it will still turn out manageable.


----------



## ckisland

GettingKinky said:


> Pretty!!  Did you get more curl definition than normal, or are your curls just smoother?
> Everything I try using a denman I end up with a lot of frizz :-(


Sorry I thought that I had responded! 

I got the most curl definition on the canopy of my hair, which is 3cish. The denman brush smoothed those curls out very well, so they came out firmer than usual. My 4a back section had mixed results. My 4b section looked like poodle fluff LOL!!!


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> I like your results. Do you find your hand position or angle makes a difference in how it comes out? I can do it much better on other people’s hair than my own.


Yes!! As I was using the denman brush, I realized that I didn't quite know what I was doing LOL!!! I honestly can't say which angle did what. I'm going to watch some YouTube videos to actually know what I'm doing!


----------



## GettingKinky

I finished my 32oz bottle of ICH this morning now I just have my small bottle left. As much as I like it, it doesn’t have the holding power of jello shot, and it takes longer to dry.
So while it’s very nice I don’t plan to buy any more.


----------



## ckisland

Just finished a quick cowash and go using Eden Bodyworks and the denman brush. My curl definition wet is pretty great. We'll see how it dries.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Just finished a quick cowash and go using Eden Bodyworks and the denman brush. My curl definition wet is pretty great. We'll see how it dries.
> 
> View attachment 482599 View attachment 482601


Looks good. Can't wait to see it dry.


----------



## janaq2003

My almost 16yr old decided she wants to wear her hair in its natural state now. She's been natural since birth but has some heat damage toward the front due to iron outs. She said she wants me to gradually cut to get rid of damage. I'm so tickled that I can help her with this process!


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> Just finished a quick cowash and go using Eden Bodyworks and the denman brush. My curl definition wet is pretty great. We'll see how it dries.
> 
> View attachment 482599 View attachment 482601


You know can't leave us hanging wondering how it dried.


----------



## ckisland

So it dries looking almost exactly as it did wet! It was late though and I forgot to take a pic. This is next day after sleeping in a pineapple.



My conclusion is that the denman is great for my canopy, but it just causes frizz everywhere else. The other issue is that it makes the differences in my curl patterns super noticeable, and I'm not really a fan of that. Also my roots look fuzzier because the ends are so smooth.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hmm, the African Pride gel only wash and go wasn't bad. Its still kicking, but I didn't do it any favors. I was rained on. Then my niece decided to play in my hair and didn’t sleep on a satin pillowcase.  The shape looked funny this morning.

The positives is that it allowed me to use a regular elastic hair tie on it and not die from a tension headache. I can’t do that with moussed hair. Also, the curls on the ends are still intact.

I may or may not wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> So it dries looking almost exactly as it did wet! It was late though and I forgot to take a pic. This is next day after sleeping in a pineapple.
> 
> View attachment 482615View attachment 482617View attachment 482619
> 
> My conclusion is that the denman is great for my canopy, but it just causes frizz everywhere else. The other issue is that it makes the differences in my curl patterns super noticeable, and I'm not really a fan of that. Also my roots look fuzzier because the ends are so smooth.


The frizz looks minimal. I wish mine looked as nice with a denman.

Do you think you will continue with this technique?


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> The frizz looks minimal. I wish mine looked as nice with a denman.
> 
> Do you think you will continue with this technique?


Thanks!! 
I think I'll try just doing the canopy and shingling the rest next time. I think that that will give me a better blend.


----------



## ckisland

That wash n'go was cute for like 2 days before it turned into a bird's nest LOL!! Now I'm going to have to wake up extra early to wash my hair before church.


----------



## ckisland

Wash n'go success!!! I used my ole faithful MJ Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard! I washed, detangled, DC'd, styled and blow dried in under an hour! I always let this combo air dry and it dries sticky. I love how it feels blow dried! No stickiness at all! I only used the denman a little in the front/top.


----------



## ckisland

Day 5 hair and she's definitely on her last leg LOL!!! I'll probably wash tomorrow morning. I might try @Bette Davis Eyes combo of Big Poppa and Bee Girl Custard. 

My hair looks so small in pictures, but it's huge in person!


----------



## ckisland

Washed: Harm Me Knot
DC: EBW Anti-breakage mask
Style: Big Poppa and Bee Girl Custard

The application of Bee Girl on top of Big Poppa felt so nice! And it dries with no crunch! I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It lasted forever.  I just washed because I was in a high humidity area @ckisland


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Will be joining you guys for 2 weeks starting Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

That first wash and go after a trim.... *chef's kiss*

Tried KCKT under my CR mousse. Let's see how it holds up.


----------



## colorful_coils

Anyone try cream + mousse wash-n-go's instead of gel? I finally feel pretty good about my technique with gel + mousse, and I'd like to explore curl creams instead. I love the definition and softness they give me when I do twist-outs, but I don't have the patience to put my hair in twists anymore.

I did one today with Miche Beauty Lavish Leave-in, Miche Beauty Bounce Curl Defining Cream, and The Doux Bee Honey Setting Foam. My hair is very soft, and I have great definition + a bit more volume than I get with gel.  However, so far I have a bit more frizz, less elongation, and likely much less hold than with gel since there's no crunch.

My plan is to spend the rest of the year playing around with different creams that I own and mousses that I'll purchase, and see how I like this type of wash-n-go. I think definition and volume will be no issue, but I'd love to find some combos with decent hold.

Would love some tips from anyone who's tried this!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Wash and go complete for the week!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I havent washed my hair in three weeks, lol


----------



## ckisland

Day 3 hair!! The definition is just amazing! I'm very happy with this combo! 
ETA: I didn't use the denman brush at all, but when I wash it again on Thursday or Friday, I'll use the same combo but deman the top.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I havent washed my hair in three weeks, lol


What’s going on? Life just getting in the way?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was on vacation for two weeks and now im back at work trying to catch up

Im going to attempt to today @GettingKinky


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> Anyone try cream + mousse wash-n-go's instead of gel? I finally feel pretty good about my technique with gel + mousse, and I'd like to explore curl creams instead. I love the definition and softness they give me when I do twist-outs, but I don't have the patience to put my hair in twists anymore.
> 
> I did one today with Miche Beauty Lavish Leave-in, Miche Beauty Bounce Curl Defining Cream, and The Doux Bee Honey Setting Foam. My hair is very soft, and I have great definition + a bit more volume than I get with gel.  However, so far I have a bit more frizz, less elongation, and likely much less hold than with gel since there's no crunch.
> 
> My plan is to spend the rest of the year playing around with different creams that I own and mousses that I'll purchase, and see how I like this type of wash-n-go. I think definition and volume will be no issue, but I'd love to find some combos with decent hold.
> 
> Would love some tips from anyone who's tried this!


Yes, I've tried that type of combo before. It totally changed the finish of the mousse. It felt super soft instead of the tissue paper crispy feel I get with mousse alone. I haven't tried it that many times though.  The hold was soft and the dry time increased. I personally felt the effort it took to dry coupled with it lasting only one day negated the positives. It's be a while since I tried it though. You might need to be the one giving out tips. LOL


----------



## DVAntDany

ckisland said:


> Day 3 hair!! The definition is just amazing! I'm very happy with this combo!
> ETA: I didn't use the denman brush at all, but when I wash it again on Thursday or Friday, I'll use the same combo but deman the top.
> 
> View attachment 482871View attachment 482873View attachment 482875


I'm liking the definition and separation.


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> I'm liking the definition and separation.


Me too!! This combo (but Big Poppa alone does this too) gives me big S-waves instead of curls because of how it weighs my hair down. I think using the denman will give me a combination of both.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay.  I washed my hair and detangling was a chore.  I’m going into stretching mode with Braidouts and or twist outs for the remainder of the year.  I tried to schedule a sisterlocs consultation but the lady flaked on me.  Depending on how I feel in December I might look for someone else.   Either way I’ll stop by to admire y’all’s hair but I don’t washngo in colder weather here in NJ.

applied my SSI leave in and stretched with the revair.  I’ll braid it up tonight. Just have to figure out with what.


----------



## ckisland

I moved my part and the 4b section of my hair FLAKED!!!!!! Luckily I can hide it behind my ear but I'm still salty.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

oneastrocurlie said:


> That first wash and go after a trim.... *chef's kiss*
> 
> Tried KCKT under my CR mousse. Let's see how it holds up.



While my hair doesn't feel dry like it did with just the DE mousse, still not matching a gel combo longevity. I'll be in a puff tomorrow. Leaving the mousse only wash and gos for before appointment styling only or I need a super super quick wash and go that I don't mind not lasting too long.


----------



## ckisland

I did my hair again, same combo but I used the denman brush and sat under a bonnet dryer for 20 mins. My hair came out looking crazy and I had to straighten it out with the blow dryer (which I should've used from the jump)! I'm not feeling it. I'm probably going to wash and reset it tomorrow.
Booooo!!!!

It feels like a fluffy helmet LOL!!!!


----------



## Napp

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay.  I washed my hair and detangling was a chore.  I’m going into stretching mode with Braidouts and or twist outs for the remainder of the year.  I tried to schedule a sisterlocs consultation but the lady flaked on me.  Depending on how I feel in December I might look for someone else.   Either way I’ll stop by to admire y’all’s hair but I don’t washngo in colder weather here in NJ.
> 
> applied my SSI leave in and stretched with the revair.  I’ll braid it up tonight. Just have to figure out with what.


Your hair has grown a lot!


----------



## HealthyHair2020

Refreshed wash and go > Day 1 wash and go


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Wash n'go success!!! I used my ole faithful MJ Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard! I washed, detangled, DC'd, styled and blow dried in under an hour! I always let this combo air dry and it dries sticky. I love how it feels blow dried! No stickiness at all! I only used the denman a little in the front/top.
> 
> View attachment 482689 View attachment 482693 View attachment 482697


Love all the curls.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Washed: Harm Me Knot
> DC: EBW Anti-breakage mask
> Style: Big Poppa and Bee Girl Custard
> 
> The application of Bee Girl on top of Big Poppa felt so nice! And it dries with no crunch! I'm pleasantly surprised!
> 
> View attachment 482833View attachment 482835View attachment 482837


Wow, that gave you more hang time and a totally different look.


----------



## faithVA

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Refreshed wash and go > Day 1 wash and go


Looks really good.


----------



## faithVA

Haven't worn a curly set since June. I did them the two weeks while I was traveling and it was so tiring I needed a long break. 

I colored my hair today and my sets seem to come out the curliest right after I color. Considering I haven't styled since June, my curls came out decent.

I tried something different today and will try to duplicate it next time.
I started smoothing at the shampoo step.
I diluted my conditioner which I love and will do again. Then I smoothed my curls and let it sit while I showered.

I rinsed out the conditioner 1 section at a time. I rinsed out the conditioner, soaked my hair with water and immediately put in 1 pump of UFD in the back sections and 2 pumps in the front sections.

Then I went back and added some water and added more UFD if it needed it. Then I added some ICH to each section.

And I finally let the product sit on my hair instead of immediately styling my hair. 

Still playing around with styling but I at least had the squish sound when I style it. 

I can see a little more length  And my curls are looking OK  

My upper layers, especially on my right side, still need some inches to blend into my lower layers. 

When I visit my stylist next week, I will let her shape the sides to make it look more cohesive. 

My hair shrinks majorly between day 1 and day 2. So will see if it looks good tomorrow to give me enough incentive to keep wearing curly sets or whether I'm going back to twist until 2023.


----------



## Napp

@faithVA your hair looks good! I wouldn't cut just yet. Just fluff and pat it in the shape you want and gain more length before you cut.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> @faithVA your hair looks good! I wouldn't cut just yet. Just fluff and pat it in the shape you want and gain more length before you cut.



Thank You. She is coming along.

Doing a reshape every 4 months seems to work best for me because it keeps my ends in shape for retention and I'm more likely to wear it curly if I don't have to fluff and shape. She won't take that much off and it will probably lead to my wearing it curly more often at least the first two months. Onceit grows out of the shape, I throw it back in twist.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I loveeeeeee @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I loveeeeeee @faithVA


Thank you I so appreciate it.


----------



## faithVA

I know I've said this before, but I just want to thank each person in this thread because what you share is always inspirational. And this is one of the best threads on the forum. Everyone is always supportive and helpful. 

I'm still early in my journey and haven't gotten my curly set to where I want to wear it all the time. However, that I can wear a curly set whenever I want is huge. Looking forward to seeing my hair progress in 2023.


----------



## ckisland

faithVA said:


> Haven't worn a curly set since June. I did them the two weeks while I was traveling and it was so tiring I needed a long break.
> 
> I colored my hair today and my sets seem to come out the curliest right after I color. Considering I haven't styled since June, my curls came out decent.
> 
> I tried something different today and will try to duplicate it next time.
> I started smoothing at the shampoo step.
> I diluted my conditioner which I love and will do again. Then I smoothed my curls and let it sit while I showered.
> 
> I rinsed out the conditioner 1 section at a time. I rinsed out the conditioner, soaked my hair with water and immediately put in 1 pump of UFD in the back sections and 2 pumps in the front sections.
> 
> Then I went back and added some water and added more UFD if it needed it. Then I added some ICH to each section.
> 
> And I finally let the product sit on my hair instead of immediately styling my hair.
> 
> Still playing around with styling but I at least had the squish sound when I style it.
> 
> I can see a little more length  And my curls are looking OK
> 
> My upper layers, especially on my right side, still need some inches to blend into my lower layers.
> 
> When I visit my stylist next week, I will let her shape the sides to make it look more cohesive.
> 
> My hair shrinks majorly between day 1 and day 2. So will see if it looks good tomorrow to give me enough incentive to keep wearing curly sets or whether I'm going back to twist until 2023.
> 
> View attachment 483051


Your hair looks soooo good!!! It's growing out nicely!!!


----------



## ckisland

I cowashed today in the shower and DC'd with EBW. I styled with their smoothing gel. No denman was used, but I did scrunch which is new.


----------



## faithVA

I'm on day 5 hair. My hair feels OK and looks meh. Fortunately, I'm not going anywhere. I really need to reset tomorrow but I plan to reset on Saturday, so I will be on day 5 hair when I go to the salon. My moisture levels are better than they were a few months ago. However, my day 2 shrinkage is pretty much the same making my set look more wonky. The shape really helps with that and gives me at least 2 months of having hair that works past day 1.

I may just rinse and put it in a puff tomorrow to get some water on it and then reset on Saturday. Looking forward to having hair long enough to go from curly set to puff  Will make things a bit easier. 

Will pick up a bottle of ICH and K18 when I go to the salon and see what other goodies she has.


----------



## faithVA

ckisland said:


> Your hair looks soooo good!!! It's growing out nicely!!!


Thank you. Please send me some of that super growth you have


----------



## faithVA

Thursday night I rinsed and detangled and twisted my hair up in the shower. I found that twisting my hair while my hair is under running water makes it so much easier and smoother. And if I have any short pieces it is easier to get them into the twist. I can also forgo product for a day or two with no issue. 

 I wanted to get water on my hair because it has been more than 5 days but I wasn't ready to reset yet. This was a good compromise. Today, I reset and since my hair was already detangled it made today's reset seem faster. Since I'm getting my hair done on Wednesday, I did a single, very quick shampoo. I diluted my conditioner and worked that through. Put my hair in 4 sections and rinsed out the conditioner and applied the gel per section.  I applied the UFD and ICH both in the shower. Then I let my hair sit while I dressed and ate breakfast. 

I didn't spend a lot of time styling because I was in the rush. I ran my fingers through to pull my curls down and then did a shake and walked out the door. It is only about 70 degrees here so I doubt that my hair will dry. I will blow dry it later tonight. 

I like the quick reset. I think splitting the detangling from the reset is probably a good idea for me. I think it takes some of the dread out of doing my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Thursday night I rinsed and detangled and twisted my hair up in the shower. I found that twisting my hair while my hair is under running water makes it so much easier and smoother. And if I have any short pieces it is easier to get them into the twist. I can also forgo product for a day or two with no issue.
> 
> I wanted to get water on my hair because it has been more than 5 days but I wasn't ready to reset yet. This was a good compromise. Today, I reset and since my hair was already detangled it made today's reset seem faster. Since I'm getting my hair done on Wednesday, I did a single, very quick shampoo. I diluted my conditioner and worked that through. Put my hair in 4 sections and rinsed out the conditioner and applied the gel per section.  I applied the UFD and ICH both in the shower. Then I let my hair sit while I dressed and ate breakfast.
> 
> I didn't spend a lot of time styling because I was in the rush. I ran my fingers through to pull my curls down and then did a shake and walked out the door. It is only about 70 degrees here so I doubt that my hair will dry. I will blow dry it later tonight.
> 
> I like the quick reset. I think splitting the detangling from the reset is probably a good idea for me. I think it takes some of the dread out of doing my hair.


You dread doing your hair?  How long does it take normally?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> You dread doing your hair?  How long does it take normally?


I do. I'm usually ready to be done by the time I rinse out the conditioner.  I'm not sure how long it really takes.  I think it is at least 90 minutes but probably not 2 hours. 

Probably what I don't like is that once I get started I have to finish.  With twist I can rinse out the conditioner and twist it 2 hours or a day later so it doesnt seem like so much.

I think separating shampooing and detangling from conditioning and setting will help me on those days I don't feel like setting but I know my hair needs water.


----------



## GettingKinky

@faithVA Does 90 minutes include dry time? What step takes you the longest?


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> @faithVA Does 90 minutes include dry time? What step takes you the longest?



No, it doesn't include dry time. I would say it is a combination of rinsing the product of my hair to get it wet. And then detangling/removing shed hairs. I've never timed those steps but they seem to take me the longest.  I have a lot of shed hair and this is probably what takes time. I remove shed hair through every step, which I think slows that step down. And I have found no way to get around it. 

Yesterday when I had already rinsed and detangled on the previous day, it took me 25 minutes to do 1 shampoo, condition, bathe, apply both gels.
Then it took me 15 minutes later to style it. That was quick though, I didn't do any smoothing. On a regular day it probably takes me 25 minutes to style it properly.  

I rarely dry my hair unless it is cold. And then I let it air dry for a few hours so I don't have to blow dry it too long. Or I blow dry it just before bed.


----------



## GettingKinky

I like washing my hair on a weekday and freeing up time on the weekend, but every Wednesday when my alarm goes off extra earl, I want to go back to sleep and wash my hair on Saturday.


----------



## faithVA

My stylist is sick, so no hair appointment today   I have to go in the office tomorrow so tonight I will rinse and put in some flat twist.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> My stylist is sick, so no hair appointment today   I have to go in the office tomorrow so tonight I will rinse and put in some flat twist.


That sucks. I’m sorry.  Hopefully she can see you soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I might want my hair cut like this. But it would mean cutting a lot from the crown.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I might want my hair cut like this. But it would mean cutting a lot from the crown.


Maybe you can talk to the stylist way before trying to get it cut that way so she can walk you through what would be entailed.

I know the A's talk about what can and can't happen when comparing a wig to what the hair naturally can do. You might be able to get close to that shape but maybe not as much has to come off all at once. 

The good thing is that you wear your hair in the curly state the majority of the time. If you can still put it up in a puff, it may be a very good option for you. Maybe there is some way to get a little taste of the style without going full out.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can talk to the stylist way before trying to get it cut that way so she can walk you through what would be entailed.
> 
> I know the A's talk about what can and can't happen when comparing a wig to what the hair naturally can do. You might be able to get close to that shape but maybe not as much has to come off all at once.
> 
> The good thing is that you wear your hair in the curly state the majority of the time. If you can still put it up in a puff, it may be a very good option for you. Maybe there is some way to get a little taste of the style without going full out.


I need to do something with my crown. It’s looks ok on day 1-3 but after that it just won’t lay right. So maybe if it were cut so that it is supposed to stand up I would be more happy. Or maybe I need to learn how to work with bobby pins to make it do what I want it to do


----------



## ckisland

First wash n'go after straightening my hair (I flatironed twice and used a curling iron ), and giving myself a trim. It looks pretty good!! I would say that it's a smoother than usual, but I'm not mad about that 

Cleanse: MJ Harm Me Knot
DC: EBW Anti-breakage mask
Styler: MJ Leave-in Condish and Coily Custard


----------



## GettingKinky

Last night I went back and I was reading posts from 2019 in this thread. My struggle was real. I’m so glad I stuck with it. The condition of my hair is better, I found my staple products and I have my routine down cold. And despite the fact that my hair seems to take forever to get longer, my hair has grown a lot since 2019.

The only thing that bothers me now is that as my wash n go ages it starts to over power my face. I may need to master using bobby pins to make it go more towards the back of my head instead of the front.


----------



## GettingKinky

It’s been almost 5 years since the last time my hair was straight. I kind of want to do a blow out and see what my hair looks like. 

I’m curious to see how long my hair is, and what my curly cut looks like when straight. 

My ends rarely looks perfectly even with my expensive curly cuts so maybe I can save a lot of money and get cuts on blown out hair. 

The only thing stopping me is fear of heat damage, but I think if I use heat protectant and blow dry on low heat it may be ok.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> It’s been almost 5 years since the last time my hair was straight. I kind of want to do a blow out and see what my hair looks like.
> 
> I’m curious to see how long my hair is, and what my curly cut looks like when straight.
> 
> My ends rarely looks perfectly even with my expensive curly cuts so maybe I can save a lot of money and get cuts on blown out hair.
> 
> The only thing stopping me is fear of heat damage, but I think if I use heat protectant and blow dry on low heat it may be ok.


You should be OK blow drying. Most heat damage comes from flat ironing and Dominican blow drying.  Most people don't get their blow dryers hot enough for heat damage. Blow drying can be drying but it isn't usually a big deal when the hair is healthy and moisturized.


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> You should be OK blow drying. Most heat damage comes from flat ironing and Dominican blow drying.  Most people don't get their blow dryers hot enough for heat damage. Blow drying can be drying but it isn't usually a big deal when the hair is healthy and moisturized.


I think I’m going to do it. I just need to order the comb attachment for my dyson. I have no clue what I’ll do with my hair once it’s blown out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m going to do it. I just need to order the comb attachment for my dyson. I have no clue what I’ll do with my hair once it’s blown out.



Two flat twists? That's always my go to.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m going to do it. I just need to order the comb attachment for my dyson. I have no clue what I’ll do with my hair once it’s blown out.


Yeah I have that same problem.  My hair is so wispy when its straight.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ok so i''ve been gone for a while but i'm back with my wash and go.... its grown alot since i moved out of my moms house. i have my routine down packed and am officially a wash and go girl exclusively... i never thought i would say that.


----------



## faithVA

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ok so i''ve been gone for a while but i'm back with my wash and go.... its grown alot since i moved out of my moms house. i have my routine down packed and am officially a wash and go girl exclusively... i never thought i would say that.


Yay. What did you do to nail it?


----------



## faithVA

I finally had my maintenance cut appointment.  I need to ask her how much product she uses. I know it's much less than I use and much more water.

Every time she finishes I'm glad its cut because it looks so much better.


I'm really busy at work right now and it's cold, so I doubt I will wear it curly often until the spring. One day that right side is going to blossom and surprise me


----------



## Napp

Lookin good @faithVA . I might get a curly cut myself when I’m ready to start wearing my hair again


----------



## GettingKinky

Just recently I was reading older posts in this thread and your hair has grown sooooo much @faithVA


----------



## GettingKinky

I did it. I ordered the comb attachment for my dyson. Now I just need to get some heat protectant. 
I’m excited and nervous. I haven’t seen my hair straight in almost 5 years. 
If my hair looks fairly even blown out, I think I’m going to switch to cuts on blown out hair. $350 for a haircut is just more than I want to pay.


----------



## faithVA

Napp said:


> Lookin good @faithVA . I might get a curly cut myself when I’m ready to start wearing my hair again


Thank You @Napp. You will know when you are ready. I got my first one out of necessity. I get my current ones just to keep my hair in good condition. Before curly sets I trimmed my own ends. Now, I only have her do it to at least keep it going in the same direction.

I keep saying I'm going to learn from her how she styles it but I never pay enough attention.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> Just recently I was reading older posts in this thread and your hair has grown sooooo much @faithVA


It definitely has. Thank goodness! I was in a bad way in 2020. She isn't where I want her to be but she is definitely a far cry from where I started. In a year or two I'm hoping to have the length I want to wear it curly or to wear it up.

My coils are small enough and my shrinkage so much that I'm still growing out and not up. But at least it looks fuller. At the end of the year, I will probably post my 2022 pics from my 1st appointment this year to my last curly style in December to see what that looks like


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I did it. I ordered the comb attachment for my dyson. Now I just need to get some heat protectant.
> I’m excited and nervous. I haven’t seen my hair straight in almost 5 years.
> If my hair looks fairly even blown out, I think I’m going to switch to cuts on blown out hair. $350 for a haircut is just more than I want to pay.



I can't wait to see your hair. I hope you have a great experience. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@faithVA  have you ever styled like this before?









						shorthair/dope cuts on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time 
					

shorthair/dope cuts shared a post on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time ‍♀️  Showing you what to do...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA  have you ever styled like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorthair/dope cuts on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time
> 
> 
> shorthair/dope cuts shared a post on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time ‍♀️  Showing you what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Are you asking have I ever had my hair cut in a style like that or are you asking if I have used that technique to style my curls?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

faithVA said:


> Are you asking have I ever had my hair cut in a style like that or are you asking if I have used that technique to style my curls?


Styled your curls @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Styled your curls @faithVA


I watched the video but I'm not exactly sure what she is doing. It seems like sections were missing and they just showed highlights. I do need to get a hands-on with my stylist. I may do that in the summer. 

As far as styling too my face and that center lift, my hair is now too long to stand up in the middle. I'm in that middle stage where it isn't short enough to do super cute but not quite long enough to get that nice hang. Most of my hair is now grazing my nape and shoulders and starting to get to that heavy point. I hope it is anyway 

Her style is cute though. When I was younger and was a regular salon visitor, I would have been all over this.


----------



## OhTall1

I got my first trim in almost a year 
I've been mostly DIY for more than 5 years but I think I'm going to go back to quarterly salon visits to treat myself.


----------



## faithVA

OhTall1 said:


> I got my first trim in almost a year
> I've been mostly DIY for more than 5 years but I think I'm going to go back to quarterly salon visits to treat myself.


Any pics to share with us? We love pics.

I'm assuming your visit was a good one.


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @faithVA  have you ever styled like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorthair/dope cuts on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time
> 
> 
> shorthair/dope cuts shared a post on Instagram: "Follow us @shorthairinsta, teaching you how to do your own hair doesn’t take away from me in any way ☺️ In fact it strengthens our relationship because you’re with your hair more than I am. In fact, 99% of the time ‍♀️  Showing you what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


This style is super cute.


----------



## GettingKinky

My dyson comb attachment arrived today. I normally wash on Wednesdays but I’ll have to pick a Saturday to try this.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I may wear twists or twist outs while it's cooler / colder. Wash and go = no hat wearing for me. I liked to put on a hat in winter from time to time.


----------



## GettingKinky

I dreamt that I blew out my hair and it was super uneven and raggedy.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a protein conditioner that I used to use fairly regularly. But for some reason in February I stopped using it. Maybe because they changed the protein source.

anyway I used it this morning and my hair is holding more water than usual. I’m going to add this back as a regular part of my routine.


----------



## faithVA

GettingKinky said:


> I have a protein conditioner that I used to use fairly regularly. But for some reason in February I stopped using it. Maybe because they changed the protein source.
> 
> anyway I used it this morning and my hair is holder more water than usual. I’m going to add this back as a regular part of my routine.



Very nice. That reminds me I need to pick up more K18.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I like this visual of smoothing and raking thru with the fingers.








						Elaine • Tight Curl Master on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques an
					

Elaine • Tight Curl Master shared a post on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques and whether your product to water...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m thinking I might go back to wash and gos. I miss washing my hair frequently.  

I dunno.  It’s either that or I put in medium box braids with my own hair.  I need that water on my scalp, lol.


----------



## faithVA

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I like this visual of smoothing and raking thru with the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine • Tight Curl Master on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques an
> 
> 
> Elaine • Tight Curl Master shared a post on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques and whether your product to water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


They make it look so easy. I think I may try just doing that smoothing in large sections more. I don't think I have the patience at this time to do those small sections.  Maybe one day.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I like this visual of smoothing and raking thru with the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine • Tight Curl Master on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques an
> 
> 
> Elaine • Tight Curl Master shared a post on Instagram: "Happy Saturday y’all!  Here are a few gems as you reset your hair this weekend ☺️. Yeah It looks simple here but it’s all going to depend on whether you shampoo’d and conditioned with the proper techniques and whether your product to water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



I'm excited - I scheduled an appointment with her for 3 weeks from now. She's about to become my new local stylist, if all works out


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm really digging the progression of my wash n gos as the months go by and I continue to get my hair shaped and grow it out a bit. This was a Mousse Def + I Create Hold combination. It's a Day One but I also lightly stretched it out with a blow dryer to finish.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm excited - I scheduled an appointment with her for 3 weeks from now. She's about to become my new local stylist, if all works out



Oh nice! Can't wait to hear. I like her work.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

faithVA said:


> It definitely has. Thank goodness! I was in a bad way in 2020. She isn't where I want her to be but she is definitely a far cry from where I started. In a year or two I'm hoping to have the length I want to wear it curly or to wear it up.
> 
> My coils are small enough and my shrinkage so much that I'm still growing out and not up. But at least it looks fuller. At the end of the year, I will probably post my 2022 pics from my 1st appointment this year to my last curly style in December to see what that looks like


please do!!!!! I love ur progress faith.... u've come a long way from when this post was first started. I rem back then u were just trying to fig it out but couldn't. I think u even thought about relaxing at one point(if i'm not mistaken)... u've come a long way.... i've been natural since 2014 apr.... it took a min to get where i am... don't RELAX!!!!! Just learn ur individual head of hair... I swear when u finally fig it out u will be so greatful u didnt relax it will shock u...

i just fig my hair out a few months ago... Its like bra strap stretched (in the back) and between arm pit and bra strap in the front. My secret is BLOW DRYING!!!!!! I wash, apply my products to wet hair in sections, Style it the way i want it to hang, and then make small sections going from ear to ear and blow dry the section... do that to my whole head. Then I go back and sectioning from ear to ear and stretch. 

i cut my hair in layers early in my journey and they're still there so i don't pineapple i put it in a pony with a silk scrunchie placed in the middle of my head not the top. It elongates it and makes the layers pop. when i wanna take it down for the next day i just take out the scrunchie and fluff out my hair etc... it takes a few mins to pop back to life because its very stretched but it does. DONT ADD WATER!!!!

When i get sick of a wash and go i wear a bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

It’s not bad.  I used UFD under this Gummy professional hair gel.


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m going to do it today. I’m going to blow out my hair. This will be the first time in 5 years that I’ve had direct heat on my hair.

Once I blow it out maybe I’ll do a braid out with Mousse Def on my stretched hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know this isn’t the thread to talk about blowouts but you guys are my people.  

I used the comb attachment on my Dyson and on low heat high speed it only took me 12 minutes to get my hair dry.

But I was so paranoid about damaging my curls that I didn’t use very much tension so my hair just dried in a big fluffy cloud.

I ended up adding mouse def and putting my hair in 8 braids. Tomorrow if all goes well I’ll have a stretched braid out. If it looks bad, it will be a bun. 

maybe in a few months I’ll try again and use more tension so I get a better blow out.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> I know this isn’t the thread to talk about blowouts but you guys are my people.
> 
> I used the comb attachment on my Dyson and on low heat high speed it only took me 12 minutes to get my hair dry.
> 
> But I was so paranoid about damaging my curls that I didn’t use very much tension so my hair just dried in a big fluffy cloud.
> 
> I ended up adding mouse def and putting my hair in 8 braids. Tomorrow if all goes well I’ll have a stretched braid out. If it looks bad, it will be a bun.
> 
> maybe in a few months I’ll try again and use more tension so I get a better blow out.



Yay! Sending good braid out vibes your way.


----------



## faithVA

Work is super busy, so not doing anything to my hair. I will probably wear it curly 1 more time this year so I have a record of what it looks like. Then I will wait for warmer weather or a special occasion. 

I was able to get 5 to 7 days out of stylist set which is a record. Even though I won't wear it curly, I will definitely keep it hydrated until the next time. Also need to get some K18. Will remember to check it out on Black Friday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m still rocking the same washngo. I’ve been attempting to do it for a week but other things keep popping up.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m back to wearing wash n gos. I have been wearing my hair that way for the majority of the year. I have a twa and have had to cut a few inches off due to neglect. I pull single strands out, don’t moisturize, wrap my hair up at night.. But I decided to get back to caring for my hair.
I like the Mielle Organics pomegranate custard and leave-in. I also use Cantù Comeback curl spray, or use Nairobi foam. I will be ordering my favorite detangling cream soon, since the sprays aren’t cutting it.
I apply the product to my kinda just raking it through with my fingers a bit, put a few curls out for volume, and air dry. I don’t use any styling tools.

I plan to trim my hair again, but I’ll do it in twists. I figured out how to get some wear out of a WnG for a couple of days, since I like to wash my hair frequently.

I also applied a little oil to the crown of my scalp. It’s been itchy and dry lately. I’m going through The Change, so I need to step my game up with drinking water and taking a supplement.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair and conditioned my hair in the shower using DE lavender. I smoothed and finger detangled my hair with the shampoo. I sprayed Mizani 24 n 1 spray (?) and I used Nairobi foam. I was going to sit under the dryer, or diffuse it, but I’m lazy..
I’m running low on Nairobi foam and thought about trying The Doux Mousse Def. I wonder will it give me the same consistency and hold I adore? I think I might just stick with what I know.  I’m might try that line, since my family and I wear nothing but wash n gos.  Y’all I am out of the loop with all of these products and names. I refuse to become a product junkie again!


----------



## Napp

Evolving78 said:


> I washed my hair and conditioned my hair in the shower using DE lavender. I smoothed and finger detangled my hair with the shampoo. I sprayed Mizani 24 n 1 spray (?) and I used Nairobi foam. I was going to sit under the dryer, or diffuse it, but I’m lazy..
> I’m running low on Nairobi foam and thought about trying The Doux Mousse Def. I wonder will it give me the same consistency and hold I adore? I think I might just stick with what I know.  I’m might try that line, since my family and I wear nothing but wash n gos.  Y’all I am out of the loop with all of these products and names. I refuse to become a product junkie again!


 Mousse def is a thick mousse if that makes sense. It’s not light like Nairobi


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> Mousse def is a thick mousse if that makes sense. It’s not light like Nairobi


That’s even better! Okay, I’m going to get some this weekend.


----------



## Evolving78

Ok ladies, I covered my hair last night with a lined slouchy cap. I liked that it didn’t totally smash my hair down. Anything on my head at this point in my life is problematic for me..
But I liked how my hair turned out this morning.

I refreshed my hair by fluffing it back out, sprayed a light leave-in (CON strength and shine and Mizani 24). I sprayed a light oil, and used the Just For Me Curl Peace ponytail and edge tamer. I feel good about my hair and will have another good hair day! I will probably co-wash tomorrow since I don’t have any heavy gel/cream products in my hair.

besides detangling when I’m being trifling, my hair takes 10-15 mins to style and 5-7 minutes to restyle. That’s where I’m at in life. I don’t have time to sit and do my hair for hours and I need to be able to wash it. I love cultivated Locs, but it was too much maintenance for me and I like to wash my hair frequently.


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> I haven't posted in here in a long time because I've been just sticking to my Miss Jessie's. Well I went out on a limb and tried the Doux! Tried the Mousse Def and it sucked!! Luckily, my inner product junkie was in full effect and I ended up with 3 of their stylers  . Today I cowashed with No More Suds, conditioned with Giovanni 50/50, and styled my hair with the Doux's Big Poppa. I'm in love with my results !! This is definitely one of my best wash n'gos even if it only lasts for the day . I'll come back and share how it holds up.
> 
> View attachment 480767 View attachment 480769 View attachment 480771


What was wrong with The Mousse Def?


----------



## Evolving78

discodumpling said:


> I did a no gel wng todayand I'm really impressed with my day 1 hair!
> I know I'm late to the Mielle bandwagon but I have arrived. I generally wait a year or more while other folks try and review the product. these products had mixed reviews and I went ahead and purchased anyway.
> 
> So after a wash and DC ( I'm coming out if a week long blowout) I used Mielles Pomegranate Honey Leave in and  curling custard. Whew Chile! I didn't need my usual layer of Eco to lay it down! Definition, moisture, softness all the things that we need for a successful wng!
> It's a bit tacky cause I'm heavy handed. But I'm loving my curls and my snap back after a week of straight hair!
> Ladies your hair can thrive in wng styles! I'm back to APL and I know its cause I leave my hair alone for the most part!


I love these two products. I have the shampoo from that line and use it to clarify my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I haven’t been into hair or anything involving the hair community and I’m overwhelmed with all of the products, methods, and drama!
And I see that CG method has been hijacked and rebranded.. The game is to be sold, not told. Folks just need to do what works for them.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> What was wrong with The Mousse Def?


I didn't like it the first time I used it, but I tried it again and it was alright. I think that I used more the last time and it turns out better. It was cute for a day, but didn't last more than that LOL.


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> I didn't like it the first time I used it, but I tried it again and it was alright. I think that I used more the last time and it turns out better. It was cute for a day, but didn't last more than that LOL.


So it didn’t give you the hold you were seeking? How was the consistency? Was it thick and foamy like whipped cream or watery?


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> So it didn’t give you the hold you were seeking? How was the consistency? Was it thick and foamy like whipped cream or watery?


Exactly! It gave definition but the hold was too soft. And the consistency is kinda like whipped cream. It's sticky but not like custard sticky.


----------



## Evolving78

Hello ladies! I’m working on being consistent! I washed and styled my hair yesterday. I actually detangled my hair with the shampoo in the shower, with a shower comb! Lol I haven’t done that in years? I used my conditioner and allowed it to sit while I showered, then rinsed. I got out, used a bit of Mielle Leave-in. I used the Mielle custard and my water spray bottle to style. This time I used that magic detangling brush that I stayed away from for myself and I liked how it detangled my hair. Normally I wasn’t detangling my hair. I would just apply some gel and keep it moving.

I smoothed the product in and separated my coils. Once I got to the crown, I added some Nairobi foam, since the custard wasn’t elongating my coils at all! I guess I have always liked foam or styling lotion over gel and custards. 
I let my hair air dry and put my satin slouchy cap on. I’ll see how long this set lasts me. Probably will do it for 2-3 days.


----------



## Evolving78

How often do you ladies do a thorough detangling? Since I like to wash twice a week, I’m wondering will I have to fully detangle twice a week?… I know the knots I was getting was from not detangling at all.. I really was not giving a hoot about my hair at all..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> How often do you ladies do a thorough detangling? Since I like to wash twice a week, I’m wondering will I have to fully detangle twice a week?… I know the knots I was getting was from not detangling at all.. I really was not giving a hoot about my hair at all..



Hmmm. Every other wash I'd say. I wash every 5ish - 6ish days. One wash I'll just use a wide tooth. The other wash I'll use my Kazmaleje (sp?) and my 3 row comb (only on my nape since my coils are tighter back there).


----------



## GGsKin

After a lazy week under scarves, with a henna and fenugreek mask in, I finally decided to wash my hair. It's a coincidence that like Evolving78, I also detangled with a brush (Denman) during the shampoo stage while washing my hair. I mainly finger detangle, but since I cut some hair yesterday (mostly before washing), I wanted to make sure it was thoroughly detangled so I could better see the shape when styling and cleaning up. Just took these pics and the back is making me want to snip some more when I get home, but I know its probably from turning my head, so I'll leave it be.


----------



## Evolving78

GGsKin said:


> After a lazy week under scarves, with a henna and fenugreek mask in, I finally decided to wash my hair. It's a coincidence that like Evolving78, I also detangled with a brush (Denman) during the shampoo stage while washing my hair. I mainly finger detangle, but since I cut some hair yesterday (mostly before washing), I wanted to make sure it was thoroughly detangled so I could better see the shape when styling and cleaning up. Just took these pics and the back is making me want to snip some more when I get home, but I know its probably from turning my head, so I'll leave it be.View attachment 484473


Are you gonna cut for more of a blunt look in the back?


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> Hmmm. Every other wash I'd say. I wash every 5ish - 6ish days. One wash I'll just use a wide tooth. The other wash I'll use my Kazmaleje (sp?) and my 3 row comb (only on my nape since my coils are tighter back there).


I bought a 3 row comb a year or so ago, and I think I threw it out.. I didn’t see a purpose in having it then..
I see people doing different things with it, so now I have a better understanding how to use it.


----------



## GGsKin

Evolving78 said:


> Are you gonna cut for more of a blunt look in the back?


I want my shorter layers to catch up. Believe it or not, it is blunt across the back lol. I think its just the way those kinks coil after turning my head, sleeping and touching my collar all day. I cut, first on undefined hair, then again after styling and diffusing dry 100%.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> How often do you ladies do a thorough detangling? Since I like to wash twice a week, I’m wondering will I have to fully detangle twice a week?… I know the knots I was getting was from not detangling at all.. I really was not giving a hoot about my hair at all..


I fully detangle every time I wash my hair which is almost always every 7 days. But if I do a mid week wash I fully detangle then too. When I wash 2x a week detangling is super quick.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used the Bekekoa Mousse again but this time on top of this gummy professional gel. Soft hold again.  Probably no more than 2-3 days top.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Frizzy buts it’s mainly because I didn’t put my bonnet on. Slept on satin pillows but eh.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair today! Yay! Been tired physically, but I’m determined! Lol Ya’ll sorta trying out this new process of washing and detangling my hair. It’s more time consuming, but it’s necessary. Wash minute is starting to feel like Wash hour! Lol I am not about the Wash Day life anymore!

I decided after I styled to sit under the dryer, so that’s what I’m doing now. I didn’t want to go to bed with damp hair and mess up my set.
I used Cantù Comeback Curl Spray and Mielle Pomegranate custard. I added some water towards the end of styling my hair and saw that it foamed the products up, so now I’ll will do that. I like this combo, but I still love my Nairobi foam. I’m low on it and trying to save the little bit I have left. I dig the custard, but I wish I would have grabbed another bottle of Nairobi instead. The Custard is awesome on my DD’s hair.

How long do I have under this dang dryer? Lol Until my roots are completely dryer?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

the number one key to a lasting great set is the dryer for me @Evolving78   If my hair is dry 85-90% my hair looks amazing.

I  half tail it, then its blah


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I probably will wash today if im not blindsided by couch once I get home. If not today, then Sunday as Im off work


----------



## Evolving78

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> the number one key to a lasting great set is the dryer for me @Evolving78   If my hair is dry 85-90% my hair looks amazing.
> 
> I  half tail it, then its blah


I was a good girl and sat there…lol Do you spray anything on your hair to refresh your style?


----------



## Evolving78

I haven’t pulled off my slouchy cap yet, but I touched my hair and it feels nice (hydrated). I was planning on cowashing or washing my hair Saturday, but if my style still looks nice, I’ll wait until Sunday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Not a thing usually.  Sometimes i will spray a spritz and run a little oil if I noticed my styler is a hard hold one but usually i just bonnet.   Take it off and fluff with my hands @Evolving78


----------



## Evolving78

I got The Doux Super Sonic conditioner and I deeply regret it!! I should have gotten the Big Poppa Gel, or the mousse def. The conditioner felt like water. I would have been better off getting some Aussie Moist!! I needed some new conditioner that wasn’t going to break the budget, because my current one isn’t cutting it. 
I trimmed my hair last night, and I did a wash and go today. That custard I have was giving me too much shrinkage! The more water I used, the more shrinkage! 
I like the way gel gives me stretch and separation vs a custard. I’m not feeling detangling each section either. I had to fix my hair more to my liking after all the product was applied. I’m sitting under the dryer now. I guess I will see how long this will last before my hair needs water again.


----------



## Evolving78

Hair is soft under my scarf thingy.. It’s like a satin durag. I think I’m going to get a cheapy conditioner until I can get DE Rosemary conditioner, since I can’t do the Almond Butter. (I need slip) I’m not gonna mess with The Doux because it seems to have a lot of protein in it. I’m going to stop complaining about this custard, since I have a whole new jar of it..smh! I Think I will stick with the Honey Retention Shampoo and Rosemary Mint? Conditioner, (on my wish list) and I still have a bottle left of the Henna and Protein if I need a strong clarifier.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I tried raking and smoothing. I didn’t like my results. I like chunky curl clumps and raking made my hair look stringy. I will keep trying with different products to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> I finally tried the matrix a curl can dream products (except for the mask yet) and I am underwhelmed. my hair looks kind of dull. I will use less moisturizing cream to gel ratio to see if that helps next time


I don’t like chunky curl clumps since it makes my hair look like I could be a band mate for the group Ready For The World..


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> Here's my end of month check in. I'm letting it air dry now. I used ICV for the first time and I think it may get added to my regimen. It seemed to help hold the water in my hair better. We will see if it helps in this weather.
> 
> I can definitely tell that I need a mini shape.
> View attachment 480271


My hair grows like that, but I have so much shrinkage, it can shrink down to 1 inch. I thought about getting a curly cut next year in the spring, but I like to occasionally wear a puff. I know my hair is going to look funky during the in-between stage though.


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> My hair grows like that, but I have so much shrinkage, it can shrink down to 1 inch. I thought about getting a curly cut next year in the spring, but I like to occasionally wear a puff. I know my hair is going to look funky during the in-between stage though.


I get my hair cut so I can wear a puff. That was the first conversation we had. I just get maintenance cuts which clips the ends and keeps it somewhat even looking. 

There wont be any tapers or bobs for me. I'm guessing it wont be long enough in the back for a nice shape until 2024. 

My ends need maintenance cuts. I just accept that based on experience. But I think people should do what's best for them and get one only if they want and are ready.  Lots of hair pushers out there.


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> I bought a 3 row comb a year or so ago, and I think I threw it out.. I didn’t see a purpose in having it then..
> I see people doing different things with it, so now I have a better understanding how to use it.


I wanted one of those but couldn't find it. Let me know if you find one.


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> I got The Doux Super Sonic conditioner and I deeply regret it!! I should have gotten the Big Poppa Gel, or the mousse def. The conditioner felt like water. I would have been better off getting some Aussie Moist!! I needed some new conditioner that wasn’t going to break the budget, because my current one isn’t cutting it.
> I trimmed my hair last night, and I did a wash and go today. That custard I have was giving me too much shrinkage! The more water I used, the more shrinkage!
> I like the way gel gives me stretch and separation vs a custard. I’m not feeling detangling each section either. I had to fix my hair more to my liking after all the product was applied. I’m sitting under the dryer now. I guess I will see how long this will last before my hair needs water again.


Are there silicones in the doux conditioner? I could use a watery conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

Yeah


faithVA said:


> Are there silicones in the doux conditioner? I could use a watery conditioner.


Let me check
No cones, but it does have coconut oil in the first 5 ingredients. Lawd.. I hope I don’t have any allergy issues.. I got so frustrated and overwhelmed trying to pick out something and the price point was decent..

it comes out thick, but I believe it’s design of the flip cap on the bottle. Once I rubbed it in, it felt like an extremely light weight leave-in.


----------



## DVAntDany

Hey everyone. Its been an uneventful few months. I've mainly stuck with the UFD+ICH+BG or PS combo. Those wash and goes lasted 7+ days. Once getting close to day 10 and beyond,  the gel cast starts breaking down near my front hairline. I would have never known before because I washed so frequently.

Recently I was inspired to bite the bullet and finally purchase Set Mousse by Miche Beauty. It arrived Saturday and I have been experimenting with it. Day 1 is great. I'm still working on day 2 but this is the best mousse I've tried thus far. I believe I can get to day 3 without looking completely busted.

On Monday, I was impressed enough with my results to listen to Miche Monday's while taking care of livestock. Lucky me, I participated in the gift card challenge and won. I rarely win anything. So I take it as a sign to invest in their products for Black Friday.

I currently have two challenges with the product so far. First, I'm working on how to sleep with this product in my hair and not mess it up. Second, I have to find appropriate products to wash this out of my hair. I think its worth it to work out those challenges because I like the finished product.

I started with the sleep method of pulling down the buff on top of my hair. This caused my individual curls to be flattened as well as my hair over all. By day 3, my hair was really flat in weird places. This made me decide to look through Miche Beauty videos and see if they had any suggestions. Turns out that Michelle and Briana both do some sort of pineappling with their hair. In addition, they refresh which I haven’t done in ages.

So last night I pulled the buff up making my hair look like Marge Simpson. It essentially is  like a pineapple with no scrunchy. I no longer have flat hair or flat curls, but there is more volume. I'll see what it looks like tomorrow morning aka day 3.

Day 1


Day 2 (Pull Buff Down)


Day 2 Try Again (Pull Buff Up)

Ignore the crooked glasses

Okay, so problem two is with washing my hair. I hate the way my hair feels and acts after mousse. It feels rough and tangly after washing unless I use a strong shampoo. This leads me to believe that I should switch cleansers. I washed my hair yesterday morning. If need be, I won’t be able to comfortably use Innersense Cream Hair Bath to cleanse

Now that I think of it, I’ve never shampooed with a shampoo from the same brand as a mousse/foam. If using a same brand shampoo is the key, this will be game changing for me. I will more readily put mouse/foam back into the rotation. I’ve relegated myself to washing my hair once a week to every 10 days because I can’t stand and don’t have the time to dry my hair for hours.

I just wanted to give you all an update.

EDIT: I lied. I use to use the Mielle Pom and Honey shampoo with their Pom and Honey mousse. Never had a problem with my hair back then but it wasn’t strong enough to clean my extremely oily scalp at the time. It’s been a very long time since I tried it and my texture has changed some from nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## Evolving78

My set from Monday is still in play, but I will be washing my hair tomorrow. I’m working on setting a schedule to wash my hair for consistency.  So Sat and Wednesday, unless something happens and I need to wash sooner.  Since I used The Doux Super Sonic as a leave-in, I wonder did it help in any way?

 The Mielle has kept my hair from drying out, I just don’t like the feel of it on my hands during the application pro

I still need to get some more Mielle Pom leave-in.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m not sure if I like the raking method vs. shingling method. I have a TWA with major shrinkage. I have fine, medium to high density coils. To this day, I have such a hard time finding someone with a similar texture like mine.

I know I like volume, so the raking is suitable for that and I believe that’s why I prefer mousse/foam setting lotions. I liked using gel when my hair was super short and it defined my coils more.
I think I will pay more attention to which method I prefer as my hair grows, or what look I’m in the mood for that day.


----------



## faithVA

DVAntDany said:


> Hey everyone. Its been an uneventful few months. I've mainly stuck with the UFD+ICH+BG or PS combo. Those wash and goes lasted 7+ days. Once getting close to day 10 and beyond,  the gel cast starts breaking down near my front hairline. I would have never known before because I washed so frequently.
> 
> Recently I was inspired to bite the bullet and finally purchase Set Mousse by Miche Beauty. It arrived Saturday and I have been experimenting with it. Day 1 is great. I'm still working on day 2 but this is the best mousse I've tried thus far. I believe I can get to day 3 without looking completely busted.
> 
> On Monday, I was impressed enough with my results to listen to Miche Monday's while taking care of livestock. Lucky me, I participated in the gift card challenge and won. I rarely win anything. So I take it as a sign to invest in their products for Black Friday.
> 
> I currently have two challenges with the product so far. First, I'm working on how to sleep with this product in my hair and not mess it up. Second, I have to find appropriate products to wash this out of my hair. I think its worth it to work out those challenges because I like the finished product.
> 
> I started with the sleep method of pulling down the buff on top of my hair. This caused my individual curls to be flattened as well as my hair over all. By day 3, my hair was really flat in weird places. This made me decide to look through Miche Beauty videos and see if they had any suggestions. Turns out that Michelle and Briana both do some sort of pineappling with their hair. In addition, they refresh which I haven’t done in ages.
> 
> So last night I pulled the buff up making my hair look like Marge Simpson. It essentially is  like a pineapple with no scrunchy. I no longer have flat hair or flat curls, but there is more volume. I'll see what it looks like tomorrow morning aka day 3.
> 
> Day 1
> View attachment 484583
> 
> Day 2 (Pull Buff Down)
> View attachment 484585
> 
> Day 2 Try Again (Pull Buff Up)
> View attachment 484587
> Ignore the crooked glasses
> 
> Okay, so problem two is with washing my hair. I hate the way my hair feels and acts after mousse. It feels rough and tangly after washing unless I use a strong shampoo. This leads me to believe that I should switch cleansers. I washed my hair yesterday morning. If need be, I won’t be able to comfortably use Innersense Cream Hair Bath to cleanse
> 
> Now that I think of it, I’ve never shampooed with a shampoo from the same brand as a mousse/foam. If using a same brand shampoo is the key, this will be game changing for me. I will more readily put mouse/foam back into the rotation. I’ve relegated myself to washing my hair once a week to every 10 days because I can’t stand and don’t have the time to dry my hair for hours.
> 
> I just wanted to give you all an update.
> 
> EDIT: I lied. I use to use the Mielle Pom and Honey shampoo with their Pom and Honey mousse. Never had a problem with my hair back then but it wasn’t strong enough to clean my extremely oily scalp at the time. It’s been a very long time since I tried it and my texture has changed some from nearly 2 years ago.


I think all 3 days look great. Either way you go buff up or down looks good.

As far as your shampoo, are you using an all-purpose or an almost clarifying for your first shampoo and then following it up with a moisturizing shampoo? If you are using anything other than a gel or leave-in you may want to consider that if you aren't already doing that.

Innersense is more for just regular gel use and even then I believe the A's recommend using a more cleansing shampoo every other week.


----------



## faithVA

As far as cleansing I'm still following my same methods. As far as styling, I'm not feeling a curly set right now. I don't see one in my future until the weather warms up again. 

Yesterday, I shampooed with TGIN shampoo and then with Madison Reed moisturizing shampoo. Since I'm not really being loving to my hair, I used the TGIN deep conditioner which I still love. I wore a plastic cap for a while and when I took it off my hair felt so butter soft. Being super lazy I still haven't rinsed it out. Instead I put in 4 flat twist on each side. My plan is to rinse later today but blow dry it and put flat twist back in. I think this is my go to until Spring. 

Hopefully by Spring my hair will be longer and I feel more motivated to wear it curly  

I was hoping K18 had a black friday sale but no dice. Just going to have to bite the bullet and pay full price. Need to go across town to Sephora and pick some up.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> As far as cleansing I'm still following my same methods. As far as styling, I'm not feeling a curly set right now. I don't see one in my future until the weather warms up again.
> 
> Yesterday, I shampooed with TGIN shampoo and then with Madison Reed moisturizing shampoo. Since I'm not really being loving to my hair, I used the TGIN deep conditioner which I still love. I wore a plastic cap for a while and when I took it off my hair felt so butter soft. Being super lazy I still haven't rinsed it out. Instead I put in 4 flat twist on each side. My plan is to rinse later today but blow dry it and put flat twist back in. I think this is my go to until Spring.
> 
> Hopefully by Spring my hair will be longer and I feel more motivated to wear it curly
> 
> I was hoping K18 had a black friday sale but no dice. Just going to have to bite the bullet and pay full price. Need to go across town to Sephora and pick some up.


I just saw an ad on YT for a sale or a code.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair and the DE Oat and Henna gave me squeaky clean hair! I don’t think I will need to clarify for awhile. That was utterly ridiculous! Lol I’m styling my hair now and I’m still trying to figure out what method to use. This is straight up wet setting and not  a wash and go! It feels like I’m doing a roller set!

Well now I’m just taking big sections, applying product, since I still have to detangle due to clarifying my hair ( I used a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner afterwards). I’m smoothing the sections and keeping it moving, no raking or shingling. 
I won’t use that clarifying shampoo again 
unless it is extremely necessary. 

I like the stylers I am using today. They aren’t drying at all so far. Also, going 5 days without washing my hair and scalp is a no no! I had to stop doing my hair to take care of something. Now I gotta re-wet my hair again and hurry up before the rest of my head dries!!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m sitting under the dryer now. I used a gel and mousse instead of a custard and mousse. This will have a harder cast, but I’m fine with that. I used the African Pride stylers. I applied  a little bit of the Super Sonic conditioner for a leave-in to my crown.  The clarifying shampoo zapped all of the moisture out of my hair!

Out of the under the dyer! Boy, did I look like I had a Carefree Curl! Lol I sprayed a little CON Honey oil spray (I don’t know the name) and tried to fluff the coils out a bit. I don’t have a pick, so I couldn’t add more volume, but that’s ok. I don’t need to start picking my hair out like that. I played with my hair a bit, and now I got my scarf thingy on. I used the Curl Defining Gel. The hold felt like a medium hold, until I added the mousse. Products smell nice too. This set will hold up through the hot flashes.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m going to wash my hair Tuesday. I think waiting until Wednesday is too long. Saturday was day 1 of moisturizing my hair. This is why I love refresher sprays and light leave-in conditioning sprays.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was traveling for the holidays on wash day. I get home today but I probably won’t have the energy to wash. Today is day 10. I may wait until. Wednesday or Friday, but then detangling will be a pain.


----------



## Evolving78

Day 3 - my hair feels nice. I still have a crunch/hold but I used two stylers, so yeah… My scalp feels good and light so no allergy issues from the products. I’m happy with my choices.

I am also going to embrace my shrinkage. My hair is super springy and that’s great! Usually at this length is the cut off for me when it comes to wash and gos, but now I found a way to make them work, while retaining length, this will be my signature style. I don’t have time or patience for twists and I like to wash my hair 2x a week. I was so worried about job hunting and my hair. Now I have a styling option that works for my lifestyle and where I am trying to go in life. Thank the Lord for the Crown Act and I hope the movement continues until it’s just a way of being for all!

I may spray my hair today with my refresher, since I like sitting all up in front of space heaters! Lol I just like spraying stuff! I’m not on the No this and that journey, but I’m all for people properly washing their hair and black folks getting over the fear of water.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I re did my hair I think about a week ago (week ago) but now I’m being lazy and I need to get it together. 

imma pick up some African Pride Prepoo after work. I don’t have anymore. And detangle.

Being lazy in a washngo is not good for me. My hair will lock up on the ends in a minute. I don’t have patience to sit there endlessly so I will snip it away in a minute.

I put two ponytails in last night and shook it out this morning.   Stretchy fro for the win.


----------



## Evolving78

I wonder if I should pre-poo my hair? I think I would only do that if I went a whole week or more. That’s why I’m trying to go 3-4 days before I wash my hair. Yeah I don’t think I need to today.. 

Do you ladies pre-poo every wash day? How long do you go between washing or cowashing your hair?


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if I should pre-poo my hair? I think I would only do that if I went a whole week or more. That’s why I’m trying to go 3-4 days before I wash my hair. Yeah I don’t think I need to today..
> 
> Do you ladies pre-poo every wash day? How long do you go between washing or cowashing your hair?


I no longer pre-poo even if I go 10 days. But I do take more time up front rinsing and separating my strands under water before I shampoo. 

I typically cleanse, condition, style every 5 to 7 days because it is just easier to do my hair over the weekend. If I do my hair mid-week for whatever reason, I may just rinse and condition. It varies based on how lazy I am being. Sometimes mid-week I will rinse and condition and sometimes I will cleanse with a moisturizing shampoo and condition. I do sort of feel my way through my wash day and based it on what is going on with my hair at the moment.

I'm not as consistent with my routine as some of the other ladies because I switch between different styles.


----------



## Evolving78

@faithVA 
I just washed my hair and now I’m detangling it. I got out of the shower to do, since as soon as my hair got wet, it was shrinkage up! Me clarifying my hair Saturday Really did a number on me! Lol It’s not too bad, but I have to take my time now with detangling.


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> @faithVA
> I just washed my hair and now I’m detangling it. I got out of the shower to do, since as soon as my hair got wet, it was shrinkage up! Me clarifying my hair Saturday Really did a number on me! Lol It’s not too bad, but I have to take my time now with detangling.


After you clarified on Saturday, did you do your second shampoo with a very moisturizing shampoo? What was your second shampoo?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if I should pre-poo my hair? I think I would only do that if I went a whole week or more. That’s why I’m trying to go 3-4 days before I wash my hair. Yeah I don’t think I need to today..
> 
> Do you ladies pre-poo every wash day? How long do you go between washing or cowashing your hair?



Only pre-pooing I do is using olaplex. I try to wash every 5-6 ish days unless I'm in mini twists or have blowout or straightened. I'll cowash mini twists. Blowout / straightened hair I'll go 7-8ish days.


----------



## Evolving78

faithVA said:


> After you clarified on Saturday, did you do your second shampoo with a very moisturizing shampoo? What was your second shampoo?


That shampoo was not moisturizing enough. It was a moisture/protein balancing shampoo and DE Protein and Henna is a strengthening shampoo. I should have used DE Lavender.
I’m sitting under the dryer now. I set my hair with Nairobi. I used that Super Sonic conditioner for a leave-in. I will prepoo next wash day. I have that prepoo slimy stuff (I cannot think of the name right now).


----------



## faithVA

Evolving78 said:


> That shampoo was not moisturizing enough. It was a moisture/protein balancing shampoo and DE Protein and Henna is a strengthening shampoo. I should have used DE Lavender.
> I’m sitting under the dryer now. I set my hair with Nairobi. I used that Super Sonic conditioner for a leave-in. I will prepoo next wash day. I have that prepoo slimy stuff (I cannot think of the name right now).


Yes, your second shampoo should be highly moisturizing to return your hair to its proper state. It shouldn't be a protein or even an all purpose shampoo especially if you have small coils. This is the biggest lesson and blessing that I learned from them and it completely changed the way my hair acts. My second shampoo is always moisturizing no matter what else I do on cleanse day.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if I should pre-poo my hair? I think I would only do that if I went a whole week or more. That’s why I’m trying to go 3-4 days before I wash my hair. Yeah I don’t think I need to today..
> 
> Do you ladies pre-poo every wash day? How long do you go between washing or cowashing your hair?


I don’t pre-poo even if I go 10 days between washes. I just accept that detangling is going to take a bit longer and suffer through it. When I wash tomorow it’s going to be 12 days. I haven’t gone that long without washing since my vacation this summer. I’m not looking forward to it.


----------



## Evolving78

The Doux Super Sonic conditioner won’t do right by me.. smh I cowashed my hair, detangled, and applied that conditioner as a leave-in. I would have been better off spraying my hair with water.. I applied some Nairobi foam and I’m good until Saturday wash day.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t pre-poo even if I go 10 days between washes. I just accept that detangling is going to take a bit longer and suffer through it. When I wash tomorow it’s going to be 12 days. I haven’t gone that long without washing since my vacation this summer. I’m not looking forward to it.


Do you use a detangling spray?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

IDK what I did 'right' last wash day, but my hair is looking incredible for a Day 8 WNG.  I usually call it quits on Day 5 to re-do it.


----------



## Evolving78

sunshinebeautiful said:


> IDK what I did 'right' last wash day, but my hair is looking incredible for a Day 8 WNG.  I usually call it quits on Day 5 to re-do it.


What did you use?


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> Do you use a detangling spray?


I don’t. I detangle in the shower with conditioner in my hair.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> What did you use?



I didn't have all of my regular products on hand, but I used Nexxus Therappe shampoo, Nexxus Humectress conditioner, and Nurture for a one-product WNG. I'm not 100% sure if it was the products or the fact that the weather is a bit cooler/less humid in Florida this time of year. I'm going to use these products again when I wash tomorrow to see if it holds up the same way.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if I should pre-poo my hair? I think I would only do that if I went a whole week or more. That’s why I’m trying to go 3-4 days before I wash my hair. Yeah I don’t think I need to today..
> 
> Do you ladies pre-poo every wash day? How long do you go between washing or cowashing your hair?


I haven't pre-poo'd in years LOL! I feel like shampoos have gotten so much better and much more moisturizing than they were back in the day that pre-pooing seems like an unnecessary step.

If my hair is more tangled than usual, I found that using a good slippery cowash (like MJ Don't Want No Suds) does the trick.


----------



## GettingKinky

My BF order of UFD arrived. I could have sworn I ordered the 18oz containers but I got 32oz. 3 32oz containers for $45 + shipping- I feel like they made a mistake. This will last me forever, but I have no idea where I’m going to keep them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

That was the last washngo for me for a longggg time.  Just finished doing my hair. Took 2 hours.  SMH. 

detangling nightmare.  Tangled.  Knots.  My fault though so can’t be too mad

I cut an inch off all around.  Gonna keep my hair stretched for the remaining future.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

GettingKinky said:


> My BF order of UFD arrived. I could have sworn I ordered the 18oz containers but I got 32oz. 3 32oz containers for $45 + shipping- I feel like they made a mistake. This will last me forever, but I have no idea where I’m going to keep them.



Wow!


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> I haven't pre-poo'd in years LOL! I feel like shampoos have gotten so much better and much more moisturizing than they were back in the day that pre-pooing seems like an unnecessary step.
> 
> If my hair is more tangled than usual, I found that using a good slippery cowash (like MJ Don't Want No Suds) does the trick.


I prepoo’Ed and detangled before I shampooed my hair. I can actually detangle with the shampoo I usually use, but I shed a lot and wanted to remove as much hair as possible before I got my hair wet.  My hair is like little spirals and coils, therefore shed hairs get caught up in them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Inthink I’m allergic to something at my job.  
My eyes always start watering and turning red as soon as I get here.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m definitely in the in between stage. Probably will take 2 years to come out of it. I’m going to do my best to be patient and get creative with accessories and styling.


----------



## janaq2003

What are y’all using to smooth these roots out? I derange and smooth and the roots refuse to lay


----------



## Evolving78

janaq2003 said:


> What are y’all using to smooth these roots out? I derange and smooth and the roots refuse to lay


Apply product to the roots and smooth it in a downward motion. But it really depends on your texture. A heavy gel may work. No creams, mousse, light gels, etc.. Gels like Ecostyler. Any gels that have humectants in them will not do.


----------



## GettingKinky

janaq2003 said:


> What are y’all using to smooth these roots out? I derange and smooth and the roots refuse to lay


Make sure you are applying enough product to your roots. Also I used to have an issue that when I smoothed my roots,  I was actually removing a lot of the product. Make sure that isn’t happening when you smooth.


----------



## ckisland

Today, I washed with the Doux's Ladies First (really like) and conditioned with Super Sonic (pretty good). Then I styled my wash n'go with a smidge of Bee Girl Custard and a lot of Crazy Sexy Curl on top. 

I kind of love my results, but my 4b sections (around my ears) are acting a fool . I have white little balls of product all over that section and only that section! Luckily my canopy covers that area pretty well, but I'm still tempted to wash and redo my hair all over again


----------



## janaq2003

I need a new moisturizing shampoo- what are you ladies using?


----------



## janaq2003

ckisland said:


> Today, I washed with the Doux's Ladies First (really like) and conditioned with Super Sonic (pretty good). Then I styled my wash n'go with a smidge of Bee Girl Custard and a lot of Crazy Sexy Curl on top.
> 
> I kind of love my results, but my 4b sections (around my ears) are acting a fool . I have white little balls of product all over that section and only that section! Luckily my canopy covers that area pretty well, but I'm still tempted to wash and redo my hair all over again


Been there done that. I can’t stand it so I rewatch. You’re not gonna rest until you redo it.


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> Today, I washed with the Doux's Ladies First (really like) and conditioned with Super Sonic (pretty good). Then I styled my wash n'go with a smidge of Bee Girl Custard and a lot of Crazy Sexy Curl on top.
> 
> I kind of love my results, but my 4b sections (around my ears) are acting a fool . I have white little balls of product all over that section and only that section! Luckily my canopy covers that area pretty well, but I'm still tempted to wash and redo my hair all over again


Did you leave conditioner in your hair?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

janaq2003 said:


> I need a new moisturizing shampoo- what are you ladies using?



Budget friendly - Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Treat yo self friendly - Adwoa Beauty Baomint


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> Did you leave conditioner in your hair?


Nope! I only used those 2 products and I let it air dry.

Right before bed I went to band my hair. I've never seen so many flakes in my life. It's so bad. Wash day take 2 is happening first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## ckisland

janaq2003 said:


> I need a new moisturizing shampoo- what are you ladies using?


I love Miss Jessie's Harm Me Knot. It's my go to shampoo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

ckisland said:


> Today, I washed with the Doux's Ladies First (really like) and conditioned with Super Sonic (pretty good). Then I styled my wash n'go with a smidge of Bee Girl Custard and a lot of Crazy Sexy Curl on top.
> 
> I kind of love my results, but my 4b sections (around my ears) are acting a fool . I have white little balls of product all over that section and only that section! Luckily my canopy covers that area pretty well, but I'm still tempted to wash and redo my hair all over again


Yanno the same thing happens to my 4b section above my ears on each side with styling products @ckisland


----------



## ckisland

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Yanno the same thing happens to my 4b section above my ears on each side with styling products @ckisland


That area is so finnicky


----------



## ckisland

Wash day take 2 is looking good so far!!
I washed, twice, with Ladies First and conditioned with Super Sonic. While in the shower, I applied the teeniest bit of Bee Custard to each soaking wet section. I blowdried enough for my hair to stop dripping. My hair's like 85% dry and there's still a firm hold  . I can't believe the Doux have the nerve to say that this custard has no crunch and a medium hold. Where? Just let it be the strong hold gel it truly is  .


----------



## GettingKinky

I am in the process of using up my non staple products. Yesterday I cut open my ICH to scrape out the last bits. I probably have 1-2 more uses. Then I’ll switch to using up my kinky Curly Custard.  That will probably last me 2-3 months. 

So by March I should be back to UFD + jello shot. I have soooo much of both that I won’t run out for at least a year.

I really like the result of ICH, but it doesn’t have the hold of jello shot and it’s not black owned


----------



## GettingKinky

I booked a curly cut appointment with the stylist that is very near me. She still hasn’t added a cut only option. So I have to pay for a cut and wash/style and I will be there for 2.5 or more hours. I really want her to add a dry cut only service.
It will be almost exactly 6 months since my last cut and I definitely need my hair shaped up, and my ends trimmed. But for how much she charges I don’t see myself going more than 2x a year.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> I booked a curly cut appointment with the stylist that is very near me. She still hasn’t added a cut only option. So I have to pay for a cut and wash/style and I will be there for 2.5 or more hours. I really want her to add a dry cut only service.
> It will be almost exactly 6 months since my last cut and I definitely need my hair shaped up, and my ends trimmed. But for how much she charges I don’t see myself going more than 2x a year.


Let us know how your appointment and service goes! I hope you have wonderful experience!


----------



## Evolving78

I need to wash my hair today!! I’ve been rocking slouchy hats and been in a rut, so I need to do something about it. The last time I washed my hair, I left the conditioner in and just kept it moving. It’s been 7 days. I think I stopped myself from cutting this blonde out. I would lose the little bit of length I got, but I know I would gain it back by next spring. I think after all of this, I won’t bleach my hair to light blonde again. I won’t say never, but light blonde it too much work.
I might use a gel today instead of mousse.


----------



## ckisland

Had wash day yesterday. I used Suave Clarifying shampoo and conditioned with my usual DC. I styled with just Big Poppa and I kinda wish that I had ordered 2 jars of that instead of any Bee Girl Custard. It's just so good. 

I wasn't feeling the shape of hair yesterday and was seriously considering how to cut it into a shape. Well I pineappled overnight and I'm in love  I love love love the length of my hair right now.


----------



## Napp

Evolving78 said:


> I need to wash my hair today!! I’ve been rocking slouchy hats and been in a rut, so I need to do something about it. The last time I washed my hair, I left the conditioner in and just kept it moving. It’s been 7 days. I think I stopped myself from cutting this blonde out. I would lose the little bit of length I got, but I know I would gain it back by next spring. I think after all of this, I won’t bleach my hair to light blonde again. I won’t say never, but light blonde it too much work.
> I might use a gel today instead of mousse.


Can you just dye it your natural hair color? That way you won’t have to cut?


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> Can you just dye it your natural hair color? That way you won’t have to cut?


I do have a fun  semipermanent color around here I was contemplating about. Brown will turn my hair green. I would have to get some reddish brown color to gradually get back to brown.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair yesterday.. My hormones have me off balance right now, but I’m trying not to get totally off track. So I washed my hair, detangled, put my hair in twists, and trimmed my hair ends. I left the conditioner in since it can be used as a leave-in.

 I plan to wash my hair tomorrow, color, and style. Not sure if I’m going to use the African Pride gel or the mousse, or Mielle custard. I will use the Mielle leave-in. I might pin the sides up or do two or three small flat twists on the side. I may not do that at all! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Why is KCC such a hit or a miss? I tried it years ago and I didn’t like it one bit. I think it was cool for my DD though. My issue was the application (I didn’t like how it felt going on) and shrinkage.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> Why is KCC such a hit or a miss? I tried it years ago and I didn’t like it one bit. I think it was cool for my DD though. My issue was the application (I didn’t like how it felt going on) and shrinkage.


I like KCC, but I like Ecoslay jello shot so much better. 
I have one last tub of KCC that I’m going to use up early next year.


----------



## GGsKin

Evolving78 said:


> Why is KCC such a hit or a miss? I tried it years ago and I didn’t like it one bit. I think it was cool for my DD though. My issue was the application (*I didn’t like how it felt going on*) and shrinkage.





GettingKinky said:


> I like KCC, but I like Ecoslay jello shot so much better.
> I have one last tub of KCC that I’m going to use up early next year.


I like both, but KCC is my fave. The bolded is how I feel about Jello Shot with application.


----------



## Evolving78

Ladies, does the jello shot feel like jello?


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> Ladies, does the jello shot feel like jello?


Jello shot is lumpier than jello and less firm than jello.  I don’t like applying it to bare hair because it’s hard to spread.  But it’s great on top of knot today or UFD and the hold is superb. I stock up every year during their Labor Day sale and store it in my freezer.


----------



## Evolving78

I found my combo, I will not be deviating from it! Mielle Pom  leave-in and custard, and AP Rosewater something mousse.

I was not having a good wash day and styling session, so I decided to re-wash my hair and re-style it. I also thought I could just not detangle my hair again after I rinsed out the color, so with the whole do over thing, I decided to detangle my hair with my detangling brush while styling. I really had to remove all of the shed hair.
I’m sitting under the dryer now, and will see if I want to give my hair a little bit of lift, or leave it alone.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> I found my combo, I will not be deviating from it! Mielle Pom  leave-in and custard, and AP Rosewater something mousse.
> 
> I was not having a good wash day and styling session, so I decided to re-wash my hair and re-style it. I also thought I could just not detangle my hair again after I rinsed out the color, so with the whole do over thing, I decided to detangle my hair with my detangling brush while styling. I really had to remove all of the shed hair.
> I’m sitting under the dryer now, and will see if I want to give my hair a little bit of lift, or leave it alone.


Do you get strong hold from this combo?


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> Do you get strong hold from this combo?


I’ll let you know tomorrow! As far as today, it’s holding up extremely well!


----------



## Evolving78

Evolving78 said:


> I’ll let you know tomorrow! As far as today, it’s holding up extremely well!


@GettingKinky 
Second day hair is holding up nicely! Slight crunch, but soft (not dry-crusty). It has a Nice shine to it. I didn’t use anything to refresh. I just fluffed out my hair and kept it moving.


----------



## ckisland

I styled my hair using Mousse Def under Big Poppa and I don't think I like it. The definition is good but it's kinda dry. I love my results with Big Poppa by itself but the results only last a few days.


----------



## Evolving78

Hair is still holding up nicely! Feels soft, no frizz, and no drying hold. I will wash today because I don’t want to cause issues when it comes to dryness and detangling.


----------



## ckisland

I'm on day 4 of this wash n'go and it's growing on me   . It's both big and long and it's gotten softer, so I'm happy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Where the pictures at lady? @ckisland


----------



## GettingKinky

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Where the pictures at lady? @ckisland


I was just about to ask the same.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my curly cut yesterday. She styles my hair so differently than I do. She spends a lot more time smoothing than I do. And rakes in small sections and she rakes slowly so my hair doesn’t spring up as much as when I rake so my hair is a lot more elongated.  It looks completely different and I’m not sure I like it, but I may try it next time I wash. 
She also dries on cool, so it takes her forever to dry my hair. I was there for close to 3 hours and my hair still wasn’t fully dry when I left.

On the plus side, when I asked her if I had waited too long between trims, she said my timing seemed good. So I’m going to keep my 6 month trim schedule I think that will help me retain length better. She thought I had been there only 4 months ago so she’s probably sad that she’s losing out on one visit/year. But she’s super expensive and twice a year is more reasonable for me.


----------



## Napp

GettingKinky said:


> I got my curly cut yesterday. She styles my hair so differently than I do. She spends a lot more time smoothing than I do. And rakes in small sections and she rakes slowly so my hair doesn’t spring up as much as when I rake so my hair is a lot more elongated.  It looks completely different and I’m not sure I like it, but I may try it next time I wash.
> She also dries on cool, so it takes her forever to dry my hair. I was there for close to 3 hours and my hair still wasn’t fully dry when I left.
> 
> On the plus side, when I asked her if I had waited too long between trims, she said my timing seemed good. So I’m going to keep my 6 month trim schedule I think that will help me retain length better. She thought I had been there only 4 months ago so she’s probably sad that she’s losing out on one visit/year. But she’s super expensive and twice a year is more reasonable for me.


Pics?!?


----------



## ckisland

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Where the pictures at lady? @ckisland


Here you go! This is the end of day 4.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m sitting under the dryer now. I let time slip away yesterday, so I washed my hair today. Great wash day! My hair is back on track. I used my little combo with Mielle Pom custard and AP rose water mousse. It took a long time styling my hair, since I applied product, sprayed with water and smoothed it    in, used my detangling brush, then applied mousse to small sections. 

My hair felt good on day 5 (today), but I didn’t want to take any chances. I was contemplating using a pre-poo, but decided against it.  I feel like I am starting to get my rhythm with styling and wearing a wash and go beyond one day.


----------



## ckisland

I just finished my hair. I washed with Lady's First and conditioned with Super Sonic. I styled my hair with Crazy Sexy Curl by itself and blowdried it completely dry. I scrunched to get more of a curl. It took me only 30 mins from washing to styling.

I'm loving the results so far! Volume and definition! Let's go!!


----------



## Napp

ckisland said:


> I just finished my hair. I washed with Lady's First and conditioned with Super Sonic. I styled my hair with Crazy Sexy Curl by itself and blowdried it completely dry. I scrunched to get more of a curl. It took me only 30 mins from washing to styling.
> 
> I'm loving the results so far! Volume and definition! Let's go!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 485205View attachment 485207View attachment 485209


Great results! I really like crazysexycurl mousse. I have a little bit left that I’m saving if I ever do a wash and go again lol


----------



## GettingKinky

This is my hair one day after my cut & styling. Sleeping in my slap made it look a lot more uneven than it did yesterday. And her styling makes it look so flat and low volume.
She cut it on my styling and I liked how it looked at that point. I like my curly hair, but it’s very unpredictable. But I won’t rewash until I get back from visiting my family for Christmas.


----------



## OhTall1

I tried something different - finger coils using Camille Rose butter gel as both a leave in and styler.  My hair is not photogenic because it actually looks better in real life.  I wasn't super thorough in my coiling so my roots are puffy but that's giving it some volume.  Still I'm not sure I'm feeling it.  I'll see how it lasts.

I've been growing my hair out, but I just went back and looked at pics in my album of my tapered fro.  I miss it.  I may go back to it next year.


----------



## bubbles12345

GettingKinky said:


> I got my curly cut yesterday. She styles my hair so differently than I do. She spends a lot more time smoothing than I do. And rakes in small sections and she rakes slowly so my hair doesn’t spring up as much as when I rake so my hair is a lot more elongated.  It looks completely different and I’m not sure I like it, but I may try it next time I wash.
> She also dries on cool, so it takes her forever to dry my hair. I was there for close to 3 hours and my hair still wasn’t fully dry when I left.
> 
> On the plus side, when I asked her if I had waited too long between trims, she said my timing seemed good. So I’m going to keep my 6 month trim schedule I think that will help me retain length better. She thought I had been there only 4 months ago so she’s probably sad that she’s losing out on one visit/year. But she’s super expensive and twice a year is more reasonable for me.



Yeah that's I don't go every 3 months any more. They cut off way too much hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

bubbles12345 said:


> Yeah that's I don't go every 3 months any more. They cut off way too much hair.


They do cut quite a bit. They say it’s just a little, but it only seems like a little because it’s curly.  I find that they cut at least an inch of hair. I’m contemplating switching to cuts on blown out hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Great second day hair. It’s colder than the dickens out here, so I’ll probably just put my slap cap back on.


----------



## colorful_coils

Any tips on trimming your own hair at home? I'm done with salons and professional stylists for the foreseeable future. I just came back from the salon near me, and they cut off all the length I grew this year. I genuinely feel like I could cry, especially since my hair is so slow to grow.

I've tried different stylists in my area over the years, and I either lose a lot of length in the name of perfect shape (even though I've told every single one that I just want a trim and shape doesn't matter to me that much), or they don't know how to deal with kinky hair. The one stylist who respected my wishes and was skilled with my hair has retired unfortunately. And I know how to style my hair - all I need is a trim on my curly hair. At this point, I'm going to stop wasting money only to end up in tears.


----------



## bubbles12345

colorful_coils said:


> Any tips on trimming your own hair at home? I'm done with salons and professional stylists for the foreseeable future. I just came back from the salon near me, and they cut off all the length I grew this year. I genuinely feel like I could cry, especially since my hair is so slow to grow.
> 
> I've tried different stylists in my area over the years, and I either lose a lot of length in the name of perfect shape (even though I've told every single one that I just want a trim and shape doesn't matter to me that much), or they don't know how to deal with kinky hair. The one stylist who respected my wishes and was skilled with my hair has retired unfortunately. And I know how to style my hair - all I need is a trim on my curly hair. At this point, I'm going to stop wasting money only to end up in tears.



So sorry this happened to you. This happened to me too. I'm still not over it and get upset every time I think about it. My hair could have been this long by now. Grrr. All that work for nothing.

I'm not getting trims by a cut it kinky stylist again for now. I try to do my own trims in twists now. That's all I got. I'll see how effective it is in a year. But so far so good.


----------



## Evolving78

@colorful_coils 
I currently trim my hair in twists.


----------



## ckisland

So my hair lasted two days LOL!! Mousse would be for me if I wanted to do my hair daily. . .but I don't. Nothing else gives me the longevity of Coily Custard.


----------



## ckisland

@colorful_coils Do you mind trimming on blowdried hair? It's pretty easy to do. When I trim, I cut a small section at a time and then I do the same section on the other side of my head. I've have no trouble keeping my hair even that way.


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> So my hair lasted two days LOL!! Mousse would be for me if I wanted to do my hair daily. . .but I don't. Nothing else gives me the longevity of Coily Custard.


What coily custard? I love mousse and it works well for me, but now that I’m getting the hand of using a custard, it’s my new boo!


----------



## Evolving78

I got a cheapie conditioner to use for a rinse out and detangle. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. I hope I can cut down on styling time. Doing small sections is salon work!! It turns into a wet set, instead of a wash and go.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> What coily custard? I love mousse and it works well for me, but now that I’m getting the hand of using a custard, it’s my new boo!


Miss Jessie's Coily Custard. I use it with MJ Leave-in Condish underneath. It's the bomb. It's very glycerin forward, which I love. Gives me the perfect balance of moisture, definition and hold.


----------



## Evolving78

I will definitely wash my hair today! My hair feels fine, but I can feel the moisture fading away. It is cold and windy as the dickens out here and there is no humidity! I have the heat on high in my home too. My body is dry and dehydrated period!


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> I got a cheapie conditioner to use for a rinse out and detangle. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. I hope I can cut down on styling time. Doing small sections is salon work!! It turns into a wet set, instead of a wash and go.


Yep. In the salon they spend A LOT of time on smoothing and styling. I don’t have that kind of patience.


----------



## Evolving78

I had a lot going on yesterday, so I didn’t get a chance to wash and set my hair. My hair still feels nice, but today is the day.

I’m sitting under the dryer now….I didn’t have a good experience. I don’t know if it has something to do with the water, or I didn’t use a conditioner with silicone. Also, I tried to rush through with applying the custard and called myself not detangling again, so when I applied the mousse, I decided to section my hair off more and use the detangling brush to remove any tangles and shed hairs I didn’t get the first time. I really think it’s my water (hard) and trying to go silicone free with conditioner.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> I will definitely wash my hair today! My hair feels fine, but I can feel the moisture fading away. It is cold and windy as the dickens out here and there is no humidity! I have the heat on high in my home too. My body is dry and dehydrated period!


I'm experiencing the same thing!! I'm just dry all over. I think that I'm going to start bunning to protect my hair from the heat and cold.


----------



## Evolving78

My hair feels like I should wash it today. I will use a conditioner with comes and use a shampoo or rinse that might help with the hard water.

So I realized I don’t have any conditioners with cones in them..  But I had a good wash day experience today. I’m sitting under the dryer now. This should last me until Sunday. I need to stay on my wash day schedule.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> My hair feels like I should wash it today. I will use a conditioner with comes and use a shampoo or rinse that might help with the hard water.
> 
> So I realized I don’t have any conditioners with cones in them..  But I had a good wash day experience today. I’m sitting under the dryer now. This should last me until Sunday. I need to stay on my wash day schedule.


Why do you want to use a conditioner with cones?


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you want to use a conditioner with cones?


A coating of protection. I have super fine, color treated hair. I have always shampooed my hair 2-3 times a week, so buildup from cones hasn’t really been an issue for me. I live for sulfates and cones!! Lol


----------



## DVAntDany

janaq2003 said:


> What are y’all using to smooth these roots out? I derange and smooth and the roots refuse to lay


I apply product in small sections starting from root to ends. Some products can penetrate sections of hair better than others. It depends on the product if it works better on wet vs damp hair. What are you using?


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> I booked a curly cut appointment with the stylist that is very near me. She still hasn’t added a cut only option. So I have to pay for a cut and wash/style and I will be there for 2.5 or more hours. I really want her to add a dry cut only service.
> It will be almost exactly 6 months since my last cut and I definitely need my hair shaped up, and my ends trimmed. But for how much she charges I don’t see myself going more than 2x a year.


Yeah, they are getting crazy with these prices.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Yanno the same thing happens to my 4b section above my ears on each side with styling products @ckisland
> ckisland said:
> Today, I washed with the Doux's Ladies First (really like) and conditioned with Super Sonic (pretty good). Then I styled my wash n'go with a smidge of Bee Girl Custard and a lot of Crazy Sexy Curl on top.
> 
> I kind of love my results, but my 4b sections (around my ears) are acting a fool . I have white little balls of product all over that section and only that section! Luckily my canopy covers that area pretty well, but I'm still tempted to wash and redo my hair all over again




This must be a common thing. I get that too in the same area depending on the product.


----------



## DVAntDany

GettingKinky said:


> They do cut quite a bit. They say it’s just a little, but it only seems like a little because it’s curly.  I find that they cut at least an inch of hair. I’m contemplating switching to cuts on blown out hair.


It seems to be more predictable that way. They can physically show you how much they are cutting before they snip anything away. It's been the easiest and most cost efficient way for me this year.


----------



## DVAntDany

colorful_coils said:


> Any tips on trimming your own hair at home? I'm done with salons and professional stylists for the foreseeable future. I just came back from the salon near me, and they cut off all the length I grew this year. I genuinely feel like I could cry, especially since my hair is so slow to grow.
> 
> I've tried different stylists in my area over the years, and I either lose a lot of length in the name of perfect shape (even though I've told every single one that I just want a trim and shape doesn't matter to me that much), or they don't know how to deal with kinky hair. The one stylist who respected my wishes and was skilled with my hair has retired unfortunately. And I know how to style my hair - all I need is a trim on my curly hair. At this point, I'm going to stop wasting money only to end up in tears.


I have yet to cut my own hair at home, but Manes By Mell on YouTube has several videos on how to do dry curly cuts at home and maintain a shape.


----------



## DVAntDany

Everybody, please tell me which products you love and dislike from Miss Jessie's and why. I want to try a few products while they still have their buy 1 get one 50% off sale. I already skipped the everything 30% off sale. Basically, I've tried every store that carries Miss Jessie's in a 60 mile radius and can't find Curly Meringue. I want to give it a try because CurlyCalynna from TikTok and Instagram recommended it as one of the cream stylers that she likes.

I've been trying Miss Jessie's Feather Soft Curls and I really like it. It's impressive that a lotion could give me this much definition, be soft to the touch and dry quickly. It leave far less white residue than Pillow Soft Curls and Pattern Beauty Curl Gel. I tried it twice before I recently straightened my hair. It doesn't last long, but it washes out easily. I want to see what other products I have been missing out on if I have to pay shipping. 


This is feather soft curls day 1.


----------



## Evolving78

DVAntDany said:


> This must be a common thing. I get that too in the same area depending on the product.


I wonder if it’s white balls, or foamy crystallized product at the ends of the curls?


----------



## Evolving78

Day 2
My hair feels nice! 
Ladies, what is a great moisturizing conditioner that provides slip, slick, soft, and manageable hair?
Nothing that has anything to do with strengthening, rebuilding, protect, etc..


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> Day 2
> My hair feels nice!
> Ladies, what is a great moisturizing conditioner that provides slip, slick, soft, and manageable hair?
> Nothing that has anything to do with strengthening, rebuilding, protect, etc..



I think Eva NYC Therapy Mask would fit the bill. It says Mask in the title but the instructions say to leave on for 2-5 minutes, like a regular conditioner. Giovanni Smooth as Silk might fit what you are looking for as well.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

DVAntDany said:


> Everybody, please tell me which products you love and dislike from Miss Jessie's and why. I want to try a few products while they still have their buy 1 get one 50% off sale. I already skipped the everything 30% off sale. Basically, I've tried every store that carries Miss Jessie's in a 60 mile radius and can't find Curly Meringue. I want to give it a try because CurlyCalynna from TikTok and Instagram recommended it as one of the cream stylers that she likes.
> 
> I've been trying Miss Jessie's Feather Soft Curls and I really like it. It's impressive that a lotion could give me this much definition, be soft to the touch and dry quickly. It leave far less white residue than Pillow Soft Curls and Pattern Beauty Curl Gel. I tried it twice before I recently straightened my hair. It doesn't last long, but it washes out easily. I want to see what other products I have been missing out on if I have to pay shipping.
> 
> View attachment 485467
> This is feather soft curls day 1.



I have nothing helpful to say other than I love you hair lol. I haven't tried any Miss Jessie's products.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> I think Eva NYC Therapy Mask would fit the bill. It says Mask in the title but the instructions say to leave on for 2-5 minutes, like a regular conditioner. Giovanni Smooth as Silk might fit what you are looking for as well.


I used to use Giovanni years ago. I’m trying to remember why I stopped. I think after using that, I went back to Keracare, then switched to Design Essentials and Essations.


----------



## ckisland

DVAntDany said:


> Everybody, please tell me which products you love and dislike from Miss Jessie's and why. I want to try a few products while they still have their buy 1 get one 50% off sale. I already skipped the everything 30% off sale. Basically, I've tried every store that carries Miss Jessie's in a 60 mile radius and can't find Curly Meringue. I want to give it a try because CurlyCalynna from TikTok and Instagram recommended it as one of the cream stylers that she likes.
> 
> I've been trying Miss Jessie's Feather Soft Curls and I really like it. It's impressive that a lotion could give me this much definition, be soft to the touch and dry quickly. It leave far less white residue than Pillow Soft Curls and Pattern Beauty Curl Gel. I tried it twice before I recently straightened my hair. It doesn't last long, but it washes out easily. I want to see what other products I have been missing out on if I have to pay shipping.
> 
> View attachment 485467
> This is feather soft curls day 1.


Yout hair looks great!!!! 
I love Miss Jessie's!! The Leave-in Condish, Coily Custard and Honey Curls are my jams. Multicultural Curls (the lotion) is the best out of the lotion stylers for my hair.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if it’s white balls, or foamy crystallized product at the ends of the curls?


For me, it'll be foamy product throughout the length of my 4b sections.


----------



## colorful_coils

Thank you all for the kind words and suggestions. I feel a lot more confident about being able to manage my hair by myself going forward. Going to keep doing buns and wash-n-go's as that's what helped me get to my past length. Lookng forward to learning more from y'all in the new year!!


----------



## colorful_coils

Evolving78 said:


> Day 2
> My hair feels nice!
> Ladies, what is a great moisturizing conditioner that provides slip, slick, soft, and manageable hair?
> Nothing that has anything to do with strengthening, rebuilding, protect, etc..


I really like the Innersense Hydrating Conditioner! I will warn that it has some protein in it, though it seems to be a low amount. You also need a lot of water to really get that lovely slip.

Other than that, I find that good DCs make for great conditioners. The adwoa beauty baomint, the Miche Beauty Indulge, and the Shescentit Plum Nectar are all excellent for everything you're looking for. 

Regardless of what you choose, I find that best option is the one that "foams" up in your hair with you marry it with the water.


----------



## Evolving78

I used Super Sonic as a leave-in with Mielle leave-in because a sista is running low on Mielle! For next year, I’m sticking with black owned products.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> Day 2
> My hair feels nice!
> Ladies, what is a great moisturizing conditioner that provides slip, slick, soft, and manageable hair?
> Nothing that has anything to do with strengthening, rebuilding, protect, etc..


My favorite conditioner is Briogeo Be Gentle Be Kind. It has great slip. I just wish it came in bottles larger than 8oz.


----------



## Evolving78

I do use a hair treatment, so that’s why I just need just need a great creamy rinse out conditioner. Thanks ladies for the recs!


----------



## GettingKinky

I used KCKT + KCCC today for the first time in a long time. 
KCKT is definitely easier to use than UFD. It doesn’t squirt out if my hand while I’m spreading it out. But it also doesn’t hold water as well as UFD. I’m very curious to see how this lasts over the week. 
I think my jar of KCCC will last me a few months so I have time to perfect using it again.


----------



## DVAntDany

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if it’s white balls, or foamy crystallized product at the ends of the curls?


If I do the BGC method of putting on hair products, I can get the little ball only on that portion of hair. For instance, using Mielle Pom & Honey Coil Custard will turn to ball on those strands if I saturate the hair in large sections on soaking wet in the shower hair and use additional water. Maybe my conditioner is not rinsed out enough, but it has happened each time I do that way. When I apply it with less water that does not happen.

The foamy crystallized product is a toss up for me. My silkier parts do that sometimes before the spongier parts will. Sometimes I'll get it at the roots before the ends. It really depends on the product. The Doux Bee Curl Custard does this on my roots.


----------



## DVAntDany

Miss Jessie's sale was a bust. Several products didn't qualify and the shipping was over $10. Then I reread all of the reviews of Curly Meringue and it really didn't sound like something I'd want. So I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm starting off 2023 with fresh ends! Woop! I got a blowdry and trim on New Year's Eve and I plan on doing wash and gos the rest of the year.


----------



## GGsKin

I washed my hair tonight. Shampooed with Olapex no.4, conditioned with Sukin Hydrating conditioner in the shower. I squeezed in a little Miche custard before going in with my diluted KCC. I put two braids in the front and diffused for about 45mins, then wrapped up in a silk scarf for bed. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

DVAntDany said:


> Miss Jessie's sale was a bust. Several products didn't qualify and the shipping was over $10. Then I reread all of the reviews of Curly Meringue and it really didn't sound like something I'd want. So I didn't buy anything.


@DVAntDany  I have some products if you want to
Buy discounted? If you’re in NJ you can come get them lol. If not I can ship. I’ll check in the am but I think I have the meringue and a few other stylers brand new


----------



## GettingKinky

GGsKin said:


> I washed my hair tonight. Shampooed with Olapex no.4, conditioned with Sukin Hydrating conditioner in the shower. I squeezed in a little Miche custard before going in with my diluted KCC. I put two braids in the front and diffused for about 45mins, then wrapped up in a silk scarf for bed. Back to work tomorrow.


I am sooo not ready to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

I was tempted to cut this blonde out of my hair again.. I decided to just dust a few sections in the crown. I’m sitting here now with leave-in and a plastic cap. I will style my hair in an hour or so.

I hate having to clean up the bathroom during hair wash day. I clean the bathroom daily, but getting up hair and product is not the business!


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> I was tempted to cut this blonde out of my hair again.. I decided to just dust a few sections in the crown. I’m sitting here now with leave-in and a plastic cap. I will style my hair in an hour or so.
> 
> I hate having to clean up the bathroom during hair wash day. I clean the bathroom daily, but getting up hair and product is not the business!


This is why I do my entire process in the shower. It’s so much easier to clean up. I got a shower mirror so I can see what I’m doing.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> This is why I do my entire process in the shower. It’s so much easier to clean up. I got a shower mirror so I can see what I’m doing.


I specifically hate cleaning the shower!! Lol I hate picking up hair! I have a small wet vac and I use wipes to pick up the hair first, then I spray the shower down with cleaning spray and scrub. I do that anyway, since I have a hairy family,  but I hate it!! I clean the shower after each use.


----------



## GettingKinky

Evolving78 said:


> I specifically hate cleaning the shower!! Lol I hate picking up hair! I have a small wet vac and I use wipes to pick up the hair first, then I spray the shower down with cleaning spray and scrub. I do that anyway, since I have a hairy family,  but I hate it!! I clean the shower after each use.


Yeah cleaning the shower sucks, but there’s no avoiding that. If I apply my products outside of the shower I inevitably get gel on the counters and the floor and then I have an even bigger mess.


----------



## Evolving78

Finished my hair.. I don’t feel like sitting under the dryer. I used only the custard throughout the majority of my hair and used the custard and mousse in the front. I like the shine of the custard only and the way my coils look. I will probably just use the custard only next wash.


----------



## Evolving78

I got some Mielle Pom conditioner.. It doesn’t have cones it in! I’ll try it out Saturday. That will be my day 5.  I’m going to use the shampoo that goes with it to see how it really works. If it works well, I’ll just stick with that entire line. The shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, custard, and I may get the mousse.


----------



## DVAntDany

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @DVAntDany  I have some products if you want to
> Buy discounted? If you’re in NJ you can come get them lol. If not I can ship. I’ll check in the am but I think I have the meringue and a few other stylers brand new


I’d love that. Unfortunately, I am all the way in Alabama. So I won’t be waltzing up there to pick up anything anytime soon. I’ll message you.


----------



## Evolving78

I will be pre-detangling my hair if I go 5 days or more. My last wash session was forever and a day, due to detangling!


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m on day 5 of my KCKT/KCCC wash n go and it’s still looking good. I haven’t used this combo since late 2020 - I think my hair and my technique are in a much better place than they were then. If I knew then what I know now, I may have never switched away from this combo. I need to see how it holds up next week when I have more sweaty workouts planned, but I think this will be my backup to UFD/Jello shot.


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> Day 2
> My hair feels nice!
> Ladies, what is a great moisturizing conditioner that provides slip, slick, soft, and manageable hair?
> Nothing that has anything to do with strengthening, rebuilding, protect, etc..


My favorite deep conditioner is TGIN Miracle Repairx Deep Hydrating Hair Mask. Another great one is Obia Naturals Babassu Oil Deep Conditioner. It's nice and foamy and protein free. 
​


----------



## fluffyforever

I’m still doing wash in goes. Most days I use Innersense hydrating hair bath, ag boost with trepadora quinoa, and then ufd and ich. My hair is the softest it’s ever been and with great definition. I think the key is the amount of water and products. Getting that ratio right is important.

I notice that I used to hate the way UFD felt on my hair, like it was hard to spread and caused tangles. But now that my hair is more moisturized and has smoother shafts, it’s much easier to spread.


----------



## Evolving78

fluffyforever said:


> I’m still doing wash in goes. Most days I use Innersense hydrating hair bath, ag boost with trepadora quinoa, and then ufd and ich. My hair is the softest it’s ever been and with great definition. I think the key is the amount of water and products. Getting that ratio right is important.
> 
> I notice that I used to hate the way UFD felt on my hair, like it was hard to spread and caused tangles. But now that my hair is more moisturized and has smoother shafts, it’s much easier to spread.


That’s how I felt about the Mielle custard at first.


----------



## ckisland

Washed my hair today after a week of having it straight. I didn't see anything alarming, so I'm happy.

I shampooed with Suave Clarifying and Lady's First. DC'd with TGIN and styled with Bee Girl Custard. I finally figured out how to get a softer hold! I had to use smaller sections and soak each section with water using my hands. I used a blowdryer to dry my hair all the way. The downside to having a lighter hold is that my hair is pretty frizzy. If it lasts for a few days, I think I'll be satisfied.


----------



## ckisland

Y'all! My hair is so dry. I know better than to use Bee Custard by itself. I'll be washing again tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> Y'all! My hair is so dry. I know better than to use Bee Custard by itself. I'll be washing again tomorrow


I wonder if you can use the Super Sonic conditioner under it? It is a leave-in as well as a rinse-out. I would test it out on the back of my hand to see if it plays well with each other first.


----------



## Evolving78

I just pre-detangled my hair and twisted it in sections. I didn’t get around to washing my hair, since my body was feeling off and I’m dealing with a migraine. If I don’t wash today, tomorrow will be day 7. I sprayed my hair with a leave-in spray and a light oil spray yesterday and Friday, so my hair wouldn’t just completely dry out. I used a light detangling spray today, so my shampoo won’t have to work hard.


----------



## Nightingale

ckisland said:


> Y'all! My hair is so dry. I know better than to use Bee Custard by itself. I'll be washing again tomorrow



I was just popping in here to say how much I loved my Bee Girl Custard only WnG . I think the results must be somewhat texture dependent because a few fine hair ladies I follow had unsatisfactory results (breakably hard cast and dryness), whereas my coarse hair had regular cast and no dry feeling at all. Do you have fine hair @ckisland ?


----------



## ckisland

Nightingale said:


> I was just popping in here to say how much I loved my Bee Girl Custard only WnG . I think the results must be somewhat texture dependent because a few fine hair ladies I follow had unsatisfactory results (breakably hard cast and dryness), whereas my coarse hair had regular cast and no dry feeling at all. Do you have fine hair @ckisland ?


I think that my results are okay. I just like super soft hair LOL!
That's interesting, but I don't have fine strands either. Mine are range from coarse to normal. It may be a porosity thing! I remember one of the owners saying that your porosity changes the hold.

I have low to normal porosity. What about you?


----------



## ckisland

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder if you can use the Super Sonic conditioner under it? It is a leave-in as well as a rinse-out. I would test it out on the back of my hand to see if it plays well with each other first.


I thought the same thing, but when I tested it in my hands, it was a no-go. But Big Poppa works great underneath! I was just trying it out again to see if there was any hope of it being a solo styler.


----------



## ckisland

It was another Doux wash day! 
I used Lady's First and Super Sonic and finger detangled. I switched the order, and used Mousse Def on top of Big Poppa. It gave me more piecey curls (I didn't scrunch this time), but the softness is unreal!


----------



## Nightingale

ckisland said:


> I think that my results are okay. I just like super soft hair LOL!
> That's interesting, but I don't have fine strands either. Mine are range from coarse to normal. It may be a porosity thing! I remember one of the owners saying that your porosity changes the hold.
> 
> I have low to normal porosity. What about you?



I'm a low po head too. Hmm...


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m enjoying my latest haircut. After my first cut with this stylist I wasn’t sure if I liked the way she cut my hair, but this cut/trim I like.

I’m getting a lot of shrinkage with my KC wash n gos, but my hair still looks good.

this make a me a little nervous about adding trims on blown out hair into the mix, but I think that’s the best way to preserve length while keeping my ends in good shape. And it’s a lot cheaper.


----------



## DVAntDany

I swear I think Mielle is secretly listening to me. They are releasing an Air Dry Styling Gel and Lotion in the Pomegranate and Honey Line on the 13th.

I feel confident in trying out theirs because none of their other products have ever left my hair coated in white. These might be the ones you all and I can stop looking for a quick midweek styler.


----------



## GettingKinky

DVAntDany said:


> I swear I think Mielle is secretly listening to me. They are releasing an Air Dry Styling Gel and Lotion in the Pomegranate and Honey Line on the 13th.
> 
> I feel confident in trying out theirs because none of their other products have ever left my hair coated in white. These might be the ones you all and I can stop looking for a quick midweek styler.


Oooh. I like the idea of products made for air drying. But I have sooooo much UFD and jello shot that o won’t be buying anything new for a long time


----------

